# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Φωτοβολταϊκό έλλειμμα

## chrand

Η Ελβετία καλύπτει το 20% της απαιτούμενης ενέργειας από φωτοβολταϊκά, ενώ η Ελλάδα με την αυξημένη ηλιοφάνεια μόλις φτάνει το 1%. Θεωρείται η πλέον ευκολόχρηστη από τις ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας. 

Οι εγκαταστάσεις μπορούν να τοποθετηθούν παντού, ακόμη και σε παραδοσιακά κτίρια. Εκτός από τα γνωστά «πανέλα» που θυμίζουν ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα, η τεχνολογία σήμερα προσφέρει τζάμια και τοίχους που λειτουργούν ως φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα. 

Οι προσπάθειες στη χώρα μας δεν έχουν αποδώσει ώς τώρα τα αναμενόμενα και, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, στο αναπτυξιακό νομοσχέδιο που αναμένεται να κατατεθεί στις αρχές Ιανουαρίου, θα περιλαμβάνονται κίνητρα για ιδιώτες. Μεταξύ άλλων εξετάζονται η απαλλαγή από τον ΦΠΑ για το σύνολο της επένδυσης και η θέσπιση φορολογικών εκπτώσεων που θα φτάνουν έως και το 100% της δαπάνης. Για τις επιχειρήσεις θεωρούνται ικανοποιητικά τα ισχύοντα μέτρα, που προβλέπουν την υποχρέωση του Δημοσίου -μέσω της ειδικής αρχής, της ΔΕΣΜΗΕ- για αγορά του συνόλου της παραγόμενης ενέργειας με πενταπλάσια τιμή σε σχέση με τα τιμολόγια της ΔΕΗ για μια 20ετία.

Η «πράσινη ενέργεια» και ειδικά τα φωτοβολταϊκά είναι σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα ο πιο αναπτυσσόμενος τομέας, με ρυθμούς σχεδόν ανάλογους των ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών. Στην πρώτη τριάδα βρίσκονται η Ιαπωνία, η Γερμανία και οι ΗΠΑ, αλλά οι ανερχόμενες δυνάμεις είναι η Κίνα και η Ισπανία. Το 2004 η παγκόσμια παραγωγή ενέργειας από φωτοβολταϊκά έφτασε τα 1.256 μεγαβάτ, αύξηση 67% σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη χρονιά, ενώ για το 2010 η παγκόσμια ισχύς αναμένεται να ξεπεράσει τα 10.000 μεγαβάτ. Ειδικά στη Γερμανία η αύξηση διαμορφώθηκε στο 152% και με το νέο νόμο προβλέπεται η εγκατάσταση ενός εκατομμυρίου νέων συστημάτων ώς το 2017.

Υπολογίζεται ότι οι ημερήσιες ανάγκες μιας τετραμελούς οικογένειας φτάνουν τα 3 κιλοβάτ και για την παραγωγή τους απαιτείται να εγκατασταθούν «πανέλα» επιφάνειας 50 τετραγωνικών. Το κόστος της επένδυσης κυμαίνεται από 4.500 ώς 6.000 ευρώ ανά κιλοβάτ. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι με 18.000 ευρώ μια μονοκατοικία θα μπορεί να καλύψει τις ανάγκες της χωρίς το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ!

Τα στοιχεία δόθηκαν χθες σε συνέντευξη Τύπου της Τράπεζας Πειραιώς, στελέχη της οποίας ανακοίνωσαν ειδικά δανειοδοτικά προγράμματα για επιχειρήσεις αλλά και ιδιώτες. Είναι το πρώτο πιστωτικό ίδρυμα που προσφέρει «οικολογικά» προϊόντα που καλύπτουν την αγορά του αναγκαίου εξοπλισμού αλλά και το κόστος της ανακαίνισης ενός ακινήτου στο οποίο θα τοποθετηθούν φωτοβολταϊκά. Είναι μια πράσινη χειρονομία της τράπεζας, όπως εξήγησε η Σοφία Στάικου, πρόεδρος του πολιτιστικού ιδρύματος της Πειραιώς, το οποίο στο πλαίσιο της κοινωνικής προσφοράς του υλοποιεί ένα πρόγραμμα ανάδειξης κτιρίων παραδοσιακών επαγγελμάτων, όπως το Μουσείο της Ελιάς στη Σπάρτη και τη Μυτιλήνη. Παράλληλα, την τελευταία επταετία εφαρμόζει προγράμματα επανένταξης απεξαρτημένων ατόμων, με άριστα αποτελέσματα.

http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=112,id=92543652

----------


## StavrosDog

ετσι ετσι λες και βρηκαμε συνταγη για μελομακαρουνα...

βαζουμε τα πανελ και τσουπ ξεπεταγεται και η ενεργεια και μαλιστα οταν την θελουμε ετσι? ουτε κουβεντα για το πως αποθηκευεται αυτη!!!!!!

σκεψου οτι ο βλακας ηθελα να κανω business με την ηλιακη ενεργεια...

----------


## nnn

Τώρα πλέον μπορείς να την πουλάς στη ΔΕΗ και σε πολύ καλή τιμή.

----------


## Xguru

Το ίδιο ακριβώς θέμα συζητούσα τις προάλλες με έναν φίλο, στην Ελλάδα με την ηλιοφάνεια που έχουμε η ιδέα των φωτοβολταϊκών μπορεί να περπατήσει πολύ (εδώ πάει καλά σε χώρες όπως Γερμανία, κλπ.) αλλά θέλει προώθηση το πράγμα.

Οι περισσότερο δεν ξέρουν ότι υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο. Ως προς το αισθητικό/πρακτικό του θέματος δεν γνωρίζω τι γίνεται, που το εγκαθιστάς κλπ.

----------


## WandereR

> Τώρα πλέον μπορείς να την πουλάς στη ΔΕΗ και σε πολύ καλή τιμή.


ο εξοπλισμός για να επιστρέφεις μονάδες είνια πανακριβος.

Γνκ δεν είναι κάτι που αφορα ατομα οικογένειες προς το παρόν.

Και στην ελλάδα δεν είμαστε εντελώς στον όσον αφορα το θέμα, έχουμε τους ηλιακούς...

----------


## teodor_ch

να κάνω μία ερώτηση που μπορεί να είναι τελείως ηλίθια?
υπάρχει κίνδυνος να πέσει η θερμοκρασία της γής απο την αύξηση των φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων?
αφού η ηλιακή ενέργεια απο θερμική θα μετατρέπεται σε χημική -> ηλεκτρική.
δηλαδή και αυτή η πηγή ενέργειας έχει κάποιο όριο. 
δε λέω ότι είναι κακό, το αντίθετο μάλιστα αλλά εάν αυξηθεί το ποσοστό αύξησης ανα έτος περισσότερο κάπου θα πρέπει να μπεί κάποιο όριο  :Thinking:

----------


## aria

Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ σοβαρά παιδιά...  το Ελλαδιστάν, έχοντας υπογράψει το πρωτόκολλο του Κυότο, πρέπει να βιαστεί και να ξεκινήσει ΑΜΕΣΑ την παραγωγή πράσινης ενέργειας ώστε να φτάσει τους στόχους της Ε.Ε. ως το *2010*.  Είμαστε οι τελευταίοι των Μοϊκανών.  Έχουμε το Αιγαίο, πού είναι οι ανεμογεννήτριες;  Έχουμε τη θάλασσα, πού είναι η εκμετάλλευσή της;  Έχουμε τη μεγαλύτερη ηλιοφάνεια στην Ευρώπη, πού είναι τα φωτοβολταϊκά;

Προσωπικά σε ένα χρόνο ευελπιστώ να έχει εγκατασταθεί το όλο σύστημα στο οικόπεδό μου και να ξεκινήσουμε την πώληση καθαρού ρεύματος στη ΔΕΗ.  Στην περιοχή μου θα πουλάω ρεύμα προς μισό ευρώ ενώ το αγοράζω 0,07.  Με πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς μπορώ να πω ότι θα γίνει απόσβεση του αρχικού κόστους σε τρία χρόνια και για τα επόμενα 17 χρόνια θα έχω ετήσιο εισόδημα από τη ΔΕΗ της τάξης των 15.000 ευρώ.  Αυτά με 150 τ.μ. πάνελς.  Δε με συμφέρει να παράγω ρεύμα για χρήση στο σπίτι μου, αυτό θα ήταν πολύ πιο δαπανηρό, οπότε, επιλέγω την πώληση ρεύματος στη ΔΕΗ.

Υπάρχει επιδότηση έως και 60% για το αρχικό κόστος εγκατάστασης και, όπως διαβάζω παραπάνω, ξεκίνησαν και οι δανειοδοτήσεις, πράγμα το οποίο περιμέναμε εδώ και δυο-τρεις μήνες.

Επιβάλλεται να τα καταφέρουμε ως χώρα, διαφορετικά τα πρόστιμα θα είναι  υ π έ ρ ο γ κ α . . .

----------


## ikaros

> ετσι ετσι λες και βρηκαμε συνταγη για μελομακαρουνα...
> 
> βαζουμε τα πανελ και τσουπ ξεπεταγεται και η ενεργεια και μαλιστα οταν την θελουμε ετσι? ουτε κουβεντα για το πως αποθηκευεται αυτη!!!!!!
> 
> σκεψου οτι ο βλακας ηθελα να κανω business με την ηλιακη ενεργεια...


Καταρχάς, αφού ήθελες να κάνεις business, δεν είσαι βλάκας...  :One thumb up: 

Αυτό που θέλω να πω εγώ είναι ότι με ~18.000€ καλύπτεις τα 3KW που χρειάζεται ημερησίως μια τυπική οικογένεια (τυπική=4μελής). Αν θέλεις να πουλάς στη ΔΕΗ πρέπει να έχεις και περίσσευμα, δηλ. να παράγεις (και να αποθηκεύεις...) >3ΚW. Άρα πάμε στα 18.000€+...Όταν μια μέση τιμή μισθού για υπάλληλο είναι ~15.000€/χρόνο, η επένδυση είναι πολύ ακριβή για τον Έλληνα σε σχέση με τον Αμερικάνο κτλ...Άσε που αν θεωρήσουμε οτι μια 4μελής οικογένεια ξοδεύει ~900€/χρόνο στη ΔΕΗ, πρέπει να περάσουν  ~20 χρόνια για να πάρει πίσω αυτά που επένδυσε σε φωτοβολταϊκά... :Thinking: Άρα μάλλον δεν την βρήκαμε ακόμα τη συνταγή για μελομακάρονα...  :Smile:  (εκτός αν πάρεις σημαντική επιδότηση (και όχι δάνειο...) οπότε πληρώσουν άλλοι...)

----------


## viron

> Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ σοβαρά παιδιά...  το Ελλαδιστάν, έχοντας υπογράψει το πρωτόκολλο του Κυότο, πρέπει να βιαστεί και να ξεκινήσει ΑΜΕΣΑ την παραγωγή πράσινης ενέργειας ώστε να φτάσει τους στόχους της Ε.Ε. ως το *2010*.  Είμαστε οι τελευταίοι των Μοϊκανών.  Έχουμε το Αιγαίο, πού είναι οι ανεμογεννήτριες;  Έχουμε τη θάλασσα, πού είναι η εκμετάλλευσή της;  Έχουμε τη μεγαλύτερη ηλιοφάνεια στην Ευρώπη, πού είναι τα φωτοβολταϊκά;
> 
> Προσωπικά σε ένα χρόνο ευελπιστώ να έχει εγκατασταθεί το όλο σύστημα στο οικόπεδό μου και να ξεκινήσουμε την πώληση καθαρού ρεύματος στη ΔΕΗ.  Στην περιοχή μου θα πουλάω ρεύμα προς μισό ευρώ ενώ το αγοράζω 0,07.  Με πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς μπορώ να πω ότι θα γίνει απόσβεση του αρχικού κόστους σε τρία χρόνια και για τα επόμενα 17 χρόνια θα έχω ετήσιο εισόδημα από τη ΔΕΗ της τάξης των 15.000 ευρώ.  Αυτά με 150 τ.μ. πάνελς.  Δε με συμφέρει να παράγω ρεύμα για χρήση στο σπίτι μου, αυτό θα ήταν πολύ πιο δαπανηρό, οπότε, επιλέγω την πώληση ρεύματος στη ΔΕΗ.
> 
> Υπάρχει επιδότηση έως και 60% για το αρχικό κόστος εγκατάστασης και, όπως διαβάζω παραπάνω, ξεκίνησαν και οι δανειοδοτήσεις, πράγμα το οποίο περιμέναμε εδώ και δυο-τρεις μήνες.
> 
> Επιβάλλεται να τα καταφέρουμε ως χώρα, διαφορετικά τα πρόστιμα θα είναι  υ π έ ρ ο γ κ α . . .


Δηλαδή αν κάνω καλά τους υπολογισμούς για 150 τ.μ.  πάνελς το κόστος εγκατάσταση είναι 45.000 ευρώ?

Από πληροφορίες που άκουσα θα 'ξεφυτρώσουν' αρκετά τεράστια (μιλαμε για εκατοντάδες στρέματα το καθένα) ηλιακά πάρκα.
Επενδύσεις εκατομμυρίων ευρώ ανά περίπτωση με μεγάλα ονόματα επιχειρηματιών.

 Σε ατομικό επίπεδο για ένα σπίτι ο χρόνος απόσβεσης είναι μεγάλος και τα γνωστά προβλήματα μπαταριών δυσχεραίνουν ακόμα περισσότερο την απόφαση.

Βύρων.

Βύρων.

----------


## Xguru

> Καταρχάς, αφού ήθελες να κάνεις business, δεν είσαι βλάκας... 
> 
> Αυτό που θέλω να πω εγώ είναι ότι με ~18.000€ καλύπτεις τα 3KW που χρειάζεται ημερησίως μια τυπική οικογένεια (τυπική=4μελής). Αν θέλεις να πουλάς στη ΔΕΗ πρέπει να έχεις και περίσσευμα, δηλ. να παράγεις (και να αποθηκεύεις...) >3ΚW. Άρα πάμε στα 18.000€+...Όταν μια μέση τιμή μισθού για υπάλληλο είναι ~15.000€/χρόνο, η επένδυση είναι πολύ ακριβή για τον Έλληνα σε σχέση με τον Αμερικάνο κτλ...Άσε που αν θεωρήσουμε οτι μια 4μελής οικογένεια ξοδεύει ~900€/χρόνο στη ΔΕΗ, πρέπει να περάσουν  ~20 χρόνια για να πάρει πίσω αυτά που επένδυσε σε φωτοβολταϊκά...Άρα μάλλον δεν την βρήκαμε ακόμα τη συνταγή για μελομακάρονα...  (εκτός αν πάρεις σημαντική επιδότηση (και όχι δάνειο...) οπότε πληρώσουν άλλοι...)


To πρόβλημα με αυτές τις επενδύσεις είναι ότι έχεις να κάνεις με το κράτος και τις επιχειρήσεις του. Έτσι μετά από μερικά χρόνια το μισό ευρώ μπορεί να γίνει 10 λεπτά ανάλογα με τα οικονομικά και να βγεις εκτός προγράμματος.

----------


## aria

Μπαταρίες δεν χρειάζονται για την πώληση ρεύματος στη ΔΕΗ.  Το σύστημα συνδέεται με την κολώνα της ΔΕΗ.  Και στην περίπτωσή μου δε χρειάζομαι ούτε μετασχηματιστή, μιας και το ρεύμα που θα παράγω θα είναι 16.000 βολτ και η κολώνα ΔΕΗ που έχω έξω από το σπίτι μου _είναι_ 16.000 βολτ.

----------


## vagdsl

Η συγκεκριμένη "είδηση" είναι μνημείο ανακριβειών, άγνοιας και παραπληροφόρησης.
Η κυρία ΤΖΑΝΑΒΑΡΑ που υπο(αντι?)γράφει το άρθρο πιθανότατα αγνοεί εντελώς το θέμα.

Γράφει:
"Η Ελβετία καλύπτει το 20% της απαιτούμενης ενέργειας από φωτοβολταϊκά".
Καμμία σχέση, η Ελβετία το 2004 είχε εγκατεστημένη ισχύ κάτι παραπάνω από 20 MW.
(Δείτε περισσότερα στο http://iea-pvps.org/nsr04/download/che.pdf.
Απλά η Ελβετία έχει βιομηχανία κατασκευής φωτοβολταϊκών και προσπαθεί να την ενισχύσει.
Το παραπάνω report βέβαια σημειώνει "As a result of cut-backs in government funding, no new P+D projects were started in 2004"...

"Το 2004 η παγκόσμια παραγωγή ενέργειας από φωτοβολταϊκά έφτασε τα 1.256 μεγαβάτ, αύξηση 67% σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη χρονιά"
Εντυπωσιακό!!! δλδ. η παγκόσμια ετήσια παραγωγή από φωτοβολταϊκά είναι ίση με την παραγωγή 4 ωρών ενός από τους πολλούς θερμικούς σταθμούς των 300 MW της Ελλάδας.

"Υπολογίζεται ότι οι ημερήσιες ανάγκες μιας τετραμελούς οικογένειας φτάνουν τα 3 κιλοβάτ ???"
Αν έγραφε οι ημερήσιες ανάγκες μιας τετραμελούς οικογένειας φτάνουν τις 30 κιλοβατώρες θα ήταν πιό κοντά στην πραγματικότητα και θα έβγαζε και νόημα η πρόταση (μπερδεύει ισχύ με ενέργεια)

"Το κόστος της επένδυσης κυμαίνεται από 4.500 ώς 6.000 ευρώ ανά κιλοβάτ. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι με 18.000 ευρώ μια μονοκατοικία θα μπορεί να καλύψει τις ανάγκες της χωρίς το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ!"
Με 18.000 ευρώ (3 KW) και με αναμενόμενη απόδοση 12% των φωτοβολταϊκών θα πάρετε 3*8760*.12 =το 1/3 των ετήσιων αναγκών σας σε ηλ.ενέργεια, εφόσον έχετε εγκαταστήσει συσωρευτές. 

Για σύγκριση να αναφέρω πως για αιολικά το κόστος είναι 1.000 ευρώ ανά κιλοβάτ, με αναμενόμενη απόδοση 27%.

Δεδομένου πως τα αιολικά είναι επιδοτούμενα από το κράτος φανταστείτε τι επιδότηση χρειάζονται τα φωτοβολταϊκά.

Οι μόνοι κερδισμένοι από την ιστορία αυτή θα είναι οι βιομηχανίες κατασκευής φωτοβολταϊκών και (όπως πάντα) οι τράπεζες.

Το αποκορύφωμα είναι το "Είναι το πρώτο πιστωτικό ίδρυμα που προσφέρει «οικολογικά» προϊόντα". Χωρίς σχόλια.

Ελπίζω μόνο να μην την πατήσουν άνθρωποι με οικολογική συνείδηση και μπουν σε περιπέτειες, τώρα όσοι θέλουν να κάνουν μπίζνες καλή τύχη, αλλά στα δάνεια μην βάλουν εγγύηση το σπίτι τους ...

----------


## frap

Παρακαλώ, μην μπερδεύετε τη μονάδα ισχύος W (Watt) με τη μονάδα ενέργειας Wh (βατώρα, Watt επί χρόνος μιάς ώρας).

Πχ ένα μέσο σπίτι χρειάζεται ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ 3 KWh κάθε μέρα, ενώ κατά περιόδους η κατανάλωση ΙΣΧΥΟΣ μπορεί να ξεπερνά τα 3 kW (ανάψτε πχ φούρνο και θερμοσίφωνα...)

Το αρχικό άρθρο επίσης τα έχει κάνει μαντάρα στο θέμα  :Smile: 

Ακόμη, το να συνδεθεί ένας παραγωγός ενέργειας στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ φαντάζομαι απαιτεί αρκετά περισσότερα από μία μπαλαντέζα στην κοντινότερη κολώνα...  :Razz: 

-Κ.

----------


## Xguru

> Ελπίζω μόνο να μην την πατήσουν άνθρωποι με οικολογική συνείδηση και μπουν σε περιπέτειες, τώρα όσοι θέλουν να κάνουν μπίζνες καλή τύχη, αλλά στα δάνεια μην βάλουν εγγύηση το σπίτι τους ...


"Με απόφαση του Υπουργού ανάπτυξης μπορεί να μεταβάλλονται οι τιμές αυτές (σσ. αναφέρεται στην τιμολόγηση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας απο φωτοβολταϊκούς σταθμούς), μετά την έναρξη του Προγράμματος, με βάση τους στόχους αυτού."

Πηγή:Εγκύκλιος Δ6/Φ1/οικ.21691/30.10.2006 «Πρώτες οδηγίες εφαρμογής του Ν. 3468/2006 για τις Ανανεώσιμες Πηγές Ενέργειας και τη Συμπαραγωγή Ηλεκτρισμού και Θερμότητας Υψηλής Απόδοσης».


Αυτά για όσους βιάστηκαν να βγάλουν μη προεξοφλημένες χρηματοροές και περιόδους αποπληρωμής επενδύσεως.

----------


## PReD

Λοιπόν επειδή είναι δουλειά μου αυτό που λέτε σε λίγες γραμμές τι γίνεται:

Η Ελλάδα έχει υποχρέωση και αυτή να φτάσει το 20% της παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας απο ανανεώσιμες πηγές, και θα το κάνει...

Τα φωτοβολταϊκά ξεχάστε τα αν είναι να καταλανώτεται εσείς το ρεύμα... ΔΕΝ συμφέρει.

Αυτήν την στιγμή η επένδυση σε φωτοβολταϊκό πάρκο (παραγωγής ενέργειας και πώλησής της στην ΔΕΗ) είναι η νούμερο 1 επένδυση στην Ελλάδα. (με χρόνο απόσβεσης 8 χρόνια συνυπολογισμένης της επιδότησης)

Ο λόγος: Το αναπτυξιακό πρόγραμμα προβλέπει επιδότηση μέχρι και 55% της συνολικης επένδυσης (σου ζητάει 22% ιδία κεφάλαια και τα υπόλοιπα μπορείς να τα πάρεις δάνειο). Η ΔΕΗ αγοράζει την κιλοβατώρα 45 λεπτά απο φωτοβολταϊκά ενώ τη δικιά της την πουλάει 20. (Τα λεφτά εννοείτε οτι τα παίρνει απο την καινούργια φορολογία Ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας)

Υπολογίστε οτι το συνολικό κόστος κάθε εγκατεστημένου κιλοβάτ είναι 5.000-6.000 και οτι το κάθε εγκατεστημένο κιλοβάτ βγάζει μέσο όρο τον χρόνο 1250 κιλοβατώρες.

Η αρμόδια αρχή πρόκειται να δώσει άδειες για σύνολο 500 μεγαβάτ σε όλη την Ελλάδα.

----------


## andreasp

> Προσωπικά σε ένα χρόνο ευελπιστώ να έχει εγκατασταθεί το όλο σύστημα στο οικόπεδό μου και να ξεκινήσουμε την πώληση καθαρού ρεύματος στη ΔΕΗ.  Στην περιοχή μου θα πουλάω ρεύμα προς μισό ευρώ ενώ το αγοράζω 0,07.  .


Εγώ έχω την εξής απορία.
Τα 43λεπτά .... ποιος θα τα πληρώνει? Και αντε σήμερα... τα πληρώνει η ΔΕΗ , μπαίνοντας μέσα! Αυριο ποιος θα τα πληρώνει?
Γιατί όταν μιλάμε για 20χρόνια συμβόλαιο, και απόσβεση 8ετιας (12ετια μου έχουν πει εμένα, αλλα τέσπα), τότε με νοιάζει τι θα γίνεται και μετά απο 20 χρόνια!
Απλά ... δεν συμφέρει η παραγωγή ενέργειας απο καθαρές μορφές!
Υπάρχει μια "επιδότηση" της τάξης των 43λεπτών στην KWH, με σκοπό να βρεθούν καλοθελητές που θα χώσουν τα ωραία λεφτάκια τους, για να κονομήσουν οι εταιρίες παραγωγής των φωτοβολταικών, και να την πατήσουν μακροπρόθεσμα κάποιοι κακομοίρηδες! ή ολοι οι υπόλοιποι που θα αρχίσουν να πληρώνουν την KWH απο 7λεπτά ... 50! + το κέρδος του οργανισμού.

Τέλος πάντων...
τα λεφτά δεν γεννιούνται! Ούτε η ΔΕΗ έχει να χαρίζει λεφτά εφόρου ζωής! (20χρόνια, είναι μια ζωή!)
Προτιμώ με αυτά τα 45-100-150-500.000ευρω να ανοίξω ένα Hondos και να πιάσω την καλή!

----------


## aria

Αυτο το φοβάμαι κι εγώ.  Σκέψου όμως ότι με την αγορά ρεύματος από ιδιώτες, η ΔΕΗ θα έχει λιγότερα έξοδα για παραγωγή με λιγνίτη...  Το θέτω απλοϊκά αλλά κάπως έτσι το καταλαβαίνω... ας μας βοηθήσει ο PreD...

Άλλωστε, αν ΔΕΝ καταφέρουμε να πιάσουμε το στόχο της Ε.Ε. τα πρόστιμα θα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερα ποσά για τη ΔΕΗ...

----------


## vagdsl

"Τα 43λεπτά .... ποιος θα τα πληρώνει? Και αντε σήμερα... τα πληρώνει η ΔΕΗ , μπαίνοντας μέσα! Αυριο ποιος θα τα πληρώνει? "

Σήμερα δεν τα πληρώνει η ΔΕΗ. Δες ένα λογαρισμό ρεύματος και θα δεις ένα νουμεράκι με την ένδειξη "Τέλος ΑΠΕ". Αυτή είναι η συνεισφορά σου στην επιδότηση των Ανανεώσιμων.

Απλά τον τελευταίο χρόνο με την μεγάλη αύξηση του κόστους χονδρικής στην Ηλ. Ενέργεια (Οριακή τιμή συστήματος) μειώθηκε η ανάγκη για επιδότηση της τιμής της Αιολικής Ενέργειας οπότε μειώθηκε και το σχετικό τέλος. Με την ανάπτυξη φωτοβολταϊκών και δεδομένου πως η τιμή της ενέργειας από Φ/Β είναι 7πλάσια της αντίστοιχης επιδοτούμενης τιμής των αιολικών το νουμεράκι αυτό θα ανέβει, ανάλογα με την εγκατεστημένη ισχύ των Φ/Β.

Είναι όμως τόσα πολλά αυτά που φορτώνουν στους λογαρισμούς της ΔΕΗ οπότε λίγοι θα το καταλάβουν...

----------


## xhaos

το λογικό είναι οτι θα πέσουν λεφτά στο ζήτημα και θα πέσουν οι αρχικές τιμές. όταν αρχίσουν να βγαίνουν σε πραγματική μαζική παραγωγή τα φωτοβολταϊκά. ακόμα ξέρω ότι έχουν βγει ( οχι ακόμα στην αγορά) near infared που παράγουν ακόμα και το βραδύ στις πωλείς μέσα.
παραλληλα δεν ξερω ακριβως πως λειτουργουν (photone capture ή μεσω θερμοτητας και με τι συντελεστες) αλλα ξερω οτι μπορεις να δουλεψεις κατοπτρα ετσι ωστε να μειωσεις το κοστος συγκεντρονοντας το φως σε λιγη επιφανεια.

ακομα ενα κουφο
http://www.geoexchange.org/
earth heat pumps!

----------


## PReD

Ακριβώς, η ΔΕΗ δεν τα δίνει απο την τσέπη της...

Τα δίνουμε όλοι εμείς...

Υπόθεση εργασίας (η μάλλον επένδυσης)

Συνολική επένδυση 100.000€ (περίπου 20 κιλοβάτ)

55.000€ σου χαρίζονται.
22.000€ βάζεις εσύ.
23.000€ δανείζεσαι.

11.250€ βγάζεις τον χρόνο απο την πώληση ρεύματος.

Μετά την απόσβεση έχεις σταθερό εισόδημα περι τα 1000 ευρώ το μήνα χωρίς να κάνεις τίποτα (έστω για σύνολο 20 ετών).

Πείτε μου άλλη επένδυση που να βγάζεις τόσα...

----------


## PReD

xhaos δεν είναι καθόλου κουφό...

Γεωθερμία υπάρχει αρκετό καιρό και μάλιστα και στην Ελλάδα.

Επίσης υπάρχει συμπαραγωγή.

Για τις τιμές τον φωτοβολταϊκών είναι τραγικά πιο πολύπλοκο απο όσο φαντάζεσαι...

Είναι μια πάρα πολύ ειδική αγορά που υπάρχουν πολλοί παράγοντες.

Ήδη έχει αρχίσει να υπάρχει έλλειψη.

Ορίστε και ένα link για αρχή: http://www.cres.gr/kape/index_gr.htm

----------


## PReD

@aria

Το μόνο που πρέπει να προσέξεις και μάλιστα πάρα πολύ είνια η ασφάλειά τους.

Εννοώ περιφράξεις, παρακολουθήσεις και τα ρέστα...

Είναι ένα πράγμα που βλέπω οτι κανείς δεν το προσέχει και είναι, αν όχι το μοναδικό, το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα που μπορεί να έχεις.

----------


## xhaos

και οι επεξεργαστές είναι πολύπλοκοι :Wink:  αλλά οι τιμές πέφτουν σίγα σιγά. απλά είναι αγορά μη διαδεδομένη και σχετικά νέα. το κόστος είναι στην ερεύνα φανταζομε και όχι στην κατασκευή αφού δεν έχει διαστάσεις nano ή ευγενή υλικά. βεβαία το ξανά λέω οι γνώσεις μου είναι αποσπασματικές και βασίζονται στο google  :Smile:  γιατί το έψαχνα το καλοκαίρι μπας και αξίζει τον κόπο να βάλω στην ταράτσα μου.

----------


## Xguru

@PreD οι ροές που παραθέτεις στο παράδειγμα είναι ΑΒΕΒΑΙΕΣ. Φέτος είναι 0.45 ευρώ του χρόνου μπορεί να μην είναι (βλέπε προηγούμενο post μου). 

Αυτό έχει σημασία, και οι επενδύσεις εξετάζονται σε όρους κινδύνου και απόδοσης. Όταν λοιπόν παρεμβάλεται το κράτος ο κίνδυνος αυξάνεται μάλιστα μπορεί να καθιστά την επένδυση μη συμφέρουσα... οπότε δεν είναι σίγουρα τα 1000 ευρώ το μήνα που περιγράφεις οπότε η επένδυση όχι τόσο ελκυστική.

Αν κάνω κάπου λάθος διόρθωσέ με.

----------


## PReD

Xguru όταν κάνεις την επένδυση κάνεις συμβόλαιο με την ΔΕΗ (για την ακρίβεια με τον ΔΕΣΜΗΕ) το οποίο έχει διάρκεια 20 έτη και η τιμή είναι εγγυημένη.

Αν το κάνεις το συμβόλαιο μετά απο ένα χρόνο η τιμή μπορεί να έχει αλλάξει...

Δηλαδή όποιος το κάνει τώρα δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει η τιμή...

Αλλιώς θα ήταν τραγικά πασιφανές οτι πρόκειτε για κομπίνα και κανείς δεν θα ενδιαφερόταν...

----------


## PReD

xhaos η συγκεκριμένη τεχνολογία χρησιμοποιεί ειδικού τύπου ingot πυριτίου το οποίο δεν φτιάχνεται εύκολα... 

Επίσης η κατασκευή είναι αυτή που έχει το μεγαλύτερο κόστος γιατί μπορεί να μην είναι σε διαστάσεις nano αλλά η σύνδεσή του είναι πολύπλοκη και απο το πόσο καλή είναι παίζει πάρα πολύ η απόδοσή του...

Επίσης αυτήν την στιγμή οι μεγαλύτερες εταιρίες παραγωγής (Sanyo, Sharp, Kyocera κλπ.) έχουν ήδη προπωλήσει την παραγωγή τους και για το 2007.

Μέχρι να γίνει η προσφορά μεγαλύτερη απο την παραγωγή θα περάσουν τουλάχιστον 3-5 χρόνια.

----------


## aria

> @aria
> 
> Το μόνο που πρέπει να προσέξεις και μάλιστα πάρα πολύ είνια η ασφάλειά τους.
> 
> Εννοώ περιφράξεις, παρακολουθήσεις και τα ρέστα...
> 
> Είναι ένα πράγμα που βλέπω οτι κανείς δεν το προσέχει και είναι, αν όχι το μοναδικό, το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα που μπορεί να έχεις.


 :Thinking:  εννοείς την προστασία των πάνελς προφανώς;  Σκεφτόμαστε να τα τοποθετήσουμε στη σκεπή (περίπου 30 τ.μ.) και στο έδαφος τα υπόλοιπα, μέσα στο οικόπεδό μας όπου βρίσκεται και το σπίτι, με απλή περίφραξη, καγκελόπορτα με τηλεχειρισμό και με σύστημα παρακολούθησης που ούτως ή άλλως θα βάλουμε, με κάμερες ον λάιν 24 ώρες...

Χρειάζεται κάτι πρόσθετο;

----------


## PReD

Ναι γα την προστασία μιλάω... 

Στην σκεπή για να τα βάλεις θα πρέπει να κοιτάει νότο και να μπορείς να τα βάλεις με κλίση 30 μοίρες περίπου. Χώρια που δεν ξέρω πόσα θα μπορέσεις να βάλεις. Γιατί μπορεί να είναι 30 τ.μ. αλλά παίζουν πολλοί παράγοντες.

Αν στο σπίτι είστε και εσείς τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα...

Μην τα αφήσετε και φύγετε για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα μόνο γιατί υπάρχουν πολλοί κίνδυνοι.

----------


## xhaos

πόσο μεγάλη διαφορά παίζει ανάλογα με τις γωνιές? ο ηλιακός σε εμένα είναι στις 42 (πατρα) αν τα βάλω οριζόντια σε όλη την ταράτσα 107 τ.μ. δεν θα εχω μεγαλύτερη παραγωγή λόγο περισσότερου εμβαδού? δεν θα έχω και σκίαση από το ένα στο άλλο.

----------


## PReD

Τι εννοείς μεγαλύτερο εμβαδού?

Αυτό που μετράει είναι πόσα ονομαστικά κιλοβάτ είναι τα panel που πήρες.

Αναφορικά με την κλίση για να βγάζουν τα φωτοβολταικά το max θα πρέπει να κοιτάνε κατα μέσο όρο τον ήλιο όσο γίνετε περισσότερο κατάφατσα.

Αυτό με βάση μελετών είναι προσανατολισμό απολύτως νότια και 30-34 μοίρες κλίση.

Πηγή εικόνας: www.helapco.gr

----------


## xhaos

οι αριθμοί αυτοί είναι ποσοστό από την μεγίστη δυνατή παραγωγή?
στατιστικά ηλιοφάνειας που μπορώ να βρω?
ανά τ.μ. πόσα watt δίνουν? και πόσες kwh ανά τ.μ. στον χρόνο πάνω?

----------


## aria

> Ναι γα την προστασία μιλάω... 
> 
> Στην σκεπή για να τα βάλεις θα πρέπει να κοιτάει νότο και να μπορείς να τα βάλεις με κλίση 30 μοίρες περίπου. Χώρια που δεν ξέρω πόσα θα μπορέσεις να βάλεις. Γιατί μπορεί να είναι 30 τ.μ. αλλά παίζουν πολλοί παράγοντες.
> 
> Αν στο σπίτι είστε και εσείς τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα...
> 
> Μην τα αφήσετε και φύγετε για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα μόνο γιατί υπάρχουν πολλοί κίνδυνοι.


Είναι σκεπή που θα γίνει σε μερικούς μήνες (σε άλλο κτίσμα και όχι στου σπιτιού) και αλλάξαμε το σχήμα της ειδικά για να έχει πολύ μεγάλη επιφάνεια προς το νότο  :Wink:   Τα υπόλοιπα πάνελς θα τοποθετηθούν στο έδαφος σε σχετικό υψωματάκι και επίσης θα βλέπουν στο νότο, είναι ιδανικός ο προσανατολισμός του οικοπέδου.  Ούτως ή άλλως κάποιος μπορεί να βάλει και κινητά πάνελς, έτσι δεν είναι;

Πάντως με προβληματίζεις που επιμένεις στους κινδύνους... πού μπορώ να βρω περισσότερες πληροφορίες;  Εννοείς τις καιρικές συνθήκες ή δολιοφθορές;  :Thinking:

----------


## PReD

Ναι το ποσοστό που λές είναι.

Πολύ δύσκολο να βρείς τα στατιστικά που χρειάζεσε. Ενδεικτικά είναι 1000W/m^2 και τα φωτοβολταικά έχουν απόδοση επι αυτού γύρω στο 10-16%

Εξαρτάται απο την τεχνολογία. Υπάρχουν 3: Μονοκρυσταλλικά, Πολλυκρυσταλλικά και άμορφα. Στα άμορφα υπάρχουν 3 υποκατηγορίες. Ινδιοσελινιούχου χαλκού (CIS), άμορφου πυριτοίου (aSi) και CdTE.

To KWp (κιλοβατ peak - κορυφή) είναι ονομαστική μονάδα μέτρησης ισχύος του Panel.

Πηγή και πάλι www.helapco.gr Αλήθεια γιατί δεν μπαίνεις να δείς?

----------


## PReD

@aria μπορεί να βάλει και κινητά αλλα να υπολογίσεις +4000 για κάθε 4-6 KWp και το πολύ 40% αύξηση στην απόδοση.

Για δολιοφθορές μιλάω. Πληροφορίες δεν υπάρχουν ειδικά για αυτό. Απλώς παίζει πολύ εύκολα να τα κλέψουν ή να τα σπάσουν ή να τα πειράξουν και πρέπει να βρείς τρόπο να τα προστατέψεις όπως οτιδήποτε άλλο.

----------


## aria

Ωραία PReD, κατανοητό.  

Το βασικό είναι να έχουμε στο μυαλό μας και το στόχο, που είναι η μείωση των εκπομπών διοξειδίου του άνθρακα.  Αφήστε που, προσωπικά, το βλέπω γενικότερα και σαν επένδυση για το παιδί μου...  Σε 20 χρόνια μαζεύεται ένα διόλου ευκαταφρόνητο ποσό, ακόμα και αν δεν προλάβω την τιμή του μισού ευρώ  :Wink:

----------


## PReD

Θα την προλαβεις άνετα. Και μετά τα 20 χρόνια υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να ανανεώσεις το συμβόλαιο για μια 10ετία. Μετά τα 30 χρόνια η απόδοση των φ/β πέφτει πολύ.

Απο την άλλη δεν νομίζω κανένας να έχει στο μυαλό του την μόλυνση του περιβάλλοντος. Εγώ τουλάχιστον και όσοι επενδυτές ξέρω δεν την έχουμε... It's all about the Benjamins (ή Shamolians αν είστε fan του Groening)

----------


## aria

:Smile:   ναι... καλά και τα Benjamins αλλά όταν έχει κανείς παιδιά πλέον αρχίζει να σκέφτεται και το άλλο μότο... "σε τι κόσμο θα φέρω τα παιδιά μου;;;"  :Razz:

----------


## PReD

Και εμείς και τα παιδιά μας (εγώ αργώ ακόμη βέβαια) και ενδεχομένως και τα εγγόνια μας δεν πρόκειτε να έχουν πρόβλημα... 

Μετά προσωπικά δεν με πολυενδιαφέρει...

Αν και δεν νομίζω η ανθρωπότητα να έχει τόσο μέλλον...

----------


## edge_xania

Να σας ρωτησω και εγω κατι...
Επειδη μου εχει μπει και εμενα αυτη η ιδεα για καποια μικρη επενδυση, πως θα μπορουσα να εκμεταλευτω ενα αγροτεμαχιο...Ειναι στην Κρητη αρα θεωρειται νησι ετσι...?
Και επισης μεχρι ποια ποσα συμφερει να επενδυσεις..?
Παντα για παραγωγη μιλαω και για πωληση στη ΔΕΗ...

----------


## PReD

Στην κρήτη φυσικά και είναι νησί αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι στα διασυνδεμένα. Έχει διαφορά

Στην κρήτη (και στη ρόδο) θα βγάζεις 1350 κιλοβατώρες το χρόνο οπότε είναι καλύτερα.

Σε συμφέρει μέχρι 149 κιλοβάτ γιατί μετά μικράινει η τιμή της κιλοβατώρας.

Βέβαια 150 κιλοβάτ είναι ένα εκατομμύριο.

----------


## edge_xania

Ναι και εως 60% σε επιδοτει ο νεος νομος ετσι..?
Κατι αλλο τωρα, για τι μεγεθους εκτασεις μιλαμε..?
Αντιστοιχο αρθρο ειχαν και ΤΑ ΝΕΑ χθες και καποιος ειδικος μιλουσε για κερδη της ταξης των 5.000 τον μηνα με επενδυση 550.000...Και ολα αυτα για 30 χρονια ετσι..?

----------


## edge_xania

Οσο για καποιον που ζητησε στατιστικα ηλιοφανειας, ψαξε στο σαιτ της www.helapco.gr,
υπαρχει χαρτης της Ελλαδας που νομιζω θα σου λυσει τις αποριες...

----------


## johnnyestia

Φίλε PReD, φαίνεται πως το κατέχεις το θέμα.

Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα για τα διαδικαστικά του ζητήματος.

Με λίγα πράγματα που είχα διάβασα κατάλαβα πως για να πάρεις επιδότηση πρέπει να φτιάξεις την μονάδα σαν επιχείρηση και όχι σαν ιδιώτης, σωστά? Η επιχείρηση μπορεί να είναι ιδιωτική?
Πόσο χρονικό διάστημα χρειάζεται για την όλη διαδικασία έγκρισης της επιχορήγησης, κατασκευής και σύνδεσης με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ?
Επίσης ξέρεις τι παίζει με την φορολογία των εσόδων αυτών?

Και κάτι τελευταίο, είναι λογικό πως τέτοιες εγκαταστάσεις διατρέχουν κινδύνους από κλοπή, θεομηνίες κτλ. Δυνατότητα ασφάλισης δεν υπάρχει ή είναι ασύμφορη?

Για όσους αναρωτιούνται πού βρίσκει τα λεφτά η ΔΕΗ και πληρώνει, ισχύουν τα εξής: 
Κατ'αρχήν 50 λεπτά στην KWh δίνει στις μή διασυνδεδεμένες περιοχές, όπου η παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας γίνεται κατα κύριο λόγο με την χρήση πετρελαίου, για αυτό και το κόστος παραγωγής μπορεί και να ξεπερνάει το κόστος πώλησης μιάς και πρέπει να υπάρχει ενιαίο τιμολόγιο σε όλη την Ελλάδα.
Επίσης να ξέρετε πως σε μεγάλους καταναλωτές μέσης και υψηλής τάσης, η ΔΕΗ δεν χρεώνει μόνο την καταναλισκούμενη ενέργεια, αλλά χρεώνει επίσης και ένα σημαντικό ποσό που εξαρτάται από την μέγιστη ισχύ που μπορεί να του παρέχει όποτε ο καταναλωτής θελήσει.

Έτσι λοιπόν οι ιδιωτικοί παραγωγοί ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας γλυτώνουν από την ΔΕΗ σημαντικά ποσά που θα έπρεπε να διαθέσει ώστε να μπορεί να αντεπεξέλθει σε καταναλώσεις αιχμής.

----------


## andreasp

> εννοείς την προστασία των πάνελς προφανώς;  Σκεφτόμαστε να τα τοποθετήσουμε στη σκεπή (περίπου 30 τ.μ.) και στο έδαφος τα υπόλοιπα, μέσα στο οικόπεδό μας όπου βρίσκεται και το σπίτι, με απλή περίφραξη, καγκελόπορτα με τηλεχειρισμό και με σύστημα παρακολούθησης που ούτως ή άλλως θα βάλουμε, με κάμερες ον λάιν 24 ώρες...
> 
> Χρειάζεται κάτι πρόσθετο;


Γιατι δεν κάνεις πολύ απλα ένα ασφαλιστήριο συμβόλαιο, να εχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο?

----------


## andreasp

> "Τα 43λεπτά .... ποιος θα τα πληρώνει? Και αντε σήμερα... τα πληρώνει η ΔΕΗ , μπαίνοντας μέσα! Αυριο ποιος θα τα πληρώνει? "
> 
> Σήμερα δεν τα πληρώνει η ΔΕΗ. Δες ένα λογαρισμό ρεύματος και θα δεις ένα νουμεράκι με την ένδειξη "Τέλος ΑΠΕ". Αυτή είναι η συνεισφορά σου στην επιδότηση των Ανανεώσιμων.
> 
> Απλά τον τελευταίο χρόνο με την μεγάλη αύξηση του κόστους χονδρικής στην Ηλ. Ενέργεια (Οριακή τιμή συστήματος) μειώθηκε η ανάγκη για επιδότηση της τιμής της Αιολικής Ενέργειας οπότε μειώθηκε και το σχετικό τέλος. Με την ανάπτυξη φωτοβολταϊκών και δεδομένου πως η τιμή της ενέργειας από Φ/Β είναι 7πλάσια της αντίστοιχης επιδοτούμενης τιμής των αιολικών το νουμεράκι αυτό θα ανέβει, ανάλογα με την εγκατεστημένη ισχύ των Φ/Β.
> 
> Είναι όμως τόσα πολλά αυτά που φορτώνουν στους λογαρισμούς της ΔΕΗ οπότε λίγοι θα το καταλάβουν...


Λίγοι θα καταλάβουν οτι υπάρχει ένα νουμεράκι που σε κάνει να πληρώνεις τόσα, ώστε το 20% της ενέργειας που το αγοράζεις απο την ΔΕΗ 7λεπτά να το αγοράζει η ΔΕΗ 50λεπτά ? ή μήπως θα σταματήσεις να το αγοράζεις 7λεπτά ώς πελάτης ?
Θα 10πλασιαστουν οι λογαριασμοί της ΔΕΗ. Θα κατέβουν στον δρόμο και θα τα σπάσουν ολα! Και τα Φ/Β σου!  :Smile: 
Τα λεφτά δεν γεννιούνται. Εχουν συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα και απλά αλλάζουν χέρια.
Δεν είναι δυνατόν να αγοράζει κάποιος κάτι 50λεπτά όταν το πουλάει στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων 7 λεπτά. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα , για συγκεκριμένους λόγους.
Προβλέπω αντίστοιχη φούσκα με του χρηματιστηρίου! Απλά τα Φ/Β ειναι ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΑ! Οι κατασκευαστές πατάνε στις επιδοτήσεις που παίζουν και στα συμβόλαια με την ΔΕΗ για να γίνουν ζάπλουτοι!

Θα ήθελα πολύ να δώ ένα συμβόλαιο με την ΔΕΗ που με κατοχυρώνει οτι βρέξει-χιονίσει θα αγοράζει η ΔΕΗ το ρεύμα μου προς 50λεπτά την KWH.

----------


## PReD

1. Φυσικά και μπορεί να είναι ιδιωτική.
2. Εξαρτάται απο πολλά πράγματα. Σε τι περιοχή βρίσκεσαι και τη κατανομή έχει γίνει εκεί... τι βύσματα έχεις κλπ κλπ.
3. Ισχύει ότι ισχύει για την φορολογία κάθε επιχείρησης.
4. Δεν γνωρίζω τι παίζει από οικονομικά στοιχεία ασφάλισης αλλά με κάποιον τρόπο πρέπει να εξασφαλίσεις την τύχη τους στο πέρασμα του χρόνου.

----------


## edge_xania

> Λίγοι θα καταλάβουν οτι υπάρχει ένα νουμεράκι που σε κάνει να πληρώνεις τόσα, ώστε το 20% της ενέργειας που το αγοράζεις απο την ΔΕΗ 7λεπτά να το αγοράζει η ΔΕΗ 50λεπτά ? ή μήπως θα σταματήσεις να το αγοράζεις 7λεπτά ώς πελάτης ?
> Θα 10πλασιαστουν οι λογαριασμοί της ΔΕΗ. Θα κατέβουν στον δρόμο και θα τα σπάσουν ολα! Και τα Φ/Β σου! 
> Τα λεφτά δεν γεννιούνται. Εχουν συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα και απλά αλλάζουν χέρια.
> Δεν είναι δυνατόν να αγοράζει κάποιος κάτι 50λεπτά όταν το πουλάει στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων 7 λεπτά. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα , για συγκεκριμένους λόγους.
> Προβλέπω αντίστοιχη φούσκα με του χρηματιστηρίου! Απλά τα Φ/Β ειναι ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΑ! Οι κατασκευαστές πατάνε στις επιδοτήσεις που παίζουν και στα συμβόλαια με την ΔΕΗ για να γίνουν ζάπλουτοι!
> 
> Θα ήθελα πολύ να δώ ένα συμβόλαιο με την ΔΕΗ που με κατοχυρώνει οτι βρέξει-χιονίσει θα αγοράζει η ΔΕΗ το ρεύμα μου προς 50λεπτά την KWH.


Οπως αναφερθηκε και πριν, υπογραφεις κλειστο συμβολαιο με την ΔΕΗ για 10 χρονια και εχεις μονομερως δικαιωμα ανανεωσης της συμβασης για αλλα 10...Δηλαδη εσυ θες να ερθει ο Προεδρος της Δημοκρατιας να σου το πει προσωπικα..?
Επισης τα προστιμα που θα αναγκαστουν να πληρωσουν ειναι πολλαπλασια...
Και τελος, υπαρχει ενα πανελλαδικο οριο, νομιζω μεχρι 7 Mw θα δοθουν αδειες...

----------


## edge_xania

Επισης η Πειραιως για παραδειγμα θα ξεκινησει να παρεχει σχετικο δανειο με περιοδο χαριτος μεχρι την υπογραφη της συμβασης με τη ΔΕΗ...

----------


## PReD

Τα μεγαβάτ τα οποία είναι προς κατανομή σε όλη τη χώρα είναι 500.

----------


## anon

Παιδιά, μιλάτε εσείς για οργανωμένες μονάδες παραγωγής προς πώληση στην ΔΕΗ. Εγώ που κοιτούσα να δώ εαν συμφέρει για οικιακή χρήση (σε συνδιασμό με την ΔΕΗ, ώστε να μην χρειάζεται να έχεις τεράστιες συστοιχίες μπαταριών για αποθήκευση, ίσως μερικές κιλοβατώρες μόνο), και φυσικά κάνοντας υπολογισμό με την μεγαλύτερη τιμή λιανικής πώλησης ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος σε οικιακούς καταναλωτές, οι πάνω απο 2000 Κιλοβατώρες το τετράμηνο τιμολογούνται με 0.15-0.16 ευρώ η κιλοβατώρα που ειναι σημαντικό ποσό. Παρόλα αυτά είχα υπολογίσει απόσβεση σε περίπου 20 χρόνια!!! Σίγουρα δεν είναι δελεαστικά τα οικονομικά κίνητρα προκειμένου να προβούν σε παρόμοιες ενέργειες οι ιδιώτες.

Τώρα εαν αυξηθεί ακόμη περισσότερο η τιμή του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος (υπόψη ότι έχουμε τις χαμηλότερες τιμές σε όλη την ευρώπη απο ότι διαβάζω), και πέσουν κιάλλο οι τιμές των φωτοβολταικών, ώστε να κάνεις απόσβεση σε 5-8 χρόνια το πολύ, τότε σίγουρα πολύς κόσμος, ειδικά στην επαρχία που έχουν διαθέσιμες επιφάνειες (σκεπές κλπ), θα το κάνει....

Δεν ξέρω εαν υπάρχουν επιπρόσθετα κίνητρα απο την πολιτεία στο θέμα αυτό. Οποιος γνωρίζει (για τους οικιακούς χρήστες), ας μας παραθέσει εν συντομία, ποιά είναι αυτά, και εαν αξίζουν τον κόπο....

----------


## aria

@anon Είναι σαφές ότι ΔΕΝ συμφέρει η λύση της χρήσης φωτοβολταϊκών για οικιακή χρήση, γι' αυτό και μιλάμε για πώληση στη ΔΕΗ.  

Διάβασε όλα τα μηνύματα του PReD από την αρχή που όπως μας είπε είναι και η δουλειά του και θα καταλάβεις τα μεγέθη.  Υπάρχει επιδότηση μέχρι 60% για την εγκατάσταση των φωτοβολταϊκών και δυνατότητα δανεισμού για ένα μέρος του υπολοίπου (χωρίς να ξέρω επιτόκια και όρους, θα κάνω από περιέργεια μια επαφή με την Πειραιώς να δω τι θα μου πούνε).

Δε συμφωνώ με όσους είναι δύσπιστοι ως προς την πληρωμή από τη ΔΕΗ, η ΔΕΗ είναι στριμωγμένη και θα έδινε και περισσότερα χρήματα νομίζω προκειμένου να αποφύγει το υπέρογκο πρόστιμο που θα της επιβληθεί, απλώς δεν είχαμε καμία ενημέρωση ως τώρα γιατί όπως πάντα όλα σ' αυτή τη χώρα πρέπει να γίνονται την τελευταία στιγμή...

----------


## edge_xania

Τα επιτοκια που θα δινει η Πειραιως θα ειναι επιπεδου στεγαστικου δανειου...
Αρα αλλο ενα συν στην ολη προσπαθεια...

----------


## lazar

Frank Zappa, με τα πάγια τι μέλλει γεννέσθαι; Θέλω να πω, εάν κάποιος βάλει φβ, καταναλώνει χ, πουλά ψ, παίρνει ω τα βράδυα από την ΔΕΗ επειδή δεν έχει ήλιο, στο τέλος θα πρέπει να έρχεται μία σούμα. Θα πληρώνει πάγια, όπως γίνεται και σήμερα;
Ρωτάω γιατί σήμερα το ρεύμα που καταναλώνουμε δεν είναι πολύ, τα παγια φουσκώνουν τους λογαριασμούς.

----------


## WandereR

> Παιδιά, μιλάτε εσείς για οργανωμένες μονάδες παραγωγής προς πώληση στην ΔΕΗ. Εγώ που κοιτούσα να δώ εαν συμφέρει για οικιακή χρήση (σε συνδιασμό με την ΔΕΗ, ώστε να μην χρειάζεται να έχεις τεράστιες συστοιχίες μπαταριών για αποθήκευση, ίσως μερικές κιλοβατώρες μόνο), και φυσικά κάνοντας υπολογισμό με την μεγαλύτερη τιμή λιανικής πώλησης ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος σε οικιακούς καταναλωτές, οι πάνω απο 2000 Κιλοβατώρες το τετράμηνο τιμολογούνται με 0.15-0.16 ευρώ η κιλοβατώρα που ειναι σημαντικό ποσό. Παρόλα αυτά είχα υπολογίσει απόσβεση σε περίπου 20 χρόνια!!! Σίγουρα δεν είναι δελεαστικά τα οικονομικά κίνητρα προκειμένου να προβούν σε παρόμοιες ενέργειες οι ιδιώτες.
> 
> Τώρα εαν αυξηθεί ακόμη περισσότερο η τιμή του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος (υπόψη ότι έχουμε τις χαμηλότερες τιμές σε όλη την ευρώπη απο ότι διαβάζω), και πέσουν κιάλλο οι τιμές των φωτοβολταικών, ώστε να κάνεις απόσβεση σε 5-8 χρόνια το πολύ, τότε σίγουρα πολύς κόσμος, ειδικά στην επαρχία που έχουν διαθέσιμες επιφάνειες (σκεπές κλπ), θα το κάνει....
> 
> Δεν ξέρω εαν υπάρχουν επιπρόσθετα κίνητρα απο την πολιτεία στο θέμα αυτό. Οποιος γνωρίζει (για τους οικιακούς χρήστες), ας μας παραθέσει εν συντομία, ποιά είναι αυτά, και εαν αξίζουν τον κόπο....


Και γω την ίδια αισθηση έχω δεν συμφέρει ακόμα για ιδιώτες. Στην ισπάνια πρόσφατα έχουν αρχίσει και ασχολούντια εταιρίας με την εκμεταλευση της ηλιακής ενέργειας αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι είμαστε έτοιμοι ακόμα ωστε να μπορούμε να επωφεληθουμε εμείς ατομικά.

Οι βορειοι έχουν είναι αρκετα μπροστα αλλά και ασχολουνται κυρίως με τον άνεμο και καλύτερη αποδοση των κτιριων σε ενεργειακές απώλειες.

----------


## johnnyestia

> 1. Φυσικά και μπορεί να είναι ιδιωτική.
> 2. Εξαρτάται απο πολλά πράγματα. Σε τι περιοχή βρίσκεσαι και τη κατανομή έχει γίνει εκεί... τι βύσματα έχεις κλπ κλπ.
> 3. Ισχύει ότι ισχύει για την φορολογία κάθε επιχείρησης.
> 4. Δεν γνωρίζω τι παίζει από οικονομικά στοιχεία ασφάλισης αλλά με κάποιον τρόπο πρέπει να εξασφαλίσεις την τύχη τους στο πέρασμα του χρόνου.


Σε ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σου.

Όσον αφορά τις άδειες, στα Φ/Β μια εγκατάσταση μέχρι 120kW δεν χρειάζεται άδεια για να λειτουργήσει. 

Προσωπικά θεωρώ πως ένα Φ/Β πάρκο ισχύος 50-100 kW αποτελεί τώρα μια πολύ καλή επένδυση σε ατομικό επίπεδο, αρκεί βέβαια κάποιος να μπορεί να διαθέσει με δικά του κεφάλαια 100-150 χιλιάδες ευρώ. Μπορεί στους μεγάλους παίκτες να γίνεται χαμός, αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη πίτα νομίζω πως μπορούν και οι μικροί να πάρουν ένα μικρό μερίδιο.

----------


## anon

Διαβάζω εδώ για 43 - 50 λεπτά την κιλοβατώρα. Ρε παιδιά, έχετε στοιχεία; Εγώ που βλέπω το σιτε της ΔΕΗ, λέει για 0,06842 ευρω/kwh http://www.dei.gr/ecportal.asp?id=1048&nt=18&lang=1 και σε νησιά μην συνδεδεμένο 0,08458 http://www.dei.gr/ecportal.asp?id=1049&nt=18&lang=1

Και αυτές είναι οι μέγιστες τιμές. Που βρήκατε για 0,43 με 0,50 λεπτά την κιλοβατώρα; Κανα λινκ;

Εαν εννοειτε αυτό http://www.dei.gr/ecportal.asp?id=1051&nt=18&lang=1, τότε δέστε το καλύτερα , γιατί εγώ κατάλαβα ότι η τιμή αυτή είναι για ισχύ / μήνα και όχι κιλοβατώρες.... Εαν είμαι λάθος διορθώστε με

----------


## netlag

προσφατα ειχα δει μια εκπομπη που εδειξε μια οικογενεια σε ενα νησι να εχει δικη της παροχη ηλεκ. ρευματος με φοτοβολταικες πλακες. Ολες οι οικιακες συσκευες (ψυγεια , τηελορασεις, Η/Υ κλπ ) δουλευουν μια χαρα, εκτος απο πλυντηριο και ηλεκτρικη κουζινα νομιζω.

Ενδιαφερουσα τεχνολογια αυτη, ελπιζω να την προωθησει το κρατος στην Ελλαδα με την τοση πολυ ηλιοφανεια

----------


## johnnyestia

> Διαβάζω εδώ για 43 - 50 λεπτά την κιλοβατώρα. Ρε παιδιά, έχετε στοιχεία; Εγώ που βλέπω το σιτε της ΔΕΗ, λέει για 0,06842 ευρω/kwh http://www.dei.gr/ecportal.asp?id=1048&nt=18&lang=1 και σε νησιά μην συνδεδεμένο 0,08458 http://www.dei.gr/ecportal.asp?id=1049&nt=18&lang=1
> 
> Και αυτές είναι οι μέγιστες τιμές. Που βρήκατε για 0,43 με 0,50 λεπτά την κιλοβατώρα; Κανα λινκ;
> 
> Εαν εννοειτε αυτό http://www.dei.gr/ecportal.asp?id=1051&nt=18&lang=1, τότε δέστε το καλύτερα , γιατί εγώ κατάλαβα ότι η τιμή αυτή είναι για ισχύ / μήνα και όχι κιλοβατώρες.... Εαν είμαι λάθος διορθώστε με


http://www.helapco.gr/

----------


## aspirin

> προσφατα ειχα δει μια εκπομπη που εδειξε μια οικογενεια σε ενα νησι να εχει δικη της παροχη ηλεκ. ρευματος με φοτοβολταικες πλακες. Ολες οι οικιακες συσκευες (ψυγεια , τηελορασεις, Η/Υ κλπ ) δουλευουν μια χαρα, εκτος απο πλυντηριο και ηλεκτρικη κουζινα νομιζω.
> 
> Ενδιαφερουσα τεχνολογια αυτη, ελπιζω να την προωθησει το κρατος στην Ελλαδα με την τοση πολυ ηλιοφανεια


είναι πολύ σημαντικές κ οι δύο συσκευές ρε γμτ   :Thumb down:  

Πάντως σαν ιδέα κ μόνο εμένα μου αρέσει. Αν το ρεύμα που καίω το παράγω εγώ, θα έχω όλη μέρα ανοιχτές της οικιακές συσκευές!!! 

Για τις νυχτερινές ώρες όπου τί προβλέπεται για τους χρήστες φ/β? Μπαταρίες? Κ αν ναί, ποιό είναι το κόστος και πόσο διαρκούν? 

Πέρα από τον οικονομικό παράγοντα, η ηλιακή ενέργεια είναι μια ελπίδα καθώς οδεύουμε στο τέλος των ενεργειακών πηγών (πετρέλαιο, λιγνίτης...).

----------


## PReD

@lazar απο ότι καταλαβαίνω μιλάς για ένα σύστημα φ/β απο το οποίο θα καταναλώνεις εσύ το ρεύμα και ότι περισσεύει θα το πουλας στην ΔΕΗ...

Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση φυσικά και θα συνεχίσεις να έχεις το πάγιο...

Πάντως κάτι τέτοιο δεν συμφέρει. Δεν συμφέρει δηλαδή αν έχει σύνδεση με τη ΔΕΗ να καταναλώνεις το ρεύμα που παράγεις και να πουλας μόνο αυτό που δεν χρειάζεσε...

Θα ήταν καλύτερα με τα ίδια λεφτά να κάνεις μια εγκατάσταση στο όνομα μιας εταιρίας μικρής που θα ιδρύσεις και να πουλάς όλο το ρεύμα που παράγεις και να καταναλώνεις το πολύ φτηνότερο ρεύμα της ΔΕΗ.

Φ/β για ιδιοκατανάλωση βάζουν μόνο ιδιώτες που για κάποιο λόγο δεν έχουν σύνδεση με τη ΔΕΗ.

@aspirin Αν ισχύουν όλα τα παραπάνω ή θέλεις να βάλεις φ/β για δικούς σου λόγους τότε αναφορικά με το βράδυ αλλά και γενικά όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας υπάρχουν μπαταρίες...

Οι οποίες μπαταρίες βέβαια δεν είναι σαν του αυτοκινήτου (ρυχού κύκλου) που δίνουν μεγάλη τάση για λίγο χρονικό διάστημα, αλλά διαφορετικής τεχνολογίας (βαθέως κύκλου) που μπορούν να δώσουν σταθερή τάση για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα και επίσης αντέχουν αρκετά χρόνια.

Τώρα βέβαια για αυτό που λες οτι τελειώνουν οι πηγές ενέργειας, τουλάχιστον ο λιγνίτης που βγάζουμε στην Ελλάδα μας φτάνει για πολλές δεκαετίες ακόμη

----------


## pk33

Καλα μιλάμε για φωτοβολταϊκά για ιδιωτες τη στιγμή που στην Αθήνα υπάρχουν χιλιάδες πολυκατοικίες στις οποίες ο κανονισμός απαγορεύει την εγκατάσταση ηλιακού θερμοσύφωνα! 

Ας μην προσπαθούμε να πάμε 5 βήματα μπροστά! Ας βάλουμε πρώτα ηλιακό θερμοσύφωνα και μετά βλέπουμε και για φωτοβολταϊκά! Εδώ πάει κανείς σε ξενοδοχείο σε νησί και το νερό ζεσταίνεται με ηλεκτρικό τη στιγμή που ο ήλιος στα νησιά είναι παραπάνω από άφθονος και το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα είναι παραπάνω από πολύτιμο!

Επίσης πόσοι Έλληνες έχουν συνειδιτοποιήσει την σπατάλη σε ενέργεια που γίνεται από τα άθλια κουφώματα των σπιτιών;

Μήπως είναι καλύτερο να ασχοληθούμε πρώτα με εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας αντί για τα φωτοβολταϊκά για οικιακή χρήση;

----------


## avekr

Έχεις δίκιο σε αυτά που λες για την εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας,
αλλά μην απορρίπτεις τα φωτοβολταϊκά και τις ΑΠΕ.
Και τα δύο χρειάζονται.
Αν δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε οικονομία,
ας προχωρήσουμε τουλάχιστον στις ΑΠΕ. Κάτι είναι κι αυτό.

----------


## jjohn

Εκτός από σύστημα παραγωγής ενέργειας για μεταπώληση ή ιδιοκατανάλωση μπορούμε να στήσουμε ένα μικρό ή μεγάλο σύστημα "back up" για τις δύσκολες ώρες. 

1 πάνελ 50 Wp (250-350 Wh/ημέρα), καινούριο 300 ευρώ, μεταχειρισμένο 150-200 ευρώ (ebay.de).
1 charge controller 30 ευρώ.
1 μπαταρία 120 Ah περίπου 140 ευρώ.
1 μετατροπέας 12v->220 volt των 600 watt (max 1200) 50 ευρώ, 1200 watt (2500 max) 180 ευρώ.

Το παραπάνω φορητό σύστημα μου κόστισε περίπου 500 ευρώ. Σε περιπτώσεις διακοπής ρεύματος μπορώ να λειτουργήσω 2-3 λαμπτήρες οικονομίας (αντίστοιχους των 60 watt) για πολλές ώρες, ένα ηλεκτρικό μάτι για ζέσταμα νερού ή σύντομο τηγάνισμα (ή ένα μικρό φούρνο μικροκυμάτων), μία τηλεόραση 21", το laptop και διάφορες μικροσυσκευές (φορτιστής κινητού, ραδιόφωνο, DVD κλπ). Φυσικά όχι όλα μαζί ταυτόχρονα...

Πιστεύω ότι αναβαθμίζοντας κατά 4-5 φορές το παραπάνω σύστημα, θα μπορούσε κάποιος που θέλει ένα εξοχικό για τα σαββατοκύριακα να αποφύγει τελείως τη ΔΕΗ και τα πάγια που αλλιώς θα έτρεχαν όλο το χρόνο χωρίς λόγο (σύν το κόστος εγκατάστασης του ρολογιού ή/και της γραμμής).

Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ πως είναι ασύμφωρη (με καθαρά και μόνο οικονομικούς όρους, όχι οικολογικούς) η ηλιακή ενέργεια για τον ιδιώτη καταναλωτή. Σε αυτή τη φάση ευνοούνται μόνο όσοι θέλουν να επενδύσουν σε σταθμούς παραγωγής. Πάντως πιστεύω πως σε δεύτερο χρόνο θα υπάρξουν τα κίνητρα και για τους ιδιώτες, έστω και λόγω αγοράς (αύξηση τιμών ΔΕΗ, μείωση κόστους φωτοβολταϊκών, αύξηση αποδοτικότητας των ηλιακών στοιχείων κλπ).

----------


## kennyyy

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Εκτός από σύστημα παραγωγής ενέργειας για μεταπώληση ή ιδιοκατανάλωση μπορούμε να στήσουμε ένα μικρό ή μεγάλο σύστημα "back up" για τις δύσκολες ώρες. 
> 
> 1 πάνελ 50 Wp (250-350 Wh/ημέρα), καινούριο 300 ευρώ, μεταχειρισμένο 150-200 ευρώ (ebay.de).
> 1 charge controller 30 ευρώ.
> ...


Τι κόστος συντήρησης έχει ένα τέτοιο σύστημα μακροπρόθεσμα? Οι μπαταρίες π.χ. κάθε πότε θέλουνε αντικατάσταση κλπ?

----------


## jjohn

Ένα επώνυμο πάνελ μπορεί να αντέξει 20-30 έτη και το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι περιοδικό... ξεσκόνισμα. Η συγκεκριμένη μπαταρία θα αντέξει 4-5 χρόνια με σωστή χρήση (π.χ. να μην εκφορτίζεται πάνω από περίπου 50% σε κάθε χρήση, να μην τραβάμε πολύ ρεύμα για πολύ ώρα συνεχόμενα κλπ, αλλιώς ο χρόνος ζωής μειώνεται αρκετά) και είναι κλειστού τύπου (δεν χρειάζεται υγρά). Το υπόλοιπο υλικό δεν έχει κόστος συντήρησης.
Μια καλή λύση θα ήταν να επέλεγα ένα μεγαλύτερο συσσωρευτή για να καλύψω τις ίδιες ανάγκες.
Υπάρχουν και ακριβότεροι συσσωρευτές που αντέχουν και πάνω από 10 χρόνια με πολύ πιο βαριά χρήση (π.χ. 12 volt 400 Ah - 4.800 W/h - με 500 ευρώ).

----------


## anon

Εχω διαβάσει για μπαταρίες που κρατάνε τουλάχιστον 8 χρόνια. Deep charge ή κάτι τέτοιο. Πάντως πολλές εταιρίες που έχουν μεγάλες εγκαταστάσεις (κτίρια) είτε στην Αττική είτε σε όλη την Ελλάδα, θα μπορούσαν να βάλουν φωτοβολταικά και να εξοικονομούν σημαντικά ποσά ενέργειας (για ψύξη / θέρμανση και λοιπές χρήσεις), αρκεί να βγαίνει ότι υπάρχει όφελος. Κανείς επιχειρηματίας δεν θα βάλει εαν είναι να κάνει απόσβεση σε 20 χρόνια. Εαν όμως γίνεται απόσβεση της επένδυσης σε 6-8 χρόνια, τότε θα το κάνουν πολλοί (και σαν απόσβεση μιλώ συνολικά, όχι μόνο την εξοικονόμηση σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια, αλλά μειώσεις απο φόρους, προγράμματα επιχορήγησης, αποσβέσεις κεφαλαίου κλπ).

----------


## ev1949

Καλημέρα, μήπως γνωρίζετε την διαδικασία που πρέπει να ακολουθήσει κάποιος για να ενταχθεί στο πρόγραμα αυτό και τα κόστη της; δηλαδή που απευθύνετε, προφανώς ένας φάκελος που θα χρειαστεί να παρουσιάσει τι περιέχει και τι κοστίζει, και αν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα πάρει άδεια και επιδότιση.
ευχαριστώ. βαγγέλης.

καλημέρα, μήπως ξερεις την διαδικασία και τα κόση της προκειμένου να πάρεις άδεια και επιδότηση;
ευχαριστώ.

----------


## frap

> Καλημέρα, μήπως γνωρίζετε την διαδικασία που πρέπει να ακολουθήσει κάποιος για να ενταχθεί στο πρόγραμα [...]


Μήπως να ρωτούσες τη ΔΕΗ σχετικά;
Όσο για το κόστος, πάρε το νήμα από την αρχή, υπάρχουν κάποια νούμερα σε προηγούμενες απαντήσεις.

----------


## jjohn

Κατ' αρχήν πρέπει να υπάρχει ήδη η κατάλληλη έκταση για την εγκατάσταση του φωτοβολταϊκού πάρκου (μερικά στρέμματα, χωρίς ιδιαίτερη σκίαση από ορεινούς όγκους ή δέντρα προς το νότο), καθώς και η εταιρική μορφή, πχ. μία ατομική εμπορική επιχείρηση.

Για εγκατεστημένη ισχύ κάτω από 150kW δεν χρειάζεται έκδοση άδειας από τη Ρυθμιστική Αρχή Ενέργειας (ΡΑΕ).

Στη συνέχεια χρειάζεται επενδυτικό σχέδιο το οποίο συμπεριλαμβάνει και προμελέτη περιβαλλοντικών επιπτώσεων, το οποίο θα εκπονήσει κάποια συμβουλευτική εταιρεία. Η αίτηση για επιχορήγηση υποβάλλεται στις Διευθύνσεις Σχεδιασμού και Ανάπτυξης των Περιφερειών (για αιτήσεις υπαγωγής επενδύσεων ύψους μέχρι 2.000.000 Ευρώ).

Δεν χρειάζονται περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες επί της διαδικασίας επειδή όλη τη γραφειοκρατία την αναλαμβάνει η συμβουλευτική εταιρία η οποία θα πληρωθεί και μερικές χιλιάδες ευρώ.

Για τα απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά και για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες, μπορείς να κατεβάσεις το  νόμο 3468/2006 για την ηλιακή ενέργεια και τα φωτοβολταϊκά

Η σύμβαση πώλησης της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας στη ΔΕΗ ισχύει για 12 έτη και μπορεί να παραταθεί μονομερώς από τον παραγωγό για άλλα οκτώ έτη.

Η τιμή πώλησης της παραγόμενης ενέργειας (νομικά δεσμευτική για τη ΔΕΗ) είναι 0,45-0,50 ευρώ ανά κιλοβατώρα, αναπροσαρμοζόμενη κάθε χρόνο προς τα πάνω, ανάλογα με τις αυξήσεις της ΔΕΗ στον τιμοκατάλογό της ή ανάλογα με τον πληθωρισμό.

Από μια εγκατεστημένη ισχύ 125 kWp (πχ 960 φωτοβολταϊκά πλαίσια των 130Wp το κάθε ένα) αναμένονται περίπου 150-170 MWh ανά έτος (στην Αττική, λιγότερα στη βόρεια Ελλάδα και περισσότερα στη νότια). Το συνολικό κόστος εγκατάστασης είναι περίπου 800.000 ευρώ, ή 400.000 ευρώ μετά την επιδότηση. 

Τα έσοδα προ φόρων θα είναι περίπου 70.000 ευρώ το χρόνο, με βάση την τιμή των 0,45 ευρώ ανά kWh, άρα απόσβεση σε λιγότερο από 9-10 έτη.

Τα λειτουργικά έξοδα (πχ συντήρηση) είναι πολύ μικρά (αμελητέα) σε σχέση με το μέγεθος της επένδυσης, η οποία θεωρείται και πολύ μικρού ρίσκου. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, η επένδυση στην παραγωγή ενέργειας από φωτοβολταϊκά θα είναι η νούμερο ένα επένδυση για τα επόμενα έτη!

Μακάρι να υπήρχαν κίνητρα και για την οικιακή χρήση...

----------


## edge_xania

Γεια σας και καλη χρονια..!!!

Επειδη κατηφορισα ως την Πειραιως για πληροφοριες, ακουστε τι μου ειπαν εκει για το οικονομικο σκελος...
Λοιπον, ως γνωστον συμφερει να φτιαξεις μοναδα μεχρι 149 kw...
Το κοστος ειναι περιπου 1.000.000€ απο το οποιο εσυ βαζεις απο την τσεπη σου τα 200.000 με 250.000€ και τα υπολοιπα επιδοτουνται... Βεβαια μου ειπαν οτι η τραπεζα ενδεχεται να παρασχει και τα χρηματα που βαζεις εσυ με καποιο τροπο ωστε να παρεις ενα συνολικο δανειο της ταξης των 450.000-500.000€...
Και αυτοι (τραπεζες) περιμενουν να κατατεθει μεσα στον μηνα ο νεος αναπτυξιακος νομος για ξεκινησουν την διαθεση του προιοντος...
Ο τυπος μιλησε για κερδη εως τις 90.000€ το χρονο, τωρα κατα ποσο αυτο το ποσο ειναι αληθινο ή υπεραισιοδοξο ας πουν καλυτερα οι ειδικοι, (παντα μιλαω για Κρητη που η τιμη της kw ειναι κατα 5 λεπτα ποιο ακριβη και εχει και μεγαλυτερη ηλιοφανεια απο ολη την υπολοιπη Ελλαδα...) Η αποσβεση της επενδυσης γινεται σε 7 χρονια περιπου...
Η εκταση για μια επενδυση τετοιου μεγεθους ειναι 4 στρεματα περιπου...

Περιμενω σχολια...

----------


## Crosstalk

Αν εχεις γκαφρα να σπρωξεις και διαθεση να ασχοληθεις (πιστευω ότι χρειάζεται τουλαχιστον part time να εισαι εκει) --> καλη αρχη  :One thumb up:

----------


## jjohn

Τα 90.000 ευρώ για 149 kW είναι έσοδα. Από αυτά αφαίρεσε τα (έστω μικρά αλλά υπαρκτά) λειτουργικά έξοδα και μετά αφαίρεσε τους φόρους επί των κερδών.

Υπολόγισε χοντρικά 50.000 με 60.000 ευρώ καθαρό κέρδος κάθε χρόνο για τουλάχιστον 20 χρόνια...

Όσον αφορά το χρόνο που πρέπει να αφιερώσει κάποιος: Η παρακολούθηση είναι δυνατό να γίνεται από απόσταση μέσω Internet (ηλεκτρονική ειδοποίηση για ενδεχόμενες βλάβες, οπτική παρακολούθηση μέσω video κλπ).

Μπορείς να μισθώσεις (τοπικά) έναν ηλεκτρολόγο με παροχή υπηρεσιών για να επιβλέπει, καθαρίζει/συντηρεί δυό-τρείς φορές το μήνα την εγκατάσταση.

Μην παραβλέψεις την ασφάλιση κλοπής ή/και βλαβών (πχ. από πουλιά ή ...διαστημικά πετρώματα, περίφραξη και συναγερμό. Στο εξωτερικό ήδη αναφέρονται κρούσματα κλοπών φωτοβολταϊκών πλαισίων!

----------


## anon

Tελικά είναι κάποια επένδυση, χαμηλού ρίσκου αλλα και πολύ χαμηλής απόδοσης. Οπως προείπαν οι παραπάνω, μιλάμε για 50Κ - 60Κ ευρώ τον χρόνο. Εαν συνυπολογίσουμε έξοδα συντήρησης, επίβλεψης, ασφάλισης (βασικά κατά κλοπής, δολιοφθοράς, και λοιπών ενεργειών), μιλάμε για -10Κ τον χρόνο, άρα μιλάμε για 40Κ - 50Κ το πολύ. Εκτός των φόρων θα έχουμε άραγε και ΤΕΒΕ? (ή κάποιο αλλο ασφαλιστικό ταμείο). 

Εαν λοιπόν οριστικοποιήσουμε ότι έχουμε 40Κ τον χρόνο καθαρά, για μια επένδυση συνολικής αξίας 1 εκ ευρώ, τότε είναι σίγουρα χαμηλής απόδοσης. Εστω και εαν το υπολογίσουμε μετά την επιδότηση, δηλαδή 40Κ/έτος για 500Κ επένδυση.

Τωρα εαν θεωρήσουμε ότι δεν έχουμε τα φράγκα, και παίρνουμε δάνειο, όλο το ποσό, 500Κ και τα άλλα 500Κ απο την επιδότηση. Αυτό σημαίνει, ότι για διάστημα πχ 20 ετών αυτού του δανείου, ακομη και εαν έχουμε μικρό επιτόκιο πχ 5% θα πληρώσουμε συνολικά 3300 περίπου ευρώ / μήνα για το δάνειο (τις 500Κ δάνειο θα τις πληρώσουμε κοντά 800Κ). Εαν έχω κάνει κάποιο λάθος στους υπολογισμούς μου, κάποιος τραπεζικός (: lol: ) που ασχολείται με δάνεια, ας με διορθώσει. Δεν έχω συμπεριλάβει τα υπόλοιπα έξοδα δανείου, όπως φάκελος (συνεχίζουν να ζητάνε έξοδα φακέλου), ασφάλεια του δανειολήπτη κλπ. Δεν ξέρω ποιά απο αυτά μπορεί να ισχύουν, αλλά σίγουρα εαν υπάρχουν αυξάνουν το κόστος του δανείου. Εχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν. Κάθε έτος θα πρέπει να δίνουμε 12 Χ 3.300  = 39600....

Δηλαδή απο τα 40Κ - 39600 , θα σου μένουν 400 ευρώ!!!! Εστω ας πάρουμε την πιο αισιόδοξη προοπτική των 50Κ / έτος. Θα έχουμ 50Κ - 39600 = 10400 ευρώ / έτος. Χωρίς να λάβουμε υπόψη λοιπά έξοδα τραπέζης κλπ. Ακόμα και εαν υποθέσουμε ότι παίρνουμε τα διπλά, πχ 20Κ / έτος, δεν είναι σημαντικό ποσό για το ύψος της επένδυσης. Δεν είναι λοιπόν τυχαίο που έχει δωθεί τέτοια τιμή στην κιλοβατώρα. Υπόψη ότι η απόδοση των στοιχείων έχει ζωή περίπου 20 το πολύ 25 έτη, και φυσικά μειώνεται χρόνο με τον χρόνο. Αρα δεν θα έχουμε την ίδια απόδοση πχ στα 10 έτη ή στα 15 έτη (βέβαια μπορεί να μειωθεί τοκόστος τους τότε).

Μα καλά θα πεί κάποιος, θα το πάρεις όλο δάνεια. Εαν έχεις ήδη 500Κ δεν χρειάζεσαι δάνειο. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι στην 20ετία θα έχεις γλυτώσει τα 300Κ που σου παίρνει η τράπεζα τόκο. Αρα μιλάμε 300Κ / 20 = 15Κ / έτος επιπλέον. Δηλαδή το ρεαλιστικό σενάριο των 10Κ γίνεται 25Κ / έτος, βάζοντας απο την τσέπη 500Κ για την επένδυση αυτή!!! Δεν είναι κάπως άσχημη σαν επένδυση???? 

Ρε ανον, θα πεί κάποιος, μα καλα, πως τα υπολογίζει έτσι;  Μην ξεχνάμε ότι έχουμε δώσει 1εκ για μια εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταικών, που μετά απο 20 έτη θα είναι για τα σκουπίδια (λόγω μη απόδοσης). Μάλιστα θα πρέπει να πληρώσουμε για να αδειάσουμε το μέρος, και να ανακυκλώσουμε (υπάρχει νόμος), τον εξοπλισμό αυτόν! Αρα αν το πάρουμε σαν μια δουλειά μια φορά μόνο, για 20 έτη, έχουμε δώσει 500Κ, και πόσα έχουμε πάρει πίσω;

Ας κάνουμε και πάλι λίγη αριθμητική. Εχουμε δώσει 500Κ (δικά μας, όχι δάνειο). Εχουμε πάρει 50Κ * 20 = 1εκατ. Μείον αυτά που έχουμε δώσει, μείον τους τόκους εαν τα είχαμε βάλει πχ στην τράπεζα (την πιο απλή περίπτωση επένδυσης, με επιτόκιο 2 %). Αν λοιπόν τα είχαμε στην τράπεχα, με το πενιχρό επιτόκιο των 2%, θα είχαμε μετά απο 20 έτη, 750Κ. Αρα το πραγματικό κέρδος της επένδυσης είναι μόνο 250Κ. (αυτό είναι που λέω, πολύ χαμηλής απόδοσης). Και δεν έχουμε συμπεριλάβει το κόστος αποσυναρμαλόγησης, και μεταφοράς του εξοπλισμού για ανακύκλωση, και τα τέλη ανακύκλωσης. Για μια τέτοια μεγάλη εγκατάσταση, το κόστος θα είναι σημαντικό, μπορεί και πάνω απο 100Κ. Είτε σταματήσουμε την δραστηριότητα αυτή, είτε για να ξαναπεράσουμε μια νέα σειρά φωτοβολταικών.

Πραγματικά με ενδιαφέρουν να δώ τις απόψεις των συνομιλητών, για την οικονομική βιωσιμότητα ενός τέτοιου σχεδίου, την ελκυστικότητα αυτού, την δυνατότητα πόσων έχουν να διαθέσουν τα 500Κ μιας τέτοιας επένδυσης (με δάνειο η απόδοση είναι εξαιρετικά μικρή, αν και όχι αμελητέα). Νομίζω ότι εαν τα μετρήσεις όλα αυτα, πιο πολύ συμφέρει να ανοίξεις γυράδικο  :Laughing:

----------


## edge_xania

Ισως καποιος πρεπει να κανει ποστ καποιον πινακα με την ακριβης φορολογια μιας τετοιας επιχειρησης...
Νομιζω οτι αυτο θα βοηθουσε πολυ...
Οσο για το επιτοκιο θα ειναι αρκετα χαμηλο, αναλογα με αυτο των στεγαστικων...
Βεβαια το αισιοδοξο ειναι οτι στην Γερμανια ηδη τετοιες εταιρειες ειναι κερδοφορες με μολις το 60% της ηλιοφανειας που εχουμε στην Ελλαδα...
Τωρα παλι τα εξοδα συντηρησης ειναι αρκετα μικρα χωρις βεβαια να ειναι και αμελητεα...Οσο για φυλαξη να ειναι καλα οι web cams :P

----------


## XTCgr

subscribed!

----------


## anon

Το 5% που χρησιμοποίησα είναι πολύ κοντά στα στεγαστικά. Ειδικά με τις τελευταίες αυξήσεις της ΕΚΤ. Επίσης δεν έχω λάβει υπόψη λοιπες δαπάνες (τραπεζικές), όπως ετήσια έξοδα φακέλου, ή υποχρεωτική ασφάλιση και του δανειολήπτη και του εξοπλισμού, που ανεβάζει σημαντικά το συνολικο κόστος του δανείου. Δεν έχουμε λάβει υπόψη το κόστος ασφάλισης, γιατί προφανώς θα είναι μιας μορφής επιχείρηση => ΤΕΒΕ. Λοιπά έξοδα, που με πρώτη ματιά μπορεί να μην φαίνονται αλλα σιγά - σιγά αρθροίζονται και μειώνουν την σχετική ωφέλεια (κέρδος). 

Επειτα οι υπολογισμοί για περίπου 50Κ - 60Κ έχουν γίνει με την αρχικη παροχή ενεργειες απο τα φωτοβολταικά. Θα πρέπει να ληφθεί υπόψη, ότι σταδιακά μειώνεται η απόδοσή τους. Λέγοντας 20 έτη ζωής, σημαίνει ότι στα 20 χρόνια βγάζουν πλέον λίγο ρεύμα ώστε να αξίζει η διατήρησή τους.... Αρα θα έχουμε μια καμπύλη μείωσης της απόδοσης σε σχέση με τον χρόνο, άρα δεν πρέπει να περιμένουμε ακριβώς το ίδιο κάθε χρόνο, αλλά τον πρώτο χρόνο θα μας δώσει πχ 60Κ καθαρά μετα φόρων, στα 5 χρόνια το ποσό θα γίνει πχ 50Κ, στα 10 χρόνια θα είναι 40Κ (ή και λιγότερο), και στα 15 χρόνια θα μιλάμε για 20-30Κ ..... (εαν υπάρχει κάποιο γράφημα με την απόδοση ή απώλεια ανα έτος ζωής του φωτοβολταικού, θα έχουμε πιο αξιόπιστα συμπεράσματα). Σίγουρα δεν βγάζει 60Κ κέρδος μέχρι το 19ο έτος, και στο 20ο, πέφτει μπράφ, στα 10Κ κέρδος....

EDIT Ειμαι λίγο απαισιόδοξος ίσως, απο αυτούς που βλέπουν το ποτήρια μισοάδειο. Σίγουρα για νασαι επιχειρηματίας πρέπει να ρισκάρεις, αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να κάνεις και κάποιους υπολογισμούς, αλλιώς είσαι σίγουρα χαμένος. Οι υπολογισμοί μου έδειξαν, ότι δεν προσφέρεται ικανοποιητικό κέρδος, το αντίθετο μάλιστα, και γιαυτό αφήνουν τον απλό κοσμάκη να κάνει όλη την δουλειά. Δεν είναι τυχαίο το γεγονός του φράγματος των 150ΚW, μιας και πολύ μεγάλες μονάδες, που θα έχουν σημαντικά μικρότερο κόστος συντήρησης (πιο οργανωμένο συνεργείο, δικούς τους υπαλλήλους, μεγάλες προμήθειες απο φωτοβολταικά=>μικρότερο κόστος κτήσης κλπ κλπ). Μου φαίνεται ότι βάζουν κόσμο στο τριπάκι να κάνει την χαμαλοδουλειά.... Επειτα το κόστος στην ηλεκτρική ενέργεια ειναι περισσότερο στην διανομή. Αρα τους συμφέρει πολλές μικρές μονάδες διάσπαρτες στην επικράτεια, απο μερικες πολύ μεγάλες (και με κόστος στην διανομή)....

----------


## alexandrozz

Θα ήθελα κι εγώ να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις σχετικά με το θέμα αφού φαίνεται να έχετε ασχοληθεί αρκετά. Μερικά από τα παρακάτω τα έχετε ξανα-αναφέρει:

α) Προβληματισμός σχετικά με το κόστος περίφραξης. Γενικά οι εκτάσεις που θα περιέχουν τα φωτοβολταϊκά δεν θα βρίσκονται μέσα στη πόλη. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο συναγερμός θα είναι κάπος άχρηστος, θα σε ειδοποιεί ότι κάποιος σε έκλεψε όχι ότι θα προλάβεις να κάνεις τίποτα. Άρα πρέπει να έχεις μια άριστη περίφραξη η οποία φυσικά θα κοστίσει πολύ και μαζί με αυτή παρακολούθηση με κάμερες (GPRS φαντάζομαι, πιθανόν οι περιοχή να μην έχει ΟΤΕ, πόσο μάλλον για aDSL). Άρα θα υπάρχει ένα στάνταρ χ κόστος το μήνα

β) Προβληματισμός σχετικά με τις καιρικές συνθήκες. Πόσο κοστίζει η ασφάλεια και υπάρχει τέτοιου είδους που να ασφαλίζει τον εξοπλισμό με τις καιρικές συνθήκες και αν ναι πόσο κοστίζει

γ) Συντήρηση εξοπλισμού. Πιστεύω ότι μια φορά το μήνα πρέπει να πηγαίνει κάποιος να τα ελέγχει, το πιο σωστό είναι αυτό που είπε κάποιος παραπάνω, μια σύμβαση με έναν ηλεκτρολόγο, αλλά και πάλι, είναι σίγουρο ότι θα πηγαίνει αυτός? (εγώ μπορώ να πω ότι δεν θα πηγαίνει)

δ) Ένα panel να χαλάσει μπορεί να αυξηθεί η διάρκεια απόσβεσης 1-2 μήνες. Αν χαλάσει παραπάνω από ένα? Υπάρχει για τα panels εγγύηση εφ'όρου ζωής ή για συγκεκριμένα χρόνια?

ε) Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει ηλεκτρονικός/ηλεκτρολογικός εξοπλισμός που θα δουλεύει για 5-10 χρόνια (πόσο μάλλον 20) χωρίς επίβλεψη

στ) Πληθορισμός: Τα 1000 ευρώ τώρα δεν θα έχουν την ίδια αξία σε 8 χρόνια

ζ) Δάνειο: Με το στεγαστικό δάνειο πόσο θα είναι το συνολικό ποσό που θα πληρωθεί σε τόκους για πχ 200.000 ευρώ

η) Πληρωμή από τη ΔΕΗ/ΔΕΣΜΗΕ: Η πληρωμή θα γίνεται την ημερομηνία που πρέπει να γίνει ή θα υπάρχουν καθυστερήσεις (συνήθως στις συναλλαγές με το δημόσιο ενώ το δημόσιο απαιτεί από τον ιδιώτη να είναι συνεπείς, ο ιδιώτης θεωρεί δεδομένο ότι το δημόσιο δεν θα είναι συνεπείς απέναντί του).

θ) Φορολογία. Ποια είναι η φορολογία προς το παρόν? Εκτός από τη μελλοντική φορολογία όταν θα φτάσει η επιχείριση σε φάση κέρδους, επιβάλεται κάποια φορολογία για τις εκτάσεις που έχει κάποιος?

----------


## edge_xania

Οσον αφορα το οριο ζωης των φωτοβολταικων ειναι 30 ετη και οχι 20...
Τωρα για ασφαλειες και τινα, σιγουρα κανεις ασφαλειες και πιστευω οτι θα υπαρχει εγγυηση αντικαταστασης για τετοιου ειδους αγορες...

Οσον αφορα τωρα για το γιατι η ΔΕΗ δεν ενεργει μονη της στηνοντας δικα της παρκα και γλυτωνοντας τα εξοδα, δεν μπορω να απαντησω αλλα ειναι και δικια μου απορια...

Η τιμη αναπροσαρμοζεται βασει τα ετησια τιμολογια της ΔΕΗ ή το 80% της τιμης του πληθωρισμου καθε ετους... 

Τωρα αυτα που λετε για ηλεκτρολογους ειναι πολυ λεπτομερειες...Νομιζω οτι δεν ξερει κανεις με σιγουρια αφου τα σχεδια ειναι ακομα στα χαρτια...

----------


## anon

Aκόμη και εαν υποθέσουμε ότι τα πανελς έχουν διάρκεια ζωής 30 έτη, που προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι, γιατί τα καλυτερα τωρινά πάνελσ αναφέρουν απλά διάρκεια πάνω απο 20 έτη, έχουμε και το γεγονός ότι η απόδοση θα μειώνεται συνεχώς. Αρα ακόμη και εαν υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε διάρκεια 30 έτη, αυτό σημαίνει ότι στα 10 έτη, δεν θα έχουμε κέρδος 60Κ, αλλά πχ 40Κ, στα 20 έτη θα έχουμε 20-30Κ... 

Θέλουν επίσης συντήρηση, κάποιος πρέπει να τα καθαρίζει ώστε σκόνη/σκουπίδια να μην μειώνουν την απόδοση. Αυτό κοστίζει. Μιλάμε για μεγάλη συνολικά επιφάνεια. Τα πάνελς για 150 περίπου ΚW, θα έχουν μια επιφάνεια (τα πάνελς μόνο) περίπου 3 στρέμματα!!! Μόνο για το τακτικό καθάρισμα αυτών, απαιτείται κάποιος να δουλεύει πολλές ώρες. Ακόμη και εαν υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε κάποιον με part time (4 ώρες ημερησίως), αυτό σημαίνει σε κόστος περίπου 500 ευρώ / μήνα τουλάχιστον. 

Μια τέτοια μεγάλη ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση δεν μπορεί να συντηρείται απο τον μπάρμπα μήτσο, ούτε απο κάποιο φιλαράκι. Είναι σίγουρο, ότι θα απαιτείται κάποιος Ηλ. Μηχ/κος και κάποιος πιστοποιημένος ηλεκτρολόγος έμπειρος σε τέτοιες εγκαταστάσεις. Ακόμη και εαν δεν έχεις σε πλήρη απασχόληση τέτοια άτομα, η ανάγκη αυτών θα κοστίζει αρκετά... Πχ εαν σου παίρνουν 20/30 ευρώ την ώρα ο ηλεκτρολόγος, και τα διπλά ο Ηλ. Μηχ/κός, βασικά θα στα παίρνουν όλα αυτοί.

Δεν έχουμε λάβει επίσης υπόψη πιθανές ζημίες. Σε μια τέτοια μεγάλη εγκατάσταση, θα έχεις και αστοχίες υλικών. Ποσοστό δεν μπορώ να πώ, αλλά να μην είναι ένα 10% του συνολικού εξοπλισμού μέσα στα 20 έτη ;;;;; (και λίγο λέω). 10% σημαίνει πάνω απο 100Κ κόστος ....

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι στην Ελλάδα είναι φτηνό το ρεύμα, στο εξωτερικό όχι, εκεί μπορεί να πωλείται ακόμη πιο ακριβά η κιλοβατώρα, οπότε να είναι πιο ελκυστική η επένδυση αυτή. Εγώ πάντως εαν είχα αυτή την στιγμή 500Κ, δεν θα τόκανα....

EDIT: Το γεγονός ότι το πλασάρουνε να το κάνει ο κοσμάκης (να διαθέσει την έκταση που ήδη έχει, χωράφια οικόπεδα κλπ), που διαφορετικά θα είχε κάποιο εισόδημα απο αυτά, και να μπεί στο λούκι παραγωγής ενέργειας αντί να το κάνουν οι "μεγάλοι", με κάνει να ειμαι πολύ σκεπτικός. Εαν είναι τόσο κερδοφόρο, θα το είχαν κάνει τόσες εταιρίες. Πρώτα απο όλα, όλες οι εταιρίες και κεφάλαια έχουν και μπορούν να δανειστούν εύκολα. Εγκαταστάσεις όλες έχουν (βγαίνοντας πχ απο Αθήνα, Βοιωτία κλπ), τεράστιες εκτάσεις με σκεπές απο αποθήκες κλπ. Γιατί δεν έχουν ορμήξει όλες να κάνουν μονάδες, έστω μέχρι 150KW???? Μάλλον κάποιον λάκκο έχει η φάβα.....

----------


## edge_xania

Δεν το εχουν κανει γιατι δεν υπαρχει νομοθετικο πλαισιο...
Αν διαβαζεις οικονομικα ενθετα του Βηματος και των Νεων σχεδον καθε εβδομαδα αφιερωνουν δυσελιδα στις υπο εναρξη επενδυσεις στις ανανεωσιμες πηγες απο μεγαλες εταιρειες...

----------


## jjohn

Τα 40-000 έως 50.000 ευρώ που ανέφερα παραπάνω είναι αφού αφαιρεθούν ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ (και η συντήρηση και η ασφάλιση και οι φόροι και το ΤΕΒΕ και ότι άλλο αναφέρθηκε). Είναι το καθαρό κέρδος. Οι υπολογισμοί που κάνεις φίλε anon είναι που οδηγούν από τα 90.000 στα 40.000 με 50.000 ευρώ. Δεν ξεκινάς από τα 40-50 για να καταλήξεις σε 10-25.

Επίσης, το ποσό αυτό προκύπτει χωρίς να υπολογίζουμε τις ετήσιες αναπροσαρμογές λόγω τιμολογίων ΔΕΗ ή 80% του πληθωρισμού. Εδώ έχω έναν πίνακα μικτών και προ φόρων εσόδων μιας επένδυσης φωτοβολταϊκών με ένδεικτική αναπροσαρμογή 2,4% ετησίως, με αρχική τιμή 0,45 ανά kWh και κόστος επένδυσης μετά την επιδότηση 434.000 ευρώ.

Όσον αφορά τη μείωση της απόδοσης των φωτοβολταϊκών στοιχείων, αυτή είναι 1% ετησίως. Άρα μετά από 20 χρόνια θα παράγουν ακόμα ένα περίπου 80% της αρχικής τους παραγωγής.

Και για τη ΔΕΗ: H θυγατρική της ΔEH, "ΔEH Aνανεώσιμες", έχει στόχο την εγκατάσταση 1.540 MW έως το 2014. 

Οι μικροί παραγωγοί ίσως δεν προλάβουν όλοι αφού μέσα σε λίγους μήνες οι μεγάλοι (εταιρείες εισηγμένες στο χρηματιστήριο: Γερμανός, ΡΟΚΑΣ, Ακτωρ, Ελληνική Τεχνοδομική, ΓΕΚ, ΤΕΡΝΑ, όμιλος Μυτιληναίου κ.α.) έχουν ήδη καλύψει με το πρόγραμμά τους παραπάνω από το 1/4 του συνολικού στόχου που έχει τεθεί (κάτι θα ξέρουν).

----------


## anon

τότε κάτι λέει...

Oμως για την διάρκεια ζωής επιφυλλασομαι. Τα μονοκρυσταλλικά, έχουν απόδοση περίπου 16%, διάρκεια ζωής μέχρι 40 έτη, αλλά εγγυημένη απόδοση μόνο για 10. Τα πολυκρυσταλλικά έχουν απόδοση 12% και ίδια διάρκεια ζωής και απόδοσης όσο τα μονοκρυσταλλικά. Τα αμορφοκρυσταλλικά εχουν απόδοση 5% και διάρκεια ζωής, εγγυημένη απόδοση μόνο για 5-6 έτη. Δεν νομίζω να είναι λοιπόν η μείωση 1% / έτος.

----------


## Andrew

Επειδή έχω ασχοληθεί κάπως με το θέμα, να πω κάτι σημαντικό: η ΔΕΗ δεν έχει υπογράψει ακόμα καμία σύμβαση και ούτε αγοράζει ακόμα ρεύμα. Αυτό αναμένεται (άγνωστο μέχρι πότε) να γίνει, όπως και να ψηφιστεί ο αναπτυξιακός νόμος.

----------


## lazar

> Μην ξεχνάμε ότι στην Ελλάδα είναι φτηνό το ρεύμα, στο εξωτερικό όχι, εκεί μπορεί να πωλείται ακόμη πιο ακριβά η κιλοβατώρα, οπότε να είναι πιο ελκυστική η επένδυση αυτή.


Είσαι σίγουρος; Νομίζω ότι ισχύει το αντίστροφο και οφείλεται στην ύπαρξη πυρηνικών σταθμών και την ώριμη αγορά γενικώτερα.

----------


## anon

Κάπου διαβαζα σε κοινοτικό σιτε για το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα, και είχε ότι στην Ελλάδα είναι πιο φθηνό (για τους καταναλωτές) σχεδόν απο όλες τις χώρες της Ευρώπης.

να και το σχετικό λινκ
http://epp.eurostat.cec.eu.int/pls/p...006-EN-AP1.PDF

----------


## frap

Και όσο η ΔΕΗ χρησιμοποιεί κατά 80% το λιγνίτη ως καύσιμο αυτό θα μπορούσε να ισχύει, αλλά...

... προκειμένου να μπουν εναλλακτικοί στο παιχνίδι, ετοιμαστείτε να φάμε γερές αυξήσεις στην KWh ...

----------


## viron

Το παιχνίδι θα παιχτεί από μεγάλες εγκαταστάσεις. 

Μιλάμε για *δεκάδες εκατομμύρια* ευρώ η καθεμιά. 

Τα 'ψιλολόγια' για μερικές εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ θα εμφανιστούν αλλά λίγα θα 'ζήσουν' τελικά. Το κόστος λειτουργίας συντήρησης είναι μεγάλο και δεν πρέπει να κοιτάμε μόνο το αρχικό κόστος εγκατάστασης.

Ο anon είναι κοντά στην πραγματικότητα στους υπολογισμούς που κάνει.

Βύρων.

----------


## edge_xania

Παντως διαβασα σε σχετικο site και νομιζω οτι εχει αναφερθει και εδω οτι το κοστος συντηρησης ειναι 0.5%-1.5% της αρχικης επενδυσης το χρονο...

----------


## anon

To ποσοστό αυτο εαν το αναφέρεις γενικά με τον εξοπλισμό μόνο μπορεί ναναι σωστό. Πρέπει όμως κάποιος να καθαρίζει τα πανελσ, γιατί ενα σημείο ναναι βρωμικο, πέφτει η απόδοση σε όλο το πανελ σημαντικά (τουλάχιστον έτσι διάβασα). Για 149KW ισχύ, μιλαμε 2-3 στρέμματα !!! σε πανελσ. Αυτό είναι full time job! Xώρια που για μια τέτοια εγκατάσταση θα πρέπει να έχεις και κάποιους με το δικαίωμα της υπογραφής (ηλ. μηχανικούς). Αυτά κοστίζουν.

----------


## jjohn

Το καθάρισμα που λέμε το αναλαμβάνει σε μεγάλο βαθμό η βροχή. Κατά τα άλλα για μια τέτοια εγκατάσταση (800-1000 πάνελ) απαιτούνται περίπου 12 ανθρωποώρες (πχ. 2 εργάτες από 6 ώρες), 2-3 φορές το μήνα. Κόστος 2.000 έως 3.000 ευρώ ανά έτος. Το κόστος ενός πιστοποιημένου τεχνικού για την επίβλεψη δεν θα υπερβεί τις 5.000 ως 6.000 ευρώ. Μένει το κόστος της εργασίας (και τα υλικά) για επισκευή πιθανών βλαβών κλπ που θα είναι κι αυτό μερικές χιλιάδες ευρώ το χρόνο. 

Αλλά για όλη τη συντήρηση μπορεί να υπογραφεί συμβόλαιο συντήρησης με την εταιρεία που θα εγκαταστήσει το πάρκο, οπότε λιγότεροι μπελάδες με το ίδιο κόστος (ίσως και λιγότερο).

Η φορολογία μετά την αφαίρεση δαπανών που δικαιολογούνται και εκπίπτουν θα είναι περίπου 25.000 για το παράδειγμα που μιλάμε.

Έτσι καταλήγουμε από τα 90.000 ευρώ στα 40.000 με 50.000 ευρώ καθαρά. Φυσικά τα 90.000 ευρώ θα επιτευχθούν σε μια ιδανική περίπτωση όπου η εγκατάσταση είναι σε καλή περιοχή (νότια Ελλάδα, χωρίς σκίαση, με φωτοβολταϊκά και inverters ποιότητας, καλή συντήρηση κλπ).

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον anon ότι τα καθαρά κέρδη θα είναι της τάξεως των 10.000 έως 25.000 για μια εγκατάσταση στη βόρεια Ελλάδα, με υλικά μέτριας ποιότητας και με μέτρια προς καλή διαχείρηση της επιχείρησης. Ένας ερασιτέχνης μάλιστα που θα έστηνε μια δουλεία του ποδαριού μόνο και μόνο γιατί έτυχε να του περισσεύουν μερικά χρήματα και στρέμματα, ενδέχεται να μπεί και μέσα!

Εδώ συμφωνώ και με τον viron ότι το μεγάλο παιχνίδι αφορά τους μεγάλους παίκτες που έχουν και τα μέσα και την τεχνογνωσία σε μεγάλα έργα.

----------


## yianniscan

Επειδή ακούστηκαν πολλές απόψεις για το θέμα, παραθέτω αυτούσιο πρόσφατο άρθρο από το ΒΗΜΑ της Κυριακής, για ενδεχόμενη έλλειψη ρεύματος στην Ελλάδα το 2008.




> Μόνον η κορυφή του παγόβουνου είναι για τα Βαλκάνια η μεγάλη ενεργειακή κρίση που ξέσπασε στην Αλβανία. Στη γειτονική χώρα δεν επαρκεί το ρεύμα και η Ελλάδα καλείται να τη βοηθήσει, ενώ έλλειμμα ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας ενδεχομένως θα παρουσιάσει και η χώρα μας, όχι τόσο εφέτος το καλοκαίρι όσο το 2008.
> 
> Η σταδιακή διασύνδεση των δικτύων ηλεκτρισμού και φυσικού αερίου των κρατών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης με βαλκανικά κράτη και κράτη της Ανατολικής Ευρώπης είναι η λύση που έχει επιλεγεί για το πρόβλημα από την ΕΕ στις Βρυξέλλες. Αυτό ήταν και το βασικό θέμα στο πρόσφατο Συμβούλιο Υπουργών Ενέργειας της Ενεργειακής Κοινότητας ΝΑ Ευρώπης, το οποίο πραγματοποιήθηκε στα Σκόπια. Στην επόμενη τετραετία 2007-2010, θα διατεθούν περίπου 6 δισ. ευρώ από δημόσιους και ιδιωτικούς ενεργειακούς οργανισμούς και από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση για τις ενεργειακές διασυνδέσεις της Δυτικής Ευρώπης με τα Βαλκάνια.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με μελέτη που εκπονήθηκε για λογαριασμό της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής και της Παγκόσμιας Τράπεζας, στην περιοχή θα επενδυθούν συνολικά 20 δισ. ευρώ τα επόμενα 15 χρόνια, ώστε η αγορά ενέργειας της Νοτιοανατολικής Ευρώπης να φθάσει τα αντίστοιχα επίπεδα της εσωτερικής αγοράς της ΕΕ. Τα 12,5 δισ. ευρώ για την αποκατάσταση των υφιστάμενων σταθμών παραγωγής ηλεκτρισμού και άλλα 8,5 δισ. ευρώ για την κατασκευή των δικτύων μεταφοράς και διανομής. Η Ελλάδα θα οδηγηθεί σε συνεργασία με τη FYROM και την Τουρκία για τη διασύνδεση των συστημάτων ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, αλλά και στη δημιουργία δεύτερης γραμμής μεταφοράς με Βουλγαρία και Ιταλία.
> 
> *• Τι γίνεται σήμερα*
> 
> Σήμερα όμως τι γίνεται; Η περιοχή της Βαλκανικής Χερσονήσου εμφανίζει από το περασμένο φθινόπωρο πρόβλημα ενεργειακής επάρκειας λόγω δύο παραγόντων, ενός αναμενόμενου και ενός αστάθμητου: το αναμενόμενο πρόβλημα ήταν το κλείσιμο του πυρηνικού σταθμού του Κοζλοντούι στη γειτονική Βουλγαρία, το οποίο στέρησε από την ευρύτερη περιοχή ενεργειακή δυναμικότητα περίπου 850 MW και ήταν ένα από τα ανταλλάγματα που προσέφερε η Βουλγαρία για να εισέλθει στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση.
> ...

----------


## edge_xania

Ειχαμε καποια εξελιξη στο θεμα..?
Παντως παρακολουθοντας καποια εκπομπη τοπικου καναλιου της Πατρας για το θεμα, ο ειδικος που εξηγουσε τις προοπτικες ανεφερε αυτο που εχουμε επισημανει και εμεις, οτι δηλαδη αυτη τη στιγμη θεωρειται νουμερο 1 επενδυση στην Ελλαδα...
Γενικα σε ολα απαντουσε με πολυ ασιοδοξες προβλεψεις..
Ανεφερε επισης σαν χρονο αποσβεσης τα 4 με 5 ετη και σχεδον αμελητεο το κοστος συντηρησης...

----------


## anon

> Το καθάρισμα που λέμε το αναλαμβάνει σε μεγάλο βαθμό η βροχή.


Μπορεί, αλλά δες πχ που έχει να βρέξει μήνες. Εαν βρέχει τακτικά, όπως πχ συμβαίνει συνήθως στην Β.Ευρώπη, τότε θα έχουμε και μικρότερη απόδοση. Επίσης έχω διαβάσει ότι σε ένα πάνελ, αρκεί ένα σημείο ναναι αρκετά βρώμικό, και πέφτει κατακόρυφα η απόδοση όλου του πάνελ. Και φυσικά, θα πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι μιλάμε για πάνελς συνολικής επιφάνεις 2 με 3 στρέμματα τουλάχιστον μπορεί και περισσότερο (ανάλογα με την απόδοση που έχουν προκειμένου να βγάζουμε 149KW). Μιλάμε δηλαδή για περίπου 3000 τετραγωνικά μέτρα!!! 





> Αλλά για όλη τη συντήρηση μπορεί να υπογραφεί συμβόλαιο συντήρησης με την εταιρεία που θα εγκαταστήσει το πάρκο, οπότε λιγότεροι μπελάδες με το ίδιο κόστος (ίσως και λιγότερο).


Και εδώ επιφυλλάσομαι. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι εταιρίες αυτές βασικά έχουν έδρα Αθήνα & Θεσσαλονίκη. Τι κόστος θα έχει η υποστήριξη στην λοιπή Ελλάδα, γιατί βασικά εκεί θα γίνουν εγκαταστάσεις, και γενικά σε περιοχές όπου είναι φθηνή η γή και γενικά όχι και τόσο καρπερή. Διαφορετικά θα συμφέρει περισσότερο για οικιστική ανάπτυξη, ή καλλιέργειες, ακόμη και με ενοίκιο. Δηλαδή εαν έχεις 3-4 στρέμματα με καλό χώμα και νερό, μπορείς να τα νοικιάσεις. Θα βγάλεις λιγότερα, αλλά σίγουρα, χωρίς να μπλέξεις με τράπεζες κλπ κλπ... Και όποτε θες τα πουλάς, τα κτίζεις (εαν μπουν σε σχέδιο πόλεως) και γενικά τα κάνεις ότι θέλεις. Σε μια τέτοια επένδυση, πρέπει να την διατηρήσεις τουλάχιστον μια 20ετία, για να έχεις μια ικανοποιητική απόσβεση της επένδυσης, που είναι σημαντικο χρονικό διάστημα.




> Θα συμφωνήσω με τον anon ότι τα καθαρά κέρδη θα είναι της τάξεως των 10.000 έως 25.000 για μια εγκατάσταση στη βόρεια Ελλάδα, με υλικά μέτριας ποιότητας και με μέτρια προς καλή διαχείρηση της επιχείρησης. Ένας ερασιτέχνης μάλιστα που θα έστηνε μια δουλεία του ποδαριού μόνο και μόνο γιατί έτυχε να του περισσεύουν μερικά χρήματα και στρέμματα, ενδέχεται να μπεί και μέσα!


Εχω διαβάσει μόνο γενικολογίες. Πόσο είναι το ακριβές κόστος ενός πάνελ με τα χαρακτηριστικά του, όπως πραγματική ισχύς με την μέση φωτεινότητα/ηλιοφάνεια που υπάρχει στην ελλάδα, διάρκεια ζωής και καμπύλη απόδοσης, εγγύηση κλπ. Ετσι θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε πραγματικούς υπολογισμούς για το κόστος μιας τέτοιας επένδυσης, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά τα πάνελς.  Σε ξένα sites, αναφέρεται πάντως ότι απόσβεση ειναι στα 17-25 χρόνια περίπου!!! Και έχουν μεγαλύτερη τιμή κιλοβατώρας απο ότι στην Ελλάδα, αυτό γιαυτούς που θα πούν ότι θα δίνουν στους επενδυτές μισό ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα. 

Επίσης τι παίρνουν οι σύμβουλοι;; Συνήθως απο ότι ξέρω παίρνουν το 5%-10% της επένδυσης, δηλαδή εαν μια επένδυση είναι της τάξεως του ενός εκατομυρίου ευρώ με επιδότηση το 50%, οι σύμβουλοι θα πάρουν 50 με 100 χιλ ευρώ. Στο χέρι, ντάνκα - ντάνκα. Οι πιο κερδισμένοι απο την όλη υπόθεση και με σίγουρα φράγκα, είναι οι σύμβουλοι που θα αναλαμβάνουν τα διαδικαστικά ώστε να πέφτει η επιδότηση....

Υπάρχουν πολλά κόστη, τα λεγόμενα άδηλα κόστη, ή κρυφά κόστη, πέραν του μεγάλου κόστους του εξοπλισμού σε μια τέτοια επένδυση... Μόνο εαν κάνει κάποιος κάτι τέτοιο, και βγάλει την εμπειρία του στο φόρουμ θα έχουν μια πιο πλήρη εικόνα. Αλλά εαν τα κέρδη κινούνται σε μικρά επίπεδα, είναι πολύ εύκολο πλέον απο το να έχεις κάποιο μικρό κέρδος, να βρεθείς να είσαι με ζημία. Επίσης ποιό ειναι το κόστος ασφάλισης; Και τι καλύπτει; Σίγουρα όσο μεγαλύτερες καλύψεις, τόσο μεγαλύτερο και το κόστος. Σίγουρα θα βάλουμε κλοπή, καταστροφή απο φυσικές καταστροφές όπως καταιγίδες κλπ, δολιοφθορά. Εαν βάλουμε και αστοχίες υλικού, σίγουρα θα ανέβει το κόστος. Τι ποσοστό αστοχίας μιλάμε, δηλαδή τι ποσοστό panels, για οποιοδήποτε λόγο, πάυουν να αποδίδουν ανα χρόνο λειτουργίας; 

Οπως καταλαβαίνετε, είναι τόσα πολλά που πρέπει να σκεφτεί κανείς και να έχει στοιχεία για να τα υπολογίσει...

----------


## anon

> Ειχαμε καποια εξελιξη στο θεμα..?
> Παντως παρακολουθοντας καποια εκπομπη τοπικου καναλιου της Πατρας για το θεμα, ο ειδικος που εξηγουσε τις προοπτικες ανεφερε αυτο που εχουμε επισημανει και εμεις, οτι δηλαδη αυτη τη στιγμη θεωρειται νουμερο 1 επενδυση στην Ελλαδα...
> Γενικα σε ολα απαντουσε με πολυ ασιοδοξες προβλεψεις..
> Ανεφερε επισης σαν χρονο αποσβεσης τα 4 με 5 ετη και σχεδον αμελητεο το κοστος συντηρησης...



Μου φαίνεται ο ειδικός, είχε συμφέρον να τα εμφανίσει όλα τόσο ρόδινα. Απόσβεση σε 5-6 χρόνια???? Αν ήταν έτσι, τότε όλη, μα όλη η Ελλάδα, θα γινόταν ένα απέραντο πάρκο απο φωτοβολταικά!!!! Ειναι τουλάχιστον αστείο, τα 5-6 χρόνια απόσβεσης... Βρείτε τα νούμερα και κάντε τους υπολογισμούς σας. Εαν τα πράγματα δεν είναι έτσι όπως σας παρουσιάζονται, δεν θα μπορείς να πιάσεις τον ειδικό απο την Πάτρα και να τον πάς δικαστήριο γιατι σε ξεγέλασε / παρέσυρε σε μια επένδυση που τελικά μπορεί να είναι είτε ζημιογόνος ή απλά καθόλου συμφέρουσα... (δηλαδή πολύ κακή επένδυση). Μιλάμε για εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ, δεν μιλάμε για ψίχουλα.

----------


## edge_xania

Πρεπει να ηταν καθηγητης πανεπιστημιου παντως...

----------


## anon

Αυτοί και εαν είναι διαπλεκόμενοι!!! Τα νούμερα με σωστούς υπολογισμούς και για όλα τα κόστη (κυρίως τα κρυφά) ειναι η αλήθεια.

----------


## telePSmobile

Προχτές μίλαγα με έναν υπεύθυνο του αιολικού πάρκου στην Πάτρα και μου είπε πως οι ανανεώσιμες πηγές ειναι απο τις καλύτερες επενδύσεις που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος.

Επειδή στο εργοστάσιο μου έχω στέγη περίπου 2500 τετραγωνικά νομίζω πως είναι ιδανική για μία επένδυση φωτοβολταϊκων.
Εαν μπορεί κάποιος ας μου πεί:

-Επαρκούν τα 2500 τετραγωνικά;
-Τι κόστος εγκατάστασης θα έχω;
-Που μπορω να απευθυνθώ για να συζητήσω το θέμα;

----------


## edge_xania

πολυ απαισιοδοξος εισαι ρε annon...

telepsmobile: ψαξε ολο το νημα, εχει αρκετες απαντησεις...Τωρα για συγκεκριμενες απαντησεις γιατι δεν ρωτας καποιον που ασχολειται με το θεμα επαγγελματικα στην Πατρα..? Θα μπορουσες να ενημερωθεις και να μας δωσεις και χρησιμες πληροφοριες και σε εμας...

----------


## jjohn

Αριθμοί έχουν δοθεί σε προηγούμενες σελίδες και ισχύουν, δεν είναι υποθέσεις.

Ενα φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα στην Ελλάδα θα αποδώσει (σε πραγματικές συνθήκες) κατά Μ.Ο. από 1150 έως 1450 KWh (ανάλογα με την περιοχή και την ποιότητα) ανά εγκατεστημένο KW ανά έτος (συνολικά, χειμώνα καλοκαίρι).

Αττική, Κυκλάδες Ρόδος και Κρήτη είναι οι καλύτερες περιοχές. Μια καλή εγκατάσταση πχ. στην Κρήτη μπορεί ακόμη και να ξεπεράσει αυτούς τους Μέσους Όρους.

Το κόστος εγκατάστασης για μεγάλες εγκαταστάσεις κυμαίνεται στα 5,5 ευρώ ανά Kw ...με το κλειδί στο χέρι.

Ανά εγκατεστημένο KW αντιστοιχούν περίπου 10-12 τ.μ. γης. Γι' αυτό τα 149 KW χρειάζονται 2 με 2,5 στρέμματα (ανάλογα με την εγκατάσταση, την κλίση των πάνελ, τους διαδρόμους, τα βοηθητικά κτίσματα κλπ, μπορεί να φθάσει ακόμη και τα 3 στρέμματα).

Τα φωτοβολταϊκά παρουσιάζουν μείωση της απόδοσής τους στη διάρκεια των ετών. Η BP Solar αλλά και οι άλλες μεγάλες εταιρείες κατασκευής φωτοβολταϊκών όπως η Shell (καλά αυτοί με πετρέλαια δεν ασχολούνταν;  :Wink: ), δίνει εγγύηση ότι μετά από 25 χρόνια τα πάνελ της θα παράγουν τουλάχιστον το 80% της αρχικής τους απόδοσης, και είναι κατασκευασμένα για διάρκεια ζωής άνω των 30 ετών. Άλλοι μικρότεροι κατασκευαστές δίνουν 20 χρόνια για απόδοση 80%.

Tip: Στα καλά πάνελ η αρχική απόδοση είναι εκ κατασκευής 5%-10% μεγαλύτερη της ονομαστικής. Αν μετρήσουμε δηλαδή ένα επώνυμο πάνελ των 100 Watt ένα ηλιόλουστο μεσημέρι, θα μας δείξει 110 Watt.

Αντέχουν χωρίς πρόβλημα ακραίες καιρικές συνθήκες, όπως άνεμοι άνω 200 Km/h και ακραία χαλαζόπτωση ή διαστημικά πετρώματα διαμέτρου 2,5 εκατοστών σε ΚΑΘΕΤΗ πρόσκρουση.

Από εκεί κι έπειτα εξαρτάται με τι ασφάλιση θέλουμε να καλύψουμε την εγκατάσταση (τι ύψος, τι καλύψεις, όπως στα σπίτια). Η αστοχία υλικού δεν είναι μεγάλη στα φωτοβολταϊκά όπως στις ηλεκτρικές συσκευές και καλύπτεται από την εγγύηση τα πρώτα 5 χρόνια (επεκτάσιμα) στις μεγάλες εταιρείες.

Η συνολική εγκατάσταση θα έχει και απώλειες λόγω Inverters, καλωδίων κλπ 5%-10% (ανάλογα με την ποιότητα των υλικών). Με τις απώλειες λόγω σκόνης και μεταβολών θερμοκρασίας (συντελεστές καθαρότητας και θερμοκρασιακής διόρθωσης αντίστοιχα) φθάνουμε συνολικά στο 20%-25%, ανάλογα πάλι με την περιοχή και τη συχνότητα του καθαρισμού.

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Η απόδοση που αναφέρθηκε στην αρχή είναι η πραγματική ΜΕΤΑ τις απώλειες που ανέφερα.

Όσον αφορά τους φόρους: Α.Ε. και Ε.Π.Ε. 25% επί των καθαρών κερδών ΑΦΟΥ αφαιρεθούν διάφορες απαλλαγές. Ένας καλός λογιστής κάνει θαύματα.

Επιχειρήσεις με βιβλία Β' κατηγορίας, βλέπε κλίμακα φορολογίας μη φυσικών προσώπων: 11.000 των κερδών αφορολόγητο, σύν 1.000 για κάθε τέκνο. Μετά, φόρος 25% στα καθαρά κέρδη (αφού όμως αφαιρεθούν κι εδώ οι διάφορες απαλλαγές από το φόρο) του 2008 και ύστερα.

Επίσης, το 50% του ποσού που θα πάρει η εταιρεία συμβούλων επιχορηγείται και αυτό από τον αναπτυξιακό νόμο, που επιχορηγεί όλη την εγκατάσταση από 45%-55%.

Η ΔΕΗ είναι υποχρεωμένη βάσει συμβολαίου να αγοράζει 0,45-0,50 ευρώ την KWh και αυτό το ποσό υποχρεωτικά θα αυξάνεται κάθε χρόνο κατά το 80% του πληθωρισμού ή τις αναπροσαρμογές των τιμολογίων της ΔΕΗ και για 20 χρόνια (12+8) τουλάχιστον (νόμος 3468/06). Και να αλλάξει ο νόμος, δεν αλλάζουν οι όροι ενός συμβολαίου.

Τέλος, όταν υπολογίζουμε τα κέρδη για τα επόμενα 20-30 χρόνια, πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη και την αύξηση της τιμής της KWh και τη μείωση της απόδοσης των φωτοβολταϊκών, αλλά και να υπολογίσουμε ότι τα ετήσια έσοδα (ή μέρος αυτών) θα ΕΠΑΝ-ΕΠΕΝΔΥΟΝΤΑΙ εντόκως (πχ σε έντοκες καταθέσεις ή γραμμάτια ή στην ίδια την επέκταση της επιχείρησης). Έτσι η συνολική μελλοντική αξία των χρηματικών ροών είναι δραματικά μεγαλύτερη λόγω επανεπένδυσης.

Αναγάγοντάς τα σε Παρούσα Αξία και συγκρίνοντας με το Συνολικό Κόστος αποφασίζουμε: Πράγματι είναι η υπ' αριθμόν ένα επένδυση αυτή τη στιγμή, αλλά όπως έγραψα σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα, όχι για όλους και όχι για αρπαχτή.

Μόλις βρω λίγο χρόνο θα στείλω ένα πρακτικό παράδειγμα (τον προκαταρτικό σχεδιασμό ενός διασυνδεδεμένου φωτοβολταϊκού συστήματος παραγωγής ενέργειας).

Α, και κάτι ακόμα. Η τιμή αγοράς της KWh στις άλλες χώρες δεν είναι και πολύ μεγαλύτερη όπως αναφέρθηκε κάπου παραπάνω. Στη Γερμανία που είναι πρωτοπόρος στην Ευρώπη είναι μόλις 6 λεπτά παραπάνω αν θυμάμαι καλά. Σε άλλες χώρες είναι και λιγότερα απ' ό,τι εδώ.

----------


## edge_xania

Συμφωνα με το παραπανω post που ειναι τα ποιο εμπεριστατωμενα που εχω δει σε αυτο το νημα, δεν ειναι και τοσο ασχημα τα πραγματα...Παντως στην Κρητη με τον καιρο που εχει και την καλοκαιρια που φαινεται οτι θα εχουμε τα επομενα χρονια η επενδυση ειναι αρκετα καλη...Και μην ξεχναμε οτι στην Κρητη πολυς κοσμος εχει ηδη κτηματα και δεν επιβαρυνεται με εξτρα εξοδα...(Σορρυ που μιλαω συνεχεια για Κρητη αλλα απο εκει ειμαι και αυτο το παραδειγμα παιρνω)
Απο τις ζωοκλοπες θα παμε στις φωτο-κλοπες...

Και μην ξεχναμε και το οτι μετα τα 10 ή 20 χρονια θα υπαρχουν στο οικοπεδο μας φωτοβολταικα στοιχεια τεραστιας αξιας, που στην τελικη τα μεταπουλαμε και αμα θελουμε...

----------


## jjohn

> Απο τις ζωοκλοπες θα παμε στις φωτο-κλοπες......


  :ROFL:  




> Και μην ξεχναμε και το οτι μετα τα 10 ή 20 χρονια θα υπαρχουν στο οικοπεδο μας φωτοβολταικα στοιχεια τεραστιας αξιας, που στην τελικη τα μεταπουλαμε και αμα θελουμε.


Δεν θα έχουν βέβαια και μεγάλη αξία μετά από 20 χρόνια, αλλά αν έχουν μια αξία 0,5 ευρώ (σημερινά) ανά KW, να άλλα 75.000 ευρώ.  :Thinking: 

Σήμερα πάντως μεταχειρισμένα 10ετίας πωλούνται προς περίπου 2,5 ευρώ ανά KWp.

Επίσης, η αξία της γής είναι ούτως ή άλλως μικρή σε σχέση με το συνολικό κόστος της επένδυσης. Για 3 στρέμματα άγονης έκτασης εκτός σχεδίου μακριά από θάλασσα, από 2,5% έως 5% του συνολικού κόστους.

----------


## Deimos

> Το κόστος εγκατάστασης για μεγάλες εγκαταστάσεις κυμαίνεται στα 5,5 ευρώ ανά Kw ...με το κλειδί στο χέρι.


Το κοστος εγκατάστασης είναι 5-6 ευρώ ανά Watt.  Oxi kw (1000 Watt).

Κατα την γνώμη μου είναι όντος η Νο1 επένδηση σήμερα στην ελλάδα με απόδοση 15-16%  min ετησίως αλλά για επιχειρήσεις και όχι για απλούς ιδιώτες καταναλωτές (λόγο της επιδότησης).

Οντος anon πολύ απαισιόδοξος εισαι και  αυτό με κάνει και σκέφτομαι..  :Thumb down: 

Επίσης υπολογίστε 4000 ευρώ για κόστος διασύνδεσης με την ΔΕΗ για συστήματα  μονοφασικού ρεύματος. Για τριφασικό πάμε στα 15000+ (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβός γιατί δεν με ενδιέφερε το τριφασικό και δεν συγκράτισα τιμή) . Το μονοφασικό και τριφασικό  εξαρτάτε από τα kw της εγκατάστασης. Μέχρι 100 kw νομίζω η ΔΕΗ σε συνδέει στο μονοφασικό.

----------


## anon

Ειμαι απαισιόδοξος λόγω των αριθμών.... Και ότι είμαι πολύ σκεπτικός όταν μου προσφέρουν έτσι απλόχερα, κέρδη εκ των ουκ άνευ.... Οπως είπε κάποιος προηγουμένως, που έχει επιχείρηση με 2,5 στρέμματα σκεπή, εαν τα πράγματα είναι όπως περιγράφονται τόσο θετικά, θα έπρεπε αυτή την στιγμή σε όλη την Αττική και Βοιωτία (Αγ. Στέφανο, Οινόφυτα κλπ), που υπάρχουν απέραντες εκτάσεις σε σκεπές να έχουν γίνει με φωτοβολταικά. Οι επιχειρηματίες δεν είναι βλάκες. Εαν η επένδυση είναι προσοδοφόρα, οι επιχειρηματίες (που έχουν εγκαταστάσεις με μεγάλη επιφάνεια σε σκεπές), και την θέληση έχουν (για κέρδος), και την δυνατότητα (έχουν τράπεζες συνεργάτες, νομικούς συμβούλους, επιχειρηματικούς συμβούλους κλπ) οπότε η όλη διαδικασία θα είναι εξαιρετικά πιο εύκολη για αυτούς απο ότι σε έναν ιδιώτη. Ομως δεν είδα μέχρις στιγμής τίποτα, καμμια επιχείρηση να καλύπτει την επιφάνεια της σκεπής της με φωτοβολταικά. Και αυτό με κάνει σκεπτικό.... 

Επίσης δεν είπα ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι μια επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα που μπορεί να αφήσει κάποιο όφελος. Απλώς είναι πολύ χαμηλής απόδοσης σύμφωνα με τους υπολογισμούς μου, και σίγουρα καλύτερα για κάποιον που έχει ήδη σημαντικό κεφάλαιο για να μην χρεωθεί με δάνειο (δέστε τους σχετικούς υπολογισμούς με δάνειο). Για φθηνότερη γή, θα πρέπει να πάει σε περιοχές όπου είναι φθηνή η αγορά (εαν δεν έχει ήδη). Αυτό σημαίνει σχετικά απόμακρη περιοχή, για ότι και εαν σημαίνει αυτό (κόστος μεγαλύτερη στην υποστήριξη - παρακολούθηση κλπ). Εαν όμως έχεις ήδη σημαντικό κεφάλαιο, της τάξεως των 100-300 χιλ. ευρώ, θα το επενδύσεις σε φωτοβολταικά;;;; Οποιος έχει σχεδόν μισό εκατομύριο ευρώ να επενδύσει, σίγουρα μπορεί να βρεί επενδύσεις με μεγαλύτερη απόδοση..

Επίσης δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως βγάζουν την απόσβεση στα 4-5 έτη!! Με κόστος 5 ευρώ το W, ένα πάνελ των 100 W κοστίζει 500 ευρώ. Μόνο το πάνελ. Αλλα τόσα κοστίζει η γή, κυκλώματα , ινβέρτερς, κλπ κλπ κλπ. Σύνολο 1000 ευρώ για 100 W ισχύ. που σημαίνει σε κιλοβατώρες τον χρόνο, περίπου 320 κιλοβατώρες (χάριν ευκολίας). Σε λεφτά αυτό σημαίνει 160 ευρώ (μισό ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα). Και χωρίς να λάβουμε υπόψη κόστη συνεχή (σε ετήσια βάση), όπως φόροι, ασφάλιση (του επιχειρηματία), ασφάλεια (για τον εξοπλισμό), πάγιο διασύνδεση με ΔΕΗ, ηλεκτρολόγος, ηλ. μηχανικός, προσωπικό καθαρισμού του πάνελ (εκτός και  εαν τα καθαρίζετε εσείς  :Laughing:  ) και πάει λέγοντας. Μόνο αν πάρουμε υπόψη το κόστος του πάνελ, αποκλειστικά και μόνο, δηλαδή 500 ευρώ, έχουμε απόσβεση σε 4-5 έτη. Ομως τα κόστη δεν είναι αυτά, και σε μια επένδυση υπολογίζεις και το κόστος της γής (πχ ακόμη και εαν είναι δική σου, πόσο θα την νοίκιαζες) και τα πάντα. Πως βγαίνει φίλοι μου απόσβεση σε 4-5 έτη; Οπου και να διάβασα στο Ιντερνετ, αναφαίρεται απόσβεση σε 15-25 έτη!!!!

ΕDIT: Το κόστος διασύνδεσης είναι σε ετήσια βάση ή άπαξ; Υπάρχει μηνιαίο πάγιο; Αυτό είναι ένα κόστος που δεν το είχα υπόψη. Σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν κιάλλα....Θα συμφωνήσω ότι το κόστος της γής μπορεί ναναι το 2% έως 3% της επένδυσης (εαν θεωρήσουμε επένδυση ενός εκατ. ευρώ), ήτοι 20-30 χιλ ευρώ. Εστω ότι είναι έτσι. Ομως στην περίπτωση αυτή, μήπως θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα διασύνδεσης με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ? Μήπως η διασύνδεση θα χρεωθεί στον επιχειρηματία, προς το κοντινότερο πυλώνα; Γιατί εαν είναι δυσπρόσιτη η περιοχη, θα είναι πιο φθηνό το κόστος γής, αλλά θα έχει άλλα κοστη. Δυσκολία στην πρόσβαση/υποστήριξη τον χειμώνα, ποιός θα τα καθαρίζει εκεί ποιός και πώς θα μπορει να πηγαίνει εκεί, και όλα τα συναφή. Εαν πάλι είναι σε σημείο κοντά σε οικισμό κλπ, το κόστος κτήσης της γής θα είναι μεγαλύτερο. Επειτα, εγώ τουλάχιστον, εαν ήμουν ΔΕΗ, δεν θα δεχόμουν εγκαταστάσεις σε απίθανα σημεία, μιας και δεν θα είχε ίσως νόημα (απο επιχειρηματικής απόψεως). Υπάρχουν κριτήρια αποδοχής ή μη μιας εγκατάστασης φωτοβολταικών με βάση την τοποθεσία;

----------


## anon

> Προχτές μίλαγα με έναν υπεύθυνο του αιολικού πάρκου στην Πάτρα και μου είπε πως οι ανανεώσιμες πηγές ειναι απο τις καλύτερες επενδύσεις που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος.
> 
> Επειδή στο εργοστάσιο μου έχω στέγη περίπου 2500 τετραγωνικά νομίζω πως είναι ιδανική για μία επένδυση φωτοβολταϊκων.
> Εαν μπορεί κάποιος ας μου πεί:
> 
> -Επαρκούν τα 2500 τετραγωνικά;
> -Τι κόστος εγκατάστασης θα έχω;
> -Που μπορω να απευθυνθώ για να συζητήσω το θέμα;


Εαν έχεις εργοστάσιο με 2500  τετρ μέτρα σκεπή όπως λές, έχει και την οικονομική δυνατότητα να ζητησεις απο μια εταιρία συμβούλων μια πλήρη οικονομοτεχνική μελέτη για το όλο επιχείρημα. Και σίγουρα αυτό θα κάνεις, δεν θα στηριχτείς στις απόψεις κάποιων ανώνυμων μέσα στο φόρουμ για να επενδύσεις μισό εκ. ευρώ! Και φυσικά δεν θα ζητήσεις οικονομοτεχνική μελέτη απο μια εταιρία κατασκευής / εγκατάστασης φωτοβολταικών, αλλά απο ανεξάρτητη (όσο ειναι δυνατόν...) εταιρία συμβούλων, για να έχεις μια όσο αμερόληπτη και αδέκαστη μελέτη. Και με ρήτρες για μη-προβλεπόμενες δαπάνες και άδηλα κόστη, για να κάνουν σίγουρα σωστά την δουλειά τους. Και με βάση αυτό το επιχειρηματικό σχέδιο, είτε θα προχωρήσεις είτε όχι. Εαν το κάνεις, θα μπορούσες (αν θέλεις), να μας δώσεις και μια σύντομη περίληψη της οικονομοτεχνικής μελέτης εαν συμφέρει τελικα ή όχι....

----------


## jjohn

Εφτιαξα ένα φύλλο υπολογισμού στο excel για να μπορούμε να κάνουμε τους υπολογισμούς μας, από τελείως συντηρητικούς έως όσο αισιόδοξους θέλουμε.

Δίνουμε την τιμή της μεγαβατώρας (πχ. 450 ευρώ).Την απόδοση του κάθε εγκατεστημένου KWp σε KWh ανά έτος (στην Ελλάδα είπαμε παραπάνω θα είναι 1150-1450 ΚWh ανά έτος).Το ποσοστό των λειτουργικών εξόδων ανά μήνα που έχουμε αναφέρει στα προηγούμενα post στα συνολικά έσοδα. Μην ξεχνάμε να προσθέτουμε και την επιχειρηματική αμοιβή στα λειτουργικά, δηλ. το ...μισθό μας. Αν πχ. τα έξοδα είναι 40.000 και τα έσοδα 100.000 τότε το ποσοστό είναι 0,40.Δίνουμε το ποσοστό της ετήσιας μείωσης της απόδοσης των φωτοβολταϊκών, πχ. 0,01 για 1% ετησίως.Δίνουμε το μέσο επιτόκιο με το οποίο θα ...αυγατίζουν τα καθαρά ετήσια κέρδη που θα επανεπενδύουμε ή/και καταθέτουμε κάθε χρόνο.Δίνουμε το ποσοστό της επιδότησης από τον αναπτυξιακό νόμο, πχ. 0,50 για 50%.Ακόμη, δίνουμε τα εγκατεστημένα ΚWp και το συνολικό τελικό κόστος αρχικής εγκατάστασης ανά Watt. Είπαμε ότι είναι γύρω στα 5,5 ευρώ ανά Watt. Είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερο για μικρότερες εγκαταστάσεις.Τέλος, δίνουμε μια εκτίμηση για τον μέσο ετήσιο πληθωρισμό στη διάρκεια της επένδυσης (δύσκολο για τόσο μεγάλη διάρκεια, αλλά ότι τιμή και να δώσουμε, αυτή αποπληθωρίζει και το ποσό στη στήλη της Παρούσας Αξίας, οπότε μιλάμε για σημερινά ποσά). Η αναπροσαρμογή της τιμής της KWh της ΔΕΗ αναπροσαρμόζεται ετησίως στο 80% του πληθωρισμού που θα δώσουμε και ΔΕΝ περιλαμβάνει πιθανές αυξήσεις από τη ΔΕΗ που θα είναι πάνω από τον πληθωρισμό.

Το έφτιαξα πολύ γρήγορα, αν έχει λάθη ή ελλείψεις ζητώ προκαταβολικά την κατανόησή σας. Κάθε παρατήρηση είναι ευπρόσδεκτη για να το βελτιώσω.

Μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε εδώ: Απόδοση μιας επένδυσης στα φωτοβολταϊκά και την ηλιακή ενέργεια

----------


## KotZer

anon εύλογες οι απορίες σου, όμως η αλήθεια είναι ότι στα χαρτιά η επένδυση είναι συμφέρουσα. Και λέμε στα χαρτία γιατί ο ΔΕΣΜΗΕ δεν έχει υπογραψει ακόμα σύμβαση με ΚΑΝΕΝΑ. Επίσης όλοι περιμένουν να ξεκινήσει να δέχεται αιτήσεις ο αναπτυξιακός ή κάποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα (πχ ΕΠΑΝ). Για αυτό δεν έχεις δει ακόμα να ξεπετάγονται παντού φ/β συστήματα.Άρα κάτι πιο σίγουρο ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν έχει να σου πει και οι αναλύσεις που έκαναν παραπάνω κάποιοι είναι σωστές.  Τα φ/β θα γίνουν τόσο περιζήτητα όσο το χρηματιστίριο το '99.

Το δυσκολότερο κομμάτι της επένδυσης είναι να βρεθεί η γη. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοι περιορισμοι στις χρήσεις Γης (να μην είναι παραθαλάσσιο, να μην είναι εύφορο, να μν είναι τουριστικό κλπ κλπ). Όλα είναι ρευστά και μέχρι να ξεκαθαριστεί το αδειοδοτικό καθεστώς δε μπορούμε να πούμε τπτ σίγουρα.

Ίσως φαίνεται περίεργο ότι είναι τόσο εύκολη επένδυση και με 0 ρίσκο αλλά τα πρόστιμα που έχει να δώσει το κράτος αν δεν πιάσουμε τον στόχο του Κυότο θα είναι πολύ πιο ζημιογόνα απο τις επιδοτήσεις που δίνει. Οι υπολογισμοι είναι απλοί:
Προμήθεια - Εγκατάσταση: 6€/Wp (μαζί με inverters κλπ)
Παραγωγή Ενέργειας το χρόνο : 1300 kWh/kWp/yr
Τιμή Πώλησης: 0,45 €/kWh

Άρα για σύστημα 100 kW τοποθετημένο στην Κεντρικη Ελλάδα πληρώνεις 600.000 € και παίρνεις 58.500€ το χρόνο. Άρα αποπληρωμή κόντα στα 10 χρόνια.
Αν υπολογίσεις και επιδότηση 50% + προνομιακό δάνειο (που βελτιώνει την απόδοση των χρημάτων σου) πέφτεις στα 4-5 χρόνια που λένε όλοι.

EDIT: Δεν είχα δει την πολύ καλή ανάλυση του jjohn όταν postara, αν και πάνω κάτω λέμε τα ίδια πράγματα

----------


## pelasgian

Παίδες, υπό την ιδιότητα του μηχανικού παραγωγής σας λέω ότι επενδύσεις σε εξοπλισμό που αποσβαίνονται σε Χ χρόνο, δεν μπορούν να έχουν διάρκεια ζωής εξοπλισμού Χ/2. 

Επίσης, οι αργές επενδύσεις δεν μπορούν να έχουν τόσο μεγάλα κατατεθημένα κεφάλαια και τόσο μεγάλο ρίσκο καταστροφής. Διότι, κακά τα ψέμματα, άμα βάλετε εξοπλισμό 300,000€ στη ταράτσα σας, θα πρέπει να έχετε τον αστυνόμο της περιοχής γκόμενο. 

Για 300,000€ αξίας φωτοβολταϊκά, ΕΓΩ θα γινόμουν ληστής, όχι οι υπάρχοντες  :Wink: 

Επίσης, έχετε καμιά εξασφάλιση ότι η ΔΕΗ θα υπάρχει σε 20 χρόνια; Ο ΟΤΕ είδατε τι έγινε! Η τράπεζα που σας έδωσε το δάνειο όμως, ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ!

Όταν εσείς θα φτιάξετε τα φωτοβολταϊκά πάρκα, εγώ θα φτιάξω εξειδικευμένο σύστημα security  :Razz: 

Να σας πω μία καθαρότατη μορφή ενέργειας για την Ελλάδα; Δύο Ελληνικοί αντιδραστήρες στο Κοσλοντούι!

----------


## Deimos

> Να σας πω μία καθαρότατη μορφή ενέργειας για την Ελλάδα; Δύο Ελληνικοί αντιδραστήρες στο Κοσλοντούι!


 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## anon

> Παίδες, υπό την ιδιότητα του μηχανικού παραγωγής σας λέω ότι επενδύσεις σε εξοπλισμό που αποσβαίνονται σε Χ χρόνο, δεν μπορούν να έχουν διάρκεια ζωής εξοπλισμού Χ/2. 
> 
> Επίσης, οι αργές επενδύσεις δεν μπορούν να έχουν τόσο μεγάλα κατατεθημένα κεφάλαια και τόσο μεγάλο ρίσκο καταστροφής. Διότι, κακά τα ψέμματα, άμα βάλετε εξοπλισμό 300,000€ στη ταράτσα σας, θα πρέπει να έχετε τον αστυνόμο της περιοχής γκόμενο. 
> 
> Για 300,000€ αξίας φωτοβολταϊκά, ΕΓΩ θα γινόμουν ληστής, όχι οι υπάρχοντες


1) Σύμφωνα με τους υπολογισμούς απο τα μυνήματα των μελών, η διάρκεια ζωής θα είναι Χ επι 2 και όχι Χ/2. 
2) Συμφωνώ και το είπα πολλές φορές ότι ίσως είναι επένδυση χαμηλού ρίσκου (ποιός ξέρει τι γίνεται σε 20 χρόνια) αλλά και πολύ χαμηλής απόδοσης. Εαν βασιστείται σε δάνειο για τα 500 χιλ. (και τα άλλα 500 απο την επιδότηση), θα πληρώσετε πισω στην τράπεζα όχι, 500, αλλά 750 χιλ. Μειώνετε οικτρά το καθαρό εισόδημα απο την επένδυση. Απο την άλλη εαν έχετε ήδη 500 χήνες σε ευρώ, δεν είναι λίγο σαν κακή επένδυση να τα βάλετε για να παίρνετε στην καλύτερη περίπτωση 40-50Κ τον χρόνο???
3) Τα φωτοβολταικά δεν θα κοστίζουν 300Κ. Θα κοστίζουν (μαζί με ινβερτερς) περίπου 850Κ pelasgian! Οχι γκόμενο τον αστυφύλακα, αλλα και όλη την αγροφυλακή (οταν γίνει)  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 
4) Λόγω του κόστους γής, εαν ειναι σε απεμακρυσμένο σημείο, ποιά ασφάλεια θα έχετε και με τι ανταπόκριση? Θα έρχεται security σε 15 λεπτά στα Κουτροβούνια που έχει μόνο αγροτικό χωματόδρομο που περνά μόνο Hummer και ερπυστριοφόρα???? Η' θα έχεις securita εκεί σε μόνιμη βάση; Γιατί μιλάμε για επένδυση πολλων χρημάτων....

Τεσπα, εγώ νομίζω ότι η ιστορία αυτή θα βοηθησει βασικά τις εταιρίες εισαγωγής / κατασκευής φωτοβολταικών και τους συμβούλους που θα συντάσουν τις μελέτες (πάντα αυτοί ειναι μέσα σε προγράμματα με επιδοτήσεις). Ασε που μπορεί να γίνου οι κομπίνες με μεταχειρησμένα πάνελς που θα υπερτιμολογηθούν και πουληθούν ως νέα και να μοιραστούν τα κέρδη όλοι οι διαπλεκόμενοι (εννοώ της επιδότησης).... Αυτοί θα πάρουν τα λεφτά. Αυτοί που θα επενδύσουν, επειδή το κέρδος ειναι μικρό (το ξαναλέω, δεν ειναι το πρόβλημα εαν θα έχουν κέρδος, αλλά θα είναι μικρό), μπορεί τελικά να μην αξίζει την όλη προσπάθεια. Εαν τα φωτοβολταικά πέσουν στο 1/4 τουλάχιστον της σημερινής τιμής, τότε κάτι θα αρχίσει να γίνεται....

----------


## aria

Αγαπητά μου παιδιά (κυρίως anon):  Διαβάζω τόοοσες μέρες τα φοβερά σενάρια και τους φοβερούς υπολογισμούς . . .  Αυτό που μάλλον ΔΕΝ έχετε αντιληφθεί - και με το δίκιο σας, διότι στη Ελλαδάρα ασχολούμαστε με τις ανοησίες και τα σοβαρά τ' αφήνουμε για την τελευταία στιγμή - είναι ότι η Ελλάδα είναι ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΗ να παράξει πράσινη ενέργεια και θα έπρεπε ήδη να το έχει ξεκινήσει, παρόλ' αυτά δεν είμαι σίγουρη ΚΑΝ αν έχει προχωρήσει ο περίφημος νόμος που ανοίγει το δρόμο στην εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών.  Τα πρόστιμα που θα κληθεί η χώρα να πληρώσει αν δεν καταφέρει να "πιάσει" το στόχο του Κυότο είναι υπέρογκα.

Αντί να καθόμαστε να παραθέτουμε υπολογισμούς και φόρους και συντήρηση και μηδενικά κέρδη  και και και, καλύτερο θα ήταν, εμείς η γενιά με τα ανοιχτά (υποτίθεται) μυαλά, να δούμε το θέμα από την χειροπιαστή του πλευρά:  Οφείλουμε να αρχίσουμε να παράγουμε πράσινη ενέργεια, τελεία και παύλα.

Ποιος σας είπε ότι ντε και καλά πρέπει να στοχεύσετε στα 149 kW με 1.000.000 ευρώ;;;  Εγώ π.χ. θα αφιερώσω από το οικόπεδό μου μόλις 200 τ.μ. και όχι 3 στρέμματα!  Και η απόδοσή μου θα είναι αυτή που περιγράφει ο PRed στην αρχήηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη κάπου αυτού του νήματος, που ελπίζω όλοι να κάνατε τον κόπο να διαβάσετε (το βράδυ θα μπορέσω να βρω ακριβώς τον υπολογισμό κέρδους και ευχαρίστως να σας τον παρουσιάσω).  Και στο κάτω-κάτω ας προτρέψουμε τους ανθρώπους που ήδη έχουν κάποιο χώρο, κάποια μικρή έκταση, κάποια ταράτσα, κάποια σκεπή να διαθέσουν, παρά να φουσκώνουμε τη ζημία με δάνεια, αγορά ή ενοικίαση γης και άλλα τέτοια.

Εδώ το θέμα είναι να προετοιμαστούμε όλοι και ο καθένας όπως μπορεί να συνεισφέρει, ακόμα και οι πολυκατοικίες με τις ταράτσες τους στα αστικά κέντρα (αν δεν απατώμαι, έχει ήδη γίνει ρύθμιση ώστε να επιτραπούν τα φωτοβολταϊκά).  Γιατί πάντα πρέπει να κάνουμε πως τα ξέρουμε όλα και να κινδυνολογούμε όταν δεν έχουμε έρθει σε επαφή ΚΑΝ έστω για πληροφορίες με κάποια εταιρεία που αναλαμβάνει το όλο έργο;  Μια μικρή αναζήτηση στον γούγλη αρκεί για να δείτε και παραδείγματα και επιχειρήματα και να σας λυθούν οι απορίες.
 :Wink:

----------


## anon

Η ελλάδα ως κράτος ειναι υποχρεωμένη. Το θέμα είναι εαν είναι ως επένδυση ενδιαφέρουσα για καποιον μικροεπενδυτη, ή θα μείνει στο ράφι για κρατικής μορφής επένδυση και μόνο (αλά ΔΕΚΟ). Με κόστος (αρχικούς υπολογισμούς) περίπου 6 ευρώ για κάθε W ισχύος, και με απόδοση περίπου 50W ισχύος στο τ.μ κάντε τους υπολογισμούς σας. Γιατί αυτή την στιγμή αυτό που κάνει το κράτος, είναι να μεταφέρει την ευθύνη προσαρμογής στο πρωτόκολλο του Κιότο στους ιδιώτες. Και καλά κάνει. Το θέμα είναι ότι ο ιδιώτης επιχειρηματίας που θα το κάνει, θα πρέπει να κερδίσει κάτι απο αυτό. Δεν θα κάνει κοινωνική/περιβαντολογική πολιτική ο ιδιώτης. Αυτό ειναι ευθύνη του κράτους να το κάνει.

Σε πολυκατοικίες δυστυχώς δεν μπορείς να βάλεις γιατί πρόκειται για κοινόχρηστο χώρο (εκτός εαν σου ανήκει όλη η πολυκατοικία). Εαν έχεις πχ μια μονοκατοικία, με περίπου 50τμ ωφέλιμο χώρο για πανελς (υπόψη ότι πρέπει να κοιτούν νότια, με συγκεκριμένη κλίση, σαν σκεπή που μια πλευρά κοιτά νότια για παράδειγμα για να έχει απόδοση), τότε μιλάμε για ισχύ 50 Χ 50 = 2.5KW ισχύ και κόστος μόνο σε πανελς & ινβερτερς περίπου 15χιλ ευρώ τουλάχιστον. Θα δεχτει τέτοια ισχύ η ΔΕΗ? Μην ξεχνάτε ότι πολλές τέτοιες μικρές παραγωγές ρεύματος στο δίκτυο δημιουργούν πρόβλημα διαχείρησης και διανομής στην ΔΕΗ (ή οποιαδήποτε ΔΕΗ). 

Μπορεί να κάνεις την συγκεκριμένη επένδυση, γιατί θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να γίνει ασχέτως κέρδους ή όχι για περιβαντολογικούς λόγους. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση μπορεί και να βαλεις 50τμ πανελς ήτοι 15Κ. Αν όχι για την ΔΕΗ, θα καλύψει (περίπου) τις οικογενειακές σου ανάγκες. Ομως για μεγαλύτερες επενδύσεις, οπως πχ 200 τμ που σημαίνει κόστος σε πανελς μόνο περίπου 60,000 ευρώ (τα μισά επιδοτούμενα), ακόμη και τότε, εγώ προσωπικά θα ήθελα να είμαι σίγουρος ότι ειναι μια επένδυση που αξίζει και όχι να κινούμε σχεδόν στην κόψη του ξυραφιού μεταξύ κέρδους και ζημίας. Εαν κάποιοι ταχουν μπόλικα και δεν τους νοιάζει (υπάρχουν φαίνεται και τέτοιοι), μπορούν να προχωρούν άφοβα.

Υπόψη ότι η αιολική ενέργεια ειναι επίσης αποδοτική ίσως και περισσότερο. Η ισπανία για παράδειγμα, έχει γίνει η δεύτερη χώρα στον κόσμο σε παραγωγή ενέργειας απο αιολογεννήτριες. Η δε Δανία κατέχει μια φοβερή παγκόσμια πρωτιά, να έχει σχεδόν το 40% της παραγωγής ηλ. ρεύματος απο αιολογεννήτριες!!!! Aκόμη μια φορά φαίνεται πόσο αναχρονιστικό και γραφειοκρατικό και μίζερο είναι το δικό μας κράτος. Η Ισπανία με παραγωγή μόνο 800MW το 1999-2000 έχει φτάσει σχεδόν τα 8500 MW απο αιολική ενέργεια (δεκαπλάσια). Εχει αναπτύξει εσωτερική βιομηχανία συστημάτων αιολικής ενέργειας για περαιτέρω ενίσχυση της εθνικής οικονομιας. Εμείς που είμαστε;  Μήπως δεν έχουμε αέρηδες;;; (πηγή http://www.technologyreview.com/micr...ind/index.aspx )

----------


## aria

Αυτό είναι το τελευταίο μήνυμά μου σ' αυτό το νήμα.

ΔΕΝ μου περισσεύουν ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ χρήματα, την επένδυση θα την κάνω ακριβώς γιατί έχει πολύ χρήμα, με απόσβεση σε 5 χρόνια και 11.000 ευρώ περίπου ετήσιο εισόδημα από κει και πέρα, ε, δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να συμπληρώσω κάτι άλλο!  :Wink:

----------


## Papous

Τα Φ/Β είναι σαφώς συμφέρουσα επένδυση σε μεγάλες εγκαταστάσεις. Το ROI σε εγκαταστάσεις της τάξεως 2-5 MW όπως δείχνουν τα έργα σε Ισπανία και Γερμάνια είναι εξαιρετικό. Έχω πάει σε Φ/Β πάρκα στη Γερμανία που είχαν αποσβέσει κανονικά μέσα σε 6 χρόνια με μικρότερη μέση ετήσια παραγωγή.

Δεν μπορώ να πω το ίδιο για τη κατηγορία που έχει μπουκώσει τη ΡΑΕ με αιτήσεις εξαίρεσης το τελευταίο καιρό. Μπορεί να είναι ή να μην είναι αποδοτικές και αυτό εξαρτάται από πολλά. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι η ίδια η ΡΑΕ είναι προβληματισμένη καθώς συζητείται το πάγωμα των εξαιρέσεων. Είναι ήδη πάρα πολλές οι αιτήσεις και ακόμα και αν γίνουν τα έργα η διαχείριση είναι πολύ δύσκολη. Υπάρχει και ο προηγούμενος εφιάλτης των αιολικών που έτρεξαν να καταθέσουν αιτήσεις και μετά πουλούσαν στη μαύρη αγορά της άδειες με αποτέλεσμα να τιναχτεί όλος ο σχεδιασμός των ΑΠΕ στον αέρα…

Η ουσία του νομοσχεδίου είναι για την παρουσίαση παραγωγής από ΑΠΕ ώστε να μπορέσουμε να ακολουθήσουμε την διεθνή τάση και να αποφύγουμε όσο είναι δυνατόν τα πρόστιμα. Οι προτιμώμενες μονάδες είναι άνω του ενός MW και οι επενδυτές που ήδη έχουν ξεκινήσει διαδικασίες επένδυσης για σταθμούς έως και 25MW σε segments των 5 MW αλλά κάτω από την ιδία Holding είναι κυρίως Ισπανοί και Ιταλοί. Αυτές είναι capital intensive επενδύσεις, αλλά ναι, μπορούν να φτάσουν σε ένα ROI 5 ετών με βάση την τιμή της kWh και τον επενδυτικό νόμο. 

Δεν μπορώ να πω σε κάποιον να επενδύσει η όχι στη κατηγορία των 100 – 150 kW. Πρέπει να κάνει μια πολύ προσεχτική μελέτη και να δει ιδιαίτερα τα κόστη φύλαξης. Ένα hint που μπορώ να δώσω είναι ότι το premium στις τιμές των panel που υπάρχει λόγω της παγκόσμιας ζήτησης θα μειωθεί καθώς και η παραγωγή σιλικόνης αλλά και των wafers έχει αυξηθεί. Οπότε λογικά θα έχουμε πτώση τιμών. Θα έλεγα να περιμένετε να κάνετε τους οικονομικούς σας υπολογισμούς μετά από το Solar Energy Conference στο Μιλάνο το Σεπτέμβρη. Εάν υπάρξει κάτι σημαντικά την επόμενη βδομάδα στο RE policy conference θα κάνω ένα Post πάλι.

PS Θεωρείστε την τιμή των 6 euro/W ως κόστος-ταβάνι για την επιδότηση από τον αναπτυξιακό, και αν έχετε την πονηρή ιδέα να υπερτιμολογήσετε έχετε υπ’ όψη ότι το υπουργείο μπορεί να ζητήσει –και θα ζητήσει- τιμολόγιο κατασκευαστή και όχι πωλητή ή εγκαταστάτη. Σχεδόν καθολικά τα εργοστάσια δεν υπερτιμολογούν και δεν έχουν λογο να το κάνουν οπότε μπορεί να βρεθείτε με σοβαρό πρόβλημα στην επιδότηση.

----------


## anon

Τα καλά νούμερα ως επένδυση, απο ότι λες papous είναι για μεγάλες εγκαταστάσεις όπου το κόστος υποστήριξης σε ανθρώπινο δυναμικο (φύλαξη, ασφάλεια, καθαρισμός, συντήρηση/υποστήριξη) θα πέφτει πολύ χαμηλά, ανα KW παραγόμενης ισχύος ή τετρ μέτρο. Σωστά;

Ενδιαφέρον και αυτή η είδηση σχετικά με την τιμή των panels. Θα ήθελα να δώ και κυβερνητική παρέμβαση για την δημιουργία μονάδας παραγωγής panels στον ελλαδικό χώρο...

----------


## Papous

Anon ακριβώς έτσι είναι. Σε εγκατάσταση 7 MW στη Γερμανια είχε ένα φύλακα – συντηρητή. Τα 100 kW θέλουν πάλι ένα άτομο. Τα συστήματα παρακολούθησης της λειτουργίας, κάμερες ασφαλείας κλπ δεν μεταβάλλονται πολύ σε κόστος καθώς το μέγεθος του πάρκου μεγαλώνει.

Η  κατηγορία του ΕΩΣ 150 kW δημιουργήθηκε με τη λογική εγκαταστάσεων σε κτήρια, είτε συμβατικά είτε building integrated εγκατάσταση και όχι για να γίνουν 1000 σταθμοί εδάφους. 
Σχετικά με το κόστος γης που είδα σε ένα post οι μεγάλοι επενδυτές προσανατολίζονται στα εκκλησιαστικά – μοναστηριακά βοσκοτόπια btw..

Υπάρχουν 2-3 επενδύσεις παραγωγής πάνελ αλλά είναι δύσκολο για ένα μεγάλο παίχτη να έρθει Ελλάδα και να φέρει τεχνογνωσία και δυστυχώς αυτό το ξέρω πρώτο χέρι. Ήμουν στις αρχικές συζητήσεις με έναν από τους Ιαπωνικούς γίγαντες που θα επενδύσει σε ένα εργοστάσιο στην Ευρώπη για να δούμε τις πιθανότητες να έρθει εδώ. Ναι μεν έχουμε το πλεονέκτημα της επιδότησης και σχετικά πιο φθηνά εργατικά χέρια γιατί ο Έλληνας πληρώνεται πολύ λιγότερα καθαρά, ΑΛΛΑ έχουμε ένα χάος χαρτιών και αδειών, ένα πολύ ακριβό ασφαλιστικό (άσχετα αν δεν προσφέρει σε μας και τίποτα της προκοπής) και η οικονομία μας θεωρείται ασταθής.. Οπότε η Ιρλανδία που επίσης έχει επιδοτήσεις είναι μια πολύ καλύτερη λύση και ας φαίνεται αρχικά ότι είναι πολύ πιο ακριβή η εργατοώρα.. Πρέπει να αλλάξουν πολλά για να έχουμε επενδύσεις από τα μεγάλα ονόματα στη χώρα και αυτό όχι μόνο για τον τομεα των ΑΠΕ.

----------


## edge_xania

annon τα αιολικα παρκα μπορει να εχουν πολλαπλασια παραγωγη ενεργειας απο τα φωτοβολταικα αλλα τα κοστη αγορας και εγκαταστασης μιας τετοιας μοναδας ειναι απαγορευτικα ακομα και για επιχειρηματικους ομιλους...Κοστιζουν πολλες φορες παραπανω απο τα φωτοβ. συστηματα αλλα και εχουν τεραστιο τρεξιμο για να παρεις τις απαιτουμενες αδειες, μιας και αν υπαρχει και κανενα προβατο στην περιοχη μπορει να σε σταματησουν οι τσοπανηδες γιατι ενοχλεις τα προβατα...

Επισης οσον αφορα την ασφαλεια σκεφτειτε και αυτο...Πες οτι εισαι απο χωριο και θελεις να εγκαταστησεις πανελς στο χωραφι σου το οποιο βρισκεται σε ευλογη αποσταση απο το χωριο (δινω αυτο το παραδειγμα γιατι κακα τα ψεματα οσοι εχουν ηδη γη θα σκεφτουν να βαλουν τα λεφτα τους πιο ευκολα απο καποιον που ειναι εντελως ξεκαρφωτος...) Πιστευετε οτι ειναι ευκολο να ερθει καποιος να στα βουτηξει και να μην καταλαβει κανεις τιποτα..? Ολο το χωριο θα βουιξει...Και στην τελικη τι εταιρειες σεκιουριτι και green horses...Βαζεις εκει τον εργατη του χωριου -εμπιστο παντα- να περναει 2 φορες τη μερα και του δινεις ενα χαρτζιλικι...  :Razz:

----------


## Deimos

Λοιπόν στις 8-11 Μαρτίου 2007  θα γίνει η 1η Διεθνή Έκθεση EnergyReS '07 στον πρώην Ανατολικό Αερολιμένα-Ελληνικό.
http://www.energyres.gr/ Κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια. Οσον αφορά εάν η ΡΑΕ ή η ΔΕΗ δέχεται μικρές μονάδες παραγωγής θα σου υπενθυμήσω ότι μέχρι 20kw δεν χρειάζεται περιβαλοντολογική μελέτη και άδεια από ΡΑΕ. Αρα δέχεται και μικρές μονάδες. 

Δεν χρειάζεται κάποιος να επενδήσει 1.000.000 ευρώ. Αρκούν και 10.000 ευρώ για να πέρνει 600+ ευρώ το χρόνο.. Αυτά τα χρήματα μπορείτε να τα επενδήσετε σε μία ασφαλιστική και σε 30 χρόνια να πάρετε μια δεύτερη σύνταξη.. Ή να τα έχετε για τα φάρμακα όταν γεράσετε  :Razz:

----------


## pelasgian

Αλήθεια, ποιο είναι το περιβαλλοντολογικό κόστος της ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ των φωτοβολταϊκών και των μπαταριών τους;  :Whistle: 

Ποιο είναι το κόστος ανακύκλωσης;

Μήπως τα υλικά που ξοδεύονται και η μόλυνση που παράγεται για να φτιαχτούν Ν μονάδες φωτοβολταϊκών είναι ΠΙΟ επιβαρυντικά για το περιβάλλον από ότι η πυρηνική ενέργεια;

Στη τελική, εκεί που έχουν οι Βούλγαροι τα δικά τους, ας αγοράσουμε από τους Γάλλους και δύο κλειστού τύπου με συμβόλαιο συντήρησης και ας τελειώσουμε με το θέμα της ενέργειας στην Ελλάδα για πολλλαααααααά χρόνια.

Εκεί να δεις δραστική μείωση των αερίων θερμοκηπίου! null, nill, nada!

----------


## Deimos

Μα το θέμα δεν είναι να λύσουμε εμείς το περιβαντολογικό πρόβλημα της γης. Το θέμα είναι να βγάλουμε κανενα $$ χωρίς κόπο  :Whistle:

----------


## Deimos

Ξέρει κανείς πόσα cents/kw  πληρώνει η ΔΕΗ για αιολική ενέργεια ?

----------


## parsifal

> Αλήθεια, ποιο είναι το περιβαλλοντολογικό κόστος της ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ των φωτοβολταϊκών και των μπαταριών τους; 
> 
> Ποιο είναι το κόστος ανακύκλωσης;
> 
> Μήπως τα υλικά που ξοδεύονται και η μόλυνση που παράγεται για να φτιαχτούν Ν μονάδες φωτοβολταϊκών είναι ΠΙΟ επιβαρυντικά για το περιβάλλον από ότι η πυρηνική ενέργεια;
> 
> Στη τελική, εκεί που έχουν οι Βούλγαροι τα δικά τους, ας αγοράσουμε από τους Γάλλους και δύο κλειστού τύπου με συμβόλαιο συντήρησης και ας τελειώσουμε με το θέμα της ενέργειας στην Ελλάδα για πολλλαααααααά χρόνια.
> 
> Εκεί να δεις δραστική μείωση των αερίων θερμοκηπίου! null, nill, nada!



pelasgian, έχω κάνει την ίδια σκέψη κάμποσες φορές. Δεν ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο θα άντεχα τη φρίκη ενός ατέλειωτου γύρου από debates, παράθυρα, πόρτες κλπ στην TV γύρω από το θέμα...

----------


## Deimos

> pelasgian, έχω κάνει την ίδια σκέψη κάμποσες φορές. Δεν ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο θα άντεχα τη φρίκη ενός ατέλειωτου γύρου από debates, παράθυρα, πόρτες κλπ στην TV γύρω από το θέμα...


Με το ιδιο σκεπτικό : Πόσα κιλά διοξιδίου του άνθρακα δημιουργούνται για να φας 1 σουβλακι ?  :ROFL:

----------


## jjohn

> Αλήθεια, ποιο είναι το περιβαλλοντολογικό κόστος της ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ των φωτοβολταϊκών και των μπαταριών τους; 
> 
> Ποιο είναι το κόστος ανακύκλωσης;
> 
> Μήπως τα υλικά που ξοδεύονται και η μόλυνση που παράγεται για να φτιαχτούν Ν μονάδες φωτοβολταϊκών είναι ΠΙΟ επιβαρυντικά για το περιβάλλον από ότι η πυρηνική ενέργεια;


Ο μύθος αυτός είναι πολύ διαδεδομένος, αλλά ίσχυε τον πρώτο καιρό των ηλιακών συλλεκτών. 

Σήμερα, η συνολική ενέργεια που απαιτείται για την κατασκευή ενός ηλιακού συλλέκτη πχ. των 100 Wp θα έχει αποσβεστεί κατά μέσο όρο σε λιγότερο από 5 χρόνια σύμφωνα με τις περισσότερες μελέτες που έχουν γίνει (μπορεί λιγότερα, μπορεί περισσότερα, ανάλογα με το αν χρησιμοποιηθεί αποδοτικά ή όχι). 

Αν σκεφτούμε πως η διάρκεια ζωής είναι πάνω από 25-30 χρόνια, καταλαβαίνουμε πως ένα πάνελ μπορεί να χρηματοδοτήσει τουλάχιστον άλλα 4-5.

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_cell
http://www.ece.gatech.edu/research/UCEP/solarfaq.htm
http://www.seia.org/mythsandfacts.php
Και μια μελέτη: http://iqsolarpower.com/pvpb.pdf

Όσο για το αν η μόλυνση για την παραγωγή και ανακύκλωσή τους είναι μεγαλύτερη από το περιβαλλοντικό όφελος από τη χρήση τους, είναι αστείο και να το συζητάμε ακόμη.

Μια καλή ανάλυση για την κατάρριψη και αυτού του μύθου είναι αυτή:
http://iqsolarpower.com/24619.pdf

----------


## viron

Από Εταιρεία του κλάδου  αντιγράφω.

Για επενδυτικό πλάνο πάνω από 500.000 ευρώ, η επιχείρηση που κάνει την πρόταση και διεκδικεί την επιδότηση πρέπει να έχει πάνω από 250 άτομα προσωπικό και ετήσιο κύκλο εργασιών 50.000.000 (εκατομμύρια) !!!

Οπότε τα όνειρα για εμπλοκή ιδιωτών-ατόμων ας ξεχαστεί.  Με άλλα λόγια δεν μας αφορά το παιχνίδι.


Βύρων.

----------


## KotZer

> Από Εταιρεία του κλάδου  αντιγράφω.
> 
> Για επενδυτικό πλάνο πάνω από 500.000 ευρώ, η επιχείρηση που κάνει την πρόταση και διεκδικεί την επιδότηση πρέπει να έχει πάνω από 250 άτομα προσωπικό και ετήσιο κύκλο εργασιών 50.000.000 (εκατομμύρια) !!!
> 
> Οπότε τα όνειρα για εμπλοκή ιδιωτών-ατόμων ας ξεχαστεί.  Με άλλα λόγια δεν μας αφορά το παιχνίδι.
> 
> 
> Βύρων.


Καμία σχέση, αυτό είναι ο ελάχιστος προυπολογισμούς του επενδυτικού πλάνου που μπορεί να καταθέσει η κάθε εταιρεία. Με λίγα λόγια μία μεγαλη εταιρεία μπορεί να καταθέσει προτάσεις μόνο μεγαλύτερες των 500 k€ και μία πολύ μικρή (πχ ένα άτομο) από 100 k€ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΩ

----------


## anon

> Καμία σχέση, αυτό είναι ο ελάχιστος προυπολογισμούς του επενδυτικού πλάνου που μπορεί να καταθέσει η κάθε εταιρεία. Με λίγα λόγια μία μεγαλη εταιρεία μπορεί να καταθέσει προτάσεις μόνο μεγαλύτερες των 500 k€ και μία πολύ μικρή (πχ ένα άτομο) από 100 k€ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΩ



Δηλαδή ιδιώτες με μικρή παραγωγή (στέγη σπιτιου) κλπ δεν θα μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν. Οταν μιλάμε για 100KW μιλάμε για μια μονάδα ή στέγες/σκεπές απο μεγάλες αποθήκες /εγκαταστάσεις. Ειναι σωστο το τελευταίο; Γιατί έχει γίνει μνεία για μικρές εγκαταστάσεις της τάξεως απο 2KW - 20KW ισχύος πχ....

----------


## Deimos

προφανός η εταιρία αυτή ή ΔΕΝ ξέρει τι λέει , ή τα μεταφράζει όπως την βολέυει και εξηγώ..

Η εταιρία αυτη (και όλες αυτές αυτού του χώρου) πέρνουν σαν αμοιβή ένα ποσοστό του κόστους του έργου. προφανός εάν είναι μικρό το έργο θα πάρουν και μικρό ποσό σαν αμοιβή. Άρα βάζει όριο για να βγάλει περισότερα..

Δεν έχω διαβάσει κάπου αλλού το ίδιο πράγμα για να βγάλω το συμπέρασμα αυτό που έβγαλε η εταιρία αυτου του χώρου  :Evil:  

Γιατί άραγε ΜΟΝΟ αυτή η εταιρία παραθέτει αυτόν τον πίνακα και ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ δεν αναφέρουν αυτο το σημαντικό όρο ? καποιον λάκο έχει η φάβα  :No no: 

και παραθέτω το pdf  του αναπτυξιακού νόμου.

http://www.helapco.gr/library/New_Investment_Law.pdf

ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟ με το όριο των 100.000 ευρώ.

----------


## Papous

Αυτό που γραφεί η σελίδα είναι σωστό. Για να επιδοτηθείς πρέπει να υπάρχει εταιρία. ΔΕΝ επιδοτούνται ιδιώτες από τον αναπτυξιακό ούτε για Φ/Β ούτε για καμιά άλλη επένδυση. 

Ας πούμε τώρα ότι ο X ιδωτης θέλει να κάνει ένα φωτοβολταικο σταθμό και να επιδοτηθεί γι αυτό. Θα ιδρύσει εταιρία, θα καταθέσει το φάκελο του και ΑΝ κριθεί η επένδυση βιώσιμη και είναι όλα τα λοιπά συμφωνά με το νόμο θα επιδοτηθεί. 

Δεν υπάρχει ειδικός νόμος για τα Φ/Β εκτός από την επιδότηση kWh. Τα ίδια πράγματα που ισχύουν για μια αποθήκη ισχύουν και εδώ και τα ιδία άτομα που θα ελέγξουν την αποθήκη θα ελέγξουν και το σταθμό.

Κατά συνέπια είναι υποχρέωση του κράτους να αγοράσει το ρεύμα που θα παράγει ο σταθμός στη τιμή μου νομοθετήθηκε αλλά δεν είναι υποχρέωση του να επιδοτήσει το σταθμό. 

Για τα 100.000 ευρώ που αναφέρουν ως όριο δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά που το ακούσαν γιατί δεν υπάρχει νομοθετημένο (ίσως και να μη το γνωρίζω) αλλά δεν είναι παράλογο. 100.000 ευρώ φτάνουν για 15 kW. Δεν υπάρχουν και πολλές πιθανότητες να θεωρήσουν στο ΥΠΕΘΟ βιώσιμη την επένδυση σε ένα τόσο μικρό σταθμό. Πριν 2-3 χρόνια ήταν κάθετα αρνητικοί σε επιδοτήσεις τόσο μικρών μονάδων και κάποιοι ενδιαφερόμενοι που έκαναν, τους πέρασαν σε ευρωπαϊκά προγράμματα όπως το ΠΕΠΕΡ.

----------


## pelasgian

> Ο μύθος αυτός είναι πολύ διαδεδομένος, αλλά ίσχυε τον πρώτο καιρό των ηλιακών συλλεκτών. 
> 
> Σήμερα, η συνολική ενέργεια που απαιτείται για την κατασκευή ενός ηλιακού συλλέκτη πχ. των 100 Wp θα έχει αποσβεστεί κατά μέσο όρο σε λιγότερο από 5 χρόνια σύμφωνα με τις περισσότερες μελέτες που έχουν γίνει (μπορεί λιγότερα, μπορεί περισσότερα, ανάλογα με το αν χρησιμοποιηθεί αποδοτικά ή όχι). 
> 
> Αν σκεφτούμε πως η διάρκεια ζωής είναι πάνω από 25-30 χρόνια, καταλαβαίνουμε πως ένα πάνελ μπορεί να χρηματοδοτήσει τουλάχιστον άλλα 4-5.


Πρόσεξε, δεν μίλησα για τη χρηματοδότηση (από χρηματο-οικονομικής άποψης ούτε θα τα πλησίαζα τα «ήπια») μίλησα για την περιβαλλοντολογική επιβάρυνση ΣΥΓΚΡΙΤΙΚΑ με τη ΠΥΡΗΝΙΚΗ ενέργεια ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ (ούτε ορυκτά ούτε τίποτα άλλο). 

Αναρωτιέμαι αν η κατασκευή όλων αυτών των εγκαταστάσεων που απαιτούνται για να βγει φέρει πειν ένα 1GW μολύνει περισσότερο το περιβάλλον από ότι η κατασκευή ενός πηρυνικού σταθμού 1.2GW ανταυτού (πες και 0.2GW χαμένο στο δίκτυο μεταφοράς). 

Δηλαδή, μήπως οι ήπιες μορφές σε τόσο μικρές κλίμακες είναι χειρότερες από ότι οι «συμβατκές» σε μεγάλες κλίμακες; 

Βέβαια, οι συγκεντρωτικές κρατικά ελεγχόμενες πηγές ενέργειας εμένα δεν με βολεύουν πολιτικά, αλλά το σκέφτομαι μόνο με αναφορά την περιβαλλοντολική ευαισθησία την οποία προφασίζονται κάποιοι για την πολιτική τους ατζέντα. 

Δηλαδή, για να το πω πολύ απλά, μήπως όλα αυτά τα καραμπαλίκια που θα πρέπει να γεμίσουμε όλη την Ελλάδα με κυψέλες μολύνουν περισσότερο (παραγωγή και πέταμα) από ότι να πάμε σε μία big bang for your buck λύση κατασκευής ενός ελληνικού πυρηνικού σταθμού σε υπάρχουσες βουλγάρικες εγκαταστάσεις;

http://www.uic.com.au/nip08.htm

----------


## jjohn

> Δηλαδή, για να το πω πολύ απλά, μήπως όλα αυτά τα καραμπαλίκια που θα πρέπει να γεμίσουμε όλη την Ελλάδα με κυψέλες μολύνουν περισσότερο (παραγωγή και πέταμα) από ότι να πάμε σε μία big bang for your buck λύση κατασκευής ενός ελληνικού πυρηνικού σταθμού σε υπάρχουσες βουλγάρικες εγκαταστάσεις;


Αν μιλάμε για παραγωγή ηλεκτρισμού σε μεγάλη κλίμακα, τότε μάλλον πρέπει να δούμε τη θερμική ενέργεια από τον ήλιο (solar thermal energy). Σχεδόν πλήρως ανακυκλώσιμα υλικά και με περιβαλλοντική επιβάρυνση για την παραγωγή όμοιων σταθμών παραγωγής περίπου στο 1/3 των πυρηνικών αντιδραστήρων (David Mills, Comparsion of solar, nuclear and wind options for large scale implementation, 2006).

Οι ηλιακοί συλλέκτες, είτε θερμότητας είτε φωτός, αποτελούνται σχεδόν εξ' ολοκλήρου (>90%) από ανακυκλώσιμο μέταλλο και αλουμίνιο (STE) και γυαλί (PV), άρα αφήνουν ελάχιστα βλαβερά για το περιβάλλον υπολλείματα. Ακόμη και για την ανακύκλωσή τους μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν την φιλική προς το περιβάλλον ενέργεια του αντικαταστάτη τους.

Δεν μπορώ να πω το ίδιο και για τα υπολλείματα των πυρηνικών αντιδραστήρων.

Το βασικό πρόβλημα με την πυρηνική ενέργεια είναι πως το Ουράνιο 235 δεν είναι ανεξάντλητο. Εχει υπολογιστεί πως με βάση τη σημερινή παραγωγή από πυρηνικούς αντιδραστήρες, τα παγκόσμια αξιοποιήσιμα αποθέματα θα εξαντληθούν το 2052 ως 2055. Επειδή φυσικά οι ανάγκες και η παραγωγή θα αυξηθούν τότε μιλάμε για αποθέματα 35-40 ετών. Κι όσο περνούν τα χρόνια, το κόστος θα ανεβαίνει συνεχώς, όπως στο πετρέλαιο. Κι αν η Αυστραλία (που έχει το 40% των παγκόσμιων αποθεμάτων) αποφασίσει ότι τα ...χρειάζεται για τον εαυτό της;

Δεν είναι και η καλύτερη επιλογή να στηρίξεις το ενεργειακό μέλλον μιας χώρας ή του πλανήτη.

Επίσης, γιατί να πάει ο δικός μας αντιδραστήρας στο Κοζλοντούι; Περιβαλλοντικά είναι το ίδιο με το να τον φτιάχναμε οπουδήποτε στη Μακεδονία. Οσον αφορά την ασφάλεια σε περίπτωση καταστροφής, τρομοκρατικής ενέργειας, ή σε ...πόλεμο; Είμαι σίγουρος ότι τα επόμενα χρόνια θα είμαστε ασφαλείς. Σε 40 χρόνια τα παιδιά μας;

Από το 1952 έως σήμερα υπήρξαν 301 πυρηνικά ατυχήματα και 22 πυρηνικές καταστροφές. Ποιός μπορεί να προβλέψει την διεθνή και εσωτερική πολιτικοοικονομική κατάσταση σε 30 ή 40 χρόνια.

Προτιμώ να περάσουμε μια 20ετία όπου οι ήπιες μορφές αντικαθιστούν σιγά σιγά τις ...άγριες και σε 30 ή 50 χρόνια είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα έχουμε βρεί νέους ή/και αποδοτικότερους τρόπους παραγωγής ενέργειας.

----------


## Deimos

> Αυτό που γραφεί η σελίδα είναι σωστό. Για να επιδοτηθείς πρέπει να υπάρχει εταιρία. ΔΕΝ επιδοτούνται ιδιώτες από τον αναπτυξιακό ούτε για Φ/Β ούτε για καμιά άλλη επένδυση. 
> 
> Ας πούμε τώρα ότι ο X ιδωτης θέλει να κάνει ένα φωτοβολταικο σταθμό και να επιδοτηθεί γι αυτό. Θα ιδρύσει εταιρία, θα καταθέσει το φάκελο του και ΑΝ κριθεί η επένδυση βιώσιμη και είναι όλα τα λοιπά συμφωνά με το νόμο θα επιδοτηθεί. 
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει ειδικός νόμος για τα Φ/Β εκτός από την επιδότηση kWh. Τα ίδια πράγματα που ισχύουν για μια αποθήκη ισχύουν και εδώ και τα ιδία άτομα που θα ελέγξουν την αποθήκη θα ελέγξουν και το σταθμό.
> 
> Κατά συνέπια είναι υποχρέωση του κράτους να αγοράσει το ρεύμα που θα παράγει ο σταθμός στη τιμή μου νομοθετήθηκε αλλά δεν είναι υποχρέωση του να επιδοτήσει το σταθμό. 
> 
> Για τα 100.000 ευρώ που αναφέρουν ως όριο δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά που το ακούσαν γιατί δεν υπάρχει νομοθετημένο (ίσως και να μη το γνωρίζω) αλλά δεν είναι παράλογο. 100.000 ευρώ φτάνουν για 15 kW. Δεν υπάρχουν και πολλές πιθανότητες να θεωρήσουν στο ΥΠΕΘΟ βιώσιμη την επένδυση σε ένα τόσο μικρό σταθμό. Πριν 2-3 χρόνια ήταν κάθετα αρνητικοί σε επιδοτήσεις τόσο μικρών μονάδων και κάποιοι ενδιαφερόμενοι που έκαναν, τους πέρασαν σε ευρωπαϊκά προγράμματα όπως το ΠΕΠΕΡ.


Εχεις δίκιο όσον αφορά το θα επιδοτηθεί εάν είναι βιώσιμη η εταιρία ή η επένδηση. Αλλά κάλλιστα μπορούν να επενδήσουν ΥΠΆΡΧΟΝΤΕΣ μικρές εταιρίες ασχέτου τομέα εργασίας (διότι κατά 95% όλες χρειαζονται ρεύμα) σε φωτοβολταικά και να επιδοτηθούν για αυτό. Δεν χρειάζεται να ιδρύσουν εταιρία (να πληρώνουν ΤΕΒΕ κτλπ) αφού ήδη πληρώνουν στο ΤΕΒΕ κτλπ.

Επίσης ΘΑ εκπείψουν  19% (απο το ποσό που θα πληρώσουν για τα φ/β)  την χρονιά που θα κάνουν την επένδηση από την εφορία που θα πλήρωναν.

Επίσης ίσος να μπορούν να εκπείψουν με κατάλληλες κινήσεις (leasing) ΌΛΟ το ποσό της επένδησης.

Άρα για μένα είναι Νο1 επένδηση  για φέτος ή και του χρόνου στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ και ίσος στην Ευρώπη με ελάχιστο ρίσκο.

PS1. Δεν δουλεύω σε καμία εταιρία του χώρου. Είμαι στο δημόσιο (όχι ΔΕΗ κτλπ  :Razz: ).
PS2. Όποιος θέλει να με προσλάβει για σύμβουλο επιχειρίσεων ας στείλει pm  :Whistle: 

 :ROFL:

----------


## xhaos

@jjohn καλά αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητο. ειχα διαβάσει πριν 1 χρόνο περίπου ότι το έλυσαν αυτό το πρόβλημα. η αντιδραστήρες τώρα κάνουν χρήση μόνο του 3-4% του ουρανίου. ωστόσο οι νέας  σχεδίασης μπορούν να κάνουν έως και του 60%. έτσι έχεις πολύ περισσότερη ενεργεία ενώ τα απόβλητα δεν είναι "τόσο"  βλαβερά.

πάντως μια και ακουμπάμε και αυτό το ζήτημα πρέπει να πούμε οτι στους σύντηξης έχουμε το break even. οπότε σύντομα θα έχουμε σχεδία τα οποία θα προσφέρουν ενεργεία δίχως σημαντικά μειονεκτήματα.

----------


## viron

Δύο 'αφελείς' ερωτήσεις.

1)Με το χαλάζι τι γίνεται?
2)Και με τους κεραυνούς?
Γνωρίζει κάποιος σχετικά?


Βύρων.

----------


## PReD

Σπέρες Συνασύρματε.

1) Το χαλάζι το αντέχουν. (Το κάθε panel γράφει στα specifications του πόση δύναμη αντέχει ανά μονάδα επιφάνειας).

2) Οι κεραυνοί είναι όντως ο νούμερο 1 κίνδυνος. Για αυτό συνήθως υπάρχουν καλές γειώσεις. Αν και οι πιθανότητες να τα χτυπήσει είναι περίπου οι ίδιες με το να χτυπήσει οπουδήποτε αλλού.

----------


## Deimos

Για αυτό το πραγμα υπαρχουν και οι ασφαλιστικές εταιρίες. Αυτές κλεφτες θα γίνουν ?  :Razz:

----------


## viron

http://www.prosolar.gr/

Πολλές χρήσιμες σχετικές πληροφορίες και  on-line-εργαλεία για υπολογισμούς.


Βύρων.

----------


## ziogask

Γνωρίζει κανείς με σιγουριά πόσος χρόνος απαιτείται περίπου να εκδοθεί μιά άδεια εγκατάστασης μονάδος 100KWp από την ημερα που θα καταθέσει κάποιος τα δικαιολογιτικά που χρειάζονται η Ρ.Α.Ε., περιβαντολογικά, τεχνικοοικονομική μελετη και έγκριση απο τον αναπτυξιακό?

----------


## viron

> Γνωρίζει κανείς με σιγουριά πόσος χρόνος απαιτείται περίπου να εκδοθεί μιά άδεια εγκατάστασης μονάδος 100KWp από την ημερα που θα καταθέσει κάποιος τα δικαιολογιτικά που χρειάζονται η Ρ.Α.Ε., περιβαντολογικά, τεχνικοοικονομική μελετη και έγκριση απο τον αναπτυξιακό?


Η έγκριση από τον αναπτυξιακόνόμο είναι το απροσδιόριστο. Άλλωστε προς το παρόν ΔΕΝ γίνονται δεκτές αιτήσεις γιατί επίκειται ψήφιση νέου αναπτυξιακού νόμου. Πότε? Ισως τον Μάρτιο εκτός απροόπτου... (βλέπε πρόωρες εκλογές). Αλλά και να ψηφιστεί μέσα στο 2007 δύσκολα θα προχωρήσουν αιτήσεις.

Βύρων.

----------


## vasiliadis1

καλησπέρα, 
με πραγματικά μεγάλη προσοχή διαβασα και τις 10 σελίδες που αφορούν το θέμα που μας καίει ολους...!!, και εγώ εδώ και 1 μήνα περίπου κανω την δική μου ερευνα για μία τέτοια επένδυση.
Αρχικα και λόγω επαγγέλματος θελω να πληροφορήσω πως το κόστος μιας πλήρους ασφαλιστικής καλυψης κατα παντός κινδύνου για φωτοβολταικά παρκα ισχύως 100kw ανέρχεται στα 5.000 ευρώ ετησίως.

Τα ερωτήματα μου είναι τα εξής και σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τον χρόνο σας...
Πουθενά δεν διαβασα καθε ποτε η ΡΑΕ πληρώνει τον επιχειρήματία για το ρέυμα που καθημερινά λαμβάνει. Καταλαβαίνετε ποσο σημαντικό ειναι για τον επιχειρηματία ειδικά αυτόν που εχει δανειστεί,, να ξέρει πως δέν θα βρεθεί ξαφνικά ξεκρέμαστος περιμένοντας μερικούς μήνες για να πάρει χρήματα.
Δευτερον ,,διαβασα πως καμίά σύμβαση δέν εχει υπογραφέι άκόμη..., τα ύπαρχοντα πάρκα τοτε πως πουλάνε την ενέργεια..,ισχύει καποιο παλιότερο καθεστός για αυτόύς?
Τελος οσον αφορά το νομοσχέδιο που οσονούπο θα ψηφιστεί τι ακριβώς ειναι? θα ειναι κατι συμπληρωματικό σε αυτό που ψηφήστικε τον Ιουνιο του 2006? Θα ειναι κατι εξολοκλήρου καινούργιο?

σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι και θα επανέλθω..

----------


## Drow

Η τιμολόγηση θα γίνεται είτε ανά 3μηνο είτε ανά 4μηνο(δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς..)

Μέχρι σήμερα κανένα Φ/Β πάρκο δεν έχει διασυνδεθεί επίσημα με το Δίκτυο, άρα και κανένας δεν πουλάει ρεύμα στη ΔΕΗ μέσω της ΡΑΕ. Οι λίγες εγκαταστάσεις που είναι έτοιμες είτε είναι ανενεργές(με τα δάνεια φυσικά να τρέχουν) είτε χρησιμοποιούν το παραγόμενο ρεύμα για ιδία χρήση

Συμπληρωματικά με όλα όσα έχουν γραφτεί  το συνολικό κόστος επένδυσης για 100kW είναι της τάξης των 600.000 ευρώ χωρίς το κόστος της γης.

Και τέλος οι επιχορηγήσεις που αναμένεται να τρέξουν το επόμενο διάστημα απευθείας από το ΥΠΑΝ αναμένεται να είναι μεγαλύτερες (περίπου κατά 5-10%)από αυτές του αναπτυξιακού νόμου  που είναι αρμοδιότητα του ΥΠΕΘΟ, όπως ακριβώς είχε γίνει και τα 2 προηγούμενα χρόνια.

----------


## danton

> Η τιμολόγηση θα γίνεται είτε ανά 3μηνο είτε ανά 4μηνο(δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς..)
> 
> Μέχρι σήμερα κανένα Φ/Β πάρκο δεν έχει διασυνδεθεί επίσημα με το Δίκτυο, άρα και κανένας δεν πουλάει ρεύμα στη ΔΕΗ μέσω της ΡΑΕ. Οι λίγες εγκαταστάσεις που είναι έτοιμες είτε είναι ανενεργές(με τα δάνεια φυσικά να τρέχουν) είτε χρησιμοποιούν το παραγόμενο ρεύμα για ιδία χρήση
> 
> Συμπληρωματικά με όλα όσα έχουν γραφτεί το συνολικό κόστος επένδυσης για 100kW είναι της τάξης των 600.000 ευρώ χωρίς το κόστος της γης.
> 
> Και τέλος οι επιχορηγήσεις που αναμένεται να τρέξουν το επόμενο διάστημα απευθείας από το ΥΠΑΝ αναμένεται να είναι μεγαλύτερες (περίπου κατά 5-10%)από αυτές του αναπτυξιακού νόμου που είναι αρμοδιότητα του ΥΠΕΘΟ, όπως ακριβώς είχε γίνει και τα 2 προηγούμενα χρόνια.


Καποιες αποριες και απο εμενα:
1.Το κοστος επενδυσης που αναφερει o παραπανω χρηστης Drow ενπεριεχει το Φ.Π.Α?
2.Για τα εσοδα απο την πωληση του ρευματος στην ΔΕΗ ο παραγωγος θα κοβει τιμολογιο?Αν ναι τοτε λογικα θα πρεπει να αποδιδει και εκει 19% ΦΠΑ
3.H μελετη τη ποσοστου του προυπολογισμου μπορει να φτανει?

----------


## anon

1) Πάντα όλες οι τιμές είναι χωρίς ΦΠΑ. Δεν μιλάμε για λιανική πώληση (όπου οι τιμές είναι με ΦΠΑ).

2) Οπωσδήποτε θα κόβει τιμολόγιο. Δεν μπορει ναναι έτσι χύμα. Θα πρέπει να υπάρχει εταιρία, πχ Ομόρρυθμος, ΕΠΕ, ΑΕ... Βέβαια εκπτίπτεις ΦΠΑ απο τα έξοδα της εταιρίας.

3) Απο κοινοτικά προγράμματα που έχει λάβει μέρος η εταιρία που δουλεύω και θυγατρικές αυτής, συνήθως είναι 10%. Δηλαδή για το εκατομμύριο, 100.000 ευρώ. Επειδή το ποσό είναι πολύ μεγάλο, μπορεί ναναι και λιγότερο στην περίπτωση αυτή, δεν ξέρω. Σε όσα προγράμματα έχουμε πάρει μέρος εμείς  (μέχρι 250,000 ευρώ), οι σύμβουλοι παίρνουν το 10%....

----------


## Deimos

και με τους ιδιώτες τι γίνεται?

πως θα κόψουν τιμολόγιο ?   :RTFM:

----------


## anon

Δε γίνεται να έχεις επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα χωρίς να έχεις εταιρία, έστω και ατομική. Αν και στις περιπτώσεις αυτές, προκειμενου να πάρεις και την επιδότηση, θα πρέπει να έχεις τουλάχιστον ΕΠΕ κατα την γνώμη μου. 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=128

----------


## danton

> 1) Πάντα όλες οι τιμές είναι χωρίς ΦΠΑ. Δεν μιλάμε για λιανική πώληση (όπου οι τιμές είναι με ΦΠΑ).
> 
> 2) Οπωσδήποτε θα κόβει τιμολόγιο. Δεν μπορει ναναι έτσι χύμα. Θα πρέπει να υπάρχει εταιρία, πχ Ομόρρυθμος, ΕΠΕ, ΑΕ... Βέβαια εκπτίπτεις ΦΠΑ απο τα έξοδα της εταιρίας.
> 
> 3) Απο κοινοτικά προγράμματα που έχει λάβει μέρος η εταιρία που δουλεύω και θυγατρικές αυτής, συνήθως είναι 10%. Δηλαδή για το εκατομμύριο, 100.000 ευρώ. Επειδή το ποσό είναι πολύ μεγάλο, μπορεί ναναι και λιγότερο στην περίπτωση αυτή, δεν ξέρω. Σε όσα προγράμματα έχουμε πάρει μέρος εμείς (μέχρι 250,000 ευρώ), οι σύμβουλοι παίρνουν το 10%....


Δηλαδη ενας που 8α επενδυσει σε φωτοβολταικα το κεφαλαιο που θα πρεπει να επενδυσει θα ειναι το υπολοιπο 50% που δεν θα επιδοτηθει(εαν υποθεσουμε οτι η επιδοτηση θα φτασει στο 50%) συν το φπα του προυπολογισμου????Αν ναι το φπα αυτο επιστρεφεται και πως?Θα συμψηφιζεται με το φπα που θα καταβαλει καθε τριμηνο?

----------


## ziogask

Eχω ενα διλημμα κατα ποσο δεν θα βαλλουν μεταχειρισμενα φωτοβολταικα. Ενας ασχετος με την τεχνολογια μπορει να ειναι ησυχος βασισμενος στην καλοπροαιρετη διαθεση του κατασκευατη; Υπαρχει τροπος ελεγχου;

----------


## anon

Απο τα επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα που ξέρω σε επιχειρήσεις (βασικά κοινοτικά). Εαν εγκριθεί η επιδότηση, στην οποία σχεδόν πάντα υπάρχουν περικοπές, δηλαδή ζητάς για επένδυση 250.000 ευρώ με επιδότηση 40% και σου εγκρίνουν τελικά 186,000 ευρώ. Μπορεί και να μην εγκριθεί και καθόλου η επιδότηση (εδώ είναι που παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο η εταιρία συμβούλων). Τώρα το δύσκολο στην υπόθεση είναι ότι η επένδυση πρέπει να γίνει απο την επιχείρηση και με το πέρας / ολοκλήρωση, τότε καταβάλεται η επιδότηση. Επίσης πολλές φορές υπάρχουν και όροι ότι δεν μπορεί το ποσό που καταβάλει ο επιχειρηματίας να είναι όλο απο δάνειο, αλλά ένα μέρος αυτού. Ολα αυτά αναγράφονται στην προκύρηξη όταν βγεί. Μπορεί (σχεδόν βέβαιο για τέτοιου ύψους επένδυση), να απαιτείται και εγγυητική επιστολή. Με λίγα λόγια, εαν η επένδυση είναι 1 εκ ευρώ, θα πρέπει ναχεις όλα τα φράγκα, και μετά θα πάρεις την επιδότηση (όσο σου εγκρίνουν, αν σου εγκρίνουν). 

Οσο για τον ΦΠΑ. Φυσικά τον πληρώνεις. Σαν επιχείρηση όμως εκπίπτεις όμως ΦΠΑ απο την στιγμή που πουλάς στην ΔΕΗ (και έχεις και εκεί ΦΠΑ). Ενας λογιστής μπορεί να σε ενημερώσει λεπτομερώς. 

οσο για τα μεταχειρισμένα φωτοβολταικά, δεν ξέρω. Ειμαι σίγουρος ότι θα ακούσουμε ιστορίες. Πάντως τέτοια παιχνίδια δεν είναι για μικρούς, αλλά για μεγάλους παίχτες. Οι μικροί σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση το πιθανότερο είναι να χάσουν την επιδότηση, συν το γεγονός ότι δεν θα έχουν τις διευκολυνσεις του νόμου περι αποσβέσεων. 

Σίγουρα χρειάζεται η συνδρομή ειδικών φοροτεχνικών/λογιστών για έναν πλήρη οικονομοτεχνικό φάκελο.

----------


## ziogask

Τι εννοείται κύριε anon όταν λέτε ότι οι μικροί σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση το πιθανότερο είναι να χάσουν την επιδότηση συν το γεγονός ότι δεν θα έχουν τις διευκολύνσεις του νόμου περί αποσβέσεων; Αρκετές κατασκευαστικές εταιρίες αναλαμβάνουν τη διεκπεραίωση τεχνικοοικονομικής μελέτης κ.λ.π. Αυτές οι εταιρίες δεν έχουν συνεργασία με ειδικούς ώστε να κάνουν σωστή δουλεία και να μην υπάρχουν τα προβλήματα που αναφέρατε; Θα ήθελα επίσης να μου πείτε μια μονάδα 100KWp που την κατατάσσεται στους μικρούς;

----------


## anon

Οι επιδοτήσεις εγκρίνονται ή απορρίπτονται. Επίσης αυτές που εγκρίνονται συνήθως περικόμπτονται. Αυτή είναι η συνήθης πρακτική. Δεν είναι βέβαιο παρόλη την σχετική προετοιμασία, ότι θα εγκριθεί επιδότηση. Τα κεφάλαια της επιδότησης είναι συγκεκριμένα, και θα μοιραστούν σε αυτούς που θα καταθέσουν φακέλους. Οι επιτροπές θα προσπαθήσουν να κάνουν όσο δυνατόν καλύτερη δουλειά, που σημαίνει, ύποπτες αιτήσεις δεν θα προχωρήσουν, αιτήσεις απο γνωστές αξιότιμες εταιρίες θα προχωρήσουν, η ποιότητα του φακέλου (δηλαδή την εταιρία συμβούλων) παίζει ρόλο. Επειδή το κεφάλαιο που θα έχει δεσμευτεί για επιδοτήσεις είναι συγκεκριμένο, όσο περισσότεροι καλοί φάκελοι κατατεθούν, τόσο λιγότερο θα πέσει στην μοιρασιά στον καθένα (μέχρις ενός σημείου). Οσο περισσότεροι καλοί φάκελοι κατατεθούν, τόσο τα κριτήρια θα είναι πιο αυστηρά, και θαναι πιο δύσκολο για νεοσύστατες επιχειρήσεις να επιτύχουν την επιδότηση. Ο εξεταστής θα προτιμήσει μια εταιρία που υπάρχει επι σειρά ετών και έχει μια συγκεκριμένη πορεία, απο μια νεοσύστατη που ενέχει ο κίνδυνος να είναι κάποιος "κομήτης".

Οσο περι αποσβέσεων. Για να έχεις τα πλεονεκτήματα χαμηλής φορολογίας, αποσβέσεων κλπ, πρέπει να έχεις ΑΕ ή ΕΠΕ. Βιβλία Γ κατηγορίας. ΕΠειδή το ελληνικό φορολογικό σύστημα είναι χαώδες, καλό είναι να συμβουλευτείτε κάποιον καλό (το εννοώ καλό γιατί δυστυχώς κυκλοφορούν και πολλές φόλες όπως σε πολλά άλλα επαγγέλματα) λογιστή-φοροτεχνικό με εμπειρία σε βιβλία Γ' κατηγορίας. Υπόψη όμως ότι το να κάνεις ΑΕ ή ΕΠΕ κοστίζει, συν το γεγονός ότι θα πρέπει να έχετε / πληρώνετε τις υπηρεσίες ενός καλού λογιστή (απο την άλλη μπορείτε να εκπέσετε πολλά έξοδα.... ρωτήστε να μάθετε)

ΥΓ. Βέβαια εαν έχετε "κουμπάρους" αλλάζει το πράγμα. Προχωράτε άφοβα  :Wink:

----------


## vasiliadis1

οφειλω να ομολογήσω πως οσο ψάχνομαι πανω στο ζητημα που μας καίει τοσο προβληματίζομαι και σαστίζω...
Γνωρίζετε μήπως εξαιρούνται εκτάσεις οι οποίες μεχρι πρότεινως καλιεργουνταν? 
ΕΠισης μηπως υπαρχει καποιο σαιτ με πληροφορίες για τον νέο νομο που θα ψηφηστεί απο το ΥΠΑΝ? υπαρχει καποιο νεώτερο σχετικα με το περιεχόμενο του?
Υπαρχουν πληροφορίες για τον αν θα μπορούμε στο μέλλλον να πουλαμε την ενέργεια σε ιδιωτικές εταιρίες παραγωγής και εμπορίας ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος που θα προκύψουν?
Μηπως εμαθε κάποιος καθε ποτε θα πληρωνει η ΡΑΕ τον πωλητή?

καλο βραδυ σε όλους

προσπαθώ να κατεβασω το προγραμματακι επι πληρωμή αλλα τιποτα...ξερει καποιος κατι η μηπως το εχει??
http://www.prosolar.gr/default.asp?cmsid=7#

----------


## ziogask

Απ’ ότι ξέρω τα χωράφια τα χωρίζουν σε ζώνες υψηλής και χαμηλής παραγωγικότητας. Όποτε εάν το χαρακτηρίσουν υψηλής παραγωγικότητας μάλλον θα έχεις πρόβλημα. Για το νέο νόμο δεν γνωρίζω. Για το ρεύμα δεν σε συμφέρει να το πουλάς σε ιδιώτες γιατί η ΔΕΗ το αγοράζει πολύ ποιο ακριβά.  Η ΔΕΣΜΙΕ θα πληρώνει κάθε 4μηνο.

----------


## anon

Nα κάνω ρε παιδιά και ένα υποθετικό σενάριο; Ας πούμε ότι έχω μια μικρή βιομηχανική μονάδα, που καταναλώνει σε ισχύ 800KW. και βάζω στις  σκεπές και περιβάλλον χώρο φωτοβολταικά, συνολικής ισχύος 150KW. Τώρα τι γίνεται; Τα 150 τα πουλάω στην ΔΕΗ ή θα πρέπει να τα χρησιμοποιώ για ιδία χρήση (που δεν με συμφέρει, μιας και το βιομηχανικό είναι πολύ φθηνότερο απο 0.5 ευρω/κιλοβατώρα) και να της δίνω μόνο ότι περισσεύει;

Εαν πουλώ και αγοράζω ξεχωριστά, μήπως, λέω μήπως, ορισμένοι κάνουν την μπίζνα, να αγοράζουν ρεύμα απο την ΔΕΗ και να της το ξαναπωλούν; Πως; εύκολο. Ούτως ή άλλως καταναλώνει η επιχείρηση πολύ ρεύμα (είπαμε πχ συνολική ισχύς 600KW που και αυτό πολύ λίγο είναι) . Βάζει τα φωτοβολταικά κανονικά. Ξεκινά κανονικά η μπίζνα όλα νόμιμα. Στην συνέχεια αυξάνει την κατανάλωση, πουλά στην μαύρη τα φωτοβολταικά και αγοράζει επίσης στην μαύρη φωτοβολταικά μεταχειρισμένα ή καμμένα και τα αντικαθιστά, και ουσιαστικά πουλά στην ΔΕΗ το δικό της ρεύμα με καπέλο!!!! (τι σου σκέφτεται ο Ελληνας.....). Επειδή ειναι όχι απλως πιθανό το σενάριο αλλά σχεδόν βέβαιο λόγω ελληνικής νοοτροπίας ότι αρκετοί θα κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο, υπάρχει σχετική πρόβλεψη γιαυτό;

----------


## Deimos

ρε anon  ΔΕΝ τα λενε αυτα ετσι δημοσίος  :Razz:  . Μας καρφώνεις..  :ROFL:

----------


## doganos1985

Εαν πουλώ και αγοράζω ξεχωριστά, μήπως, λέω μήπως, ορισμένοι κάνουν την μπίζνα, να αγοράζουν ρεύμα απο την ΔΕΗ και να της το ξαναπωλούν; Πως; εύκολο. Ούτως ή άλλως καταναλώνει η επιχείρηση πολύ ρεύμα (είπαμε πχ συνολική ισχύς 600KW που και αυτό πολύ λίγο είναι) . Βάζει τα φωτοβολταικά κανονικά. Ξεκινά κανονικά η μπίζνα όλα νόμιμα. Στην συνέχεια αυξάνει την κατανάλωση, πουλά στην μαύρη τα φωτοβολταικά και αγοράζει επίσης στην μαύρη φωτοβολταικά μεταχειρισμένα ή καμμένα και τα αντικαθιστά, και ουσιαστικά πουλά στην ΔΕΗ το δικό της ρεύμα με καπέλο!!!! (τι σου σκέφτεται ο Ελληνας.....). Επειδή ειναι όχι απλως πιθανό το σενάριο αλλά σχεδόν βέβαιο λόγω ελληνικής νοοτροπίας ότι αρκετοί θα κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο, υπάρχει σχετική πρόβλεψη γιαυτό;[/QUOTE]

....Με ζαλισες λιγο.........!!!
Αλλα...το  σκεπτικο σου ειναι πολυ καλο....!!! :Clap:

----------


## tgr

Κύριοι εσείς που νομίζετε οτι θα βγάλετε τόσο εύκολα χρήμα προσέξτε.
Η υπόθεση μου θυμίζει χρηματιστήριο 99 που τρέξανε όλοι οι μικροί και ξεβρακωθήκατε. Και όπου μαζεύονται πολλοί μικροί <<επενδυτές>> γίνεται πραγματική σφαγή.
Πέρα απο αυτό πρέπει όλοι να σκεφτείτε οτι τα πράγματα δεν είναι καθόλου απλά.
Όλοι υπολογίζουμε μόνο τα έσοδα , αλλά για τα έξοδα κουβέντα . τα περί απόσβεσης σε 4ή 5ή 6 ή 7 ετών (αν δε προκύψει κάτι έκτακτο) για μένα είναι παραπλάνηση των εταιριών που αναλαμβάνουν τέτοιες μελέτες για να τα κονομήσουν.
λοιπόν Απώλειες ισχύος inverter 4-7% , απώλειες καλωδιώσεων, διατάξεων προστασίας, απώλειες από  σκόνες (γιατί κανένας δε θα είναι ολη μέρα με μία μάπα για να καθαρίζει), συστήματα ασφαλείας, φωτιστικά ασφαλείας, καταγραφικά απόδοσης  κλπ,κλπ, αλλό ένα 10- 15%.
Η συνολική απώλεια στη καλύτερη  είναι 15 % και στη χειρότερη 25% :Sad:  
- 1%  κάθε χρόνο η απόδοση του πάνελ  :Sad:  
- 0,25-0.5%  της αξίας των εγκαταστάσεων  για ασφάλιστρα :Sad:  
- 0,5- 0,6 %  της αξίας των εγκαταστάσεων για κόστος συντήρησης :Sad:  
- security ή φύλακας :Sad:  
- ατομική εργασία και χρόνος απασχόλησης ( δε μιλάμε για προσωπικό) :Sad:  
- δεν μπορώ να σκεφτω κάτι άλλο, ας βοηθήσει κάποιος φίλος
      ΤΟ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ ΓΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΣΥΝΔΕΣΗΣ ΜΕ ΔΕΗ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΕΙ :No no:  
Αυτά αν όλα κυλάνε ρόδινα χωρίς κεραυνούς , προβλήματα στα inverter, κακόβουλες ενέργειες είναι και αυτά στο πρόγραμμα.
τα κινητά επίσης πάνελ (αλλά και τα σταθερά) είναι τέλειος στόχος για τους περαστικούς κυνηγούς ή τους βοσκούς που νομίζουν οτι τρομάζουν τα ζώα τους από αυτά.
Φιλαράκια δε ξέρω και γω τι να κάνω . Με τη πρώτη ματιά όλα φαίνονται ζάχαρη, αλλά οταν το προχωρήσει κανείς το θέμα όπως εγώ, βγαίνουν πολλά αγγούρια από κει που δε το περιμένει κανείς
Προσοχή λοιπόν
Θόδωρος

----------


## Papous

Το ξαναλεω...
Γυρω στα 6 χρονια αποσβεση για εγκταστασεις μεσου μεγεθους, δλδ 1MW...
100 kW ΕΙΝΑΙ μικρη επενδυση αν δεν ειναι κτηριακη με τη φυλαξη διασυνδεση κλπ δεδομενα.
Σφαγη θα γινει.. Πολλες αιτησεις που πανε στη ΡΑΕ ειναι για γελια. Μου εστειλαν μια που καποιος ειχε συμπηρωσει στο (γενικο) εντυπο, σε ενα σημειο που γραφει "ποια η πηγη καυσιμου του σταθμου" την απαντηση "Φωτονια"  :Razz:  

Απο κεραυνους για να εχει προβλημα ο σταθμος θα πρεπει να εχει κανει ο μελετητης - εγκαταστατης βλακεια στη γειωση.. (δυσκολο)
Απο αερα ομως υπαρχει προβλημα αν εχει αγορασει ο επενδυτης φτηνα στηριγματα (ευκολο)
Σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν υπαρχει σταθερη απωλεια 1% το χρονο. Υπαρχει η πιθανοτητα απωλειας που μπορει να ειναι 0% στα 20 χρονια, η 10% μεσα σε ενα χρονο. Ειναι εντελος random και η εγγυηση προστατευει απλα τον κατασκευαστη ως ενα οριο. 

Anon... Πιο ευκολα βρισκεις καμμενα αιολικα παρα ΦΒ. Ακομα και αν κανεις bypass ολες τις ασφαλειες και βγαλεις τον μετρητη απο την συνδεση με τον inverter κλπ κλπ.. Παλι ειναι ευκολη μια καρφωτη  :Razz:

----------


## Deimos

ξερει κανείς πόσο κοστίζει η αιολική KW όταν την πουλάς στην ΔΕΗ ? Το έχει ψάξει κανείς εάν συμφέρει καλύτερα ένα αιολικό πάρκο αντί 1 φ/β πάρκο ? 

Ρωτάω διότι ο ΡΟΚΑΣ δεν ενδιαφερεται προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον να κατασκευάσει φ/β πάρκο και έχει στα σχέδια να φτίαξει αιολικά πάρκα τουλάχιστον 40 MW  τα προσεχή ετη.

----------


## tgr

> ξερει κανείς πόσο κοστίζει η αιολική KW όταν την πουλάς στην ΔΕΗ ? Το έχει ψάξει κανείς εάν συμφέρει καλύτερα ένα αιολικό πάρκο αντί 1 φ/β πάρκο ? 
> 
> Ρωτάω διότι ο ΡΟΚΑΣ δεν ενδιαφερεται προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον να κατασκευάσει φ/β πάρκο και έχει στα σχέδια να φτίαξει αιολικά πάρκα τουλάχιστον 40 MW  τα προσεχή ετη.


7cent/KWh

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Το ερώτημα είναι, γιατί το κράτος επιδοτεί τις εγκαταστάσεις φωτοβολταϊκών αντί της αιολικής ενέργειας, εφόσον αυτή έχει 7 φορές μεγαλύτερη απόδοση?

Αυτό που μ'ενδιαφέρει να μάθω προσωπικά, είναι το τι γίνεται σχετικά με τις επιδοτήσεις απο το κράτος, σε ιδιώτες, για την εγκατάσταση μιας ανεμογεννήτριας, ισχύος 3 εως 5 KW, για να καταστεί δυνατός ο υπολογισμός του χρόνου απόσβεσης και της αποδοτικότητας του συστήματος.

Υπάρχουν φυσικά και άλλα πολλά ερωτήματα, όπως γιατί η Ελλάδα μια χώρα νησιωτική με πολλούς ανέμους, να μην βρίσκεται μεταξύ των πρώτων σε τεχνολογία αιολικής ενέργειας, αφήνοντας αυτό το ρόλο σε χώρες όπως τη Δανία και άλλες..

----------


## hemlock

Γιατι τοτε επρεπε να επιδοτησει και την κατοχη γης...
Που θα βαλεις την ανεμογεννητρια? Στην ταρατσα ή στην αυλη σου

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Υποτείθεται οτι αυτός που θα κάνει αίτηση για επιδότηση εγκατάστασης ανεμογεννήτριας, διαθέτει και τον απαιτούμενο χώρο(εγώ π.χ. διαθέτω 4 στρέμματα) και πιστέψτε με υπάρχουν πάρα πολοί που διαθέτουν χώρο για την εγκατάσταση αυτή.
Εγώ πάντως έθεσα το θέμα γενικώς. 
Δηλαδή μπορεί το κράτος να πριμοδοτήσει ιδιώτες ή εταιρίες που θα μπορούσαν να επενδύσουν πολλά χρήματα σε αιολικά πάρκα πολύ μεγάλης ισχύος. Αλλά κι εκείνους που θέλουν να επενδύσουν μικρότερα ποσά και διαθέτουν το χώρο.

----------


## hemlock

> Υποτείθεται οτι αυτός που θα κάνει αίτηση για επιδότηση εγκατάστασης ανεμογεννήτριας, διαθέτει και τον απαιτούμενο χώρο(εγώ π.χ. διαθέτω 4 στρέμματα) και πιστέψτε με υπάρχουν πάρα πολοί που διαθέτουν χώρο για την εγκατάσταση αυτή.
> Εγώ πάντως έθεσα το θέμα γενικώς. 
> Δηλαδή μπορεί το κράτος να πριμοδοτήσει ιδιώτες ή εταιρίες που θα μπορούσαν να επενδύσουν πολλά χρήματα σε αιολικά πάρκα πολύ μεγάλης ισχύος. Αλλά κι εκείνους που θέλουν να επενδύσουν μικρότερα ποσά και διαθέτουν το χώρο.


Και ειναι αρκετος χωρος για να βαλεις *μια* και μονο ανεμογεννητρια.
Το σπιτι σου θα ειναι μεσα σε αυτο το οικοπεδο  η θα τραβηξεις και καμια 10αρια χιλιομετρα γραμμη?

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Το σπίτι βρίσκεται μέσα στο οικόπεδο και το οικόπεδο είναι σε πλαγιά απέναντι από τη θάλασσα, έχει μήκος περίπου 100 μέτρα και άνετα μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί μια ανεμογεννήτρια, χωρίς να ενοχλεί με τυχόν θόρυβο που θα κάνει.

----------


## StavrosDog

δυστυχως δεν παραγει μονο θορυβο μια ανεμογεννητρια αλλα και κατι μυστηριους πονοκεφαλους...

ευβοια experience  :Smile:

----------


## Papous

Χμ.. Ναι.. Αν ηταν τοσο ευκολο να βγει αδεια παραγωγης για αιολικο δεν θα πουλιοντουσαν οι λιγες υπαρχουσες στη μαυρη αγορα..

----------


## Deimos

Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία της PAE από τις 2.482 αιτήσεις που έχουν κατατεθεί για άδεια παραγωγής ενέργειας από AΠE, συνολικής ισχύος 32.019,4 MW έχουν μέχρι σήμερα λάβει άδεια παραγωγής 792 αιτήσεις για συνολική ισχύ 6.698,2307 MW, ενώ έχουν υλοποιηθεί και λειτουργούν μόλις 203 έργα, ισχύος 749,3766 MW.

http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...2&pubid=280504

----------


## ziogask

Μήπως γνωρίζεις ποσά ΜW πρόκειται να εγκρίνουν για το 2007;

----------


## macos

> να κάνω μία ερώτηση που μπορεί να είναι τελείως ηλίθια?
> υπάρχει κίνδυνος να πέσει η θερμοκρασία της γής απο την αύξηση των φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων?
> αφού η ηλιακή ενέργεια απο θερμική θα μετατρέπεται σε χημική -> ηλεκτρική.
> δηλαδή και αυτή η πηγή ενέργειας έχει κάποιο όριο. 
> δε λέω ότι είναι κακό, το αντίθετο μάλιστα αλλά εάν αυξηθεί το ποσοστό αύξησης ανα έτος περισσότερο κάπου θα πρέπει να μπεί κάποιο όριο


 δεν μπορεί να πέσει θερμοκρασία από τα φωτοβολταικά. Η δουλειά τους είναι να μαζεύουν την ενέργεια από τον ήλιο. Αν μη τι άλλο θα μαζεύεται περισσότερη ενέργεια, και η μέση θερμοκρασία θα ανέβει (όχι σε μετρήσιμο βαθμό βέβαια, αλλά κοιτώντας το μαθηματικά θα ανέβει.)

----------


## WandereR

> δεν μπορεί να πέσει θερμοκρασία από τα φωτοβολταικά. Η δουλειά τους είναι να μαζεύουν την ενέργεια από τον ήλιο. Αν μη τι άλλο θα μαζεύεται περισσότερη ενέργεια, και η μέση θερμοκρασία θα ανέβει (όχι σε μετρήσιμο βαθμό βέβαια, αλλά κοιτώντας το μαθηματικά θα ανέβει.)


γκουχου γκουχου... (και οι δυο)

----------


## StavrosDog

@wanderer  :Laughing:

----------


## k_koulos

η καθημερινή σήμερα έχει έναν οδηγό για φωτοβολταϊκές επενδύσεις, λίγο πολύ αυτά που έχουν γραφτεί και εδώ, όποιος θέλει ρίχνει μια ματιά εδώ

ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει και το εξής σχόλιο, το έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανείς; 

*Spoiler:*




			  Σημειώνεται ότι σύμφωνα με απόφαση της ΡΑΕ (Αρ. 136, 20/7/06), μέχρι τον προσδιορισμό των κορεσμένων περιοχών και τον προσδιορισμό του περιορισμού απορρόφησης ισχύος σε αυτές, δεν υποβάλλονται αιτήσεις για εξαίρεση λήψης άδειας παραγωγής για τα νησιά, συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της Εύβοιας.

----------


## yan73

Kαλησπερα σε ολους.
Υπαρχει εντονη φημολογια για την ΡΑΕ και τα περιθωρια ισχυος που θα ανακοινωσει για Κρητη,λεγεται οτι θα θεωρηθει"κορεσμενη",με αποτελεσμα να δωθουν ελαχιστες αδειες εξαιρεσης.Σε επικοινωνια μου με τη ΡΑΕ φυσικα και δεν πηρα απαντηση...

----------


## edge_xania

Εμ βεβαια αφου δεν τους συμφερει με τοση ηλιοφανεια θα εχουν προβλημα...
Αυτο για οσους νομιζαν οτι ενδιαφερεται η κυβερνηση για το περιβαλλον και τις ανανεωσιμες...
Μαυρο θελουν...

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Μετά από προβληματισμό, διαβάζοντας τα διάφορα μηνύματα, σκέπτομαι  μήπως η καλύτερη λύση στο ενεργειακό πρόβλημα του πλανήτη είναι η ατομική ενέργεια?
Λέμε οτι αν κάτι πάει στραβά, υπάρχουν σοβαροί κίνδυνοι για μεγάλες καταστροφές. Αν όμως ληφθούν τα απαραίτητα μέτρα τότε θα έχομε λύσει το πρόβλημα για πολλά χρόνια.
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα αεροπλάνα σαν μεταφορικό μέσο, δεν παύει όμως να είναι το ασφαλέστερο απ' όλα. Δεν ξέρω, μια ιδέα ήταν!!!

----------


## edge_xania

Η λυση ειναι οι ατομικες βομβες...

Και ο νοων νοειτω...

----------


## teris1973

Το πρόβλημα με τα φωτοβολταϊκά στοιχεία είναι οτι ο καθένας μπορεί να παράγει ενεργεια για να καλύψει της ανάγκες του!!! οπότε ποίο θα είναι το κέρδος ας πούμε του δημοσίου που μας πέρνει τόσα χρήματα μέσω της Δεή και των λογ/σμών αυτής. Μεγάλο παράδειγμα ή προσπάθεια ελέγχου που γίνεται μέσω των τραπεζικών δανείων διάφορων τραπεζών που λένε ότι σου δίνουν δάνειο για αγόρα και εγκατάσταση αλλά το κόλπο είναι ότι τους παραχωρής τα δικαιώματα παραγωγής για όση διαρκία είναι δανείο!!! δήλ. εσύ τα κάνεις όλα και για τα πρώτα τουλάχιστον 10 χρόνια δεν θα δείς μερικά ευρουλάκια. Το έχω ψάξει το θέμα αν είναι να κάνεις κάτι πρέπει να έχεις δικά σου χρήματα.

----------


## viron

Μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο και συζήτησεις με ειδικούς, έχω καταλήξει ότι η επένδυση στην παραγωγή ρεύματος με φωτοβολταικά ΔΕΝ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ. 

Από χρηματοοικονομικής άποψης είναι πολύ χαμηλής απόδοσης με μεγάλα ποσοστά αβεβαιότητας. (τα περί απόσβεσης σε 5 , 7 χρόνια είναι 'παραμύθια')

Επιγραμματικά οι λόγοι είναι:

Yψηλό κόστος έναρξης (έναρξη εταιρείας, αμοιβές συμβούλου, μελέτες)
Χαμηλό ποσοστό επιδότησης (συνήθως και ΑΝ τελικά εγκριθεί θα είναι κάτω από 20%)
Αβεβαιότητα για την σταθερότητα μακροχρόνιας απόδοσης  των υλικών.
Τελικό πραγματικό ποσοστό απόδοσης στο κεφάλαιο επένδυσης κάτω από 10%.

Μεγάλο ποσοστό των αιτήσεων γίνονται για κατοχύρωση από επιτήδειους που προσδοκούν να μεταπωλήσουν την άδεια. (μορφή επινοικίασης)

Κρίμα.

Βύρων.

----------


## anon

εμμμ, α γειά σου! Τι λέω τόσο καιρό;;;;;; Τα νούμερα δεν μου βγαίνουν... Ακόμη και εαν επιδοτηθείς με το 50% (ουτοπικο σενάριο). Μην ξεχνάμε ότι πρέπει να έχεις και καλό [blue|green]tooth και πάλι πρέπει να πέσει και το σχετικό "γλυκό" που θαναι μαύρο, για να πάρεις κοντά στο 50% (και άν). Η έντονη προσπάθεια να "πουλήσει" η ιδέα στους μικρούς, μου φαινοταν "ύποπτη". Οπως είπα και σε παλιότερο μήνυμα, εαν ήταν τόσο μα τόσο καλή επένδυση, όλες οι εταιρίες στα Οινόφυτα, και βγαίνοντας απο Αθήνα, που έχουν συνολικά τετρ. χιλιόμετρα απο σκεπές, έχουν λεφτά, έχουν δυνατότητες χρηματοδότησης απο τράπεζες (δεν ειναι ιδιώτες δανειολήπτες για να τους κάνουν ότι θέλουν), έχουν συμβούλους κλπ κλπ, θα πρέπει να είχαν γεμίσει φωτοβολταικά! (και χωρίς κόστος γής, σκεπές που υπάρχουν ήδη). Δεν έχω δεί ούτε μια σκεπή!

Εαν δεν πέσουν τα φωτοβολταικά τουλάχιστον στο 1/5 μην πω στο 1/10 απο ότι είναι σήμερα, δεν πρόκειται να γίνει εκτενής χρήση της τεχνολογίας αυτής.... Και όσο και μεγάλες επενδύσεις και να γίνουν, δεν μπορούν να φτάσουν σε μαζικότητα που θα μπορούσε να φτάσει εαν είχε κόστος το 1/10. Τότε όλοι όσοι είχαν επαρκή επιφάνεια (σκεπές), όλα τα σπίτια, θα βάζανε φωτοβολταικά για να περιορίσουν το κοστος του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος. Σε όλη την Ελλάδα.....

ΕΔΙΤ: Νομίζω ότι ο σημαντικοτερος παράγοντας ειναι ότι η απόδοση κεφαλαίου ειναι κάτω απο 10%, ίσως μάλιστα αρκετά. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπαίνεις σε πολύ φασαρία, για να πάρεις 2-4 % παραπάνω απο μακροχρόνια κατάθεση σε τράπεζα!!! Σίγουρα δεν είναι δελεαστικό. Και γιαυτο δίνουν μισό ευρω την κιλοβατώρα

----------


## lazar

> Μεγάλο ποσοστό των αιτήσεων γίνονται για κατοχύρωση από επιτήδειους που προσδοκούν να μεταπωλήσουν την άδεια. (μορφή επινοικίασης)


Μ' αρέσει αυτή η χώρα... ο νους πολλών είναι στην άκοπη μάσα. Μπορεί να μπει νόμος που να απαγορεύει νοοτροπία λέτε;

----------


## anon

Εύκολα θα μπορούσαν να πετάξουν έξω αυτούς τους επιτήδειους, αν θέλανε. Θα μπορούσαν πχ να βάλουν ρήτρα ότι η άδεια ειναι μη μεταβιβάσιμη. Πρώτο αυτό. Κατα δεύτερο, με την παρέλευση διετίας, και εφόσον δεν έχει προχωρήσει ο κάτοχος της άδειας, αυτή να ανακαλείται αυτομάτως (για τις περιπτώσεις που θα κάνουν αιτήσεις και θα περιμένουν αλλαγή του νόμου περι μεταφοράς της άδειας).

----------


## lazar

> Μετά από προβληματισμό, διαβάζοντας τα διάφορα μηνύματα, σκέπτομαι  μήπως η καλύτερη λύση στο ενεργειακό πρόβλημα του πλανήτη είναι η ατομική ενέργεια?
> Λέμε οτι αν κάτι πάει στραβά, υπάρχουν σοβαροί κίνδυνοι για μεγάλες καταστροφές. Αν όμως ληφθούν τα απαραίτητα μέτρα τότε θα έχομε λύσει το πρόβλημα για πολλά χρόνια.
> Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα αεροπλάνα σαν μεταφορικό μέσο, δεν παύει όμως να είναι το ασφαλέστερο απ' όλα. Δεν ξέρω, μια ιδέα ήταν!!!



Υπάρχει το πρόβλημα των πυρηνικών αποβλήτων, δεν είναι τόσο καθαρή ενέργεια, όσο δείχνει αρχικά.

----------


## lazar

> Εύκολα θα μπορούσαν να πετάξουν έξω αυτούς τους επιτήδειους, αν θέλανε. Θα μπορούσαν πχ να βάλουν ρήτρα ότι η άδεια ειναι μη μεταβιβάσιμη. Πρώτο αυτό. Κατα δεύτερο, με την παρέλευση διετίας, και εφόσον δεν έχει προχωρήσει ο κάτοχος της άδειας, αυτή να ανακαλείται αυτομάτως (για τις περιπτώσεις που θα κάνουν αιτήσεις και θα περιμένουν αλλαγή του νόμου περι μεταφοράς της άδειας).


anon, δεν είναι τόσο απλές οι λύσεις αυτές, όσο λες. Κάθε κρατική παρέμβαση στην οικονομία έχει απρόβλεπτες επιπτώσεις. Περιοριστικές ρήτρες σαν αυτές που αναφέρεις θα είχαν επίπτωση και σε σοβαρούς επενδυτές οι οποίοι δεν θα προχωρούσαν διότι α) θα έβλεπαν ότι η ευελιξία της επένδυσης τους πειρορίζεται και β) θα διαπίστωναν ότι το κράτος έχει σκοπό να παρεμβαίνει δυναμικά, επομένως το μέλλον γίνεται λιγώτερο προβλέψιμο. Κοινώς, "κοντά στα ξερά καίγονται και τα χλωρά". Και οι άδειες για περίπτερο πωλούνται, είναι μία δυνατότητα να αποκτήσεις κέρδος, είναι ένα Κεφάλαιο, δεν μπορεί να εξανεμιστεί δια νόμου. Άσε που πιθανόν να απαγορεύεται η θέσπιση τέτοιας διάταξης από άλλον νόμο ελληνικό ή κοινοτικό.

Το πρόβλημα που έθιξα παραπανω είναι γενικώτερο. Στην Ελλάδα έχει επικρατήσει η απαξίωση της εργασίας και δυστυχώς στις νεώτερες ηλικίες περισσότερο. Αυτή ασφαλώς έχει κάποια αίτια αλλά δεν θα τα αναφέρω εδώ. Ήδη είμαι εκτός θέματος και ζητώ συγγνώμη γι' αυτό. Αυτή η κατάσταση φάνηκε με το χρηματιστήριο και ξαναφαίνεται σε μικρότερη κλίμακα με τα φωτοβολταϊκά. Νομίζουν κάποιοι ότι θα κάθονται και θα δουλέυει ο ήλιος για λογαριασμό τους. Δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει αυτό, ας το καταλάβουν. Οι υπολογιστές διαθέτουν μεγαλύτερη ικανότητα αυτοματισμού και όμως μόνοι τους δεν μπορούν να κάνουν το ελάχιστο. Δεν υπάρχει υπεραξία από αντικείμενα, για να το πω διαφορετικά.

----------


## chrand

* Ανανεώσιμα... εμπόδια 

** Ελλείψεις κινήτρων και γραφειοκρατία φρενάρουν την «πράσινη» ενέργεια

*Σημαντικές ελλείψεις κινήτρων και γραφειοκρατικά εμπόδια για την ανάπτυξη των Ανανεώσιμων Πηγών Ενέργειας (ΑΠΕ) στην Ελλάδα εντοπίζουν ειδικοί και περιβαλλοντικές οργανώσεις.

  Αν και υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον από τους επενδυτές, ο νόμος για τις ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας που ψηφίστηκε πριν από εννέα μήνες δεν έχει προκαλέσει την πολυαναμενόμενη άνθηση της αγοράς, σύμφωνα με τον υπεύθυνο της εκστρατείας της Greenpeace για την καταπολέμηση των κλιματικών αλλαγών κ. Δημήτρη Ιμπραήμ.   
 «Βασικό πρόβλημα είναι ότι πέρα από την επιδότηση του ρεύματος από τη ΔΕΗ, δεν υπάρχουν αρχικά κίνητρα για να αγοράσουν οι οικιακοί καταναλωτές φωτοβολταϊκά. Θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει σοβαρή επιδότηση στο αρχικό κόστος και όχι ελάφρυνση της τάξεως του 3-8% με πλαφόν τα 700 ευρώ, η οποία για επενδύσεις ύψους 30.000 ευρώ δεν αποτελεί κίνητρο. Θα μπορούσε, αν ήθελε η κυβέρνηση, να παρέχει κίνητρα για την ανάπτυξη των ΑΠΕ σε επίπεδο καταναλωτή, να απαλλάξει τον ενδιαφερόμενο εντελώς από τον ΦΠΑ. Μεγάλης απαλλαγής έτυχε η εγκατάσταση των ηλιακών θερμοσίφωνων και γέμισε η Ελλάδα», επισημαίνει ο κ. Ιμπραήμ.   
 Επιπλέον τα συμβόλαια των ιδιωτών με τη ΔΕΗ δεν προχωρούν. Σύμφωνα με καταγγελίες υπάρχουν καταναλωτές που έχουν εγκαταστήσει φωτοβολταϊκά πριν από εννέα μήνες και ακόμα οι τεχνικοί της ΔΕΗ δεν τα έχουν συνδέσει με το δίκτυο.


*Ανεμογεννήτριες στον... αέρα*  
 «Στην Αγγλία σήμερα αγοράζουν ανεμογεννήτριες στα σουπερμάρκετ - και ας μην έχουν την μέγιστη απόδοση σε συνθήκες πόλης», αναφέρει ο πρόεδρος της Ελληνικής Επιστημονικής Ένωσης Αιολικής Ενέργειας κ. Γιάννης Τσιπουρίδης.   
 «Στα προάστια όπου τα ρεύματα αέρα δεν είναι χαοτικά όπως στο κέντρο της πόλης μπορεί να επιτευχθεί ικανοποιητική απόδοση. Παρόλα αυτά, η ελληνική κυβέρνηση αποθαρρύνει την εγκατάσταση ανεμογεννητριών από οικιακούς καταναλωτές αφού το ρεύμα που παράγουν δεν πριμοδοτείται, όπως συμβαίνει με τα φωτοβολταϊκά», λέει ο κ. Ιμπραήμ..   
 Όσον αφορά στα μεγάλα αιολικά έργα, αυτά σύμφωνα με τους ειδικούς έχουν παγώσει. Η ανυπαρξία δικτύου εκεί όπου υπάρχει αιολικό δυναμικό είναι ο βασικός παράγοντας στασιμότητας, αφού δεν μπορεί να απορροφηθεί το παραγόμενο ρεύμα.   
 Το πολυδιαφημισμένο Ειδικό Χωροταξικό Πλαίσιο για τις ΑΠΕ, που είχε εξαγγελθεί προεκλογικά και έπεσε τελικά στο τραπέζι για δημόσια διαβούλευση πριν από ένα μήνα, «έχει τρομερές αοριστίες και χρήζει αποσαφηνίσεων, τροποποιήσεων και βελτιώσεων», σύμφωνα με τους ειδικούς.


*Τα «αγκάθια» του Χωροταξικού Πλαισίου* 
 Σύμφωνα με τον κ. Νίκο Βασιλάκο, αντιπρόεδρο της Ευρωπαϊκής Συνομοσπονδίας Παραγωγών ΑΠΕ, «τα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα του Ειδικού Χωροταξικού Πλαισίου εντοπίζονται στη δύσκολη διαδικασία διαβούλευσης, θεσμοθέτησης και εφαρμογής του». Επιπλέον, υπάρχουν σημαντικές ασάφειες και αοριστίες για ορισμένες από τις λεγόμενες «ζώνες αποκλεισμού», στις οποίες απαγορεύεται η εγκατάσταση έργων ΑΠΕ, όπως οι «ατύπως διαμορφωμένες, στο πλαίσιο της εκτός σχεδίου δόμησης, τουριστικές και οικιστικές περιοχές», δηλαδή τα αυθαίρετα και όχι μόνο, «οι αξιόλογες ακτές και παραλίες» και «οι αγροτικές περιοχές υψηλής παραγωγικότητας», δηλαδή οι περιοχές τις οποίες η ίδια η μελέτη του Ειδικού Χωροταξικού Πλαισίου δεν θεωρεί ζώνες ασυμβατότητας με τις ΑΠΕ!   
 «Το να εγκαταστήσει κανείς φωτοβολταϊκά σε μια αγροτική περιοχή υψηλής παραγωγικότητας έχει μόνο θετικά σημεία: πρώτον δίνει ένα διέξοδο στον αγρότη, ο οποίος εξασφαλίζει σημαντικό εισόδημα. Δεύτερον, δεν αποκλείει την γεωργική δραστηριότητα αφού τα φωτοβολταϊκά μπορούν να συνυπάρχουν με καλλιέργειες όπως συμβαίνει σε χώρες της Ευρώπης. Θα μπορούσε να γίνει μία ρύθμιση ώστε να επιτρέπεται σε αυτές τις ζώνες να υπάρχουν και φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα», αναφέρει ο κ. Ιμπραήμ.   
 Μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα εντοπίζονται στα μέτρα που λαμβάνονται για την οπτική όχληση από την εγκατάσταση αιολικών πάρκων. «Η θεσμοθέτηση τυφλού μαθηματικού μοντέλου ώστε να αποκλείεται η ανάπτυξη αιολικών πάρκων αγνοώντας τις ιδιαίτερες συνθήκες, όπως το ανάγλυφο και το φυσικό και ανθρωπογενές περιβάλλον, δεν έχει εφαρμοστεί πουθενά στον κόσμο. Ωστόσο πάει να εφαρμοστεί στην Ελλάδα», επισημαίνει ο κ. Ν. Βασιλάκος





*Spoiler:*









ta-nea.dolnet.gr

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Η λυση ειναι οι ατομικες βομβες...
> 
> Και ο νοων νοειτω...


Γιατί αυτή η καταστροφολογία?

Δηλαδή η παραγωγή ενέργειας με την μέθοδο της σύντηξης, η οποία δεν έχει ούτε καν απόβλητα και εφόσον φυσικά ληφθούν όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα, θα αντιστοιχούσε με ατομική βόμβα? 
Όλα παίζονται στο πως αντιμετωπίζεται το κάθε πρόβλημα. 
Ανέφερα το θέμα μεταφοράς με αεροπλάνο, γιατί πολοί φοβούνται να μπουν σε αεροπλάνο διότι σε περίπτωση πτώσης δεν γλιτώνει κανείς. Το θέμα όμως δεν είναι το πόσοι γλιτώνουν όταν πέσει κάποιο αεροπλάνο αλλά το πόσοι σκοτώνονται παγκοσμίως με αεροπλάνο καί πόσοι με το αυτοκίνητο.
Αν ρωτήσεις αυτόν που φοβάται το αεροπλάνο, θα σου πεί ότι με το αυτοκίνητο νεώθει πλήρη ασφάλεια.
Όλα λοιπόν είναι σχετικά και δεν πρέπει να απορρίπτομε τίποτε χωρίς σοβαρά επιχειρήματα.

----------


## anon

> anon, δεν είναι τόσο απλές οι λύσεις αυτές, όσο λες. Κάθε κρατική παρέμβαση στην οικονομία έχει απρόβλεπτες επιπτώσεις. Περιοριστικές ρήτρες σαν αυτές που αναφέρεις θα είχαν επίπτωση και σε σοβαρούς επενδυτές οι οποίοι δεν θα προχωρούσαν διότι α) θα έβλεπαν ότι η ευελιξία της επένδυσης τους πειρορίζεται και β) θα διαπίστωναν ότι το κράτος έχει σκοπό να παρεμβαίνει δυναμικά, επομένως το μέλλον γίνεται λιγώτερο προβλέψιμο. Κοινώς, "κοντά στα ξερά καίγονται και τα χλωρά". Και οι άδειες για περίπτερο πωλούνται, είναι μία δυνατότητα να αποκτήσεις κέρδος, είναι ένα Κεφάλαιο, δεν μπορεί να εξανεμιστεί δια νόμου. Άσε που πιθανόν να απαγορεύεται η θέσπιση τέτοιας διάταξης από άλλον νόμο ελληνικό ή κοινοτικό.
> .


Καταλαβαίνω αυτο που λές. Αλλά όπως πουλήσανε την άδεια WiMAX με κάποιους όρους, έτσι θα μπορούσαν να βάλουν κάποιους όρους στις άδεις για φωτοβολταικά ή αιολικά. Ωστε να μην μαζεύονται κάποιοι "ξύπνιοι" ημέτεροι, να παίρνουν χαρτιά και μετά να πουλάνε "αέρα". Νομίζω ότι μπορούν να υπάρξουν κάποιες ρήτρες που να το διασφαλίζουν αυτό, χωρίς να δημιουργησουν πρόβλημα σε επενδυτές.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Υπάρχει το πρόβλημα των πυρηνικών αποβλήτων, δεν είναι τόσο καθαρή ενέργεια, όσο δείχνει αρχικά.


Έχω ζητήσει από φίλο μου, να μου στείλει με e-mail το ποσοστό της παραγόμενης ενέργειας με τη μέθοδο αυτή στη Γαλλία και θα το ανακοινώσω στο Forum μόλις το λάβω. Εκεί απ'ότι γνωρίζω δεν έχει προκληθεί κανένα ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα στη δημόσια υγεία από τα πυρηνικά απόβλητα. Αντίθετα στην Μεγαλόπολη της Πελοποννήσου, έτσι για να πάρω ένα παράδειγμα,  η παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας από τη ΔΕΗ, ταλαιπωρεί αφάνταστα τους κατοίκους της γύρω περιοχής.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Υπάρχει το πρόβλημα των πυρηνικών αποβλήτων, δεν είναι τόσο καθαρή ενέργεια, όσο δείχνει αρχικά.


Τώρα έχω στοιχεία από τη Γαλλία:
Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, η Γαλλία καλύπτει σχεδόν το 75% της ενέργειάς της από πυρηνική τεχνολογία και ετοιμάζονται να επενδύσουν περί τα 4,7 δισ. Ευρώ για νέα μονάδα παραγωγής πυρηνικής ενέργειας με τη μέθοδο της σύντηξης,στην Cadarache. 
Σε σχετικό άρθρο που ανακάλυψα στο διαδίκτυο, η πυρηνική ενέργεια είναι αυτή που μολύνει λιγότερο το περιβάλλον σε σχέση με τους άλλους τρόπους παραγωγής. Αναφέρουν μάλιστα και το θέμα της καταστροφής του Τσέρνομπίλ, λέγοντας οτι εκεί υπήρξαν εγκληματικές αμέλειες. Λένε επίσης ότι από τις μονάδες παραγωγής ενέργειας που λειτουργούν με βοξίτη, εκπέμπονται μαζί με άλλα, και πολλά ραδιενεργά στοιχεία. Επίσης υπάρχει σημαντική κοσμική ακτινοβολία που και αυτή βρίσκεται σε αρκετά υψηλά επίπεδα.
Σαν συμπέρασμα λένε, οτι εφόσον οι εγκαταστάσεις της πυρηνικής ενέργειας γίνουν σύμφωνα με τις πρέπουσες προδιαγραφές, εξασφάλίζονται, ασφάλεια για τη δημόσια υγεία, λιγότερη μόλυνση του περιβάλλοντος, χαμηλό κόστος παραγωγής και απεξάρτηση από τις πηγές ένέργειας που έχουν ημερομηνία λήξης.

----------


## anon

Tο πρόβλημα απο ότι ξέρω δεν είναι με τις μονάδες παραγωγής με ατομική ενέργεια, που αν έχουν τις σωστές προδιαγραφές και τηρούνται όλα όσα πρέπει, θεωρούνται ικανοποιητικά ασφαλείς, αλλά με τα ραδιενεργά απόβλητα, που έχουν ημίσια ζωή μερικές δεκάδες χιλιάδες χρόνια, και προσπαθούν να τα ξεφορτωθούν με όποιο τρόπο μπορούν, μιας και αυτά ειναι πολύ επικίνδυνα. Και μάλιστα όσο περνά ο καιρός, γίνεται πιο δύσκολο το έργο της παρακολούθησης αυτών. Πολλές χώρες τα "ξεφορτώνονται" σε τριτοκοσμικές έναντι μικρού τιμήματος (άλλος θαχει τον μπελλά, αρκεί να φύγει απο εμάς). Εχει αναφερθεί ότι και στην FYROM και σε άλλες περιοχές εδώ στα Βαλκάνια έχουν φέρει ραδιενεργά απόβλητα. 

Ακόμη όμως και να μην υπήρχε το θέμα των αποβλήτων, απο ένα σχετικό ντοκυμαντέρ που είχα δεί, αναφερόταν ότι το διαθέσιμο ουράνιο για πυρηνικά εργοστάσια, καλύπτει τις ενεργειακές ανάγκες του πλανήτη για δέκα - είκοσι χρόνια το πολύ. Αρα δεν ειναι η μορφή ενέργειας που μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει τις ήδη υπάρχουσες. Οσο για την πυρηνική σύντηξη, υπάρχει ένα φιλόδοξο διεθνές σχέδιο που ξεκινά στην Γαλλία, αλλά ακόμη θέλουμε πολύ καιρό, πάνω απο 10-20 χρόνια, για να έχουμε αντιδραστήρες σύντηξης που να ειναι και οικονομικοί. 

Για τα επόμενα λοιπόν 30-40 χρόνια πρέπει να επενδύσουμε όλοι, ολος ο πλανήτης, περισσότερο σε ΑΠΕ. Η Ισπανία πχ προχωρά δυνατά, η Δανία βγάζει το 40% της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας απο αιολογεννήτριες. Εμείς, που έχουμε και γεωγραφικη μορφολογία που ευνοεί, μεγάλη ηλιοφάνεια κλπ, και είμαστε πολύ πίσω... Γιατί; Το ψάρι βρωμά απο το κεφάλι...

----------


## viron

Η πυρηνική ενέργεια δεν είναι 'καθαρή' , αφήνει ραδιενεργά κατάλοιπα που θα μολύνουν για αιώνες, η διαχείεισή τους είναι δαπανηρή, αλλά δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα της μόλυνσης.

Στην Ελλάδα(βαλκάνια γενικότερα) λόγω σεισμικότητας το όποιο πυρηνικό εργοστάσιο είναι επικίνδυνο για ατύχημα.

Επι πλέον μην κάνουμε συγκρίσεις με χώρες βαριάς βιομηχανίας με την Ελλάδα που παράγει λεμόνια και αγγούρια. Το να  κάνουμε πυρηνικό εργοστάσιο στην Ελλάδα είναι σαν να κόβεις με αλυσοπρίονο βούτυρο.

Τα στατιστικά στοιχεία λένε ότι στην Ελλάδα είμαστε από τους πιο σπάταλους ενεργειακά.
Ας βάλουμε λοιπόν μια τάξη στην σπατάλη, ας εξαντλήσουμε τους εναλλακτικούς τρόπους παραγωγής και ας αφήσουμε τα πυρηνικά εργοστάσια που είναι και ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΑ.

Αν ήταν στην γεωγραφική θέση της Ελλάδας άλλοι Βορειοευρωπαίοι θα είχαν φτάσει σε εξωφρενικά ποσοστά ενεργειακής αυτάρκειας από εναλλακτικούς τρόπους, εδώ απλά κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς δεν απασχολείται.

Βύρων.

----------


## lazar

Η παραγωγή ενεργείας από σύντηξη (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ITER) είναι ένα ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα στην Γαλλία, δεν είναι δυνατόν να περιμένουμε να ακολουθήσει η Ελλάδα τόσο γρήγορα τους πρωτοπόρους της επιστήμης.

Το καλό με τα πυρηνικά γενικώς είναι η οικονομία χώρου. Τα φωτοβολταϊκά χρειάζονται μεγάλες επιφάνειες. Πιστεύω όμως ότι α) υπάρχουν ορεινές περιοχές ανεκμετάλλευτες και β) σίγουρα στο μέλλον θα βελτιωθούν τεχνολογικά και μπορεί να ελαττωθεί το μεγεθος της απαιτούμενης επιφάνειας.

----------


## vagdsl

Πολλά θέματα βάλατε, με συντομία λοιπόν:

Το υπαρκτό και έντονο πρόβλημά μας σήμερα είναι το φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου, η πυρηνική ενέργεια είναι ο μοναδικός τρόπος αντιμετώπισής του και τα ρίσκα, αν και υπαρκτά, είναι ελάχιστα σε σχέση με την ωφέλεια.

Η Ελάδα εκτός από λεμόνια και αγγούρια έχει αναπτύξει μοναδική τεχνογνωσία στην εκμετάλλευση λιγνίτη χαμηλής θερμογόνου ικανότητας, και η τεχνογνωσία αυτή είναι που επιτρέπει στους Έλληνες να καταναλώνουν ηλεκτρική ενέργεια με κόστος στο 60% του μέσου Ευρωπαϊκού.Ο λιγνίτης είναι "βρώμικο" καύσιμο, αλλά μόνο αυτό έχουμε, μακάρι να είχαμε φυσικό αέριο. 

Έχουμε βέβαια ήλιο και αέρα, αλλά οι επενδύσεις σε ΑΠΕ, που ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να είναι επιδοτούμενες για να είναι βιώσιμες, ΔΕΝ μειώνουν τις ανάγκες επενδύσεων σε ηλεκτροπαραγωγή από υδρογονάνθρακες (λιγνίτης, Φυσικό αέριο, πετρέλαιο στα νησιά). Μειώνουν όμως την αναμενόμενη απόδοση των θερμικών σταθμών οπότε προκύπτουν ανάγκες πρόσθετων επιδοτήσεων (π.χ. Διαγωνισμός ΔΕΣΜΗΕ για εγγύηση του 70% της παραγωγής σταθμών Φυσικού Αερίου). Φαύλος κύκλος επιδοτήσεων...

Στατιστικά είμαστε σπάταλοι, φυσικό είναι με το χαμηλό κόστος, αλλά στον δείκτη kWh/μονάδα ΑΕΠ, αντίθετα είμαστε χαμηλά στον δείκτη kWh/κάτοικο. 

Αν ο ΥΠΕΘΟ αυξήσει το ΑΕΠ με τα γνωστά κολπάκια θα πάψουμε να είμαστε σπάταλοι?

Επίσης να συνειδητοποιήσουμε πως όσο αυξάνεται η ηλεκτρική ενέργεια που παράγεται από ΑΠΕ τόσο θα αυξάνεται και το κόστος που πληρώνουμε όλοι μας με την μορφή "Τέλους ΑΠΕ", δείτε τους λογαρισμούς σας.

Τέλος να σημειώσουμε πως, στην Ελλάδα, αν και η χρήση των ΑΠΕ είναι χαμηλή στην ηλεκτροπαραγωγή, είναι πολύ σημαντική στην παραγωγή ζεστού νερού (ηλιακοί θερμοσίφωνες), όπου υπάρχει Ελληνική Βιομηχανία που διαχρονικά επιδοτήθηκε και αναπτύχθηκε. Φαντάζομαι αν αναπτυχθεί βιομηχανία παραγωγής ανεμογεννητριών (όπως στην Δανία) οι επιδοτήσεις θα έχουν έννοια καθώς θα μένουν στην χώρα και θα δίνουν πραγματική αναπτυξιακή προοπτική.

Και κάποιες προτάσεις:
1. Εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας με σωστά κατασκευασμένα και μονωμένα κτίρια. - Εισαγωγή ενεργειακής ταυτότητα κτιρίων.
2. Επέκταση χρήσης Φ.Α. για θέρμανση, κατάργηση πετρελαίου θέρμανσης.
3. Κίνητρα για χρήση Φ.Α. στις μετακινήσεις.
4. Φορολόγηση της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, αντίστοιχη με αυτή των άλλων καυσίμων.

----------


## anon

Αντι να επιδοτούν επιχειρήσεις (για να τα φάνε κάποιοι βαισκά μεγάλοι), γιατί δεν επιδοτούν γενικώς τις προμήθειες για οικιακή χρηση συστημάτων ΑΠΕ; Μάλιστα θα μπορούσε να γίνει "ανέξοδα", με την μορφή φορολογικών ελαφρύνσεων επι μια σειρά ετών, όπως πχ εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταικών απαλλαγή απο το κόστος αγοράς / εγκατάστασης επαναληπτικά επι 10 έτη (έτσι δίνουμε σημαντικές φορολογικές ελαφρύνσεις χωρίς να δώσουμε χρήματα για επιδότηση κλπ,  και ταυτόχρονα κάνουμε διευκολύνσεις και για δανειοδότηση). Εαν ήταν οικονομικό, εγώ θα έβαζα, αλλά με τις τωρινές τιμές ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος *δεν συμφέρει* μια εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταικών ή/και αιολογεννήτριας με τα παρελκόμενα (μπαταρίες, inverters κλπ). Ας το κάνουν να συμφέρει, και θα το βάλει ο κόσμος... *

Επίσης τι γίνεται με το biodiesel? Στο εξωτερικό γενικεύεται η χρήση του,εδώ που είμαστε; Στην Γερμανία γίνεται έντονη ανακύκλωση απορριμάτων, ειδικά σε πλαστικό, χαρτί και αλουμίνιο (με σημαντικά ενεργειακά ωφέλη πλην των άλλων). Εδώ που είμαστε;

(*) Το ας το κάνουν να συμφέρει, προσοχή, να μην ληφθεί σαν αύξηση της τιμής ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος, 10 φορές πάνω, ώστε πλέον να είναι δελεαστκή η χρήση ΑΠΕ. Ας δώσουν επιδοτήσεις, φοροελαφρύνσεις, δανειοδότηση με τους καλύτερους δυνατούς όρους. Για παράδειγμα στην Καλιφόρνια, εγκατάσταση ενός φωτοβολταικού συστήματος ισχύος 2.5KW και με κόστος περίπου 15,000 δολλάρια, επιδοτείται απο την πολιτεία με 5Κ+ δολλάρια, και έκπτωση επιπλέον 2Κ δολλάρια κατεβαζοντος το κόστος κάτω απο το μισό!!!

----------


## lazar

anon, εννοείς να βάλει ο καθένας στο διαμέρισμά του;

----------


## anon

Οχι, για πόλεις δυστυχώς δεν παίζει. Οσοι όμως έχουν μοναχικά σπίτια (προάστια), μπορούν να βάλουν. Καθώς και στην επαρχία. Εγώ πχ έχω απο πάνω μου σκεπή  :Laughing:  Εγώ θα μπορούσα να βάλω φωτοβολταικά. Αν κόστιζε το πολύ 4Κ - 5Κ πλήρες σύστημα ισχύος 2KW+ θα τόβαζα. Ομως με τιμές ΗΠΑ, ένα τέτοιο σύστημα κοστίζει 15Κ - 20Κ. Δεν συμφέρει. Δεν πρόκειται να αποσβεσθεί ποτέ! (και δεν μιλώ για πώληση στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ, τόσο μικρές μονάδες ουσιαστικά είναι για μείωση έως εξάλειψη της οικιακής κατανάλωσης πρωτίστως).

----------


## k_koulos

> Αντίθετα στην Μεγαλόπολη της Πελοποννήσου, έτσι για να πάρω ένα παράδειγμα,.....


να σου υπενθυμίσω οτι η Μεγαλόπολη έχει δώσει σεισμό που δεν θα ήθελες να τον έχεις κοντά στο πυρηνικό σου εργοστάσιο :Wink:  



Off Topic


		για το οτι οι μέχρι τώρα μορφές είναι άκρως ρυπογόνες δεν νομίζω οτι πρέπει να το συζητάμε :Thumb down:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> να σου υπενθυμίσω οτι η Μεγαλόπολη έχει δώσει σεισμό που δεν θα ήθελες να τον έχεις κοντά στο πυρηνικό σου εργοστάσιο 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		για το οτι οι μέχρι τώρα μορφές είναι άκρως ρυπογόνες δεν νομίζω οτι πρέπει να το συζητάμε


Κανείς δε λέει ότι η πυρηνική ενέργεια δεν είναι ρυπογόνα, η συζήτηση γίνεται για να καταλάβουμε το μερίδιο ρύπανσης της κάθε μεθόδου.
Εγώ προσωπικά νομίζω οτι σε ένα Forum, με τρόπο ευπρεπή και δημοκρατικό, όλα μπορούν να συζητηθούν, αρκεί να έχουν σχέση με το θέμα.

----------


## WandereR

> Το καλό με τα πυρηνικά γενικώς είναι η οικονομία χώρου. Τα φωτοβολταϊκά χρειάζονται μεγάλες επιφάνειες. Πιστεύω όμως ότι α) υπάρχουν ορεινές περιοχές ανεκμετάλλευτες και β) σίγουρα στο μέλλον θα βελτιωθούν τεχνολογικά και μπορεί να ελαττωθεί το μεγεθος της απαιτούμενης επιφάνειας.


Το μόνο κακό με τα πυρηνικά είναι το θέμα χώρου θέλεις ν α πεις.

Με το λιγνίτη που έχουμε κάψει στην Ελλάδα, το Τσερνομπιλ δεν φαντάζει τόσο εγκληματικό.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Το μόνο κακό με τα πυρηνικά είναι το θέμα χώρου θέλεις ν α πεις.
> 
> Με το λιγνίτη που έχουμε κάψει στην Ελλάδα, το Τσερνομπιλ δεν φαντάζει τόσο εγκληματικό.


Σίγουρα δεν είναι το μόνο κακό το θέμα χώρου (αυτό είναι το λιγότερο) πρέπει όμως να μην αγνοήσουμε και τα θετικά, που είναι πάρα πολλά. Πρέπει δηλ. να το δούμε συγκρίνοντας όλες τις παραμέτρους του προβλήματος.

----------


## WandereR

Μα το κύριο κακό είναι το θέμα του χώρου.

Ποια αλλά μειονεκτήματα έχουν δλδ?

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Μα το κύριο κακό είναι το θέμα του χώρου.
> 
> Ποια αλλά μειονεκτήματα έχουν δλδ?


Το κύριο μειονέκτημα της πυρηνικής ενέργειας είναι η διαχείριση των ραδιενεργών αποβλήτων, που υπάρχουν έτσι κι αλιώς, αλλά που πρέπει να τα διαχειριστούμε με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να μην υπάρχει ο παραμικρός κίνδυνος για τη δημόσια υγεία και γενικά για το περιβάλλον. Αυτή η δύσκολη αντιμετώπιση της σωστής διαχείτισης των ραδιενεργών αποβλήτων, είναι η αιτία που το κόστος παραγωγής ανεβαίνει σημαντικά. Δεν παύει όμως να παραμένει, μετά από υπολογισμό όλων των παραμέτρων κόστους παραγωγής, η πλέον συμφέρουσα συγκρινόμενη με όλες τις άλλες.
Όσο για τα αποθέματα ουρανίου στον πλανήτη μας, σύμφωνα πάντα με τα στοιχεία που πήρα από το άρθρο στο Γαλλικό Side, είναι πάρα πολλά.

----------


## Deimos

γιαυτο εχουν στα σχεδια τους τον ανελκιστιρα που θα ανεβενει στο διαστιμα για να ανεβαζουν τα αποβλητα στην σεληνη με μικρο κοστος  :Razz:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> γιαυτο εχουν στα σχεδια τους τον ανελκιστιρα που θα ανεβενει στο διαστιμα για να ανεβαζουν τα αποβλητα στην σεληνη με μικρο κοστος


Ναι αλλά όταν ανέβουμε εμείς να κατοικήσουμε εκεί διότι θα έχουμε καταστρέψει τον πλανήτη Γή, με τον ρυθμό που τον μολύνουμε, τότε θα τα βρούμε μπροστά μας.
Οι Αμερικάνοι, που βρίσκονται πολύ πίσω σε σχέση με τους Γάλλους, στην παραγωγή πυρηνικής ενέργειας, είναι παγκόσμιοι πρωταθλητές στη ρύπανση του περιβάλλοντος!!!

----------


## WandereR

Οκ αυτό ενοούσα με το πρόβλημα χώρου, το πρόβλημα αποθηκευσης. Τα περι σεισμικού εδάφους δεν ισχύουν.

Και οι Αμερικάνοι φύσικά και μολύνουν περισσότερο, αφου έχουν τις περισσότερες βιομηχανίες κλπ. Τους βγάζουμε πρωταθλητές οι ευρωπαίοι, αλλά ξεχνάμε οτι είναι πρωταθλητές στην έρευνα εναλλάκτικών πηγών ενεργειας.

Φυσικά και σε μερικά θέματα προστασίας του περιβαλλοντος μερικές χώρες στήν γηραια ήπειρο είναι πιο προχωρημένες, ειδικά όσον αφορά τη διαχείρησση αποβλήτων, αλλά δεν σημαίνει οτι πρέπει να είμαστε θετικοί με κάθε ευρωπαικό μέτρο.

Πχ με τα νέα μέτρα για τα αυτοκίνητα, και τα αυστηρότερα κριτηρια για τους βενζινοκινητήρες, για να κερδίσουμε ενα 15% σε ρύπους ανεβάζουμε το κόστος κάθετα. Ο βενζινοκινητήρας πάντα θα είναι "βρωμικος". Γιατι να αναγκάσεις τις αυτοκινητοβιομηχανιές να ξοδέψουν λεφτά σε βενξινοκινητήρες και να μην τα ξοδέψουν σε κινητήρες κυψελών υδρογόνου πχ. Και ποσο  δλδ μολύνουν τα αυτοκινητα σε ποσοστο της γνκότερης ρύπανσης? Και ποσο απο αυτό το ποσοστό δεν οφείλεται σε ακινητοποιμένα αυτοκίνητα στα φανάρια? Γιατί εστω αυτό το κόστος να μην ξοδεύεται στην ανάπτυξη υβριδικών αυτοκινήτων ακριβώς για την κίνηση μέσα στις πόλεις?

Κάπου καταντάει χαζομάρα κατα τη γνώμη μου.

----------


## lazar

> Το μόνο κακό με τα πυρηνικά είναι το θέμα χώρου θέλεις ν α πεις.


Για να παραγάγεις με φωτοβολταϊκά την ίδια ποσότητα ηλεκτρικής ενεργείας που παράγεις με πυρηνικά, χρειάζεσαι πολύ περισσότερη εδαφική έκταση, αυτό εννοούσα. Είναι λάθος;

----------


## viron

Το αυτοκίνητο που πηγαίνει με 'κοπανιστό αέρα'

http://www.theaircar.com/
http://www.cyber-media.com/aircar/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmqpGZv0YT4

Βύρων.

----------


## 13postures

> Το αυτοκίνητο που πηγαίνει με 'κοπανιστό αέρα'
> 
> http://www.theaircar.com/
> http://www.cyber-media.com/aircar/
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmqpGZv0YT4
> 
> Βύρων.


Αυτά δεν τα είχα υπόψη μου. Καταπληκτικές τεχνολογίες!

Παρατήρησα ότι στα τελευταία posts γίνεται πολύς λόγος για την πυρηνική ενέργεια όσο αφορά το αν είναι οφέλιμη ή όχι. Είναι γεγονός ότι πολλές χώρες ξαναγυρίζουν στην πυρηνική ενέργεια εξαιτίας της συνεχόμενης αύξησης της τιμής του πετρελαίου. Η πυρηνική ενέργεια όμως δεν είναι οφέλιμη ούτε βραχυπρόθεσμα ούτε μακροπρόθεσμα. Ο κύριος λόγος που χρησιμοποιείται είναι τα πυρηνικά λόμπι με τα τεράστια οικονομικά συμφέροντα. Βραχυπρόθεσμα δεν συμφέρει διότι το κόστος κατασκευής ενός πυρηνικού σταθμού είναι τεράστιο. Με τα ίδια λεφτά γεμίζεις την Ελλάδα πηγές ανανεώσιμης ενέργειας (λέμε τώρα). Μακροπρόθεσμα, υπάρχει το γνωστό πρόβλημα των αποβλήτων για το οποίο δεν υπάρχει ικανοποιητική λύση. Προσθέστε και τις πιθανότητες κατάρρευσης ενός πυρηνικού εργοστασίου λόγω ατυχήματος και πιστεύω ότι μας μένει ένας καθόλου ελκυστικός εναλλακτικός τρόπος παραγωγής ενέργειας. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ: http://www.rwf.gr/episode1-new.php?id=185

Πάντως, πιστέυω ότι η απεξάρτηση μας από τον άνθρακα και το πετρέλαιο απαιτεί και μια ολοκληρωτική αλλαγή νοοτροπίας. Από την βιομηχανική επανάσταση και μετά, ο άνθρωπος στηρίχτηκε στο κάρβουνο-πετρέλαιο σαν να είναι ένας ανεξάντλητος πόρος με αποτέλεσμα να αυξάνονται γεωμετρικά οι εξαρτήσεις και η κατανάλωση αυτών. Αρκετοί νομίζουν ότι η μετάβαση σε πράσινες μορφές ενέργειας θα μας επιτρέψει να συνεχίσουμε να ζούμε τη ζωή μας όπως πριν αλλά με μια νέα μορφή ενέργειας.  Μεγάλο λάθος. Οι πράσινες μορφές ενέργειας απαιτούν από εμάς να μάθουμε να ζούμε σε αρμονία με το περιβάλλον. Η αρμονία με το περιβάλλον απαιτεί  να σταματήσουμε την αλόγιστη κατανάλωση ενέργειας και πρώτων υλών. 

Ο ανθρώπινος πολιτισμός έχει δύο επιλογές, όπως το βλέπω. Η πρώτη επιλογή είναι να συνεχίσει να εξαρτάται από το πετρέλαιο μέχρι να εξάντληθεί και η τελευταία σταγόνα του από τον πλανήτη. Στην περίπτωση αυτή ας ετοιμαστούμε για "ανανεώσιμες μορφές"... πολέμων όπως αυτές που έχουν αρχίσει τα τελευταία χρόνια και παγκόσμια οικονομική-οικολογική κρίση. Η δεύτερη περίπτωση είναι να αρχίσουμε όσο πιο νωρίς γίνεται την απεξάρτηση από το πετρέλαιο κάνοντας μακροπρόθεσμα σχέδια. Βέβαια, είμαι σίγουρος ότι από την στιγμή που απαιτείται μακροπρόθεσμος σχεδιασμός, η Ελλάδα ίσως δεν απεξαρτηθεί ποτέ από το πετρέλαιο.

Τα πράγματα πάντως είναι απλά. Ή το γυρίζουμε σε ανανεώσιμες μορφές ενέργειας ή ο άνθρωπος δεν πρόκειται να επιβιώσει για πολύ ακόμα πάνω σε αυτό τον όμορφο πλανήτη.

Με τις υγείες μας!

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Για να παραγάγεις με φωτοβολταϊκά την ίδια ποσότητα ηλεκτρικής ενεργείας που παράγεις με πυρηνικά, χρειάζεσαι πολύ περισσότερη εδαφική έκταση, αυτό εννοούσα. Είναι λάθος;


Δεν είναι καθόλου λάθος. Αντίθετα, είναι κι αυτό ένας από τους λόγους που καθιστούν την παραγωγή ενέργειας με φωτοβολταϊκά, περιορισμένης εμβέλειας.
Κοιτάχτε, εγώ προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ της αυτονομίας της χώρας μας σε ενέργεια. 
Οι οικολογικοί τρόποι (ΑΠΕ) παραγωγής της είναι οι πρώτοι αποδεκτοί, δεν παύει όμως αυτοί, δυστυχώς, να περιορίζονται στην κάλυψη ενός  μικρού ποσοστού, της ολοένα και περισσότερο αυξημένης ζήτησης ενέργειας.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Το αυτοκίνητο που πηγαίνει με 'κοπανιστό αέρα'
> 
> http://www.theaircar.com/
> http://www.cyber-media.com/aircar/
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmqpGZv0YT4
> 
> Βύρων.


Καταπληκτικό!!!!
Είχα ακούσει πολλά και διάφορα αλλά και αυτοκίνητο με "κοπανιστό αέρα" πρώτη φορά.
Θα ψάξω τώρα σε γαλλικά sides (είμαι γαλλομαθείς) να βρώ λεπτομέρειες, για το πως συμπιέζουν τον αέρα τί ενέργεια χρειάζεται γι'αυτό κ.λ.π...

----------


## Κονταξάκης

[QUOTE=13postures;1056640]Αυτά δεν τα είχα υπόψη μου. Καταπληκτικές τεχνολογίες!

Παρατήρησα ότι στα τελευταία posts γίνεται πολύς λόγος για την πυρηνική ενέργεια όσο αφορά το αν είναι οφέλιμη ή όχι. Είναι γεγονός ότι πολλές χώρες ξαναγυρίζουν στην πυρηνική ενέργεια εξαιτίας της συνεχόμενης αύξησης της τιμής του πετρελαίου. Η πυρηνική ενέργεια όμως δεν είναι οφέλιμη ούτε βραχυπρόθεσμα ούτε μακροπρόθεσμα. Ο κύριος λόγος που χρησιμοποιείται είναι τα πυρηνικά λόμπι με τα τεράστια οικονομικά συμφέροντα. Βραχυπρόθεσμα δεν συμφέρει διότι το κόστος κατασκευής ενός πυρηνικού σταθμού είναι τεράστιο. Με τα ίδια λεφτά γεμίζεις την Ελλάδα πηγές ανανεώσιμης ενέργειας (λέμε τώρα). Μακροπρόθεσμα, υπάρχει το γνωστό πρόβλημα των αποβλήτων για το οποίο δεν υπάρχει ικανοποιητική λύση. Προσθέστε και τις πιθανότητες κατάρρευσης ενός πυρηνικού εργοστασίου λόγω ατυχήματος και πιστεύω ότι μας μένει ένας καθόλου ελκυστικός εναλλακτικός τρόπος παραγωγής ενέργειας. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ: http://www.rwf.gr/episode1-new.php?id=185

Μιλάμε για πυρηνική ενέργεια, γιατί είναι κι αυτή μια από τις μεθόδους παραγωγής ενέργειας.
Νομίζω οτι το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα πρέπει να το βλέπουμε πάντα μακροπρόθεσμα και σ΄αυτή την περίπτωση οι γάλλοι έχουν λύσει το πρόβλημα με τη διαχείρηση των αποβλήτων κι απ'οτι αναφέρουν στο άρθρο που διάβασα, χρησιμοποιούν είδικές υάλυνες σφαίρες, απολύτως στεγανές, τις οποίες τοποθετούν σε ειδικά Contenners και στη συνέχεια τα τοποθετούν μέσα στη γή. Με τον τρόπο αυτό λένε οτι αντιμετωπίζεται το πρόβλημα των ραδιενεργών αποβλήτων,  που ορισμένα έχουν διάρκεια ζωής πολλών χιλιετηρίδων. Όσο για το οικονομικό, μακροπρόθεσμα είναι απολύτως αποδοτικό, διότι η KW/ώρα, συνυπολογίζοντας όλους τους παράγοντες, στοιχίζει πολύ λιγότερο απο όλες τις άλλες μεθόδους.

----------


## 13postures

Κατά τη γνώμη μου η πυρηνική ενέργεια δεν είναι οφέλιμη για τον άνθρωπο γιατί δεν είναι φιλική προς το περιβάλλον. Σκεφτείτε ότι δημιουργούνται απόβλητα τα οποία θέλουν χιλιάδες χρόνια για να αποσυντεθούν. Ακόμα και αν τα απόβλητα αυτά ήταν εντελώς ακίνδυνα, αποτελούν σκουπίδια που απαιτουν κάποιο χώρο για να αποθηκευτούν και μάλιστα για χιλιετιρίδες! Λάβετε υπόψη ότι τα απόβλητα αυτά παράγονται σε τόσο μεγάλες ποσότητες, με αποτέλεσμα χώρες που έχουν "παράδοση" στην πυρηνική ενέργεια να πληρώνουν αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες για να αποθηκεύσουν τα απόβλητα τους. Άλλες πάλι χώρες, όπως η προαναφερθήσα Γαλλία, παίρνουν πρωυτοβουλίες όπως την εθελοντική εναπόθεση πυρηνικών αποβλήτων στα βάθη της θάλλασας. :Thumb down:  

Το κακό όμως είναι ότι τα απόβλητα αυτά ΔΕΝ είναι ακίνδυνα και δεν απαιτούν απλά ένα χώρο αποθήκευσης. Πραγματικά, ποιος μπορεί να εγγυηθεί 100% ότι βρήκε ένα τρόπο να αποθηκεύει με ασφάλεια πυρηνικά απόβλητα; Δυστυχώς πάντα υπάρχουν αστάθμητοι παράγοντες που μπορούν να οδηγήσουν στη διαρροή. Ίσως η πιθανότητα να έχουμε διαρροή να είναι ελάχιστη, αλλά δεν χρειαζόμαστε πολλές διαρροές για να έχουμε πρόβλημα. Μία αρκεί για να δημιουργήσει τεράστια οικολογική καταστροφή. 

Γιατί λοιπόν να δαπανόνται δις δολλαρίων για την κατασκευή ενός πυρηνικού σταθμού, ενώ έχουμε τόσες εναλλακτικές οι οποίες μάλιστα κοστίσουν πολύ λιγότερο;  :Wink:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Το κακό όμως είναι ότι τα απόβλητα αυτά ΔΕΝ είναι ακίνδυνα και δεν απαιτούν απλά ένα χώρο αποθήκευσης. Πραγματικά, ποιος μπορεί να εγγυηθεί 100% ότι βρήκε ένα τρόπο να αποθηκεύει με ασφάλεια πυρηνικά απόβλητα; Δυστυχώς πάντα υπάρχουν αστάθμητοι παράγοντες που μπορούν να οδηγήσουν στη διαρροή. Ίσως η πιθανότητα να έχουμε διαρροή να είναι ελάχιστη, αλλά δεν χρειαζόμαστε πολλές διαρροές για να έχουμε πρόβλημα. Μία αρκεί για να δημιουργήσει τεράστια οικολογική καταστροφή. 

Συγνώμη, αλλά θα συνεχίσω να παίζω το ρόλο τουδικηγόρου του διαβόλου, μέχρις ότου πεισθώ με επιχειρήματα κι όχι με απλές δηλώσεις.

Παραθέτω εδώ ένα απόσπασμα του άρθρου στα γαλλικά, γραμμένο από ειδικό γάλλο επιστήμονα και που απαντά στα παραπάνω ερωτήματα.

D&eacute;chets : les voies d'une gestion s&ucirc;re

On entend souvent dire qu'il n'existe aujourd'hui aucune solution &agrave; ce probl&egrave;me. C'est tout &agrave; fait inexact. J'affirme au contraire qu'il existe des solutions satisfaisantes, ou pour mieux dire acceptables, dans la mesure o&ugrave; la gestion des d&eacute;chets, quels qu'ils soient, est une servitude dont on aimerait pouvoir se passer. Ces solutions ont &eacute;t&eacute; d&eacute;velopp&eacute;es gr&acirc;ce &agrave; un travail patient qui remonte aux tout d&eacute;buts de l'&eacute;nergie nucl&eacute;aire, avec un soin et une rigueur dont pourrait avantageusement s'inspirer la gestion de nombreuses autres cat&eacute;gories de d&eacute;chets. Les proc&eacute;d&eacute;s qui ont &eacute;t&eacute; mis au point n'ont plus qu'&agrave; &ecirc;tre valid&eacute;s et le cas &eacute;ch&eacute;ant perfectionn&eacute;s par des essais conduits dans des conditions repr&eacute;sentatives in situ. 

Je n'ai pas le temps de m'&eacute;tendre ici en d&eacute;tail sur les caract&eacute;ristiques techniques de la m&eacute;thode d&eacute;velopp&eacute;e en France pour le conditionnement et le stockage des produits de fission, les seuls v&eacute;ritables d&eacute;chets hautement radioactifs qui r&eacute;sultent du fonctionnement des centrales nucl&eacute;aires. En quelques mots, elle consiste &agrave; les s&eacute;parer par voie chimique des autres constituants du combustible irradi&eacute;, selon un principe de tri s&eacute;lectif qui est &agrave; la base de la bonne gestion de tout d&eacute;chet. Les produits de fission sont ensuite incorpor&eacute;s dans une matrice faite d'un verre d'une composition tr&egrave;s &eacute;labor&eacute;e r&eacute;sistant aux effets physico-chimiques les plus divers. Ces blocs de verre sont &agrave; leur tour enferm&eacute;s dans de robustes conteneurs en acier destin&eacute;s &agrave; &ecirc;tre ult&eacute;rieurement entrepos&eacute;s dans des couches g&eacute;ologiques profondes convenablement choisies. 

Μια σύντομη μετάφραση αυτού του κειμένου, εξηγεί τον τρόπο που διαχειρίζονται οι γάλλοι τα ραδιενεργά απόβλητα, ώστε να μήν έχουν καμία επίπτωση στο περιβάλλον και στον άνθρωπο.

----------


## 13postures

> Συγνώμη, αλλά θα συνεχίσω να παίζω το ρόλο τουδικηγόρου του διαβόλου, μέχρις ότου πεισθώ με επιχειρήματα κι όχι με απλές δηλώσεις.


Αγαπητέ Κονταξάκη δεν προσπαθώ να σε πείσω για τίποτα. Απλώς εκθέτω τις προσωπικές μου απόψεις όπως και εσύ. Εμείς δίνουμε τα ερεθίσματα και όποιος ενδιαφέρεται θα ψάξει να βρει την άκρη.  Πολύ σωστά κάνεις και δεν πείθεσαι από μια σύντομη συζήτηση σε ένα φόρουμ.




> Παραθέτω εδώ ένα απόσπασμα του άρθρου στα γαλλικά, γραμμένο από ειδικό γάλλο επιστήμονα και που απαντά στα παραπάνω ερωτήματα.
> 
> D&eacute;chets : les voies d'une gestion s&ucirc;re
> 
> On entend souvent dire qu'il n'existe aujourd'hui aucune solution &agrave; ce probl&egrave;me. C'est tout &agrave; fait inexact. J'affirme au contraire qu'il existe des solutions satisfaisantes, ou pour mieux dire acceptables, dans la mesure o&ugrave; la gestion des d&eacute;chets, quels qu'ils soient, est une servitude dont on aimerait pouvoir se passer. Ces solutions ont &eacute;t&eacute; d&eacute;velopp&eacute;es gr&acirc;ce &agrave; un travail patient qui remonte aux tout d&eacute;buts de l'&eacute;nergie nucl&eacute;aire, avec un soin et une rigueur dont pourrait avantageusement s'inspirer la gestion de nombreuses autres cat&eacute;gories de d&eacute;chets. Les proc&eacute;d&eacute;s qui ont &eacute;t&eacute; mis au point n'ont plus qu'&agrave; &ecirc;tre valid&eacute;s et le cas &eacute;ch&eacute;ant perfectionn&eacute;s par des essais conduits dans des conditions repr&eacute;sentatives in situ. 
> 
> Je n'ai pas le temps de m'&eacute;tendre ici en d&eacute;tail sur les caract&eacute;ristiques techniques de la m&eacute;thode d&eacute;velopp&eacute;e en France pour le conditionnement et le stockage des produits de fission, les seuls v&eacute;ritables d&eacute;chets hautement radioactifs qui r&eacute;sultent du fonctionnement des centrales nucl&eacute;aires. En quelques mots, elle consiste &agrave; les s&eacute;parer par voie chimique des autres constituants du combustible irradi&eacute;, selon un principe de tri s&eacute;lectif qui est &agrave; la base de la bonne gestion de tout d&eacute;chet. Les produits de fission sont ensuite incorpor&eacute;s dans une matrice faite d'un verre d'une composition tr&egrave;s &eacute;labor&eacute;e r&eacute;sistant aux effets physico-chimiques les plus divers. Ces blocs de verre sont &agrave; leur tour enferm&eacute;s dans de robustes conteneurs en acier destin&eacute;s &agrave; &ecirc;tre ult&eacute;rieurement entrepos&eacute;s dans des couches g&eacute;ologiques profondes convenablement choisies. 
> 
> Μια σύντομη μετάφραση αυτού του κειμένου, εξηγεί τον τρόπο που διαχειρίζονται οι γάλλοι τα ραδιενεργά απόβλητα, ώστε να μήν έχουν καμία επίπτωση στο περιβάλλον και στον άνθρωπο.


Δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζω γαλλικά.  :Sad: 

ΥΓ Για πιο στιβαρή επιχειρηματολογία ενάντια στα πυρηνικά, μπορείς να μελετήσεις το link που έστειλα σε ένα από τα προηγούμενα posts μου.

----------


## viron

> ...
> Μια σύντομη μετάφραση αυτού του κειμένου, εξηγεί τον τρόπο που διαχειρίζονται οι γάλλοι τα ραδιενεργά απόβλητα, ώστε να μήν έχουν καμία επίπτωση στο περιβάλλον και στον άνθρωπο.


Θα σε στενοχωρήσω, ραδιενεργά απόβλητα χωρίς επιπτώσεις δεν υπάρχουν. 

Βύρων.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Θα σε στενοχωρήσω, ραδιενεργά απόβλητα χωρίς επιπτώσεις δεν υπάρχουν. 
> 
> Βύρων.


Γιατί να στεναχωρηθώ? 
Κυρίως όταν συμφωνούμε απόλυτα οτι τα ραδιενεργά απόβλητα έχουν επιπτώσεις.
Όταν όμως τα διαχειρίζεσαι με σωστό τρόπο δεν έχουν. Παράδειγμα, οι γάλλοι τώρα και δεκαετίες χρησιμοποιούν την πυρηνική ενέργεια, σε ποσοστό 75% περίπου και απ'οτι ξέρω δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα. Επίσης χρησιμοποιούν και ΑΠΕ, όπως υδραυλική (παλίρροιες, φράγματα, κ.λ.π.) σε μεγάλο ποσοστό που φτάνει το 20% και εξαρτώνται από το πετρέλαιο μόνο κατά 5%. Σε καμία άλλη ευρωπαϊκή χώρα το ποσοστό παραγωγής ενέργειας από ΑΠΕ δεν είναι τόσο υψηλό.
Αυτός που γράφει το άρθρο στο οποίο αναφέρομαι, μιλάει και συμφωνεί και αυτός ότι πρέπει να εκμεταλευτούμε κάθε μορφή ενέργειας και καμία δεν αποκλείεται.
Επίσης δίνει έμφαση στην ενέργεια που καταναλώνεται για τις μεταφορές των εμπορευμάτων της οποίας το ποσοστό είναι παρα πολύ υψηλό. Μιλάει για την Κίνα την Ινδία, τις τεράστιες αυτές χώρες που τώρα αρχίζουν να αναπτύσονται και όσο αυξάνονται οι ανάγκες τους σε ενέργεια τότε το πρόβλημα θα πάρει εκρηκτικές διαστάσεις παγκοσμίως.

----------


## anon

Mόνο και μόνο το γεγονός ότι έχουν χρόνο ημίσιας ζωής σε χιλιάδες, σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να συμβεί το οτιδήποτε. Οσο δε αφορά ότι ειναι πιο οικονομική μορφή ενέργειας σε σύγκριση με άλλες, εαν υπολογίσεις ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει μια διαχείρηση, ένας έλεγχος για όλο αυτο το διάστημα των χιλιάδων ετών, σημαίνει ότι ειναι μακροπρόθεσμα η πιο αντιοικονομική ενέργεια. Απλά μεταθέτουμε το πρόβλημα το μέλλον, στο οποίο μέλλον, μπορεί, ίσως, να βρεθεί τρόπος αντιμετώπισης. Ακόμη και στο βαθύτερο ορυχείο να τα θάψουν, σε μερικές χιλιάδες μέτρα βάθος στην γή (απο το φόβο μόλυνσης υδροφόρου ορίζοντα), και πάλι υπάρχει πιθανός κίνδυνος. Οπότε δεν πρέπει να επαναπαυόμαστε και να κληροδοτούμε στις επόμενες γενιές το χρέος συντήρησης / διαχείρησης των πυρηνικών αποβλήτων. Πιστεύω, γιατί δεν έχω στοιχεία για πραγματικούς ελέγχους, εαν υπολογίσουμε το κόστος της διαχείρησης σε χρονικό βάθος έστω 100- 200 έτη, θα έχουμε τέτοιο κόστος, που και τα σημερινά φωτοβολταικά συγκριτικά θα είναι πάμφθηνα. 

Στο θέμα της ενέργειας, υπάρχουν πολλές επιλογές, και σίγουρα η λύση, υπο τις σημερινές συνθήκες δεν είναι μια και μοναδική, αλλά συνδιασμός όλων των τεχνολογιών που έχουν αναπτυχθεί. Βιομάζα, βιοντιζελ, φωτοβολταικά, γεωθερμία, αιολικά, καλύτερη διαχείρηση ενέργειας, υπεραγωγοί (αλήθεια ξέρετε πόση ενέργεια χάνεται κατα την μεταφορά; τουλάχιστον 7% ) , λάμπες και ηλεκτρικές συσκευές καλύτερης ενεργειακής κλάσης => χαμηλότερη κατανάλωση ενέργειας, μονώσεις και κατασκευές εκμετάλλευσης της θερμότητας για ψύξη/θέρμανση, αυτοκίνητα υβριδικά / υδρογόνου / με συνδιασμό μεθανόλης (30% μεγαλύτερη απόδοση ενέργειας) και ένα σωρό άλλα. Επίσης ανακύκλωση (σημαντικά ποσά ενέργειας χάνονται στις ανάλογες παραγωγικές μονάδες γιαλιού, αλουμινίου, χαρτιού κλπ). Και φυσικά ενημερωση του κόσμου ώστε να γίνει κτήμα, και συνήθεια, σωστές πρακτικές διαχείρησης /ανάγκης σε ενέργεια. 

Η Ελλάδα θα μπορούσε κατα το παράδειγμα της Δανίας και της Ισπανίας, να έχει σημαντικό ποσοστό, ίσως και πάνω απο 20-30% της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας απο αιολικά πάρκα. Συν τα φωτοβολταικά. Με σωστα κίνητρα, οικονομικά, εαν όλη η ελληνική επαρχία, εξόπλιζε σκεπές με φωτοβολταικά (κατα το ανάλογο των ηλιακών θερμοσιφώνων), θα είχαμε επιπλέον ένα σημαντικό ποσό ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας απο φωτοβολταικά. Αλλά αυτά θέλουν πολιτική με όραμα, στόχο, πυγμή, και προπάντων όχι ημέτεροι και κομπίνες / λοβιτούρες. Αρα δεν θα γίνουν ποτέ....

----------


## WandereR

> Θα σε στενοχωρήσω, ραδιενεργά απόβλητα χωρίς επιπτώσεις δεν υπάρχουν. 
> 
> Βύρων.



Τι πάει να πει δεν έχουν επιπτώσεις? Το θέμα είναι οι επιπτώσεις σε σχέση με τις ανταγωνιστικές τεχνολογίες. Και σε αυτή τη συγκριση η εν λόγω τεχνολογιά βγαίνει κερδισμένη, προς το παρόν.


Μην ξεχνάτε οτι οι εναλλάκτικές υπάρχουν προς το παρόν σαν επιλογή επειδή επιδοτούνται. Και καλώς επιδοτούνται αν τλκα  επιταγχύνουμε την εισαγωγή των εν λογω τεχνολογιών. Αν όμως και μετά απο 10 χρόνια δεν έχουν καταφέρει να είναι ανταγωνιστικές, θα έχουμε τλκ ζημιωθεί και οικονομικά και περιβαλλοντολογικά

----------


## anon

Θα έχουμε "ζημιωθεί" απο οικονομική άποψη, εαν μετά 10 χρόνια έχουμε δυνατότητες παραγωγής ενέργειας με σημαντικά χαμηλότερο κόστος. 

Με τα ορυκτά καύσιμα αυτό δεν πρόκειται να γίνει. Λιγοστεύουν, άρα και θα ακριβαίνουν σταδιακά. Η μόνη περίπτωση είναι να προχωρήσουμε πολύ γρήγορα με το ITER και να έχουμε πολύ σύντομα αντιδραστήρες πυρηνικής σύντηξης, αλλά το βλέπω χλωμό να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο σε 10 χρόνια. Μάλλον σε 30-40 χρόνια απο σήμερα.

----------


## k_koulos

για όσους ενδιαφέρονται και δεν το έχουν πληροφορηθεί βγήκε ο  Κανονισμός αδειών παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας με χρήση ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας [λινκ απο την εφημερίδα Καθημερινή]

----------


## Κονταξάκης

[QUOTE=anon;1060017]Mόνο και μόνο το γεγονός ότι έχουν χρόνο ημίσιας ζωής σε χιλιάδες, σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να συμβεί το οτιδήποτε. Οσο δε αφορά ότι ειναι πιο οικονομική μορφή ενέργειας σε σύγκριση με άλλες, εαν υπολογίσεις ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει μια διαχείρηση, ένας έλεγχος για όλο αυτο το διάστημα των χιλιάδων ετών, σημαίνει ότι ειναι μακροπρόθεσμα η πιο αντιοικονομική ενέργεια. Απλά μεταθέτουμε το πρόβλημα το μέλλον, στο οποίο μέλλον, μπορεί, ίσως, να βρεθεί τρόπος αντιμετώπισης. Ακόμη και στο βαθύτερο ορυχείο να τα θάψουν, σε μερικές χιλιάδες μέτρα βάθος στην γή (απο το φόβο μόλυνσης υδροφόρου ορίζοντα), και πάλι υπάρχει πιθανός κίνδυνος. Οπότε δεν πρέπει να επαναπαυόμαστε και να κληροδοτούμε στις επόμενες γενιές το χρέος συντήρησης / διαχείρησης των πυρηνικών αποβλήτων. Πιστεύω, γιατί δεν έχω στοιχεία για πραγματικούς ελέγχους, εαν υπολογίσουμε το κόστος της διαχείρησης σε χρονικό βάθος έστω 100- 200 έτη, θα έχουμε τέτοιο κόστος, που και τα σημερινά φωτοβολταικά συγκριτικά θα είναι πάμφθηνα. 

Για όλους τους παραπάνω προβληματισμούς σχετικά με την πυρηνική ενέργεια, ανακάλυψα ένα άρθρο στα γαλλικά 26 σελιδων, το οποίο είναι γραμμένο απο κορυφαίους επιστήμονες, επίσημων φορέων του γαλλικού κράτους, και μιλούν για τη σημερινή παραγωγή ενέργειας στη Γαλλία, που είναι υπενθυμίζω 75% πυρηνική, 20% ΑΠΕ, και 5% απο πετρέλαιο. Επίσης μιλούν για την τέταρτη γενιά ( RJH ) αντιδραστήρων οι οποίοι θα είναι ακόμη ασφαλέστεροι, και πιο αποδοτικοί.
Μιλάει επίσης τις προοπτικές του ενεργειακού προβλήματος, που προβλέπεται μια αύξηση της τάξεως του 65% μέχρι το 2030, με δυνατότητα μείωσης αυτού του ποσοστού σε 43% αν επιτευχθούν οι οικονομίες για τις οποίες μιλάς στο μήνυμά σου. 
Είμαι διατεθειμένος να κάνω την μετάφραση για το Forum αν το θέλετε, μεταφράζοντας μια ή δυο σελίδες την ημέρα, και θα δείτε όπως διαπίστωσα κι εγώ να λύνονται όλες σας οι απορίες σχετικά με την πυρηνική ενέργεια, και μάλιστα απο ειδικούς επιστήμονες σ' αυτόν τον τομέα, κι όχι απο εμένα τον ίδιο, που είμαι ένας απλός Ηλεκτρονικός Μηχανικός με ελάχιστες γνώσεις σ' αυτά.

----------


## nnn

> Είμαι διατεθειμένος να κάνω την μετάφραση για το Forum αν το θέλετε, μεταφράζοντας μια ή δυο σελίδες την ημέρα, και θα δείτε όπως διαπίστωσα κι εγώ να λύνονται όλες σας οι απορίες σχετικά με την πυρηνική ενέργεια, και μάλιστα απο ειδικούς επιστήμονες σ' αυτόν τον τομέα, κι όχι απο εμένα τον ίδιο, που είμαι ένας απλός Ηλεκτρονικός Μηχανικός με ελάχιστες γνώσεις σ' αυτά.


Θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον.


Η μετάφραση της πρώτης σελίδας .




> Θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον.


Σας στέλνω επίσης ολόκληρο το κείμενο για να δείτε τις εικόνες που περιέχει, γιατί αυτές δεν μπορώ να τις στείλω μέσα στο μεταφρασμένο κείμενο.

----------


## anon

Δεν είμαι ειδικός, αλλά και αυτά που έχω διαβάσει και αυτά που έχω δεί, λένε ότι το πρόβλημα βασικά ειναι στην διαχείρηση των αποβλήτων, και στο πολύ μεγάλο χρονικό ορίζοντα που πρέπει να γίνει αυτό, και ποτέ δεν μπαίνει στον λογαριασμό. Η' να το θέσω διαφορετικά. Ας πούμε ότι κατασκευάζεται ένα πυρηνικό εργοστάσιο στην Ελλάδα. Που θα πάνε τα απόβλητα; Δέχεσαι πχ, να "θαφτούν" στην περιοχή σου; Και καλά οι Αθηναίοι και οι Θεσσαλονικείς βασικά δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα (άμεσα), μιας και αποκλείεται η ταφή να γίνει στις πόλεις. Σίγουρα θα γίνει στην επαρχία. Εαν όμως υπάρξει πρόβλημα έκλυσης ραδιενέργειας, οι επιπτώσεις θα είναι για μεγάλο τμήμα της χώρας (είμαστε μικρή χώρα).... Και πες μου, σε ποιά πόλη, σε ποιό χωριό, θα δεχτούν να θάβονται πυρηνικά απόβλητα; Εδώ γίνονται φασαρίες για την υγειονομική ταφή απορριμάτων, με συλλαλητήρια, πορείες, κλεισίματα δρόμων κλπ. Φαντάζεσαι τι έχει να γίνει με τα πυρηνικά; Οπότε απο πολιτική σκοπιμότητα και μόνο, είναι αδύνατον να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο. 

Και δεν χρειάζεται. Ηδη η Δανία παράγει το 40% του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος με αιολογεννήτριες. Θα μπορούσε να γίνει και στην Ελλάδα. Με πυρηνικά εργοστάσια, η Ελλάδα δεν θα έχει σημαντικά ανταποδωτικά ωφέλη. Ενώ πχ με ΑΠΕ, εαν σε αυτό το έρμο κράτος, πάψουν οι κομπίνες λοβιτούρες και η διαφθορά, θα μπορούμε να έχουμε και εσωτερική βιομηχανία ΑΠΕ όπως πχ στην Ισπανία, με μονάδες παραγωγής, υποστήριξης, συντήρησης συστημάτων κλπ, που θα επανδρωθεί με έλληνες => μείωση ανεργίας. Ενώ με το πυρηνικο, θα έρθει μια ξένη μεγάλη εταιρια, θα το χτίσει για εμάς, θα το τρέχει για εμάς, και εμείς θα πληρώνουμε το ρεύμα.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Και δεν χρειάζεται. Ηδη η Δανία παράγει το 40% του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος με αιολογεννήτριες. Θα μπορούσε να γίνει και στην Ελλάδα. Με πυρηνικά εργοστάσια, η Ελλάδα δεν θα έχει σημαντικά ανταποδωτικά ωφέλη. Ενώ πχ με ΑΠΕ, εαν σε αυτό το έρμο κράτος, πάψουν οι κομπίνες λοβιτούρες και η διαφθορά, θα μπορούμε να έχουμε και εσωτερική βιομηχανία ΑΠΕ όπως πχ στην Ισπανία, με μονάδες παραγωγής, υποστήριξης, συντήρησης συστημάτων κλπ, που θα επανδρωθεί με έλληνες => μείωση ανεργίας. Ενώ με το πυρηνικο, θα έρθει μια ξένη μεγάλη εταιρια, θα το χτίσει για εμάς, θα το τρέχει για εμάς, και εμείς θα πληρώνουμε το ρεύμα.


Δες το παρακάτω side, για στατιστικά στοιχεία, σε ολόκληρη την Ευρώπη. Η Δανία δεν αναφέρεται γιατί είναι μικρό κράτος όπως και η Ελλάδα άλλωστε.
Πάντως συμφωνώ μαζί σου όταν λες οτι επιτέλους, παίρνοντας το παράδειγμα της Δανίας, να κάνουμε κι εμείς κάτι για την σωστή αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος.

----------


## anon

Aπο πότε ειναι τα στοιχεία αυτά; Γιατί για την Ισπανία συγκεκριμένα, έχει μπει πολύ ζεστά στα αιολικά, και ήδη απο το 2005 με αυτο το άρθρο φαίνεται να έχει σημαντική παραγωγή, ενώ στο διάγραμμα δεν φαίνεται τίποτα σχετικό με αιολικά.... Για τις άλλες χώρες δεν το ψαξα, απλά για την Ισπανία επειδή ήξερα ότι έχουν προχωρήσει πολύ στα αιολικά (και όχι μόνο, και ας μπήκαν στην ΕΟΚ μετά απο μάς)....

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον.


Η μετάφραση της δεύτερης σελίδας:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Aπο πότε ειναι τα στοιχεία αυτά; Γιατί για την Ισπανία συγκεκριμένα, έχει μπει πολύ ζεστά στα αιολικά, και ήδη απο το 2005 με αυτο το άρθρο φαίνεται να έχει σημαντική παραγωγή, ενώ στο διάγραμμα δεν φαίνεται τίποτα σχετικό με αιολικά.... Για τις άλλες χώρες δεν το ψαξα, απλά για την Ισπανία επειδή ήξερα ότι έχουν προχωρήσει πολύ στα αιολικά (και όχι μόνο, και ας μπήκαν στην ΕΟΚ μετά απο μάς)....


Έχεις δίκιο, το άρθρο μιλάει για το 2000, όπου όπως λες η Ισπανία δεν είχε καθόλου εολική ενέργεια. Όπως βλεπεις όμως, η Γαλλία από τότε είχε μεν 75% περίπου πυρινική αλλά και περί τα 20% υδραυλική (απο παλίρροιες, φράγματα κ.λ.π.).
Έτσι όπως πάμε εμείς, θα μας περάσει και η Αλβανία.

----------


## pelasgian

> Θα σε στενοχωρήσω, ραδιενεργά απόβλητα χωρίς επιπτώσεις δεν υπάρχουν. 
> Βύρων.


Αυτό είναι αστείο!
Για να μην έχεις επιπτώσεις, αρκεί να μην έχεις έμβυα δίπλα σε ραδιενέργεια.
Υπάρχουν πολλά μέρη στο σύμπαν που δεν έχουν έμβυα (για την ακρίβεια τα περισσότερα!)

Το πιο κοντινό είναι σε υποθαλάσσια ΗΦΑΙΣΤΕΙΑ, ώστε τα απόβλητα να λύωσουν στο μάγμα της Γης και να ανακυκλωθούν πλήρως. 

Ο φτηνός τρόπος βέβαια είναι να το απεμπλουτήσεις και να το ρίξεις ως σφαίρες σε έναν πόλεμο  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## pelasgian

> Εαν πουλώ και αγοράζω ξεχωριστά, μήπως, λέω μήπως, ορισμένοι κάνουν την μπίζνα, να αγοράζουν ρεύμα απο την ΔΕΗ και να της το ξαναπωλούν; Πως; εύκολο. Ούτως ή άλλως καταναλώνει η επιχείρηση πολύ ρεύμα (είπαμε πχ συνολική ισχύς 600KW που και αυτό πολύ λίγο είναι) . Βάζει τα φωτοβολταικά κανονικά. Ξεκινά κανονικά η μπίζνα όλα νόμιμα. Στην συνέχεια αυξάνει την κατανάλωση, πουλά στην μαύρη τα φωτοβολταικά και αγοράζει επίσης στην μαύρη φωτοβολταικά μεταχειρισμένα ή καμμένα και τα αντικαθιστά, και ουσιαστικά πουλά στην ΔΕΗ το δικό της ρεύμα με καπέλο!!!! (τι σου σκέφτεται ο Ελληνας.....). Επειδή ειναι όχι απλως πιθανό το σενάριο αλλά σχεδόν βέβαιο λόγω ελληνικής νοοτροπίας ότι αρκετοί θα κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο, υπάρχει σχετική πρόβλεψη γιαυτό;


Ή ακόμα καλύτερα: αγοράζει ΝΥΚΤΕΡΙΝΟ ρεύμα, το αποθηκεύει σε ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΕΣ και τη μέρα το πετάει στον inverter και το μοσχοπουλάει ως «ηλιακό»  :Laughing:  Μάλιστα, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει τις μπαταρίες και τον inverter που του επιδότητασαν όταν αγόραζε τα ηλιακά!

Όμως, αυτή η ΑΠΛΗ κομπίνα μας είναι ΧΡΗΣΙΜΗ, διότι η ΔΕΗ «τραβάει» ζόρια μόνο τα μεσημέρια, ενώ τα βράδυα έχει άεργα τα εργοστάσια. Αν εσύ της το αποθηκεύσεις και το «συμπληρώσεις» και με λίγο ηλιακό για «νοστιμιά», ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ το πουλάς. 

Ηλιακά και μ...κίες. Πάρτε από τους Γάλλους έναν «κλειστού τύπου» στη θέση του ρώσικης κατασκευής Κοσλοντούι που καμία ώρα θα μας σκάσει στα μούτρα και θα χάσουμε όλη τη βόρεια ελλάδα, τραβήξτε και μία πρίζα προς τα εδώ και αφήστε τους γάλλους να έρθουν μετά να διαχειριστούν τα απόβλητα που θα πάρουν ΜΑΖΙ με τον αντιδραστήρα. 

Με ένα γαλλικό πυρηνικό και ένα ρώσικο γκάζι/πετρέλαιο και είμαστε κομπλέ, οπότε μπαίνουμε στο καθαρά ελληνικό παιχνίδι του ΜΕΣΑΖΩΝΤΑ και του διοδιάρχη.

Γιατί στο Κοσλοντούι; Πρώτον διότι η περιοχή είναι ασφαλής και δεύτερον διότι βοηθάει την πολιτική της περιοχής μας (άμα βάλουμε εμείς αντιδραστήρα, θα πάρει μετά και ο Μεμέτης από απέναντι και μπορεί να βρεθούμε σε κάνα αγώνα «βρώμικων» και δεν γουστάρω. Με γαλλικό κλειστού τύπου σε έδαφος ΤΡΙΤΗΣ χώρας, βγάζουμε και την ουρά μας απέξω και ρεύμα έχουμε και όλα κομπλέ. 

υ.γ. έχουν να γίνουν «μπαμπουϊνίες» με τα ηλιακά! θα γελάσουμε πάλι! θα τα ονομάσουν, κυριολεκτικά, «είχα μία φαεινή ιδέα!

----------


## XTCgr

ενδιαφέροντα όλα αυτά για πυρηνική ενέργεια και ΑΠΕ αλλά τι σχέση έχουν με τα φωτοβολταικά? μήπως κάποιος moderator να κάνει νέο thread για "ΑΠΕ & πυρηνικά" 
pls stay on topic

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> ενδιαφέροντα όλα αυτά για πυρηνική ενέργεια και ΑΠΕ αλλά τι σχέση έχουν με τα φωτοβολταικά? μήπως κάποιος moderator να κάνει νέο thread για "ΑΠΕ & πυρηνικά" 
> pls stay on topic


Ε πως δεν έχουν σχέση όλα αυτά? Όλα αυτά συγκαταλέγονται στην κατηγορία της ενέργειας.
Άλλωστε, τα φωτοβολταϊκά συμπεριλαμβάνονται στην κατηγορία των ΑΠΕ. 
Το σύνολο της ενέργειας είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι στην εποχή που ζούμε, παράγεται με πολλούς και διάφορους τρόπους: με πυρηνικούς αντιδραστήρες, με υδραυλικά συστήματα, με φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα, με θερμοηλεκτρικά συστήματα, με γεοθερμικά συστήματα, κ.λ.π....  Αν λοιπόν νομίζετε οτι πρέπει να αποκλείσουμε απο τη συζήτηση, όλες αυτές τις μεθόδους και να μιλήσουμε μόνο για φωτοβολταϊκά, τότε αλλάζει το θέμα.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Αυτό είναι αστείο!
> Για να μην έχεις επιπτώσεις, αρκεί να μην έχεις έμβυα δίπλα σε ραδιενέργεια.
> Υπάρχουν πολλά μέρη στο σύμπαν που δεν έχουν έμβυα (για την ακρίβεια τα περισσότερα!)
> 
> Το πιο κοντινό είναι σε υποθαλάσσια ΗΦΑΙΣΤΕΙΑ, ώστε τα απόβλητα να λύωσουν στο μάγμα της Γης και να ανακυκλωθούν πλήρως. 
> 
> Ο φτηνός τρόπος βέβαια είναι να το απεμπλουτήσεις και να το ρίξεις ως σφαίρες σε έναν πόλεμο


Αρκεί να μπορέσεις να πιάσης το σκύλο απο το πόδι της ουράς του.

----------


## pan85

Aυτη τη στιγμη ο καταναλωτης πληρώνει 7 λεπτα τη kwh.Το Υπουργειο θα καθορισει τη τιμη αγοράς της Kwh απο τα φωτοβολτα'ι'κα απο τους ιδιώτες γυρω στα 45 λεπτα.Πιστεύετε οτι ο τελικος καταναλωτής δε θα επιβαρυνθεί κ μαλιστα αρκετα????Αν γίνει αυτό τοτε για τον τελικό καταναλωτη η χρηση φωτοβολτα'ι'ικών θα ειναι σίγουρα μη συμφέρουσα.....Θα ηθελα τις απόψεις σας

----------


## anon

Aν μας ζητάνε μισό ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα ή παραπάνω, τότε συμφέρει να διακόψεις απο την ΔΕΗ, και να χρησιμοποιείς γεννήτριες!!! Πάντως η τιμή πώλησης δεν είναι 0.07 Πάει με την κατανάλωση... http://www.dei.gr/Documents/TIM.XT.pdf Τόσο ειναι το λιγότερο που μπορει να πληρώσεις!

----------


## pelasgian

Η ΔΕΗ ενδιαφέρεται για φωτοβολταϊκά, διότι η ΩΡΑ που παράγουν τη ΜΕΓΙΣΤΗ ισχύ είναι την ΩΡΑ που φορτώνεται το δίκτυό της. Της έξτρα Κιλοβατώρες τις θέλει ΤΟΤΕ. Από την άλλη, αυτές παράγονται ΤΟΤΕ μόνο, οπότε προτιμά να πληρώσει ακριβά τα φωτοβολταϊκά ως backup παρά να χτίσει μεγαλύτερα εργοστάσια. 

Μην μπερδεύεστε, δεν χάνει λεφτά!

----------


## pan85

Δηλαδη θέλεις να πεις πως ο ιδιωτης που θα κληθει να πληρωσει απο τη τσεπη του 250.000 ευρω για να βαλει φωτοβολτ'ι'κα σε 2 στρεμματα θα ΔΕΧΘΕΙ να του αγορασουν την ενεργεια ΜΟΝΟ σε ωρες αιχμης? ΔΕΝ το νομιζω.Ολη η ενεργεια που θα παραγεται θα αγοραζεται για να μπορει να ξεπληρωθει το κοστος εγκαταστασης σχετικα γρήγορα

----------


## Deimos

> Δηλαδη θέλεις να πεις πως ο ιδιωτης που θα κληθει να πληρωσει απο τη τσεπη του 250.000 ευρω για να βαλει φωτοβολτ'ι'κα σε 2 στρεμματα θα ΔΕΧΘΕΙ να του αγορασουν την ενεργεια ΜΟΝΟ σε ωρες αιχμης? ΔΕΝ το νομιζω.Ολη η ενεργεια που θα παραγεται θα αγοραζεται για να μπορει να ξεπληρωθει το κοστος εγκαταστασης σχετικα γρήγορα


ελεος ρε παιδια , αλλα λεει ο pelasgian αλλα καταλαβενετε. Η δεη θα αγοραζει ολες τις ωρες ρευμα , απλά εκείνη την ώρα που δουλεύουν τα φ/β τυχαίνει να είναι και οι ώρες αιχμής για το ρεύμα. τότε έχει μεγάλη ζήτηση το δίκτιο. 

εάν χτίσει 1 εργοστάσιο για να παράγη ρεύμα , το βράδι που δεν εχει τρελή ζήτηση το ρεύμα θα παράγη ρεύμα άσκοπα.. Άρα την συμφέρει ποιο πολύ να πέρνει ρεύμα μόνο της ώρες που έχει ζήτηση και να το πληρώνει παρά να χτήσει εργοστάσια που θα πηγαίνει τσάμπα το ρευμα που θα παράγει της ώρες που δεν το χρειάζεται.

Επίσης το δίκτιο έχει 7% απώλιες λόγο διανομής. Αυτες μπορεί να πέσουν αρκετά  κάτω από το 7% εάν υπάρχουν πολλοί μικροί σταθμοί παραγωγής (φ/β πάρκα) διασκορπισμένοι  σε όλο το δίκτιο..

----------


## viron

> Αυτό είναι αστείο!
> Για να μην έχεις επιπτώσεις, αρκεί να μην έχεις έμβυα δίπλα σε ραδιενέργεια.
> Υπάρχουν πολλά μέρη στο σύμπαν που δεν έχουν έμβυα (για την ακρίβεια τα περισσότερα!)
> 
> Το πιο κοντινό είναι σε υποθαλάσσια ΗΦΑΙΣΤΕΙΑ, ώστε τα απόβλητα να λύωσουν στο μάγμα της Γης και να ανακυκλωθούν πλήρως. 
> 
> Ο φτηνός τρόπος βέβαια είναι να το απεμπλουτήσεις και να το ρίξεις ως σφαίρες σε έναν πόλεμο


To σύμπαν δεν είναι ο προσωπικός μας σκουπιδότοπος...

Πάντως πρωτότυπη ιδέα είναι να κάνουμε χωματερή, τα υποθαλάσια ηφαίστεια δεν θα χρειάζεται και η κατασκευη Χ.Υ.Τ.Α. !!!

Βύρων.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> To σύμπαν δεν είναι ο προσωπικός μας σκουπιδότοπος...
> 
> Πάντως πρωτότυπη ιδέα είναι να κάνουμε χωματερή, τα υποθαλάσια ηφαίστεια δεν θα χρειάζεται και η κατασκευη Χ.Υ.Τ.Α. !!!
> 
> Βύρων.


Το πιο αστείο απ' όλα είναι οτι αστειεβόμαστε όλοι μ' αυτά τα σοβαρά θέματα, ακόμη κι αυτοί που έχουν αρμοδιότητα να κάνουν κάτι για να λυθεί το σοβαρό πρόβλημα της ενέργειας. 
Εμείς σε τελική ανάλυση, απλώς ανταλλάσουμε τις γνώμες μας μέσω του Forum. Το κατά πόσον μπορούμε να επειρεάσουμε τους πραγματικούς υπευθύνους και αρμοδίους, επιτρέψτε μου να έχω κάποιους ενδοιασμούς. Ας το αποδεχτούμε λοιπόν οτι ζούμε στο Ελλαδιστάν....

----------


## Κονταξάκης

[QUOTE=Deimos;1063576]ελεος ρε παιδια , αλλα λεει ο pelasgian αλλα καταλαβενετε. Η δεη θα αγοραζει ολες τις ωρες ρευμα , απλά εκείνη την ώρα που δουλεύουν τα φ/β τυχαίνει να είναι και οι ώρες αιχμής για το ρεύμα. τότε έχει μεγάλη ζήτηση το δίκτιο. 

Σε τί ποσοστό της όλης παραγομένης ενέργειας στην Ελλάδα σήμερα, αντιστοιχεί η ενέργεια που παράγεται από φωτοβολταϊκά? Και πόσο μπορεί να επηρεάσει ή αν θέλετε να βοηθήσει αυτό τη ΔΕΗ? (Ιδίως αν υπάρχουν πολοί απ' αυτούς που παίρνουν ρεύμα από τη ΔΕΗ για να της το ξαναπουλήσουν από την πίσω πόρτα,)

----------


## pan85

Ξερει κανεις ποσο αγοραζει η ΔΕΗ την kwh απο τη Βουλγαρια??

----------


## waste

> Αυτό είναι αστείο!
> 
> Ο φτηνός τρόπος βέβαια είναι να το απεμπλουτήσεις και να το ρίξεις ως σφαίρες σε έναν πόλεμο


το απεμπλουτισμενο ουρανιο δεν ειναι το χρησιμοποιημενο. είναι το ισοτοπο 238 που περιεχεται σε ποσοστο 98% στο ορυκτο ουρανιο. Το χρησιμο ειναι το 235. αλλα για να βγαλεις ενα κιλο 235 σου περισσευουν 100 κιλα 238 και αυτο το 238 ως βαρυ μεταλο και πυροφορο το κανεις σφαιρες, ερμα και βληματα (κι εαν σου πεθανουν και μερικοι φανταροι δεν εγινε τιποτα, φτανει να μην το ριχνεις στη χωρα σου) :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## chrand

*Το νέο "Ελ Ντοράντο" των Φωτοβολταϊκών*

Σε νέο Ελντοράντο, όπου ο κάθε Έλληνας προσπαθεί να βρει τη δική του "φλέβα χρυσού" ή αλλιώς "χρυσοφόρα" ακτίνα του ήλιου, τείνει να εξελιχθεί η αγορά των φωτοβολταϊκών, μετά τις σημαντικές ενισχύσεις που προβλέπονται στο νέο νόμο για τις Ανανεώσιμες Πηγές Ενέργειας. 

Και επειδή τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο, ο συνδυασμός των πλεονεκτημάτων που προσφέρουν τα φ/β συστήματα μοιάζει εξαιρετικά ελκυστικός, καθώς αφενός παρέχουν εγγυημένη απόδοση αφετέρου απαιτούν ελάχιστη συντήρηση και ενασχόληση μετά την αρχική εγκατάσταση. 

Έτσι ένα φ/β πάνελ απαιτεί έκταση από 10 έως 20 τετραγωνικά μέτρα για κάθε KWp εγκατεστημένης ισχύος και κόστος εγκατάστασης από 4.500 έως 7.500 ευρώ. Η μέση ετήσια απόδοση σε ενέργεια κυμαίνεται ανάλογα με την περιοχή, ενώ ο καλύτερος προσανατολισμός είναι ο νότιος και ανατολικός. Σύμφωνα με τις υπάρχουσες μετρήσεις στη χώρας ένα σύστημα με βέλτιστη κλίση και βέλτιστο προσανατολισμό παράγει κατά μέσο όρο 1200 – 1450 KWh ανά εγκατεστημένο KWp ανά έτος. Έτσι για παράδειγμα η μέση ετήσια απόδοση ανά εγκατεστημένο KW για την Αττική υπολογίζεται στις 1370 KWh. 

Για φ/β συστήματα με ισχύ μικρότερη ή ίση από 100 KWp η τιμή της KWh είναι 0,45 ευρώ (διασυνδεδεμένο σύστημα) και 0,50 ευρώ (μη διασυνδεδεμένα νησιά), ενώ για συστήματα μεγαλύτερα από 100 KWp η τιμή ανά KWh είναι 0,40 και 0,45 ευρώ αντίστοιχα για το διασυνδεδεμένο και μη διασυνδεδεμένο σύστημα.

Εκτός, όμως, από την κατασκευή, για να αποπληρωθεί το φ/β θα πρέπει ο παραγωγός να ενημερώσει τη ΔΕΗ, η οποία συντάσσει προμελέτη της βέλτιστης λύσης για τη σύνδεση με το δίκτυο (υπάρχει δυνατότητα από τη ΔΕΗ να αρνηθεί εάν συντρέχουν τεχνικοί λόγοι), ενώ το κόστος της σύνδεσης που βαρύνει τον παραγωγό κυμαίνεται από 4.000 ευρώ για συστήματα έως 100KWp έως 15000 ευρώ για συστήματα πάνω από 100KWp και εφόσον ο σταθμός βρίσκεται δίπλα στο δίκτυο.

ΡΑΕ

Το ενδιαφέρον των επενδυτών αλλά και απλών πολιτών για την εγκατάσταση φ/β συστημάτων καταδεικνύεται και από την πληθώρα αιτήσεων που έχει κατακλύσει τη Ρυθμιστική Αρχή Ενέργειας. Σημειώνεται ότι για συστήματα από 150 KWp και άνω απαιτείται άδεια παραγωγής εγκατάστασης και λειτουργίας. 

Εκτός από τις μεγαλύτερες μονάδες ωστόσο, για εγκαταστάσεις από 20 έως 150 KWp απαιτείται η λήψη άδειας εξαίρεσης από τη ΡΑΕ. Η άδεια εξαίρεσης περιλαμβάνει την τεχνική περιγραφή και προμελέτη περιβαλλοντικών επιπτώσεων και στη συνέχεια σχετική έγκριση περιβαλλοντικών όρων. Επίσης απαιτείται να μην είναι κορεσμένο το δίκτυο. Έτσι εκτός των αιτήσεων για λήψη άδειας παραγωγής μεγαλύτερων εγκαταστάσεων, σημαντικός είναι και ο αριθμός των αιτήσεων εξαίρεσης, για τα μικρότερα φ/β. 

Συνολικά από το 2001 έχουν κατατεθεί στη Ρυθμιστική Αρχή Ενέργειας 224 αιτήσεις για τη δημιουργία φωτοβολταϊκών μονάδων, ενώ η προβλεπόμενη εγκατεστημένη ισχύς φτάνει τα 469,6 MWp. Από τις αιτήσεις αυτές, 20 συνολικής ισχύος 9 MWp έχουν αποσυρθεί. Άδεια παραγωγής έχουν λάβει 11, με συνολική ισχύ 1,8 MWp, ενώ 14 άδειες με ισχύ 11,5 MWp έχουν λάβει τη θετική γνωμοδότηση της Αρχής και αναμένεται η έκδοση άδειας από το υπουργείο ανάπτυξης. Επιπλέον 15 άδειες με συνολική ισχύ 22 MWp βρίσκονται στη διαδικασία της περιβαλλοντικής αδειοδότησης. Για 38 άδειες ισχύος 17 MWp η Ρυθμιστική Αρχή έχει εκδώσει αρνητική γνωμοδότηση. 

Στα παραπάνω στοιχεία δεν περιλαμβάνονται οι αιτήσεις εξαίρεσης για μονάδες από 20 έως 150KWp, οι οποίες και παρουσιάζουν κατακόρυφη αύξηση μετά την ψήφιση του νέου νόμου για τις ΑΠΕ. Έτσι οι αιτήσεις που έχουν κατατεθεί ξεπερνούν τις 1000 και αντιστοιχούν συνολικά για ισχύ ίση με 100 MWp.

Σε σχέση με τις αιτήσεις για άδεια παραγωγής σημειώνεται ότι η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία αφορά σε μονάδες από 200 KWp έως 10 MWp, ενώ υπάρχουν και τρία έργα για μεγαλύτερη ισχύ, στα οποία συμμετέχει η ΔΕΗ, ισχύος από 24 έως 39 MWp.

Σύμφωνα με το νέο κανονισμό για τις ΑΠΕ, η ΡΑΕ αποφασίζει για την έγκριση ή απόρριψη των αιτήσεων με βάση:

* την ενεργειακή απόδοση

* την επάρκεια του φορέα 

* την εξασφάλιση ή τη δυνατότητα εξασφάλισης θέσης

* την ασφάλεια του συστήματος

* την εθνική ασφάλεια

* τη δημόσια υγεία

* την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος

Τα κριτήρια αυτά αναμένεται να εξειδικευτούν περαιτέρω με την έκδοση του νέου οδηγού αξιολόγησης της ΡΑΕ, ο οποίος ωστόσο δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί. Επίσης θα πρέπει να ληφθεί υπόψη -για την αξιολόγηση των αιτήσεων- το πρόγραμμα για την ανάπτυξη φωτοβολταϊκών σε όλη τη χώρα (άρθρο 14 του ν 3468/2006) που αναμένεται μετά από Υπουργική Απόφαση μετά από απόφαση της ΡΑΕ.

Για τις αιτήσεις εξαίρεσης, σημειώνεται ότι η ΡΑΕ δεν αξιολογεί, παρά μόνο κάνει έλεγχο των νομιμοποιητικών εγγράφων, καθώς και τον έλεγχο ότι ο αιτών κατέχει την έκταση, όπου θα εγκατασταθούν τα φ/β.

capital

----------


## pelasgian

> το απεμπλουτισμενο ουρανιο δεν ειναι το χρησιμοποιημενο. είναι το ισοτοπο 238 που περιεχεται σε ποσοστο 98% στο ορυκτο ουρανιο. Το χρησιμο ειναι το 235. αλλα για να βγαλεις ενα κιλο 235 σου περισσευουν 100 κιλα 238 και αυτο το 238 ως βαρυ μεταλο και πυροφορο το κανεις σφαιρες, ερμα και βληματα (κι εαν σου πεθανουν και μερικοι φανταροι δεν εγινε τιποτα, φτανει να μην το ριχνεις στη χωρα σου)


Όταν έλεγα χρησιμοποιημένο, εννοούσα από την αρχική του μορφή, όχι το ισότοπο του αντίδραστήρα, αλλά το σύνολο του υλικού όπως βγαίνει από τη γη. 

Το δε απεμπλουτισμένο 238 είναι ελαφρώς ραδιενεργό, νομίζω, λόγω του ότι δεν έχει βγει 100% το 235. Ενώ το 235 όταν χρησιμοποιηθεί παράγει ένα άλλο υλικό, που και αυτό είναι πολεμικό, αλλά δεν το θυμάμαι τώρα πώς το λένε. Πάντως αυτός είναι ο λόγος που θέλουν να δώσουν στο Ιράν κλειστού τύπου αντιδραστήρες για να μην πάρει αυτό το υλικό και κάνει όπλα.

Πάντως, σοβαρά τώρα, αν πετάξει κανείς τα «μπάζα του» σε κάνα όρυγμα μαγματος σε κοντινή απόσταση προς την επιφάνεια, δεν έχει φτιάξει το τέλειο «καθαρό» αποτεφρωτή και ταυτόχρονα και σύστημα γεωθερμίας;

----------


## waste

δεν ορκίζομαι αλλα νομίζω το 238 είναι ραδιενεργο ελαφρά απλα παράγει Α particles που δεν είναι τόσο επικίνδυνα, φτάνει να μην εισέλθουν στον οργανισμό σου. Αλλα επειδη τα βληματα απο απεμπλουτισμένο ουρανιο εχουν την ταση να κονιορτοποιουνται τα εισπνεεις πανευκολα.

τώρα το 235 εμπλουτισμένο στο 3-5% το βαζουμε στους αντιδραστήρες ελαφρού ύδατος, παραγουμε ενεργεια, και τα καταλειπα του δεν ξερουμε τι να τα κανουμε. Το yellowcake που ειναι απλα το ορυκτο ουρανιο κονιορτοποιημενο το πεταμε κατευθειαν στους αντιδραστήρες βαρέως ύδατος και παραγουμε ενέργεια μαζι με πλουτώνιο (που ειναι εξίσου σχάσιμο ως βόμβα)

Για το Ιραν οι αμερικάνοι θέλουν απλά να μην εμπλουτίζει μόνο του το ουρανιο και να το αγοραζει ετοιμο (και να επιστρεφει το χρησιμοποιημενο), γιατι εαν μαθεις πως εμπλουτίζεται το ουρανιο, που ειναι μια δύσκολη μεταλουργική διαδικασία, πρωτων δεν εξαρτασαι απο κανενα, δεύτερον μπορεις να φτιάξεις βόμβες με ουράνιο 235 σε συγκεντρώσεις 90% .



τα καταλειπα είναι πιο απλό να τα πετάξεις στη θάλασσα ;-)

και για να επιστρεψουμε στο θεμα εκεινο το φιλμ φωτοβολταικο που θα ειναι παμφθηνο και θα βγει στην παραγωγη σε περίπου 20 μήνες ξερει κανεις σε τι κατασταση βρίσκεται???

----------


## taziou

γνωρίζει κανείς για τη δυνατότητα ενοικίασης γης σε εταιρίες για τη φ/β αξιοποιήση τους;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Η απάντηση του φίλου *chrand* είναι αναλυτική και σίγουρα θα έδοσε εξηγήσεις σε πολλούς απο εμάς τους άσχετους που απλώς συμμετέχουμε στη συζήτηση για ενημερωτικούς λόγους. Εγώ να παρατηρήσω οτι απ' αυτήν προκύπτει οτι στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων η παραγόμενη δυνατή ενέργεια με φωτοβολταϊκά θα φτάσει περίπου στα 600 MWp. Επειδή δεν το γνωρίζω, θα ρωτήσω, σε τι ποσοστό, σε σχέση με τη συνολική αναγκαία ενέργεια για την Ελλάδα, αντιστοιχεί αυτό το νούμερο?

----------


## MichalisVolos

> Εγώ να παρατηρήσω οτι απ' αυτήν προκύπτει οτι στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων η παραγόμενη δυνατή ενέργεια με φωτοβολταϊκά θα φτάσει περίπου στα 600 MWp.


600 MWp; Μιλάς για τεράστιο ποσό ισχύος για Φωτοβολταϊκά.

Με τις άδειες παίζονται πολλά. Είναι Σύνηθες φαινόμενο σε όλη την Ευρώπη από τις αιτήσεις για ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας τελικά να γίνεται εγκατάσταση 25-30%. Πολλές είναι απλά για μεταπώληση, κάνω αίτηση βγάζω την άδεια μετά από καιρό και στην πουλάω εσένα που θες να επενδύσεις. Πουλάω δηλαδή αέρα κοπανιστό αλλά εσύ γλιτώνεις χρόνο και ειδικά στην Ελλάδα σπάσημο νεύρων με το ελληνικό δημόσιο.




> Επειδή δεν το γνωρίζω, θα ρωτήσω, σε τι ποσοστό, σε σχέση με τη συνολική αναγκαία ενέργεια για την Ελλάδα, αντιστοιχεί αυτό το νούμερο?


Όπως έγραψε και νωρίτερα ένας φίλος κατά μέσω όρο στην Ελλάδα ένα φωτοβολταϊκό ισχύος 1kWp παράγει ενέργεια περίπου 1,3MWh ή 1300kWh το χρόνο. Σύμφωνα με το site της ΔΕΗ το 2005 πούλησε ενέργεια 50.719 GWh μπορείς να το δείς εδώ: ΔΕΗ Έχει και κάποια ακόμα ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία εκεί

Γενικά πάντως η άποψή μου σε σχέση και με τα πυρηνικά είναι πως χρήσιμες είναι όλες οι πηγές ενέργειας. Μονάδες βάσης λιγνήτης και ουράνιο (δεν παράγει και αέρια του θερμοκηπίου) στην συνέχεια φυσικό αέριο (εισαγώμενο και όχι τόσο φτηνό) και τέλος για αιχμή υδροηλεκτρικά, αιολικά και φωτοβολταϊκά. Υπάρχει και ένας γενικός κανόνας ότι λόγω σταθερότητας δικτύου δεν είναι δυνατή η χρήση ΑΠΕ σε ποσοστό άνω του 30% στο σύνολο, αλλά είναι δυνατόν και διευρυνθεί

Το θέμα είναι να γίνει εύκολη η αδειοδότηση για τοποθέτηση στις πόλεις πάνω στα κτήρια, τότε θα υπάρξει και πιο μεγάλη διείσδυση. Αυτή την στιγμή θεωρούνται λίγο πολύ οτι χαλάνε το περιβάλλον :Thumb down: , sic. Μην ξεχνάμε επείσης ότι η τοποθέτηση στο απομακρισμένο κτήμα στην πέρα-άνω-κάτω-ραχούλα θέτει και θέμα ασφάλειας  :Wink:  




> γνωρίζει κανείς για τη δυνατότητα ενοικίασης γης σε εταιρίες για τη φ/β αξιοποιήση τους;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Μην ανησυχείς και αν μια εταιρεία θελήσει κάποιο κτήμα βρίσκει τον ιδιοκτήτη και τα λένε. Αν και για φωτοβολταϊκά παίζει πιο πολύ η αγορά ενώ η ενοικίαση είναι πιο σύνηθες στις ανεμογεννήτριες.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> 600 MWp; Μιλάς για τεράστιο ποσό ισχύος για Φωτοβολταϊκά.
> Γενικά πάντως η άποψή μου σε σχέση και με τα πυρηνικά είναι πως χρήσιμες είναι όλες οι πηγές ενέργειας. Μονάδες βάσης λιγνήτης και ουράνιο (δεν παράγει και αέρια του θερμοκηπίου) στην συνέχεια φυσικό αέριο (εισαγώμενο και όχι τόσο φτηνό) και τέλος για αιχμή υδροηλεκτρικά, αιολικά και φωτοβολταϊκά. Υπάρχει και ένας γενικός κανόνας ότι λόγω σταθερότητας δικτύου δεν είναι δυνατή η χρήση ΑΠΕ σε ποσοστό άνω του 30% στο σύνολο, αλλά είναι δυνατόν και διευρυνθεί.


Αρα, το μέγιστο ποσοστό ενέργειας που μπορεί να καλυφτεί απο τις ΑΠΕ, είναι το 30% (είμαστε πολύ μακρυά ακόμη). Πιστεύω λοιπόν οτι για το υπόλοιπο 70% πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να σκεπτόμαστε σοβαρά, για το πως θα καλυφτεί μετά από 20 - 30 χρόνια, όταν η ενέργεια απο το πετρέλαιο θα αρχίσει να εξαφανίζεται. Σκεπτόμενοι επίσης οτι όσο περνά ο καιρός  αυτή  η σχέση  (30/70) θα αλλάζει προς το χειρότερο.

----------


## anon

To δυστύχημα στην Ελλάδα είναι, ότι παρόλο που έχουμε πάρα πολλές επιλογές, για διάφορους λόγους, δεν προχωράμε. Ειδα τις προάλλες στις ειδήσεις, την μαζική αντίδραση ενός νησιού στην κατασκευή ενός μεγάλου αιολικού πάρκου. Αν και δεν τους αδικώ, ίσως παραείναι μεγάλο όπως φαίνεται στα σχέδια, για ένα μικρό νησί, με μεγάλο αντίκτυπο στο τουρισμό, ωστόσο και η τελείως ανυποχώρητη στάση στην κατασκευή αιολικων πάρκων γιατι βλάπτονται κάποια συμφέροντα (τουρισμός και η αξία των βιλών διαφόρων VIP) ειναι επίσης ανεδαφική. Φαντάζομαι ότι επίσης πουθενά στα νησιά δεν πρόκειται να βάλουν φωτοβολταικά (εννοώ σε σκεπές σπιτιών), μιας και χαλνάει το λευκό - γαλάζιο !!! 

Εχουμε την δυνατότητα παραγωγης αιολικής ενέργειας, γεωθερμικής (κάποιες προσπάθειες είχαν γίνει βασικά για θέρμανση θερμοκηπίων στην λίμνη Βόλβη), βιοντίζελ και ένα σωρό άλλα. Ομως όλα μπλέκουν με τα συμφέροντα, και με μια αδύναμη πολιτική σκηνή που επίσης καθοδηγείται πέρα δώθε (ΟΦΑ) αναλόγως των συμφερόντων...΄

Στο μεταξύ άλλες χώρες, όπως πχ η Δανία, παράγουν το 40% της ηλ. ενέργειας απο αιολικά πάρκα, μια χώρα επίσης μικρή. Και η μεσογειακή Ισπανία, που μπήκε αργότερα απο εμάς στην ΕΟΚ, μας έχει ξεπεράσει κατα πολύ στον Τουρισμό, και είναι πρώτη στην ανάπτυξη αιολικών πάρκων και δημιούργησε εσωτερική βιομηχανία.... Αλήθεια, αυτά δεν τα βλέπει κανείς;;; Δηλαδή μόνο σερβιτόροι & καμαριέρες πρέπει να είμαστε; Χάσαμε το ένα τραίνο, χάσαμε το άλλο τραίνο, και το άλλο και το παραλο, στο τέλος δεν θα σταματά καθόλου τραίνο πια εδώ, μιας και κανένας δεν ανεβαίνει / κατεβαίνει απο αυτή την στάση....

----------


## xhaos

μα εμείς ποτέ δεν κοιτάμε τι θα κάνουμε όλοι μαζί ή έστω πως θα βγάλουμε λεφτά όλοι μαζί. κοιτάμε μονό πως θα φάμε εμείς περισσότερα από τον γείτονα έστω και αν αυτό σημαίνει να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του.

εδώ δεν υπάρχει καμιά πρόβλεψη - επιβολή για να κάνουμε τα σπίτια μας πιο αποδοτικά ενεργειακά. δεν σου λέω να βάλεις παντού φ/β (που για εμένα θα έπρεπε να το κάνουν δια νομού) αλλά βλέπεις ότι κανένας δεν θέλει να δώσει 10 € το τ.μ. για να κάνει πιο αποδοτικό το σπίτι του. κανονικά έπρεπε να απαγορευτούν λάμπες πυρακτώσεως όπως και οικιακές συσκευές που δεν είναι ενεργειακής κατηγορίας Α. πας σε μαγαζί να πάρεις ψυγείο και βλέπεις ότι το ένα έχει άεργο κατανάλωση μικρότερη από 5% και το άλλο έχει άεργο 60% και ο κάθε ένας θα πάρει το 60% γιατί είναι πιο φτηνό τώρα. το ότι θα το πληρώσει πιο ακριβό τελικά δεν μπορεί να το καταλάβει γιατί κανένας ποτέ δεν έχει δείξει σχεδιασμό εδώ, αφού όπως γράφω και στην υπογραφή μου όλα σχεδιάζονται σύμφωνα με την αρχή των 3 ΟΥ......κΟΥτΟΥρΟΥ

----------


## lazar

anon, σε ποιο νησί έιγνε αυτό που γράφεις;

----------


## WandereR

Σέριφος

----------


## anon

Θαχε ενδιαφέρον να μάθουμε, ποιοί γνωστοί VIP έχουν βίλες εκεί και θίγονται τα συμφέροντά τους  :Wink: 

Διάβασα και το σχετικό λινκ, πολύ καλό. Σε κάθε τέτοια περίπτωση υπάρχουν και οι δύο πλευρές που έχουν τα δίκια τους. Το να πάρουμε μόνο την πλευρά των κατοίκων της Σερίφου είναι εύκολο και λαικίστικο όμως. Θα μπορούσε ίσως να βρεθει κάποια λύση για αμφότερα μέρη. Πχ λιγότερες ανεμογεννήτριες (και εμένα 87 και τέτοιου μεγέθους μου φάνηκαν too much), μικρότερες (όχι θηρια των 160 μέτρων), και σε σημεία που να μην ορατά απο τις βασικα τουριστικές περιοχές. 

Ωστόσο δεν είναι μόνο η Σέριφος που θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί με αυτόν τον σκοπό. Πρώτα απο όλα έχουμε ένα κάρο μικρά ακατοίκητα νησιά και βραχονησίδες. Και στην ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα, πάρα πολλά σημεία ορεινά θα μπορούσαν να αξιοποιηθούν ανάλογα. 

Αν είναι όμως για κάθε τέτοια περίπτωση να κυριαρχεί ο λαικισμός, τότε να μην κάνουμε τίποτα και να δούμε τι κληρονομιά θα αφήσουμε στα παιδιά μας. Μια ενεργειακά τελείως εξαρτώμενη Ελλάδα που να παίρνει ηλεκτρικό απο τους γειτόνους (Τουρκία, Βουλγαρία, Σκόπια) και βασικά απο πυρηνικούς αντιδραστήρες.

Διάβασα και σχετικά στο indymedia. Λοιπόν για όλους αυτούς τους λαικιστές θέτω μια απλή ερώτηση. Χρειαζόμαστε ενέργεια. Αποφασίστε πως θα βγούν αυτές οι μεγαβατώρες και με τι κόστος για τον Ελληνα πολιτη. Μην μου αρχίσετε ότι έχει υπόηχους και κινδινεύουν τα πουλιά... Εχουμε και λέμε. Υδροηλεκτρικά. Τέλος. Εχουν συγκεκριμένη απόδοση και τα έχουμε εκμεταλλευτεί, παραπάνω δεν πάει ή πολύ λίγο. Ασε που στην ξηρασία που θα έχουμε γενικά απο εδώ και τώρα, θα φοβόμαστε να ξοδέψουμε νερό για ρεύμα. Λιγνίτες (Mεγάπολη και Πτολεμαίδα). Δεν φτάνει, και τα περιβαλοντολογικά και περι υγείας γνωστά. Πετρέλαιο και φυσικό αέριο. Κοστίζει σημαντικά περισσότερο, και αυτό περιβαντολογικά προβληματικό (πρέπει να κάνουμε καικάτι με την συνθήκη του Κυότο). Φωτοβολταικά. Πολυ μικρή απόδοση, μεγάλο κόστος που αν περάσει στον καταναλωτή, θα πληρώνουμε τουλάχιστον 6 φορές πάνω την κιλοβατώρα (μην κοιτάτε που θα αγοράζει με μισό ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα επιδοτούμενη.. Κάποια στιγμή θα περάσει στην πλάτη μας). Και συν το γεγονός της κακής αισθητικής (πολυ μαύρο μωρέ αρδεφάκι μου, να μην έχεις το κόκκινο κεραμίδι για σκεπή, άσε πίκρα, θα έρθει η natura..) Kαι φυσικά τα αιολικά (για τα οποία γίνεται η εν λόγω συζήτηση). Δεν νομίζω ότι κανείς απο τους ακτιβιστές κατα των αιολικών να θέλει εργοστάσιο πυρηνικό, θα δαγκώσω την γλώσσα μου!!!!  Αντε λοιπόν, αντί να κάνετε κριτική, δώστε προτάσεις....

----------


## WandereR

Δεν χρειάζεται να σκεφτόμαστε περπιπλοκα.

Η λαίλαπα των οικόλογων είναι αρκετή εξήγηση.

----------


## pelasgian

Για να κάνω λίγο τον δικηγόρο του Διαβόλου  :Twisted Evil: 

Αν το περιβάλλον υποβαθμίζεται αισθητικά σε βαθμό που οι ζημίες από τον τουρισμό να ξεπερνούν τα οικονομικά οφέλη από την εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας, ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ και αντιδρούν. 

Επίσης, και εγώ αν ήμουν «επώνυμος» και έβλεπα σχέδια κατασκευής 30 ανεμιστήρων στο λιβάδι δίπλα στην 1εκκ βίλα μου, θα τους είχα κλείσει το σπίτι όλων όσων επιχειρούσαν να το φτιάξουν. 

Και δεν έχει να κάνει με αντιοικολογικά αισθήματα, έχει απλά να κάνει με το ότι δεν μπορείς να βάζεις τέτοια πράγματα όπου προφτάσεις, ούτε να συνηγορείς υπέρ ενός αμφίβολου αποτελέσματος για το κοινωνικό σύνολο καταστρέφοντας ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ την ιδιωτική επένδυση κάποιου άλλου. 

Μετά, φαντάσου ένα νησί που το έχεις συνηθίσει γραφικό και μακρυά από τον πολιτισμό, ξαφνικά να «αστράψει» ολόκληρο από φωτοβολταϊκές ταράτσες. Όπου και να πηγαίνεις αντί για κεραμίδια ή άσπρες στέγες, να βλέπεις ένα μπλε τζάμι που το κρατάνε κάτι αλουμινένια ταψιά. Δεν είναι πολύ γραφικό και τουριστικό, ε; Σκέψου να το κάνεις στη Βενετία αυτό για παράδειγμα. 

Ναι, να το κάνουν, αν βρουν τρόπο να μην αλοιώνει το τοπίο. Ενδεχομένως όχι στις «χώρες» των νησιών, αλλά σε «κρυφά» σημεία όπου θα στήσουν πάρκα. Εκεί που θα έβαζε εργοστάσιο, ας βάλει 5-6 τέτοια. 

Το θέμα είναι ότι εμένα οι «ήπιες» μορφές δεν με πείθουν αφενός ότι είναι και τόσο ήπιες. Το πλήρη κύκλο ζωής των χρησιμοποιούμενων υλικών τον έχουν εξετάσει αν συμφέρει οικολογικά και ενεργειακά; Επίσης, δεν ξέρω τι ζημιά κάνουν στον τουρισμό και στη ποιότητα ζωής όλα αυτά τα πράγματα. Τέλος Ισχυρίζονται ότι τα πάντα είναι άψογα, το έχουν μελετήσει αυτό το θέμα; Δηλαδή εκρήξεις σε μπαταρίες κλπ δεν γίνονται, ούτε παράγονται επικίνδυνα υλικά; Τέλος μου την σπάει το ψυχαναγκαστικό: «δεν έχεις τέτοια, δεν έχει συνείδηση».

----------


## WandereR

Ολα θέμα κόστους είναι. Αμα είμαστα λεφτάδες δεν θα βάζαμε και καθόλου, θα το αγοράζαμε όλο το ρεύμα μας και θα είμασταν μαγκες.

----------


## anon

Δεν διαφωνώ με αυτό που λές pelasgian απλά δεν μπορώ την στείρα κριτική, του να καταδικάζω γιατί ειναι εύκολο να καταδικάζω. Ειδικά στην περίπτωση αυτή, που θίγονται τα συμφέροντα και κάποιων διασήμων και χρησιμοποιούν τον κοσμάκη, βασικά για την πάρτη τους. Σίγουρα και εγώ μπορεί το ίδιο νακανα. Ομως εδώ σίγουρα το πράγμα βρωμάει, και απο τις δυο πλευρές. Και δεν νομίζω την πρόχειρη φωτό που ετοίμασαν να είναι η πραγματικότητα, απλά την χρησιμοποιούν για εκφοβισμό και χειραγώγηση, και αυτό με εξεγείρει περισσοτερο. Τελικά στην Ισπανία, που ειναι και η 1η χώρα στον τουρισμό, πως τα έχουν καταφέρει να έχουν και την μεγαλύτερη ανάπτυξη αιολικών;;; Πως συνδίασαν τον τουρισμό με την ασχήμια ενός αιολικού πάρκου;

Και στην τελική να δεχτώ να μην γίνουν πουθενά αιολικα κλπ κλπ κλπ... Δώστε κάποια λύση στο ενεργειακό, όχι απλά κριτική. Ηδη η Ελλάδα πλέον αγοράζει μόνιμα ρεύμα απο έξω, μιας και δεν φτάνει.

----------


## lazar

Πάλι οι πλούσιοι μας φταίνε; Απ' όσα γράφετε εδώ πέρα, οι κάτοικοι της Σερίφου ξεσηκώθηκαν, τι δουλειά έχουν οι VIP; Εάν πάλι ευθύνεται η αμορφωσια και η ημιμάθεια των Ελλήνων και η γενικώτερη αδιαφορία τους, που δεν κάθονται να διαβάσουν λιγάκι και να ενημερωθούν, αλλά προτιμούν να συζητούν σε καφενεία και να παρακολουθούν τα σκάνδαλα στις TV, με αποτέλεσμα να τους παρασύρουν οι "μεγάλοι" τότε ...ποιος τους φταιει;

Και η Δανία έχει VIP και πολύ πλουσιώτερους και νησάκια πολλά μικρά, όλα αυτά με ασύγκριτα δυσκολώτερες καιρικές συνθήκες και όμως...

Ερώτηση: η φωτογραφία στο μπλογκ είναι όπως θα είναι το νησί ή έτσι είναι σήμερα;

----------


## WandereR

Καλλιτεχνική αναπαρασταση της μελλοντικής είκόνας είναι βρε λαζαρ, αλλά φυσικά δεν έχει καμια σχέση με καμία απολύτως πραγματικότητα.

----------


## lazar

Εμένα μ' αρεσει, σαν να βρίσκεσαι σε αεροπλάνο... Ετοιμο να πεταξει είναι το νησί.

----------


## viron

Συμφωνώ με την ευαισθησία των ντόπιων κατοίκων και μη για την προστασία του τόπου τους.

Εχω μια ερώτηση όμως  που με πληγώνει κάθε καλοκαίρι όπου και αν πηγαίνω σε όλη την Ελλάδα.

Οι ντόπιοι όταν βλέπουν τα beach bar, τις πλασικές ξαπλώστρες, τις ταμπέλες στα μαγαζιά, στους δρόμους στους τοίχους, τα τριώροφα και τετραόροφα τσιμεντοθηρία με ενοικιαζόμενα δωμάτια τι νοιώθουν?

Μήπως τα παραπάνω είναι μικρότερες παρεμβάσεις στο τοπίο? στην πολιτιστική κληρονομιά ?

Γιατί η επιλεκτική ευαισθησία? (ρητορικό το ερώτημα)

Βύρων.

----------


## harris

> Ναι, να το κάνουν, αν βρουν τρόπο να μην αλοιώνει το τοπίο.


Είναι θέμα προτεραιοτήτων! 

Προσωπικά προτιμώ την Σέριφο σαν αεροπλάνο και τις ταράτσες να γυαλίζουν από τα φωτοβολαϊκά, παρά την καταστροφή του πλανήτη από την αλόγιστη εκμετάλευση πόρων...





> Ενδεχομένως όχι στις «χώρες» των νησιών, αλλά σε «κρυφά» σημεία όπου θα στήσουν πάρκα. Εκεί που θα έβαζε εργοστάσιο, ας βάλει 5-6 τέτοια.


Και που θα τον βρεί τον αέρα στο κρυφό σημείο βρε Πελασγέ για να γυρίζουν οι γεννήτριες;  :Laughing:  :Razz:

----------


## lazar

Τα έχει γράψει ο Ίψεν στον "Ἑχθρό του λαού". Διαβάστε το, είναι πολύ ωραίο. Αυτά βέβαια στην Νορβηγία συνέβαιναν το 1870... Στην Ελλάδα σήμερα...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/An_Enemy_of_the_People

An Enemy of the People addresses the irrational tendencies of the masses, and the hypocritical and corrupt nature of the political system that they support. It is the story of one man's brave struggle to do the right thing and speak the truth in the face of extreme social intolerance. The play's protagonist, Dr Stockmann, represents the playwright's own voice. Upon completion of the play, Ibsen wrote to his publisher in Copenhagen : "I am still uncertain as to whether I should call it a comedy or a straight drama. It may [have] many traits of comedy, but it also is based on a serious idea." The play is notable as one of the first works of fiction to feature an open ending.

----------


## pelasgian

> Είναι θέμα προτεραιοτήτων! 
> 
> Προσωπικά προτιμώ την Σέριφο σαν αεροπλάνο και τις ταράτσες να γυαλίζουν από τα φωτοβολαϊκά, παρά την καταστροφή του πλανήτη από την αλόγιστη εκμετάλευση πόρων...


Εγώ προτιμώ να μην έχω να διαλέξω. 

Και σκουπίδια παράγει η Σέριφος, μήπως να βάλουμε τη χωματερή της δίπλα στο λιμάνι που κατεβαίνουν οι τουρίστες;

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτή τη νοοτροπία που όλα πρέπει να γίνουν με τη διαδικασία του επείγοντως και πάντοτε η λύσεις θα πρέπει να είναι ένα τραγικό διλειμμα. 

Το γεγονός δε ότι έχουν κάνει ΗΔΗ τα νησιά και τα τουριστικά μας μέρη σαν τα μούτρα τους, δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει και να το αποτελειώσουν το θέμα. 




> Και που θα τον βρεί τον αέρα στο κρυφό σημείο βρε Πελασγέ για να γυρίζουν οι γεννήτριες;


πρόβλημά τους!

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Αν είναι όμως για κάθε τέτοια περίπτωση να κυριαρχεί ο λαικισμός, τότε να μην κάνουμε τίποτα και να δούμε τι κληρονομιά θα αφήσουμε στα παιδιά μας. Μια ενεργειακά τελείως εξαρτώμενη Ελλάδα που να παίρνει ηλεκτρικό απο τους γειτόνους (Τουρκία, Βουλγαρία, Σκόπια) και βασικά απο πυρηνικούς αντιδραστήρες.
> Διάβασα και σχετικά στο indymedia. Λοιπόν για όλους αυτούς τους λαικιστές θέτω μια απλή ερώτηση. Χρειαζόμαστε ενέργεια. Αποφασίστε πως θα βγούν αυτές οι μεγαβατώρες και με τι κόστος για τον Ελληνα πολιτη. Μην μου αρχίσετε ότι έχει υπόηχους και κινδινεύουν τα πουλιά... Εχουμε και λέμε. Υδροηλεκτρικά. Τέλος. Εχουν συγκεκριμένη απόδοση και τα έχουμε εκμεταλλευτεί, παραπάνω δεν πάει ή πολύ λίγο. Ασε που στην ξηρασία που θα έχουμε γενικά απο εδώ και τώρα, θα φοβόμαστε να ξοδέψουμε νερό για ρεύμα. Λιγνίτες (Mεγάπολη και Πτολεμαίδα). Δεν φτάνει, και τα περιβαλοντολογικά και περι υγείας γνωστά. Πετρέλαιο και φυσικό αέριο. Κοστίζει σημαντικά περισσότερο, και αυτό περιβαντολογικά προβληματικό (πρέπει να κάνουμε καικάτι με την συνθήκη του Κυότο). Φωτοβολταικά. Πολυ μικρή απόδοση, μεγάλο κόστος που αν περάσει στον καταναλωτή, θα πληρώνουμε τουλάχιστον 6 φορές πάνω την κιλοβατώρα (μην κοιτάτε που θα αγοράζει με μισό ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα επιδοτούμενη.. Κάποια στιγμή θα περάσει στην πλάτη μας). Και συν το γεγονός της κακής αισθητικής (πολυ μαύρο μωρέ αρδεφάκι μου, να μην έχεις το κόκκινο κεραμίδι για σκεπή, άσε πίκρα, θα έρθει η natura..) Kαι φυσικά τα αιολικά (για τα οποία γίνεται η εν λόγω συζήτηση). Δεν νομίζω ότι κανείς απο τους ακτιβιστές κατα των αιολικών να θέλει εργοστάσιο πυρηνικό, θα δαγκώσω την γλώσσα μου!!!!  Αντε λοιπόν, αντί να κάνετε κριτική, δώστε προτάσεις....


Πες τα Χρυσόστομε!!!
Αφού λοιπόν μας τελειώνουν, πετρέλαιο, λιγνίτες, υδροηλεκτρικά, ΑΠΕ είναι περιορισμένα, τι άλλο μας μένει? Εδώ πρόκειται γι' αυτό που κάνει νιάου νιάου στα κεραμίδια. Φυσικά και είναι η πυρηνική ενέργεια της οποίας φοβόμαστε να προφέρουμε ακόμη και το όνομά της, εξαιτίας της πυρηνικής έκρηξης, η οποία όμως δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη μορφή αυτή της ενέργειας, όταν φυσικά διαθέτεις την τεχνολογία για να την εκμεταλευτείς. Τόσα χρόνια οι γάλλοι εποφελούνται απ' αυτό το είδος ενέργειας χωρίς να έχουν δημιουργήσει κανένα πρόβλημα, ούτε στους κατοίκους της χώρας τους, αλλά ούτε και σε άλλους γειτόνους κ.λ.π.

----------


## pelasgian

Εγώ εμπιστεύομαι τα πυρηνικά. 

Η Γαλλία το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της το παράγει από πυρηνικά.Ας πληρώσουμε την ανακατασκευή του Κοζλοντούι και ας πάρουμε μέρος του ρεύματος. Ούτε «μπλεξίματα» με τους Τούρκους θα έχουμε, σε σημείο που ούτως ή άλλως έχει αντιδραστήρα είναι (οπότε μειώνει το ρίσκο - δεν φτιάχνει νέο) και καθαρίζει όλη η βόρεια Ελλάδα από ενδεχόμενο μόλυνσης και από πρόβλημα ενέργειας. 

Εκείνο που πρέπει να φύγει ΑΜΕΣΩΣ είναι το κάρβουνο. Είμαι και κατά του αερίου, διότι και αυτό παράγει CO2, που είναι υπεύθυνο για τις αλλαγές του κλίματος. 

Ενώ το ουράνιο δεν επηρεάζει το κλίμα. Ούτε και τα ηλιακά. Αλλά γιατί ηλιακά με μετατροπή απευθείας σε ρεύμα; Ας φτιάξουν εργοστάσια παραγωγής υπέρξηρου ατμού με την ηλιακή ενέργεια, όπως κάνουν οι Αμερικάνοι στις ερήμους τους. Δηλαδή, μαύρη σωλήνα με κάτοπτρα γύρω γύρω, που υπερθερμαίνει το νερό και βγάζει ατμό που κινεί τουρμπίνες. (Βάλε από δίπλα και ένα σύστημα αφαλάτωσης και παραγωγής απεσταγμένου νερού με τα προϊόντα του συστήματος παραγωγής ενέργειας  :Wink:   - και πρόσεξε, φτιάχνεις αλάτι που το πουλάς, νερό απεσταγμένο και ενέργεια, ενώ χρειάζεσαι μόνο σωλήνες που παράγεις στην ελλάδα, αντί να εισάγεις panels  :Wink:  )

Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτές οι μορφές ενέργειας είναι της πλάκας από απόδοση. Δηλαδή, την ελλάδα όλη να τη σπείρεις με ανεμιστήρες και πάνελς, άντε να παράγεις ότι 5 εργοστάσια «από το καλό»  :Wink:  Και άλλο να έχεις να διαχειριστείς ρίσκο σε ένα δύο σημεία του δικτύου σου, και άλλο να κάνει το δίκτυο ολόκληρο μια σειρά από χειροβομβίδες. 

Αλήθεια, έχετε δει μπαταρία ιόντων λιθίου να σκάει; Καλή φάση - αν είσαι στα 5 μέτρα, πίσω από τοίχο.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## teacake

Pelasgian θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου ως προς την έκταση που χρειάζεται για την ηλιακή ενέργεια και το ποσό που μπορούμε να παράγουμε στην Ελλάδα.

*Spoiler:*






Στην πιο πάνω εικόνα, οι μαύρες τελείες αντιπροσωπεύουν την έκταση που χρειάζεται για την παραγωγή της ενέργειας που θα χρειαζόμαστε το 2010, με τη τρέχουσα απόδοση των φωτοβολταϊκών πάνελ, που είναι 8%.

Πηγή: Wikipedia, λήμμα Solar power


 
Τα ηλιακά πάνελ μπορούν να ενσωματωθούν στις σκεπές των κτηρίων και να λειτουργούν συμπληρωματικά με την αιολική ενέργεια.
Όταν ταξιδεύω στην Ελλάδα, βλέπω ότι τα βουνά είναι γεμάτα τεράστιους πυλώνες της ΔΕΗ. Γιατί να μην έχει ανεμογεννήτριες να παράγουν ενέργεια; Όταν φτιάχτηκε ο πρώτος ανεμόμυλος δεν ήταν αντιαισθητικός; Για το πύργο του Άϊφελ τι λέγανε όταν πρωτοφτιάχτηκε; Μήπως τον χαρακτηρίζανε τερατούργημα; Σήμερα όμως ποιος φαντάζεται το Παρίσι χωρίς αυτό; Προσωπικά οπτικά δε με ενοχλούν οι ανεμογεννήτριες και μακάρι να γεμίσει ο τόπος αν είναι να γλυτώσουμε από τα εργοστάσια που δουλεύουν με πετρέλαιο και λιγνήτη. 
Όσο για τη πυρηνική ενέργεια με τη μορφή της σχάσης του ουρανίου έχει αποθεματικό μικρότερο και από αυτό του πετρελαίου.

----------


## harris

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτή τη νοοτροπία που όλα πρέπει να γίνουν με τη διαδικασία του επείγοντως και πάντοτε η λύσεις θα πρέπει να είναι ένα τραγικό διλειμμα.


Κακώς δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις! Η επιβάρυνση τους περιβάλλοντος πλέον είναι οριακή  :Wink: 






> πρόβλημά τους!


Λάθος!

Είναι πρόβλημά *ΜΑΣ*  :Wink:

----------


## anon

> Όσο για τη πυρηνική ενέργεια με τη μορφή της σχάσης του ουρανίου έχει αποθεματικό μικρότερο και από αυτό του πετρελαίου.


*Πολύ κακό* (κίνδυνοι απο χρήση πυρηνικής ενέργειας και το συνολικό κόστος) *για το τίποτα* (χρόνος που θα μπορείς να έχεις ενέργεια απο ουράνιο ).

Και για να μειώσουμε σημαντικά τις εκπομπές CO2 δεν φτάνει να σταματήσουν τα εργοστάσια σε Πτολεμαίδα και Μεγάπολη. Πρέπει, επίσης πολύ σημαντικό, να μειωθούν οι ρύποι αυτοί στις μεγάλες πόλεις σε πρώτη φάση. Αυτο σημαίνει χρήση ηλ.ρεύματος για θέρμανση αντι για πετρέλαιο/αέριο, χρήση υβριδικών ή/και ηλεκτρικών αυτοκινήτων/φορτηγών/ταξί/λεωφορείων. Αυτο συνεπάγεται (εαν ποτέ γίνει σε οποιοδήποτε βαθμό) σημαντικά μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη σε ηλ ρεύμα, πολλαπλάσια της σημερινής....

----------


## lazar

Πάντως, απ' ότι φαίνεται το μέλλον ενεργειακά είναι το υδρογόνο. Ίσως στο απώτατο μέλλον να είναι ο ήλιος, εφ' όσον υπάρξουν πιο βελτιωμένες τεχνολογίες. Για το υδρογόνο υπάρχει το βιβλίο του Ρίφκιν, αλλά και του μεγάλου προφήτη Ιουλίου Βερν!

----------


## anon

Εαν εννοείς το υδρογόνο για σύντηξη (google: ITER Project) θέλουμε το λιγότερο δυο - τρείς δεκαετίες. Εαν εννοείς ως αποθήκευση ενέργειας, αυτό δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι κάπου πρέπει να παράγεται η ενέργεια αυτή....

----------


## lazar

> Εαν εννοείς το υδρογόνο για σύντηξη (google: ITER Project) θέλουμε το λιγότερο δυο - τρείς δεκαετίες. Εαν εννοείς ως αποθήκευση ενέργειας, αυτό δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι κάπου πρέπει να παράγεται η ενέργεια αυτή....


Σύμφωνα με το βιβλίο του Ριφκιν, το υδρογόνο θα εξάγεται από τους υδρογονάνθρακες, δηλ. τις ίδιες παραγωγικές πηγές, αλλά αντί να καίμε τον άνθρακα (που παράγει τους ρύπους) θα καίμε το υδρογόνο.

----------


## frap

> [...]Αυτο σημαίνει χρήση ηλ.ρεύματος για θέρμανση αντι για πετρέλαιο/αέριο[...]


Αυτό δε συμφαίρει και τόσο... καλύτερα να καις δίπλα σου αυτό που χρειάζεσαι, παρά να καταναλώνεις για θέρμανση ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα που παράγεται από την καύση κάποιου πράγματος χιλιόμετρα μακρυά και μεταφέρεται με επιπλέον απώλειες στο χώρο σου. 

Παρεκτός κι αν το ρεύμα δεν παράγεται από την καύση υδρογονανθράκων...

-Κ.

----------


## anon

> Αυτό δε συμφαίρει και τόσο... καλύτερα να καις δίπλα σου αυτό που χρειάζεσαι, παρά να καταναλώνεις για θέρμανση ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα που παράγεται από την καύση κάποιου πράγματος χιλιόμετρα μακρυά και μεταφέρεται με επιπλέον απώλειες στο χώρο σου. 
> 
> Παρεκτός κι αν το ρεύμα δεν παράγεται από την καύση υδρογονανθράκων...
> 
> -Κ.



Eννοείται ότι η παραγωγή ηλ ρεύματος δεν παράγει ρύπους (ατμοσφαρικούς και άλλους). Δηλαδή είναι απο ΑΠΕ ή πυρ. ενέργεια.  Μόνο έτσι θα μειώσουμε σημαντικά τους ρύπους

----------


## nnn

> Την πρώτη φάση του Προγράμματος Ανάπτυξης Φωτοβολταϊκών Σταθμών ενέκρινε ο υπουργός Ανάπτυξης Δημήτρης Σιούφας.
> 
> Η κατάρτιση του προγράμματος έγινε από τη Ρυθμιστική Αρχή Ενέργειας (ΡΑΕ), σε εφαρμογή των διατάξεων του άρθρου 14 του ν. 3468/2006 για την «Παραγωγή Ηλεκτρικής Ενέργειας από Ανανεώσιμες Πηγές Ενέργειας και ΣΗΘΥΑ».
> 
> Με την υπουργική απόφαση εγκρίθηκε η υλοποίηση της Α’ Φάσης του Προγράμματος Ανάπτυξης Φωτοβολταϊκών Σταθμών, ως εξής:
> 
> 1) Η εγκατάσταση των φωτοβολταϊκών σταθμών του προγράμματος θα γίνει με την ακόλουθη χρονική αλληλουχία:
> 
> Χρονική κλιμάκωση
> ...


Κάτι δείχνει να ξεκινάει.

----------


## pelasgian

Εκείνο που αναρωτιέμαι αν θα ήταν «τουριστικό» (αν και μπορεί να γίνει πολύ κιτς καρακίτς) είναι να φτιαχτούν κτήρια σαν τους παλιούς ανεμόμυλους (πέτρα, κεραμιδάκι κλπ κλπ) τα οποία όμως να έχουν επάνω φτερωτές παραγωγής ενέργειας. Ο επιπλέον χώρος θα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως σύστημα διαμόρφωσης και κατανομής του ρεύματος. 

Ένα άλλο κόλπο που θα πρέπει να σκεφτούν είναι οικοδομικός κανονισμός που εντάσσει κάπως τις συστοιχίες στην αρχιτεκτονική των νησιών. Επίσης, μία άλλη σκέψη είναι, γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιούν παρακείμενα ακατοίκητα νησιά για τα αιολικά πάρκα;

Το υδρογόνο μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί πέραν της σύντηξης (καλά χριστούγεννα - του 2020+) και  ως καύσιμο (παράγει νεράκι απεσταγμένο) αλλά ως fuel cell (μία μορφή μπαταρίας). Η πλάκα είναι ότι παράγεις υδρογόνο ΓΙΑ ΠΛΑΚΑ στους 1000°C αν περάσεις νερό και φυσικό αέριο (απουσία οξυγόνου εξυπακούεται). 

Που βρίσκεις τους 1000°C, μα στην έξοδο μίας τουρμπίνας αερίου που παράγει ΡΕΥΜΑ, ζεστό νερό και υδρογόνο για τα fuel cells (που είναι κατάλληλα για πιο μικρές καταναλώσεις, όταν δεν χρειάζεται να έχει ανοικτή ούτε καν μία μικροτουρμπίνα). 

Το θέμα με τα ηλιακά όπως τα αντιλαμβάνονται εδώ είναι ότι θα εισάγουμε όλα αυτά τα καλαμπαλίκια, τα οποία κάποια στιγμή, σύντομα, θα βρεθούν στη χωματερή. Διότι τόσο τα cells, όσο και οι μπαταρίες έχουν περιορισμένο χρόνο ζωής. Ενώ συστήματα βασισμένα σε ηλιακή θέρμανση που κινεί τουρμπίνες μπορούν να φτιαχτούν εδώ (με εξαίρεση μάλλον τις τουρμπίνες).

----------


## xhaos

Off Topic



πολύ καλή λύση, ο οποία όμως δεν θα δουλέψει εδώ είναι η εξής:
βάζεις στη θάλασσα (ωκεανό) σωλήνες διαμέτρου 6-10 μετρά και ύψους 15 μετρά πάνω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας. αυτός ο κύλινδρος είναι βουλωμένος στην κορυφή του εκτός από μια τρύπα οπού μπαίνει μια τουρμπίνα. καθώς ανεβαίνει - κατεβαίνει το κύμα συμπιέζει και αποσυμπιέζει τον αέρα εκεί εξαναγκάζοντας έτσι την τουρμπίνα να περιστρέφετε.
απλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι θέλεις κύματα με μεγάλη "ανάσα" για να δουλέψει - ωκεανό.

----------


## harris

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> πολύ καλή λύση, ο οποία όμως δεν θα δουλέψει εδώ είναι η εξής:
> βάζεις στη θάλασσα (ωκεανό) σωλήνες διαμέτρου 6-10 μετρά και ύψους 15 μετρά πάνω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας. αυτός ο κύλινδρος είναι βουλωμένος στην κορυφή του εκτός από μια τρύπα οπού μπαίνει μια τουρμπίνα. καθώς ανεβαίνει - κατεβαίνει το κύμα συμπιέζει και αποσυμπιέζει τον αέρα εκεί εξαναγκάζοντας έτσι την τουρμπίνα να περιστρέφετε.
> απλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι θέλεις κύματα με μεγάλη "ανάσα" για να δουλέψει - ωκεανό.


Υπάρχει ένα αντίστοιχο σύστημα σε πιλοτική λειτουργία στο Λαύριο... απλά ένα floater αγκυρωμένο που κινείται από τα κύματα με μια γεννήτρια που με την κίνηση παράγει ρεύμα  :Wink: 

Επίσης στη Δανία, στα ανοιχτά της Κοπεγχάγης, έχουν βάλει δεκάδες (για να μην πω εκατοντάδες) ανεμογεννήτριες στη θάλασσα ώστα να μην χαλάσουν το τοπίο... έχω όμως την αίσθηση ότι το κόστος ανεβαίνει τραγικά  :Whistle:

----------


## anon

> Ένα άλλο κόλπο που θα πρέπει να σκεφτούν είναι οικοδομικός κανονισμός που εντάσσει κάπως τις συστοιχίες στην αρχιτεκτονική των νησιών. Επίσης, μία άλλη σκέψη είναι, γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιούν παρακείμενα ακατοίκητα νησιά για τα αιολικά πάρκα;


Αυτο σκεφτομουν και εγώ. Απο ακατοίκητα νησάκια και βραχονησίδες, να φαν και οι κότες... 




> Το υδρογόνο μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί πέραν της σύντηξης (καλά χριστούγεννα - του 2020+)


Και λίγο λες. Ομως ειναι η μοναδική μας ελπίδα, για φθηνή χωρίς ραδιενεργά κατάλοιπα, και απεριόριστη ενέργεια.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Πάντως, απ' ότι φαίνεται το μέλλον ενεργειακά είναι το υδρογόνο. Ίσως στο απώτατο μέλλον να είναι ο ήλιος, εφ' όσον υπάρξουν πιο βελτιωμένες τεχνολογίες. Για το υδρογόνο υπάρχει το βιβλίο του Ρίφκιν, αλλά και του μεγάλου προφήτη Ιουλίου Βερν!


Αλήθεια, να μια μορφή ενέργειας που δεν είχε αναφερθεί μέχρι τώρα! Παράγεται απο νερό και νερό υπάρχει άφθονο στη Γή.
Το μόνο που δεν ξέρω, είναι πόση ενέργεια χρειάζεται για να παραχθεί το υδρογόνο. Για τί αν χρειαζόμαστε περισσότερη ενέργεια απ' αυτήν που θα παράγουμε με το υδρογόνο, τότε επιστρέφουμε στον ίδιο παρανομαστή!!!




> Pelasgian 
> Όσο για τη πυρηνική ενέργεια με τη μορφή της σχάσης του ουρανίου έχει αποθεματικό μικρότερο και από αυτό του πετρελαίου.


Σωστό αυτό που λες, αλλά σε ιστοσελίδα του SFEN "Γαλλική Εταιρία Ατομικής Ενέργειας" βρήκα και παραθέτω ένα μικρό απόσπασμα:
"En d&eacute;finitive, utilis&eacute;e dans les r&eacute;acteurs actuels, la ressource uranium est, &agrave; l'instar de la ressource p&eacute;troli&egrave;re telle qu'elle est appr&eacute;ci&eacute;e aujourd'hui, &agrave; l'&eacute;chelle du si&egrave;cle. *Par contre, gr&acirc;ce aux r&eacute;acteurs &agrave; neutrons rapides, elle pourrait couvrir nos besoins &agrave; l'&eacute;chelle de plusieurs mill&eacute;naires."*

*Μετάφραση της τελευταίας φράσης:* Αντίθετα, χάρην στους αντιδραστήρες ταχέων νετρονίων, θα μπορούσαν να καλύψουν (τα αποθέματα ουρανίου) τις αντίστοιχες ανάγκες μας για περισσότερες χιλιετίες.




> Εαν εννοείς το υδρογόνο για σύντηξη (google: ITER Project) θέλουμε το λιγότερο δυο - τρείς δεκαετίες. Εαν εννοείς ως αποθήκευση ενέργειας, αυτό δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι κάπου πρέπει να παράγεται η ενέργεια αυτή....


Αν αυτοί που εργάζονται για να κατασκευάσουν αυτούς τους αντιδραστήρες χρειάζονται τόσο χρόνο, εμείς θα έπρεπε απο τώρα να μελετάμε τον τρόπο αγοράς και εγκατάστασής τους στη χώρα μας και όχι να το αφήσουμε για την τελευταία στιγμή όπως κάνουμε συνήθως.

----------


## anon

> Αν αυτοί που εργάζονται για να κατασκευάσουν αυτούς τους αντιδραστήρες χρειάζονται τόσο χρόνο, εμείς θα έπρεπε απο τώρα να μελετάμε τον τρόπο αγοράς και εγκατάστασής τους στη χώρα μας και όχι να το αφήσουμε για την τελευταία στιγμή όπως κάνουμε συνήθως.


Εφόσον φτάσουμε στο σημείο ικανοποιητικής εμπορικής εκμετάλλευσης, τότε θα αρχίσουν να κατασκευάζονται αντίστοιχοι αντιδραστήρες. Ειναι σίγουρο, ότι θαναι τεράστιοι σε μέγεθος, και θα πάρει χρόνια απο τις πρώτες εγκαταστάσεις μέχρι να κατασκευαστει (εαν κατασκευαστεί) και στην Ελλάδα. 

Δεδομένου του κόστους, που θαναι μεγάλο, είτε απο την μία είτε απο την άλλη, η γνώμη μου ειναι ότι μια σοβαρή επένδυση σε ΑΠΕ, ώστε να έχουμε πάνω απο το 50% της ηλ ενέργειας, είναι κάτι βιώσιμο και υλοποιήσιμο. Εαν προχωρήσουν και οι έρευνες για καλύτερα φωτοβολταικά (βασικά φθηνότερα στην σχέση κόστος αγοράς ως προς ισχύς απόδοσης ) τα πράγματα θαναι καλύτερα. Ειμαστε ήδη πολύ πίσω στις ΑΠΕ, ήδη θάπρεπε να έχουμε το λιγότερο 30% ηλ ενέργεια απο ΑΠΕ σήμερα, με προοπτική να ξεπεράσουμε το 50%.

----------


## lazar

> Αλήθεια, να μια μορφή ενέργειας που δεν είχε αναφερθεί μέχρι τώρα! Παράγεται απο νερό και νερό υπάρχει άφθονο στη Γή.
> Το μόνο που δεν ξέρω, είναι πόση ενέργεια χρειάζεται για να παραχθεί το υδρογόνο. Για τί αν χρειαζόμαστε περισσότερη ενέργεια απ' αυτήν που θα παράγουμε με το υδρογόνο, τότε επιστρέφουμε στον ίδιο παρανομαστή!!!


Δεν χρειάζεται να παραχθεί υδρογόνο, περιέχεται σε αφθονία στον ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα, το νερό και αλλού. Ο τρόπος δέσμευσης του είναι αυτό που πρέπει να εφευρεθεί. Υπάρχουν ήδη λύσεις, νομίζω και σε αυτό το φόρουμ είχε αναφερθεί παλαιότερα ευρεσιτεχνία Δανών (πάλι αυτοί!) επιστημόνων από την αμμωνία όμως. Stay tuned!

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Εφόσον φτάσουμε στο σημείο ικανοποιητικής εμπορικής εκμετάλλευσης, τότε θα αρχίσουν να κατασκευάζονται αντίστοιχοι αντιδραστήρες. Ειναι σίγουρο, ότι θαναι τεράστιοι σε μέγεθος, και θα πάρει χρόνια απο τις πρώτες εγκαταστάσεις μέχρι να κατασκευαστει (εαν κατασκευαστεί) και στην Ελλάδα. 
> 
> Δεδομένου του κόστους, που θαναι μεγάλο, είτε απο την μία είτε απο την άλλη, η γνώμη μου ειναι ότι μια σοβαρή επένδυση σε ΑΠΕ, ώστε να έχουμε πάνω απο το 50% της ηλ ενέργειας, είναι κάτι βιώσιμο και υλοποιήσιμο. Εαν προχωρήσουν και οι έρευνες για καλύτερα φωτοβολταικά (βασικά φθηνότερα στην σχέση κόστος αγοράς ως προς ισχύς απόδοσης ) τα πράγματα θαναι καλύτερα. Ειμαστε ήδη πολύ πίσω στις ΑΠΕ, ήδη θάπρεπε να έχουμε το λιγότερο 30% ηλ ενέργεια απο ΑΠΕ σήμερα, με προοπτική να ξεπεράσουμε το 50%.


Μακάρι να υπήρχε δυνατότητα ακόμα και 100% κάλυψη απο τις ΑΠΕ, αλλά επειδή το βλέπω λίγο χλωμό, καλύτερα να ετοιμαζόμαστε για τα χειρότερα.
Σχετικά τώρα με την γεωθερμία, έχω ακούσει οτι στην Νήσυρο υπάρχει δυνατότητα εκμετάλευσης γεωθερμικής ενέργειας, αλλά δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες. Δηλαδή, τί δυναμικότητα έχει αυτή η πηγή ενέργειας, τι επιπτώσεις θα έχει στο περιβάλλον, κ.λ.π. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει περισσότερα για την Νήσυρο ας γράψει μερικά λόγια προς ενημέρωση του Forum.




> Δεν χρειάζεται να παραχθεί υδρογόνο, περιέχεται σε αφθονία στον ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα, το νερό και αλλού. Ο τρόπος δέσμευσης του είναι αυτό που πρέπει να εφευρεθεί. Υπάρχουν ήδη λύσεις, νομίζω και σε αυτό το φόρουμ είχε αναφερθεί παλαιότερα ευρεσιτεχνία Δανών (πάλι αυτοί!) επιστημόνων από την αμμωνία όμως. Stay tuned!


Αυτό ενοούσα να παραχθεί. Δηλαδή στην εκμεταλεύσιμη μορφή του γιατί στον αέρα και στο νερό, όπου υπάρχει σε αφθονία, το υδρογόνο είναι αναμεμειγμένο με άλλα συστατικά. Αυτός λοιπόν ο διαχωρισμός πόσο θα στοιχίζει σε ενέργεια ή σε χρήματα σε σχέση με την αξία της ενέργειας που θα μας προσφέρει?




> Κάτι δείχνει να ξεκινάει.


Διάβασα τον πίνακα με την κατανομή των φ/β ανα την Ελλάδα αλλά δεν βλέπω την περιοχή μας, την Δωδ/νησο. Το λέω αυτό γιατί έχω ένα φίλο που ενδιαφέρεται να επενδύσει στα φ/β και του είχα δώσει κάποια στοιχεία που βρήκα μέσω του Forum. Του είχα μάλιστα προτείνει να επισκεφτεί το Forum και να γίνει μέλος για να έχει περισσότερη και άμεση πληροφόρηση.

----------


## MichalisVolos

> Αυτό ενοούσα να παραχθεί. Δηλαδή στην εκμεταλεύσιμη μορφή του γιατί στον αέρα και στο νερό, όπου υπάρχει σε αφθονία, το υδρογόνο είναι αναμεμειγμένο με άλλα συστατικά. Αυτός λοιπόν ο διαχωρισμός πόσο θα στοιχίζει σε ενέργεια ή σε χρήματα σε σχέση με την αξία της ενέργειας που θα μας προσφέρει?


Δυστηχώς ακόμα η ενέργεια που απαιτείται για την παραγωγή υδρογόνου είναι μεγαλύτερη από αυτήν που παράγει έπειτα το παραγμένο υδρογόνο. Βέβαια ιδέες για πιο αποδοτητική παραγωγή υπάρχουν και είναι σίγουρο ότι κάποια στιγμή θα το πετύχουμε. Παρ' όλο αυτό όμως ακόμα και τώρα η χρήση του σε οχήματα είναι πιο αποδοτική καθώς τα οχήματα καταναλλώνουν ενέργεια και στις στάσεις ενώ μία κυψέλη υδρογόνου που τροφοδοτεί έναν ηλεκτροκινητήρα εκείνη την στιγμή κλείνει.
Ένα όμως άλλο πρόβλημα που έχουμε με το υδρογόνο είναι η αποθήκευσή του. Το υδρογόνο με το οξυγόνο δεν αναφλέγεται απλά αλλά εκρύγνεται και μάλιστα με τεράστια ταχύτητα καύσης, παρόμοια με εκρηκτικά. Λύσεις όμως και για αυτό εξετάζονται και ένα είδος πορώδους υλικού φαίνεται ως τώρα η επικρατέστερη.




> Μακάρι να υπήρχε δυνατότητα ακόμα και 100% κάλυψη απο τις ΑΠΕ, αλλά επειδή το βλέπω λίγο χλωμό, καλύτερα να ετοιμαζόμαστε για τα χειρότερα.


Ηλεκτρικό σύστημα με άνω του 30% εγκαταστημένης ισχύος δεν είναι δυνατόν προς το παρόν να λειτουργήσει σταθερά, υπάρχει αυξημένος κύνδινος από blackout. Οι λόγοι είναι αρκετοί αλλά ένας από τους σημαντικότερους (και πασημφανείς) είναι η περίπτωση ημερών εκτεταμένης άπνειας σε πολλές περιοχές ή συνεφιάς σε μεγάλο μέρος της χώρας. Πάντως υπό περιπτώσεις είναι δυνατόν αυτό το ποσοστό να αυξηθεί. Προσοχή στο ότι μιλάω για εγκαταστημένη ισχύ και όχι παραγόμενη ενέργεια.




> Σχετικά τώρα με την γεωθερμία, έχω ακούσει οτι στην Νήσυρο υπάρχει δυνατότητα εκμετάλευσης γεωθερμικής ενέργειας, αλλά δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες. Δηλαδή, τί δυναμικότητα έχει αυτή η πηγή ενέργειας, τι επιπτώσεις θα έχει στο περιβάλλον, κ.λ.π. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει περισσότερα για την Νήσυρο ας γράψει μερικά λόγια προς ενημέρωση του Forum.


Όντως υπάρχει ένας σταθμός της ΔΕΗ που εκμεταλλέυεται ένα πεδίο και υπάρχουν και σκέψεις να δημιουργηθούν και άλλοι. Ο σταθμός όμως αντιμετώπισε αρκετά προβλήματα στην λειτουργεία του αρχικά λόγω του ότι ο γεωθερμικός ατμός που εκμεταλλευόταν είχε μεγάλη περιεκτικότητα σε θείο. Η Ιταλία και η Ισλανδία έχουν ανεπτυγμένη πολύ αυτή την μορφή ενέργειας. Αυτή είναι μια σταθερή πηγή ενέργειας και μπορεί να αυξήσει το ποσοστό που ανέφερα στην προηγούμενη παράγραφο άνετα.




> Το υδρογόνο μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί πέραν της σύντηξης (καλά χριστούγεννα - του 2020+)
> 			
> 		
> 
> Και λίγο λες. Ομως ειναι η μοναδική μας ελπίδα, για φθηνή χωρίς ραδιενεργά κατάλοιπα, και απεριόριστη ενέργεια.


Μακάρι να γίνει τόσο σύντομα αλλά το πλάνο είναι για εμπορική εφαρμογή μετά το 2060




> Υπάρχει ένα αντίστοιχο σύστημα σε πιλοτική λειτουργία στο Λαύριο... απλά ένα floater αγκυρωμένο που κινείται από τα κύματα με μια γεννήτρια που με την κίνηση παράγει ρεύμα


Στην Πορτογαλία είναι και το μεγαλύτερο του κόσμου και έγινε μέσω προγράμματος της Ε.Ε. Αλλά τέτοια συστήματα δεν πιστεύω ότι θα μπορέσουν ποτέ να δώσουν συμαντικά ποσά ενέργειας σε σχέση και με το κόστος τους. Ελπίζω να διαψευστώ.




> Επίσης στη Δανία, στα ανοιχτά της Κοπεγχάγης, έχουν βάλει δεκάδες (για να μην πω εκατοντάδες) ανεμογεννήτριες στη θάλασσα ώστα να μην χαλάσουν το τοπίο... έχω όμως την αίσθηση ότι το κόστος ανεβαίνει τραγικά


Στην περίπτωση της Δανίας ένα μεγάλο μέρος των ακτών που την περιβάλλει είναι πολύ ριχές για μεγάλες αποστάσεις. Αυτό έχει γίνει και σε άλλες χώρες αλλά πρέπει να είναι ριχά, οπότε για Ελλάδα αποκλείεται  :Sad: . Μια καλή ιδέα όμως είναι η χρήση ακατοίκητων νησίδων και μία που για μένα κάνει κρα είναι η Μεγαλλόνησος. Ακατοίκητη απ' όσο νομίζω, δεν παράγει και τίποτα, έχει πολύ καλό αιολικό δυναμικό και είναι εξαιρετικά κοντά στην Αθήνα. Γιατί δεν το έχει σκεφτεί κανείς δεν ξέρω  :Thinking:  




> Αρχικό μήνυμα από anon
> 
> [...]Αυτο σημαίνει χρήση ηλ.ρεύματος για θέρμανση αντι για πετρέλαιο/αέριο[...]
> 
> 
> Αυτό δε συμφαίρει και τόσο... καλύτερα να καις δίπλα σου αυτό που χρειάζεσαι, παρά να καταναλώνεις για θέρμανση ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα που παράγεται από την καύση κάποιου πράγματος χιλιόμετρα μακρυά και μεταφέρεται με επιπλέον απώλειες στο χώρο σου. 
> 
> Παρεκτός κι αν το ρεύμα δεν παράγεται από την καύση υδρογονανθράκων...


Μην ξεχνάτε όμως ότι άλλη η απόδοση της καύσης σε εργοστάσιο της ΔΕΗ και άλλη στον καυστήρα στο σπίτι. Η ΔΕΗ μπορεί να παράγει ηλεκτρισμό και να δίνει και την θερμότητα που περισσεύει σε κοντινούς οικισμούς, κάτι που ήδη συμβαίνει στην Κοζάνη και την Πτολεμαϊδα. Και επιπλέον στα σπίτια μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται το ρεύμα σε αντλίες θερμότητας εδάφους που είναι εξεραιτικά αποδοτικές και οικονομικές. Μία γεωθερμηκή αντλία θερμότητας μπορεί να θερμάνει ένα σπίτι πιο οικονομικά ακόμα και από φυσικό αέριο χρησιμοποιώντας ρεύμα.


Σχετικά με την Σέριφο οι ανεμογενήτριες που θέλουν να βάλουν είναι υπερβολικά πολλές. Μα καλά κάνοντας τα σχέδιά τους δεν το σκέφτηκαν;  :Thumb down:  Με το δίκιο τους οι άνθρωποι διαμαρτύρονται, και εγώ αυτό θα έκανα. Πάντως αν έβαζαν λιγότερες θα ήταν δυνατόν να συνδυάσουν τουρισμό και ΑΠΕ. Μπορούν άνετα βάζοντας 5 για παράδειγμα σε ένα βουναλάκι να παράγουν υπεραρκετό ρεύμα για το νησί και να στέλνουν και σε άλλες περιοχές και το νησί να διαφημίζεται ως οικολογικό με διαφημίσεις του στυλ: "ελάτε στην Σέριφο όπου οι διακοπές σας δεν έχουν επιπτώσεις στο περιβάλλον". Θα τράβαγαν κόσμο αρκετό έτσι.  :Wink: 

Πάντως το θέμα είναι εκτός από την παραγωγή και η σωστή και αποδοτική χρήση της ενέργειας. Το έθεσε πολύ σωστα ένας φίλος πιο πάνω, γιατί να μην πωλούνται στην Ελλάδα κληματιστικά (που είναι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα της χώρας μας) που να έχουν ενεργειακή σήμανση μόνο Α ή άντε Β.  :Thinking:   Αυτό από μόνο του θα έλεινε πολλά προβλήματα.

----------


## pelasgian

> Δεν χρειάζεται να παραχθεί υδρογόνο, περιέχεται σε αφθονία στον ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα, το νερό και αλλού. Ο τρόπος δέσμευσης του είναι αυτό που πρέπει να εφευρεθεί. Υπάρχουν ήδη λύσεις, νομίζω και σε αυτό το φόρουμ είχε αναφερθεί παλαιότερα ευρεσιτεχνία Δανών (πάλι αυτοί!) επιστημόνων από την αμμωνία όμως. Stay tuned!


Και περισσότερη ενέργεια να χρειάζεται για να παραχθεί, και πάλι μπορεί να συμφέρει.

Γιατί; Διότι αν υποθέσουμε ότι το εργοστάσιο από ηλεκτρόλυση (την πιο χαζή μέθοδο πάρε) λειτουργεί είτε με τα άεργα φορτία της ΔΕΗ είτε με ηλιακή, τότε σου παράγει μία ενέργεια που μπορείς να πάρεις μαζί σου (π.χ. στο αυτόκινητο) σε αντίθεση με τα ηλεκτροπαραγωγά ζεύγη που δεν μπορείς. 

Επιπλέον, όποιος έχει γκάζι και τουρμπίνες, πέραν του ρεύματος έχει:
1ον ζεστό νερό.
2ον ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΕΣ θερμοκρασίες.

Στις τεράστιες θερμοκρασίες έχεις HC+H20 -> H2 + C02. Το μεν C02 το εμφυαλώνεις για βιομηχανικής παραγωγή, το δε H2 το βάζεις ή σε κινητήρες ή σε fuel cells. 

Με άλλα λόγια, το μέλλον σε αστικές περιοχές είναι μία τουρμπίνα γκαζιού στην ταράτσα η οποία μας δίνει ρεύμα, ζεστό νερό και θέρμανση το χειμώνα, ενώ «φορτίζει» και τα fuel cells για τις βραδυνές ώρες. Ταυτόχρονα φορτίζει και τις μπαταρίες του αυτοκινήτου στο γκαράζ αλλά παράγει και υδρογόνο για να το πας με τον θερμικό κινητήρα του (εξυπακούεται ότι μιλάμε για υβριδικά).

----------


## lazar

MichalisVolos, μήπως ήθελες να γράψεις Μακρόνησο; Μεγαλόνησο, απ' όσο ξέρω, μέχρι τώρα ονομάζαμε την Κύπρο(ν).

----------


## jefferson

> Εαν εννοείς το υδρογόνο για σύντηξη (google: ITER Project) θέλουμε το λιγότερο δυο - τρείς δεκαετίες. Εαν εννοείς ως αποθήκευση ενέργειας, αυτό δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι κάπου πρέπει να παράγεται η ενέργεια αυτή....


και λιγα λες
οσον αφορα τα Fuel Cells διαχωρισμου προτωνιων ηλεκτρονιων για να παραγεις ικανοποιητικο αριθμο υδρογονου με την υπαρχουσα τεχνολογια  παραγεται και παρα πολυ CO2
οποτε αντε παλι τα ιδια
τωρα οσων αφορα τα ηλιακα  το θεμα ειναι οτι το πληρωνει ακριβα η μαμα ΔΕΗ(50 λεπτα ενω το κοστος απο την καυση ανθρακα ειναι περιπου 5)
Αυτο περιμενουν και καθε φορα οι εκαστοτε αντιπολιτευσεις για να τα ριξουν στις εκαστοτε κυβερνησεις
Ετσι λειτουργουν τα πραγματα στην Ελλαδα στον αστερισμο του πολιτικου κοστους και πολιτικου οφελους 
και αν δεν αλλαξουμε εμεις περιμενουμε να αλλαξουν οι πολιτικοι μας :No no:

----------


## anon

Kαλή η προσπάθεια με τα φωτοβολταικά, αλλά κατα την γνώμη μου ειναι πολύ ανώριμη η τεχνολογία ακόμη, απο άποψη κόστους. Το μισό ευρώ / κιλοβατώρα προέκυψε προκειμένου να φαίνεται/είναι σχετικά επικερδής επιχείρηση, διαφορετικά κανένας δεν θα έβαζε. Απο τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα μου, με κάποιους πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς βγαίνει ότι δεν είναι ελκυστική επιχείρηση, με χαμηλή απόδοση (παρόλο το μισό ευρώ / κιλοβατώρα) και σίγουρα όχι για μικρές μονάδες αλλά μόνο για πολύ μεγάλες, ώστε να κρατηθεί χαμηλά το κόστος απο απαιτούμενο προσωπικό, ασφάλεια κλπ κλπ. 

Το κακό ειναι ότι αυτή την επιδότηση κάποιος πρέπει να την πληρώσει με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο. Αργά ή γρήγορα θα πάμε σε κόστος ηλ ρεύματος κοντά στο μισό ευρώ. Δεν μπορεί για είκοσι χρόνια να αγοράζει η ΔΕΗ μισό ευρω την κιλοβατώρα και να την πουλά δεκα σεντσ (το 1/5). Εαν το παίρνει πίσω ως επιδότηση, σημαίνει ότι την πληρώνουμε όλοι εμείς! Δηλαδή, για να καταλάβετε τι σημαίνει αυτό, παίρνει το κράτος φόρους, και πληρώνει τους επιχειρηματίες που παράγουν ρεύμα! Δηλαδή εμμέσεως πληρώνουμε και πάλι το ρεύμα στο μισό ευρώ ή και περισσότερο (μην ξεχνάμε ότι κατα το "ταξίδι" του ενα ευρώ απο τον φόρο του πολίτη, όσο πάει το τρώνε διάφοροι "αρουραίοι"  και στο τέλος εκεί που ειναι να πάει φτάνει ένα ποσοστό του, μπορεί και πολύ μικρό). Με λίγα λόγια, το μισό ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα που θα πουλάνε στην ΔΕΗ, έναντι 10 σεντς περίπου που αγοράζουμε τώρα, την διαφορά αυτή, θα την πληρώνουμε *ΕΜΕΙΣ* Και μάλιστα περισσότερο απο μισό ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα! Δηλαδή πάλι ο λαός θα πληρώσει τις υποχρεώσεις της πολιτείας να συμφωνήσει με το πρωτόκολλο του Κυότο, και αυτό γιατί δεν θέλουν να εφαρμόσουν και άλλες πρακτικές, οι οποίες όμως θα έχουν σημαντικό πολιτικό κόστος.... 

Ούτως ή άλλως τα φωτοβολταικά, όσα και να βάλουν, δεν πρόκειται να καλύψουν ακόμη και στην πιο ιδανική περίπτωση πάνω απο 5% άντε 10% της ηλ ενέργειας στα επόμενα 5 χρόνια. Με τίποτα. Ειναι χαμηλής απόδοσης. Τα υπόλοιπα μέτρα, δεν τα βλέπουμε. Θα μπορούσαν πχ να υποχρεώσουν ότι όλα τα ΜΜΜ σε Αθήνα / Θεσσαλονίκη σε πρώτη φάση, να γίνουν άμεσα υβριδικής τεχνολογίας ή ηλεκτρικά. Με αντίστοιχες επιδοτήσεις, ίσως να βγεί και οικονομικώτερο απο την επιδότηση των φωτοβολταικών, ενώ η μείωση ρύπων θα είναι ουσιαστική. Θα μπορούσε το μέτρο να επεκταθεί και στα σχολικά και πάσης άλλης φύσεως λεωφορεία και φορτηγά που κινούνται εντος πόλεων. Σε ένα βάθος χρόνου 5 ετών θα είχε ολοκληρωθεί η μετάβαση στα νέα οχήματα, συν το γεγονός της εξοικονόμησης (για τους ιδιοκτήτες) απο την κατανάλωση υγρών καυσίμων. Αλλά ξέχασα, απο τα υγρά καύσιμα, βγάζουμε χοντρά φράγκα (φόροι), γιατί να γίνει ένα τέτοιο μέτρο; 

Απλά ήθελα να σημειώσω ότι η προσπάθεια μείωσης των ατμοσφαιρικών και λοιπών ρύπων, δεν είναι απλά μόνο ΑΠΕ. Ισως θα ήταν πιο χρήσιμο να επιδοτούνται για φωτοβολταικά οι ιδιώτες για την προσωπική τους κατανάλωση, όπως πχ στην Καλιφόρνια που σχεδόν το μισό κόστος επιδοτείται απο την πολιτεία (μήπως δεν είναι και τόσο  χαζοί οι αμερικανοί; ). Ετσι δεν θα έχουμε διαπλεκόμενα (βλ παραπάνω παράγραφο για να πλουτίσουν απο τους δικούς μας φόρους διάφοροι πλούσιοι, και ουσιαστικά να πληρώνουμε ακριβότερη την ηλ ενέργεια, απλά αρκεί να μην φαίνεται στον λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ).

Aπο ΑΠΕ για παραγωγή ηλ. ενέργειας, βλέπω μόνο τα αιολικά ως βιώσιμη και προσοδοφόρα επιχείρηση, και με κόστος ανα κιλοβατώρα κάτω απο 5 σεντς σημαίνει ότι δεν θα χρειαστεί επιδότηση ή άυξηση της τιμής ηλ. ενέργειας. Και έχουμε άπειρα σημεία για αιολικά πάρκα. Το μόνο κακό ειναι η μη σταθερή και προβλέψιμη παραγωγή ενέργειας απο τα αιολικά (στα φωτοβολταικά ξέρεις ότι 20% πάνω κάτω έχεις συγκεκριμένη παραγωγή μέσα στην διάρκεια της ημέρας). Επίσης μπορούν να δούν την περίπτωση γεωθερμίας. Οταν τα φωτοβολταικά πέσουν στο 1/10 της σημερινής τιμής, τότε θα είναι αξιόλογα πλέον ως επένδυση για παραγωγή ηλ ενέργειας, και ίσως σύντομα γίνει αυτό και γιατί γίνεται μεγάλη έρευνα στο θέμα αυτό και γιατί αυξάνει συνεχώς η παραγωγή με αποτέλεσμα μείωση του κόστους. Οσο για άλλα μέτρα για μείωση της κατανάλωσης ηλ ενέργειας ή παραγωγή ηλ ενέργειας ή μείωση των ρύπων (τελικά αυτό ειναι το ζητούμενο) έχουμε πολλά, και μόνο σε συνδιασμό με όλα μπορούμε να πετύχουμε το απαιτούμενο αποτέλεσμα, και όχι με πασαλείματα (επειδή συμφέρει κάποιους) τύπου φωτοβολταικά....

----------


## geoak

> Αυτο σκεφτομουν και εγώ. Απο ακατοίκητα νησάκια και βραχονησίδες, να φαν και οι κότες...


Δεν είναι και πολύ καλό καθώς οι ανεμογεννήτριες χρειάζεται να έχουν αρκετή αόσταση η μια απο την άλλη:
1ον) για λόγους ασάλειας, πχ αν πέσει μια κολώνα με την φτερωτή της να μην προσκόύσει πάνω σε άλλη ανεμογεννήτρια και καταστρέψει και την διπλανή της (domino κατάσταση)
2ο) επειδή η φτερωτή σκίζει τον αέρα πρέπει να υπάρχει μια απόσταση από την επόμενη φτερωτή ώστε ο αέρας να επανέλλεθει στο "κεντράρισμα" της επόμενης φτερωτής.

Τα νησάκια αυτά δυστυχώς δεν έχουν τόσο μεγάλη έκταση, και τα περισσότερα είναι κυκλικά και όχι μακρόστενα.

Ίσως βέβαια θα μπορούσαμε σε ένα σύμπλεγμα βραχονησίδων να τα ντύσουμε με υλιακά στοιχεία.

----------


## harris

> Το κακό ειναι ότι αυτή την επιδότηση κάποιος πρέπει να την πληρώσει με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο. Αργά ή γρήγορα θα πάμε σε κόστος ηλ ρεύματος κοντά στο μισό ευρώ. Δεν μπορεί για είκοσι χρόνια να αγοράζει η ΔΕΗ μισό ευρω την κιλοβατώρα και να την πουλά δεκα σεντσ (το 1/5).


Έχεις δίκιο σε ό,τι αφορά στο πως όλοι μας πληρώνουμε από την τσέπη τελικά το ρεύμα  :Wink: 

Μόνο που δεν έλαβες υπ' όψιν σου το γεγονός πως στα συμβόλαια που θα γίνουν μεταξύ επιχειρήσεων και ΔΕΗ προβλέπεται ότι οι επιχειρήσεις θα κάνουν αύξηση στο 80% των αυξήσεων της ΔΕΗ... άρα πρακτικά η ΔΕΗ θα μπαίνει πάντα μέσα από την υπόθεση αυτή  :Wink:

----------


## anon

Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ένα πράγμα. Το μισό ευρώ / κιλοβατώρα το πληρώνει η ΔΕΗ, η οποία όπως όμως  ως επιχείρηση θα το παίρνει επίσης απο κάπου. Μάντεψε απο πού.... Δεν κάνει η ΔΕΗ περιβαντολογική πολιτική. Το κράτος κάνει, και το κράτος πληρώνει. Και το κράτος πληρώνει απο φόρους. Γιαυτό έγραψα ότι έμμεσα και πάλι το πληρώνουμε εμείς και μάλιστα ακριβότερα. Απλά επειδή επιμερίζεται σε όλους, δεν θα μας φαίνεται... Ενώ εαν ερχόταν κατευθείαν στο τιμολόγια, θα βροντοφώναζαν τα κανάλια.... 

Οσο η ΔΕΗ παραμένει κρατική, εαν έχει ζημίες, τις πληρώνει η πολιτεία. Εαν γίνει ιδιωτική, ή λειτουργεί ιδιωτικά, απλά ή αυξάνει την κιλοβατώρα ή το κράτος επιδοτεί την κιλοβατώρα (όπως πχ επιδοτεί το κράτος το εισιτήριο των λεωφορείων στον ΟΑΣΘ). Τελικά δηλαδή το κράτος πληρώνει, δηλαδή εμεις...

----------


## WandereR

> Δεν είναι και πολύ καλό καθώς οι ανεμογεννήτριες χρειάζεται να έχουν αρκετή αόσταση η μια απο την άλλη:
> 1ον) για λόγους ασάλειας, πχ αν πέσει μια κολώνα με την φτερωτή της να μην προσκόύσει πάνω σε άλλη ανεμογεννήτρια και καταστρέψει και την διπλανή της (domino κατάσταση)
> 2ο) επειδή η φτερωτή σκίζει τον αέρα πρέπει να υπάρχει μια απόσταση από την επόμενη φτερωτή ώστε ο αέρας να επανέλλεθει στο "κεντράρισμα" της επόμενης φτερωτής.
> 
> Τα νησάκια αυτά δυστυχώς δεν έχουν τόσο μεγάλη έκταση, και τα περισσότερα είναι κυκλικά και όχι μακρόστενα.
> 
> Ίσως βέβαια θα μπορούσαμε σε ένα σύμπλεγμα βραχονησίδων να τα ντύσουμε με υλιακά στοιχεία.




Δεν είναι εκει το πρόβλημα, ποσες φορές έχεις δει να πεφτουν ανεμογεννητριες δλδ.
Το θέμα είναι πάλι το κόστος, οι βραχονησιδες δεν έχουν ούτε λιμάνια ουτε δρόμους, ουτε είναι και ιδιαιτερα μεγάλες. Υπάρχει και η λύση να τις κάνουν πλωτές, πάλι με αυξημένο κόστος.

Αφου χρειαζόμαστε πέντε σελίδες να αποφασισουμε αν θα βάλουμε ανεμογεννήτριες σε ένα ασχημο βουνό(που να ήταν καμια Θηρα) με επιχειρήματα ποδαριού(μονο τετοια παράγουμε εδώ), καταλαβαίνουμε γιατι ξεράθηκε αυτή η χώρα και τα βουνά της. Οι ανεμογεννήτριες είναι ο κακός διάβολος που ανακαλύπτουμε καθε τόσο.

----------


## harris

> Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ένα πράγμα. Το μισό ευρώ / κιλοβατώρα το πληρώνει η ΔΕΗ, η οποία όπως όμως  ως επιχείρηση θα το παίρνει επίσης απο κάπου. Μάντεψε απο πού.... Δεν κάνει η ΔΕΗ περιβαντολογική πολιτική. Το κράτος κάνει, και το κράτος πληρώνει. Και το κράτος πληρώνει απο φόρους. Γιαυτό έγραψα ότι έμμεσα και πάλι το πληρώνουμε εμείς και μάλιστα ακριβότερα. Απλά επειδή επιμερίζεται σε όλους, δεν θα μας φαίνεται... Ενώ εαν ερχόταν κατευθείαν στο τιμολόγια, θα βροντοφώναζαν τα κανάλια.... 
> 
> Οσο η ΔΕΗ παραμένει κρατική, εαν έχει ζημίες, τις πληρώνει η πολιτεία. Εαν γίνει ιδιωτική, ή λειτουργεί ιδιωτικά, απλά ή αυξάνει την κιλοβατώρα ή το κράτος επιδοτεί την κιλοβατώρα (όπως πχ επιδοτεί το κράτος το εισιτήριο των λεωφορείων στον ΟΑΣΘ). Τελικά δηλαδή το κράτος πληρώνει, δηλαδή εμεις...


Μα δεν είπα εγώ το αντίθετο! Αυτό ακριβώς λέω! Και απλά στο ενδυναμώνω με το γεγονός ότι η ΔΕΗ πάντα θα είναι μείον στην αγορά ρεύματος από τις ΑΠΕ, διότι αν αύριο κάνει αύξηση στην τιμή της για να ισοσκελήσει την διαφορά, οι επιχειρήσεις ΑΠΕ θα έχουν δικαίωμα να κάνουν κι εκείνες αύξηση της τιμής στο 80% της αύξησης της ΔΕΗ... άρα; καταλλήγουμε ακριβώς σ'αυτό που λες! Πως πάντα θα πληρώνουμε έμμεσα από την τσέπη μας  :Wink:

----------


## anon

> Δεν είναι εκει το πρόβλημα, ποσες φορές έχεις δει να πεφτουν ανεμογεννητριες δλδ.
> Το θέμα είναι πάλι το κόστος, οι βραχονησιδες δεν έχουν ούτε λιμάνια ουτε δρόμους, ουτε είναι και ιδιαιτερα μεγάλες. Υπάρχει και η λύση να τις κάνουν πλωτές, πάλι με αυξημένο κόστος.
> .


1) δεν είναι η μόνη λύση οι βραχονησίδες. Επειτα γιατί μεγέθους βραχονησίδες μιλάμε; Και τα Ιμια, βραχονησίδες θεωρούνται....

2) δεν χρειάζονται λιμάνια κλπ.... Σίγουρα χρειάζονται κάποια συνεργεία στην εγκατάσταση, που μπορεί ναναι πλωτά (τα συνεργεία, όχι η ανεμογεννήτρια). Επειτα αυτές οι μεγάλες ανεμογεννήτριες (των 100+ μέτρων), μπορούν να έχουν και να προσγειωθεί ελικόπτερο κατευθείαν επάνω στον ρότορα!!! ...  :Wink:  (Δες πχ την Ε-112 της Enercon και την αντίστοιχη της Wind Energy ). 

@harris Σωστός... Τελικά μου φαίνεται η όλη ιστορία ένα άλλο διαπλεκόμενο... Απλά εαν φτιάξουν νόμο πχ για αλλαγή στόλου οχημάτων, θα έχει πολιτικό κόστος... 

Δέστε μερικές φωτό που στείνουν αιολογεννήτριες:
http://www.earthscan.co.uk/news/arti...an/485/v/3/sp/
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=re...sLA1YwXKeE6dvA

----------


## WandereR

> 1) δεν είναι η μόνη λύση οι βραχονησίδες. Επειτα γιατί μεγέθους βραχονησίδες μιλάμε; Και τα Ιμια, βραχονησίδες θεωρούνται....
> 
> 2) δεν χρειάζονται λιμάνια κλπ.... Σίγουρα χρειάζονται κάποια συνεργεία στην εγκατάσταση, που μπορεί ναναι πλωτά (τα συνεργεία, όχι η ανεμογεννήτρια). Επειτα αυτές οι μεγάλες ανεμογεννήτριες (των 100+ μέτρων), μπορούν να έχουν και να προσγειωθεί ελικόπτερο κατευθείαν επάνω στον ρότορα!!! ...  (Δες πχ την Ε-112 της Enercon και την αντίστοιχη της Wind Energy ). 
> 
> Δέστε μερικές φωτό που στείνουν αιολογεννήτριες:
> http://www.earthscan.co.uk/news/arti...an/485/v/3/sp/
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=re...sLA1YwXKeE6dvA


Είπα  παπραπάνω τιςκάνουνε και πλωτές. Και είπα οτι ο λόγος που δεν τις κάνουνε αλλού και τις κάνουν στη Σεριφο δεν είναι οτι είναι ηλίθιοι, είναι οτι δεν τους συμφερει. Δλδ τι θέλενε να πείτε οτι δεν το ξέρανε οτι υπάρχουν βραχονησιδες παραδίπλα, η δεν ξέραν οτι μπορούσαν να τις φτιάξουν πάνω στο νερο?

----------


## geoak

Επείδή δεν πέφτουν κάθε μέρα δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν λαμβάνεις μέτρα προστασίας. Και μια περίπτωση στον Ελληνικό χώρο είναι το πρώτυπο ανεμογεννήτριας στην Σκύρο που την είχε σχεδον ξηλώσει όλη ο αέρας.

----------


## anon

ναι υπάρχουν και πλωτές κλπ κλπ κλπ... Και σίγουρα όλα ειναι θέμα συμφερόντων, όπως και το ότι θέλουν να βάλουν 87 ανεμογεννήτριες σε ένα μόνο νησί... Γιαυτό λέω ότι όλα ειναι διαπλεκόμενα συμφέροντα, που μόνο για το συμφέρον του πολίτη δεν ενδιαφέρονται. Η παραγωγή πχ απο αιολογεννήτριες ή φωτοβολταικά δεν γίνεται βασικά γιατί τους καίει το πρωτόκολλο του Κυότο και η μόλυνση του περιβάλλοντος, όσο η αδυναμία κάλυψης της απαιτούμενης ηλ. ενέργειας. 

Εαν τους έκαιγε η ιστορία μόλυνσης του περιβάλλοντος, υπάρχουν και άλλα μέτρα, πολύ πιο αποδοτικά στο σημείο αυτό (ανέφερα ένα παράδειγμα στα ΜΜΜ), και που θα εξοικονομούς υγρά καύσιμα (που σημαίνει λιγότερη εξάρτηση, λιγότερη επιβάρυνση απο τις διεθνείς τιμές κλπ, αλλά και πολύ λιγότερους φόρους  :Wink:  )

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Σκεπτόμουν, σχετικά με τις ανεμογεννήτριες, αυτές π.χ. που εισάγονται απο Δανία, οτι είναι ακριβές στην κατασκευή τους διότι πρέπει να διαθέτουν ένα πολύπλοκο σύστημα σταθεροποίησης της περιστροφικής ταχύτητας για να παράγουν ρεύμα με σταθερή συχνότητα στις 50 περιόδους (50HZ). Αυτό είναι απαραίτητο για την περίπτωση που το παραγόμενο ρεύμα θα τροφοδοτεί ηλεκτρικές συσκευές, κινητήρες, κ.λ.π. Όταν όμως πρόκειται να τροφοδοτήσει ηλεκτρικά σώματα για θέρμανση, με ηλεκτρικές αντιστάσεις, τότε αυτό δεν είναι καθόλου απαραίτητο, καθότι η συχνότητα του ρεύματος δεν παίζει κανένα απολύτως ρόλο, απλά θα θερμαίνει την αντίσταση ανάλογα με την ταχύτητα του αέρα.
Τώρα θα με ρωτήσετε σε τι θα ωφελήσει αυτό? Απλά, η κατασκευή μιας τέτοιας γεννήτριας , που θα χρησιμοποιήτω μόνο για θέρμανση και γενικά για όποια συσκευή χρειάζεται να θερμάνει μια απλή αντίσταση για να λειτουργήσει (Θερμοσίφωνας,κ.λ.π....), θα κόστιζε πολύ λιγότερο και συνεπώς πολύ πιο προσιτή απο οικονομικής άποψης. Μην ξεχνάμε οτι αυτού του είδους οι συσκευές είναι και οι πιο ενεργοβόρες που υπάρχουν σε ένα νοικοκυρίό. Με τον τρόπο αυτό θα μπορούσε το κάθε νοικοκυριό που διαθέτει τον απαιτούμενο χώρο(και πιστέψτε με υπάρχουν πολλά), για την εγκατάσταση μιας τέτοιας φτηνής γεννήτριας, να εξασφάλιζε ένα μεγάλο μέρος της ενέργειας που χρειάζεται. Έχω ρωτήσει για την αγορά μιας ηλεκτρογεννήτριας 5 KW, χρειάζονται περίπου 200 Ευρώ. Εάν γινόταν μαζική παραγωγή στην Ελλάδα μιας τέτοιας ανεμογεννήτριας, το κόστος δεν θα ήταν πολύ υψηλό. Δεν ξέρω, μια ιδέα είναι!!!

----------


## anon

200 ευρώ για 5κιλοβάτ ισχυ; Φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον, εαν έχεις κάποιο λινκ, δώσε... Συγκριτικά να αναφέρω ότι σε ΗΠΑ για μια τέτοια ισχύ σε φωτοβολταικό, μαζί με inverters κλπ, μιλάμε για ένα κόστος χωρίς επιδοτήσεις περίπου στα 20 χιλιάδες δολλάρια... 100 φορές πάνω δηλαδή!!!

Οσο για την σταθερότητα του ρεύματος σε αυτές τις μεγάλες αιολογεννήτριες δεν ξέρω πως τι κάνουν. Θα μπορούσαν να έχουν ένα σύστημα inverter που να παράγει ημιτονοειδές οπότε σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα είναι απόλυτα σωστό στα 50Hz, με μόνη διακύμανση την ενέργεια .

----------


## MichalisVolos

> MichalisVolos, μήπως ήθελες να γράψεις Μακρόνησο; Μεγαλόνησο, απ' όσο ξέρω, μέχρι τώρα ονομάζαμε την Κύπρο(ν).


Δίκιο έχεις, λάθος μου  :Embarassed: 




> Έχω ρωτήσει για την αγορά μιας ηλεκτρογεννήτριας 5 KW, χρειάζονται περίπου 200 Ευρώ.


200 ευρώ 5kW; Αν ισχύει στείλε σίγουρα λινκ να παρω καναδυο.




> Σκεπτόμουν, σχετικά με τις ανεμογεννήτριες, αυτές π.χ. που εισάγονται απο Δανία, οτι είναι ακριβές στην κατασκευή τους διότι πρέπει να διαθέτουν ένα πολύπλοκο σύστημα σταθεροποίησης της περιστροφικής ταχύτητας για να παράγουν ρεύμα με σταθερή συχνότητα στις 50 περιόδους (50HZ).


Αν και κοστίζουν οι ελεγκτές δεν νομίζω ότι οι ανεμογεννήτριες κοστίζουν τόσο πολύ λόγω αυτών. Επίσης μια ανεμογενήτρια είναι δυνατόν να την έχεις μόνο για να σου λειτουργεί μια αντίσταση; Σε τελική ανάλυση πιο αποδοτικό είναι να έχεις μία ανεμογεννήτρια η οποία θα τροφοδοτεί όλες τις ηλεκτρικές συσκευές σου και για θέρμανση να έχεις κληματιστικά ή ακόμα καλύτερα γεωθέρμανση.




> Οσο για την σταθερότητα του ρεύματος σε αυτές τις μεγάλες αιολογεννήτριες δεν ξέρω πως τι κάνουν. Θα μπορούσαν να έχουν ένα σύστημα inverter που να παράγει ημιτονοειδές οπότε σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα είναι απόλυτα σωστό στα 50Hz, με μόνη διακύμανση την ενέργεια .


Inverter χρησιμοποιούν με ημιτονοειδή διαμόρφωση παλμού (SPWM) στην πλειοψηφία τους τουλάχιστον. Οι πολύ παλιές δεν είχαν ηλεκτρονικό αντιστροφέα.

@anon Για το κόστος ρεύματος εγώ πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να αυξηθεί μέσω ΔΕΗ και μάλιστα τουλάχιστον στην διπλάσια τιμή από την τωρινή το οικιακό. Έχουμε την υψηλότερη κατανάλλωση ρεύματος σε σχέση με το ΑΕΠ στην ΕΕ15, που σημαίνει ότι το ξοδεύουμε αντιπαραγωγικά ρεύμα. Για παράδειγμα έχοντας φθηνό ρεύμα το ξοδεύουμε σε φθηνές ενεργοβόρες συσκευές, αντί να κοιτάμε την κατανάλλωσή τους πρωτού τις αγοράσουμε. Σκεφτείτε μόνο πόσοι παραπάνω θα έβαζαν ηλιακούς αντί για ηλεκτρικούς θερμοσύφωνες.

@harris Μία μικρή διόρθωση μόνο, αυξάνεται το ρεύμα που πουλάνε στο 100% της αύξησης της ΔΕΗ ή στο 80% του πληθωρισμού, αν δεν κάνει αύξηση η ΔΕΗ εκείνο το έτος.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> 200 ευρώ 5kW; Αν ισχύει στείλε σίγουρα λινκ να παρω καναδυο.


Η μάρκα είναι SINCRO και ο εισαγωγέας Παντελής Παπαδόπουλος (www.papadopoulos.com.gr)

Θα προσπαθήσω να στείλω μια φωτοτυπία της σελίδας:






> 200 ευρώ για 5κιλοβάτ ισχυ; Φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον, εαν έχεις κάποιο λινκ, δώσε... Συγκριτικά να αναφέρω ότι σε ΗΠΑ για μια τέτοια ισχύ σε φωτοβολταικό, μαζί με inverters κλπ, μιλάμε για ένα κόστος χωρίς επιδοτήσεις περίπου στα 20 χιλιάδες δολλάρια... 100 φορές πάνω δηλαδή!!!
> 
> Οσο για την σταθερότητα του ρεύματος σε αυτές τις μεγάλες αιολογεννήτριες δεν ξέρω πως τι κάνουν. Θα μπορούσαν να έχουν ένα σύστημα inverter που να παράγει ημιτονοειδές οπότε σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα είναι απόλυτα σωστό στα 50Hz, με μόνη διακύμανση την ενέργεια .


Όταν λέω για 200 περίπου Ευρώ ενοώ την ηλεκτρογεννήτρια 5 KW μόνη της, όχι ολόκληρη ανεμογεννήτρια. Χρειαζόμαστε λοιπόν ένα απλό ανεμόμυλο για να προσαρμόσουμε την ηλεκτρογεννήτρια όπως κάναμε παλιά με τους αλευρόμυλους (εφόσον δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η συχνότητα των 50HZ).

Οσο για τη σταθερότητα της συχνότητας του ρεύματος, δεν πιστεύω να χρησιμοποιούν inverter αυτές οι αιολογεννήτριες γιατί θα είχαμε πολύ μεγάλες απώλειες ενέργειας. Νομίζω οτι η σταθερότητα της περιστροφής της γεννήτριας, για να έχουμε και σταθερή συχνότητα του ρεύματος, εξασφαλίζεται με μηχανικό τρόπο (ένα είδος αυτόματου κιβωτίου ταχύτητας). Γι αυτό και επιβαρύνεται σημαντικά το κόστος κατασκευής της αιολογεννήτριας.




> Αν και κοστίζουν οι ελεγκτές δεν νομίζω ότι οι ανεμογεννήτριες κοστίζουν τόσο πολύ λόγω αυτών. Επίσης μια ανεμογενήτρια είναι δυνατόν να την έχεις μόνο για να σου λειτουργεί μια αντίσταση; Σε τελική ανάλυση πιο αποδοτικό είναι να έχεις μία ανεμογεννήτρια η οποία θα τροφοδοτεί όλες τις ηλεκτρικές συσκευές σου και για θέρμανση να έχεις κληματιστικά ή ακόμα καλύτερα γεωθέρμανση.


Μην ξεχνάμε οτι το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό κατανάλωσης ρεύματος σε ένα σπίτι, προέρχεται απο τις συσκευές που έχουν ηλεκτρικές αντιστάσεις (Θερμοσίφωνας, θερμαντικά σώματα, κ.λ.π.).
Δεν ξέρω αν τελικά θα ήταν αποδοτικό, πρέπει όμως όπωσδήποτε να κάνουμε κάτι για να μπορέσει και Ελλάδα να αποκτήσει τέτοια τεχνολογία, όπως η Δανία και η Ισπανία.

----------


## MichalisVolos

> Οσο για τη σταθερότητα της συχνότητας του ρεύματος, δεν πιστεύω να χρησιμοποιούν inverter αυτές οι αιολογεννήτριες γιατί θα είχαμε πολύ μεγάλες απώλειες ενέργειας. Νομίζω οτι η σταθερότητα της περιστροφής της γεννήτριας, για να έχουμε και σταθερή συχνότητα του ρεύματος, εξασφαλίζεται με μηχανικό τρόπο (ένα είδος αυτόματου κιβωτίου ταχύτητας). Γι αυτό και επιβαρύνεται σημαντικά το κόστος κατασκευής της αιολογεννήτριας.


Ακριβώς το αντίθετο ισχύει. Το κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων υπάρχει στις πιο πολλές ανεμογεννήτριες ώστε να αυξήσει την ταχύτητα του ρότορα της γεννήτριας ώστε να λειτουργεί. Βέβαια μεταβάλλοντας τις στροφές στην έξοδό της παίρνουμε συχνότητα η οποία είναι κοντά στην επιθυμητή (όχι απαραίτητα 50 ή 60Hz) και στην συνέχεια επεμβαίνει ο αντιστροφέας ώστε να την κάνει καθαρά 50 ή 60Hz καθώς στην Ελλάδα για παράδειγμα τα όρια της ΔΕΗ είναι περίπου 49-51Hz και αν δεν έχει στην έξοδο 49-51 βγαίνει από το σύστημα.

Το κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων όμως ως μηχανικό δεν μπορεί να διατηρήσει την σταθερότητα σε περιπτώσεις απότομων μεταβολών των στροφών της έλικας και έχει και υψηλό κόστος συντήρησης. Επιπλέον το κιβώτιο καταναλώνει έως και το *40%* της ισχύος από μόνο του. Γι' αυτό και γίνονται μελέτες ώστε να μην είναι απαραίτητη η χρήση κιβωτίου ταχυτήτων, το οποίο πετυχαίνεται με γεννήτριες που έχουν πολλούς πόλους οπότε και παράγουν ρεύμα και σε χαμηλές στροφές και κουμπώνονται απευθείας στην έλικα. Το ρεύμα που παράγετε στην έξοδο βέβαια δεν έχει σταθερή συχνότητα και αναλαμβάνουν τα ηλεκτρονικά.

Τα ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα που παράγουν στο τέλος το ημητονοειδές ρεύμα καταναλλώνουν πολύ λίγη ενέργεια. Η λειτουργία τους είναι αρχικά να ανορθώνουν το ρεύμα και να το κάνουν συνεχές και στην συνέχεια το αντιστρέφουν και το κάνουν εναλασσόμενο τριφασικό (ή μονοφασικό για τις μικρές) έπειτα μπορούν σε μερικές περιπτώσεις να υπάρχουν και στο φιλτράρισμα. Το παραγόμενο ρεύμα φιλτράρεται για να καθαριστεί από υψίσυχνες συχνότητες πρωτού συνδεθεί με το σύστημα.

παράδειγμα ανεμογεννήτριας χωρίς κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων είναι η πολύ καλή Enercon E40 Παρατήρησε ότι γράφει gearless

Για την Δανία δεν έχω τίποτα να γράψω, η χώρα είναι μπροστά σε όλα. Η Ισπανία όμως έχει αναπτύξει τέτοια τεχνολογία με έναν πολύ έξυπνο τρόπο, όποιος ήθελε να εγκαταστήσει ένα αιολικό πάρκο θα έπρεπε στην περιοχή να φτιάξει και εργοστάσιο που θα παράγει κάποια κομμάτια των ανεμογεννητριών. Με αυτό τον τρόπο καταπολέμησαν την ανεργία και τους έμεινε και η τεχνογνωσία.
Πάντως και στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει τεχνολογία για ανεμογεννήτριες και άλλες ΑΠΕ, ένα παράδειγμα είναι το ΚΑΠΕ το οποίο σημετέχει σε πολλά project και μάλιστα υψηλής τεχνολογίας. Επίσης η ΔΕΗ έχει μεγάλη τεχνογνωσία στα αιολικά καθώς είναι και η πρώτη εταιρία παγκοσμίως που εγκατέστησε αιολικό πάρκο.

----------


## anon

> Για παράδειγμα έχοντας φθηνό ρεύμα το ξοδεύουμε σε φθηνές ενεργοβόρες συσκευές, αντί να κοιτάμε την κατανάλλωσή τους πρωτού τις αγοράσουμε. Σκεφτείτε μόνο πόσοι παραπάνω θα έβαζαν ηλιακούς αντί για ηλεκτρικούς θερμοσύφωνες.


Oταν πριν 7 χρόνια πήραμε το σπίτι, είπαμε να βάλουμε και ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα. Ο εργολάβος μας είπε, και είχε δίκιο τελικά, ότι η κατανάλωση πετρελαίου (έχουμε ατομικό καλοριφέρ) μόνο για θέρμανση νερού, και με λογική κατανάλωση (για τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες), είναι πιο οικονομική λύση απο την αγορά ηλ. θερμοσίφωνα. Τα βάλαμε κάτω, και με ένα χοντρικό υπολογισμό θα έκανα απόσβεση σε 15-18 χρόνια τον ηλιακό τουλάχιστον. Νομίζω ότι οι ηλιακοί (ποιοτικής κατασκευής, όχι αυτοί που είναι φτιαγμένοι σε γκαράζ), είναι αρκετά ακριβοί, περισσότερο απο όσο θάπρεπε. 

Νομίζω ότι ένα μέτρο αντίστοιχο με την πολιτεία της Καλιφόρνιας, όπου επιδοτείται στο 50% η προμήθεια φωτοβολταικού συστήματος για οικιακή χρήση (παράλληλα συνδεδεμένο με το δίκτυο το σπίτι) είναι ένα μέτρο που σε όλη την επαρχία θα δώσει έναυσμα για παραγωγή ηλ. ενέργειας. Επίσης επιδότηση σε επιχειρήσεις για φωτοβολταικά, για ιδία κατανάλωση και όχι προς πώληση. Είπαμε η πώληση, σημαίνει έμμεσα αύξηση της τιμής ηλ. ενέργειας.

Δεν συμφωνώ με την αύξηση της ηλ. ενέργειας, εφόσον με την σημερινή τιμή βγάζει κέρδη η ΔΕΗ. Πιθανή αύξηση τιμολογίων, απλά κάνει ακόμη περισσότερο ελκυστική την ΔΕΗ ως προς πώληση σε ιδιώτες. Δεν νομίζω ότι είμαστε σε φάση που μπορούμε να ιδιωτικοποιήσουμε την ηλ. ενέργεια όπως ίσως τις τηλεπικοινωνίες. Απο την άλλη έχεις δίκιο ότι αύξηση των τιμολογίων θα μας αναγκάσει να γίνουμε πιο "τσιγγούνιδες" και να προσέχουμε. Ηδη τα τιμολόγια έχουν ανέβει, και όταν ξεπερνάς το πρώτο σκαλοπάτι, ανεβαίνει σημαντικά η τιμή, και στις 2000 κιλοβατώρες το τετράμηνο, νομίζω ότι πάει στις 0,15 ευρώ / κιλοβατώρα. Για παράδειγμα εγώ πληρώνω 400 ευρώ το τετράμηνο περίπου. Δεν είναι και λίγα, ειδικά εαν σκεφτείς τις αποδοχές στην Ελλάδα. Ο Ευρωπαίος, με βασικό διπλάσιο απο του Ελληνα, μπορεί να πληρώσει και περισσότερο, ο Ελληνας απλά δεν μπορεί. Ας μας αυξήσουν και τους μισθούς σε ευρωπαικά επίπεδα, και δεν θα έχω καμμία απολύτως αντίρρηση να πληρώνουμε το ίδιο με τους υπόλοιπους ευρωπαίους σε ηλ. ενέργεια. 

Επιμένω ότι για ΑΠΕ πρεπει να δούμε τα αιολικά. Δεν είναι μόνο η Σέριφος το μόνο σημείο που μπορούν να στήσουν. Σε όλη την Ελλάδα μπορούν να βάλουν αιολικά, χιλιάδες τα σημεία που ειναι ακατοίκητα και ψηλά. Απλά το θέμα με τις άδειες είναι πολύ ομιχλώδες, με πολλά διαπλεκόμενα, και με αδειοδοτήσεις μόνο στα χαρτιά, για να τις πουλήσουν με καπέλο κάποιοι σε άλλους. Θάπρεπε όποιος πάρει άδεια, εαν δεν την εκτελέσει σε λογικό χρόνο, πχ 5 έτη, να την χάνει. Οπως κάνανε με την τελευταία άδεια WiMAX.

Ομως ένα θέμα ειναι η παραγωγή ηλ. ενέργειας, και η αυξανόμενη ανάγκη γιαυτή, και άλλο θέμα ειναι η μείωση των ρύπων. Οπως είπα, δεν βλέπω σημαντικά πράγματα στο θέμα μείωσης ρύπων. Για την ακρίβεια τίποτα.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Ακριβώς το αντίθετο ισχύει. Το κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων υπάρχει στις πιο πολλές ανεμογεννήτριες ώστε να αυξήσει την ταχύτητα του ρότορα της γεννήτριας ώστε να λειτουργεί. Βέβαια μεταβάλλοντας τις στροφές στην έξοδό της παίρνουμε συχνότητα η οποία είναι κοντά στην επιθυμητή (όχι απαραίτητα 50 ή 60Hz) και στην συνέχεια επεμβαίνει ο αντιστροφέας ώστε να την κάνει καθαρά 50 ή 60Hz καθώς στην Ελλάδα για παράδειγμα τα όρια της ΔΕΗ είναι περίπου 49-51Hz και αν δεν έχει στην έξοδο 49-51 βγαίνει από το σύστημα.
> 
> Το κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων όμως ως μηχανικό δεν μπορεί να διατηρήσει την σταθερότητα σε περιπτώσεις απότομων μεταβολών των στροφών της έλικας και έχει και υψηλό κόστος συντήρησης. Επιπλέον το κιβώτιο καταναλώνει έως και το *40%* της ισχύος από μόνο του. Γι' αυτό και γίνονται μελέτες ώστε να μην είναι απαραίτητη η χρήση κιβωτίου ταχυτήτων, το οποίο πετυχαίνεται με γεννήτριες που έχουν πολλούς πόλους οπότε και παράγουν ρεύμα και σε χαμηλές στροφές και κουμπώνονται απευθείας στην έλικα. Το ρεύμα που παράγετε στην έξοδο βέβαια δεν έχει σταθερή συχνότητα και αναλαμβάνουν τα ηλεκτρονικά.


Δεν ενοούσα απλό κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων το οποίο όπως σωστά λες αυξάνει τις στροφές για την καλή απόδοση της γεννήτριας. Εγώ ενοώ το αυτόματο κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων το οποίο αυτομάτως αλλάζει τη σχέση μετάδοσης ώστε η ταχύτητα στην έξοδο να παραμένη σταθερή. Εδώ στο σπίτι μου μπροστά, έχει κάποιος φίλος εγκαταστήση μια τέτοια γεννήτρια γύρω στα 60 KW Δανικής προέλευσης, για την βιοτεχνία του.
Αν έχεις πληροφόρηση για κάποια εταιρία που να κατασκευάζει ανεμογεννήτριες μικρής ισχύος οικιακής χρήσεως, ρίξε κανένα Link. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## anon

Η Εnercon βασικά βγάζει ανεμογεννήτριες χωρίς κιβώτιο. Την σχετική τεχνολογία - πατέντα της την έχουν κλέψει στην αμερική (την έχουν πατεντάρει πριν απο αυτούς εκεί), και έτσι δεν μπορεί να πουλήσει στην Αμερική!!!! Πάντως ένα αυτόματο κιβώτιο συνεχούς κλίμακας (όπως πχ στα αυτοκίνητα) για να διατηρεί σταθερή την συχνότητα (βλ στροφές στο ηλεκτροπαραγωγό ζεύγος), και πολυπλοκότητα έχει, και απώλειες (τριβές). Ειναι πιο εύκολο να κάνεις το ίδιο με ηλεκτρονικά (inverters). Και έχεις απόλυτα σταθερή συχνότητα. Ενώ το κιβώτιο ταχύτητας, έχει κάποια υστέρηση - ειδικά σε απότομες ριπές ανέμου -, οπότε θα έχεις διακυμάνσεις στην συχνότητα ρεύματος και θα δημιουργεί μεγάλο πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο. 

Οσο για τα 200 ευρώ, νομίζω ότι το κόστος αυτό για ένα ηλεκτροπαραγωγό ζεύγος, ειναι ένα μικρό τμήμα για μια αντίστοιχη ανεμογεννήτρια. Για παράδειγμα, με λίγο ξαψιμο στο google, βρήκα ότι αυτές οι ανεμογεννήτριες, για παραγωγή 5Kw, έχουν μέγιστη ισχύ 8. Βάρος 200 - 300  κιλά, έλικας και ζεύγος. Διαμετρος ελικα περίπου 5 μέτρα, ώστε να μπορεί να παράγει ρεύμα με ταχύτητα ανέμου 2m/sec. Για μικρότερη ταχύτητα ανεμου, θέλουμε μεγαλύτερη διάμετρο. Οσο για το ύψος, όσο ψηλότερα τόσο το καλύτερο, αλλά όσο μεγαλύτερο ύψος τόσο και πιο ισχυρό ιστό. Συνήθως μιλάμε για τουλάχιστον 15 μέτρα. Αρα τα 200 ευρώ, ειναι πολύ μακριά απο το κόστος μια τέτοιας ανεμογεννήτριας. Mε μια πρόχειρη αναζήτηση, οι ανεμογεννήτριες που βρήκα σε αυτή την ισχύ, είναι περίπου στα 5000-6000 ευρώ (το λιγότερο που βρήκα, σε μορφή κιτ), και έχουμε κόστος εγκατάστασης (δεν είναι μικρή κατασκευή, 18 μ ύψος 5 μ έλικας κλπ), θέλει μια ακτίνα - επιφάνεια με διάμετρο επίσης 18 περίπου μέτρα, και φυσικά για την δική μας χρήση, θα χρειαστούμε και inverters, κυκλώματα για αποθήκευση σε μπαταρίες και μπόλικες μπαταρίες... Φυσικα το κόστος είναι μικρότερο απο αντίστοιχο φωτοβολταικό, περίπου στο 1/4 (για την ανεμογεννήτρια). Και όσο αυξάνει η ισχύς τόσο η σχέση αυτή αλλάζει δραματικά, προς όφελος των ανεμογεννητριών.

----------


## predo79

> Την σχετική τεχνολογία - πατέντα της την έχουν κλέψει στην αμερική (την έχουν πατεντάρει πριν απο αυτούς εκεί), και έτσι δεν μπορεί να πουλήσει στην Αμερική!!!!




Off Topic


 :Shocked:   Δεν το γνώριζα αυτό! Κανονικά οι πατέντες θα έπρεπε να έχουν παγκόσμια ισχύ, το ότι δεν το αναγνωρίζουν (χρονικά) οι Αμερικάνοι μόνο εκ του πονηρού μπορεί να συμβαίνει. Άραγε ισχύει και το αντίθετο;

----------


## anon

Off Topic


		 Oχι οι πατέντες δεν έχουν παγκόσμια ισχύ. Νομίζω είχε γίνει μια προσπάθεια για πατέντες σε ευρωπαικό επίπεδο, δηλαδή με την μία σε όλες τις χώρες της κοινότητας, αλλά και αυτό δεν προχώρησε. Γιαυτό οι πατέντες βασικά εξυπηρετούν τις πολύ μεγάλες εταιρίες, που έχουν τα λεφτά και τις ομάδες νομικών για να μπορούν να καταχυρώσουν παντού ή τουλάχιστον στις χώρες που υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και δυνατότητα εκμετάλλευσης... Τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα είναι άλλο πράγμα, δεν είναι πατέντα, και ισχύουν παντού.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Off Topic
> 
> 
>   Δεν το γνώριζα αυτό! Κανονικά οι πατέντες θα έπρεπε να έχουν παγκόσμια ισχύ, το ότι δεν το αναγνωρίζουν (χρονικά) οι Αμερικάνοι μόνο εκ του πονηρού μπορεί να συμβαίνει. Άραγε ισχύει και το αντίθετο;


Επειδή τυχαίνει να έχω πατεντάρει κάποια συσκευή, πριν πολλά χρόνια, νομίζω οτι μπορείς να πάρεις πατέντα παγκοσμίου εμβέλειας ή μόνο για κάποιο συγκεκριμένο κράτος. Τό κόστος πρέπει να είναι αντίστοιχο.

----------


## anon

Off Topic


		 To 1992 πρέπει να ήταν διαφορετικά τα πράγματα απο ότι θυμάμαι. Δέστε στον ΟΒΙ σχετικά

----------


## xhaos

> Επειδή τυχαίνει να έχω πατεντάρει κάποια συσκευή, πριν πολλά χρόνια, νομίζω οτι μπορείς να πάρεις πατέντα παγκοσμίου εμβέλειας ή μόνο για κάποιο συγκεκριμένο κράτος. Τό κόστος πρέπει να είναι αντίστοιχο.



έτσι είναι, μια πατέντα την πληρώνεις σύμφωνα με το για ποσά χρονιά τη θέλεις και σε ποίες χώρες να έχει ισχύ.

----------


## anon

ειδα και το σχετικό έντυπο στον ΟΒΙ. Οντως έτσι είναι.  Ομως πριν 15-20 χρόνια νομίζω ότι ήταν ξεχωριστή κατάθεση σε κάθε χώρα.

----------


## yan73

Eδω δειτε τις αιτησεις που εχουν κατατεθει μεχρι σημερα στη ΡΑΕ για αδεια η εξαιρεση
http://www.rae.gr/lic/PV-200407.html
Για Κρητη να σημειωθει οτι ακομα δεν εξεταζονται αιτησεις εξαιρεσης για μοναδες 20-150kW...

----------


## MichalisVolos

> Oταν πριν 7 χρόνια πήραμε το σπίτι, είπαμε να βάλουμε και ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα. Ο εργολάβος μας είπε, και είχε δίκιο τελικά, ότι η κατανάλωση πετρελαίου (έχουμε ατομικό καλοριφέρ) μόνο για θέρμανση νερού, και με λογική κατανάλωση (για τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες), είναι πιο οικονομική λύση απο την αγορά ηλ. θερμοσίφωνα. Τα βάλαμε κάτω, και με ένα χοντρικό υπολογισμό θα έκανα απόσβεση σε 15-18 χρόνια τον ηλιακό τουλάχιστον. Νομίζω ότι οι ηλιακοί (ποιοτικής κατασκευής, όχι αυτοί που είναι φτιαγμένοι σε γκαράζ), είναι αρκετά ακριβοί, περισσότερο απο όσο θάπρεπε.


Αυτό ισχύει απόλυτα. Ποιο οικονομικό απ' όλα είναι η χρήση αερίου (δεδομένου ότι χρησιμοποιείται και αλλού) το οποίο θερμαίνει το νερό την στιγμή που χρειάζεται, στην συνέχεια το πετρέλαιο, έπειτα ο ηλιακός και στο τέλος το ρεύμα. Απλά η πλειοψηφία χρεισιμοποιεί ηλεκτρικό οπότε συμφέρει ο ηλιακός. Ένα πολύ καλό ηλιακό πάντως μπορεί κάποιος να βρει με 600-700 ευρώ που με διάρκεια ζωής 20+ χρόνια νομίζω ότι συμφέρει πολύ. Επίσης εδώ στον Βόλο ξέρω ένα μαγαζί που πουλάει ηλιακούς με 20 ή 25 ευρώ τον μήνα, σίγουρα και στην υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα θα υπάρχουν τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Εγώ πάντως προτιμώ την χρήση ηλιακού για οικολογικούς λόγους, καθώς είναι η λύση με την μικρότερη επίπτωση στο περιβάλλον συνολικά. Μέσα στο καλοκαίρι ίσως αγοράσω και καινούργιο πλυντήριο με διπλή ροή ώστε να συνδέεται και με τον ηλιακό οπότε θα αυξήσω ακόμα περισσότερο την χρήση του και την αποδοτικότητά του.  :Wink:  





> Νομίζω ότι ένα μέτρο αντίστοιχο με την πολιτεία της Καλιφόρνιας, όπου επιδοτείται στο 50% η προμήθεια φωτοβολταικού συστήματος για οικιακή χρήση (παράλληλα συνδεδεμένο με το δίκτυο το σπίτι) είναι ένα μέτρο που σε όλη την επαρχία θα δώσει έναυσμα για παραγωγή ηλ. ενέργειας. Επίσης επιδότηση σε επιχειρήσεις για φωτοβολταικά, για ιδία κατανάλωση και όχι προς πώληση. Είπαμε η πώληση, σημαίνει έμμεσα αύξηση της τιμής ηλ. ενέργειας.


Οικονομικά δεν θα σύμφερε όμως λόγω της χαμηλής τιμής του ρεύματος  :Wink:  Στην Καλιφόρνια συμφέρει γιατί το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα είναι ακριβό και το αντικαθιστούν με την δικιά τους παραγωγή. Η πώληση όντως θα αυξήσει έμμεσα το τι θα πληρώνουμε στον λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ αλλά όχι το κόστος του ρεύματος, θα αυξηθεί η τιμή του ανταποδοτικού τέλους για ΑΠΕ από το οποίο η ΔΕΗ δεν πέρνει ευρώ (πέρα από τις δικές τις εγκαταστάσεις ΑΠΕ).





> Επιμένω ότι για ΑΠΕ πρεπει να δούμε τα αιολικά. Δεν είναι μόνο η Σέριφος το μόνο σημείο που μπορούν να στήσουν. Σε όλη την Ελλάδα μπορούν να βάλουν αιολικά, χιλιάδες τα σημεία που ειναι ακατοίκητα και ψηλά.


Ένα πολύ καλό σημείο για αιολικά είναι η νότια πελοπόνησος και κυρίως το ακροτήριο "μαλακας" (μην γελάτε έτσι λέγετε) που είναι το δεξί πόδι πάνω από τα Κύθηρα. Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι ακόμα δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί η περιοχή καθώς το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ είναι αδύναμο και δεν θα μπορούσε να μεταφέρει την ισχύ. Βέβαια το δίκτυο υψηλής επεκτείνετε προς τα εκεί και σε 2-4 χρόνια θα είναι δυνατή η χρήση της περιοχής. Μελοντικά από εκεί θα συνδεθεί και η Κρήτη οπότε θα είναι δυνατή η χρήση στην Κρήτη ρεύματος από λιγνήτες και η μεταφορά στην ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα του αιολικού δυναμικού της Κρήτης.





> Απλά το θέμα με τις άδειες είναι πολύ ομιχλώδες, με πολλά διαπλεκόμενα, και με αδειοδοτήσεις μόνο στα χαρτιά, για να τις πουλήσουν με καπέλο κάποιοι σε άλλους. Θάπρεπε όποιος πάρει άδεια, εαν δεν την εκτελέσει σε λογικό χρόνο, πχ 5 έτη, να την χάνει. Οπως κάνανε με την τελευταία άδεια WiMAX.


Στον τελευταίο νόμο 6/2006 που δηλώνει αυτές τις επιδοτήσεις ορίζει και ρήτρα ανάκλησης της άδειας παραγωγής αν δεν χρησιμοπιηθεί. Απλά για μια εταιρία της είναι πιο βολικό να αγοράσει μία έτοιμη παρά να χάσει χρόνο να βγάλει καινούργια, μακάρι η γραφειοκρατία να μειωθεί όπως και για οτιδήποτε άλλο στο δημόσιο.





> Δεν ενοούσα απλό κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων το οποίο όπως σωστά λες αυξάνει τις στροφές για την καλή απόδοση της γεννήτριας. Εγώ ενοώ το αυτόματο κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων το οποίο αυτομάτως αλλάζει τη σχέση μετάδοσης ώστε η ταχύτητα στην έξοδο να παραμένη σταθερή. Εδώ στο σπίτι μου μπροστά, έχει κάποιος φίλος εγκαταστήση μια τέτοια γεννήτρια γύρω στα 60 KW Δανικής προέλευσης, για την βιοτεχνία του.


Και εγώ για τέτοιο μιλούσα απλά η κύρια χρήση του είναι η ρύθμιση των στροφών του ρότορα της γεννήτριας ώστε να λειτουργεί σωστά. Στην συνέχεια όπως και anon ανέφερε χρησιμοποιούνται ηλεκτρονικά ώστε το ρεύμα να είναι τέλειο σε συχνότητα (είναι το πιο βασικό μέγεθος). Σε απότομες ριπές ανέμου, πιθανή πτώση ενός πουλιού πάνω στην πτερωτή (δυστυχώς αρνητική παράπλευρη απώλεια) και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις το κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων παρουσιάζει αδράνια που σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να αποβεί καταστρεπτική. Μεταβολές στην συχνότητα έστω και περιορισμένες και μικρές είναι απαράδεκτες για ένα συνδεδεμένο σύστημα. Λογικά και η ανεμογεννήτρια του φίλου σου θα πρέπει να έχει ηλεκτρονικά ρύθμισης της εξόδου.

Γενικά πάντως η βιομηχανία κινείται προς την κατεύθυνση αποβολής οτιδήποτε μηχανικού στοιχείου από τις ανεμογενήτριες. Ένα επιπλέον παράδειγμα είναι η μηχανική μεταβολή του βήματος των ελίκων (της γωνίας προς τον άνεμο) ώστε να εκμεταλεύονται στο μέγιστο την ισχύ. Αυτό το σύστημα αντικαθίστατε από την χρήση στα πτερύγια έξυπνων υλικών που θα τα επιτρέψουν να μεταβάλλουν αυτόματα το σχήμα τους κατάληλα. Αυτό σημαίνει μεγαλύτερη απόδοση και μικρότερο λειτουργικό κόστος.





> Αν έχεις πληροφόρηση για κάποια εταιρία που να κατασκευάζει ανεμογεννήτριες μικρής ισχύος οικιακής χρήσεως, ρίξε κανένα Link. Ευχαριστώ


Έχω υπόψιν κάποιες αλλά οι πιο συμφέρουσες είναι από Αμερική, με το αντίστοιχο αυξημένο κόστος μεταφοράς δυστηχώς στην περίπτωση παραγγελίας μόνο μίας. Για Ελλάδα όλες οι εταιρείες φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων προσφέρουν και ανεμογεννήτριες.





> Φυσικα το κόστος είναι μικρότερο απο αντίστοιχο φωτοβολταικό, περίπου στο 1/4 (για την ανεμογεννήτρια). Και όσο αυξάνει η ισχύς τόσο η σχέση αυτή αλλάζει δραματικά, προς όφελος των ανεμογεννητριών.


Γι' αυτό και τα φωτοβολταϊκά δεν τα επιδοτούν τόσο πολύ; Απλά το θετικό με τα φωτοβολταϊκά σε σχέση με ανεμογεννήτριες είναι ότι μπορούν να τοποθετηθούν σχεδόν οπουδήποτε, είναι πιο αποδεκτά αισθητικά και το πολύ θετικό είναι ότι μπορούν να τοποθετούνται στις οροφές κτηρίων στις πόλεις μειώνοντας έτσι την θερμοκρασία του αστικού περιβάλλοντος και παράγοντας ενέργεια στο σημείο κατανάλωσής της.





> Η Εnercon βασικά βγάζει ανεμογεννήτριες χωρίς κιβώτιο. Την σχετική τεχνολογία - πατέντα της την έχουν κλέψει στην αμερική (την έχουν πατεντάρει πριν απο αυτούς εκεί), και έτσι δεν μπορεί να πουλήσει στην Αμερική!!!!


Και άλλες εταιρείες βγάζουν ανεμογεννήτριες χωρίς κιβώτιο και ποτέ δεν έχω ακούσει ή διαβάσει σχετικό πατεντάρισμα. Πάντως σχετικές μελέτες και εφαρμογές έχουν γίνει και στην Ελλάδα από έλληνες, όχι εμπορικά όμως. Είναι άξιο απορίας πάντως, την τεχνογνωσία την έχουμε, την τεχνολογία την έχουμε, γιατί δεν την έχει εκμεταλλευτεί κανένας δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ακόμα.  :Mad:  Μόνο σε ένα πρόγραμμα του ΚΑΠΕ είχε κατασκευαστεί 100% ελληνική ανεμογεννήτρια.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Και εγώ για τέτοιο μιλούσα απλά η κύρια χρήση του είναι η ρύθμιση των στροφών του ρότορα της γεννήτριας ώστε να λειτουργεί σωστά. Στην συνέχεια όπως και anon ανέφερε χρησιμοποιούνται ηλεκτρονικά ώστε το ρεύμα να είναι τέλειο σε συχνότητα (είναι το πιο βασικό μέγεθος). Σε απότομες ριπές ανέμου, πιθανή πτώση ενός πουλιού πάνω στην πτερωτή (δυστυχώς αρνητική παράπλευρη απώλεια) και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις το κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων παρουσιάζει αδράνια που σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να αποβεί καταστρεπτική. Μεταβολές στην συχνότητα έστω και περιορισμένες και μικρές είναι απαράδεκτες για ένα συνδεδεμένο σύστημα. Λογικά και η ανεμογεννήτρια του φίλου σου θα πρέπει να έχει ηλεκτρονικά ρύθμισης της εξόδου.
> 
> Γενικά πάντως η βιομηχανία κινείται προς την κατεύθυνση αποβολής οτιδήποτε μηχανικού στοιχείου από τις ανεμογενήτριες. Ένα επιπλέον παράδειγμα είναι η μηχανική μεταβολή του βήματος των ελίκων (της γωνίας προς τον άνεμο) ώστε να εκμεταλεύονται στο μέγιστο την ισχύ. Αυτό το σύστημα αντικαθίστατε από την χρήση στα πτερύγια έξυπνων υλικών που θα τα επιτρέψουν να μεταβάλλουν αυτόματα το σχήμα τους κατάληλα. Αυτό σημαίνει μεγαλύτερη απόδοση και μικρότερο λειτουργικό κόστος.


Κι εγώ όταν έκανα την αναφορά μου στα όποιαδήποτε κιβώτια ταχυτήτων, είχα πεί οτι πρέπει να καταργηθούν τελείως διότι αυξάνουν υπερβολικά το κόστος των ανεμογεννητριών και τις καθιστούν λιγότερο συμφέρουσες και δύσκολα αποσβέσιμες. Είχα μάλιστα θέσει το ερώτημα, μήπως θα έπρεπε να κατασκευάσουμε φτηνές ανεμογεννήτριες χωρίς ουσιαστική σταθεροποίηση των στροφών και μόνο για την οικιακή χρήση θέρμανσης (Θερμοσίφωνες, καλοριφέρ, κ.λ.π.), οπότε η συχνότητα του παραγωμένου ρεύματος μας είναι αδιάφορη? Οι υπόλοιπες συσκευές που δεν είναι ενεργοβόρες(Ψυγείο, μιξεράκια, TV, κ.λ.π.) να τροφοδοτούνται απο τη ΔΕΗ, η συνδρομή της οποίας θα είναι απαραίτητη και σε περίπτωση άπνειας?

----------


## anon

Σίγουρα το φωτοβολταικά είναι και πιο εύκολα (σχετικά) στο στήσιμο, και πιο αξιόπιστα ως προς την παραγωγή ενεργειας (όλη την ημέρα, ακόμη και με μέτρια ηλιοφάνεια, έχεις παραγωγή ρεύματος). Ενα μόνο πρόβλημα έχουν, το κόστος. Εαν το κόστος πέσει στο 1/10, τότε όλοι όσοι μπορούν (πχ έχουν σκεπή, μονοκατοικίες, εξοχικά κλπ), θα βάλουν φωτοβολταικά γιατί θα συμφέρει. Αρα η κυβερνητική πολιτική θα έπρεπε να είναι πως να γίνει ελκυστική επένδυση στον τελικό καταναλωτή, και αυτό σημαίνει επιδοτήσεις, χαμηλότοκα δάνεια, επιστροφή φόρου, κίνητρα για κατασκευή φωτοβολταικών στην Ελλάδα ώστε ναναι πιο οικονομικά (και μόνο υπο αυτόν τον όρο) κλπ κλπ... Ευελπιστώ ότι θα μειωθεί το κόστος, μιας και πλέον γίνεται πολύ σοβαρή έρευνα επάνω σε αυτόν τον τομέα. παράδειγμα: http://www.inhabitat.com/2007/04/10/...p-solar-power/

Kαι ένα site που βρήκα που ασχολείται με ότι καινούργιο και καινοτόμο, και φιλόδοξο σινάμα, στον τομέα των ΑΠΕ.
http://peswiki.com/index.php/Main_Page

----------


## MichalisVolos

@anon

Γίνονται πολλές έρευνες σε αυτό τον τομέα. Πριν από λίγο καιρό είχα διαβάσει σχετικά για ένα νέο υλικό το οποίο υπόσχονται να μετατρέπει το 20-40% της ηλιακής ενέργειας σε ηλεκτρική και θα είναι πιο φθηνό από το πυρίτιο. Γενικά πολλά λέγονται και ευελπιστώ να γίνουν πράξη σύντομα, αλλα μέχρι τότε είδωμεν.
 Πάντως στα φωτοβολταϊκά πυριτίου θα μειωθούν αρκετά οι τιμές τους από το 2011 και μετά. Αυτή την στιγμή υπάρχει έλλειψη στην παγκόσμια αγορά από waffles πυριτίου, η οποία θα εξισοροποιειθεί περίπου το 2011, και αυτή την στιγμή χρησιμοποιείται ως ύλη το πυρίτιο που δεν ανταποκρίνεται στις απαιτήσεις των επεξεργαστών ως προς την καθαρότητά του αλλά παρ' όλα αυτά είναι πολύ υψηλής καθαρότητας. Δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς τα περί καθαρότητας πυριτίου αλλά νομίζω ότι στους επεξεργαστές πρέπει να είναι >99,9% οπότε πυρίτιο με καθαρότητα 99,85% πάει για φωτοβολταϊκά. Υψηλής καθαρότητας πυρίτιο βέβαια δεν χρειάζεται στα φωτοβολταϊκά και γι' αυτό αυτή την στιγμή κατασκευάζονται εργοστάσια που θα παράγουν πυρίτιο χαμηλής καθαρότητας περίπου στο 80% που λόγω χαμηλότερης επεξεργασίας θα είναι και πολύ φθηνότερο.

thanks και για τις ιστοσελίδες, ειδικά για την wiki που δεν ήξερα ότι υπήρχε

@Κονταξάκης

Οι γεννήτριες γενικά λειτουργούν σε ένα χαμηλό εύρος ζώνης αποδοτικά (δεν μας ενδιαφέρει σε αυτή την περίπτωση) και με ασφάλεια (μας ενδιαφέρει για να μην βραχυκυκλώνει). Στην περίπτωση που αναφέρεις θα πρέπει να έχεις ένα πολαπλασιαστή στροφών ο οποίος λες να είναι σταθερός (όχι κιβώτιο) και μια γεννήτρια με σχετικά λίγους πόλους καθώς οι πολλών πόλων είναι πάντοτε αναγκαστικά μεγάλες σε όγκο και βάρος κυρίως λόγο των μόνιμων μαγνητών που χρησιμοποιούνται. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα πρέπει ή να λειτουργεί σε ένα περιορισμένο εύρος ταχυτήτων ανέμου (περιορισμένη απόδοση) και εννοείται πως χρειάζετε αυτόματο σύστημα κόφτη και φρένο που θα μπαίνει σε χαμηλή ταχύτητα ανέμου, φτηνό είναι αυτό. Ο λόγος που θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται ένα μικρό εύρος ταχυτήτων είναι εύκολα κατανοειτό λόγω του σταθερού πολλαπλασιαστή. Δεν ξέρω έχω αμφιβολίες και για τις τάσεις και εντάσεις που θα επιρεάζουν και την γεννήτρια και υπάρχει πιθανότητα να σου καίγεται η γεννήτρια. Ίσως πάλι με κατάλληλη γεννήτρια και μία σχετική μελέτη να μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει.
Πάντως μία γεννήτρια με κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων που είναι φθηνό και μπορεί να λειτουργεί αυτόματα με ηλεκτρομηχανολογικούς αυτοματισμούς (όπως μια βέσπα του '70 απλά) μπορεί άνετα να κάνει αυτό που θες, να είναι οικονομική και να εκμεταλλεύεται ένα μεγάλο εύρος ταχυτήτων ανέμου. Νομίζω ότι αυτή η λύση είναι η καλήτερη χωρίς να χρεισιμοποιείς ηλεκτρονικά, περίπου σαν του γείτονά σου χωρίς έλεγχο άμεσο στα ρεύμα. Παρ' όλα αυτά επιμένω ότι αξίζει και συμφέρει περισσότερο μία κανονική ανεμογεννήτρια και ας είναι και πιο ακριβή. Τα ηλεκτρονικά πάντως στις μικρές ανεμογεννήτριες δεν είναι και τόσο ακριβά, πιο πολύ κοστίζει η πτερωτή και η γενήτρια.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> @Κονταξάκης
> 
> Οι γεννήτριες γενικά λειτουργούν σε ένα χαμηλό εύρος ζώνης αποδοτικά (δεν μας ενδιαφέρει σε αυτή την περίπτωση) και με ασφάλεια (μας ενδιαφέρει για να μην βραχυκυκλώνει). Στην περίπτωση που αναφέρεις θα πρέπει να έχεις ένα πολαπλασιαστή στροφών ο οποίος λες να είναι σταθερός (όχι κιβώτιο) και μια γεννήτρια με σχετικά λίγους πόλους καθώς οι πολλών πόλων είναι πάντοτε αναγκαστικά μεγάλες σε όγκο και βάρος κυρίως λόγο των μόνιμων μαγνητών που χρησιμοποιούνται. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα πρέπει ή να λειτουργεί σε ένα περιορισμένο εύρος ταχυτήτων ανέμου (περιορισμένη απόδοση) και εννοείται πως χρειάζετε αυτόματο σύστημα κόφτη και φρένο που θα μπαίνει σε χαμηλή ταχύτητα ανέμου, φτηνό είναι αυτό. Ο λόγος που θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται ένα μικρό εύρος ταχυτήτων είναι εύκολα κατανοειτό λόγω του σταθερού πολλαπλασιαστή. Δεν ξέρω έχω αμφιβολίες και για τις τάσεις και εντάσεις που θα επιρεάζουν και την γεννήτρια και υπάρχει πιθανότητα να σου καίγεται η γεννήτρια. Ίσως πάλι με κατάλληλη γεννήτρια και μία σχετική μελέτη να μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει.
> Πάντως μία γεννήτρια με κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων που είναι φθηνό και μπορεί να λειτουργεί αυτόματα με ηλεκτρομηχανολογικούς αυτοματισμούς (όπως μια βέσπα του '70 απλά) μπορεί άνετα να κάνει αυτό που θες, να είναι οικονομική και να εκμεταλλεύεται ένα μεγάλο εύρος ταχυτήτων ανέμου. Νομίζω ότι αυτή η λύση είναι η καλήτερη χωρίς να χρεισιμοποιείς ηλεκτρονικά, περίπου σαν του γείτονά σου χωρίς έλεγχο άμεσο στα ρεύμα. Παρ' όλα αυτά επιμένω ότι αξίζει και συμφέρει περισσότερο μία κανονική ανεμογεννήτρια και ας είναι και πιο ακριβή. Τα ηλεκτρονικά πάντως στις μικρές ανεμογεννήτριες δεν είναι και τόσο ακριβά, πιο πολύ κοστίζει η πτερωτή και η γενήτρια.


Σαφέστατος στις διευκρινίσεις σου, ευχαριστώ.
Θα προσπαθήσω να βρώ μια λύση όταν έχω συγκεντρώσει όλα όσα χρειάζονται για την υλοποίηση της. 
Πρός το παρόν για τη θέρμανση του σπιτιού, τον χειμώνα, έχω φτειάξει μόνος μου ένα ενεργειακό τζάκι, το οποίο έχει απόδοση περίπου στα 80%, σε αντίθεση με τα παραδοσιακά που η απόδοσή τους είναι πολύ χαμηλή και φτάνει με το ζόρι τα 15% με 20%. Έχω και ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα 200 λίτρων που μου εξασφαλίζει ζεστό νερό ακόμη και τον χειμώνα, λόγω κλίματος εδώ στη Ρόδο. Είναι ζήτημα αν χρησιμοποιώ το ρεύμα της ΔΕΗ, για θέρμανση νερού,  3 ή 4 ώρες όλο τον χειμώνα. Κερδίζω αρκετά χρήματα απ' αυτά, για γρήγορη απόσβεση της όλης δαπάνης (λιγότερο από 5 χρόνια υπολογίζω). 
Θέλω όμως να κατασκευάσω την ανεμογεννήτρια, για να αποφύγω την περισυλλογή καυσόξυλων για το τζάκι, που είναι πολύ επίπονη.

----------


## anon

Μια ανεμογεννητρια 1Kw κοστίζει απο 1000 και πάνω δολλάρια. Το καλό με τις μικρές αυτές ανεμογεννήτριες είναι ότι έχουν εύκολη εγκατάσταση, οπότε μπορείς να τις στήσεις και μόνος σου, ενώ οι μεγαλύτερες πχ 5kw και πάνω θέλουν ειδικευμένη εγκατάσταση (χώρια το κόστος).  Βέβαια θα χρειαστείς inverters, και συστήματα μπαταριών κλπ. Δηλαδή θα σου πάει στα 4Κ τουλάχιστον. Βέβαια με μια δεύτερη (άλλα χίλια) διπλασιάζεις την παραγωγή. Το πόση παραγωγική ισχύ χρειάζεσαι εξαρτάται απο την κατανάλωση σου, καθώς και απο τους ανέμους της περιοχής.... Στα νησιά δεν πρέπει ναχετε πρόβλημα με αυτό. Επίσης ένα καλό με τις μικρές, είναι ότι ειναι λιγότερο ενοχλητικές και οπτικά και ακουστικά.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Μια ανεμογεννητρια 1Kw κοστίζει απο 1000 και πάνω δολλάρια. Το καλό με τις μικρές αυτές ανεμογεννήτριες είναι ότι έχουν εύκολη εγκατάσταση, οπότε μπορείς να τις στήσεις και μόνος σου, ενώ οι μεγαλύτερες πχ 5kw και πάνω θέλουν ειδικευμένη εγκατάσταση (χώρια το κόστος).  Βέβαια θα χρειαστείς inverters, και συστήματα μπαταριών κλπ. Δηλαδή θα σου πάει στα 4Κ τουλάχιστον. Βέβαια με μια δεύτερη (άλλα χίλια) διπλασιάζεις την παραγωγή. Το πόση παραγωγική ισχύ χρειάζεσαι εξαρτάται απο την κατανάλωση σου, καθώς και απο τους ανέμους της περιοχής.... Στα νησιά δεν πρέπει ναχετε πρόβλημα με αυτό. Επίσης ένα καλό με τις μικρές, είναι ότι ειναι λιγότερο ενοχλητικές και οπτικά και ακουστικά.


Αυτό που φοβάμαι με τις μπαταρίες, αν είναι μολύβδου, είναι η φθορά και η γρήγορη αντικατάστασή τους, αν πάλι είναι Καδμίου-Νικελίου, είναι πανάκριβες. 
Αν είναι μόνο για φωτισμό και κανένα μικρό ηλεκτρικό κουζινικό δεν τείθεται θέμα, αν και πάντα θα έχεις την ΔΕΗ, για καβάντζα.  
Έχεις κάποιο Link γι' αυτές τις μικρές ανεμογεννήτριες του 1 KW?

----------


## anon

γούγλισε και θα βρείς. Οσο για τις μπαταρίες, αυτές τις βαθιάς φορτισης κρατάνε κάπου 7 χρόνια.

----------


## pelasgian

Η χρήση μπαταρίας με χαλάει σε όλα αυτά τα concepts. Θέλω εκείνη τη στιγμή να παράγεται το ρεύμα ή έστω να παίζει με fuel cells. 

Δεν μπόρεσα ποτέ να καταλάβω γιατί οι ηλιακοί θερμοσίφωνες είναι τόσο ακριβοί, όπως και γιατί έχουν το κάδο στη ταράτσα, αντί ΜΕΣΑ στο σπίτι. Μάλιστα, γιατί ο κάδος είναι ΑΣΤΡΑΦΤΕΡΟΣ και όχι ΜΑΥΡΟΣ. 

Πολλά πράγματα που κάνουμε για λόγους «μαρκετινγκ» με ενοχλούν ΑΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΑ, διότι είναι περισσότερο για πουλμουρ παρά ουσίας. 

Τέλος, γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιούν αντλίες όσμωσης και εργοστάσια υπέρξηρου ατμού από σωλήνες εκτεθημένους στο ήλιο. 

(Θέλετε ένα «τσάμπα» ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα; πάρτε μία μαύρη μάνικα 150 μέτρα και αφήστε την στον ήλιο, ούτε να το ακουμπήσετε θα μπορείτε το νερό και μπορεί να έχει ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ νερό από τον κάδο του ηλιακού!  :Laughing:  )

Μετά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι θέλουν όλα αυτά τα τουμπλέκια, όταν τα σπίτια τους είναι σπουπιδοτενεκέδες ενέργειας. Όταν πετάν λόγω μη βιοκλιματικού σχεδιασμού ενέργεια από το ... παράθυρο κυριολεκτικά. 

Οι παλιοί που έφτιαχνα ΠΕΤΡΙΝΑ με σωστό προσανατολισμό και μακρόστενα παράθυρα ήταν χαζοί, εμείς οι έξυπνοι τα κάναμε όλα με τεράστια ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΙΑ παράθυρα τοποθετημένα στη δύση και μετά παίρνουμε και ένα «μέκαψες» aircondition και φυσικά δεν φτάνει το ρεύμα. 

(Το οποίο (πρόβλεψη) φέτος το καλοκαίρι θα πάθουμε τη ΠΛΑΚΑ μας από τις διακοπές). 

Δεν φτάνει η παραγωγή, δεν έχει βρέξει. Της διακοπής το κάγκελο!

----------


## frap

> Δεν μπόρεσα ποτέ να καταλάβω γιατί οι ηλιακοί θερμοσίφωνες είναι τόσο ακριβοί, όπως και γιατί έχουν το κάδο στη ταράτσα, αντί ΜΕΣΑ στο σπίτι. Μάλιστα, γιατί ο κάδος είναι ΑΣΤΡΑΦΤΕΡΟΣ και όχι ΜΑΥΡΟΣ.


Κανείς δε σε εμποδίζει να βάλεις τον κάδο μέσα. Πολλοί που έχουν στέγες με κεραμύδι και σοφίτα από κάτω, βάζουν μόνο το κάτοπτρο επάνω και τον κάδο στη σοφίτα. Το ίδιο μπορείς να κάνεις και σε διαμέρισμα, αλλά εκεί συνήθως πρέπει να περάσεις  τους σωλήνες μέσα από κάποιο φρεάτιο εξαερισμού. Ένας υδραυλικός μου εξήγησε πως για να έχεις τον κάδο μέσα, πρέπει να κατεβάσεις πολύ παχύτερους σωλήνες για την κυκλοφορία του θερμικού υγρού και χμ... αν το φρεάτιο είναι στενό (πχ ο εξαερισμός του μπάνιου) αυτό είναι πρόβλημα... είτε θα φρακάρουν είτε δε θα έχεις εξαερισμό πλέον!

Όσο για το δεύτερο, είναι απλό. Η ενέργεια που μαζεύει το κάτοπρο στη διάρκεια της ημέρας είναι πολλαπλάσια αυτής που θα δέσμευε ένας μαύρος κάδος. Άλλωστε σε μια καλή ημέρα, το κάτοπρο ζεσταίνει μέσα σε 1-1:30 ώρα άνετα το νερό. Αντίθετα, κατά τη διάρκεια της νύχτας, ένας μαύρος κάδος θα είχε μεγαλύτερες απώλειες από ένα αστραφτερό!

----------


## anon

Oι μπαταρίες δυστυχώς κατα την γνωμη μου, αυτη την στιγμή ειναι το μόνο ρεαλιστικό σενάριο αποθήκευσης ηλ. ενέργειας πχ για ένα σπίτι. Για το δίκτυο πχ της ΔΕΗ, η αποθήκευση ενέργειας μπορεί να γίνει και με άλλους τρόπους (πχ μεταφορά νερού σε υψηλότερο σημείο, το ανάποδο στα υδροηλεκτρικά). Επιπλέον οι μπαταρίες βαθιας φορτίσεως, ειναι μολύβδου, οι οποίες είναι ανακυκλώσιμες. Υπάρχουν και στην ελλάδα, βιοτεχνίες, που παίρνουν μπαταρίες μολύβδου, και ξαναφτιάχνουν σκέτο μόλυβδο ή στοιχεία. Ειδικά σε μεγάλες εγκαταστάσεις, οι μπαταρίες είναι ανοιχτού τύπου, οπότε βγάζεις/βάζεις μόνο το στοιχείο, και έχει πολύ μικρό κόστος αντικατάστασης (αλλά θέλει ειδική εγκατάσταση, για πχ αναθυμιάσεις κλπ, δεν μπορείς να βάλεις τέτοιες μπαταρίες στο γκαράζ ή στο υπόγειο)

----------


## MichalisVolos

Κονταξάκης: Αν το σπίτι σου είναι συνδεδεμένο με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ (φαντάζομαι πως είναι) τότε δεν συμφέρει να βάλεις μπαταρίες. Πήγενε στην τοπική ΔΕΗ να κάνεις αίτηση παραγωγής και διασύνδεσης και σύνδεσε την ανεμογεννήτρια στο δίκτυο. Έτσι θα γλιτώσεις το κόστος των μπαταριών (σημαντικό), δεν θα σε ενδιαφέρει αν οι μπαταρίες έχουν ισχύ ή όχι και όταν η ανεμογεννήτρια θα παράγει περισσότερη ισχύ από ότι χρειάζεσαι θα την πουλάς στο δίκτυο και θα πέρνεις χρήματα.

Οι μπαταρίες για μένα δεν αξίζουν αν υπάρχει η εναλλακτική της σύνδεσης με το δίκτυο. Συμφέρουν μόνο για απομακρυσμένα σπίτια ή για σπίτια που δεν τα συνδέει η ΔΕΗ, πχ αφθαίρετα...

Μ' αρέσει που έκανες ενεργειακό τζάκι, πολύ καλά έκανες και συμφέρει πολύ. Μπράβο σου, τέτοιες κινήσεις από όλους πρέπει να έχουμε απ' όλους.  :Respekt:  
Μία άλλη κίνηση που μπορείς να κάνεις, την ανέφερα και πιο πάνω, αν σε ενδιαφέρει αφού έχεις ηλιακό 200lt είναι η χρήση πλυντηρίου διπλής ροής που συνδέεται και με τον ηλιακό. Γλυτώνεις την θέρμανση του νερού.

pelasgian γνωρίζω ότι κάποιος στην Ρόδο και μάλιστα ξενοδοχείο έχει κάνει αυτό που προτείνεις με την μάνικα και όντως λειτουργει. Σε τελική ανάλυση στην Ελλάδα μένουμε και από ήλιο είμαστε στο full. Μία άλλη home made εφαρμογή που έχει κάνει ένας γνωστός μου στο εξοχικό του και λειτουργεί μια χαρά το καλοκαίρι που το θέλει, είναι η χρήση απλά ενός μεταλικού βαρελιού. Το έχει συνδέσει χαμηλά με την εισαγωγή νερού και πέρνει το ζεστό νερό από ψηλά, έχει πάντα ζεστό νερό όποτε θέλει.

Το χρώμα του κάδου στον ηλιακό δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο, έτσι και αλλιώς είναι μονωμένος. Αντιθέτος το χρώμα στο κάτροπτο είναι πάντα μαύρο γιτί είναι μία ειδική βαφή με μεγάλη απορροφητικότητα και όχι απλά βαμένο, συνήθως. Υπάρχουν και ηλιακοί βέβαια που είναι απλά βαμένοι  :Thumb down:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

*Michalis Volos:* Το πρόβλημα για μένα δεν είναι το κόστος των μπαταριών, αλλά γενικά το κόστος της κατασκευής, σε περίπτωση που επιδιώξω να παράγω ρεύμα 220 V - 50 HZ. Για να συνδέσω με την ΔΕΗ την ανεμογεννήτρια, θα πρέπει απαραιτήτως να έχει τα παραπάνω χαρακτηριστικά. Εγώ σκεπτόμουν να φτειάξω μια ανεμογεννήτρια, που θα λειτουργεί περίπου στις στροφές που χρειάζεται για να έχει την μεγίστη δυνατή απόδοση, και το ρεύμα να χρησιμεύει μόνο για ενεργοβόρες συσκευές (Θερμοσίφωνας, θερμαντικά σώματα, κ.λ.π.). Αυτό όμως που θα βάλω σε πρώτη προτεραιότητα, είναι να αντλήσω θερμότητα από το κομμάτι της μεταλλικής καμινάδας, που βρίσκεται μέσα στο χτιστό μέρος πάνω στην ταράτσα, τυλίγοντας μια σερπαντίνα απο χάλκινο σωλήνα. Στη συνέχεια, να συνδέσω καταλλήλως αυτό το σωλήνα με το δυναμικό μέρος του ηλιακού, ώστε η θερμότητα που θα παράγεται να μεταφέρεται στο κύκλωμα του ηλιακού μέσω ενός μικρού κυκλοφορητή, ο οποίος μπορεί να συνδιαστεί και με ένα σύστημα διαφορικού θερμοστάτη, που θα σταματάει την κυκλοφορία του υγρού όταν η θερμοκρασία στον ηλιακό είναι μεγαλύτερη απ' αυτήν της καμινάδας του τζακιού. 
Για το θέμα της διοχέτευσης του ζεστού νερού στο πλυντήριο, σωστή η σκέψη σου, αλλά έχω ακούσει, όταν ήμουν στη Γαλλία, οτι αν ρίξεις ζεστό νερό πάνω σε λερωμένα ρούχα, τότε η πλήση δεν γίνεται καλή και τα ρούχα "γαριάζουν"(φιξάρεται η βρωμιά). Πρέπει δηλαδή να θερμαίνεται σταδιακά το νερό και οχι απότομα.
Και μια γνώμη για τις κατασκευές αυτοσχέδιων ηλιακών. Όπως λες κι εσύ στην Ελλάδα και ιδίως εδώ στη Ρόδο, έχουμε μεγάλη ηλιοφάνεια και όλες αυτές οι πατέντες δουλεύουν με την προϋπόθεση οτι η θερμοκρασία του περιβάλλοντος είναι πάνω απο τους 25 - 30 βαθμούς. Το χειμώνα θα χρειάζεται σίγουρα κάποια θερμομόνωση με τζάμι και φελιζόλ, για να μην χάνουμε την ενέργεια.

----------


## anon

Μια μικρή ισχύ δεν ξέρω εαν μπορεί να δεχτεί η ΔΕΗ την παραγωγή σου με ανεμογεννήτρια. Το πιο ρεαλιστικό σενάριο (αλλά κοστίζει), είναι μια ή περισσότερες ανεμογεννήτριες, inverter και σύστημα μπαταριών για πχ 1 - 2 ημέρες κατανάλωση ρεύματος + σύνδεση ΔΕΗ , για τις περιπτώσεις μακροχρόνοιας άπνοιας ή ανάγκης για περισσότερη ισχύ απο όση είναι διαθέσιμη απο την δική σου παραγωγή. Δεν είναι απλό σύστημα, αλλά ούτε και πολύπλοκο, το μονο κακό ειναι ότι κοστίζει όλη αυτή η ιστορία. Οσο ακριβαίνει η ενέργεια, τόσο πιο ελκυστικό θα γίνεται, ειδικά σε όσους έχουν τον χώρο (για τις πόλεις σε όσους μένουν σε πολυκατοικίες δεν γίνεται).

Με πρόχειρους υπολογισμους που έχω κάνει παλαιότερα με συνδιασμό ανεμογεννήτριας + φωτοβολταικό+μπαταρίες και όλα τα υπόλοιπα, έβγαλα ένα κοστολόγιο (με τιμές αμερικης) κοντά στα 25,000 δολλάρια αλλά με δυνατότητα αυτοπαραγωγής περίπου 600-800 κιλοβατώρες / μήνα που σημαίνει στην δική μου περίπτωση, σχεδόν μηδενική κατανάλωση ΔΕΗ. Απόσβεση σε περίπου 20 χρόνια όμως ή και περισσότερο....

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> έβγαλα ένα κοστολόγιο (με τιμές αμερικης) κοντά στα 25,000 δολλάρια αλλά με δυνατότητα αυτοπαραγωγής περίπου 600-800 κιλοβατώρες / μήνα που σημαίνει στην δική μου περίπτωση, σχεδόν μηδενική κατανάλωση ΔΕΗ. Απόσβεση σε περίπου 20 χρόνια όμως ή και περισσότερο....


Αν βάλεις και τις συντηρήσεις που θα χρειαστούν όλη αυτήν την περίοδο, ξεπερνούν κατά πολύ τα 20 χρόνια.
Εκεί ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα! Οτι δηλ. η απόσβεση είναι μακροχρόνια και δεν συμφέρει.

----------


## MichalisVolos

Επειδή ακριβώς η αυτοπαραγωγή με ανανεώσιμες στην Ελλάδα δεν συμφέρει (καθώς το ρεύμα του δικτύου είναι φθηνό) προτείνεται πάντα η σύνδεση με το δίκτυο.

Εφόσον όμως σκέφτεσαι για τελείως custom ανεμογεννήτρια τότε εντάξει. Πάλι όμως θα χρειαστείς ηλεκτρονικά για να φορτίζεις-εκφορτίζεις τις μπαταρίες ώστε να μην τις αλλάζεις κάθε δύο χρόνια. Αν δεν θες να χρησιμοποιείσεις ηλεκτρονικά τότε απλά την συνδέεις πάνω στις αντιστάσεις μεσω ασφάλειας και θα λειτουργούν όποτε θα λειτουργεί η ανεμογεννήτρια, no αέρας no θέρμανση (εντάξει μπορείς να έχεις το τζάκι τότε).

Το τι θα κάνεις τελικά είναι δική σου απόφαση, αλλά εγώ πάντως επιμένω ότι καλύτερα είναι η αγορά μίας ανεμογεννήτριας 0,5 - 2 kWatt με όλα τα εξαρτήματα και την σύνδεση με το δίκτυο θα σου κοστίσει έως και 4000 ευρώ περίπου και θα την εκμεταλεύεσαι και τους μήνες που δεν θες θέρμανση.

με ένα πολύ γρήγορο ψάξιμο στο google  με τους όρους "low power wind power generator" βρήκα ενδιαφέρουσες οικονομικές λύσεις, μία σελίδα από κινέζικες είναι αυτή: http://www.sentex.net/~sxing/generator/generator.htm

Οι απλές λύσεις που είπα παραπάνω εννοείται πως είναι μόνο για καλοκαίρι.

Πρόσεχε όταν θα βάλεις το σύστημα για την καμινάδα, η θερμοκρασία των αερίων δεν πρέπει να πέσει πολύ γιατί τότε θα υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος της συμπύκνωσης των αερίων μή διαφυγή τους και ουσιαστικά μπούκωμα της καμινάδας. Λύση σε αυτό το πρόβλημα είναι η χρήση απαγωγέα αερίων στην καμινάδα (ανεμιστήρα ουσιαστικά). Σίγουρα φόβο για αυτό θα έχεις μόνο τις πολύ κρύες μέρες όπου θα αντλεί το υγρό μεγάλη θερμότητα από τα αέρια.

Για το πλυντήριο και τα ρούχα δεν το ήξερα αυτό, θα το κοιτάξω. Εγώ πάντως είχα την εντύπωση ότι το νερό έμπαινε στον κάδο ήδη ζεσταμένο και όχι ότι ζεσταίνονταν σιγά σιγά. Thanks πάντως να το έχω υπόψιν.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Αν δεν θες να χρησιμοποιείσεις ηλεκτρονικά τότε απλά την συνδέεις πάνω στις αντιστάσεις μεσω ασφάλειας και θα λειτουργούν όποτε θα λειτουργεί η ανεμογεννήτρια, no αέρας no θέρμανση (εντάξει μπορείς να έχεις το τζάκι τότε).
> 
> με ένα πολύ γρήγορο ψάξιμο στο google  με τους όρους "low power wind power generator" βρήκα ενδιαφέρουσες οικονομικές λύσεις, μία σελίδα από κινέζικες είναι αυτή: http://www.sentex.net/~sxing/generator/generator.htm
> 
> Οι απλές λύσεις που είπα παραπάνω εννοείται πως είναι μόνο για καλοκαίρι.
> 
> Πρόσεχε όταν θα βάλεις το σύστημα για την καμινάδα, η θερμοκρασία των αερίων δεν πρέπει να πέσει πολύ γιατί τότε θα υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος της συμπύκνωσης των αερίων μή διαφυγή τους και ουσιαστικά μπούκωμα της καμινάδας. Λύση σε αυτό το πρόβλημα είναι η χρήση απαγωγέα αερίων στην καμινάδα (ανεμιστήρα ουσιαστικά). Σίγουρα φόβο για αυτό θα έχεις μόνο τις πολύ κρύες μέρες όπου θα αντλεί το υγρό μεγάλη θερμότητα από τα αέρια.


Αυτό ακριβώς σκέπτόμουν, για την θέρμανση του σπιτιού χωρίς τζάκι. Όταν δεν έχει αέρα, τότε βάζω τζάκι. Με τον αέρα πάντως λειτουργεί και την νύχτα, όπου η θερμοκρασία συνήθως πέφτει περισσότερο.
Το Site που μου έστειλες θα το κοιτάξω μόλις βρω χρόνο, έρχεται καλοκαίρι και δεν επείγει το θέμα.
Όσο για την θερμότητα που θέλω να αντλήσω απο την καμινάδα, την σερπαντίνα χαλκού σκέπτομαι να την βάλω εξωτερικά στον μεταλλικό σωλήνα της καμινάδας, και τα αέρια της καύσης κυκλοφορούν μέσα απ' αυτήν, με την βοήθεια του βαντιλατέρ που υπάρχει ήδη, γιατί όπως είπα στην αρχή το τζάκι είναι ενεργειακό. Ο αέρας μπαίνει μέσα στο δωμάτιο απο τις περσίδες του τζακιού (θερμός), αυξάνει την πίεση μέσα στο δωμάτιο και εισχωρεί κάτω απο το θάλαμο της καύσης απο τη σκάρα, για να εξέλθει απο τον μεταλλικό ανοξείδωτο σωλήνα προς την ταράτσα. Άρα καμία σχέση μεταξύ του αέρα που θερμαίνει με τα καυσαέρια που εξέρχονται.

----------


## Deimos

και γιατί ρε παιδιά να μην πάρει αντι για μπαταρίες με μικρό χρόνο ζωής (7 χρόνια) και πανάκριβες  , μια ηλεκτρογενήτρια που θα βγεί max 500 ευρώ μαζί με το πετρελαιο ? Σαμπος πόσες ώρες το χρόνο μένουμε από ρεύμα ?  100 ? δεν νομιζω να είναι παραπάνω..

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> και γιατί ρε παιδιά να μην πάρει αντι για μπαταρίες με μικρό χρόνο ζωής (7 χρόνια) και πανάκριβες  , μια ηλεκτρογενήτρια που θα βγεί max 500 ευρώ μαζί με το πετρελαιο ? Σαμπος πόσες ώρες το χρόνο μένουμε από ρεύμα ?  100 ? δεν νομιζω να είναι παραπάνω..


Μα δεν πρόκειται για βοηθητική γεννήτρια σε περίπτωση διακοπής, αλλά για κάτι μόνιμο που θα παράγει ρεύμα ανά πάσα στιγμή(όταν υπάρχει αέρας) για οικονομία απο το λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ και για να μείνουμε στα πλαίσια των ΑΠΕ, που είναι οικολογικές χωρίς μολυνση του περιβάλλοντος.

----------


## Deimos

Μα δεν λεω να μεινεις μονο με την ηλεκτρογεννητρια. φυσικά και να βαλεις ανεμογεννήτριες. Μπαταρίες να μην βαλεις λεω διοτι κοστίζουν ακριβα και έχουν μικρή διάρκεια ζωής. Ούτος ή άλλος τις μπαταρίες θα τις έχεις μόνο και μόνο για να έχεις ρέυμα όταν δεν φυσάει. Ε το ρέυμα αυτό μπορείς να το πέρνεις από την ΔΕΗ και να το επιστρέφης όταν έχεις περίσευμα από τις ανεμογεννηήτριες.

 ¨Οταν θα έχεις διακοπή  ρεύματος από την ΔΕΗ  και δεν φυσάει για να παράγεις ρεύμα απο τις ανεμογεννήτριες τότε και μόνο τότε θα βάζεις μπρός την ηλεκτρογεννήτρια..

----------


## anon

Η παραγωγή με ΑΠΕ δεν έχει σταθερότητα. Πχ μπορεί όλη την νύχτα να φυσά, και την ημέρα ναχει άπνοια. Η' με τα φωτοβολταικά ναχεις την ημέρα ικανοποιητική ισχύ, αλλά το βράδυ τι γίνεται ; (φώτα, τηλεόραση, ψυγειο, υπολογιστής κλπ)... Οι μπαταρίες εξυπηρετούν αυτό τον σκοπό. Και δεν νομίζω ότι μια ντιζελογεννήτρια, + πετρέλαιο να βγαίνει οικονομικότερα απο το κόστος των μπαταριών για μια 7ετία. Ασε που μολύνει και το περιβάλλον. Διαφορετικά θα βάζαμε εξαρχής ντιζελογεννήτριες και ούτε ανεμογεννήτριες ούτε φωτοβολταικά και πάει τέλειωσε.... Εαν έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει γεννήτρια (ντίζελ ή βενζίνης) θα έχεις διαπιστώσει ότι δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου οικονομικές....

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Μα δεν λεω να μεινεις μονο με την ηλεκτρογεννητρια. φυσικά και να βαλεις ανεμογεννήτριες. Μπαταρίες να μην βαλεις λεω διοτι κοστίζουν ακριβα και έχουν μικρή διάρκεια ζωής. Ούτος ή άλλος τις μπαταρίες θα τις έχεις μόνο και μόνο για να έχεις ρέυμα όταν δεν φυσάει. Ε το ρέυμα αυτό μπορείς να το πέρνεις από την ΔΕΗ και να το επιστρέφης όταν έχεις περίσευμα από τις ανεμογεννηήτριες.
> 
>  ¨Οταν θα έχεις διακοπή ρεύματος από την ΔΕΗ και δεν φυσάει για να παράγεις ρεύμα απο τις ανεμογεννήτριες τότε και μόνο τότε θα βάζεις μπρός την ηλεκτρογεννήτρια..


Σωστό αυτό που λες, αλλά αν πέσει σε βλάβη την ίδια ώρα και η ηλεκτρογεννήτρια, θα πρέπει να έχεις και άλλη ρεζέρβα?




> Η παραγωγή με ΑΠΕ δεν έχει σταθερότητα. Πχ μπορεί όλη την νύχτα να φυσά, και την ημέρα ναχει άπνοια. Η' με τα φωτοβολταικά ναχεις την ημέρα ικανοποιητική ισχύ, αλλά το βράδυ τι γίνεται ; (φώτα, τηλεόραση, ψυγειο, υπολογιστής κλπ)... Οι μπαταρίες εξυπηρετούν αυτό τον σκοπό. Και δεν νομίζω ότι μια ντιζελογεννήτρια, + πετρέλαιο να βγαίνει οικονομικότερα απο το κόστος των μπαταριών για μια 7ετία. Ασε που μολύνει και το περιβάλλον. Διαφορετικά θα βάζαμε εξαρχής ντιζελογεννήτριες και ούτε ανεμογεννήτριες ούτε φωτοβολταικά και πάει τέλειωσε.... Εαν έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει γεννήτρια (ντίζελ ή βενζίνης) θα έχεις διαπιστώσει ότι δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου οικονομικές....


Εχεις δίκιο, δηλαδή μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα... Τίποτε δεν θα είναι ποτέ τέλειο.

----------


## GP

> Κανείς δε σε εμποδίζει να βάλεις τον κάδο μέσα.


Αυτό δεν συνεπάγεται και εγκατάσταση κυκλοφορητή ώστε το νερό στον κάδο να είναι ζεστό; Απ' όσο ξέρω ο κάδος μπαίνει πιο ψηλά γιατί έτσι το θερμαινόμενο νερό λειτουργεί ως αντλία.  :Thinking:

----------


## xhaos

> Αυτό δεν συνεπάγεται και εγκατάσταση κυκλοφορητή ώστε το νερό στον κάδο να είναι ζεστό; Απ' όσο ξέρω ο κάδος μπαίνει πιο ψηλά γιατί έτσι το θερμαινόμενο νερό λειτουργεί ως αντλία.


σωστό. αν ο κάδος είναι κάτω από το επίπεδο που ορίζει το υψηλότερο σημείο του συλέκτη τότε δεν λειτουργεί το φυσικό κύκλωμα και πρέπει να χαλάς ρεύμα για να κανείς εσύ την κυκλοφορία του νερού.

----------


## frap

> σωστό. αν ο κάδος είναι κάτω από το επίπεδο που ορίζει το υψηλότερο σημείο του συλέκτη τότε δεν λειτουργεί το φυσικό κύκλωμα και πρέπει να χαλάς ρεύμα για να κανείς εσύ την κυκλοφορία του νερού.


Αν όμως έχεις στέγη (κεκλιμένο επίπεδο δλδ), απλά τοποθετείς χαμηλά το συλέκτη και τον κάδο από μέσα, σε ψηλότερο σημείο.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Αυτό δεν συνεπάγεται και εγκατάσταση κυκλοφορητή ώστε το νερό στον κάδο να είναι ζεστό; Απ' όσο ξέρω ο κάδος μπαίνει πιο ψηλά γιατί έτσι το θερμαινόμενο νερό λειτουργεί ως αντλία.


Έτσι, όπως το λες είναι η λειτουργία του ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα, επειδή όμως εγω δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα να μετακινήσω, ούτε την καμινάδα ούτε τον κάδο του ηλιακού, θα βάλω ένα πολύ μικρό κυκλοφορητή και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε.




> Αν όμως έχεις στέγη (κεκλιμένο επίπεδο δλδ), απλά τοποθετείς χαμηλά το συλέκτη και τον κάδο από μέσα, σε ψηλότερο σημείο.


Δεν νομίζω να παίζει ρόλο η κλήση της στέγης η κυκλοφορία του ζεστού νερού γίνεται με την άνωση. Το ζεστό ανεβαίνει επειδή γίνεται πιο ελαφρύ.

----------


## anon

πόσο μικρό; Κάνε έναν υπολογισμό, η ισχύς που καταναλώνει, επι 10 ώρες τουλάχιστον (υποθέτω ότι βάζεις και χρονοδιακόπτη, να μην λειτουργεί βράδυ), και βγάλε τις κιλοβατώρες . Η λειτουργία του κυκλοφορητή ακυρώνει ποσοστό απο την οικονομια που κάνει ο ηλιακός.

----------


## frap

> Δεν νομίζω να παίζει ρόλο η κλήση της στέγης η κυκλοφορία του ζεστού νερού γίνεται με την άνωση. Το ζεστό ανεβαίνει επειδή γίνεται πιο ελαφρύ.


Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως σε τέτοια στέγη υπάρχει σημείο εσωτερικά της που να είναι υψηλότερα από ένα εξωτερικό. Εάν έχεις πλάκα, αυτό είναι αδύνατο.

Τέλως πάντων, μπλέξαμε και είμαστε και off-topic.

----------


## lazar

> Κανείς δε σε εμποδίζει να βάλεις τον κάδο μέσα. Πολλοί που έχουν στέγες με κεραμύδι και σοφίτα από κάτω, βάζουν μόνο το κάτοπτρο επάνω και τον κάδο στη σοφίτα. Το ίδιο μπορείς να κάνεις και σε διαμέρισμα, αλλά εκεί συνήθως πρέπει να περάσεις  τους σωλήνες μέσα από κάποιο φρεάτιο εξαερισμού. Ένας υδραυλικός μου εξήγησε πως για να έχεις τον κάδο μέσα, πρέπει να κατεβάσεις πολύ παχύτερους σωλήνες για την κυκλοφορία του θερμικού υγρού και χμ... αν το φρεάτιο είναι στενό (πχ ο εξαερισμός του μπάνιου) αυτό είναι πρόβλημα... είτε θα φρακάρουν είτε δε θα έχεις εξαερισμό πλέον!


Φαντάζεσαι τις απώλειες εαν μένεις στον 1ο και η πολυκατοικία είναι 6όροφη;

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> πόσο μικρό; Κάνε έναν υπολογισμό, η ισχύς που καταναλώνει, επι 10 ώρες τουλάχιστον (υποθέτω ότι βάζεις και χρονοδιακόπτη, να μην λειτουργεί βράδυ), και βγάλε τις κιλοβατώρες . Η λειτουργία του κυκλοφορητή ακυρώνει ποσοστό απο την οικονομια που κάνει ο ηλιακός.


Έχει μικρό μοτεράκι των 50-100W άρα μια KW/H στις 10 ώρες που είπες. Όμως αν τοποθετηθεί διαφορικός θερμοστάτης, στο κύκλωμα, τότε θα λειτουργεί μόνο αν η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας μεταξύ κάδου και σερπαντίνας ξεπερνά κάποιους βαθμούς (4-6). Αυτό σημαίνει οτι θα λειτουργεί ακόμη λιγότερο απο 10 ώρες το 24ωρο.

----------


## Deimos

> Η παραγωγή με ΑΠΕ δεν έχει σταθερότητα. Πχ μπορεί όλη την νύχτα να φυσά, και την ημέρα ναχει άπνοια. Η' με τα φωτοβολταικά ναχεις την ημέρα ικανοποιητική ισχύ, αλλά το βράδυ τι γίνεται ; (φώτα, τηλεόραση, ψυγειο, υπολογιστής κλπ)... Οι μπαταρίες εξυπηρετούν αυτό τον σκοπό. Και δεν νομίζω ότι μια ντιζελογεννήτρια, + πετρέλαιο να βγαίνει οικονομικότερα απο το κόστος των μπαταριών για μια 7ετία. Ασε που μολύνει και το περιβάλλον. Διαφορετικά θα βάζαμε εξαρχής ντιζελογεννήτριες και ούτε ανεμογεννήτριες ούτε φωτοβολταικά και πάει τέλειωσε.... Εαν έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει γεννήτρια (ντίζελ ή βενζίνης) θα έχεις διαπιστώσει ότι δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου οικονομικές....


Και την σύμδεση με το δίκτιο (ΔΕΗ) γιατί θα την έχεις ? μα για αυτό το λόγο που όταν δεν μπορείς να πάρεις ρεύμα από ΑΠΕ τότε το πέρνεις από ΔΕΗ και το επιστρέφεις όταν  γενικά οταν έχεις παραγωγή (φυσάει, εχει ήλιο κτλπ) από ΑΠΕ.
Την ηλεκτρογεννήτρια ΘΑ την χρησιμοποιήσεις ΟΤΑΝ κοπεί το ρεύμα από ΔΕΗ και ΔΕΝ έχεις παραγωγή από ΑΠΕ.

----------


## cris

Καλημέρα σας. Διάβασα το σχετικό θέμα κ μου κινήσατε το ενδιαφέρον. Σκέφτηκα οτι ίσως μπορείτε να μου λύσετε την απορία που έχω. 
Σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να προβώ σε επένδυση φωτοβολταϊκής εγκατάστασης. Τα εμπορικά φωτοβολταϊκά πλαίσια έχουν αποδόσεις περίπου στο 16% με 17% από όσο γνωρίζω. Άντε να πάμε στο 20% στην καλύτερη περίπτωση για να είμαστε μέσα? Ας δεχτούμε αυτή την υπόθεση... 
Πως θα σχολιάζατε το γεγονός οτι κάνοντας μια έρευνα, βρήκα ένα ελληνικό site, εταιρίας που υποστηρίζει οτι παρέχει πλήρες πακέτο υπηρεσιών για εγκαταστάσεις φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων (με το κλειδι στο χέρι που λέμε) κ η οποία υποστηρίζει...κρατηθείτε...οτι διαθέτει φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα (αμερικάνικης προέλευσης) με απόδοση...56%...
Τι να σκεφτώ κ τι να υποθέσω? Πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό. Μου θυμίζει λίγο την ανακάλυψη της Αμερικής. Αν ίσχυε κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα ήταν πιο ευρέως γνωστό?
Μιλάμε για τριπλάσιες αποδόσεις κ όπως καταλαβαίνετε αντίστοιχες αποδόσεις στο εισόδημα. Κ αν αυτό είναι αποκλειστικότητα τότε θα έπρεπε να κλείσουν όλες οι υπόλοιπες αντίστοιχες επιχειρήσεις δε νομίζετε? Εύχομαι να είναι αλήθεια κ να θεωρηθώ εγώ καχύποπτος αλλά με αυτά που γίνονται κ ακούγονται στον χώρο τελευταία πρέπει να είναι κανείς προσεκτικός...
Ευχαριστώ πολύ κ αναμένω τις απόψεις κ τα σχόλια σας με ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον

----------


## anon

Aπάντηση... Τα δικά μου φωτοβολταικά έχουν απόδοση 256%.... Ναι καλά διάβασες 256%.... 

Οπως καταλαβαίνεις το παραπάνω ειναι για αστείο. Μπορεί ο καθείς να λέει ότι έχει απόδοση (σε ποσοστό) ότι θέλεις... Ενα πιο αξιόπιστο μέτρο ειναι πόσα Βατ ισχύ βγάζει ανα τετραγωνικό, και φυσικά πόσο εγγύηση έχουν. Μην το μετράς με ποσοστό, δεν πρόκειται να βγάλεις άκρη. Μέτρα με ΒΑΤ ή ΚΙΛΟΒΑΤ ανα τετρ μέτρο ή ανα ευρώ που κοστίζει. Πχ το καλύτερο που βρήκα στο εξωτερικό (αμερική) με πρόχειρο ψάξιμο, ειναι περίπου 7000 ευρώ το κιλοβατ. Και επίσης σημαντικο, με πόση ηλιοφάνεια πιάνουν την μέγιστη απόδοσή τους... 

Και συμφωνώ, πρεπει να εισαι πολύ καχύποπτος... Ο χώρος είναι ακόμη φαρ ουέστ....

----------


## predo79

Έχω ακούσει πως κυκλοφορεί πολύ σαβούρα παλιάς τεχνολογίας που θέλουν να ξεφορτωθούν αυτές οι εταιρίες. Γι αυτό προσοχή και μην τους πολυπιστεύεις.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Πχ το καλύτερο που βρήκα στο εξωτερικό (αμερική) με πρόχειρο ψάξιμο, ειναι περίπου 7000 ευρώ το κιλοβατ. Και επίσης σημαντικο, με πόση ηλιοφάνεια πιάνουν την μέγιστη απόδοσή τους... 
> Και συμφωνώ, πρεπει να εισαι πολύ καχύποπτος... Ο χώρος είναι ακόμη φαρ ουέστ....


Όταν λες 7000 Ευρώ το KW ενοείς αυτό που σου αγοράζει η ΔΕΗ ή μέχρι να φτάσει σε επίπεδο ΔΕΗ, υπάρχουν απώλειες?

----------


## anon

> Όταν λες 7000 Ευρώ το KW ενοείς αυτό που σου αγοράζει η ΔΕΗ ή μέχρι να φτάσει σε επίπεδο ΔΕΗ, υπάρχουν απώλειες?


Εννοώ τόσο κοστίζει το πανελ. Για ισχύ μια κιλοβατώρα, χρειάζεσαι τόσα πανελς, που το κόστος τους πάει (μαζί με ινβερτερ) περίπου στα 7 χιλιάδες δολλάρια. Ισως μπορείς να βρείς και φθηνότερα, αλλα όχι πολύ.

----------


## mpardsu

Καλησπέρα, αν και δεν παρακολουθώ το θέμα έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό και φαντάζομαι ότι θα ενδιαφέρει μερικούς.

Άντε να δούμε και εμείς στην ελλάδα αντίστοιχα έργα (έχουμε και καλύτερο ήλιο..  :Razz: )

----------


## anon

Ισως να ειναι πιο οικονομικό απο τα φωτοβολταικά. πάντως δεν ειναι κάτι νέο. Θυμάμαι παρόμοια εγκατάσταση απο ντοκυμαντερ, τουλάχιστον 20 χρόνια πριν.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το σύστημα.
Μπορεί να είναι γνωστό τώρα και 20 χρόνια, οι ισπανοί όμως, που όπως φαίνεται είναι πολύ προοδευτικοί άνθρωποι, το πραγματοποίησαν και παράγουν ενέργεια απ' το πουθενά όπως λέμε.
Απ' οτι θυμάμαι υπήρχαν τέτοια πολύ μικρά συστήματα, που με ένα κάτοπτρο έψηναν το φαγητό της οικογένειας, χωρίς καμιά ενέργεια (ρεύμα, γκάζι, κ.λ.π.).

----------


## MichalisVolos

> Σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να προβώ σε επένδυση φωτοβολταϊκής εγκατάστασης. Τα εμπορικά φωτοβολταϊκά πλαίσια έχουν αποδόσεις περίπου στο 16% με 17% από όσο γνωρίζω. Άντε να πάμε στο 20% στην καλύτερη περίπτωση για να είμαστε μέσα? Ας δεχτούμε αυτή την υπόθεση... 
> Πως θα σχολιάζατε το γεγονός οτι κάνοντας μια έρευνα, βρήκα ένα ελληνικό site, εταιρίας που υποστηρίζει οτι παρέχει πλήρες πακέτο υπηρεσιών για εγκαταστάσεις φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων (με το κλειδι στο χέρι που λέμε) κ η οποία υποστηρίζει...κρατηθείτε...οτι διαθέτει φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα (αμερικάνικης προέλευσης) με απόδοση...56%...


Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση είναι 16%, η πλειοψηφία αυτών που χρησιμοποιούνται λόγω του ότι είναι πιο οικονομικά είναι στο 9-11%. Δεν στέλνεις την σελίδα στο ΙΝΚΑ μαζί με μια καταγγελία για τρελή παραπλάνηση καταναλωτών. Τι να πω δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω τι απατεώνες υπάρχουν. :Evil:  

@mpardsu τέτοια συστήματα υπάρχουν χρόνια τώρα. Το μεγαλύτερο είναι σε μια έρημο στις ΗΠΑ. Είναι πιο αποδοτικά από τα φωτοβολταϊκά και πιο οικονομικά αλλά απαιτούν μεγάλες εκτάσεις και έχουν και άλλα προβλήματα. Κάποτε σκέφτονταν να έκαναν ένα τέτοιο σύστημα και στην Κρήτη, που ως συνήθως μας έμεινε μόνο η μελέτη.





> Μπορεί να είναι γνωστό τώρα και 20 χρόνια, οι ισπανοί όμως, που όπως φαίνεται είναι πολύ προοδευτικοί άνθρωποι, το πραγματοποίησαν και παράγουν ενέργεια απ' το πουθενά όπως λέμε.
> Απ' οτι θυμάμαι υπήρχαν τέτοια πολύ μικρά συστήματα, που με ένα κάτοπτρο έψηναν το φαγητό της οικογένειας, χωρίς καμιά ενέργεια (ρεύμα, γκάζι, κ.λ.π.).


Οι Ισπανοί εκεί που ήταν τελευταίοι σε όλα στην Ευρώπη, ακόμα και στην δημοκρατία με πολύ έξυπνα βήματα κατάφεραν να αναπτυχθούν γρήγορα και να διατηρούν έναν αυξημένο ρυθμό ανάπτυξης σε όλα τα επίπεδα, και κυρίως αυτός ο ρυθμός ανάπτυξης προέρχετε από εσωτερικούς παράγοντες. Βέβαια κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν εφικτό και στην Ελλάδα, αλλά για διαφόρους λόγους αυτό δεν συμβαίνει. Σίγουρα σε αυτό έχουμε ευθύνη όλοι αλλά αυτονόητα πιο πολύ αυτοί που αποφασίζουν σχετικά με το μέλλον της χώρας χωρίς πλάνο.  :Thumb down:  

Το σύστημα που λες είναι ακριβώς ένα μεταλικό κάτοπτρο (νομίζω αλουμινένιο) το οποίο μαζέυει τις ακτίνες του ήλιου και τις συγκεντρώνει πάνω σε μία γάστρα. Αυτό και πολλές άλλες έξυπνες ιδέες για το πως να εκμεταλευτείς ΑΠΕ οικονομικά είχα πετύχει σε μία ιστοσελίδα, αλλά δεν την θυμάμε τώρα. Αν την βρω θα τη ποσταρω, ήταν από ΗΠΑ και ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα.





> Εννοώ τόσο κοστίζει το πανελ. Για ισχύ μια κιλοβατώρα, χρειάζεσαι τόσα πανελς, που το κόστος τους πάει (μαζί με ινβερτερ) περίπου στα 7 χιλιάδες δολλάρια. Ισως μπορείς να βρείς και φθηνότερα, αλλα όχι πολύ.


5-7000 θα έλεγα και εξαρτάτε από την ποσότητα και τον ινβερτερ και πως γίνεται η σύνδεση με ινβερτερ. Βάλτε όμως και ένα σύστημα που θα προσανατολίζετε με τον ήλιο (συμφέρει πολύ) και το κόστος ανεβαίνει λίγο ακόμα.

----------


## anon

Ολος ο μηχανισμός που να προσανατολίζει το πάνελ λογικά θα κοστίζει πολλά. Σίγουρα κάνει πιο αποδοτικό/οικονομικό το πάνελ;

----------


## MichalisVolos

Όχι και ιδιαίτερα πολλά, και εξαρτάτε από τον τύπο. Υπάρχουν τρία συστήματα προσανατολισμού:
1. κατά το ύψος, ακολουθεί τον ήλιο από χαμηλά το πρωί, ψηλά το μεσημέρι και χαμηλώνει το απόγευμα.
2. κατά την κίνηση του ήλιου, ακολουθεί τον ήλιο από ανατολή προς δύση σε μια ορισμένη γωνία ως προς το οριζόντιο.
3. και στις δύο κατευθύνσεις, κατά ύψος και αντολή-δύση.

Βέβαια το πιο ακριβό είναι το 3 και πιο φθηνό (και βολικό) συνήθως είναι το 1.

Συμφέρουν σίγουρα, μπορούν να ανεβάσουν την απόδοση του συστήματος στην Ελλάδα 25%+ με κατάλληλη χρήση.

----------


## waste

ναι αλλα ετσι αυξανεις το κόστος συντήρησης, προσθέτεις ένα επιπλεον επίπεδο πολυπολοκότητας στο σύστημα σου (αρα και προβλημάτων) με μηχανικά μέρη. Κι είναι κρίμα να προσθέτεις μηχανικά μέρη σε κατι που απο τη μανα του δεν εχει ;-)

----------


## avekr

> ναι αλλα ετσι αυξανεις το κόστος συντήρησης, προσθέτεις ένα επιπλεον επίπεδο πολυπολοκότητας στο σύστημα σου (αρα και προβλημάτων) με μηχανικά μέρη. Κι είναι κρίμα να προσθέτεις μηχανικά μέρη σε κατι που απο τη μανα του δεν εχει ;-)


Λόγω της καλύτερης απόδοσης όμως (συνήθως είναι στο +16%), συνολικά βγαίνεις κερδισμένος.
Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι συμφέρει.

----------


## xhaos

ρε παιδιά ένα πολύ μα πολύ βασικό θέμα. υπάρχει κάπου πινάκας ηλιοφάνειας για κάθε περιοχή - πολύ της Ελλάδας? φτιάχνω ένα προγραμματική που υπολογίζει σε συγκεκριμένες γεωγραφικές συντεταγμένες τη γωνιά που πέφτουν οι ηλιακές ακτίνες ανά λεπτό της ημέρας. επόμενο βήμα είναι να βάλω μέσα και την γωνιά που έχουν τα κάτοπτρα αλλά και στατιστικά ηλιοφάνειας.
σκοπος είναι να σου υπολογίζει βέλτιστη γωνιά.

----------


## frap

Ψάξε για δεδομένα που ανακοινώνονται από ιδιωτικούς μετεωρολογικούς σταθμούς. 
Αρκετοί δημοσιεύουν και στοιχεία ηλιοφάνειας.
Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να μιλήσεις με την ΕΜΥ υποθέτω...

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Ψάξε για δεδομένα που ανακοινώνονται από ιδιωτικούς μετεωρολογικούς σταθμούς. 
> Αρκετοί δημοσιεύουν και στοιχεία ηλιοφάνειας.
> Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να μιλήσεις με την ΕΜΥ υποθέτω...


Μάλλον εκεί πρέπει να βρείς απαντήσεις, κι αν δεν έχουν οι ίδιοι θα μπορέσουν να σου δώσουν διευθύνσεις για το που θα βρεις αυτο που χρειάζεσαι.

----------


## MichalisVolos

> ρε παιδιά ένα πολύ μα πολύ βασικό θέμα. υπάρχει κάπου πινάκας ηλιοφάνειας για κάθε περιοχή - πολύ της Ελλάδας? φτιάχνω ένα προγραμματική που υπολογίζει σε συγκεκριμένες γεωγραφικές συντεταγμένες τη γωνιά που πέφτουν οι ηλιακές ακτίνες ανά λεπτό της ημέρας. επόμενο βήμα είναι να βάλω μέσα και την γωνιά που έχουν τα κάτοπτρα αλλά και στατιστικά ηλιοφάνειας.
> σκοπος είναι να σου υπολογίζει βέλτιστη γωνιά.


Πίνακες ηλιοφάνειας όντως κοίτα στην ΕΜΥ, γενικά για την ηλιοφάνεια στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν κάποιοι χάρτες και κάποια στοιχεία στο ΚΑΠΕ http://www.cres.gr.
Πάντως αν το θες ώστε να σου υπολογίσει την βάλτιστη γωνία ώστε να έχεις την μεγαλήτερη παραγωγή καθ' όλον το χρόνο κοίτα στην ιστοσελίδα http://www.retscreen.net/el/home.php υπάρχει ένα πρόγραμμα για φωτοβολταϊκά το οποίο είναι εκπληκτικό και προπαντώς δωρεάν. Έχει και για να υπολογίζεις και για άλλες ΑΠΕ όπως και συμπαραγωγή. Ρίξτε μια ματιά στα εργαλεία είναι πολύ απλά και την ίδια στιγμή αρκετά ακριβή.

Αν θες για κάθε στιγμή της ημέρας υπάρχουν στο ιντερνετ κάποιες ιστοσελίδες σε java και βάζοντας τις συντεταγμένες του τόπου μπορούν να σου δώσουν για συγκεκριμένη μέρα και ώρα το ύψος του ήλιου, απλά τώρα δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ κάποια και να σου δώσω αλλά googlαροντας κάτι θα βρεις.

@Κονταξάκης
Για θέρμανση και ψύξη υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις και δεν το έχουμε συζητήσει, σύστημα γεωθέρμανσης. Ειδικά αν έχεις καμιά μεγάλη αυλή ή κτήμα στο σπίτι σου απλά βάζοντας σωληνώσεις σε βάθος 2+ μέτρων σε μια σχετικά μεγάλη επιφάνεια, ανάλογα με τον προς θέρμανση-ψύξη όγκο και την χρήση, και μια ειδική μονάδα που λειτουργεί όπως τα κλιματιστικά στην οποία οδηγείται το υγρό που ρέει στις σωληνώσεις θα θερμάνεις και ψήχεις το σπίτι σου αρκετά οικονομικά. Συγκεκριμένα στην θέρμανση είναι δυνατόν να είναι όσο οικονομικό είναι το φυσικό αέριο, αν και αυτό ισχύει περισσότερο στις κάθετες τομές. Ακόμα και με μια απλή αντλία με την οποία θα κυκλοφορείς το υγρό και μέσα στο σπίτι μπορείς να έχεις θέρμανση τον χειμώνα και ψύξη το καλοκαίρι, αλλά καλύτερα τότε οι σωληνώσεις να είναι σε μεγαλύτερο βάθος, πχ στα 5 μέτρα. Αν δεν υπάρχει αυλή υπάρχει και η λύση της γεώτρησης αλλά είναι αρκετά πιο ακριβή λύση αν και πιο αποδοτική.

----------


## h_kontos

Απ ότι κατάλαβα (δεν το διάβασα και όλο) υπάρχουν συσκευές που στέλνουν κατευθείαν την παραγόμενη ενέργεια στη ΔΕΗ. Και η ΔΕΗ σε πληρώνει. Σκέφτομαι να κάνω μια μελέτη  να τροφοδοτήσω 4-5 κτίρια της υπηρεσίας μου  με 100-150  m^2  soral cels το καθένα και ίσως και ανεμογεννήρια παρέα. Που παίρνω πληροφορίες?

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> @Κονταξάκης
> Για θέρμανση και ψύξη υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις και δεν το έχουμε συζητήσει, σύστημα γεωθέρμανσης. Ειδικά αν έχεις καμιά μεγάλη αυλή ή κτήμα στο σπίτι σου απλά βάζοντας σωληνώσεις σε βάθος 2+ μέτρων σε μια σχετικά μεγάλη επιφάνεια, ανάλογα με τον προς θέρμανση-ψύξη όγκο και την χρήση, και μια ειδική μονάδα που λειτουργεί όπως τα κλιματιστικά στην οποία οδηγείται το υγρό που ρέει στις σωληνώσεις θα θερμάνεις και ψήχεις το σπίτι σου αρκετά οικονομικά. Συγκεκριμένα στην θέρμανση είναι δυνατόν να είναι όσο οικονομικό είναι το φυσικό αέριο, αν και αυτό ισχύει περισσότερο στις κάθετες τομές. Ακόμα και με μια απλή αντλία με την οποία θα κυκλοφορείς το υγρό και μέσα στο σπίτι μπορείς να έχεις θέρμανση τον χειμώνα και ψύξη το καλοκαίρι, αλλά καλύτερα τότε οι σωληνώσεις να είναι σε μεγαλύτερο βάθος, πχ στα 5 μέτρα. Αν δεν υπάρχει αυλή υπάρχει και η λύση της γεώτρησης αλλά είναι αρκετά πιο ακριβή λύση αν και πιο αποδοτική.


Ενδιαφέρον αυτό, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα καλά τον τρόπο που θα μεταφέρω τη θερμότητα ή την ψύξη μέσα στο σπίτι. Μήπως εννοείς να εκμεταλευτώ την διαφορά θερμοκρασίας μεταξύ του υγρού που θα βρίσκεται μέσα στις σωληνώσεις (στα 2+μέτρα) και του εσωτερικού χώρου του σπιτιού? Δηλαδή ένα είδος αντλίας θερμότητας?
Αν μπορείς δόσε μου περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες. Ευχαριστώ,

----------


## zeibekis

> Ενδιαφέρον αυτό, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα καλά τον τρόπο που θα μεταφέρω τη θερμότητα ή την ψύξη μέσα στο σπίτι. Μήπως εννοείς να εκμεταλευτώ την διαφορά θερμοκρασίας μεταξύ του υγρού που θα βρίσκεται μέσα στις σωληνώσεις (στα 2+μέτρα) και του εσωτερικού χώρου του σπιτιού? Δηλαδή ένα είδος αντλίας θερμότητας?
> Αν μπορείς δόσε μου περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες. Ευχαριστώ,


Nαι ακριβώς αυτό εννοει. Η γη έχει περιπου 18 C σταθερά, έτσι μπορείς να υποβοηθήσεις εως και 70-80% την ψύξη του αλλά και την θερμανση του. Υπάρχουν πολλές τεχνικές για ένα βιοκλιματικό κτίριο και η γεωθέρμναση είναι μια απο αυτές. Επίσης νομίζω στο Πανεπηστήμιο, Πολυτεχνίο ή ΤΕΕ (δεν θυμάμαι) του Πειραία το εφάρμοσαν με πολύ καλα αποτελέσματα :One thumb up:

----------


## xhaos

> Ενδιαφέρον αυτό, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα καλά τον τρόπο που θα μεταφέρω τη θερμότητα ή την ψύξη μέσα στο σπίτι. Μήπως εννοείς να εκμεταλευτώ την διαφορά θερμοκρασίας μεταξύ του υγρού που θα βρίσκεται μέσα στις σωληνώσεις (στα 2+μέτρα) και του εσωτερικού χώρου του σπιτιού? Δηλαδή ένα είδος αντλίας θερμότητας?
> Αν μπορείς δόσε μου περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες. Ευχαριστώ,


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geothermal_heat_pump
http://www.ghpc.org/
 :One thumb up:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Nαι ακριβώς αυτό εννοει. Η γη έχει περιπου 18 C σταθερά, έτσι μπορείς να υποβοηθήσεις εως και 70-80% την ψύξη του αλλά και την θερμανση του. Υπάρχουν πολλές τεχνικές για ένα βιοκλιματικό κτίριο και η γεωθέρμναση είναι μια απο αυτές. Επίσης νομίζω στο Πανεπηστήμιο, Πολυτεχνίο ή ΤΕΕ (δεν θυμάμαι) του Πειραία το εφάρμοσαν με πολύ καλα αποτελέσματα


Θα ψάξω αν μπορέσω να βρώ την μελέτη του πολυτεχνείου, γιατί φαίνεται πολύ ενδιαφέρον το θέμα!!!

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geothermal_heat_pump
> http://www.ghpc.org/


Φαίνεται πολύ ενδιαφέρον αλλά δυστυχώς για μένα είναι στα αγγλικά. Το έψαξα όμως και βρήκα το αντίστοιχο στα γαλλικά (στο Wikipedia, Pompes a chaleur geothermiques).
Ευχαριστώ πάντως και τώρα έχω πολύ δουλειά να το μελετήσω και να δω τι μπορώ να κάνω για το σπίτι μου. Θα ενημερώνω το Forum ανάλογα με την πρόοδο που θα έχω. :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## harris

> Nαι ακριβώς αυτό εννοει. Η γη έχει περιπου 18 C σταθερά, έτσι μπορείς να υποβοηθήσεις εως και 70-80% την ψύξη του αλλά και την θερμανση του. Υπάρχουν πολλές τεχνικές για ένα βιοκλιματικό κτίριο και η γεωθέρμναση είναι μια απο αυτές. Επίσης νομίζω στο Πανεπηστήμιο, Πολυτεχνίο ή ΤΕΕ (δεν θυμάμαι) του Πειραία το εφάρμοσαν με πολύ καλα αποτελέσματα


H θερμοκρασία που παρέχει η γη είναι περίπου στους 13-15 βαθμούς κελσίου... θέλεις αρκετό βάθος (>100 μέτρων) για να φτάσεις τους 18 βαθμούς  :Wink: 

Το σύστημα δεν είναι πειραματικό, αλλά υπάρχει σε εμπορική εφαρμογή εδώ και περίπου 15 χρόνια στην κεντρική ευρώπη, ενώ πρόσφατα κάποιες εταιρείες ξεκίνησαν την εμπορική του διάθεση και στην Ελλάδα  :Wink: 

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες με πμ, για να μην κατηγορηθούμε για διαφήμιση  :Razz:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> H θερμοκρασία που παρέχει η γη είναι περίπου στους 13-15 βαθμούς κελσίου... θέλεις αρκετό βάθος (>100 μέτρων) για να φτάσεις τους 18 βαθμούς 
> 
> Το σύστημα δεν είναι πειραματικό, αλλά υπάρχει σε εμπορική εφαρμογή εδώ και περίπου 15 χρόνια στην κεντρική ευρώπη, ενώ πρόσφατα κάποιες εταιρείες ξεκίνησαν την εμπορική του διάθεση και στην Ελλάδα 
> 
> Περισσότερες πληροφορίες με πμ, για να μην κατηγορηθούμε για διαφήμιση


Απ' ότι βλέπω υπάρχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο που εφαρμόζεται και στην Ελλάδα. Μπορώ να έχω με πμ (chrispic@otenet.gr) πληρορίες, πιο αναλυτικά, για να επικοινωνήσω με αυτούς που ασχολούνται με το θέμα. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## xhaos

η θεωρία είναι η εξής:
υπό συνθήκες, είναι πιο αποδοτικό να μεταφέρεις 1 joule ενεργείας (θερμικής) από το να το παράγεις π.χ. μεσώ αντιστάσεων.
το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα έχουμε πολλά αρχαία, οπότε σε αστικά κέντρα μπλέκεις.

----------


## anon

> η θεωρία είναι η εξής:
> υπό συνθήκες, είναι πιο αποδοτικό να μεταφέρεις 1 joule ενεργείας (θερμικής) από το να το παράγεις π.χ. μεσώ αντιστάσεων.
> το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα έχουμε πολλά αρχαία, οπότε σε αστικά κέντρα μπλέκεις.



Αυτό ειναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον! Δηλαδή ειναι πιο οικονομικό να χρησιμοποιείς ένα κλιματιστικό για θέρμανση απο πχ ένα αερόθερμο;

----------


## xhaos

> Αυτό ειναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον! Δηλαδή ειναι πιο οικονομικό να χρησιμοποιείς ένα κλιματιστικό για θέρμανση απο πχ ένα αερόθερμο;


ναι
δηλαδη μπορείς να μεταφέρεις ένα joule ενεργείας απο το υπέδαφος χρησιμοποιώντας 0.3 joule ενεργείας. δηλαδη έχεις 70% οικονομία σε σχέση με άμεση παραγωγή ενεργείας στον χώρο σου.
αντίστροφα, για το μειώσεις την ενεργεία κατά 1 βαθμό σε ενα χωρο έστω οτι θέλεις 1 Joule ενεργεία. μπορείς μειώσεις την ενεργεία στον χώρο σου αποθηκεύοντας την στη γη με μονό 0.3 joule ενεργεία. δηλαδη αντί να "κάψεις" ενα joule για να μειώσεις την ενεργεία του χώρου σου μεσώ κύκλου carnot, την στέλνεις στο υπέδαφος.
το όλο σύστημα δουλεύει όπως ο ηλιακός θερμοσίφωνας οπού έχεις το ζεστό νερό στο πάνω μέρος και το κρύο στο κάτω. ανάλογα με το τι θέλεις παίρνεις και από την αντιστοιχη παροχή δουλεύοντας το κύκλωμα είτε κανονικά, όπως ο ηλιακός, είτε ανάποδα ώστε να παγώνει. αυτό που πληρώνεις είναι η αντλία για να μετακινήσεις το νερό (που χαλάει λιγότερη ενεργεία για την μεταφορά της ενεργείας (μονό τριβές στην ουσια) από οτι θα χρειαζόσουν για να την παράγεις).
δεν είναι σύστημα για να σου κάνει το σπίτι ψυγείο το καλοκαίρι ή φούρνο το χειμώνα, αλλά για να στο εξισορροπήσει, οπότε να πληρώνεις εσύ ρεύμα για τα τελικά σταδία ( δηλαδη καλοριφέρ το χειμώνα να πάει το σπίτι από τους 18 στους 20)

----------


## nikos_cheng

Από ότι ξέρω το όλο σύστημα που αναφέρεται στην κεντρική Ευρώπη χρησιμοποιείται βοηθητικά για την ενίσχυση της όλης διαδικασίας. Αυτό ακριβώς που αναφέρει στο τέλος ο xhaos. Τα καλοριφές δεν ζεσταίνουν στο σπίτι από τους 15 στους 22 αλλά το όλο σύστημα χρησιμοποιεί την γεωθερμία για να κάνει εξισορροπήσει την θερμοκρασία και στην συνέχεια για περαιτέρω θέρμανση λειτουργεί καυστήρα. Αλλά και πάλι η αναλογία αποδοτικότητας/κατανάλωσης στο σύνθετο σύστημα είναι σαφώς ανώτερη από την κατανάλωση πετρελαίου για θέρμανση.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Τελικά κατάλαβα το σκεπτικό της όλης διαδικασίας. Υπάρχουν κάποιες ποσότητες ενέργειας μέσα στο νερό (υγρό) που βρίσκεται θαμένο σε βάθος μέσα στη Γη και με την μεταφορά αυτής της ενέργειας μέσα στον χώρο που θέλουμε να θερμάνουμε ή να ψύξουμε (ανάλογα με τη διαφορά θερμοκρασίας), επιτυγχάνεται ο στόχος μας.
Τα ερωτήματα που προκύπτουν είναι, για την ποσότητα αυτής της ενέργειας και τι γίνεται όταν αυτή εξαντληθεί? Πόσο χρόνο θα διαρκέσει αυτή η λήψη ενέργειας? Αυτό υποθέτω θα εξαρτηθεί και απο την θερμική αγωγιμότητα μεταξύ του θαμένου αγωγού και του εδάφους.
Ισως το σύστημα να λειτουργούσε τέλεια, αν το σπίτι βρισκόταν δίπλα στη θάλασσα ή κάποιο ποτάμι και αντλούσαμε ενέργεια απο το νερό. Επίσης, αυτο που θα έδινε κάποια δυναμική στο σύστημά μας, για την περίπτωση της θέρμανης, θα ήταν να σκεπάζαμε τους αγωγούς με ζυμώσιμες ύλες (π.χ. απο κούρεμα γκαζόν, ή αλεσμένα κλαδιά και χόρτα). Σ'αυτή την περίπτωση, κατά τη ζύμωση παράγεται θερμότητα σε μεγάλη ποσότητα, την οποία μπορούμε να εκμεταλευτούμε.

----------


## xhaos

> Τελικά κατάλαβα το σκεπτικό της όλης διαδικασίας. Υπάρχουν κάποιες ποσότητες ενέργειας μέσα στο νερό (υγρό) που βρίσκεται θαμένο σε βάθος μέσα στη Γη και με την μεταφορά αυτής της ενέργειας μέσα στον χώρο που θέλουμε να θερμάνουμε ή να ψύξουμε (ανάλογα με τη διαφορά θερμοκρασίας), επιτυγχάνεται ο στόχος μας.
> Τα ερωτήματα που προκύπτουν είναι, για την ποσότητα αυτής της ενέργειας και τι γίνεται όταν αυτή εξαντληθεί? Πόσο χρόνο θα διαρκέσει αυτή η λήψη ενέργειας? Αυτό υποθέτω θα εξαρτηθεί και απο την θερμική αγωγιμότητα μεταξύ του θαμένου αγωγού και του εδάφους.
> Ισως το σύστημα να λειτουργούσε τέλεια, αν το σπίτι βρισκόταν δίπλα στη θάλασσα ή κάποιο ποτάμι και αντλούσαμε ενέργεια απο το νερό. Επίσης, αυτο που θα έδινε κάποια δυναμική στο σύστημά μας, για την περίπτωση της θέρμανης, θα ήταν να σκεπάζαμε τους αγωγούς με ζυμώσιμες ύλες (π.χ. απο κούρεμα γκαζόν, ή αλεσμένα κλαδιά και χόρτα). Σ'αυτή την περίπτωση, κατά τη ζύμωση παράγεται θερμότητα σε μεγάλη ποσότητα, την οποία μπορούμε να εκμεταλευτούμε.


για την ποσότητα αυτής της ενέργειας και τι γίνεται όταν αυτή εξαντληθεί: πως θα γίνει αυτο? θα παγωσεις τι γη επειδη ζεστανες το σπιτι σου?
 Πόσο χρόνο θα διαρκέσει αυτή η λήψη ενέργειας? απο οτι εχω δει εχουν χρονο ζωης περιπου 70 χρονια μεχρι να σαπισουν οι σωλήνες.
Αυτό υποθέτω θα εξαρτηθεί και απο την θερμική αγωγιμότητα μεταξύ του θαμένου αγωγού και του εδάφους. η θερμοαγωγημότητα και η υγρασία του εδάφους  σου καθορίζουν το την απόδοση του συστήματος.
Το βάθος σου καθοριζει  πόση ζεστή μπορείς να τραβήξεις το χειμώνα.

----------


## Martinstime

και ρεύμα μπορείς να παράγεις και το αγοράζει υποχρεωτικά αν θελεις η δεή.... και ζεστό νερό και δροσιά έχεις..... οτι θέλεις..... τα καλά της φύσης είναι πολλά........

----------


## geoak

> Καταρχάς, αφού ήθελες να κάνεις business, δεν είσαι βλάκας... 
> 
> Αυτό που θέλω να πω εγώ είναι ότι με ~18.000€ καλύπτεις τα 3KW που χρειάζεται ημερησίως μια τυπική οικογένεια (τυπική=4μελής). Αν θέλεις να πουλάς στη ΔΕΗ πρέπει να έχεις και περίσσευμα, δηλ. να παράγεις (και να αποθηκεύεις...) >3ΚW. Άρα πάμε στα 18.000€+...Όταν μια μέση τιμή μισθού για υπάλληλο είναι ~15.000€/χρόνο, η επένδυση είναι πολύ ακριβή για τον Έλληνα σε σχέση με τον Αμερικάνο κτλ...Άσε που αν θεωρήσουμε οτι μια 4μελής οικογένεια ξοδεύει ~900€/χρόνο στη ΔΕΗ, πρέπει να περάσουν ~20 χρόνια για να πάρει πίσω αυτά που επένδυσε σε φωτοβολταϊκά...Άρα μάλλον δεν την βρήκαμε ακόμα τη συνταγή για μελομακάρονα...  (εκτός αν πάρεις σημαντική επιδότηση (και όχι δάνειο...) οπότε πληρώσουν άλλοι...)


Δεν χρειάζεται να την αποθηκεύσεις για να την "πουλήσεις" πίσω στην ΔΕΗ. Γίνετε απευθείας . Στην ουσία έχεις δύο μετρητές, ο ένας μετράει την ενέργεια που καταναλώνεις από την ΔΕΗ, ενώ ο δεύτερος μετράει την ενέργεια που δίνεις πίσω στην ΔΕΗ.

Όποτε δεν χρειάζεσαι όλη την ενέργεια που παράγεις τότε αυτόματα το δρομολογείς στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ. Όταν πάλι δεν σου φτάνει για την κατανάλωσή σου αυτό που παράγεις τραβάς επιπλεόν από την ΔΕΗ.

Η αποθήκευση εκτοξεύει πολύ το κόστος. Και δεν κάνει για οικιακή χρήση.

----------


## anon

Σε συμφέρει να δίνεις όλη την ενέργεια που παράγεις, αφού με ΑΠΕ αγοράζει η ΔΕΗ μισό ευρω την κιλοβατώρα, ενώ πουλα σημαντικά φθηνότερα!!! Με λιγα λόγια, εαν βγάζεις με ΑΠΕ 200 κιλοβατώρες, τότε δίνοντας όλες στην ΔΕΗ, αγοράζεις ρεύμα απο αυτήν για 600+ κιλοβατώρες... Σωστά;;;;

----------


## MichalisVolos

@anon
Σωστά τα λες, συγκεκριμένα η ΔΕΗ είναι υποχρεωμένη να αγοράζει τις παραγόμενες κιλοβατώρες από φωτοβολταϊκά στην τετραπλάσια τιμή από ότι πουλάει στο οικιακό. Οπότε παράγοντας 200 τις πουλάς όλες στην ΔΕΗ και μπορείς να αγοράσεις από αυτήν 800 (-τα πάγια) δωρεάν και αν δεν ξοδέψεις 800 αλλά 500 σου δίνει χρήματα για τις 300. Αυτό που συμφέρει είναι να τις πουλάς όλες στην ΔΕΗ και να αγοράζεις πίσω από αυτήν, ούτε ιδιοπαραγωγός ούτε με αποθήκευση συμφέρει.

@Κονταξάκης
Όπως τα είπαν και οι υπόλοιποι είναι, με αυτόν τον τρόπο κάνεις μεταφορά ενέργειας και όχι παραγωγή, οπότε είναι πολύ πιο οικονομικό. Στην Βόρεια Ευρώπη σε κάποιες χώρες είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένη μέθοδος Σουηδία, Δανία, στην Γερμανία θερμαίνεται έτσι η ομοσπονδιακή βουλή, και εδώ έχει ξεκινήσει κάπου 10 χρόνια να εφαρμόζεται.
 Το πιο παράξενο για πολλούς είναι όταν τους λέω ότι είναι πιο οικονομικό να χρησημοποιούν το κληματιστικό αντί για αερόθερμο ή ηλεκτρικά καλοριφέρ και τέτοιες βλακείες, και με κοιτάζουν σαν εξωγήινο.

----------


## frap

> Όπως τα είπαν και οι υπόλοιποι είναι, με αυτόν τον τρόπο κάνεις μεταφορά ενέργειας και όχι *παραγωγή*, οπότε είναι πολύ πιο οικονομικό.


Για να ακριβολογούμε, η ενέργεια δεν _παράγεται_. Η ενέργεια απλά υπάρχει και το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να την _μετατρέπουμε_ από τη μια μορφή σε άλλη ή να τη _μεταφέρουμε_ όπως στην περίπτωση της γεωθερμίας. 

 :Smile:

----------


## chrand

*Δ. Δημόπουλος*: Τα "Μυστικά" για βιώσιμες επενδύσεις στα Φωτοβολταϊκά*

_* β΄ Γενικός Διευθυντής Εταιρικής και Επενδυτικής Τραπεζικής της Εθνικής_


*Spoiler:*




			 Παρά τη φαινομενική ευκολία, οι επενδύσεις στα φωτοβολταϊκά εγκυμονούν κινδύνους όταν υπάρχει προχειρότητα και έλλειψη ουσιαστικού σχεδιασμού, επισημαίνει στο Capital.gr ο β΄ Γενικός Διευθυντής Εταιρικής και Επενδυτικής Τραπεζικής της Εθνικής, Δημήτρης Δημόπουλος. Πόσο κοστίζει η επένδυση στα φωτοβολταϊκά; Ποια χρηματοδοτικά εργαλεία προσφέρει η αγορά; Τι χρειάζεται ένα business plan για να πάρει το πράσινο φως από τις αρμόδιες αρχές; Απαντήσεις σε όλα τα ερωτήματα για τις φωτοβολταϊκές επενδύσεις δίνει στο Capital.gr ο κ. Δημήτρης Δημόπουλος.

Συνέντευξη στον Χάρη Φλουδόπουλο

- Κύριε Δημόπουλε, το τελευταίο διάστημα, οι αλλαγές στο νομοθετικό πλαίσιο, ανακίνησαν το ενδιαφέρον των επενδυτών για τον τομέα των φωτοβολταϊκών. Πόσο φιλικό για τους επενδυτές είναι το νέο νομοθετικό πλαίσιο; Ποιες δυνατότητες για επενδύσεις ανοίγονται;

Τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν γίνει από πλευράς της Πολιτείας σημαντικές προσπάθειες για τη διαμόρφωση νομικού πλαισίου που να διευκολύνει την κατεύθυνση ιδιωτικών κεφαλαίων στην υλοποίηση επενδύσεων στον τομέα των ΑΠΕ. Μάλιστα ο Νόμος 3468/27.6.06, δημιούργησε για πρώτη φορά θετικές προϋποθέσεις αξιοποίησης του πλούσιου ηλιακού δυναμικού της χώρας μας με αποτέλεσμα να ενεργοποιήσει το επενδυτικό ενδιαφέρον όχι μόνο επιχειρήσεων, αλλά και απλών καταναλωτών για παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας από τον ήλιο.


Η προσπάθεια απλοποίησης των διαδικασιών αδειοδότησης για φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα και η θεσμοθέτηση υψηλών τιμών απορρόφησης της παραγόμενης ενέργειας (η ΔΕΣMHE προβλέπεται να αγοράζει την κάθε κιλοβατώρα που παράγεται από τον ήλιο στην τιμή των € 0,40 - € 0,50 για μία 20ετία) σε συνδυασμό με την ενίσχυση των εν λόγω επενδυτικών προγραμμάτων με επιχορηγήσεις που καλύπτουν σημαντικότατο ποσοστό του κόστους (μέχρι και 55%) με βάση τον Αναπτυξιακό Νόμο 3299/04 και το Επιχειρησιακό Πρόγραμμα "Ανταγωνιστικότητα" (ΕΠΑΝ) είναι βασικοί παράγοντες δημιουργίας αυτού του ευνοϊκού επενδυτικού κλίματος.


Βέβαια παρά τα σημαντικά βήματα που έχουν γίνει, η γραφειοκρατία για την αδειοδότηση (παρά τα βήματα περιορισμού της), η έλλειψη χωροταξικού σχεδιασμού, η ελλιπής ενημέρωση των κοινωνικών φορέων που εν πολλοίς αδικαιολόγητα αντιδρούν στην πραγματοποίηση τέτοιων ζωτικής οικονομικής αλλά και περιβαλλοντικής σημασίας επενδύσεων , εξακολουθούν να αποτελούν ανασχετικούς επενδυτικούς παράγοντες.


- Σε ποιο ύψος κυμαίνεται η επένδυση για τη δημιουργία μιας φ/β μονάδας ανά εγκατεστημένο KV; Πόσος χρόνος υπολογίζετε ότι απαιτείται για την απόσβεση της επένδυσης; Έχουν δημιουργηθεί κάποια ειδικά χρηματοδοτικά εργαλεία για τις συγκεκριμένες επενδύσεις;

Το κόστος ανά εγκατεστημένο KW είναι συνάρτηση αρκετών παραγόντων που αφορούν τον τύπο των συστημάτων, τα χρησιμοποιούμενα υλικά εγκατάστασης και σύνδεσης, την τοποθεσία εγκατάστασης κλπ Με τα σημερινά δεδομένα της αγοράς το κόστος αυτό ανέρχεται σε € 6.000-7.000 περίπου ανά εγκατεστημένο KW. Βέβαια η αγορά των φωτοβολταικών συστημάτων έχει μια ισχυρή δυναμική και τα κόστη διαμορφώνονται ανάλογα με την προσφορά και τη ζήτηση. Όσον αφορά το χρόνο απόσβεσης μιας επένδυσης σε φωτοβολταικά συστήματα αυτός είναι συνάρτηση της παραγόμενης ποσότητας ενέργειας, της τιμής διαθέσεως αλλά και του χρηματοδοτικού σχήματος (ίδια κεφάλαια, δανεισμός, επιχορήγηση). Σε γενικές γραμμές η απόσβεση μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί κατά μέσον όρο σε 5-8 χρόνια περίπου.


Για τη χρηματοδότηση των προαναφερομένων επενδύσεων η Τράπεζά μας χρησιμοποιεί τα κατάλληλα πιστοδοτικά προϊόντα τα οποία συνίστανται σε:


- μακροπρόθεσμα δάνεια που η αποπληρωμή τους πραγματοποιείται από το προϊόν των πωλήσεων του παραγόμενου προϊόντος,


- βραχυπρόθεσμες ενδιάμεσες χρηματοδοτήσεις έναντι των εγκρινομένων επιχορηγήσεων, για να καλύπτει έγκαιρα ο επενδυτής τις ταμιακές ανάγκες του επενδυτικού προγράμματος,


- εγγυητικές επιστολές ή ενέγγυες πιστώσεις για την προμήθεια των υλικών και του βασικού εξοπλισμού που απαιτείται για την υλοποίηση της επένδυσης,


- χρηματοδοτική μίσθωση για την προμήθεια του βασικού εξοπλισμού, μέσω της εταιρίας Leasing του Ομίλου,


- ασφαλιστική κάλυψη των παγίων εγκαταστάσεων, μέσω πρωτοποριακών προγραμμάτων που διαθέτει η εγνωσμένης αξιοπιστίας ασφαλιστική εταιρία του Ομίλου.


- Ποιες περιοχές της χώρας θεωρείτε ότι προσφέρονται για επενδύσεις βάσει του προγράμματος ανάπτυξης των φωτοβολταϊκών που έχει εγκριθεί από την κυβέρνηση;


Η Ελλάδα είναι η χώρα του ήλιου και του ανέμου. Οι κλιματολογικές συνθήκες της χώρας μας ευνοούν την ανάπτυξη των φωτοβολταικών συστημάτων αλλά και των αιολικών πάρκων σε όλη την Ελληνική επικράτεια σε σημεία φυσικά που η ισχύουσα νομοθεσία, οι εδαφολογικές- περιβαλλοντολογικές συνθήκες αλλά και οι αποφάσεις των αρμοδίων φορέων το επιτρέπουν.


- Η τραπεζική χρηματοδότηση, μπορεί να συνδυαστεί με κάποιο πρόγραμμα του ΕΠΑΝ; Μέχρι ποιο σημείο μπορεί να περιοριστεί η ίδια συμμετοχή του ιδιώτη;

Όπως προαναφέρθηκε σαφώς υπάρχει δυνατότητα συνδυασμού Τραπεζικής πιστοδότησης και κρατικών επιχορηγήσεων. Φυσικά για να τύχει των επιχορηγήσεων αυτών μια επένδυση θα πρέπει ο επενδυτής να διαθέσει ένα minimum κεφαλαίων ως ίδια συμμετοχή για την υλοποίησή της, το ύψος των οποίων κυμαίνεται, ενδεικτικά σύμφωνα με τα μέχρι τώρα δεδομένα, από 15-25% ανάλογα με τον τρόπο επιχορηγήσεως (πχ. μέσω ΕΠΑΝ ή αναπτυξιακού Νόμου).


- Ποια είναι τα κριτήρια για την έγκριση ενός επιχειρηματικού σχεδίου επένδυσης στα φωτοβολταϊκά; Πότε θεωρείτε ότι μια επένδυση είναι βιώσιμη;


Όπως συμβαίνει με όλα τα επενδυτικά projects βασικά κριτήρια για την έγκριση της χρηματοδοτικής κάλυψης ενός επενδυτικού σχεδίου είναι η αξιοπιστία και η σοβαρότητα του επενδυτή που θα πρέπει να διαθέτει το minimum των απαιτουμένων ιδίων κεφαλαίων για την επένδυση, ο σωστός σχεδιασμός της υλοποίησης του επενδυτικού προγράμματος και η βιωσιμότητα εν γένει του project. Βιωσιμότητα εν ολίγοις εξασφαλίζεται όταν η επένδυση μελετηθεί και ολοκληρωθεί σωστά , λειτουργεί απρόσκοπτα και παράγει σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές της δυναμικότητάς της ώστε να δημιουργεί επαρκεί έσοδα για την εκπλήρωση των υποχρεώσεών της προς τους χρηματοδότες και τους φορείς της.


Πρέπει να επισημανθεί ότι παρά το γεγονός της φαινομενικής απλότητας και ευκολίας ενός τέτοιου επενδυτικού εγχειρήματος οι κίνδυνοι αποτυχίας καραδοκούν σε περίπτωση που το όλο έργο χαρακτηρίζεται από προχειρότητα , επιφανειακό και όχι ουσιαστικό σχεδιασμό, ανεπαρκή χρηματοοικονομική στήριξη και επιλογή υλικών και κατασκευής με οικονομικά μόνο και όχι και ποιοτικά κριτήρια.


- Πως μπορεί να βοηθήσει τον επενδυτή ο τραπεζικός σύμβουλος; Ποια είναι τα βήματα που πρέπει να ακολουθήσει ο επενδυτής για την εγκατάσταση μιας φ/β μονάδας;


Ο κάθε επενδυτής που επιθυμεί να διαθέσει τα κεφάλαιά του για την πραγματοποίηση τέτοιας επένδυσης και φυσικά να αναλάβει το σχετικό επιχειρηματικό κίνδυνο πρώτα θα πρέπει να εξασφαλίσει τον κατάλληλο χώρο και να μελετήσει -σχεδιάσει με τη βοήθεια κατάλληλων τεχνικών και οικονομικών συμβούλων, εάν φυσικά δεν διαθέτει την κατάλληλη υποδομή ή εμπειρία, την υλοποίηση της επένδυσης. Η μελέτη - σχεδιασμός αποτελεί σημαντικότατο παράγοντα επιτυχούς υλοποίησης και εξασφάλισης της βιωσιμότητας της επένδυσης χωρίς σπατάλη χρόνου και πόρων.


Το επόμενο στάδιο είναι προετοιμασία των σχετικών φακέλων για την υποβολή στις αρμόδιες Κρατικές υπηρεσίες και ειδικές αρχές για την έγκριση επιχορήγησης, λήψη αδειών ή απαλλαγή από αυτές κλπ. Η επιλογή του κατάλληλου εξοπλισμού, η πρόνοια για την έγκαιρη προμήθειά του και η ανάθεση του έργου κατασκευής σε αξιόπιστο εγκαταστάτη αποτελούν τα τελευταία βήματα για μια επιτυχημένη επένδυση.


Ο τραπεζικός σύμβουλος μελετώντας το business plan της επένδυσης θα συστήσει στον πελάτη-επενδυτή τον καταλληλότερο και οικονομικότερο τρόπο τραπεζικής πιστοδότησης. Επίσης σε όλη τη διάρκεια υλοποίησης του εγχειρήματος αλλά και μετά την περάτωσή του ο τραπεζικός σύμβουλος θα είναι παρόν ώστε εάν παραστεί ανάγκη να ληφθούν έγκαιρα από πλευράς Τράπεζας και σε συνεργασία με τον επενδυτή πρόσθετα μέτρα στήριξης της επένδυσης.


- Ποια είναι η εμπειρία της ΕΤΕ, στη χρηματοδότηση ενεργειακών επενδύσεων; Η Εθνική θα συμμετάσχει σε κάποιο από τα μεγάλα projects κατασκευής νέων μονάδων που έχουν εξαγγελθεί;


- Η Εθνική Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος, πρωτοπόρος πάντοτε στη στήριξη επενδυτικών πρωτοβουλιών στρατηγικής σημασίας για την ανάπτυξη της χώρας, δραστηριοποιήθηκε πρώτη και στον χώρο της χρηματοδότησης επιχειρηματικών επενδύσεων στον τομέα των ΑΠΕ. Δημιούργησε ομάδες έμπειρων οικονομικών αλλά και τεχνικών στελεχών στις Κεντρικές της Υπηρεσίες, οι οποίες παρακολουθούν τις συναφείς εξελίξεις που λαμβάνουν χώρα σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο, ώστε να μπορούν να έχουν πλήρη ενημέρωση στα θέματα που αφορούν το αντικείμενό τους.


Ξεκίνησε το 1997, με την χρηματοδότηση μικρών υδροηλεκτρικών έργων και το 1998 χρηματοδότησε το πρώτο αιολικό πάρκο του Ομίλου Ρόκα.


Η παρουσία της έκτοτε στην χρηματοδότηση των ΑΠΕ διευρύνθηκε ταχύτατα και επεκτάθηκε σε όλο το φάσμα των ανανεώσιμων πηγών με τη χρηματοδότηση των σημαντικότερων επενδύσεων που πραγματοποιήθηκαν στη χώρα μας.


Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι το 2006 το σύνολο των εγκεκριμένων πιστοδοτήσεων επενδυτικών σχεδίων στον τομέα των ΑΠΕ ανήλθε σε € 170 εκατ. περίπου, εκ των οποίων:


- € 130 εκατ. για την πιστοδοτική στήριξη κυρίως Αιολικών Πάρκων και σε μικρότερο βαθμό για Μικρά Υδροηλεκτρικά Έργα.


- € 40 εκατ. περίπου για τη χρηματοδοτική στήριξη της πρώτης μονάδας παραγωγής φωτοβολταϊκών στοιχείων στη χώρα μας, ετήσιας παραγωγικής δυναμικότητας 30 ΜWp.


Φυσικά, αξιοποιώντας τα συγκριτικά της πλεονεκτήματα στην τραπεζική αγορά από πλευράς μεγέθους, ρευστότητας και κεφαλαιακής επάρκειας, που της επιτρέπουν την άνετη χρηματοδότηση και με ανταγωνιστικούς όρους επενδύσεων ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους και διάρκειας, φιλοδοξεί να διατηρήσει την πρωτοπορία και στο μέλλον στηρίζοντας τις επιχειρηματικές πρωτοβουλίες που διαγράφονται στον ορίζοντα, στο πλαίσιο της δυναμικής για την απελευθέρωση της ενεργειακής αγοράς αλλά και των προοπτικών αναβάθμισης της χώρας στον παγκόσμιο ενεργειακό χάρτη,.


Συνεπής με την παράδοση της, η Εθνική Τράπεζα έκανε και στα Φωτοβολταϊκά Στοιχεία το πρώτο βήμα στην ελληνική αγορά. Χρηματοδότησε, όπως προαναφέρθηκε, την πρώτη μονάδα παραγωγής φωτοβολταϊκών στοιχείων πολυκρυσταλλικού πυριτίου στη χώρα μας και –επίσης σημαντικό- διαθέτει προϊόντα πιστοδοτικής στήριξης επενδύσεων φωτοβολταικών πάρκων για μικρές αλλά και μεγάλες επενδύσεις.



capital

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> 1) *για την ποσότητα αυτής της ενέργειας και τι γίνεται όταν αυτή εξαντληθεί: πως θα γίνει αυτο? θα παγωσεις τι γη επειδη ζεστανες το σπιτι σου?* 
> 2) *Πόσο χρόνο θα διαρκέσει αυτή η λήψη ενέργειας? απο οτι εχω δει εχουν χρονο ζωης περιπου 70 χρονια μεχρι να σαπισουν οι σωλήνες.* 
> 3) *Αυτό υποθέτω θα εξαρτηθεί και απο την θερμική αγωγιμότητα μεταξύ του θαμένου αγωγού και του εδάφους. η θερμοαγωγημότητα και η υγρασία του εδάφους  σου καθορίζουν το την απόδοση του συστήματος.*.


1) Δεν είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβει κανείς οτι έτσι κι αλλοιώς, η ποσότητα ενέργειας που αντιστοιχεί στη θερμοκρασία του υγρού που βρίσκεται μέσα στους σωλήνες, θα μειώνεται όσο μειώνεται και η θερμοκρασία του. Επομένως η απόδοση του συστήματος θα μειωθεί δραματικά αν το νερό που κυκλοφορεί μέσα στους σωλήνες κρυώσει πολύ. Η Γη δεν θα παγώσει φυσικά με την θέρμανση του σπιτιού μου κατά μερικούς βαθμούς, αντίθετα με το νερό που κυκλοφορεί μέσα στους σωλήνες, που το νερό θα κρυώσει πολύ γρήγορα, υποθέτω.
2) Δεν εννοούσα τη διάρκεια ζωής της εγκατάστασης, αλλά το χρόνο που το σύστημα θα παραμείνει αποδοτικό, δηλαδή η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας θα είναι αρκετή για να λειτουργεί. Όπως είπα και προηγουμένως, όταν κρυώσει το νερό το σύστημα δεν θα παράγει ενέργεια, ή ελάχιστη.
3) Για να έχει τέλεια απόδοση το σύστημα, θα πρέπει κατά τη γνώμη μου η αγωγιμότητα μεταξύ των σωλήνων και του εδάφους να είναι απόλυτη, διαφορετικά κάποια στιγμή η θερμοκρασία στους σωλήνες θα πέσει. Δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο αν οι σωλήνες βρίσκονταν μέσα σε τρεχούμενο νερό π.χ. ποταμιού, όπου εκεί η θερμοκρασία παραμένει σταθερή λόγω συνεχούς ανανέωσης.

----------


## MichalisVolos

> Για να ακριβολογούμε, η ενέργεια δεν παράγεται. Η ενέργεια απλά υπάρχει και το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να την μετατρέπουμε από τη μια μορφή σε άλλη ή να τη μεταφέρουμε όπως στην περίπτωση της γεωθερμίας.


Εντάξει σε ένα forum ειμαστε και μιλάμε, δεν γράφουμε εργασία διδακτορικού.


Η θερμοκρασία κάτω από το έδαφος διαφέρει από περιοχή σε περιοχή και από το γεωγραφικό μήκος οπότε το είναι τόσους βαθμούς ή όχι είναι σχετικό υπάρχουν και περιοχές όπου μονίμως το υπέδαφος είναι παγωμένο (κοιτάξτε στην wikipedia για permafrost). Οι καλύτερες περιοχές στην Ελλάδα είναι σε κάποια νησιά και στην Ανατολική Μακεδονία και την Θράκη. Πάντως γενικά οι θερμοκρασίες του εδάφους στην Ελλάδα είναι καλές.




> 1) Δεν είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβει κανείς οτι έτσι κι αλλοιώς, η ποσότητα ενέργειας που αντιστοιχεί στη θερμοκρασία του υγρού που βρίσκεται μέσα στους σωλήνες, θα μειώνεται όσο μειώνεται και η θερμοκρασία του. Επομένως η απόδοση του συστήματος θα μειωθεί δραματικά αν το νερό που κυκλοφορεί μέσα στους σωλήνες κρυώσει πολύ. Η Γη δεν θα παγώσει φυσικά με την θέρμανση του σπιτιού μου κατά μερικούς βαθμούς, αντίθετα με το νερό που κυκλοφορεί μέσα στους σωλήνες, που το νερό θα κρυώσει πολύ γρήγορα, υποθέτω.
> 2) Δεν εννοούσα τη διάρκεια ζωής της εγκατάστασης, αλλά το χρόνο που το σύστημα θα παραμείνει αποδοτικό, δηλαδή η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας θα είναι αρκετή για να λειτουργεί. Όπως είπα και προηγουμένως, όταν κρυώσει το νερό το σύστημα δεν θα παράγει ενέργεια, ή ελάχιστη.
> 3) Για να έχει τέλεια απόδοση το σύστημα, θα πρέπει κατά τη γνώμη μου η αγωγιμότητα μεταξύ των σωλήνων και του εδάφους να είναι απόλυτη, διαφορετικά κάποια στιγμή η θερμοκρασία στους σωλήνες θα πέσει. Δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο αν οι σωλήνες βρίσκονταν μέσα σε τρεχούμενο νερό π.χ. ποταμιού, όπου εκεί η θερμοκρασία παραμένει σταθερή λόγω συνεχούς ανανέωσης.


Οι σωληνώσεις που μπαίνουν στο έδαφος είναι πολύ μακριές και πυκνές και η θερμοκρασία του εδάφους θεωρείται και πρακτικά είναι σταθερή, οπότε το νερό συνεχώς τροφοδοτείται με ενέργεια από το έδαφος και πάντα στο τέλος έχει την θερμοκρασία του εδάφους. Στην συνέχεια μπαίνει σε έναν εναλλάκτη θερμότητας όπου κρυώνει και αποστέλεται πίσω στην γη για να θερμανθεί πάλι. Ο εναλλάκτης απορροφά την θερμότητα του υγρού και αποδίδει 3 με 5 φορές μεγαλύτερο ποσό θερμότητας στην εσωτερική εγκατάσταση.

Για να λειτουργήσει το σύστημα η διαφορά στην θερμοκρασία δεν παίζει σχεδόν κανένα ρόλο, όπως και στη θερμοκρασία του υγρού ο μόνος περιορισμός σε γενικές γραμμές (πάρα πολύ γενικές) είναι να είναι πάνω από τους -5 βαθμούς κελσίου. Το σύστημα αντλεί θερμότητα από το ένα υγρό και την προσφέρει σε ένα άλλο υγρό ή στον αέρα. Το υγρό (ή αέρα) στο οποίο θα δώσουμε θερμότητα μπορεί να είναι σε μαγαλύτερη, ίση ή και μικρότερη θερμοκρασία από το υγρό που έρχεται από το έδαφος. Οτιδήποτε έχει θερμοκρασία πάνω από τους -273 βαθμούς κελσίου ή 0 βαθμούς κέλβιν έχει θερμότητα. Βέβαια το παραπάνω δεν ισχύει στην πολύ απλή περίπτωση όπου θερμαίνεις ένα χώρο απευθείας με το υγρό από το υπέδαφος, όπου σε αυτή την περίπτωση ο χώρος θα έχει μόνιμα την ίδια θερμοκρασία με το υπέδαφος, και αξίζει μόνο σε περιοχές οι οποίες έχουν γεωθερμική δραστηριότητα ή περνάνε θερμά υγρά σε μικρό βάθος και σε περιπτώσεις που θες να έχεις μία υποτυπώδη θέρμανση χωρίς πολλά έξοδα.

Μπορείς να εκμεταλλευτείς και την θερμότητα από λίμνες ή την θάλασσα αλλά με τον ίδιο τρόπο, και όντως για να έχεις καλύτερη θερμική αγωγιμότητα σε αυτές τις εγκαταστάσεις συνήθως χρεισιμοποιούνται ειδικά υλικά χωρίς όμως να υπάρχει και μεγάλη διαφορά. Απλά άμα καταβρέχεις περιοδικά το έδαφος ώστε να μην ξεραίνεται και χρησιμοποιείς χώμα είναι αρκετό.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Εντάξει σε ένα forum ειμαστε και μιλάμε, δεν γράφουμε εργασία διδακτορικού.
> 
> 
> Η θερμοκρασία κάτω από το έδαφος διαφέρει από περιοχή σε περιοχή και από το γεωγραφικό μήκος οπότε το είναι τόσους βαθμούς ή όχι είναι σχετικό υπάρχουν και περιοχές όπου μονίμως το υπέδαφος είναι παγωμένο (κοιτάξτε στην wikipedia για permafrost). Οι καλύτερες περιοχές στην Ελλάδα είναι σε κάποια νησιά και στην Ανατολική Μακεδονία και την Θράκη. Πάντως γενικά οι θερμοκρασίες του εδάφους στην Ελλάδα είναι καλές.
> 
> 
> 
> Οι σωληνώσεις που μπαίνουν στο έδαφος είναι πολύ μακριές και πυκνές και η θερμοκρασία του εδάφους θεωρείται και πρακτικά είναι σταθερή, οπότε το νερό συνεχώς τροφοδοτείται με ενέργεια από το έδαφος και πάντα στο τέλος έχει την θερμοκρασία του εδάφους. Στην συνέχεια μπαίνει σε έναν εναλλάκτη θερμότητας όπου κρυώνει και αποστέλεται πίσω στην γη για να θερμανθεί πάλι. Ο εναλλάκτης απορροφά την θερμότητα του υγρού και αποδίδει 3 με 5 φορές μεγαλύτερο ποσό θερμότητας στην εσωτερική εγκατάσταση.
> 
> ...


Σε γενικές γραμμές συμφωνούμε με τα παραπάνω και κυρίως οτι δεν γράφουμε εργασία για διδακτορικό. Επίσης συμφωνούμε οτι θερμαοκρασία μεγαλύτερη αυτής του απόλυτου μηδενός (-273 C) περικλύει κάποια ενέργεια, για να πάρουμε όμως αυτή την ενέργεια, θα χρειαστεί στον εναλλάκτη η θερμοκρασία να κατέβει κάτω απ'αυτήν του υγρού για να το ψύξει.
Απλά κάνουμε μια φιλική ανταλλαγή απόψεων σε κάποιο θέμα που μας απασχολεί. 
Πάντως έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις οταν λες οτι δεν θα υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά στην απόδοση του συστήματος, με την διαφορά θερμοκρασίας μεταξύ του υγρού που κυκλοφορεί μέσα στους σωλήνες και τον εναλλάκτη. Λες π.χ. *"Στην συνέχεια μπαίνει σε έναν εναλλάκτη θερμότητας όπου κρυώνει και αποστέλεται πίσω στην γη για να θερμανθεί πάλι."* 
Αυτό σημαίνει οτι αν το νερό έρχεται με θερμοκρασία 0 βαθμούς C ή με 30 βαθμούς C δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο στην απόδοση του συστήματος? Αυτό είναι που δεν καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## anon

Aν και δεν ειμαι ειδικός, αυτό που κατάλαβα απο τα παραπάνω ειναι:
1) Ειναι οικονομικότερο να χρησιμοποιείς κλιματιστικό και για θέρμανση
2) Επειδή το κλιματιστικό λειτουργεί με την μεταφορά θερμότητας, αυτό σημαίνει ότι εαν αντί να προσπαθήσω να θερμάνω έναν χώρο όταν η εξωτερική θερμοκρασία ειναι πχ 10 βαθμοί κελσίου, το κάνω έχοντας την εξωτερική μονάδα με κάποιο σύστημα σωληνώσεων με το υπέδαφος, δηλαδή η εξωτερική μονάδα ειναι σαν να δουλεύει στους 15-18 βαθμούς σίγουρα θα είναι πιο αποδοτική. Η διαφορά απόδοσης θαναι εξαιρετικά μεγαλύτερη, εαν η εξωτερική θερμοκρασία πέσει κάτω απο το μηδέν, που με κλασικό κλιματιστικο, θα πολλαπλασιαστεί η ανάγκη ενέργειας για θέρμανση.
3) Για ψύξη, ομοίως, θα έχω πολύ μεγαλύτερη απόδοση εαν με το σύστημα σωληνώσεων στο υπεδαφος η εξωτερική μονάδα λειτουργεί με θερμοκρασία 18 βαθμούς, απο το να δουλεύει με την πραγματική εξωτερική θερμοκρασία 30-40 βαθμούς.... 
4) Το καλοκαίρι ουσιαστικά μεταφέρω θερμότητα στο υπέδαφος, και τον χειμώνα αντλώ θερμότητα απο αυτό, άρα το χρησιμοποιώ σαν μια μεγάλη αποθήκη θερμότητας

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Aν και δεν ειμαι ειδικός, αυτό που κατάλαβα απο τα παραπάνω ειναι:
> 1) Ειναι οικονομικότερο να χρησιμοποιείς κλιματιστικό και για θέρμανση
> 2) Επειδή το κλιματιστικό λειτουργεί με την μεταφορά θερμότητας, αυτό σημαίνει ότι εαν αντί να προσπαθήσω να θερμάνω έναν χώρο όταν η εξωτερική θερμοκρασία ειναι πχ 10 βαθμοί κελσίου, το κάνω έχοντας την εξωτερική μονάδα με κάποιο σύστημα σωληνώσεων με το υπέδαφος, δηλαδή η εξωτερική μονάδα ειναι σαν να δουλεύει στους 15-18 βαθμούς σίγουρα θα είναι πιο αποδοτική. Η διαφορά απόδοσης θαναι εξαιρετικά μεγαλύτερη, εαν η εξωτερική θερμοκρασία πέσει κάτω απο το μηδέν, που με κλασικό κλιματιστικο, θα πολλαπλασιαστεί η ανάγκη ενέργειας για θέρμανση.
> 3) Για ψύξη, ομοίως, θα έχω πολύ μεγαλύτερη απόδοση εαν με το σύστημα σωληνώσεων στο υπεδαφος η εξωτερική μονάδα λειτουργεί με θερμοκρασία 18 βαθμούς, απο το να δουλεύει με την πραγματική εξωτερική θερμοκρασία 30-40 βαθμούς.... 
> 4) Το καλοκαίρι ουσιαστικά μεταφέρω θερμότητα στο υπέδαφος, και τον χειμώνα αντλώ θερμότητα απο αυτό, άρα το χρησιμοποιώ σαν μια μεγάλη αποθήκη θερμότητας


Έτσι ακριβώς πιστεύω πως έχουν τα πράγματα, χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός ούτε κι εγώ.

----------


## harris

> 1) Ειναι οικονομικότερο να χρησιμοποιείς κλιματιστικό και για θέρμανση
> 2) Επειδή το κλιματιστικό λειτουργεί με την μεταφορά θερμότητας, αυτό σημαίνει ότι εαν αντί να προσπαθήσω να θερμάνω έναν χώρο όταν η εξωτερική θερμοκρασία ειναι πχ 10 βαθμοί κελσίου, το κάνω έχοντας την εξωτερική μονάδα με κάποιο σύστημα σωληνώσεων με το υπέδαφος, δηλαδή η εξωτερική μονάδα ειναι σαν να δουλεύει στους 15-18 βαθμούς σίγουρα θα είναι πιο αποδοτική. Η διαφορά απόδοσης θαναι εξαιρετικά μεγαλύτερη, εαν η εξωτερική θερμοκρασία πέσει κάτω απο το μηδέν, που με κλασικό κλιματιστικο, θα πολλαπλασιαστεί η ανάγκη ενέργειας για θέρμανση.
> 3) Για ψύξη, ομοίως, θα έχω πολύ μεγαλύτερη απόδοση εαν με το σύστημα σωληνώσεων στο υπεδαφος η εξωτερική μονάδα λειτουργεί με θερμοκρασία 18 βαθμούς, απο το να δουλεύει με την πραγματική εξωτερική θερμοκρασία 30-40 βαθμούς.... 
> 4) Το καλοκαίρι ουσιαστικά μεταφέρω θερμότητα στο υπέδαφος, και τον χειμώνα αντλώ θερμότητα απο αυτό, άρα το χρησιμοποιώ σαν μια μεγάλη αποθήκη θερμότητας


Ναι, είναι ακριβώς έτσι! Στην πραγματικότητα αυτό που κάνουμε με την γεωθερμία (όπως λέγεται) είναι να χρησιμοποιούμε πρακτικά την τεράστια πισίνα θερμότητας που λέγεται "γη"  :Wink: 

Για αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων, πισίνα θερμότητας (heating pool στα αγγλικά), δεν σημαίνει αναγκαστικά ένα πολύ θερμό σώμα, αλλά μια πηγή θερμικής ενέργειας  :Wink: 

Όμως!

Η θερμοκρασία που παίρνουμε από την γη δεν είναι 18 βαθμοί κελσίου... συνήθως είναι γύρω στους 13-16 στην κατακόρυφη διάταξη, και γύρω στους 7 στην οριζόντια διάταξη. Οι δύο αυτές διατάξεις είναι πολύ σημαντικές! 

Η κατακόρυφη διάταξη σημαίνει πως πρέπει να κάνουμε γεωτρήσεις, πάντα μέχρι τα 100 μέτρα βάθος μέγιστο. Υπολογίστε πως για ένα σπίτι τυπικό των 150τ.μ. χρειαζόμαστε τυπικά 7,5kW θερμική ενέργεια... μία γεωθερμική αντλία αυτής της ισχύος χρειάζεται δύο γεωτρήσεις των 65 μέτρων. Σ'αυτό το βάθος η θερμοκρασία που παίρουμε είναι περίπου 12 βαθμοί Κελσίου! 

Η οριζόντια διάταξη σημαίνει πως αντί να κατεβάσω τους σωλήνες κάθετα στη γη, τους απλώνω σε μικρό βάθος στο υπέδαφος... αυτό σημαίνει ότι για το ίδιο σπίτι χρειαζόμαστε μία επιφάνεια περίπου 320τ.μ. στην αυλή, την οποία σκάβουμε σε βάθος 1,4 μέτρα, απλώνουμε τους σωλήνες, και την ξανακλείνουμε... η συγκεκριμένη διάταξη είναι λίγο φθηνότερη στην εγκατάσταση, αλλά έχει τρία βασικά αρνητικά:

α) Στην επιφάνεια αυτή απαγορεύεται να βάλουμε το οτιδήποτε πέραν του γκαζόν μας... μεγάλα λουλούδια, δέντρα, πλακόστρωτα, γκαράζ κλπ απαγορεύονται ρητώς και δια ροπάλου!

β) Η θερμοκρασία του υπεδάφους δεν είναι σταθερή, αλλά κυμαίνεται (ελαφρά) μεταξύ χειμώνα / καλοκαιριού

γ) Έτσι κι αλλιώς η θερμοκρασία του υπεδάφους ειδικά για τον χειμώνα (που έχουμε τη μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη) είναι πολύ μικρή, και αντίστοιχα πέφτει και η απόδοση / απόσβεση του συστήματος.


Θα έλεγα καταληκτικά για την γεωθερμία πως:

1) Η συνολική εξοικονόμιση ενέργειας στην περίπτωση της κάθετης διάταξης είναι ~60% σε σχέση με τα συμβατικά συστήματα.

2) Έχει αρκετά αυξημένο κόστος αρχικής εγκατάστασης, κυρίως σε περιπτώσεις μεγάλων οικιών σε σκληρό πέτρωμα. Και πάλι όμως η απόσβεση της επένδυσης γίνεται σε λιγότερα από 4 χρόνια. Δεν περιλαμβάνω το κόστος εγκατάστασης κλιματιστικών μηχανημάτων που ανεβάζουν το κόστος της συμβατικής λύσης σε όφελος της γεωθερμίας!

3) Έχει ελάχιστο κόστος συντήρησης (περιορίζεται σε έλεγχο και επαναπλήρωση του κυκλώματος φρέον του κυρίως εναλλάκτη, εάν χρειάζεται!)


Το καλύτερο σύστημα ψύξης θέρμανσης σήμερα θεωρείται το επιδαπέδιο σύστημα, με πολλά θετικά, και μόνο αρνητικό την συγκέντρωση σκόνης.

Τα κλιματιστικά, αν και αποδοτικότερα έναντι κλασσικής θέρμανσης, είναι εξαιρετικά δαπανηβόρα αφενός, και κυρίως είναι πολύ αντιυγειινά! Γενικώς τα συστήματα συγκεντρωμένης απόδοσης (κλιματιστικά, fan coils, σώματα καλοριφέρ) θεωρούνται ξεπερασμένα, και εφαρμόζονται μόνο σε παλιά σπίτια, σε αντικατάσταση υπάρχόντων, πολύ αντιοικονομικών, συστημάτων...

Θα πρότεινα στους ενδιαφερόμενους να το ψάξουν αρκετά, και πριν καταλήξουν να ρωτήσουν τους ειδικούς του χώρου για λεπτομέρειες  :Wink:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Ναι, είναι ακριβώς έτσι! Στην πραγματικότητα αυτό που κάνουμε με την γεωθερμία (όπως λέγεται) είναι να χρησιμοποιούμε πρακτικά την τεράστια πισίνα θερμότητας που λέγεται "γη" 
> 
> Θα πρότεινα στους ενδιαφερόμενους να το ψάξουν αρκετά, και πριν καταλήξουν να ρωτήσουν τους ειδικούς του χώρου για λεπτομέρειες


Αγαπητέ Χάρη, σε πήρα τηλέφωνο (δεν σε βρήκα),σου έστειλα και προσωπικό μήνυμα αλλά δεν έλαβα καμία απάντηση.

----------


## pelasgian

> Για να ακριβολογούμε, η ενέργεια δεν _παράγεται_. Η ενέργεια απλά υπάρχει και το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να την _μετατρέπουμε_ από τη μια μορφή σε άλλη ή να τη _μεταφέρουμε_ όπως στην περίπτωση της γεωθερμίας.


Μιλάμε για ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗ ενέργεια, η οποία παράγεται από μετατροπή  :Wink: 
(μιας και ακριβολογούμε.)

Επίσης, η καλύτερη λύση ΨΥΞΗΣ ΘΕΡΜΑΝΣΗ είναι η εξαρχής βιοκλιματική μελέτη της κατοικίας. 
Κάτι που τα ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΙΑΚΑ σπίτια στην Ελλάδα ήταν εδώ και ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ αιώνες, καθότι ενσωματώναν τεχνολογία και γνώση του περιβαλλόντος με παράδοση χιλιετιών.

Μετά ήρθε η κολλεκτιβοποίηση στις πόλεις και οι βάρβαροι της βιομηχανίας τσιμέντου και του τσιμεντο-επιμελητηρίου ελλάδος, έφτιαξαν πόλεις θερμοσυσσωρευτές που προσπαθούν να ψύξουν με συστήματα που υποθέτουν ότι είμαστε πετρελαϊκή χώρα.

Θέλεις να μην πληρώνεις για ψύξη; κάντο να μην ζεσταίνεται εξαρχής!

Μετά λένε παραγωγή από τον ήλιο κλπ κλπ κλπ. Γιατί; για να διορθώσουμε αυτά που κάνουμε χρησιμοποιώντας μη βιοκλιματικά τον ήλιο; Να το κάνουμε φούρνο με τζάμια γύρω γύρω σαν τα τυπικο Babivova(c)quarium και μετά να θέλουμε ... ήπιες μορφές για να ψυχθεί;

Αφού είμαστε μ...κες νεόπλουτοι αμερικανο-κακέκτυποι και θέλουμε να πουλήσουμε μόστρα με «γυάλινους γίγαντες». Ε, η μόστρα κοστίζει boyzzzzzz, 'n'joy the heat.

Επίσης, πριν μιλήσουμε για ΑΥΞΗΣΗ της παραγωγής μήπως πρέπει να μιλήσουμε για ΜΕΙΩΣΗ της κατανάλωσης; Π.χ. με φωτισμό LED (που δεν καίγεται ΠΟΤΕ και δεν παράγει ζέστη, γιατί εκπέμπει μόνο στο φωτεινό φάσμα) σωστό προσανατολισμό, σωστά υλικά και σωστά ΠΑΡΑΘΥΡΑ.

Τα ΣΩΣΤΑ παράθυρα σε αυτή τη χώρο είναι ΣΤΕΝΑ και ΥΨΗΛΑ, όπως των παραδοσιακών κτηρίων, όχι ΚΟΝΤΡΟΧΟΝΤΡΑ και με ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΕΣ γυάλινες επιφάνειες. 

Αυτά, την καλημέρα μου.

----------


## NSL

Αβε σε ολους, Αρια εισαι το παρθενικο μου μηνυμα σε αυτο το site :Smile: 

Τελικα τι εγινε,ξεκινησες με τα Φ/Β? Το ειχα και εγω στο νου μου απο καιρο να το κανω,αλλα με σταματησαν 2 παραγοντες,η τουλαχιστον με φρεναραν προς το παρον.

1ος ειναι οτι δεν εχει ξεκαθαριστει-ακομα-η χρηση γηςκαι που επιτρεπεται η τοποθετηση.Γενικα ο νομος αυτοαναιρειται απο την Πολεοδομια που ομως βασει αλλης παραγραφου δεν ειναι η καθυλην αρμοδια για εγκρισεις εκδοσεις αδειων κλπ για μικρες μοναδες.

2ον επειδη εμπλεκεται δημοσια επιχειρηση-ΔΕΗ- η οποια κοντευει να πιασει πατο,πες μου πως θα σε πληρωσει αν δεν εχει?Ειδικα τωρα με την απελευθερωση και το σπασιμο του μονωπολιου που ερχεται εκει να δω...Σου υπενθυμιζω οτι πολλες κατασκευαστικες επιχειρησεις εχουν ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ προβλημα αυτη τη στιγμη απο εργα που εχουν γινει επι Ολυμπιακων Αγωνων και ακομα δεν εχουν πληρωθει...

Αυτο που δεν κολλαει στο εγχειρημα σου ειναι οτι επειδη τοχω ψαξει πολυ ,το νουμερο που αναφερεις οτι απο 150τμ πανελ θα βγαζεις 15000ευρω ειναι ονειρο θερινης νυκτος.

Για να καταλαβεις αν δε σε ενημερωσαν ηδη(η σε εξαπατησαν) μια μοναδα 100ΚW απαιτει 3 στρεματα περιπου γης (2 τα πανελς) και το κοστος ειναι 600χιλιαδες ευρω(Φυσικα αν παρεις επιδοτηση ενα μερος αυτων σου επιστρεφεται) .Με μια τετοια μοναδα  στην Πελλοπονησο και νοτιοτερα ,θα περιμενεις Μεικτο εισοδημα 65000ευρω κατα ΜΟ.Δεν νομιζω η Θασος ναναι πιο ηλιοφανης της κρητης..

Καταλαβαινεις λοιπον οτι μαλλον εχεις κανει μεγαλο σφαλμα στους υπολογισμους σου.Ευχομαι τουλαχιστον να πανε καλα εστω και ετσι μιας και στην Ελλαδα πολλα γινονται επι ποδως ...

Ευελπιστω σε απαντηση γιατι και εγω ψηνομαι

----------


## harris

> Αυτο που δεν κολλαει στο εγχειρημα σου ειναι οτι επειδη τοχω ψαξει πολυ ,το νουμερο που αναφερεις οτι απο 150τμ πανελ θα βγαζεις 15000ευρω ειναι ονειρο θερινης νυκτος.
> 
> Για να καταλαβεις αν δε σε ενημερωσαν ηδη(η σε εξαπατησαν) μια μοναδα 100ΚW απαιτει 3 στρεματα περιπου γης (2 τα πανελς) και το κοστος ειναι 600χιλιαδες ευρω(Φυσικα αν παρεις επιδοτηση ενα μερος αυτων σου επιστρεφεται) .Με μια τετοια μοναδα  στην Πελλοπονησο και νοτιοτερα ,θα περιμενεις Μεικτο εισοδημα 65000ευρω κατα ΜΟ.Δεν νομιζω η Θασος ναναι πιο ηλιοφανης της κρητης..


Καλώς ήρθες NSL  :Welcome: 

Mία μονάδα 100KW, αν υπολογίσεις ότι ένα τελευταίας γενιάς Panel αποδίδει ~220W/panel και ότι μία μέση εγκατάσταση απαιτεί περίπου 10τ.μ./KW, θα καταναλώσει περίπου 1 στρέμμα γης. Φυσικά θα πρέπει να υπολογίσεις ότι για να πάρεις την εξαίρεση της ΡΑΕ, και από την στιγμή που μέσα στον χώρο/οικόπεδο θα πρέπει να χτιστεί ένα μικρό οίκοιμα για την φιλοξενία των υποστηρικτητών μονάδων (υπολογοστής, inverter κλπ), θα πρέπει ο χώρος να είναι οικοδομήσιμος (π.χ. εκτός σχεδίου πόλης κατ'ελάχιστον 4 στρέμματα).

Στο παράδειγμα των 150τ.μ. που αναφέρεις θα μπορέσουν να εγκατασταθούν ~15KW, πράγμα που είναι τελείως ασύμφορο αφού δεν μπορεί να πάρει την πολυπόθητη επιχορήγηση και έτσι ο βαθμός απόδοσης της επένδυσης γίνεται αποτρεπτικός (κόστος ~90.000 ευρώ, και προσδοκόμενο ετήσιο έσοδο ~13.000 ευρώ προ φόρων). 

Η αντιστοιχεία της ελάχιστης επιδοτούμενης μονάδας στα 20KW, έχει ανάγκη ίδιων κεφαλαίων από 40-60% με τον νέο αναπτυξιακό (όταν αυτός ψηφισθεί φυσικά), κάτι που μας φέρνει σε πολύ αποδοτικότερα νούμερα, με κόστος επένδυσης περίπου στα 45.000 έως 60.000 ευρώ, με το δικαίωμα χρήσης επιδοτούμενων δανείων, και φυσικά υψηλότερα έσοδα που αγγίζουν τις ~18.000 ευρώ ετησίως προ φόρων. Με τον τρόπο αυτό κάνουμε απόσβεση κεφαλαίου σε χρόνο ρεκόρ, ενώ έχουμε απόδοση επένδυσης σε ποσοστά ανήκουστα για την ελληνική οικονομία...

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι το συμβόλαιο με την ΔΕΗ είναι κλειστό 20ετίας, συγκεκριμένης απόδοσης, και φυσικά ελεγχόμενη από την ΔΕΣΜΙΕ  :Wink:

----------


## 21century

ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΟ Συμπόσιο με θέμα ‘Το ενεργειακό αύριο της χώρας- Φωτοβολταικά’ πραγματοποιήθηκε στη Κυπαρισσία με πρωτοβουλία της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Φυσικών και με διοργανωτές την Ν.Α. Μεσσηνίας, τους Δήμους Κυπαρισσίας και Αυλώνος και τους χορηγούς που συνέδραμαν στην προσπάθεια.
Το επιστημονικό πάνελ ήταν πλούσιο όπου καταγράφηκε η ανάγκη για τοποθέτηση σύγχρονών συστημάτων στο Νομό μας τηρώντας τις τεχνικές προδιαγραφές, ενώ παράλληλα οι ενδιαφερόμενοι φορείς και ιδιώτες απεύθυναν ερωτήσεις για το κόστος και την δημιουργία της επένδυσης η οποία σε πολλές περιπτώσεις μπορεί να ξεπεράσει το 30% ανάλογα με την περιοχή. Σημαντικό είναι επίσης ότι η χώρα μας με μεγάλο ποσοστό ηλιοφάνειας μπορεί να ενισχυθεί από τέτοια πάρκα και μαζί με εναλλακτικές μορφές ενέργειας να συμπληρώσει το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα που θα κληθούμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε τα επόμενα χρόνια.
Στο χαιρετισμό του ο Δήμαρχος Κυπαρισσίας κ. Γιώργος Σαμπαζιώτης τόνισε ότι «είμαστε ευτυχείς που το συμπόσιο ξεκίνησε από την πόλη μας και από την πλευρά μας ο Δήμος σχεδιάζει την δημιουργία ενός τέτοιου πάρκου κοντά στο Δ.Δ. Βρυσών διαβλέποντας τις ενεργειακές ανάγκες της περιοχής με τροποποίηση που θα κάνουμε στην Δ.Ε.ΥΑ.ΚΥ και με βάση οδηγίες της Ρυθμιστικής αρχής Ενέργειας με σκοπό της παραγωγής ρεύματος μέσα από ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας ώστε να δώσει εκτός από την δημιουργία ενός τακτικού εισοδήματος στο Δήμο αλλά περισσότερο να δώσει περισσότερο ένα μάθημα στις επόμενες γενιές ότι πρέπει να κατευθυνθούμε σε τέτοιες μορφές ενέργειας» για να προσθέσει ότι ‘λέμε στοπ στη καταστροφή του περιβάλλοντος και δεδομένου ότι είμαστε μια χώρα λουσμένη από φως θέλουμε να εκμεταλλευθούμε τις δυνατότητες που μας δίνει η φύση’ για να ευχαριστήσει τον Πρόεδρο της Οργανωτικής επιτροπής κ. Φιλντίση για την αναλυτική ενημέρωση του συμποσίου που προτίμησε την περιοχή μας. Ο Δήμαρχος Αυλώνος κ. Γιάννης Φιλντίσης αναφέρθηκε στην αναγκαιότητα ‘τέτοιων μορφών ενέργειας μέσα από το νομοθετικό πλαίσιο για να διασφαλίσουμε το μέλλον μας αλλά κυριότερα να θωρακίσουμε το περιβάλλον από την αλόγιστη παρέμβαση του ανθρώπου τα τελευταία χρόνια’.
ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΔΑ ΤΑ ΦΩΤΟΒΟΛΤΑΙΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ…
Ο Πρόεδρος της Ε.Ε.Φ. κ. Αγγελόπουλος κάνοντας την εισήγηση του θέματος αναφέρθηκε στα σημερινά δεδομένα αλλά και τις προοπτικές που ανοίγονται για τη χώρα μας. Αρχικά ‘η επιλογή της περιοχής είναι ιδανική για το σοβαρό αυτό θέμα που μας αφορά γνωρίζοντας ότι η ενέργεια σήμερα και αύριο είναι ο πρώτος δεσμός ζωής στο πλανήτη μας και η ποσότητα ενέργειας που καταναλώνουμε αντικατροπτίζει το επίπεδο του πολιτισμού μας η οποία δεν ισομερώς κατανεμημένη, άρα χρειαζόμαστε την ενέργεια για να ζήσουμε’ για να προσθέσει ότι ‘η ενέργεια δεν κατανέμεται το ίδιο στο πλανήτη μας, αλλά η Ελλάδα έχει την αιολική, ηλιακή ενέργεια που μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει στο μέλλον μας αρκεί να τα αξιοποιήσουμε στο έπακρο ξέροντας ότι κάποιες μορφές έχουν επιπτώσεις στο περιβάλλον ή μετά από μερικά χρόνια οι πηγές ενέργειας θα εξαντληθούν όπως το πετρέλαιο, το φυσικό αέριο και άλλες’. Ακολούθως είπε ότι ‘η ηλιακή ενέργεια είναι η μόνη που μπορεί να αξιοποιηθεί στο έπακρο σε σύγκριση με άλλες μορφές που καλούμαστε να καλύψουμε τον πληθυσμό της Γης πράγμα που ως παράμετρος δυσκολεύει τα πράγματα με βάση πληθυσμιακά κριτήρια ώστε να δώσουμε ενέργεια στις επόμενες γενιές’ για να συμπληρώσει ότι ‘η ισορροπία είναι το κλειδί με βάση τους πόρους που καταναλώνουμε και επομένως πρέπει να στραφούμε σε νέα μοντέλα διαχείρισης ιδίως σε χώρες που καταναλώνουν μεγάλους πόρους αλλά η Ευρώπη έχει το μισό ποσοστό από ότι καταναλώνει ολόκληρη η Βόρεια Αμερική, άρα η αλόγιστη χρήση μορφών ενέργειας προκαλεί προβλήματα’. Ο κ. Αγγελόπουλος επέμεινε ‘στην αλλαγή τρόπου κατανάλωσης ενέργειας με νέα μέσα και τεχνικές η οποία αυξάνεται όσο αυξάνεται ο πληθυσμός του πλανήτη και οφείλουμε να λάβουμε υπόψη τις παραμέτρους αυτές ως το 2040 τουλάχιστον ελπίζοντας ότι δεν θα φθάσουμε σε ανεπανόρθωτη ζημιά στο περιβάλλον’ για να υπογραμμίσει ότι ‘σταδιακά πρέπει να μειώσουμε τα ορυκτά καύσιμα προλαμβάνοντας οικολογική καταστροφή και πρέπει να πούμε ότι η μη ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας τελειώνουν σε λίγα χρόνια ακόμα και αυτές που χρησιμοποιούνται σε πυρηνικά εργοστάσια όπως το Ουράνιο 235, επομένως οι νέες ερευνητικές μέθοδοι στρέφονται στις νέες πηγές ενέργειας όπως τα Φωτοβολταικά που δείχνει ένα παράδειγμα της αναπτυσσόμενης τεχνολογίας αξιοποιώντας τον ήλιο’. Δήλωσε ότι από τον ‘Ήλιο παίρνουμε 10.000 Τεραβάτ αλλά δεν τα αξιοποιούμε σήμερα οπότε η ανάγκη για χρησιμοποίηση τέτοιων συστημάτων με τεχνικές προδιαγραφές είναι το ζητούμενο, δεδομένου ότι στην Ευρώπη το νομοθετικό πλαίσιο αγκαλιάζει τέτοιες προσπάθειες’.
ΑΠΕΥΘΕΙΑΣ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΦΩΤΟΒΟΛΤΑΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΣΜΟ
Μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον παρουσίασε η τοποθέτηση του κ. Αναστάσιος Γκαρής Διευθύνων σύμβουλος της ΔΕΗ  κ. Γκαρής Αν.από τις ανανεώσιμες πηγές Α.Ε. ο οποίος αναφέρθηκε στην σημερινή ελληνική πραγματικότητα τονίζοντας μεταξύ άλλων ότι ‘σε ερευνητικό επίπεδο διεξάγονται μεγάλες προσπάθειες που αποδίδουν καρπούς ενώ σήμερα το σημαντικό είναι ότι η ενέργεια από τα Φωτοβολταικά μετατρέπεται απευθείας σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια που είναι το θετικό μήνυμα για το ενεργειακό μας μέλλον’ ενώ σε ερώτηση για τις άλλες μορφές ενέργειας που χρησιμοποιεί η Δ.Ε.Η. συμφώνησε ότι ο λιγνίτης θα αποτελέσει παρελθόν για να εκτιμήσει ότι ‘σίγουρα με τα φωτοβολταικά πάρκα, το φυσικό αέριο για το οποίο έχει ληφθεί απόφαση να έρθει στη Πελοπόννησο και αρχικά στη Κόρινθο ιδίως για το εργοστάσιο της Μεγαλόπολης θα αποτελέσουν την βάση για τις συμπληρωματικές μορφές ενέργειας στον τόπο μας’
 Ο Πρόεδρο της Οργανωτικής επιτροπής κ. Παναγιώτης Φιλντίσης μιλώντας στην εφημερίδα μας δήλωσε ικανοποιημένος από το συμπόσιο και την προσέλευση του κοινού λέγοντας ότι ‘λάβαμε την πρωτοβουλία να ενημερώσουμε τους πολίτες σε ένα ζήτημα που τείνει να γίνει κοινωνικό, αφού όλοι οι Έλληνες ενδιαφέρονται να επενδύσουν στη νέα μορφή ενέργειας, εμείς θεωρούμε ότι πρέπει να καταθέσουμε την επιστημονική μας άποψη και πως κάποιος μπορεί να επενδύσει σήμερα ώστε να είναι επιτυχής επένδυση στον ενδιαφερόμενο’ ενώ σε ερώτηση για το επενδυτικό ενδιαφέρον στην χώρα μας υποστήριξε ότι ‘κυμαίνεται σε 2 επίπεδα, το πρώτο αφορά το νομοθετικό πλαίσιο που καλύπτει τη παραγωγή τέτοιας ενέργειας που μπορεί να παραχθεί και να πουληθεί στην Δ.Ε.Η. και το δεύτερο το μη υπάρχουν νομοθετικό πλαίσιο που θα μπορούσε να καλύψει επενδύσεις σε οικίες και εξοχικά το οποίο ελπίζουμε να γίνει σύντομα’. Σε ότι αφορά την επένδυση είπε ότι ‘μπορεί μια πρόταση να ολοκληρωθεί μέσα σε 6 μήνες, ενώ η διάρκεια λειτουργίας των Φωτοβολταικών είναι πάνω από 20 χρόνια, εκτιμούμε ότι η προσπάθεια αυτή θα είναι ωφέλιμη για τον ιδιώτη’. Τόνισε ότι ανάλογες ημερίδες θα διεξαχθούν σε όλη την Ελλάδα και ιδίως των πολιτών της Περιφέρειας αλλά και μια κεντρική στην Αθήνα, καταλήγοντας ότι το μέλλον βρίσκεται εκεί που υπάρχουν νέες ιδέες και νέοι τρόποι αξιοποίησης.
Στην εκδήλωση έδωσε το παρών ο Αντινομάρχης κ. Παναγιωτόπουλος, οι Δήμαρχοι Κυπαρισσίας, Αυλώνος, Δωρίου, Παπαφλέσσα, ο επικεφαλής της μειοψηφίας στο Ν.Σ. κ. Μαλαπάνης, νομαρχιακοί σύμβουλοι, εκπρόσωποι από επιστημονικούς φορείς της χώρας και της Περιφέρειας Πελοποννήσου, ο Διοικητής της Υπερ περιφέρειας Υγείας κ. Πεντέας συνοδευόμενος από τον κ. Τσερώνη και πλήθος συλλόγων, φορέων, πολιτών ενώ μηνύματα έστειλαν βουλευτές του Νομού μας.
Πηγη: www.kyparissianews.gr

----------


## nnn

@ 21century
παραγραφοποίησε λίγο το κείμενο γιατί αν και ενδιαφέρον είναι κουραστικό στο διάβασμα.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Εχω μια διαίσθηση οτι θα την πάθουμε πάλι στην Ελλάδα, οπως τότε με το Βυζάντιο, που ενώ οι τούρκοι μας πολιορκούσαν, εμείς συνεδριάζαμε για να προσδιορίσουμε αν οι άγγελοι ήταν φύλου θυλικού ή αρσενικού. 
Σήμερα βλέπουμε όλα τα κράτη να καταβάλλουν προσπάθειες για να απεγκλωβιστούν από τον λεγόμενο μαύρο χρυσό, σαν βασική πηγή ενέργειας, καθώς και τα ορυκτά, που έχουν ημερομηνία λήξης και εμείς ακόμη συνεδριάζουμε για να βρούμε φόρμουλες και νομοθετικά πλαίσια που θα μας επιτρέψουν να ξεκινήσουμε κάτι προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση. Ακόμη και αυτοί που αποφασίζουν να επενδύσουν σε αυτόν τον τομέα (φωτοβολταϊκά, αιολικά, κ.λ.π.), προσκρούουν σε μια τεράστια γραφειοκρατία που τους απογοητεύει και τελικά τους αναγκάζει να εγκαταλείψουν την προσπάθεια.

----------


## skyliner34

> Μιλάμε για ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗ ενέργεια, η οποία παράγεται από μετατροπή 
> (μιας και ακριβολογούμε.)
> 
> Επίσης, η καλύτερη λύση ΨΥΞΗΣ ΘΕΡΜΑΝΣΗ είναι η εξαρχής βιοκλιματική μελέτη της κατοικίας. 
> Κάτι που τα ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΙΑΚΑ σπίτια στην Ελλάδα ήταν εδώ και ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ αιώνες, καθότι ενσωματώναν τεχνολογία και γνώση του περιβαλλόντος με παράδοση χιλιετιών.
> 
> Μετά ήρθε η κολλεκτιβοποίηση στις πόλεις και οι βάρβαροι της βιομηχανίας τσιμέντου και του τσιμεντο-επιμελητηρίου ελλάδος, έφτιαξαν πόλεις θερμοσυσσωρευτές που προσπαθούν να ψύξουν με συστήματα που υποθέτουν ότι είμαστε πετρελαϊκή χώρα.
> 
> Θέλεις να μην πληρώνεις για ψύξη; κάντο να μην ζεσταίνεται εξαρχής!
> ...



Μόλις η εταιρία μου είναι έτοιμη να απασχολήσει προσωπικό θα σε πάρω αλλά θα δουλεύεις ΚΑΙ ως linux sysadmin ΚΑΙ ως σχεδιαστής.  :One thumb up:

----------


## anon

> Εχω μια διαίσθηση οτι θα την πάθουμε πάλι στην Ελλάδα, οπως τότε με το Βυζάντιο, που ενώ οι τούρκοι μας πολιορκούσαν, εμείς συνεδριάζαμε για να προσδιορίσουμε αν οι άγγελοι ήταν φύλου θυλικού ή αρσενικού. 
> Σήμερα βλέπουμε όλα τα κράτη να καταβάλλουν προσπάθειες για να απεγκλωβιστούν από τον λεγόμενο μαύρο χρυσό, σαν βασική πηγή ενέργειας, καθώς και τα ορυκτά, που έχουν ημερομηνία λήξης και εμείς ακόμη συνεδριάζουμε για να βρούμε φόρμουλες και νομοθετικά πλαίσια που θα μας επιτρέψουν να ξεκινήσουμε κάτι προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση. Ακόμη και αυτοί που αποφασίζουν να επενδύσουν σε αυτόν τον τομέα (φωτοβολταϊκά, αιολικά, κ.λ.π.), προσκρούουν σε μια τεράστια γραφειοκρατία που τους απογοητεύει και τελικά τους αναγκάζει να εγκαταλείψουν την προσπάθεια.


Για παράδειγμα, πάω στοίχημα, ότι εαν πάς να κάνεις το σύστημα με τους καθρέπτες που έχει αναφερθεί πιο πριν ότι έχει γίνει στην Ισπανία, δεν θα δικαιούσαι επιδότηση, 'η πώληση του παραγόμενου ρεύματος στην ΔΕΗ κλπ κλπ. Παρόλο που ειναι ΑΠΕ, ηλιακή ενέργεια όπως τα φωτοβολταικά. Και μάλλον σημαντικά οικονομικότερη στην κατασκευή, για μεγάλη εγκατάσταση.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> @Κονταξάκης
> Όπως τα είπαν και οι υπόλοιποι είναι, με αυτόν τον τρόπο κάνεις μεταφορά ενέργειας και όχι παραγωγή, οπότε είναι πολύ πιο οικονομικό. Στην Βόρεια Ευρώπη σε κάποιες χώρες είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένη μέθοδος Σουηδία, Δανία, στην Γερμανία θερμαίνεται έτσι η ομοσπονδιακή βουλή, και εδώ έχει ξεκινήσει κάπου 10 χρόνια να εφαρμόζεται.
>  Το πιο παράξενο για πολλούς είναι όταν τους λέω ότι είναι πιο οικονομικό να χρησημοποιούν το κληματιστικό αντί για αερόθερμο ή ηλεκτρικά καλοριφέρ και τέτοιες βλακείες, και με κοιτάζουν σαν εξωγήινο.


Σε κοιτάζουν σαν να είσαι εξωγήινος Μιχάλη μου γιατί δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν την διαφορά. :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Για παράδειγμα, πάω στοίχημα, ότι εαν πάς να κάνεις το σύστημα με τους καθρέπτες που έχει αναφερθεί πιο πριν ότι έχει γίνει στην Ισπανία, δεν θα δικαιούσαι επιδότηση, 'η πώληση του παραγόμενου ρεύματος στην ΔΕΗ κλπ κλπ. Παρόλο που ειναι ΑΠΕ, ηλιακή ενέργεια όπως τα φωτοβολταικά. Και μάλλον σημαντικά οικονομικότερη στην κατασκευή, για μεγάλη εγκατάσταση.


Ο *ορθολογισμός* είναι ελληνική λέξη την οποία στην Ελλάδα την βρίσκεις μόνο στα λεξικά, ενώ στις αλλες ανεπτυγμένες χώρες την δανείστηκαν και την χρησιμοποιούν κατά κόρον στην πράξη. Είναι αυτό που λέμε, τους δώσαμε τα φώτα μας και μείναμε εμείς στο σκοτάδι. :Sorry:  :Sorry:

----------


## killer_instinct

Για έναν απλό ιδιώτη τον συμφέρει να βάλει φωτοβολταϊκά στο σπίτι του;
Πόσο κοστίζει περίπου η εγκατάσταση και σε πόσα χρόνια αποσβένεις το κόστος;

----------


## harris

> Για έναν απλό ιδιώτη τον συμφέρει να βάλει φωτοβολταϊκά στο σπίτι του;
> Πόσο κοστίζει περίπου η εγκατάσταση και σε πόσα χρόνια αποσβένεις το κόστος;


Διάβασε αυτό το μήνυμα  :Wink:

----------


## chrand

Φωτοβολταϊκά

Όταν τα φωτοβολταϊκά εκτεθούν στην ηλιακή ακτινοβολία μετατρέπουν ένα 5-
17% της ηλιακής ενέργειας σε ηλεκτρική (με τη σημερινή τεχνολογία, η οποία
συνεχώς βελτιώνεται). Το πόσο ακριβώς είναι αυτό το ποσοστό εξαρτάται από την
τεχνολογία που χρησιμοποιούμε. Υπάρχουν π.χ. τα λεγόμενα μονοκρυσταλλικά
φωτοβολταϊκά, τα πολυκρυσταλλικά φωτοβολταϊκά, και τα άμορφα. Τα τελευταία
έχουν χαμηλότερη απόδοση είναι όμως φθηνότερα. Η επιλογή του είδους των
φωτοβολταϊκών είναι συνάρτηση των αναγκών, του διαθέσιμου χώρου ή ακόμα και
της οικονομικής ευχέρειας του χρήστη.

Τα φωτοβολταϊκά μπορούν να τοποθετηθούν σε οικόπεδα, στέγες (επίπεδες και
κεκλιμένες) ή και σε προσόψεις κτιρίων.

Υπάρχουν δύο τρόποι να τα χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς. Ανεξάρτητα από το
δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ ή σε συνεργασία μ’ αυτό.

Μια φωτοβολταϊκή εγκατάσταση μπορεί να αποτελεί λοιπόν ένα αυτόνομο
σύστημα που να καλύπτει το σύνολο των ενεργειακών αναγκών ενός κτιρίου ή
μιας επαγγελματικής χρήσης. Για τη συνεχή εξυπηρέτηση του καταναλωτή, η
εγκατάσταση θα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει και μια μονάδα αποθήκευσης (μπαταρίες)
και διαχείρισης της ενέργειας.

Εναλλακτικά, ένα σύστημα παραγωγής ηλεκτρισμού με φωτοβολταϊκά μπορεί να
χρησιμοποιηθεί σε συνδυασμό με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ (διασυνδεδεμένο
σύστημα). Στην περίπτωση αυτή, καταναλώνει κανείς ρεύμα από το δίκτυο όταν
το φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα δεν επαρκεί (π.χ. όταν έχει συννεφιά ή κατά τη
διάρκεια της νύχτας) και δίνει ενέργεια στο δίκτυο όταν η παραγωγή υπερκαλύπτει
τις ανάγκες του, π.χ. τις ηλιόλουστες ημέρες ή όταν λείπει κανείς.

Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, τα φωτοβολταϊκά χρησιμοποιούνται για παροχή
ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας εφεδρείας (δηλαδή ως συστήματα αδιάλειπτης
παροχής – UPS). Στην περίπτωση αυτή, το σύστημα είναι μεν διασυνδεδεμένο με
τη ΔΕΗ, αλλά διαθέτει και μπαταρίες (συν όλα τα απαραίτητα ηλεκτρονικά) για να
αναλαμβάνει την κάλυψη των αναγκών σε περίπτωση διακοπής του ρεύματος και
για όσο διαρκεί αυτή.

Ένα τυπικό φωτοβολταϊκό ισχύος 1 κιλοβάτ (kW) παράγει κατά μέσο όρο 1.200-
1.500 κιλοβατώρες το χρόνο (ανάλογα με την ηλιοφάνεια της περιοχής) και
αποτρέπει κατά μέσο όρο κάθε χρόνο την έκλυση 1.450 κιλών διοξειδίου του
άνθρακα, όσο δηλαδή θα απορροφούσαν δύο στρέμματα δάσους.

Τα φωτοβολταϊκά εγγυώνται:

- μηδενική ρύπανση
- αθόρυβη λειτουργία
- αξιοπιστία και μεγάλη διάρκεια ζωής (που φθάνει τα 30 χρόνια)
- απεξάρτηση από την τροφοδοσία καυσίμων για τις απομακρυσμένες
περιοχές
- δυνατότητα επέκτασης ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες
- ελάχιστη συντήρηση

Τα φωτοβολταϊκά μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν και ως δομικά υλικά,
υποκαθιστώντας άλλα παραδοσιακά υλικά (π.χ. κεραμοσκεπές ή υαλοστάσια σε
προσόψεις). Κατ’ αυτό τον τρόπο εξοικονομούνται χρήματα και φυσικοί πόροι.
Στην περίπτωση μάλιστα των υαλοστασίων σε προσόψεις εμπορικών κτιρίων,
διατίθενται σήμερα διαφανή φωτοβολταϊκά με θερμομονωτικές ιδιότητες
αντίστοιχες με αυτές των υαλοστασίων χαμηλής εκπεμψιμότητας (low-e), τα οποία
επιτυγχάνουν (πέραν της ηλεκτροπαραγωγής) και εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας 15-
30% σε σχέση με ένα κτίριο με συμβατικά υαλοστάσια.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες:

- Διαβάστε τον Οδηγό Φωτοβολταϊκών της Greenpeace

- Επισκεφτείτε την ιστοσελίδα του Συνδέσμου Εταιριών Φωτοβολταϊκών
(ΣΕΦ), www.helapco.gr

----------


## killer_instinct

> Διάβασε αυτό το μήνυμα



Εγώ σκεφτόμουν για εγκατάσταση στο σπίτι μου, οπότε... pwnd..  :Sad:

----------


## aspirin

Γιατί με τη χρήση φ/β δεν είναι δυνατή η λειτουργία κουζίνας+κλιματιστικού? Ακούω ότι μια μέση εγκατάσταση για σπίτι μπορεί να τροφοδοτήσει λάμπες, καταψύκτες, ψυγεία, συσκευες, οπότε έχουμε φτάσει μια κατανάλωση των 1000W. Πόσο παραπάνω δλδ θέλει ένας φούρνος?

----------


## aris60

> Γιατί με τη χρήση φ/β δεν είναι δυνατή η λειτουργία κουζίνας+κλιματιστικού? Ακούω ότι μια μέση εγκατάσταση για σπίτι μπορεί να τροφοδοτήσει λάμπες, καταψύκτες, ψυγεία, συσκευες, οπότε έχουμε φτάσει μια κατανάλωση των 1000W. Πόσο παραπάνω δλδ θέλει ένας φούρνος?


Καλημερα τουλαχιστον για ενα κανονικο σπιτι με τα οσα γραφεις θελει 8kw [8000wat].Αρκει να σου πω τωρα που εχω 2 κλιματιστικα ανοικτα 9αρια εχει υπερθεμανση ο πινακας της ΔΕΗ. Ειδικος υπολογισε οτι η αποσβεση μιας τετοια δαπανης στα 15 χρονια.  :Smile:

----------


## aspirin

Δεν πειράζει. Η απόσβεση γίνεται γρήγορα.

----------


## sv2evs

καλά θα ήταν να ξεκινήσουμε σιγά-σιγά να εγκαθιστούμε(ούνε) τέτοιες εγκαταστάσεις. Η κατάσταση ήδη είναι σε τεντωμένο σχοινί και θα γίνεται χειρότερη χρόνο με το χρόνο. :Sad: 

Τουλάχιστον οι μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις - εργοστάσια  μπορούν να κάνουν εγκαταστάσεις ΑΜΕΣΣΑ

----------


## k_koulos

το άλλο το μάθατε;

απογοητευμένοι απο τα αιολικά δηλώνουν οι αρμόδιοι, μιας και όταν χρειάστηκε η βοήθεια τους στην αύξηση της παραγωγής δεν μπόρεσαν να ανταποκριθούν λόγω έλλειψης άερα!!

----------


## A_gamer

> το άλλο το μάθατε;
> 
> απογοητευμένοι απο τα αιολικά δηλώνουν οι αρμόδιοι, μιας και όταν χρειάστηκε η βοήθεια τους στην αύξηση της παραγωγής δεν μπόρεσαν να ανταποκριθούν λόγω έλλειψης άερα!!


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Respekt: 
Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε... ας έβαζαν περισσότερα και -κυρίως- ας έβαζαν και φωτοβολταϊκά κι άλλα ηλιακά συστήματα, τα οποία *έχουν την υψηλότερη απόδοση όταν ακριβώς αυτή χρειάζεται περισσότερο*.

----------


## anon

Aκριβώς. Τα ηλιακά συστήματα (για να συμπεριλάβω όχι μόνο τα φωτοβολταικά) είνει πολύ πιο προβλέψιμα ως προς την απόδοση...

----------


## aspirin

Πάντως τα νησιά έχουν τέτοιο αέρα που μπορούν να τροφοδοτούνται αποκλειστικά με αιολική ενέργεια

----------


## sv2evs

Ακριβώς, ειδικά νησιά όπως η Ρόδος  που σε πολλές περιοχές της έχει αρκετό αέρα. Επίσης η Κως και η Κάλυμνος είναι πιστεύω ιδανικά νησιά για κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## cris

Καλημέρα σας. Κάπου άκουσα οτι για Φ/Β συστήματα κ σε εκτός οικισμού περιοχές το οικόπεδο πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 4 στρέμματα προκειμένου να πάρεις άδεια από πολεοδομία. Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο? Αν γνωρίζει κανείς παρακαλώ ας απαντήσει. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## harris

> Καλημέρα σας. Κάπου άκουσα οτι για Φ/Β συστήματα κ σε εκτός οικισμού περιοχές το οικόπεδο πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 4 στρέμματα προκειμένου να πάρεις άδεια από πολεοδομία. Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο? Αν γνωρίζει κανείς παρακαλώ ας απαντήσει. Ευχαριστώ


Ναι ισχύει, για να μπορέσεις να πάρεις οικοδομική άδεια για το χτήσιμο του οικίσκου που θα μπει ο εξοπλισμός  :Wink:

----------


## katafitos

Για να παρεις εξαιρεση αδειας (για σταθμους απο 20-149 KW) απο την ΡΑΕ πρεπει να εξασφαλισεις την αρτιοτητα του οικοπεδου (>4 στρεμματα)

----------


## cris

Επίσης αν το οικόπεδο είναι αυτοτελές αλλά χαρακτηρισμένο ως δασικό επιτρέπεται τέτοια επένδυση?

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Μια και το θέμα έχει πάρει μια τάση προς την ενεργειακή αντιμετώπιση γενικώς, με πηγές ενέργειας όπως φωτοβολταϊκά, αιολικά, γεωθερμικά, κ.λ.π. εγω θα σταθώ σ'αυτή τη μορφή ενέργειας που μπορεί να παραχθεί από αντλίες θερμότητας. Πιστεύω δηλαδή οτι υπάρχουν τεράστιες δυνατότητες μ'αυτό τον τρόπο γιατί απλώς γίνεται μεταφορά της ενέργειας απο την μια μορφή στην άλλη.
Το μέλος Harris ίσως μπορεί να μας πεί πολά περισσότερα πάνω στο θέμα γιατί απ' οτι κατάλαβα σε κατ' ιδίαν συζητήσεις που κάναμε, πρέπει να είναι ειδικός. Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν Χάρρη μου οτι θα μπορούσαμε να κατασκευάσουμε αντλίες θερμότητας πολύ μεγάλων διαστάσεων και ισχύος, χρησιμοποιώντας την ενέργεια που είναι αποθηκευμένη μέσα στη Γή ή και τη θάλασσα. Αντί δηλαδή να κλιματίζουμε (ψύξη-θέρμανση) τα σπίτια μας με πετρέλαιο ή γκάζι να χρησιμοποιούμε αυτή τη μορφή ενέργειας. 
Φυσικά θα περίμενα ο Χάρρης να μας αναπτύξει αυτή τη θεωρία, η οποία μπορεί να είναι το μέλλον για την ανθρωπότητα!: :Worthy: clap:

----------


## katafitos

Εκει θα τα βρεις λιγο σκουρα με την περιβαλλοντικη μελετη που θα γινει. Το παραδοξο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι παρολο που χρειαζεσαι την εξαιρεση αδειας απο την ΡΑΕ καθως και την περιβαλλοντικη μελετη μετα, η ΡΑΕ μπορει να σου δωσει εξαιρεση μιας και δεν ζηταει τη περιβαλλοντικη μελετη αλλα να κοπεις αργοτερα

----------


## cris

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αμεσότητα κ την εξυπηρέτηση

----------


## harris

> Επίσης αν το οικόπεδο είναι αυτοτελές αλλά χαρακτηρισμένο ως δασικό επιτρέπεται τέτοια επένδυση?


Eάν πάρεις άδεια από την Δασική Υπηρεσία της περιοχής, και μπορείς να κάνεις την εγκατάσταση χωρίς την κοπή δέντρων και την γενικότερη διατάραξη της οικολογικής ισορροπίας, τότε μπορείς  :Wink: 

Φυσικά έχε υπ'όψιν σου πως θα πρέπει κοντά (δίπλα) στο οικόπεδο να περνάει δίκτυο αστικής τάσης της ΔΕΗ για να δώσεις το ρεύμα, αλλιώς θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις την ΔΕΗ για την εγκατάσταση δικτύου μέχρι εσένα, αν αυτό φυσικά είναι εφικτό  :Thinking: 




> Μια και το θέμα έχει πάρει μια τάση προς την ενεργειακή αντιμετώπιση γενικώς, με πηγές ενέργειας όπως φωτοβολταϊκά, αιολικά, γεωθερμικά, κ.λ.π. εγω θα σταθώ σ'αυτή τη μορφή ενέργειας που μπορεί να παραχθεί από αντλίες θερμότητας. Πιστεύω δηλαδή οτι υπάρχουν τεράστιες δυνατότητες μ'αυτό τον τρόπο γιατί απλώς γίνεται μεταφορά της ενέργειας απο την μια μορφή στην άλλη.
> Το μέλος Harris ίσως μπορεί να μας πεί πολά περισσότερα πάνω στο θέμα γιατί απ' οτι κατάλαβα σε κατ' ιδίαν συζητήσεις που κάναμε, πρέπει να είναι ειδικός. Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν Χάρρη μου οτι θα μπορούσαμε να κατασκευάσουμε αντλίες θερμότητας πολύ μεγάλων διαστάσεων και ισχύος, χρησιμοποιώντας την ενέργεια που είναι αποθηκευμένη μέσα στη Γή ή και τη θάλασσα. Αντί δηλαδή να κλιματίζουμε (ψύξη-θέρμανση) τα σπίτια μας με πετρέλαιο ή γκάζι να χρησιμοποιούμε αυτή τη μορφή ενέργειας. 
> Φυσικά θα περίμενα ο Χάρρης να μας αναπτύξει αυτή τη θεωρία, η οποία μπορεί να είναι το μέλλον για την ανθρωπότητα!:clap:


Κανένα σύστημα δεν είναι απόλυτο, απλά όλα έχουν τα προτερήματα και τα ελλατώματά τους... Τα συστήματα γεωθερμίας είναι ήδη αρκετά διαδεδομένα στο εξωτερικό (Γερμανία, Αυστρία, Ελβετία, Ιταλία και Γαλλία), και υπάρχουν ήδη γεωθερμικές αντλίες ικανές να αντιμετωπίσουν τεράστια συγκροτήματα, μέχρι και βιομηχανικούς χώρους. 

Μπορεί στην Ελλάδα σήμερα να τα ανακαλύπτουμε, αλλά είναι μια τεχνολογία που ήδη μετράει πάνω από 25 χρόνια ιστορίας  :Wink: 

Το μόνο αρνητικό της στην χρήσης της στις υψηλές θερμοκρασίες της Ελλάδας είναι το γεγονός πως η ψήξη της μπορεί να αποδειχθεί ανεπαρκής σε ακραίες κλιματικές συνθήκες, καθώς δεν μπορεί να εγγυηθεί πάνω από 6 βαθμούς κελσίου θερμοκρασιακής διαφοράς εσωτερικού/εξωτερικού χώρου, σε αντίθεση με τα συμβατικά κλιματιστικά μηχανήματα που πετυχαίνουν έως 8 βαθμούς διαφοράς (σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές υγειινής που υπάρχουν, αν και σε πολλές (άπειρες) περιπτώσεις πετυχαίνουν πολλούς περισσότερους από αυτούς).

Φυσικά τα συστήματα γεωθερμίας δεν μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν αυτόνομα και χωρίς την υποστήριξη ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας (για την θέρμανση). Το θετικό τους είναι πως η κατανάλωση ενέργειας είναι σημαντικά μικρότερη από την αντίστοιχη άλλων συμβατικών συστημάτων (καυστήρων πετρελαίου / γκαζιού και κλιματιστικών) για την θέρμανση και σχεδόν μηδενική για την ψύξη.

Το ενεργειακό μέλλον της ανθρωπότητας λέγεται σύντηξη, αλλά αυτό θα παραμείνει όνειρο μέχρι το καρτέλ του πετρελαίου να αφήσει την τεχνολογία αυτή να γίνει εμπορική... αν υπάρχουμε μέχρι τότε  :Sad:

----------


## A_gamer

> Το ενεργειακό μέλλον της ανθρωπότητας λέγεται σύντηξη, αλλά αυτό θα παραμείνει όνειρο μέχρι το καρτέλ του πετρελαίου να αφήσει την τεχνολογία αυτή να γίνει εμπορική... αν υπάρχουμε μέχρι τότε


Συμφωνώ με αυτά.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Κανένα σύστημα δεν είναι απόλυτο, απλά όλα έχουν τα προτερήματα και τα ελλατώματά τους... Τα συστήματα γεωθερμίας είναι ήδη αρκετά διαδεδομένα στο εξωτερικό (Γερμανία, Αυστρία, Ελβετία, Ιταλία και Γαλλία), και υπάρχουν ήδη γεωθερμικές αντλίες ικανές να αντιμετωπίσουν τεράστια συγκροτήματα, μέχρι και βιομηχανικούς χώρους. 
> 
> Το ενεργειακό μέλλον της ανθρωπότητας λέγεται σύντηξη, αλλά αυτό θα παραμείνει όνειρο μέχρι το καρτέλ του πετρελαίου να αφήσει την τεχνολογία αυτή να γίνει εμπορική... αν υπάρχουμε μέχρι τότε


Σ'αυτό συμφωνώ κι εγώ απόλυτα. Μάλιστα σε προηγούμενα ποστ είχα προτείνει μια τέτοια ιδέα και κόντεψαν να με φάνε, λέγοντας οτι υπάρχουν κίνδυνοι, απόβλητα επικύνδυνα, και άλλα πολλά. Νομίζω όμως οτι έχεις δίκιο, το μεγαλύτερο εμπόδιο για να αναπτύξουμε εδώ στην Ελλάδα τέτοια συστήματα, θα είναι τα μεγάλα καρτέλ του πετρελαίου, που δεν θα αφήσουν τόσο εύκολα την μπουκιά απο το στόμα!  :Sorry:

----------


## edge_xania

Τι νεα εχουμε..?

Μπαραζ δημοσιευματων τις τελευταιες μερες σε αρκετες εφημεριδες....
Γινεται χαμος..!!!

Οποιος προλαβε, προλαβε...

----------


## nnn

Διάβαζα σήμερα πως έχουν ξεχειλίσει τα γραφεία της ΡΑΕ από "υποψήφιους" επενδυτές,μόλις μυρίστηκαν εύκολο χρήμα έτρεξαν.

----------


## edge_xania

Και ειναι κυριως απο εταιριες για τις οποιες καποιοι λεγανε οτι δεν προκειται να ενδιαφερθουν γιατι ολο το εγχειρημα ειναι φουσκα...

----------


## sv2evs

Για να δούμε, τι θα δούμε...συμφέρει..απο πολλές απόψεις..

----------


## chrand

*Φωτοβολταϊκά: Αιτήσεις για 703,717MW στη ΡΑΕ*

Τα 703,717MW φτάνουν οι 2600 αιτήσεις για φωτοβολταϊκά που είχαν υποβληθεί στη Ρυθμιστική Αρχή Ενέργειας μέχρι τις 8 Ιουνίου. Ήδη οι αιτήσεις υπερκαλύπτουν το γενικό στόχο – όριο που θέτει το πρόγραμμα ανάπτυξης φ/β μονάδων, δηλαδή τα 500MW. 

2432 αφορούν αιτήσεις εξαίρεσης υποχρέωσης άδειας συνολικής ισχύος 258,310MW ενώ 168 αιτήσεις άδειας παραγωγής συνολικής ισχύος 445,407MW. 

Οι περιοχές στις οποίες οι αιτήσεις έχουν ήδη ξεπεράσει στο στόχο (150KV έως 2MW) είναι η Ανατολική Μακεδονία – Θράκη, η Κεντρική Μακεδονία, η Δυτική Μακεδονία, η Ήπειρος, η Θεσσαλονίκη, η Θεσσαλία, η δυτική Ελλάδα, η Στερεά, η Πελοπόννησος.

Τα αναλυτικά στοιχεία έχουν ως εξής:

----------


## kakotsoureko

> Aν μας ζητάνε μισό ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα ή παραπάνω, τότε συμφέρει να διακόψεις απο την ΔΕΗ, και να χρησιμοποιείς γεννήτριες!!! Πάντως η τιμή πώλησης δεν είναι 0.07 Πάει με την κατανάλωση... http://www.dei.gr/Documents/TIM.XT.pdf Τόσο ειναι το λιγότερο που μπορει να πληρώσεις!


Diabasa sto site sas oti kapoios idioths borei na poulaei reyma stin DEI gia 10 xronia kai epeita gia alla 10 monomerws omws.ti kefaleo prepei na dwsei o idiotis gia na exei kerdos kai aposvesh se mia 10etia??kai ti prepei na kanei gia na sinexeisei na dinei reuma stin DEI meta to peras ton 10 protwn etwn?meta to peras ton 20,se sinolo,etwn pou tha dinw reuma sti DEI ti ginete?mou diakoptoun tin symbashi tha poulao se xamiloteri timh to reyma?perimeno apandisi,sas eyxaristw

----------


## anon

Διάβασε όλο το νήμα απο την αρχή, και θα μάθεις αρκετά....

----------


## kakotsoureko

ta diabasa ola alla den eiparxoun eperkeis kai akribeis apandiseis sta parapanw erotimata mou giayto opoios borei na bohtheisei kalo tha eitan...ase pou alla site lene diaforetika noumera kai exo xasei tinbala

----------


## manoulamou

> Διάβασε όλο το νήμα απο την αρχή, και θα μάθεις αρκετά....


 :Thinking: Ιδιως στα ελληνικα :Wink: ...
 :Welcome: 



> ta diabasa ola alla den eiparxoun eperkeis kai akribeis apandiseis sta parapanw erotimata mou giayto opoios borei na bohtheisei kalo tha eitan...ase pou alla site lene diaforetika noumera kai exo xasei tinbala

----------


## anon

1. Κάνε edit τα μυνήματά σου και γράψτα στα ελληνικά. Ειναι κανόνας του φόρουμ εδώ.

2. Το μόνο που δεν έχει απαντηθεί είναι τι γίνεται μετά τα 20 χρόνια. Κανείς δεν ξέρει. Εγγυημένα είναι ότι τα πρώτα 20 χρόνια θα αγοράζουν το ρεύμα στην ελάχιστην τιμή των 0,45 την κιλοβατώρα.

----------


## harris

> 2. Το μόνο που δεν έχει απαντηθεί είναι τι γίνεται μετά τα 20 χρόνια. Κανείς δεν ξέρει. Εγγυημένα είναι ότι τα πρώτα 20 χρόνια θα αγοράζουν το ρεύμα στην ελάχιστην τιμή των 0,45 την κιλοβατώρα.


Η τιμή των 0,45 ευρώ ανά κιλοβατώρα αφορά στις επιχειρήσεις παραγωγής μέχρι 100KW. Επειχηρίσεις που παράγουν περισσότερα από 100KW παίρνουν 0,40 ευρώ ανα KW  :Wink:

----------


## yan73

> 1. Κάνε edit τα μυνήματά σου και γράψτα στα ελληνικά. Ειναι κανόνας του φόρουμ εδώ.
> 
> 2. Το μόνο που δεν έχει απαντηθεί είναι τι γίνεται μετά τα 20 χρόνια. Κανείς δεν ξέρει. Εγγυημένα είναι ότι τα πρώτα 20 χρόνια θα αγοράζουν το ρεύμα στην ελάχιστην τιμή των 0,45 την κιλοβατώρα.


Xμμ..αν διαβασετε προσεκτικα τον νομο,θα δειτε οτι ουτε η τιμη ειναι εγγυημενη για 20 χρονια.Εγγυημενο ειναι οτι θα αγοραζουν απο εσενα αλλα η τιμη μπορει να "μεταβληθει".Αυτο σημαινει και προς τα κατω φυσικα.
Ενα αλλο σημειο,που αφορα τις μη διασυνδεδεμενες με το δικτυο περιοχες,ειναι οτι "σε περιπτωση συνδεσης της περιοχης(π.χ Κρητη) με το  ηπειρωτικο δικτυο,ΔΕΝ θα συνεχιστει το ιδιο καθεστως τιμης αγορας".
Η ανακοινωση της ΡΑΕ για την πορεια του προγραμματος αυτου βρισκεται εδω:

http://www.rae.gr/cases/C19/islands-policy.pdf

----------


## anon

Για το θέμα της τιμής πώλησης είχα την εντύπωση ότι ειναι δεσμευμένοι να αγοράζουν με 0,45-0,40 για την πρωτη δεκαετία. Δεν εχω διαβάσει την εγκύκλιο αλλά επειδή πολλοί ενδιαφερόμενο εδώ το μελέτησαν ας απαντήσουν σχετικά. Πάντως ακόμη και στην περίπτωση που θεωρήσουμε ότι η τιμή πώλησης ειναι "κλειδωμένη" και πάλι έχουμε ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα στους υπολογισμούς πολλών εδώ μέσα (είπαμε βλέπω το ποτήριο μισοάδειο)... Και αυτό ειναι ο πληθωρισμός. Με την υπόθεση ότι θα τρέχει με το θεωρητικό 3% με 4% (στην πραγματικότητα ειναι πολύ περισσότερο), τα 1000 ευρώ του σήμερα κέρδος απο αυτή την ιστορία, σε πραγματικές τιμές θα αντιστοιχούν, σε 670 σημερινά σε 10 χρόνια (χωρις μείωση της απόδοσης των πάνελς). Δηλαδή ναι μεν θα παίρνεις 1000 ευρώ τότε, αλλά θα έχουν τόση αξία όση 670 ευρώ σήμερα. Και σε 20 χρόνια, αυτά θαναι  ισοδύναμα με 450 ευρώ. Χώρια που θαχεις απώλειες, και σε 20 χρόνια τα φωτοβολταικά θα έχουν το 80% της αρχικής απόδοσης (αισιόδοξο σενάριο) που άρα με λίγα λόγια σημαίνει, ότι εαν ξεκινήσεις με 1000 ευρώ σήμερα κέρδος, στα 20 χρόνια αυτό θα αντιστοιχεί με 365 ευρώ σημερινά λεφτά!!!! 

Συν το γεγονος ότι μετά την 20ετία, το πιθανότερο είναι ότι δεν θα υπάρχει και πάλι επιδότηση 50% για να βάλεις νέα πάνελς, αλλά όλο το κόστος αναβάθμισης θα το φάει ο επιχειρηματίας, και φυσικά δεν γνωρίζουμε τι τιμές θα έχουμε τότε...

Υπάρχουν όμως και αισιόδοξα σημεία:
1) Η τιμή της ενέργειας όλο και αυξάνει. Ηδη το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα στην ΕΕ πουλιέται πολύ πιο ακριβά απο την Ελλάδα, και μάλλον εκεί θα πάει το πράγμα και εδώ, άρα μπορεί η τιμή να διατηρηθεί ή και να ανεβεί κιάλλο (προς όφελος των επιχειρηματιών ΑΠΕ και εις βάρος των καταναλωτών). Αυτο συνηγορεί και η εκτίμηση ότι μέχρι τέλους του 2007 το πετρέλαιο θα ξεπεράσει τα 90 δολλάρια το βαρέλι, και δεν πρόκειται να κατέβει.... Μόνο θα ανεβαίνει
2) Το επόμενο αισιόσοξο σενάριο είναι ότι θα πέσουν οι τιμές των πάνελς. Ηδη όσο αυξάνει πλέον σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο η χρήση αυτών, ελπίζουμε ότι οι τιμές τους θα κατεβούν δραματικά, περισσότερο απο 50%. Και αυτο γιατί γίνεται και πολύ έρευνα, αλλά και όσο μεγαλύτερη χρήση γίνεται, άρα και περισσότερη παραγωγή, γίνεται και δυσκολότερος ο έλεγχος απο το λόμπυ των πετρελαιάδων... (θεωρίες συνομωσίας  :Wink:  )

----------


## chrand

*ΤΕΕ: Προτείνει αναστολή και άμεσο επανασχεδιασμό του προγράμματος ανάπτυξης φωτοβολταϊκών*

Αναστολή και άμεσο επανασχεδιασμό του προγράμματος ανάπτυξης φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων προτείνει το ΤΕΕ. Οπως τονίζει, πλήθος προβλημάτων έχουν δημιουργήσει τραγελαφική, όσο και επικίνδυνη κατάσταση στην εγχώρια αγορά Φωτοβολταϊκών Συστημάτων (Φ/Β), η οποία οδηγείται
μαθηματικά σε αδιέξοδο. Οι συνθήκες που έχουν διαμορφωθεί στον τομέα οδηγούν σε τελείως λανθασμένο δρόμο, με ασήμαντα οφέλη και με μεγάλη επιβάρυνση της εθνικής οικονομίας, των καταναλωτών και των εν δυνάμει επενδυτών.


*Spoiler:*




			 Ο Πρόεδρος του ΤΕΕ, κ. Γιάννης Αλαβάνος, μετά από ενδελεχή μελέτη όλων των δεδομένων από τις αρμόδιες επιστημονικές επιτροπές, έστειλε τις προηγούμενες ημέρες στον υπουργό Ανάπτυξης, κ. Δημήτρη Σιούφα μακροσκελή επιστολή-παρέμβαση, επισημαίνοντας τα σοβαρά προβλήματα που έχουν εμφανιστεί στον ευαίσθητο αυτόν ενεργειακό και περιβαλλοντικό τομέα.

Το ΤΕΕ, όπως τονίζεται, προτείνει την άμεση αναστολή του Προγράμματος Ανάπτυξης Φ/Β της ΡΑΕ και τον επανασχεδιασμό του εντός σύντομου χρονικού διαστήματος, με περισσότερη τεκμηρίωση και ρεαλισμό. Το νέο πρόγραμμα θα πρέπει να διαμορφωθεί μετά από εμπεριστατωμένη μελέτη και ουσιαστική διαβούλευση με όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους φορείς, δημόσιους και ιδιωτικούς, και να ενταχθεί πλήρως στο Μακροχρόνιο Εθνικό Ενεργειακό Σχεδιασμό της χώρας.

Θα πρέπει να διακρίνεται για τους συγκεκριμένους και ρεαλιστικούς στόχους (ποσοτικούς/ποιοτικούς, διαχρονική εξέλιξη, γεωγραφική κατανομή, κατανομή ισχύων κλπ.), τα αναλυτικά χρονοδιαγράμματα εφαρμογής, τις συγκροτημένες δέσμες μέτρων, κινήτρων και ενεργειών, αυστηρά καθορισμένους προϋπολογισμούς και εξασφαλισμένες πηγές χρηματοδότησης (π.χ. στα πλαίσια του ΕΣΠΑ 2007-2013 και του Αναπτυξιακού Νόμου).

Υπενθυμίζεται πως με το νόμο 3468/06 για την ηλεκτροπαραγωγή από ΑΠΕ και από Συμπαραγωγή Υψηλής Απόδοσης, θεσπίστηκε Πρόγραμμα Ανάπτυξης Φωτοβολταϊκών Σταθμών με την πρώτη φάση υλοποίησής του να λήγει την 31.12.2020 και να αναφέρεται στην ανάπτυξη Φ/Β συνολικής ισχύος τουλάχιστον 500 MWp που συνδέονται με το διασυνδεδεμένο σύστημα και επιπλέον συνολικής ισχύος τουλάχιστον 200 MWp στα μη διασυνδεδεμένα νησιά.

Επίσης με τον ίδιο νόμο θεσπίστηκαν υψηλές τιμές αγοράς της παραγόμενης kWh από Φ/Β Συστήματα. Σύμφωνα με το ΤΕΕ, οι τιμές αυτές είναι οι υψηλότερες στην Ευρώπη και δεν φαίνεται να προέκυψαν μετά από κατάλληλες οικονομικές και ενεργειακές αναλύσεις, αλλά ούτε με την εξυπηρέτηση κοινωνικών, οικονομικών και αναπτυξιακών στόχων.

Οπως επισημαίνει το ΤΕΕ, η ΡΑΕ κατήρτισε Πρόγραμμα Ανάπτυξης Φ/Β, σύμφωνα με το οποίο σχεδιάζεται να αδειοδοτηθεί ως την 31.12.2009 έως και το 90% της συνολικής ισχύος του Προγράμματος, δηλαδή 450 ΜWP στο διασυνδεδεμένο σύστημα και 180 ΜWp στα μη διασυνδεδεμένα νησιά. Επίσης η ΡΑΕ κατένειμε την ισχύ των 500 ΜWp για το διασυνδεδεμένο σύστημα ανά Διοικητική Περιφέρεια καθώς και ανά εγκατεστημένη ισχύ Φ/Β συστήματος, όπως και την ισχύ των 200 ΜWp στα μη διασυνδεδεμένα νησιά. Με βάση αυτά τα δεδομένα, έχει διαμορφωθεί σήμερα το «εκρηκτικό» πρόβλημα των Φ/Β στη χώρα μας, που συνίσταται:

Στην υπέρογκη επιβάρυνση του ελληνικού δημοσίου για επιχορηγήσεις Φ/Β Συστημάτων ισχύος 700 MWP (εκτιμάται ότι θα είναι της τάξης των 1,5 δισ. ευρώ), που δεν θεωρείται η καλύτερη αξιοποίηση δημοσίου χρήματος.

Στην υπέρογκη επιβάρυνση των καταναλωτών ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος από τον υπερδεκαπλασιασμό του Ειδικού Τέλους ΑΠΕ, που θα προκύψει ως άμεση συνέπεια των υψηλών τιμών της Φ/Β kWh. Κρίνεται ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο να γίνει αποδεκτή η αύξηση τόσο κατά 7% του τυπικού οικιακού λογαριασμού ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος μόνο για τα φωτοβολταϊκά και για περίοδο 20 ετών (σύμφωνα και με τους υπολογισμούς και της ίδιας της ΡΑΕ), όσο και από τις επιχειρήσεις η σημαντική αύξηση του λειτουργικού τους κόστους, μέσω της αύξησης του λογαριασμού ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος.

Επιπροσθέτως:
Οι ποσοτικοί στόχοι που έχουν τεθεί είναι υπερβολικοί. Η ετήσια ισχύς σχεδιασμού για το έτος 2007 (350 MWP) ξεπερνά το ήμισυ της ετήσιας παραγωγικής δυναμικότητας της ευρωπαϊκής βιομηχανίας Φ/Β και το 40% της ευρωπαϊκής αγοράς (2006). Τέτοιοι στόχοι, υπογραμμίζει το ΤΕΕ, ελαχιστοποιούν το κοινωνικο-οικονομικό όφελος αφού δεν συμβάλλουν στη δημιουργία βιώσιμης αγοράς και δεν αποτελούν κίνητρο για σοβαρές βιομηχανικές και κατασκευαστικές επιχειρηματικές δράσεις, ούτε βέβαια οδηγούν στην αύξηση της απασχόλησης. Οι συγκεκριμένοι στόχοι θα προκαλέσουν, επίσης,
και άλλες σοβαρές παρενέργειες στην αγορά όπως η έλλειψη εξοπλισμού, η αύξηση τιμών, οι ευκαιρίες για διοχέτευση εξοπλισμού αμφιβόλου ποιότητας, που θα πληρωθεί και με δημόσιο χρήμα κλπ.

Δεν έχουν επιλυθεί βασικά αδειοδοτικά, χωροταξικά, πολεοδομικά, θεσμικά και τεχνικά θέματα. Τούτο ισχύει μάλιστα στο μέγιστο βαθμό για τις αμιγώς οικιακές εφαρμογές των Φ/Β Συστημάτων (π.χ. ενσωμάτωση Φ/Β στο κτίριο), που αποτελούν το αποδοτικότερο τομέα των Φ/Β για την εθνική οικονομία και μεγιστοποιούν τα οικονομικά και κοινωνικά οφέλη. Οι εφαρμογές στον οικιακό τομέα είναι πρακτικά αδύνατες γιατί θα πρέπει αυτές να αποτελέσουν επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα για
όλη την διάρκεια ζωής της Φ/Β εγκατάστασης (>25 έτη).

Δεν έχουν μελετηθεί οι επιπτώσεις των Φ/Β Συστημάτων στο ελληνικό σύστημα ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας και ιδιαίτερα η πρόσβαση και σύνδεση στο δίκτυο με λογικό κόστος και σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα.

Η μη ορθολογική κατανομή των μεγεθών των Φ/Β Συστημάτων έχει ως αποτέλεσμα το ενδιαφέρον να εστιάζεται σε μεγάλες Φ/Β μονάδες ισχύος πάνω από 1 ΜWp με κύριο χαρακτηριστικό την αδυναμία δημιουργίας και λειτουργίας βιώσιμης αγοράς που συμβάλλει στην ανάπτυξη βιομηχανικών δραστηριοτήτων και συγχρόνως τη δέσμευση αγροτικής γης για πολλά χρόνια.

Παράλληλα τα προσδοκώμενα οφέλη (μειωμένες απώλειες ισχύος, μείωση των φορτίων των γραμμών μεταφοράς και πρωτεύουσας διανομής και των υποσταθμών μέσης και χαμηλής τάσεως) από τη χρήση διεσπαρμένης παραγωγής δεν θα επιτευχθούν, αλλά θα υπάρχει υψηλή επιβάρυνση των καταναλωτών.

Επισημαίνεται ότι η υψηλή τιμολόγηση της Φ/Β kWh, σε συνδυασμό με αναμενόμενες υψηλές επιδοτήσεις του αναπτυξιακού νόμου για τα Φ/Β, έχουν καλλιεργήσει υπερβολικές προσδοκίες στους επενδυτές με αποτέλεσμα τη δημιουργία μίας πραγματικής φρενίτιδας επενδυτικού ενδιαφέροντος, χωρίς προηγούμενο στην ευρωπαϊκή και διεθνή αγορά. Ως την 11.6.2007 είχαν υποβληθεί στη ΡΑΕ αιτήσεις για αδειοδότηση Φ/Β Συστημάτων συνολικής ισχύος άνω των 2.500 MWp ! Οι εν δυνάμει επενδυτές κινούνται με υπερβολικά αυξημένο ενδιαφέρον, αλλά χωρίς συγκρότηση και έγκυρη πληροφόρηση (και ήδη με σημαντικές δαπάνες), για υλοποίηση Φ/Β εφαρμογών κάθε είδους, με προφανή στόχο το «γρήγορο και εύκολο κέρδος».

Έχοντας όλα αυτά υπόψη, αλλά σύμφωνα και με τη διεθνή εμπειρία, κατά την άποψη του ΤΕΕ οι βασικοί στόχοι του προγράμματος για την ανάπτυξη των Φ/Β εφαρμογών στη χώρα μας, θα πρέπει να αποβλέπουν στη δημιουργία και λειτουργία βιώσιμης αγοράς, με ρεαλιστικούς στόχους, που θα οδηγήσει σε υγιή ανταγωνισμό, σταθερή οργάνωση και συνεχή μείωση κόστους, μέσα σε ένα ευνοϊκό κλίμα για την ανάπτυξη βιομηχανικών και κατασκευαστικών δραστηριοτήτων, τη δημιουργία νέων θέσεων εργασίας και ιδιαίτερα χωρίς αισθητή επιβάρυνση των καταναλωτών.

Θα πρέπει το πρόγραμμα και η γενικότερη προσπάθεια να συνοδευτεί από υποστηρικτικούς μηχανισμούς, με βάση κυρίως την τιμολόγηση αγοράς της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας μετά από οικονομική ανάλυση (feed-in tariff), καθώς και από τις αναγκαίες ερευνητικές εργασίες για ασφαλείς και αποδοτικές εφαρμογές και απόκτηση τεχνογνωσίας.

Ιδιαίτερη σημασία θα πρέπει να δοθεί την ουσιαστική και ποιοτική συνεισφορά των Φ/Β στη λειτουργία του συνόλου των συστημάτων ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας (διασυνδεδεμένο και νησιωτικό), για την κάλυψη της ζήτησης φορτίου με μείωση των απωλειών ισχύος στα δίκτυα μεταφοράς και διανομής, μείωση των φορτίων των γραμμών και των υποσταθμών, υποκατάσταση ακριβών και μη φιλικών προς το περιβάλλον καυσίμων. Και όλα αυτά με μεγιστοποίηση του οικονομικού και κοινωνικού οφέλους και με συγκεκριμένα και μετρήσιμα περιβαλλοντικά οφέλη.

Κατά την άποψη του ΤΕΕ, κατά προτεραιότητα θα πρέπει να υποστηριχτούν οι εφαρμογές Φ/Β Συστημάτων του αμιγούς οικιακού τομέα (π.χ. ισχύος μέχρι 10 KWp) και γενικότερα του κτιριακού τομέα (με ενσωμάτωση των Φ/Β στο κέλυφος του κτιρίου και στις στέγες). Γενικά, να θεσπιστεί διακριτή υποστήριξη των μικρών Φ/Β μονάδων με προτεραιότητα εφαρμογών στα νησιά. Με άλλα λόγια πρέπει να στηριχτούν οι αυτοπαραγωγοί που δεν συνδέονται στο δίκτυο ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας
με την υψηλότερη δυνατή επιχορήγηση του κόστους επένδυσης.

Σημειώνεται πως ο τομέας των ΑΠΕ είναι εξαιρετικά σημαντικός στις επόμενες δεκαετίες για τη χώρα μας, καθώς η Ε.Ε. έχει θέσει ως ελάχιστος στόχο της διείσδυσης τους στο ενεργειακό ισοζύγιο το 20% ως το 2020 (το πλαίσιο της Οδηγίας αναμένεται το φθινόπωρο).





Κέρδος online 30/7/2007

----------


## kennyyy

7% πάνω η ΔΕΗ μόνο από τα Φ/Β; pas mal...
Καλά τα λέει το ΤΕΕ αλλά λίγο αργά το θυμήθηκε νομίζω...!

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Η ερώτηση είναι, αν το ΤΕΕ ήταν ο αρμόδιος φορέας για την ανάπτυξη των Φ/Β στην Ελλάδα. Αν δηλαδή, όπως λέει και ο φίλος Chrand, το πλήθος προβλημάτων που έχουν δημιουργήσει τραγελαφική, όσο και επικίνδυνη κατάσταση στην εγχώρια αγορά Φωτοβολταϊκών Συστημάτων (Φ/Β), η οποία οδηγείται μαθηματικά σε αδιέξοδο, υπεύθυνο είναι το ΤΕΕ.

----------


## harris

> Η ερώτηση είναι, αν το ΤΕΕ ήταν ο αρμόδιος φορέας για την ανάπτυξη των Φ/Β στην Ελλάδα. Αν δηλαδή, όπως λέει και ο φίλος Chrand, το πλήθος προβλημάτων που έχουν δημιουργήσει τραγελαφική, όσο και επικίνδυνη κατάσταση στην εγχώρια αγορά Φωτοβολταϊκών Συστημάτων (Φ/Β), η οποία οδηγείται μαθηματικά σε αδιέξοδο, υπεύθυνο είναι το ΤΕΕ.


Προσωπικά έχω κουραστεί και βαρεθεί να ψάχνω να βρω σε ποιον θα δείξει το δάχτυλο της ευθύνης...

Σημασία έχει πως, ναι μεν το ΤΕΕ έχει δίκιο σ'αυτά που λέει, αλλά αυτά είναι θέματα σχεδιασμού και έπρεπε να έχουν τεθεί προς δημόσιο διάλογο πριν 2-3 χρόνια! Σήμερα είναι πια αργά... ΠΟΛΥ αργά για να τα συζητάμε!!!  :Whistle:

----------


## sv2evs

> Σημασία έχει πως, ναι μεν το ΤΕΕ έχει δίκιο σ'αυτά που λέει, αλλά αυτά είναι θέματα σχεδιασμού και έπρεπε να έχουν τεθεί προς δημόσιο διάλογο πριν 2-3 χρόνια! *Σήμερα είναι πια αργά... ΠΟΛΥ αργά για να τα συζητάμε!!!*



Έτσι ακριβώς είναι...ερχόμαστε τελευταίοι και σε αυτό, αλλά δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι. *Πλανήτης γη ! (red alert)*

----------


## vagskarm

Παιδιά πέρα από την εταιρική χρήση, βρήκα αυτό το site που έχει μερικά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα για προσωπική χρήση.

Για ρίξτε μια ματιά

----------


## waste

ωραία τώρα που μας τα έχουν κάνει μπαχαλο με τις επιδοτισεις, μπορουμε να παιξουμε φτιάχνοντας ηλιακούς φορτιστές για το λαπτοπ...

----------


## senninhaGR

Μετά από ένα σύντομο πέρασμα που έκανα ως συμβασιούχος στην ΔΕΗ, γνώρισα έναν άνθρωπο που ήταν στον τομέα της ενέργεια από εκμετάλλευση φυσικών πόρων.

Η κυρίαρχη λοιπόν άποψη είναι ότι τα φωτοβολταικά συστήματα δεν έχουν ακόμη επαρκή απόδοση και δεν μπορεί να βασιστεί επί του παρόντος η ηλεκροδότηση για παράδειγμα μιας περιοχής από ένα φωτοβολταικό πάρκο. Το κόστος κατασκευής αλλά και συντήρησης είναι ασύμφορο επι του παρόντος τονίζω να ασχοληθεί επαγγελματικά μια εταιρία με την κατασκευή ενός πάρκου, μιας και χρειάζεται ένα τεράστιο ποσό το οποίο ρεύμα το οποίο παράγει αν κοστολογηθεί σε λογικά και νομικά πλαίσια είναι σχετικά ασύμφορο. Σήμερα τα αιολικά πάρκα έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερη αποδόση οπότε και κέρδος. Βέβαια το πρόβλημα είναι ότι σε περιόδους με έντονο αέρα τότε πρέπει να φρενάρει η φτερούγα, ακόμα και να σταματήσει για λόγους ασφαλείας, οπότε πρέπει να αναλογιστούμε και τις δυσκολίες που υπάρχουν σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν βγάζω λάδι, την κυβέρνηση και την αρμόδια επιχείρηση ενέργειας (ΔΕΗ) αλλά αυτό που θέλω να τονίσω είναι ότι τα φωτοβολταικά στην παρούσα φάση, είναι σε σημείο εξέλιξης και η χρησιμοποίηση του ενδείκνυται για οικιακή χρήση παρά για μια επένδυση που θα αποφέρει καρπούς στο άμεσο μέλλον. Σήμερα υπάρχουν τριών ειδών φωτοβολταικά και ακόμα και το πιο εξελιγμένο δεν έχει επαρκή απόδοση για μια επιχείρηση. Ακόμα και στο εξωτερικό τα φωτοβολταικά αντιμετωπίζονται σαν επένδυση, μια έρευνα που θα αποφέρει καρπούς στο μέλλον. Το πόσο μακρινό δεν γνωρίζουμε, αλλά η τεχνολογία κάνει άλματα προόδου.

----------


## waste

απο τη στιγμη που η κυβερνηση επιδοτει την αγορα ρευματος απο φ/β δεν υπαρχει ζητημα εμπορικής εκμεταλλευσης καθως η τιμη ειναι συμφέρουσα (ειδικα σε μη διασυνδεδεμένα νησία). Αλλά α) έχεις μια τεράστια γραφειοκρατία μπροστά σου και β) έχεις αβέβαιη χρηματοδότηση. Εαν προσθέσεις πως στο επομενο ετος μας υπόσχονται φ/β φιλμ με χαμηλή απόδοση μεν αλλά κόστος γύρω στα 1,5-2δολαρια το watt, ισως να ηταν καλό να περιμένεις.
μέχρι τότε προσωπικά θα ακολουθησω το link του vagskarm και θα προσπαθησω να φτιάξω ένα φ/β για να φορτίζω το laptop μου

----------


## sdikr

Θα είμαι λίγο offtopic,  αλλά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι λύσεις υπάρχουν για να δώσουμε ρευμά σε μικρές ηλεκτρικές συσκευές (πχ ραδίο κασετα)   χωρίς να μας βγεί ο κούκος αίδονι,

----------


## alexopth69

> Θα είμαι λίγο offtopic,  αλλά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι λύσεις υπάρχουν για να δώσουμε ρευμά σε μικρές ηλεκτρικές συσκευές (πχ ραδίο κασετα)   χωρίς να μας βγεί ο κούκος αίδονι,


Αυτό είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον, μήπως σε άλλο thread;

----------


## aris60

> Θα είμαι λίγο offtopic,  αλλά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι λύσεις υπάρχουν για να δώσουμε ρευμά σε μικρές ηλεκτρικές συσκευές (πχ ραδίο κασετα)   χωρίς να μας βγεί ο κούκος αίδονι,


Καλησπερα ειναι ασυμφορη η λυση.

----------


## alexopth69

Κι όμως για δείτε τιμές εδώ.
http://www.plastecs.com/solar%20cells.html
και εδώ
http://www.siliconsolar.com/scrap-solar-cells.php

----------


## waste

επίσης δείτε τη λύση που πρότεινε ο vagskarm
http://www.iqsolarpower.com/

νομίζω βέβαια πως η κασέτα δεν είναι ακριβώς καλή λύση (μοτερ κλπ), ενα MP3 player όμως είναι πολύ λογικό στη λύση με τα 28 ευρώ που δίνει... 

τώρα για λάπτοπ φαντάζομαι θέλεις παραπάνω κυψέλες, αλλά σε μια καλή μέρα έχεις σχεδόν απεριόριστη αυτονομία και έτσι η φαντασίωση παίρνω το λαπτοπ στην παραλία και στην ξαπλώστρα μπορεί να γίνει πραγματικότητα

----------


## aris60

> επίσης δείτε τη λύση που πρότεινε ο vagskarm
> http://www.iqsolarpower.com/
> 
> νομίζω βέβαια πως η κασέτα δεν είναι ακριβώς καλή λύση (μοτερ κλπ), ενα MP3 player όμως είναι πολύ λογικό στη λύση με τα 28 ευρώ που δίνει... 
> 
> τώρα για λάπτοπ φαντάζομαι θέλεις παραπάνω κυψέλες, αλλά σε μια καλή μέρα έχεις σχεδόν απεριόριστη αυτονομία και έτσι η φαντασίωση παίρνω το λαπτοπ στην παραλία και στην ξαπλώστρα μπορεί να γίνει πραγματικότητα


Καλα εαν φορτωνει  και το λαπ τοπ ειναι η λυση.Nα αδιεαζει την νυχτα και την μερα δουλεια και φορτωμα μαζι.

----------


## vagskarm

waste γι' αυτό το πρότεινα. Θα το παρακολουθώ το site. Για σκέψου για μια λύση για pc που foldάρουν, τουλάχιστον την ημέρα να "καίνε" ρεύμα από τον ήλιο.

----------


## alexopth69

> waste γι' αυτό το πρότεινα. Θα το παρακολουθώ το site. Για σκέψου για μια λύση για pc που foldάρουν, τουλάχιστον την ημέρα να "καίνε" ρεύμα από τον ήλιο.


Γι αυτό το κοιτάω και εγώ.  :Smile:  Κάποια στιγμή θα βάλω κυψέλες στην ταράτσα (είναι ιδιόκτητη) όταν πραγματικά έρθουν οι κυψέλες σε λογικές τιμές και μιλάω για μια τάξη 0,5 KW σε ένα κόστος που να μπορεί να αποκτηθεί, έστω και με μια σχετική επένδυση από τις οικονομίες μου

----------


## aris60

> Γι αυτό το κοιτάω και εγώ.  Κάποια στιγμή θα βάλω κυψέλες στην ταράτσα (είναι ιδιόκτητη) όταν πραγματικά έρθουν οι κυψέλες σε λογικές τιμές και μιλάω για μια τάξη 0,5 KW σε ένα κόστος που να μπορεί να αποκτηθεί, έστω και με μια σχετική επένδυση από τις οικονομίες μου


Χαριτολογοντας θα ελεγα μην γεμισουμε και μελισσες.  :Smile:

----------


## hel

Άντε να δούμε προκοπή. Τζάμπα τόση ηλιοφάνεια.

----------


## redfever7

Ίσως να έχει αναφερθεί ε κάποιο post μιας και ομολογώ πως δεν τα διάβασα όλα αλλά μια χαριτωμένη εφαρμογή της ηλιακής ενέργειας είναι μια τσάντα - φορτιστής laptop με χρήση ηλιακών panel  :One thumb up: 
όσο για την τιμή δεν μου φάνηκε ιδιαίτερα παράλογη αν και να πω πως έχω βαθιά μεσάνυχτα στο θέμα  :Embarassed: 

για του λόγου το αληθές

*Spoiler:*




			http://www.solarcosa.com/Shop/Battery_charger_laptop_bag.cfm?rid=463

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Παιδιά, νομίζω οτι ακόμη δεν λύθηκε το ενεργειακό με τα ΦΒ, γιατί ενέργειες για Laptop ή για CD Player είναι σταγόνα στον ωκεανό. Όταν αλλάξει η τεχνολογία και πέσουν οι τιμές το ξανασυζητάμε για οριστική λύση.

----------


## powerdin

καλησπερα...εχω περιπου 25 στρεμματα χωραφια στην περιοχη ροδου 1 με 1,5 χιλιομετρο μακρια απο το εργοστασιο της δεη στην ροδο(ηλιοφανεια φουλ) μπορω να πουλαω στη δεη ρευμα εγκαθιστωντας στα χωραφια ανεμογεννητριες και τα σχετικα και να εξασφαλισω και στα ακινητα μου ρευμα???οποιος γνωριζει καλα το θεμα ας μου πει αν αξιζει μια τετοια επενδυση...

----------


## aris60

> καλησπερα...εχω περιπου 25 στρεμματα χωραφια στην περιοχη ροδου 1 με 1,5 χιλιομετρο μακρια απο το εργοστασιο της δεη στην ροδο(ηλιοφανεια φουλ) μπορω να πουλαω στη δεη ρευμα εγκαθιστωντας στα χωραφια ανεμογεννητριες και τα σχετικα και να εξασφαλισω και στα ακινητα μου ρευμα???οποιος γνωριζει καλα το θεμα ας μου πει αν αξιζει μια τετοια επενδυση...


Καλησπερα οι Οικολογοι εαν δεν εχουν αντιρρησει κατι μπορει να γινει?  :Thinking:

----------


## antonatos

Ναι σιγουρα ναταν μονο οι οικολογοι. Εδω ανεμογεννητρια θες να βαλεις και πρεπει να μαζεψεις ενα καρο υπογραφες στην κυριολεξια (εκτον οποιον καπιοι απο δαυτους ειναι και μετοχη πετραιλαϊκων εταιριων.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Καλησπερα οι Οικολογοι εαν δεν αντιρρησει κατι μπορει να γινει?


Δηλαδή για μιά οικολογική πρόταση επένδυσης σε αιολική ενέργεια, οι οικολόγοι είναι αυτοί που φέρνουν την μεγαλύτερη αντίρρηση και αποτελούν την βασική τροχοπέδη? :Sorry:  :Sorry:

----------


## billgeo

> καλησπερα...εχω περιπου 25 στρεμματα χωραφια στην περιοχη ροδου 1 με 1,5 χιλιομετρο μακρια απο το εργοστασιο της δεη στην ροδο(ηλιοφανεια φουλ) μπορω να πουλαω στη δεη ρευμα εγκαθιστωντας στα χωραφια ανεμογεννητριες και τα σχετικα και να εξασφαλισω και στα ακινητα μου ρευμα???οποιος γνωριζει καλα το θεμα ας μου πει αν αξιζει μια τετοια επενδυση...


Γιατι ανεμογεννητριες κ οχι Φ/Β???

----------


## anon

Νομίζω ότι οι ανεμογεννήτριες δίνουν πολύ περισσότερο ρεύμα (κιλοβατώρες) αναλογικά με την επένδυση που θα κάνεις σε σχέση με τα φωτοβολταικά. Απλά τα Φ/Β είναι πιο προβλέψιμα. Ξέρεις ότι πχ απο τις 8 το πρωι ως τις 8 το βράδυ θα έχεις ρεύμα, εκτός απο λίγες μέρες το χρόνο που δεν θα έχει ηλιοφάνεια.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Νομίζω ότι οι ανεμογεννήτριες δίνουν πολύ περισσότερο ρεύμα (κιλοβατώρες) αναλογικά με την επένδυση που θα κάνεις σε σχέση με τα φωτοβολταικά. Απλά τα Φ/Β είναι πιο προβλέψιμα. Ξέρεις ότι πχ απο τις 8 το πρωι ως τις 8 το βράδυ θα έχεις ρεύμα, εκτός απο λίγες μέρες το χρόνο που δεν θα έχει ηλιοφάνεια.


Και η απόδοσή τους είναι μεγαλύτερη όταν έχει αέρα, αλλά και περισσότερο άνεμο έχουμε στην Ελλάδα ιδίως στα νησιά. Και όταν υπάρχει ο αέρας λειτουργεί μέρα νύχτα!  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## viron

> καλησπερα...εχω περιπου 25 στρεμματα χωραφια στην περιοχη ροδου 1 με 1,5 χιλιομετρο μακρια απο το εργοστασιο της δεη στην ροδο(ηλιοφανεια φουλ) μπορω να πουλαω στη δεη ρευμα εγκαθιστωντας στα χωραφια ανεμογεννητριες και τα σχετικα και να εξασφαλισω και στα ακινητα μου ρευμα???οποιος γνωριζει καλα το θεμα ας μου πει αν αξιζει μια τετοια επενδυση...


Oi ανεμογεννήτριες έχουν πολλαπλάσια απόδοση από οποιοδήποτε σύστημα φωτοβολταικών. Δεν μιλάμε για κιλοβατ αλλά για μεγαβατ.

Αλλά και ανάλογα πολλαπλάσιο είναι το κόστος. Στα φωτοβολταικα μιλάμε για εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ στις ανεμογεννήτριες για εκατομμύρια ευρώ.

Και η γραφειοκρατία για άδειες είναι επίσης διαφορετική πιο πολύπλοκη και ακριβή.

Βύρων.

----------


## raspoutiv

εμείς επενδύσαμε στην αιολική ενέργεια

ας όψεται ο γιος του ανέμου Ν.Κακλαμανάκης  :Razz:

----------


## anon

Στις ανεμογεννήτριες είχα κάνει παλιά μια μελέτη, και είδα ότι σε μεγάλες ανεμογεννήτριες (ισχύος > 400ΚW) έχεις ένα κόστος ανα κιλοβατώρα απο 4-8 cents. Που ειναι πολύ καλό με τα υπάρχοντα δεδομένα, πολύ καλύτερο απο φωτοβολταικά, εφόσον θα πωλείται με τιμή κιλοβατώρας όπως αυτά, και όχι με το παλαιό τιμοκατάλογο της ΔΕΗ. 

Τώρα όσον αφορά τα φωτοβολταικά, αυτή η είδηση μου φαινεται τρομερή. Με απλά λόγια σημαίνει ότι θα έχεις πανελς με κόστος 1δολλάριο (=ευρώ), ανα watt ισχύος. Ετσι ένα σπίτι για τις ανάγκες τους, μπορεί με 5χιλιάρικα, να έχει ισχύ 3-4 Kw συν το παρελκόμενο εξοπλισμο (grid-tie). Που ειναι *πάρα πολύ καλό*... Ας ελπίσουμε ότι πολύ σύντομα θα έχουμε μαζικότατη παραγωγή.

----------


## waste

αμαν ρε anon παντου σε βρίσκω. βαριομαστε σημερα στη δουλεια ε? λολολολολολ

ναι κι εγω αυτο περιμένω αν και να πω σε οσους σκεφτοναται αιολικα πως η γραφειοκρατια ειναι τρομακτική. Το ιδιο ισχυει και για τα φ/β που θα λειτουγουν σε νησιωτικες περιοχες (καθως εκει εξαιρουνται της εξαίρεσης)

----------


## anon

τι λε ρε.... εγώ τόγραψα χθές... Εγώ πέφτω πάνω σου  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Αθήνα, 28 Σεπτεμβρίου 2007





ΑΝΑΣΤΟΛΗ ΥΠΟΒΟΛΗΣ ΑΙΤΗΣΕΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΧΟΡΗΓΗΣΗ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗΣ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΣΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΒΟΛΤΑ&#207;ΚΟΥΣ ΣΤΑΘΜΟΥΣ



Από τα στοιχεία που τηρεί η Ρ.Α.Ε προκύπτει ότι, το επενδυτικό ενδιαφέρον για την ανάπτυξη φωτοβολταϊκών σταθμών είναι εξαιρετικά μεγάλο και μάλιστα, στις περισσότερες  Διοικητικές Περιφέρειες της Ηπειρωτικής Ελλάδας, όπως αυτές καθορίζονται στο Πρόγραμμα Ανάπτυξης Φωτοβολταϊκών Σταθμών, η συνολική ισχύς των αιτήσεων για χορήγηση εξαίρεσης από την υποχρέωση λήψης άδειας παραγωγής από φωτοβολταϊκούς σταθμούς που έχουν υποβληθεί έως σήμερα, υπερβαίνει κατά πολύ την ισχύ που αναφέρεται στο «Πρόγραμμα Ανάπτυξης Φωτοβολταϊκών Σταθμών» ως όριο για την αδειοδότηση φωτοβολταϊκών σταθμών της κατηγορίας αυτής έως το έτος 2010 (σταθμοί ισχύος από 20kW έως 150kW).



Η αρχή της χρηστής διοίκησης και της προστατευόμενης εμπιστοσύνης του διοικουμένου επιβάλλει στα διοικητικά όργανα να ασκούν τις αρμοδιότητές τους σύμφωνα με το αίσθημα δικαίου. Για το λόγο αυτό η Ρ.Α.Ε., εκτιμώντας ότι το προβλεπόμενο από το Πρόγραμμα Ανάπτυξης Φωτοβολταϊκών σταθμών περιθώριο ισχύος εξαντλείται από τις ήδη υποβληθείσες αιτήσεις στις  Περιφέρειες Ανατολικής Μακεδονίας και Θράκης, Στερεάς Ελλάδας, Πελοποννήσου, Ηπείρου, Θεσσαλίας, Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας και Δυτικής Ελλάδας (μη συμπεριλαμβανομένων των διασυνδεδεμένων νησιών), ώστε να μην είναι πλέον δυνατή η ικανοποίηση όλων των αιτημάτων που έχουν υποβληθεί,



ΑΝΑΣΤΕΛΛΕΙ από 01.10.2007  την υποβολή αιτήσεων για χορήγηση εξαίρεσης από την υποχρέωση  λήψης άδειας παραγωγής από φωτοβολτα&#239;κούς σταθμούς στις Περιφέρειες: Ανατολικής Μακεδονίας και Θράκης, Στερεάς Ελλάδας, Πελοποννήσου, Ηπείρου, Θεσσαλίας, Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας και Δυτικής Ελλάδας.  



Επισημάνσεις:

1) Σχετικά με τα διασυνδεδεμένα νησιά που εντάσσονται στις λοιπές διοικητικές περιφέρειες, σύμφωνα με το “Πρόγραμμα Ανάπτυξης Φωτοβολταϊκών”, η αδειοδότηση γίνεται βάσει προσκλήσεων και οι λεπτομέρειες και τα σχετικά περιθώρια θα ανακοινωθούν.

2) Σχετικά με τα μη διασυνδεδεμένα νησιά που ανήκουν στις διοικητικές περιφέρειες Βορείου και Νοτίου Αιγαίου καθώς και της Κρήτης η αδειοδότηση γίνεται βάσει προσκλήσεων και οι λεπτομέρειες και τα σχετικά περιθώρια αναφέρονται στην απόφαση της ΡΑΕ με αρ. πρωτ 96/2007

http://www.rae.gr/

----------


## CMS

Αν δεν βαριέστε ... αξίζει να περάσετε μέχρι αύριο το μεσημέρι μία βόλτα από την έκθεση ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ 2007 στην HELLEXPO στο Μαρούσι ... αφήστε λίγο τα βιβλία να δείτε και να ακούσετε εφαρμοσμένες τεχνολογίες ... :Smile: 
Φωτοβολταϊκά, αιολική ενέργεια ... :One thumb up: 

Πολλοί εκθέτες ... και μερικοί από τους μεγαλύτερους πανελλαδικά και παγκοσμίως ... πολλά topics εφαρμογών ...  και πολλοί έμπειροι και γνώστες των αντικειμένων ... :Wink:

----------


## susie19greece

Γεια σας παιδια.Σορρυ αν κανω post  σε λαθος σημειο ειναι το πρωτο post που κανω και η βοηθεια ειπε να γραψω κατι εδω....

----------


## 21century

Καλά έκανες και καλορίζικη στο φόρουμ γιατί λείπει πολύ η γυναικεία παρουσία εδώ μέσα.... Το θέμα με τα φωτοβολταικά ειναι σοβαρό και καθορίζει το μέλλον μας, πόσο μάλλον όταν η χώρα μας έχει αναξιοποίητη σε μεγάλο βαθμό την ηλιακή και αιολική ενέργεια. Να προσθέω μόνο ότι 2 μεγάλα πάρκα εγκαινιάστηκαν πρόχθές στην Αρκαδία...

----------


## cristop

Για απορίες στα φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα μπορείτε να μπείτε εδώ.
http://www.photovoltaic-energy.gr

Συγνώμη που το ποστάρω εδώ αλλά το αντίστοιχο θέμα που αφορούσε τα φωτοβολταϊκά έχει σταματήσει.

----------


## zeta

μια χαρά "πράσινα" είναι τα φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα, αλλά πολυ γραφειοκρατία στην Ελλάδα. Και δεν ξέρω τελικά αν δεν θα φανε από αυτή την πίτα μόνο οι "μεγάλοι". Δεν ειναι κατά τη γνώμη μου η Ελλάδα χώρα για να κάνεις επενδύσεις μακροπρόθεσμες, εκτός και "περισσεύουν". Το είχα ψάξει πολύ το ζήτημα, χωρίς φυσικά να έχω τα λεφτά, αλλά υποτίθεται ότι συνέφερε, και ότι σε 5 χρόνια είχες απόσβεση κλπ, αλλά......

----------


## maik

Ασε πονεμενη ιστορια. Ξερω περιοχη ολοκληρη που οι αγροτες σταματησαν να καλιεργουν γιατι περιμενουν να παρουν αδειες για παραγωγη ηλεκτρικου ρευματος.

----------


## zeta

πολύ πονεμένη. Θα μου πεις, τι αδειοδότηση για φωτοβολταϊκά και πράσινα άλογα, αφού δεν υπάρχει ακόμα χωροταξικό? (και αλίμονο με αυτό που μας ετοιμάζουν...) Ρωτούσες λοιπόν στη Νομαρχία για το αν θα μπορούσε κάποιος να πάρει άδεια, και η απάντηση ήταν ότι ναι, από την χωροταξική επιτροπή της νομαρχίας, αν δεν εχει αρχαιολογικό χώρο, αν, αν, αν... ναι, παίρνεις άδεια. Με υπογραφή δηλ από την πολεοδομία της Νομαρχίας. Μετά όμως σου έλεγαν δεν ξέρουμε αν θα σε κόψει το νέο χωροταξικό. οπότε τρύπες στο νερο. Και στη συνέχεια ανακάλυψα ότι εχουν γίνει 100% περισσότερες αιτήσεις από τις προβλεπόμενες. Οπότε πλέον δεν εχει νόημα να ασχολείται κανείς. Και είναι πολιτικό το θέμα, γιατί τελικά καποιοι εφοπλιστές εχουν αγοράσει τεράστιες εκτάσεις (στη μεγαλόπολη ξέρω θετικά) και εχουν κανει αιτήσεις, δε νομίζω ότι δεν θα πάρουν άδεια...

----------


## cristop

```
ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Δ΄
ΚΑΝΟΝΕΣ ΧΩΡΟΘΕΤΗΣΗΣ ΛΟΙΠΩΝ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ
ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΝΑΝΕΩΣΙΜΕΣ ΠΗΓΕΣ
Άρθρο 17
Κριτήρια χωροθέτησης εγκαταστάσεων
εκμετάλλευσης της ηλιακής ενέργειας
1. Ως περιοχές προτεραιότητας για τη χωροθέτηση εγκαταστάσεων εκμετάλλευσης
της ηλιακής ενέργειας (Φωτοβολταϊκά πεδία) μπορεί ενδεικτικά να θεωρηθούν οι
περιοχές που είναι άγονες ή δεν είναι υψηλής παραγωγικότητας και κατά προτίμηση
αθέατες από πολυσύχναστους χώρους, και με δυνατότητες διασύνδεσης με το Δίκτυο
ή το Σύστημα.
Ειδικότερα για τα νησιά πλην Κρήτης και Εύβοιας είναι επιθυμητή η κατά
προτεραιότητα χωροθέτηση μικρών εγκαταστάσεων όπως αυτές προβλέπονται στα
άρθρα 2 παρ. 4, 4, 8 παρ.8, του ν. 3468/2006 και στο άρθρο 2 της ΚΥΑ 19500/2004.
2. Ως ζώνες αποκλεισμού για τη χωροθέτηση εγκαταστάσεων εκμετάλλευσης της
ηλιακής ενέργειας , δηλαδή ζώνες στις οποίες πρέπει να αποκλείεται η εγκατάστασή
τους, ορίζονται οι εξής κατηγορίες περιοχών:
α. Τα κηρυγμένα διατηρητέα μνημεία της παγκόσμιας πολιτιστικής κληρονομιάς και
τα άλλα μνημεία μείζονος σημασίας της παρ. 5 ββ) του άρθρου 50 του ν. 3028/2002,
καθώς και οι οριοθετημένες αρχαιολογικές ζώνες προστασίας Α που έχουν
καθορισθεί κατά τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 91 του ν. 1892/1991 ή καθορίζονται κατά
τις διατάξεις του ν. 3028/2002.
β. Οι περιοχές απολύτου προστασίας της φύσης και του τοπίου που καθορίζονται
κατά τις διατάξεις των άρθρων 19 παρ. 1 και 2 και 21 του ν. 1650/1986.
γ Οι πυρήνες των Εθνικών Δρυμών, τα κηρυγμένα μνημεία της φύσης και τα
αισθητικά δάση που δεν περιλαμβάνονται στις περιοχές της προηγούμενης
περιπτώσεως β΄.
δ. Οι οικότοποι προτεραιότητας περιοχών της Επικράτειας που έχουν ενταχθεί στον
κατάλογο των τόπων κοινοτικής σημασίας του δικτύου ΦΥΣΗ 2000 σύμφωνα με την
απόφαση 2006/613/ΕΚ της Επιτροπής (ΕΕ L 259 της 21.9.2006, σ. 1).
ε. Τα δάση και οι γεωργικές γαίες υψηλής παραγωγικότητας όπως προβλέπεται από
τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 56 του ν. 2637 / 98 όπως ισχύουν.
3. Ειδικώς για την εγκατάσταση Φωτοβολταϊκών Πεδίων σε πολυσύχναστους
χώρους πρέπει, στο πλαίσιο της σχετικής περιβαλλοντικής αδειοδότησης, να
καθορίζονται τα κατά περίπτωση κατάλληλα μέτρα για τον περιορισμό της οπτικής
όχλησης.
4. Οι αποστάσεις εγκατάστασης των εγκαταστάσεων εκμετάλλευσης της ηλιακής
ενέργειας από τις ζώνες αποκλεισμού της παραγράφου 2 και οι ειδικότεροι όροι
χωροθέτησης των συνοδευτικών τους έργων πρέπει να καθορίζονται, κατά
περίπτωση, στο πλαίσιο της περιβαλλοντικής αδειοδότησης, σύμφωνα με τα γενικά
20
κριτήρια της νομοθεσίας και τους τυχόν ειδικούς κανονισμούς και πρότυπα που έχουν
θεσμοθετηθεί για ορισμένες κατηγορίες συνοδευτικών έργων (πχ. γραμμές μεταφοράς
ΥΤ)
```

Αυτή είναι η τελευταία ΚΥΑ που έχει βγει, από το προηγούμενα προσχέδια έχει αφαιρεθεί το κομμάτι με τις αντανακλάσεις το οποίο για μένα θα κατάστρεφε τα φωτοβολταϊκά. Όντως υπάρχει σε πολλές περιοχές μεγάλος αριθμός αιτήσεων αλλά όχι εγκαταστάσεων. Η σοβαροί επενδυτές θα φανούν στα επόμενα χρόνια γιατί όπως ακούστηκε αρκετοί επενδυτές έκαναν πολλές καταθέσεις στην ΡΑΕ για να πουλήσουν τις εξαιρέσεις και τις άδειες στην πορεία. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ο μεγάλος αριθμός αιτήσεων σε κορεσμένες περιοχές θα φτάσει στην κατασκευή του έργου. Ακόμα Φ/Β συστήματα 20kW είναι τα πιο εύκολα στην αδειοδότηση γιατί δεν περνάνε από ΡΑΕ αλλά μόνο από τη ΔΕΗ και το ΔΕΣΜΗΕ (υπουργείο οικονομικών για επιδότηση). Το «κόλλημα» του συστήματος είναι στις πολεοδομίες αν και πιστεύω είναι πλέον θέμα χρόνου να λυθεί ο χωροταξικός. Θα ήμουνα χαρούμενος ότι άλλες απορίες έχετε για τα Φ/Β να τα συζητήσουμε στην ιστοσελίδα που σας είπα (δεν είναι εταιρεία :P).

----------


## zeta

επειδή εγώ έχω κάνει αρκετά τοπογραφικά για αυτό το λόγο, σε ιδιώτες, αυτό που συνάντησα είναι το εξής: από τις πολεοδομίες πέρναγε εύκολα, αυτή έδιναν την έγκριση. (μιλάμε για πολεοδομιες στη Μεσσηνία, Αρκαδία, Ηλεία, εκεί μου έτυχαν δουλειές). Αλλά σε όλες τις νομαρχίες μου είπαν ότι εμείς εγκρίναμε, αλλά μπορεί να κοπεί πιο πάνω λόγω χωροταξικού. 
Αυτό που έγινε πάντως, είναι ότι οι αιτήσεις ήταν πολλές φορές πάνω από τον προγραμματισμό. Εκεί δεν ξέρω τι θα παιχτεί. Επίσης όταν ο κόσμος το αντιλήφτηκε αυτό, σταμάτησε να ασχολείται. 
τα υπόλοιπα θα τα πούμε στη σελίδα που αναφέρεις.
καλό βράδυ. :Razz:

----------


## cristop

Από’ τι κατάλαβα η έγκριση που έπαιρνες είναι για χρήση γης, εγώ εννοούσα για μελέτη εγκατάστασης δηλαδή τα Φ/Β προσμετρούντε στην κάλυψη κτλ.

----------


## zeta

ναι για χρήση γης, αρχικά,  το δε τοπογραφικό που κατέθετα ειχε πάνω όρους δόμησης, και διάγραμμα κάλυψης. Δηλαδή για τα ΚW που ήθελε κάποιος να εγκαταστήσει, είναι γνωστό πόσα τετραγωνικά καλύπτουν, και επίσης έπρεπε να ισχύει το κριτήριο της πλευρικής απόστασης (15 μέτρα). Ήταν πλήρες το τοπογραφικό, και έγκριση παίρνανε μόνο τα άρτια και οικοδομήσιμα.

----------


## cristop

Μάλιστα σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση Φ/Β συστήματος το κοιτάγανε αρκετή ώρα και στο τέλος είπαν ότι δεν ξέρουν τι να κάνουν.Για την κάλυψη πάει η καθαρή επιφάνεια των Φ/Β η και οι διαδρόμοι που αφήνουμε για την σκίαση γιατί ανάλογα με την εγκατάσταση η απόσταση είναι μικρή και δεν είναι πάνω από 10μ (προσμετράτε?)

----------


## zeta

προσμετράται, η κάλυψη ειναι η συνολική κάλυψη του συστήματος. Και πρέπει να μένουν 15 μέτρα γύρω γύρω, και προσμετράται και το σπιτάκι που θα φτιάξεις για τα λοιπά. Όλα προσμετρούνται δηλαδή.

----------


## 21century

Ισως θα πρέπει να αποτυπώσουμε τις περιχοές της χώρας που υπάρχουν αιτήσεις και επενδυτικά προγράμματα για τέτοια πάρκα..

----------


## zeta

οι αιτήσεις για όλες τις περιφέρειες ήταν πάνω από το 100% των προβλεπόμενων. Στην κατηγορία 100 εως 200 ΚW ήταν πάρα μα πάρα πολλές. αυτά περισι τον Απρίλιο. Δεν θυμάμαι που είχα διαβάσει τα νούμερα, αλλά με ένα  ψάξιμο είναι εύκολο να τα βρει κανεις.

----------


## nikosl

και μετά σου λένε ότι έχουμε ενεργειακό πρόβλημα... :Thumb down:  
αφού υπάρχουν τόσοι πρόθυμοι επενδυτές, και εσύ τους λές όχι, τοτε το πρόβλημα είναι πλέον πολιτειακο...

----------


## zeta

ειναι αρκετά πολύπλοκο. Ενώ θα μπορούσαν να εγκριθουν οι νέες μονάδες, τελικά καθυστερουν, λόγω χωροταξικού, εξαντλει η πολιτεία τις ημερομηνίες, θα τρέχουμε τελευταία στιγμή να τα βάλουμε, και μάλιστα όχι εμείς, αλλά κάποιοι κολλητοί μεγαλοκαρχαρίες, και πάει λέγοντας. Αλλά κανείς δεν απάντησε ξεκάθαρα, για το ποια θα είναι η τιμή αγοράς της κιλοβατώρας, μετά το πέρας της "εγγυημένης" δεκαετίας. Και εκεί αρχίζουν τα δύσκολα  για τους επενδυτές, που δεν έχουν δικά τους κεφάλαια. Και μπορεί τότε η ενέργεια να είναι πολύ φτηνή. Οπότε ούτε αντικατάσταση στα χαλασμένα δεν θα μπορείς να κάνεις. Γιαυτό και κάνανε πίσω πολλοί. Και στην αρχή οι τράπεζες, έδιναν δάνειο για το ποσό που υποτίθεται ο επενδυτής θα έβαζε ως "ίδια κεφάλαια". όταν όμως προέκυψε αυτό το κενό, το έκοψαν. Τι συζητάμε τώρα, εδώ σε 10 χρόνια μπορεί να μην υπάρχει η ίδια η ΔΕΗ, για τι επενδύσεις μιλάμε. Μόνο για μεγάλες. Ο Λάτσης εχει αγοράσει 1700 στρέμματα στην αρκαδία, στη μεγαλόπολη, δίπλα στις εγκαταστάσεις της ΔΕΗ. αν σας λέει αυτό κάτι. Και εδώ που τα λέμε, σιγά μην άφηναν τον κόσμο, να μπει στην αγορά της ενέργειας. Με κέρδος. Να τα πάρουν από όσους το τολμήσουν, μπορεί. Τώρα αν κάποιος έχει τη γη και το χρήμα, μπορεί να προχωρήσει ακάθεκτος.

----------


## maik

Εδω σε ,μερικες περιοχες ειχαν μπει προεκλογικα και οι υποψηφιοι με ταξιματα  για γρηγορες αλλα και αποκλειστικες  αδειες.

----------


## zeta

ε, καλά, αυτό δεν θα εκμεταλευόντουσαν οι πολιτικάντηδες? αλίμονο. :Wink:

----------


## anaksagoras

γιατι δεν υπαρχει καποιος χορηγος να μας πληρωσει και τη γη? :Razz:

----------


## StathisRidis

Εδω που μενω (Νεος κοσμος αθηνα) σε μερικα παρκα εχουν βαλει  Φωτοβολταϊκα φωτα και πραγματι μου εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωση ! Μακαρι παντως ολα τα εξωτερικα φωτα να ηταν ετσι !

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Εγώ σκέπτομαι να βάλω ένα μικρό Φ/Β στη βάρκα μου για να μου φορτίζει την μπαταρία της μπαλαδοκαθετής. Η μηχανή μου δεν έχει δυνατότητα να φορτίζει μπαταρίες.

----------


## shaq141a

Τα φωτοβολταικά στην Ελλάδα παράγουν ενέργεια με πολύ υψηλές τιμές. Αν θέλουμε να είμαστε σοβαροί πρέπει να στηρίξουμε την προσπάθεια που έχει ξεκινήσει ώστε να εγγατασταθούν solar thermal plants στην Βόρεια Αφρική και στη Μέση Ανατολή. Το προσδοκόμενο κόστος είναι 0.05 euro/kwh. Αντίθετα τα subsidised εκτρώματα που προτείνει η Ε.Ε. έχουν πραγματικό κόστος πάνω από 0.3 euro/kwh. Καλύτερα πριν κάνουμε κάτι να το μελετήσουμε και λίγο γιατί η ανάπτυξη ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας δυστυχώς μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε φιάσκο (είδατε τι έγινε με τα βιοκαύσιμα και τα συμφέροντα με τις επιδοτήσεις.)


Για περισσότερες πληροφορίας για το Trans-Mediterranean Renewable Energy Cooperation
http://www.trecers.net/

----------


## vagdsl

Ο γολγοθάς των Φ/Β συνεχίζεται. Την σκυτάλη πήραν οι τοπικοί άρχοντες και οι οικολόγοι πολιτικοί...




> ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΤΥΠΟΥ- ΣΥΡΙΖΑ- ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΜΙΧ,ΠΑΠΑΓΙΑΝΝΑΚΗ-Θ.ΛΕΒΕΝΤΗ- Φωτοβολταϊκός σταθμός στη Μεγαλόπολη
> 
>    ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ
> 
>     08-05-2008
> 
>     Προς τους κ.κ. Υπουργούς: Ανάπτυξης, ΠΕ.ΧΩ.Δ.Ε 
>     Θέμα: Φωτοβολταϊκός σταθμός στη Μεγαλόπολη
> 
> ...


υπάρχει βέβαια και ο αντίλογος από την ΔΕΗ:




> *Διευκρινίσεις σχετικά με το κόψιμο των δέντρων στην περιοχή της Μεγαλόπολης*
> Με αφορμή αναφορές Μέσων Μαζικής Ενημέρωσης σχετικά με το κόψιμο μεγάλου αριθμού δέντρων από τη ΔΕΗ Α.Ε στην περιοχή της Μεγαλόπολης, διευκρινίζονται από την Επιχείρηση τα ακόλουθα:
> 
> Είναι παντελώς αναληθείς οι αναφορές που γίνονται ότι δήθεν η ΔΕΗ προχώρησε στο κόψιμο δέντρων για να κατασκευαστεί νέο εργοστάσιο ή φωτοβολταϊκό πάρκο.
> 
> Αντίθετα , η ΔΕΗ κάνει όλες εκείνες τις ενέργειες που προβλέπονται από τη κείμενη νομοθεσία για την αποκατάσταση πυρόπληκτων περιοχών, με τη φύτευση πολλών χιλιάδων δέντρων.
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα:
> 
> ...

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Μέσα στο πλαίσιο των εναλλακτικών μορφών ενέργειας και συγκεκριμένα στις ΑΠΕ, σκεπτόμουνα το εξής:
Στην εποχή μας κατασκευάζονται αγωγοί τεραστίων διαστάσεων, για την μεταφορά πετρελαίου, από τις παραγωγές χώρες προς την Ευρώπη, ή και άλλες γειτονικές χώρες. Ένα μέρος από αυτήν την ενέργεια, σίγουρα θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για θέρμανση, που σημαίνει την θέρμανση μέσω ζεστού νερού. 
Το ερώτημά μου λοιπόν είναι, γιατί αντί να μεταφέρουμε πετρέλαιο μέσω των αγωγών, να μην μεταφέρουμε με ειδικούς μονωμένους αγωγούς, απ' ευθείας ζεστό νερό από την Σαχάρα, που είναι πολύ εύκολο να παραχθεί, λόγω του κλίματος που επικρατεί εκεί???
Για προσπαθήστε να φανταστείτε ένα ποτάμι με καυτό νερό να ρεύσει προς την Ευρώπη!!!
Αυτό είναι ένας απλός προβληματισμός εκ μέρους μου και θα χαιρόμουν αν κάποιοι πιο ειδικοί από μένα μπορούσαν να αναπτύξουν τις σκέψεις τους πάνω σ' αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## anon

άλλο να μεταφέρεις το καύσιμο, που θα καει τοπικά μέσω της διανομής απο τους αγωγούς, και άλλο να μεταφέρεις θερμό νερό. Οσο καλή μόνωση και νάχεις, οι απώλειες ειναι δραματικές, και μετά αρκετά χιλιόμετρα ανάξιο λόγου. Και η πρόταση σου είναι για εκατοντάδες χιλιόμετρα (μην πω καλύτερα μερικές χιλιάδες).

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> άλλο να μεταφέρεις το καύσιμο, που θα καει τοπικά μέσω της διανομής απο τους αγωγούς, και άλλο να μεταφέρεις θερμό νερό. Οσο καλή μόνωση και νάχεις, οι απώλειες ειναι δραματικές, και μετά αρκετά χιλιόμετρα ανάξιο λόγου. Και η πρόταση σου είναι για εκατοντάδες χιλιόμετρα (μην πω καλύτερα μερικές χιλιάδες).


Ίσως για την Ελλάδα να έχεις δίκιο, αλλά όλα τα κράτη της βορείου Αφρικής δεν χρειάζονται θέρμανση το Χειμώνα?  Ακόμα και η Ισπανία θα μπορούσε να ωφεληθεί.

----------


## anon

Οχι, και πάλι μιλάμε για κολοσιαίες απώλειες. Ειναι πιο πρακτικό να έχεις εκεί φωτοβολταικά, και να μεταφέρεις απευθείας ηλεκτρική ενέργεια με πολύ μικρώτερες απώλειες ( <10% ) με υπερηψηλή τάση. Δεδομένου ότι έχουν τεράστιες εκτάσεις χέρσες (έρημοποιημένες), θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για παραγωγή ηλ. ενέργειας, με χαμηλό κόστος γής. Παραμένει όμως ακόμη μεγάλο το κόστος των φωτοβολταικών.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Έστω και θαμμένος ο αγωγός μέσα στην καυτή άμμο και σε περίβλημα από παχύ φελιζόλ? Πάλι θα ήταν τεράστιες οι απώλειες? 
Τώρα υπάρχει και η λύση να παράγεται με ατμοτουρμπίνες ηλεκτρική ενέργεια και να μεταφέρεται σε μορφή υψηλής τάσης για την αποφυγή απωλειών. Σε όλη την έκταση της Σαχάρας θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν τρομακτικές δυνατότητες παραγωγής ενέργειας.
Πάντως στις τιμές που πουλιούνται τώρα τα Φ/Β, η όποια επένδυση θα ήταν ασύμφορη.

----------


## anon

Yπάρχουν και εναλλακτικοί τρόποι χρήσης της ηλιακής ενέργειας, όπως με κάτοπτρα, αλλά έχουν προβλέψει και δεν παίρνεις την τιμή πώλησης ρεύματος 0,45 παρα μόνο με φωτοβολταικά. Στις άλλες περιπτώσεις (κάτοπτρα), η τιμή ειναι πολύ χαμηλή...

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Υπάρχει τόση ενέργεια γύρω μας, που αν μελετούσαμε διάφορα συστήματα για να την εκμεταλευτούμε, δεν θα καταναλώναμε ούτε λίτρο πετρελαίου.

----------


## shaq141a

> Yπάρχουν και εναλλακτικοί τρόποι χρήσης της ηλιακής ενέργειας, όπως με κάτοπτρα, αλλά έχουν προβλέψει και δεν παίρνεις την τιμή πώλησης ρεύματος 0,45 παρα μόνο με φωτοβολταικά. Στις άλλες περιπτώσεις (κάτοπτρα), η τιμή ειναι πολύ χαμηλή...


Απαράδεκτρα πράγματα. Νομίζω αυτό που θα φάει τις ΑΠΕ είναι η γραφειοκρατεία και όχι η τεχνολογία που βασίζονται.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Συμπεριφέρονται έτσι, ενώ είναι υποχρεωτικό για την Ελλάδα και κινδυνεύει να φάει πρόστιμο, μέχρι μια ορισμένη ημερομηνία να έχει εγκαταστήσει ένα συγκεκριμένο ποσοστό σε ΑΠΕ. Φανταστείτε να μην ήμασταν υποχρεωμένοι τι θα γινόταν? Πλήρης αδιαφορία ρε παιδί μου.

----------


## viron

Ο συγκεκριμένος σχεδιασμός και προτεινόμενες δράσεις για τις ήπιες μορφές ενέργειας στην Ελλάδα βασίστηκαν σε ένα ΜΟΝΟ κίνητρο την επιδότηση και το εύκολο κέρδος.

Τα αποτελέσματα γνωστά, μηδέν.

Τελικά και πάλι προκρίνεται το γνωστό και από άλλες περιπτώσεις σενάριο (βλέπ ολυμπιάδα), όταν φτάσει η παραμονή εκπνοής των προθεσμιών θα δοθούν με αναθέσεις σε ημέτερους και κουμπάρους με συμπράξεις οικων του εξωτερικού  έργα μεγάλης κλίμακας.

Επιβεβαιώνεται δυστυχώς η πραγματικότητα ότι το πολιτικό, επιστημονικό προσωπικό στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι σε θέση να προγραμματίσει να σχεδιάσει και να υλοποιήσει ΚΑΝΕΝΑ έργο υποδομής πέρα από μπετά και ααφαλτο.

Βύρων.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Το έχω ξαναπεί, Ελλαδιστάν γαρ.....

----------


## A_gamer

> άλλο να μεταφέρεις το καύσιμο, που θα καει τοπικά μέσω της διανομής απο τους αγωγούς, και άλλο να μεταφέρεις θερμό νερό. Οσο καλή μόνωση και νάχεις, οι απώλειες ειναι δραματικές, και μετά αρκετά χιλιόμετρα ανάξιο λόγου. Και η πρόταση σου είναι για εκατοντάδες χιλιόμετρα (μην πω καλύτερα μερικές χιλιάδες).


Άσε που και να μην ταξιδεύει σε μεγάλη απόσταση πάλι μιλάμε για θερμική ενέργεια, της οποίας οι απώλειες για μετατροπή σε άλλου είδους ενέργεια είναι τεράστιες, δηλαδή η αποδοτικότητα είναι τόσο χαμηλή που δε συμφέρει.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Άσε που και να μην ταξιδεύει σε μεγάλη απόσταση πάλι μιλάμε για θερμική ενέργεια, της οποίας οι απώλειες για μετατροπή σε άλλου είδους ενέργεια είναι τεράστιες, δηλαδή η αποδοτικότητα είναι τόσο χαμηλή που δε συμφέρει.


Αν δεις το αρχικό μου μήνυμα, θα διαπιστώσεις οτι μιλάω για μεταφορά ενέργειας μόνο για θέρμανση το χειμώνα. Οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να την μετατρέψεις.

----------


## A_gamer

> Αν δεις το αρχικό μου μήνυμα, θα διαπιστώσεις οτι μιλάω για μεταφορά ενέργειας μόνο για θέρμανση το χειμώνα. Οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να την μετατρέψεις.


Α, λάθος μου τότε.

Αλλά έχει δίκιο ο anon και πάλι, θα έπρεπε να ταξιδέψει εκατοντάδες έως χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα σε κάθε περίπτωση για να φτάσει σε κλίματα όπου θα χρησίμευε αν ξεκινούσε π.χ. από τη Σαχάρα.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Αλλά έχει δίκιο ο anon και πάλι, θα έπρεπε να ταξιδέψει εκατοντάδες έως χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα σε κάθε περίπτωση για να φτάσει σε κλίματα όπου θα χρησίμευε αν ξεκινούσε π.χ. από τη Σαχάρα.


Στη βόρεια Αφρική, Αλγερία, Μαρόκο, Τυνησία, κ.λ.π. όλο και κάποιο πρόβλημα θα έχουν το χειμώνα για να ζεστάνουν τα σπίτια τους ή να πλυθούν με ζεστό νερό. Αυτές λοιπόν οι χώρες συνορεύουν με τη Σαχάρα, άρα η απόσταση δεν θα ήταν και πολύ μεγάλη.

........Auto merged post: Κονταξάκης πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Θα μου πεις, εμάς μας ενδιαφέρει μόνο η Ελλαδίτσα μας. Εντάξει, αλλά εγώ μιλάω γενικά για εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας στον Πλανήτη Γη.

----------


## killer_instinct

Με απόφαση του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ
*Εκτός δικτύου ΔΕΗ τα οικιακά φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα*

«Σκιές» στα φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα ρίχνει το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ, το οποίο απαγορεύει σε όσα νοικοκυριά που εγκαθιστούν συστήματα να πωλούν το ρεύμα στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ. Παράλληλα, απαγορεύεται η εγκατάστασή τους σε παραδοσιακούς οικισμούς και διατηρητέα.
Όπως αναφέρουν *Τα Νέα* της Παρασκευής, το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ θεωρεί τα φωτοβολταϊκά ως «συμπληρωματικές εγκαταστάσεις του κτιρίου», διατύπωση που σύμφωνα με την Greenpeace καλύπτει μόνο την ιδιοκατανάλωση της παραγόμενης ενέργειας και όχι την πώλησή της στο δίκτυο του ΔΕΣΜΗΕ, όπως προβλέπει ο νόμος για τις ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας (ΑΠΕ).
Ταυτόχρονα, απαγορεύεται η εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών σε παραδοσιακούς οικισμούς και διατηρητέα κτίρια. Μέχρι σήμερα η εγκατάσταση τέτοιων συστημάτων σε παρόμοια κτίρια επιτρεπόταν, αρκεί να υπήρχε η έγκριση της Επιτροπής Πολεοδομικού και Αρχιτεκτονικού Ελέγχου.
Απόλυτη στασιμότητα σε νέες επενδύσεις, «κατρακύλα» της Ελλάδας στους διεθνείς δείκτες για τις ανανεώσιμες πηγές και κίνδυνο από το 2010 και μετά η χώρα μας να καταβάλει κάθε χρόνο πρόστιμα ύψους 100 εκατ. ευρώ εξαιτίας της αδυναμίας να πετύχει τους στόχους για τους οποίους έχει δεσμευθεί, διαπιστώνει το *ΠΑΣΟΚ*.
_Newsroom ΔΟΛ


_Πηγή: http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...2&lngDtrID=244

----------


## waste

ωρες ωρες καταλαβαινω ποσο μικρουλης και νεαρουλης ειμαι οταν μου ελεγε πριν απο 1 χρονο ενας φιλος μεγαλυτερος: ωρε μην εισαι χαζος. δεν θα αφησουν κανενα μικρο να μπει στην αγορα. εαν η αποδοση κεφαλαιου ειναι αυτη που λες θα τα συμφωνισουν με 5-6 μεγάλους και θα τελειωσει εκει η ιστορια

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Έχω την εντύπωση οτι αυτοί (οι τυχεροί) που θα κατορθώσουν τελικά να εγκαταστήσουν Φ/Β και με σύνδεση στη ΔΕΗ, θα δεινοπαθήσουν για να πληρωθούν.

----------


## zeta

μα γιαυτο και σταματησαν οι μικροι να ασχολουνται τελικα.
ελαχιστοι μικροι θα επιβιωσουν, και τελικα θα πληρωθουν το 2050.
τα εχουν κανονισει...

----------


## kennyyy

Σεμνά και ταπεινά πάντα...Μην τύχει και φτηνήνει κανένα σύστημα και αρχίζει να βγάζει λεφτά ο καθείς από τα Φ/Β  :Smile:

----------


## andreasermones

το θεμα ειναι οτι τα χουνε κανει μπαχαλο με τις διαδικασιες που δινουνε για αδειοδοτηση στους παραγωγους και οτι ουτε και αυτοι ξερουν ποσες εχουνε δωσει και ποσες απομενουνε...τωρα ειναι καπως ασυμφορο για εναν μικρο παραγωγο να επενδυσει και ειναι καλυτερα να περιμενουμε να φτηνινουν τα φωτοβολταικα παρα να κανουμε μια αβεβαιη επενδυση ειδικα οταν μας πληρνει η δεη....τελοςπαντων τουλαχιστον καναμε ενα καλο βημα προς τα εκει και σιγα σιγα ελπιζω να γινουνε και αλλα βηματα προς τα  εκει...

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Παιδιά, δείτε αυτό και πέστε μου τη γνώμη σας
http://technologein.pathfinder.gr/Hydrosol

----------


## miltiadis21

Πάρα πολυ ενδιαφέρον το θέμα φαίνεται απο μία πρώτη ματιά

----------


## harris

> Παιδιά, δείτε αυτό και πέστε μου τη γνώμη σας
> http://technologein.pathfinder.gr/Hydrosol


Δείχνει εξαιρετικό!!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## alexopth69

Πολύ πολύ ενδιαφέρον...

----------


## anon

εμένα μου μοιάζει με κρύα σύντηξη.... Ειδωμεν.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> εμένα μου μοιάζει με κρύα σύντηξη.... Ειδωμεν.


Καμία σχέση, η διαδικασία είναι καθαρά χειμική, χωρίς επιπτώσεις για το περιβάλλον.

----------


## anon

Eννοώ too good to be true, όπως και η επιστημονική ανακοίνωση για την κρύα σύντηξη που αποδείχθηκε τελικά κόλαφος. Ελπίζω να μην ειναι κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## maik

Αυτο το στοιχειο που λεει οτι βαζει στον σωληνα που προκαλει την διασπαση του νερου τι ειναι;

----------


## anon

κάτι σαν καταλύτης...

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Αυτο το στοιχειο που λεει οτι βαζει στον σωληνα που προκαλει την διασπαση του νερου τι ειναι;


Δεν λέει!  Ίσως να είναι πατενταρισμένο.

........Auto merged post: Κονταξάκης πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Eννοώ too good to be true, όπως και η επιστημονική ανακοίνωση για την κρύα σύντηξη που αποδείχθηκε τελικά κόλαφος. Ελπίζω να μην ειναι κάτι τέτοιο...


Στην σύντηξη, οι θερμοκρασίες που απαιτούνται είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολες.

----------


## maik

Ακριβως αυτο. 
Η παραγωγη αυτου του υλικου ισως ειναι πολυ πιο επιβαρυντικη για το περιβαλον.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Ακριβως αυτο. 
> Η παραγωγη αυτου του υλικου ισως ειναι πολυ πιο επιβαρυντικη για το περιβαλον.


Έχεις δίκιο να είσαι επιφυλακτικός, έχουν δει τόσα και τόσα τα μάτια μας.
Καλά θα κάνουν να το διευκρινίσουν αυτό για να μην ανησυχεί ο κόσμος.

----------


## viron

Αν η τεχνολογία που υποτίθεται έχουν αναπτύξει είναι τόσο δραματικά πρωτοποριακή γιατί κλαίγονται και 'ζητιανεύουν' για κρατική ενίσχυση?

Τα 2 εκατομμύρια είναι 'ψιχουλα' , αν θέλουν υπάρχουν χρηματοδότες για δεκαπλάσια, αρκεί να πειστούν ότι υπάρχει πραγματικό αντικέιμενο και οχι παιχνιδάκια σε δοκιμαστικούς σωλήνες.

Βύρων.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Εγώ νομίζω οτι ο κίνδυνος, για να μην υλοποιηθεί αυτή η πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα μελέτη, προέρχεται μάλλον από τα μεγάλα συμφέροντα, τα οποία αν κρίνουν οτι θίγονται, θα κάνουν το παν για να το αποτρέψουν.

----------


## anon

> Στην σύντηξη, οι θερμοκρασίες που απαιτούνται είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολες.



Γιαυτό μίλησα για κρυα σύντηξη, που ναι μεν βγήκαν και κάνανε δημοσιεύσεις, ότι ανακάλυψαν την κρύα σύντηξη, σε θερμοκρασίες σχεδόν περιβάλλοντος, αλλά τελικά ήταν fake.....

----------


## McAli

Γεια χαρά!

Σήμερα είδα στην τηλεόραση να διαφημίζεται ένα καινούργιο (λέει) πρόγραμμα χρηματοδότησης ΑΠΕ από το Δ' ΚΠΣ. Στο τέλος είχε και μια ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση για περισσότερες πληροφορήσιες αλλά δεν την πρόλαβα (κακό σήμα στην τηλεόραση) οπότε προσπάθησα να το ψάξω στο διαδίκτυο. Τζίφος η δουλειά.
Βρήκα όμως κάπου το παρακάτω:




> _Σαφώς βελτιωμένο, σε σύγκριση με την προηγούμενη έκδοσή του, κατατέθηκε στη Βουλή το σχέδιο νόμου για τις Ανανεώσιμες Πηγές Ενέργειας (ΑΠΕ) από τον Υπουργό Ανάπτυξης, κ. Δημήτρη Σιούφα (ψηφίστηκε στις 6 Ιουνίου)._
> 
> ......
> Περισσότερα:
> 
> http://www.oikologos.gr/News2006/0321.html



Φαίνεται ότι έχουν κάνει κάποιες αλλαγές τουλάχιστον σχετικά με τους χρήστες-για-την-πάρτη-τους.

Έχει πέσει στην αντίληψή σας στο διαδίκτυο κάτι για το σχετικό πρόγραμμα;

----------


## michael92

> να κάνω μία ερώτηση που μπορεί να είναι τελείως ηλίθια?
> υπάρχει κίνδυνος να πέσει η θερμοκρασία της γής απο την αύξηση των φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων?
> αφού η ηλιακή ενέργεια απο θερμική θα μετατρέπεται σε χημική -> ηλεκτρική.
> δηλαδή και αυτή η πηγή ενέργειας έχει κάποιο όριο. 
> δε λέω ότι είναι κακό, το αντίθετο μάλιστα αλλά εάν αυξηθεί το ποσοστό αύξησης ανα έτος περισσότερο κάπου θα πρέπει να μπεί κάποιο όριο


Αν συνέβαινε αυτό θα βοηθούσε 100% στο πρόβλημα της υπερθέρμανσης του πλανήτη, αλλά σκέψου το 25% της Γης είναι στεριά και πόσο είναι από αυτό κατοικείται; αλλά και σε πόσο από αυτό που κατοικείται θα εγκατασταθούν φοτοβολταϊκά φύλλα;

----------


## aa144

Παιδιά τα φωτοβολταϊκά δεν παράγουν σε όλη τη διάρκεια της ζωής τους ενέργεια ούτε όση χρειάστηκε για να κατασκευαστεί το αλουμινένιο πλαίσιο που έχουν για προστασία στην περίμετρο των πάνελ. (Το καθαρό αλουμίνιο κατασκευάζεται βιομηχανικά με ηλεκτρόλυση τήγματος που είναι μια εξαιρετικά ενεργοβόρα διαδικασία.) Και χωρίς να συνυπολογίσουμε την ενέργεια που χρειάζεται για να κατασκευαστεί βιομηχανικά το καθαρό πυρίτιο σε κρύσταλλο, όπου και εκεί χρειάζεται τήγμα, άρα πολλή ενέργεια.

Οπότε, και με βάση αυτό, δεν τίθεται θέμα καν αν η κατασκευή των Φ/Β και η βέλτιστη χρήση τους καθόλη τη διάρκεια ζωής τους έχει θετικό ενεργειακό ισοζύγιο. Και ας μην μιλήσουμε για την εντροπία καλύτερα έ; 

Τα Φ/Β είναι καλά για εκεί που δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε τίποτε άλλο, και δεν θέλουμε θόρυβο από ανεμογεννήτριες κτλ. Αν μιλάμε στα σοβαρά για ενεργειακή επάρκεια μιας χώρας, τότε μόνο πυρηνική ενέργεια, και για άλλοθι μερικές ανεμογεννήτριες σε κανένα βουνό μακρυά από κατοικημένες περιοχές.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Και ας μην μιλήσουμε για την εντροπία καλύτερα έ;


Νόμος Θερμοδυναμικής: Κάθε φορά που η ενέργεια μετατρέπεται από τη μια μορφή στην άλλη, ένα ποσό της αποδίδεται, χάνεται στο περιβάλλον με τη μορφή υποβαθμισμένης (εξασθενημένης) θερμικής ενέργειας.
Δηλαδή ένα χαρακτηριστικό της ενέργειας είναι ότι κάθε φορά που περνά από τη μία μορφή στην άλλη, μόνο ένα ορισμένο ποσοστό της ενέργειας μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί. Το πηλίκο της ποσότητας του έργου που παράγει ένα σύστημα προς την εισερχόμενη ενέργεια, ονομάζεται απόδοση και εκφράζεται συνήθως σε ποσοστό επί τοις εκατό. Π.χ. *η απόδοση των φωτοβολταϊκών στοιχείων κυμαίνεται ανάλογα με το υλικό κατασκευής τους από 7 έως 15%, ενώ η απόδοση ενός συμβατικού θερμοηλεκτρικού σταθμού της ΔΕΗ είναι 30% περίπου.* Η υπόλοιπη ενέργεια, μεταφέρεται τελικά στο περιβάλλον με τη μορφή θερμότητας, η οποία είναι μη αξιοποιήσιμη μορφή ενέργειας. Προκύπτει λοιπόν ότι δεν μπορούμε να εξοικονομήσουμε ενέργεια ανακυκλώνοντας την ίδια την ενέργεια (όπως κάνουμε με την ύλη). Αυτό επιβάλει ο 2ος Νόμος της Θερμοδυναμικής που ονομάζεται και νόμος της Εντροπίας ή νόμος της Ποιότητας.

----------


## aa144

Και συνυπολόγισε πόσο αυξάνεις την εντροπία στις καύσεις που απαιτούνται για την παραγωγή του ρεύματος που χρειάζεται κατά τα στάδια κατασκευής του αλουμινίου (τήγμα και ηλεκτρόλυση) και του κρυστάλλου πυριτίου (τήγμα). Βέβαια ο τελικός πελάτης δεν τα ξέρει αυτά, ούτε και χρειάζεται να τα ξέρει, αφού υπάρχει εμπορικός στόχος να πωληθεί το προϊόν ως "οικολογικό".

Όλα καλά με τα Φ/Β, καλή τεχνολογία για εκεί που δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική λύση, αλλά όχι να το παρουσιάζουμε και σαν "ανανεώσιμη" μέθοδο, αφού δυστυχώς για εμάς, τα πλαίσια αλουμινίου και οι κρύσταλλοι πυριτίου δεν φυτρώνουν στα δέντρα, αλλά κατασκευάζονται με πολύ μεγάλη δαπάνη ενέργειας που παράγεται φυσικά με συμβατικούς τρόπους, ή στην καλύτερη περίπτωση με πυρηνική ενέργεια, έστω και σε προηγμένο αντιδραστήρα με ανακυκλούμενα πυρηνικά καύσιμα.

Πάντα όμως το ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΟ ενεργειακό ισοζύγιο ενός Φ/Β πάνελ θα είναι τραγικά αρνητικό, αφού δεν θα παράξει ποτέ ούτε την ενέργεια που απαιτήθηκε για την κατασκευή του, άσχετα αν δεν το λέμε για να μη χαλάσουμε μια αναπτυσόμενη αγορά σε αυτόν τον κλάδο.

----------


## anon

Δεν το γνωρίζω αυτό, αλλά εαν η ενέργεια που απαιτείται για την κατασκευή ενός πάνελ ειναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη απο αυτή που θα παραγάγει καθόλο τον ωφέλιμο χρόνο ζωής του, τότε σίγουρα δεν ειναι μια σωστή λύση. Ομως μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικά απίθανο αυτο που λές. Πχ ένα πάνελ με επιφάνεια 1τμ έχει ισχύ 150 W το λιγότερο. Με μέσο χρόνο 8 ώρες σε καθημερινή βάση, χειμώνα - καλοκαίρι (*), αυτό σημαίνει ότι σε ένα χρόνο το συγκεκριμένο πάνελ θα έχει παραγάγει συνολικά 440 περίπου κιλοβατώρες, ενώ στα 20 χρόνια ζωής με 25, θα έχει "βγάλει" 8800 κιλοβατώρες, που δεν ειναι καθόλου λίγη ενέργεια. Κάποιο λινκ ή κάποια στοιχεία θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτα, διαφορετικά προσωπικά θα θεωρήσω ότι είναι ακόμη ένα FUD απο λομπίστες των πυρηνικών. 

(*) Για να προλάβω τους αρνητές, έβαλα μόνο 8 ώρες, αλλά η μέση ηλιοφάνεια είναι περισσότερη, για να καλύψω περιπτώσεις που δεν υπάρχει επαρκής ηλιοφάνεια. Επίσης έβαλα 150 βάτ, την στιγμη που αυτού του μεγέθους πάνελς έχουν μαξιμουμ 180-220.

EDIT: Σύμφωνα με αυτό  το ενεργειακό κόστος παραγωγής αλουμινίου ειναι περίπου 15 κιλοβατώρες στο κιλό!  Και όλοι ξέρουμε πόσο πολυ ειναι ένα κιλό αλουμίνιο, μιας και ειναι ελαφρύ. Αρα η όλη ιστορία ειναι τελείως fake περί ενεργειακού κόστους, ένα απόλυτο hoax. Παράδειγμα. Αυτό το πάνελ  ζυγίζει 21 κιλά σύνολο. Οπως μπορεί να φανεί και απο την φωτό, το αλουμινιο ειναι πολύ μικρό μέρος της όλης κατασκευής. Αλλά ακόμη και όλο να κόστιζε "ενεργειακά" όσο το αλουμίνιο, αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχει ένα ενεργειακό κόστος 21 Χ 15 = 315 κιλοβατώρες!!!! Αυτό ειναι μάλλον πολύ μακριά απο τις 8800 κιλοβατώρες που υπολόγισα με 150 βατ ισχυ (και όχι 200 που λέει αυτό).....


EDIT2: Οπως το φαντάστηκα. Δεν ειναι τίποτα άλλο παρα urban legend. Ευγε. Πάρτε και ένα άλλο λινκ http://www.en-genius.net/site/zones/...on/grne_073007 Και όπως αναφέρεται ήδη απο το 2000 και 2004 σε πάνελς απόδοσης 12-14 % το πολυ, κάνουν ενεργειακή απόσβεση σε 3 με 3μιση χρόνια, σε πιο βόριες απο την ελλάδα χώρες.... Αρα αφήστε τα FUD.

----------


## aa144

Πράγματι, παίρνω ποσοστό από κάθε πυρηνικό αντιδραστήρα που κατασκευάζεται. Οφείλω να το παραδεχτώ.

Στα υπόλοιπα, είναι πολύ συχνό σε μελέτες ή "μελέτες" να υπάρχει επιλεκτικά τμηματική απεικόνιση του κόστους κατασκευής μιας οποιασδήποτε συσκευής ή υλικού. Για παράδειγμα, μπορεί το κόστος ειδικά της ηλεκτρόλυσης στο πιο αποδοτικό εργοστάσιο στον κόσμο να είναι τόσο, αυτό δεν είναι σαν να λέμε ότι βάζουμε σε μια συσκευή τόση ενέργεια και μας βγάζει ένα κιλό αλουμίνιο. Όποιος έχει δει εργοστάσιο αλουμινίου, περιοχές εξόρυξης βωξίτη, και τις περιοχές που περιβάλλουν τις περιοχές εξόρυξης και τις περιοχές που περιβάλλουν τα εργοστάσια, μπορεί να καταλάβει ότι το πράγμα δεν είναι "τόσο" απλό.

Αν δούμε τη συνολική εικόνα, και αν συμπεριλάβουμε όλο το κόστος μιας εγκατάστασης, όπου πέρα από το ενεργειακό κόστος των υλικών, και το συνολικό κόστος επένδυσης (όχι μόνο αυτό που πληρώνει ο "επενδυτής", αλλά και αυτό που πληρώνει ο κάθε φορολογούμενος μέσω της "επιδότησης"), μαζί με το κάθε είδους γκρίζο κόστος για όλη την αλυσίδα παραγωγής, δεν θα πάρουμε τα δεδομένα που αναφέρονται στις "μελέτες" που δημοσιεύουν εταιρίες που κατασκευάζουν Φ/Β πάνελ. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που αν θέλουμε να μάθουμε πόσο βλάπτουν τα κινητά, δεν θα μας το πούνε οι μελέτες που χρηματοδοτούνται από τις εταιρίες που τα κατασκευάζουν. Για τον ίδιο λόγο που οι καπνοβιομηχανίες μετά από 50 χρόνια υποχρεώθηκαν νομικά να αναφέρουν την πραγματικότητα, την οποία και σήμερα επίσημα αμφισβητούν σε εξίσου "επιστημονικές" μελέτες. Εϊναι πολύ απλό να το καταλάβουμε αυτό, οι άνθρωποι τη δουλειά τους κάνουν, και ο τζίρος είναι μεγάλος, στις μελέτες θα κολλήσουμε τώρα, σου βγάζουμε ότι μελέτη θέλεις.

Όσο τώρα για την πραγματική απόδοση ενός πάνελ των 150 Watt, όποιος από εσάς έχει πραγματική εμπειρία από πραγματικές εγκαταστάσεις και πραγματικές μετρήσεις για την πραγματική απόδοση σε πραγματικές συνθήκες, και δεν διαβάζει απλά τα διαφημιστικά φυλλάδια, ευχαρίστως να το συζητήσουμε, έχω σύστημα σε λειτουργία επί πολλά χρόνια και πλήρεις μετρήσεις σε αυτό. Με δυο λόγια θα σας πω, αυτά που διαβάζετε στα φυλλάδια, απλά δεν υπάρχουν. Ίσως να υπάρχουν στη φαντασία αυτών που κατασκευάζουν τα πάνελ, ή να υπάρξουν άμα πάμε τα πάνελ στο διάστημα, κάπου αρκετά πιο κοντά στον ήλιο πάντως. Οπότε όποιος βασίζει οικονομοτεχνικές μελέτες πάνω στα διαφημιστικά φυλλάδια, καλύτερα να το μελετήσει το πράγμα λίγο καλύτερα, με μια μικρή δοκιμαστική εγκατάσταση π.χ. όπου θα πάρει μετρήσεις τάσης και έντασης ρεύματος που παράγει το πάνελ την κάθε ώρα της μέρας, και μετά ας κάνει τους υπολογισμούς του. Όλα αυτά χωρίς να υπολογίσουμε το ενεργειακό (και όχι μόνο) κόστος της μετατροπής του ρεύματος, αφού στη μορφή που βγαίνει από το πάνελ, δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί πουθενά.

Επίσης ένα σημείο που πρέπει να σκεφτούμε, είναι η δυνατότητα μέσω της παγκόσμιας αγοράς των Φ/Β πάνελ να "εξάγουμε" το γκρίζο κόστος σε άλλες, πιο υποανάπτυκτες και πιο οικολογικά αναίσθητες χώρες. Π.χ. τα εργοστάσια αλουμινίου, πυριτίου, γυαλιού, χαλκού, κτλ που απαιτούνται, μπορεί να βρίσκονται στην άλλη άκρη της γης, και άρα "δεν έγινε και τίποτε" αφού εμείς εδώ δεν τα βλέπουμε, και ούτε υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες τους στα διαφημιστικά των Φ/Β πάνελ. Όλα έχουν ένα γκρίζο κόστος, είτε επιλέγουμε να το δούμε, είτε όχι. Βέβαια, ειδικά στην Ελλάδα έχουμε μεγάλη ειδίκευση στο να εξάγουμε το γκρίζο κόστος αλλού, αφού εισάγουμε συνεχώς επί χρόνια ηλεκτρική ενέργεια από γειτονικές χώρες, χωρίς να μας ενδιαφέρει πώς παράγεται, αφού "είμαστε οικολόγοι", και έτσι δεν θέλουμε εργοστάσια στη χώρα μας. Πάλι καλά που δεν μπορούμε να στείλουμε και τα σκουπίδια μας σε γειτονικές χώρες, θα το κάναμε χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη, αφού "είμαστε οικολόγοι".

Βιβλιογραφία για όποιον χρειάζεται παραπάνω πληροφορίες:

Handbook of Photovoltaic Science and Engineering, των Antonio Luque (Instituto de Energıa Solar, Universidad Politecnica de Madrid, Spain) και Steven Hegedus (Institute of Energy Conversion, University of Delaware, USA).

Wind and Solar Power Systems του Mukund R. Patel, Ph.D., P.E. (U.S. Merchant Marine Academy
Kings Point, New York).

----------


## gmaitre

Αν ήταν έτσι όπως τα λες δε θα πίναμε αναψυκτικά σε τενεκεδάκια και τα κουφώματα στο σπίτι μας θα ήταν ξύλινα.

Πρώτα μας λες για το κοστός παραγωγής κ.τ.λ του αλουμινίου και μετά διαβάζω ένα ποστ όπου λες μόνο η πυρηνική ενέργεια είναι ουσιαστικά βιώσιμη.Χωρίς να υπολογίσεις κόστος εγκατάστασης, κατασκευής , απεγκατάστασης ,αποθήκευσης αποβλήτων κ.τ.λ...

Όσο αφορά την πυρηνική ενέργεια ακόμα δεν είναι ασφαλής για σεισμογενείς χώρες όπως η Ελλάδα.Παράδειγμα η Ιαπωνία με πάρα πολλά χρόνια εμπειρίας στον τομέα αυτό και με συνεχείς διαρροές ραδιενέργειας τα τελευταία χρόνια.

Τέλος η πυρηνική σύντηξη υπάρχει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.Ο τρόπος να τη συλλέξουμε είναι οι ΑΠΕ.

----------


## aa144

> Αν ήταν έτσι όπως τα λες δε θα πίναμε αναψυκτικά σε τενεκεδάκια και τα κουφώματα στο σπίτι μας θα ήταν ξύλινα.
> 
> Πρώτα μας λες για το κοστός παραγωγής κ.τ.λ του αλουμινίου και μετά διαβάζω ένα ποστ όπου λες μόνο η πυρηνική ενέργεια είναι ουσιαστικά βιώσιμη.Χωρίς να υπολογίσεις κόστος εγκατάστασης, κατασκευής , απεγκατάστασης ,αποθήκευσης αποβλήτων κ.τ.λ...
> 
> Όσο αφορά την πυρηνική ενέργεια ακόμα δεν είναι ασφαλής για σεισμογενείς χώρες όπως η Ελλάδα.Παράδειγμα η Ιαπωνία με πάρα πολλά χρόνια εμπειρίας στον τομέα αυτό και με συνεχείς διαρροές ραδιενέργειας τα τελευταία χρόνια.
> 
> Τέλος η πυρηνική σύντηξη υπάρχει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.Ο τρόπος να τη συλλέξουμε είναι οι ΑΠΕ.


Παιδιά, ας κοιτάξουμε και λίγο πιο σφαιρικά τον κόσμο, πέρα από το σπίτι μας, τη γειτονιά μας, την πόλη μας κτλ. Μπορούμε να είμαστε ρεαλιστές; Αν σταματούσαν οι πυρηνικοί αντιδραστήρες πάνω στη γη, δεν θα είχαμε ενέργεια ούτε για να κατασκευάσουμε τα σπίρτα για να ανάψουμε το κερί στο σπίτι μας, αν είχαμε και σπίτι και δεν μέναμε σε σπηλιά.

Καλύτερα να μην συμπεριφερόμαστε και σκεπτόμαστε σαν τον Κνίτη του ανέκδοτου που κατηγορούσε όλη μέρα τον καπιταλισμό αλλά είχε στην κωλότσεπη οπωσδήποτε τσιγάρα Marlboro. Και φυσικά δεν οδηγούσε Lada...

Όπως έχω πει και αλλού, τα Φ/Β είναι μια χαρά αν τα δούμε σαν αυτό που είναι στην πραγματικότητα, μια εναλλακτική μέθοδος που βολεύει εκεί που δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε κάτι άλλο. Αρκετά πιο χρήσιμες είναι οι ανεμογεννήτριες. Αλλά αν ρωτάμε πώς πραγματικά παράγεται η ενέργεια που κινεί τον κόσμο μας, που παράγει όλα αυτά που θεωρούμε δεδομένα, ΑΝ μπορούμε να δούμε πέρα από τη μύτη μας πώς φτιάχτηκε και λειτουργεί ο τεχνολογικός πολιτισμός που θεωρούμε δεδομένο, τότε μιλάμε για ρητορικό ερώτημα...

Στον παραπάνω συλλογισμό, σοβαρό εμπόδιο αποτελεί ο συνήθης τρόπος του Έλληνα να αποσυνδέει την κατανάλωση αγαθών (όπου και είναι ειδικευμένος) από την παραγωγή τους (όπου είναι εντελώς ανίδεος). Αλλά δεν πειράζει, δεν χρειάζεται να συμφωνούν όλοι σε όλα, προφανώς.

----------


## MAuVE

Να σας πω μία παλιά ιστορία που μπορεί να φανεί και σήμερα χρήσιμη.

Στο δεύτερο μισό της δεκαετίας του 70, μετά την πτώση της χούντας, η κυβέρνηση αποφάσισε την δημιουργία του πρώτου σταθμού ηλεκτροπαραγωγής από πυρηνικό καύσιμο. 

Το σημείο εγκατάστασης που είχε επιλεγεί ήταν η Εύβοια, αλλά οι κάτοικοί της δεν ήθελαν την μονάδα και αυτή έκοβε βόλτες μεταξύ Αλιβερίου και Καρύστου.

Τότε η ΔΕΗ είχε δημοσιεύσει μία προκήρυξη για την πρόσληψη 15-20 μηχανικών που θα επάνδρωναν την υπό ίδρυση διεύθυνση των πυρηνικών σταθμών.

Ο αρμόδιος υπουργός της εποχής, που όπως φαίνεται είχε συναίσθηση του που πατούσε, είχε δώσει εντολή ώστε η επιλογή των υποψηφίων να γίνει κατά το δυνατό με τον πιο αντικειμενικό τρόπο.

Έτσι, η προκήρυξη ζητούσε νέους ηλεκτρολόγους-μηχανολόγους του ΕΜΠ που να γνωρίζουν καλά την Αγγλική και τούτο γιατί με την πρόσληψη προβλέπετο μία διετής εκπαίδευση στις ΗΠΑ.

Η επιλογή θα γινόταν βάσει βαθμού διπλώματος, βαθμού στο μάθημα της πυρηνικής τεχνολογίας και βαθμού στο κατ΄επιλογή μάθημα των ειδικών κεφαλαίων πυρηνικής τεχνολογίας.

Είχαν καταλάβει ότι σε αυτόν τον τομέα δεν χωρούσε ούτε πολιτικό μέσο, ούτε ρουσφέτι, ούτε μπαλαμούτι δια της μεθόδου της συνέντευξης.

Στην αρχή είχα ενθουσιαστεί με την προοπτική, γιατί οι βαθμοί μου μου εξασφάλιζαν, αν όχι την πρώτη, μια από τις πρώτες θέσεις.

Ετσι, όταν με ειδοποίησαν ότι το σχέδιο για πυρηνικά εγκαταλείπεται είπα "για δες ατυχία".

Μετά από χρόνια όταν συνέβη το ατύχημα στο Τσερνομπιλ άλλαξα γνώμη και είπα "για δες τύχη".

Σήμερα, 30+ χρόνια μετά, σκέφτομαι και τρομάζω με τους γαλαζιο-πρασινο-φρουρούς που προφανώς θα προσλάβει η ΔΕΗ για να επανδρώσουν την σχολάζουζα διεύθυνση παραγωγής από πυρηνική ενέργεια.

----------


## aa144

> Να σας πω μία παλιά ιστορία που μπορεί να φανεί και σήμερα χρήσιμη.
> 
> Στο δεύτερο μισό της δεκαετίας του 70, μετά την πτώση της χούντας, η κυβέρνηση αποφάσισε την δημιουργία του πρώτου σταθμού ηλεκτροπαραγωγής από πυρηνικό καύσιμο. 
> 
> Το σημείο εγκατάστασης που είχε επιλεγεί ήταν η Εύβοια, αλλά οι κάτοικοί της δεν ήθελαν την μονάδα και αυτή έκοβε βόλτες μεταξύ Αλιβερίου και Καρύστου.
> 
> Τότε η ΔΕΗ είχε δημοσιεύσει μία προκήρυξη για την πρόσληψη 15-20 μηχανικών που θα επάνδρωναν την υπό ίδρυση διεύθυνση των πυρηνικών σταθμών.
> 
> Ο αρμόδιος υπουργός της εποχής, που όπως φαίνεται είχε συναίσθηση του που πατούσε, είχε δώσει εντολή ώστε η επιλογή των υποψηφίων να γίνει κατά το δυνατό με τον πιο αντικειμενικό τρόπο.
> ...


Σε αυτά που λες έχεις δίκιο, πράγματι στη χώρα του απόλυτου τίποτε και της απόλυτης διαφθοράς, όπου δεν μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε μόνοι μας ούτε καν καρφιά, ούτε καν σπίρτα, ας ξεκινήσουμε από τα πιο απλά ( αν και είναι λίγο αργά πια).

Και πράγματι, έχουμε συνηθίσει πάρα πολύ να στέλνουμε έμμεσα τις γκρίζες συνέπειες της παγκόσμιας ανάπτυξης σε άλλους. 

Αν τα  παραπάνω συνδυαστούν, τότε έχουμε το αποτέλεσμα όπου ναι μεν δεν έχουμε τις συνέπειες, αλλά είμαστε και αθεράπευτα πλέον χρεωκοπημένοι, υποανάπτυκτοι και διεφθαρμένοι, και τελικά άξιοι της τύχης μας, αφού αν θέλεις να συμμετέχεις στην ανάπτυξη, πρέπει να συμμετέχεις στην ανάπτυξη και όχι μόνο στην κατανάλωση της ανάπτυξης που παράγουν άλλοι.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Τέλος η πυρηνική σύντηξη υπάρχει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.Ο τρόπος να τη συλλέξουμε είναι οι ΑΠΕ.


Τι εννοείς όταν λες "να συλλέξουμε την πυρηνική σύντηξη"??

........Auto merged post: Κονταξάκης πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δεν το γνωρίζω αυτό, αλλά εαν η ενέργεια που απαιτείται για την κατασκευή ενός πάνελ ειναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη απο αυτή που θα παραγάγει καθόλο τον ωφέλιμο χρόνο ζωής του, τότε σίγουρα δεν ειναι μια σωστή λύση.


Σωστή η παρατήρησή σου και περιμένω κι εγώ που δεν είμαι ειδικός, μια τεκμηριωμένη απάντηση.

........Auto merged post: Κονταξάκης πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ..... Και όπως αναφέρεται ήδη απο το 2000 και 2004 σε πάνελς απόδοσης 12-14 % το πολυ, *κάνουν ενεργειακή απόσβεση σε 3 με 3μιση χρόνια*, σε πιο βόριες απο την ελλάδα χώρες.... Αρα αφήστε τα FUD.


Ναι αλλά αυτή η απόσβεση γίνεται με πριμοδότηση της Ευρώπης, αφού η κιλοβατώρα αγοράζεται από τη ΔΕΗ με 48 λεπτά ενώ σε μας την πουλάνε 8-10 λεπτά. Άρα αυτή διαφορά χρημάτων κάπου πρέπει να βρεθεί....

----------


## maik

> Ναι αλλά αυτή η απόσβεση γίνεται με πριμοδότηση της Ευρώπης, αφού η κιλοβατώρα αγοράζεται από τη ΔΕΗ με 48 λεπτά ενώ σε μας την πουλάνε 8-10 λεπτά. Άρα αυτή διαφορά χρημάτων κάπου πρέπει να βρεθεί....


Για* ενεργιακη* αποσβεση ειπε ο φιλος. Οχι οικονομικη.

----------


## gmaitre

> Τι εννοείς όταν λες "να συλλέξουμε την πυρηνική σύντηξη"??


Η ενέργεια του ήλιου προέρχεται από σύντηξη υδρογόνου.Απότελεσμα ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία-ηλιακό δυναμικό-θαλάσσιο δυναμικό -αιολικό δυναμικό.

Απαντώ και σε σένα aa144.

Η πορτογαλία οδεύει σε 56% παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας από ΑΠΕ.Η Γερμανία είναι ήδη στο 30%.Η Δανία επίσης κάπου πάνω από 20%.Χώρες όπως η Ελλάδα μπορούν να καλύπτονται 100% από ΑΠΕ.Όλη η Ευρώπη με εξαίρεση τη Γαλλία κινείται προς τις ΑΠΕ.

Τέλος λες πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε την πραγματικότητα.Ότι το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό της ενέργειας σήμερα παράγεται από ορυκτά καύσιμα και πυρηνική ενέργεια είναι όντως γεγονός.Το θέμα είναι ότι είναι αναγχρονισμός να συνεχίσουμε έτσι.

Υ.Γ Ο πλανήτης έχει αποκηρύξει την πυρηνική ενέργεια προ πολλού.Η πυρηνική ενέργεια δημιουργεί περισσότερα προβλήματα από αυτά που λύνει.

----------


## anon

> Πράγματι, παίρνω ποσοστό από κάθε πυρηνικό αντιδραστήρα που κατασκευάζεται. Οφείλω να το παραδεχτώ.


Η κάψα για πυρηνικούς αντιδραστήρες μόνο λογική δεν μπορεί ναναι, τουλάχιστον απο το συντριπτικό σύνολο του πληθυσμού. Ετσι μπορεί να εγείρονται συνειρμοί, ασχέτως εαν δεν τα παίρνεις..




> Στα υπόλοιπα, είναι πολύ συχνό σε μελέτες ή "μελέτες" να υπάρχει επιλεκτικά τμηματική απεικόνιση του κόστους κατασκευής μιας οποιασδήποτε συσκευής ή υλικού. Για παράδειγμα, μπορεί το κόστος ειδικά της ηλεκτρόλυσης στο πιο αποδοτικό εργοστάσιο στον κόσμο να είναι τόσο, αυτό δεν είναι σαν να λέμε ότι βάζουμε σε μια συσκευή τόση ενέργεια και μας βγάζει ένα κιλό αλουμίνιο. Όποιος έχει δει εργοστάσιο αλουμινίου, περιοχές εξόρυξης βωξίτη, και τις περιοχές που περιβάλλουν τις περιοχές εξόρυξης και τις περιοχές που περιβάλλουν τα εργοστάσια, μπορεί να καταλάβει ότι το πράγμα δεν είναι "τόσο" απλό.


Πρωτα απο όλα επιλεκτική, και μάλιστα σε βαθμό κακουργήματος, απεικόνιση του κόστους γίνεται στην πυρηνική, και όλοι φωνάζουν γιαυτό. Εαν γουγλίσεις θα βρείς αρκετά. Σε καμμιά μελέτη/υπολογισμό κόστους δεν συνυπολογίζουν το κόστος εναποθήκευσης για το σύνολο της διάρκειας ζωής των αποβλήτων (πως θα μπορούσαν άλλωστε, μιλάμε για χρόνο ημίσειας ζωής στα χιλιάδες χρόνια), καθώς επίσης το κόστος διάλυσης της μονάδας. Αρα άσε τα περι επιλεκτικής απεικόνισης του κόστους εκεί που πραγματικά πρέπει, δηλαδή στην πυρηνική.

Οσον αφορά την παραγωγή αλουμινίου, εαν έκανες έστω τον ελάχιστον κόπο να διαβάσεις το λινκ απο την wikipedia, θα έβλεπες ότι το κόστος παραγωγής είναι περίπου 15 κιλοβατώρες στο κιλό, με όμως διάφορες βελτιώσεις που το κατεβάζουν και στις 12 κιλοβατώρες και ίσως στο μέλλον περισσότερο. Αυτό ειναι το ένα. Κατα δεύτερο σου έχω την μελέτη με το συνολικό κόστος μια μονάδας απο άποψη ενέργειας που αποσβαίνεται, συνολικά, σε 3 χρόνια. Δηλαδή το σύνολο της ενέργειας που έχει ξοδευτεί, για όλα τα στάδια παραγωγής μέχρι το τελικό προιόν, ισοδυναμεί με 3-3.5 χρόνια παραγωγής απο την μονάδα. Αυτό απέχει πάρα πολύ απο το να λέμε ότι ενεργειακά ξοδεύουμε περισσότερο απο όσο πρόκειται να παραγάγει ποτέ. Γιαυτό και ειναι ένα σύγχρονο urban legend και σε παρακαλώ να μην διαδίδουμε urban legends... Αρκετά ήδη έχουμε... ΕΠίσης μια μονάδα φωτοβολταική, χάνει 20% της απόδοσης στα 20 χρόνια, κάπου 40% στα 40 χρόνια λειτουργίας. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι για πέταμα, απλά αποδίδει λιγότερο. και χωρίς συντήρηση παρακαλώ (όπως πχ χρειάζεται ένα πυρηνικό εργοστάσιο).

Επιπλέον δεν έχουμε λάβει υπόψη τις νέες μορφές thin film που ειναι οικονομικότερες στην κατασκευή τόσο σε κόστος όσο και σε ενέργεια.




> Αν δούμε τη συνολική εικόνα, και αν συμπεριλάβουμε όλο το κόστος μιας εγκατάστασης, όπου πέρα από το ενεργειακό κόστος των υλικών, και το συνολικό κόστος επένδυσης (όχι μόνο αυτό που πληρώνει ο "επενδυτής", αλλά και αυτό που πληρώνει ο κάθε φορολογούμενος μέσω της "επιδότησης"), μαζί με το κάθε είδους γκρίζο κόστος για όλη την αλυσίδα παραγωγής, δεν θα πάρουμε τα δεδομένα που αναφέρονται στις "μελέτες" που δημοσιεύουν εταιρίες που κατασκευάζουν Φ/Β πάνελ.


Αλήθεια, έχεις κάνει ανάλογη μελέτη για πυρηνικά εργοστάσια να δούμε εαν συμφέρει; Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις πως η φιλοπυρηνική ΗΠΑ έχει μελέτη του 2005 (πριν ακριβήνουν ουράνιο κλπ), που βγάζει αιολική στα 53 δολλάρια την μεγαβατώρα και πυρηνική στα 59 ; Και μάλιστα όχι με εργοστάσια 3ης γενιάς που ειναι και ακριβότερα. Μπορείς να μου πείς πόσο τελικά θα κοστίσει ένα πυρηνικό εργοστάσιο όπως το πρώτο που κατασκευάζεται εδώ και πάνω απο δεκεατία στην Φινλανδία (απο την Areva). Με ισχύς 1.7GW το κόστος θα ξεπεράσει τα 4 δις δολλάρια! Μόνο η κατασκευή, έτσι; Χώρια καύσιμο (εντάξει είναι φθηνό σε σχέση με το συνολο του κόστους), αποθήκευση κλπ κλπ κλπ κλπ... 




> Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που αν θέλουμε να μάθουμε πόσο βλάπτουν τα κινητά, δεν θα μας το πούνε οι μελέτες που χρηματοδοτούνται από τις εταιρίες που τα κατασκευάζουν. Για τον ίδιο λόγο που οι καπνοβιομηχανίες μετά από 50 χρόνια υποχρεώθηκαν νομικά να αναφέρουν την πραγματικότητα, την οποία και σήμερα επίσημα αμφισβητούν σε εξίσου "επιστημονικές" μελέτες. Εϊναι πολύ απλό να το καταλάβουμε αυτό, οι άνθρωποι τη δουλειά τους κάνουν, και ο τζίρος είναι μεγάλος, στις μελέτες θα κολλήσουμε τώρα, σου βγάζουμε ότι μελέτη θέλεις.


Συνήθως αυτές οι μελέτες ειναι για να δικαιολογήσουν τις ανησυχίες. Ειναι πολύ άστοχο το παράδειγμά σου, γιατί ναι μέν κανείς δεν κινδυνεύει απο φωτοβολταικά, όμως όλοι φοβούνται (και καλά κάνουν) τα πυρηνικά, οπότε θα βγούν μυριάδες μελέτες να μας πούν τι ασφαλή που είναι, μέχρι βέβαια να συμβεί το πρώτο ατύχημα. Και στην ιστορία του ανθρώπου ανάλογα παραδείγματα χιλιάδες. Και ο Τιτανικός ήταν το αβύθιστο πλοίο, το διαστημικό λεωφορείο ήταν το απόλυτο όχημα γιανα πας στο διάστημα (μέχρι την έκρηξη του Challenger), το Concorde ήταν το πιο ασφαλές αεροπλάνο, μέχρι την πτώση του και πάει λέγοντας. Οταν γίνει το ατύχημα, τι θα πείτε, συγνώμη ήταν ανθρώπινο λάθος κανονικά δεν έπρεπε να συμβεί η πιθανότητα ήταν μια στο τετρακισεκατομύριο; Μπορούμε να φορτωθούμε ένα πυρηνικό ατύχημα;;; 




> Όσο τώρα για την πραγματική απόδοση ενός πάνελ των 150 Watt, όποιος από εσάς έχει πραγματική εμπειρία από πραγματικές εγκαταστάσεις και πραγματικές μετρήσεις για την πραγματική απόδοση σε πραγματικές συνθήκες, και δεν διαβάζει απλά τα διαφημιστικά φυλλάδια, ευχαρίστως να το συζητήσουμε, έχω σύστημα σε λειτουργία επί πολλά χρόνια και πλήρεις μετρήσεις σε αυτό.


Φαντάζομαι ότι έχεις και πυρηνικό σύστημα  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  Εγώ ο ίδιος δεν έχω, μακάρι να είχα. Απλά ειναι ακόμη πολύ ακριβά. Ομως υπάρχουν δεδομένα απο πραγματικές εγκαταστάσεις, στην Καλιφόρνια δε οι οικιακές εγκαταστάσεις είναι δεκάδες χιλιάδες λόγω συγκεκριμένου έργου επιδοτούμενη απο την πολιτεία. Υπάρχουν δεδομένα, τώρα εαν εσύ δεν έχεις απόδοση, σου πούλησαν μεταχειρισμένο για καινούργιο μάλλον.

........Auto merged post: anon πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ναι αλλά αυτή η απόσβεση γίνεται με πριμοδότηση της Ευρώπης, αφού η κιλοβατώρα αγοράζεται από τη ΔΕΗ με 48 λεπτά ενώ σε μας την πουλάνε 8-10 λεπτά. Άρα αυτή διαφορά χρημάτων κάπου πρέπει να βρεθεί....


 
Δεν κατάλαβες....... Μιλάμε για ενεργειακή απόσβεση. Κάντε έναν κόπο να διαβάζετε τα λινκσ πριν πετάτε οτιδήποτε. Μιλάμε για 3.5 χρόνια ενεργειακή απόσβεση, δηλαδή θέλει 3.5 χρόνια να παράγει ενέργεια για να καλύψει το συνολο, επαναλαμβάνω , το σύνολο όλης της ενέργειας που έχει καταναλωθεί σε όλα τα στάδια, απο την εξόρυξη ακόμη, για να γίνει το πάνελ.....

----------


## gmaitre

Βασικά anon δεν είναι μόνο τα πάνελ thin film που θα κάνουν τη διαφορά.Τα νέας τεχνολογίας θα έχουν απόδοση κοντά στο 30% !!!

Μέχρι να έρθουν τα 40%... http://www.treehugger.com/files/2007...oftheart_m.php

----------


## anon

Tα πάνελ της Nanosolar που θαναι πολύ οικονομικά ως προς βατ, ωστόσο θα είναι χαμηλής απόδοσης ως προς την επιφάνεια. Γίνονται προσπάθειες και πειραματικά φθάνουν και 40% με άλλες τεχνολογίες, αλλά το σημαντικότερο είναι ναναι οικονομικά. Οπως πχ αυτά της Νανοσολαρ που λένε ότι το κόστος ειναι λιγότερο απο δολλάριο ανα βατ ( σε σχέση με τα 4 δολλάρια ανα βάτ που ειναι το καλύτερο σήμερα).

----------


## gmaitre

θα συμφωνήσω αλλά ίσως πάμε πολύ κάτω από 1$ http://www.metaefficient.com/renewab...lar-power.html Αν και ο βαθμός απόδοσης θα παίξει ρόλο σε πάνελ που πρέπει να μπουν σε περιορισμένο χώρο.Π.χ σκάφη, κτίρια κτλ.

----------


## vagdsl

> Η πορτογαλία οδεύει σε 56% παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας από ΑΠΕ.Η Γερμανία είναι ήδη στο 30%.Η Δανία επίσης κάπου πάνω από 20%.Χώρες όπως η Ελλάδα μπορούν να καλύπτονται 100% από ΑΠΕ.Όλη η Ευρώπη με εξαίρεση τη Γαλλία κινείται προς τις ΑΠΕ.


Η πραγματικότητα είναι λίγο διαφορετική.

Εδώ οι ηλεκτροπαραγωγές των Ευρωπαϊκών κρατών, ανα τύπο καυσίμου, για το 2007.

Τα (μεγάλα) υδροηλεκτρικά δεν θεωρούνται ΑΠΕ.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Για* ενεργιακη* αποσβεση ειπε ο φιλος. Οχι οικονομικη.


Μήπως τότε μπορεί να το αναλύσει για να το σχολιάσουμε μετά?
Τι θα πει ενεργειακή απόσβεση? Για μένα ενέργεια = χρήμα = αξία = ύλη =..., όλα είναι αλληλένδετα.

........Auto merged post: Κονταξάκης πρόσθεσε 20 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Η πορτογαλία οδεύει σε 56% παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας από ΑΠΕ.Η Γερμανία είναι ήδη στο 30%.Η Δανία επίσης κάπου πάνω από 20%.*Χώρες όπως η Ελλάδα μπορούν να καλύπτονται 100% από ΑΠΕ.*Όλη η Ευρώπη με εξαίρεση τη Γαλλία κινείται προς τις ΑΠΕ.


Εγώ άλλα έχω διαβάσει για τις πιθανότητες παραγωγής ενέργειας από ΑΠΕ. Δηλαδή οτι η μέγιστη τιμή παραγωγής ενέργειας στην Ελλάδα, μπορεί να φτάσει στο 40%.
Εάν πράγματι υπάρχουν τέτοιες δυνατότητες, αυτοί που χειρίζονται το θέμα της αδειοδότησης, εγκληματούν, βάζοντας τρικλοποδιές στους πολίτες που θέλουν να επενδύσουν σε ΑΠΕ. :Clap:

----------


## gmaitre

> Η πραγματικότητα είναι λίγο διαφορετική.
> 
> Εδώ οι ηλεκτροπαραγωγές των Ευρωπαϊκών κρατών, ανα τύπο καυσίμου, για το 2007.
> 
> Τα (μεγάλα) υδροηλεκτρικά δεν θεωρούνται ΑΠΕ.


Από το διάγραμμα που δίνεις η Πορτογαλία είναι στο 36.5% η Γερμανία στο 14,5% και η Δανία στο 30,21%.Ακόμα μην ξεχνάς ότι ΑΠΕ είναι και τα υδροηλεκτρικά η γεωθερμία και η βιομάζα.Ακόμα αυτά τα στοιχεία δεν είναι του 2008.Είναι του 2007.

----------


## MNP-10

http://news.cnet.com/8301-11128_3-9980815-54.html

Χρηση του ηλιου, με πιο cost-effective τροπο απ'τα φωτοβολταικα.. (ηλιος για θερμοτητα, θερμοτητα ζεσταινει νερο => ατμος => κινηση).

Αν φτιαχτουν 5-10 τετοια μεγαλα plants παγκοσμιως, η τιμη των φωτοβολταικων θα καταρρευσει απ'την ανταγωνιστικη πιεση.

----------


## anon

Το πρόβλημα με τις ΑΠΕ είναι η τρέχουσα τεχνολογία διανομής και διαχείρησης ενέργειας, η οποία βασίζεται σε σταθερή παραγωγή ενώ με τις ΑΠΕ (αιολική βασικά), δεν έχεις τέτοια σταθερότητα στην παραγώμενη ενέργεια. Αρα πρέπει να κάνεις αναδιανομή σε ευρεία έκταση απο τα σημεία που έχεις παραγωγή σε αυτά που δεν έχεις, πρέπει να αποθηκεύεις ενέργεια πχ με υδροταμιευτήρες και είναι συνολικά μια άλλη λογική, και σίγουρα έχει επιπλέον κόστος. Απο εκεί προκύπτει το 30% ή 40% που λένε για ΑΠΕ. Διαφορετικά μπορείς να έχεις το σύνολο της αναγκαίας ενέργειας απο ΑΠΕ, και το 100%. 

Επίσης να σημειώσω αν και δεν γράφεται ότι η Ισπανία πέτυχε μέχρι και 40% απο αιολικά σε ορισμένες μέρες μέσα στο 2008, και προχωρά ακάθεκτη παρόλο που έχει ήδη πυρηνικά εργοστάσια, με ακόμα περισσότερα αιολικά.


Οσο για το κόστος των πάνελς. Σίγουρα ειναι πολύ ακριβά ακόμη, πιστεύω πολύ περισσότερο απο όσο θα μπορούσε ναναι. Θυμάστε όμως πόσο κόστιζαν οι επίπεδες οθόνες / τηλεοράσεις πριν 5 χρόνια για παράδειγμα; Και πόσο πάνε τώρα, και πιο καλές / βελτιωμένες απο τότε; Θεωρώ ότι κάτι ανάλογο θα γίνει και με τα πάνελς, απλά η ζήτηση ειναι ακόμα πάρα πολύ...

----------


## mrsaccess

Πάντως και σε μένα η εντύπωση που έχει δημιουργηθεί από άτομα που ασχολούνται ακαδημαϊκά με το χώρο (και όχι επαγγελματικά) είναι πως τα φωτοβολταϊκά είναι όντως επιβλαβή για το περιβάλλον καθώς η ζημιά που γίνεται για την παραγωγή τους είναι μεγαλύτερη από τα οφέλη τους.

Μια καλή λύση για το μέλλον ως τώρα φαίνεται να είναι η αιολική ενέργεια και τα fuel cells για την αποθήκευση της ενέργειας.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Το πρόβλημα με τις ΑΠΕ είναι η τρέχουσα τεχνολογία διανομής και διαχείρησης ενέργειας, η οποία βασίζεται σε σταθερή παραγωγή *ενώ με τις ΑΠΕ (αιολική βασικά), δεν έχεις τέτοια σταθερότητα στην παραγώμενη ενέργεια*.......


Πιστεύεις δηλαδή οτι τα Φ/Β έχουν πιο σταθερή παραγόμενη ενέργεια από τις ανεμογεννήτριες?
Δεν έχω στατιστικά στοιχεία στα χέρια μου αυτή τη στιγμή, αλλά όταν σκεφτείς οτι η Ελλάδα έχει συνεχόμενους και δυνατούς ανέμους, ιδίως στις νησιωτικές περιοχές, στην μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια του έτους και ως εκ τούτου οι ανεμογεννήτριες μπορούν να παράγουν ενέργεια όλο το 24ωρο, δεν πιστεύω οτι τα Φ/Β συστήματα θα μπορούν να αποδίδουν καλύτερα.

----------


## anon

Τα φωτοβολταικά έχουν προβλεπόμενη σταθερή παραγωγή. Ξέρεις, εκτός απο βαριά συννεφιά που το καλοκαίρι είναι σχεδόν απίθανη, όταν κάθε μέρα απο τις 8 το πρωί θα έχεις παραγωγή απο τα φωτοβολταικά και θάνει πχ το 40% του μαξιμουμ, στις 12 θα έχεις το μαξιμουμ της παραγωγής και πάει λέγοντας. Μάλιστα έχεις την ενέργεια τότε ακριβώς που την χρειάζεσαι περισσότερο. Με τα αιολικά μπορεί να έχεις σχετικά σταθερούς ανέμους, αλλά όχι πάντα, και όχι όταν πραγματικά την χρειάζεσαι, μπορεί να έχεις νηνεμία την ημέρα και ναχεις αέρα το βραδυ. Γιαυτό απαιτούνται και συστήματα αποθήκευσης της ενέργειας. Εγω προσωπικά δεν βλέπω κάτι κακό σε αυτό, δηλαδή ότι θα πρέπει να γίνουν και συστήματα αποθήκευσης ενέργειας εφόσον κάνουμε πολλά αιολικά πάρκα. Είναι ένα επιπρόσθετο κόστος, σημαντικό επίσης, αλλά έτσι πραγματικά έχεις το δικό σου "UPS" για το δίκτυο....

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, όσον αφορά στο οτι τα Φ/Β έχουν απόδοση ενέργειας τις ώρες που υπάρχει δραστηριότητα, άρα και ανάγκη ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος, όμως και εκεί χρειάζονται μπαταρίες, αποθήκευση, και μετατροπή σε εναλλασσόμενο. Με τα αιολικά όμως, επειδή παράγουν ενέργεια περισσότερες ώρες το 24ωρο, νομίζω οτι είναι πιο αποδοτικά. 
Επίσης αν σκεφτούμε οτι το ρεύμα το πουλάμε στη ΔΕΗ, αν υπήρχε μεγάλη παραγωγή από αιολικά, θα μπορούσε να σταματήσει ορισμένες συμβατικές μονάδες παραγωγής, και να διοχετεύει το ρεύμα από τις ανεμογεννήτριες, στο δίκτυο κατανάλωσης την νυκτερινή περίοδο.

----------


## A_gamer

> Πάντως και σε μένα η εντύπωση που έχει δημιουργηθεί από άτομα που ασχολούνται ακαδημαϊκά με το χώρο (και όχι επαγγελματικά) είναι πως τα φωτοβολταϊκά είναι όντως επιβλαβή για το περιβάλλον καθώς η ζημιά που γίνεται για την παραγωγή τους είναι μεγαλύτερη από τα οφέλη τους.
> 
> Μια καλή λύση για το μέλλον ως τώρα φαίνεται να είναι η αιολική ενέργεια και τα fuel cells για την αποθήκευση της ενέργειας.


Πιστεύω πως ακόμα και αν αληθεύει πως τα φωτοβολταϊκά δε συμφέρουν από οικολογικής άποψης, στο μέλλον αυτό θα διορθωθεί. Και αν αληθεύει, καλώς είναι ακριβά τα Φ/Β ώστε να μη συμφέρουν ούτε οικονομικά.*** Δες και όσα λέει ο anon στο παράδειγμα για τις επίπεδες οθόνες.

*
**



> Μήπως τότε μπορεί να το αναλύσει για να το σχολιάσουμε μετά?
> Τι θα πει ενεργειακή απόσβεση? Για μένα ενέργεια = χρήμα = αξία = ύλη =..., όλα είναι αλληλένδετα.


Το αν συμφέρει κάτι από οικονομικής άποψης και το αν συμφέρει από οικολογικής άποψης
είναι δύο εντελώς ξεχωριστά (και συνήθως με αντίστροφη αναλογία, βλ. λιγνίτη και γαιάνθρακα και σύγκρινε με τους ανεμόμυλους) θέματα.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Σ' αυτό έχεις δίκιο, γιατί προέχει πάντα η σωτηρία του πλανήτη, όποιο κι αν είναι το κόστος. 
Θα ήθελα όμως να ξέρω ποια είναι τα ποσοστά της ενέργειας, για κάθε είδους δραστηριότητα (βιομηχανία, μεταφορές, γεωργία, κ.λ.π....) στην Ελλάδα, γιατί τότε θα βλέπαμε ποιες θα μπορούσαν να τροφοδοτηθούν από τέτοιες πηγές και ποιες όχι. Το λέω αυτό γιατί άκουσα οτι η Ελλάδα θα μπορούσε να καλύπτεται μέχρι 100% από ΑΠΕ. 
Και τα αεροπλάνα δηλαδή πως θα πετούσαν?

----------


## mrsaccess

Δεν χρειαζόμαστε αεροπλάνα. Θάλασσα έχουμε, αέρα έχουμε, ότι πρέπει για ιστιοφόρα! Ακούς εκεί αεροπλάνα!  :Razz:

----------


## anon

Oταν μιλάμε για ΑΠΕ, μιλάμε για παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας. Σίγουρα όλα τα οχήματα, αυτοκίνητα/πλοία/αεροπλάνα χρησιμοποιούν ορυκτά καύσιμα, και αυτό θα αργήσει πιο πολύ να αλλάξει, αλλά μεγάλο αν όχι μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό χρήσης ορυκτών καυσίμων (πετρέλαιο,φυσικό αέριο,γαιάνθρακες) χρησιμοποιούνται παντού για παραγωγή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος. Ηδη σε peak Ισπανία, Δανία ξεπερνούν το 40% απο αιολικά. Αρα δεν είναι δύσκολο να πιάσεις το 100%. Απλά ειναι το θέμα αποθήκευσης. Οταν αρχίσουν να κατασκευάζονται μονάδες αποταμίευσης αυτής της ενέργειας, τότε θαμαστε πιο κοντά σε 100% απο ΑΠΕ.

Ενα άλλο μέτρο είναι τι θα γίνει με την αυτοκίνηση. Αυτό που φαίνεται πως προχωράει πιο πολύ είναι τα ηλεκτρικά αυτοκίνητα. Αλλά πρέπει να φθηνήνει η ηλεκτρική ενέργεια πολύ. Εαν τώρα μας ειναι ακριβή η αυτοκίνηση με 1,3 ευρώ το λίτρο την αμόλυβδη, φανταστείτε πως θα ήταν να φορτίζαμε τις μπαταρίες με κόστος τριπλάσιο απότι σήμερα (ανα χιλιόμετρο). (κόστος ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος, κόστος μπαταριών ως αναλώσιμο). Σε πρώτη φάση σίγουρα απο ότι φαίνεται είναι να δούμε μια αύξηση των υβριδικών. Καλό θα ήταν να δούμε υβριδικά ή πλήρως ηλεκτρικά τα ΜΜΜ (λεωφορεία, ταξί κλπ), καθώς και τα διάφορα φορτηγά διανομών που κινούνται στις πόλεις. Οντας πάνω απο το 50% των οχημάτων που κινούνται εντός πόλεως, μια αλλαγή σε ηλεκτρικά θα άλλαζε σημαντικά την ατμόσφαιρα στις πόλεις.

----------


## harris

> Oταν μιλάμε για ΑΠΕ, μιλάμε για παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας.


Συγγνώμη αλλά εδώ θα διαφωνήσω, και μάλιστα πολύ! 

Αυτή είναι η λογική του Υπουργείου γενικώς, αλλά την θεωρώ απαράδεκτη! 

ΑΠΕ είναι όλες οι μορφές παραγωγής ενέργειας, και όχι μόνο ηλεκτρικής. Είναι τεράστια αδικία για το περιβάλλον! 

Γιατί δεν είναι ΑΠΕ οι απλοί ηλιακοί θερμοσίφωνες; Γιατί δεν είναι ΑΠΕ οι γεωθερμίες; Επειδή δεν παράγουν ηλεκτρική ενέργεια; Ε, και λοιπόν; Την ενέργεια που παράγουν, σώζοντας αυτόματα ηλέκτρική ενέργεια που την πάμε δηλαδή;

----------


## kennyyy

> ...
> Ενα άλλο μέτρο είναι τι θα γίνει με την αυτοκίνηση. Αυτό που φαίνεται πως προχωράει πιο πολύ είναι τα ηλεκτρικά αυτοκίνητα. Αλλά πρέπει να φθηνήνει η ηλεκτρική ενέργεια πολύ. Εαν τώρα μας ειναι ακριβή η αυτοκίνηση με 1,3 ευρώ το λίτρο την αμόλυβδη, φανταστείτε πως θα ήταν να φορτίζαμε τις μπαταρίες με κόστος τριπλάσιο απότι σήμερα (ανα χιλιόμετρο). (κόστος ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος, κόστος μπαταριών ως αναλώσιμο). Σε πρώτη φάση σίγουρα απο ότι φαίνεται είναι να δούμε μια αύξηση των υβριδικών. Καλό θα ήταν να δούμε υβριδικά ή πλήρως ηλεκτρικά τα ΜΜΜ (λεωφορεία, ταξί κλπ), καθώς και τα διάφορα φορτηγά διανομών που κινούνται στις πόλεις. Οντας πάνω απο το 50% των οχημάτων που κινούνται εντός πόλεως, μια αλλαγή σε ηλεκτρικά θα άλλαζε σημαντικά την ατμόσφαιρα στις πόλεις.


Άμα βγάλει η tesla motors ηλεκτρικό αυτοκίνητο κάτω από 30κ$ θα γίνει το επόμενο prius  :Wink: 
Το κόστος του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος ανά χιλιόμετρο για τα ηλεκτρικά παιχνιδοαυτοκίνητα που κυκλοφορούν (όχι το θηρίο της tesla δηλαδή..) είχα ακούσει ότι είναι κάτι του στυλ 2-3c αλλά επιφυλλάσομαι γιατί δεν έχω πηγή, απλά μαρτυρία "ερευνητή".
Οι μπαταρίες πάντως των υβριδικών έχουν φτηνύνει αρκετά τα περασμένα χρόνια και θα φτηνύνουν και άλλο όσο γίνονται πιο δημοφιλή και εξελίσσεται η τεχνολογία.
Ακόμα και τα υβριδικά πάντως μπορούν να βγάλουν σχετικά εύκολα 22χλμ/λίτρο που είναι κάτω από 5 λίτρα ανά 100χλμ που είναι μεγάλη πρόοδος δεδομένου των χώρων και της αυτοκίνησης που έχει ένα prius συγκριτικά με ένα atos/seicento etc... :Wink:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Δεν χρειαζόμαστε αεροπλάνα. Θάλασσα έχουμε, αέρα έχουμε, ότι πρέπει για ιστιοφόρα! Ακούς εκεί αεροπλάνα!


Ελπίζω να αστειεύεσαι βέβαια, γιατί διαφορετικά μας καλείς να γυρίσουμε πίσω στον μεσαίωνα... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Slammer

Εάν το κράτος δεν θεσπίσει σταθερούς κανόνες με ορίζοντα τουλάχιστο 5ετίας, δεν πρόκειται κανείς να επενδύσει σε ηλεκτροπαραγωγή με ΑΠΕ. Οι επενδύσεις αυτές κοστίζουν πολύ, κάνουν απόσβεση σε αρκετά χρόνια, και δεν υπάρχει εμπειρία ακριβούς υπολογισμού του λειτουργικού κόστους, οπότε το να βάλει κανείς τα λεφτάκια του χωρίς να γνωρίζει αν και πότε θα κάνει απόσβεση μάλλον είναι ουτοπικό.
Το "καλό" είναι ότι το πετρέλαιο έχει εκτιναχτεί στα ύψη και απ' ότι φαίνεται θα μείνει σε πολύ υψηλά επίπεδα για αρκετό καιρό. Μια υψηλή τιμή του πετρελαίου, σταθερά πάνω από τουλάχιστον 100 δολάρια στην επόμενη πενταετία είναι *απαραίτητη* προυπόθεση για να προωθηθεί η έρευνα και η εκμετάλλευση των ΑΠΕ.

ΥΓ: Καλά τα φωτοβολταικά που παράγουν κατευθείαν ρεύμα από τον ήλιο, όμως η σημερινή τεχνολογία επιτρέπει συστήματα με μέγιστη απόδοση 15%. Προσωπικά εκτιμώ ότι υπάρχουν πολλές δυνατότητες εκμετάλλευσης από τα θερμικά ηλιακά συστήματα με πολύ μεγαλύτερους συντελεστές απόδοσης. Η θερμική ισχύς του ήλιου στην Ελλάδα ενα καλοκαιρινό μεσημέρι φτάνει τα 1.8KW/τετ.μετρο, τεράστιο νούμερο αν μπορούσαμε να το εκμεταλλευτούμε....

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> ΑΠΕ είναι όλες οι μορφές παραγωγής ενέργειας, και όχι μόνο ηλεκτρικής. Είναι τεράστια αδικία για το περιβάλλον!


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Ένα μικρό παράδειγμα από ΑΠΕ είναι μια μικρή κατασκευή που έφτιαξα στο σπίτι μου, μετατρέποντας ένα παλιό Air Condition (το εξωτερικό τμήμα) σε οικολογικό. 
Πως έγινε αυτό?  Είναι πολύ απλό:  Αφαίρεσα όλα τα εξαρτήματα εκτός από τις κυψέλες, στις οποίες διοχετεύω με πλαστικό σωλήνα, το νερό που χρησιμοποιώ για πότισμα των δέντρων και φυτών στον κήπο μου, το οποίο έχει θερμοκρασία γύρω στους 16 βαθμούς. προσάρμοσα και ένα ανεμιστήρα από αυτούς τους απλούς που χρησιμοποιούμε για το σπίτι (80 Watt), για να οδηγώ τον αέρα του σαλονιού μέσα στις κυψέλες και να τον ψύχουν. 
Αποτέλεσμα: Όταν έβλεπα το Euro στην τηλεόραση στο σαλόνι (50 ΤΜ περίπου), από 31 βαθμούς, η θερμοκρασία κατέβηκε στους 26, μέχρι το τέλος του αγώνα. 
Αν ήξερα και πως ανεβάζονται οι φωτογραφίες, θα σας έβαζα μερικές για να το δείτε.
Συμπέρασμα: με μερικά ευρώ (περίπου 100) έφτιαξα ένα οικολογικό σύστημα ΑΠΕ, που μου δροσίζει το σπίτι, με λίγα σχετικά χρήματα.

----------


## A_gamer

> Αν ήξερα και πως ανεβάζονται οι φωτογραφίες, θα σας έβαζα μερικές για να το δείτε.


Χαμηλά στο post (όταν το γράφεις, και είναι πιο κάτω από την "καταχώρηση απάντησης") λέει "Διαχείριση συνημμένων αρχείων".

Πάτα το, βάλε "Αναζήτηση", βρες πού το έχεις και μετά Ανέβασμα. Τέλος δημοσίευσέ το (ή επιβεβαίωσε το edit).

Φυσικά αν οι φωτογραφίες δεν είναι αποθηκευμένες στον υπολογιστή περιπλέκονται τα πράγματα και θα χρειαστεί να συνδεθεί η ψηφιακή φωτογραφική μηχανή με τον υπολογιστή, ή -αν δεν είναι ψηφιακή- να χρησιμοποιηθεί scanner κατευθείαν στις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## anon

sorry έχετε δίκιο να λέτε ότι ΑΠΕ είναι το σύνολο των συστημάτων που παράγουν έργο/θερμότητα/ψύξη μέσω ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας. Απλά σε μεγάλη κλίμακα αυτο γίνεται και έχει μεγάλη σημασία να γίνει σε πρώτη φάση τουλάχιστον στην παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας. Γιατί ναι μεν είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον το κλιματιστικό του Κονταξάκη, είναι όμως τελείως απίθανο να μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί στα 4.5 +1.5 εκατομμύρια κατοίκων αστικών κέντρων Αθηνών και Θεσσαλονίκης, για να μην βάλω και τα υπόλοιπα μικρότερα αστικά κέντρα σε όλη την υπόλοιπη ελλάδα. Ειναι σίγουρο, ότι οποιος έχει κατοικία εκτός αστικού κέντρου, με κήπο/μπακτσε κλπ, μπορεί να υλοποιήσει διαφορα συστήματα για την μείωση της κατανάλωσης ενέργειας.

@κονταξάκης οικολογικό τελείως δεν είναι. Θα ήταν εαν χρησιμοποιούσες ανεμογεννήτρια για το κλιματιστικό. Με την μέθοδο σου προφανώς χρησιμοποιείς το νερό που βγάζεις απο δική σου γεώτρηση, άρα καταναλώνεις ρεύμα γιαυτό που έρχεται, για φαντάσου, απο θερμοηλεκτρικές μονάδες. Ακομα και εαν δεν χρησιμοποιείς δική σου γεώτρηση (που θεωρώ μάλλον απίθανο να ποτίζεις με νερό ύδρευσης, κάτι ξέρω απο κήπους και μπακτσέδες, και λόγω απαιτούμενου όγκου νερού αλλά και κόστους) αλλά απο ύδρευση, ειναι λίγο απίθανο νάχει 16 βαθμούς μιας και οι σωλήνες είναι κοντά στην επιφάνεια, και είναι το νερό πολύ θερμότερο. Σε γεωτρήσεις όμως, ναι, πιανεις 16 βαθμούς περίπου, το ξέρω γιατί έχουμε στο εξοχικό για να ποτίζουμε τον μπακτσέ μας. Αλλά ακόμη και σε νερό ύδρευσης, οι αντλίες κλπ λειτουργούν με ρεύμα. Αρα δεν μιλάμε για οικολογικό, απλά για καλύτερη αξιοποίηση (και αυτό ειναι επίσης σημαντικο).

----------


## A_gamer

> Συγγνώμη αλλά εδώ θα διαφωνήσω, και μάλιστα πολύ! 
> 
> Αυτή είναι η λογική του Υπουργείου γενικώς, αλλά την θεωρώ απαράδεκτη! 
> 
> ΑΠΕ είναι όλες οι μορφές παραγωγής ενέργειας, και όχι μόνο ηλεκτρικής. Είναι τεράστια αδικία για το περιβάλλον! 
> 
> Γιατί δεν είναι ΑΠΕ οι απλοί ηλιακοί θερμοσίφωνες; Γιατί δεν είναι ΑΠΕ οι γεωθερμίες; Επειδή δεν παράγουν ηλεκτρική ενέργεια; Ε, και λοιπόν; Την ενέργεια που παράγουν, σώζοντας αυτόματα ηλέκτρική ενέργεια που την πάμε δηλαδή;


Οι πιο εύκολες κινήσεις για ένα κράτος είναι αυτές που το αφορούν άμεσα (τουλάχιστον όσο διατηρεί τον έλεγχο της ΔΕΗ, γιατί αν την ξεπουλήσει...  :Scared:  Αν και δεν ξέρω αν η ΔΕΗ ή ο ΔΕΣΜΗΕ έχει τον έλεγχο των σταθμών). Έτσι λοιπόν λογικό είναι να υπολογίζουν μόνο την παραγωγή ενέργειας.

Αλλά φυσικά θα έπρεπε να δοθούν κίνητρα από την Πολιτεία για ηλιακούς θερμοσίφωνες και τα λοιπά συστήματα άμεσης εκμετάλλευσης των ΑΠΕ για θέρμανση.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> @κονταξάκης οικολογικό τελείως δεν είναι. Θα ήταν εαν χρησιμοποιούσες ανεμογεννήτρια για το κλιματιστικό. Με την μέθοδο σου προφανώς χρησιμοποιείς το νερό που βγάζεις απο δική σου γεώτρηση,......


Οικολογικό 100% δεν είναι σίγουρα, αλλά φαντάσου να χρησιμοποιούσα Air Condition, θα ήθελα 5 KW ισχύ (είναι το 32.000 BTU), αντί των 80W του ανεμιστήρα και το νερό που χρησιμοποιώ είναι από το δίκτυο της ύδρευσης και είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς θα το χρησιμοποιούσα για να ποτίσω τα 50 δέντρα που έχω στον κήπο μου. Εδώ που μένω το νερό δεν είναι τόσο ακριβό όπως στην Αθήνα και η μονάδα μας έρχεται γύρω στα 60 λεπτά, με τα τέλη αποχέτευσης.
Η θερμοκρασία του, όντως είναι γύρω στους 16 βαθμούς, λόγω της μεγάλης κατανάλωσης που γίνεται από τα ξενοδοχεία που είναι γύρω μας και το νερό δεν προλαβαίνει να αποθηκευτεί στην δεξαμενή, έτσι έρχεται απ' ευθείας από 200 μέτρα βάθος.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Μερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες, από την αρχή της μετατροπής:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Και εδώ, τελειωμένο πια, μέσα στο σαλόνι μου:

----------


## anon

@Κονταξάκης  :Respekt:  Μούβαλες τώρα ιδέες να το κάνω στου πατέρα μου το σπίτι στο χωριό!  :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:   :Thumbs up:

----------


## droulas13

Και αν βαριέστε να κανετε μετατροπες :


http://www.clevermarket.gr/ViewShopP...aspx?Id=259822


Με 100 ευρώ και καιει 60 watt

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> @Κονταξάκης  Μούβαλες τώρα ιδέες να το κάνω στου πατέρα μου το σπίτι στο χωριό!


Σου λέω, δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου, όταν είδα τη θερμοκρασία να κατεβαίνει τόσο πολύ.
Αρχικά το έφτιαξα έτσι για πλάκα για να περνά η ώρα, τώρα όμως που βλέπω οτι δουλεύει, θα το εγκαταστήσω μόνιμα, βάζοντάς το στον τοίχο (έχει το ίδιο πάχος) και ανακυκλώνοντας τον αέρα από το ταβάνι (εισαγωγή) προς το πάτωμα (εξαγωγή). Έτσι θα παίρνω τον θερμό αέρα θα τον κρυώνω και θα τον εισάγω στον χώρο.
Επίσης, για τον χειμώνα, σκέπτομαι να αγοράσω 6 - 8 καθρέπτες ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα, να αποθηκεύω το ζεστό νερό στο υπόγειο, σε δεξαμενή μονωμένη με τούβλα ETON και από κει θα παίρνω με ένα μικρό κυκλοφορητή το ζεστό νερό, θα το περνάω μέσα από το ίδιο σύστημα και θα μου παράγει θερμότητα για το χειμώνα. Με κάποιες ηλεκτροβάνες δηλαδή, θα το έχω δίπορτο, ψύξη το καλοκαίρι και θερμότητα το χειμώνα.  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 
Από ήλιο εδώ στη Ρόδο, να φάνε κι οι κότες....... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## zeta

πολύ καλή ιδέα! συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## pzogr

Η εκμετάλλευση της ηλιακής ενέργειας ακούγεται πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα. Όμως θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν είναι και συμφέρουσα οικονομικά. Διότι απ'ό,τι έχω ακούσει (χωρίς να το ξέρω σίγουρα)  τα συστήματα αυτά δεν είναι ούτε άφθαρτα ούτε αιωνόβια και τελικά η παραγωγή ίδιας ποσότητας ενέργειας στοιχίζει περισσότερο σε σχέση με άλλες πηγές. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό έχει ήδη απαντηθεί, sorry αν επαναλαμβάνω κάτι, αλλά είναι ποοοολλά τα προηγούμενα post για να τα ψάξω όλα...

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Η εκμετάλλευση της ηλιακής ενέργειας ακούγεται πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα. Όμως θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν είναι και συμφέρουσα οικονομικά. Διότι απ'ό,τι έχω ακούσει (χωρίς να το ξέρω σίγουρα)  τα συστήματα αυτά δεν είναι ούτε άφθαρτα ούτε αιωνόβια και τελικά η παραγωγή ίδιας ποσότητας ενέργειας στοιχίζει περισσότερο σε σχέση με άλλες πηγές.


Όταν λες με άλλες πηγές τι εννοείς? Έχεις κάποια στατιστικά στοιχεία? 
Ύστερα, η ηλιακή ενέργεια έχει πολλές μορφές. Και τα φωτοβολταϊκά ηλιακή ενέργεια είναι κι αυτή. Τα ηλιακά θερμοσίφωνα, οι καθρέπτες εστίασης των ηλιακών ακτινών, καθώς και ψύξη μπορείς να παράξεις από τον ήλιο.  
Για πια μορφή ηλιακής ενέργειας λοιπόν μιλάς?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## pzogr

Δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά ίσως... Εννοώ ότι (απ'ό,τι έχω ακούσει) το κόστος παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας με πηγή την ηλιακή ενέργεια είναι μεγαλύτερο από το κόστος παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας από τις συνήθεις πηγές, αν συμπεριλάβει κανείς σε αυτό και τα έξοδα συντήρησης/ανανέωσης του εξοπλισμού. Ισχύει; Νομίζω ότι το ίδιο ισχύει και για την αιολική ενέργεια... Μάλλον το πράσινο είναι ακριβό...

----------


## anon

αυτό είπαμε ότι ειναι FUD. Σταματήστε να διαδίδετε ανυπόστατες σαχλαμάρες. Οπως ο άλλος φίλος που είπε ότι η ενέργεια που απαιτείται για την παραγωγή φωτοβολταικών πάνελς ειναι περισσότερη απο την ενέργεια που θα παράγουν σε όλη την ωφέλιμη ζωή τους. Ενώ στη πραγματικότητα ειναι ότι γίνεται ενεργειακή απόσβεση σε 3 με 3.5 χρονια το πολύ. Σε άλλα συστήματα όπως αιολικά, είναι ακόμη καλύτερα τα πράγματα.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> ....Ενώ στη πραγματικότητα ειναι ότι γίνεται ενεργειακή απόσβεση σε 3 με 3.5 χρονια το πολύ. Σε άλλα συστήματα όπως αιολικά, είναι ακόμη καλύτερα τα πράγματα.


Προφανώς ο φίλος *pzogr*, εννοεί την οικονομική απόσβεση της κάθε τεχνολογίας, που σίγουρα είναι πολύ υψηλότερη. Εγώ όμως άλλο ρώτησα. Δηλαδή αν υπάρχουν συγκριτικά στοιχεία για το κόστος εγκατάστασης των διαφορετικών τεχνολογιών, από επίσημες και έγκριτες πηγές.

----------


## gnusselt

Γνωρίζει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρω την παρούσα κάλυψη στην Ελλάδα σε ΦΒ και αιολικούς σταθμούς ;

----------


## dpa2006

> Γνωρίζει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρω την παρούσα κάλυψη στην Ελλάδα σε ΦΒ και αιολικούς σταθμούς ;


καλησπερα,δες λιγο εδω: aenaon


```
http://www.aenaon.net/gr/
```

εχει αρκετο υλικο για ΦΒ και αιολικη.

----------


## Slammer

Μαγειρεμα με τον ήλιο... τερμα οι ψησταριές αρκεί να μη συνεφιάσει....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_oven
http://www.cookwiththesun.com
http://solarcooking.org/images/gallery.htm
http://www.auroville.org/research/re...solar_bowl.htm

και για πιο σοβαρά, ηλιακά κατοπτρα εφοδιασμένα με εξελλιγμένους κινητήρες sterling :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLYJlpEOMcA

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Τώρα πλέον μπορείς να την πουλάς στη ΔΕΗ και σε πολύ καλή τιμή.



ΝΑΙ ... ΑΦΟΥ περιμένεις μερικα χρονάκια να σου δώσουν την έγκριση.

Κι αν την παρεις, πλάλι θα έχεις να μπλέξεις με τον νομοθετικό λαβύρινθο...  :Thumb down: 




*Τα πραγματα είναι πολύπλοκα, ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ επειδη είναι απλα:*

Οι εναλλακτικές μορφές ενέργειας (φωτοβολταικά και ανεμογεννήτριες) θα δίναν την δυνατότητα ανεξαρτησίας πολλών ,μα παρα πολλών ελληνικών νοικοκυριών από ΔΕΗ και ΕΡΤ, ειδικα σε νησια.


Αυτό το πραγμα ΔΕΝ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ καθόλου ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό κρατικοδίαιτων #$#**&^ !


Στην Ελλάδα συμβαίνει το εξής: Αν δεν πληρώσεις ΕΡΤ και ΔΕΗ , *ΔΕΝ* μπορείς να χτίσεις.  :Thumb down: 


Οπότε... το πιάσατε!
¨ολοι οι Δεητζήδες αρχίζουν να μιλάνε για την αυξημένη συννεφια!  :Whistle: 
Λες και στη νΑγγλια΄που έχουν φτιαξει ολοκληρες (πειραματικα βέβαια) συνοικίες, έχουν συνεχή ηλιοφάνεια.... :Thumb down: 



*Ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα Αρη...* 

........Auto merged post: HELL_pegaSOS πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Μία μίξη - συνδυασμός ανεμογεννήτριας και ηλιακών κατόπτρων *ακόμη κι αν* δεν βοηθούσε στην κατακόρυφη μείωση της εξάρτησης της εγχώριας οικονομίας από το πετρέλαιο, και  των νοικοκοιριών από τα συνεχώς αυξανόμενα τιμολόγια της ΔΕΗ, και την καρατική πλέον ανάγκη εισαγωγής  ρεύματος απο Τουρικία, Βουλγαρία, Ιταλία...
 κι ότι όλα αυτα συνεπάγονται....


θα μείωνε κατα πολύ το συνεχώς κλιμακούμενο κόστος χρήσης ηλ. ρευματος των ελληνικών νοικοκυρίων ΑΛΛΑ και των επιχειρήσεων.


Τα μη αυτάρκη νοικοκοιρια, θα πέρνανε ρεύμα , ΜΟΝΟ όταν το είχανε αναγκη.
Οι μικρες επιχειρήσεις χωρίς ενεργοβόρες μηχανες το ίδιο.


Αλλα ποιος ασχολείται με προβλήμτα που θα μας απασχολήσουν σε βάθος δεκαετίας?

Και ποιος θα ταίζει τοσους ψηφοφόρους, εεεε δημοσίους υπαλλήλους ήθελα να πω.  :Embarassed:

----------


## anon

Το πρόβλημα ειναι όχι στην ΔΕΗ, αλλά στο ίδιο το κράτος, όπου απο τα ορυκτά καύσιμα (πετρέλαιο και παράγωγα του και φυσικό αέριο) απολαμβάνει τεράστια, πραγματικά τεράστια έσοδα. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι στην βενζίνη ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό είναι φόροι. Θα μπορούσε εαν ήθελε η πολιτεία  (και η ΕΕ όμως), να μειώσουν τους φόρους ώστε να εμφανισθεί μικρότερη επιβάρυνση απο την αύξηση των καυσίμων. Αλλά αυτό δεν γίνεται.

----------


## pelasgian

> αυτό είπαμε ότι ειναι FUD. Σταματήστε να διαδίδετε ανυπόστατες σαχλαμάρες. Οπως ο άλλος φίλος που είπε ότι η ενέργεια που απαιτείται για την παραγωγή φωτοβολταικών πάνελς ειναι περισσότερη απο την ενέργεια που θα παράγουν σε όλη την ωφέλιμη ζωή τους. Ενώ στη πραγματικότητα ειναι ότι γίνεται ενεργειακή απόσβεση σε 3 με 3.5 χρονια το πολύ. Σε άλλα συστήματα όπως αιολικά, είναι ακόμη καλύτερα τα πράγματα.


όχι, είπα ότι το συνολικό κόστος τοποθέτησης εγκατάστασης και χρήσης (συνυπολογίζοντας τους συσσωρευτές που είναι ΑΚΡΙΒΟΙ και αναλώσιμοι) είναι μεγαλύτερο από τα 3.5 χρόνια που ισχυρίζονται και ότι η ΜΟΛΥΝΣΗ κατά τη παραγωγή και κατά την αποκομιδή μπορεί να είναι συγκρίσιμη με του πετρελαίου.

Η μόνη καθαρή ενέργεια για μένα είναι η ηλιοθερμική με χρήση τουρμπίνας υπέρξηρου ατμού. Τα panels με μπαταρίες και inverters θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να αξιολογηθούν περισσότερο πριν βγουν συμπεράσματα για την οικονομική τους σκοπιμότητα ή τη περιβαλλοντολογική τους επίπτωση. Τέλος, δεν προσφέρουν σταθερότητα στην απολαβή η οποία είναι κρίσιμη για ένα σύστημα. Δεν μπορεί να έχεις ΜΟΝΟ ηλιακά πάνελς.

----------


## anon

1. Στις μεγάλες εγκαταστάσεις είτε με αιολικά ή φωτοβολταικά, δεν μιλάμε για αποθήκευση ενέργειας με μπαταρίες. Ειδικα στα φωτοβολταικά, με δεδομένο την σχεδόν σταθερή και προβλέψιμη παραγωγή τους κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας, δεν υφίσταται ανάγκη αποθήκευσης, απλά μειώνεις την παραγωγή απο εργοστάσια που χρησιμοποιούν ορυκτά καύσιμα.

2. Η μελέτη που υπολόγιζε 3.5 χρόνια ενεργειακής απόσβεσης, χρησιμοποιούσε το σύνολο της καταναλωμένης ενέργειας απο την εξόρυξη ακόμα της πρώτης ύλης. Οπως είχα γράψει για να αντικρούσω τα urban legends που άρχισαν να κυκλοφορούν απο κάποιους στο νήμα, ειδικά για το σούπερ πανάκριβο ενεργειακά αλουμίνιο, το κόστος του ενεργειακά ειναι 15KWh (υπάρχουν και άλλα συστήματα που το κατεβάζουν μέχρι 11 πειραματικα), που με απλά λόγια όταν ένα πάνελ ζυγίζει 20 κιλά, μιλάμε για 300KWh (εαν ήταν όλο απο το κοστοβόρο αλουμίνιο). Το ίδιο πάνελ, ισχύος 150W βγάζει σε ένα έτος πάνω απο 500 κιλοβατώρες. Είναι ή δεν είναι FUD το όλο σενάριο που πλασάρους ορισμένοι;

3. Τα ηλιακά πάνελς έχουν πολλά υπερ και κατά. Το μόνο κατα βασικά ειναι το κόστος, αλλά και αυτό θα μειωθεί σύντομα, και η απόδοση τους που όμως τελευταία έχει ανεβεί αρκετά. Πλέον υπάρχουν σε πειραματική μορφή πάνελς με πάνω απο 30% απόδοση. Το πλεονέκτημα των πανελς, ειδικά εαν γίνουν ικανοποιητικά φθηνά, είναι ότι μπορείς να καλύψεις με αυτά ουσιαστικά άχρηστες για άλλη χρήση επιφάνεις, και φυσικά μιλώ για ταράτσες / σκεπές / οροφές κτιρίων. Επίσης ειναι πολύ απλά και με ελάχιστο έως μηδαμινό κόστος συντήρησης. 

4. Εαν θες να έχεις ΑΠΕ σίγουρα δεν θα στηριχτείς μόνο στον ήλιο. Ειδικά για την Ελλάδα είναι βλακεία να μην χρησιμοποιήσουμε και την αιολική ενέργεια, παρόλο την μη προβλεψιμη παραγωγή που έχει. Ηδη η Ισπανία αυτή την στιγμή πιάνει με τα αιολικά 40% της συνολικής απαιτούμενης ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας μαξ. Μιλάμε για σχεδόν την μισή απαίτηση σε ηλεκτρικό. Ακόμα και με χωρίς σταθερή παραγωγή απο αυτές (είπαμε για υδροταμιευτήρες για αποθήκευση), μειώνεις τις καταναλώσεις απο τα θερμικά εργοστάσια με όλες τις καλές συνέπειες που συνεπάγεται αυτό (λιγότεροι αέριοι ρύποι, καλή εικόνα στο διεθνές προσκήνιο ως προς το περιβάλλον, λιγότερες εισαγωγές πανάκριβου ρεύματος, απασχόληση δυναμικού στην ελλάδα κλπ κλπ). Τώρα εαν θεωρείς ότι ηλιοθερμική με υπέρξηρο ατμό ειναι καλύτερη τεχνολογία, και το σημαντικότερο, οικονομικότερη, τότε καλά κάνεις και την προτείνεις τόσο ένθερμα, και εγώ μαζί σου. Πάντως εγω έχω διαβάσει ότι την καλύτερη απόδοση την δίνουν ηλιοθερμικά κατευθυνόμενα κοίλα κάτοπρα με γεννήτριες Sterling. Δεν ξέρω ποιό ειναι πιό σωστό, πάντως υπάρχει χώρος για όλα... 

5. Εαν τα πάνελς γίνουν τόσο φθηνα, όσο βαυκαλίζεται η NanoSolar, δηλαδή κάτω απο 1 δολλάριο στο παραγώμενο Watt, τότε αλλάζει κυριολεκτικά το τοπίο (μιλαγε για μείωση του κοστους στο πάνελ στο 1/4 και λιγότερο). Ακόμα και με κόστος μπαταριών & inverters, θα είναι πλέον οικονομικότερο κάποιος να έχει ένα σύστημα tie grid + μπαταρίες, και να έχει ελάχιστη έως μηδενική κατανάλωση ρεύματος απο την ΔΕΗ. Εξάλλου οι τεχνολογίες μπαταριών, λόγω και ηλεκτρικών αυτοκινήτων και λαπτοπς και άλλων συσκευών, εξελλίσονται γοργά, οπότε μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε τα πρωτότυπα του σήμερα να είναι εμπορικά διαθέσιμα αύριο, και να μας δώσουν μπαταρίες με σημαντικά μικρότερο κόστος και μεγαλύτερη ενεργειακή απόδοση ανα μονάδα όγκου και βάρους.

----------


## Eaglos

Σχετική ερώτηση, 
ξέρεις κανείς από που μπορούμε να προμηθευτούμε κυψελες για κατασκευή Φ/Β πάνελ;

----------


## dpa2006

> Σχετική ερώτηση, 
> ξέρεις κανείς από που μπορούμε να προμηθευτούμε κυψελες για κατασκευή Φ/Β πάνελ;


καλησπερα,για δες λιγο εδω: πανελ γενικα

Κατάλογος ΑΠΕ

----------


## Eaglos

Δεν θέλω πάνελ  :Smile:  
Θέλω να αγοράσω 100-200 κυψέλες και να φτιάξω μόνος μου το πάνελ. Έχω βρει από Αμερική αλλά προφανώς δεν συμφέρει. Αυτά που έχω δει στην Ελλάδα είναι έτοιμες λύσεις πάνελ αρκετά ακριβές.

Θα ξανακοιτάξω τα λινκ που έδωσες αλλά νομίζω ότι αναφέρονται μόνο σε αγορά πάνελ.

----------


## dpa2006

> Δεν θέλω πάνελ  
> Θέλω να αγοράσω 100-200 κυψέλες και να φτιάξω μόνος μου το πάνελ. Έχω βρει από Αμερική αλλά προφανώς δεν συμφέρει. Αυτά που έχω δει στην Ελλάδα είναι έτοιμες λύσεις πάνελ αρκετά ακριβές.
> 
> Θα ξανακοιτάξω τα λινκ που έδωσες αλλά νομίζω ότι αναφέρονται μόνο σε αγορά πάνελ.


 :Thinking:  εχεις δικιο,τωρα που το ξανακοιτώ.εψαξες στο google?
πιθανον να εχει και στο aenaon αλλα θέλει διαφορετικό ψάξιμο :Thinking: 
κυψέλες για φωτοβολταϊκά
νομιζω κατι βρηκα: κυψελες
 :Smile:

----------


## Eaglos

Παραλίγο  :Smile: 

Αυτός πουλάει κυψέλλες μεν αλλά όχι τεμάχια. Τις πουλάει έτοιμες ενωμένες σε κάποια στάνταρ μεγέθη. Κάτι είναι και αυτό....

Google το έχω λιώσει, Ελλάδα βρίσκω μόνο έτοιμα πάνελ. Εξωτερικό έχω βρει πολλά, κυρίως Γερμανία, Ισπανία, Αμερική και Κίνα. Έστειλε mail αλλά από Ευρώπη δεν απάντησε κανείς.... Μόνο από Αμερική έστελναν τεμάχια αλλά δεν συνέφερε. Υποθέτω ότι δεν πουλάνε σε ιδιώτες ή γενικά πουλάνε μόνο σε συγκεκριμένες εταιρίες οι οποίες πουλάνε σε εμάς κλπ.

----------


## pelasgian

> 2. Η μελέτη που υπολόγιζε 3.5 χρόνια ενεργειακής απόσβεσης, χρησιμοποιούσε το σύνολο της καταναλωμένης ενέργειας απο την εξόρυξη ακόμα της πρώτης ύλης. Οπως είχα γράψει για να αντικρούσω τα urban legends που άρχισαν να κυκλοφορούν απο κάποιους στο νήμα, ειδικά για το σούπερ πανάκριβο ενεργειακά αλουμίνιο, το κόστος του ενεργειακά ειναι 15KWh (υπάρχουν και άλλα συστήματα που το κατεβάζουν μέχρι 11 πειραματικα), που με απλά λόγια όταν ένα πάνελ ζυγίζει 20 κιλά, μιλάμε για 300KWh (εαν ήταν όλο απο το κοστοβόρο αλουμίνιο). Το ίδιο πάνελ, ισχύος 150W βγάζει σε ένα έτος πάνω απο 500 κιλοβατώρες. Είναι ή δεν είναι FUD το όλο σενάριο που πλασάρους ορισμένοι;


Δεν είναι FUD, απλά ο ισχυρισμός περί του αντιθέτου είναι άγνοια των βιομηχανικών μεθόδων παραγωγής και άγνοια του γεγονότος, ή ηθελημένη παράβλεψη, της κλίμακας του συστήματος και της ενδεδειγμένης χρήσης του και των άλλων συστατικών μερών του. Επίσης είναι ή άγνοια ή εθελοτυφλία του πλήρους κύκλου του συστήματος. 

Δηλαδή:
1ον η βιομηχανική μέθοδος παραγωγής και συναρμολόγησης του πλήρους συστήματος ΑΠΟ ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΥΛΕΣ εμπεριέχει κινδύνους για το περιβάλλον και παράγει μόλυνση.

2ον η κλίμακα του συστήματος των φωτοβολταϊκων, σε αντίθεση με τα φωτοθερμικά, είναι οικιακή, δεν είναι εθνικής εμβέλειας. Δεν θα βάλεις ένα δάσος από panels σε ένα μέρος, όταν με πολύ λιγότερα χρήματα και μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα (σημείωση: σταθερότητα, το ένα έχει, το άλλο όχι) θα βάλεις ένα άλλο σύστημα (που μπορεί να είναι και αυτό ΑΠΕ).

3ον ένα panel δεν είναι 15 κιλά αλουμίνιο με 15KWh έλαση και ούτε αυτά πάνε ΜΟΝΟ στο σκουπιδότοπο όταν χαλάσουν. Υπάρχουν μπαταρίες, υπάρχουν inverters, υπάρχουν ηλεκτρονικά ελέγχου, ηλεκτρονικά ισχύος ένα σωρό άλλα κολοκύθια. Τέλος, *15KWh είναι το δράπανο χειρός που θα κάνει τις τρύπες στις βάσεις για να μπει αυτό το πράγμα όχι το συνολικό κόστος παραγωγής του*. Ακόμα και σαν αλουμίνιο να το δεις, υπάρχει το ενεργειακό κόστος εκ-μετάλλευσης από το ορυχείο, μεταφοράς, υψικαμίνου διαχωρισμού, δημιουργίας προφίλ κλπ. Για αυτό και μπαλκονόπορτα πληρώνεις 800 ευρώ αρχηγέ μου, γι αυτό το χρησιμοποιούν μόνο σε αυτόνομες μονάδες και γι αυτό και δεν υπάρχει οικονομία κλίμακας. 

4ον Δεν σε απασχόλησε ποτέ γιατί, αφού είναι όλα τόσο καλά και φτηνά όπως λες, ότι κανένας δεν αποφάσισε να επενδύσει επιχειρηματικά σε αυτό παρά μόνο τώρα που το πετρέλαιο έχει πάει στο Θεό, όπου και πάλι είναι προβληματισμένοι για την οικονομική του βιωσιμότητα και η όποια εφαρμογή γίνεται μόνο με τη μορφή κρατικών επενδύσεων για πολιτικούς λόγους απεξάρτησης και έρευνας νέων τεχνολογιών και όχι για οικονομικούς λόγους;

Δεν μπορούμε σοβαρά να πιστεύουν ότι οι οικονομικές-τεχνικές αναλύσεις όλων των άλλων είναι λανθασμένες, επειδή συναισθηματικά θα θέλαμε κάτι να συμβεί, ειδικά όταν δεν συντρέχουν και λόγοι δική μας ειδικότητας.

----------


## anon

αγαπητέ πελασγέ, νομίζω δεν διαβάζεις και γράφεις ορμώμενος απο μερικές λέξεις... ας τα πάρουμε απο την αρχή. 

Ειπώθηκε απο κάποιο μέλος ότι το κόστος σε ενέργεια μέχρι να κατασκευαστεί ένα φωτοβολταικό πάνελ, είναι τόσο μεγάλο, ώστε ποτέ δεν θα μπορέσει να το αποσβέσει. Δηλαδή στο ενεργειακό ισοζύγιο, απο την μια η συνολική παραγωγή που θα κάνει ένα πανελ και απο την άλλη όλη η ενέργεια μέχρι να κατασκευαστεί και να τοποθετηθεί σε λειτουργία είναι τρομερά δυσανάλογο. Και σαν παράδειγμα αναφέρθηκε το υπέρογκο κόστος παραγωγής αλουμινίου, που χρησιμοποιείται ως πλαίσιο και βάση σε πάνελς. Αντικρούοντας τα επιχειρήματα του φίλου, βρήκαμε ότι το κόστος σε ενέργεια για ένα κιλό αλουμίνιο είναι 15κιλοβατώρες. Με βάση αυτό βγάζουμε ότι η ενεργειακή απόσβεση είναι λιγότερο απο ενα χρόνο, ακόμη και εαν θεωρήσουμε όλο το πάνελ ότι έχει κόστος (απο αποψη ενέργειας) σαν αλουμίνιο. Ομως αυτό δεν ειναι σωστό. Εχουμε κόστος εξόρυξης, είτε βωξίτη είτε άλλων υλικών, έχουμε κόστος παραγωγής βιομηχανικού πυριτίου που στην συνέχεια θα γίνει με περαιτέρω επεξεργασία στο μονοκρυσταλλικό ή άλλης μορφής πυρίτιο που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί στα πάνελς κλπ κλπ. Μελέτη έχει υπολογίσει ότι όλα τα στάδια αυτά μέχρι να είναι έτοιμη μια μονάδα πάνελ, καταναλώνει τόση ενέργεια όση η παραγώμενη ενέργεια 3 με 3.5 ετών (στην Γερμανία με λιγότερη ηλιοφάνεια)... Αυτά όσον αφορά τα κόστη ενέργειας.

Να πούμε επίσης ότι οτιδήποτε κατασκευάζεις χρειάζεται ενέργεια, είτε πάνελ, είτε πυρηνικό εργοστάσιο... 

Τώρα συνεχίζει να εμμένεις σε μπαταρίες και Inverters. Ολες οι μεγάλες μονάδες παραγωγής ενέργειας απο φωτοβολταικά, και αυτές επίσης που έγινε η σχετική ενέργεια για επιδότηση, δίνουν απευθείας το ρεύμα στο δίκτυο, και δεν το αποθηκεύουν σε μπαταρίες. Αυτό γίνεται μόνο σε μικρές έως τώρα κατασκευές. Ξέχνα λοιπόν τα περι μπαταριών, δεν ισχύει για βιομηχανική παραγωγή ενέργειας απο φωτοβολταικά. Οσο του ότι ειναι για οικιακή χρήση μόνο, δεν ξέρω, πρέπει να ζούμε σε παράλληλο σύμπαν, γιατί αν δείς αυτά, μόνο οικιακά δεν θα τα χαρακτήριζες. Αντιθέτως είναι ισοδύναμα με ένα μικρό πυρηνικό εργοστάσιο...

14MW http://www.enn.com/top_stories/article/27714
45MW http://www.guardian.co.uk/environmen...ernativeenergy

Για το τελευταιο που λές, δεν έγινε μεγάλη εμπορική εκμετάλλευση έως τώρα και χρήση των φωτοβολταικών, γιατί το κόστος τους ήταν τόσο μεγάλο, ώστε ήταν ασύμφορη η παραγωγή ενέργειας με αυτα. Και παραμένουν ακόμη ακριβά, με εξαίρεση το σύστημα της NanoSolar (λιγότερο απο ένα δολλάριο ανα βάτ ισχύος σε αντίθεσα με τα άλλα που ξεκινάνε απο 4 δολλάρια ανα βατ) αλλά αυτή έχει δεσμευμένη παραγωγή δυο ετών τουλάχιστον ήδη. Πολλοί πιστεύουν ότι έχουν βάλει και το χεράκι τους οι πετρελαιακές γιαυτό, δεν ειναι τυχαίο, όλες σχεδόν είναι και στην παραγωγή φωτοβολταικών. Οπως και νάχει, απο την μια η αύξηση του πετρελαίου (και ουρανίου και λοιπών ορυκτών καυσίμων), απο την άλλη οι περιβαντολογικες ανησυχίες, κάνουν πλέον πιο δόκιμη την χρήση φωτοβολταικών μεταξύ άλλων ΑΠΕ, παρόλο που ακόμα δεν είναι όσο φθηνή θαπρεπε. Ισως σύντομα με την αύξηση της παραγωγής καθώς και με νέες ανακαλύψεις κατεβάσουμε το κόστος των πάνελς πολύ κάτω απο 1 δολλάριο το βατ. Θα πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις απαιτείται ο κρατικος παρεμβατισμός (ήδη ακούω να με λένε κευνσιαστή) όταν οι ιδιωτικές εταιρίες ή οι συγκυρίες δεν είναι τέτοιες ώστε να λειτουργεί μέσω των κανόνων του ανταγωνισμου στον ιδιωτικό τομέα. Ετσι έγινε και στην Ελλάδα η ΔΕΗ, ΟΤΕ κλπ κλπ. Και στο εξωτερικό με όμοιο τρόπο έχουν γίνει μεγάλα έργα, που αλλιώς δεν θα μπορούσαν. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση το κράτος κάνει το kickstart. Στην αμερική είχε γίνει το BigDeal, το διαστημικό πρόγραμμα και ένα σωρό άλλα. Θα περίμενε κανείς τον ιδιωτικό τομέα να αναπτύξει την διαστημική τεχνολογία προκειμένου να έχουμε δορυφόρους;

ΥΓ. Οσον αφορά το 1ο γιατί δεν θέλω να αφήνω τίποτα αναπάντητο. Προτιμώ τους πιθανούς κινδύνους απο την παραγωγή φωτοβολταικών, είναι κάτι που μπορούμε να το αντιμετωπίσουμε εμείς και ο πλανήτης, απο τον πιθανό κίνδυνο απο πυρηνικά εργοστάσια.

----------


## waste

anon η nanosolar εχει υποτιθεται ξεκινήσει να πουλά φιλμ του 1$το watt ή κατι δεν κατάλαβα καλά?

πελασγέ η παγκόσμια παραγωγή φωτοβολταικών είναι ήδη πουλημένη σχεδον για τα επόμενα 1-2 χρονια πρακτικα. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις ανεμογεννήτριες. Δεν είναι λοιπόν ότι δεν γίνονται επενδύσεις αλλά ότι δεν υπάρχουν αρκετά εργοστάσια για να παραγουν τα πανελ που θέλουν να βάλουν

Για την ελλαδα πιθανόν δεν χρειάζεσαι απάντηση. επενδύσεις δεν γίνονται γιατί στη σέριφο τους χαλάνε τη μόστρα οι ανεμογεννήτριες (ενώ θέλουν να νοικιάζουν σε τουρίστες κοτέτσια ελενιτ με κλιματιστικα των 24.000btu) και γιατί στη ΔΕΗ περιμένουν να δώσουν τα φ/β στον κοπελούζο και τα αλλα μεγάλα παιδιά....

----------


## anon

H nanosolar απο ότι έχω διαβάσει έχει ήδη πουλημένη την παραγωγή των επόμενων δυο ετών, και έχει ένα εργοστάσιο και σύντομα 2ο. Η πρώτη κατασκευή είναι να γίνει στην Γερμανία για ένα πολύ μεγάλο έργο με φωτοβολταικά. Οπότε θα δούμε τι απίδια πιάνει ο σάκκος. Βέβαια τα πάνελς της Nanosolar έχουν πολύ χαμηλή απόδοση, κάπου στο 9% αλλά απο την άλλη ειναι πολύ φθηνα, και εύκαμπτα, που σημαίνει πρακτικά εαν ισχύουν όλα αυτά που υποστηρίζουν, και υπάρχει επάρκεια και όχι όπως τώρα, θα μπορείς να "ντύσεις" όλο το σπίτι με πάνελ. Και θα συμφέρει. Θέλω ναμαι αισιόδοξος. Ακόμη και εαν η δεν προλαβαίνει η NanoSolar να πουλά, εαν η τιμή της συνεχίσει ναναι χαμηλή, τότε και οι άλλες εταιρίες θα ρίξουν τις τιμές. Εχω την υποψία ότι η αγορά παραμένει υπερτιμημένη, γιατί υπάρχει πολυ ζήτηση και η προσφορά δεν φτάνει.

Σύμφωνα με το site τους, για παραγωγή 2MW χρειάζονται χώρο περίπου 40 στρέματτα, χωρίς πυκνή διάταξη, δηλαδή με βλάστηση ανάμεσα στις σειρές των πάνελς, και πάνελς σταθερής θέσης και όχι κινούμενα, που μειώνει εξαιρετικά το κόστος. Ειναι ενδιαφέρον, αρκεί να δούμε πραγματικά αποτελέσματα, γιατί όλα αυτά ακούγονται too good to be true....

----------


## waste

η nanosolar νομιζω δεν έχει σκοπό να κρατήσει την παραγωγή για τον εαυτό της αλλά να πουλήσει άδειες σε όλο τον κόσμο εαν καταλαβαίνω καλά. τωρα μιλά για απόδοση 13% και 25 χρόνια εγγυηση. Τα πάνελ πυριτίου εχουν δύσκολη διαδικασία παραγωγής και το όλο μυστικό της επιτυχείας της nanosolar υποτίθεται βρίσκεται στο πολύ εύκολο τύπωμα. Οπότε εάν μπορείς να τυπώνεις πάνελ στον inkjet που λέει ο λόγος η δυνατότητα να φτιάξεις δεκάδες εργοστάσια πολύ γρήγορα είναι εφικτή. Αλλωστε ο νόμπελ δεν έφτιαξε όλη την πυρίτιδα του κόσμου μόνος του. απλα πουλούσε άδειες....

----------


## anon

μένει να το δούμε. Μακάρι. Θα αλλάξει ριζικά το τοπιο. Εντάξει, δεν τυπώνεις στον inkjet, απλά η τεχνολογία που χρησιμοποιούν για το "τύπωμα" ειναι κάτι ανάλογο. Μάλιστα έχουν βιντεο στο σιτε τους με την τελευταία μηχανή τυπώματος, κόστους 1.5 εκατ δολλάρια. Σίγουρα όμως κάτι τέτοιο θα ρίξει τόσο κάτω τις τιμές που θα έχουμε πάνελς με κόστος λιγότερο και απο μισό δολλάριο στο βατ. Ηδη το κόστος τους είναι στα 30 περίπου σέντς στο βατ... Υπομονή... Και όπως λένε στο σιτε και το θεωρώ σωστό, το να κτίσεις ένα πυρηνικό εργοστάσιο ή έστω ενα απλο θερμικό απαιτεί μια ιστορία που θα κρατήσει μέχρι και 5 χρόνια, ενώ πάνελς στήνονται εύκολα σε ένα χρόνο (αρκεί να υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα).

Οσο για την απόδοση ειναι μικρότερη απο τα πάνελς πυριτίου, αλλά δεν μας νοιάζει αυτό, το σημαντικότερο θέμα ειναι το κόστος ανα βατ. Εαν έχω 20τμ για να βάλω πάνελς πυριτίου, δηλαδή δική μου σκεπή, τότε μπορώ να βάλω και 30τμ NanoSolar και με 1/4 του κόστους.

----------


## elakbar

ποια φωτοβολταικα ωρα παλικαρια. η δεη ειναι η πιο ρυπογονος εταιρια στην ελλαδα, μασ εχει τσακισει, και δεν στρεφεται αυτη εκει. εμεις που δεν εχουμε φραγκο πως θα παμε

----------


## MNP-10

Αυξηση της αποδοσης μεσω συγκεντρωσης του φωτους σε μεγαλες επιφανειες (πχ παραθυρα) και εκμεταλλευση απο τις ακρες σε πολυ λιγοτερα cells...

http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2008/solarcells-0710.html
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2008/s...-faq-0710.html

----------


## jimmakosx

> ποια φωτοβολταικα ωρα παλικαρια. η δεη ειναι η πιο ρυπογονος εταιρια στην ελλαδα, μασ εχει τσακισει, και δεν στρεφεται αυτη εκει. εμεις που δεν εχουμε φραγκο πως θα παμε


 :One thumb up:  Αν δε βάλει η ίδια η ΔΕΗ ποιος θα βάλει? Μας δουλεύουν όλους. θα πέσουν οι μεγαλοεπιχειρήσεις σα τα κοράκια θα πάρουν τις επιδοτήσεις, δεν θα φτιάξουν τίποτα και μετά θα έρθει η Ε.Ε. και θα μας βάλει πάλι πρόστιμα. Κλασικά εικονογραγημένα :Whistle:  Α ρε Ελλαδάρα :Worthy:

----------


## MNP-10

Αλλη μια καλη ιδεα: Μειωση της αντανακλασης του γυαλιου στα ηλιακα πανελ για αυξηση της αποδοτικοτητας: http://news.cnet.com/8301-11128_3-9993084-54.html

----------


## pk33

να ρωτήσω κάτι, ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρώ μικρές αιολικές γενήτριες για να βάλω στην ταράτσα για να φτάνουν για ένα ψυγείο στην αποθήκη?(ναι εδώ στην Αθήνα)

----------


## A_gamer

> Αλλη μια καλη ιδεα: Μειωση της αντανακλασης του γυαλιου στα ηλιακα πανελ για αυξηση της αποδοτικοτητας: http://news.cnet.com/8301-11128_3-9993084-54.html


Δηλαδή τα κάνουν ματ; Άργησαν να το σκεφτούν, άργησαν...

----------


## mariosdom

Μεταχειρισμένα φωτοβολταϊκα!!
Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Επειδή  είμαι καινούριος  κι άσχετος λίγο με το θέμα (φωτοβολταίκα) :Whistle: !θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας για μια αγορά φωτοβολταϊκων.
Βρήκα μια αγγελία στο internet  (http://www.apn.gr/aggelies/12/posts/7/68/1009.html) που πωλούνται 3 πάνελ τα δυο είναι 155βατ το ένα και το άλλο 125 και δίνει και ρυθμιστή φόρτισης  με 2000€.πηρα τηλ. Των  άνθρωπο μου και μου είπε ότι είναι σαν καινούρια τα χρησιμοποίησε μόνο 6 μηνες.μου ειπε κατι και για τις  μάρκες αλλα ήταν σαν  να μου έλεγε κινέζικα………. Μπορει  καποιος να ασχολιθεί για λιγο με το θέμα μου και να μου πει αν αξίζει η αγορά τους?και τι άλλο θα χρειαστώ για να τα βάλω στα κεραμίδια????και κόστος επιπλέον!!!!!ευχαριστώ

----------


## anon

Για τέτοια ποσά θα ήμουν επιφυλακτικός ή θα αγόραζα με εγγύηση που να στέκει, δηλαδή απο γνωστό κατάστημα, που να μπορώ να επιστρέψω.

----------


## zeta

είμαι επιφυλακτική... δεν ξέρεις τι παίζει, γιατι αυτος τα πουλάει στους 6 μήνες?
πάρε καλύτερα από κατάστημα με εγγύηση...

----------


## mariosdom

Για οικονομικούς λογούς…δεκτός μου είπε ο όποιος έλεγχος..και μου έδωσε νέα τιμή 1500!!!(μετά απο παζάρια..)μάλλον  θα τα πάρω!

----------


## zeta

> Για οικονομικούς λογούς…δεκτός μου είπε ο όποιος έλεγχος..και μου έδωσε νέα τιμή 1500!!!(μετά απο παζάρια..)μάλλον  θα τα πάρω!


απλά να τα δεις πρώτα...
πάντως η τιμή καλή μου φαινεται...

----------


## vagdsl

Στους υπολογισμούς του κόστους των Φωτοβολταϊκών χρησιμοποιείται η χονδρική προσέγγιση των 6.000 euro/kW. (Εγκατεστημένα μαζί με τον λοιπό εξοπλισμό). Κάνε τους υπολογισμούς σου.

Εμένα η απορία μου είναι τι θα τα κάνεις τα Φωτοβολταϊκά 430W?

----------


## harris

> Στους υπολογισμούς του κόστους των Φωτοβολταϊκών χρησιμοποιείται η χονδρική προσέγγιση των 6.000 euro/kW. (Εγκατεστημένα μαζί με τον λοιπό εξοπλισμό). Κάνε τους υπολογισμούς σου.


Έχει μειωθεί ΠΟΛΥ αυτή η τιμή που αναφέρεις... κάτω από 5000 ευρώ / kW  :Smile:

----------


## syphon

> Έχει μειωθεί ΠΟΛΥ αυτή η τιμή που αναφέρεις... κάτω από 5000 ευρώ / kW


Για σκάναρε κάποιο τιμολόγιο γιατί θα επιβεβαιώσω το φίλο:
6000 ευρώ το kw

----------


## Κονταξάκης

ΘΕΡΜΙΚΑ ΗΛΙΑΚΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ
Ηλιος δεν σημαίνει μόνο φωτοβολταϊκά! 

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ
Μένουμε πίσω

 Ακολουθώντας τη λογική του κλασικού ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα (θέρμανση νερού από τη θερμότητα του ήλιου), τα θερμικά ηλιακά συστήματα όχι μόνο εξασφαλίζουν δωρεάν ζεστό νερό, αλλά μπορούν να συνεισφέρουν στη θέρμανση ή την ψύξη ενός κτιρίου μειώνοντας έως και 45% την κατανάλωση ενέργειας   
Πάνω από ένα εκατομμύριο ηλιακά συστήματα είναι εγκατεστημένα στη χώρα μας, με 3 εκατ. τ.μ. συλλεκτών (αντιστοιχούν 275 τ.μ. ηλιακών συλλεκτών για θερμοσίφωνες ανά 1.000 κατοίκους). Για μία ακόμα φορά όμως μένουμε πίσω. Στην Κύπρο έφτασαν τα 642 τ.μ. ανά 1.000 κατοίκους (το 93% των κτιρίων έχει ηλιακό συλλέκτη, υπερδιπλάσιο ποσοστό από την Ελλάδα), ενώ ήδη η αλπική Αυστρία, που ήταν πολύ πίσω πριν από δέκα χρόνια, μας ξεπέρασε, έχοντας ήδη 319 τ.μ. ανά 1.000 κατοίκους. Ορμητική είναι η ανάπτυξη της Γερμανίας και της Ισπανίας.

ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ
1 ηλιακός θερμοσίφωνας=1,5 στρέμμα δάσους!

Οι εγκατεστημένοι ηλιακοί θερμοσίφωνες εξοικονομούν ήδη 1,1 δισεκατομμύρια κιλοβατώρες το χρόνο, όση ενέργεια παράγει δηλαδή ένας συμβατικός σταθμός ηλεκτροπαραγωγής, ισχύος 200 μεγαβάτ. Χωρίς τους ηλιακούς θερμοσίφωνες θα υπήρχε σημαντικό έλλειμμα ισχύος, ιδιαίτερα στα απομονωμένα ηλεκτρικά δίκτυα των νησιών την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο.

Με τα ηλιακά θερμικά μειώνεται και η εκπομπή αερίων του θερμοκηπίου και άλλων ρύπων. Ενας τυπικός ηλιακός θερμοσίφωνας για οικιακή χρήση παράγει στην Ελλάδα ετησίως 840 - 1.080 κιλοβατώρες και αποσοβεί την έκλυση 925 - 1.200 κιλών CO2, όσο δηλαδή θα απορροφούσε 1,5 στρέμμα δάσους. Σημαντική είναι και η οικονομία που έχει ο χρήστης που υπολογίζεται σε περίπου 100 ευρώ το χρόνο.

ΕΜΠΟΔΙΑ: Καμία πολιτική βούληση

Η εντυπωσιακή ανάπτυξη στη Γερμανία και την Αυστρία είναι αποτέλεσμα πολιτικής βούλησης, η οποία μετατρέπεται σε ισχυρά οικονομικά κίνητρα, της τάξης των 120 - 140 ευρώ ανά τ.μ. Στην Ελλάδα ίσχυε απαλλαγή του 75% του κόστους εγκατάστασης ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα από το φορολογητέο εισόδημα. Το 2000 το ποσοστό περικόπηκε στο 20%, καταργώντας ουσιαστικά κάθε ωφέλεια. Επιπλέον, ενώ πριν από ενάμιση χρόνο η Ισπανία έκανε υποχρεωτική την εγκατάσταση ηλιακών θερμικών και φωτοβολταϊκών σε όλα τα μεγάλα νέα κτίρια, στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει ανάλογη πρόνοια.

ΤΑ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΑ ΒΗΜΑΤΑ

Σήμερα το ζητούμενο δεν είναι μόνο η ενίσχυση και η προώθηση των ηλιακών θερμοσιφώνων, αλλά η ανάπτυξη σύγχρονων συστημάτων που θα αξιοποιούν την ηλιακή θερμική ενέργεια για τη θέρμανση των κτιρίων ακόμα και τον κλιματισμό τους. Εάν, για παράδειγμα, ο ήλιος θερμαίνει το αποθηκευμένο νερό για την κεντρική θέρμανση, η κατανάλωση φυσικού αερίου (ή άλλου καυσίμου) για να φτάσει στην επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία μπορεί να μειωθεί αποφασιστικά. Ορισμένες πρωτοποριακές εγκαταστάσεις που έχουν ήδη πραγματοποιηθεί καταγράφουν μείωση των απαιτήσεων περίπου 30%. Τα συστήματα μπορούν να συνδυαστούν και με τη γεωθερμία.

Καθώς το κόστος τέτοιων εγκαταστάσεων είναι ακόμα μεγάλο και απαιτούν μεγάλους χώρους ενδείκνυνται για βιομηχανικά, εμπορικά ή άλλα μεγάλα κτίρια (ξενοδοχεία, νοσοκομεία, σχολεία, αθλητικά κέντρα κ.λπ.). Εκεί μπορούν τα ηλιακά θερμικά να γίνουν και ηλιακά... ψυκτικά! Για παράδειγμα, στο εργοστάσιο καλλυντικών «Σαράντη», το παραγόμενο ζεστό νερό (από 2.700 τ.μ. ηλιακών συλλεκτών) αξιοποιείται το καλοκαίρι για τη διαδικασία του κλιματισμού (για τη συμπύκνωση - εξάτμιση του ύδατος), ενώ το χειμώνα (σε θερμοκρασίες 50 - 55 βαθμούς Κελσίου) διοχετεύεται σε αγωγούς και συμβάλλει στη θέρμανση. Η μείωση στην κατανάλωση ενέργειας υπολογίζεται σε 40% - 45% το καλοκαίρι και 50% - 55% το χειμώνα, αντίστοιχα. Τα θερμικά ηλιακά συστήματα μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν επίσης στην παραγωγή ζεστού νερού για τη βιομηχανία, στη θέρμανση δαπέδου και χώρου θερμοκηπίων και στην αφαλάτωση.
Το κρίσιμο θέμα είναι η χρηματοδότηση. Η περίοδος απόσβεσης ενός τέτοιου συστήματος ποικίλλει από 3,5 έως 8 χρόνια, ενώ μειώνεται και στα 2 - 4 χρόνια σε περίπτωση που το σύστημα επιδοτηθεί.

ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ;

Ο ήλιος μπορεί να αξιοποιηθεί ενεργειακά με πολλούς τρόπους. Τα φωτοβολταϊκά μετατρέπουν την ηλιακή ενέργεια σε ηλεκτρισμό. Τα θερμικά ηλιακά συστήματα αξιοποιούν την ηλιακή ενέργεια για να θερμάνουν κυρίως νερό. Οι ηλιακοί θερμοσίφωνες είναι η πιο διαδομένη μορφή, αλλά όχι η μόνη.
Τα θερμικά ηλιακά συστήματα μπορούν να συμβάλουν στη θέρμανση, ακόμα και στον κλιματισμό! Στην Ευρώπη χρησιμοποιούνται τα συστήματα combi, που συνδυάζουν την ηλιακή ενέργεια με κάποια άλλη μορφή ενέργειας και μειώνουν τη συνολική ενεργειακή κατανάλωση για θέρμανση και ζεστό νερό. Υπολογίζεται ότι χρησιμοποιώντας σύγχρονους ηλιακούς συλλέκτες, με επιφάνεια ίση με το 15% - 20% του εμβαδού του σπιτιού, επιτυγχάνεται περίπου 40% κάλυψη των αναγκών από τον ήλιο.

Info: Ενωση Βιομηχανιών Ηλιακής Ενέργειας www.ebne.gr

----------


## acomaedo

Καλώς σας βρήκα.
To link είναι www.ebhe.gr.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Ειδήσεις (από: www-hellas-solar-power.gr)

Σαν Φρανσίσκο (20 Οκτωβρίου ..2004). Ηγέτες Επιχειρήσεων Ηλιακής βιομηχανίας και τεχνολογίας κάλεσαν σήμερα την ομοσπονδιακή κυβέρνηση με ένα σχέδιο για να ξαναβάλουν τις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες στην πρώτη γραμμή της βουίζοντας παγκόσμιας ηλιακής βιομηχανίας. Διαμορφωμένος μετά από τις επιτυχείς στρατηγικές σε Καλιφόρνια, την Ιαπωνία, και τη Γερμανία ......
Το ηλιακό μέλλον μας: Η ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΙΚΗ Roadmap φωτοβολταϊκών βιομηχανιών για το 2005 προσδιορίζει τα απαραίτητα βήματα για να επιταχύνει την πτώση στις αξίες της ηλιακής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, να κεντρίσει την αύξηση των αγορών, και να παραγάγει τις καθαρές εργασίες βιομηχανίας για ένα τέταρτο εκατομμύριο Αμερικανών....

----------


## Κονταξάκης

*ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΦΘΗΝΟΤΕΡΗ ΘΕΡΜΑΝΣΗ ΣΠΙΤΙΟΥ   * 
04.12.07 

Εφημερίδα ΠΑΤΡΙΣ 3.12.2007 (Ηράκλειο Κρήτης)

Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι τρόποι να ζεστάνουμε το σπίτι. Ο καθηγητής του ΤΕΙ Κρήτης, μηχανολόγος-ηλεκτρολόγος, μηχανικός, Μιχάλης Κτενιαδάκης, μιλά στην “Π”. 

Ρεπορτάζ Κατερίνα Μυλωνά Νέο ρεκόρ σημειώνει καθημερινά η τιμή του πετρελαίου με τους καταναλωτές να παρακολουθούν τις εξελίξεις στις διεθνείς και την ελληνική αγορά κάνοντας έκκληση στους κυβερνώντες για χορήγηση του επιδόματος θέρμανσης. Εν τω μεταξύ, αρκετοί είναι εκείνοι που δεν έχουν μέχρι σήμερα, πρώτες ημέρες του Δεκέμβρη, προμηθευτεί πετρέλαιο θέρμανσης αφού ήταν αναγκασμένοι να επιλέξουν ανάμεσα στη ζέστη και την οικονομία. 
Η παραπάνω κίνηση, όμως, δε θα ήταν απαραίτητη αν οι καταναλωτές γνώριζαν και αξιοποιούσαν άλλες δυνατότητες για τη θέρμανση του χώρου τους ή προχωρούσαν σε ενέργειες και επεμβάσεις που θα μείωναν την κατανάλωση ενέργειας. 
Ο μηχανολόγος - ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός, επίκουρος καθηγητής του τμήματος Μηχανολογίας του ΤΕΙ Κρήτης, Μιχάλης Κτενιαδάκης, μιλάει στην «Π» για τις λύσεις που προσφέρονται, με βάση τα σημερινά δεδομένα και εξηγεί κατά πόσο οι λύσεις αυτές είναι πιο οικονομικές από την πλέον διαδεδομένη, το πετρέλαιο. 
*«Με τις σημερινές, και μάλλον και αυριανές, υψηλές τιμές πετρελαίου, η διάθεση χρημάτων για να πραγματοποιηθούν επεμβάσεις εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας στη θέρμανση, έχει γίνει αρκετά συμφέρουσα, με μικρό χρόνο αποπληρωμής της σχετικής δαπάνης»,* σημειώνει ο ίδιος. Εναλλακτικά καύσιμα και Α.Π.Ε. 
Κατ’ αρχάς, ο κ. Κτενιαδάκης παρουσιάζει τα καύσιμα που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν εναλλακτικά, όπως είναι η βιομάζα, το φυσικό αέριο ή το υγραέριο, ενώ κάνει ιδιαίτερη αναφορά στις Ανανεώσιμες Πηγές Ενέργειας, τη θέρμανση με υποβοήθηση ηλιακού συστήματος και την εκμετάλλευση της αβαθούς γεωθερμίας. 
Όσον αφορά στη χρήση βιομάζας (ελαιοπυρήνας, καυσόξυλα, πριονίδια κλπ) είναι, όπως εξηγεί, οπωσδήποτε μια εναλλακτική δυνατότητα, που είναι “λίγο ή πολύ” οικονομικά συμφέρουσα. «Οι σημερινοί καυστήρες/λέβητες βιομάζας δεν παρουσιάζουν τα προβλήματα του παρελθόντος (βλάβες, απορρύθμιση λειτουργίας, δυσκολίες στον αυτοματισμό, αποκομιδή υπολειμμάτων της καύσης κλπ). 
Έτσι, σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις, ιδιαίτερα σε μονοκατοικίες αξίζει να εξετασθεί μια τέτοια δυνατότητα», τονίζει. 
Στη συνέχεια, ο κ. Κτενιαδάκης αναφέρει πως οι εγκαταστάσεις με φυσικό αέριο ή υγραέριο έχουν “ με τα σημερινά δεδομένα” μια οικονομικότερη λειτουργία, περίπου κατά 15%-20% σε σχέση με αντίστοιχες εγκαταστάσεις που λειτουργούν με πετρέλαιο. Αλλά εδώ, σημειώνει πως πρέπει να ληφθεί υπόψη η όχι αμελητέα δαπάνη εγκατάστασης, σύνδεσης, μετατροπών κλπ. 
Στην Κρήτη, ωστόσο, έχει ενδιαφέρον - προς το παρόν - μόνο το υγραέριο, σε μεγάλες εγκαταστάσεις (επιχειρήσεων, ξενοδοχείων κλπ). 
Ακόμα, σχετικά με τις Ανανεώσιμες Πηγές Ενέργειας και τη θέρμανση με υποβοήθηση ηλιακού συστήματος, εξηγεί ότι «στην Κρήτη, με την μεγάλη ηλιοφάνεια, η εκμετάλλευση της ηλιακής ενέργειας και το χειμώνα για θέρμανση χώρων, αποκτά ενδιαφέρον πάλι λόγω της αυξημένης τιμής των καυσίμων τα τελευταία χρόνια. Ενώ πριν 15-20 χρόνια, αυτές οι εγκαταστάσεις ήταν παντελώς ασύμφορες, σήμερα μπορεί να γίνουν οικονομικά ελκυστικές.» 
Η τεχνογνωσία υπάρχει “αν και δεν είναι ευρέως διαδεδομένη” τα υλικά έχουν γίνει πιο αξιόπιστα, οι αυτοματισμοί φθηνότεροι και έτσι εκτιμάται ότι τέτοιες εγκαταστάσεις μπορούν να αποπληρωθούν σε σχετικά λογικό χρόνο (γύρω στα 8-10 χρόνια). 
Λιγότερο γνωστή είναι η εκμετάλλευση της αβαθούς γεωθερμίας : «Σε βάθος από 3 m έως 100 m, η θερμοκρασία του εδάφους δεν μεταβάλλεται σημαντικά κατά τη διάρκεια του χρόνου (κυμαίνεται από 14ΓC έως 18ΓC). Έτσι, με κατάλληλη εγκατάσταση, είναι δυνατό να "αντλήσουμε" θερμότητα από το έδαφος και να την εκμεταλλευτούμε για θέρμανση χώρων (όπως γίνεται και με τις αντλίες θερμότητας). Παράλληλα, μπορούμε με την ίδια εγκατάσταση, να υποβοηθήσουμε σημαντικά το δροσισμό των χώρων το καλοκαίρι», περιγράφει. 
Αν, επομένως υπάρχουν οι προϋποθέσεις, μια τέτοια λύση θα ήταν εξεταστέα, εκτιμάται όμως ότι ο χρόνος αποπληρωμής της σχετικής επένδυσης προσεγγίζει τα δέκα χρόνια. 
Στη συνέχεια, ο κ. Κτενιαδάκης παρουσιάζει ορισμένες επεμβάσεις που παίζουν με τη σειρά τους σημαντικό ρόλο στην εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας, όπως είναι η συστηματική συντήρηση του καυστήρα και η σωστή ρύθμιση του ελέγχου λειτουργίας της εγκατάστασης. Όπως σημειώνει, η σωστή ρύθμιση-μέτρηση του καυστήρα και ο καθαρισμός του λέβητα πρέπει να γίνεται κάθε χρόνο. «Σκοπός είναι να παραμένει όσο είναι δυνατόν μεγάλος ο βαθμός απόδοσης της εγκατάστασης. 
Αν π.χ. με τον κατάλληλο καθαρισμό, ρύθμιση κλπ αυξηθεί ο βαθμός απόδοσης από 80% σε 86%, τότε η κατανάλωση καυσίμου θα μειωθεί κατά 7%». 
Παράλληλα, οι υπάρχοντες αυτοματισμοί της εγκατάστασης πρέπει να ελέγχονται και για λόγους σωστής λειτουργίας αλλά και για λόγους οικονομίας. Λάθος ρυθμισμένοι αυτοματισμοί οδηγούν σε σπατάλη ενέργειας. 
Ακόμα, «οι θερμοστάτες χώρου δεν πρέπει να ρυθμίζονται σε υψηλή θερμοκρασία. Θερμοκρασίες μεταξύ 20ΓC και 22ΓC είναι πολύ ικανοποιητικές για το χειμώνα. 
Αν είναι μόνιμα ελαττωμένη τη θερμοκρασία χώρου κατά 1ΓC, (π.χ. από 21ΓC σε 20ΓC) εξοικονομείται περίπου 2% έως 4% ενέργεια (καύσιμο ή ηλεκτρισμός)». Σημειώνεται, επίσης, πως η προσθήκη ενός απλού οργάνου ή συστήματος αυτοματισμού ή η βελτίωση ενός υπάρχοντος ενδέχεται να οδηγήσει σε αξιόλογη εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας. 
Ο καταναλωτής πρέπει να μεριμνά και για τη βελτίωση της θερμομόνωσης σωληνώσεων – αεραγωγών – θερμοδοχείων (μπόϊλερ). Οι φθαρμένες μονώσεις σημαίνουν άσκοπη δαπάνη ενέργειας, εκτός του ότι μπορεί να δημιουργούν και λειτουργικά προβλήματα στην εγκατάσταση. Άρα, επιβάλλεται η άμεση επιδιόρθωσή τους. «Για τους ίδιους λόγους, οι πολύ φθαρμένες μονώσεις μάλλον συμφέρει να αντικατασταθούν εξολοκλήρου. 
Για παράδειγμα, δέκα μέτρα αμόνωτου σωλήνα κεντρικής θέρμανσης, διαμέτρου 1,5 ίντσας, επιβαρύνει την κατανάλωση καυσίμου κατά 100 λίτρα περίπου το χρόνο». 
Παράλληλα, κρίνεται σκόπιμη η εγκατάσταση θερμοστατικού ελέγχου. Το σύστημα αντιστάθμισης εξωτερικής θερμοκρασίας εφαρμόζεται σε εγκαταστάσεις κεντρικής θέρμανσης. 
Πρόκειται για σύστημα αυτοματισμού που ρυθμίζει τη θερμοκρασία νερού που πηγαίνει στα σώματα, σε σχέση με τη θερμοκρασία του περιβάλλοντος. Έτσι, τις σχετικά «ζεστές» χειμωνιάτικες ώρες αποφεύγεται η υπερθέρμανση των χώρων, με συνέπεια την εξοικονόμηση καυσίμου. 
Ακόμα, οι θερμοστατικές βαλβίδες αποτελούν εξαρτήματα που τοποθετούνται στα θερμαντικά σώματα και ρυθμίζουν αυτόματα την κυκλοφορία του νερού μέσα σ’ αυτά, ανεξάρτητα στο κάθε σώμα, έτσι ώστε να δίνει την επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία στον αντίστοιχο χώρο. 
Η σωστή εγκατάσταση και χρήση τους μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε αξιόλογη μείωση της κατανάλωσης καυσίμου (ρεαλιστικά, περίπου στο 8-12% της συνολικής κατανάλωσης). 
Ο κ. Κτενιαδάκης τονίζει πως το σύστημα θέρμανσης είναι πιθανό να χρειάζεται αναβάθμιση και ο καυστήρας ή/και ο λέβητας να αντικαθίσταται. «Οι πολύ «γερασμένοι» λέβητες και καυστήρες, που ο βαθμός απόδοσής τους δεν μπορεί να αυξηθεί πάνω από 75%, πρέπει να αντικαθίστανται με νέους, σύγχρονης τεχνολογίας, υψηλού βαθμού απόδοσης, που μπορεί να είναι πάνω από 90%. 
Η εξοικονόμηση καυσίμου και χρημάτων θα είναι τέτοια που η αποπληρωμή της σχετικής δαπάνης θα γίνει σε 5-6 χρόνια.», σημειώνει. 
Στη συνέχεια, αναφέρεται στις αντλίες θερμότητας (α/θ), τη θέρμανση απευθείας με α/θ αέρα-αέρα και τη θέρμανση νερού με α/θ αέρα-νερού. «Οι αντλίες θερμότητας, δηλ. τα κλιματιστικά συστήματα που μπορούν το χειμώνα να παρέχουν θέρμανση στους χώρους, αρχίζουν να γίνονται οικονομικά συμφέρουσες τα τελευταία χρόνια για δύο λόγους : (α) έχει αυξηθεί πολύ η αποδοτικότητά τους, χωρίς υπερβολική αύξηση στην τιμή αγοράς τους και (β) καταναλώνουν ηλεκτρική ενέργεια, η τιμή της οποίας δεν έχει αυξηθεί υπερβολικά όπως η τιμή του πετρελαίου», σημειώνει. 
Τονίζει, ακόμα, πως οι αντλίες θερμότητας αποδίδουν 2,5 έως και 4 φορές περισσότερη θερμότητα απ’ όση ηλεκτρική ενέργεια καταναλώνουν. Λειτουργούν με τελείως διαφορετικό τρόπο από τα ηλεκτρικά σώματα, σόμπες, αερόθερμα κλπ, που είναι θερμαντικές συσκευές πολύ ηλεκτροβόρες (και "ευρω-βόρες"…) και πρέπει να αποφεύγονται. 
«Η Κρήτη, με τους ήπιους χειμώνες, ενδείκνυται για χρήση των α/θ. 
Έτσι, με τις σημερινές τιμές πετρελαίου και ηλεκτρισμού, μια μέση κατοικία στο Ηράκλειο θα πληρώσει για τη λειτουργία της θέρμανσης με α/θ περίπου το 60% των όσων θα πλήρωνε σε πετρέλαιο (με μια μέτριας ποιότητας εγκ/ση κεντρικής θέρμανσης)», υπογραμμίζει. 
Για να έχει συμφέρον οικονομικό αποτέλεσμα η λειτουργία μιας α/θ, είναι απαραίτητο ο καταναλωτής να προμηθευτεί συσκευή με καλή ενεργειακή "επίδοση" : Για μικρές τοπικές συσκευές θα πρέπει να προτιμούνται εκείνες που έχουν ενεργειακή σήμανση Α ή Β, ενώ για μεγαλύτερα συστήματα μέχρι C ή D. 
Το αρχικά υψηλότερο κόστος τους θα αποσβεστεί 2 με 3 φορές στη διάρκεια ζωής της συσκευής. «Επειδή η θέρμανση με αέρα (που κάνουν τα συνήθη συστήματα αντλιών θερμότητας) είναι κάπως ενοχλητική για κάποιους ανθρώπους, καλό είναι πριν προχωρήσει κανείς σε μια τέτοια εγκατάσταση να σιγουρευτεί ότι θα μπορεί να την αποδεχτεί. 
Βασικό ρόλο σ' αυτό παίζουν η κατάλληλη επιλογή του συστήματος, η σωστή εγκατάσταση και η ορθολογική λειτουργία της», προσθέτει. 
Ακόμα, όσον αφορά στη θέρμανση νερού με α/θ αέρα-νερού, ο κ. Κτενιαδάκης εξηγεί ότι αντί να θερμαίνει αέρα, η α/θ μπορεί να θερμαίνει νερό μέχρι θερμοκρασία 45ΓC-50ΓC. Το νερό αυτό στη συνέχεια μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε κεντρικές ή τοπικές μονάδες κλιματισμού (με σερπαντίνα και ανεμιστήρα) ή, πολύ συχνά, σε εγκαταστάσεις ενδοδαπέδιας θέρμανσης, στις οποίες είναι κατάλληλες οι χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες νερού. 
Οι ενδοδαπέδιες αυτές εγκαταστάσεις μπορούν - με περιορισμούς - να χρησιμοποιηθούν και για δροσισμό των χώρων το καλοκαίρι. 
Το κτιριακό κέλυφος «Η θερμική προστασία του κτιριακού κελύφους καθορίζει τις ανταλλαγές θερμότητας με το περιβάλλον (χειμώνα και καλοκαίρι), και συνδέεται άμεσα με το κόστος κατασκευής και τη δαπάνη λειτουργίας των κτιρίων», σημειώνει ο κ. Κτενιαδάκης. 
Σε αυτή την κατεύθυνση πρέπει να γίνει βελτίωση της θερμο-υγρομόνωσης δομικών στοιχείων, δηλαδή, μόνωση των εξωτερικών τοίχων, οροφών, δαπέδων κλπ καθώς και μείωση του αερισμού από τις χαραμάδες. Η μόνωση είναι αποδοτικότερη αν γίνεται κατά την αρχική κατασκευή. «Για το κλίμα της Κρήτης, δεν χρειάζεται πολύ βαριά μόνωση (δεν είναι ανταποδοτική). Αν χρησιμοποιείται και θερινός κλιματισμός, τότε γίνεται πιο συμφέρουσα», εξηγεί. 
Ακόμα, πρέπει να αποφεύγονται οι θερμογέφυρες (δηλαδή αμόνωτα ή ελλιπώς μονωμένα στοιχεία του κελύφους), οι οποίες «διευκολύνουν» τις απώλειες θερμότητας αλλά είναι πιθανό να προκαλέσουν και εμφάνιση υγρασίας εσωτερικά (μαυρίλα, μούχλα κλπ) ενώ κρίνεται σκόπιμη η προσθήκη θερμομονωτικού (ή έστω ανακλαστικού) υλικού πίσω από τα θερμαντικά σώματα. 
Για τη μείωση του αερισμού από τις χαραμάδες χρησιμοποιούνται οι στεγανωτικές ταινίες ενώ πολύ αποτελεσματική είναι η επισκευή των κουφωμάτων. (Ο Μ. Κτενιαδάκης σημειώνει ότι η παραπάνω λύση δε συμφέρει, προφανώς, να γίνει μόνο για τη μείωση του αερισμού). 
Ακόμα, πρέπει να γίνεται έλεγχος του τεχνητού εξαερισμού, αν υπάρχουν ανεμιστήρες που εισάγουν ή εξάγουν αέρα από το χώρο. «Για λόγους υγιεινής, σε κάθε περίπτωση, πρέπει να εξασφαλίζεται μια ελάχιστη ανανέωση του αέρα του χώρου. 
Δεν είναι σωστή η πλήρης «στεγανοποίηση» του χώρου», προειδοποιεί. 
Ακόμα, πρέπει να βελτιώνονται οι θερμικές ιδιότητες ανοιγμάτων – υαλοστασίων. Η προσθήκη δεύτερου τζαμιού είναι πολύ αποδοτική θεωρητικά, αλλά δύσκολη ή προβληματική πρακτικά (για λόγους αισθητικής ή επειδή συνήθως συνοδεύεται και από άλλες παρεμβάσεις). 
Η εγκατάσταση διπλού υαλοστασίου είναι πολύ συμφέρουσα, κυρίως στη θέρμανση και λιγότερο στη ψύξη, αρκεί να γίνει κατά την κατασκευή. Μεταγενέστερη εγκατάσταση ίσως είναι ασύμφορη (εκτός αν, για άλλους λόγους, πρόκειται να αντικατασταθούν οπωσδήποτε τα κουφώματα). 
Ο κ. Κτενιαδάκης μιλάει, επίσης, για ένταξη παθητικών και βιοκλιματικών συστημάτων, την ανεμοπροστασία και τον ηλιασμό. «Οποιαδήποτε ενέργεια που αποσκοπεί στην προστασία από Β, ΒΑ ή ΒΔ ανέμους ή που επιτρέπει ηλιασμό για περισσότερο χρόνο, εξοικονομεί ενέργεια. Ανοίγματα στο Νότο ή στο Βορρά είναι προτιμότερα», εξηγεί. 
Στην ίδια κατηγορία ανήκουν και οι ηλιακοί τοίχοι, τα θερμοσιφωνικά πανέλα, τα θερμοκήπια, η ηλιακή καμινάδα, το αεριζόμενο κέλυφος, τα υαλοστάσια προηγμένης τεχνολογίας, που «είναι μερικές τεχνολογίες που εντάσσονται στον εξαρχής βιοκλιματικό σχεδιασμό του κτιρίου», σημειώνει. 
Σημειώνεται πως όλα τα παραπάνω είναι λύσεις για την εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας, κυρίως από οικονομική σκοπιά. Όμως, παράλληλα, σχεδόν όλες οι αναφερθείσες επεμβάσεις έχουν ευνοϊκές επιπτώσεις στην προστασία του περιβάλλοντος, ενώ αρκετές είναι – ή θα είναι στο άμεσο μέλλον – υποχρεωτικές για λόγους συμμόρφωσης με διεθνείς κανονισμούς. 
Όσα ανέφερε ο κ. Κτενιαδάκης αφορούν κυρίως στη θέρμανση σε κατοικίες (ορισμένα συμπεράσματα μπορεί να είναι λίγο διαφορετικά σε κτίρια Γραφείων ή Καταστήματα κλπ). 
Τέλος, σημειώνεται πώς για τις περισσότερες από τις παραπάνω παρεμβάσεις είναι απαραίτητη η συμβουλή ή και μελέτη από κάποιον ειδικό προκειμένου να γίνουν σωστά και οικονομικά, άρα να αποβούν τελικά συμφέρουσες.

----------


## Magnum

Αν μπορείς να το φτιάξεις λίγο, γιατί  δυστυχώς έτσι δεν διαβάζετε... 

Και φαίνεται πολύ ενδιαφέρον !

----------


## Κονταξάκης

*Τι είναι η Συμπαραγωγή Ηλεκτρισμού και Θερμότητας (ΣΗΘ)*

Η Συμπαραγωγή Ηλεκτρισμού και Θερμότητας (ΣΗΘ) βασίζεται στην ταυτόχρονη παραγωγή εκμεταλλεύσιμης ή αξιοποιήσιμης ηλεκτρικής και θερμικής ενέργειας, από την ίδια ενεργειακή πηγή.
Η κεντρική και πλέον βασική αρχή της Συμπαραγωγής είναι ότι, προκειμένου να μεγιστοποιηθούν τα πολλά οφέλη που προκύπτουν από αυτή, τα συστήματα ΣΗΘ πρέπει να βασίζονται στη ζήτηση θερμότητας της εφαρμογής.
Τα συστήματα Συμπαραγωγής μπορούν να εγκατασταθούν σε ενεργοβόρες βιομηχανίες, στον τριτογενή τομέα (νοσοκομεία, ξενοδοχεία, μεγάλα κτίρια, αθλητικά κέντρα, κλπ), ή να καλύψουν τις θερμικές και ηλεκτρικές ανάγκες μιας αστικής περιοχής, μέσω συστημάτων τηλεθέρμανσης  /  τηλεψύξης.
Τα συστήματα Συμπαραγωγής Ηλεκτρισμού και Θερμότητας που συνήθως χρησιμοποιούνται είναι: 
1.	 	Μηχανές Εσωτερικής Καύσης (ΜΕΚ) 
2.	 	Αεριοστρόβιλοι
3.	 	Ατμοστρόβιλοι 
4.	 	Μονάδες Συνδυασμένου Κύκλου 
5.	 	Κυψέλες Καυσίμου 
Ως πηγή ενέργειας σε μονάδες Συμπαραγωγής μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί οποιοδήποτε καύσιμο (ορυκτό ή βιομάζα). Το καύσιμο όμως που σήμερα κυριαρχεί, για οικονομικούς αλλά και περιβαλλοντικούς λόγους, είναι το Φυσικό Αέριο.
Με την αξιοποίηση της θερμικής ενέργειας, η απόδοση μιας εγκατάστασης Συμπαραγωγής μπορεί να φθάσει ή και να ξεπεράσει το 90%. 
Ως εκ τούτου η Συμπαραγωγή προσφέρει εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας που κυμαίνεται μεταξύ 15 έως 40%, σε σύγκριση με τη διάθεση ηλεκτρικής και θερμικής ενέργειας από συμβατικούς ηλεκτροπαραγωγικούς σταθμούς και λέβητες, αντίστοιχα. 
Tα παρακάτω σχήματα δείχνουν ένα τυπικό συμβατικό σύστημα παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας σε σύγκριση με ένα τυπικό σύστημα Συμπαραγωγής, όπου φαίνονται τα πλεονεκτήματα από τη χρήση της ΣΗΘ έναντι των συμβατικών συστημάτων. 

Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες στο:

http://www.hachp.gr/

----------


## filathlos

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ
Παίζεις με την μ.ια για ημέτερους και δεν το ξέρεις.Και το εξηγώ.
Δόθηκαν 37 άδειες για την κατασκευή πάρκων με επιδότηση της ευρωπαικής ένωσης 80%.
Οποιος ασχολείται είναι 110% στην πράξη.
Οι άδειες δοθήκαν σε "δικούς μας" ανθρώπους.Οι οποίοι για να μην γίνουν στόχοι τα βάλανε στα όρη και στα βουνά όπου η ηλιοφάνεια είναι το λιγότερο 50% μειωμένη.
Το κόστος του κάθε πάρκου είναι 600,000 ευρώ.

Περαστικά.
Θα βγάλω και καμιά φωτο αν ξαναπάω προς τα εκεί.

----------


## BELL

> Ακριβώς, η ΔΕΗ δεν τα δίνει απο την τσέπη της...
> 
> Τα δίνουμε όλοι εμείς...
> 
> Υπόθεση εργασίας (η μάλλον επένδυσης)
> 
> Συνολική επένδυση 100.000€ (περίπου 20 κιλοβάτ)
> 
> 55.000€ σου χαρίζονται.
> ...


Σε ποσα τετραγωνικα μετρα αντιστοιχουν αυτες οι τιμες :Thinking:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> 11.250€ βγάζεις τον χρόνο απο την πώληση ρεύματος.
> Μετά την απόσβεση έχεις σταθερό εισόδημα περι τα 1000 ευρώ το μήνα χωρίς να κάνεις τίποτα (έστω για σύνολο 20 ετών).
> 
> *Πείτε μου άλλη επένδυση που να βγάζεις τόσα... ???*
> 
> *Σε ποσα τετραγωνικα μετρα αντιστοιχουν αυτες οι τιμες ??? *


Να προσθέσω άλλη μια ερώτηση:

*Σε πόσα χρόνια γίνεται η απόσβεση αυτής της επένδυσης ???*

----------


## anon

> Να προσθέσω άλλη μια ερώτηση:
> 
> Σε πόσα χρόνια γίνεται η απόσβεση αυτής της επένδυσης ???


Dιαβάστε λίγο και πιο παλιά μυνήματα... όλα έχουν αναφερθεί και υπολογισθεί.... 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...8&postcount=73

Να σημειώσω ότι ένα τμ πάνελ αποδίδει απο 150w έως 220w (max) αναλόγως του τύπου (απόδοσης του πάνελ) αλλά και της σχετικής ηλιοφάνειας (άλλη απόδοση το καλοκαίρι, άλλη το χειμώνα, που βλέπουν και με πια κλίση κλπ κλπ). Εστω 150w/m2 (*)
Για 15KW ισχύ, χρειαζόμαστε συνολική επιφάνεια 100τμ για πάνελς που μαζί με κάποιο σχετικό περιθώριο, μιλάμε για 120 τμ τουλάχιστον. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μια κατοικία με σκεπή όπου θα τοποθετηθούν τα πάνελς αυτά (και υποτίθεται με σωστή κλίση και να βλέπουν νότια), θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθούν στην νότια πλευρα της σκεπής, άρα το σπίτι θα πρέπει να έχει εμβαδόν > 200τμ. Διαφορετικά θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθούν τα πάνελς σε ιδιόκτητη έκταση κλπ κλπ, και αυτό έχει κόστος (ενοικίαση ή κτήση κλπ κλπ). Στις δε ταράτσες (δηλ πολυκατοικίες, μάλλον δεν μπορουν να στηθούν πάνελς, μιας και δεν ανήκει σε έναν μόνο ενοικο αυτής η χρήση της πολυκατοικίας. Ασε δε που η ΔΕΗ μπορεί σήμερα να δέχεται μερικούς παραγωγούς πολύ χαμηλής ισχύος πχ 15-30KW, αλλά σίγουρα δεν θα το κάνει σε ευρύτατη κλίμακα, αρα μιλάμε για εγκαταστάσεις τουλάχιστον > 100KW, αρα επένδυση σημαντική. Α, και να σημειώσουμε για όσους νομίζουν ότι θα βγάζουν τσάμπα φράγκα, ότι πέραν αυτών, μένει να εγκριθεί (το δάνειο, η επιδότηση κλπ κλπ), άρα εαν δεν είσαι "κουμπάρος", άστο καλύτερα.

(*) Τα 220 W περίπου που ανέφερα, είναι για πάνελς υπερυψηλής απόδοσης (και κόστους μεγαλύτερου απο τα κοινά), και φυσικά για ηλιοφάνεια πχ κατασήμερο καταλόκαιρο στην κρήτη ή νοτιοτότερα, χωρίς το παραμικρο συνεφάκι, και τα πανελς πεντακάθαρα (γιατί μαζεύουν και σκόνη που μειώνουν την απόδοση).

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Dιαβάστε λίγο και πιο παλιά μυνήματα... όλα έχουν αναφερθεί και υπολογισθεί.... 
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...8&postcount=73


Απ' οτι βλέπω σ' αυτή την διεύθυνση, το συμπέρασμα που βγάζεις είναι:

*''  Πραγματικά με ενδιαφέρουν να δώ τις απόψεις των συνομιλητών, για την οικονομική βιωσιμότητα ενός τέτοιου σχεδίου, την ελκυστικότητα αυτού, την δυνατότητα πόσων έχουν να διαθέσουν τα 500Κ μιας τέτοιας επένδυσης (με δάνειο η απόδοση είναι εξαιρετικά μικρή, αν και όχι αμελητέα). Νομίζω ότι εαν τα μετρήσεις όλα αυτα, πιο πολύ συμφέρει να ανοίξεις γυράδικο ''*

----------


## anon

Kαι απο τα υπόλοιπα μυνήματα, καθώς και σε άλλα νήματα, τα συμπεράσματα που βγάζω τελικά είναι:

1) Δεν συμφέρει να προχωρήσεις σε μια τέτοια επένδυση γιατί:
1.α) Η απόδοση/απόσβεση είναι μικρή
1.β) Υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα με την ελληνική γραφειοκρατία και πολιτεία καθώς και τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση που κυριολεκτικά δεν θέλει την υλοποίηση τέτοιων έργων (οι λόγοι πολλοί, όπως ωχαδερφισμός, βαρεμάρα, μανδαρινισμός, σαδισμός, προσπάθεια να βγάλουν μίζες κλπ κλπ)

2) Θα αξίζει τον κόπο όταν τα πάνελς πλέον γίνουν φθηνά ώστε να έχουν κόστος κάτω απο 1 δολλάρια / watt. Τέτοιες υλοποιήσεις είναι ήδη καθοδόν, αν και με μικρή απόδοση ανα τμ, που σημαίνει χρειάζεσαι μεγάλη επιφάνεια (πχ Nanosolar, απόδοση περίπου στο 8% με 9% έναντι 20+% των καλύτερων πάνελς σήμερα, αλλά με το 1/4 του κόστους...)

3) εν κατακλείδι, πραγματικά καλύτερα να ανοίξεις γυράδικο..

----------


## mikstratos

Για τη ΔΕΗ καλα ειναι. Εμεις οι καταναλωτες δεν μπορουμε να βαλουμε γιατι ειναι ασυμφωρο.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Εμείς μόνο με πριμοδότηση μπορούμε να το αγοράσουμε, αλλά ωφέλεια θα έχει και το κράτος.

----------


## konenas

Μπράβο κ. Κονταξάκη.
Λέγε λέγε κάτι θα γίνει.

----------


## weedness

H αληθεια ειναι οτι αν το κρατος δεν επενδυση σε αυτο το πραγμα δεν θα ανθησει ποτε!!!

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Δεν είναι τυχαίο ρε παιδιά, το οτι βλέπουμε την Ισπανία, την Πορτογαλία, που έχουν ξεκινήσει πολύ μετά από εμάς, να βρίσκονται τώρα στην πρωτοπορία της Ευρώπης, για να μην πω παγκοσμίως, σ' αυτόν τον τομέα!!
Απλά χρειάζεται πολιτική βούληση και σχεδιασμός για να γίνει κάτι. :Sorry:  :Sorry: 

........Auto merged post: Κονταξάκης πρόσθεσε 16 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Δείτε ακόμη μια λύση, που εγκρίνεται από την Grenpeace σαν ΑΠΕ και παρέχει πάρα πολύ φτηνή ενέργεια σε ξενοδοχεία, πολυκατοικίες, βιομηχανίες κ.λ.π.

http://www.nsamaras.com.gr/sam_therm...he_mile_p.html

----------


## konenas

Αυτό το είχα δει σε μια βιοτεχνία που έκαιγε υπολείμματα πυρήνα από ελιές.

----------


## anon

H συγκεκριμένη πρακτική είναι νομίζω αρκετά διαδεδομένη. Πχ στην Σκύδρα ξέρω ότι χρησιμοποιούν τα κουκούτσια απο ροδακινα απο τις τοπικές κονσερβοποίες (κομπόστες), ως καύσιμο αντί ξύλου. Τεχνικές για να αξιοποιήσεις περισσότερο ότι υπάρχει γύρω υπάρχουν πολλές. Βρίσκω επίσης εξίσου ενδιαφέρουσα την πρόταση των πράσινων. Αντί να δίνουν 28 δις σε τράπεζες θα μπορούσαν να επιδοτήσουν (και να διευκολύνουν) την δημιουργία αιολικών και φωτοβολταικών πάρκων, την ανακατασκευή κτιρίων για καλύτερη μόνωση και γενικά διάφορα έργα για μείωση της κατανάλωσης ενέργειας ή την παραγωγή απο ΑΠΕ. Πχ τα 28 δις ευρώ προς τις τράπεζες αντιστοιχών σε φωτοβολταικά πάνελς ισχύος 7GW!!!!!! (εντάξει, χωρίς τον λοιπόν εξοπλισμό όπως ινβερτερς, αλλά φυσικα΄παίρνοντας υπόψη την τρέχουσα τιμή λιανικής που ειναι περίπου 4,5 δολλάρια / βάτ ισχύος).... 

Δηλαδή με απλά λόγια, με τα 28δις ευρώ ουσιαστικά η Ελλάδα αποκτά σχεδόν ηλεκτρική ενεργειακή αυτονομία (έχοντας σαν στοιχείο ότι η μέγιστη απαιτούμενη ισχύς μέχρι τώρα είναι 12GW)

----------


## aa144

Ακόμα μαλώνετε εδώ μέσα; 

Αλήθεια, τι αποδοση έχουν τα πάνελ όταν στα πυροβολήσει ο κυνηγός; Γιατί πολλά πάνελ μπορεί να μην έχουμε, αλλά κρετίνους με όπλα έχουμε σίγουρα πολλούς.

(Κανένας δεν έχει για να δώσει 28 δις, υπογραφές σε εγγυήσεις δίνουν, όχι λεφτά, αν είχαν λεφτά θα τα είχανε φάει και αυτά, σιγά να μην τα κρατούσαν για να τα δώσουν στις τράπεζες. Βέβαια για να αγοράσεις πάνελ ή οτιδήποτε άλλο χρειάζεσαι πραγματικά λεφτά και όχι υπογραφές σε εγγυήσεις.)

----------


## konenas

@αα144 
Τα τελευταία 20 περίπου χρόνια η Ελλαδίτσα είναι έρμαιο των ξένων συμφερόντων και των «ελληνικών» τραπεζών.

Τώρα, θα δώσουν χρήματα στις ημέτερες εταιρίες μέσω των τραπεζών. Όχι υποσχέσεις. Ζεστά χρήματα. 
Βάζουν λοιπόν, τις τράπεζες να πληρώσουν δάνεια 28εκ και το κράτος θα πληρώνει τους τόκους για 3 χρόνια. Φαντάσου σε ποιες επιχειρήσεις θα πάνε τα χρήματα. Πόση μίζα θέλουν οι τραπεζικοί για να σε βάλουν στο παιχνίδι. 

Το καλύτερο ήταν τα δάνεια να τα έδινε απευθείας το δημόσιο, αλλά ποιος θα έπαιρνε τότε τις μίζες; Ο δημόσιος υπάλληλος; Σε ποιον θα έδινε τα χρήματα χωρίς στοιχεία; 

Σε μια σάπια κοινωνία, αξίζει σάπιο κρέας.

Στη χώρα που ανθίζει η πορτοκαλέα και έγινε καθηγήτρια η Παναγιωταρέα ( Κακαουνάκης), αν δεν σοβαρευτούμε, δεν θα βρουν τίποτα οι επόμενες γενιές. Ούτε το παραδοσιακό σπιτάκι ούτε πορτοκαλέα.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> H συγκεκριμένη πρακτική είναι νομίζω αρκετά διαδεδομένη. Πχ στην Σκύδρα ξέρω ότι χρησιμοποιούν τα κουκούτσια απο ροδακινα απο τις τοπικές κονσερβοποίες (κομπόστες), ως καύσιμο αντί ξύλου. Τεχνικές για να αξιοποιήσεις περισσότερο ότι υπάρχει γύρω υπάρχουν πολλές. ........


Με αυτά τα υλικά παρασκευάζουν με συμπίεση τα λεγόμενα Πέλετς, τα οποία στη συνέχεια μπορούν να κάψουν σε ειδικούς καυστήρες, ακόμα και σε ενεργειακά τζάκια.
Στην Κρήτη που έχουν πολλά τέτοια υλικά λόγω ελαιοκάρπου, έχουν αρχίσει να τα χρησιμοποιούν για τις ενεργειακές ανάγκες μεγάλων εφαρμογών όπως εργοστάσια και ξενοδοχεία.

........Auto merged post: Κονταξάκης πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ακόμα μαλώνετε εδώ μέσα;......


Συγνώμη φίλε μου αλλά εδώ δεν μαλώνουμε!!  :Respekt:  :Respekt: 
Απλά ανταλλάσουμε γνώμες για ένα θέμα που αφορά άμεσα όλους μας, αλλά και τα παιδιά μας.  :Sorry:  :Sorry:

----------


## BELL

ειναι να μενεις πραγματικα αφωνος το τι μπορει να κανει ο ελληνας επιστημονας κ τι το ελληνικο κρατος

http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=30015

----------


## mikstratos

ρε παιδια καλη η ηλιακη ενεργεια, αλλα δυστηχως στην Ελλαδα δεν υπαρχουν και δεν προοθουνται οι καταλληλες υποδομες. ειναι πολυ ακριβη επι του παροντος. για το μελλον βλεπουμε.

----------


## NT1G

> ειναι να μενεις πραγματικα αφωνος το τι μπορει να κανει ο ελληνας επιστημονας κ τι το ελληνικο κρατος
> 
> http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=30015


Αυτές τις εξυπνάδες οτι κινείται με νερό να μην γράφανε... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mrsaccess

Βασικά σε αυτά καλύτερα να είμαστε επιφυλακτικοί ή να το πούμε και αλλιώς μην ξεχνάμε και τη... φραπελιά!  :Razz:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Δείτε αυτό το ενδιαφέρον θέμα που ανακάλυψα στο διαδίκτυο:

Ενέργεια από τη θάλασσα
Με την εκμετάλλευση της διαφοράς της θερμοκρασίας που παρατηρείται ανάμεσα στα επιφανειακά νερά και σε εκείνα που βρίσκονται κοντά στον πυθμένα μπορεί να παραχθεί “καθαρή” ενέργεια από τη θάλασσα!

http://www.fmtulab.wordpress.com/2008/11/30/otec/

----------


## alter.native

η αλήθεια είναι ότι είμαστε αρκετά πίσω στον τομέα αυτό. Ευελπιστώ βέβαια να αντιληφθούμε την σημασία της προσέγγισης των ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας. Όχι μόνο τα φωτοβολταϊκά, αλλά και η αιολική ενέργεια, η βιομαζα κτλ. 
Θα μπορούσαμε ακόμα να φροντίσουμε για το περιβάλλον αλλά και για την τσέπη μας και με άλλους τρόπους. Όπως η βελτίωση της ενεργειακής απόδοσης των κτιρίων, χρήση βιώσιμων τρόπων φωτισμού κτλ.
Γενικά πρέπει όλοι μας να ενδιαφερθούμε για την παραγωγή και εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας με τρόπους φιλικούς προς το περιβάλλον. Είναι ο μόνος τρόπος για να αντιμετωπιστεί η κλιματική και ενεργειακή κρίση.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Σκεπτόμουν, για την Ρόδο, που έχουμε μεγάλα βάθη σε μικρή απόσταση από την παραλία, όπου υπάρχουν πολλά ξενοδοχεία, να χρησιμοποιούσαμε αυτήν την μέθοδο για να κλιματίζουμε τους χώρους τους, πόση ενέργεια θα μπορούσε να εξοικονομηθεί!!

----------


## BELL

ουσιαστικα απ'οτι καταλαβα διασπα αρχικα το νερο σε υδρογονο και οξυγονο, αποθηκευει το Η2 σε φιαλη κ εν συνεχεια μεσω των κυψελων υδρογονου παραγει ρευμα με το οποιο κινειται συμπληρωματικα το αυτοκινητο

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Όχι, εγώ σκεπτόμουν , εφόσον η θερμοκρασία του νερού της θάλασσας στα 800 μέτρα είναι 5 βαθμοί Κελσίου, θα μπορούσαμε να το διοχετεύσουμε σε μεταλλάκτες τύπου ψυγείου αυτοκινήτου, μεγάλων διαστάσεων, και να ψύχουμε απ' ευθείας τον αέρα των δωματίων στους 5 βαθμούς.
Εφόσον η επιστροφή του νερού θα γίνεται πάλι μέσα στη θάλασσα, η άντληση δεν χρειάζεται μεγάλη ενέργεια για να φέρουμε το νερό απ' αυτό το βάθος (συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία).

----------


## aa144

Καλά, θα ανακαλύψουμε και το αεικίνητο σε λίγο, τι να σου κάνει ο τεχνολογικά αναλφάβητος, τώρα μαθαίνει σιγά σιγά, στο τέλος θα βρει και την Αμερική.

----------


## NT1G

> ουσιαστικα απ'οτι καταλαβα διασπα αρχικα το νερο σε υδρογονο και οξυγονο, αποθηκευει το Η2 σε φιαλη κ εν συνεχεια μεσω των κυψελων υδρογονου παραγει ρευμα με το οποιο κινειται συμπληρωματικα το αυτοκινητο


Ναι προφανως αυτο γινεται αλλα ειναι γελοιο να λες το αμαξι κινειται με νερο. Ειναι σαν να λες τα αμαξια που χρησιμοποιουν βιο ντηζελ οτι κινουνται με σιτηρα. :Whistle: 

@ Κονταξάκης
Κοίτα και την γεωθερμία. Είναι το ιδιο που λες αλλα στο έδαφος και δεν πας στα 800 μετρα αλλα στα 3-5.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Κονταξάκης
> Κοίτα και την γεωθερμία. Είναι το ιδιο που λες αλλα στο έδαφος και δεν πας στα 800 μετρα αλλα στα 3-5.


Με την γνωστή μέθοδο της γεωθερμίας (οριζόντια 3-5 μέτρα, ή κάθετη τοποθέτηση των αγωγών γύρω στα 80 μέτρα βάθος), μπορούμε να εκμεταλλευτούμε τη διαφορά θερμοκρασίας της τάξεως των 10-15 βαθμών Κελσίου.

Στην περίπτωση όμως του βυθού της θάλασσας στα 800 μέτρα, μιλάμε για πολύ μεγάλες διαφορές θερμοκρασίας και σχεδόν απεριόριστη ποσότητα ενέργειας. 

Σημειωτέον δε οτι δεν χρειάζεται μεγάλη ενέργεια για την άντληση του νερού απ' αυτό το βάθος, γιατί λόγω της αρχής των συγκοινωνούντων δοχείων, η διαφορά υψομετρικού είναι σχεδόν μηδενική. 

Φανταστείτε να έχουμε καύσωνα με 38-40 βαθμούς Κελσίου στην ατμόσφαιρα και να έχουμε στην διάθεσή μας μια απεριόριστη ποσότητα νερού σε θερμοκρασία 5 βαθμών, από την οποία μπορούμε να πάρουμε απ' ευθείας την ψύξη στους χώρους μας, χωρίς καμία ιδιαίτερη επεξεργασία.

Αυτό που λέω ίσως είναι λίγο απλουστευμένο σαν ιδέα, αλλά αν το μελετήσουν οι ειδικοί επιστήμονες, θα μπορούσε να ήταν μια επαναστατική λύση για την άντληση απεριόριστης ενέργειας από την θάλασσα.

----------


## mrsaccess

800 μέτρα βάθος δεν είναι και λίγο όμως! Πως θα μεταφερθεί αυτό στα σπίτια;

----------


## Sebu

> Με την γνωστή μέθοδο της γεωθερμίας (οριζόντια 3-5 μέτρα, ή κάθετη τοποθέτηση των αγωγών γύρω στα 80 μέτρα βάθος), μπορούμε να εκμεταλλευτούμε τη διαφορά θερμοκρασίας της τάξεως των 10-15 βαθμών Κελσίου.
> 
> Στην περίπτωση όμως του βυθού της θάλασσας στα 800 μέτρα, μιλάμε για πολύ μεγάλες διαφορές θερμοκρασίας και σχεδόν απεριόριστη ποσότητα ενέργειας. 
> 
> Σημειωτέον δε οτι δεν χρειάζεται μεγάλη ενέργεια για την άντληση του νερού απ' αυτό το βάθος, γιατί λόγω της αρχής των συγκοινωνούντων δοχείων, η διαφορά υψομετρικού είναι σχεδόν μηδενική. 
> 
> Φανταστείτε να έχουμε καύσωνα με 38-40 βαθμούς Κελσίου στην ατμόσφαιρα και να έχουμε στην διάθεσή μας μια απεριόριστη ποσότητα νερού σε θερμοκρασία 5 βαθμών, από την οποία μπορούμε να πάρουμε απ' ευθείας την ψύξη στους χώρους μας, χωρίς καμία ιδιαίτερη επεξεργασία.
> 
> Αυτό που λέω ίσως είναι λίγο απλουστευμένο σαν ιδέα, αλλά αν το μελετήσουν οι ειδικοί επιστήμονες, θα μπορούσε να ήταν μια επαναστατική λύση για την άντληση απεριόριστης ενέργειας από την θάλασσα.


Μπορει να πω και βλακεια αλλα καθε δραση εχει και μια αντιδραση σωστα???

Αν λοιπον εμεις παρουμε το κρυο (απλοποιημενα) απο 800 μετρα βαθος, τη ζεστη απο το δωματιο που θα την "ριξουμε"???? Μεσα στη θαλασσα δεν θα παει μεσω των συγκοινωνουντων δοχειων????

Αρα θα ανεβαζω τη θερμοκρασια της θαλασσας σε μικρο βαθος. Μηπως ετσι ομως κανεις παλι ζημια???Μακροπροθεσμα εαν υποθετικα το κανουν παρα πολλοι ανα το κοσμο θα ανεβει η μεση θερμοκρασια της θαλασσας αρα θα λιωσουν πιο γρηγορα οι παγοι (οι οποιοι τωρα λιωνουν γιατι εχει ζεσταθει πολλη η ατμοσφαιρα, ο αερας, η μεση θερμοκρασια της γης).

Αλλα τονιζω και παλι οτι μπορω να λεω βλακειες καθως δεν ειμαι φυσικος, απλα μια απλοποιημενη σκεψη κανω.

----------


## NT1G

> Μπορει να πω και βλακεια αλλα καθε δραση εχει και μια αντιδραση σωστα???
> 
> Αν λοιπον εμεις παρουμε το κρυο (απλοποιημενα) απο 800 μετρα βαθος, τη ζεστη απο το δωματιο που θα την "ριξουμε"???? Μεσα στη θαλασσα δεν θα παει μεσω των συγκοινωνουντων δοχειων????
> 
> Αρα θα ανεβαζω τη θερμοκρασια της θαλασσας σε μικρο βαθος. Μηπως ετσι ομως κανεις παλι ζημια???Μακροπροθεσμα εαν υποθετικα το κανουν παρα πολλοι ανα το κοσμο θα ανεβει η μεση θερμοκρασια της θαλασσας αρα θα λιωσουν πιο γρηγορα οι παγοι (οι οποιοι τωρα λιωνουν γιατι εχει ζεσταθει πολλη η ατμοσφαιρα, ο αερας, η μεση θερμοκρασια της γης).
> 
> Αλλα τονιζω και παλι οτι μπορω να λεω βλακειες καθως δεν ειμαι φυσικος, απλα μια απλοποιημενη σκεψη κανω.


Δυστηχως ολες οι τεχνολογιες στην θερμανση/ψυξη ετσι λειτουργουν. Διώχνεις το ζεστο/κρυο που δεν θες σε ενα κρυο/ζεστο "απειρο" μεσο που θεωρητικα δεν αυξάνεται η θερμοκρασία του. :Smile:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> 800 μέτρα βάθος δεν είναι και λίγο όμως! Πως θα μεταφερθεί αυτό στα σπίτια;


Όπως είπα, εδώ στη Ρόδο και ίσως και σε πολλά άλλα μέρη της Ελλάδας, υπάρχουν ξενοδοχεία στην παραλία και σε απόσταση λίγων εκατοντάδων μέτρων, έχουμε βάθος πάνω από 1000 μέτρα. 
Εκεί μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί αυτό που λέω!
Για εκμετάλλευση όμως, αυτής της τεράστια ενεργειακής "αποθήκης", μπορούμε να κατασκευάσουμε πλατφόρμες επιτόπου, να μετατρέψουμε την θερμική ενέργεια σε ηλεκτρική και να την μεταφέρουμε στην ξηρά με υποθαλάσσια καλώδια

........Auto merged post: Κονταξάκης πρόσθεσε 19 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μπορει να πω και βλακεια αλλα καθε δραση εχει και μια αντιδραση σωστα???


Αγαπητέ "Sebu", την γνώμη μας λέμε όλοι, δεν πρόκειται λοιπόν για βλακείες, αλλά για ανταλλαγή απόψεων.   




> Αν λοιπον εμεις παρουμε το κρυο (απλοποιημενα) απο 800 μετρα βαθος, τη ζεστη απο το δωματιο που θα την "ριξουμε"???? Μεσα στη θαλασσα δεν θα παει μεσω των συγκοινωνουντων δοχειων????


Το ζεστό νερό της επιστροφής θα πέσει ξανά στις πισίνες των ξενοδοχείων, ή στην θάλασσα, στην παραλία και θα θερμάνει το νερό που όλοι επιθυμούν να είναι πιο ζεστό για να κάνουν ένα ευχάριστο μπάνιο. 
Ξέρεις πόσοι άνθρωποι δεν τολμούν να κάνουν μπάνιο, ιδίως στην αρχή της σαιζόν, διότι το νερό είναι πολύ κρύο??




> Αρα θα ανεβαζω τη θερμοκρασια της θαλασσας σε μικρο βαθος. Μηπως ετσι ομως κανεις παλι ζημια???Μακροπροθεσμα εαν υποθετικα το κανουν παρα πολλοι ανα το κοσμο θα ανεβει η μεση θερμοκρασια της θαλασσας αρα θα λιωσουν πιο γρηγορα οι παγοι (οι οποιοι τωρα λιωνουν γιατι εχει ζεσταθει πολλη η ατμοσφαιρα, ο αερας, η μεση θερμοκρασια της γης).


Η ζημιά που γίνεται χρησιμοποιώντας Air Condition, για την ψύξη των δωματίων, είναι πάρα πολύ μεγαλύτερη.




> Αλλα τονιζω και παλι οτι μπορω να λεω βλακειες καθως δεν ειμαι φυσικος, απλα μια απλοποιημενη σκεψη κανω.


Ούτε εγώ είμαι φυσικός, αλλά πιστεύω οτι όλοι όσοι συμμετέχουμε σ' αυτήν την συζήτηση, εκφέρουμε απλώς την γνώμη μας χρησιμοποιώντας την απλή λογική.

----------


## nikosdoc

Αυτό που ανακοινώθηκε τις τελευταίες μέρες, για προώθηση των ΦΒ στους απλούς καταναλωτές και "ΦΒ στις στέγες των σπιτιών" , έχει κανείς πληροφορίες πως θα υλοποιηθεί; Θα υπάρχει, πχ. έκπτωση ΦΠΑ, μείωση του λογαριασμού της ΔΕΗ ή και επιστροφή χρημάτων; Επιδότηση για τοποθέτηση κλπ;;

----------


## BELL

Δυστυχώς  φίλε μου δεν υπάρχει τπτ σε επιδότηση ή διευκολύνσεις, για τους απλούς καταναλωτές. Απλά ανακοινώθηκε στη βουλή το αυτονόητο. Είναι και αυτό μια αρχή.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Εγώ πιστεύω οτι αυτές οι ανακοινώσεις είναι προεκλογικά τερτίπια, για να μαζέψουν ψήφους.
Έτσι όπως έχουν διαμορφωθεί τα πράγματα, ο πολιτικός κόσμος έχει πια χάσει την αξιοπιστία του και οτι και να πουν οι πολιτικοί μας, θεωρείται αναξιόπιστο και έχει στόχο μόνο να εντυπωσιάσει και πέραν αυτού, τίποτα....   :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## konenas

Το κατάφεραν μετά από μεγάλες προσπάθειες.
Από την ίδρυση του Ελληνικού κράτους, οι έχοντες και κατέχοντες έκλεβαν για να έχουν και τα δισέγγονά τους.
Αυτά είναι που μας κυβερνούν σήμερα.

----------


## Settler

Πώς βλέπετε τα τελευταία μέτρα που ανακοινώθηκαν;

Αξίζει τον κόπο μια τετραμελής οικογένεια από Κρήτη (αυξημένη ηλιοφάνεια) να επενδύσει σε τέτοια συστήματα ή καλύτερο είναι να συνεχίσει να πληρώνει τη....ΔΕΗ ;;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## NT1G

> Πώς βλέπετε τα τελευταία μέτρα που ανακοινώθηκαν;
> 
> Αξίζει τον κόπο μια τετραμελής οικογένεια από Κρήτη (αυξημένη ηλιοφάνεια) να επενδύσει σε τέτοια συστήματα ή καλύτερο είναι να συνεχίσει να πληρώνει τη....ΔΕΗ ;;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Για εμένα ακόμα δεν αξίζει, αλλά βαριέμαι να το δικαιολογήσω. :Sorry:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Για εμένα ακόμα δεν αξίζει, αλλά βαριέμαι να το δικαιολογήσω.


Διάβασε αυτό, που ίσως σου δώσει την απάντηση. 

[[ Σύμφωνα με το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ, σχετικά με το πρόγραμμα ανάπτυξης και εγκατάστασης φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων στα κτίρια, δεν θα χρειάζεται άδεια της Πολεοδομίας, ούτε έγκριση από την ΕΠΑΕ (Επιτροπή Αρχιτεκτονικού Ελέγχου), αλλά μόνο έγκριση έναρξης εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας από την Πολεοδομία. 
Η ρύθμιση αυτή ισχύει για όλα τα κτίρια σε εντός και εκτός σχεδίου περιοχές και συνιστά σημαντική απλοποίηση της διαδικασίας, καθώς εκτός της συρρίκνωσης του χρόνου έκδοσης (η έγκριση εργασιών δόμησης μικρής κλίμακας είναι δυνατόν να εκδοθεί αυθημερόν), η ρύθμιση δεν απαιτεί φορολογικές κρατήσεις, μειώνοντας έτσι σημαντικά το κόστος αδειοδότησης.
Αναλυτικά, στην Κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση για την εγκατάσταση των φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων, καθορίζεται στο άρθρο 5 ότι με απόφαση του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ θα προσδιοριστούν όροι εγκατάστασης φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων στα κτίρια. 
Οι όροι αυτοί θα αναφέρονται στις ανάγκες αισθητικής, στο ποσοστό κάλυψης, σε θέματα μόνωσης.
Επίσης, με την απόφαση του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ δεν θα επιτρέπεται η τοποθέτηση Φ/Β πάνω σε απολήξεις κλιμακοστασίων, σε παραδοσιακούς οικισμούς και διατηρητέα κτίρια, εκτός και εάν επιτρέπονται από τους ειδικούς όρους δόμησης που διέπουν τους οικισμούς και τα κτίρια αυτά.

Π. Ευθυμιάδης  ]]

Έχουν ειπωθεί όμως τόσα πολλά, που δεν έχουν υλοποιηθεί, που ο κόσμος δεν τους πιστεύει πια.  :Razz:  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Κονταξάκης πρόσθεσε 18 λεπτά και 12 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Άλλο ένα άρθρο που ίσως βοηθήσει στην κατανόηση των προθέσεων της κυβέρνησης:

Ρεπορτάζ: Άρτεμις Σπηλιώτη

[[Άμεσα οφέλη από τον ήλιο μπορούν να έχουν και τα ελληνικά νοικοκυριά, καθώς τις επόμενες ημέρες θα εκδοθεί Κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση των υπουργείων Οικονομικών, Ανάπτυξης και ΠΕΧΩΔΕ, που θα επιτρέπει με απλές διαδικασίες την εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων στις στέγες των κτιρίων και σε εκτός σχεδίου οικόπεδα και θα δώσει διέξοδο σε επενδύσεις δεκάδων εκατομμυρίων ευρώ, που σήμερα έχουν «παγώσει».

Ο υπουργός Ανάπτυξης Κωστής Χατζηδάκης παρουσίασε χθες το φιλόδοξο σχέδιο «φωτοβολταϊκά στις στέγες» και παράλληλα ανακοίνωσε τις νέες ρυθμίσεις για τα γεωθερμικά πεδία χαμηλής θερμοκρασίας, με στόχο να γίνει ευκολότερη η αξιοποίησή τους (θέρμανση κατοικιών, θερμοκηπίων κ.λπ.)

«Μας ενδιαφέρει να προτάξουμε τις μεγάλες επενδύσεις, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει να εξοικειώσουμε τον πολίτη με τις ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας, το αντίθετο, αυτό ακριβώς επιδιώκουμε. Επιδιώκουμε να βάλουμε τις ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας στην καθημερινότητά μας, στην καθημερινότητα του πολίτη, στα σπίτια μας» είπε χαρακτηριστικά ο Κωστής Χατζηδάκης. Ο υπουργός Ανάπτυξης επισήμανε και το σημαντικό όφελος για το ηλεκτρικό σύστημα της χώρας, αφού σε δύσκολες καλοκαιρινές μεσημβρινές ώρες με καύσωνα, τα πολλά μικρά φωτοβολταϊκά θα παράγουν σε πλήρη ισχύ, ανακουφίζοντας το σύστημα ηλεκτροπαραγωγής.

Ειδικότερα, και σε ό,τι αφορά στα φωτοβολταϊκά, το νέο θεσμικό πλαίσιο παρέχει τη δυνατότητα να τοποθετηθούν πάνελ ισχύος μέχρι 10W σε στέγες κατοικιών, ταράτσες πολυκατοικιών, αλλά και επαγγελματικών κτιρίων, που βρίσκονται στην ηπειρωτική χώρα και στα διασυνδεδεμένα νησιά, ενώ στην παρούσα φάση εξαιρούνται τα κτίρια των μη διασυνδεδεμένων, εκείνων δηλαδή που ηλεκτροδοτούνται από τοπικούς σταθμούς. Επίσης, υπάρχει η προϋπόθεση να υπάρχει και να λειτουργεί ηλιακός θερμοσίφωνας.

Σε ό,τι αφορά την ενέργεια που θα παράγεται, προβλέπεται ότι θα διοχετεύεται στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ, με τιμή 0,55 ευρώ ανά κιλοβατώρα, και το αντίτιμο της παραγωγής συμψηφίζεται με την αξία των κιλοβατώρων που καταναλίσκονται στο οίκημα. ‘Οπως διευκρίνισε ο γενικός γραμματέας Κωστής Μουσουρούλης, η τιμή αυτή ισχύει για τα έτη 2009, 2010 και 2011, και από 1 Ιανουαρίου 2012 και μέχρι το 2019, βάσει της κείμενης νομοθεσίας, η τιμή θα μειώνεται κατά 5% το χρόνο. Από εκεί και πέρα ισχύει αναπροσαρμογή με βάση το 25% του δείκτη τιμών καταναλωτή, ή το 14% της μέσης οριακής τιμής του συστήματος.

Πέραν του οικονομικού κινήτρου, που είναι σημαντικό, η ελκυστικότητα του μέτρου έγκειται στο γεγονός ότι οι διαδικασίες είναι εξαιρετικά απλές, καθώς για την εγκατάσταση δεν απαιτείται η έκδοση οικοδομικής άδειας, ο ιδιοκτήτης απαλλάσσεται από την υποχρέωση «ανοίγματος» φορολογικών βιβλίων κ.λπ. Επισημαίνεται ότι η απαλλαγή από άδειες αφορά και στην εγκατάσταση μικρών φωτοβολταϊκών από μικρές επιχειρήσεις που απασχολούν μέχρι 10 άτομα και ο ετήσιος τζίρος τους δεν ξεπερνά τα 2 εκατ. ευρώ.

Για τις πολυκατοικίες όπου οι ιδιοκτήτες διαθέτουν εμπράγματα δικαιώματα σε ταράτσες κ.λπ., η εκμετάλλευση των φωτοβολταϊκών ρυθμίζεται από την κείμενη νομοθεσία για την οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία, τον αστικό κώδικα, καθώς και τον κανονισμό της πολυκατοικίας. Με δεδομένο ότι αγοραστής του παραγόμενου ηλεκτρικού θα είναι ο πάροχος ηλεκτρικού (ΔΕΗ) και ο συμψηφισμός της αξίας του ηλεκτρικού που παράγουν τα φωτοβολταϊκά θα γίνεται με τους λογαριασμούς, η εταιρεία θα συναλλάσσεται με το δικαιούχο μιας παροχής (μπορεί να είναι η παροχή των κοινοχρήστων), το προϊόν της πωλούμενης ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας θα διανέμεται στους ιδιοκτήτες, με βάση τα ποσοστά τους στη χρήση της ταράτσας κ.λπ.

Να σημειωθεί, εξάλλου, ότι οι διαδικασίες με τη ΔΕΗ θα διεκπεραιώνονται από τα τοπικά γραφεία της Επιχείρησης και ο συνολικός χρόνος που θα απαιτηθεί για την έναρξη λειτουργίας του συστήματος υπολογίζεται σε 70 ημέρες και το κόστος διεκπεραίωσης 300-500 ευρώ. Αντίστοιχη διαδικασία ακολουθείται και στη Γερμανία, που θεωρείται πρωτοπόρος στα φωτοβολταϊκά.

Τι προβλέπει η ΚΥΑ για την εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών στα εκτός σχεδίου οικόπεδα:

Μικρά φωτοβολταϊκά κάτω των 20 ΚW μπορούν να εγκαθίστανται σε οποιοδήποτε οικόπεδο μη άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο. Επιπλέον, δεν απαιτείται οικοδομική άδεια, αλλά απλή έγκριση εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας και καθορίζεται συντελεστής κάλυψης οικοπέδου 80%. Τέλος, δεν απαιτείται έγκριση επιτροπής πολεοδομικού και αρχιτεκτονικού ελέγχου (ΕΠΑΕ). Τα παραπάνω ισχύουν και για τα φωτοβολταϊκά από 20-150 KW, υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι έχει εκδοθεί απόφαση εξαίρεσης από τη ΡΑΕ.
Μεγάλα φωτοβολταϊκά άνω των 150 KW εγκαθίστανται σε μη άρτιο οικόπεδο, εφόσον έχουν λάβει άδεια παραγωγής, δεν απαιτείται οικοδομική άδεια, αλλά έγκριση εργασιών, καθορίζεται συντελεστής κάλυψης 80%. Για όλα τα παραπάνω έργα δεν απαιτείται έγκριση ΕΠΑΕ, εκτός κι αν τα έργα βρίσκονται σε προστατευμένες περιοχές.
Οι αποστάσεις από τα όρια του οικοπέδου ορίζονται σε 5 μέτρα για μεγαλύτερα των 4 στρεμμάτων και 2,5 μέτρα για τα μικρότερα. Ετσι, με τις παραπάνω ρυθμίσεις, που θα περιληφθούν στην ΚΥΑ, ο χρόνος της πολεοδομικής αδειοδότησης περιορίζεται σε λίγες μέρες, με την απλή προσκόμιση τοπογραφικού, σύμφωνα πάντα με το υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης]]

----------


## anon

ναι, όλα καλά και ωραία, αλλά παραμένει το κόστος των φωτοβολταικών υψηλό. Χωρίς επιδότηση είναι μια επένδυση που δεν είναι επένδυση, ειδικά εαν μιλαμε για ίδια κατανάλωση.  δυστυχώς. εαν πέσει το κόστος κάτω απο ένα δολλάριο, ή αυξηθεί τόσο πολύ η ΔΕΗ, τότε θαναι επένδυση οικονομικά βιώσιμη.

----------


## konenas

Ο τομέας αυτός είναι από τους πλέον αναπτυσσόμενους στο εξωτερικό. 

Μεγάλες ευρωπαϊκές εταιρίες κατασκευάζουν φωτοβολταϊκά. Η χώρα μας δεν εισάγει τεχνολογία αλλά προϊόντα.
Έτσι για μια ακόμη φορά θα εξαρτόμαστε από τις άλλες χώρες για την ενεργειακές μας ανάγκες.
Ότι επιδότηση δώσει το κράτος θα είναι επιδότηση στις εταιρίες εισαγωγής και στο εξωτερικό.

Χρειάζεται να αναπτύξει επιχειρήσεις και πανεπιστήμια που να κατασκευάζουν ή ακόμη να παράγουν τεχνογνωσία σχετικά με την ενέργεια.
Πρέπει να γίνει βασικός άξονας της ανάπτυξής μας. Η χώρα μας είναι ευλογημένη και εμείς την ξεπουλάμε.
Ντροπή!

----------


## MAuVE

Το ουσιαστικό θέμα είναι το τι θα αγοράζει η ΔΕΗ προς 550 ευρώ την μεγαβατώρα.

α) Την ενέργεια με την οποία θα τροφοδοτεί ("ρίχνει") ο οικιακός παραγωγός το δίκτυο (γερμανικό μοντέλο)
β) Το καθαρό πλεόνασμα στον μετρητή (βορειοαμερικάνικο μοντέλο, γνωστό ώς net metering)
γ) Το "πλεόνασμα" του οικιακού καταναλωτή (αδιασαφήνιστο μοντέλο to be made in Greece, πιθανώς κάτι μεταξύ των δύο πρώτων)

Το κάθε ένα από τα δύο πρώτα έχει τα πλεονεκτήματά του και τα μειονεκτήματα του. Τηλεγραφικά:

Για το α)
Επιθετική (agressive) πολιτική. Μεγαλύτερο κέρδος για τον παραγωγό που όμως μειώνεται με την πάροδο του χρόνου.
Δηλαδή, οι πρωτοπόροι ωφελήθηκαν περισσότερο από τους ουραγούς.
Μειον. : Μεταβατική κατάσταση που απαιτεί μεγάλη υποστήριξη (αδειοδότηση, ξεχωριστή μέτρηση, σύστημα πληρωμών, επιδέχεται μπαλαμούτιασμα).
Απαιτεί οροφή (πλαφόν) για να μην βγει από το "παράθυρο".

Για το β)
Πλεον. : Η απλότητα προσωποποιημένη. Ασφαλές έναντι μπαλαμουτιάσματος. Δεν έχει οροφή (the sky is the limit). Δεν είναι προσωρινό.
Μειον. : Πολύ μικρότερο κέρδος για τον οικιακό παραγωγό. 
Μόνο οι γνήσιοι "πράσινοι" θα προστρέξουν. Οι κυνηγοί της "αρπαχτής" θα μείνουν παγερά αδιάφοροι.
Το τελευταίο μπορείτε να το εντάξετε στα πλεονεκτήματα ή τα μειονεκτήματα σύμφωνα με την προσωπική σας οπτική. 

Για το γ) πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα έχει αθροιστικά τα μειονεκτήματα των α) και β) και ελάχιστα από τα πλεονεκτήματά τους.

Aς κάνουμε ένα απλουστευμένο αριθμητικό παράδειγμα:

Μία οικογένεια καταναλώνει το χρόνο 6,5 μεγαβατώρες και πληρώνει σήμερα 800 ευρώ/χρόνο για την αξία της ενεργείας.

Τοποθετεί 5kW φωτοβολταϊκά στην ταράτσα της τα οποία παράγουν 6,5 μεγαβατώρες που δυνητικά μπορεί να τις πωλήσει στην ΔΕΗ προς 550 ευρώ την μεγαβατόρα, δηλαδή να εισπράξει 3.575 Ευρώ.

Με το Γερμανικό μοντέλο η οικογένεια αυτή θα εισπράξει τον χρόνο 3.575-800=2.775 Ευρώ

Με το βορειαμερικανικό μοντέλο θα έρθει ίσα-βάρκα ίσα νερά.

Με το ελληνικό δεν μπορώ να σας πω γιατί από την ανακοίνωση δεν προκύπτει μονοσήμαντα.

Εστιάζω στην έκφραση "πιστωτικός λογαριασμός". Θα πληρώνει τον οικιακό παραγωγό ή θα του λέει "μπορείς να καταναλώσεις παραπάνω χωρίς να σε χρεώσω";

'Εχει πολλά "ψιλά γράμματα" η υπόθεση και σηκώνει και μεγάλο μπαλαμούτι.

Σχετική δημοσίευσή μου εδώ: http://mauve.1.forumer.com/index.php?showtopic=124

Θα δούμε

----------


## MessengerOfGood

Παιδιά διαβάστε το...και μετά σκεφτείτε!
Συγχαρητήρια συνάδελφε...

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Ακόμα βρισκόμαστε στο στάδιο του "Θα"!
Δεν έχει ακόμη αποφασίσει η Κυβέρνηση, σε ποια πρόταση θα καταλήξει.

----------


## xhaos

αν εγώ είμαι πιστωτικός, γιατί έβαλα στο εξοχικό όπου δεν έχω κατανάλωση, και άρα η ΔΕΗ μου χρωστάει λεφτά. θα μπορώ να εισπράξω ή θα έχω μόνο το δικαίωμα να καταναλώσω παραπάνω; ή έστω θα έχω το δικαίωμα "μεταφέρω" το δικαίωμα κατανάλωσης στην κύρια κατοικία μου;

----------


## bxenos

Το δημόσιο χρωστα παντού (βλέπε ασφαλιστικά ταμεία, νοσοκομεία, συμβασιούχους, εκπαιδευτικούς, μηχανικούς,...). Λες να έχει όρεξη να πληρώνει;
Φυσικά θα δουλέψει με διαφορά ενέργειας (δηλαδή σε ένα φυσιλογικό σπίτι απλά θα μειωθεί η ενέργεια που θα πληρώνουμε στη ΔΕΗ, δεν θα πάρουμε ούτε μοιρωδιά απο τα 0,55ευρω/κιλοβατώρα), αρα δεν θα γίνει αποσβεση ουτε στα 10 χρόνια.

Ασε που σε αναγκάζει να έχεις και ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα.
Αν θέλαν να βοηθήσουν το περιβάλλον θα επιδοτούσαν την *γεωθερμία*, ούτε ηλιακούς θερμοσίφωνες, ούτε πετρέλαιο,ούτε κλιματιστικά.
Φυσικό αέριο (ή ρεύμα αν δεν υπάρχει εγγατασταση) θα θέλαμε μόνο για τις ηλεκτρικές κουζίνες.

Ο νόμος θα βολέψει τις επιχειρήσεις πωλησης και θα μειώσει τα πρόστιμα για τους παραγώμενους ρύπους που "έχουμε" σαν χωρα.

----------


## pk33

Γιατί να μην επιδοτούν ηλιακούς θερμοσύφωνες; Επειδή οπτικά δεν είναι όμορφοι;

----------


## bxenos

γιατί, βλέπεις κάτι να επιδοτείται σοβαρά; απλά λεει ρίξτε τα λεφτα σας στα "πράσινα" χωρίς να κερδίζετε κάτι, μόνο για να:
α) βολέψουμε τους "φίλους" μας που τα πουλάνε
β) μειώσουμε το πρόστιμο που τρώμε λόγο CO2
γ) γλυτώσουμε τη γκρίνια της ΕΕ.

τη ΔΕΗ την καλύπτει απο τη μεριά των ιδιωτών με 10KWh μέγιστο, άρα δεν θα πέρνουν σέντρι απο το ρεύμα (εκτός απο κανα εξωχικό που κάθετε... αλλά και εκει κινδυνευουν απο πλιάτσικο τα ηλιακα, άσε που μπορεί να έχει σβήσει ο ήλιος όταν θα πληρωθούν αυτά-δεν υπάρχει χρονική δέσμευση για τη ΔΕΗ).

----------


## NT1G

Τι θα ήθελες ακριβώς;
20-40-100kW να αφήνουν τους ιδιώτες να βάλουν στις ταράτσες;
Και δεν νομίζω κάποιος να σκοπεύει να βάλει με σκοπό να βγάλει το τρελό κέρδος.
 :Smile:

----------


## BELL

Καλή περίπτωση νομίζω είναι να βάλει κάποιος σε σπίτι που ενοικιάζει. Τότε το κέρδος δεν θα είναι καθαρό του ιδιοκτήτη?

----------


## NT1G

> Καλή περίπτωση νομίζω είναι να βάλει κάποιος σε σπίτι που ενοικιάζει. Τότε το κέρδος δεν θα είναι καθαρό του ιδιοκτήτη?


Το κέρδος νομίζω θα είναι σε αυτόν που γράφει ο λογαριασμός της ΔΕΗ. :Smile:

----------


## BELL

> Το κέρδος νομίζω θα είναι σε αυτόν που γράφει ο λογαριασμός της ΔΕΗ.


πιο σωστά διατυπωμένο :One thumb up:

----------


## bxenos

> Τι θα ήθελες ακριβώς;
> 20-40-100kW να αφήνουν τους ιδιώτες να βάλουν στις ταράτσες;
> Και δεν νομίζω κάποιος να σκοπεύει να βάλει με σκοπό να βγάλει το τρελό κέρδος.


όχι, θα ήθελα 
α) επιδότηση για γεωθερμία 
β) δέσμευση στο να πληρώνει η ΔΕΗ σε συγκεκριμένα χρονικά περιθώρια στα ηλιακά
γ) να μην γίνεται συμψηφισμός του ρεύματος που αποδίδεται στη ΔΕΗ και μετά αν είναι πιστωτικο (που μόνο στα εξοχικά θα είναι), να σε πληρώνει η ΔΕΗ. Θα μου πείς έτσι η ΔΕΗ θα αγοράζει ακριβα και θα πουλά φτηνά... Μα αυτό δεν κάνει με τους επιχειρηματίες; γιατί όχι με τους ιδιώτες.  :Thinking: 
Αλλιώς δεν κάνεις ποτέ απόσβεση τα 10KWh * 5000 = 50.000 ευρω με μόνο μικρομειώσεις απο τον οικιακό λογαριασμό :Smile:

----------


## anon

Ετσι υπάρχει περίπτωση να αγοράζεις φθηνα απο την ΔΕΗ και να ξαναπουλάς στην ΔΕΗ το δικό της ρεύμα, ακριβότερα, και να καρπώνεσαι την διαφορά.

----------


## bxenos

> Ετσι υπάρχει περίπτωση να αγοράζεις φθηνα απο την ΔΕΗ και να ξαναπουλάς στην ΔΕΗ το δικό της ρεύμα, ακριβότερα, και να καρπώνεσαι την διαφορά.


Σωστά, αν βάλεις παράνομα inverter που να πέρνει 220 και να βγάζει 220. Γιατί οι εγγεκριμένοι πέρνουν 10 εως 60 και βγάζουν 220.
Το ίδιο μπορούν να κάνουν και οι επιχειρηματίες (π.χ. αγοράζουν στο εργοστάσιο τους ρεύμα και πουλάνε στο δίπλα χωράφι).

Μόνο ο έλεγχος της ΔΕΗ λύνει το θέμα και στις δύο περιπτώσεις.
Όπως και με τους πειραγμενους μετρητες (κανονικού/νυχτερινού) κτλ.

----------


## alefgr

Δεν είναι καθόλου παράνομο να αγοράζεις φτηνά από την ΔΕΗ την νύκτα που υπάρχει χαμηλή κατανάλωση και άρα επάρκεια στο δίκτυό της και μετά να της το πουλάς ακριβά, την στιγμή που πραγματικά το έχει ανάγκη το δίκτυό της. Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι απλά δεν συμφέρει...

Είναι πολυδάπανη επένδυση με σύντομη ημερομηνία λήξης μιας και οι μπαταρίες δεν είναι αιώνιες. Ακόμα και τις καλύτερες να χρησιμοποιήσεις, δεν πρόκειται να σου δώσουν πάνω από 10 με 12 χρόνια το πολύ. Και σε αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα δεν προλαβαίνεις να κάνεις απόσβεση. Εξ' άλλου αν συνέφερε, θα το είχε κάνει ήδη η ΔΕΗ από μόνη της.

----------


## pan85

παιδια δεν καταλαβαινω που βρισκετε το προβλημα και την ασαφεια του νεου προγραμματος.Επισης δεν μπορω να καταλαβω την διαθεση καποιων να αποδειξουν οτι δεν συμφερει οικονομικα.....και εξηγουμαι με αριθμους.

Αν βαλεις 5kW τοτε με παραγωγη 1300kwh/kw/ετος έχουμε συνολικη παραγωγη 1300χ5=*6500kWh*.Βγαλε 100 απο την ιδιοκαταναλωση του ΦΒ τη νυχτα έχουμε ετησια καθαρη παραγωγη 6400kWh

Με *0,55 euro/kWh* έχουμε ετησια έσοδα *3520euro* καθαρα.Δεν υπαρχουν ουτε δημοτικα τελη ουτε φορολογια

Αν θεωρησουμε οτι κοστιζει *5000 euro/kW* (σημερα μπορεις να βρεις κ μεχρι 4000euro/kW και η διαφορα οπως καταλαβαινετε ειναι μεγαλη) έχουμε κοστος εγκαταστασης *25000 euro*.

*Ουσιαστικη απόσβεση* των χρηματων σε 25000/3520=*7,1 χρονια* και μετα ετησιο οφελος ολο το παραπανω ποσο.Με αλλα λογια 300 euro το μηνα έσοδο.ΣΑΝ να εχεις ενα σπιτι και να το νοικιαζεις σε καποιον κ να πληρωνεσαι.
ΤΟ ΟΛΙΚΟ οφελος 25ετιας θα ειναι χοντρικα 3520*(25-7)=63360 euro

Ο συμψηφισμος θα ειναι λογιστικος......και ο λογαρισμος πιστωτικος......νομιζω ειναι σαφες......Τα πραγματικα χρηματα που θα μπαινουν στον λογαριασμό του καθε οικιακου παραγωγου θα ειναι τα εξης.

Στην περιπτωση που η καταναλωση του σπιτιου ειναι 6400kWh τοτε με μεση τιμη χρεωσης 0,11euro/kWh η συνολικη χρεωση θα ειναι 0,11χ6400=704euro

Αρα τα έσοδα θα ειναι 3520-704=*2816euro*

Σημειωση
Στη Γερμανια με σαφως χαμηλοτερη ηλιοφανεια η τιμη ειναι 0,43 κ η διαρκεια ης συμβασης 20 χρονια
Στην Ιταλια 0,45 μεσο ορο και 20 χρονια και ΦΠΑ 10%
Στην Ισπανια 0,34 και 25 χρονια
Στην Γαλλια 0,32-0,57 φοροελαφρυνση 50% και 20 χρονια
Στην Πορτογαλια 0,62 και 15 χρονια
*Στην Ελλαδα 0,55 και 25 χρονια*  

Εαν ισχυσει και η φοροελαφρυνση των 700 euro το ελληνικο προγραμμα ειναι το καλυτερο στην Ευρωπη

----------


## NT1G

Η απόσβεση δεν είναι καλύτερα να υπολογιστεί από το κέρδος;

25000/2816=8,87χρόνια.

Και αυτό στην περίπτωση που καταναλώνεις όσο παράγεις.
 :Smile: 

Και η άρνηση μου για να τοποθετήσει κάποιος τώρα ΦΒ είναι οτι κατά την γνώμη μου η τεχνολογία τους είναι ακόμα ανώριμη.
Το όλο σύστημα έχει απόδοση ~17% και κόστος ~4€/W. Αν σε 5 χρόνια ,μιας και η έρευνα στα ΦΒ είναι μεγάλη, έχουμε απόδοση ~25% και κόστος ~2,5€/W δεν θα είναι πιο δελεαστική μία επένδυση;

----------


## BELL

παιδια κακα τα ψεματα υπαρχει κερδος απο τα φ/β ειναι ομως μια μεγαλη επενδυση για μια οικογενεια που θα φερει ενα νοικι στα εσοδα της, οπως προειπε ενας φιλος.οι τιμες στην ελλαδα κατα μεσο ορο ειναι 5€/W, απ'εξω ακομη καλυτερα.απλα θελει καλο ζυγισμα και συνεχη ενημερωση, γιατι ο παραγοντας δημοσιο, ειναι και κινδυνος

----------


## pt3

> Η απόσβεση δεν είναι καλύτερα να υπολογιστεί από το κέρδος;
> 
> 25000/2816=8,87χρόνια.
> 
> Και αυτό στην περίπτωση που καταναλώνεις όσο παράγεις.
> 
> 
> Και η άρνηση μου για να τοποθετήσει κάποιος τώρα ΦΒ είναι οτι κατά την γνώμη μου η τεχνολογία τους είναι ακόμα ανώριμη.
> Το όλο σύστημα έχει απόδοση ~17% και κόστος ~4€/W. Αν σε 5 χρόνια ,μιας και η έρευνα στα ΦΒ είναι μεγάλη, έχουμε απόδοση ~25% και κόστος ~2,5€/W δεν θα είναι πιο δελεαστική μία επένδυση;


Η απόσβεση θα πρέπει να υπολογισθεί από τα έσοδα. Το τι πληρώνεις για κατανάλωση είναι άσχετο και θα το πληρώνεις είτε βάλεις Φ/Β είτε όχι. Προφανώς υποθέτουμε ότι πληρώνεσαι όλο το ρέυμα που παράγεις και πηρώνεις ξεχωριστά με την τρέχουσα τιμή αυτό που καταναλώνεις.
Αν θες να είσαι πιο ακριβής μπορείς να υπολογίσεις τους τόκους που θα χάνεις βάζοντας τα χρήματα αυτά στη τράπεζα ή να υπολογισεις τους τόκους του δανείου αν δανειστείς για να τοποθετήσεις τα Φ/Β.
Αν σε μερικά χρόνια τα δεδομένα αλλάξουν τότε είναι πολυ πιθανό και λογικό θα έλεγα να πληρώνεσαι και λιγότερο την Κιλοβατώρα. Εκτός βέβαια και αν θέλεις να ποντάρεις στην αργοπορία της Ελληνικής γραφειοκρατίας  :ROFL:  και να προλάβεις να τα στήσεις μέχρι η γραφειοκρατία καυαφέρει να προσαρμοσθεί.

Δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει τα σχετικά θέματα εδω και αρκετό καιρό. Αν όμως εχουν αρχίσει πραγματικά να ενδιαφέρονται τότε θα πρέπει να φροντίσουν να βρούν μια φόρμουλα χρηματοδότησης από τις τράπεζες. Το ιδανικότερο θα ήταν να βάζουν όλο το ποσό και να εισπράτουν εκείνες την απόδοση μέχρι να γίνει η απόσβεση ή άκόμα καλύτερα  να επιμηκύνουν το χρόνο απόπληρωμής ετσι ώστε και ο ιδιώτης να βγάζει κάτι από το 1ο χρόνο  :ROFL:

----------


## NT1G

> Αν σε μερικά χρόνια τα δεδομένα αλλάξουν τότε είναι πολυ πιθανό και λογικό θα έλεγα να πληρώνεσαι και λιγότερο την Κιλοβατώρα.


Μα νομίζω οτι είπαν οτι η τιμή της kWh θα μείωνεται κάθε χρόνο κατά ένα ποσοστό.
Αν γίνει έτσι όλοι οι υπολογισμοί πάνε στα σκουπίδια.
 :Smile: 

Τελικά:
<<Από το 2012 και μετά η εγγυημένη τιμή θα μειώνεται κατά 5% ετησίως.>>

----------


## bxenos

@bell,pan85:

Γιατί δεν το ξεκινάτε να μας πειτε και μας τα αποτελέσματα;  :Smile:

----------


## xhaos

> Δεν είναι καθόλου παράνομο να αγοράζεις φτηνά από την ΔΕΗ την νύκτα που υπάρχει χαμηλή κατανάλωση και άρα επάρκεια στο δίκτυό της και μετά να της το πουλάς ακριβά, την στιγμή που πραγματικά το έχει ανάγκη το δίκτυό της. Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι απλά δεν συμφέρει...
> 
> Είναι πολυδάπανη επένδυση με σύντομη ημερομηνία λήξης μιας και οι μπαταρίες δεν είναι αιώνιες. Ακόμα και τις καλύτερες να χρησιμοποιήσεις, δεν πρόκειται να σου δώσουν πάνω από 10 με 12 χρόνια το πολύ. Και σε αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα δεν προλαβαίνεις να κάνεις απόσβεση. Εξ' άλλου αν συνέφερε, θα το είχε κάνει ήδη η ΔΕΗ από μόνη της.


 δεν το κάνεις με μπαταρίες, αλλά με νερό, είναι πάγια τακτική σε υδροηλεκτρικά.  Ακόμα κανένας δεν έχει μιλήσει για την τιμή του ρεύματος από τη ΔΕΗ, δηλαδή κάνετε όλοι υπολογισμούς θεωρώντας ότι το ρεύμα θα εξακολουθούμε σε 10 χρόνια τα το αγοράζουμε 11 cent. αν εναρμονιστεί και αυτό στα 55 τι θα γίνει; υπάρχει κάποια εγγύηση για εμάς;

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> .....Είναι πολυδάπανη επένδυση με σύντομη ημερομηνία λήξης μιας και οι μπαταρίες δεν είναι αιώνιες. Ακόμα και τις καλύτερες να χρησιμοποιήσεις, δεν πρόκειται να σου δώσουν πάνω από 10 με 12 χρόνια το πολύ. Και σε αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα δεν προλαβαίνεις να κάνεις απόσβεση. 
> *Εξ' άλλου αν συνέφερε, θα το είχε κάνει ήδη η ΔΕΗ από μόνη της*.


Τώρα μου έδωσες μια ιδέα!!

Μήπως θα μπορούσε π.χ. η ΔΕΗ να αποθηκεύει την ενέργεια, τις ώρες που δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη ζήτηση και να την χρησιμοποιεί σε ώρες αιχμής, όπως το καλοκαίρι με τον καύσωνα.
Μια άλλη σκέψη θα ήταν να γίνει μια μελέτη και κατασκευή μηχανών παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, που θα κατανάλωναν καύσιμο και θα παρήγαγαν ενέργεια, ανάλογα με την ζήτηση, ώστε να μην σπαταλιέται το καύσιμο ασκόπως.

----------


## dpa2006

ισως να μην μπορει να γινει αποθηκευση για τα συστηματα αυτα:
http://www.hellascams.gr/grc/product...damentals.html



Off Topic



Ερώτηση: Μπορούν τα φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα να λειτουργήσουν κανονικά συνδεόμενα στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ αλλά να μπορούν να σηκώσουν μεγάλα φορτία όταν διακοπεί η παροχή από το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ;

Aπάντηση:. Ναι, ωστόσο πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθούν μπαταρίες για αποθήκευση. Αυτού του τύπου το σύστημα είναι εξαιρετικά δημοφιλές σε μονοκατοικίες και μικρές επιχειρήσεις όπου απαιτείται εφεδρική πηγή ενέργειας για κρίσιμα φορτία/καταναλωτές (ψυγεία, αντλίες νερού, φωτισμός) στην περίπτωση διακοπής της ηλεκτροδότησης από το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ. Υπό κανονικές συνθήκες το σύστημα λειτουργεί διασυνδεδεμένο με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ, κρατώντας τις μπαταρίες πάντα γεμάτες και τροφοδοτώντας ένα ποσοστό του φορτίου με την ενέργεια που απομένει. Στην περίπτωση που το δίκτυο υποστεί βλάβη και διακοπεί η τροφοδοσία, τα κυκλώματα ελέγχου συνδέουν το σύστημα με τα κρίσιμα φορτία/καταναλωτές που έχουν προεπιλεγεί, τα οποία τώρα λειτουργούν από τις μπαταρίες. Το σχήμα 7 δείχνει πώς ένα φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα μπορεί να σχεδιαστεί ώστε να λειτουργεί σαν διασυνδεμένο στο δίκτυο και επίσης να τροφοδοτεί κρίσιμα φορτία/καταναλωτές όταν το δίκτυο απενεργοποιηθεί.


Επισης:


Off Topic



Mια δεύτερη διαδικασία, που αποτελεί και την καρδιά του Συστήματος είναι η Κατανομή Φορτίου. Όπως είναι γνωστό, η ηλεκτρική ενέργεια είναι ένα ιδιότυπο εμπορικό αγαθό που δεν αποθηκεύεται και επομένως θα πρέπει ανά πάσα στιγμή να παράγεται ακριβώς όση καταναλώνεται. Η Κατανομή Φορτίου λοιπόν είναι αυτή που υπαγορεύει το ποιός σταθμός θα παράγει και πόσο. Παράλληλα η Κατανομή Φορτίου στους σταθμούς γίνεται έτσι ώστε να διατηρούνται τα ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά που πρέπει (συχνότητα, τάση κλπ), να υπάρχει ελάχιστο κόστος λειτουργίας και να υπάρχει σεβασμός των διμερών εμπορικών σχέσεων πελάτη-προμηθευτή.

----------


## alefgr

> δεν το κάνεις με μπαταρίες, αλλά με νερό, είναι πάγια τακτική σε υδροηλεκτρικά.


Αναφέρθηκα στην αποθήκευση ενέργειας σε οικιακό επίπεδο. Για να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί η λύση του νερού, απαιτεί μεγάλους χώρους, αρκετό νερό και φυσικά να υπάρχει δίπλα στην εγκατάσταση κάποιο βουνό για να εκμεταλλευτούμε την υψομετρική διαφορά.

........Auto merged post: alefgr πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Έχω ακούσει από υπάλληλο της ΔΕΗ πως όταν υπάρχει παραπάνω ενέργεια στο δίκτυο αυτό γειώνεται ώστε να καταναλωθεί η παραπανίσια ενέργεια και να ισορροπήσει το δίκτυο. Αυτό αληθεύει, και αν ναί, πόση ενέργεια σπαταλάτε τσάμπα;

----------


## MAuVE

> παιδια δεν καταλαβαινω που βρισκετε το προβλημα και την ασαφεια του νεου προγραμματος.....


Ας αντιστρέψω το ερώτημά σου:

Από που προκύπτουν _σαφώς_ οι υπολογισμοί που παραθέτεις;

Ακόμη και στην Γερμανία η τιμή της "πράσινης" κιλοβατώρας χρόνο με τον χρόνο μειώνεται με απώτερο σκοπό την ολοσχερή απόσβεση κάθε επιδότησης στο τέλος του προγράμματος.

Είναι το ίδιο κόλπο που κάνουν οι ISPs που λένε για 6 μήνες τόσο και μετά με το κανονικό τιμολόγιο μέχρι την συμπλήρωση 12 μηνών.

Να κάνω σ' αυτούς που βγάζουν μελέτες οικονομικής ευστάθειας μερικές ερωτήσεις:

Για να πληρωθεί κάποιος όλη την παραγόμενη ενέργεια χρειάζεται ένας μετρητής δύο ενδείξεων ή δύο ξεχωριστοί μετρητές;

Αν συμβαίνει το τελευταίο, ο δεύτερος μετρητής θα επιβαρύνεται και αυτός με ΕΡΤ και Δημοτικά Τέλη;

Στα 55 ευρώ την μεγαβατώρα περιλαμβάνεται ΦΠΑ ή όχι ;

........Auto merged post: MAuVE πρόσθεσε 20 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Έχω ακούσει από υπάλληλο της ΔΕΗ πως όταν υπάρχει παραπάνω ενέργεια στο δίκτυο αυτό γειώνεται ώστε να καταναλωθεί η παραπανίσια ενέργεια και να ισορροπήσει το δίκτυο. Αυτό αληθεύει, και αν ναί, πόση ενέργεια σπαταλάτε τσάμπα;


Δεν κατάλαβες καλά αυτό που άκουσες.

Τα υδροηλεκτρικά έχουν την δυνατότητα αντίστροφης λειτουργίας, δηλαδή να δουλέψουν και σαν αντλητικά κέντρα παίρνοντας νερό από την χαμηλή στάθμη και επιστρέφοντας το στον ταμιευτήρα.

Οι θερμοηλεκτρικοί σταθμοί έχουν μεγάλη αδράνεια. Για να προσφέρει ένας τέτοιος σταθμός ισχύ τώρα πρέπει να έχει ξεκινήσει πριν από πολλές-πολλές ώρες.

Το ενεργειακό ισοζύγιο όμως στο δίκτυο πρέπει να είναι πάντα πλεονασματικό, άλλως πάμε για black-out.

Κρατάνε λοιπόν σε λειτουργία θερμοηλεκτρικές μονάδες παραπάνω από όσες χρειάζονται. Την πλεονάζουσα ισχύ την καταναλώνουν τα "νερά" (υδροηλεκτρικά) αποθηκεύοντας μηχανική ενέργεια. 

Αν προκύψει μία αιχμή στην ζήτηση τα νερά μπορούν να αλλάξουν αμέσως λειτουργία από καταναλωτές σε παραγωγούς και να την αντιμετωπίσουν.

Όπως θα λέγαμε σ' ένα ηλεκτρικό DC ανάλογο παίζουν το ρόλο του "πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης"

----------


## alefgr

> Δεν κατάλαβες καλά αυτό που άκουσες.


Εγώ καλά το άκουσα... Ο φίλος μου όμως μου το μετέφερε σαν "σπασμένο τηλέφωνο"...  :Laughing:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> .....Έχω ακούσει από υπάλληλο της ΔΕΗ πως όταν υπάρχει παραπάνω ενέργεια στο δίκτυο αυτό γειώνεται ώστε να καταναλωθεί η παραπανίσια ενέργεια και να ισορροπήσει το δίκτυο....


Τι εννοεί ""να ισορροπήσει το δίκτυο"" ??

Όταν μια γεννήτρια παράγει μια τάση, η αντίστοιχη ενέργεια που θα προκύψει εξαρτάται από την ένταση (σε AMPER) που θα τραβήξουν οι καταναλωτές. 
Γιατί να "στείλουν" την ενέργεια στη Γη? 
Απλά οι μηχανές δεν θα ζορίζονται πολύ και θα καταναλώνουν λιγότερο καύσιμο.
Βέβαια, αυτό είναι μια απλοποιημένη περιγραφή της όλης λειτουργίας , γιατί εδώ  υπεισέρχονται κι άλλοι παράμετροι, όπως τριβές και άλλα σταθερά μεγέθη.

----------


## pan85

[QUOTE=MAuVE;2844786]Ας αντιστρέψω το ερώτημά σου:

Από που προκύπτουν _σαφώς_ οι υπολογισμοί που παραθέτεις;

Ακόμη και στην Γερμανία η τιμή της "πράσινης" κιλοβατώρας χρόνο με τον χρόνο μειώνεται με απώτερο σκοπό την ολοσχερή απόσβεση κάθε επιδότησης στο τέλος του προγράμματος.

Είναι το ίδιο κόλπο που κάνουν οι ISPs που λένε για 6 μήνες τόσο και μετά με το κανονικό τιμολόγιο μέχρι την συμπλήρωση 12 μηνών.

Να κάνω σ' αυτούς που βγάζουν μελέτες οικονομικής ευστάθειας μερικές ερωτήσεις:

Για να πληρωθεί κάποιος όλη την παραγόμενη ενέργεια χρειάζεται ένας μετρητής δύο ενδείξεων ή δύο ξεχωριστοί μετρητές;

Αν συμβαίνει το τελευταίο, ο δεύτερος μετρητής θα επιβαρύνεται και αυτός με ΕΡΤ και Δημοτικά Τέλη;

Στα 55 ευρώ την μεγαβατώρα περιλαμβάνεται ΦΠΑ ή όχι ;


Φιλε δεν καταλαβες καλα τι σημαινει μειωση της τιμης χρονο με το χρονο......Μειωνεται η τιμη αναφορας κ μονο κ οχι η τιμη πωλησης  της ενεργειας. Αντιθετα μαλιστα καθε χρονο η τιμη θα αυξανεται ως ποσοστο του πληθωρισμου.....
Ενα παραδειγμα.Καποιος που θα βαλει φβ αμεσως θα εχει τιμη αναφορας 0,55.Τον επομενο χρονο η τιμη πωλησης θα αυξηθει κατα ενα ποσο πχ ε αρα η τιμη διαμορφωνεται στα 0,55+ε κοκ.
Καποιος που θα βαλει φβ μετα απο 5 χρονια θα εχει ως τιμη αναφορας 0,55-δ.Την επομενη χρονια θα εχει 0,55-δ+ε κοκ.
ΕΡΤ και δημοτικα τελη αποτι ξερω δεν θα υπαρχουν. Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες οταν θα δημοσιευτει ο νομος.
Τελος , η ενεργεια που θα πωλειται θα ειναι αυτη που παραχθηκε μειον αυτη που καταναλωθηκε απο το ΦΒ

----------


## alefgr

> Τι εννοεί ""να ισορροπήσει το δίκτυο"" ??
> 
> Όταν μια γεννήτρια παράγει μια τάση, η αντίστοιχη ενέργεια που θα προκύψει εξαρτάται από την ένταση (σε AMPER) που θα τραβήξουν οι καταναλωτές. 
> Γιατί να "στείλουν" την ενέργεια στη Γη? 
> Απλά οι μηχανές δεν θα ζορίζονται πολύ και θα καταναλώνουν λιγότερο καύσιμο.
> Βέβαια, αυτό είναι μια απλοποιημένη περιγραφή της όλης λειτουργίας , γιατί εδώ  υπεισέρχονται κι άλλοι παράμετροι, όπως τριβές και άλλα σταθερά μεγέθη.


Δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα.

Σε απλές γεννήτριες (ντιζελομηχανές) δεν είναι δύσκολο να πετύχουμε σταθερή τάση ανεξάρτητα από το φορτίο. Στις μεγάλες γεννήτριες όμως που δουλεύει η ΔΕΗ στην Πτολεμαΐδα, δεν υπάρχει τρόπος άμεσης αντίδρασης. Γι΄αυτό η ΔΕΗ πρέπει να παρακολουθεί συνεχώς το δίκτυο και να το ισορροπεί. Δηλαδή η παραγωγή να είναι κάθε στιγμή ίση με την ζητούμενη ενέργεια. Τώρα με ποιό ακριβώς μηχανισμό το πετυχαίνει, μάλλον αρμόδιος είναι να μας απαντήσει κάποιος γνώστης του θέματος που να έχει σίγουρη πληροφόρηση "εκ των έσω"...

----------


## MAuVE

> Φιλε δεν καταλαβες καλα τι σημαινει μειωση της τιμης χρονο με το χρονο......Τελος , η ενεργεια που θα πωλειται θα ειναι αυτη που παραχθηκε μειον αυτη που καταναλωθηκε απο το ΦΒ


Φίλε, εγώ για να καταλάβω θέλω να διαβάσω πρώτα το ΦΕΚ.

Άλλως θα καταλάβω αυτό που θέλω να καταλάβω, ή αυτό που κατάλαβε ένας άσχετος δημοσιογράφος από τον γενικόλογο λόγο ενός πολιτικού.

Ας περιμένουμε λοιπόν το ΦΕΚ και βλέπουμε τι θα περιέχει.

Όσο για την ενέργεια που "καταναλώθηκε" από τα φωτοβολταϊκά, εδώ σε έχασα.

Σε Αυστρία και Γερμανία αν σε κάποια διαδικασία παραγωγής απαιτείται κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, όπως πχ. στα βιοκαύσιμα που πρέπει να δουλέψουν κινητήρες και αντλίες, η ενέργεια αυτή αγοράζεται από τον παραγωγό με το συμβατικό τιμολόγιο και δεν αφαιρείται από την παραγόμενη ενέργεια.

Αυτό γίνεται συνειδητά για να μην υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός μεταξύ των πράσινων μορφών ενεργείας.

Στα φωτοβολταϊκά μόνο για trackers μπορεί να ξοδευτεί ενέργεια η οποία όμως είναι αμελητέα.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Για όσους έχουν απορίες σχετικά με τις ΑΠΕ, τεχνολογία, αδειοδότηση, νομοθεσία, κ.λ.π..., μπορούν να επισκεφτούν αυτό το Site και θα τα βρουν όλα, μέχρι και την παραμικρή λεπτομέρεια. 

http://www.theodosoudis.gr/CB2F701D.el.aspx

----------


## dpa2006

πολυ καλο site,ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση  :One thumb up:

----------


## pan85

> Φίλε, εγώ για να καταλάβω θέλω να διαβάσω πρώτα το ΦΕΚ.
> 
> Άλλως θα καταλάβω αυτό που θέλω να καταλάβω, ή αυτό που κατάλαβε ένας άσχετος δημοσιογράφος από τον γενικόλογο λόγο ενός πολιτικού.
> 
> Ας περιμένουμε λοιπόν το ΦΕΚ και βλέπουμε τι θα περιέχει.
> 
> Όσο για την ενέργεια που "καταναλώθηκε" από τα φωτοβολταϊκά, εδώ σε έχασα.
> 
> Σε Αυστρία και Γερμανία αν σε κάποια διαδικασία παραγωγής απαιτείται κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, όπως πχ. στα βιοκαύσιμα που πρέπει να δουλέψουν κινητήρες και αντλίες, η ενέργεια αυτή αγοράζεται από τον παραγωγό με το συμβατικό τιμολόγιο και δεν αφαιρείται από την παραγόμενη ενέργεια.
> ...


Το φωτοβολταικο οταν δεν δουλευει καταναλωνει ενεργεια εξαιτιας του inverter που μενει στην αναμονη.Η ενεργεια αυτη ειναι αμελητεα.Απλα για να ειμαι ακριβης στην περιγραφη της ολης λειτουργιας το ανεφερα και αυτο.
Στην περιπτωση των trackers δεν ειναι αμελητεα ομως.
Στο προγραμμα για τα φωτοβολταικα στα οικοπεδα υπαρχει ειδικο τιμολογιο χρεωσης το οποιο αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι το Γ21
Σε Γερμανια και Αυστρια η ηλιοφανεια ομως ειναι πολυ μικροτερη

----------


## MAuVE

> Σε Γερμανια και Αυστρια η ηλιοφανεια ομως ειναι πολυ μικροτερη


Έχουν όμως συγκριτικά καλύτερο συντελεστή απόδοσης λίγο χαμηλότερης θερμοκρασίας περιβάλλοντος-> πυριτίου.

Τα φωτοβολταϊκά παράγουν τη μεγίστη ενέργεια ανά ημέρα κατά την άνοιξη και φθινόπωρο και όχι το κατακαλόκαιρο όπως θα νόμιζε κάποιος λόγω ευνοϊκότερου συνδυασμού των 3 παραμέτρων.
α) Προσπίπτουσα ακτινοβολία
β) Διάρκεια ηλιοφάνειας
γ) Θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος

----------


## pan85

Η θερμοκρασια οντως επηρεαζει...........οχι ομως οσο νομιζεις..............
κανεις λαθος οσον αφορα το καλοκαιρι απλα δες την αποδοση on line απο sma φβ παρκων που λειτουργουν http://www.sunnyportal.com/Templates...PlantList.aspx

----------


## MAuVE

Δίκαιο έχεις για την Ελλάδα, όσοι σταθμοί διαθέτουν στοιχεία για πάνω από έναν χρόνο δείχνουν μέγιστο τον Ιούλιο.

Αυτός όμως εδώ :
http://www.sunnyportal.com/Templates...6&splang=el-gr 

πιάνει μέγιστο :
Ιούνιο 2005 1354 kWh (χωρίς όλους τους προηγούμενους μήνες)
Ιούλιο 2006 1629 kWh
Απρίλιο 2007 1596 kWh ** * είχε τον Απρίλιο την δεύτερή του καλύτερη επίδοση 5ετίας***
Μάιο-Ιούνιο 2008 1465-1467 kWh
Μάιο 2009 1363 kWh μέχρι τώρα

Πιθανώς να έχει κάτι να κάνει με νεφώσεις και διάχυτη ακτινοβολία.

Ενδιαφέροντα πάντως τα sites που παρέθεσες.

Είχα βρει αρκετά κεντροευρωπαϊκά, αλλά ελληνικό κανένα. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## grayden

Στο site αυτό είναι καταχωρημένες 69 ελληνικές μονάδες και 2222 γερμανικές.
Προφανώς κάτι δεν κάνουμε καλά.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Στο site αυτό είναι καταχωρημένες 69 ελληνικές μονάδες και 2222 γερμανικές.
> Προφανώς κάτι δεν κάνουμε καλά.


Το τι δεν κάνουμε καλά, είναι γνωστό σε όλους.
Στη Γερμανία, όχι μόνο η διαδικασία είναι πολύ πιο εύκολη, αλλά πριμοδοτείται για να αποκτήσεις συστήματα ΑΠΕ.
Εδώ αντιθέτως σου βγάζουν το λάδι από την γραφειοκρατία και δεν παίρνεις και τίποτα στο τέλος για πριμοδότηση

----------


## jimarass

Παιδιά κάπου άκουσα ότι ξαναρχίζει το επιδοτούμενο πρόγραμμα για φωτοβολταικά. Λεπτομέρειες για το κόστος και τα σχετικά θα δω στο παρόν thread??
Έχω ένα χώρο περίπου 4 στρεμάτων εκτός σχεδίου σε νησί αιγαίου. Ωστόσο είναι πολύ κοντά, δεκάδες μέτρα, από τα όρια σχεδίου πόλεως. Αν κάνω την επένδυση και μετά από κάποιο διάστημα το οικόπεδο μπει στο σχέδιο ή στον οικισμό, θα έχω πρόβλημα??
Thanks!!

----------


## MAuVE

Λάβε υπόψη σου ότι στον παρόντα χρόνο συζητάμε για οικιακές εγκαταστάσεις οι οποίες έχουν και μία οροφή (πλαφον) ώς προς την ισχύ.

Οι άιτήσεις για μεγαλύτερες εγκαταστάσεις έχουν λήξει εδώ και αρκετό χρόνο.

Σε 4 στρέμματα λοιπόν και με τις σύγχρονες πολεοδομικές αντιλήψεις περί όρων δόμησης, περίμενε ένα ποσοστό κάλυψης της τάξης το 20-40%.

Σου απομένουν λοιπόν πάνω από δύο στέμματα για 10( :Wink:  kWp.

Με έναν καλό προγραμματισμό μπορείς να τα έχεις όλα.

----------


## nfotis

Τώρα που εγκαινιάστηκε επίσημα το εργοστάσιο φωτοβολταϊκών πάνελ στην Αρκαδία, βλέπετε να αλλάζουν τα οικονομικά δεδομένα;

Από ότι έχω καταλάβει, μέχρι στιγμής έχει 'παγώσει' το θέμα των μεγάλων εγκαταστάσεων για φωτοβολταϊκά, σωστά;

Εδώ είναι το link της εταιρείας: http://www.heliosphera.com/

Ν.Φ.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Εάν το θέμα των Φ/Β είχε αντιμετωπιστεί από την Κυβέρνηση. οπως τα Air Condition με εύκολη αδειοδότηση και επιδότηση, ο κόσμος θα έκανε ουρές για να επενδύσει τα λίγα χρήματά του και το πρόβλημα της πράσινης ενέργειας θα αντιμετωπιζόταν πολύ πιο εύκολα.

----------


## anon

Yπάρχει μια διαφορά. Η ιστορία των κλιματιστικών ευνοεί το ήδη υπάρχον καθεστώς εμπόρων και μια συγκεκριμένη αγορα. οπότε είναι πολλά τα κουκιά στο ζύγι. Η ιστορία των φωτοβολταικών δεν είναι απο κανένα ήδη υπάρχον καθεστώς να κυνηγιέται, πχ να πουλιούνται απο τις αλυσιδες ηλεκτρικων συσκευών που έχουν και τις άκρες τους με υπουργους και βουλευτές, και επιπλέον η ιστορία φωτοβολταικών θα μειώση την κατανάλωση ενέργειας που ότι και να λένε, με τους φόρους δίνει καλό ποσοστό στον κρατικό προυπολογισμό. Φαντάσου μια μέρα, που δεν θα πληρώναμε ΔΕΗ και βενζίνη, γιατί ο καθένας θα είχε τα φωτοβολταικά για τις ανάγκες του σπιτιού και να φορτίζει και το αυτοκίνητό του. Ουτοπία για τους οικολόγους, κολαση για τους κυβερνώντες μιας και μεγάλο ποσοστό του κρατικού προυπολογισμού συντηρούν οι φόροι επι της ενέργειας και καυσίμων

----------


## konenas

Θα έβρισκαν ακόμη άλλους τρόπους φορολόγησης πχ φόρος κυκλοφορίας αυτοκινήτων, κεφαλικός φόρος ενέργειας ή φόρος φωτοβολταϊκού. Ακόμη αύξηση άλλων φόρων όπως ΦΠΑ στο 22% κλπ κλπ

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Yπάρχει μια διαφορά. .......δεν είναι απο κανένα ήδη υπάρχον καθεστώς να κυνηγιέται, πχ να πουλιούνται απο τις αλυσιδες ηλεκτρικων συσκευών που έχουν και τις άκρες τους με υπουργους και βουλευτές,........


Άρα μου λες, οτι υπάρχουν τα λαμόγια που ροκανίζουν τον πλούτο της Χώρας και κατά συνέπεια δεν υπάρχει φως στο τούνελ για την Ελλάδα...... :Wink:  :Wink:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## anon

κάπως έτσι... εσύ νομίζεις ότι συμβαίνει κάτι διαφορετικό; Οσο βγαίνουν αυτοί οι δυο, δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει κάτι, έχουν μοιρασμένη την πίτα, και απλά εναλλάσουν πρόσωπα, τις δύο όψεις του ίδιου νομίσματος. Εαν δεν φοβηθούν πολύ σοβαρά ότι χάνουν την εξουσία, πέφτοντας στην τρίτη και τέταρτη θέση απο αποψη ποσοστών σε εκλογές, δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει τίποτα.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Πολύ φοβάμαι οτι όποιος και να βγει, δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει κάτι στην Ελλάδα, γιατί έτσι είμασταν από την αρχαιότητα και έτσι δυστυχώς θα παραμείνουμε!! :Sorry:  :Sorry:

----------


## pt3

Γιατι εγω πιστεύω ότι έγινε χαμός με τα φωτοβολταικά σε επίπεδο αιτήσεων τουλάχιστον και οτι εδω και πολύ καιρό έχουν σταματήσει τις εγκρίσεις για οτιδηποτε άλλο εκτός από πολύ μικρές εγκαταστάσεις ???

Προφανώς το νομικό πλαίσιο και οι επιδοτήσεις ήταν εξαιρετικά ευνοϊκό γι αυτό και έγινε ο χαμός. Το πρόβλημα μάλλον είναι στο κόστος όλων αυτών για το Δημόσιο

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Γιατι εγω πιστεύω ότι έγινε χαμός με τα φωτοβολταικά σε επίπεδο αιτήσεων τουλάχιστον και οτι εδω και πολύ καιρό έχουν σταματήσει τις εγκρίσεις για οτιδηποτε άλλο εκτός από πολύ μικρές εγκαταστάσεις ???
> Προφανώς το νομικό πλαίσιο και οι επιδοτήσεις ήταν εξαιρετικά ευνοϊκό γι αυτό και έγινε ο χαμός. Το πρόβλημα μάλλον είναι στο κόστος όλων αυτών για το Δημόσιο


Όταν ο κόσμος είδε την ταλαιπωρία που έπρεπε να υποστεί, για να πάρει επιδότηση και χωρίς να έχει και τις απαιτούμενες εγγυήσεις για την πληρωμή των KWh από την ΔΕΗ, απέσυρε το ενδιαφέρον του.

----------


## anon

Διάβασα ένα άρθρο που λέει ότι μόνο με ανεμογεννήτριες και μάλιστα όχι στην θάλασσα, κανονικά στην γή, και με μόνο 20% αποτελασματικότητα, μπορούν να καλυφθούν οι ανάγκες ολης της ανθρωπότητας όπως είναι σήμερα σε κάθε μορφή ενέργειας πάνω απο 5 φορές!!!! Ακόμη και εαν υποθέσουμε ότι όλος ο τρίτος κόσμος που δεν καταναλώνει σοβαρές ποσότητες ενέργειας σε σχέση με Ευρώπη και Αμερική, προοδεύσει και φυσικά έχει μεγαλύτερες απαιτήσεις ενέργειας, και πάλι οι ανεμογεννήτριες (μαζί και θαλλάσιες), μπορούν να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες και των 7 δις ανθρώπων, με μέση κατανάλωση όσο των Ευρωπαίων, δηλαδή μια κατανάλωση 46MWh/έτος (οι αμερικανοί είναι ασύστολα πιο σπάταλοι, ξοδεύουν την διπλάσια ενέργεια). Και μάλιστα με απόδοση μόλις 20%!!!!
Και δεν μετράμε ενέργεια απο άλλες μορφές ανανεώσιμης όπως φωτοβολτοαικά, γεωθερμία, βιομάζα, υδροηλεκτρικά, βιοκαύσιμα.
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/06...indfarm_paper/

----------


## Κονταξάκης

*Υδρογόνο για την παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας*

Το μεγαλύτερο εργοστάσιο ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας της υδρογείου με μηδενικές εκπομπές ρύπων είναι γεγονός. Στη Fusina της Βενετίας, η εταιρεία Enel κατασκεύασε εργοστάσιο ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας που λειτουργεί 100% με υδρογόνο.

Η μονάδα ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας υδρογόνου είναι ισχύος 12MW, ενώ ακόμα 4 MW παράγονται από την υπάρχουσα λιθανθρακική μονάδα μέσω της επανάχρησης του θερμού αέρα που παράγεται από τον στρόβιλο που κινείται με υδρογόνο. 

Η παραγόμενη ενέργεια, ισοδυναμεί με 60 εκατομμύρια kWh ετησίως καλύπτοντας τις ενεργειακές ανάγκες 20.000 νοικοκυριών και αποτρέπει την έκλυση 17.000 μετρικών τόνων ρύπων CO2 ετησίως.

----------


## konenas

Το υδρογόνο πώς το παράγουν; Δεν έχει εκπομπές;

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Το υδρογόνο αποτελεί το 90% του σύμπαντος και είναι το ελαφρύτερο αέριο στην φύση. Στη Γη βρίσκεται κυρίως σε ενώσεις όπως το νερό, το πετρέλαιο, το φυσικό αέριο κ.α.

Εκτιμάται ότι το υδρογόνο θα αποτελέσει ένα νέο καύσιμο που θα χρησιμοποιούμε στο μέλλον, τόσο στα σπίτια όσο και στα αυτοκίνητα μας. Έχει το πλεονέκτημα όταν «καίγεται» να μην ρυπαίνει την ατμόσφαιρα, αφού παράγει μόνο θερμότητα και νερό. 

Το υδρογόνο στο μέλλον θα παράγεται σε μεγάλο ποσοστό από την ηλεκτρόλυση του νερού, δηλ. μια διαδικασία κατά την οποία το νερό διασπάται με χρήση ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος σε υδρογόνο και οξυγόνο. Επομένως, αφού θα παράγεται από το νερό και η χρήση του θα εκλύει νερό, το υδρογόνο θεωρείται πρακτικά ανεξάντλητο.

Ο ηλεκτρισμός που απαιτείται για την παραγωγή υδρογόνου από νερό ιδανικά μπορεί να προέρχεται από Ανανεώσιμες Πηγές Ενέργειας (κυρίως άνεμο και ήλιο), ώστε να είναι απόλυτα φιλική προς το περιβάλλον.

Συγκεκριμένα, το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα που παράγει μια ανεμογεννήτρια ή ένα φωτοβολταϊκό θα τροφοδοτεί μία συσκευή ηλεκτρόλυσης που διασπά το νερό σε υδρογόνο και οξυγόνο. Στη συνέχεια το υδρογόνο θα αποθηκεύεται σε κατάλληλες δεξαμενές για να χρησιμοποιηθεί όποτε προκύψει ανάγκη.

Το υδρογόνο μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε κατάλληλα τροποποιημένους καυστήρες, λέβητες και κινητήρες εσωτερικής καύσης. Ιδανική ενεργειακή του εφαρμογή είναι όμως οι κυψέλες καυσίμου που αποτελούν μια νέα τεχνολογία που επιτρέπει την παραγωγή ηλεκτρισμού από την ένωση υδρογόνου και οξυγόνου που υπάρχει στον αέρα. Οι κυψέλες καυσίμου μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν στα σπίτια για την παραγωγή ηλεκτρισμού και θερμότητας, αλλά και στην κίνηση των αυτοκινήτων. Θα χρειαστεί όμως να περάσουν κάποια χρόνια για να βελτιωθεί η απόδοση τους και να πέσει το κόστος τους, μέχρι να τις δούμε και στα δικά μας σπίτια και αυτοκίνητα.

----------


## anon

προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον έχουμε τα εξής μειονεκτήματα:
1) Εχει σημαντικές απώλειες ενέργειας, οπότε η καθαρή ενέργεια που παράγεται πχ απο ΑΠΕ, όταν φθάσει στον καταναλωτή υπο μορφή υδρογόνου σημαίνει ότι έχουμε χάσει σημαντικό ποσοστό ενέργειας.
2) Το υδρογόνο είναι πιο επίκινδυνο στην μεταφορά και αποθήκευση απο άλλα καύσιμα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι για να διατηρήσουμε τα ίδια ποσοστά ασφάλειας (ή το ίδιο ρίσκο επικινδυνότητας για να το θέσουμε διαφορετικά) απαιτούνται πολύ ακριβότερα συστήματα διανομής και αποθήκευσης.
3) Ολες οι υποδομές θα πρέπει να αλλάξουν για την χρήση υδρογόνου, κάτι που είναι δύσκολο έως αδύνατο. Ειναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να κάνουμε ηλεκτρικά αυτοκίνητα παρα να κάνουμε αυτοκίνητα που να κινούνται με υδρογόνο, και ήδη οι αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες πλέον προσανατολίζονται στα ηλεκτρικά και όχι στα αυτοκίνητα με υδρογόνο. Βλέπεις, το δίκτυο ηλεκτρισμού υπάρχει ήδη, και έχουν ήδη εμφανιστεί και μετατροπές που κάνουν υβριδικά "πιο ηλεκτρικά" ώστε φορτίζοντας τα το βράδυ, να έχουν μια αυτονομία > 100 χλμ, δηλαδή για μια συνήθη ημερήσια χρήση το υβριδικό να πηγαίνει μόνο με το συσσωρευμένο ρεύμα κα χωρίς χρήση του κανονικού κινητήρα.... 

Προσωπικά βλέπω ότι ίσως γίνει χρήση τεχνολογίας υδρογόνου ή κυψελών ενέργειας σε μεγάλες εγκαταστάσεις προκειμένου να αποθηκεύεται ενέργεια όταν υπάρχει περίσσια απο τις ΑΠΕ, ωστε να καλυψει ανάγκες σε περιόδους μικρής παραγωγής απο τις ΑΠΕ.

----------


## gravis

Εν τελει, εχει κανει κανεις φωτοβολταικο παρκο των 20kw ,να μας πει εντυπωσεις, αν συμφερει, το λουκι που τραβηξε , κλπ?

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Σχετικά με την παραγωγή του Υδρογόνου, δείτε αυτό:

http://technologein.pathfinder.gr/Hydrosol/

----------


## konenas

> Σχετικά με την παραγωγή του Υδρογόνου, δείτε αυτό:
> 
> http://technologein.pathfinder.gr/Hydrosol/


Πολύ καλό αλλά δεν αναφέρει κόστη.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Πιστεύω οτι από τη στιγμή που θα αποφασίσουν τα "μεγάλα συμφέροντα" να ασχοληθούν σοβαρά με το θέμα, θα υπάρξει και οικονομικά συμφέρουσα λύση.
Προς το παρόν, έχουν άλλες προτεραιότητες...... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## konenas

Τις είδαμε πχ φωτιές κλπ :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Να, μια ωραία ιδέα για την παραγωγή θερμικής ενέργειας!!!

Απλά πετάς ένα γκαζάκι στο διπλανό δάσος και έχεις τζάμπα παραγωγή θερμότητας.... :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## konenas

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=3900

----------


## Κονταξάκης

*"""Γιατί η ΝΔ έχει για σήμα της τη δάδα;"""*

Γιατί ΝΔ σημαίνει "*Ν*έκρωση *Δ*ασών".

----------


## konenas

Νέα Διαμερίσματα σημαίνει το ΝΔ
Είναι ο οικοδομικός συνεταιρισμός των πυρομανών, των μιζοφάγων,  των λιμνοφάγων κλπ.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Καλύτερα ν΄αλλάξουμε συζήτηση γιατί βγήκαμε από το θέμα.... :Thumb down:

----------


## xaris_cd

για να επανέρθουμε ...
εδώ όπως τα βλέπω τα πράγματα ο άνθρωπος εκανε μια επένδυση 250000  αυτο το υπολόγισα σύμφωνα με τα συνολικά κw που εχει ...50kw ~επι 5000eyro/κw =250000 ευρω και εχει βγάλει απο το 2008 ως τώρα 68000 ευρώ ....αν κατάλαβα καλα ...τι λετε συμφέρει?...
http://www.sunnyportal.com/Templates...2&splang=el-GR

----------


## Eaglos

Τα 68.000 από που βγαίνουν;

----------


## konenas

> για να επανέρθουμε ...
> εδώ όπως τα βλέπω τα πράγματα ο άνθρωπος εκανε μια επένδυση 250000  αυτο το υπολόγισα σύμφωνα με τα συνολικά κw που εχει ...50kw ~επι 5000eyro/κw =250000 ευρω και εχει βγάλει απο το 2008 ως τώρα 68000 ευρώ ....αν κατάλαβα καλα ...τι λετε συμφέρει?...
> http://www.sunnyportal.com/Templates...2&splang=el-GR


ΟΧΙ βέβαια :No no:

----------


## pt3

Δεν είναι κακή απόδοση. Θα τη χαρακτήριζα λογική  προς καλή. Αν αγοράσεις πχ διαμέρισμα αξίας 250.000 θα έχεις πολύ χειρότερη απόδοση από ενοίκια. Βέβαια το διαμέρισμα έχει μεγαλύτερο χρόνο ζωής αλλα και πάλι νομίζω οτι είναι χειρότερη επένδυση.

Γενικά μια επένδυση όπου σε 10 χρόνια (ισως και λιγότερο) μπορει να αποσβέσει τόκους και κεφάλαιο τυχον δανείου που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για την δημιουργία της δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηρισθεί κακή. Δανείζεσαι τα λεφτα και μετα απο 10 χρόνια έχεις ξεπληρώσει και πλεον οτι σου μένει είναι καθαρό κέρδος. Ολα αυτά βέβαια με το δεδομένο οτι το ρίσκο είναι μικρό, ο πελάτης εξασφαλισμένος και δεν απαίτει σημαντικλη τουλάχιστον πρόσθετη εργασία.

----------


## anon

Oλα αυτά με τη προυπόθεση ότι η ΔΕΗ αγοράζει προς 0,45 την κιλοβατώρα, μια ιδιαίτερα μεγάλη τιμή. Κάτι άκουσα ότι θα ρίξουν την τιμή σημαντικά...

----------


## konenas

Συντήρηση δεν θέλει;
Φθορές δεν έχει;
Πόσα χρόνια εγγύηση έχουν;
Έβαλες το οικόπεδο στα αρχικά έξοδα;
Την μελέτη;

----------


## tgsamiosce

μπραβο φιλε τα λες πολυ καλλα εχεις απολυτα δικιο η λυση με τα φωτοβολταικα για μια χωρα σαν την δικη μας αν μπορω να την αποκαλω δικη μας ( μαλλον χωρα για αλβανουσ και ιρακινους , εμεις θα ειμασται σε λιγο καιρο μειωνοτητα στον τοπο μας ) αλλα υπαρχουν συμφεροντα οπως αντιλαμβανεσαι , τιποτα στην Ελλαδα δεν εχει μακροβιωτητα , ειμασται μια χωρα που δουλευουν οι καματεροι και τρωναι οι ακαματες , οι πολιτικοι , βεβαια αυτο ειναι ενα αλλο θεμα. εχεις σκεφθει οτι κανουν 2 τετραετιες και περνουν συνταξη , η οτι τους φυλανε για μια ζωη οι αστυφυλακες και πρεπει να τους πληρωνουμε μεχρι να πεθανουν , ακουσον ακουσον....... :Cool:

----------


## DJTaurus

> Δεν είναι κακή απόδοση. Θα τη χαρακτήριζα λογική  προς καλή. Αν αγοράσεις πχ διαμέρισμα αξίας 250.000 θα έχεις πολύ χειρότερη απόδοση από ενοίκια. Βέβαια το διαμέρισμα έχει μεγαλύτερο χρόνο ζωής αλλα και πάλι νομίζω οτι είναι χειρότερη επένδυση.


Αν το διαμερισμα ειναι διπλα σε σταθμο του μετρο κ γενικοτερα κοντα σε ΜΜΜ ποτε δεν χανεις με το να το ενοικιαζεις οσα και να σου παιρνει η εφορεια...απο την αλλη ενας κατασκευαστης που πουλαει ενα διαμερισμα εχει κερδος τουλαχιστον 70-100.000 ευρω.Ο κοσμος παντα θα αγοραζει-ενοικιαζει διαμερισματα και ακομα και ενα χρονο πριν με το μπαμ της οικονομικης κρισης που οι τραπεζες εδιναν δανεια με το σταγονομετρο και παλι υπηρχε κερδος αλλα μικροτερο.Φωτοβολταικα σκεφτηκα να βαλω και εγω...αλλα ποιος μου λεει εμενα καθε φορα που θα αλλαζει η κυβερνηση οτι δεν θα αλλαζει και η τιμη του κιλοβατώρα?Οταν ο μπομπολας και ο μυτιληναιος φτιαχουν ολοκληρα φωτοβολταικα παρκα θα κατσει η Δεη να ασχοληθει με τα δυο ψωροστρεμματα μου?...και 20 χρονια συμβολαιο να εχεις θα σου ριξει τον κιλοβατωρα επειδη καποια στιγμη δεν θα σε εχει τοσο αναγκη & ''αντε γεια''.Να συνυπολογισουμε σε αυτα το μιζωμα που πρεπει να πεσει στον καθε καρεκλοκενταυρο της Δεη για να προχωρησει η αδεια,τα χρονια που θα περασουν για να κανεις αποσβεση και τελος το service δλδ το αλλαγμα της κατοπτρας μετα απο μερικα χρονια και τις φυσικες φθορες.Ολα αυτα εχουν ρισκο και ισως σε μια αλλη χωρα θα αξιζε αλλα εδω δεν υπαρχει σταθερη πολιτικη και η νοοτροπια μας ειναι 100 χρονια πισω.Απο ανανεωσιμες πηγες μονο οι μικροι υδροηλεκτρικοι σταθμοι πληρωνουν αλλα εκει το απαιτουμενο κεφαλαιο ειναι μεγαλυτερο.

----------


## thasok

sas kalisperizw kai egw( einai to prwto mou post)

8elw na kanw mia edelws prosdioristiki erwthsh : exw gurw sta 6 stremata ektos polews se aigeopelagtiko nhsi . Dikaioume kapoiou eidous epidothsh prokeimenou na xekinisw tin olh diadikasia? Yparxei kapoio tabani stin isxu pou 8a epistrefw sto diktuo?

----------


## Eaglos

Στα χαρτιά ναι, στην πράξη ότι να 'ναι. Πρέπει να παραγγείλεις τα πράγματα, να εγκριθούν, να τα στήσεις, να ξεκινήσεις και μετά από όλα αυτά θα μπεις στην αναμονή για να δουν αν θα σου δώσουν κάτι. 

Πράκτικά όταν βλέπεις ότι δεν δίνουν ούτε τα 1.500 Ευρώ για την απόσυρση αμαξιού μην περιμένεις και πολλά. Επίσης για να δείτε πάνω κάτω μια εικόνα της κατάστασης ρίξτε μια ματιά http://www.helapco.gr/pages/greek/nea.html.

Γενικά, κερδοφόρα επένδυση προσιτή σε ιδιώτες δεν μπορώ να πω ότι υποστηρίζεται και πολύ από το κράτος των κατασκευαστικών εταιριών. Επίσης αυτό που δεν κοιτάνε πολύ είναι η φορολογία των κερδών και απλά νομίζουν ότι όσα βγάζουν από τα βολταικά θα τα βάζουν στην τσέπη τους. Σε περίπτωση μικρής επιχείρησης για να μην φορολογούνται τα κέρδη θα πρέπει να εμφανίζονται σε ειδικό λογαριασμό αφορολόγητου αποθεματικού και σε περίπτωση που κεφαλοποιηθούν ή διανεμηθούν (τα βάλετε στην τσέπη σας) θα ισχύει κανονικά η φορολογία που προβλέπεται (νομίζω ένα μέρος φορολογείται με το φόρο των μικρών επιχειρήσεων και το υπόλοιπο κανονικά στην φορολογική δήλωση του ιδιώτη).

Εγώ είχα κάνει μια έρευνα πριν 2 χρόνια για μονάδα 20Kw όπου δεν περνάς από ΡΑΕ και κατέληξα ότι αν έχεις 100.000 (που απαιτούνταν τότε) είναι απείρως καλύτερο να τα κλείσεις σε μια τράπεζα παρά να μπλέκεις με την αναξιοπιστία του Ελληνικού κράτους όπου από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη αλλάζει νόμους και συντελεστές φορολογίας. Οπότε μελετήστε πολύ προσεκτικά κομμάτια της φορολογίας και τις διαδικασίες και αποκτήστε πλήρη εικόνα του τι θα απαιτείται.

Ένα τελευταίο, τα όλο σύστημα απαιτεί φύλαξη. Τώρα θα πληρώνεται security, θα είστε εσείς ο ίδιος, όπως και να 'χει αν το αφήσετε χύμα θα το σηκώσουν για να πουλήσουν τα σίδερα  :Smile: 

Ενα τελευταίο http://kafeneio-gr.blogspot.com/2010...post_8422.html

----------


## anon

Μια ακόμη απόδειξη των όσων λέω το παραπάνω. Το σημερινό πλατσιοκολογικό σπεκουλαδόρικο σύστημα των τραπεζών είναι που καταστρέφει τις χώρες, μιας και έχει γίνει το σούπερ καζίνο, με καλύτερες απολαβές απο οποιαδήποτε επένδυση, και χαμηλότερο ρίσκο απο ένα καζίνο.

Για τις πολύ παλαιότερες αναφορές που λέγανε για ανεδαφικότητα των ΑΠΕ, ειδικά των ανεμογεννητριών, λόγω της μη σταθερής απόδοσης, προχωράνε συστήματα που θα μπορούν να μας δίνουν την δυνατότητα αποθήκευσης ενέργειας όταν υπάρχει πλεόνασμα.
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/05...c_natural_gas/
Δημιουργία μεθανιου απο νερό, ενέργεια και διοξείδιο του άνθρακα....

----------


## alefgr

Αυτό το έχετε δεί;

http://www.energia.gr/article.asp?art_id=36578

Αξίζει να το ψάξει κάποιος ή άνθρακες ο θησαυρός;

----------


## theosaba

:One thumb up: Πολυ καλό ακούγεται το εγχείρημά σου. Με ενδιαφέρει και μένα αλλά έχω κάποιους προβληματισμούς. Το δάνειο τι προϋποθέσεις έχει? Η ΔΕΗ δεσμέυεται ότι θα αγοράζει το ρεύμα για πόσο και σε ποιά τιμή?

----------


## alefgr

Έχει αναλάβει ένας φίλος να μάθει περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες. Οτιδήποτε νεότερο έχω θα το αναφέρω...

Αν και απ' ότι λέει και η είδηση πρέπει πρώτα να το ψηφίσουν οι "300"...

----------


## Havic

> Oλα αυτά με τη προυπόθεση ότι η ΔΕΗ αγοράζει προς 0,45 την κιλοβατώρα, μια ιδιαίτερα μεγάλη τιμή. Κάτι άκουσα ότι θα ρίξουν την τιμή σημαντικά...


Νομίζω ότι έχεις δίκιο, δεν θυμάμαι που, είχα διαβάσει ένα άρθρο, βασικά δεν με ενδιέφερε και δεν θυμάμαι αρκετές λεπτομέρειες, τεσπα αυτο που θυμάμαι (στο περίπου) είναι ότι μέχρι το 2012~2013 είναι υποχρεωμένη η δεη να αγοράζει από τους  ιδιώτες με 0,55 (κάτι τέτοιο), αλλά μετά το πέρας του έτους που αναφέρω θα μειώνετε κατα ένα ποσοστό 0,5% νομίζω, τεσπα όπως είπα δεν με ενδιέφερε και οι αριθμοί μπορεί να είναι τελείως off, αλλά αν ενδιαφέρει κάποιον σοβαρά μπορεί να το ψάξει να δει αν ισχύει, επίσης να πω ότι στα φωτοβολταϊκά με το πέρας  των χρονων μειώνετε η απόδοση τους (παράγουν λιγότερο ρεύμα) και εννοείτε ότι θέλουν συντήρηση, ωστόσο για κάποιον που έχει τα χρήματα αξίζει πιστεύω να βάλει και για οικονομικούς λόγους αλλά και περιβαλλοντικούς.

----------


## potis21

> να κάνω μία ερώτηση που μπορεί να είναι τελείως ηλίθια?
> υπάρχει κίνδυνος να πέσει η θερμοκρασία της γής απο την αύξηση των φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων?
> αφού η ηλιακή ενέργεια απο θερμική θα μετατρέπεται σε χημική -> ηλεκτρική.
> δηλαδή και αυτή η πηγή ενέργειας έχει κάποιο όριο. 
> δε λέω ότι είναι κακό, το αντίθετο μάλιστα αλλά εάν αυξηθεί το ποσοστό αύξησης ανα έτος περισσότερο κάπου θα πρέπει να μπεί κάποιο όριο


Η ηλιακή ακτινοβολία μεταφέρει απο 600 ως 1400W ανα τετραγωνικό μέτρο, ανάλογα με την γωνία πρόσπτωσης των ακτινών (οι χαμηλές γωνίες εχουν aperture που "ξεχειλώνει" σε περισσότερα τετραγωνικά!!).

Αν υπολογίσεις και το εμβαδό της Γης, οπως και οτι τελικά όλη η ενέργεια (βλέπε μετασχηματισμους ενέργειας) καταλήγει να γίνει θερμική, θα διαπιστώσεις οτι αν κινδυνευει να "πέσει" η θερμοκρασία της γης απο κάτι, δεν θα ειναι απο την "απορρόφηση" της ηλιακής ενέργειας, αλλά απο την μη εξωθερμη παραγωγή ενέργειας απο τους ανθρώπους (καυση υδρογονανθράκων), και απο την μειωση των αερίων θερμοκηπίου που θα προκαλέσουν αυξηση του δεικτη ανάκλασης της υπέρυθρης ακτινοβολίας του Ηλιου στο διάστημα.

----------


## mix21

http://www.sunera.gr/proposal.php

βρε παιδιά ισχύουν αυτά?? εγώ εχω 40 τετραγωνικά ταράτσα και μου βγάζει οτι κάθε μήνα θα έχω ένα κέρδος 3000ευρω τον χρόνο με κόστος εγκατάστασης 17000. έχετε ακούσει τίποτα??

----------


## pt3

Νομίζω οτι το νομοσχεδιο για τις ταράτσες δεν έχει ακόμα ψηφισθει. Σε γενικές γραμμές πάντως προβλέπει οτι στην ταράτσα μπορείτε να τοποθετησετε μεχρι 10KW. Χοντρικά το κόστος είναι περίπου 4000€/KW και η αποδοσή του περίπου 700€/KW/έτος. Ολα αυτά αν ψηφισθεί ο νόμος όπως έχει ανακοινωθεί. Η ΔΕΗ θα αγοράζει από τον ιδιώτη 0,55 €/KWh.

Υπάρχει ενα λεπτό σημείο γιατι προβλέπει οτι θα γίνεται συμψηφισμός με το ρευμα που θα καταναλώνεις. Αν ο συμψηφισμός γίνεται σε επίπεδο χρημάτων τότε όλα είναι καλά, απλα ο λογαριασμός θα πληρώνεται απο το  Φ/Β και ο ιδιώτης θα παίρνει τα υπόλοιπα. Αν όμως ο συμψηφισμός γίνεται σε επίπεδο KW τότε αμφιβάλλω αν θα περισευουν KW για να πληρώσει η ΔΕΗ. Μπορεί να συμβαίνει και το αντίθετο δηλαδή στο τέλος απλώς να μειώνεται λίγο ο λογαριασμός του ηλ. ρεύματος. Αυτο γιατί η ΔΕΗ χρεώνει τον καταναλωτη με 0,11€/KWh

----------


## WAntilles

> Νέα Διαμερίσματα σημαίνει το ΝΔ
> Είναι ο οικοδομικός συνεταιρισμός των πυρομανών, των μιζοφάγων,  των λιμνοφάγων κλπ.


Καλά το είπες.

"ΝουΔου".

----------


## skordoc

ΘΕΜΑ: Ειδικό Πρόγραμμα Ανάπτυξης Φωτοβολταϊκών Συστημάτων σε κτιριακές εγκαταστάσεις και ιδίως σε δώματα και στέγες κτιρίων.

ΟΙ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΟΙ
ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΩΝ -
ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗΣ -
ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΟΣ ΧΩΡΟΤΑΞΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΩΝ ΕΡΓΩΝ 
      Έχοντας υπόψη:
1.	το Π.Δ. 63/2005 “Κωδικοποίηση νομοθεσίας για την Κυβέρνηση και τα Κυβερνητικά Όργανα” (ΦΕΚ Α΄ 98),
2.	Π.Δ. 4/2009 “Διορισμός Υπουργών, Αναπληρωτή Υπουργού και Υφυπουργών” (ΦΕΚ Α΄ 2),
3.	το Π.Δ. 381/1989 “Οργανισμός του Υπουργείου Βιομηχανίας, Ενέργειας και Τεχνολογίας” (ΦΕΚ Α΄ 168), όπως τροποποιήθηκε και συμπληρώθηκε με το Π.Δ. 191/1996 “Τροποποίηση των διατάξεων του Π.Δ. 381/1989 “Οργανισμός του Υπουργείου Βιομηχανίας, Ενέργειας και Τεχνολογίας” (ΦΕΚ Α΄ 168)” σε συνδυασμό με το Π.Δ. 27/1996 “Συγχώνευση των Υπουργείων Τουρισμού, Βιομηχανίας, Ενέργειας και Τεχνολογίας και Εμπορίου στο Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης” (ΦΕΚ Α΄ 19) και το Π.Δ. 122/2004 “Ανασύσταση του Υπουργείου Τουρισμού” (ΦΕΚ Α΄ 85),
4.	το Ν. 2244/1994 “Ρύθμιση θεμάτων ηλεκτροπαραγωγής από ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας και από συμβατικά καύσιμα και άλλες διατάξεις” (ΦΕΚ Α 168), όπως τροποποιήθηκε και ισχύει,
5.	το Ν. 2773/1999 “Απελευθέρωση της αγοράς ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, ρύθμιση θεμάτων ενεργειακής πολιτικής και λοιπές διατάξεις” (ΦΕΚ Α΄ 286), όπως τροποποιήθηκε και ισχύει,
6.	το Ν. 3468/2006 “Παραγωγή Ηλεκτρικής Ενέργειας από Ανανεώσιμες Πηγές Ενέργειας και Συμπαραγωγή Ηλεκτρισμού και Θερμότητας Υψηλής Απόδοσης και λοιπές διατάξεις” (ΦΕΚ Α΄ 129) όπως τροποποιήθηκε και ισχύει,
7.	το Ν. 3734/2009 “Προώθηση της συμπαραγωγής δύο ή περισσότερων χρήσιμων μορφών ενέργειας, ρύθμιση ζητημάτων σχετικών με το Υδροηλεκτρικό Έργο Μεσοχώρας και άλλες διατάξεις” (ΦΕΚ Α΄ 8), και ειδικότερα τα άρθρα 27 και 27Α,
8.	το Ν.  3661/2008 «Μέτρα για τη μείωση της ενεργειακής κατανάλωσης των κτιρίων και άλλες διατάξεις» (ΦΕΚ Α΄ 89),
9.	Οδηγία 2001/77/ΕΚ “Για την προαγωγή της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας που παράγεται από ανανεώσιμες πηγές στην εσωτερικήαγορά ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας”, (OJ L.283/27.10.2001, p.0033-0040) καθώς και την  υπό υιοθέτηση νέα Οδηγία για τις Ανανεώσιμες Πηγές Ενέργειας,
10.	την Απόφαση του Υπουργού Ανάπτυξης Δ6/Φ1/οικ.5707/3.4.2007 “Κανονισμός Αδειών Παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας με χρήση Ανανεώσιμων Πηγών Ενέργειας και μέσω Συμπαραγωγής Ηλεκτρισμού και Θερμότητας Υψηλής Απόδοσης” (ΦΕΚ Β΄ 448),
11.	την Απόφαση του Υπουργού Ανάπτυξης Δ6/Φ1/οικ.8684/24.4.2007 “Έγκριση Α' φάσης του κατ' άρθρο 14 παρ. 1 του Ν.3468/2006 Προγράμματος Ανάπτυξης Φωτοβολταϊκών Σταθμών” (ΦΕΚ Β' 694), όπως τροποποιήθηκε με την απόφαση Δ6/Φ1/οικ.15450/ 18.7.2007 (ΦΕΚ Β' 1276),
12.	την απόφαση του Υπουργού Ανάπτυξης Δ5−ΗΛ/Β/οικ.8311/9.5.2005 (ΦΕΚ Β΄ 655) “Έγκριση του Κώδικα Διαχείρισης του Συστήματος και Συναλλαγών Ηλεκτρικής Ενέργειας”, όπως ισχύει,
13.	το Π.Δ. 375/7.9.1987 “Ίδρυση Νομικού Προσώπου Ιδιωρικού Δικαίου με την επωνυμία «Κέντρο Ανανεώσιμων Πηγών Ενέργειας» (Κ.Α.Π.Ε.)” (ΦΕΚ  Β’ 167), όπως τροποποιήθηκε και ισχύει,
14.	το Ν. 3741/1929 “Ιδιοκτησία κατ’ ορόφους (οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία)” (ΦΕΚ Α΄ 4),
15.	το Ν.Δ. 1024/1971 “Περί διηρημένης ιδιοκτησίας επί οικοδομημάτων ανεγειρομένων επί ενιαίου οικοπέδου”  (ΦΕΚ Α΄ 232),
16.	τον Αστικό Κώδικα και κυρίως τα άρθρα 618, 1002 και 1117 αυτού,
17.	την κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση 49828/2008 “Έγκριση ειδικού πλαισίου χωροταξικού σχεδιασμού και αειφόρου ανάπτυξης για τις ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας και της στρατηγικής μελέτης περιβαλλοντικών επιπτώσεων αυτού” (ΦΕΚ Β’ 2464),
18.	την κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση οικ.145799/4.7.2005 “Συμπλήρωση της υπ’ αριθμ. Η.Π. 15393/2332/2002 (ΦΕΚ 1022/Β/5.8.2002) κοινής υπουργικής απόφασης, Κατάταξη δημοσίων και ιδιωτικών έργων και δραστηριοτήτων σε κατηγορίες, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 3 του ν. 1650/1986 (Α´ 160) όπως αντικαταστάθηκε με το άρθρο 1 του ν. 3010/2002 «Εναρμόνιση του ν. 1650/1986 με τις οδηγίες 97/11/ΕΕ και 96/61/ΕΕ κ.α.» (Α´ 91)” (ΦΕΚ Β’ 1002),
19.	την κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση Δ6/Φ1/οικ.19500/4.11.2004 "Τροποποίηση και συμπλήρωση της 13727/724/2003 κοινής υπουργικής απόφασης ως προς την αντιστοίχηση των δραστηριοτήτων παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας με τους βαθμούς όχλησης που αναφέρονται στην πολεοδομική νομοθεσία" (ΦΕΚ Β’ 1671),
20.	το Ν. 1512/1985 “Τροποποίηση και συμπλήρωση πολεοδομικών διατάξεων, ρύθμιση συναφών θεμάτων και θεμάτων του Ταμείου Νομικών” (ΦΕΚ Α’ 4),
21.	το Ν. 3212/2003 “Άδεια δόμησης, πολεοδομικές και άλλες διατάξεις θεμάτων αρμοδιότητας του Υπουργείου Περιβάλλοντος, Χωροταξίας και Δημοσίων Έργων” (ΦΕΚ Α’ 308),
22.	το Ν. 1577/1985 «Γενικός Οικοδομικός Κανονισμός» (ΦΕΚ Α΄ 210), όπως ισχύει,
23.	τον Κτιριοδομικό Κανονισμό που εγκρίθηκε με την απόφαση του αναπληρωτή Υπουργού Περιβάλλοντος, Χωροταξίας και Δημοσίων Έργων 3046/304/30.1.1989 (ΦΕΚ Δ’ 59), όπως ισχύει,
24.	τις ρυθμίσεις του άρθρου 1 παρ. ιε) της απόφασης της Υφυπουργού Περιβάλλοντος, Χωροταξίας και Δημοσίων Έργων οικ.5219/3.2.2004 "Καθορισμός εργασιών δόμησης μικρής κλίμακας για τις οποίες αντί της έκδοσης άδειας δόμησης απαιτείται Έγκριση Εργασιών. Διαδικασία έγκρισης και απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά", (ΦΕΚ Δ΄ 114) όπως τροποποιήθηκε με την απόφαση οικ. 16095/8.4.2008 (ΦΕΚ Β’ 925),
25.	την Απόφαση του Υφυπουργού Περιβάλλοντος, Χωροταξίας και Δημοσίων Έργων οικ.16094/8.4.2008 "Συμπλήρωση της υπ’ αριθμ. 1945/134/17.1.2003 απόφασης Γενικού Γραμματέα ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ «Εγκατάσταση ηλιακών θερμοσιφώνων»" (ΦΕΚ Β΄ 917), 
26.	το Ν. 2238/1994 «Κύρωση Κώδικα Φορολογίας Εισοδήματος» (ΦΕΚ Α΄ 151), όπως ισχύει,
27.	το Ν. 2859/2000 «Κύρωση Κώδικα Φόρου Προστιθέμενης Αξίας» (ΦΕΚ Α΄ 248), όπως ισχύει,
28.	την  υποπερίπτωση γστ’ της περίπτωσης γ’ και την περίπτωση ζ’ του άρθρου 38 του  «Κώδικας Βιβλίων και Στοιχείων»  (Π.Δ. 186/1992, ΦΕΚ Α΄ 84), 
29.	τη Σύσταση 2003/361/ΕΚ της Επιτροπής της 6ης Μαϊου 2003 σχετικά με τον ορισμό των πολύ μικρών, μικρών και μεσαίων επιχειρήσεων (ΕΕ L. 124/36/20.5.2003), και την Ανακοίνωση της Επιτροπής 2003/C118/03, Υπόδειγμα δήλωσης σχετικά με τα στοιχεία που αφορούν την ιδιότητα ΜΜΕ μιας επιχείρησης,
30.	την απόφαση της ΡΑΕ 96/2007 «καθορισμός περιοχών με κορεσμένα δίκτυα,  προσδιορισμός περιθωρίων ανάπτυξης σταθμών ΑΠΕ σε αυτές, καθορισμός μεθοδολογίας επιμερισμού της ισχύος και πρόσκληση για υποβολή αιτήσεων για χορήγηση απόφασης εξαίρεσης, σύμφωνα με τα οριζόμενα στις διατάξεις των παρ. 1 και 2 του άρθρου 4 και της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 23 του Κανονισμού αδειών παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας από ΑΠΕ και ΣΗΘΥΑ (ΦΕΚ Β, 448/2007)» σε συνδυασμό με το γεγονός ότι έχει υποβληθεί υπερβάλλων σε ισχύ αριθμός αιτημάτων για εξαίρεση από την υποχρέωση λήψης άδειας παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας στα Μη Διασυνδεδεμένα νησιά,
31.	τη γνωμοδότηση της Ρυθμιστικής Αρχής Ενέργειας με αριθμό 166/2009 της 28.05.2009 κατά τα προβλεπόμενα στις διατάξεις του άρθρου 27Α του Ν. 3734/2009,
32.	το γεγονός ότι η εγκατάσταση πολύ μικρών φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων σε κτίρια θα συμβάλλει στην επίτευξη του στόχου διείσδυσης των ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας στο ενεργειακό μείγμα με την ενεργή συμμετοχή των πολιτών καθώς και στη βέλτιστη λειτουργία του Δικτύου,  
33.	το γεγονός ότι από τις διατάξεις της παρούσας δεν προκαλείται δαπάνη εις βάρος του κρατικού προϋπολογισμού, 

ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΖΟΥΜΕ

Άρθρο 1
Σκοπός – Πεδίο Εφαρμογής
1.	Καταρτίζεται Ειδικό Πρόγραμμα Ανάπτυξης φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων μέχρι 10 kWp, εφεξής Πρόγραμμα, σε κτιριακές εγκαταστάσεις, που χρησιμοποιούνται για κατοικία ή στέγαση πολύ μικρών επιχειρήσεων με διάρκεια έως 31.12.2019.
2.	Το Πρόγραμμα αφορά σε φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα για παραγωγή ενέργειας που εγχέεται στο Δίκτυο, τα οποία εγκαθίστανται στο δώμα ή τη στέγη κτιρίου, συμπεριλαμβανόμενων των στεγάστρων βεραντών.  
3.	Το Πρόγραμμα αφορά σε όλη την Επικράτεια με εξαίρεση τα μη Διασυνδεδεμένα με το ηπειρωτικό Σύστημα της χώρας νησιά. 
4.	Δικαίωμα ένταξης στο Πρόγραμμα έχουν φυσικά πρόσωπα μη επιτηδευματίες και φυσικά ή νομικά πρόσωπα επιτηδευματίες που κατατάσσονται στις πολύ μικρές επιχειρήσεις, τα οποία έχουν στην κυριότητα τους το χώρο στον οποίο εγκαθίσταται το φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα.
5.	Στην περίπτωση φωτοβολταϊκού συστήματος σε κοινόχρηστο ή κοινόκτητο χώρο κτιρίου, επιτρέπεται η εγκατάσταση ενός και μόνο συστήματος. Δικαίωμα ένταξης στο Πρόγραμμα έχουν οι κύριοι οριζόντιων ιδιοκτησιών εκπροσωπούμενοι από το διαχειριστή ή ένας εκ των κυρίων των οριζόντιων ιδιοκτησιών μετά από παραχώρηση της χρήσης του κοινόχρηστου ή κοινόκτητου χώρου από τους λοιπούς συνιδιοκτήτες. Προϋπόθεση αποτελεί η συμφωνία του συνόλου των συνιδιοκτητών που αποδεικνύεται με πρακτικό ομόφωνης απόφασης της γενικής συνέλευσης ή με έγγραφη συμφωνία όλων των  συνιδιοκτητών του κτιρίου, με ευθύνη των ενδιαφερομένων.
6.	Επιτρέπεται η παραχώρηση χρήσης χώρου για την εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκού συστήματος, μετά από έγγραφη συμφωνία του κυρίου του χώρου αυτού, σε κύριο οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας του κτιρίου όπου βρίσκεται ο χώρος. 




Άρθρο 2 
Προϋποθέσεις ένταξης στο Πρόγραμμα 
1.	Προϋπόθεση για την ένταξη φωτοβολταϊκού συστήματος στο Πρόγραμμα είναι η ύπαρξη ενεργής σύνδεσης κατανάλωσης ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος στο όνομα του κυρίου του φωτοβολταϊκού στο κτίριο όπου το σύστημα εγκαθίσταται. 
2.	Μέρος των θερμικών αναγκών σε ζεστό νερό χρήσης της ιδιοκτησίας του κυρίου του φωτοβολταϊκού, εφόσον αυτή χρησιμοποιείται για κατοικία, πρέπει να καλύπτεται με χρήση ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας, όπως ενδεικτικά ηλιοθερμικά, ηλιακοί θερμοσίφωνες.
3.	Προϋπόθεση και όρος για την ένταξη φωτοβολταϊκού συστήματος στο Πρόγραμμα είναι  η μη  ύπαρξη δημόσιας ενίσχυσης στο πλαίσιο του Αναπτυξιακού- Επενδυτικού νόμου, όπως κάθε φορά ισχύει, των συγχρηματοδοτούμενων από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση δράσεων χρηματοδότησης (πχ. στο πλαίσιο ΕΠ του ΕΣΠΑ) και γενικότερα  οποιουδήποτε άλλου προγράμματος χρηματοδότησης.  

Άρθρο 3
 Συμβάσεις
1.	Η Σύμβαση Συμψηφισμού για φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα (εφεξής Σύμβαση Συμψηφισμού) συνάπτεται μεταξύ κυρίου του φωτοβολταϊκού και ΔΕΗ ΑΕ ή άλλου προμηθευτή που ηλεκτροδοτεί τις καταναλώσεις του στο κτίριο, όπου εγκαθίσταται το φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα, για είκοσι πέντε (25) έτη, με έναρξη ισχύος την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης της σύνδεσης του φωτοβολταϊκου συστήματος. Η εν λόγω Σύμβαση συνομολογείται με σταθερή τιμή αναφοράς και αντιστοιχεί στο έτος που αυτή συνάπτεται σύμφωνα με την παράγραφο 3 του παρόντος, υπό την προϋπόθεση ενεργοποίησης της σύνδεσης του φωτοβολταϊκού συστήματος εντός έξι (6) μηνών από τη σύναψη της Σύμβασης Συμψηφισμού. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, ως τιμή αναφοράς θα λαμβάνεται η τιμή που αντιστοιχεί στο έτος που πραγματοποιείται η ενεργοποίηση της σύνδεσης του φωτοβολταϊκού συστήματος.
2.	Στην περίπτωση που ο κύριος του φωτοβολταϊκού αλλάξει προμηθευτή για την ηλεκτροδότηση των καταναλώσεών του στο κτίριο, λήγει αυτοδικαίως η Σύμβαση Συμψηφισμού και συνάπτεται νέα Σύμβαση Συμψηφισμού για το υπολειπόμενο εκ των είκοσι πέντε (25) ετών διάστημα μεταξύ κυρίου του φωτοβολταϊκού και του νέου προμηθευτή. Σε περίπτωση μεταβολής στο πρόσωπο του κυρίου του φωτοβολταϊκού συστήματος λόγω μεταβίβασης της σχετικής ιδιοκτησίας του στο κτίριο όπου βρίσκεται εγκατεστημένο το φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα, ο νέος κύριος υπεισέρχεται αυτοδίκαια στα δικαιώματα και τις υποχρεώσεις του μεταβιβάζοντος που απορρέουν από τη Σύμβαση Συμψηφισμού.
3.	Η τιμή της παραγόμενης από το φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας που εγχέεται στο δίκτυο ορίζεται σε 0,55 Ευρώ/kWh για τις Συμβάσεις Συμψηφισμού που συνάπτονται τα έτη 2009, 2010, 2011. Η τιμή μειώνεται κατά 5% ετησίως για τις Συμβάσεις Συμψηφισμού που συνάπτονται το διάστημα από 1.1.2012 μέχρι και 31.12.2019. 
4.	Η τιμή στην οποία συνομολογείται η Σύμβαση Συμψηφισμού αναπροσαρμόζεται κάθε έτος, κατά ποσοστό 25% του δείκτη τιμών καταναλωτή του προηγούμενου έτους, όπως αυτός καθορίζεται από την Εθνική Στατιστική Υπηρεσία της Ελλάδος ή τον εκάστοτε αρμόδιο φορέα. Αν η τιμή που προκύπτει με την ανωτέρω αναπροσαρμογή, είναι μικρότερη της μέσης Οριακής Τιμής του Συστήματος, όπως αυτή διαμορφώνεται κατά το προηγούμενο έτος, προσαυξημένης κατά 40%, η τιμολόγηση γίνεται με βάση τη μέση Οριακή Τιμή του Συστήματος του προηγούμενου έτους, προσαυξημένη κατά τον αντίστοιχο ως άνω συντελεστή.
5.	Οι Συμβάσεις Συμψηφισμού ακολουθούν τον τύπο της σύμβασης του Παραρτήματος  της παρούσας και κοινοποιούνται από τον εκάστοτε προμηθευτή στη ΡΑΕ εντός ενός (1) μηνός από την υπογραφή τους.
6.	Η καταμέτρηση της παραγόμενης ενέργειας πραγματοποιείται ταυτόχρονα με την καταμέτρηση της ενέργειας που καταναλώνεται. Ως παραγόμενη ενέργεια νοείται η ενέργεια που παράγεται από το φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα μείον την ενέργεια που τυχόν αυτό απορροφά από το Δίκτυο για ίδια κατανάλωση. Η πίστωση της παραγόμενης ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας ακολουθεί τους κύκλους χρέωσης της καταναλισκόμενης. Η εκκαθάριση γίνεται από τη ΔΕΗ ΑΕ ή άλλο προμηθευτή, ο οποίος για το σκοπό αυτό καταχωρεί στο λογαριασμό κατανάλωσης ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος του κυρίου του φωτοβολταϊκού συστήματος σχετική πιστωτική εγγραφή. Στην περίπτωση αυτή ο εν λόγω λογαριασμός επέχει θέση τιμολογίου αγοράς για την ενέργεια που διατίθεται από τον κύριο του φωτοβολταϊκού συστήματος. Παράλληλα, η ΔΕΗ ΑΕ ή άλλος προμηθευτής χρεώνει τον ΔΕΣΜΗΕ που τηρεί τον Ειδικό Λογαριασμό των διατάξεων του άρθρου 40 του Ν. 2773/1999, με το συνολικό ποσό της δαπάνης των εκκαθαρίσεων όλων των κυρίων των φωτοβολταϊκών που του αναλογούν σε μηνιαία βάση επισυνάπτοντας σχετική αναλυτική κατάσταση.

Άρθρο 4
Εγκατάσταση και λειτουργία Φωτοβολταϊκού Συστήματος - Σύνδεση με το Δίκτυο
1.	Το φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα συνδέεται στο Δίκτυο διανομής χαμηλής τάσης. Για τη σύνδεση η ΔΕΗ ΑΕ ως Διαχειριστής του Δικτύου, κάνει χρήση της παροχής μέσω της οποίας τροφοδοτούνται οι καταναλώσεις της ιδιοκτησίας του κυρίου όπου εγκαθίσταται το φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα, όταν αυτό είναι τεχνικά δυνατό. Σε κάθε περίπτωση η σύνδεση αντιστοιχεί σε υφιστάμενο αριθμό παροχής της ιδιοκτησίας του κυρίου του φωτοβολταϊκού συστήματος.
2.	Για τη σύνδεση φωτοβολταϊκού συστήματος υποβάλλεται αίτηση προς την ΔΕΗ ΑΕ (Τοπική Υπηρεσία, Περιοχή) , ως Διαχειριστή του Δικτύου, που περιλαμβάνει κατ’ ελάχιστον, τα εξής:
i.	στοιχεία του κυρίου του φωτοβολταϊκού,
ii.	στοιχεία της εγκατάστασης, με το έντυπο αίτησης που χορηγείται από τη ΔΕΗ ΑΕ. 
iii.	στοιχεία των φωτοβολταϊκών πλαισίων και του αντιστροφέα,
καθώς και λοιπά τεχνικά στοιχεία για την εγκατάσταση και την λειτουργία, υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις ότι πληρούνται οι απαιτήσεις των παραγράφων 2 και 3 του άρθρου 2 της παρούσας, καθώς και δήλωση σχετικά με τα στοιχεία που αποδεικνύουν την ιδιότητα ΜΜΕ μιας επιχείρησης, σύμφωνα με το έντυπο αίτησης που χορηγείται από τη ΔΕΗ ΑΕ.
3.	Μετά την υποβολή της αίτησης και των στοιχείων της παραγράφου 2, η ΔΕΗ ΑΕ, ως Διαχειριστής του Δικτύου, εξετάζει το αίτημα κατά προτεραιότητα και προβαίνει εντός είκοσι (20) ημερών σε διατύπωση Προσφοράς Σύνδεσης προς τον ενδιαφερόμενο κύριο του φωτοβολταϊκού που περιλαμβάνει την περιγραφή και τη δαπάνη των έργων σύνδεσης, η οποία ισχύει για τρεις (3) μήνες από την ημερομηνία έκδοσής της. Η ΔΕΗ ΑΕ γνωστοποιεί στον κύριο του φωτοβολταϊκού κάθε στοιχείο που θα ζητηθεί για την τεκμηρίωση της ανάγκης υλοποίησης των συγκεκριμένων έργων σύνδεσης και του κόστους αυτών.
4.	Μετά την αποδοχή της Προσφοράς Σύνδεσης προσκομίζεται από τον κύριο του φωτοβολταϊκού η Έγκριση εκτέλεσης εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας της αρμόδιας πολεοδομικής υπηρεσίας, υπογράφεται η Σύμβαση Σύνδεσης μεταξύ κυρίου του φωτοβολταϊκού και ΔΕΗ ΑΕ ως Διαχειριστή του Δικτύου και καταβάλλεται η σχετική δαπάνη. Η κατασκευή των έργων σύνδεσης ολοκληρώνεται από τη ΔΕΗ ΑΕ εντός είκοσι (20) ημερών από την υπογραφή της σύμβασης, εφόσον δεν απαιτούνται νέα έργα Δικτύου.
5.	Μετά την υπογραφή της Σύμβασης Σύνδεσης υποβάλλεται αίτηση για τη σύναψη Σύμβασης Συμψηφισμού προς τη ΔΕΗ ΑΕ (Τοπική Υπηρεσία Εμπορίας) ή άλλο προμηθευτή που ηλεκτροδοτεί τις καταναλώσεις της ιδιοκτησίας του κυρίου όπου εγκαθίσταται το φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα. Η ανωτέρω διαδικασία ολοκληρώνεται εντός δεκαπέντε (15) ημερών από την παραλαβή του αιτήματος.
6.	Για την ενεργοποίηση της σύνδεσης του φωτοβολταϊκού συστήματος υποβάλλεται αίτημα προς την ΔΕΗ ΑΕ (Τοπική Υπηρεσία, Περιοχή) ως Διαχειριστή του Δικτύου,  με το οποίο συνυποβάλλονται:
i.	αντίγραφο της Σύμβασης Συμψηφισμού,
ii.	υπεύθυνη δήλωση μηχανικού κατάλληλης ειδικότητας για τη συνολική εγκατάσταση, με συνημμένα: τεχνική περιγραφή του τρόπου αποφυγής του φαινομένου της νησιδοποίησης και μονογραμμικό ηλεκτρολογικό σχέδιο της εγκατάστασης, στην οποία θα αναφέρονται οι ρυθμίσεις των ορίων τάσεως και συχνότητας στην έξοδο του αντιστροφέα, που σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα πρέπει να βρίσκονται εκτός των ορίων +15% έως -20% της ονομαστικής τάσης και +0,5 Hz έως -0,5 Hz της ονομαστικής συχνότητας καθώς επίσης και ότι έχει γίνει πρόβλεψη σε περίπτωση υπέρβασης των εν λόγω ορίων ο αντιστροφέας να τίθεται εκτός (αυτόματη απόζευξη) με τις ακόλουθες χρονικές ρυθμίσεις:
α. θέση εκτός του αντιστροφέα σε 0,5 δευτερόλεπτα,
β. επανάζευξη του αντιστροφέα μετά από τρία πρώτα λεπτά,
γ. αναφορά σε χρόνο λειτουργίας της προστασίας έναντι νησιδοποποίησης,
iii.	υπεύθυνη δήλωση του κυρίου του φωτοβολταϊκού συστήματος όπου θα αναφέρεται ότι καθ’ όλη τη διάρκεια της λειτουργίας του φωτοβολταϊκού δεν θα τροποποιηθούν οι ρυθμίσεις που δηλώθηκαν βάσει των απαιτήσεων της περίπτωσης ii της παρούσας παραγράφου. 

Άρθρο 5
Πολεοδομική Αντιμετώπιση
Για την εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκού συστήματος απαιτείται έγκριση εκτέλεσης εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας κατά την έννοια του άρθρου 7 παρ. 1 του Ν. 3212/2003 (ΦΕΚ Α’ 308), όπως κάθε φορά ισχύει, και τις κανονιστικές πράξεις που εκδίδονται κατ’ εξουσιοδότησή του. Οι όροι εγκατάστασης θα ορισθούν με Απόφαση του Υπουργού Περιβάλλοντος Χωροταξίας και Δημοσίων Έργων.

Άρθρο 6
Φορολογική Αντιμετώπιση
H μικρή ισχύς των φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων εξασφαλίζει ότι η παραγόμενη ενέργεια αντιστοιχεί σε αυτήν που απαιτείται για την κάλυψη των ενεργειακών αναγκών του κυρίου του φωτοβολταϊκού συστήματος. Με την έγχυση της παραγόμενης ενέργειας στο Δίκτυο επιτυγχάνεται η καταγραφή της στο πλαίσιο επίτευξης  των στόχων διείσδυσης των ανανεωσίμων πηγών  ενέργειας που τίθενται από την Οδηγία 2001/77/ΕΚ, αλλά και από την υπό δημοσίευση νέα Οδηγία. Κατά συνέπεια δεν υφίστανται, για τον κύριο του φωτοβολταϊκού συστήματος, φορολογικές υποχρεώσεις για τη διάθεση της ενέργειας αυτής στο Δίκτυο.

Άρθρο 7
Λοιπές Διατάξεις
1.	Προς ενημέρωση των ενδιαφερομένων στο δικτυακό τόπο του Υπουργείου Ανάπτυξης αναρτάται ενδεικτικός κατάλογος μελετητών – εγκαταστατών και εταιριών που δραστηριοποιούνται στον τομέα προμήθειας και εγκατάστασης φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων, το οποίο τηρείται με ευθύνη του Κέντρου Ανανεώσιμων Πηγών Ενέργειας. Για την ένταξη στον κατάλογο ο ενδιαφερόμενος αποδέχεται την τήρηση ελάχιστων τεχνικών προδιαγραφών και όρων ασφάλειας για την εγκατάσταση και λειτουργία φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων. 
2.	Η ΔΕΗ ΑΕ, ως Διαχειριστής του Δικτύου, αναρτά στο δικτυακό της τόπο,  στοιχεία που αφορούν στο σύνολο της ισχύος που αντιστοιχεί στα αιτήματα σε συγκεκριμένη γεωγραφική περιοχή, στην ήδη συμβασιοποιημένη ισχύ καθώς και σε τυχόν περιπτώσεις κορεσμού των τοπικών δικτύων διανομής. 
3.	Επισυνάπτεται Παράρτημα το οποίο αποτελεί αναπόσπαστο μέρος της παρούσας.

Η παρούσα ισχύει από την 1η Ιουλίου 2009. 
Η απόφαση αυτή να δημοσιευθεί στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως.

Αθήνα,     4 Ιουνίου 2009

ΟΙ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΟΙ

                      ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΩΝ 	                                                ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗΣ



                          ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΠΑΠΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΥ                                                           ΚΩΣΤΗΣ ΧΑΤΖΗΔΑΚΗΣ



ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΟΣ ΧΩΡΟΤΑΞΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΩΝ ΕΡΓΩΝ


ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΣΟΥΦΛΙΑΣ

Κοινοποίηση
1.	Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο (για δημοσίευση της παρούσας στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως)
2.	Υπουργείο Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών
3.	Υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος Χωροταξίας και Δημοσίων Έργων
4.	Ρυθμιστική Αρχή Ενέργειας 
5.	Διαχειριστής Ελληνικού Συστήματος Μεταφοράς Ηλεκτρικής Ενέργειας ΑΕ
6.	Δημόσια Επιχείρηση Ηλεκτρισμού ΑΕ

Εσωτερική διανομή
1.	Γραφείο Υπουργού
2.	Γραφείο Γενικού Γραμματέα 
3.	Γενική Διεύθυνση Ενέργειας
4.	Διεύθυνση Ανανεώσιμων Πηγών & Εξοικονόμησης Ενέργειας 
5.	Ειδική Υπηρεσία Συντονισμού και Εφαρμογής Δράσεων στους Τομείς Ενέργειας, Φυσικού Πλούτου και Μεταποίησης & ΣΥ
6.	Γραφείο Τύπου

http://www.diana-skordas.gr

----------


## jimmakosx

Επιτέλους

----------


## frap

Τι επιτέλους; Ξέρεις καμία εγκατάσταση που να χωρέσει σε μια ταράτσα και να μπορέσει να εγχύσει στο σύστημα της ΔΕΗ περισσότερες από 1000ΚWh το τετράμηνο;

----------


## jimmakosx

Τί εννοείς?

----------


## maik

> Τι επιτέλους; Ξέρεις καμία εγκατάσταση που να χωρέσει σε μια ταράτσα και να μπορέσει να εγχύσει στο σύστημα της ΔΕΗ περισσότερες από 1000ΚWh το τετράμηνο;


Εσυ θελεις να γινεις Κοπελουζος απο μια ταρατσα;

----------


## anon

Tο σύστημα είναι μια απάτη, και η ΔΕΗ/κυβέρνηση προσδοκούν κορόιδα να πέσουν μέσα.

Για έναν οικιακό καταναλωτή, που έχει στο τετράμηνο 2000 κιλοβατώρες κατανάλωση, ένα νούμερο απολύτως λογικό, επιτρέπεται μέχρι 10 κιλοβατώρες ισχύ φωτοβολταικού. Τα 10 κιλοβάτ αυτά ισχύος, μας δίνουν στο τετράμηνο, εαν υποθέσουμε 6 ώρες πλήρους ισχύος, 6*10*120 = 7200 κιλοβατώρες. Ο ιδιοκτήτης όμως θα πληρώνεται για το πλεόνασμα της ισχύος που δίνει στο δίκτυο, άρα εαν έχει 2000 κιλοβατώρες στο τετράμηνο, σημαίνει ότι η ΔΕΗ θα του πληρώσει τις 5200 κιλοβατώρες, προς 0,55 ήτοι 2860 ευρώ, δηλαδη στο έτος 8580 ευρώ. Και βέβαια μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα ποσά αυτά θα φορολογηγούν και ως εισόδημα, και δεν ξέρω εαν παίζει και τίποτα με ΦΠΑ. Οπότε τελικά στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων μιλάμε για το πολύ 6000 ευρώ το έτος, και μάλιστα το ποσό αυτό θα μειώνεται κατα 5% στο μέλλον καθ'έτος... Και εφόσον βέβαια κάνεις οικονομία στο ρεύμα ώστε να περισσεύει για την ΔΕΗ, διαφορετικά η διαφορά θάναι μικρότερη οπότε και λιγότερο ρεύμα θα πουλάς στην ΔΕΗ.... 
Τρέχτε να προλάβετε να πλουτίσετε

----------


## frap

> Εσυ θελεις να γινεις Κοπελουζος απο μια ταρατσα;


Όχι, αλλά και εσύ υπολόγισε την απόσβεσή σου με βάση την τρέχουσα τιμή ανά ΚWh που σε χρεώνει η ΔΕΗ για την κατανάλωσή σου, όχι τα 0,55€,

........Auto merged post: frap πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> [...]Και βέβαια μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα ποσά αυτά θα φορολογηγούν και ως εισόδημα, και δεν ξέρω εαν παίζει και τίποτα με ΦΠΑ. [...]
> Τρέχτε να προλάβετε να πλουτίσετε





> Άρθρο 6
> Φορολογική Αντιμετώπιση
> H μικρή ισχύς των φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων εξασφαλίζει ότι η παραγόμενη ενέργεια αντιστοιχεί σε αυτήν που απαιτείται για την κάλυψη των ενεργειακών αναγκών του κυρίου του φωτοβολταϊκού συστήματος. Με την έγχυση της παραγόμενης ενέργειας στο Δίκτυο επιτυγχάνεται η καταγραφή της στο πλαίσιο επίτευξης των στόχων διείσδυσης των ανανεωσίμων πηγών ενέργειας που τίθενται από την Οδηγία 2001/77/ΕΚ, αλλά και από την υπό δημοσίευση νέα Οδηγία. Κατά συνέπεια δεν υφίστανται, για τον κύριο του φωτοβολταϊκού συστήματος, φορολογικές υποχρεώσεις για τη διάθεση της ενέργειας αυτής στο Δίκτυο.


Εάν κατάλαβα καλά, δε φορολογήσε απλά γιατί υπολογίζουν πως από την εγκατάσταση θα παράγεις περίπου την κατανάλωσή σου προς τη ΔΕΗ.

----------


## anon

> Εάν κατάλαβα καλά, δε φορολογήσε απλά γιατί υπολογίζουν πως από την εγκατάσταση θα παράγεις περίπου την κατανάλωσή σου προς τη ΔΕΗ.


Και εγώ αυτό κατάλαβα. Οπερ σημαίνει ότι θα κάνεις μια επένδυση αρκετών δεκάδων χιλιάδων ευρώ, και δεν θα παίρνεις ούτε καν τα 6000 ευρώ που υπολόγισα χοντρικά, αλλά πολύ λιγότερα. Εαν έχεις υπολογίσει ότι ίσως μπορεί να συμφέρει μια επένδυση Χ ευρώ για να πουλάς ρεύμα προς 0,55, σίγουρα δεν θα έχεις σκεφτεί ότι πουλάς 0,55 την κιλοβατώρα στον εαυτό σου!!! Γιατί ενώ το οικιακό τιμολόγιο έχει μια μέση τιμή κάπου στα 0,14 εσύ θα χρησιμοποιείς το ρεύμα των φωτοβολταικών σου (έμμεσα, ως το ποσό ρεύματος που κατανάλωσες απο το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ, και το ποσό ρεύματος που έδωσες στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ), το οποίο έχει κοστολόγιο πολύ περισσότερο απο 0,14 ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα, για την ακρίβεια πλησιάζει το μισό ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα....

Πάντως εαν μπορείς να βγάζεις έστω 6 χιλιάρικα τον χρόνο, μπορεί να συμφέρει τελικά. Στα 6 ή λίγο παραπάνω χρονάκια θα κάνεις απόσβεση, θεωρώντας ένα κόστος τουλάχιστον στα 35,000 ευρώ (τιμές αμερικής, χωρίς εγκατάσταση), μετά μπορεί να έχεις και κάποιο κέρδος απο την όλη ιστορία...

----------


## Slammer

Και αν εγω (ο πονηρός) αντί να εγκαταστήσω τα φωτοβολταικά (αξίας 35000 ευρώ) στο σπίτι μου, τα εγκαταστήσω σε ένα άλλο κτήριο που θα δηλώνεται ως κατοικία αλλα στην πραγματικότητα θα είναι κενό ή ακόμα πιο πονηρά,  σε ένα άλλο ρολόι στο ίδιο κτήριο(με ελάχιστη κατανάλωση) και με τον τρόπο αυτό θα πουλάω στη ΔΕΗ (με 0.55) σχεδόν το συνολο της παραγωγής τι κερδος θα έχω? Εχει να γίνει πάρτυ και με τα φωτοβολταικα......

----------


## frap

Δεν είναι ανάγκη να γίνεις πονηρός... Βάλτα στο εξοχικό σου.

Μιλάω για την πλειοψηφία όμως... άσχημα θα'ταν οι ταράτσες της Αθήνας να γέμιζαν φ/β και το καλοκαίρι στις 12:00 - 16:00 κάθε μέρα να δίνανε ανάσα στη ΔΕΗ για τα κλιματιστικά; Με τη ρύθμιση για συμψιφισμό όμως, αυτό είναι μάλλον κάπως δύσκολο να γίνει...

----------


## anon

εχεις δικαίωμα μέχρι 10 κιλοβατ ισχύος μόνο. Οπερ σημαίνει κατα μέσο όρο το πολύ 7000 κιλοβατώρες τον μήνα. Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις οικονομίες κλίμακας με μια μεγάλη εγκατάσταση, άρα θα έχεις μεγαλύτερο κόστος λειτουργίας σε σύγκριση με επαγγελματικές μεγάλες μονάδες.

Με κόστος υλικών καπου στις 35000 ευρώ με τιμές αμερικής, και όχι υπερτιμημένες όπως κάνουν οι εδώ αντιπρόσωποι λαμόγια, συν κόστος τοποθέτησης, μιλάμε για κάπου 40,000 ευρώ στην καλύτερη περίπτωση δηλαδή συνολικά, θαβγάζεις με μηδενική δική σου κατανάλωση κάπου 8000 και κάτι ευρώ τον ΧΡΟΝΟ. ΤΟ ΕΤΟΣ. Απόσβεση σε 5 με 6 χρόνια, ενώ εαν το έχεις πάρει με δάνειο, κάπου στα 8 με 9. μετά αρχίζεις να έχεις κέρδος, αλλά η τιμή μειώνεται εαν έχεις δεί, οπότε μην περιμένεις το ίδιο ποσό αλλά αρκετά λιγότερο (πτώση τιμής αγοράς 5% το έτος είδα)

Αυτό εξυπηρετεί τις τράπεζες που θα γεμίσουν με ειδικά φωτοβολτοδάνεια (ήδη νομίζω μια τράπεζα έχει ένα τέτοιο), καθώς και τους αντιπροσώπους. Επίσης δεν έχω καθόλου εμπιστοσυνη στο μελλοντικο καθεστώς, μιας και στην Ελλάδα μόνο σοβαροί δεν είναι, αλλά φορομπήχτες όπου βρούν. Και ποιός μου λέει, εαν βάλει πολύς κόσμος φωτοβολταικά, και δούν τα έσοδα τους να μειώνονται (ΦΠΑ), ή αρχίσουν να έχουν ηλεκτρικά αυτοκίνητα και φορτίζουν απο το σπίτι, δεν επιβάλουν κάποιο ειδικό τέλος πχ αυτοπαραγωγής ενέργειας;

Δεν λέω ότι δεν πρέπει να βάλουν, απλά μην περιμένετε ότι θα κερδίσετε κάποια χρήματα έτσι, αντιθέτως, θα πρέπει να κάνετε κάποια τοποθέτηση αρκετά σημαντική. Τα πάνελς δεν έχουν φθηνήνει αρκετά ακομη, έχουν ένα κόστος 4+ δολλάρια ανα βάτ ισχύος, αλλά βαίνουν προς μείωση οι τιμές. Απλά ο περιορισμός των 10 κιλοβατ μου φαίνεται πολύς, ίσως θα έπρεπε να επιτρέπουν μέχρι 20-25 κιλοβάτ. Ετσι, ειδικά στην επαρχία, χωριά, εξοχικά κλπ, θα ήταν πολύ πιο δόκιμο να κάνεις μια τέτοια επένδυση, που όπως είπαμε δεν είναι και ευκαταφρόνητη. Βέβαια, εκτός απο τους ληστές και διαρρήκτες σπιτιών, στο μέλλον θα έχουμε και τους κλοπείς πάνελς!   :Laughing:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

"Η παρούσα ισχύει από την 1η Ιουλίου 2009. 
Η απόφαση αυτή να δημοσιευθεί στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως.
Αθήνα, 4 Ιουνίου 2009
ΟΙ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΟΙ
ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΩΝ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗΣ"

Βρε παιδιά, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί αντιδικούμε αφού πρόκειται για ένα νομοσχέδιο της προηγούμενης κυβέρνησης, για το οποίο η σημερινή κυβέρνηση είπε οτι είναι μια πολύπλοκη διαδικασία και οτι θα την απλοποιήσει(τροποποιήσει), ώστε να είναι πολύ πιο εύκολη.

Αν κάποιος έχει διαθέσιμη την νέα πρόταση, ας την αναρτήσει εδώ για να την σχολιάσουμε.

Ότι και να πούμε τώρα, θα είναι σχόλια που θα αφορούν σε κάτι που δεν ισχύει πια.

----------


## anon

sorry, δεν το πρόσεξα...

----------


## maik

> "Η παρούσα ισχύει από την 1η Ιουλίου 2009. 
> Η απόφαση αυτή να δημοσιευθεί στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως.
> Αθήνα, 4 Ιουνίου 2009
> ΟΙ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΟΙ
> ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΩΝ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗΣ"
> 
> Βρε παιδιά, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί αντιδικούμε αφού πρόκειται για ένα νομοσχέδιο της προηγούμενης κυβέρνησης, για το οποίο η σημερινή κυβέρνηση είπε οτι είναι μια πολύπλοκη διαδικασία και οτι θα την απλοποιήσει(τροποποιήσει), ώστε να είναι πολύ πιο εύκολη.
> 
> Αν κάποιος έχει διαθέσιμη την νέα πρόταση, ας την αναρτήσει εδώ για να την σχολιάσουμε.
> ...


Ισχυει κανονικοτατα. Τροποποιηθηκαν λιγο οι γραφειοκρατικες διαδικασιες. Θα μπορεις πλεον να συμψηφιζεις και αλλες καταναλωσεις που εχεις στο ονομα σου .

Φυσικα δεν μπορει κανεις να το δει σαν επενδυση για να εχει καποιο σοβαρο εισοδημα, αλλα σαν μια ελαφρυνση των δαπανων του. Η τιμη εγκαταστασης δεν ειναι τοσα οσα λεει ο anon. Ειναι λιγοτερη. Επισης μεχρι τον Σεπτεμβριο νομιζω η ΔΕΗ μπαινει εγγυητης αν παρεις δανειο και σου κραταει απευθειας την δοση.
Δηλαδη με απλα λογια εσυ παραχωρεις μονο την ταρατσα χωρις να βαλεις τιποτε απο την τσεπη σου και αυτοματα εχεις καποιο κερδος. Μικρο εστω αλλα οχι αμελητεο.
Στους καιρους που ζουμε ακομα και 5000 € τον χρονο χωρις κανενα κοπο δεν ειναι κατι που μπορεις να αποριψεις ευκολα.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Ισχυει κανονικοτατα. Τροποποιηθηκαν λιγο οι γραφειοκρατικες διαδικασιες. Θα μπορεις πλεον να συμψηφιζεις και αλλες καταναλωσεις που εχεις στο ονομα σου .
> 
> Φυσικα δεν μπορει κανεις να το δει σαν επενδυση για να εχει καποιο σοβαρο εισοδημα, αλλα σαν μια ελαφρυνση των δαπανων του. Η τιμη εγκαταστασης δεν ειναι τοσα οσα λεει ο anon. Ειναι λιγοτερη. Επισης μεχρι τον Σεπτεμβριο νομιζω η ΔΕΗ μπαινει εγγυητης αν παρεις δανειο και σου κραταει απευθειας την δοση.
> Δηλαδη με απλα λογια εσυ παραχωρεις μονο την ταρατσα χωρις να βαλεις τιποτε απο την τσεπη σου και αυτοματα εχεις καποιο κερδος. Μικρο εστω αλλα οχι αμελητεο.
> Στους καιρους που ζουμε ακομα και 5000 € τον χρονο χωρις κανενα κοπο δεν ειναι κατι που μπορεις να αποριψεις ευκολα.


Όπως είπα και σε προηγούμενο πόστ, αν κάποιος έχει το νέο τροποποιημένο νομοσχέδιο, ας το αναρτήσει εδώ για να μπορούμε να το σχολιάσουμε.

Όσο για τα 5.000 Ευρώ κέρδος / έτος, χωρίς κανένα κόπο, επέτρεψέ μου φίλε maik, να έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις......

----------


## yiannismark

> ...........Απόσβεση σε 5 με 6 χρόνια, ενώ εαν το έχεις πάρει με δάνειο, κάπου στα 8 με 9. μετά αρχίζεις να έχεις κέρδος, αλλά η τιμή μειώνεται εαν έχεις δεί, οπότε μην περιμένεις το ίδιο ποσό αλλά αρκετά λιγότερο (πτώση τιμής αγοράς 5% το έτος είδα)................


Πιστεύω ότι έχει εκληφθεί λάθος το θέμα με την *μείωση τιμής κατά 5%*: 



> 3. Η τιμή της παραγόμενης από το φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας που εγχέεται στο δίκτυο ορίζεται σε 0,55 Ευρώ/kWh για τις Συμβάσεις Συμψηφισμού που συνάπτονται τα έτη 2009, 2010, 2011. *Η τιμή μειώνεται κατά 5% ετησίως για τις Συμβάσεις Συμψηφισμού που συνάπτονται το διάστημα από 1.1.2012 μέχρι και 31.12.2019*.


Καταλαβαίνω ότι: 
->Όποιος συνάψει τη σύμβαση εντός των ετών 09, 10 και 11, θα έχει τιμή 0,55. 
->Όμως, αν αργήσει, η τιμή που θα πετύχει είναι:
       κ.ο.κ.


*Προσθήκη*: Στη σχετική σελίδα της Eurobank λέει ότι...
_Το πρόγραμμα Ανάπτυξης Φωτοβολταϊκών Συστημάτων με την τιμή πώλησης των 0,55€ / Kwh της ΔΕΗ είναι σε ισχύ από το 2009 και αφορά στις συμβάσεις που θα υπογραφούν με τη ΔΕΗ μέχρι και το 2011._

----------


## anon

> Η τιμη εγκαταστασης δεν ειναι τοσα οσα λεει ο anon. Ειναι λιγοτερη.


Βρές μου προσφορά που ναναι λιγότερο. Εγώ πάντως που 'εψαξα πριν δυο-τρία χρόνια πολυ το θέμα αυτό, είχα δεί σημαντικά μικρότερες τιμές στο Αμέρικα απο ότι εδώ. Εδώ συνεχίζει η λογική της αρπαχτής. Στο αμέρικα λοιπόν μιλάμε για ένα κόστος περίπου 4 δολλαρια στο βατ, για σχετικά μεγάλες εγκαταστάσεις, όπου υπάρχει και οικονομια κλίμακος, και το οποίο κόστος περιλαμβανει πανελς, ινβερτερς/tie grid κλπ. Δηλαδή για 10 κιλοβατ ισχύος μαξιμουμ που επιτρέπεται, μιλάμε για 40,000 δολλάρια, χώρια η τοποθέτηση και τα παραφερνάλια της. Οπερ σημαίνει το λιγότερο 40 χιλιάδες γιούρος (και όχι γύρος...).

Πιο πριν σε άλλο μήνυμα αναφέρθηκε η εγκατάσταση ενος ιδιωτη, ισχύος 49,5KW με κόστος 250,000 ευρώ. Δηλαδη κόστος 5 ευρώ στο βατ ισχύος. 

Οταν το κόστος πέσει κάτω απο τα 2 ευρω στο βατ ισχυος θα είναι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα, αλλά πιστεύω ότι όταν πέσουν τόσο οι τιμές θα πέσουν επίσης και οι τιμές αγοράς του ρεύματος αντίστοιχα. Μια η άλλη θα ισοφαρίζει, και σε γενικές γραμμές (με σημερινά δεδομένα), θα θέλεις 7 περίπου  χρόνια για απόσβεση. Δηλαδή πληρωνεις 40Κ, βγάζεις 6Κ τον χρονο άρα θέλεις 7 χρόνια για απόσβεση του κεφαλαίου, Εαν συμπεριλάβεις και ένα επιτόκιο 3% εαν βάλεις τα λεφτά σου στην τράπεζα (και λίγο λέω), τοτε για να ισοφαρισεις και την χασούρα απο τους χαμένους τόκους μιλάμε για 9 χρόνια απόσβεση. Εαν το πάρεις με δάνειο, τότε μιλάμε για απόσβεση στα 12-14 χρόνια, οπότε λογικά θα έχεις πολύ μικρότερο όφελος. Το αν θα βγείς αρκετά κερδισμενος εξαρτάται απο πολλούς, απροσδιόριστους παράγοντες, όπως επίσης ότι μπορεί να βγείς χαμένος. Εχοντας αποσβέσει μετά μια δεκαετία σχεδόν, και τότε ξεκινώντας το όποιο κέρδος, αυτο θα υπάρξει εαν δεν έχεις τεχνικές αστοχίες, καταστροφές, κλοπές, βανδαλισμούς. Η περίπτωση κέρδους είναι το ιδανικό σενάριο. Ειναι μια επένδυση με εξαιρετικά χαμηλό ποσοστό κέρδους, και γιαυτο φυσικά δεν βλέπουμε τα μεγάλα επενδυτικά κεφάλαια να στήνουν ηλιακά πάρκα. Εαν είχε κερδοφορία ώστε να κάνεις απόσβεση στα 4-5 χρόνια το πολύ, θα είχαμε γεμίσει ηλιακά πάρκα σε όλο τον κόσμο.

----------


## frap

Για να διορθώσω/συμπληρώσω αυτά που είπα εγώ και άλλοι πιο πριν, μιλησα εχθές με γείτονα, μηχανικό, που αναλαμβάνει μελέτες για τέτοια έργα και έχει παραδώσει αρκετές μονάδες.

Μου είπε λοιπόν πως
- ναι, σε μια ταράτσα 150μ2, "χωράνε" 10KWp φ/β.
- το κόστος της όλης μονάδας είναι περίπου 35.000 μαζί με το ΦΠΑ, για σταθερά φ/β στοιχεία. Τα κινητά είναι αρκετά ακριβότερα.
- το προσδοκόμενο κέρδος (μετά το συμψηφισμό) θα είναι της τάξης των 5-6000/έτος. Τα έξοδα συντήρησης είναι μηδαμινά.
- οι τράπεζες δίνουν δάνεια πράγματι για το σύνολο του ποσού κλπ, όπως αναφέρθηκε σχετικά εύκολα.
- οι γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες διεκπεραιώνονται χωρίς καθυστέρηση... σε καμιά περίπτωση αυτά που ακούγαμε παλιότερα για έτοιμες μονάδες 150KWp που σάπιζαν περιμένοντας διασύνδεση.

και τέλος...

- ... πως το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι η άδεια από την πολεοδομία. Και αυτό γιατί άλλα γράφουνε οι οικοδομικές άδειες και άλλα έχουν χτίσει οι εργολάβοι, στο 90% των περιπτώσεων που πέρασαν από τα χέρια του.

----------


## Eaglos

Το οποίο σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να χρηματίσεις τον πολεοδόμο για να πάρεις το ΟΚ και στη συνέχεια να χρηματίζεις κάθε ελεγκτη εφορία, αστυνομία, πολεδομία, που θα σου στέλνει καρφωτούς ο γείτονάς σου.

----------


## jimmakosx

> Το οποίο σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να χρηματίσεις τον πολεοδόμο για να πάρεις το ΟΚ και στη συνέχεια να χρηματίζεις κάθε ελεγκτη εφορία, αστυνομία, πολεδομία, που θα σου στέλνει καρφωτούς ο γείτονάς σου.


welcome to Greece :Yahooooo:

----------


## dpa2006

:One thumb up:  :Smile:

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σας, 
... και ας υποθέσουμε ότι η τιμή των €0.55/kWh θα παραμείνει σταθερή τα επόμενα 7 χρόνια που θα ολοκληρωθεί η απόσβεση χωρίς χαλαζόπτωση ή σεισμό (μήπως είναι καλό να ασφαλισθούν; ). 

Μετά σιγά σιγά θα έρθει το κέρδος εφόσον βέβαια δεν χρειαστούμε συντήρηση/επισκευή. Οι πρώτοι που θα κερδίσουν από την 'πράσινη επένδυση' στο όνομα του 'επενδυτή θα είναι: Πωλητές και σύνδεσμος φωτοβολταϊκών, καλωδίων, inverters, εγκαταστάτες, μεταφορείς, τράπεζα, δικηγόρος, λογιστής, γραφειοκράτες (λόγω αναγκαιότητας ύπαρξης), ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες για πρόληψη 'ατυχίας', ... μέχρι και όσοι πουλάνε απορρυπαντικά για τα τζάμια!

Αρα ναι είναι ανάπτυξη αλλά μάλλον 'πολύχρωμη'.

... παλαιότερα τρέχαμε για δημόσιες εγγραφές και βγάζαμε γρηγορότερο κέρδος!

Τελευταίο ρητορικό ερώτημα: Πόσο θα κοστίζουν τα φωτοβολταϊκά σε 3-5 χρόνια; Δηλαδή η 'επένδυση' πόσο θα έχει υποβαθμιστεί σε αξία;

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

Υ.Γ. ανέβηκα πρόσφατα στο Λυκαβηττό λίγο μετά το μεσημέρι και γυαλίζανε αρκετοί ηλιακοί θερμοσίφωνες. Φανταστείτε με τα φωτοβολταϊκά ... ωραίο θέμα για φωτογραφία σύγχρονης τέχνης!

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Έχω μιλήσει με αρκετούς ανθρώπους οι οποίοι επένδυσαν σε ανεμογεννήτριες και συνάψανε συμβόλαια με την ΔΕΗ για να τους πληρώνει του ρεύμα που θα διοχετεύετο στο δίκτυό της, αλλά ποτέ δεν έλαβαν αυτά τα χρήματα και ακόμη τα περιμένουν....

----------


## frap

> Το οποίο σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να χρηματίσεις τον πολεοδόμο για να πάρεις το ΟΚ και στη συνέχεια να χρηματίζεις κάθε ελεγκτη εφορία, αστυνομία, πολεδομία, που θα σου στέλνει καρφωτούς ο γείτονάς σου.


To οποίο σημαίνει ότι είτε βάζεις λιγότερα KWp είτε δε βάζεις καθόλου αν δε βγαίνεις...

----------


## anon

Eίναι σίγουρο ότι με τις σημερινές τιμές κόστους φωτοβολταικών καθώς και την τιμή πώλησης στην ΔΕΗ, και εαν υποθέσουμε ασφάλιση για κλοπή (είναι μεγάλης αξίας, και εκτεθειμένο στην σκεπή / ταράτσα, βέβαια για να τα κλέψει κάποιος δεν είναι απλή υπόθεση, αλλά υπάρχει πάντα ο κίνδυνος αυτός), βανδαλισμούς (απο τον "κακο" γείτονα ως κάποια κ@λ@παιδα που μπορεί να το βρούν πχ αστείο να πετάνε πέτρες και να σπάνε πάνελς) ή φυσικά αίτια (κακοκαιρία, σεισμό κλπ κλπ κλπ), που σημαίνει θα μειώνεται επιπλεον το πιθανό κέρδος, η όλη ιστορία το μόνο που κάνει είναι διανομή εύκολου και γρήγορου χρήματος σε άλλους (τράπεζες, αντιπροσωπείες, τεχνικούς-ηλεκτρολόγους, δικηγόρους, γραφεία κλπ κλπ κλπ) παρα στον ιδιοκτήτη ο οποίος θα δεί μια επένδυση που θα κάνει μια δεκαετία απλά να κάνει απόσβεση.

Οσο για τις τιμές των φωτοβολταικών, παραμένει ένα κοστολόγιο στα 4 δολλάρια περίπου το βάτ. Δηλαδή μια εγκατάσταση για 10κιλοβάτ, θα κοστίσει κάπου 40 χιλιάδες δολλάρια. Περιμένουμε όμως σημαντική μείωση του κοστους, κάτω απο ένα δολλάρια το βάτ, πχ nanosolar. Ομως είναι βέβαιο ότι όταν θα πέσει τοσο χαμηλα το κόστος, θα πέσει και η τιμή αγοράς απο την ΔΕΗ ανάλογα.

----------


## frap

> E[...] η όλη ιστορία το μόνο που κάνει είναι διανομή εύκολου και γρήγορου χρήματος σε άλλους (τράπεζες, αντιπροσωπείες, τεχνικούς-ηλεκτρολόγους, δικηγόρους, γραφεία κλπ κλπ κλπ) παρα στον ιδιοκτήτη ο οποίος θα δεί μια επένδυση που θα κάνει μια δεκαετία απλά να κάνει απόσβεση.[...]


 Σύμφωνα με τα όσα μου λένε στη δεκαετία θα αρχίσεις να βάζεις χρήμα στην τσέπη όταν έβαλες δάνειο, το οποίο βέβαια είναι και ασφαλισμένο, κλπ... Δλδ, χωρίς να βάλεις τίποτε από την "τσέπη" σου, απλά παραχορώντας τη χρήση του χώρου που σου ανήκει, σε ~10 χρόνια αρχίζεις να εισπράτεις. Αν όντως αυτά ισχύουν... δεν ειναι άσχημα.

----------


## anon

> Σύμφωνα με τα όσα μου λένε στη δεκαετία θα αρχίσεις να βάζεις χρήμα στην τσέπη όταν έβαλες δάνειο, το οποίο βέβαια είναι και ασφαλισμένο, κλπ... Δλδ, χωρίς να βάλεις τίποτε από την "τσέπη" σου, απλά παραχορώντας τη χρήση του χώρου που σου ανήκει, σε ~10 χρόνια αρχίζεις να εισπράτεις. Αν όντως αυτά ισχύουν... δεν ειναι άσχημα.


Εξαρτάται. Εαν το δάνειο είναι δεκαετίας, και έχουν υπολογιστεί όλοι οι παράγοντες κόστους, και γίνεται απόσβεση στην δεκαετία, ναι, συμφωνώ ότι δεν σου κοστίζει απολύτως τίποτε. Είναι όμως έτσι; Μήπως το δάνειο είναι πχ πληρωτέο σε πιο μικρό χρονικό διάστημα; πχ 5ετία; Ισως να μπορείς να έχεις και καλύτερους δανειακούς όρους δίδοντας παρακράτηση κυριότητας του εξοπλισμού, εαν φυσικά έχουν κάτι τέτοιο οι τράπεζες, ακόμη και εαν αυτό προυποθέτει ασφάλιση του εξοπλισμού.

Προσωπικά εμένα δεν με συμφέρει, γιατί έχω και νυχτερινό και πολυτεκνικό, που σημαίνει ότι σχεδόν μέχρι 3000 κιλκοβατώρες το τετράμηνο, τις παίρνω με 0,05 ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα. Εαν βάλω φωτοβολταικά, θα τις χρεώνομαι εγώ απο την καταναλωση μου, δηλαδή με 0,55 ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα (εννοώ τις κιλοβατώρες που κανονικά θα πουλούσα στην ΔΕΗ).

----------


## button

Ερώτηση μπορούμε να βάλουμε πάνελ χωρίς να μπλέκουμε ΔΕΗ και Κάθε άλλο ... 
με 1-2 Κιλοβατώρα  στο σπίτι (για μένα υπάρχει 1 καθαρό ελεύθερο στρέμμα γης  που δεν έχει καμία χρήση
εκτός του 5χ5 που το εκανα  :ROFL: ) 

παράνομα είναι εύκολο αλλά.... :Thinking:   δεν έχουμε ΝΕΑ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ  με το ΠΑΣΟΚ και ΚΡΙΣΗ μόνο φυλακή δεν θα πάω
νόμιμα ...   ξέρω ΠΟΛΕΟΔΟΜΙΑ  :Badmood:  άλλο?

----------


## frap

> Ερώτηση μπορούμε να βάλουμε πάνελ χωρίς να μπλέκουμε ΔΕΗ και Κάθε άλλο ... 
> με 1-2 Κιλοβατώρα  στο σπίτι [...]
> νόμιμα ...   ξέρω ΠΟΛΕΟΔΟΜΙΑ  άλλο?


Αν δεν εγχέεις την παραγόμενη ενέργεια στη ΔΕΗ, θα πρέπει να υπολογίσεις και ανάλογες συστοιχίες μπαταριών, προκειμένου να αποθηκεύεις την περίσσεια ενέργειας που δεν καταναλώνεις άμεσα... "Συμφέρει" να την εγχέεις εφόσον έχεις τη δυνατότητα, γιατί γλυτώνεις το κόστος αγοράς και συντήρησης επιπλέον ενεργών διατάξεων και έχεις πιθανότατα πρόσθετο οικονομικό όφελος.

Παράνομο δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση και αφού πρόκειται να το βάλεις στο έδαφος, το ύψος δε είναι χαμηλό, δεν ξέρω και εάν θα χρειαστεί καν πολεοδομική άδεια...

----------


## Big Lebowski

Πρώτη φορά μπήκα στο θέμα και με μια πρόχειρη ματιά βλέπω πως γράφονται πολλές ανακρίβειες...
Καταρχάς το παραγόμενο ρεύμα από το φωτοβολταϊκά σου μεταφέρεται ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ στη Δεη με 0,55€ και εσύ συνεχίζεις να αγοράζεις το ρεύμα σου όπως το αγόραζες και πριν. Επίσης, όντως έχουν κάποια μείωση στην απόδοση τους τα φωτοβολταϊκα με την πάροδο του χρόνου, αλλά όχι και 5% κάθε χρόνο! Μην τρελαθούμε! Εκτός αν βάλεις κινέζικα... Μετά τα 20 χρόνια η απόδοση τους είναι περίπου στο 80%...

----------


## GeorgeVita

edit: Λάθος post, διαβάζοντας αρκετά από τα προηγούμενα σχόλια, παρατήρησα ότι όσα έγραψα υπάρχουν ήδη...
G

----------


## button

> Αν δεν εγχέεις την παραγόμενη ενέργεια στη ΔΕΗ, θα πρέπει να υπολογίσεις και ανάλογες συστοιχίες μπαταριών, προκειμένου να αποθηκεύεις την περίσσεια ενέργειας που δεν καταναλώνεις άμεσα... "Συμφέρει" να την εγχέεις εφόσον έχεις τη δυνατότητα, γιατί γλυτώνεις το κόστος αγοράς και συντήρησης επιπλέον ενεργών διατάξεων και έχεις πιθανότατα πρόσθετο οικονομικό όφελος.
> 
> Παράνομο δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση και αφού πρόκειται να το βάλεις στο έδαφος, το ύψος δε είναι χαμηλό, δεν ξέρω και εάν θα χρειαστεί καν πολεοδομική άδεια...


άμα δεν ήταν αυτή κρίση και  το ΦΠΑ 23% και όλα τα νέα φορολογικά θα έβαζα φωτοβολταϊκό θα έδινα 6000-7000€   και άμα υπάρχει πακέτο με οδηγίες κάνω εγκατάσταση και μόνος αλλιος τι σόι ηλεκτρονικώς είμαι  :ROFL:

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την τράπεζα (eurobank)εδώ

----------


## frap

> Καταρχάς το παραγόμενο ρεύμα από το φωτοβολταϊκά σου μεταφέρεται ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ στη Δεη με 0,55€ και εσύ συνεχίζεις να αγοράζεις το ρεύμα σου όπως το αγόραζες και πριν.


Διάβασε προσεχτικά την υπουργική απόφαση παραπάνω για τις μικρές μονάδες μέχρι 10KWp (γι'αυτές μιλάμε τώρα) και αναθεώρησε  :Smile:

----------


## jimmakosx

> άμα δεν ήταν αυτή κρίση και  το ΦΠΑ 23% και όλα τα νέα φορολογικά θα έβαζα φωτοβολταϊκό θα έδινα 6000-7000€   και άμα υπάρχει πακέτο με οδηγίες κάνω εγκατάσταση και μόνος αλλιος τι σόι ηλεκτρονικώς είμαι


Όταν βάλεις το δικό σου σε περιμένω και από εδώ :Laughing:

----------


## asgan

> Διάβασε προσεχτικά την υπουργική απόφαση παραπάνω για τις μικρές μονάδες μέχρι 10KWp (γι'αυτές μιλάμε τώρα) και αναθεώρησε


@frap
Σε ποιό σημείο του κειμένου της υπουργικής απόφασης φαίνεται ότι καταρχήν ισοφαρίζονται οι καταναλώσεις και μετά πιστώνονται οι πλεονάζουσες στον ιδιοκτήτη του Φ/Β?

Προσοχή, δεν υποστηρίζω ότι δεν είναι έτσι όπως τα λες, απλά υπέδειξέ μου σε ποιό σημείο αναφέρεται για να το αξιολογήσουμε, γιατί από ότι βλέπω υπάρχουν διχογνωμίες και είναι και πολύ σημαντικό θέμα.

----------


## anon

αναφέρεται ρητά



> *6. Η καταμέτρηση της παραγόμενης ενέργειας πραγματοποιείται ταυτόχρονα με την καταμέτρηση της ενέργειας που καταναλώνεται. Ως παραγόμενη ενέργεια νοείται η ενέργεια που παράγεται από το φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα μείον την ενέργεια που τυχόν αυτό απορροφά από το Δίκτυο για ίδια κατανάλωση.*


Τι είναι που δεν καταλαβαίνετε; Το λέει ξεκάθαρα.
Η παραγόμενη ενέργεια νοείται (δηλαδή γιαυτή που θα πληρωθεί ο παραγωγός), η ενέργεια που παράγει το φωτοβολταικό μείον την ενέργεια που απορροφά για ίδια κατανάλωση.
Δηλαδή δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις απαραίτητα κάποιο σύστημα tie-grid που να τραβάς ρεύμα για το σπίτι απο τα φωτοβολταικά. Απο τα φωτοβολταικά μπορεί να πηγαίνει κατευθείαν στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ, και να έχεις ξεχωριστό ρολόι για την κατανάλωσή σου. Ομως ως παραγωγή ενέργειας θα θεωρείται, και το λέει καθαρά, η αφαίρεση απο το παραγόμενο ρεύμα των φωτοβολταικών της κατανάλωσης που κάνεις. ΔΗλαδή εαν στο τετράμηνο παράγεις 7000 κιλοβατώρες, και έχεις καταναλώσει 3000 κιλοβατώρες, δεν θα πληρώσεις για κατανάλωση ρεύματος (μόνο πάγιο, δημοτικά τέλη, ΕΡΤ, τελωνείο κλπ), και θα πληρωθείς για 4000 κιλοβατώρες (ήτοι 4000 * 0,55 = 2200 ευρώ, για ένα τετράμηνο, τον χρόνο κάπου 6600 ευρώ).

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

> 6. Η καταμέτρηση της παραγόμενης ενέργειας πραγματοποιείται ταυτόχρονα με την καταμέτρηση της ενέργειας που καταναλώνεται. Ως παραγόμενη ενέργεια νοείται η ενέργεια που παράγεται από το φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα μείον την ενέργεια που τυχόν *αυτό* απορροφά από το Δίκτυο για ίδια κατανάλωση.


Εγώ αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι εννοεί την ενέργεια που απορροφά το φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα όχι το τυχόν σπίτι,
εκτός αν εννοεί ως σύστημα το συνδυασμό φωτοβολταϊκά+σπίτι...

Δηλαδή η κατανάλωση δεν αφαιρείται από την παραγωγή αλλά τιμολογούνται ανεξάρτητα:
7000*0.55 - 3000*(κλιμακωτή χρέωση) - πάγια τέλη

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... δεν θα πληρώσεις για κατανάλωση ρεύματος (μόνο πάγιο, δημοτικά τέλη, ΕΡΤ, *τελωνείο κλπ*), και θα πληρωθείς για 4000 κιλοβατώρες (ήτοι 4000 * *0,55* = 2200 ευρώ, για ένα τετράμηνο, τον χρόνο κάπου 6600 ευρώ).


Απλή σημείωση για τους υπολογισμούς: το *€0.55* να ελεγχθεί για πόσο διάστημα είναι εγγυημένο. Το 'τελωνείο *κλπ*' δεν ελέγχεται. 

Αν υπάρξει στο μέλλον (σε 3-4 χρόνια) μεγάλος αριθμός εγκαταστάσεων ποια είναι η ελάχιστη τιμή αγοράς του ρεύματος; Να θυμόμαστε ότι όταν υπάρχει ανάγκη, νέοι νόμοι ρυθμίζουν παλαιότερους (βλέπε συντάξεις/μισθούς σήμερα, και παλαιότερα την κυκλοφορία εντός δακτυλίου των καταλυτικών αυτοκινήτων...).

Γενικά πρόκειται για επένδυση με πιθανούς κινδύνους. Παράλληλα είναι τζίρος για πωλητές και λοιπούς εμπλεκόμενους χωρίς κινδύνους. Ο πωλητής προσπαθεί να πουλήσει ενώ ο επενδυτής σκέφτεται και υπολογίζει...

Οποιος αναφέρει ότι 'σίγουρα συμφέρει' μάλλον είναι πωλητής ή 'εμπλεκόμενος'.
Για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε συνήθειες και να καταναλώνουμε λιγότερα.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

Σωστό σχόλιο, υπάρχει άραγε κανένας όρος του στύλ "Η ΔΕΗ έχει το δικαίωμα να αλλάξει την τιμολογιακή
πολιτική της χωρίς προειδοποίηση..."
Αλλά απο την άλλη μεριά, συμπληρώνεις το σύστημα με μερικές μπαταρίες που μπορεί να είναι εξίσου ακριβές, και δεν
ξαναπληρώνεις "ποτέ" ρεύμα.

----------


## efo355

Χμ και για εκμετάλλευση σε μεγαλύτερο χώρο (εννοώ σε οικόπεδο 4 στρέμματα) που μπορώ να απευθυνθώ; Εκεί οι τιμές είναι διαφορετικές; 
Δεν εννοώ εκμετάλλευση ολόκληρου του οικοπέδου αλλά ας πούμε 1 στρέμμα

Τελικά βρήκα ότι χρειαζόμουν και η χρυσή τομή είναι τα 100 kwp

----------


## asgan

"  6. Η καταμέτρηση της παραγόμενης ενέργειας πραγματοποιείται ταυτόχρονα με την καταμέτρηση της ενέργειας που καταναλώνεται. Ως παραγόμενη ενέργεια νοείται η ενέργεια που παράγεται από το φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα μείον την ενέργεια που τυχόν αυτό απορροφά από το Δίκτυο για ίδια κατανάλωση. "




> αναφέρεται ρητά
> 
> Τι είναι που δεν καταλαβαίνετε; Το λέει ξεκάθαρα.
> Η παραγόμενη ενέργεια νοείται (δηλαδή γιαυτή που θα πληρωθεί ο παραγωγός), η ενέργεια που παράγει το φωτοβολταικό μείον την ενέργεια που απορροφά για ίδια κατανάλωση.
> Δηλαδή δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις απαραίτητα κάποιο σύστημα tie-grid που να τραβάς ρεύμα για το σπίτι απο τα φωτοβολταικά. Απο τα φωτοβολταικά μπορεί να πηγαίνει κατευθείαν στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ, και να έχεις ξεχωριστό ρολόι για την κατανάλωσή σου. Ομως ως παραγωγή ενέργειας θα θεωρείται, και το λέει καθαρά, η αφαίρεση απο το παραγόμενο ρεύμα των φωτοβολταικών της κατανάλωσης που κάνεις. ΔΗλαδή εαν στο τετράμηνο παράγεις 7000 κιλοβατώρες, και έχεις καταναλώσει 3000 κιλοβατώρες, δεν θα πληρώσεις για κατανάλωση ρεύματος (μόνο πάγιο, δημοτικά τέλη, ΕΡΤ, τελωνείο κλπ), και θα πληρωθείς για 4000 κιλοβατώρες (ήτοι 4000 * 0,55 = 2200 ευρώ, για ένα τετράμηνο, τον χρόνο κάπου 6600 ευρώ).



Συγνώμη, αλλά με τα Ελληνικά μου, που πιστεύω ότι είναι σε τουλάχιστον μέσο επίπεδο, καταλαβαίνω αυτό που είπε και ο Ax0R7aG0z.

Δηλαδή ότι από την παραγόμενη ενέργεια αφαιρείται αυτή που χρησιμοποιεί το Φ/Β σύστημα για αυτοκατανάλωση.
Δεν αφαιρείται η ενέργεια που καταναλώνει το σπίτι.

----------


## PGouv

Παιδες ο πατερας της κοπελας μου εβαλε φωτοβολταικα με δάνειο..
280 θα δινει λεει η ΔΕΗ το μήνα... Εγω ειδα απο εδω οτι δεν στα δινει η ΔΕΗ κατευθειαν και το δανειο ειναι 160 νομιζω το μηνα...
Ισχύει αυτο ρε παίδες;;

----------


## tsavman

Off Topic






> Παιδες ο πατερας της κοπελας μου εβαλε φωτοβολταικα με δάνειο..


Offtopic here, αλλά είσαι 60 κ έχεις κοπέλα; Ο πατέρας της τί λέει;  :ROFL:

----------


## PGouv

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offtopic here, αλλά είσαι 60 κ έχεις κοπέλα; Ο πατέρας της τί λέει;


ΛΟΛ ρε μαν ... 21 ειμαι :P
Απλα πιστευω οτι δε συμφερει προσωπικά...
Και ειδικα οταν χρωστάει 6 ψηφια ποσα σε δάνεια... και χωρις κανενα τρελο εισοδημα...

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... 280 θα δίνει λέει η ΔΕΗ το μήνα... Εγώ είδα από εδώ ότι δεν στα δίνει η ΔΕΗ κατευθείαν και το δάνειο είναι 160 νομίζω το μήνα ...
> *Ισχύει αυτό ρε παίδες;*


Σημείωσε το παρόν θέμα, μάθε και επιβεβαίωσε περισσότερα από τον 'αντιπρόσωπο του ήλιου' και δώσε μας εσύ περισσότερα στοιχεία (πλην των προσωπικών δεδομένων, ονόματα κλπ.).

[*off topic*]
Μάλλον πρέπει να διορθώσεις και την ημερομηνία γέννησης (η να την απαλείψεις) από τον Πίνακα Ελέγχου χρήστη:



[*/off topic*

----------


## DJTaurus

Εχει κανεις την τροποποιηση που βγηκε προ ημερων se pdf?

----------


## dpa2006

μήπως είναι αυτό;
N.3851,2004.06.10.pdf

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Εχει κανείς την τροποποίηση που βγήκε προ ημερών σε pdf;


Αναφέρεσαι σε τροποποίηση του πρόσφατου νόμου 3851/2010 ή σε κάτι παλαιότερο; Γίνε πιο σαφής.

Οι ολοκληρωμένες πια διαβουλεύσεις (links για ιστορικό):
1. Σχέδιο Νόμου "Επιτάχυνση της ανάπτυξης των Α.Π.Ε.  ... "
2. "Τιμολόγηση της ενέργειας από φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα"

Το υπουργείο: http://www.ypeka.gr/
Η σελίδα δημοσιεύσεως σχετικών νόμων: http://www.ypeka.gr/Default.aspx?tabid=506
Ο Νόμος 3851/2010 – ΦΕΚ Α 85/04.06.2010 Επιτάχυνση της ανάπτυξης των ΑΠΕ ...

Γνώμη: είναι ασφαλέστερη η πληροφορία από την ΠΗΓΗ! (υπουργείο, εφορία κλπ.)

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## DJTaurus

Aυτο εψαχνα...thanks.
http://www.helapco.gr/library/PV_Inv...e_June2010.pdf

----------


## dpa2006

:One thumb up:

----------


## Papados

Επιδή οι περισσότεροι εδω μιλάμε για "φωτοβολταϊκά στην στέγη" με ισχύ <10kW νομίζω ότι αυτό το FAQ είναι το πιο κατατοπιστικό. Από εκεί και πέρα το site της ΔΕΗ λύνει αρκετές απορίες σχετικά με την χαρτούρα που χρειάζεται

----------


## Leonidas33

H ΔΕΗ τι περιμένεις να γράψει.......τα συμβόλαια τι λένε και οι πιθανοί όροι που δέχονται αμφισβήτιση μαζί με το κόστος που παραμένει υψηλο αν μιλάμε για χρηματοδοτιση με δάνεια ,απόσβεση κλπ  :RTFM:

----------


## Papados

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με δανειο δεν λέει. Πρέπει κάποιος να εχει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του κεφαλαίου που είναι να επενδυθεί.
Τωρα για το τι λεέι το συμβόλαιο δεν ξέρω. Δεν εχω καταφέρει να βρω ενα για να το διαβάσω και για να πω την αλήθεια ψάχνω να το βρω για να μπορέσουν να μου λυθουν οι απορίες

----------


## Eaglos

Να ξαναγράψω ότι πρέπει να έχετε πάντα στο νου σας τη φορολογία στα έσοδα από τα φωτοβολταϊκά (πλην οικιακών). Αν θυμάμαι καλά από 16.000 μέχρι και 32.000 εισόδημα η φορολογία "παίζει" μεταξύ 24% και 32%.

Γενικότερα, με την αφερεγγυότητα που διακρίναι το κράτος κράτους από πλευράς πληρωμών και την άνεση με την οποία αλλάζουν νόμους και φορολογίες, πρέπει να αποσβέσετε το αρχικό σας κεφάλαιο όσο γρηγόρότερα γίνεται για να αρχίσετε να βγάζετε κέρδος. Για μένα, μακροπρόθεσμα σχέδια του στυλ "απόσβεση σε 6-7 χρόνια και από τον 7-8 και μετά κερδίζω" είναι μεγάλο ρίσκο στη χώρα που ζούμε.

Φυσικά σε όλα τα παραπάνω δεν εξετάζουμε την περίπτωση δανείου όπου εκεί πάει μακριά η βαλίτσα. Ένα δεύτερο θέμα είναι το κόστος της ασφάλειας της εγκατάστασης (όπου χρειάζεται). Για να σας την ασφαλίσουν χρειάζεται περίφραξη 2-2.5 μέτρα.

Όπως και να 'χει, όταν το κράτος δεν έχει πληρώσει το 1.500 στους λίγους που απέσυραν τα αμάξια τους ή όταν ακόμα χρωστάει στα μαγαζιά λεφτά από τις επιδοτούμενες αλλαγές κλιματιστηκών ας ήμαστε λίγο προσεκτικοί με το "χρυσορυχείο" των φωτοβολταϊκών  :Whistle:

----------


## button

αυτή χώρα μόνο στην κόλαση θέλει να πάει ...

----------


## jimmakosx

Αυτή η χώρα *είναι* η κόλαση :Twisted Evil:

----------


## GeorgeVita

Off Topic





> αυτή χώρα μόνο στην κόλαση θέλει να πάει ...





> Αυτή η χώρα *είναι* η κόλαση


Το λέμε και στο όνομα: hell-as  ...

----------


## konenas

Hell-ass έπρεπε  :Whistle:

----------


## jimmakosx

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Το λέμε και στο όνομα: hell-as  ...





> Hell-ass έπρεπε


χα χα :ROFL:  :Thumbs up:

----------


## DJTaurus

Ο πατερας μου παντως το προχωραει το θεμα μαζι με εναν συναδελφο του για 20 στρεμματα που ειναι επιδοτουμενο μεσω τραπεζας....γυρω στο 1.2 εκ ευρω.Το δυσκολο κομματι ειναι να παρεις το δανειο και μετα αρκει να εχεις γνωστους στην ΔΕΗ.

----------


## konenas

Δηλαδή λεφτά και μπάρμπα στην Κορώνη.

----------


## DJTaurus

> Δηλαδή λεφτά και μπάρμπα στην Κορώνη.


Δλδ μακαρι η κιλοβατωρα να μην πεσει πολυ τα επομενα χρονια γιατι το κερδος θα ειναι ελαχιστο...και ο οποιωσδηποτε μπορει να κανει αναλογη επενδυση αρκει να παρει το δανειο.Απο πανελ υπαρχει κατι καλυτερο απο τα mitsubishi?

----------


## button

βγάλε μια φοτο  :Razz:  20 στρέμματα πω!! ειναι καλύτερό απο google  :Razz:

----------


## k_koulos

> .Απο πανελ υπαρχει κατι καλυτερο απο τα mitsubishi?




Off Topic


		το κλεμμενο mutsubishi

----------


## DJTaurus

> βγάλε μια φοτο  20 στρέμματα πω!! ειναι καλύτερό απο google


17 για την ακριβεια και ανηκει στον γερο του γερου μου :Razz: ...ελατε παιδια παρτε ολοι δανεια...με 3% δινει η εθνικη-πειραιως μεχρι 1 MW.




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		το κλεμμενο mutsubishi


Ερχονται και τα κινεζικα με σημα την αξιοπιστια.

----------


## Eaglos

@sakiss

H τιμή της KWh υποτίθεται ότι είναι ορισμένοι με νόμο. Υποτίθεται λέω διότι έτσι ήταν και πριν και μετά έβγαλαν άλλο νόμο και την άλλαξαν. Οι αφεργγυότητα τους Ελλαδιστάν που έγραψα πιο πάνω... Για τα επόμενο 5 χρόνια θα πέφτει μέχρι να συναντήσει την τιμή που ισχύει για ανεμογεννήτριες και άλλα. Νομίζω όμως ότι χάνεις την ουσία. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αν θα πέσει η KWh αλλά αν θα έχει λεφτά το κράτος να σε πληρώνει. Εκτός από Mitsubishi υπάρχουν δεκάδες μάρκες και εταιρίες. Ρίξε μια ματιά στη γερμανική αγορά να δεις τι παίζει.

Καλή επιτυχία στο εγχείρημα αλλά άφησε και κανά στρέμα για τίποτα δέντρα και μαρούλια καθώς τα πάνελ δεν τρώγονται.

----------


## DJTaurus

> Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αν θα πέσει η KWh αλλά αν θα έχει λεφτά το κράτος να σε πληρώνει


Και η συμβαση που υπογραφεις με την ΔΕΗ για 25 χρονια παει περιπατο?

----------


## konenas

Πάντως όσοι έχουν ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με το θέμα, μόνο έχασαν τον καιρό τους. :Thinking: 
Αλλά από δω και πέρα θα χάσουν και τα χρήματά τους.  :Evil:

----------


## Eaglos

> Και η συμβαση που υπογραφεις με την ΔΕΗ για 25 χρονια παει περιπατο?


Η σύμβαση είναι για τα μάτια του κόσμου. Επί ΝΔ πάλι σύμβαση είχαν υπογράψει για 25 χρόνια και μόλις ανέλαβε το Πασοκ την άλλαξαν και υπέγραψαν καινούργια. Οπότε τι συζητάμε, δεν ξέρεις τι σου ξημερώνει σε αυτή τη χώρα. Σήμερα είναι έτσι και αύριο θα τους βολεύει κάτι άλλο και θα τα αλλάξουν πάλι.

----------


## DJTaurus

> Πάντως όσοι έχουν ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με το θέμα, μόνο έχασαν τον καιρό τους.
> Αλλά από δω και πέρα θα χάσουν και τα χρήματά τους.


Καλο θα ειναι να εχεις δικα σου στρεμματα και να βαλεις και δικο σου κεφαλαιο οχι ολο το ποσο χρηματοδοτουμενο απο την τραπεζα.Οι τραπεζες και η Δεη  θελουν καλη μελετη που να εχει αποδοση για να σου δωσουν δανειο και φυσικα κοιτουν ποιος εισαι...με μια καλη υποθηκη (εκτος απο την εγκατασταση) μπορει να σου δωσουν μεχρι και το 80% max.Παντως το ενδεχομενο 5 χρονια μετα να μην εχει το κρατος λεφτα να σε πληρωσει δεν ισχυει....ο λιγνιτης που παιρνουν απο βουλγαρια τους κοστιζει περιπου 1 ευρω...προφανως και τους συμφερουν τα φωτοβολταικα...το μονο ρισκο στην επενδυση ειναι πως θα κινηθει η τιμη της κw που στην ουσια δεν ειναι ρισκο απλως θα εχεις μικροτερο κερδος.Και απο το λιγο που το ψαξαμε τα καλυτερα επιτοκια τα εχει η πειραιως...και κατι σχετικο,ασχετο το κρατος λαικιζοντας προωθει τις αιτησεις απο τους αγροτες οι οποιοι ομως ειναι ασχετοι με το αντικειμενο και οσοι το επιχειρουν κατακλεβονται απο τους μηχανικους.




> Η σύμβαση είναι για τα μάτια του κόσμου. Επί ΝΔ πάλι σύμβαση είχαν υπογράψει για 25 χρόνια και μόλις ανέλαβε το Πασοκ την άλλαξαν και υπέγραψαν καινούργια. Οπότε τι συζητάμε, δεν ξέρεις τι σου ξημερώνει σε αυτή τη χώρα. Σήμερα είναι έτσι και αύριο θα τους βολεύει κάτι άλλο και θα τα αλλάξουν πάλι.


Τα ιδια πραγματα ισχυουν πανω κατω...απλως τωρα δεν εχεις επιδοτηση απο το κρατος.

----------


## agrelaphon

> Καλο θα ειναι να εχεις δικα σου στρεμματα και να βαλεις και δικο σου κεφαλαιο οχι ολο το ποσο χρηματοδοτουμενο απο την τραπεζα.Οι τραπεζες και η Δεη  θελουν καλη μελετη που να εχει αποδοση για να σου δωσουν δανειο και φυσικα κοιτουν ποιος εισαι...με μια καλη υποθηκη (εκτος απο την εγκατασταση) μπορει να σου δωσουν μεχρι και το 80% max.Παντως το ενδεχομενο 5 χρονια μετα να μην εχει το κρατος λεφτα να σε πληρωσει δεν ισχυει....ο λιγνιτης που παιρνουν απο βουλγαρια τους κοστιζει περιπου 1 ευρω...προφανως και τους συμφερουν τα φωτοβολταικα...το μονο ρισκο στην επενδυση ειναι πως θα κινηθει η τιμη της κw που στην ουσια δεν ειναι ρισκο απλως θα εχεις μικροτερο κερδος.Και απο το λιγο που το ψαξαμε τα καλυτερα επιτοκια τα εχει η πειραιως...και κατι σχετικο,ασχετο το κρατος λαικιζοντας προωθει τις αιτησεις απο τους αγροτες οι οποιοι ομως ειναι ασχετοι με το αντικειμενο και οσοι το επιχειρουν κατακλεβονται απο τους μηχανικους.
> 
> Τα ιδια πραγματα ισχυουν πανω κατω...απλως τωρα δεν εχεις επιδοτηση απο το κρατος.


Παίρνουμε λιγνήτη από Βουλγαρία? για κατ'ευθείαν ρεύμα ήξερα, που προέρχεται από το (οικολογικότατο) Κοζλοντούι. Και όχι, δεν "τους" συμφέρουν τα Φ/Β, αφού παίρνουν την KWh με 40-55 λεπτά και την δίνουν με 12

----------


## NT1G

Σιγά μην παίρνουμε λιγνήτη από Βουλγαρία, τόσο απόθεμα έχει στην Κοζάνη που είναι τα εργοστάσια.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## konenas

> ......και κατι σχετικο,ασχετο το κρατος λαικιζοντας προωθει τις αιτησεις απο τους αγροτες οι οποιοι ομως ειναι ασχετοι με το αντικειμενο και οσοι το επιχειρουν κατακλεβονται απο τους μηχανικους....


Μηχανικοί, τράπεζες και οι εταιρίες που πουλάνε φωτοβολταϊκά είναι οι κερδισμένοι αυτή την εποχή και μόνο.

Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν υπάρχουν ελληνικές εταιρίες κατασκευής  φωτοβολταϊκών. Έτσι τα λεφτά πάνε έξω σήμερα που έπρεπε να μείνουν στο Ελλάντα.

----------


## maik

> *Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν υπάρχουν ελληνικές εταιρίες κατασκευής  φωτοβολταϊκών.* Έτσι τα λεφτά πάνε έξω σήμερα που έπρεπε να μείνουν στο Ελλάντα.


Που ειναι λοιπον τα τζιμανια μας οι "αυτοδημιουργητοι" επιχειρηματιες; Πεδιον δοξης λαμπρον.

----------


## DJTaurus

Εγω επιμενω το μονο ρισκο σε μια τετοια επενδυση ειναι η τιμη της kw...που λογικα θα πεσει χαμηλα αν πεσει σε καμια 20ετια που τα φωτοβολταικα θα εχουν εξαπλωθει στην ελληνικη αγορα.
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=175667
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=105663

----------


## nfotis

> Μηχανικοί, τράπεζες και οι εταιρίες που πουλάνε φωτοβολταϊκά είναι οι κερδισμένοι αυτή την εποχή και μόνο.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν υπάρχουν ελληνικές εταιρίες κατασκευής  φωτοβολταϊκών. Έτσι τα λεφτά πάνε έξω σήμερα που έπρεπε να μείνουν στο Ελλάντα.


Υπάρχουν Ελληνικές εταιρείες που κατασκευάζουν φωτοβολταϊκά, π.χ. Heliosphera.

Απλά έχουν ήδη πουλήσει όλη τη παραγωγή τους προκαταβολικά σε κάτι Ισπανίες και Γερμανίες.

Αν είχες κατεβεί στην έκθεση Ecotec στη Παιανία πριν ένα δίμηνο, θα τις έβλεπες.

Ν.Φ.

----------


## konenas

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Συγγνώμη για το λάθος μου.

----------


## DJTaurus

http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?cat...pubid=22714970

----------


## konenas

> το κόστος της ενέργειας από φωτοβολταϊκά έχει πέσει στα 0,16 δολάρια ανά κιλοβατώρα!


0,16 ε;  :Smile:

----------


## petasis

Την περίπτωση η ΔΕΗ να μην ελέγχεται από το κράτος σε 5 χρόνια την έχετε σκευτεί;

----------


## anon

και τι σημαίνει αυτό; ότι ακυρώνονται τα συμβόλαια της ή επαναδιαπραγματεύονται; (όχι ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει, στο ελλάντα όλα να τα περιμένεις).

----------


## Eaglos

_και τι σημαίνει αυτό; ότι ακυρώνονται τα συμβόλαια της ή επαναδιαπραγματεύονται;_

Σημαίνει "ο,τι κάτσει". Όπως πιέζει το ΔΝΤ να ξεπουλήσεις το 40% της ΔΕΗ έτσι θα πιέζει αύριο να αλλάξει ή να ακυρώσει τις όποιες συμφωνίες. 

Πάντως μπορεί και το ίδιο το κράτος να σου κάνει χαλάστρα. Εδώ έχουμε αλλάξει δυο φορές ΦΠΑ μέσα σε 2-3 μήνες και λένε ότι σε μερικούς μήνες θα μεταφέρουν προϊόντα του 11% στο 23%.

Τι να λέμε τώρα.... :Thumb down:

----------


## agrelaphon

> Την περίπτωση η ΔΕΗ να μην ελέγχεται από το κράτος σε 5 χρόνια την έχετε σκευτεί;


Μη λέμε ό,τι μας κατέβει, αυτά τα 5 χρόνια από πού τα έβγαλες? (όχι οτι δεν μπορεί να είναι και 4 δηλαδή  :Razz: ). Όπως και να έχει σε 6-7 χρόνια θα υπάρχει απόσβεση, οπότε τουλάχιστον ο (μικρο)επενδυτής θα έχει πάρει τα λεφτά του πίσω

----------


## petasis

Δεν ήθελα να πω του χρόνου, έβαλα έτσι ένα 5 χρόνια να βρίσκεται...  :Razz: 
Αφού φαίνεται που πάει το πράγμα. Να ξεπουληθεί η ΔΕΗ σε "επενδυτές" που σκοπό έχουν να μας αρμέγουν από εδώ και πέρα. Τα καλά του ΟΤΕ...  :Thumb down:

----------


## asgan

> Την περίπτωση η ΔΕΗ να μην ελέγχεται από το κράτος σε 5 χρόνια την έχετε σκευτεί;


Έτσι όπως είναι τα πράγματα τώρα, με το κράτος να μην μπορεί να προσφέρει την εγγύηση, την αξιοπιστία ή την ασφάλεια που σε αρκετό βαθμό μπορούσε στο παρελθόν, ίσως είναι καλύτερο για τους μικρο/μεγάλους επενδυτές να κληρονομηθούν τα συμβόλαια από την διάδοχη κατάσταση της σημεριής ΔΕΗ.

----------


## anon

Ισως τελικά στο μέλλον βάλουμε φωτοβολταικά (ειδικα εαν πέσει το κόστος στο 1 δολλάριο το βατ όπως λέγεται), γιατί διαφορετικά θα μας αρμέγει η ΔΕΗ, δηλαδή καθαρα για αυτοπαραγωγη. Βέβαια αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι στο μέλλον δεν θα υπάρξει κάποιος φόρος για αυτοπαραγωγή ενέργειας... :Whistle:

----------


## filipoy

*Όσα δεν λένε για τα αγροτικά φωτοβολταϊκά.*


http://dhmoths.blogspot.com/2010/08/blog-post_8785.html

----------


## konenas

> *Όσα δεν λένε για τα αγροτικά φωτοβολταϊκά.*
> 
> 
> http://dhmoths.blogspot.com/2010/08/blog-post_8785.html


 :One thumb up: 
Σωστός ο παίκτης.
Άντε τώρα αγρότες ( αλλά και οι άλλοι ) να βάλετε φωτοβολταϊκά.

----------


## Eaglos

To πιο σημαντικό κομμάτι του άρθρου είναι αυτό που λίγο πολύ γράψαμε και εδώ.

"..._να χρεωθεί (ο αγρότης) πολλά χρήματα που θα κάνει να απόσβεση 10 με 15 χρόνια και να εξαρτάται από μια ανώνυμη κρατική εταιρία (ΔΕΗ) που έχει είδη ανακοινώσει η κυβέρνηση ότι θα της κάνει αναδιάρθρωση…!!!_"

Ακριβώς αυτό γράφουμε και εδώ και αυτό που αναφέρει για την Ισπανία πρέπει να είναι 
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSLDE65L26920100622

"...solar plants, which usually generate electricity for 1,600-2,000 hours per year, would only receive subsidies for 1,200-1,644 hours and get basic wholesale power price rates for the rest of the time..."

Με λίγα λόγια λέει ότι βάζουν ανώτατο όριο στο πόσες Kwh θα σου πλήρώνουν ανεξαρτήτως της παραγωγής και επίσης ότι η τιμή θα είναι η βασική χονδρική τιμή πώλησης. Κάπως έτσι έρχονται τα πάνω κάτω και ο Νόμος πάνω στο οποίο στηρίχθηκες πάει περιπατο.

Γι' αυτό προσοχή και μην στηρίξετε όλα τα όνειρά σας στα Φ/Β όπως αντίστοιχα στήριξαν πολλοί τα όνειρά τους στο Χρηματιστήριο το 1999 και πήγαν άκλαφτοι. Γνώμη μου είναι να στήσετε εγκατάσταση για να τις ανάγκες του σπιτιού ή εξοχικού σας, δηλαδή πάνελ και μπαταρίες. Ότι περισεύει ας το πουλάτε στη ΔΕΗ.

----------


## anon

> Γι' αυτό προσοχή και μην στηρίξετε όλα τα όνειρά σας στα Φ/Β όπως αντίστοιχα στήριξαν πολλοί τα όνειρά τους στο Χρηματιστήριο το 1999 και πήγαν άκλαφτοι. Γνώμη μου είναι να στήσετε εγκατάσταση για να τις ανάγκες του σπιτιού ή εξοχικού σας, δηλαδή πάνελ και μπαταρίες. Ότι περισεύει ας το πουλάτε στη ΔΕΗ.


Με το τρέχων κοστος υλοποίησης ενός φωτοβολταικού συστήματος καθώς και τις τρέχουσες τιμές ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας απο την ΔΕΗ, δεν συμφέρει να κάνεις παραγωγη για ιδιόχρηση. Εαν κατέβουν πολύ οι τιμές των φωτοβολταικών (θεωρητικά περιμένουμε να πέσουν στο 1/4 σε μερικά χρόνια) ή/και αυξηθεί αρκετά το κόστος απο την ΔΕΗ, τότε θα συμφέρει να κάνεις παραγωγή για ιδιόχρηση. Επίσης εαν καταναλώνεις πάρα πολύ ηλεκτρικη ενέργεια θα συμφέρει περισσότερο μιας και τα τιμολόγια είναι κλιμακωτά.
Στο τετράμηνο
1. Για κατανάλωση απο 0-800 κιλοβατώρες 0,07169 ευρώ η κιλοβατώρα
2. Για κατανάλωση απο 801-1600 κιλοβατώρες, οι πρωτες 800 προς 0,08761 ευρώ/Kwh και οι υπόλοιπες προς 0,11165 ευρώ/Kwh
3. Για κατανάλωση απο 1601-2000Κwh, οι πρώτες 800 προς 0,08761 ευρώ/Kwh, οι επόμενες 800 προς  0,11165 ευρώ/Kwh,  και οι υπόλοιπες προς 0,13705 €/kWh
4. Για κατανάλωση απο 2001-3000Κwh, οι πρώτες 800 προς 0,08925 €/kWh, οι  επόμενες 800 προς  0,11373 €/kWh,  οι επόμενες 400 προς 0,13959 €/kWh, και οι υπόλοιπες προς 0,18674 €/kWh
και τέλος
5. Για απο 3001 κιλοβατώρες και πάνω οι πρώτες 800 προς 0,08981€/kWh, οι  επόμενες 800 προς  0,11443 €/kWh,  οι επόμενες 400 προς 0,14045 €/kWh, οι επόμενες 1000 προς 0,18790 €/kWh,  και οι υπόλοιπες προς 0,18971 €/kWh

Ο περισσότερος κόσμος βρίσκεται στις περιπτώσεις 2 & 3. Βλέπουμε ότι απο τις 2000 κιλοβατώρες και πάνω, πληρώνουμε την κιλοβατώρα 0,18 με 0,19 σχεδόν την κιλοβατώρα, βάλε και 11% ΦΠΑ, έχουμε 20 λεπτά την κιλοβατώρα. 

Τώρα με ένα κόστος φωτοβολταικών της τάξεως συνολικά στα 4-5 ευρώ ανα βατ ισχύος, για 5 κιλοβάτ ισχύ θα έχουμε κόστος 25,000 ευρώ, χοντρικά άλλα 10,000 για inverters και μπαταρίες, συνολο 35,000 ευρώ.
Με μέση ημερήσια παραγωγή 20Kwh (όχι ιδιαίτερα αισιόδοξο σενάριο), και λειτουργία των πάνελς για 15 χρόνια,  σημαίνει ότι το κόστος αυτοπαραγωγής ανα κιλοβατώρα θα είναι (20κιλβατώρες την ημέρα * 365 *15) = 109500 κιλοβατώρες. Τα 35000 δηλαδή μας δίνουν κόστος 35000/109500 = 0,31 ευρώ ανα κιλοβατώρα.

Οποιος λοιπόν βάζει φωτοβολταικά για ιδιόχρηση, δεν συμφέρει. Εαν το κόστος πέσει σημαντικά, ή αυξηθεί σημαντικά η απόδοση (πχ με μέση ημερήσια παραγωγή στις 40KWh, το κόστος πέφτει στο μισό,  δηλαδή στα 0,16 ευρώ ανα κιλοβατώρα, οπότε υπάρχει, μακροπρόθεσμα κάποιο κέρδος).

Εαν όμως αυξηθούν και άλλο τα τιμολόγια της ΔΕΗ (όπως φημολογείται), ειδικά με την ιδιωτικοποίηση αυτής, τότε μπορεί να συμφέρει, ακόμα και με κόστος 0,31 την κιλοβατώρα.

ΥΓ. Δεν έβαλα 20 χρόνια, θεωρώ το διάστημα πολύ μεγάλο. Επίσης δεν έβαλα κόστη, όπως πχ ασφάλιση που μπορεί κάποιος να θέλει για κλοπή ή φυσική καταστροφή (χαλάζι) ή αστοχία υλικού ή δεν ξέρω τι. Προς το παρόν φαίνεται μια επένδυση για την περίπτωση ιδιόχρησης της παραγωγής ως μη συμφέρουσα, ή με οριακό κέρδος... Δεδομένου τον μεγάλο χρόνο απόσβεσης και των πιθανών κινδύνων, το γεγονός να λειτουργείς χωρίς κέρδος το θεωρώ ως κακή επένδυση.

----------


## petasis

Σωστή η ανάλυση, αλλά αν η κιλοβατώρα αυξηθεί αρκετά (που δεν είναι απίθανο) και το φωτοβολταϊκό για ιδία χρήση γίνει ελκυστικό, μήπως αυξηθούν οι τιμές μαζί με την ζήτηση;
(Γιατί στην Ελλάδα είμαστε...)

----------


## amoydar

Tην ΔΕΗ δεν τη γλυτώνεις ποτέ καθώς όταν θα χρειαστείς αρκετή ισχύ ( κουζίνα+ κάποια αντίσταση ) τότε οι μπαταρίες δεν θα φτάνουν ούτε για 5 λέπτα. Επίσης οι συσσωρευτές απαιτούν αντικατάσταση κάθε λιγα χρόνια. 
Για τα Φ/Β η μεγάλη παγίδα είναι πως στη σύμβαση η ΔΕΗ δεν δεσμεύεται για την πόσοτητα του παραγώμενου ρέυματος που θα αγοράζει . Δεσμέυεται ότι θα αγοράζει ρεύμα για 25 χρόνια αλλά δεν λέει ότι θα το αγοράζει όλο. Άρα μπορεί να σου πεί σε 10 χρόνια ότι θα αγοράζει το 50% του παραγώμενου , άρα εσύ χάνεις 50% των κερδών σου αμέσως .

----------


## anon

> Tην ΔΕΗ δεν τη γλυτώνεις ποτέ καθώς όταν θα χρειαστείς αρκετή ισχύ ( κουζίνα+ κάποια αντίσταση ) τότε οι μπαταρίες δεν θα φτάνουν ούτε για 5 λέπτα. Επίσης οι συσσωρευτές απαιτούν αντικατάσταση κάθε λιγα χρόνια. 
> Για τα Φ/Β η μεγάλη παγίδα είναι πως στη σύμβαση η ΔΕΗ δεν δεσμεύεται για την πόσοτητα του παραγώμενου ρέυματος που θα αγοράζει . Δεσμέυεται ότι θα αγοράζει ρεύμα για 25 χρόνια αλλά δεν λέει ότι θα το αγοράζει όλο. Άρα μπορεί να σου πεί σε 10 χρόνια ότι θα αγοράζει το 50% του παραγώμενου , άρα εσύ χάνεις 50% των κερδών σου αμέσως .


Δεν μιλάμε για μπαταρίες όπως ενός UPS. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση μιλάμε για μπαταρίες βαθιάς φόρτωσης, με αντοχή τουλάχιστον 7ετίας (σορρυ, δεν έβαλα στον λογαριασμό το κόστος αντικατάστασης μπαταριών καθε 7 χρόνια τουλάχιστον). Με ένα κόστος κάπου στα 200 ευρώ για μια κιλοβατώρα, μπορείς με ένα κόστος 4000 ευρώ να αποθηκεύεις 20 κιλοβατώρες (όλη η παραγωγή μιας ημέρας για νυχτερινή λειτουργία). Αλλά σε περιπτώσεις σαν αυτές χρησιμοποιείται μια λογική tie-grid, όπου παραμένεις συνδεδεμένος στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ, έχεις και μπαταρίες ίσως μικρότερης ισχύος, και παίρνεις απο το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ ρεύμα όποτε δεν έχεις αρκετή παραγωγή ή αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια.

----------


## amoydar

> Δεν μιλάμε για μπαταρίες όπως ενός UPS. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση μιλάμε για μπαταρίες βαθιάς φόρτωσης, με αντοχή τουλάχιστον 7ετίας (σορρυ, δεν έβαλα στον λογαριασμό το κόστος αντικατάστασης μπαταριών καθε 7 χρόνια τουλάχιστον). Με ένα κόστος κάπου στα 200 ευρώ για μια κιλοβατώρα, μπορείς με ένα κόστος 4000 ευρώ να αποθηκεύεις 20 κιλοβατώρες (όλη η παραγωγή μιας ημέρας για νυχτερινή λειτουργία). Αλλά σε περιπτώσεις σαν αυτές χρησιμοποιείται μια λογική tie-grid, όπου παραμένεις συνδεδεμένος στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ, έχεις και μπαταρίες ίσως μικρότερης ισχύος, και παίρνεις απο το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ ρεύμα όποτε δεν έχεις αρκετή παραγωγή ή αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια.


Ακόμα και στην ιδανίκη περίπτωση που έχεις αποθηκευμένες 20κwh σε συσσωρευτές όταν θα χρειαστείς πολύ ρέυμα σε περιπτώση ( φούρνος+ματι+κάποιο πιστολάκι και τα καθημερινά [ λάμπες,h/y,tv,ψυγεία κτλ ] ) τότε είναι ζήτημα αν θα σου φτάσει για ~2 ωρες. Δλδ με τίποτα δεν απεξαρτάσαι από πάγιο ΔΕΗ ( και τα παρελοιπόμενα -ΕΡΤ,κτλ ) αλλά πάντα θα έχεις ανάγκη την ΔΕΗ γιατί στα " δύσκολα " θα σου παρέχει την απαιτούμενη ισχύ που εσύ για να αποθηκέυσεις σε μπαταρίες θες κόστος μεγάλο ( πότε θα κάνεις απόσβεση ) και επίσης αρκετό διαθέσιμο χώρο.

----------


## anon

1. Δεν μιλάμε για πλήρη απεξάρτηση. Απλά κόβεις σημαντικά τον λογαριασμό. Εκεί που θα έκαιγες 2800 κιλοβατώρες στο τετράμηνο με ΔΕΗ, θα καίς πχ 600. Και θα είναι με το χαμηλότερο τιμολόγιο αυτές, γλυτώνεις τις ακριβές κιλοβατώρες. Ούτως ή άλλως τα άλλα κόστη (δημοτικά τέλη, ερτ) δεν μπορείς να τα γλυτώσεις.
2. Μια οικογένεια καταναλώνει κατα μέσο όρο 2000 κιλοβατώρες το τετράμηνο. Μαζί με πιστολάκια φούρνους και τα ρέστα, και θερμοσίφωνα μαζί. Αντε να σου πω 3000 κιλοβατώρες (σπάταλη οικογένεια). αυτό ισοδυναμεί κατα μέσο όρο σε 3000 / 120 = 25 κιλοβατώρες κατανάλωση ημερησίως. Μιλάμε για σπάταλη κατάσταση. Οπότε τα νούμερά σου είναι λάθος, μια χαρά φτάνει μια συστοιχεία των 20 κιλοβατωρών και για το βράδυ. Την ημέρα η παραγωγή πάει κατευθείαν στην κατανάλωση και οτι περισσεύει φορτίζει μπαταρίες.
3. Για πιό οικονομική χρήση εννοείται ότι θα βάλεις αέριο, το οποίο θα χρησιμοποιείται για θερμοσίφωνα, θέρμανση, φούρνο και εστίες (κουζίνα). Ειναι πολύ πιο οικονομικό είτε με ΔΕΗ είτε με φωτοβολταικά, οπότε λογικά ρίχνεις την κατανάλωση ρεύματος απο τις ενεργοβόρες αυτές συσκευές πάρα πολύ. Εναλλακτικά εαν θες όλα ρεύμα, βάζεις συστοιχία πάνελς ισχύος 10 κιλοβατ (40 κιλοβατώρες τουλάχιστον ημερησίως το λιγότερο) και μπαταρίες 40 κιλοβατωρών...

----------


## button

με λίγα λογία ... Το ρίσκο είναι μεγάλο τώρα και για επόμενα 3-4 χρονιά

----------


## DJTaurus

Για αυτην την εταιρια ξερει κανεις τιποτα?
http://www.heckertsolar.com/

----------


## amoydar

> 1. Δεν μιλάμε για πλήρη απεξάρτηση. Απλά κόβεις σημαντικά τον λογαριασμό. Εκεί που θα έκαιγες 2800 κιλοβατώρες στο τετράμηνο με ΔΕΗ, θα καίς πχ 600. Και θα είναι με το χαμηλότερο τιμολόγιο αυτές, γλυτώνεις τις ακριβές κιλοβατώρες. Ούτως ή άλλως τα άλλα κόστη (δημοτικά τέλη, ερτ) δεν μπορείς να τα γλυτώσεις.
> 2. Μια οικογένεια καταναλώνει κατα μέσο όρο 2000 κιλοβατώρες το τετράμηνο. Μαζί με πιστολάκια φούρνους και τα ρέστα, και θερμοσίφωνα μαζί. Αντε να σου πω 3000 κιλοβατώρες (σπάταλη οικογένεια). αυτό ισοδυναμεί κατα μέσο όρο σε 3000 / 120 = 25 κιλοβατώρες κατανάλωση ημερησίως. Μιλάμε για σπάταλη κατάσταση. Οπότε τα νούμερά σου είναι λάθος, μια χαρά φτάνει μια συστοιχεία των 20 κιλοβατωρών και για το βράδυ. Την ημέρα η παραγωγή πάει κατευθείαν στην κατανάλωση και οτι περισσεύει φορτίζει μπαταρίες.
> 3. Για πιό οικονομική χρήση εννοείται ότι θα βάλεις αέριο, το οποίο θα χρησιμοποιείται για θερμοσίφωνα, θέρμανση, φούρνο και εστίες (κουζίνα). Ειναι πολύ πιο οικονομικό είτε με ΔΕΗ είτε με φωτοβολταικά, οπότε λογικά ρίχνεις την κατανάλωση ρεύματος απο τις ενεργοβόρες αυτές συσκευές πάρα πολύ. Εναλλακτικά εαν θες όλα ρεύμα, βάζεις συστοιχία πάνελς ισχύος 10 κιλοβατ (40 κιλοβατώρες τουλάχιστον ημερησίως το λιγότερο) και μπαταρίες 40 κιλοβατωρών...



Άμα ήταν τόσο συμφερον και τόσο εύκολο θα το ελιχαν κανει όλοι.  Δε ειναι όμως. Γιατί μπαταρίες θα πρέπει να αλλάζεις κάθε 4-5 χρόνια ( δύσκολα θα κρατήσουν απόδοση 7χρόνια ) γιατί για το αέριο επιβαρύνεσαι επιπλεόν με το πάγιο της ΔΕΠΑ όπου για να το κάνεις απόσβεση πρέπει να βάλεις ( πληντύρια-φούρνους-θέρμανση ) και έτσι να χρεωθείς ένα επιπλεόν κόστος κάθως ουτές οι συσκευές κοστίζουν ένα σεβαστό ποσό επειπλεόν σε σχέση με τις συμβατικές. Και το ζητούμενο είναι πια ο χρόνος που θα κάνεις την απόσβεση των χρημάτων. Γιατί για 20κwh θες μπαταρίες κόστους περίπου 10Κ που πρέπει να τις αλλάζεις σχετικά συχνά.. Και αν βάλεις επιπλέον ότι και τα πανελ σου έχουν μείωση απόδοσης , και πιθανές φθορές ( επιπλεόν έξοδα ) και διάφορα άλλα που θα τα βρεις στο δρόμο το σκέφτεσαι τελικά. Το βραδυ προφανώς καλύπτεις τις αναγκες ενός σπιτιού αλλά το θέμα είναι αν η όλη επενδυση είναι κερδοφόρα ή ποτε γίνεται κερδοφορα.

----------


## agrelaphon

> ...
> Γι' αυτό προσοχή και μην στηρίξετε όλα τα όνειρά σας στα Φ/Β όπως αντίστοιχα στήριξαν πολλοί τα όνειρά τους στο Χρηματιστήριο το 1999 και πήγαν άκλαφτοι. Γνώμη μου είναι να στήσετε εγκατάσταση για να τις ανάγκες του σπιτιού ή εξοχικού σας, δηλαδή πάνελ και μπαταρίες. Ότι περισεύει ας το πουλάτε στη ΔΕΗ.


Αυτό που λες δεν συμφέρει με τίποτα. Ή θα πουλάς όλο το ρεύμα στη ΔΕΗ, ή θα πας να γλιτώσεις τα πάγια (για εξοχικό). Δεν θα πουλάς στον εαυτό σου ρεύμα με 0.55Ε την KWh




> ...
> Τώρα με ένα κόστος φωτοβολταικών της τάξεως συνολικά στα 4-5 ευρώ ανα βατ ισχύος, για 5 κιλοβάτ ισχύ θα έχουμε κόστος 25,000 ευρώ, χοντρικά άλλα 10,000 για inverters και μπαταρίες, συνολο 35,000 ευρώ.
> ...


4-5 Ε για κόστος μόνο των πάνελ είναι πολλά, τα παραλές. 3-4 Ε θα ήταν μια πιο σωστή εκτίμηση  :Wink:

----------


## anon

@amoydar μπορεί να μην συμφωνούμε στα νούμερα ακριβώς, πχ οι μπαταρίες βαθιάς φόρτισης όντως έχουν 7 και βάλε χρόνια ζωής, ωστόσο βάλε βγάλε μερικά νούμερα δεν αλλάζει το αποτέλεσμα, ότι δηλαδή δεν συμφέρει. 

@agrelaphon. 3-4 euro με 4-5 που λέω εγώ και δεν είναι μεγάλη διαφορά, άσε δε που 3-4 είναι με τιμές αμερικής, εδώ είναι πιο τσιμπημένες οι τιμές. Εαν κάνεις μια πολύ μεγάλα μονάδα, όχι οικιακό σύστημα, τότε μπορείς να φτάσεις και στα 3 ευρώ το βατ. Σε οικιακό συστημα δεν νομίζω μέχρι τώρα, αλλά το θετικό ειναι ότι οι τιμές είτε πέφτουν ή δεν ανεβαίνουν, οπότε γίνεται οικονομικότερο φωτοβολταικο. Απέχουμε ομως ακόμα απο το να πέσει κάτω απο το 1 ευρώ το βατ... Και βασικά αυτό γιατί η παγκόσμια παραγωγή δεν επαρκεί να καλύψει την ζήτηση! Οταν η παραγωγή ξεπεράσει την ζήτηση, τότε θα πέσουν οι τιμές αρκετά.

----------


## frap

*Spoiler:*







> ΥΓ. Δεν έβαλα 20 χρόνια, θεωρώ το διάστημα πολύ μεγάλο. Επίσης δεν έβαλα κόστη, όπως πχ ασφάλιση που μπορεί κάποιος να θέλει για κλοπή ή φυσική καταστροφή (χαλάζι) ή αστοχία υλικού ή δεν ξέρω τι. Προς το παρόν φαίνεται μια επένδυση για την περίπτωση ιδιόχρησης της παραγωγής ως μη συμφέρουσα, ή με οριακό κέρδος... Δεδομένου τον μεγάλο χρόνο απόσβεσης και των πιθανών κινδύνων, το γεγονός να λειτουργείς χωρίς κέρδος το θεωρώ ως κακή επένδυση.


Παρέλειψες ότι οι μπαταρίες θα θέλουν αλλαγή κάθε 4-5 χρόνια... ίσως πάνε μέχρι 6 εάν είναι gel αλλά με επιπλέον κόστος...
		


Ooops  :Smile:

----------


## anon

Oι deep cycle batteries μόνο μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για αποθήκευση ενέργειας για χρησιμοποίηση αργότερα, με το σκεπτικό της αυτοδυναμίας απο το δίκτυο ΔΕΗ. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_cycle_battery
και ναι, είναι gel κυρίως.
Kαι μεγάλες μπαταρίες για αποθήκευση ενέργειας μπορεί να έχουν και 15+ χρόνια ζωής... (βέβαια το κόστος ανεβαίνει). Εαν χρειάζεσαι να αποθηκεύσεις πολλή ενέργεια αναγκαστικά πας σε μεγάλες μονάδες, και όχι πολλές μπαταρίες παράλληλα (χάνεις πολύ ενέργεια μεταξύ τους σε θερμότητα, οταν οι πιο αδύναμες μπαταρίες θα τραβάνε ρεύμα απο τις πιο γεμάτες μιας και θα είναι παράλληλα).

δείτε εδώ:http://hupsolarone.com/specs.htm

Πχ μια συστοιχεία, στα 24V, για 38KWh, κοστίζει σχεδόν 10,000 δολλάρια. Εγγυημένα για 10 χρόνια. Με καλή συντήρηση μπορεί να κρατήσει πάνω απο 15.

----------


## ares

Και κάτι ενδιαφέρον από την Καθημερινή




> *Επένδυση μαμούθ σε φωτοβολταϊκά από ΔΕΗ - Αμερικανούς
> Tο μεγαλύτερο φωτοβολταϊκό πάρκο διεθνώς ισχύος 200 MW
> Αγώνας δρόμου για υπογραφές πριν από τη ΔΕΘ*
> 
> Της Χρυσας Λιαγγου
> 
> Στις αχανείς εκτάσεις του λιγντικού κέντρου Kοζάνης θα εγκατασταθεί εκτός απροόπτου το μεγαλύτερο φωτοβολταϊκό πάρκο στον κόσμο. Πρόκειται για επένδυση συνολικού ύψους 600 εκατ. ευρώ που σχεδιάζει μεγάλη αμερικανική εταιρεία σε συνεργασία με τη ΔEH. O αρχικός σχεδιασμός προβλέπει την εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων συνολικής ισχύος 200 μεγαβάτ σε έκταση 5.000 στρεμμάτων περίπου. To έργο μπορεί να επεκταθεί σε 8.000 στρέμματα μετά τη διασφάλιση σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες της αρμόδιας γενικής διεύθυνσης της ΔEH επιπλέον στρεμμάτων, δίνοντας τη δυνατότητα πρόσθετης ισχύος 100 MW. Στην περίπτωση αυτή η συνολική ισχύς θα ανέλθει σε 300 MW και το συνολικό κόστος της επένδυης στα 800 εκατ. ευρώ.

----------


## stef2

> Πχ μια συστοιχεία, στα 24V, για 38KWh, κοστίζει σχεδόν 10,000 δολλάρια. Εγγυημένα για 10 χρόνια. Με καλή συντήρηση μπορεί να κρατήσει πάνω απο 15.


anon μήπως μπορείς να αναλύσεις λίγο το θέμα ¨καλή συντήρηση" ;
ευχαριστώ

----------


## anon

> anon μήπως μπορείς να αναλύσεις λίγο το θέμα ¨καλή συντήρηση" ;
> ευχαριστώ


Για πολύ μεγάλη διάρκεια (>30-40 χρόνια) υπάρχουν οι μπαταρίες νικελίου - σιδήρου. Μπαταρίες οξέος μολύβδου για τέτοιες εγκαταστάσεις μεγάλες είναι ανοικτού τύπου, και ελέγχεις την πυκνότητα και συμπληρώνεις υγρά όσο πρέπει. Το ίδιο και με τις νικελίου - σιδήρου.

----------


## stef2

> Για πολύ μεγάλη διάρκεια (>30-40 χρόνια) υπάρχουν οι μπαταρίες νικελίου - σιδήρου. Μπαταρίες οξέος μολύβδου για τέτοιες εγκαταστάσεις μεγάλες είναι ανοικτού τύπου, και ελέγχεις την πυκνότητα και συμπληρώνεις υγρά όσο πρέπει. Το ίδιο και με τις νικελίου - σιδήρου.


ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## DJTaurus

«Πυρετός» για τα φωτοβολταϊκά, πιάσαμε το πλαφόν έως το... 2020
http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...pubid=55777155

----------


## Maynen

καλα κρασια

----------


## DJTaurus

Eνας γνωστος μου κατεθεσε σημερα τα προαπαιτουμενα και του ειπαν οι αιτησεις μετα της 4ις σεπτεμβριου θα περασουν επιτροπη σε ενα χρονο κ βλεπουμε.....

----------


## giwrgosth

Θα κλάψουν μανούλες...
Σε λίγα χρόνια θα μαζεύουν οι τράπεζες τα φωτοβολταϊκά από τα χωράφια *τους*.

----------


## jimmakosx

> Θα κλάψουν μανούλες...
> Σε λίγα χρόνια θα μαζεύουν οι τράπεζες τα φωτοβολταϊκά από τα χωράφια *τους*.


Το θέμα είναι ότι μαζί με τα φωτοβολταϊκά θα πάρουν και τα χωράφια τους :Thinking:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Το θέμα είναι ότι μαζί με τα φωτοβολταϊκά θα πάρουν και τα χωράφια τους


Το "τους" το έχω με bold αν είδες...  :Whistle:

----------


## jimmakosx

> Το "τους" το έχω με bold αν είδες...


 :One thumb up:

----------


## dchatz

Υπάρχει και μια άλλη παγίδα που δεν έχει σκεφτεί κανείς.

Ωραία κάνεις σύμβαση με τη ΔΕΗ για 25 χρόνια.

Ποιος εξασφαλίζει όμως ότι σε 2-3-5 χρόνια θα υπάρχει ακόμα η ΔΕΗ;

Έτσι που πάμε όλα είναι πιθανα. Π.Χ. σπάσιμο σε θυγατρικές, πώληση των θυγατρικών και ποιος ξέρει τι άλλο ...

----------


## giwrgosth

> Έτσι που πάμε όλα είναι πιθανα. Π.Χ. σπάσιμο σε θυγατρικές, πώληση των θυγατρικών και ποιος ξέρει τι άλλο ...


Μα αυτό θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή, είναι στο πρόγραμμα αν δεν κάνω λάθος, η ΔΕΗ θα γίνει κομμάτια και θα υπάρχει άλλη εταιρεία για τη διανομή, άλλη για την παραγωγή κλπ, οπότε θα πάψουν να ισχύουν και οι συμβάσεις και θα πάνε μετά εκβιαστικά να πάρουν φτηνό ρεύμα από τους παραγωγούς.
Και τι θα τους πεις τότε, αν αντί για 50 λεπτά σου δώσουν 10? Δε σου το πουλάω τόσο φτηνά? Κράτα το να ανάβεις προβολείς να κάνεις πάρτι όταν θα έρθουν οι τράπεζες να σου πάρουν τα σώβρακα.
Αυτό με τα φωτοβολταϊκά στους αγρότες είναι μια από τις μεγαλύτερες απάτες που έχουν γίνει στη χώρα, μεγαλύτερη ίσως και από αυτή του χρηματιστηρίου.
Αν το αφήσεις το χωράφι έτσι από μόνο του, βλήτα να βγάζει, θα έχεις κέρδος, τουλάχιστον θα τρως τα βλήτα.

----------


## jimmakosx

> Αν το αφήσεις το χωράφι έτσι από μόνο του, βλήτα να βγάζει, θα έχεις κέρδος, τουλάχιστον θα τρως τα βλήτα.


 :ROFL:  :Laughing:

----------


## tsavman

Μια χαρά είναι τα βλήτα, βραστά με πολύ λεμονάκι σαλάτα..  :ROFL: 


On Topic

Στην περιοχή της Δυτικής Μακεδονίας παρατηρώ μεγάλη αύξηση των φωτοβολταϊκών εγκαταστάσεων, τόσο από ιδιώτες αλλά και από τη ΔΕΗ (τοπικές φήμες προς το παρόν αυτό)

----------


## milopitas

ενδιαφερον

----------


## anon

προς το παρόν οι τιμές των φωτοβολταικών είναι υψηλές. Και αυτό γιατί η παραγωγή δεν προλαβαίνει την κατανάλωση, και ειδικά στα καινούργια πάνελς που ειναι πολύ πολύ οικονομικά (αλλά όχι τόσο καλά σε απόδοση, πχ nanosolar) εχουν δεσμευμένες παραγωγές ετών μπροστά. Η μεγάλη επανάσταση θα γίνει όταν φτάσει η παραγωγή να ξεπεράσει την ζήτηση (πχ θυμηθείτε τις επίπεδες οθόνες και τηλεοράσεις πριν 5-6 χρόνια που ήταν σε τιμές και που είναι τώρα) οι τιμές θα πεσουν στο 1/4 ή και λιγότερο.

----------


## DJTaurus

> Υπάρχει και μια άλλη παγίδα που δεν έχει σκεφτεί κανείς.
> Ωραία κάνεις σύμβαση με τη ΔΕΗ για 25 χρόνια.
> Ποιος εξασφαλίζει όμως ότι σε 2-3-5 χρόνια θα υπάρχει ακόμα η ΔΕΗ;


Δεν προκειται να ιδιωτικοποιηθεί πανω απο το 40%.Αν γινει 100% λογικα τους πας δικαστηριο βαση συμβολαιου σε περιπτωση που δεν σε πληρωσουν.




> Και τι θα τους πεις τότε, αν αντί για 50 λεπτά σου δώσουν 10? Δε σου το πουλάω τόσο φτηνά?


Η τελευταια τροποποιηση λεει οτι για 4 χρονια θα παραμεινει στο 0.39.Αλλα και παλι εχεις 2 επιλογες...βαζεις φωτοβολταικα με δικο σου κεφαλαιο και μικρο δανειο ωστε να κανεις γρηγορη αποσβεση στην 5ετια και μετα για 20 χρονια ο κοσμος να χαλασει να εχεις κερδος μικρο ή μεγαλο αναλογα με το πως θα κυμανθει η kw ή αν εισαι ελευθερος επαγγελματιας και εχεις ακινητα σε συμφερει να παρεις δανειο γιατι εχεις αποφορολογηση.Τωρα αν πηγαινει ο καθε εξυπνακιας αγροτης/δημοσιος υπαλληλος των 1000 ευρω και παιρνει το ρισκο ενος τετοιου δανειου με σκοπο να πλουτισει απο το πουθενα θα του παρουν και τα σωβρακα...ασε κ που πλεον δανειο δυσκολα παιρνεις.Η προθεσμια για αιτησεις ηταν μεχρι 4ις σεπτεμβρη και θα εξεταστουν εντος 3ων μηνων.Οσοι πηγαν μετα τους ειπαν σε 1 χρονο κ βλεπουμε οποτε φαινεται οτι η κατασταση ειναι υπο ελεγχο και κακως αρκετοι συγκρινουν τα φωτοβολταικα με το χρηματιστηριο οταν μαλστα υπαρχει εντολη απο την EE οτι μεχρι το 2020 το 20% πρεπει να ειναι απο ανανεωσιμες πηγες...οι ανεμογεννήτριες δεν εχουν την αποδοση των φωτοβολταικων και τα υδροηλεκτρικα που ειναι τα καλυτερα τα κλεινουν οι οικολογοι.Οσοι γνωστοι μας εχουν βαλει φωτοβολταικα καθε διμηνο πρωτη του μηνα η ΔΕΗ τους βαζει τα χρηματα στην τραπεζα και δεν εχουν απολυτως κανενα προβλημα.Και επειδη κατηγορουμε τις τραπεζες για τα δανεια κανεις δεν σε αναγκαζει να το παρεις με τους ορους τους...μπορεις να τους διαπραγματευτεις.

----------


## anon

το έχουμε συζητήσει διεξοδικά σε παλαιότερα μυνήματα ότι η επένδυση σε φωτοβολταικά ειναι χαμηλής, πολύ χαμηλής απόδοσης επένδυση. Εαν και εφόσον η αγορά ενέργειας δεν έχει τρομερα σκαμπανεβάσματα όπως επίσης και τα κόστη στα φωτοβολταικά, τότε μπορείς να περιμένεις ένα σχεδόν σίγουρο σταθερό εισόδημα. Αλλά μικρό σε σχέση με το επενδυθέν κεφάλαιο σε σύγκριση με άλλες επενδύσεις.

Για τίς τρέχουσες τιμές σε πάνελς εχω βρεί αυτό:
http://www.ecobusinesslinks.com/solar_panels.htm

Ανανεώνεται σχεδόν καθημερινά. Βλέπω ότι η τιμή ανα watt εχει φτάσει το 1,5 δολλάριο (απο 3-4 που ξέραμε πριν ένα χρόνο περίπου). Βέβαια το συνολικό κόστος είναι μεγαλύτερο γιατί περιλαμβάνει και άλλα κόστη όπως και τις απαραίτητες εργασίες τοποθέτησης κλπ.

----------


## petasis

Εγώ πάλι γιατί φαντάζομαι ότι οι τιμές του ρεύματος θα γνωρίσουν τρελή αύξηση την επόμενη διετία; Αν η τιμή αγοράς της κιλοβατόρας είναι μεγαλύτερη από την τιμή πώλησης, θα συμφέρει;

Επίσης νομίζω ότι η σύμβαση είναι με τον ΔΕΣΜΙΕ και όχι με την ΔΕΗ, ισχύει;

----------


## teen_spirit

ειναι πολυ καλη επένδυση ακομα και με δανειο το ρισκο ειναι πολυ μικρο και τα οφέλη μεγαλα εκτος και αν εχεις κανενα ζηλιάρη γειτονα και σου σπασει τα φωτοκυτταρα χαχα

----------


## Eaglos

Μικρό ρίσκο, μεγάλα οφέλη.... Τα ίδια έλεγαν σε όλους όσους έπαιξαν και έχασαν στη μεγάλη φούσκα του Χρηματιστηρίου το 1999. Μακρυά και αγαπημένοι.

----------


## jimmakosx

> Μικρό ρίσκο, μεγάλα οφέλη.... Τα ίδια έλεγαν σε όλους όσους έπαιξαν και έχασαν στη μεγάλη φούσκα του Χρηματιστηρίου το 1999. Μακρυά και αγαπημένοι.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## Eaglos

Διαβάστε επίσης και εδώ να δείτε ότι δεν είναι όλα ρόδινα.


*Spoiler:*





*ΕΜΠΟΡΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΔΕΙΕΣ ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΕΝΔΥΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΑ ΦΩΤΟΒΟΛΤΑΪΚΑ. ΕΝΝΕΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΔΕΚΑ ΑΝΑΖΗΤΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΤΗ …ΚΑΙ Η ΦΟΥΣΚΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΝΕΙ*

Πληθαίνουν οι άδειες παραγωγής για φωτοβολταϊκά που βγαίνουν καθημερινά στο σφυρί, στην περίφημη «παρααγορά των ΑΠΕ». Mπορεί στο παρελθόν η αγορά αυτή να γνώρισε λαμπρές ημέρες, όταν η τιμή πώλησης ανά εγκατεστημένο μεγαβάτ έφτασε έως τις 800.000 ευρώ (2007), σήμερα όμως διέρχεται τη δική της κρίση, η οποία χαρακτηρίζεται από υπερπροσφορά και κατακόρυφη πτώση τιμών. Αδεια ενός φωτοβολταϊκού 100 KW κόστιζε πριν από ένα χρόνο 90.000 ευρώ και τώρα πουλιέται 30.000 χωρίς να βρίσκονται αγοραστές. 

Oι ίδιες πηγές αναφέρουν ότι περίπου 9 στις 10 ώριμες άδειες παραγωγής φωτοβολταϊκών αναζητούν αυτή τη στιγμή αγοραστή! H αναλογία μπορεί να φαίνεται εξωπραγματική, αν όμως κανείς δει προσεκτικά τα επίσημα στοιχεία της PAE σχετικά με τις άδειες που έχουν εκδοθεί και τα στοιχεία του ΔEΣMHE για τις νέες συνδέσεις, θα διαπιστώσει ότι η εικόνα που μεταφέρεται από την αγορά δεν απέχει από την πραγματικότητα. Eνώ έχουν εκδοθεί άδειες για την παραγωγή συνολικά 2.800 MW, το ένα τρίτο των οποίων βρίσκεται σε ώριμο στάδιο, στο σύστημα έχουν ενταχθεί μόλις 80 MW.

H πλειοψηφία των ώριμων έργων, αυτά δηλαδή που έχουν φτάσει στο στάδιο έκδοσης άδειας εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας, δεν μπορούν να προχωρήσουν και αναζητούν αγοραστή.

H βασική αιτία της έξαρσης του παρεμπορίου των αδειών, κυρίως στα φωτοβολταϊκά όπου και έχει μεταφερθεί με τον νέο νόμο η μεγάλη ζήτηση, είναι το πρόβλημα της χρηματοδότησης. Eπενδυτές όλων των κατηγοριών από τους αγρότες και τα νοικοκυριά που αποφασίζουν να βάλουν φωτοβολταϊκά πάνελ στη ταράτσα τους έως τις μεγάλες εταιρείες, αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα διασφάλισης των απαιτούμενων κεφαλαίων. Oι ξένες τράπεζες δεν χρηματοδοτούν λόγω του ρίσκου της χώρας και οι ελληνικές, παρότι έχουν αναπτύξει αντίστοιχα προγράμματα, παρέχουν με φειδώ δάνεια, λόγω της έλλειψης ρευστότητας. Στις επενδύσεις μικρής κλίμακας τα δάνεια δίνονται στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις με εκχώρηση σύμβασης από τον επενδυτή και σε υψηλά επιτόκια που κυμαίνονται στο 7%-9%. 

H πρόσφατη μάλιστα απόφαση της ισπανικής κυβέρνησης να μειώσει την εγγυημένη τιμή για νέες εγκαταστάσεις φωτοβολταϊκών πάρκων και φωτοβολταϊκών στις στέγες σε ποσοστό 45% και 20% αντίστοιχα, αλλά και η πρόθεση για αναδρομικές μειώσεις για έργα που βρίσκονται ήδη σε λειτουργία σε ποσοστό 30% ως μέτρο εξόδου της χώρας από την κρίση, έχει προκαλέσει ανησυχία στις τράπεζες. 

Πλέον το ρίσκο που μέχρι πρότινος εθεωρείτo μηδενικό λόγω της διασφάλισης εγγυημένης τιμής για 20 χρόνια, με συμβάσεις από το ΔEΣMHE και τη ΔEH, δείχνει να είναι σαφώς μεγαλύτερο. Eνας ακόμη παράγοντας που μεγεθύνει το ρίσκο για επενδυτές και τράπεζες είναι η αμφισβήτηση της μακροχρόνιας δυνατότητας του ΔEΣMHE να παρέχει την εγγυημένη τιμή των φωτοβολταϊκών (450 ευρώ η μεγαβατώρα με μηχανισμό μείωσης ανά εξάμηνο).

Aπό τα στοιχεία που επεξεργάστηκε η αρμόδια υπηρεσία του YΠEKA και έλαβε υπόψη της η υπουργός κ. Tίνα Mπιρμπίλη για την κατανομή της παραγόμενης ισχύος από AΠE μέχρι το 2020 ανά τεχνολογία, προκύπτει ότι το τέλος AΠE εάν μέχρι το 2014 εγκατασταθούν τα προγραμματισμένα 1.500 μεγαβάτ, θα φτάσει στα 14 ευρώ η μεγαβατώρα, από 5,57 ευρώ σήμερα. Tο κόστος αυτό μετακυλίεται στους καταναλωτές μέσω των τιμολογίων ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος και για τον λόγο αυτό η οικονομικότητα του συστήματος αποτελεί βασική παράμετρο της ανάπτυξης των ΑΠΕ σε όλες τις χώρες.

Για «εδραίωση συνθηκών παρεμπορίου αδειών» κατηγορεί την πολιτική ηγεσία του YΠEKA ο Σύνδεσμος Eταιρειών Φωτοβολταϊκών, ζητώντας την ανάκληση της υπουργικής απόφασης για την κατανομή ισχύος. Σε σχετική ανακοίνωσή του καταγγέλλει επίσης ότι η απόφαση δίνει τη μερίδα του λέοντος των φωτοβολταϊκών (34%) στους αγρότες, παραβιάζοντας κάθε κανόνα ανταγωνισμού.

Της Xρυσας Λιαγγου

ΠΡΕΖΑ TV
18-9-2010

----------


## Eaglos

Δείτε επίσης και τις απορίες του Συνδέσμου Εταιριών Φωτοβολταϊκών για τις άδειες και το κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό να γίνουν όλα τα έργα...

http://www.helapco.gr/library/16_9_1...2010_Final.pdf

----------


## amoydar

Τελικά το κόλπο είναι απλό. Δεν θέλει η ΔΕΗ να επενδύσει μόνη της με δικά της κεφάλαια στα φωτοβολταικά. Βάζει λοιπόν τους αγρότες ( που δεν έχουν θιχτεί και πολύ από το μνημόνιο ) να αγοράσουν οι ίδιοι με δικά τους $$ τα φωοτοβολταικά. Τσιμπάνε οι περισσότεροι και δανείζονται ποσά των ~200Κ με την προοπτική 25ετους πώλησης ενέργειας σε ελκυστικές τιμές. Έλα όμως που η ΔΕΗ δεν δεσμεύεται πουθενά ότι θα αγοράζει ολόκληρη την παραγώμενη ποσότητα ενέργειας από τα πάρκα των αγροτων. Έτσι σε 3-4-5 χρόνια θα σταματήσει να αγοράζει ΟΛΟ το ρέυμα αλλά όσο θέλει. Οι αγρότες θα αποκτήσουν οικονομικό έλλειμα και δυσκολία αποπληρωμής του δανείου. Η τράπεζα θα κατάσχει τα πάρκα τα οποία θα πληστιριάζει στη ΔΕΗ σε ελκυστικές τιμές. Έτσι θα περάσουν στην κατοχή της ΔΕΗ τα πάρκα με πολύ απλό και έξυπνο τρόπο.

----------


## uncharted

> Τελικά το κόλπο είναι απλό. Δεν θέλει η ΔΕΗ να επενδύσει μόνη της με δικά της κεφάλαια στα φωτοβολταικά. Βάζει λοιπόν τους αγρότες ( που δεν έχουν θιχτεί και πολύ από το μνημόνιο ) να αγοράσουν οι ίδιοι με δικά τους $$ τα φωοτοβολταικά. Τσιμπάνε οι περισσότεροι και δανείζονται ποσά των ~200Κ με την προοπτική 25ετους πώλησης ενέργειας σε ελκυστικές τιμές. Έλα όμως που η ΔΕΗ δεν δεσμεύεται πουθενά ότι θα αγοράζει ολόκληρη την παραγώμενη ποσότητα ενέργειας από τα πάρκα των αγροτων. Έτσι σε 3-4-5 χρόνια θα σταματήσει να αγοράζει ΟΛΟ το ρέυμα αλλά όσο θέλει. Οι αγρότες θα αποκτήσουν οικονομικό έλλειμα και δυσκολία αποπληρωμής του δανείου. Η τράπεζα θα κατάσχει τα πάρκα τα οποία θα πληστιριάζει στη ΔΕΗ σε ελκυστικές τιμές. Έτσι θα περάσουν στην κατοχή της ΔΕΗ τα πάρκα με πολύ απλό και έξυπνο τρόπο.


 :One thumb up: 

κομπινα α λα ΧΑΑ v2  :Whistle:

----------


## anon

Μα είναι απλό. Εαν ήταν όντως τόσο ελκυστική επένδυση, όλοι οι μεγαλοεπιχειρηματίες θα το έκαναν πρώτοι. Σιγα μην άφηναν τους κολλίγους να βγάζουν εύκολα φράγκα... Μακάκες είναι αυτοί; Αρα κάποιο λάκο έχει η φάβα..

----------


## jimmakosx

> Τελικά το κόλπο είναι απλό. Δεν θέλει η ΔΕΗ να επενδύσει μόνη της με δικά της κεφάλαια στα φωτοβολταικά. Βάζει λοιπόν τους αγρότες ( που δεν έχουν θιχτεί και πολύ από το μνημόνιο ) να αγοράσουν οι ίδιοι με δικά τους $$ τα φωοτοβολταικά. Τσιμπάνε οι περισσότεροι και δανείζονται ποσά των ~200Κ με την προοπτική 25ετους πώλησης ενέργειας σε ελκυστικές τιμές. Έλα όμως που η ΔΕΗ δεν δεσμεύεται πουθενά ότι θα αγοράζει ολόκληρη την παραγώμενη ποσότητα ενέργειας από τα πάρκα των αγροτων. Έτσι σε 3-4-5 χρόνια θα σταματήσει να αγοράζει ΟΛΟ το ρέυμα αλλά όσο θέλει. Οι αγρότες θα αποκτήσουν οικονομικό έλλειμα και δυσκολία αποπληρωμής του δανείου. Η τράπεζα θα κατάσχει τα πάρκα τα οποία θα πληστιριάζει στη ΔΕΗ σε ελκυστικές τιμές. Έτσι θα περάσουν στην κατοχή της ΔΕΗ τα πάρκα με πολύ απλό και έξυπνο τρόπο.





> κομπινα α λα ΧΑΑ v2


 Τα ίδια Παντελάκη μου τα ίδια Παντελή μου!
ε ρε απάτη :Thumb down:

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Μα είναι απλό. Εαν ήταν όντως τόσο ελκυστική επένδυση, όλοι οι μεγαλοεπιχειρηματίες θα το έκαναν πρώτοι. Σιγα μην άφηναν τους κολλίγους να βγάζουν εύκολα φράγκα... Μακάκες είναι αυτοί; Αρα κάποιο λάκο έχει η φάβα..




Ετσι ακριβώς. Δε νομίζω πως θα επέτρεπαν οι επαγγελματίες οικολόγοι τον κάθε μικρομεσαίο με μερικές μικροκαταθέσεις να τους φάει το εύκολο κεφάλαιο, ούτε την κυβέρνηση να θέλει να δώσει κίνητρα στους καημένους τους αγρότες.

Θέλουν να πιάσουν πουλιά από την μύτη. Αλλά αυτά όλα που λέμε είναι ευσεβείς δυσπιστίες και καχυποψίες.
Το μέλλον θα δείξει.

Αλήθεια όσοι υπογράψαν, μελετήσαν καλά τους όρους σύμβασης? Ισχύει τελικά αυτό που έγραψε κάποιος παραπάνω ότι η ΔΕΗ δεν είναι δεσμευμένη να αγοράζει το ρεύμα του παραγωγού? Αν υπάρχει τέτοια ασάφεια, έχει λάκκωμα η φάβα, όχι λάκο! :Scared:

----------


## vagdsl

Πολύ θεωρία συνομωσίας έχει πέσει στο νήμα.

Πάντως, για όσους ανησυχούν για την εξασφάλιση της χρηματοδότησης των εγγυημένων τιμών (feed-in tariffs) να τους πληροφορήσω πως οι τιμές αυτές δεν πληρώνονται ούτε από τον ΔΕΣΜΗΕ (που αγοράζει την ενέργεια), ούτε από την ΔΕΗ (που κάνει τις πληρωμές για λογαριασμό του ΔΕΣΜΗΕ).

Πληρώνονται από το τέλος ΑΠΕ που καταβάλλουν όλοι οι καταναλωτές ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας. 
Είναι προφανές πως όσο αυξάνει η διείσδυση των ΑΠΕ, και ειδικά των PV, το τέλος ΑΠΕ θα αυξάνεται. 
Φέτος για παράδειγμα αυξήθηκε 17 φορές...

Επίσης είναι βέβαιο πως οι εγγυημένες τιμές θα μειώνονται συνεχώς όπως και το κόστος. 
Οι μειώσεις θα αφορούν τα νέα συστήματα, δεν θα έχουν αναδρομική ισχύ.
-----------------
Όσον αφορά τα PV στις στέγες, συστήματα μέχρι 10 kW, τα πράγματα είναι απλά.
Επενδύεις 3.500(Χ 1..10) και εισπράττεις 700(Χ 1..10) τον χρόνο. Για 25 χρόνια.

Δεν γίνεσαι πλούσιος, μία λογική απόδοση παίρνεις και αποκτάς και μία ευχάριστη (στην αρχή τουλάχιστον) ασχολία να παρακολoυθείς από το PC την παραγωγή σου. 

Μακάρι να γεμίσουν οι στέγες και να μην μείνει περιθώριο για τεράστιες επενδύσεις και μεγαλοεπενδυτές.
-----------------

Η πλειοψηφία των μεγαλοεπενδυτών επιδίδεται προς το παρόν σε αγοραπωλησία αδειών, στο πανάρχαιο ελληνικό παιχνίδι της διαμεσολάβησης.

----------


## uncharted

> Πολύ θεωρία συνομωσίας έχει πέσει στο νήμα.


φιλε τα ιδια λεγανε και πριν 10 χρονια, χαρακτηριζαν "γραφικο" οποιον ελεγε για την επερχομενη φουσκα του ΧΑΑ...

αλλα -για να γινω και λιγο κυνικος- να σου πω κατι? στα τετοια μου εμενα, δεν προκειται να δωσω cent για "επενδυση" σε PV, σε μια χωρα οπου οι νομοι αλλαζουν κατα το δοκουν και η ΔΕΗ βρισκεται στο μεταιχμιο ιδιωτικοποιησης

οι ιδιοι που κλαιγονταν με το ΧΑΑ, θα κλαιγονται σε λιγα χρονια για την νεα "μπαζα"... οσο για τα λαμογια που θα "μαζεψουν το χαρτι", γνωστα πραματα -> θα πηξουμε στις "εξεταστικες" και στην "ανεξαρτητη" δικαιοσυνη

παρε κι ενα σχετικο λινκ: http://www.enet.gr/?i=issue.el.home&...010&s=naytilos

----------


## vagdsl

Μάλιστα. Σεβαστές οι απόψεις του σκιτσογράφου, πιθανόν και κάποιοι να βασίζουν τις επενδυτικές τους επιλογές σ'αυτές. Καλή τύχη.

Απλά να δώσω κι εγώ ένα link: http://www.sunnyportal.com/Templates...PlantList.aspx

Στην σελίδα αυτή εμφανίζονται στοιχεία για την παραγωγή (σε πραγματικό χρόνο και ιστορικά) εκατοντάδων εγκαταστάσεων PV από όλο τον κόσμο (445 στην Ελλάδα).

----------


## blugosi

Τα σημεία για να στήσει κομπίνα η κυβέρνηση είναι πολλά:

1) Ήδη άλλαξε ο νόμος και δίνεται προτεραιότητα στις ανεμογεννήτριες, με περιορισμό της ηλιακής ενέργειας που θα βάζει στο καθημερινό του πρόγραμμα ο ΔΕΣΜΗΕ. Αντίστοιχες αλλαγές μπορούν να γίνουν όποτε νά'ναι , με αποτέλεσμα η παραγόμενη από τους ιδιώτες /  αγρότες ενέργεια να μένει απούλητη.
2) Αν αρχίσουν να φορολογούν τα έσοδα , δε θα γίνει ποτέ η απόσβεση.
3) Αν απαιτήσουν συμμετοχή των παραγωγών στη συντήρηση και επισκευή του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ, ούτε ξέρει κανείς πόσα θα χρεώσει η ΔΕΗ.

Με λίγα λόγια, για να γίνουν αυτές οι δουλειές πρέπει ο πολίτης να εμπιστεύεται την κυβέρνηση. Υπάρχει κανείς που την εμπιστεύεται; Και αν εμπιστεύεται κάποιος για παράδειγμα την παρούσα κυβέρνηση, θα εμπιστευτεί και τη ΝΔ που θα παραλάβει κάποια στιγμή τη  σκυτάλη ανοικοδόμησης της χώρας;

----------


## Eaglos

> 2) Αν αρχίσουν να φορολογούν τα έσοδα , δε θα γίνει ποτέ η απόσβεση.


Μου φαντάζει απίστευτο να μην φορολογούν τα έσοδα. Για οικιακή χρήση νομίζω ότι δεν φορολουγούσαν αλλά για τέτοιες μονάδες σε χωράφια είναι λίγο δύσκολο. Έχεις διαβάσει κάτι σχετικό;

----------


## vagdsl

Για τα συστήματα στις στέγες μέχρι 10 kW δεν υπάρχει φορολόγηση.

Παίρνεις λογαριασμό που γράφει πάνω τι πληρώνεις για κατανάλωση και τι εισπράττεις για την παραγωγή.

Πας στο ταμείο και ανάλογα πληρώνεις ή εισπράττεις.

Δείτε την σχετική σελίδα της ΔΕΗ: http://www.dei.gr/default.aspx?id=6547&nt=18&lang=1

Απλή διαδικασία είναι, πιο απλή από το να βάλεις ρεύμα σε νέα οικοδομή.

Υπάρχουν και εταιρείες που τα κάνουν όλα για εσάς, μέχρι και δάνειο. Θα σας κοστίσει περίπου 5.000 παραπάνω. (Δικός μου αυθαίρετος υπολογισμός).

--------------

Για συστήματα πάνω από 10 kW είναι μπίζνα. Και στις μπίζνες υπάρχουν έσοδα, έξοδα, αποσβέσεις, κέρδη και βέβαια φόροι.

----------


## anon

Oλα όμως μπορούν να αλλάξουν. Αυτό που είναι σημερα αφορολόγητο, αύριο μπορει να φάει τέτοιες καμπανιές, που να σουρθει ο ουρανός σφονδύλι. Αρκεί μια υπουργική απόφαση, να βγεί ένα προεδρικό διάταγμα και τέλος. Στην χώρα αυτή το καθεστώς ότι τίποτε δεν είναι σίγουρο, ειδικά απο το κράτος, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις μακροπρόθεσμη στρατηγική.

----------


## konenas

> Μάλιστα. Σεβαστές οι απόψεις του σκιτσογράφου, πιθανόν και κάποιοι να βασίζουν τις επενδυτικές τους επιλογές σ'αυτές. Καλή τύχη.
> 
> Απλά να δώσω κι εγώ ένα link: http://www.sunnyportal.com/Templates...PlantList.aspx
> 
> Στην σελίδα αυτή εμφανίζονται στοιχεία για την παραγωγή (σε πραγματικό χρόνο και ιστορικά) εκατοντάδων εγκαταστάσεων PV από όλο τον κόσμο (445 στην Ελλάδα).


Γιατί μόνο 3 από Δανία και από την «Νότια Δανία» 447;
και παραθέτω ακόμη, Ηνωμένα Αραβικά Εμιράτα 1, Ιράν 1, Ινδία 2, Πορτογαλία 47, Ισπανία 106

Αυτό το πόρταλ είναι εταιρικό;

----------


## filipoy

Δεν είναι όλες  η εγκαταστάσεις είναι  μόνο αυτοί που έχουν υλικά από την  συγκεκριμένη εταιρία.

----------


## jimmakosx

> Oλα όμως μπορούν να αλλάξουν. Αυτό που είναι σημερα αφορολόγητο, αύριο μπορει να φάει τέτοιες καμπανιές, που να σουρθει ο ουρανός σφονδύλι. Αρκεί μια υπουργική απόφαση, να βγεί ένα προεδρικό διάταγμα και τέλος. Στην χώρα αυτή το καθεστώς ότι τίποτε δεν είναι σίγουρο, ειδικά απο το κράτος, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις μακροπρόθεσμη στρατηγική.


Αυτό πλέον έχει γίνει κανόνας για την Ελλάδα! Όλα ξεκινάνε ρόδινα και μετά ψάχνεις πως θα καλύψεις το έλλειμά σου και αναρωτιέσαι πως συνέβει αυτό :Thumb down: 

*Φοβού τους Δαναούς και δώρα φέροντες*

----------


## koslyr

Μια σύντομη ενδεικτική οικονομική μελέτη για ένα Φωτοβολταικό Σύστημα σε στέγη (έκταση περίπου 120 τ.μ.):

Στοιχεία ΦΒ:
1) Ισχύς Συστήματος: 10 KW
2) Κόστος (ανά KW):   3.500 €
3) Ετήσια Παραγώμενη Ενέργεια (ανά ΚW): 1.300 KWh

Με βάση τα παραπάνω στοιχεία:
1) Συνολικό Κόστος Συστήματος: 35.000 €
2) Συνολική Ετήσια Παραγώμενη Ενέργεια: 13.000 KWh
3) Συνολικά Ετήσια Έσοδα (από ΔΕΗ): 13.000 * 0,55 =  7.150 €  

Επομένως (λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν ότι η απόδοση του ΦΒ δεν θα μειώνεται):
1) Απόσβεση Επένδυσης: Σε περίπου 5 χρόνια
2) Συνολικό Κόστος Επένδυσης: 35.000 €
3) Συνολικά Έσοδα 25ετιας (από ΔΕΗ): 7.150 * 25 = 178.750 €
4) Τυχόν Επιπλέον Κόστη 25ετιας: 25 * 1.000 = 25.000 €  
5) Συνολικά Καθαρά Κέρδη 25ετιας:  178.750 - 35.000 - 25.000 = *118.750 €*

_Στα "Τυχόν Επιπλέον Κόστη" συμπεριλαμβάνεται η όποια συντήρηση/επιδιόρθωση του ΦΒ.
_
Συνεπάγεται ότι επενδύοντας σήμερα 35.000 € σε ένα ΦΒ, θα μου αποφέρει καθαρό κέρδος περίπου 120.000 €. 
Δηλαδή το καθαρό ετήσιο κέρδος (για 25 χρόνια) θα είναι 4.800 €, *που αντιπροσωπεύει ετήσια απόδοση περίπου 14%.*

Όλα τα απαραπάνω αποτελούν μια προσεγγιστική αρχική οικονομική μελέτη για να έχουμε μια πρώτη αίσθηση της οικονομικής απόδοσης της συγκεκριμένης επένδυσης, με βάση τις παραδοχές που έχουν γίνει και την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία (αφορολόγητα έσοδα από ΑΠΕ, η ΔΕΗ θα αγοράζει στα 0,55 λ/KWh όλη την παραγώμενη ενέργεια....).

----------


## tsavman

Πολύ ωραία η οικονομική μελέτη, μόνο που το παρακάτω δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά:




> ..η ΔΕΗ θα αγοράζει στα 0,55 λ/KWh *όλη την παραγώμενη ενέργεια*....).

----------


## koslyr

> Πολύ ωραία η οικονομική μελέτη, μόνο που το παρακάτω δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά:
> _..η ΔΕΗ θα αγοράζει στα 0,55 λ/KWh όλη την παραγώμενη ενέργεια...._).


Πράγματι από όσο γνωρίζω δεν αναφέρεται, αλλά θεωρώ ότι για τόσο μικρές εγακατάστασεις (της τάξεως των 10KW) δεν θα υφίσταται ο κίνδυνος αυτός από την πλευρά της ΔΕΗ. 
Ίσως αυτή η παράμετρος να παίζει περισσότερο σε μεγαλύτερες εγκαταστάσεις, όπως αυτές σε αργοτεμάχια και χωράφια.
Πάντως σε κάθε επένδυση υπάρχει κάποιο ρίσκο και αστάθμητοι παράγοντες, δεν μπορεί να είναι όλα εγγυημένα. Ακόμη και τα λεφτά που αφήνεις στην τράπεζα σε μια προθεσμιακή κατάθεση μπορεί να τα χάσεις εάν χρεοκωπήσει η Τράπεζα. 
Για τον λόγο αυτόν ο καθένας μας θα πρέπει να σταθμίζει την απόδοση της επένδυσης συγκριτικά με τους κινδύνους που αναλαμβάνει και ανάλογα να αποφασίζει την υλοποίηση ή όχι αυτής.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μια σύντομη ενδεικτική οικονομική μελέτη για ένα Φωτοβολταικό Σύστημα σε στέγη (έκταση περίπου 120 τ.μ.):
> 
> Στοιχεία ΦΒ:
> 1) Ισχύς Συστήματος: 10 KW
> 2) Κόστος (ανά KW):   3.500 €
> 3) Ετήσια Παραγώμενη Ενέργεια (ανά ΚW): 1.300 KWh
> 
> Με βάση τα παραπάνω στοιχεία:
> 1) Συνολικό Κόστος Συστήματος: 35.000 €
> ...


1. Πολύ  σωστές αριθμητικές πράξεις

2. Τα ποσά σε 25 χρόνια μπορεί να είναι σε δραχμές

3.  Με βάση την αξιοπιστία πολιτικών και κράτους, έχεις σημαντικά περισσότερες πιθανότητες κέρδους αν τα παίξεις κόκκινο-μαύρο

----------


## anon

Μπορεί τώρα να αγοράζει με 55 λεπτά αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα συνεχίσει να αγοράζει με την ίδια τιμή. Εαν πραγματικά ίσχυε κάτι τέτοιο τότε θα είχε γεμίσει φωτοβολταικά όλη η ελλάδα, άρα κάποιο λάκο έχει η φάβα. και αναφέρθηκε πολλές φορές αυτό. Επίσης με δεδομένο την πιθανή ιδιωτικοποίηση της ΔΕΗ και αλλαγή καθεστώτος, μπορεί πολύ σύντομα να βρεθείς να πουλάς με 5 λεπτά την κιλοβατώρα (που θαταν λογικό, 55 λεπτά είναι απλά παράλογη τιμή). 

Ακόμα και εαν υποθέσουμε ότι όλο το σενάριο είναι αληθες, τότε με το που θα μπούνε πολλοί στην διαδικασία παραγωγής ενέργειας με φωτοβολταικα, η ΔΕΗ πολύ απλά θα μπεί μέσα, αγοράζοντας με 55 λεπτά και πουλώντας στο 1/5 ή και λιγότερο, ακόμα και εαν αυτό αποτελεί μικρό ποσοστό της συνολικά παραγώμενης ενέργεια. Οπερ σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να δώθηκε το καρότο για να βάλουν ορισμένοι, αλλά μόλις φτάσει σε κάποια μάζα, η τιμή αγοράς θα αναθεωρηθει. Η τιμή αγοράς επίσης να πώ είχε υπολογιστεί στα 55 λεπτά πριν 2-3 χρόνια, που τα φωτοβολταικα είχαν κόστος > 5 δολλάριο το βατ, όχι <4 που είναι σήμερα. Και αυτό παίζει επίσης ρόλο. Επίσης τα φωτοβολταικά δεν έχουν συνεχώς απόδοση 100%. Σε βάθος 20ετίας η απόδοση πέφτει στο 80% στην καλύτερη περίπτωση. 

Πάντως εαν αυξηθούν τα τιμολογια της ΔΕΗ σημαντικά, θα αξίζει και για ιδιόχρηση. Το μόνο αρνητικό που βλέπω είναι ότι περιμένω σημαντική πτώση τιμών άμεσα τα επόμενα χρόνια. δηλαδή περιμένουμε το κόστος να πέσει σε κάτω απο ένα δολλάριο το βάτ. δηλαδή κάτω απο 1000 ευρώ το κιλοβάτ ισχύος.

----------


## koslyr

Υπογράφεις μια Σύμβαση με μια εταιρεία που θεωρείται από τις μεγαλύτερες της χώρας. 
Σε αυτήν αναφέρεται ξεκάθαρα ποια είναι η τιμή στην οποία θα αγοράζει η ΔΕΗ. 

Εάν τώρα αυτό το αναραίσει είναι παρόμοιο, με το να πάω στην Εθνική να κάνω μια προθεσμιακή κατάθεση για Χ χρόνια με Υ επιτόκιο και ξαφνικά να μου αλλάξει το επιτόκιο. Δεν το βρίσκω πολύ πιθανό σενάριο. Παρόμοια όταν αγοράζεις ένα καλό αυτοκίνητο της τάξεως των 35.000 €(όσο περίπου στοιχίζει και ένα ΦΒ  για στέγη) ποιός σου εγγυάται ότι αυτό δεν θα βγάλει ζημιες σε μια πενταετία και δεν θα τρέχεις συνέχεια σε συνεργεία... 
Πάντως εάν υπάρχει τόση καχυποψία (που καλά κάνεις δεν σε αδικώ) απλώς δεν προχωράς στην εν λόγω επένδυση, όμως δεν συμφωνώ με την λογική "κάποιο λάκο έχει η φάβα" αλλά στο ότι υπάρχει ρίσκο σε κάθε επένδυση που κάνεις.

Επιπλέον το κόστος για τις ΑΠΕ ουσιαστικά δεν το αναλαμβάνει η ΔΕΗ, αλλά όλοι εμείς οι καταναλωτές μέσω τους "Τέλος ΑΠΕ".

----------


## stef2

> Μια σύντομη ενδεικτική οικονομική μελέτη για ένα Φωτοβολταικό Σύστημα σε στέγη (έκταση περίπου 120 τ.μ.):
> 
> Στοιχεία ΦΒ:
> 1) Ισχύς Συστήματος: 10 KW
> 2) Κόστος (ανά KW):   3.500 €
> 3) Ετήσια Παραγώμενη Ενέργεια (ανά ΚW): 1.300 KWh
> 
> Με βάση τα παραπάνω στοιχεία:
> 1) Συνολικό Κόστος Συστήματος: 35.000 €
> ...


η μελέτη ως πρώτη προσέγγιση είναι μια εικόνα...

αυτή είναι περίπου και η λογική που παρουσιάζουν τράπεζες και εταιρείες εγκαταστάσεων το θέμα, αλλά δεν λένε όλη την αλήθεια..

Κατ΄αρχήν να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι σήμερα και μέχρι τα μέσα του 2011 προκύπτει από τον πρόσφατο νόμο για τις ΑΠΕ, η υποχρέωση της ΔΕΗ να αγοράζει με 0,55
Μέχρι το 2019 η τιμή αυτή θα μειώνεται κατά 5% ετησίως και θα αυξάνεται με το 75% του τρέχοντος ετησίου πληθωρισμού.
Αρα κατ΄αρχήν θα έχουμε μεταβολές στο προσδοκώμενο έσοδο
Επίσης η ΔΕΗ θα αγοράζει το σύνολο της παραγώμενης ενέργειας και μάλιστα χωρίς να επικαλείται τον εθνικό μέσο όρο των 1360 kWh που δίνει το ΚΑΠΕ για την χώρα.

παρακάτω θα κάνω μερικές επισημάνσεις στην μελέτη, βάζοντας από πάνω με bold το τι αναφέρει η μελέτη και από κάτω την επισήμανση μου :

*2) Κόστος (ανά KW): 3.500 €*
πρόκειται για ενδεικτικό κόστος 
στην πρόσφατη έκθεση στο ΜΕΚ παιανίας οι τιμές που έδιναν οι εταιρείες κινούνται από 32.000 έως 41,700 πλέον ΦΠΑ

*3) Ετήσια Παραγώμενη Ενέργεια (ανά ΚW): 1.300 KWh*
Ο εθνικός μέσος όρος σύμφωνα με το ΚΑΠΕ είναι 1360 KWh
στην βόρεια Ελλάδα ξεκινά από 1150 KWh (πχ ορινές περιοχές με περιορισμένη ηλιοφάνεια λόγω σύνεφων κλπ) έως 1700 KWh στην νότια Ελλάδα (πχ Κρήτη)
Εδώ και δέκα χρόνια ίσως και περισσότερο λειτουργεί το φωτοβολταικό πάρκο της ΔΕΗ στη Σίφνο και τα μέχρι τώρα απότελεσματα λενε με εγκατεστημένη ισχύ 60 KW έχει μέση ετήσια παραγωγή (από το 2000) 100.000 KWh. Μια απλή διαίρεση μας οδηγεί στο συμπέρασμα των 100.000 / 60 = *1666,67 KWh ανα εγκατεστημένο KW* (τα στοιχεία από το "εγχειρίδιο ΑΠΕ για δυνητικούς χρήστες", εκδόσεις ΚΑΠΕ και υπάρχει δωρεάν στο site του ΚΑΠΕ για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται)
Η παραπάνω μέση ετήσια παραγωγή είναι εντυπωσιακή αλλά δεν γνωρίζουμε τις όποιες εργασίες συντήρησης και αντικατάστασης Φ/Β στοιχείων καθώς έχουμε ώς δεδομένο ότι η απόδοση των πάνελ "πέφτει" κατά 1% ετησίως δηλαδή τα πάνελ στην δεκαετία απόδίδουν το 90% και στην εικοσαετία το 80% της εγκατεστημένης ισχύος τους.
Γι αυτό και οι τράπεζες θέλουν την αποπληρωμή των σχετικών δανείων μέχρι την 10ετία ή ακόμη καλύτερα την ύπαρξη ενός αρχικού ποσού από τον επενδυτή ως ίδια συμμετοχή....

*3) Συνολικά Ετήσια Έσοδα (από ΔΕΗ): 13.000 * 0,55 = 7.150 €* 
από τα παραπάνω ετήσια έσοδα πρέπει να αφαιρέσουμε το ποσό που εμείς καταναλώνουμε καθώς η ΔΕΗ δεν αποδίδει το παραπάνω ποσό αλλά το συμψηφίζει με την κατανάλωση μας, η οποία από τα 0,08 μέχρι την 31-12-2010 θα ανέλθει στα 0,10 και κάτι μετά τις πρόσφατες αυξήσεις της ΔΕΗ για τις πρώτες 800 κιλοβατώρες που καταναλώνουμε γιατι μετά τις πρώτες 800 οι τιμή αλλάζει 
(λεπτομέρειες μπορεί κανείς να βρεί από το site της ΔΕΗ όπου αναφέρει αναλυτικά τις χρεώσεις και μετά από τον λογαριασμό του για να δεί την ετήσια κατανάλωση του σε κιλοβατώρες και να κάνει τους υπολογισμούς του...)

*1) Απόσβεση Επένδυσης: Σε περίπου 5 χρόνια*
Δυσυχώς αν κανείς λάβει υπόψη του τις παραπάνω παραμέτρους αλλά και το κόστος χρήματος η απόσβεση εκτινάσεται σε πάνω από 10 χρόνια έως και 15 ή 17.
Ανάλογα και με άλλες παραμέτρους όπως χρόνος που μέρος ή όλο το σύστημα μένει εκτός λειτουργίας πχ λόγω διακοπής της ΔΕΗ ή λόγω συντήρησης, περιοχή που είναι εγκατεστημένο λόγω αυξημένης σκόνης κλπ, θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος πχ πάνω από 40 βαθμούς κελσίου έχουμε υποαπόδοση των πάνελ κλπ κλπ
(άλλος ένας "κρυφός" λόγος που οι τράπεζες επιθυμούν "γρήγορη" αποπληρωμή των σχετικών δανείων....)
Ως προς το κόστος χρήματος θα πρέπει κανείς από το τελικό επιτόκιο (στην μελέτη αναφέρεται ένα 14% αλλά δυστυχώς δεν ισχύει με βάση τα παραπάνω....), να αφαιρέσει τον καθαρό τόκο τραπέζης, δηλαδή το ποσό που θα κέρδιζε από την τράπεζα αν δέσμευε τα χρήματα του για 25 χρόνια έστω και χωρίς ανατοκισμό γιατι αν υπολογίσει και τον ανατοκισμό των τόκων τα οικονομοτεχνικά αποτελέσματα θα τον αποτρέψουν από την επένδυση.

Υπάρχουν βέβαια και άλλες παράμετροι ή σκέψεις σχετικά με την επένδυση τις οποίες μπορεί να επικαλεστεί κανείς, για να ενισχύσει τα πλεονεκτήματα 
Πχ η συμβολή στη μείωση της ρύπανσης , η μείωση της εξάρτησης από τις εισαγωγές  πετρελαίου, κλπ κλπ και κυρίως τα πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα του Φ/Β πάρκου της Σίφνου, αλλά και τον προγραμματισμό της ΔΕΗ να επενδύσει περισσότερο σε ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα πάρκα στον κόσμο κάπου στην βόρεια Ελλάδα αλλά και να συμμετέχει σε αντίστοιχες επενδύσεις στην Λιβύη. Αυτό ανακοινώθηκε πρόσφατα στις εφημερίδες και δεν είναι παραμύθι.
Η ΔΕΗ όμως είναι μια εταιρεία που καλώς ή κακώς λαμβάνει υπόψη της και το τεράστιο κόστος ρύπων που θα την επιβαρύνει όσο χρησιμοποιεί λιγνίτη και πετρέλαιο και μάλιστα πολύ σύντομα (από του χρόνου νομίζω θα αρχίσει να πληρώνει απίστευτα ποσά...)
Συνεπώς την συμφέρει να αγοράζει πχ με 0,55 και να πουλά στην κατανάλωση με 0,08 ή 0,10 δεν έχει σημασία δεδομένου και του ότι η ενέργεια που αγοράζει από ΑΠΕ δεν θα υπερβεί το 20% της καταναλώμενης ενέργειας στην χώρα άρα το 1/5 από όσο πουλά
(στόχος 20-20-20 του ΥΠΕΚΑ) μέχρι το 2020...!!!! 
Στην Γερμανία η κιλοβατώρα πωλείται στην κατανάλωση προς 0,22 και ο παραγωγός από ΑΠΕ την πουλα στην αντίστοιχη ΔΕΗ προς 0,26 και παρά την πολύ μικρότερη μέση ετήσια απόδοση των Φ/Β λόγω λιγότερης ηλιοφάνειας θεωρείται καλή επένδυση (το γιατι δεν θέλω να το αναπτύξω εδώ γιατι θα πάει μακριά η βαλίτσα..)

Αυτό που λείπει από εμάς είναι αφενός μεν η εμπειρία από την μακρόχρονη χρήση και αξιοποίηση τέτοιων συστημάτων αφετέρου δε η απόκρυψη της πλήρους "εικόνας"-"αλήθειας" (και ανέφερα παραπάνω μερικές παραμέτρους) γιαυτό και υπάρχει ο σχετικός δισταγμός.

Κατα την γνώμη μου :

Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνει ο κάθε επενδυτής ανεξάρτητα μεγέθους είτε θέλει να βάλει ένα οικιακό σύστημα 10 kW είτε θέλει να φτιάξει ένα φ/β πάρκο 100 ή και πολλών περισσότερων kW είναι να αντιληφθεί και να κατανοήσει πως *πρόκειται για μια επένδυση. ΕΠΕΝΔΥΣΗ !*

Αρα 
Οφείλει να διερευνήσει καλά την αγορά (εγχώρια και ξένη) για καλές πρακτικές και αστοχίες..
Οφείλει να μελέτήσει κάθε σχετικό στοιχείο με κόστη συντηρησης, μεθοδολογία εγκατάστασης, κόστος ασφάλειας από φυσικές και άλλες καταστροφές κλπ κλπ 
Οφείλει να μελετήσει και τις εναλλακτικές ΑΠΕ όπως ο άνεμος, η γεωθερμια κλπ για να έχει συγκριτικά στοιχεία 
Μπορώ να γράφω εδώ πολλά "οφείλει" αλλά δεν έχει νόημα. Πιστεύω είμαι κατανοητός
Πρέπει πάντως να έχει στο μυαλό του ένα πράγμα :
*Οι επενδύσεις έχουν πάντα ρίσκο. Αλλοτε μικρό (συντηρητικές) άλλοτε μεγάλο
Επένδυση χωρίς ρίσκο δεν υπάρχει και μάλιστα κανείς δεν χαρίζει λεφτά* 

Ιδιαίτερα για το περιβάλλον που ενώ το καταστρέφουμε γενικότερα όπως μπορούμε, μας παραμυθιάζουν ότι με "δράσεις" όπως η εφαρμογή ΑΠΕ σε μικροκλίμακα ή η οικιακή ανακύκλωση θα μας σώσει. 
Θα σώσει σίγουρα τις "τσέπες" των τραπεζών που μας δανείζουν αλλά και όσων εμπλέκονται με την σχετική "αγορά" και πουλάνε διάφορα 
(ένα παράδειγμα : στην αγορά μπορεί κανείς να βρεί φ/β πάνελ από 1,3 έως 1,8 ευρώ ανα βαττ. Κινέζικα, γερμανικά, αμερικάνικα και παέι λέγοντας. Γιατι ; Γιατι υπάρχουν διαφορές στο πάχος από χ μέχρι ψ χιλιοστά άρα και στην ανθεκτικότητα πχ από χαλάζι, διαφορές στις απώλειες κατά την μετατροπή της ηλιακής ενέργειας και άλλες....)
Επίσης οι διαφορές στις προσφορές των εταιρειών έχουν και αυτές τον λόγο τους 
Δεν είναι "καλή" μια προσφορά στα 3.200 ευρώ ανα κιλοβατ και "κακή" μια στα 4000. Υπάρχουν ακριβότερες εγκαταστάσεις γιατι πχ χρησιμοποιουν αντικεραυνικα συστήματα στα 6 μέτρα ύψος αντί για 2, περισσότερους inverters για να μοιράσουν το σύστημα σε υποσυστήματα ώστε να μην πέφτει όλο όταν γίνονται εργασίες συντηρησης η βλάβες και πάει λέγοντας....

Και επειδή όπως είπα μιλάμε για επένδυση, πριν κάνετε ότιδήποτε *ΕΡΕΥΝΗΣΤΕ και ΜΕΛΕΤΗΣΤΕ* σε βάθος τα πράγματα...

αυτά προς το παρόν  :Wink: 
καλημέρες..

----------


## Eaglos

Είναι επίσης παρόμοιο με τον να δουλεύεις 20 χρόνια και ξαφνικά να σου πουν ότι θα πρέπει να δουλέψεις επιπλέον χρόνια για σύνταξη και στο τέλος θα πάρεις και λιγότερα λεφτά από όσα σου είπαμε στην αρχή. Σου θυμίζει τίποτα; Αυτό κι αν είναι αναίρεση συμφωνίας και μάλιστα όχι από εταιρία αλλά από το ίδιο το κράτος που έχει την εταιρία με την οποία θες να συνάψεις 25ετή σύμβαση....

Επίσης να ξαναγράψω ότι το "σενάριο" που συζητάτε έχει ήδη γίνει στην Ισπανία. Εκεί το κράτος αποφάσισε ότι πλέον δεν θα αγοράζει όλη την παραγόμενη ενέργεια και δεν πληρώνει την ίδια τιμή για αγορά KWh. Το μέτρο εφαρμόστηκε και σε νεες αλλά και σε παλιές συμβάσεις. Τόσο απλά είναι τα πράγματα.

Οι κανόνες είναι 100% σίγουρο ότι θα αλλάξουν, 25 χρόνια στην Ελλάδα όπου η σταθερότητα είναι ανέκδοτο δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην αλλάξουν.. Απλά είναι τραγικό να πιστεύει ο κόσμος ότι ίσως γίνει άλλιως η φάση όταν έχει φάει στη μάπα το καρότο του Χρηματιστηρίου, το καρότα τον τόκων στους καταθετικούς λογαριασμούς κλπ κλπ. Όποτε ανοίγει κάτι καινούργιο σου πλασάρουν ένα εξωφρενικό κέρδος σε λιγο χρόνο και μόλις μαζέψουν τα λεφτά που θέλουν σου αλλάζουν τους κανόνες.

Κάντε λοιπόν την όποια επένδυση γουστάρετε αλλά μην ρίξετε τα πάντα σε αυτήν γιατί θα τον πιείτε και θα κλαίγεστε μετά. Όσο το δυνατόν μην πάρετε δάνεια από τράπεζες και ας είναι μικρότερα Kw η εγκατάσταση.

Επίσης η ανάλυση που διάβασα πιο πάνω δεν έχει σχέση με την πραγματικότητα. Υπολογίζεις με το θεωριτικό μέγιστο σε Kwh της κάθε πόλης και επίσης με με 100% απόδοση του συστήματος. Στην πράξη δεν πρόκεται να πιάσεις τη μέγιστη ενέργεια του τόπου αλλά ούτε θα έχεις 100% απόδοση και φυσικά δεν είναι μόνο τα πάνελ που χάνουν σε απόδοση αλλά πολλά άλλα πράγματα που έχει στην εγκατάστασή σου.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Υπογράφεις μια Σύμβαση με μια εταιρεία που θεωρείται από τις μεγαλύτερες της χώρας. 
> Σε αυτήν αναφέρεται ξεκάθαρα ποια είναι η τιμή στην οποία θα αγοράζει η ΔΕΗ. 
> 
> ".


Και που να δεις πόσο μεγάλη "εταιρεία " είναι το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών

Μόνο που τελευταία τάλλαξε

----------


## koslyr

> 3) Συνολικά Ετήσια Έσοδα (από ΔΕΗ): 13.000 * 0,55 = 7.150 €
> από τα παραπάνω ετήσια έσοδα πρέπει να αφαιρέσουμε το ποσό που εμείς καταναλώνουμε καθώς η ΔΕΗ δεν αποδίδει το παραπάνω ποσό αλλά το συμψηφίζει με την κατανάλωση μας, η οποία από τα 0,08 μέχρι την 31-12-2010 θα ανέλθει στα 0,10 και κάτι μετά τις πρόσφατες αυξήσεις της ΔΕΗ για τις πρώτες 800 κιλοβατώρες που καταναλώνουμε γιατι μετά τις πρώτες 800 οι τιμή αλλάζει


Είναι γνωστό ότι υφίσταται λογιστικός συμψηφισμός μεταξύ παραγωγού-ΔΕΗ, το οποίο όμως δεν αναιρεί ότι τα συνολικά έσοδα (που σου απόφερει το ΦΒ) είναι 7.150 € (για το παράδειγμά μας) αφού το έξοδο για την οικιακή κατανάλωση ρεύματος εννοείται ότι θα πρέπει να το πληρώσεις (όπως κάνεις όλα αυτά τα χρόνια) και είναι ανεξάρτητο από το Φωτοβολταικό. Απλώς τώρα δεν θα πληρώνεις αυτό το ποσό (για την κατανάλωση) άρα θα σου μένει στην τσέπη σου και επιπλέον θα εισπράτεις από την ΔΕΗ την όποια διαφορά.




> *1) Απόσβεση Επένδυσης: Σε περίπου 5 χρόνια*
> Δυσυχώς αν κανείς λάβει υπόψη του τις παραπάνω παραμέτρους αλλά και το κόστος χρήματος η απόσβεση εκτινάσεται σε πάνω από *10 χρόνια έως και 15 ή 17*.


Μπορείς να γίνεις πιο συγκεκριμένος με βάση ποιούς δείκτες/αριθμούς η απόσβεση διπλασιάστηκε /τριπλασιάστηκε, αφού συμφωνούμε στο κόστος (3.500€) αν KW και στην παραγώμενη ενέργεια (1.300 KWh) ανά KW;

........Auto merged post: koslyr πρόσθεσε 12 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Επίσης να ξαναγράψω ότι το "σενάριο" που συζητάτε έχει ήδη γίνει στην Ισπανία. Εκεί το κράτος αποφάσισε ότι πλέον δεν θα αγοράζει όλη την παραγόμενη ενέργεια και δεν πληρώνει την ίδια τιμή για αγορά KWh. Το μέτρο εφαρμόστηκε και σε νεες αλλά και σε παλιές συμβάσεις. Τόσο απλά είναι τα πράγματα.


Επειδή αυτό θα είχε πραγματικά πολύ ενδιαφέρον να το διαβάσουμε, είναι εύκολο να μας κοινοποιήσεις κάποιο σχετικο link?

----------


## stef2

> Είναι γνωστό ότι υφίσταται λογιστικός συμψηφισμός μεταξύ παραγωγού-ΔΕΗ, το οποίο όμως δεν αναιρεί ότι τα συνολικά έσοδα (που σου απόφερει το ΦΒ) είναι 7.150 € (για το παράδειγμά μας) αφού το έξοδο για την οικιακή κατανάλωση ρεύματος εννοείται ότι θα πρέπει να το πληρώσεις (όπως κάνεις όλα αυτά τα χρόνια) και είναι ανεξάρτητο από το Φωτοβολταικό. Απλώς τώρα δεν θα πληρώνεις αυτό το ποσό (για την κατανάλωση) άρα θα σου μένει στην τσέπη σου και επιπλέον θα εισπράτεις από την ΔΕΗ την όποια διαφορά.
> 
> Μπορείς να γίνεις πιο συγκεκριμένος με βάση ποιούς δείκτες/αριθμούς η απόσβεση διπλασιάστηκε /τριπλασιάστηκε, αφού συμφωνούμε στο κόστος (3.500€) αν KW και στην παραγώμενη ενέργεια (1.300 KWh) ανά KW;


αναφέρω στην απάντηση μου διάφορους λόγους που το τελικό έσοδο των πχ 7.150 μειώνεται κατά περίπτωση
πχ αν έχουμε πτώση απόδοσης τωνν πάνελ κατά 1% ετησίως τότε την πρώτη χρονιά έχουμε έσοδο 7150, την δεύτερη 7150-71,5=7078,5, την τρίτη 7007 και πάει λέγοντας.....
σε αυτό το 1% πρέπει να προσθέσεις και τα έσοδα που χάνεις από τους τόκους των 35000 ευρώ για 25 χρόνια οπότε τα πραγματικά ποσά που "χάνεις" πανε στο 2% και περισσότερο λόγω ανατοκισμού....
Αν οι απώλειες σου είναι 2% και πλέον άρχισε να αφαιρείς 150 ευρώ το χρόνο 
Τον δέκατο χρόνο θα είσαι μείον 1500 ευρώ ετησίως 
και δεν υπολογίζω αυξομειώσεις κόστους κατανάλωσης και πληθωρισμού, βλάβες, συντήρηση, σύστημα εκτός δικτύου ΔΕΗ
έχε υπόψη σου ότι η ΔΕΗ ζητά ως προυπόθεση στον inverter την δυνατότητα να σταματά αυτόματα την παροχή από τα Φ/Β όταν έχει διακοπή και δενν προβλέπει να σε αποζημιώσει για το χρονικό διάστημα της διακοπής...

τα πργαματικά δυνητικά καθαρά έσοδα δεν τα έχω δει ούτε σε προσφορές εταιρειών ούτε σε διαφημιστικά τραπεζών να εκτιμώνται σωστά.......

----------


## anon

εγώ νομίζω ότι το σημαντικότερο πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μπορείς νασαι σίγουρος για τα 55 λεπτά. Δυστυχώς για το ελληνικό κράτος, το μεγάλο πρόβλημα δεν είναι οι φόροι κλπ κλπ, όσο ότι δεν υπάρχει σταθερό καθεστώς, και όλα αλλάζουν, ακόμα και πράγματα που με καμμιά περίπτωση δεν θα πίστευες ότι θα αλλάξουν (βλέπε πχ εργασιακό). Σε ένα καθεστώς μη σταθερότητας δεν μπορείς να στηριχτείς σε τόσο μακρυχρόνιες προβλέψεις, 20ετίας και βάλε. Το πολύ 5ετίας.

----------


## konenas

Με λίγα λόγια, βάλε εσύ που έχεις λεφτά και εσύ που δεν έχεις ρευστό, μην πας στη τράπεζα να πάρεις δάνειο γιατί θα σου πάρει και το χωράφι.

----------


## anon

Εας κάνουμε μια υπόθεση εργασίας, ότι βάζουμε φωτοβολταικά με δάνεια.
Μπορεί να βρούμε πάνελς με χαμηλές τιμές, αλλά μια μεγάλη εγκατάσταση των 10KW δεν είναι μόνο το κόστος των πάνελς. Ανετα το κόστος φτάνει τις 40,000 ευρώ μπορεί και να το ξεπεράσει. Δεν είναι τυχαίο το γεγονός ότι οι τράπεζες δίνουν μέχρι 40,000 ευρώ για τα 10KW και με διάρκεια αποπληρωμής *το πολύ 7 χρόνια.*

Ετσι εαν πάρεις φωτοβολταικα ισχύος 10KW, πιθανού εσόδου της τάξεως των 7,5 χιλιάδων ευρώ ετησίως (δεν παίρνουμε την περίπτωση πτώσεως δικτύου κλπ κλπ), με δάνειο, θα πάρεις απο την τράπεζα 40 χιλιάρικα, για 7 χρόνια, με τελικό πραγματικό επιτόκιο 9,35% (ΣΕΠΠΕ απο την alpha bank που διάβασα).
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι για να αποπληρωθεί σε 7 χρόνια, θα πρέπει να πληρώνεις ετησίως για το δάνειο χοντρικά κάπου στα 7850 ευρώ.
Θα πρέπει να προσθέσουμε στο κόστος αυτό κάποιο ετήσιο ασφάλιστρο της τάξεως των 250 περίπου ευρώ (και καλό ειναι να το κάνεις, γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τί γίνεται, αρκεί να έχεις τις πραγματικές καλύψεις που μπορεί να συμβούν, πχ ισχυρή χαλαζόπτωση, κάποιος μ@μ@κας μάστορας ανέβηκε και πάτησε τσάκισε μερικά πάνελς, κάποιο κ@λοπαιδο πετούσε πέτρες και ένα σωρό, ακόμη και κλοπή).
Επίσης δεν βάλαμε ένα αρχικό κόστος μελέτης, κλπ, αλλά υποθέτουμε ότι όλα αυτά καλύπτονται απο το ποσό του δανείου. 

Πάμε τώρα να δούμε τα έσοδα. Με το δεδομένο ότι κάθε χρόνο η τιμή πέφτει κατα 5% και ανεβαίνει κατα το 75% του πληθωρισμού και με δεδομένο έναν επίσημο πληθωρισμό της τάξεως του 4% έχουμε:


Ετος Εσοδα1	7.5002	7.3393	7.1814	7.0275	6.8766	6.7287	6.5838	6.4429	6.30310	6.16711	6.03512	5.90513	5.77814	5.65415	5.53216	5.41317	5.29718	5.18319	5.07220	4.963Για τον πίνακα αυτο λήφθηκε υπόψη ότι στα 10KW έχουμε αρχικό έσοδο 7500 ευρώ ετησίως, έχουμε απώλεια των φωτοβολταικών μόνο 1% και καμμιά άλλη ζημιά, και ότι ο πληθωρισμός τρέχει με 4%, μείωση απο την ΔΕΗ του προσόδου κατα 5% και προσαύξηση κατα 75% του πληθωρισμού. Πρώτα υπολογίζουμε μείωση 5% και στην συνέχεια αύξηση κατα 3%. Δηλαδή μείωση πραγματική κατα 2,15%

Απο τα στοιχεία αυτά βγαίνει ότι κάθε χρόνο για τα 7 χρόνια πρέπει να πληρώνει ο δανειολήπτης κάπου 8290 ευρω ενώ τα έσοδα ξεκινούν απο 7500 και μειώνονται. Αρα το ισοζύγιο ειναι αρνητικό, όχι για 7 χρόνια αλλά τουλάχιστον για 9, εαν δεν συμβεί και κάνα απρόοπτο. Εβγαλα τον παρακάτω πίνακα όπου προκύπτουν προοδευτικά τα κέρδη/ζημίες.

 Ετος  Προοδευτικό1	-7912	-1.7433	-2.8534	-4.1185	-5.5336	-7.0977	-8.8048	-2.3639	3.94010	10.10811	16.14212	22.04813	27.82614	33.48015	39.01216	44.42617	49.72318	54.90619	59.97720	64.940
Αρα μέχρι και τον 9 χρόνο είμαστε σοβαρά ζημιωμένοι (πληρώνουμε γύρω στα 800 ευρώ ετησίως μαζί με τα έσοδα απο το ρεύμα, και όλα πάνε στο δάνειο) και μετά απο τότε παίρνουμε την άνοδο. Μόνο που μια δεκαετία είναι πολύ μακρινός χρονικός ορίζοντας και αρκετά αβέβαιος. Η εικοσαετία είναι το 2030! Ομως είπαμε, όμως το 2019 είναι πολύ κοντά, μόλις σε 9 χρόνια. Δηλαδή τσίμα τσίμα να προλάβεις να κάνεις απόσβεση και εαν, και μέχρι τότε θα είσαι χρεωμένος, γιατί τα εσοδα δεν φτάνουν για τις δόσεις του δανείου. Χαζές δεν είναι οι τράπεζες που βάλανε όριο τα 7 έτη. Εαν ήταν τόσο σίγουρη επένδυση, θα μπορούσανε να δώσουν και μεγαλύτερης διάρκειας δάνειο. Ακόμα και με προσομείωση των πάνελς πχ. Ομως δεν το κάνουν. Εχουν κάνει τους λογαριασμούς τους.

----------


## tsavman

Σωστά. Εφόσον δεν ισχύουν τα εξής:

σταθερή τιμή αγοράς κιλοβατώρας στα 0,55€ ή έστω προ-υπολογισμένη μείωση τιμής για 25 χρόνιαδέσμευση αγοράς όλης της παραγόμενης ενέργειας από τη ΔΕΗ
αξίζει η επένδυση μόνο όταν κάποιος έχει το χρήμα σε ρευστό και "κάθεται"

----------


## anon

> Σωστά. Εφόσον δεν ισχύουν τα εξής:
> 
> σταθερή τιμή αγοράς κιλοβατώρας στα 0,55€ ή έστω προ-υπολογισμένη μείωση τιμής για 25 χρόνιαδέσμευση αγοράς όλης της παραγόμενης ενέργειας από τη ΔΕΗ
> αξίζει η επένδυση μόνο όταν κάποιος έχει το χρήμα σε ρευστό και "κάθεται"


1. Θα έχεις κέρδος μετά απο 10 χρόνια. Σε μια εποχή όπως την δική μας, και ειδικά στην Ελλάδα όπου δεν υπάρχει σταθερότητα, 10 χρόνια είναι πολλά.
2. Το ρευστό δεν το έχεις να κάθεται. Μπορείς να το επενδύσεις. Για την ακρίβεια, ακριβώς αυτό, δηλαδή οι καλύτερες αποδωσεις τραπεζικών και χρηματιστηριακών προιόντων, άμεσα και χωρίς σκοτούρες, είναι αυτές που έκαναν τα λεφτά να μην επενδύονται, αλλά να μπαίνουν σε διάφορα funds, εντελώς κερδοσκοπικά.

----------


## stef2

> Για τον πίνακα αυτο λήφθηκε υπόψη ότι στα 10KW έχουμε αρχικό έσοδο 7500 ευρώ ετησίως, έχουμε απώλεια των φωτοβολταικών μόνο 1% και καμμιά άλλη ζημιά, και ότι ο πληθωρισμός τρέχει με 4%, μείωση απο την ΔΕΗ του προσόδου κατα 5% και προσαύξηση κατα 75% του πληθωρισμού. Πρώτα υπολογίζουμε μείωση 5% και στην συνέχεια αύξηση κατα 3%. Δηλαδή μείωση πραγματική κατα 2,15%


ανον έχεις ένα μικρό λαθάκι μάλλον λόγω ...παρερμηνείας (εγώ φταίω που δεν τα έγραψα αναλυτικά...)

η τιμή 0,55 που υπογράφεις στην σύμβαση με την ΔΕΗ αν κάνεις τωρα το φ/β ισχύει μέχρι τέλους της 25ετίας ως σταθερή βάση υπολογισμού
Αν κάνεις ένα χρόνο μετά την σύμβαση θα υπογράψεις με 0,55 μείον το 5% πάλι σταθερά για 25 χρόνια
*Η πτώση της τιμής κατα 5% μέχρι το 2019 δεν αφορά τις συμβάσεις που έχουν ήδη υπογραφεί αλλά τις νέες κάθε έτους*

αυτό το 0,55 προσαυξάνεται ετησίως με το 75% του τρέχοντος πληθωρισμού
(εδώ πρέπει να σκεφτεί κανείς βέβαια ότι θα προσαυξάνεται και το ποσό της κατανάλωσης που μπορεί μεν να είναι μικρότερο αλλά ίσως με αυξήσεις μεγαλύτερες του πληθωρισμού σωρευτικά, αφού τελικά θα γίνεται συμψηφισμός πρώτα και μετά καταβολή από την ΔΕΗ της διαφοράς παραγωγής-κατανάλωση) 

άρα στους υπολογισμούς σου μην αθροίζεις το 1% των πάνελ και το 4% του πιθανού πληθωρισμού 

επίσης ήδη οι τράπεζες έχουν ανεβάσει το μέγιστο ποσό δανείου στα 50.000 ευρώ και την αποπληρωμή στη 10ετία. 
Αλλωστε εκτός του κατασκευαστικού κόστους έχεις και κάποια άλλα όπως πχ το νέο ρολόι της ΔΕΗ (περίπου 1500 ευρώ)

 :Smile:

----------


## Eaglos

> Επειδή αυτό θα είχε πραγματικά πολύ ενδιαφέρον να το διαβάσουμε, είναι εύκολο να μας κοινοποιήσεις κάποιο σχετικο link?


Το αρχικό άρθρο όπου σκεφτόντουσαν 30% μείωση σε παλιές και νέες εγκαταστάσεις.

Αυτό που συζητάνε τώρα είναι μειώσεις μεν αλλά όχι τόσο τραγικά μεγάλες.

"Under the plan, operators of existing plants could opt to receive 85 percent of the subsidy they already get in 2011 and 2012 and 95 percent in 2013. The subsidies, now due to run 25 years from 2007, would be extended four years beyond the current expiration date. A second option would offer operators a smaller price cut in the first two years without the extension"

Επίσης σκέφτονται και τα παρακάτω.

"...developers could escape the temporary subsidy cuts by taking a cap on the number of hours their plants can earn above-market prices. Ground- mounted systems would have a cap of 1,075 to 1,529 kilowatt hours and plants with trackers would earn 1,515 to 2,154 kilowatt hours. The Industry Ministry spokesman said yesterday the government is pressing to make that provision mandatory".

...Incentives for projects not yet built would be reduced 45 percent for those mounted to the ground and 25 percent for ones on roofs...

Αυτό που πρέπει να καταλάβουμε είναι
"The premium was set at that level to spur investment in renewable forms of energy."

Σου δίνει δηλαδή μια δελεαστική τιμή και υποσχέσεις εύκολου πλουτισμού για να αρχίσει να τσουλάει οι οικονομία με δάνεια και αγορές εξοπλισμού και έρχεται πχ 3 χρόνια μετά (Ισπανία) και σου αλλάζει τους "εγγυημένους" κανόνες της σύμβασής σου και πάει το πλάνο σου στο καλάθι.

Επομένως προχωράμε στην επένδυση έχοντας στο μυαλό μας ότι
1. Υπογράφουμε σύμβαση με κλέφτες, απατεώνες και αναξιόπιστους.
2. Δεν βρήκαμε την κότα με τα χρυσά αυγά.
3. Στηριζόμαστε στα δικά μας λεφτά και αποφεύγουμε όσο γίνεται τα δάνεια.

----------


## ikaros2006

"Η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας"

Κάτι γνωρίζαν οι αρχαίοι ημών πρόγονοι και το έλεγαν...
Έχουν γραφτεί ΤΑ απίστευτα εδώ μέσα από άτομα που αγνοούν στοιχειώδη δεδομένα. Εντούτοις θέλουν να μας διαφωτίσουν. Ευχαριστούμε, δεν θα πάρουμε.

Παιδιά (και μεγάλοι) αν δεν γνωρίζετε κάποιο θέμα καλό είναι να μην μπλέκεστε. Ή τουλάχιστον ας έχετε την ταπεινοφροσύνη και να ζητήσετε να μάθετε. Δεν είναι ντροπή το να μην γνωρίζεις κάτι. "Πετάγονται" νούμερα δεξιά και αριστερά τα οποία είτε τα φανταστήκαμε είτε τα ακούσαμε στο καφενείο. (μεγάλο πανεπιστήμιο αυτό το καφενείο!)

Για "5% μείωση της τιμής κάθε έτος" διαβάσαμε, για "+0.75 αύξηση επί του πληθωρισμού" διαβάσαμε, για "80% απόδοση των ΦΒ πλαισίων στην 20ετία στην καλύτερη περίπτωση" διαβάσαμε, και άλλα τέτοια άκυρα (για να μην χρησιμοποιήσω άλλη λέξη). Κάναμε και ολόκληρους οικονομικούς υπολογισμούς, μάλιστα, χρησιμοποιώντας ψευδή στοιχεία.

Μπράβο και εύγε! Περιμένω από άτομα που συμμετέχουν στην συζήτηση σε αυτό το νήμα και μας αραδιάζουν νούμερα από το μυαλό τους, να μας πουν αν έχουν μπει ποτέ στον κόπο να διαβάσουν κανένα ΦΕΚ ή αν ρώτησαν κάποιον γνώστη του θέματος. Εν τέλει να μας πουν τουλάχιστον τις πηγές τους, για να ξέρουμε από που να ΜΗΝ ενημερωνόμαστε.

Έλεος!

----------


## NT1G

Άντε πες μας εσύ τα σωστά να μας διαφωτίσεις.

----------


## anon

σίγουρα ακούγονται αρκετά. Σίγουρα επίσης θα υπάρχουν εδώ και φανατικοί οπαδοί, είτε γιατί ειναι απλά οπαδοί των λύσεων αυτών όπως μας πλασάρονται, δηλαδή στο βωμό των ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας δεν σκέφτονται καθόλου όλα τα υπόλοιπα, ή μπορεί πολύ απλά να είναι πιο ταπεινοί οι λόγοι υποστήριξης των δανείων για φωτοβολταικά. Αλοίμονο, τόσες εταιρίες άνοιξαν. Μέχρι πριν 2-3 χρόνια δεν έβλεπα πουθενά κάτι σχετικο με ΑΠΕ, σημερα έχουμε γεμίσει με μαγαζιά που ασχολούνται με ΑΠΕ, βλέπω αυτοκίνητα, διαφημίσεις (απο τράπεζες αλλά και υλοποιητές)... Ε, λίγο μυαλό θέλει, ότι όσοι έχουν άμεσο ή έμμεσο συμφέρον να είναι υπερ του δέον υποστηρικτές όλων αυτών.

Προσωπικα δεν είμαι αντίθετος σε υλοποιήσεις ΑΠΕ, και φωτοβολταικών. Απλά τα νούμερα δεν βγαίνουν. Οσοι έχουν νούμερα και μπορούν να τα τεκμηριώσουν ας μας τα πούν.
Υπάρχουν ορισμένα στοιχεία, δυστυχώς ΑΔΙΑΜΦΙΣΒΗΤΗΤΑ...
1) Υπάρχει μείωση απόδοσης των πάνελς με την πάροδο του χρόνου. Το λένε και οι κατασκευαστές. Εγγυώνται ότι δεν θα πέσει πχ παραπάνω απο 80% στα 15 χρόνια... Με λίγα λόγια κοντα στο 1% τον χρόνο minimum
2) Η μείωση απόδοσης είναι ένα. Οι περιπτώσεις αστοχίας δεν αναφέρονται. Η΄οι περιπτώσεις καταστροφής απο φυσικά αίτια (πχ ισχυρή χαλαζόπτωση) ή κάποιος μ@μ@κας πάτησε επάνω στο πάνελ. Ολα είναι πιθανά. Επίσης δεν αναφέρεται μείωση απόδοσης απο άλλα φυσικά αίτια (σκόνη, κουτσουλιές)... Να σας δώ να ανεβαίνετε κάθε τόσο να καθαρίζετε!!! και εαν θεωρείτε γελοίο αυτό που αναφέρω με τις κουτσουλιές, εδώ τουλάχιστον που μένω, πετάνε τα μ@μημένα και χέζουν εν πτήση! Τι να κάνουμε, ο Θεός τα έπλασε έτσι. Τα αυτοκίνητα γεμίζουν κουτσουλιές, και μάλιστα είναι καυστικές, εαν δεν το καθαρίσεις σύντομα, αφήνει σημάδι. Νομίζω ότι δεν έχει τέτοιο πρόβλημα ένα πάνελ, αλλά εαν γεμίσει με κουτσουλιές, και απόδοση δεν θα έχεις, και θαναι δύσκολο το καθάρισμα.... Αντε ανέβα στην σκεπή κάθε τόσο, με κλίση και με κίνδυνο να βρεθείς στο κενό, να καθαρίζεις, και να προσέχεις μην σπάσεις κανα πανελ και το κλαίς... Αρα μήπως πρέπει να σκεφτείτε και αυτόματα σύστημα καθαρίσματος;;;;
Και εαν νομίζετε ότι αυτά που λέω ειναι βλακείες για να γελάμε, δείτε εδώ:
http://www.ehow.com/how_2005490_main...lar-panel.html
http://www.practicalenvironmentalist...olar-panel.htm
3) Δεν συζητώ καν το θέμα κόστους δανείου. Τα ποσά πάρθηκαν απο τράπεζα. Οπως αναφέρθηκε στα νούμερα που παράθεσα, βγαίνει ότι η απόσβεση πάει στα 9 χρόνια, και ότι στα πρώτα 7-8 χρόνια, όχι μόνο δεν βγάζεις το κόστος του δανείου, αλλά πληρώνεις και απο πάνω. Η επένδυση είναι μακροχρόνια, δεν έχει καλή κερδοφορία, εαν είχε θα έβαζαν πρώτα απο όλα οι επιχειρήσεις. Ακόμα και έτσι το γεγονός ότι δεν έχει γεμίσει όλη η επαρχία που έχει σκεπές και ευκολότερη τοποθέτηση έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός ότι τα πρώτα 7-8 χρόνια, ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ... ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ (ΙΣΩΣ) ΚΑΤΙΤΙΣ ΜΕΤΑ... Ζήσε Μάη να φάς τρυφίλι. 

Οσοι έχουν στοιχεία για το λάθος των στοιχείων, ας το παραθέσουν, με στοιχεία, όχι με αφορισμούς και μεγαλοστομίες. Ιδού η Ρόδος ιδού και το πήδημα.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Ενα άθρο λίγο ...πεσιμιστικό που με προβλημάτισε.



Απόσπασμα ως προς την "σίγουρη κερδοφορία" των ΑΠΕ:



> *Ο μύθος του σίγουρου κέρδους των φωτοβολταϊκών* 
> Εκατοντάδες είναι ήδη οι εταιρείες στην Ελλάδα, εισαγωγικές, κατασκευαστικές και μελετών, όπως και μεσάζοντες που πίστεψαν ότι ανακάλυψαν ένα νέο Ελντοράντο στην περίφημη πράσινη ανάπτυξη, δηλαδή την εκμετάλλευση της αιολικής και ηλιακής ενέργειας. Το έναυσμα το έδωσε ο νέος νόμος για την πράσινη ανάπτυξη, αλλά και οι προτροπές της κυβέρνησης και του ίδιου του πρωθυπουργού που ανήγαγε το θέμα σε «εθνικό στόχο» και σε πανάκεια για τα οικονομικά προβλήματα των νοικοκυριών αλλά και της εθνικής οικονομίας. Έτσι από το πουθενά, εν μία νυκτί σχεδόν, ξεφύτρωσαν εκατοντάδες εταιρείες που αναλαμβάνουν να εγκαταστήσουν σε σπίτια, χωράφια, βουνά κ.λπ. κάθε είδους εναλλακτική πηγή ενέργειας. Πόσο «πράσινη» είναι όμως και πόσο «ανάπτυξη»;
> Τα περιβαλλοντικά προβλήματα έχουν αναπτυχθεί ήδη στην παρούσα έκδοση σε άλλο ρεπορτάζ. Εδώ θα αναλυθούν μερικοί μόνο παράγοντες αναφορικά με την ανάπτυξη και τις γενικότερες οικονομικές επιπτώσεις. Ας πάρουμε όμως τα πράγματα με τη σειρά. Η αιολική και ηλιακή ενέργεια, που πράγματι είναι σημαντικοί παράγοντες αξιοποίησης, θα έπρεπε να είχαν αναπτυχθεί εδώ και πολλά χρόνια στη χώρα μας. Ωστόσο, ούτε σε ερευνητικό ούτε σε επίπεδο παραγωγικής διαδικασίας και ανάπτυξης έγινε τίποτα μέχρι σήμερα. Αντίθετα, σε χώρες της Δυτικής Ευρώπης, που δεν έχουν ούτε στο ελάχιστο τη δική μας ηλιοφάνεια ούτε τη δυναμική του αέρα, εδώ και πολλά χρόνια υπήρξε συστηματική έρευνα και στη συνέχεια αξιοποίηση, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν οικονομικά οφέλη, χωρίς βέβαια να θίγεται, αφενός, το περιβάλλον και, αφετέρου, η συνολική παραγωγική διαδικασία. Μοναδική ίσως εξαίρεση που έφερε τη χώρα μας στην πρωτοκαθεδρία ήταν οι ηλιακοί θερμοσίφωνες.
> *Το μείζον*, βέβαια, πρόβλημα στην Ελλάδα –που πολύ συχνά αναφέρεται και από τους πολιτικούς– *είναι η ανάπτυξη και η ανταγωνιστικότητα. Βασική προϋπόθεση όμως για να υπάρξουν είναι η παραγωγή*. Στο ερώτημα, λοιπόν, τι παράγεται σε αυτή τη χώρα, η ομόφωνη απάντηση που αβίαστα προκύπτει είναι σχεδόν τίποτα. Στην Ελλάδα του 21ου αιώνα δεν παράγονται ούτε βιομηχανικά προϊόντα ούτε έχουμε τεχνολογικά επιτεύγματα, ενώ καταφέραμε να μηδενίσουμε τη βιοτεχνία και με τις μεθόδους και την αμέριστη βοήθεια της ΕΕ, νεκρώσαμε και τη γεωργική παραγωγή, αφού οι αγρότες περιμένουν να ζήσουν από τις επιδοτήσεις και όχι από τις πωλήσεις και τις εξαγωγές των προϊόντων.
> Σήμερα, *ενώ το ζητούμενο είναι η παραγωγή*, έστω και αγροτική, στο βωμό του εύκολου κέρδους *κάποιοι προσπαθούν να πείσουν την πλειονότητα των αγροτών ότι μπορούν*, αντί να παράγουν γεωργικά προϊόντα με κόπο και ιδρώτα, *εύκολα να έχουν ένα σίγουρο εισόδημα* παράγοντας ρεύμα για τη ΔΕΗ μέσω φωτοβολταϊκών ή αιολικών πάρκων. Εγγυώνται, μάλιστα, σίγουρο εισόδημα για 25 χρόνια, αφού η ΔΕΗ θα αγοράζει το ρεύμα στην τιμή των 55 λεπτών την κιλοβατώρα (0,55 ευρώ/KWH), ενώ προς τον καταναλωτή το χρεώνει κατά 0,17 ευρώ/KWH.
> 
> *Στο παιχνίδι και οι τράπεζες*
> Για μεγαλύτερη άγρα πελατών, οι εταιρείες έχουν βάλει στο παιχνίδι και τις τράπεζες που προσφέρουν απλόχερα χρηματοδότηση, δηλαδή ένα ακόμα δάνειο που θα αποπληρωθεί σε 5 έως 7 χρόνια, σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά τους. Ωστόσο μια εμπεριστατωμένη έρευνα αγοράς δείχνει ότι ελάχιστες εταιρείες επιμένουν ότι η τιμή που θα αγοράζει η ΔΕΗ το ρεύμα από τις ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας θα είναι για 25 χρόνια 0,55 ευρώ. Αντίθετα, στέλεχος μεγάλης εταιρείας, μιλώντας στα «Επίκαιρα», παραδέχτηκε ότι στο μέλλον σταδιακά η τιμή θα μειωθεί, αρχίζοντας από το 2012, όπου θα κατέλθει στο 0,52 ευρώ και στη συνέχεια στο 0,49 ευρώ. Και φυσικά ακούγεται απόλυτα λογικό, αφού η ΔΕΗ, μπροστά στο ενδιαφέρον και τη ζήτηση μάλιστα που έχει δημιουργηθεί, δεν θα μπορεί επί μακρόν να χρηματοδοτεί-επιδοτεί αυτές τις μορφές ενέργειας από τη στιγμή που η ίδια τιμολογεί προς 0,17 ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα. Να σημειωθεί ότι το ίδιο έχει ήδη συμβεί στην Ισπανία όπου κι εκεί η κυβέρνηση και η εταιρεία ηλεκτρισμού αγόραζε ρεύμα από τις ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας υψηλότερα από ό,τι πουλούσε. Όμως πρόσφατα μείωσε την «εγγυημένη» τιμή κατά 40% από τους μεγάλους παραγωγούς και κατά 20% από τους ιδιώτες παραγωγούς. Αυτή τη στιγμή μάλιστα, όπως καταγγέλλουν συνδικάτα και καταναλωτές, η ισπανική κυβέρνηση, λόγω και των εκεί εθνικών οικονομικών προβλημάτων, ετοιμάζεται να προχωρήσει και σε νέα μείωση της «εγγυημένης» τιμής κατά 30%.
> *Αν λοιπόν το παράδειγμα της Ισπανίας επαναληφθεί και στη χώρα μας –που όλα αυτό δείχνουν–, τότε το υποσχόμενο κέρδος όχι μόνο δεν θα επιβεβαιωθεί, αλλά θα είναι και μηδενικό*. Το μέγιστό όμως κακό για την εθνική οικονομία είναι η *εξαφάνιση της παραγωγικής διαδικασίας στο γεωργικό και αγροτικό τομέα* που θα μπορούσε να είναι μια στερεή, πλουτοπαραγωγική πηγή για τη χώρα, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να εισάγουμε οτιδήποτε καταναλώνουμε στην τροφική αλυσίδα.



 :Thinking: 


Το υπόλοιπο άρθρο αναφέρεται και στην δράση άλλων χωρών, καταδικάζει τον μηδαμινό περιβαλοντικό έλεγχο των εγχώριων εγκαταστάσεων και την προχειρότητα με την οποία αντιμετωπίζονται οι ΑΠΕ ως αρπαχτή του νέου αιώνα..
Υπάρχει εδώ


*Spoiler:*




*Οι κρυφές επιπτώσεις της πράσινης ανάπτυξης στο περιβάλλον*
15/11/2010 - 16:33

|

Tους τελευταίους μήνες ολοένα και περισσότερο ακούμε...

τον όρο για "πράσινη ανάπτυξη". Tους τελευταίους μήνες ολοένα και περισσότερο ακούμε τον όρο «πράσινη ανάπτυξη». Την παραγωγή, δηλαδή, ενέργειας με μεθόδους φιλικές προς το περιβάλλον. Σε ολόκληρη την ελληνική επαρχία επικρατεί κυριολεκτικά φρενίτιδα. Γιγάντιες ανεμογεννήτριες τοποθετούνται αλόγιστα σε βουνοκορφές και νησιά και χιλιάδες στρέμματα καλλιεργήσιμης γης παραμένουν σε αγρανάπαυση για την εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών. Η πράσινη ανάπτυξη σε όλο της το μεγαλείο. Μόνο που, όπως θα αποδειχτεί και στη συνέχεια, φαίνεται ότι τελικά η πράσινη ανάπτυξη μόνο πράσινη δεν είναι. Οι επιπτώσεις της στο περιβάλλον είναι σημαντικές και αρκετοί είναι αυτοί που είτε σκόπιμα είτε από λανθασμένη αντίληψη τις αγνοούν. Οι μέθοδοι αυτές παραγωγής ενέργειας έχουν κατά έναν παράξενο τρόπο αγιοποιηθεί και στην επαρχία έχει στηθεί μια ολόκληρη βιομηχανία γύρω από την πράσινη ανάπτυξη, που αγνοεί προκλητικά τις όποιες περιβαλλοντικές επιπτώσεις.
Η περίπτωση των ανεμογεννητριών είναι χαρακτηριστική. Τους τελευταίους μήνες τεράστιες ανεμογεννήτριες, που φτάνουν ακόμη και τα 110 μέτρα ύψος, ξεφυτρώνουν σε νησιά και βουνοκορφές. Η άγρια φύση υποδέχεται τους σιδερένιους γίγαντες δίχως κανείς να αναλογιστεί τις συνέπειες, οι οποίες μόνο αμελητέες δεν είναι.
Η αλόγιστη τοποθέτησή τους δίχως σχέδιο προκαλεί σημαντικότατες επιπτώσεις στο μικροκλίμα της περιοχής. Οι ειδικοί το επιβεβαιώνουν. Όπως επισημαίνει στα «Επίκαιρα» ο φυσικός κ. Μιχάλης Γρίβας, *«η τοποθέτηση των ανεμογεννητριών στις κατά τόπους περιοχές χωρίς να τηρούνται οι προβλεπόμενοι όροι επηρεάζει αρνητικά το μικροκλίμα της περιοχής»*.
Πιο απλά, πριν από την κατασκευή ενός οποιουδήποτε αιολικού πάρκου, εκπονείται μία Μελέτη Περιβαλλοντικών Επιπτώσεων (ΜΠΕ), η οποία αφορά στην προστασία του μικροκλίματος της περιοχής. Η μελέτη καθορίζει με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο τη διάταξη των ανεμογεννητριών ανάλογα με την περιοχή αλλά και με τη δύναμή τους, ούτως ώστε οι επιπτώσεις στο μικροκλίμα της περιοχής να ελαχιστοποιούνται. Κάτι τέτοιο όμως σπανίως τηρείται στην Ελλάδα. Οι ανεμογεννήτριες εγκαθίστανται παντού και πάντα δίχως να τηρηθεί το οποιοδήποτε σχέδιο. Άλλωστε, μπροστά στα εκατομμύρια ευρώ των επενδύσεων τέτοιες μικρολεπτομέρειες θεωρούνται ασήμαντες. Ωστόσο, ο επηρεασμός του μικροκλίματος μόνο ασήμαντος δεν είναι. «Το μικροκλίμα μπορεί να επηρεαστεί ακόμη και σε ακτίνα ενός χιλιομέτρου από το σημείο εγκατάστασης των ανεμογεννητριών», τονίζει στα «Επίκαιρα» ο κ. Γρίβας.
Τι σημαίνει αυτό πρακτικά; Καταρχάς πρώτη και κύρια επίπτωση στο περιβάλλον είναι η δημιουργία άνυδρων χειμώνων. Η λειτουργία των γιγαντιαίων ανεμογεννητριών σε συνθήκες υψηλών μποφόρ *δεν επιτρέπει τη δημιουργία χιονιού* στις βουνοκορφές. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να μειώνεται σημαντικά ο υδροφόρος ορίζοντας και να επηρεάζονται οι καλλιέργειες. Πολύτιμοι υδροφόροι πόροι χάνονται όχι από φυσικά αίτια, αλλά τεχνητά. Και το πλέον οξύμωρο, από μορφές ενέργειας φιλικές προς το περιβάλλον. Εάν κατά την εγκατάσταση των ανεμογεννητριών δεν τηρηθούν οι απαραίτητες δεσμεύσεις για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος, τότε η λειψυδρία θα πρέπει να θεωρείται δεδομένη.
Μία άλλη επίπτωση που προκαλεί ο επηρεασμός του μικροκλίματος είναι και η *συχνή εμφάνιση ανεμοστρόβιλων*. Η περίπτωση των χωριών του Παναχαϊκού Όρους είναι χαρακτηριστική. Κάτοικοι και φορείς διαμαρτύρονται ότι πολλές φορές κάνουν την εμφάνισή τους ανεμοστρόβιλοι. Κάτι που, όπως σημείωνε χαρακτηριστικά στα «Επίκαιρα» κάτοικος της περιοχής μεγάλης ηλικίας, «πολύ σπάνια συνέβαινε κατά το παρελθόν». Τα λόγια του κ. Γρίβα μαρτυρούν την αλήθεια: «Ο επηρεασμός του μικροκλίματος μπορεί να δημιουργήσει ανεμοστρόβιλους», αναφέρει.

*Διάβρωση εδαφών και βιοποικιλότητα*
Ο επηρεασμός όμως του μικροκλίματος από την εγκατάσταση των ανεμογεννητριών δεν είναι και η μοναδική επίπτωση. Όπως επισημαίνει στα «Επίκαιρα» ο επίκουρος καθηγητής Δασολογίας του ΤΕΙ Λαμίας κ. Ιωάννης Ραυτογιάννης, «οι επιπτώσεις από την εγκατάσταση ανεμογεννητριών είναι σημαντικές, τόσο σε αισθητικό αλλά και σε περιβαλλοντικό επίπεδο».
Καταρχάς, η αλόγιστη εγκατάσταση των ανεμογεννητριών-τεράτων στις ελληνικές βουνοκορφές, έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την αισθητική υποβάθμιση των τοπίων. Πολλές περιοχές, όπως για παράδειγμα η Ευρυτανία, διαθέτουν μοναδικά τοπία, τα οποία αποτελούν πόλο έλξης για χιλιάδες επισκέπτες. Αρκετοί είναι αυτοί που Σαββατοκύριακα και καθημερινές εγκαταλείπουν τις μεγαλουπόλεις προκειμένου να απολαύσουν από κοντά τη σπάνια φυσική ομορφιά, που οι ανεμογεννήτριες-τέρατα στερούν από τους επισκέπτες.
«Φανταστείτε τη θέα των βουνών με εγκατεστημένες τις τεράστιες ανεμογεννήτριες. Η όψη τους και μόνο υποβαθμίζει αισθητικά το τοπίο», σημειώνει στα «Επίκαιρα» ο κ. Ραυτογιάννης. Κάτι τέτοιο μεταφράζεται αυτόματα σε μείωση της τουριστικής κίνησης στην περιοχή και απώλεια εσόδων αρκετών χιλιάδων ευρώ. Η φυσική ομορφιά των τοπίων που γοήτευε τους επισκέπτες θα αποτελεί παρελθόν.
Εκτός όμως από την αισθητική υποβάθμιση, ιδιαίτερα σημαντικές είναι και οι επιπτώσεις στο φυσικό περιβάλλον και στη βιοποικιλότητα της περιοχής, κυρίως από τα έργα εγκατάστασης των ανεμογεννητριών. Μπορεί η σχετική νομοθεσία που διέπει τα έργα υποδομής να περιλαμβάνει ρυθμίσεις για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος, όμως αυτές πουθενά δεν τηρούνται. Μετά την ανάληψη των έργων από τους κατά τόπους εργολάβους, η περιβαλλοντική προστασία παραπέμπεται στις καλένδες… ελέω κόστους. Τα λόγια του κ. Ραυτογιάννη είναι χαρακτηριστικά. *«Σε κανένα έργο υποδομής μέχρι στιγμής δεν τηρήθηκε η νομοθεσία για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος»,* σημειώνει. Τα αποτελέσματα είναι δραματικά. Σπάνια και ευαίσθητα είδη ζώων και φυτών, αλλά και μοναδικοί βιότοποι θα οδηγηθούν στον αφανισμό. Η τροφική αλυσίδα και τα οικοσυστήματα των περιοχών θα διαταραχθούν με ανυπολόγιστες συνέπειες. Ήδη τα πρώτα δείγματα στην ελληνική ύπαιθρο δεν είναι και τα καλύτερα. Σημαντικές επιπτώσεις στους ντόπιους πληθυσμούς προκαλεί επίσης και ο θόρυβος από τη λειτουργία των ανεμογεννητριών. Σε πολλές περιοχές της χώρας οι κάτοικοι διαμαρτύρονται έντονα και αντιδρούν στην όποια εγκατάσταση.

*Φωτοβολταϊκά και «έρημος»*
Εκτός όμως από τις ανεμογεννήτριες, ούτε και η εγκατάσταση των φωτοβολταϊκών σε γεωργικές εκτάσεις θα πρέπει να θεωρείται και τόσο αθώα. Η συγκεκριμένη πηγή ανανεώσιμης ενέργειας, προκειμένου να εγκατασταθεί, χρειάζεται αρκετά στρέμματα γης. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι *για κάθε 100 κιλοβάτ παραγωγής απαιτούνται γύρω στα 15 στρέμματα γης, τα οποία μετατρέπονται ουσιαστικά σε «έρημο»*. Η ανάπτυξη χλωρίδας κρίνεται απαγορευτική, καθώς και ο κίνδυνος πυρκαγιάς είναι υπαρκτός. Την ίδια ώρα η ανάπτυξη βλάστησης εμποδίζει και τη μεταφορά ηλιακής ενέργειας, λόγω της σκίασης των πανέλων. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ολόκληρες εκτάσεις να μοιάζουν με «κρανίου τόπο», αντί να παράγουν καρπούς.
Επιπλέον, η διάβρωση του εδάφους θα πρέπει να θεωρείται δεδομένη. Οι ποσότητες τσιμέντου που θα χρειαστούν για την εγκατάστασή τους ανέρχονται σε τόνους. Ολόκληρες εκτάσεις καλλιεργήσιμης γης θα «ποτιστούν» με τσιμέντο.
Αποτέλεσμα; Η παραγωγή ανύπαρκτη. Αντί να καλλιεργούνται τα εδάφη, μετατρέπονται σε αδρανοποιημένες «ερήμους». Αν η επέκταση, δε, των φωτοβολταϊκών συνεχιστεί και τα επόμενα χρόνια με αμείωτους ρυθμούς, τότε τα στρέμματα γης που θα μετατραπούν σε… Γκραν Κάνιον θα ξεπεράσουν κάθε όριο. Η αλλοίωση του περιβάλλοντος, όπως και η αισθητική του υποβάθμιση, θα είναι μοναδική. «Το θέαμα του να αντικρίζει κανείς ολόκληρες εκτάσεις με τσιμέντο περικυκλωμένες από συρματοπλέγματα σαν να πρόκειται για στρατόπεδα, δεν είναι και ό,τι καλύτερο», τονίζει στα «Επίκαιρα» ο κ. Ραυτογιάννης.
Στο μεταξύ, με τις ανανεώσιμες αυτές μορφές ενέργειας τίθεται και ένα άλλο ζήτημα. *Ο χρόνος ζωής* τους μόνο υψηλός δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί καθώς, σύμφωνα με τον κ. Ραυτογιάννη,* «δεν ξεπερνά τα 20 με 25 χρόνια»*. Και το ερώτημα είναι τι θα συμβεί τις επόμενες δεκαετίες στην ελληνική ύπαιθρό. Τεράστιες εκτάσεις θα βρεθούν ξαφνικά με άχρηστους τόνους σκουριασμένου σίδερου και τσιμέντου με δραματικές επιπτώσεις στο περιβάλλον. Η εγκατάλειψή τους θα είναι μοναδική. Κανείς δεν πρόκειται να απεγκαταστήσει από τις βουνοκορφές αλλά και τις γεωργικές εκτάσεις όλες αυτές κατασκευές. Το τεράστιο κόστος θα είναι αποτρεπτικό για οποιονδήποτε μέσο ιδιώτη. Το φάντασμα της μετατροπής μοναδικών παρθένων τοπίων σε απέραντα νεκροταφεία σιδερικών και τσιμέντων πλανάται απειλητικά. Η αλόγιστη επέκταση δίχως κάποιο κεντρικό σχεδιασμό οδηγεί με γεωμετρική ακρίβεια στην περιβαλλοντική υποβάθμιση.

*«Ομερτά» μεταξύ οικολόγων και επιστημόνων*
Εντούτοις, μεγάλη εντύπωση προκαλεί το γεγονός ότι για τις όποιες περιβαλλοντικές επιπτώσεις από τον τρόπο με τον οποίο αναπτύσσεται η πράσινη ενέργεια στην Ελλάδα δεν μιλά κανείς. Η «ομερτά» μεταξύ οικολόγων, περιβαλλοντολόγων αλλά και λοιπών επιστημόνων είναι χαρακτηριστική. Ουδείς τολμά να μιλήσει για την κρυφή πλευρά της «greek» πράσινης ανάπτυξης. Όπως σημειώνει στα «Επίκαιρα» ο κ. Ραυτογιάννης, «η πράσινη ανάπτυξη στην Ελλάδα έχει κατά έναν παράξενο τρόπο αγιοποιηθεί». Ελάχιστοι είναι αυτοί που κατά καιρούς τόλμησαν να θίξουν τις όποιες επιπτώσεις στο περιβάλλον, αλλά και πάλι σε μικρό βαθμό. Χαρακτηριστική είναι η περίπτωση φυσικού περιβαλλοντολόγου από την Κρήτη, ο οποίος κατά καιρούς έχει θίξει τις αρνητικές συνέπειες των ανεμογεννητριών. Ο ίδιος, αν και αναφέρει κάποια μειονεκτήματα, εντούτοις δεν μιλά καθόλου για τον επηρεασμό του μικροκλίματος. Κάτι που συνιστά από μέρους του είτε άγνοια είτε σκόπιμη αποσιώπηση.
Τα «Επίκαιρα» για το θέμα επικοινώνησαν με το βουλευτή Αττικής της ΝΔ και μέλος της Κοινοβουλευτικής Επιτροπής Προστασίας του Περιβάλλοντος κ. Νίκο Καντερέ. Ο ίδιος σε απάντησή του ανέφερε χαρακτηριστικά ότι «η όποια μικρή επιβάρυνση –εάν υπάρχει, και μόνο από τις ανεμογεννήτριες– στο μικροκλίμα της συγκεκριμένης περιοχής τοποθέτησής τους δεν είναι συγκρίσιμη με την επιβάρυνση που δέχεται η ίδια περιοχή αλλά και ολόκληρο το περιβάλλον από την καύση του λιγνίτη». Και μπορεί όντως ο κ. Καντερές να έχει δίκιο. Οι ανεμογεννήτριες είναι σαφώς πιο φιλικές προς το περιβάλλον από ό,τι οι παραδοσιακές μορφές ενέργειας, ωστόσο αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν προκαλούν επιπτώσεις.

*Τι ισχύει στο εξωτερικό*
Σε αντίθεση με την Ελλάδα και τη χωρίς σχέδιο επέκταση των ΑΠΕ, *στο εξωτερικό η πράσινη ανάπτυξη γίνεται με διαφορετικούς όρους, σαφώς πιο φιλικούς προς το περιβάλλον. Τα περισσότερα αιολικά πάρκα κατασκευάζονται σε θαλάσσιες περιοχές και όχι σε βουνοκορφές πανέμορφων τοπίων*. Τα «Επίκαιρα» σήμερα παρουσιάζουν την κατάσταση που επικρατεί σε μια σειρά από χώρες του εξωτερικού, όπου γίνεται σαφές πως η πράσινη ανάπτυξη γίνεται οργανωμένα και στα πλαίσια του απόλυτου σεβασμού του περιβάλλοντος.

*Δανία*
Με την πρωτεύουσά της την Κοπεγχάγη να είναι στην κορυφή των «πράσινων» πόλεων στην Ευρώπη –στοιχείο στατιστικής έρευνας που παρουσίασε η εταιρεία Siemens στη Σύνοδο των Ηνωμένων Εθνών που διεξήχθη στην πόλη–, η Δανία ενστερνίστηκε από νωρίς την πράσινη ανάπτυξη και δη την αιολική ενέργεια.
Σύμφωνα με την ίδια έρευνα, μέχρι το 2020 θα υπάρχουν στο θαλάσσιο χώρο της Δανίας περίπου 2.000 ανεμογεννήτριες. Η αναμενόμενη ενεργειακή παραγωγή τους θα αγγίζει τα 6.000 MW. Μέχρι στιγμής στη Βόρεια Θάλασσα υπάρχουν δύο αιολικά πάρκα αποτελούμενα από 96 ανεμογεννήτριες και παραγωγή 228 ΜW.
Επιπλέον, η Δανία καλύπτεται και από επίγειες ανεμογεννήτριες που παράγουν 4.000 ΜW ετησίως. Βάσει αυτών των στοιχείων, έως το 2020 η χώρα θα καλύπτει μέχρι και 20% των αναγκών μόνον από την αιολική ενέργεια.

*Γερμανία*
Στη Γερμανία, η αιολική ενέργεια συνεισφέρει το 7% στη συνολική ανάγκη και κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος. Αν και οι ανεμογεννήτριές της ξεπερνούν τις 21.000, η χώρα έχει σκοπό να συνεχίσει με την τοποθέτηση ακόμα περισσότερων. Και σ’ αυτό το σημείο αξίζει να αναφερθεί πως ένας από τους κύριους λόγους είναι η δημιουργία θέσεων εργασίας και όχι μόνο η στροφή προς ηπιότερες μορφές ενέργειας. Ο κλάδος απασχολεί 100.000 εργαζόμενους στους τομείς τοποθέτησης, λειτουργίας και συντήρησης των γεννητριών.
Επιπροσθέτως, η Γερμανία είναι μία από τις εξαγώγιμες δυνάμεις στις αιολικές τουρμπίνες. Το 2009, οι εξαγωγές ανεμογεννητριών έφτασαν το 80% με τζίρο μεγαλύτερο των 8 δις ευρώ. Τέλος, το 2006, το Βρανδεμβούργο έγινε «κατοικία» της υψηλότερης ανεμογεννήτριας παγκοσμίως που αγγίζει τα 160 μέτρα, ενώ η διάμετρος της τουρμπίνας της είναι 90 μέτρα.

*Μεγάλη Βρετανία*
Εδώ τα νούμερα αυξάνονται αισθητά, με τη Μεγάλη Βρετανία να μπορεί να υπερηφανευτεί για την παραγωγή παραπάνω από 5 GW ετησίως. Βέβαια, η υπερηφάνεια σχετίζεται και με την πρωτιά που κατάφερε να «κλέψει» η χώρα από τη Δανία, όταν το 2008 έγινε το κράτος με τις περισσότερες θαλάσσιες ανεμογεννήτριες παγκοσμίως – το μεγαλύτερο θαλάσσιο πάρκο βρίσκεται στα ανοιχτά του Κεντ. Τα πράγματα άλλαξαν προς το καλύτερο από τον Απρίλιο του 2010, όταν στα ήδη υπάρχοντα αιολικά πάρκα προστέθηκαν ακόμα τρία.
Στη Βρετανία είναι πολλά τα επίγεια αιολικά πάρκα, με μεγαλύτερα αυτά της Κορνουάλης, της Σκωτίας και της Βόρειας Ιρλανδίας. Παρ’ όλα αυτά, οι τοπικές Αρχές διατηρούν επιφυλακτική στάση, δίνοντας άδεια δημιουργίας πάρκων μόλις στο 40% των αιτούντων. Κι αυτό διότι ακόμα υπάρχουν ζητήματα υγείας, βιορυθμών, αλλά και επηρεασμού του τουρισμού στις ανάλογες περιοχές, που παραμένουν άλυτα ή θεωρούνται επιζήμια.
Τα θαλάσσια πάρκα, πάντως, είναι ιδιαίτερα επιτυχή και προσοδοφόρα. Ως αποτέλεσμα, η Βρετανία έχει θέσει στόχο την τοποθέτηση 7.500 ανεμογεννητριών έως το 2020 για την κάλυψη του 15% των ετήσιων ενεργειακών αναγκών της. Κι αυτό ώστε να ικανοποιήσει τα κριτήρια που έχει θέσει η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση σε χώρες της που ενεργοποιούνται στην παραγωγή αιολικής ενέργειας.

*Ολλανδία*
Η θέση της Ολλανδίας και οι δυνατοί άνεμοι που τη χτυπούν καθ’ όλη τη διάρκεια του έτους βοήθησαν στο να αναδεχτεί σε ευρωπαϊκή δύναμη στην παραγωγή αιολικής ενέργειας. Με 59 τουρμπίνες στη Βόρεια Θάλασσα, 75 χιλιόμετρα μακριά από την ακτή του Callantsoog, η Ολλανδία προσβλέπει στον τίτλο της χώρας με το μεγαλύτερο θαλάσσιο αιολικό πάρκο στον κόσμο. Τίτλος που επίσης διεκδικούν η Μεγάλη Βρετανία, η Νότια Κορέα και οι ΗΠΑ στη Βόρεια Καρολίνα.
Σίγουρα ασχέτως εάν θα «κερδίσει» ή όχι, η Ολλανδία είναι μία από τις ευρωπαϊκές χώρες που σέβονται πολύ τόσο την αιολική ενέργεια όσο και το ηπειρωτικό κομμάτι της χώρας τους. Έτσι, έχει οδηγηθεί στην εκμετάλλευση της θαλάσσιας περιοχής της πολύ περισσότερο απ’ ό,τι η Βρετανία παρόλο που αριθμητικά –σε σχέση με τα θαλάσσια αιολικά πάρκα– κερδίζει η δεύτερη.

*Ισπανία*
Αν και η Ισπανία κατέχει την τέταρτη θέση στην παραγωγή αιολικής ενέργειας παγκοσμίως, τα «Επίκαιρα» την αναφέρουν τελευταία λόγω δύο σημαντικών ιδιαιτεροτήτων της. Η πρώτη έχει να κάνει με το ότι είναι η μόνη από τις ευρωπαϊκές χώρες που έχει δώσει μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα στα ηπειρωτικά αιολικά πάρκα. Η δεύτερη έρχεται να συμπληρώσει την προαναφερθείσα διότι, αν και γίνονται μελέτες για θαλάσσια αιολικά πάρκα, οι πολίτες και οι τοπικές Αρχές αντιτίθενται στη δημιουργία τους. Η τοποθέτηση θαλάσσιων ανεμογεννητριών προσκρούει σε επιχειρήματα που μιλούν για μείωση του τουρισμού στις παράλιες περιοχές, για ενοχλητικό θόρυβο που θα προκληθεί από τη λειτουργία των γεννητριών, αλλά και για παρενόχληση των αποδημητικών πτηνών και των παρατηρητών τους.
Βάσει των παραπάνω, η Ισπανία είναι η μοναδική χώρα πανευρωπαϊκά που… φέρνει αντιρρήσεις στη δημιουργία θαλάσσιων αιολικών πάρκων. Αντιρρήσεις που συνήθως «πάνε πακέτο» με τα επίγεια πάρκα του είδους.

Ο Εκατοντάδες είναι ήδη οι εταιρείες στην Ελλάδα, εισαγωγικές, κατασκευαστικές και μελετών, όπως και μεσάζοντες που πίστεψαν ότι ανακάλυψαν ένα νέο Ελντοράντο στην περίφημη πράσινη ανάπτυξη, δηλαδή την εκμετάλλευση της αιολικής και ηλιακής ενέργειας. Το έναυσμα το έδωσε ο νέος νόμος για την πράσινη ανάπτυξη, αλλά και οι προτροπές της κυβέρνησης και του ίδιου του πρωθυπουργού που ανήγαγε το θέμα σε «εθνικό στόχο» και σε πανάκεια για τα οικονομικά προβλήματα των νοικοκυριών αλλά και της εθνικής οικονομίας. Έτσι από το πουθενά, εν μία νυκτί σχεδόν, ξεφύτρωσαν εκατοντάδες εταιρείες που αναλαμβάνουν να εγκαταστήσουν σε σπίτια, χωράφια, βουνά κ.λπ. κάθε είδους εναλλακτική πηγή ενέργειας. Πόσο «πράσινη» είναι όμως και πόσο «ανάπτυξη»;
		



Οι επιπτώσεις στο μικροκλίμα είναι μια άλλη πτυχή που δεν έχει γίνει γνωστή στο ευρύ κοινό.

Από όλες τις χώρες το ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει η προτίμηση των βόρειων χωρών στα θαλάσσια πάρκα. Ακόμη εντονότερο προβληματισμό το ότι η Ισπανία τα αποφεύγει και προτιμάει την ακριβώς την αντίθετη τακτική.
Μιας και σαν χώρες "μοιάζουμε" σε κλίμα, και τουριστική αξιοποίηση των παραθαλάσσιων εκτάσεων μας, είναι άξιο προσοχής και μελέτης η πολιτική που ακολουθείται από τις υππόλοιπες χώρες και ιδιαίτερα τις μεσογειακές.

----------


## petasis

Μα φυσικά και κανένα νοήμων κράτος δεν θα εγκαθιστούσε φωτοβολταϊκά σε γόνιμα εδάφη. Τόσα άγονα βουνά έχουμε. Γιατί δεν τα βάζουν εκεί;

----------


## button

η καμένα ...

----------


## vagdsl

Στην ιδανική περίπτωση θα βάζαμε μόνο στις ταράτσες μας, αλλά, σε ΟΛΕΣ τις ταράτσες μας.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Στην ιδανική περίπτωση θα βάζαμε μόνο στις ταράτσες μας, αλλά, σε ΟΛΕΣ τις ταράτσες μας.




Off Topic



Και πλεον θα χουν δίκιο οι τουρίστες με το να λένε:

Κάποτε η Αθήνα τύφλωνε με το φως το πολιτισμού της.
Τώρα το μόνο που τυφλώνει είναι η ασχήμια της και τα φωτοβολταικά της.

 :Laughing:

----------


## ciaoant1

*Φωτοβολταϊκές αυταπάτες*

*Spoiler:*




			Όταν οι κεντροευρωπαίοι οικολόγοι της δεκαετίας του 70 έλεγαν με την έπαρση της εποχής ότι οι εναλλακτικές τεχνολογίες είναι από τη φύση τους επαναστατικές και μη αφομοιώσιμες από τον καπιταλισμό και την Αγορά , δεν μπορούσαν να φανταστούν ούτε την «πράσινη ανάπτυξη» της εποχής μας με την τεράστια ‘’εναλλακτική’’ Αγορά, ούτε καν το πόσο οι θεμιτές τους προτάσεις για τη βιολογική γεωργία και τις Ανανεώσιμες Πηγές Ενέργειας θα μπορούσαν να αποτελούν βασικές αιχμές του συστήματος. 

Η, με το ζόρι σχεδόν, «πράσινη ενέργεια» που προωθείται από το πολιτικό σύστημα με μαστίγια (Αιολικά πάρκα) και καρότα (φωτοβολταϊκά πάρκα, βιομάζα κλπ.)και μάλιστα στην Ελλάδα που επιτέλους έκανε και πράξη το σύνθημα των ελλήνων οικολόγων για «ξεχωριστό υπουργείο περιβάλλοντος»* αποτελεί μια από τις ευκαιρίες αναθέρμανσης της Αγοράς και ισοπέδωσης της εναπομείνασας αγροτικής οικονομίας.*  Τα φωτοβολταϊκά δίπλα στο μαστίγιο των αιολικών πάρκων έρχονται σε μια εποχή αναγγελίας κατάργησης των αγροτικών επιδοτήσεων, με τις τράπεζες, τη βιομηχανία και υπηρεσίες της Αγοράς ενέργειας μπροστά σε μια σοβαρή επένδυση που θα βοηθήσει την κίνηση του χρήματος. 

Με το τυράκι των 7,500 ευρώ το χρόνο εισόδημα κι αγοράζοντας το ρεύμα 55 λεπτά έναντι της τιμής των 15 λεπτών που το πουλά, ο «παραγωγός ρεύματος» αγρότης-ιδιώτης κλπ. εισάγεται στη φάκα των 45.000 ευρώ δανείου από τις τράπεζες καθώς και από τα γραφεία μελετών για την εγκατάσταση στο χώρο του, φωτοβολταϊκών. Η ιδεολογία της σωτηρίας του πλανήτη από τις επερχόμενες κλιματικές αλλαγές αποκρύβει ότι η καταστροφή του πλανήτη συνεχίζεται με την συνεισφορά της πράσινης ανάπτυξης που δεν αναιρεί τη βασική συνθήκη εκμετάλλευσης της Φύσης από το Κεφάλαιο. *Η ‘’διέξοδος’’ αυτή, από την άλλη, απέναντι στη συρρίκνωση του εισοδήματος ανοίγει μια άλλη εποχή για την ελληνική κοινωνία και μια άλλη εποχή για την Αγορά.* Η βύθιση στον τριτογενή τομέα της πρωτογενούς παραγωγής και ανάπτυξη της τραπεζικής κινητικότητας βαθαίνει την εξάρτηση της κοινωνίας από τους χρηματοπιστωτικούς μηχανισμούς την κρατική γραφειοκρατία ενώ ανοίγει και τους ασκούς του Αιόλου για τη διατροφή μας, για τις τιμές των προϊόντων που πλέον θα παράγονται από μονοπωλιακές αγροτικές επιχειρήσεις στο εξωτερικό, ενώ η σταθερή τιμή των 55 λεπτών είτε μπορεί να αλλάξει θεσμικά ή τέλος πάντων να μην έχει την αναμενόμενη αξία σε μια πληθωριστική οικονομία μετά από την πάροδο κάποιων χρόνων. *Εξ’ άλλου την υπερχρέωση της ΔΕΗ (από μεγάλους επενδύτες παραγωγούς ρεύματος) θα την πληρώσουν οι καταναλωτές με το ειδικό τέλος ΑΠΕ.* Ένα απίστευτο αδιέξοδο κατασπατάλησης φυσικών πόρων στο έλεος της πράσινης Αγοράς και εξάρτησης της κοινωνίας ανοίγει αυτήν την περίοδο η «διέξοδος» των Ανανεώσιμων Πηγών Ενέργειας.

http://athens.indymedia.org/front.ph...cle_id=1243904




Δείτε επίσης και το -αποκαλυπτικότατο- άρθρο "Οι τέσσερις χάριτες" που σχετίζεται με το θέμα

----------


## gsenso

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση σαν άσχετος. Μπορώ να βάλω φωτοβολταικα στην ταράτσα μου και να καλυπτω τις ανάγκες μου για ρεύμα. Αν ναι πως θα υπολογίσω πόσο μου κοστίζει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...Μπορώ να βάλω φωτοβολταϊκά στην ταράτσα μου και να καλύπτω τις ανάγκες μου για ρεύμα. Αν ναι πως θα υπολογίσω πόσο μου κοστίζει κάτι τέτοιο.


Μπορείς αλλά χρειάζεσαι μπαταρίες. Το κόστος μπαταριών, φορτιστών κλπ, μαζί με την τακτική συντήρηση και την αλλαγή των μπαταριών θα ανεβάσει πολύ το χρόνο απόσβεσης. Τα συστήματα για πώληση του παραγόμενου ρεύματος στη ΔΕΗ δεν έχουν φορτιστές και μπαταρίες, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα επάρκειας το βράδυ ή σε συννεφιά και αποσβένονται με επιδοτούμενες τιμές πώλησης kWh.
Οι εγκαταστάσεις που λές συμφέρουν όπου δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση σε δίκτυο ρεύματος.

Καλή Χρονιά!
G

----------


## petasis

Πλάκα πλάκα, μια εγκατάσταση στην ταράτσα για αποκλειστική λειτουργία ενός κλιματιστικού το μεσημέρι μιας καλοκαιρινής μέρας πόσο να κοστίζει;

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Ψιλοάσχετο.


Αν κάποιος έχει γεώτρηση σε μία απομακρυσμένη περιοχή και θέλει να αντλήσει το νερό.
Ας πούμε στα 60 μέτρα, δηλαδή έχοντας μεσαίας ισχύος αντλία.


Αντί να τα σκάσει σε μία γεννήτρια συν βανζίνες ή να τα σκάσει σε κολώνες της ΔΕΗ συν μετασχηματιστή συν πάγια, πόσα φωτοβολταικά χρειάζεται για να μπορεί να αντλεί το νερό?
Κανα στρέμμα φτάνει?

----------


## petasis

Πόσα βαττ να είναι μια τέτοια αντλία; 1kW;
Γενικά βρίσκω ότι γύρω στα 8 πάνελ βγάζουν κοντά στα 2kW σε ιδανικές συνθήκες.

----------


## frap

Εκτός κι αν θα χρειάζεσαι το νερό μόνο το πρωί με ικανοποιητική ηλιοφάνεια, θα πρέπει είτε να επενδύσεις επιπλέον και σε φορτιστές/μπαταρίες είτε σε ένα ντεπόζιτο ικανού όγκου.

Εάν υπάρχει αιολικό δυναμικό στην περιοχή, μάλλον είναι προτιμότερο να πας προς ανεμογεννήτρια ή ανεμο-μαγγανοπήγαδο  :Razz:  τό'χω δει σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Πόσα βαττ να είναι μια τέτοια αντλία; 1kW;
> Γενικά βρίσκω ότι γύρω στα 8 πάνελ βγάζουν κοντά στα 2kW σε ιδανικές συνθήκες.



Δεν ξέρω με σιγουριά.
Αλλα απο συζητήσεις (επειδή ο συγκεκριμένος το νερό το βρήκε πιο βαθειά από 100 μέτρα, χάριν απλοποίησις μίλησα για 40) θυμάμαι πριν χρόνια λέγανε "12άρι καλύτερα από 8άρι, δεν θα ζορίζεται" και προφανώς μιλούσανε για ίππους μηχανής παρα kW.

Απ ότι πρόσεξα σε σελίδες που πουλούσαν υποβρύχιες υδραντλίες, για 10 ίππους αντιστοιχούν περίπου 7,5 kW. Και τα μηχανήματα φυσικά είναι τριφασικά.
Καίνε τον άφακα τους οι αντλίες αυτές τελικά...
Κι αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι θέλουν κατα την λειτουργία τους continyous ρεύμα, τότε μάλλον τα ηλιακά δεν είναι καλή ιδέα, τουλάχιστον για τόσο ισχυρα μοτέρ.

Οπότε ο συγκεκριμένος θα ήθελε τουλάχιστον 15++ kW(!) για να λειτουργεί κανονικά ο ηλεκτροκινητήρας της αντλίας?
Τοτε θα πρεπε να κόψει κάμποσες ελιές, για να ταΐζει την αντλία.  :Razz:

----------


## anon

Off Topic





> Ψιλοάσχετο. Αν κάποιος έχει γεώτρηση σε μία απομακρυσμένη περιοχή και θέλει να αντλήσει το νερό. Ας πούμε στα 60 μέτρα, δηλαδή έχοντας μεσαίας ισχύος αντλία.Αντί να τα σκάσει σε μία γεννήτρια συν βανζίνες ή να τα σκάσει σε κολώνες της ΔΕΗ συν μετασχηματιστή συν πάγια, πόσα φωτοβολταικά χρειάζεται για να μπορεί να αντλεί το νερό?
> Κανα στρέμμα φτάνει?


Υπολόγισε. Ενα τμ πάνελ δίνει περίπου 200W. Πόσα W ή καλύτερα KW είναι η αντλία; Θέλεις να έχεις την δυνατότητα να δουλεύει και όταν δεν έχει ηλιοφάνεια (βασικά βράδι και όταν έχει συννεφιά); Εαν ναι θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς και σύστημα μπαταριών βαθιάς φορτίσεως (οξέως μολύβδου) ή μπαταρίες νικελίου σιδήρου. 

1 ίππος ισχύ ισοδυναμεί με 750 περίπου W. Αρα εαν πούμε ότι έχεις μια αντλία που είναι βαθμονομημένη σε ίππους και είναι ισχύος 5 ίππων, σημαίνει 3,8KW. Για άμεση χρήση (απο πάνελ στην αντλία) θα χρειαστείς δηλαδή τούλάχιστον 4Kwh ή και λίγο παραπάνω. Σε επιφάνεια αυτό αντιστοιχεί περίπου σε 20 τμ. Σε κόστος να υπολογίζεις περίπου 3 με 4 ευρώ το W. Αρα για 4KW θέλεις κάπου 15 χιλιάδες ευρώ. ΑΝάλογα με την ιπποδύναμη κλιμακώνεται και το κόστος. Πχ για 15 ίππους, θέλεις ακριβώς τα τριπλάσια.

Εαν χρησιμοποιείς μπαταρίες, τότε πρέπει να υπολογίσεις. 
Πόσο χρόνο συνολικά στο 24ωρο θα καταναλώνει ρεύμα η αντλία; (αυτό το βρίσκεις εαν μετρήσεις τον μετρητή της ΔΕΗ, και πάς πχ μετά 10 μέρες και ότι σου βγάλει, το διαιρέσεις δια 10, και θα βρείς την ημερήσια κατανάλωση. Οσες περισσότερες μέρες αφήσεις, τόσο καλύτερο, γιατί βγαίνει καλύτερος / πιο αξιόπιστος μέσος όρος).

Πχ 5 ώρες συνεχούς χρήσης... Αυτό σημαίνει ότι χρειάζεσαι στο 24ωρο περίπου 20Kwh (ή βάζεις απευθείας το νούμερο πόσα κιλοβατ "τρώει" την ημέρα). Αρα θα πρέπει να υπολογίσεις πχ για πόσο υπολογίζεις ότι μπορεί να είσαι χωρίς ηλιοφάνεια και πρέπει να έχει την αντλία να λειτουργεί; μια μέρα; δύο; Αναλόγως πρέπει να έχεις τόση χωρητικότητα μπαταρίας. Εστω 2 μέρες. Αρα πρέπει να έχεις χωρητικότητα 40Kwh χωρητικότητα σε μπαταρίες. Αυτό ισοδυναμεί με περίπου 40 μπαταρίες μεγέθους αυτοκινήτου 80Ah (12V με 80Αh ισοδυναμεί με 960Wh, σχεδόν μια κιλοβατώρα). Με δεδομένο ότι έχουμε μια μέση καλή ηλιοφάνεια για περίπου 7 ώρες την ημέρα, θέλουμε να βγάλουμε σε 7 ώρες, 20KWh. Αυτό αντιστοιχεί σε ισχύ 20/7 = 2,85 KW (είδες, μπορεί να ανεβάζει το κόστος οι μπαταρίες, αλλά πλέον χρειαζόμαστε μικρότερη ισχύ σε πάνελ, εφόσον συνολικά στην ημέρα χρειαζόμαστε πιο λίγη ενέργεια απο ότι την κάποια δεδομένη στιγμή). Τα 2,85KW έχουν ένα κόστος κάπου στα 10 χιλιάρικα, και επιφάνεια για τα πάνελς κάπου 14 τμ.

ΥΓ. Η επιφάνεια που δίδεται είναι των πάνελς, όχι του απαιτούμενου χώρου που θα στηθούν. Με δεδομένο ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποια κλίση, και να μην πέφτει η σκιά των πρώτων στα πίσω (ειδικά τον χειμώνα που ο ήλιος ειναι πιο χαμηλά) κλπ κλπ κλπ, η πραγματική επιφάνεια που δεσμεύεται απο κάτω είναι μεγαλύτερη, αλλά μην φανταστείς κανα τρελό νούμερο, απλά βάλε χοντρικά ένα +30% το πολύ και είσαι εντάξει.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Υπολόγισε. Ενα τμ πάνελ δίνει περίπου 200W. Πόσα W ή καλύτερα KW είναι η αντλία; Θέλεις να έχεις την δυνατότητα να δουλεύει και όταν δεν έχει ηλιοφάνεια (βασικά βράδι και όταν έχει συννεφιά); Εαν ναι θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς και σύστημα μπαταριών βαθιάς φορτίσεως (οξέως μολύβδου) ή μπαταρίες νικελίου σιδήρου. 
> 
> 1 ίππος ισχύ ισοδυναμεί με 750 περίπου W. Αρα εαν πούμε ότι έχεις μια αντλία που είναι βαθμονομημένη σε ίππους και είναι ισχύος 5 ίππων, σημαίνει 3,8KW. Για άμεση χρήση (απο πάνελ στην αντλία) θα χρειαστείς δηλαδή τούλάχιστον 4Kwh ή και λίγο παραπάνω. Σε επιφάνεια αυτό αντιστοιχεί περίπου σε 20 τμ. Σε κόστος να υπολογίζεις περίπου 3 με 4 ευρώ το W. Αρα για 4KW θέλεις κάπου 15 χιλιάδες ευρώ. ΑΝάλογα με την ιπποδύναμη κλιμακώνεται και το κόστος. Πχ για 15 ίππους, θέλεις ακριβώς τα τριπλάσια.
> 
> ...


 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt: 
για την απάντηση.


Ο γνωστός ήδη έχει πληρώσει μετασχηματιστή και μάλιστα μόνος του, γι αυτό άλλωστε για κάμποσο διάστημα την έβγαζε με γεννήτρια: Ηταν τρελό το κόστος: στήλοι της ΔΕΗ + εγκατάσταση + μετασχηματιστής όλα μόνος του. Με αερομεταφορά από σινούκ πιο φθηνα εβγαινε που λέει ο λόγος. :Razz: 
Νομίζω βρήκε συνέταιρο (που νωρίτερα το παιζε έξυπνος και περίμενε εκμετελευόμενος την άμεσότερη ανάγκη του για ρεύμα, να πληρώσει τον μετασχηματιστή και τους στήλους ο γνωστός μου κι εκείνος μετά από 3-4 χρόνια να το πάρει έτοιμο).  Και πάλι όμως τα σκασε χοντρά στην ΔΕΗ, χώρια ο χρόνος μέχρι να γίνει η εγκατάσταση...


Αν γυρνούσαμε τον χρόνο πίσω πιθανότατα να σκεφτόταν σοβαρά τα φωτοβολταϊκά μιας και οι ελιές πλέον βγάζουν περισσότερα ευρώ σαν προσανάμματα για το τζάκι...

Μακάρι να πέσουν κι άλλο οι τιμές, σε απομακρυσμένες απόκρυμνες περιοχές και σε μικρά νησιά θα βοηθήσουν πολύ στην ενεργειακή ανεξάρτησία
(τουλάχιστον όσους θέλουν να έχουν μία τηλεόραση κι ένα ψυγείο, για ηλεκτρική κουζίνα πάλι ..."τριφασικό" χρειάζεται  :Crazy: )



ΥΓ.
Ελπίζω να υπάρχουν κι άλλοι σαν τον γνωστό μου με παρόμοια προβλήματα γεωγραφίας που θα βρουν την απάντηση σου χρήσιμη.

----------


## anon

Για μια κατοικία με στέγη, πχ στην δική μου, μπορείς να έχεις αρκετά πάνελς ώστε σε συνδιασμό με μπαταρίες να έχεις ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα όχι μόνο για φώτα, ψυγείο, αλλά για όλες τις ανάγκες του σπιτιού και για θέρμανση / ψύξη ακόμα. Πχ καίω περίπου 2600 κιλοβατώρες το τετράμηνο (120 μέρες) σύμφωνα με τους λογαριασμούς της ΔΕΗ (καλοκαίρι, συν δηλαδή και κλιματισμό). Αυτό σημαινει απαιτούμενη ενέργεια κατα μέσο όρο την ημέρα 21,5 κιλοβατώρες. Εαν είδες το παράδειγμα που παρέθεσα παραπάνω χρειάζεται πάνελς συνολικής επιφάνειας κάπου 15 τμ ή βάλε 20 τμ για να είσαι στο περίσσευμα και όχι τσίμα τσίμα. Και είσαι ενεργειακά πλέον αυτάρκης, αρκεί να έχεις μπαταρίες, ίσως και καμμια γεννήτρια για περιόδους παρατεταμένης συννεφιάς... Το κόστος λοιπόν σε πάνελς είναι κάπου στα 10 χιλιάρικα, βάλε σε μπαταρίες κάπου 5 χιλιάρικα συν ινβέρτερ και λοιπό εξοπλισμό και γεννήτρια, με 20 χιλιάρικα δηλαδή περίπου καθάρισες. Με αυτούς τους υπολογισμούς μπορείς να υπολογίσεις και την δική σου περίπτωση, και όπως βλέπεις για κάθε κιλοβατώρα / ημέρα πάει και ένα χιλιάρικο στο σύνολο. Ξεκινά με περισσότερο απο χιλιάρικο για μικρότερες καταναλώσεις και όσο μεγαλώνει η κατανάλωση, το κόστος μικραίνει ανα κιλοβατώρα κατιτίς. Ενα χιλιάρικο την κιλοβατώρα....

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Και μια άκυρη ερώτηση:

Πόσο ευάλωτα είναι τα κάτοπτρα και ο εξοπλισμός σε κλοπή?
Προφανώς δεν τα τα σηκώσουν με το μπετό, αλλα παίζει κάποιοι να τα κανιβαλίσουν, μπορεί να φανούν χρήσιμα κομμάτια του εξοπλισμού που βρίσκεται εκτεθιμένος υπαίθρια σε ύπουλα μάτια?



Off Topic


		Θεωρώ προφάνες ότι οι μπαταρίες και η γεννήτρια θα βρίσκονται σε στεγασμένο-ασφαλισμένο χώρο, εξοπλισμός χιλιάδων που μεταφέρεται εύκολα είναι. Επίσης ευελπιστώ να μην χρειάζεται συνεχής γειτνίαση-διασύνδεση μπαταριών με τα πάνελ

----------


## anon

για το κλέψιμο φιλαράκι, άσχημα τα πράγματα. Εδώ να σκεφτείς ότι κλέβουν καλώδια της ΔΕΗ, τα πάνελ που κοστίζουν μια περιουσία δεν θα κλέψουν; Εαν είναι σε ερημική τοποθεσία, σίγουρα πρέπει να έχεις συστήματα ασφαλείας, βιντεοπαρακολούθησης, έγκαιρης προειδοποίησης, και μάλιστα με πολλαπλούς "έξυπνους" τρόπους, μιας και το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο μπορεί να κόψει ο κλέφτης, και jammer μπορεί να βάλει για να μην δουλεύει το κινητό (στην περίπτωση που έχεις βάλει GSM backup line)... Mπορείς (και ίσως πρέπει) να τα ασφαλίσεις κιόλας. Σκέψουν ότι ένα πάνελ, έχει επιφάνεια 1 τμ περίπου βάρος γύρω στα 15 κιλά (έχει γυαλί γιαυτό είναι βαρύ), και κοστίζει πάνω απο 500 ευρώ... Τι λες; Σε ερειμική τοποθεσία είναι πολλοί που θα βλέπουν κάθε πάνελ σαν πεντακοσάρικο...

----------


## ubuntubu

> *Κοζάνη, το μεγαλύτερο φωτοβολταϊκό πάρκο* 
>    Το μεγαλύτερο φωτοβολταϊκό πάρκο στον κόσμο που θα δημιουργηθεί στην Κοζάνη ανακοινώθηκε από τον πρωθυπουργό Γ. Παπανδρέου
> Το  μεγαλύτερο φωτοβολταϊκό πάρκο στον κόσμο που θα παράγει ηλεκτρική  ενέργεια ισχύος 200 MW θα δημιουργηθεί στην Κοζάνη, από τη ΔΕΗ σε  συνεργασία με στρατηγικό επενδυτή, ανακοίνωσε ο πρωθυπουργός, Γιώργος  Παπανδρέου, στη διάρκεια ομιλίας που έκανε σε εκδήλωση που οργάνωσαν το  Υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος και ο δήμος Κοζάνης με θέμα «Η αναπτυξιακή  πορεία της Δυτικής Μακεδονίας στον ενεργειακό τομέα».
> Η επένδυση  είναι ύψους 600 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ, θα αξιοποιήσει μια έκταση 5.300  στρεμμάτων, εξαντλημένου ορυχείου στο λιγνιτικό Κέντρο Δυτικής  Μακεδονίας, θα απασχολήσει συνολικά 550 άτομα, θα δημιουργήσει 200 νέες  θέσεις εργασίας, θα μειώσει κατά 300.000 τόνους τις εκπομπές διοξειδίου  του άνθρακα ανά έτος στην ατμόσφαιρα και θα καλύψει ηλεκτρική κατανάλωση  55.000 νοικοκυριών.
> Στην ίδια περιοχή θα λειτουργήσει παράλληλα και εργοστάσιο παραγωγής φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων.
> Το  πάρκο θα στηθεί σε έκταση 6.000 στρεµµάτων ανενεργών ορυχείων της ∆ΕΗ,  θα είναι συνολικής ισχύος 200 Μεγαβάτ και θα έχει κόστος περίπου 1 δισ.  ευρώ.
> Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, το έργο θα υλοποιηθεί σε ορίζοντα διετίας από την από την έναρξη του.
> Στελέχη της ΔΕΗ επισημαίνουν ότι ανεπίσημα έχει ήδη εκδηλωθεί ενδιαφέρον για το έργο από τρεις εταιρείες διεθνούς προέλευσης.
> Το μεγαλύτερο φωτοβολταϊκό πάρκο στον κόσμο, μέχρι στιγμής, λειτουργεί στο Οντάριο του Καναδά και έχει ισχύ 97 MW.
> *www.kathimerini.gr*_ με πληροφορίες από skai.gr και ΑΠΕ - ΜΠΕ_


http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_a...01/2011_373982

----------


## konenas

> ... στην Κοζάνη, *από τη ΔΕΗ σε συνεργασία με στρατηγικό επενδυτή*, ανακοίνωσε ο πρωθυπουργός, Γιώργος Παπανδρέου, στη διάρκεια ομιλίας που έκανε σε εκδήλωση που οργάνωσαν το Υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος και ο δήμος Κοζάνης με θέμα «Η αναπτυξιακή πορεία της Δυτικής Μακεδονίας στον ενεργειακό τομέα».
> Η *επένδυση είναι ύψους 600 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ*, θα αξιοποιήσει μια έκταση 5.300 στρεμμάτων, ...
> *Στην ίδια περιοχή θα λειτουργήσει παράλληλα και εργοστάσιο παραγωγής φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων.*


Λες να αλλάξουν τα πράματα ή μας λένε πάλι φούμαρα για Άραβες κλπ
( Προβλέπω πάλι, κρατικοδίαιτους επιχειρηματίες )

----------


## ubuntubu

> Το έργο προγραμματιζόταν να εξαγγελθεί τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο στη   Διεθνή Έκθεση Θεσσαλονίκης, αλλά κατόπιν των αντιδράσεων που εκδηλώθηκαν   ακόμη και εντός ΔΕΗ, ότι επιχειρείται απευθείας ανάθεση στην   αμερικανική εταιρεία SunEdison, η επένδυση «πάγωσε», και αποφασίστηκε να   γίνει με διεθνή διαγωνισμό.


http://www.reporter.gr/%CE%91%CF%80%...AC%CE%BD%CE%B7

----------


## Verde

Πολυ θετικο το εργο και μακαρι να ακολουθησουν κι αλλα αντιστοιχα σε ολη την Ελλαδα!

Ειναι πολυ θετικο γιατι εκτός απο την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος, θα συνεχισουν να διατηρουνται και ισως να αυξηθουν και οι θεσεις εργασιας της ΔΕΗ στην Δυτικη Μακεδονια (που εχει και μεγαλο ποσοστο ανεργιας) και μάλιστα με λιγοτερες βλαβερες συνεπειες για την υγεια των εργαζομενων και των κατοικων!

Βεβαια ας μην παραμυθιαζομαστε, ενας κουκος δεν φερνει την ανοιξη, ουτε απο την τραγικη οικονομική θεση θα γλειτωσουμε με ενα φωτοβολταικο παρκο, ουτε το ελλειμα συμαζευτικε σε 1 απογευμα, ουτε θα μειωθει η ανεργια της χωρας που αγγιζει το 13%!

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Το μεγαλύτερο φωτοβολταϊκό πάρκο στον κόσμο που *θα παράγει ηλεκτρική ενέργεια ισχύος 200 MW* ... Η *επένδυση είναι ύψους 600 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ,* θα αξιοποιήσει μια έκταση 5.300 στρεμμάτων ... θα απασχολήσει συνολικά 550 άτομα, θα δημιουργήσει 200 νέες θέσεις εργασίας ... Στην ίδια περιοχή *θα λειτουργήσει παράλληλα και εργοστάσιο παραγωγής φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων*. *Το πάρκο θα στηθεί σε έκταση 6.000 στρεµµάτων* ανενεργών ορυχείων της ∆ΕΗ, *θα είναι συνολικής ισχύος 200 Μεγαβάτ* και θα έχει* κόστος περίπου 1 δισ. ευρώ.*


Τα MW είναι 200, τα Μ€ είναι από 600 έως 1000, άρα το κόστος θα είναι από 3€/W έως 5€/W (ίσως περιλαμβάνει και το κόστος των 550 υπαλλήλων). Δηλαδή η επένδυση των 200MW γίνεται σε τιμές λιανικής;
G

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Ωραία θα μπει στρατηγικξό επενδυτής = εταιρεία-όμιλος εταιρειών.




> Η επένδυση είναι ύψους 600 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ, θα αξιοποιήσει μια έκταση 5.300 στρεμμάτων, ...
> Στην ίδια περιοχή θα λειτουργήσει παράλληλα και εργοστάσιο παραγωγής φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων.


Το εργοστάσιο παραγωγής που κολλάει?
Θα επιδοτήσουν τον στρατηγικό επενδυτή για επιτόπου "από την παραγωγή στην κατανάλωση" κατασκευή φωτοβολταϊκών?

----------


## tsavman

Δεν κοιτάνε να καλύψουν σωστά καμιά επιχωμάτωση πρώτα λέω εγώ, που όποτε φυσάει αεράκι από νοτιά γεμίζει η πόλη (Πτολεμαϊδα) τέφρα, και μετά να κάνουν μεγάλες δηλώσεις λέω εγώ..

Άντε, γιατί τα "βουνά" έχουν φτάσει στα 2 χλμ από την πόλη..

----------


## ubuntubu

> Δεν κοιτάνε να καλύψουν σωστά καμιά επιχωμάτωση πρώτα λέω εγώ, που όποτε φυσάει αεράκι από νοτιά γεμίζει η πόλη (Πτολεμαϊδα) τέφρα, και μετά να κάνουν μεγάλες δηλώσεις λέω εγώ..
> 
> Άντε, γιατί τα "βουνά" έχουν φτάσει στα 2 χλμ από την πόλη..




Off Topic


		Θύμισε μου λίγο,πότε απέκλεισαν τον ΑΗΣ ή μπλόκαραν τους δρόμους τελευταία φορά οι κάτοικοι των Καϊλαρίων ;
Ο καρκίνος θερίζει την πόλη σου και δεν συγκινείται κανείς.
Γενιές ολόκληρες μεγάλωσαν με το όνειρο να τους πάρει τα χωράφια και να βολέψει τα παιδιά τους η ΔΕΗ.
  Βέβαια με δύο υπουργούς στην κυβέρνηση (Παπακωσταντίνου-Διαμαντοπούλου) ποιός σας πιάνει ,τρομάρα σας.
Συγνώμη  για το επιθετικό ύφος και δεν απευθύνομαι σε σένα προσωπικά,αλλά την απάθεια και την μεμψιμοιρία των συμπολιτών σου δεν την είδα πουθενά αλλού.

----------


## tsavman

Off Topic






> Θύμισε μου λίγο,πότε απέκλεισαν τον ΑΗΣ ή μπλόκαραν τους δρόμους τελευταία φορά οι κάτοικοι των Καϊλαρίων ;
> Ο καρκίνος θερίζει την πόλη σου και δεν συγκινείται κανείς.
> Γενιές ολόκληρες μεγάλωσαν με το όνειρο να τους πάρει τα χωράφια και να βολέψει τα παιδιά τους η ΔΕΗ.
> Βέβαια με δύο υπουργούς στην κυβέρνηση (Παπακωσταντίνου-Διαμαντοπούλου) ποιός σας πιάνει ,τρομάρα σας.
> Συγνώμη για το επιθετικό ύφος και δεν απευθύνομαι σε σένα προσωπικά,αλλά την απάθεια και την μεμψιμοιρία των συμπολιτών σου δεν την είδα πουθενά αλλού.


Σοβαρά τώρα, αφού όλοι εκεί δουλεύουν, τι τους νοιάζει; Τα επιδόματα να πέφτουν για να τρέχει το χρήμα στην τοπική αγορά και όλα καλά. Θεωρούμαστε και τυχεροί που δεν έχουμε την ανεργία της υπόλοιπης Δυτ.Μακεδονίας, τρομάρα τους. 





Σχετικά με το θέμα, ας κάνει η ΔΕΗ τα προβλεπόμενα πρώτα, και ας αφήσει τις "ουάου" δηλώσεις.. Τι να το κάνω εγώ το φωτοβολταϊκό πάρκο, όταν από δίπλα καίνε λιγνίτη χωρίς φίλτρα; Όταν, ακόμα και η εταιρεία τηλεθέρμανσης αναγκάζεται να καίει πετρέλαιο μισό χιλιόμετρο έξω από την πόλη, λόγω κακού σχεδιασμού του συστήματός τους;

----------


## Lignos

ΣΤΗΝ ΠΤΟΛΕΜΑΪΔΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΦΩΤΟΒΟΛΤΑΪΚΟ ΠΑΡΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ . . 
Η ΔΕΗ Ανανεώσιμες έχει ήδη καταθέσει στη ΡΑΕ αίτηση για τη λήψη άδειας παραγωγής φωτοβολταϊκού σταθμού ισχύος 200 MW.
To διάβασα και το καταθέτω. .

----------


## pelasgian

πρέπει να αλλαχθεί ο τίτλος. 
Δεν είναι έλλειμμα πλέον!

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> πρέπει να αλλαχθεί ο τίτλος. 
> Δεν είναι έλλειμμα πλέον!


  :Bless: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Μήπως να το κάνουμε:
Τεχνολογία, εγκατάσταση και νομοθετικό πλαίσιο φωτοβολταϊκών συστηματων?

Ολα αυτά και περισσότερα έχουν αναπτυχθεί εδώ μέσα.

----------


## ciaoant1

*«Πράσινη ανάπτυξη» σε…σεληνιακό φόντο!*

*Spoiler:*




			Του  Δημήτρη Τσιμούρα

Ένα από τα πιο ισχυρά επιχειρήματα αυτών που κυβερνούν τόσα χρόνια προς τους αγρότες,  για την εισοδό μας στην ΕΟΚ και κατόπιν στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, ήταν η… μεγάλη ευρωπαϊκή αγορά των εκατόν πενήντα εκατομμυρίων κατοίκων, που θα άνοιγε γι αυτούς. Σύμφωνα δε με τους πρωταγωνιστές  της ένταξης στην ΕΕ  το αγροτικό εισόδημα θα είχε μια  εντυπωσιακή αύξηση! Όλα αυτά λέγονταν τη στιγμή που  έμπαιναν σε εφαρμογή  σχέδια για δραματική μείωση του αγροτικού πληθυσμού αλλά και της ίδιας της αγροτικής παραγωγής, τη στιγμή που οι ελληνικές κυβερνήσεις με τους «εταίρους» μας ενέταξαν τη χώρα μας σε *χώρα που θα στηρίζει την οικονομία της στην παροχή υπηρεσιών και όχι στην παραγωγή πλούτου άρα και αγροτικών προϊόντων.   * 

Σήμερα, όλα αυτά τα σχέδια επιβεβαιώνονται. Η παραγωγή προϊόντων έχει συρρικνωθεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό, η ανεργία καλπάζει προς τα ύψη, ο πλούτος  που παράγεται στη χώρα μας συγκεντρώνεται  σε ελάχιστα χέρια και διακινείται ανεξέλεγκτα ανάλογα με τα συμφέροντα των κατόχων του. Επιστέγασμα   αυτής της πολιτικής το μνημόνιο, η στέρηση  των στοιχειωδών δικαιωμάτων των εργαζόμενων, η φτώχεια που εξαπλώνεται με γρήγορους ρυθμούς σε όλο και περισσότερα στρώματα της ελληνικής κοινωνίας.

Ένα κομμάτι  της κοινωνίας μας, που πληρώνει αδρά αυτήν την πολιτική και σήμερα βρίσκεται σε απόγνωση, είναι οι μικροί και μεσαίοι αγρότες. Η κυβέρνηση αντί να προστατέψει τα γεωργικά μας προϊόντα και να στηρίξει την αγροτική παραγωγή, περιορίζοντας  την αθρόα εισαγωγή αγροτικών προϊόντων, ώστε η χώρα μας να καλύπτει μόνη της τις  διατροφικές της  ανάγκες  και όχι μόνο, προτείνει να…φυτέψουν οι αγρότες  στα χωράφια τους φωτοβολταϊκά(!), για να βγουν  απο το αδιέξοδο( :Wink: , που οδηγήθηκαν από αυτές τις πολιτικές!!!  

 Μέρος της ευθύνης για τα αδιέξοδα, στα οποία οδηγήθηκαν οι αγρότες μας, βαραίνει και  μια μεγάλη μερίδα από αυτούς. Η ΕΕ, με την συναίνεση των ελληνικών κυβερνήσεων, τους  επιδοτούσε για να πετάξουν την παραγωγή τους στη χωματερή!!! Αυτό είχε ως άμεση συνέπεια να μειωθεί το ενδιαφέρον των αγροτών για την ποιότητα των προϊόντων τους. Ταυτόχρονα κάναμε ως χώρα εισαγωγή προϊόντων σαν αυτά που πετούσαμε(!), τα οποία διακινούνταν πανάκριβα στην αγορά. Επίσης δίνονταν επιδοτήσεις για την εγκατάλειψη των δυναμικών καλλιεργειών, όπως ζαχαρότευτλα, βαμβάκι, καπνά και άλλες. Αντί αυτών προτείνονταν καλλιέργειες μειωμένης απόδοσης, όπως αρωματικά φυτά, λεύκες κλπ. Επίσης έδιναν ισχυρά κίνητρα για την προώθηση του   αγροτοτουρισμού. Όλα αυτά είχαν ως στόχο να διαρρήξουν τους δεσμούς των αγροτών με τη γη τους, ώστε εύκολα να την εγκαταλείψουν και να συγκεντρωθεί σε ελάχιστα χέρια. Τότε, *όταν και η απλή λογική έδειχνε πού οδηγούνται τα πράγματα, δυστυχώς μια μεγάλη μερίδα των αγροτών δεν έκανε τον κόπο να απαντήσει στο γιατί και βολεύτηκε!* 

Βέβαια η κατάσταση απογοήτευσης  και τα αδιέξοδα στα οποία έχουν βρεθεί σήμερα οι αγρότες, ενώ άλλες υποσχέσεις είχαν, δεν είναι και οι καλύτεροι σύμβουλοί τους αυτήν τη στιγμή. Και τώρα  στα πλαίσια αυτού του στόχου, των  ελληνικών κυβερνήσεων  και της ΕΕ, *ζητούν από τους αγρότες  να εγκαταλείψουν την γεωργική παραγωγή και να…φυτέψουν στα χωράφια τους φωτοβολταϊκά. Να γίνουν δηλαδή αγροτοηλεκτροπαραγωγοί! Δηλαδή  αντί να υπολογίζουν παραγωγή σιταριού, βαμβακιού, καλαμποκιού, ρυζιού, ροδάκινων, ζαχαρότευτλων κλπ, θα μετρούν… κιλοβατώρες(!), ενώ άλλοι πρώην συναδελφοί τους που  έγιναν… αγροτοξενοδόχοι  μετρούν ποσοστά κάλυψης των… κλινών!  Γιατί άραγε;*

-Γιατί δίνεται η δυνατότητα και η ώθηση   να εγκαταστήσουν φωτοβολταϊκά σε χωράφια υψηλής απόδοσης;

-Στις συμβάσεις που υπογράφουν οι αγρότες με την ΔΕΗ, θα πουλούν την κιλοβατώρα σε πενταπλάσια(!) περίπου  τιμή από αυτήν που την πουλάει η ΔΕΗ στους καταναλωτές της. Ποια λογική έχει αυτό για μια επιχείρηση;   Είναι δηλαδή σαν μία τράπεζα να δίνει στα επιτόκια καταθέσεων πενταπλάσιο τόκο από ό,τι παίρνει από τα επιτόκια χορηγήσεων!

-Για ποια πράσινη ανάπτυξη μιλάμε, όταν καταστρέφουμε το πράσινο με την εγκατάσταση των φωτοβολταϊκών  και στη θέση του δημιουργούμε σεληνιακό τοπίο;

 -Για όσους γνωρίζουν, η τεχνολογία των φωτοβολταϊκών εξελίσσεται με πολύ γρήγορους ρυθμούς. Τι θα γίνει, αν αυτά που εγκατασταθούν σήμερα, κριθούν ασύμφορα στο άμεσο μέλλον   και  ζητηθεί από τους αγρότες να εγκαταστήσουν  άλλα με νέο κόστος, νέα δάνεια, νέα χρέη; 

-Αν η ΔΕΗ  αδυνατεί στο μέλλον, όταν πλέον έχουν γίνει οι επενδύσεις, να πληρώσει την τιμή που συμφώνησε με τους αγροτοηλεκτροπαραγωγούς και μάλιστα απαιτήσει να αγοράζει την κιλοβατώρα  με χαμηλότερη τιμή από όσο την   πουλά, τότε που οι πρώην γεωργοί θα είναι καταχρεωμένοι στις τράπεζες και θα έχουν καταστρέψει τα γόνιμα χωράφια τους, ποιος θα είναι δίπλα τους; Η  ελληνική κυβέρνηση, η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση ή το ΔΝΤ; Ή με τις ευλογίες όλων αυτών μαζί  θα χάσουν τις περιουσίες τους;

 -Και αφού είναι τόσο αποδοτική η επένδυση, γιατί δεν επενδύουν  αυτοί που έχουν   κεφάλαια και φυσικά η κερδοφόρα  ΔΕΗ.;  Και αυτό να γίνει σε περιοχές που δεν  θα επιβαρύνουν  αισθητικά  το περιβάλλον αλλά  ούτε την αγροτική παραγωγή; 

-Και ενώ έχουν χρεώσει τον ελληνικό λαό μέχρι το απροχώρητο, εκτός από  την αγορά αεροπλάνων, υποβρυχίων  κλπ, μήπως στις δεσμεύσεις της Κυβέρνησης προςτους «εταίρους»  εντάσσεται  και η αγορά των φωτοβολταϊκών;
Δηλαδή η κυβέρνηση  δανείζεται με επαίσχυντους όρους , χρεώνοντας ακόμη περισσότερο  τον ελληνικό λαό 
για δεκάδες χρόνια, δίνει τα λεφτά στις τράπεζες, για να δανείσουν τους αγρότες, ώστε να γίνουν…  ηλεκτροπαραγωγοί! 

*Με τα παραπάνω δεδομένα ο κίνδυνος να μην αποπληρωθούν τα χρέη των αγροτών-επενδυτών στις τράπεζες είναι κάτι παραπάνω από ορατός και αυτό θα έχει ως συνέπεια να χάσουν τα χωράφια τους ή και τις περιουσίες τους ακόμη. Οι δε άλλοτε περήφανοι αγρότες μας  θα βρεθούν να…ξεσκονίζουν τα τζάμια των φωτοβολταϊκών, τα οποία ενδεχομένως να ανήκουν στις τράπεζες πλέον! 
*
Και μια άλλη παράμετρος, που αφορά όλους μας. Σήμερα με μία άλλη πολιτική η χώρα μας είναι σε θέση όχι μόνο να καλύψει τις διατροφικές ανάγκες του πληθυσμού της και τις ανάγκες εν γένει σε αγροτικά προϊόντα, αλλά και  να κάνει εξαγωγές. Όταν στα γόνιμα χωράφια θα… φυτρώσουν φωτοβολταικά και ξενοδοχειακές μονάδες, τότε και να θέλουμε δεν θα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα επαρκούς  αγροτικής παραγωγής. Έτσι η εξάρτηση θα γίνεται όλο και πιο μεγάλη.  Για παράδειγμα,  η απόφαση της Ρωσίας να σταματήσει τις εξαγωγές σιταριού προκάλεσε άμεσα τάσεις ανόδου της τιμής των αλεύρων στη χώρα μας, με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται. 

Είναι γεγονός ότι η απόγνωση δεν είναι καλός σύμβουλος. Δυστυχώς  με την πολιτική ξεκληρίσματος των αγροτών, που εφάρμοσαν όλες οι τελευταίες κυβερνήσεις, σήμερα  οι μικροί και μεσαίοι αγρότες είναι με το πιστόλι στον κρόταφο και είναι εύκολο να υποκύψουν στις σειρήνες της Κυβέρνησης, των τραπεζών, των  εταιριών κλπ, που τους υπόσχονται… εγγυημένο εισόδημα, αν γίνουν παραγωγοί ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας. Έτσι όμως  δεν έγινε  και με το χρηματιστήριο;Πόσοι τότε άνθρωποι έχασαν τις περιουσίες τους, ωθούμενοι από την ίδια την Κυβέρνηση να… επενδύσουν, ενώ εκ των προτέρων ήταν γνωστό, για όσους γνώριζαν τον μηχανισμό του Χρηματιστηρίου, σε ποιες τσέπες θα πήγαιναν αυτά τα χρήματα; 

Χαρακτηριστικές οι τότε δηλώσεις των εκπροσώπων των κυβερνητικών κομμάτων, για την προσέλκυση «πελατών» στο Χρηματιστήριο.  «Στο ΠΑΣΟΚ οφείλεται η άνθηση του Χρηματιστηρίου», δήλωνε ο κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος Δ. Ρέππας. Την ίδια δήλωση έκανε τον Αύγουστο του 1999 και ο υπουργός Εθνικής Οικονομίας, Γ. Παπαντωνίου. Στις 5 Σεπτέμβρη του 1999  σε συνέντευξη Τύπου στη Θεσσαλονίκη, ο  Πρωθυπουργός της τότε κυβέρνησης του ΠΑΣΟΚ Κ. Σημίτης είπε: "Ο τζίρος του Χρηματιστηρίου θα είναι υψηλός και θα αποδώσει αυτά τα οποία έχουμε σχεδιάσει»  Ενώ ο Κ. Καραμανλής στα μέσα του Φλεβάρη του 2000 δήλωνε: "Η ΝΔ εγγυάται την ανοδική πορεία του Χρηματιστηρίου". 

Να θυμίσουμε επίσης  ότι ο κ. Ρέππας, ως  εκπρόσωπος της Κυβέρνησης,  στις ευρωεκλογές είχε «πνίξει» κυριολεκτικά τις τηλεοράσεις και τα ραδιόφωνα με τις προεκλογικές διαφημίσεις του κ. Λαλιώτη, στις οποίες εκθειαζόταν ο τζόγος της Σοφοκλέους, ενώ *καλούσε τον ελληνικό λαό να μη διαμαρτύρεται ούτε για την παράδοση του Οτσαλάν, ούτε για τη συνενοχή της Ελληνικής Κυβέρνησης στο έγκλημα του Κοσσυφοπεδίου, γιατί υπήρχε λέει…  ο κίνδυνος να χαλάσει το καλό κλίμα του Χρηματιστηρίου!!!* 

Όμως ο κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος, στις 29 Φλεβάρη του 2000, όταν ρωτήθηκε για την οικονομική καταστροφή, που έχουν υποστεί εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες «επενδυτές»  λόγω της συνεχούς πτώσης του Χρηματιστηρίου, δήλωνε ανερυθρίαστα:  «είναι θέμα δικής τους ευθύνης»!!! 

Έτσι, με αυτό το… «κόλπο»,  171 επιχειρηματικοί όμιλοι και τράπεζες… εισέπραξαν μέσω του Χρηματιστηρίου Αθηνών...4,7 ΤΡΙΣΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΑ ΔΡΑΧΜΕΣ!!! Ή περίπου 13 ΔΙΣ  ΕΥΡΩ!!!

Να θυμηθούμε  ότι και τότε οι Τράπεζες αποτέλεσαν το βασικό μοχλό δανειοδότησης για όσους η ελπίδα, η ανέχεια, η σκέψη για εύκολο πλουτισμό  ξεπέρασαν  κατά πολύ την απλή λογική, η οποία έλεγε: *Ποιος θα έχανε, μιας και ήταν αδύνατον να βγουν όλοι κερδισμένοι;*  Και παρ’ όλα αυτά  η Κυβέρνηση τουΠΑΣΟΚ φρόντισεδιά νόμου να δίνουν οι τράπεζες αφειδώς δάνεια για να… επενδυθούν στον «ναό του τζόγου», γνωρίζοντας πολύ καλά πού αυτά θα κατέληγαν.  Έτσι μέσω αυτού του μηχανισμού υποθηκευτήκαν και  χάθηκαν περιουσίες και περιουσίες!

*Να μην ξεχνάμε επίσης, ότι χάθηκαν τεράστια ποσά από τα αποθεματικά των ασφαλιστικών ταμείων, γατί η κυβέρνηση του Κ. Σημίτη έκανε…πολιτική και  με τα λεφτά των συνταξιούχων και σήμερα χωρίς ίχνος ντροπής ρίχνουν  ευθύνες σε μισθωτούς και συνταξιούχους!*

Έτσι ίσως θα έπρεπε  να υπάρξει μεγαλύτερος προβληματισμός από τους αγρότες, πριν υπερχρεωθούν στις τράπεζες, πριν υποθηκεύσουν το βιός τους, πριν τσιμεντοποιήσουν τα χωράφια τους. Αποδείχτηκε πολλές φορές  ότι τα λόγια των κυβερνώντων έχουν…μηδενική αξία! Στο κάτω-κάτω αυτοί δενδίστασαν να κοροϊδέψουν ολόκληρο τον Ελληνικό Λαό, για να του πάρουν την ψήφο και τώρα, έχοντας συνεργούς τα μεγάλα ΜΜΕ, με πρόσχημα την κρίση, αφού τον τρομοκρατούν,  του αφαιρούν κατακτήσεις πάνω από έναν αιώνα. Αυτοί λοιπόν θα έχουν πρόβλημα αν κοροϊδέψουν ή όχι τους αγρότες; 

Πρέπει  να διαμαρτυρηθούν  όσοι πραγματικά ενδιαφέρονται για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος αλλά και αυτοί που ενδιαφέρονται για την προστασία της πολιτιστικής μας κληρονομιάς,  αφού,  εκτός από την ελεύθερη  εγκατάσταση των φωτοβολταϊκών σε γόνιμους αγρούς και την καταστροφή του πράσινου, δίνεται η ευχέρεια να  μπορούν να εγκατασταθούν ανεξέλεγκτα σε κάθε είδους στέγη, μέχρι και σε στέγες διατηρητέων κτισμάτων!Προφανώς η πράσινη…ανάπτυξη μάλλον θα σημάνει πράσινη καταστροφή για τους αγρούς και οι πόλεις, αν υλοποιηθούν αυτά τα σχέδια, θα θυμίζουν κάτι από σενάρια επιστημονικής φαντασίας. Είναι λοιπόν  ικανοί, οι έχοντες την εξουσία, να μην αφήσουν όρθιο τίποτα από αυτά, που έστω και με δυσκολία μέχρι στιγμής  έμειναν!   

Ίσως να θυμούνται οι παλιότεροι τις λιτανείες, στα χωριά κυρίως, που έκαναν οι αγρότες, παρακαλώντας τον Θεό  να βρέξει, όταν περνούσε μεγάλη περίοδος ανομβρίας και τα σπαρτά τους κινδύνευαν να καταστραφούν.Όλες οι ηλικίες του χωριού μαζεύονταν έξω από την εκκλησία, όλοι με εικόνες ή με λάβαρα  στα χέρια, με τον ιερέα του χωριού μπροστά, να γυρίζουν γύρω από την εκκλησία και να ψάλουν,  επαναλαμβάνοντας συνεχώς εκείνο το κατανυκτικό αλλά και αγωνιώδες  «Κύριε ελέησον», ενώ συγκινητικές ήταν οι  κλεφτές ματιές όλων των συμμετεχόντων προς τα επάνω, γεμάτες ελπίδα, μήπως εισακούστηκε η παράκληση και αρχίσουν να μαζεύονται σύννεφα στον  ουρανό. Οι καιροί όμως άλλαξαν. Τα αρδευτικά έργα,   που έγιναν στη συνέχεια  στις περισσότερες περιοχές της χώρας, σιγούρεψαν περισσότερο την αγροτική παραγωγή. Η χώρα μας είχε θετικό ισοζύγιο στις  εξαγωγές-εισαγωγές. Σήμερα  οι αγρότες αναγκάστηκαν να εγκαταλείψουν τις δυναμικές καλλιέργειες,* ζητείται από αυτούς να εγκαταλείψουν την παραγωγή των αγροτικών προϊόντων, ενώ ως χώρα έχουμε προχωρήσει σε αθρόες εισαγωγές από όλον τον κόσμο και μάλιστα προϊόντων  που και  εμείς   παράγουμε!* Τώρα οι… «επιχειρηματίες» ηλεκτροπαραγωγοί αγρότες , με άχρηστη τη γεώτρηση στο χωράφι ή το νερό που περνάει στο αρδευτικό κανάλι, με άχρηστα τα πανάκριβα, ίσως και χρεωμένα στις τράπεζες γεωργικά εργαλεία, με άχρηστες τις αποθήκες, με κίνδυνο να χάσουν και αυτά τα χωράφια που τους έμειναν για  καλλιέργεια,  θα κάνουν…λιτανείες, ώστε κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά να βγάλει ήλιο!!! 

Και επειδή οι υπολογισμοί για το…εγγυημένο εισόδημα, από την εγκατάσταση των φωτοβολταϊκών σιγουρεύουν  μόνο στα χαρτιά, θα υπάρξει μεγάλος κίνδυνος να μην αποπληρωθούν τα χρέη στις τράπεζες  και να χαθούν οι περιουσίες που υποθηκεύτηκαν. *Με όσα βλέπουμε κάθε μέρα, δεν τους είναι καθόλου δύσκολο ως νέοι… σαλτιμπάγκοι, να πουν στους  συνδρομητές της ΔΕΗ:   «Πληρώνετε ακριβό το ρεύμα, επειδή ο προνομιούχοι  αγρότες μας το πουλούν σε αστρονομική τιμή!» Οι άνθρωποι είναι επιστήμονες στον λεγόμενο… κοινωνικό αυτοματισμό. Έτσι και θα στρέψουν την υπόλοιπη κοινωνία κατά των αγροτών και με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες  θα χαμηλώσουν πολύ την τιμή της κιλοβατώρας.*

Και όπως και να το δει κανείς, όλη η φιλοσοφία τους είναι πώς θα αφαιρέσουν τις περιουσίες που έχουν στα χέρια τους ακόμα οι άνθρωποι της δουλειάς, είτε μέσω του Χρηματιστηρίου, όπως έγινε και γίνεται, είτε μέσω του τοκογλυφικού δανεισμού από τις τράπεζες,  είτε λόγω των οικονομικών  αδιεξόδων στα οποία  βρέθηκαν.   *Με τη στέρηση δε της μόρφωσης και τον περιορισμό της σκέψης, που φρόντισαν και φροντίζουν να μας …εξασφαλίζει το εκπαιδευτικό μας σύστημα, με την στρεβλή ενημέρωση, που επιμελώς την  έχουν αναλάβει  τα κανάλια των μεγαλοεργολάβων και μεγαλοεπιχειρηματιών, με τους… «έγκριτους δημοσιογράφους» τους , τον    ωχαδερφισμό,  που δυστυχώς κυριαρχεί σε ευρεία έκταση, την ψήφο που πολλοί από εμάς θεωρούμε ότι έχει ανταλλακτική αξία, ευελπιστούν οι κυβερνώντες  στην παραγωγή ραγιάδων με τα γνωστά οδυνηρά επακόλουθα.*  Ένας δρόμος προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση είναι και η ώθηση που ασκούν στους αγρότες να καταστρέψουν τα χωράφια τους και να…απαλλαγούν από αυτά, να θέσουν σε αχρηστία όλη την υπάρχουσα υποδομή για την καλλιέργεια της γης και να υποθηκεύσουν τις περιουσίες τους. 

Μήπως λοιπόν  χρειάζεται και  μια δεύτερη σκέψη; Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα, τώρα όλοι μαζί να πούμε: Όχι δεν πάει άλλο. Ως εδώ και μη παρέκει!

----------


## sonic

> Με όσα βλέπουμε κάθε μέρα, δεν τους είναι καθόλου δύσκολο ως νέοι… σαλτιμπάγκοι, να πουν στους συνδρομητές της ΔΕΗ: «Πληρώνετε ακριβό το ρεύμα, επειδή ο προνομιούχοι αγρότες μας το πουλούν σε αστρονομική τιμή!» Οι άνθρωποι είναι επιστήμονες στον λεγόμενο… κοινωνικό αυτοματισμό. Έτσι και θα στρέψουν την υπόλοιπη κοινωνία κατά των αγροτών και με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες θα χαμηλώσουν πολύ την τιμή της κιλοβατώρας.


Πολύ πιθανό σενάριο....

----------


## petasis

Το να φυτεύεις φωτοβολταϊκά σε εύφορα εδάφη, ενώ έχουμε τόσα ξεροβούνια, είναι έγκλημα...

----------


## pelasgian

Είναι στρατηγική πλύσης εγκεφάλου για αγορά «καλαμπαλικίων», καταστροφής της παραγωγικής ικανότητας και μακροπρόθεσμα εξάρτησης από βιομηχανικές χώρες.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Σε έυφορα εδάφη είναι αυτοκτονία.
Δυστυχώς όμως ξέρω από οικεία πρόσωπα πως σκέφτονταν σοβαρά να κόψουνε δένδρα για να βάλουν πάνελ. Είναι τετοια η εξαθλίωση κι ο εξευτελισμός της οικονομικής απόδοσης των αγροτεμαχίων, ώστε να προτιμούν να ξεριζώσουν μεγάλα καρποφόρα δένδρα, για το σταθερό εισοδηματάκι που υπόσχονταν η κυβέρνηση-εταιρείες. 
Αν δεν έπεφτε άκυρο από κυβέρνηση-νομαρχία-ανάδοχο εταιρεία (ακόμη αδιευκρίνιστο ποιος το έριξε) μερικά στρέμματα αιωνόβιου ελαιώνα θα είχαν γίνει επίπεδα...



Ενα αρθράκι που "τσίμπησα" για εργοαστάσια πυρηνικά-ΑΠΕ-άνθρακα και αφορά την Γερμανία και το πως ξεκίνησε η "πράσινη ανάπτυξη" και πως επεκτάθηκε σα γερμανική εξωτερική πολιτική και το πως ενδεχομένως να σταματήσει(εκτίμηση του αρθογράφου) η επενδυτική αυτή μόδα-μπίσνα.
Κάνει μία ωραία συσχέτιση με τις συνέπειες του τσουνάμι και τα συνεχιζόμενα πυρηνικά δυστηχήματα - παρεκτοπές  των πυρηνικών εργαστασίων στην Ιαπωνία
(δυστυχώς πλεον έχουμε την τρίτη έκρηξη σε πυρηνικό σταθμό, ενώ άλλος ένας πήρε φωτιά)
με την ενδεχόμενη αλλαγή πολιτικής της Γερμανίας
(ήδη λένε ανοιχτά ότι θα ακυρώσουν τις σκέψεις τους για επέκταση ζωής σε κάποια πυρηνικά εργοστασια τους)




Ηλεκτρικά τρένα με ΑΠΕ; Χαχαχαάαα!

*Spoiler:*




			τρίτη, 15 μαρτίου 2011

Ηλεκτρικά τρένα με ΑΠΕ; Χαχαχαάαα!


Οι συνέπειες της καταστροφής στην Ιαπωνία θα αργήσουν να φανούν, αλλά εμένα κάτι μου λέει ότι ο προχτεσινός σεισμός ήταν πεταλούδα πολύ πιο σημαντική από άλλες... Αλλά θα μείνω στα εύκολα:

Θα κοπούν τα πυρηνικά; Δεν νομίζω, απλά, μερικοί που είχαν πάρει φόρα, αν έχουν εσωτερικές πολιτικές πιέσεις, λίγο θα καθυστερήσουν, λίγο θα ακριβύνει ο λογαριασμός, λίγο το πυρηνικό ρεύμα... Αλλά να μην μπούνε; Να το δω και να ανάψω και κεράκι... Όχι ότι φοβάμαι ή δεν θέλω, αλλά θα έχει ένα όφελος να πάνε πίσω τα πυρηνικά, ιδίως στην Γερμανία.


Η Γερμανία έχει δύο μονάδες που ήταν να πάρουν παράταση ζωής, την Neckarwestheim I (840 MW) και την Biblis A (1.200 MW). Η πρώτη υποτίθεται είναι και σε μεγάλο βαθμό για ηλεκτρικά τρένα. Κάποια Tanja Goenner, που είναι η Μπιρμπίλη στο Baden-Wuerttemberg μιλάει για κλείσιμο μέχρι τις ...27 Μαρτίου. Θα χαρώ όσο δεν φαντάζεστε.

Δεν ξέρω τα ηλεκτροδοτικά της Γερμανίας, αλλά ξέρω ότι δεν της περισσεύουν 2.000 MW, με σημαντικό κομμάτι για τρένα. Ξέρω επίσης, ότι άλλα 20.000 ή 200.000 αιολικά να βάλουν, ΔΕΝ αναπληρώνουν ούτε τα μισά από τα 840 του Neckarwestheim. Είπαμε... 15 ή 17% διαθεσιμότητα, τρίχες κατσαρές για να κοροϊδεύουν τις ορδές των ηλιθίων. Δεν παίρνεις καν το 200.000 να το πολλαπλασιάσεις με 0,17... Αυτό είναι παράδειγμα για παιδάκια.

Τι σας λέω τόσο καιρό; 100.000 αιολικά δεν μπορούν να φτιάξουν μία μπίλια από ρουλεμάν. Και οι Γερμανοί παίρνουν πολύ σοβαρά και τα ρουλεμάν και τα τραίνα τους. Δεν θέλουν ΑΠΕ για τα τραίνα, θέλουν ρεύμα. Και τι παράγει ρεύμα αν δεν παράγουν τα πυρηνικά;


Το βρήκατε και είμαι περήφανος για εσάς... Και τι θα γίνει με το που θα φτιάξουν 2-3 μονάδες κάρβουνου οι Γερμανοί; Θα ησυχάσω εγώ, γιατί, όπως υποψιάζομαι εδώ και κανένα εξάμηνο, οι Κλιματολογίες και οι φοβίες για το CO2 θα πάνε περίπατο, και μαζί τους και τα βλαμμένα που μαζέψαμε στην Ελλάδα... Αλλά θα μου πείτε Κατοχή έχουμε, αυτά θα είναι για τους ελεύθερους...


Το άρθρο του Spiegel, εδώ. Εικόνες των δύο πυρηνικών και ο χάρτης, από την Wikipedia. Το κουτσομπολιό περί κλεισίματός του από το Stratfor.

Το τρένο της εικόνας, αν και καρβουνιάρικο, μπορεί να δουλέψει με ΑΠΕ (όταν δεν φυσάει θα λέτε στον μικρό ότι ...τέλειωσε το κάρβουνο)

αναρτήθηκε από archaeopteryx στις 10:30 π.μ. 






Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσες οι εικόνες διαγράματα στο πρωτότυπο κείμενο, καθώς και τα λινκς.   :Wink: 

*Spoiler:*









Η Γερμανία καταναλώνει περισσότερο άνθρακα απ ότι ο παγκόσμιος μέσος όρος, και οι ΗΠΑ τις ακολουθούν με μικρή διαφορά? 
Α-χα!

----------


## anon

> Είναι στρατηγική πλύσης εγκεφάλου για αγορά «καλαμπαλικίων», καταστροφής της παραγωγικής ικανότητας και μακροπρόθεσμα εξάρτησης από βιομηχανικές χώρες.


Μπορεί. Απο την μια έχουμε την εξάρτηση απο καλαμπαλίκια που τα αγοράζεις μια φορά στα 20-30 χρόνια, απο την άλλη έχεις να πληρώνεις τα καλαμπαλίκια καθημερινά (η βενζίνη έχει φτάσει το 1,7 ευρω το λίτρο). 
Ακόμη και η πυρηνική ενέργεια, εκεί να δείς πόσο εξαρτημένος είσαι απο τα ξένα. Ολα τα καλαμπαλίκια απο έξω. και πιο ακριβά στην τελική. Αλλά εκεί έχει μίζενς, πολύ μίζενς, στα φωτοβολταικά δεν έχει... Οπότε, κακα τα φωτοβολταικά.... κακά, πολύ κακά.... 

τυχαίο; δεν νομίζω!

----------


## petasis

> Μπορεί. Απο την μια έχουμε την εξάρτηση απο καλαμπαλίκια που τα αγοράζεις μια φορά στα 20-30 χρόνια, απο την άλλη έχεις να πληρώνεις τα καλαμπαλίκια καθημερινά (η βενζίνη έχει φτάσει το 1,7 ευρω το λίτρο). 
> Ακόμη και η πυρηνική ενέργεια, εκεί να δείς πόσο εξαρτημένος είσαι απο τα ξένα. Ολα τα καλαμπαλίκια απο έξω. και πιο ακριβά στην τελική. Αλλά εκεί έχει μίζενς, πολύ μίζενς, στα φωτοβολταικά δεν έχει... Οπότε, κακα τα φωτοβολταικά.... κακά, πολύ κακά.... 
> 
> τυχαίο; δεν νομίζω!


Δεν είναι κακά τα φωτοβολταϊκά, κακό είναι το μέρος που θέλουμε να τα βάλουμε...

----------


## anon

> Δεν είναι κακά τα φωτοβολταϊκά, κακό είναι το μέρος που θέλουμε να τα βάλουμε...


εχουμε χιλιάδες στρέμματα άγονων εκτάσεων, έχουμε χιλιάδες στρέμματα σε σκεπές, οικιακές και βιομηχανικές. Δεν χρειάζεται ναναι απαραίτητα σε γόνιμες εκτάσεις. Αλλά όλα αυτά θέλουν πολιτική βούληση, ή ίσως είναι πολιτική βούληση της χρήσης εύφορων εκτάσεων (γιατί άραγε; ρητορική ερώτηση).

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Εδώ η Αυστραλία που είναι από τις πιο αραιοκατοικημένες περιοχές και με μερικές από τις πιο άνυδρες ξηρές ηλιόλουστες εκτάσεις και στηρίζει την μισή της περίπου ενέργεια στο κάρβουνο...



Αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες έχει, προηγμένη τεχνολογικά είναι αλλά... μάλλον δεν έχουν τοςυ γερμανούς πάνω από το κεφάλι τους και δεν εξαρτώνται οικονομικά οι κυβερνήσεις τους από γερμανικές πολυεθνικές... :Whistle: 

Ενδιαφέρον ότι η Ιαπωνία είναι ΝΟ1 εισαγωγέας αυστραλέζικου κάρβουνου...


Ενώ κατέχει σε μεγάλο ποσοστό της επάρκεια της , καθαρή - "πρασινη" πυρηνική ενέργεια, τι το χρειάζεται τοοοόσο πολύ "βρώμικο"  κάρβουνο?




> Sector Organization
> 
> Australia has more than 100 privately owned coal mines located throughout the country. Around 60 of these mines are open cut operations, with the remainder being mined underground. As a result of several consolidations in recent years, Australia’s coal industry is dominated by four companies: BHP Billiton; Anglo American (UK); Rio Tinto (Australia-UK); and Xstrata (Switzerland).
> 
> Coal Production
> 
> *Australia is the world’s fourth largest coal producer*. In 2003, total Australian coal production was 373.4 million short tons (Mmst). Together, Queensland and NSW account for almost 97 percent of Australia’s annual coal production and 100 percent of Australia’s black coal exports. While both states produce both coking and thermal coal, production of coking coal is significantly higher in Queensland, while NSW leads in thermal coal production.
> 
> *Over the last decade, coal production in Australia has grown by 4 percent annually, with new projects continuing to come online every year.* In the first half of 2005, four new projects were completed in NSW and Queensland that will add an additional 11 Mmst to Australia’s annual coal output. In addition, there were 21 projects in advanced stages of development and 25 projects being considered.
> ...


Τι το κάνει λοιπόν η Ιαπωνία το κάρβοιυνο και το *εισαγει*? Ενέργεια!
Και τι κάνει γενικά η σύγχρονη Αυστραλία?  Λέει και κάνει το εξής: Οσο είμαστε πολιτικά και οικονομικά ανεξάρτητοι, κάρβουνο θα παράγουμε, κάρβουνο θα καίμε και κάρβουνο θα εξάγουμε. 
Η οικονομία μας θα στηρίζεται στο κάρβουνο. Αυτό έχουμε με αυτό θα πορευτούμε...

Κι ας ονειρεύονται εκεί στην Βαυαρία να ντύσουν τις αυστραλιανές ερήμους με καθρεπτάκια... Μόνο στην ευρωπαική τους περιφέρεια τα όνειρα αυτά!

........Auto merged post: HELL_pegaSOS πρόσθεσε 27 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Α κι αυτή η φώτο είναι κατατοπιστική:




Οταν πετρέλαιο-υγραέριο θα έχουν εξαντληθεί, θα υπάρχει ακόμη  άνθρακας για άλλα 100 χρόνια... :Whistle: 

USA 2004



> Electricity
> 
> In 2004, the United States generated 3,953 billion kilowatt-hours (Kwh) of electricity, including 3,794 billion Kwh from the electric power sector plus an additional 152 billion Kwh coming from combined heat and power (CHP) facilities in the commercial and industrial sectors.* For the electric power sector,* *coal-fired plants accounted for 52 percent of generation, nuclear 21 percent, natural gas 16 percent, hydroelectricity 7 percent, oil 3 percent, geothermal and "other" 1 percent.* During the first half of 2005, electric power generation was about flat year-over-year.
> 
> Natural gas-fired power generation has greatly increased its share of the U.S. power mix over the past few years, from just 9 percent in 1988 to 18 percent in 2004. Investment in coal-fired power generation generally has been less attractive than natural gas in recent years due to relatively high capital costs and longer construction periods. As a result, coal's share in the U.S. power mix fell from 57 percent in 1988 to 50 percent in 2004. The share of nuclear power generation in the U.S. power mix has remained relatively flat over the past 15 years or so, increasing slightly from 19 percent in 1988 to 20 percent in 2004. Oil's share has fallen from 5 percent in 1988 to 3 percent in 2004.
> 
> On a national level, during 2004, the retail price of electricity averaged 7.57 cents per Kwh, up 2.0 percent from 7.42 cents per Kwh in 2003. Electricity prices in the United States fell every year between 1993 and 1999, but this trend reversed in 2000. For the first six months of 2005, electricity prices were up 4.2 percent year-over-year, to 7.69 cents per Kwh.
> 
> As of *January 1, 200*4, U.S. net summer electric generating capacity was 948 gigawatts (GW). Of this total, 77 percent was thermal (33 percent coal, 22 percent natural gas, 18 percent "dual-fired," 4 percent petroleum), 10 percent hydro, 10 percent nuclear, and* 2 percent "other renewables" (geothermal, solar, wind)*. The amount and geographical distribution of capacity by energy source is a function of, among other things, availability and price of fuels and/or regulations. Capacity by energy source generally shows a geographical pattern such as: significant nuclear capacity in New England, coal in the central U.S., hydroelectric in the Pacific West, and natural gas in the Coastal South.


2% όλες οι ΑΠΕ μαζί.
Φέτος πόσο να το έχουν πάει άραγε, 7 χρόνια μετά? 3.025? 5.018%? 


Πάμε παρακάτω: 

Germany 




> Coal
> 
> As of 2004, Germany had 7.4 billion short tons (Bst) of recoverable coal reserves, *the largest in the EU. Over 97 percent of these coal reserves are lignite (brown coal)*, with the remainder composed of bituminous and anthracite (hard coal). Brown coal is Germany’s most important domestic energy source. According to Statistik der Kohlenwirtschaft, a German coal industry association, brown coal production represents over 40 percent of Germany’s total domestic energy production. Coal is an important part of Germany’s energy consumption mix, meeting 24 percent of Germany’s total energy needs in 2004.
> 
> Production
> 
> 
> Germany's coal production, by type. (Source: EIA International Energy Annual 2004)
> Germany is the* seventh largest coal producer in the world*. In 2004, it produced 232.7 million short tons (Mmst), *of which the large majority was lignite*. The country operates ten mines, employing some 45,000 people. However, German coal production has declined rapidly since reunification in 1989-1990; in 1990, West and East Germany produced a combined 513.7 Mmst of coal. The closure of older, inefficient mines in the former East Germany has been the principle cause of this decline. Currently, over one-half of Germany’s lignite production occurs in the Rhineland region in the western part of the country.
> ...



Τόσος κακός χαμός για τις ΑΠΕ για ένα ποσοστό 20% το 2020?
Τσ τσ τσ..


ΥΓ.
Μάλλον όσα έγραψα ταιριάζαν περισσότερο στο νήμα:  	
" Μπορούν οι ΑΠΕ να τροφοδοτήσουν το 100% των αναγκών ενέργειας".
 :Thinking:

----------


## anon

> Εδώ η Αυστραλία που είναι από τις πιο αραιοκατοικημένες περιοχές και με μερικές από τις πιο άνυδρες ξηρές ηλιόλουστες εκτάσεις και στηρίζει την μισή της περίπου ενέργεια στο κάρβουνο...


Δεν είναι καθόλου παράξενο. Τα φωτοβολταικά το 2008 περίπου είχαν ένα κόστος στα 4-5 δολλάρια, και πιο πριν πολύ περισσότερο. Σήμερα έχει φτάσει το κόστος κάπου στα 2,5 δολλάρια το βατ, αλλά για να είναι πραγματικά ανταγωνίσημη ως προς το κόστος σε σχέση με το κάρβουνο και φυσικό αέριο που είναι οι πιο φθηνές πηγές ενέργειας σήμερα, πρέπει να πέσει το κόστος κάτω απο το 1 (ένα) δολλάριο στο βατ. 

Επειτα όταν υπάρχουν ήδη οι εγκαταστάσεις / επενδύσεις σε μορφές ενέργειας όπως πχ κάρβουνο ή πυρηνικά κλπ, οι εγκαταστάσεις αυτές πρέπει να λειτουργήσουν για ένα μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα (40-60 έτη) προκειμένου να γίνει η απόσβεση του κόστους κατασκευής τους. Οπότε εαν έχεις πχ μια μονάδα λιγνίτη ηλικίας 20 ετών, δεν συμφέρει να την κλείσεις, δεν έχεις κάνει την προυπολογησθείσα απόσβεση.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Επειτα όταν υπάρχουν ήδη οι εγκαταστάσεις / επενδύσεις σε μορφές ενέργειας όπως πχ κάρβουνο ή πυρηνικά κλπ, οι εγκαταστάσεις αυτές πρέπει να λειτουργήσουν για ένα μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα (40-60 έτη) προκειμένου να γίνει η απόσβεση του κόστους κατασκευής τους.



Μου κάθονται κάπως υπερβολικά τα νούμερα.
40 με 60 χρόνια μόνο για τα έξοδα κατασκευής?
Για ένα "συμβατικό" εργοστάσιο κάυσης άνθρακα...


Δηλαδή το φράγμα του Χούβερ πόσες δεκαετίες το πληρώνουν οι Αμερικανοί?
Το τεράστιο φράγμα στον Νέιλο οι Αιγύπτιοι?
Το τεράστιο φράγμα που σχεδιάζουν οι Κινέζοι, πόσες ακόμη?

----------


## anon

οσο πιο μακροχρόνια χρήση γίνεται μιας κατασκευής, τόσο το κόστος κατασκευής επιμερίζεται σε μικρότερο ποσοστό στην χρήση και στο τελικό κόστος της παραγώμενης ενέργειας. Εαν στοχεύεις να πουλάς την ενέργεια πχ με το επιμεριζόμενο κόστος κατασκευής Χ, αυτό αυτόματα προσδιορίζει και τα χρόνια που πρέπει να λειτουργεί το εργοστάσιο (το ελάχιστο) προκειμένου να γίνει απόσβεση. Εαν επιβαρύνεις το κόστος ενέργειας με 2Χ, χρειάζεσαι τα μισά χρόνια, εαν επιβαρύνεις με Χ/2 χρειάζεσαι τα διπλά χρόνια για απόσβεση.

----------


## konenas

Εγώ δεν επενδύω τώρα.
Θα περιμένω να πέσουν οι τιμές που είναι τσιμπημένες.

----------


## nile

δν παλευομαστε

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Τα πράσινα άλογα δεν παλεύονται με τίποτα...



*Spoiler:*




















Και το καλύτερο παράδειγμα όχι μόνο οικονομίας αλλα και ενεργειακής " "επάρκειας" " για το οποία αναλυτές, τεχνοκρατες,, δημοσιογράφοι, χρυσοκάνθαροι και χρυσομπούρμπουλοι μας έχουν πάρει τα αυτιά:

Το Δαν(ε)ίκο ενεργειακό μοντέλο.




Off Topic


		Ενας γδούπος ακούστηκε, να πεσε άραγε η Σία από το πράσινο καλάμι της?
	



Καλά χρυσά τα φωτοβολταικά είδικα αν είχαν το υποδεκαπλάσιο κόστος κι έιχαμε ισχυρά υδροηλεκτρικά  ή πυρηνικά εργοστάσια δίπλα μας. Αλλα με Τουρκια-Βιουλγαρία μην σας μπαίνουν ιδέες!
Να χαμε έστω ελληνικά εξαγωγικά εργοστάσια τεχνολογίιώνΑΠΕ όπως άλλες χώρες (Δανία, Γερμανία, Ισπανία,...) που μας τα εισάγουν και τα επιδοτούν με ευρωπαικά κονδύλια... :Whistle:

----------


## anon

Η ενέργεια απο φωτοβολταικά είναι ακριβότερη όχι 5-7 φορές όπως λέει ο φίλος αλλά λιγότερο. Είναι κάπου στο 2-3 φορές ακριβότερη απο τις κλασσικές μονάδες, αλλά εαν αρχίσουμε να πληρώνουμε και τα πρόστιμα άνθρακα, τότε η διαφορά αυτή μειώνεται κιάλλο. Ναι, ακόμη δεν ξεπερνά οικονομικά την καύση λιγνίτη, ακόμα και με τα πρόστιμα άνθρακα. Αλλά σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν είναι 5-7 φορές ακριβότερη, εκτός και εαν μπαίνουν μίζες στην μέση.

----------


## NT1G

Ο archaeopteryx στο blog του έχει τρελό κόλημα με τις ΑΠΕ και την τωρινή κυβέρνηση, ή είναι η ιδέα μου;  :Thinking:

----------


## kostarcng

Μπορούμε σαν χώρα να πουλάμε ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα απο φωτοβολταικά σε διπλανές χώρες που δεν έχουν τόση ηλιοφάνεια. Να εκμεταλλευτούμε την αιολική ενέργεια. Τα ποτάμια.....
Αλλά μπα, λευτά υπάρχουν. Τουλάχιστον στην φαντασία κάποιων... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## anon

Για να είμαστε ρεαλιστές. για να πουλάς ενέργεια πρέπει να σου περισσεύει. Αυτή την στιγμή η ηλιακή και αιολική ηλεκτρική ενέργεια είναι αμελητέα. Εαν φτάσουμε να καλύπτουμε το 100% της δικής μας κατανάλωσης και να περισσεύει τότε θα πουλάμε και γύρω. Επίσης ένα άλλο στοιχείο κατα της ηλιακής είναι ότι ακόμη ειναι ακριβότερη απο την παραγόμενη ηλεκτρική ενέργεια απο άνθρακα (λιγνίτη) ή φυσικό αέριο. Οπότε ειδικα για την ηλιακή δεν θα συμφέρει, με τις τρέχουσες τιμές κόστους. Η αιολική ειναι ανταγωνίσημη με τον άνθρακα (ειδικά μετά που θα αρχίσουν και τα πρόστιμα λόγω συμφωνίας Κιότο), οπότε σε αυτή την περίπτωση, ναι, θα μπορούσε να γίνει και εξαγωγή πλεονάσματος, αν και προτιμότερο είναι να γίνουν συστήματα αποθήκευσης του πλεονάσματος για χρήση σε περιόδους νηνεμίας. 
Επίσης για τα ποτάμια. ΔΕΝ. Δεν επαρκούν, και καλό είναι να μην γίνεται υπερεκμετάλλευση. Τα υδροηλεκτρικά μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για να εξομαλύνουν τις διακυμάνσεις παραγωγής απο ΑΠΕ, μιας και φθάνουν στο μέγιστο της παραγωγής απο ότι διάβασα σε λιγότερο απο ένα λεπτό, και επίσης σαν αποθήκευση ενέργειας (κάνεις το αντίθετο, ανεβάζεις απο την κάτω λίμνη με αντλίες το νερό στην επάνω λίμνη και έτσι αποθηκεύεις ενέργεια).
Οσο για ηλιοφάνεια, έχουν και οι γείτονες χώρες. Εχουν και πυρηνικά δυστυχως (περισσότερο για λόγους ασφαλείας το λέω, μιας και μετά και το ατύχημα στην Φουκοσίμα, δεν υπάρχει ασφάλεια με πυρηνικά εργοστάσια).

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Ο archaeopteryx στο blog του έχει τρελό κόλημα με τις ΑΠΕ και την τωρινή κυβέρνηση, ή είναι η ιδέα μου;




Ανετα τον λες birbilo-hater.  :Razz: 

Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι ακόμη κι αν θεωρηθεί εμπαθής λόγω της αυστηρής ενασχόλησης -εξειδίκευσης της ιστοσελίδας του  με ενεργειακά θέματα και τις πρασινες in style μπίσνες, δίνει μπόλικη και συνήθως ακατέργαστη  ή μη (μασημένη for the people) πληροφορία για ενεργειακά θέματα που δύσκολα βρίσκεις σε ελληνικές σελίδες.


Πάντως επειδή τον παρακολουθώ 2-3 μήνες, την χρήση ΑΠΕ δεν την καταδικάζει ως τεχνολογία ή ως σκέψη για ένα καθαρότερο-ανεξαρτητο περιβάλλον αλλα ως κίνημα διαπλεκόμενων επιχειρηματικών και πολιτικών συμφερόντων που παραποιεί τα πάντα στο περασμα του για να εδραιωθεί και χρησιμοποιεί τους φόρους και τα χρηματιστήρια άνθρακα προκειμένου να εξαναγκάσει τις φτωχές χώρες να εισάγουν ανεμογεννήτριες και φωτοβολταικά. (προς όφελος των χωρών που εξάγουν πράσινες τεχνολογίες και πράσινους ευρωβουλευτές...) 
 Την *πράσινη ανάπτυξη* κρίνει ως αδίσταχτο οικονομικο-πολιτικό κίνημα που εκμεταλεύεται την αγάπη του κόσμου για το περιβάλλον, επιστρετέυοντας έναν πιασάρικο πανάγαθο τίτλο και θεωρητικό σκοπό (διαφορετικό από τον πραγματικό).
Κι έχει σε μεγάλο βαθμό δίκιο ως προς αυτό. Δυστυχώς. :Thumb down: 




Off Topic


		Κι έχει βγάλει στην φόρα αρκετά ονόματα, πρόσωπα και πράγματα από ελλαδα και εξωτερικό, εταιρικα και πολιτικά διαπλεκόμενα συμφέροντα.
Καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου, πολιτικούς, δημάρχους, επιχειρηματιές τους έχει δέσει σε άρθρο τους ως γαϊτανάκι αδιαφάνειας, συχνά πυκνά και με φωτογραφικό υλικό, χαρίζοντας τους τον χαρακτηρισμό του πράσινου "dealer".  :Whistle: 
Απορώ πως και δεν έχει "συλλέξει" καμία μύνηση...

----------


## marcus1

Παιδιά, δεν υποτίθετο ότι με νέο νομοσχέδιο του Υπουργείου Περιβάλλοντος θα δινόταν τέλος στο εμπόριο αδειών φωτοβολταϊκών έργων? Γιατί συνεχίζεται αυτή η κατάσταση, με άδειες εγκατάστασης να είναι καπαρωμένες από αεριτζήδες που δεν έχουν σκοπό να επενδύσουν, αλλά να βγάλουν τζάμπα χρήμα μεταβιβάζοντάς τις, την στιγμή που άνθρωποι οι οποίοι όντως επιθυμούν να κάνουν φωτοβολταϊκά πάρκα δεν μπορούν να βγάλουν άδεια? Έτσι μου έχουν περιγράψει την κατάσταση, και νομίζω ότι είναι εντελώς νοσηρή!

----------


## maik

> Παιδιά, δεν υποτίθετο ότι με νέο νομοσχέδιο του Υπουργείου Περιβάλλοντος θα δινόταν τέλος στο εμπόριο αδειών φωτοβολταϊκών έργων? Γιατί συνεχίζεται αυτή η κατάσταση, με άδειες εγκατάστασης να είναι καπαρωμένες από αεριτζήδες που δεν έχουν σκοπό να επενδύσουν, αλλά να βγάλουν τζάμπα χρήμα μεταβιβάζοντάς τις, την στιγμή που άνθρωποι οι οποίοι όντως επιθυμούν να κάνουν φωτοβολταϊκά πάρκα δεν μπορούν να βγάλουν άδεια? Έτσι μου έχουν περιγράψει την κατάσταση, και νομίζω ότι είναι εντελώς νοσηρή!


Αυτο ταιριαζει καλυτερα εδω 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=363678

----------


## dpa2006

Στις 14.04.2011 εκδόθηκε το ΦΕΚ 583 Β', στο οποίο υπάρχει η σχετική απόφαση για τροποποίηση των ειδικών όρων για την εγκατάσταση Φ/Β συστημάτων.
Μπορείτε να το δείτε εδώ:

http://www.ypeka.gr/LinkClick.aspx?f...language=el-GR
ζητώ συγγνώμη αν έχει γίνει ξανά ποστ η είδηση.

----------


## george123

http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,,15271086,00.html

----------


## nfotis

Γενικά, αυτά τα ηλιοθερμικά(?) συστήματα είναι τα αποδοτικότερα από όσα χρησιμοποιούν τον ήλιο, και ταιριάζουν καλύτερα στη νότια Ελλάδα και Κρήτη με το δυνατό φως για πολλές ώρες τη μέρα.

Το μειονέκτημά τους είναι ότι πέφτει πιό απότομα η παροχή ενέργειας σε σύγκριση με τα φωτοβολταϊκά.

Ν.Φ.

----------


## netlawmaker

> Γενικά, αυτά τα ηλιοθερμικά(?) συστήματα είναι τα αποδοτικότερα από όσα χρησιμοποιούν τον ήλιο, και ταιριάζουν καλύτερα στη νότια Ελλάδα και Κρήτη με το δυνατό φως για πολλές ώρες τη μέρα.
> 
> Το μειονέκτημά τους είναι ότι πέφτει πιό απότομα η παροχή ενέργειας σε σύγκριση με τα φωτοβολταϊκά.
> 
> Ν.Φ.


Για ποιό λόγο συμβαίνει η απότομη πτώση?

----------


## nfotis

Τώρα που το βλέπω ξανά, δεν ήμουν αρκετά σαφής.

Εννοώ ότι τα ηλιοθερμικά απαιτούν να πέφτει ήλιος απευθείας στο κάτοπτρο ώστε να παράγουν τη θερμική ενέργεια για τον ατμοστρόβιλο.

Αν έχεις έστω κι ελάχιστη συννεφιά, η απόδοση πέφτει πολύ.

Στα φωτοβολταϊκά, ακόμα και με συννεφιά έχεις παραγωγή ρεύματος, εφόσον υπάρχει ένα ελάχιστο φως.

Για αυτό και συνιστώνται τα ηλιοθερμικά συστήματα στις νοτιότερες περιοχές της Ελλάδας, όπου η συνεχής ηλιοφάνεια είναι ο κανόνας (για να μην πω για Σαχάρες).

Ν.Φ.

----------


## trotos

> Τα πράσινα άλογα δεν παλεύονται με τίποτα...
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αν δεν απατώμαι υπάρχει ένα εργοστάσιο παραγωγής φωτοβολταϊκών στην Πάτρα.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Δεν γνωρίζω ποιος έχει γράψει αυτό το άρθρο, αλλά νομίζω οτι μάλλον κάποιος συνδικαλιστής της ΔΕΗ θα είναι, άρα με μηδενική αντικειμενικότητα, γιατί δεν υπολογίζει τις ρήτρες που πρέπει να πληρώνει η Ελλάδα από τις εκπομπές διοξειδίου του άνθρακα στην ατμόσφαιρα με τον λιγνίτη.

Επίσης δεν υπολογίζει την  επιδότηση που θα παίρνει η Ελλάδα από την ΕΕ, για αυτες τις μορφές ενέργειας.

Όταν μιλάει για τιμές 5-7 φορές πάνω από τις τιμές που έχει σήμερα η ΔΕΗ, μάλλον υπολογίζει την τιμή που πληρώνεται ο καταναλωτής που τοποθετεί ένα φωτοβολταϊκό στην ταράτσα του, αλλά αυτή η τιμή ισχύει για 25 χρόνια και τη διαφορά την πληρώνει η ΕΕ σε μορφή επιδόματος για να προστατέψει το περιβάλλον με την ανάπτυξη των ΑΠΕ.

Λέει οτι η κάθε θέση εργασίας θα κοστίσει 3 εκατ. ευρώ, κάνοντας απλά μια διαίρεση των 600 εκατ. του κόστους της μονάδας, με τον αριθμό 200, των θέσεων εργασίας, ξεχνώντας εντελώς το κέρδος από την παραγωγή της ενέργειας και το κέρδος από την πώληση Φ/Β αφού κατασκευάζεται και μονάδα παραγωγής Φ/Β που μπορούν να διατεθούν στην αγορά.

Δηλαδή αν δεν χρειαζόταν κανένας εργαζόμενος γι' αυτή τη μονάδα, που θα παρήγαγε ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα χωρίς επιβάρυνση του περιβάλλοντος, βάζοντας και 1 φύλακα να το φυλάει, θα λέγαμε οτι αυτός ο φύλακας μας κοστίζει 600 εκατ. ευρώ;

Αυτά είναι όλα ανακρίβειες που λέγονται μόνο για να κοντράρουν τις προγραμματισμένες αλλαγές που προτίθεται να κάνει η Κυβέρνηση. σχετικά με το θέμα της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## anon

Τα φωτοβολταικά παραμένουν πολύ ακριβότερα σαν παραγωγη ενέργειας ακόμη και με τις ρήτρες το δε ασαφές και χωρίς δεσμεύσεις (απο πλευράς ΔΕΗ-Κράτους) ως προς την τιμή αγοράς δεν δίνει αρκετό κίνητρο για τις μικρές μονάδες σε ταράτσες / σκεπες. Και λογικό είναι. Εαν βάζανε πολύς κόσμος φωτοβολταικά, εαν ξημερώναμε αύριο και είχαμε το 20% απο φωτοβολταικά, λέμε τώρα, με τιμή αγοράς απο την ΔΕΗ κοντά στο μισό ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα, ενώ η τιμή λιανικής πώλησης (χωρίς τα άλλα επιπλέον κόστη) είναι στο 0,11 ευρώ. Αυτά ειναι στάνταρντ πράγματα. Οταν μιλαμε για κόστος κιλοβατώρας 5-7 φορές πάνω, με τα παραπάνω δεδομένα, είναι λογικό και χωρίς αμφισβήτηση. Ηδη σε άλλες χώρες σταμάτησαν μονομερώς απο ότι ακουσα την επιδότηση.

Εκεί όμως που θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν πραγματικά δουλειά είναι με τις ανεμογεννήτριες οι οποίες έχουν εφάμιλλο κόστος με τις παραδοσιακές μορφές παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας. Επιπλέον εαν το όλο στήσιμο, απο την παραγωγή ανεμογεννητριών, εγκατάσταση, συντήρηση και υποστήριξη γίνει απο ελληνικά χέρια, αυτό θα δώσει χιλιάδες θέσεις εργασίας.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Τα φωτοβολταικά παραμένουν πολύ ακριβότερα σαν παραγωγη ενέργειας ακόμη και με τις ρήτρες το δε ασαφές και χωρίς δεσμεύσεις (απο πλευράς ΔΕΗ-Κράτους) ως προς την τιμή αγοράς δεν δίνει αρκετό κίνητρο για τις μικρές μονάδες σε ταράτσες / σκεπες. Και λογικό είναι. Εαν βάζανε πολύς κόσμος φωτοβολταικά, εαν ξημερώναμε αύριο και είχαμε το 20% απο φωτοβολταικά, λέμε τώρα, με τιμή αγοράς απο την ΔΕΗ κοντά στο μισό ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα, ενώ η τιμή λιανικής πώλησης (χωρίς τα άλλα επιπλέον κόστη) είναι στο 0,11 ευρώ. Αυτά ειναι στάνταρντ πράγματα. Οταν μιλαμε για κόστος κιλοβατώρας 5-7 φορές πάνω, με τα παραπάνω δεδομένα, είναι λογικό και χωρίς αμφισβήτηση. Ηδη σε άλλες χώρες σταμάτησαν μονομερώς απο ότι ακουσα την επιδότηση.
> Εκεί όμως που θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν πραγματικά δουλειά είναι με τις ανεμογεννήτριες οι οποίες έχουν εφάμιλλο κόστος με τις παραδοσιακές μορφές παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας. Επιπλέον εαν το όλο στήσιμο, απο την παραγωγή ανεμογεννητριών, εγκατάσταση, συντήρηση και υποστήριξη γίνει απο ελληνικά χέρια, αυτό θα δώσει χιλιάδες θέσεις εργασίας.


Φίλε anon, συμφωνώ οτι τα Φ/Β στοιχίζουν περισσότερο από τις ανεμογεννήτριες, όμως οι επιδοτήσεις της ΕΕ ισχύουν μόνο για τα Φ/Β, τουλάχιστον σ' αυτόν τον βαθμό.

Όταν όμως μιλάμε για ΑΠΕ, μιλάμε για πολλές πηγές παραγωγής ενέργειας, από τη φύση, σε τέτοιο βαθμό, που σε συνδυασμό με τα χαρακτηριστικά κατασκευής μιας κατοικίας, μόνωση, σκίαση, ανακύκλωση ενέργειας, θα μπορούσαμε να μηδενίσουμε την κατανάλωση  του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος για τις ενεργειακές ανάγκες μιας κατοικίας.

ΑΠΕ είναι και η γεωθερμία(οριζόντια ή κάθετη), η ενέργεια από βιομάζα, ενέργεια από τον ήλιο απ' ευθείας, ενέργεια από την θάλασσα(από τη διαφορά θερμοκρασίας, ή από τα ρεύματα), ενέργεια από τα φράγματα, κ.λ.π....

----------


## anon

συμφωνώ ότι οι ΑΠΕ πρέπει να βλέπονται συνολικά και όχι μόνο με μια μορφή, αλλά πολλές και συμπληρωματικά. Το μεγάλο ατού των φωτοβολταικών είναι η σχεδον αξιόπιστη παραγωγη και ειδικά κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας που υπάρχει σε μεγαλύτερη ζήτηση σε σχέση με τις ανεμογεννήτριες όπου δεν υπάρχει σταθερή παραγωγή, και αναγκαστικα πρέπει να συνδιασθούν είτε με συστήματα αποθήκευσης (επιπλέον κόστος και απώλειες) ή σαν συμπληρωματικά με άλλα πιο αξιόπιστα συστήματα παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας.

----------


## nfotis

Να σημειώσω ότι για την Ελλάδα ένα μεγάλο συν των φωτοβολταϊκών είναι ότι έχουν τη μέγιστη απόδοση ακριβώς τότε που υπάρχει και η μέγιστη ζήτηση (μεσημέρι, λόγω κλιματιστικών), άρα προσφέρονται πολύ καλά για κάλυψη peak power.

Θερμοηλεκτρικά εργοστάσια είναι απαραίτητα για τη βασική παροχή ισχύος (base power), καθώς δεν κλείνουν/ανοίγουν σε μία βάρδια (το πολύ-πολύ να μειώσουν την ισχύ σε ένα βαθμό).

Ν.Φ.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Πάντως αυτό που ανέφερα σχετικά με την παραγωγή ενέργειας από τη θάλασσα, με τη διαφορά θερμοκρασίας που υπάρχει μεταξύ βυθού και επιφάνειας, είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικό, γιατί μπορούμε να παράξουμε απεριόριστη ενέργεια με ελάχιστο κόστος, δεδομένου οτι η άντληση από το βυθό στην επιφάνεια δεν απαιτεί μεγάλη ενέργεια λόγω συγκοινωνούντων δοχείων.

Απ' οτι λένε οι επιστήμονες που μελέτησαν αυτό το θέμα, η θερμοκρασία σε βάθος 800 μέτρων, είναι περίπου 5 βαθμοί Κελσίου.

Όταν λοιπόν σκεφτεί κανείς οτι η θερμοκρασία το καλοκαίρι σε πολλές περιοχές της Ελλάδας αγγίζει ακόμα και τους 40 βαθμούς, φανταστείτε πόση ενέργεια μπορεί να παραχθεί, ακόμα και χρησιμοποιώντας το κρύο νερό για άμεσο κλιματισμό ξενοδοχείων που βρίσκονται κοντά στις παραλίες.

Υπόψιν οτι σε πολλές παραλίες της Χώρας, όπου υπάρχουν μεγάλες ξενοδοχειακές μονάδες, όπως π.χ. στη Ρόδο, το βάθος της θάλασσας σε απόσταση 1 μιλίου, ξεπερνά τα 1000 μέτρα.

Σε άλλες χώρες, όπως στις ΗΠΑ, η εκμετάλλευση της διαφοράς θερμοκρασίας για παραγωγή ενέργειας, γίνεται μέσα σε ειδικά σκάφη που τοποθετούνται στα ανοιχτά της θάλασσας και παράγουν ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα που μεταφέρεται με καλώδια στην ξηρά προς  κατανάλωση.

----------


## anon

Τεχνητή "φωτοσύνθεση".... Μια νέα τεχνολογία διασπά το μόριο του νερού με χρήση ενός νέου υλικού ως καταλύτη και με την βοήθεια της ηλιακής ακτινοβολίας. Αυτό δίνει ένα νέο νόημα στην απευθείας παραγωγή υδρογόνου, και στην εποχή του υδρογόνου γενικότερα. Δεν ξέρω για απόδοση σε σύγκριση πχ με τα φωτοβολταικά, αλλα σίγουρα ως τεχνολογία θα πρέπει να είναι σημαντικά οικονομικότερη... 
πηγή: http://www.tomsguide.com/us/hydrogen...ews-12367.html

----------


## nfotis

Από τη πειραματική έρευνα μέχρι τη βιομηχανική παραγωγή υπάρχει ΠΟΛΥΣ δρόμος ακόμα.

Αν (λέμε τώρα) καταφέρουν να παράγουν φτηνά υδρογόνο με ηλιακή ενέργεια, θα έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον. 

Το κρίσιμο σημείο είναι η λέξη 'φτηνά' 
(κι αυτό περιλαμβάνει και την ενέργεια/υλικά που θα χρειαστούν για τη παραγωγή του κράματος και των εγκαταστάσεων)

Στο μεταξύ, τα φωτοβολταϊκά αποτελούν κινούμενο στόχο, έχοντας ήδη πιάσει σε απόδοση τα ηλιοθερμικά συστήματα CSP. Εμείς πάντως έχουμε ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα δεκαετίες τώρα (πριν λίγα χρόνια αντικαταστήσαμε τον παλιό, και η διαφορά σε απόδοση είναι αισθητή).

Ν.Φ.

----------


## anon

Ειναι όμως σημαντικό βήμα. Εαν είχαμε δεδομένα ότι βγάζει υδρογόνο και μάλιστα φθηνα και με μεγάλη απόδοση, δεν θα ήταν ένα μήνυμα σε ένα νήμα χωμένο, αλλά πρωτοσέλιδο παγκοσμίως. ΑΠο την άλλη ίσως και όχι (θα με πείτε συνομοσιολόγο, το ξέρω... :Razz:  )

----------


## nfotis

Well, κράμα αντιμονίου και νιτρικού γάλλιου δεν ακούγεται για κάτι φτηνό που το βγάζεις σε μαζική παραγωγή...

Έχουμε ΠΟΛΥ δρόμο από το εργαστήριο μέχρι τη βιομηχανική παραγωγή.

Ν.Φ.

----------


## sonic

Έχουν γραφτεί πολλά για "θαμμένες" πατέντες, από τον tesla μέχρι cold fusion.

Έχει βίντεο στο youtube με αυτοκίνητα με νερό, ένα από αυτά (λένε) ότι αγοράστηκε η πατέντα από Ιαπωνική αυτοκινητοβιομηχανία και... εξαφανίστηκαν τα ίχνη του. 

Είναι αλήθεια; Μπορεί να αποδειχθεί; Δεν ξέρω....

----------


## marcus1

> Έχουν γραφτεί πολλά για "θαμμένες" πατέντες, από τον tesla μέχρι cold fusion.
> 
> Έχει βίντεο στο youtube με αυτοκίνητα με νερό, ένα από αυτά (λένε) ότι αγοράστηκε η πατέντα από Ιαπωνική αυτοκινητοβιομηχανία και... εξαφανίστηκαν τα ίχνη του. 
> 
> Είναι αλήθεια; Μπορεί να αποδειχθεί; Δεν ξέρω....


Τα αυτοκίνητα που λειτουργούσαν με νερό και τα υπόλοιπα έχουν τόση βάση όσο η κάθοδος του Μεγαλέξαντρου στην κούφια γη όπου σκότωσε τα ξωτικά. Και καθόλου τυχαία, αναπαράγονται από τους ίδιους ανθρώπους (Λιακόπουλοι και λοιποί).

----------


## sonic

Τι να σου πω; Προσωπικά όλα τα ακούω, τίποτα δεν πιστεύω, απλά μεταφέρω τι είδα. 

Θα συμφωνήσω σε γενικές γραμμές ότι οι πηγές αυτών των πληροφοριών δεν είναι και οι πιο αξιόπιστες, αλλά και ποιες είναι αξιόπιστες στο κάτω κάτω;

----------


## marcus1

> Τι να σου πω; Προσωπικά όλα τα ακούω, τίποτα δεν πιστεύω, απλά μεταφέρω τι είδα. 
> 
> Θα συμφωνήσω σε γενικές γραμμές ότι οι πηγές αυτών των πληροφοριών δεν είναι και οι πιο αξιόπιστες, αλλά και ποιες είναι αξιόπιστες στο κάτω κάτω;


Τα Πανεπιστήμια, για παράδειγμα, είναι περισσότερο αξιόπιστα από τον Λιακόπουλο. Ο Λιακόπουλος λέει ότι υπήρχαν κένταυροι, τα τμήματα Αρχαιολογίας και Παλαιοντολογίας όχι.  :Razz:  Παρομοίως και για τις μυστικές εφευρέσεις που αντιβαίνουν στους νόμους της φυσικής και τις όποιες θάβουν οι κακοί καπιταλιστές στα κελάρια τους (πλάι στα απολιθώματα κενταύρων).

----------


## tsavman

> Τα Πανεπιστήμια, για παράδειγμα, είναι περισσότερο αξιόπιστα από τον Λιακόπουλο. Ο Λιακόπουλος λέει ότι υπήρχαν κένταυροι, τα τμήματα Αρχαιολογίας και Παλαιοντολογίας όχι.  Παρομοίως και για τις μυστικές εφευρέσεις που αντιβαίνουν στους νόμους της φυσικής και τις όποιες θάβουν οι κακοί καπιταλιστές στα κελάρια τους (πλάι στα απολιθώματα κενταύρων).


 
 :ROFL:  :Laughing:

----------


## thomNikolaou

> Τα Πανεπιστήμια, για παράδειγμα, είναι περισσότερο αξιόπιστα από τον Λιακόπουλο. Ο Λιακόπουλος λέει ότι υπήρχαν κένταυροι, τα τμήματα Αρχαιολογίας και Παλαιοντολογίας όχι.  Παρομοίως και για τις μυστικές εφευρέσεις που αντιβαίνουν στους νόμους της φυσικής και τις όποιες θάβουν οι κακοί καπιταλιστές στα κελάρια τους (πλάι στα απολιθώματα κενταύρων).


 :One thumb up:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## mpetou

Μπαινω στο θεμα επιτοπου γιατι το βιαζομαι..

Θελω ενα αυτονομο συστημα με φωτοβολταικα που να μου δινει
100 watt απο τις 5 το πρωι μεχρι τις 7 το πρωι και απο τις 6 μεχρι τις 8 το απογευμα.
Τι εξαρτηματα θα χρειαστω απο που μπορω να τα παρω φτηνα ?
Ποσο παει περιπου ο λογαριασμος ?
Ο ηλιος ειναι ο γνωστος ηλιος που εχει στην αθηνα και θα μπει σε χωρο χωρις σκιασεις...
το συστημα με το φωτοβολταικο θα πρεπει να δουλευει καθε μερα

Επισης θελω μια γενητρια πετρελαιου που να μου δινει 500watt αυτη ποσο κοστιζει?
Αν μπορει καποιος να μου πει θα με βοηθουσε παρα πολυ...
Η γενητρια θα λειτουργει  15 μερες το χρονο

----------


## anon

Μια νέα ανακοίνωση στο τομέα των φωτοβολταικών υπόσχεται μείωση του κόστους αυτών στο μισό. Η μέθοδος συνίσταται στην χρήση επιταχυντή σωματιδίων που βομβαρδίζουν wafers πολύ λεπτά, 10 φορές πιο λεπτά απο ότι σήμερα, χρησιμοποιώντας μια άλλη τεχνική βασης κάνοντας τα πιο ανθεκτικά και πολύ εύκαμπτα (τα φωτοβολταικά στοιχεία). Επειδή το κόστος των πάνελς είναι η παραγωγή υπερκαθαρού πυριτίου για wafers (όπως για τους επεξεργαστές ή μνήμες πχ), η τεχνική αυτή χρησιμοποιεί το 1/10 του πυριτίου κόβοντας το κόστος. Συγκεκριμένα αναφέρεται ότι με την τεχνική αυτή το κόστος θα πέσει στα 40 σεντς του δολλαρίου στο Watt!!!! Η Κίνα παράγει πάνελς στο 1 δολλάριο το Watt αυτή την στιγμή (ήδη δηλαδή έχει πέσει χαμηλά, ασχέτως εαν εμείς εδώ ακόμη δεν βλέπουμε τέτοιες τιμές, πχ 10KW να κοστίζουν μόνο τα πάνελς 8 χιλ ευρώ, βάλε άλλα 5 τον λοιπό εξοπλισμό, και άλλα 2 μαστορικά δηλαδή με 15000 χιλιάδες ευρώ να έχεις στήσει στην σκεπή 10KW για την ΔΕΗ, και όχι 30 χιλ που ζητάνε οι δικοί μας... )

Σκεφτείτε ποσο πιο οικονομική γίνεται η ενέργεια με πάνελς που θα κοστίζουν 40 cents/Watt... 

Πηγή: http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/1...e-fossil-fuels

----------


## Eaglos

Καλοδεχούμενες οι νέες τεχνολογίες.

Όσο η ΑΠΕ στηρίζονται σε επιδοτήσεις, δηλαδή να της πληρώνει ο
κόσμος από την τσέπη του μέσω αυξήσεων της ΔΕΗ, τότε δεν μπορούμε 
να μιλάμε για οικονομική ενέργεια...

----------


## anon

Μπα, οι επιδοτήσεις στις ΑΠΕ μας φταίνε. Το ξέρεις ότι σχεδόν καμμιά βιομηχανική μονάδα δεν έχει γίνει χωρίς επιδότηση; Ολοι οι μεγάλοι επιχειρηματίες, περιμένουν επιδοτήσεις για να κάνουν έργα... Γιαυτό και δεν κάνουν τίποτε...

----------


## silegav

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι οι επιδοτήσεις ούτε οι επιχειρηματίες. Ας ήταν η Ελλάδα συνολικά σοβαρή σα χώρα (το θεσμικό πλαίσιο, οι ελεγκτικοί μηχανισμοί, μια σταθερή και ευνομούμενη χώρα όπου νόμοι υπάρχουν και τηρούνται) και μια χαρά θα ερχόντουσαν επενδύσεις. 

Αν δε ξέρεις τι ξημερώνει αύριο ή αν κρέμεσαι στην όρεξη του κάθε εφοριακού/τοπογράφου/μηχανικού κλπ. γιατί να βάλεις λεφτά εδώ;

----------


## anon

Καλά έτσι νομίζεις... Για δές λίγο εαν μπορείς πότε και πώς άνοιξε οποιαδήποτε επένδυση, και θα δείς ότι πάντα μα πάντα υπήρχε μια επιδοματική πολιτική απο πίσω. Είτε επιδοτήσεις εξαρχής, είτε κοινοτικά προγράμματα, είτε φοροαπαλλαγές κλπ κλπ κλπ... 

Σκ@τ@ καπιταλισμός. Αυτός είναι ο καπιταλισμός; Οπου υποτίθεται ο κεφαλαιοκράτης κερδίζει γιατί ριψοκινδυνευει το κεφάλαιό του, απο την υπεραξία των εργαζομένων; Ποιό ρίσκο; Αφού όλα με επιδοτήσειςγίνονται. Και σε πείραξε η επιδοματική πολιτική στα φωτοβολταικά; Που αν το καλοσκεφτείς είναι πολύ λιγότερο το κόστος που επωμίζονται μιας και γλυτώνουν λεφτά απο πρόστιμα για αέρια θερμοκηπίων καθώς και δημιουργία νέων μονάδων (απόσβεση σε δεκάδες χρόνια) ειδικά στις δύσκολα ενεργοβόρες ώρες (την ημέρα δηλαδή). Σίγουρα το ποσό είναι πολύ, και επίσης είναι σίγουρο ότι θα κατέβει πολύ γρηγορότερα απο όσο αρχικά είχε σχεδιασθεί, μιας και το κόστος των πάνελς πέφτουν. Μην σας φανεί παράξενο ότι σε 4-5 χρόνια απο σήμερα η τιμή αγοράς ναναι στα 10 σεντς η κιλοβατώρα ή και λιγότερο.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Όλες αυτές οι νέες τεχνολογίες, είναι καλοδεχούμενες.

Νομίζω όμως οτι για να δημιουργήσουμε ανάπτυξη, θα πρέπει να γίνουν μονάδες παραγωγής Φ/Β στην Ελλάδα, καθώς και πολλές εγκαταστάσεις Φ/Β πάρκων, για να μειώσουμε όσο το δυνατό περισσότερο την εισαγωγή ενέργειας από το εξωτερικό.

Με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα δημιουργηθούν και πολλές θέσεις εργασίας.

----------


## anon

Επίσης να σημειώσω ότι η συγκεκριμένη μεγάλη επιδότηση στη παραγωγή ρεύματος απο φωτοβολταικά είναι μονο για τις οικιακές εγκαταστάσεις και όχι για τις μεγάλες επαγγελματικές. Και εκεί έχει επιδότηση αλλά πολύ μικρότερη.

----------


## silegav

Για να ρίξει κάποιος λεφτά θα πρέπει να έχει σιγουρέψει ότι για τα επόμενα ν χρόνια θα μπορέσει να παράγει Ψ κιλοβατώρες, να διαθέσει Χ στην ελλάδα και Ω εκτός Ελλάδς, μέσα από τα δίκτυα τα οποία αν δε κάνω λάθος για την ώρα ελέγχει το ελληνικό κράτος. Αν δε μπορεί να είναι σίγουρος ότι τα λεφτά που θα ρίξει δε θα μείνουν να σαπίζουν παράγοντας ρεύμα που για διάφορους λόγους μένει αδιάθετο, δε θα τα ρίξει τα λεφτά ή θα πει "δώστε μου λεφτά και το κάνω". Δε το βρίσκω παράλογο...

----------


## konenas

Τα φωτοβολταϊκά δεν είναι η μόνη λύση. Σκεφτείτε και τις ανεμογεννήτριες που χρησιμοποιούνται για χιλιάδες χρόνια. 
Δείτε και αυτό: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small_wind_turbine http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directo..._Wind_Turbines

----------


## anon

Συμφωνώ. Απλά τα φωτοβολταικά έχουν ένα σοβαρό πλεονέκτημα. Εγγυημένη παραγωγή κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας που την χρειαζόμαστε περισσότερο. Οι ανεμογεννήτριες είναι λιγότερο αξιόπιστες όσον αφορά το πότε θα παράγουν ρεύμα, γιαυτό και απαιτείται ίσως και αποθήκευση ενέργειας. 

Με την μείωση του κόστους, στα 40σεντς το Watt, θα θέλουμε για μια οροφή 10KW 4000 δολλάρια σε πάνελς. Βάλε άλλα 3 χιλ δολλάρια σε ινβέρτερ, και αλλα 3 χιλ σε τοποθέτηση / εγκατάσταση, σύνολο 10 χιλιάδες δολλάρια ήτοι κάπου 8500 ευρώ!

Με δεδομένο την παραγωγή 14000 κιλοβατώρες ετησίως (αρχικά), και απόδοση που πέφτει όχι κάτω απο 80% στα 20 χρόνια, μιλάμε ότι σε 20 χρόνια έχεις μέση παραγωγή 250.000 κιλοβατώρες. Αρα το κόστος ανα κιλοβατώρα θα είναι στα 8500/250000 = 0,034 ευρώ η κιλοβατώρα, δηλαδή κάπου 3μιση σεντς. Ούτε η ΔΕΗ δεν πουλά τόσο χαμηλά, με το χαμηλότερο τιμολόγιο!!! Συν ότι στα 20 χρόνια δεν ακυρώνονται τα πάνελς, απλά υπολογίσαμε 20 χρόνια, όπου έχουν εγγυημένα απόδοση το λιγοτερο 80%. Εαν πάμε πχ στα 30 χρόνια, με απόδοση 60% τον 30, και βγάλουμε έναν μέσο όρο, χοντρικά θα έχουμε 336000 κιλοβατώρες, και το κόστος ανα κιλοβατώρα πέφτει ακόμα πιο χαμηλά, στα 2μιση σεντς η κιλοβατώρα....

----------


## konenas

Συμφωνώ, αλλά έχει και μειονεκτήματα.
Τα φωτοβολταϊκά πάνελς κατασκευάζονται στο εξωτερικό, ενώ οι ανεμογεννήτριες μπορούν να κατασκευαστούν εδώ, από μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις χωρίς σχεδιαστικό κόστος (πατέντες κλπ).

----------


## anon

Δεν διαφωνώ. Εαν πάμε όμως σε μια μεγάλης κλίμακας εγκατάσταση, μπορεί με την κατάλληλη πολιτική να γίνουν και εδω μονάδες παραγωγης. Εαν σκεφτείς ότι βασικά είναι εντάσεως κεφαλαίου, έχει νόημα να γίνει εδώ μονάδα παραγωγής εαν είναι να απορροφάται η παραγωγή της για τα επόμενα χρόνια συνεχώς, ίσως και εξωγωγές.

----------


## konenas

Θα συμφωνούσα αν δεν ήξερα ότι η εδώ μεγάλη επιχείρηση θα χρειάζονταν επιδότηση από την ΕΕ, μίζες σε διαφόρους, πατέντες που θα έφευγαν στο εξωτερικό κλπ.
Πιο φθηνά στην Κίνα. Αυτοί δεν πληρώνουν πατέντες και μίζες ούτε περιμένουν επιδοτήσεις για να κουνηθούν.

Αν είσαι μικρό κράτος και μπάχαλο, δεν μπαίνεις σε μεγάλη ένωση κρατών που σε επιτηρούν, αλλά παραμένεις μπάχαλο και κλέβεις - εξωτερικό με αντιγραφές και στο εσωτερικό με μίζες - και συ όπως έκανες μέχρι το 1985.

Από τότε που οι επιχειρήσεις έχουν περισσότερο χρήμα από τα κράτη, αυτές κυβερνούν. Συμφέρον του λαού είναι να μην υπάρχουν τέτοιες.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Τα φωτοβολταϊκά δεν είναι η μόνη λύση. Σκεφτείτε και τις ανεμογεννήτριες που χρησιμοποιούνται για χιλιάδες χρόνια. 
> Δείτε και αυτό: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small_wind_turbine http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directo..._Wind_Turbines


Φυσικά και είναι πιο αποδοτικές οι ανεμογεννήτριες και το έχω επισημάνει σε προηγούμενο ποστ, οτι μπορούμε να δημιουργήσουμε και τέτοιες παραγωγικές μονάδες.

Η Δανοί δηλαδή είναι πιο έξυπνοι από εμάς τους Έλληνες και βρίσκονται στις πρώτες θέσεις παραγωγής ανεμογεννητριών στον κόσμο;;;

----------


## anon

Απο το πανεπιστήμιο του Los Angeles, το γνωστο UCLA, ήρθε μια καινούργια ανακάλυψη, όπου καταφέρανε και φτιάξανε μικροοργανισμό (βακτήριο), που σε συνδιασμό με ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα, "παγιδεύει" αέριο διοξείδιο του άνθρακος και παράγει μια αλκοόλη. Με απλά λόγια είναι μια "τεχνητή" φωτοσύνθεση, χρησιμοποιώντας φωτοβολταικα το ρεύμα τους δίνει την δυνατότητα παραγωγής αλκοόλης που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί μετέπειτα (το ίδιο θα μπορούσε να γίνει πχ και με ανεμογεννήτριες). 
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/1...to-liquid-fuel

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Πάντως το ποσοστό της ενεργειακής κάλυψης από ΑΠΕ στη Χώρα μας, έχει ανέβει αρκετά.

Δείτε το σχετικό άρθρο, που το επιβεβαιώνει:

http://chrispic-ligapola.blogspot.co...blog-post.html

----------


## thomNikolaou

Αυξήθηκε η παραγωγή εξ' ανάγκης θα έπρεπε να έχει γίνει εδώ και χρόνια με συντονισμένο τρόπο.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Εδώ μπορείτε να μπείτε και να πείτε την γνώμη σας, σχετικά με τον Εθνικό Ενεργειακό Σχεδιασμό της Χώρας.......

http://www.opengov.gr/minenv/?p=4108

----------


## konenas

> Εδώ μπορείτε να μπείτε και να πείτε την γνώμη σας, σχετικά με τον Εθνικό Ενεργειακό Σχεδιασμό της Χώρας.......
> 
> http://www.opengov.gr/minenv/?p=4108


... και πιστεύεις πως θα μας ακούσουν;

 :Wink:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> ... και πιστεύεις πως θα μας ακούσουν;


Όχι φίλε μου, δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος οτι θα μας ακούσουν, αλλά κι εδώ που τα λέμε, μόνοι μας τα λέμε μόνοι μας τα ακούμε.

Θέλω να πω, οτι η κάθε κίνηση που κάνουμε εμείς οι πολίτες, προς μια θετική κατεύθυνση, μόνο θετικές επιπτώσεις μπορεί να έχει.

Δεν έχουμε και τίποτα να χάσουμε.......

Φιλικά

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Μόλις τώρα ανακάλυψα ένα ωραίο άρθρο σχετικά με τις ανεμογεννήτριες στην Ισπανία....


Ρεκόρ παραγωγής από ΑΠΕ στην Ισπανία.

Οι δυνατοί άνεμοι που έπνεαν στην Ισπανία κατά την διάρκεια της χειμερινής περιόδου, συνέβαλαν στην υπέρβαση ενός ακόμη ρεκόρ παραγωγής ενέργειας από ανανεώσιμες πηγές, και ειδικά από ανεμογεννήτριες. 

Οι δυνατοί άνεμοι που έπνεαν στην Ισπανία κατά την διάρκεια της χειμερινής περιόδου, συνέβαλαν στην υπέρβαση ενός ακόμη ρεκόρ παραγωγής ενέργειας από ανανεώσιμες πηγές, και ειδικά από ανεμογεννήτριες. 

Οι τεράστιες επενδύσεις σε ανεμογεννήτριες έκαναν πραγματικότητα το στόχο της παραγωγής του 12% της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας που χρειάζεται η Ισπανία, από αιολικά πάρκα, ποσοστό που είναι από τα υψηλότερα στον κόσμο. 

Βλέπουμε το έρημο τοπίο της Καστίγια Λα Μάντσα, όπου σύμφωνα με το μύθο ο Δον Κιχώτης πολεμούσε με τους ανεμόμυλους, και όπου σήμερα οι σύγχρονες ανεμογεννήτριες καλύπτουν το τοπίο, ως εκεί που φτάνει το μάτι στο βάθος του ορίζοντα. 

Χωρίς οικονομικό κόστος για καύσιμα, και χωρίς εκπομπές αερίων του θερμοκηπίου, η αιολική ενέργεια αναπτύσσεται με ταχείς ρυθμούς σε ολόκληρη την Ευρώπη. 

Το αιολικό πάρκο της Λα Μάντσα είναι το μεγαλύτερο στην Ισπανία. 

Τα τελευταία δέκα χρόνια η Ισπανία αύξησε κατά 20 φορές την παραγωγή ενέργειας από αιολικά πάρκα. Έχουμε τα αιολικά πάρκα και την τεχνολογία, έχουμε τις εταιρείες που μπορούν να κάνουν τις επενδύσεις και τους ανοικτούς χώρους για να τοποθετηθούν οι γεννήτριες, επισημαίνει ο Κάρλος Γκάσκο από την Iberdrola Energy. 

Τους τελευταίους μήνες τα αιολικά πάρκα καλύπτουν ως και το 40% των αναγκών της Ισπανίας σε ενέργεια. 

Κάθε ανεμογεννήτρια έχει όριο ζωής τουλάχιστον είκοσι χρόνια και κοστίζει περίπου δύο εκατομμύρια ευρώ. 

Εβδομήντα μέτρα πάνω από το έδαφος οι άνεμοι πνέουν με μεγάλη ταχύτητα, και κινούν τα πτερύγια της γεννήτριας που έχουν μήκος 40 μέτρα. 

Κάθε ανεμογεννήτρια παράγει ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα για να καλύψει τις ανάγκες 6,000 κατοικιών για ένα χρόνο. 

Πολλές από τις ανεμογεννήτριες είναι κοντά σε σπίτια αλλά τα παράπονα είναι λίγα. Μια κυρία λέει ότι η αιολική ενέργεια έφερε ζωή σε πόλεις που ουσιαστικά ήταν νεκρές, καθώς δημιουργήθηκαν νέες θέσεις εργασίας. 

Κάποιοι άλλοι ανησυχούν επειδή οι ανεμογεννήτριες καταλαμβάνουν άγριες εκτάσεις και απειλούν κυρίως τα πουλιά. 

Οι περιβαλλοντικές οργανώσεις ανησυχούν μόνον για το αν θα συνεχιστούν οι επενδύσεις στον τομέα των ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας. 

Η Ισπανία είναι μια από τις πιο επιτυχημένες χώρες στον τομέα των ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας, για την ώρα όμως η οικονομική κρίση προκαλεί αμφιβολίες για το αν οι επενδύσεις θα συνεχιστούν, τονίζει ο Χέκι Βίλστεντ από το WWF Ισπανίας 

Η αιολική ενέργεια καλύπτει μεγάλο ποσοστό των αναγκών της Ισπανίας σε ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα. 

Ο Δον Κιχώτης μπορεί να μην έβλεπε μακριά, αυτές όμως οι επενδύσεις έχουν μεγάλο βάθος χρόνου. 

Πηγή: ΒΒC - επιμέλεια Δημήτρης Θωμάς

----------


## anon

Ανακαλύψεων συνέχεια. Ο κόσμος των φωτοβολταικών κάνει άλματα συνεχώς.

Σύμφωνα με αυτό, μια γερμανική εταιρία, η Heliatek έχει δημιουργήσει τζάμι, γυαλί δηλαδή για παράθυρα, το οποίο όμως ταυτόχρονα παράγει και ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα! Εχει απόδοση μόλις 9%, μικρότερη απο την συνήθη 15% τουλάχιστον των γνωστών panels, αλλά έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι έχει καλύτερη απόδοση σε χαμηλής φωτεινότητας συνθήκες. Επιπλέον ότι μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει τους υαλοπίνακες εύκολα χωρίς καμμία αλλαγή αισθητικής ή δημιουργίας υποδομών (πχ στην στέγη). Εαν οι υαλοπίνακες αυτοί βγούν σε καλή τιμή, σημαίνει ότι πλέον θα έχουμε την δυνατότητα όλα τα σπίτια να παράγουν ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα, απλά απο τα παράθυρα και τις μπαλκονόπορτες!

----------


## frap

Χμμ... τα απλά σπίτα, καλοκαίρι έχουν σκίαστρα στα παράθυρα/μπαλκόνια και το χειμώνα οι ακτίνες προσπίπτουν με εντελώς λάθος γωνία, οπότε παραγωγή μάλλον μηδέν.

Θα έλεγα ότι ενδείκνυνται για αίθρια (μονίμως εκτεθειμένα και καλύτερη κλίση) καθώς και για τζαμαρίες ψηλών κτιρίων γραφείων (χωρίς μπαλκόνια δλδ και με μεγαλύτερο ύψος από τα γύρω ώστε να μη σκιάζονται). Επίσης, αφού δε θα υπάρχουν σκίαστρα, πρέπει να μπορεί να συνδυαστεί με επιστρώσεις τύπου solar control (ανάκλαση μεγάλου ποσοστού του υπέρυθρου φάσματος ώστε περνά το φως αλλά όχι η ζέστη το καλοκαίρι).

----------


## anon

> Χμμ... τα απλά σπίτα, καλοκαίρι έχουν σκίαστρα στα παράθυρα/μπαλκόνια και το χειμώνα οι ακτίνες προσπίπτουν με εντελώς λάθος γωνία, οπότε παραγωγή μάλλον μηδέν.


Μα αυτό λέει το άρθρο. Λειτουργεί πολύ καλά χωρίς ισχυρή άμεση ακτινοβολία. Οπότε θα λειτουργεί οπουδήποτε απο το διάχυτο φως. Εκτός βέβαια εαν έχεις κλεισμένα πατζούρια  :Razz: 

Kαι εν πάσει περιπτώσει δεν είναι το χρυσό χάπι, είναι μια επιπλέον λύση. Δηλαδή εκεί που μέχρι τώρα είχαμε μόνο πάνελς για οροφές / σκεπές, πλέον έχουμε και στις περιπτώσεις υαλοπινάκων. Δεν θα βγάζει τόσο ρεύμα όσο τα πάνελς; ΝΑΙ, αλλά θα βγάζει ρεύμα εκεί που πριν με τίποτε δεν σκεφτόμασταν ότι θα βγάζαμε. Και λέω εκεί που μέχρι τώρα δεν σκεφτόμασταν οτι θα βγάζαμε, γιατί ήδη υπάρχουν υλικά (ειδικές βαφές με ειδικό υπόστρωμα) που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν στην εξωτερική τοιχοποία αντί απλού σοβά/χρώματος που επίσης παράγουν ρεύμα απο την διάχυτη ηλιακή ακτινοβολία (και πάλι με μικρότερη συντελεστή απόδοσης όσο αυτών των πάνελς). 

Τι σημαίνουν τα παραπάνω; Εαν οι τιμές των υλικών αυτών είναι ικανοποιητικές, ένα σπίτι του μέλλοντος θα παράγει ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα απο το προσπίπτων (ή διάχυτο) ηλιακό φώς στο σύνολο της εξωτερικής του επιφάνειας! Μπορεί να μην βγάζει πχ όσο τα πάνελς στην οροφή/σκεπή, αλλά θα βγάζει ένα σημαντικό ποσό ενέργειας που κατα τα άλλα θα πήγενε χαμένο. Ειδικά σε χώρες όπως η Ελλάδα, με μεγάλη ηλιοφάνεια στην διάρκεια του έτους σημαίνει ότι θα μπορεί η ηλεκτροπαραγωγή απο το ηλιακό φώς να φτάσει σε τεράστια επίπεδα, αρκεί βέβαια να γίνουν όλες αυτές οι τεχνολογίες οικονομικά προσιτές σε τέτοιο βαθμό ώστε να είναι επικερδής η χρήση τους.

----------


## Eaglos

Η φούσκα έχει αρχίσει να σκάει με την πράσινη μπίζνα των ΑΠΕ.
Δυστυχώς αντικαθιστούν ελάχιστο καύσιμο και τσούζουν πολύ
τους καταναλωτές καθώς επιδοτούνται μέσω αυξήσεων στους
λογαριασμούς του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος.

Παράδειγμα από Αγγλία.
David Cameron says countryside wind farms have been 'wasteful of public money

Ψάξτε για αντίστοιχα από Γερμανία όπου παγώνουν ή κόβουν τις επιδοτήσεις.
Δυστυχώς είναι τραγική η κατάσταση και το παραμύθι που μας πουλάνε τα
διάφορα μαγαζιάκια για πρασινάδες και καθαρή ενέργεια.

Δυστυχώς ο μόνος λόγος ύπαρξης Φ/Β και ανεμιστήρων είναι για την επιδότηση
και τίποτε άλλο. Επίσης δεν είναι και κάτι καινούργιο σαν τεχνολογία, ειδικά οι 
ανεμιστήρες υπάρχουν αρκετές δεκαετίες πριν της μάθει ο ΣΚΑΙ κλπ. Ψάξτε για
abandoned wind farms να δείτε τι ωραία που είναι και φανταστείται το αντίστοιχο
σε στριμωγμένες εκτάσεις στην Ελλάδα. Μιλάμε για τρελό σκουπιδότοπο, δείτε και
νότια Εύβοια τι τρομερή αναβάθμιση ήταν η ανεμογεννήτριες...

----------


## petasis

Πάντως εκεί που μένω, εγκαταστάθηκαν πρόσφατα ανεμογεννήτριες, πάνω στο βουνό...

----------


## anon

> Η φούσκα έχει αρχίσει να σκάει με την πράσινη μπίζνα των ΑΠΕ.
> Δυστυχώς αντικαθιστούν ελάχιστο καύσιμο και τσούζουν πολύ
> τους καταναλωτές καθώς επιδοτούνται μέσω αυξήσεων στους
> λογαριασμούς του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος.



Μπορείς να παραθέσεις νούμερα; Μπορείς να κάνεις αριθμητικές πράξεις; Τρώς ότι σου λέει κάποια κωλοφυλλάδα αμάσητο; Η΄επειδή το είπε ο Κάμερον; Δηλαδή εαν αύριο σου πούν ότι το φυσικό αέριο με τιμή πάνω απο 1 ευρώ το λίτρο είναι η φθηνότερη ενέργεια, θα το φάς και αυτό αμάσητο; Και το ξαναλέω, μπορείς να λογαριάζεις; Εστω με κομπιουτεράκι; 

Γιατί δυστυχώς αυτά μας έφαγαν, άνθρωποι που δεν μπορούν να κάνουν στοιχειώδεις υπολογισμους, και ακούνε απο "αξιόπιστα" ΜΜΕ ότι τους πούν αμάσητο.

Σου προτείνω να πάρεις νούμερα και να κάνεις λογαριασμό ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ.

Πάρε μια προσφορά για μια εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταικών. για 10 κιλοβάτ παράδειγμα.
Για να σε διευκολύνω, σου το λέω εγώ. Εχω ήδη διαφημιστικά, με συνολικό κόστος, με το κλειδί στο χέρι, στα 20 χιλιάρικα. Μόνο τα πάνελς κοστίζουν πλέον λιγότερο απο 10 χιλιάρικα, αλλά μπαίνει ακόμη μεγάλη υπεραξία (οι τιμές στο Αμέρικα για τα πάνελς είναι πολύ χαμηλότερες, για τα ίδια πάνελς όπως εδώ). Με εγγυημένη απόδοση 80% στα 25 χρόνια!

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι δεν πουλάς το ρεύμα στην ΔΕΗ, που είναι πολύ προσοδοφόρο (αλλά όχι στο κοινωνικό σύνολο μιας και πληρώνουν αυτοί την δική σου υψηλή τιμή πώλησης πράσινης ενέργειας). Μόνο για ιδιοπαραγωγή, για ιδιοκατανάλωση... Πόσο κοστίζει λοιπόν το ρεύμα; (δεν βάζουμε μπαταρίες, αλλά σύστημα tie-grid, όπως στην Αμερική, όπου δίνεις κιλοβατώρες στο δίκτυο όταν σου περισσεύουν, παίρνεις όταν δεν σου φτάνει η παραγωγή ή το βράδυ πχ, και τελικά πληρώνεις την διαφορά σε κιλοβατώρες, και όχι σε αξίες όπως κάνουν τώρα, που είναι πιο τίμιο).

Πόσο κοστίζει το ρεύμα; Εχουμε και λέμε, για 10 κιλοβατ ισχύ, σε ετήσια βάση αντιστοιχεί σε παραγωγή 14 χιλιάδες κιλοβατώρες. σε 25 χρόνια θα έχει πάει στο 80%, ή στα 30 χρόνια έστω στα 70%. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι κατα μέσο όρο σε τριάντα χρόνια, θα έχει απόδοση 85% κάθε χρόνο. Ητοι, 30 έτη επι 14000 κιλοβατώρες τον χρόνο επι 0,85 απόδοση = 357 χιλιάδες κιλοβατώρες.
Δηλαδή στα 30 χρόνια θα έχεις 357000 κιλοβατώρες (και δεν σημαίνει ότι αμέσως μετά πας στο 0, απλά σταδιακά πέφτει η απόδοση των πάνελς). Εστω στα 30 χρόνια, πόσο θα σου έχει κοστίσει το ρεύμα;

20.000 / 357.000 = 0,056 ευρώ... Δηλαδή 5,6 σεντς.... Πόσο αγοράζεις τώρα το ρεύμα; Μηπως στην διπλάσια τιμή; Μήπως μάλιστα διατυμπανίζουν όλοι ότι πληρώνουμε την μικρότερη τιμή για ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα, και έχουν αναγγελθεί σειρά αυξήσεων, γιατί το ρεύμα το πληρώνουμε φθηνά;

Αρα;

Μήπως με απλή αριθμητική, βγαίνει ότι τελικά οι ΑΠΕ δεν είναι και τόσο άσχημα όσο λένε; Μπορεί να ήταν μη αποδοτική επένδυση πριν 5-6 χρόνια, όταν οι τιμές των πάνελς ήταν στο Χ4 ή Χ3 απο ότι σήμερα. Αρα με τις σημερινές τιμές, και που βαίνουν όλο μειούμενες, μόνο για μη αποδοτικές δεν μπορείς να τις χαρακτηρίσεις. Μην βάλω στον λογαριασμό τις αυξήσεις ορυκτών καυσίμων, που μόνο ανοδική πορεία θα έχουν.

Να θυμίσω και κάτι άλλο; Δεν το εχω πρόχειρο, αλλά όταν μιλούσαμε για βιοκαύσιμα, είχε βγεί (το είχα δεί και σε συνέντευξη παραγωγού) ότι η τιμή του βιοντίζελ ήταν κάτω απο 1 ευρώ το λίτρο. Μα τι λέω, εαν πας να αγοράσεις μαζικά σε μεγάλες ποσότητες ένα έλαιο, πχ ηλιέλαιο, ή λαδι ελαιοκράμβης, θα το πάρεις πολύ λιγότερο απο 1 ευρώ το λίτρο, ειδικά την ελαιοκράμβη κάπου στο μισό νομίζω. Και το ωραίο; Με αυτό μπορείς να κάνεις βιοντίζελ! Θα σου βγεί φθηνότερο απο αυτό που πουλούν τα πρατήρια. Προβλέπω σύντομα να πουλιούνται κιτ παραγωγής βιοντίζελ μαζικά...

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Μπορείς να παραθέσεις νούμερα; Μπορείς να κάνεις αριθμητικές πράξεις; Τρώς ότι σου λέει κάποια κωλοφυλλάδα αμάσητο; Η΄επειδή το είπε ο Κάμερον; Δηλαδή εαν αύριο σου πούν ότι το φυσικό αέριο με τιμή πάνω απο 1 ευρώ το λίτρο είναι η φθηνότερη ενέργεια, θα το φάς και αυτό αμάσητο; Και το ξαναλέω, μπορείς να λογαριάζεις; Εστω με κομπιουτεράκι; 
> 
> Γιατί δυστυχώς αυτά μας έφαγαν, άνθρωποι που δεν μπορούν να κάνουν στοιχειώδεις υπολογισμους, και ακούνε απο "αξιόπιστα" ΜΜΕ ότι τους πούν αμάσητο.
> 
> Σου προτείνω να πάρεις νούμερα και να κάνεις λογαριασμό ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ.
> 
> Πάρε μια προσφορά για μια εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταικών. για 10 κιλοβάτ παράδειγμα.
> Για να σε διευκολύνω, σου το λέω εγώ. Εχω ήδη διαφημιστικά, με συνολικό κόστος, με το κλειδί στο χέρι, στα 20 χιλιάρικα. Μόνο τα πάνελς κοστίζουν πλέον λιγότερο απο 10 χιλιάρικα, αλλά μπαίνει ακόμη μεγάλη υπεραξία (οι τιμές στο Αμέρικα για τα πάνελς είναι πολύ χαμηλότερες, για τα ίδια πάνελς όπως εδώ). Με εγγυημένη απόδοση 80% στα 25 χρόνια!
> 
> ...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τα γραφόμενά σου φίλε anon και για του λόγου το αληθές, θα αναφερθώ σε ένα παράδειγμα ενός φίλου μου στη Ρόδο, ο οποίος έχει ένα μεγάλο οικόπεδο σε ορεινή περιοχή και έχτισε ένα σπίτι 120 m2, χωρίς καμία παροχή ρεύματος από την ΔΕΗ.

Τοποθέτησε στο ύψωμα του οικοπέδου του 2 πάνελ φωτοβολταϊκών και μια μικρή ανεμογεννήτρια γύρω στο 1 KW, με τις μπαταρίες του και το σύστημα μετατροπής του συνεχούς ρεύματος, σε 220 Volts.

Με αυτόν τον τρόπο έχει αυτονομηθεί από πλευράς ενέργειας και δεν πληρώνει λογαριασμούς σε ΔΕΗ και Δήμους της περιοχής.

Έχει δορυφορικά τηλέφωνα και επικοινωνεί με τους φίλους του και έτσι δεν έχει ανάγκη κανένα.

----------


## petasis

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τα γραφόμενά σου φίλε anon και για του λόγου το αληθές, θα αναφερθώ σε ένα παράδειγμα ενός φίλου μου στη Ρόδο, ο οποίος έχει ένα μεγάλο οικόπεδο σε ορεινή περιοχή και έχτισε ένα σπίτι 120 m2, χωρίς καμία παροχή ρεύματος από την ΔΕΗ.
> 
> Τοποθέτησε στο ύψωμα του οικοπέδου του 2 πάνελ φωτοβολταϊκών και μια μικρή ανεμογεννήτρια γύρω στο 1 KW, με τις μπαταρίες του και το σύστημα μετατροπής του συνεχούς ρεύματος, σε 220 Volts.
> 
> Με αυτόν τον τρόπο έχει αυτονομηθεί από πλευράς ενέργειας και δεν πληρώνει λογαριασμούς σε ΔΕΗ και Δήμους της περιοχής.
> 
> Έχει δορυφορικά τηλέφωνα και επικοινωνεί με τους φίλους του και έτσι δεν έχει ανάγκη κανένα.


Εγώ δεν το βλέπω σαν παράδειγμα προς μίμηση πάντως.Δεν πληρώνει φόρους, αλλά ωφελείται από τις παροχές που πληρώνουν οι υπόλοιποι. 
Εκτός και αν δεν πίνει νερό, δεν πετά σκουπίδια, δεν πάνε τα παιδιά σχολείο, κλπ.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Εγώ δεν το βλέπω σαν παράδειγμα προς μίμηση πάντως.Δεν πληρώνει φόρους, αλλά ωφελείται από τις παροχές που πληρώνουν οι υπόλοιποι. 
> Εκτός και αν δεν πίνει νερό, δεν πετά σκουπίδια, δεν πάνε τα παιδιά σχολείο, κλπ.


Κατ' αρχήν δεν το παίρνω σαν παράδειγμα προς μίμηση.

Απλά θέλω να πω οτι μπορεί κάποιος με ΑΠΕ, να λύσει το ενεργειακό του πρόβλημα.

Αυτός ο άνθρωπος είναι άγαμος, ζει με τον αδελφό του στην ορεινή αυτή περιοχή και είναι καταπληκτικός καλλιτέχνης (Ζωγράφος).

Νερό έχει αρκετό για όλες τις ανάγκες του, από γεώτρηση που έχει στον κήπο του και τα ζυμόσιμα σκουπίδια του τα ανακυκλώνει δημιουργώντας κοπριά για τον κήπο του. 

Τα άλλα στερεά απόβλητα (μέταλλα, χαρτιά, κ.λ.π.), τα πηγαίνει για ανακύκλωση, στους ειδικούς κάδους.

----------


## konenas

> Ανακαλύψεων συνέχεια. Ο κόσμος των φωτοβολταικών κάνει άλματα συνεχώς.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με αυτό, μια γερμανική εταιρία, η Heliatek έχει δημιουργήσει τζάμι, γυαλί δηλαδή για παράθυρα, το οποίο όμως ταυτόχρονα παράγει και ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα! Εχει απόδοση μόλις 9%, μικρότερη απο την συνήθη 15% τουλάχιστον των γνωστών panels, αλλά έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι έχει καλύτερη απόδοση σε χαμηλής φωτεινότητας συνθήκες. Επιπλέον ότι μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει τους υαλοπίνακες εύκολα χωρίς καμμία αλλαγή αισθητικής ή δημιουργίας υποδομών (πχ στην στέγη). Εαν οι υαλοπίνακες αυτοί βγούν σε καλή τιμή, σημαίνει ότι πλέον θα έχουμε την δυνατότητα όλα τα σπίτια να παράγουν ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα, απλά απο τα παράθυρα και τις μπαλκονόπορτες!


 :One thumb up: 
Εγώ έχω και κουρτίνες. :ROFL:

----------


## konenas

> Κατ' αρχήν δεν το παίρνω σαν παράδειγμα προς μίμηση.
> 
> Απλά θέλω να πω οτι μπορεί κάποιος με ΑΠΕ, να λύσει το ενεργειακό του πρόβλημα.
> 
> Αυτός ο άνθρωπος είναι άγαμος, ζει με τον αδελφό του στην ορεινή αυτή περιοχή και είναι καταπληκτικός καλλιτέχνης (Ζωγράφος).
> 
> Νερό έχει αρκετό για όλες τις ανάγκες του, από γεώτρηση που έχει στον κήπο του και τα ζυμόσιμα σκουπίδια του τα ανακυκλώνει δημιουργώντας κοπριά για τον κήπο του. 
> 
> Τα άλλα στερεά απόβλητα (μέταλλα, χαρτιά, κ.λ.π.), τα πηγαίνει για ανακύκλωση, στους ειδικούς κάδους.


Αν κάνει και έργα τέχνης από τα σκουπίδια που βρίσκει στους κάδους, τότε είναι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση.

----------


## anon

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τα γραφόμενά σου φίλε anon και για του λόγου το αληθές, θα αναφερθώ σε ένα παράδειγμα ενός φίλου μου στη Ρόδο, ο οποίος έχει ένα μεγάλο οικόπεδο σε ορεινή περιοχή και έχτισε ένα σπίτι 120 m2, χωρίς καμία παροχή ρεύματος από την ΔΕΗ.
> 
> Τοποθέτησε στο ύψωμα του οικοπέδου του 2 πάνελ φωτοβολταϊκών και μια μικρή ανεμογεννήτρια γύρω στο 1 KW, με τις μπαταρίες του και το σύστημα μετατροπής του συνεχούς ρεύματος, σε 220 Volts.
> 
> Με αυτόν τον τρόπο έχει αυτονομηθεί από πλευράς ενέργειας και δεν πληρώνει λογαριασμούς σε ΔΕΗ και Δήμους της περιοχής.
> 
> Έχει δορυφορικά τηλέφωνα και επικοινωνεί με τους φίλους του και έτσι δεν έχει ανάγκη κανένα.



Δεν μιλώ για την περίπτωση πλήρους αυτονομίας, μιας και αυτό ανεβάζει σημαντικά το κόστος, μιας και χρειάζονται μπαταρίες και μάλιστα μεγάλης χωρητικότητας προκειμένου να υπάρχει συνεχώς ρεύμα, τα βράδυα και μέρες με πολύ λίγη ηλιοφάνεια. Οι μπαταρίες ανεβάζουν το κόστος σημαντικά, και μάλιστα έχουν και μικρή διάρκεια ζωής, πχ οι βαθιάς φορτίσεως οξέως μολύβδου (που ειναι και πιο οικονομικές απο λύσεις πχ Λιθίου ή Νικελίου Καδμίου) έχουν διάρκεια ζωής στα 6-7 χρόνια. Οι μπαταρίες Νικελίου Σιδήρου έχουν μεν σχεδόν απεριόριστη διάρκεια ζωής (εγγυημένα για >50 χρόνια), αλλά είναι πιο ακριβές απο τις οξέως μολύβδου (αν και λόγω μεγάλης διάρκειας δεν παίζει ρόλο, βγαίνου τελικά οικονομικότερες), αντέχουν πολύ, αλλά έχουν μεγάλη απώλεια φόρτισης.

Ωστόσο εαν συνεχίσουν με χαράτσια μέσω ΔΕΗ κλπ, τελικά εαν τα μετρήσεις μπορεί να συμφέρει. Μένει κάποιος να κάτσει και να κάνει λογαριασμό τι θα πλήρωνε με ΔΕΗ, τι θα του κοστίσει με αυτοπαραγωγή και μπαταρίες, για να φανεί πιο συμφέρει περισσότερο. Σίγουρα για απομακρυσμένα σημεία όπου δεν πάει η ΔΕΗ ή ζητάει άπειρα χρήματα για να βάλει κολώνες να φέρει ρεύμα ίσως είναι μονόδρομος.

----------


## anon

> Εγώ έχω και κουρτίνες.


Οι κουρτίνες είναι απο μέσα ρε!!!  :Razz:   Τα κλειστά πατζούρια δεν αφήνουν να πέσει φώς στους υαλοπίνακες (τζάμια).

----------


## konenas

> Οι κουρτίνες είναι απο μέσα ρε!!!   Τα κλειστά πατζούρια δεν αφήνουν να πέσει φώς στους υαλοπίνακες (τζάμια).


Αυτό λέω, έχω εσωτερικά σκίαστρα (κουρτίνες) και εξωτερικά σκίαστρα (παντζούρια)  :Whistle:  οπότε την πάτησα.  :Razz: 

( μάθε να μιλάς ελληνικά ) :Cool:

----------


## anon

προσπαθώ... δείξε μου τι κάνω λάθος...

----------


## A_gamer

> Εγώ δεν το βλέπω σαν παράδειγμα προς μίμηση πάντως.Δεν πληρώνει φόρους, αλλά ωφελείται από τις παροχές που πληρώνουν οι υπόλοιποι. 
> Εκτός και αν δεν πίνει νερό, δεν πετά σκουπίδια, δεν πάνε τα παιδιά σχολείο, κλπ.


Τα χαράτσια της ΔΕΗ θα έπρεπε να μην τα πληρώνει κανείς.

----------


## petasis

> Τα χαράτσια της ΔΕΗ θα έπρεπε να μην τα πληρώνει κανείς.


Αν και δεν το πιστεύω αυτό, είχα περισσότερο στο μυαλό μου τα δημοτικά τέλη, και την ΕΡΤ.

----------


## anon

1. Τα δημοτικά τέλη δεν τα γλυτώνεις. Είναι μια διευκόλυνση μέσω του λογαριασμού ΔΕΗ, αλλά εαν δεν έχεις ρεύμα, τότε σε πώληση του ακινήτου ή μεταβίβαση λόγω κληρονομιάς, θα πληρωθούν όλα, αναδρομικά, και εντόκως. 
2. Σε περίπτωση ιδιοπαραγωγής γλυτώνεις σίγουρα την ΕΡΤ καθώς και τον ΦΠΑ στο ηλεκτρικό που σου βάζει το κράτος.
3. Για την περίπτωση του χαρατσιού, όσο το έχουν συνδεδεμένο με την κατανάλωση ρεύματος, το γλυτώνεις με παραγωγή ρεύματος για ιδία χρήση. Εαν το αλλάξουν αυτό, το πάνε μέσω ΕΤΑΚ ή κάτι άλλο με βάση τα ακίνητα, τότε δεν το γλυτώνεις, ακόμα και εαν δεν το πληρώνεις μέσω λογαριασμού ΔΕΗ, θα στο βάλουν στην φορολογία εισοδήματος, θα σε καλέσουν με τον α ή β τρόπο να το πληρώσεις κάποια στιγμή (αναδρομικά και εντόκως και με πρόστιμα). Προς το παρόν όμως το γλυτώνεις (ξέρω ιδιοκτήτες εξοχικών που δεν έχουν ρεύμα και φυσικά δεν πληρώνουν χαράτσι, τι θα γίνει όμως στο μέλλον δεν ξέρω).

----------


## A_gamer

> Αν και δεν το πιστεύω αυτό, είχα περισσότερο στο μυαλό μου τα δημοτικά τέλη, και την ΕΡΤ.


Θα έλεγα τίποτα για την ΕΡΤ τώρα...  :Evil:

----------


## dpa2006

> Θα έλεγα τίποτα για την ΕΡΤ τώρα...


+1  :Evil:

----------


## petasis

Εσείς οι 2 που συμφωνείτε, υποθέτω ότι δεν έχετε καν τα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια συντονισμένα στον τηλεοπτικό δέκτη, σωστά; Και φυσικά απέχετε από όποιο τηλεοπτικό γεγονός μεταδοθεί από τα κρατικά κανάλια (μαζί με το ERT HD), σωστά;

----------


## A_gamer

> Εσείς οι 2 που συμφωνείτε, υποθέτω ότι δεν έχετε καν τα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια συντονισμένα στον τηλεοπτικό δέκτη, σωστά; Και φυσικά απέχετε από όποιο τηλεοπτικό γεγονός μεταδοθεί από τα κρατικά κανάλια (μαζί με το ERT HD), σωστά;


Σπάνια βλέπω ΕΡΤ, αλλά όπως και να 'χει την πληρώνουμε.  :Wink:

----------


## konenas

Off Topic


		Νομίζω πως το χαράτσι της ΕΡΤ είναι υπερβολικό και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις άδικο ( πχ και οι σκάλες πληρώνουν ΕΡΤ), αλλά χρειαζόμαστε κρατική τηλεόραση, περισσότερο από την ιδιωτική.
Βέβαια τα κέντρα εξουσίας με χρήματα του λαού πρέπει ο λαός να τα διαχειρίζεται και όχι οι καρεκλοκένταυροι.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Εσείς οι 2 που συμφωνείτε, υποθέτω ότι δεν έχετε καν τα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια συντονισμένα στον τηλεοπτικό δέκτη, σωστά; Και φυσικά απέχετε από όποιο τηλεοπτικό γεγονός μεταδοθεί από τα κρατικά κανάλια (μαζί με το ERT HD), σωστά;


Υποτίθεται οτι τα κρατικά κανάλια υπάρχουν, για να ενημερώνουν τον κόσμο με αντικειμενικότητα και εντελώς ανεπηρέαστα από κομματικούς σχηματισμούς. 

Αυτό όμως δεν ισχύει σε κανένα από τα κρατικά κανάλια. 

Γιατί λοιπόν πρέπει να πληρώνουμε εμείς οι πολίτες τα κρατικά κανάλια και να μην αυτοχρηματοδοτούνται, όπως γίνεται με τα ιδιωτικά;;

Υποτίθεται οτι τα κρατικά τα πληρώνουμε εμείς και δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουν διαφημίσεις.

Έλα όμως που μας πρήζουν κάθε φορά με τις διαφημίσεις και τα πληρώνουμε κι από πάνω.

----------


## konenas

> Υποτίθεται οτι τα κρατικά κανάλια υπάρχουν, για να ενημερώνουν τον κόσμο με αντικειμενικότητα και εντελώς ανεπηρέαστα από κομματικούς σχηματισμούς. 
> 
> Αυτό όμως δεν ισχύει σε κανένα από τα κρατικά κανάλια. 
> 
> Γιατί λοιπόν πρέπει να πληρώνουμε εμείς οι πολίτες τα κρατικά κανάλια και να μην αυτοχρηματοδοτούνται, όπως γίνεται με τα ιδιωτικά;;
> 
> Υποτίθεται οτι τα κρατικά τα πληρώνουμε εμείς και δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουν διαφημίσεις.
> 
> Έλα όμως που μας πρήζουν κάθε φορά με τις διαφημίσεις και τα πληρώνουμε κι από πάνω.


Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αν έχουν διαφημίσεις αλλά ότι δεν έχουν την ποιότητα που θα έπρεπε.
Δεν σέβονται τα λεφτά του λαού.
Χωρίς έλεγχο τίποτα δεν γίνεται σωστά.
Διέλυσαν όλες τις δημόσιες επιχειρήσεις γιατί έβαζαν τους δικούς τους. Ολυμπιακή, ΟΣΕ, ΟΤΕ, Τράπεζες κλπ διαλύθηκαν για την κομματική τους ανέλιξη.

----------


## maik

Εχετε δει ποτε εκπομπη που να ασχολειται με την τεχνη στα ιδιωτικα καναλια;
Εκπομπη για την λογοτεχνια , την μουσικη, την ζωγραφικη , το θεατρο κλπ κλπ;
Εχετε δει ποτε καποιο ντοκυμαντερ; καποια ενημερωτικη εμπομπη περα απο τα κλασικα παραθυρα με τους πολιτικους που κανουν διαγωνισμο ποιος θα φωναξει πιο πολυ;
Κατι διαφορετικο απο ταινιες ποδοσφαιρο και πρωιναδικα;

----------


## konenas

> Εχετε δει ποτε εκπομπη που να ασχολειται με την τεχνη στα ιδιωτικα καναλια;
> Εκπομπη για την λογοτεχνια , την μουσικη, την ζωγραφικη , το θεατρο κλπ κλπ;
> Εχετε δει ποτε καποιο ντοκυμαντερ; καποια ενημερωτικη εμπομπη περα απο τα κλασικα παραθυρα με τους πολιτικους που κανουν διαγωνισμο ποιος θα φωναξει πιο πολυ;
> Κατι διαφορετικο απο ταινιες ποδοσφαιρο και πρωιναδικα;


Καλά τώρα ...

----------


## maik

> Καλά τώρα ...


Ενταξει με επεισες με τα επιχειρηματα σου.

----------


## konenas

> Ενταξει με επεισες με τα επιχειρηματα σου.


Χρειάζονται;

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Εχετε δει ποτε εκπομπη που να ασχολειται με την τεχνη στα ιδιωτικα καναλια;
> Εκπομπη για την λογοτεχνια , την μουσικη, την ζωγραφικη , το θεατρο κλπ κλπ;
> Εχετε δει ποτε καποιο ντοκυμαντερ; καποια ενημερωτικη εμπομπη περα απο τα κλασικα παραθυρα με τους πολιτικους που κανουν διαγωνισμο ποιος θα φωναξει πιο πολυ;
> Κατι διαφορετικο απο ταινιες ποδοσφαιρο και πρωιναδικα;


Γιατί έχεις δει εσύ κρατικό κανάλι να ασχολείται τόσο πολύ με οικολογικά θέματα, όσο το SKAI;;

Έχεις δει κρατικό κανάλι, να ασχολείται με θέματα αλληλεγγύης προς τον συνάνθρωπο, όσο το SKAI;;

Αντίθετα, βλέπω πολλές κινητοποιήσεις και απεργίες, από τους εργαζόμενους στα κρατικά κανάλια, για πάρα πολλές μέρες το χρόνο, αφήνοντας τον κόσμο που τους πληρώνει, χωρίς ενημέρωση, παρά μόνο με επαναλήψεις εκπομπών από το 1821....

Όσο για την παρουσία των πολιτικών, αυτή υπάρχει εξίσου στα ιδιωτικά και τα κρατικά κανάλια, για να μην πω περισσότερο στα κρατικά.

Σε τελική όμως ανάλυση, θα σου πω το εξής: Αν οι πολίτες προτιμούσαν αυτού του είδους τις εκπομπές που αναφέρεις, τότε τα κρατικά κανάλια θα ήταν πρώτα σε τηλεθέαση.

Αυτό δεν ισχύει όμως και αποδεικνύεται οτι ο κόσμος προτιμάει τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια και χωρίς να πληρώνει τίποτα.

----------


## maik

> Σε τελική όμως ανάλυση, θα σου πω το εξής: Αν οι πολίτες προτιμούσαν αυτού του είδους τις εκπομπές που αναφέρεις, τότε τα κρατικά κανάλια θα ήταν πρώτα σε τηλεθέαση.
> 
> Αυτό δεν ισχύει όμως και αποδεικνύεται οτι ο κόσμος προτιμάει τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια και χωρίς να πληρώνει τίποτα.


Τα νουμερα τηλεθεασης και το πως διαμορφωνονται ειναι μια πολυ μεγαλη ιστορια που δεν εχει να κανει με το παρον νημα.  Ενα  μονο θα πω. Αν εκπομπη δεν παρει το ΟΚ απο τα διαφημιστικα γραφεια δεν ανεβαινει. Οσο για το κοστος το πληρωνουμε ολλοι εμμεσα.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Τα νουμερα τηλεθεασης και το πως διαμορφωνονται ειναι μια πολυ μεγαλη ιστορια που δεν εχει να κανει με το παρον νημα.  Ενα  μονο θα πω. Αν εκπομπη δεν παρει το ΟΚ απο τα διαφημιστικα γραφεια δεν ανεβαινει. *Οσο για το κοστος το πληρωνουμε ολλοι εμμεσα*.


Εδώ διαφωνώ απόλυτα.

Η γριούλα που βλέπει ένα σίριαλ σε ιδιωτικό κανάλι και ξαφνικά σταματάει για διαφημίσεις της Εταιρίας Lakost, δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με το κόστος της διαφήμισης, ούτε άμεση ούτε έμμεση, γιατί δεν αγοράζει ποτέ τέτοια προϊόντα.

Στο κρατικό όμως, είτε θέλεις είτε δεν θέλεις πρέπει να πληρώσεις την εισφορά σου μέσω της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## konenas

Off Topic


		Πληρώνει όμως μια μεγαλύτερη εισφορά.
Βλέπει διαφημίσεις περισσότερο από πρόγραμμα. ( Βέβαια σε μερικές περιπτώσεις είναι πολύ καλύτερες  :Wink:  )

----------


## maik

> Εδώ διαφωνώ απόλυτα.
> 
> Η γριούλα που βλέπει ένα σίριαλ σε ιδιωτικό κανάλι και ξαφνικά σταματάει για διαφημίσεις της Εταιρίας Lakost, δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με το κόστος της διαφήμισης, ούτε άμεση ούτε έμμεση, γιατί δεν αγοράζει ποτέ τέτοια προϊόντα.
> 
> Στο κρατικό όμως, είτε θέλεις είτε δεν θέλεις πρέπει να πληρώσεις την εισφορά σου μέσω της ΔΕΗ.


Δυστυχως αδυνατεις ή δεν θελεις να καταλαβεις την σημασια της λεξης "ολοι". σε αυτη την περιπτωση.
Η γριουλα λοιπον θα αγορασει φυτιλακια "Ηλιος"  για το καντηλι γιατι αυτα διαφημιζονται.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Πληρώνει όμως μια μεγαλύτερη εισφορά.
> Βλέπει διαφημίσεις περισσότερο από πρόγραμμα. ( Βέβαια σε μερικές περιπτώσεις είναι πολύ καλύτερες  )


Όντως, στα ιδιωτικά κανάλια, βλέπεις περισσότερες διαφημίσεις, αλλά δεν πληρώνεις καμία εισφορά.....

----------


## nnn

Έχετε βγει υπερβολικά off-topic, αρκετά...

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Έχετε βγει υπερβολικά off-topic, αρκετά...


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο φίλε nnn, γι' αυτό θα προτείνω να εγκαταστήσουν όλα τα κανάλια στις στέγες τους Φ/Β, για να εξοικονομηθεί ενέργεια και εμείς να επανέλθουμε μέσα στο θέμα μας.....

----------


## cool11

Φοβιες...για οικιακα φωτοβολταϊκα:
- να καταργηθει το 'αφορολογητο' εισοδημα απο αυτα
- να 'σπασει' η δεη ή ραε ή οπως αλλιως το λενε, τα συμβολαια, και να αγοραζει την κιλοβατωρα σε χαμηλοτερη τιμη απο αυτη που συμφωνηθηκε στην υπογραφεισα συμβαση

Εχουμε δει πολλα τραγελαφικα σε αυτη τη χωρα. Τι λετε για τους προβληματισμους μου;

----------


## petasis

Ότι θα συμβούν σίγουρα στο μέλλον. Βέβαια μετά την "ιδιωτικοποίηση", στην τιμή που αγοράζει τώρα θα πάει η κανονική κιλοβατώρα, οπότε...

----------


## cool11

Αυτο το σεναριο δεν το ειχα σκεφτει. Να μην 'πειραξουν' την τιμη που αγοραζουν την κιλοβατωρα, αλλα να 'ανεβασουν' στο ιδιο υψος, την τιμης της κιλοβατωρας που πουλανε. Σε αυτη την περιπτωση, δεν αποφερει πια κερδη, ενα εγκατεστημενο φωτοβολταϊκο;

----------


## anon

Hδη, και με τις τωρινές τιμές, συμφέρει η χρήση συστήματος φωτοβολταικού, δεδομένου ότι σε περίοδο χρήσης 30 ετών, το κόστος κιλοβατώρας απο αυτό ειναι στα 5,5 σέντς, ενω ήδη η τιμή κιλοβατώρας, χωρίς τα πρόσθετα πάγια (ΕΡΤ κλπ), είναι στο διπλάσιο (μαζί με τον ΦΠΑ 13%). Και στο μέλλον η τιμής της κιλοβατώρας θα αυξηθεί πολύ περισσότερο. Αρα συμφέρει. ΟΜΩΣ. Αυτό σε μια περίοδο χρήσης μεγάλη (30 έτη). Δεν έχουμε συμπεριλάβει πιθανά κόστη απο βλάβες (πχ ινβέρτερ), και εαν το δούμε σαν επένδυση, είναι πολύ χαμηλής έως μηδενικής απόδοσης (εαν θεωρήσουμε τιμές πώλησης όπως πχ αυτές απο λιγνίτες ή άλλα ορυκτα καύσιμα).

Γιαυτό και η πολιτεία προκειμένου να δώσει ωθηση (και αυτό σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο) επιδοτεί τα συστήματα αυτά, και ήδη αυτό άρχισε να αποδίδει. Ηδη το κόστος των φωτοβολταικών έχει πέσει στο 1/3 ή και περισσότερο απο ότι πριν 4 περίπου χρόνια! Επίσης το κόστος ορυκτών καυσίμων αυξάνει, έχει αυξηθεί η τιμή του πετρελαίου στο βαρέλι περίπου 3 φορές απο ότι πριν 5-6 χρόνια, και δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει πισογύρισμα.

----------


## Eaglos

@*anon*

Το ότι είναι επιδοτούμενες οι ΑΠΕ και το ότι πληρώνουμε την
επιδότηση μέσω αυξήσεων στα τιμολόγια της ΔΕΗ δεν χρειά-
ζεται να στο βρω. 

Για τα υπόλοιπα έχει μπόλικο υλικό στο google. To βασικό είναι
να ξεκολήσουμε από τα νούμερα κράχτες και να κοιτάμε το
πρακτικό κομμάτι. Δηλαδή πόσο πραγματικό % καυσίμου αντι
καθιστούν τα πάνελς/ανεμιστήρες σε συνάρτηση με το κόστος
κατασκευής τους, την καταστροφή του περιβάλλοντος και την
αστάθεια που προκαλούν στο δίκτιο ρεύματος.

Κατά τα άλλα
http://www.masterresource.org/2012/0...-case-study-i/
http://www.scribd.com/doc/75603855/L...ore-Wind-Power
http://www.scribd.com/doc/75603585/W...d-Guys-Nervous
http://www.viewsofscotland.org/libra...2005_e_eng.pdf
http://www.world-nuclear.org/info/inf107.html
http://kirbymtn.blogspot.com/2008/02...cted-fuel.html
http://notrickszone.com/2012/03/17/l...akeover-looms/
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/h...-11685666.html

Απλά να ξεχωρίσουμε τις δυο καταστάσεις.
Η μια είναι οι ιδιωτική αυτονομία όπου γεμίζω το σπίτι με πανελς,
μπαταρίες κλπ και ξεκόβω από τη ΔΕΗ. Η άλλη είναι η επιδρομή 
των εργολάβων όπου χτίζουν δίχως αύριο πουλώντας φύκια για
μεταξωτές κορδέλες τις οποίες πληρώνουμε μέσω τιμολογίων 
ΔΕΗ....

----------


## anon

Η αυξηση της τιμής του ρευματος δεν γίνεται βασικά λόγω των επιδοτήσεων, αν και παίζει και αυτή ρόλο. Γιατί να σου θυμίσω ότι τα πρόστιμα για αέρια θερμοκηπίων είναι στην τάξη των δις. Μέχρι πρότεινος γινόταν αγορά δικαιώματος απο άλλες φθηνές χώρες, τώρα μειώνεται σημαντικά αυτό. Αρα η καύση λιγνιτών αλλά και πετρελαίου και φυσικού αερίου ακόμα (σε μικρότερο βαθμό) μας επιβαρύνει με πρόστιμα.

Η πυρηνική ενέργεια είναι πολύ ακριβή λύση, όχι τώρα, αλλά και παλαιότερα που το κόστος ΑΠΕ ηταν μεγαλύτερο. Και τέλος, μεγάλος άνθρωπος είσαι, λογαριασμούς μπορεις να κάνεις. Μπορείς να διαψεύσεις ότι τα φωτοβολταικά βγάζουν ρεύμα φθηνότερα απο ότι μας το πουλάει η ΔΕΗ; Για μια περίοδο χρήσης τουλάχιστον 30 ετων, ενώ στην πράξη μπορεί ναναι πολύ περισσότερο (άρα και οικονομικότερο); Ασε το θέμα επιδότησης που ούτως ή άλλως έχει ημερομηνία λήξης, και μάλιστα σύντομα.

Επίσης δεν μιλώ για απόλυτη αυτονομία (το οποίο απαιτεί και συστήματα αποθήκευσης ενέργειας και επιπλέον κόστος, αν και με τις συνεχώς ανοδικές τιμές ΔΕΗ και ορυκτών καυσίμων + διάφορους φόρους και χαράτσια μπορεί να συμφέρει στο τέλος), αλλά για σύστημα tie-grid.

Συμφωνώ ότι τα δίκτυα διανομής ρεύματος δύσκολα μπορούν να ανταποκριθούν σε ένα μέλλον όπου ένα μεγάλο αν όχι το κυριότερο ποσοστό παραγώμενης ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας γίνεται κατανεμημένα σε εθνικό επίπεδο. Απο την άλλη ένα τέτοιο σύστημα παρέχει υψηλότερο βαθμό αξιοπιστίας και λιγότερες τεράστιες υποδομές μεταφοράς υπερηψηλής τάσης απο ένα σημείο παραγωγής σε άλλο σημείο κατανάλωσης.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Φίλες και φίλοι, γεια σας!

Σε λίγες μέρες το Πρωτάθλημα Εξοικονόμησης Ενέργειας (Π.ΕΞ.Ε.) ολοκληρώνεται. 
Δεν χρειάζεται να τρέξετε ούτε να αγχωθείτε. 
Το Π.ΕΞ.Ε. είναι και θα είναι εδώ για να σας βοηθήσει. 

Ακόμα και αν δεν προλαβαίνετε να πάρετε μέρος, ο «Λογαριασμός Εξοικονόμησης Ενέργειας», το ειδικό λογισμικό που έχουμε δημιουργήσει για τις ανάγκες του διαγωνισμού, θα παραμείνει ανοιχτός και διαθέσιμος για όλους. 

Αρχίστε με την ησυχία σας να καταχωρείτε τα ενεργειακά δεδομένα σας και αποκτήστε έτσι τη δυνατότητα να παρακολουθείτε την κατανάλωση ενέργειας του σπιτιού σας και να εντοπίζετε πού και πώς μπορείτε να την περιορίσετε!    

Υπάρχει ακόμα η περίπτωση τα προηγούμενα χρόνια να πήρατε ορισμένα μέτρα εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας στην κατοικία σας, οπότε σας προτείνουμε να καταχωρήσετε τα στοιχεία λογαριασμών ηλεκτρισμού και θέρμανσης. Θα δείτε τι καταφέρατε και, ποιος ξέρει, μπορεί το νοικοκυριό σας να είναι ένα από τα 50 που θα κερδίσουν σημαντικά έπαθλα!

Εμπρός λοιπόν. Αποκτήστε τον δικό σας Λογαριασμό Εξοικονόμησης Ενέργειας, λάβετε μέρος στο Π.ΕΞ.Ε και βγείτε κερδισμένοι!

Π.ΕΞ.Ε: ένα πρωτάθλημα που όλοι κερδίζουν. http://gr.theclimatecup.eu/


Το ΠΕΞΕ διεξάγεται από την περιβαλλοντική οργάνωση WWF Ελλάς και την εταιρεία παροχής ενεργειακών υπηρεσιών Helesco, υπό την αιγίδα του Intelligent Energy Europe και με την υποστήριξη της Eurobank EFG ως Εθνικού Χορηγού

----------


## pfg

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος αν και πότε θα αυξηθεί το φορτίο της γραμμής στην περιοχή της Φλώρινας;

----------


## lucios

> Συμφωνώ, αλλά έχει και μειονεκτήματα.
> Τα φωτοβολταϊκά πάνελς κατασκευάζονται στο εξωτερικό, ενώ οι ανεμογεννήτριες μπορούν να κατασκευαστούν εδώ, από μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις χωρίς σχεδιαστικό κόστος (πατέντες κλπ).


Φωτοβολταικά φτιάχνονται και στην Ελλάδα και μάλιστα από το μηδέν. Υπάρχει Ελληνική εταιρεία
που λέγεται silcio και είναι στην Πάτρα.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Φωτοβολταικά φτιάχνονται και στην Ελλάδα και μάλιστα από το μηδέν. Υπάρχει Ελληνική εταιρεία
> που λέγεται silcio και είναι στην Πάτρα.


Αυτό είχα ακούσει κι εγώ......

----------


## cool11

> Φωτοβολταικά φτιάχνονται και στην Ελλάδα και μάλιστα από το μηδέν. Υπάρχει Ελληνική εταιρεία
> που λέγεται silcio και είναι στην Πάτρα.


Απο τιμες? Φτηνοτερα απο τα 'εισαγομενα' εξωτερικου;

----------


## narsis

> Φωτοβολταικά φτιάχνονται και στην Ελλάδα και μάλιστα από το μηδέν. Υπάρχει Ελληνική εταιρεία
> που λέγεται silcio και είναι στην Πάτρα.


Η Silcio είναι του Κοπελούζου αν δεν απατώμαι και φτιάχνει πάνελ από το μηδέν. Υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον άλλες 1-2 αντίστοιχες. Απλά δεν ξέρω γιατί μέχρι πρόσφατα είχαν σχετικά μικρό ποσοστό (ίσως δεν είχαν παραγωγή να καλύψουν τη ζήτηση :Wink:

----------


## k_koulos

υπάρχει πουθενά αναλυτικά η έκθεση για τις αλλαγές που αναφέρει εδω;

----------


## dpa2006

εδώ 1,2 κοίταξες;

----------


## anon

διεθνώς η παραγωγή φωτοβολταικών δεν μπορεί να καλύψει την ζήτηση, τουλάχιστον μέχρι πριν 1-2 χρόνια. Μπήκαν οι κινέζοι, ήδη συντριπτικά τα περισσότερα πάνελς είναι κινας, και έπεσαν κατακόρυφα οι τιμές. Εκεί που ένα καλό πάνελ έβγαινε στα 4 δολλάρια το βατ, τώρα βγαίνει στο 1 με 1μιση δολλάριο το βατ!!! Και οι νέες τεχνολογίες thin film, που ναι μεν δεν έχουν τόση απόδοση ανα τμ, αλλά σε κόστος ανα βατ βγαίνουν στο μισό δολλάριο το βατ (σημαίνει ότι για την ίδια ισχύ με τα παραδοσιακά πάνελς χρειάζεσαι μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια, αλλά στο μισό και λιγότερο κόστος).

----------


## alfagamma

Καλό ειναι να μην λεμε οτι θελουμε... απο ποτε η τεχνολογια Thin film ειναι χειροτερη? ισως πριν απο δεκα χρονια, σημερα ομως οχι, δεν ειναι χειροτερη και μαλιστα εχει και μια αποδοση +10-15%.
αν θα μπεις στο σαιτ της HelioSphera θα δεις αυτά που σου γράφω, πρόκειται για κάθετη μονάδα παραγωγής καθαρά Ελληνική και μάλιστα η παραγωγή της ανέρχεται στα 60MW ετησίως.
το θέμα ειναι οτι εναντι των κινεζικων πολυκρυσταλικων πανελς ειναι κατα τι ακριβοτερα, εμεις (σαν κατασκευαστες Φ/Β παρκων) ειμαστε τωρα στην διαδικασια υπολογισμου του κατα ποσο συμφερει να εξοπλισουμε τα μελλοντικα παρκα με αυτα τα πανελς αντι για τα κινεζικα που χρησημοποιουμε.
εχουν πολλες διαφορες και σε καποια σημεια υστερουν (μικροτερο πανελ με μικροτερη αποδοση ανα τετραγ. μετρο αρα για ιδιας αποδοσης παρκο θελουμε μεγαλυτερη επιφανεια, πιο μεγαλη εκταση) απο την αλλη εχουν 80% μεγαλυτερη αποδοση σε περιοδους σκιασης και εχουν καλυτερο θερμικο συντελεστη.
αυτα τα λιγα προς το παρόν και παντα φιλικα.

----------


## konenas

> Φωτοβολταικά φτιάχνονται και στην Ελλάδα και μάλιστα από το μηδέν. Υπάρχει Ελληνική εταιρεία
> που λέγεται silcio και είναι στην Πάτρα.


Η Ελληνική εταιρία πληρώνει πατέντα σε ξένη.
Με τις ανεμογεννήτριες όμως δεν χρειάζεται. Προφανώς δεν μιλάμε για τις τεράστιες  :Cool: 

Το παιχνίδι με τα φωτοβολταϊκά είναι χοντρό. Νομίζετε πως μια μέρα ήρθαν και βρήκαν ότι η Ελλάδα έχει ήλιο; 
Οι ανεμογεννήτριες και οι υδρογεννήτριες είναι το μέλλον, αλλά δεν έχουν δικαιώματα για τους πατεντάρηδες.
Αναρωτηθείτε γιατί η Γερμανία πιέζει για το πρόγραμμα ΗΛΙΟΣ ( πουλάει πατέντες + πάνελς + εκμεταλλεύεται φθηνά την παραγόμενη ενέργεια.)

----------


## cool11

To θεμα ειναι παιδια, να βγει λιγο χρημα για τον μεσο ελληνα, που εχει δει το εισοδημα του να μειωνεται δραματικα, θετοντας θεμα επιβιωσης πλεον.
Οποτε, αν γινεται με τα φωτοβολταικα, να εχει μια οικονομικη ενισχυση, καλο δεν ειναι;

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Καλό ειναι να μην λεμε οτι θελουμε... απο ποτε η τεχνολογια Thin film ειναι χειροτερη? ισως πριν απο δεκα χρονια, σημερα ομως οχι, δεν ειναι χειροτερη και μαλιστα εχει και μια αποδοση +10-15%.
> αν θα μπεις στο σαιτ της HelioSphera θα δεις αυτά που σου γράφω, πρόκειται για κάθετη μονάδα παραγωγής καθαρά Ελληνική και μάλιστα η παραγωγή της ανέρχεται στα 60MW ετησίως.
> το θέμα ειναι οτι εναντι των κινεζικων πολυκρυσταλικων πανελς ειναι κατα τι ακριβοτερα, εμεις (σαν κατασκευαστες Φ/Β παρκων) ειμαστε τωρα στην διαδικασια υπολογισμου του κατα ποσο συμφερει να εξοπλισουμε τα μελλοντικα παρκα με αυτα τα πανελς αντι για τα κινεζικα που χρησημοποιουμε.
> εχουν πολλες διαφορες και σε καποια σημεια υστερουν (μικροτερο πανελ με μικροτερη αποδοση ανα τετραγ. μετρο αρα για ιδιας αποδοσης παρκο θελουμε μεγαλυτερη επιφανεια, πιο μεγαλη εκταση) απο την αλλη εχουν 80% μεγαλυτερη αποδοση σε περιοδους σκιασης και εχουν καλυτερο θερμικο συντελεστη.
> αυτα τα λιγα προς το παρόν και παντα φιλικα.


Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω εγώ, είναι το γεγονός οτι η ζήτηση παγκοσμίως είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη από την δυνατότητα παραγωγής αυτού του προϊόντος και εμείς καθόμαστε και σκεπτόμαστε, για το πως θα αυξήσουμε την ανάπτυξη στη Χώρα μας.

Ας κάνουμε οτι έγινε με την ιχθυοκαλλιέργεια, για να πρωτοστατήσουμε παγκοσμίως.

Δείτε περισσότερα εδώ:http://www.heliosphera.com/

----------


## anon

για την απόδοση φωτοβολταικών thin film, δεν χρειάζεται να πω περισσότερα, υπάρχουν πάμπολα άρθρα στο διαδίκτυο, αναφορές, υπάρχουν τα specifications προιόντων κλπ. Η μέγιστη απόδοση της τάξεως 10-15% αναφέρεται σε πειραματικές λύσεις, οι πραγματικές λύσεις παίζουν μέχρι 10% ενώ τα κλασσικά φωτοβολταικά παίζουν με διπλάσια απόδοση. Αυτό που προσφέρει η τεχνολογία thin film είναι ότι μπορεί να ρίξει το κόστος δραματικά, εξαιρετικά δραματικά (μιλάνε για 0,1 δολλάρια στο βατ πχ) πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι ναι μεν θα χρειαζόμαστε μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια (ή μεγαλύτερη ηλιοφάνεια) αλλά θα έχουν μικρότερο κόστος. Σίγουρα η τεχνολογία προχωρά, και ίσως σύντομα ξεπεράσουν τα πολυκρυσταλικά πάνελς...

----------


## alfagamma

Μάλλον κάτι μπερδεύεις, ποιος σου είπε για χαμηλότερο κόστος? θα σου το θέσω απλά: κινέζικα πολυκρυσταλλικα 0.55 ανά Watt Ελληνικά Thin Film (micromorph tandem) μικροκρυσταλικου άμορφου πυριτίου 0.80 ανα Watt... και μιλάμε για τεχνολογία που ήδη στην χώρα μας παράγεται εδω και 2-3 χρόνια, αρα με τον όρο thin film σίγουρα κάτι άλλο εννοείς.
δες και ένα λινκ για να καταλάβεις http://www.heliosphera.com/

----------


## anon

> These types of silicon present dangling and twisted bonds, which results in deep defects (energy levels in the bandgap) as well as deformation of the valence and conduction bands (band tails). The solar cells made from these materials tend to have lower energy conversion efficiency than bulk silicon (also called crystalline or wafer silicon), but are also less expensive to produce. The quantum efficiency of thin-film solar cells is also lower due to reduced number of collected charge carriers per incident photon.


απο την wikipedia

----------


## alfagamma

> Amorphous silicon has a higher bandgap (1.7 eV) than crystalline silicon (c-Si, 1.1 eV), which means it absorbs the visible part of the solar spectrum more strongly than the infrared portion of the spectrum. As nc-Si has about the same bandgap as c-Si, the nc-Si and a-Si can advantageously be combined in thin layers, creating a layered cell called a tandem cell. The top cell in a-Si absorbs the visible light and leaves the infrared part of the spectrum for the bottom cell in nc-Si.
> 
> Recently, solutions to overcome the limitations of thin-film silicon have been developed. Light trapping schemes where the incoming light is obliquely coupled into the silicon and the light traverses the film several times enhance the absorption of sunlight in the films. Thermal processing techniques enhance the crystallinity of the silicon and pacify electronic defects


απο την wikipedia

Μην βλέπεις το τι υπήρχε αλλά το τι υπάρχει, όταν μια τεχνολογία θεωρείται παρωχημένη και έχει αντικατασταθεί απο μια νεότερη δεν την διαλέγουμε για συγκρίσεις και συμπεράσματα...

----------


## lucios

> Η Ελληνική εταιρία πληρώνει πατέντα σε ξένη.
> Με τις ανεμογεννήτριες όμως δεν χρειάζεται. Προφανώς δεν μιλάμε για τις τεράστιες


Από που προκύπτει αυτό; Ότι δηλαδή πληρώνει πατέντα σε ξένη και γιατί για τις ανεμογεννήτριες
να μην χρειάζεται ,από την στιγμή κιόλας που δεν υπάρχει Ελληνική εταιρεία (εαν δεν κάνω λάθος) 
που να παράγει ανεμογεννήτριες;

----------


## konenas

> Από που προκύπτει αυτό; Ότι δηλαδή πληρώνει πατέντα σε ξένη και γιατί για τις ανεμογεννήτριες
> να μην χρειάζεται ,από την στιγμή κιόλας που δεν υπάρχει Ελληνική εταιρεία (εαν δεν κάνω λάθος) 
> που να παράγει ανεμογεννήτριες;


υπάρχουν ανοικτές πατέντες - open hardware

----------


## anon

> απο την wikipedia
> 
> Μην βλέπεις το τι υπήρχε αλλά το τι υπάρχει, όταν μια τεχνολογία θεωρείται παρωχημένη και έχει αντικατασταθεί απο μια νεότερη δεν την διαλέγουμε για συγκρίσεις και συμπεράσματα...


Θεωρείς ότι είναι λάθος; Διορθώστε το άρθρο τότε, με στοιχεία που να το τεκμηριώνουν. Διαφορετικά αυτο λέγεται "φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλλες"....

----------


## alfagamma

ούτε φύκια πουλάω ούτε πανελς..., αγοράζω για την εταιρία μου και κάνω *έρευνα* τι με συμφερει... είμαι σίγουρος οτι ξέρεις τι είναι αυτό οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να "προκαλείς" άλλωστε ξέρεις ότι το wiki δεν είναι και οτι πιο αξιόπιστο, ο καθένας μπορεί να μπει και να γράψει οτι του κατέβει.
όταν βρεις πηγή αξιόπιστη για την *συγκεκριμένη* τεχνολογία τοτε μπορούμε να τα πούμε, Amorphous silicon αυτο είναι το κλειδί.
από την άλλη αυτό που σου παρέθεσα τι λέει? οτι αυτή η τεχνολογία βελτίωσε τις όποιες αδυναμίες είχε αρχικά το Thin Film...

----------


## anon

καλά. απο αερολογίες χορτάσαμε. Λινκς δεν βλέπω. Και η απαξίωση της wikipedia είναι εύκολο κόλπο, μόνο που ειδικά σε επιστημονικά και τεχνικά θέματα είναι εφάμιλλη της Britannica. Και ενημερώνεται τάχιστα. Εχει και πινακάκι με τις διάφορες τεχνολογίες... 

Κοίτα, κακή δεν είναι η τεχνολογία thin film και ίσως ξεπεράσει τα πολυκρυσταλλικά. Στο εξωτερικό μάλιστα είναι σημαντικά φθηνότερη απο τα πολυκρυσταλλικά. Εδώ εαν δεν είναι, τότε έχετε θέμα, και καταλαβαίνω την εμμονή σου να την υποστηρίξεις, αλλά χωρίς επίσημα λινκς, πέρα της εταιρίας που παράγει / πουλάει (και μπορεί να λέει ότι θέλει)...

Και φυσικα, αφού έχει κάνει τέτοια πρόοδο, η ελληνική αυτή η εταιρία, γιατί δεν βάζετε μια διόρθωση στην wikipedia;

----------


## alfagamma

Είναι η τελευταία φορά που θα ασχοληθώ μαζί σου γιατί βλέπω οτι το επίπεδο σου δεν αξίζει για παραπάνω, όχι μονο δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι γράφω αλλά μου λες και ότι αυτά που λέω είναι *αερολογίες*.... δεν θα σου επιστρέψω καν τον χαρακτηρισμό αφού και εσύ ο ίδιος δεν ξέρεις τι λες... και το χειρότερο επιμένεις σε κάτι γιατί το διάβασες κάπου... το άκουσες από κάποιον και σου το είπε ο γείτονας σου.

κανε τον κόπο και διάβασε αυτό που έχω σε παράθεση στο προηγούμενο ποστ και πες μου τι καταλαβαίνεις btw είναι από το ίδιο άρθρο που επικαλείσαι (Wiki), από εκεί και πέρα πάνε να αγοράσεις πανελς για Φ/Β και μετά έλα να μου πεις ποια είναι φθηνότερα. και επειδή δεν το κατάλαβες ακόμα, *ΔΕΝ ΠΟΥΛΑΩ ΠΑΝΕΛΣ* κατασκευάζω πάρκα και μάλιστα με πολυκρυσταλικα ΟΧΙ THIN FILM ΚΑΙ Ο ΛΟΓΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ THIN FILM (micromorph tandem) ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΟΤΕΡΑ αυτό δεν το λέει στο wiki αλλά μπορείς με μια απλή έρευνα να το δεις και μόνος σου.

ΥΓ καλό είναι στην ηλικία μας να μην επιμένουμε όταν ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ και να το ψάχνουμε λίγο παραπάνω (πέρα απο το τι λένε κάποιες φορές τα βιβλία)

ΥΓ2 Θα το ξαναπώ μήπως και το καταλάβεις 0,55 € το W τα πολυκρυσταλλικα και 0,80€/W τα thin film (micromorph tandem) και ολα αυτα για ποσοτητες (περιπου 4MW)

σορυ στην παρέα για το οφ τοπικ.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Το θέμα αν θυμάμαι καλά, όταν το ξεκίνησα, είναι το πως θα καταφέρει η Ελλάδα να αυξήσει το ποσοστό σε ΑΠΕ, για να καλύψει μέχρι το 2020 τουλάχιστον 20%, των ενεργειακών αναγκών της.

Αυτή τη στιγμή γίνονται κάποιες προσπάθειες και έχουν αυξηθεί τα ποσοστά, αλλά στην οικονομική κατάσταση που βρίσκεται η Χώρα, χρειάζεται να δοθεί μεγαλύτερη έμφαση στην ανάπτυξη των ΑΠΕ, ώστε να μειωθεί και η ανεργία αλλά και να βοηθήσει στην δημοσιονομική σταθερότητα. 

Το να κατασκευάζει κανείς πάρκα, οπωσδήποτε βοηθάει προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση, αλλά μερικές μονάδες κατασκευής Φ/Β και ανεμογεννητριών στην Ελλάδα, θα βοηθούσε περισσότερο στην καταπολέμηση της ανεργίας, δημιουργώντας πολλές θέσεις εργασίας.

Πιστεύω δηλαδή πως όπως έκανε η Δανία, μια μικρή σχετικά Χώρα στον κόσμο, κατάφερε να δημιουργήσει ένα παραγωγικό σύστημα ανεμογεννητριών, που την εντάσσει μέσα στις πρώτες Χώρες στον κόσμο σ' αυτόν τον τομέα, θα μπορούσε και η Ελλάδα να κάνει προσπάθειες προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση.

----------


## anon

νόμιζα ότι πρότεινες τα thin film οπότε γιαυτό το θέμασόρρυ.

Οσο γιατο θέμα κόστους, ότι διάβαζω λέω. Εαν τα thin film είναι ακριβότερα, ακόμα ένας λόγο να μην προτιμώνται, μιας και χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια για την ίδια ισχύ. Το ελκυστικό που έχουν (είχαν) ήταν το χαμηλότερο κόστος. Εαν αυτό δεν ισχύει και μπορείς να αγοράζεις πολυκρυσταλλικά φθηνότερα, τότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος. 

Συγνώμη που παρανόησα alfagamma. Εχω μείνει στο κόστος >1δολλάρια ανα βατ στα πολυκρυσταλλικά.

----------


## alfagamma

κανένα πρόβλημα, απλά μερικές φορές οτι διαβάζουμε δεν ισχύει και στην "ελεύθερη αγορά"  :Smile: .


Κονταξάκης, ένα απο τα μεγάλα προβλήματα είναι οι αγροτικές άδειες, δώσανε σε αγρότες άδειες με έμμεση η άμεση διαβεβαίωση (από ανεύθυνους) ότι θα πάρουν και χρηματοδότηση, αποτέλεσμα είναι να έχουν καλυφθεί ολόκληρα δίκτυα που δεν μπορούν όμως να υλοποιηθούν γτ απλά δεν υπάρχουν τα λεφτά από αγρότες... το χειρότερο όμως είναι οι συνεχόμενες παρατάσεις που δίνονται (λες και περιμένουν να κερδίσουν το Τζόκερ).
περιμένουμε τώρα μετά την τελευταία παράταση να επιστραφούν όσες άδειες δεν μπορούν να υλοποιηθούν απο αγρότες και να δοθούν σε φυσικά πρόσωπα και σε εταιρίες. αυτό που βλέπω εγώ ειναι παρά τα όσα προβλήματα και τις φήμες (περί μη πληρωμής απο τον ΛΑΓΗΕ) ενδιαφέρον υπάρχει και μάλιστα μεγάλο ... άδειες δεν υπάρχουν και πλέον ολοι γνωρίζουν οτι *πωλούνται*  προς 30-40 χιλιάδες (μπορεί και παραπάνω) ανάλογα την τιμή που είναι κλεισμένες.

ένα άλλο θέμα είναι η ηλιθιότητα του κράτους που δεν επιτρέπει σε δημόσιους οργανισμούς και νοσοκομεία να βάλουν Φ/Β σε στέγες δημ. κτηρίων... 
με τέτοιες κινήσεις μόνο από τον ιδιωτικό τομέα μπορούμε να περιμένουμε κάποια θετικά, μόνο που σε αυτήν την περίπτωση χτυπάει η κρίση και η έλλειψη χρηματοδότησης απο τράπεζες...

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Κονταξάκης, ένα απο τα μεγάλα προβλήματα είναι οι αγροτικές άδειες, δώσανε σε αγρότες άδειες με έμμεση η άμεση διαβεβαίωση (από ανεύθυνους) ότι θα πάρουν και χρηματοδότηση, αποτέλεσμα είναι να έχουν καλυφθεί ολόκληρα δίκτυα που δεν μπορούν όμως να υλοποιηθούν γτ απλά δεν υπάρχουν τα λεφτά από αγρότες... το χειρότερο όμως είναι οι συνεχόμενες παρατάσεις που δίνονται (λες και περιμένουν να κερδίσουν το Τζόκερ).
> περιμένουμε τώρα μετά την τελευταία παράταση να επιστραφούν όσες άδειες δεν μπορούν να υλοποιηθούν απο αγρότες και να δοθούν σε φυσικά πρόσωπα και σε εταιρίες. αυτό που βλέπω εγώ ειναι παρά τα όσα προβλήματα και τις φήμες (περί μη πληρωμής απο τον ΛΑΓΗΕ) ενδιαφέρον υπάρχει και μάλιστα μεγάλο ... άδειες δεν υπάρχουν και πλέον ολοι γνωρίζουν οτι *πωλούνται*  προς 30-40 χιλιάδες (μπορεί και παραπάνω) ανάλογα την τιμή που είναι κλεισμένες.
> ένα άλλο θέμα είναι η ηλιθιότητα του κράτους που δεν επιτρέπει σε δημόσιους οργανισμούς και νοσοκομεία να βάλουν Φ/Β σε στέγες δημ. κτηρίων... 
> με τέτοιες κινήσεις μόνο από τον ιδιωτικό τομέα μπορούμε να περιμένουμε κάποια θετικά, μόνο που σε αυτήν την περίπτωση χτυπάει η κρίση και η έλλειψη χρηματοδότησης απο τράπεζες...


Καλά, το οτι αυτό το Κράτος συμπεριφέρεται με ηλιθιότητα, είναι πλέον γνωστό σε όλους και γι' αυτό φτάσαμε εκεί που είμαστε σήμερα.

Οι άδειες για εγκατάσταση Φ/Β και ανεμογεννητριών θα έπρεπε να δίνονται με πολύ απλοποιημένο τρόπο, για να μπορέσει ο κόσμος που θέλει να επενδύσει σ' αυτόν τον τομέα, να το κάνει εύκολα και γρήγορα.

Έχω αναφέρει ξανά το παράδειγμα ενός φίλου μου, που ήλθε από την Νότια Αφρική με 300.000 Ευρώ για να επενδύσει σε ένα πάρκο Φ/Β στην Κρήτη και μετά από μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία που αντιμετώπισε από την γραφειοκρατία που ταλανίζει αυτή τη Χώρα, πήρε τα χρήματά του και επέστρεψε πίσω στην Αφρική.

Υπάρχει όμως και η προοπτική να αναπτυχθεί εδώ στην Ελλάδα, η βιομηχανία παραγωγής Φ/Β και άλλων ΑΠΕ και μάλιστα δεν χρειάζεται να ψάξουμε για πελάτες όπου θα διατεθούν αυτά τα προϊόντα, γιατί η ζήτηση είναι τεράστια παγκοσμίως. Το αφήνουν όμως και τρενάρει και προσπαθούν να δημιουργήσουν θέσεις εργασίας σε άλλους τομείς, που κατά την γνώμη μου είναι λιγότερο παραγωγικοί.

----------


## konenas

> ένα άλλο θέμα είναι η ηλιθιότητα του κράτους που δεν επιτρέπει σε δημόσιους οργανισμούς και νοσοκομεία να βάλουν Φ/Β σε στέγες δημ. κτηρίων...


Δεν είναι ακριβές αυτό.
υπάρχει πρόγραμμα στον ΟΣΚ για στέγες σχολικών κτιρίων

----------


## anon

Στο πανεπιστήμιο του Princeton κατάφεραν να αυξήσουν την απόδοση σε φωτοβολταικά στο 47%!!! Πραγματικά εξαιρετικό... Μόνο που δεν ξέρω, εαν είναι η επιφάνεια όπως λένε τραχιά, δεν θα μαζεύει βρωμιά και σκόνη;
Πηγή: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/05...n_solar_cells/

----------


## sonic

Μπορείς να βάλεις ένα γυαλί από πάνω.

----------


## anon

> Μπορείς να βάλεις ένα γυαλί από πάνω.


Ακυρο, θα κάνεις τις αντανακλάσεις που θελουμε να αποφύγουμε.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Ακυρο, θα κάνεις τις αντανακλάσεις που θελουμε να αποφύγουμε.


Για ποιες αντανακλάσεις μιλάς; προηγουμένως ανέφερες οτι ((*θα μαζεύει βρωμιά και σκόνη*)).

Αν δηλαδή τα νέα αυτά Φ/Β τοποθετηθούν σε κάποιο διαφανή, στεγανό χώρο, όπου ο ήλιος θα μπορεί να εισχωρεί χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα, αλλά η βρωμιά και η σκόνη θα αποκλείονται, που είναι το πρόβλημα;;;

----------


## anon

H ίδια η επιφάνεια όπως πέφτει το φώς πρέπει να είναι τραχιά και όχι λεία, προκειμένου να παγιδεύει περισσότερο φώς. Ετσι κατάλαβα. Εαν βάλεις μια λεία επιφάνεια απο πάνω, αυτομάτως αυτή λειτουργεί αντανακλαστικά. Ακόμα και εαν είναι γυαλί λειτουργεί ΚΑΙ αντακλαστικά.

----------


## maik

Αυτοματο πλυσιμο. :ROFL:

----------


## Lagman

> Αυτοματο πλυσιμο.


Υαλοκαθαριστήρες , να βγάλουν και για τους ηλιακούς θερμοσίφωνες τον χειμώνα πάω και τον καθαρίζω μπας και ζεστάνει περισσότερο το νερό  :Razz:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

*Αυτά μελετάει το Υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος στην Ελλάδα*

Μακροχρόνιος ενεργειακός σχεδιασμός
Οι απόψεις του ΣΕΦ 
ΣΥΝΟΨΗ:
Πιο φιλόδοξους στόχους για τα φωτοβολταϊκά αλλά και για το σύνολο των ΑΠΕ προτείνει ο ΣΕΦ, τόσο σε βραχυπρόθεσμο ορίζοντα (2020), όσο και μακροπρόθεσμα (2050). Η πρόταση του ΣΕΦ είναι η αναθεώρηση προς τα πάνω του στόχου για το 2020, με ποσοστό ΑΠΕ στην ακαθάριστη κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας 60% (και τουλάχιστον 10 GWp φωτοβολταϊκών), καθώς και κάλυψη του συνόλου της ηλεκτροπαραγωγής με ΑΠΕ ως το 2035 (με τουλάχιστον 30 GWp φωτοβολταϊκών) και του συνόλου των ενεργειακών αναγκών με ΑΠΕ ως το 2050.Δεδομένης της διαρκούς μείωσης του κόστους των φωτοβολταϊκών και της ωρίμανσης των λοιπών τεχνολογιών ΑΠΕ, η υλοποίηση των στόχων αυτών μπορεί να επιτευχθεί με εύλογο κόστος. 
Ειδικά για την περίοδο από το 2015 και μετά, εκτιμάται ότι από την προτεινόμενη ανάπτυξη των φωτοβολταϊκών θα υπάρξει καθαρό όφελος για τα δημόσια οικονομικά και θα δημιουργηθούν 50.000 θέσεις εργασίας ως το 2020.Αξιολόγηση της Έκθεσης Μακροχρόνιου Σχεδιασμού και προτάσεις ΣΕΦΗ έκθεση που παρουσίασε του ΥΠΕΚΑ για δημόσια διαβούλευση, αποτελεί την τρίτη κατά σειρά προσπάθεια να αποκτήσει η χώρα ένα Οδικό Χάρτη για τον ενεργειακό σχεδιασμό με ορίζοντα το 2050. 
Αποτελεί αναμφισβήτητα και την πιο προωθημένη ως προς τις απόψεις που εκφράζει. Οι προηγούμενες προσπάθειες, λίγα χρόνια πριν, οδηγήθηκαν σε αποτυχία, αφού τα προτεινόμενα σχέδια αποτελούσαν απλώς μια συντηρητική προέκταση του παρόντος προς το μέλλον, και δεν έτυχαν θετικής υποδοχής από τις ενεργειακές αγορές αλλά και τις περιβαλλοντικές οργανώσεις.
Στα θετικά της έκθεσης του ΥΠΕΚΑ θα πρέπει να αναγνωριστεί ότι το νέο κείμενο είναι πιο κοντά στο πνεύμα των αντίστοιχων ευρωπαϊκών Οδικών Χαρτών και τολμά να εξετάσει και σενάρια βασισμένα έως και κατά 80%-99% σε ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας (ΑΠΕ) στον τομέα της ηλεκτροπαραγωγής (ή ισοδύναμα έως 59%-71% στην τελική ακαθάριστη κατανάλωση ενέργειας της χώρας).Θα πρέπει να πιστωθεί ακόμη στην έκθεση το γεγονός ότι, αντανακλώντας τη βούληση της πλειοψηφίας των πολιτών, δεν εξετάζει καν ως σενάριο την κατασκευή πυρηνικών σταθμών ή μονάδων ηλεκτροπαραγωγής με λιθάνθρακα τις επόμενες δεκαετίες (κάτι που έθιγαν οι παλαιότερες απόπειρες ενεργειακού σχεδιασμού), ενώ μηδενική ως περιθωριακή είναι και η διείσδυση των τεχνολογιών δέσμευσης και αποθήκευσης διοξειδίου του άνθρακα, δεδομένων των τεχνικών-περιβαλλοντικών προβλημάτων που τις συνοδεύουν, αλλά και του υψηλού κόστους των τεχνολογιών αυτών.
Παρόλα αυτά η έκθεση δεν πετυχαίνει σε κανένα από τα σενάρια που εξέτασε τον κοινοτικό στόχο για μείωση των εκπομπών διοξειδίου του άνθρακα κατά 80%-95% ως το 2050 σε σχέση με τα επίπεδα του 1990 (η μείωση που επιτυγχάνεται κυμαίνεται από 60% έως 70% σε σχέση με το 2005). Ο λόγος είναι ότι ακολούθησε μια μάλλον συντηρητική προσέγγιση, ειδικά στους τομείς των μεταφορών και του κτιριακού αποθέματος, όπου τα πετρελαιοειδή και το φυσικό αέριο συνεχίζουν να παίζουν σημαίνοντα ρόλο ακόμη και μετά από τέσσερις δεκαετίες.
Θα πρέπει να σταθεί κανείς κριτικός και στα απόλυτα νούμερα που παρουσιάζονται σχετικά με το μείγμα των τεχνολογιών ΑΠΕ το 2050. Δεδομένης της ταχείας ανάπτυξης των φωτοβολταϊκών, για παράδειγμα, ο στόχος για 10-11,5 GWp φωτοβολταϊκών το 2050 φαντάζει πολύ μικρός. 
Ειδικά μάλιστα αν συνυπολογίσει κανείς και τις δυνατότητες εξαγωγής ηλιακής ενέργειας σε χώρες της Κεντρικής Ευρώπης (κατά το πρότυπο του Προγράμματος ΗΛΙΟΣ), τότε κατανοεί ότι ο ενδεικτικός στόχος για τα φωτοβολταϊκά δεν ανταποκρίνεται ούτε στο δυναμικό της χώρας ούτε στον δυναμισμό και την ωριμότητα της τεχνολογίας των φωτοβολταϊκών.
Η έκθεση δείχνει να είναι παγιδευμένη στις μέχρι πρότινος τάσεις της αγοράς σε ότι αφορά στο μείγμα των τεχνολογιών ΑΠΕ. Είναι αλήθεια ότι, μέχρι πρόσφατα, τα αιολικά αποτελούσαν τη ναυαρχίδα των τεχνολογιών ΑΠΕ και είχαν τη μερίδα του λέοντος στην ηλεκτροπαραγωγή από ΑΠΕ. Η έκθεση προεκτείνει αυτή την τάση και στο μέλλον, προβλέποντας μερίδιο των αιολικών το 2050 33%-36% στη συνολική εγκατεστημένη ισχύ και 29%-34% στη συνολική παραγωγή ηλεκτρισμού. 
Το μερίδιο των φωτοβολταϊκών στη συνολική εγκατεστημένη ισχύ, προβλέπεται κατ’ αντιστοιχία στο 25%-27%. Ήδη όμως η πραγματικότητα των διεθνών αγορών, αλλά και της ελληνικής την τελευταία διετία, δείχνει ότι η δυναμικότερα αναπτυσσόμενη τεχνολογία είναι πλέον τα φωτοβολταϊκά και όχι τα αιολικά. Δεδομένης μάλιστα και της δραστικής μείωσης του κόστους των φωτοβολταϊκών αλλά και της μεγαλύτερης ευελιξίας τους ως προς τις εφαρμογές τους (που αφορούν τόσο τον κτιριακό τομέα όσο και μεγάλους σταθμούς ηλεκτροπαραγωγής επί εδάφους), θα πρέπει να αναμένεται μεγαλύτερη συμβολή τους στο συνολικό ενεργειακό μείγμα.Εδώ να επισημάνουμε μια στρατηγική αδυναμία της έκθεσης. 
Η έκθεση θεωρεί τη χώρα περίπου ως μία ενεργειακή “νησίδα” αποκομμένη σχεδόν από τα δίκτυα των γειτονικών χωρών και την υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη. 
Αυτό δεν είναι αλήθεια ούτε καν σήμερα, πόσο μάλλον μελλοντικά που θα έχουν υλοποιηθεί τα διευρωπαϊκά δίκτυα ηλεκτρισμού. Κάτι τέτοιο δίνει δυνατότητες για περαιτέρω διείσδυση των ΑΠΕ, πολύ πέραν της κάλυψης των εγχώριων αναγκών. Η ενίσχυση των διεθνών διασυνδέσεων για να μπορούν να δεχθούν επιπλέον 3.000 MW, όπως προβλέπεται στην έκθεση, δεν ανταποκρίνεται φυσικά ούτε στις διεθνείς τάσεις και προοπτικές, ούτε καν στις ανάγκες του Προγράμματος ΗΛΙΟΣ.Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι η ζήτηση το 2050 θα είναι της τάξης των 100 TWh, η συνεισφορά των φωτοβολταϊκών θα μπορούσε να είναι τουλάχιστον το 50%, θα απαιτηθεί δηλαδή εγκατεστημένη ισχύς φωτοβολταϊκών περί τα 35 GWp, ισχύς υπερτριπλάσια απ’ αυτή που προβλέπει η Έκθεση Μακροχρόνιου Ενεργειακού Σχεδιασμού. 
Στο συμπέρασμα αυτό οδηγείται και μια τεχνική έκθεση της Greenpeace για τον ευρωπαϊκό χώρο με τον χαρακτηριστικό τίτλο “Η Μάχη των Δικτύων”, η οποία εκτιμά ότι ως το 2050 θα μπορούσαν να εγκατασταθούν στην Ελλάδα 59 GWp φωτοβολταϊκών που θα καλύπτουν ένα μεγάλο μέρος των εγχώριων αναγκών σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια και το υπόλοιπο θα εξάγεται σε τρίτες χώρες.Σε ότι αφορά τον ενδιάμεσο στόχο για το 2020, η έκθεση κάνει λόγο για αναθεώρηση των στόχων προς τα κάτω, λόγω της οικονομικής κρίσης. 
Εκτιμά ότι για να επιτευχθούν οι στόχοι του 2020 θα απαιτηθούν 1.300 MW λιγότερα από ΑΠΕ και πρώτος πιθανός υποψήφιος για τη μείωση αυτή φαντάζουν τα αιολικά (που σήμερα έχουν μακράν τον υψηλότερο στόχο για το 2020 [7.500 MW], αλλά δεν υπάρχει η δυναμική επίτευξης του στόχου αυτού). 
Η έκθεση θεωρεί επίσης ότι το 2020 η εγκατεστημένη ισχύς φωτοβολταϊκών θα είναι 2,5 GWp (έναντι ενδεικτικού στόχου 2,2 GWp που προβλέπει σήμερα η νομοθεσία – ΥΑ 19598/2010, ΦΕΚ 1630Β/11-10-2010, στόχου όμως που, όπως δείχνει η πραγματικότητα της αγοράς, θα επιτευχθεί ήδη το 2014). 
Να σημειωθεί ότι, στον ενδεικτικό στόχο για το 2020 δεν συνυπολογίζεται η ισχύς των έργων που έχουν ενταχθεί σε διαδικασία ταχείας αδειοδότησης (fast track) κατά την έννοια του άρθρου 9 του ν.3775/2009 όπως αυτή προβλέπεται στις κείμενες διατάξεις, καθώς και η ισχύς φωτοβολταϊκών έργων που εντάσσονται στο Ειδικό Πρόγραμμα Στεγών, και φυσικά δεν συνυπολογίζεται η ισχύς του Προγράμματος ΗΛΙΟΣ. 
Σε ότι αφορά στη διαδικασία fast track, ήδη έχουν ενταχθεί σ’αυτήν άνω των 600 MWp φωτοβολταϊκών, ενώ η αγορά των οικιακών φωτοβολταϊκών κινείται σήμερα με ρυθμούς εγκατάστασης της τάξης των 100 MWp ετησίως σε σύνολο αγοράς για το 2012 της τάξης των 600 MWp. 
Με άλλα λόγια, ακόμη κι αν δεν αλλάξει τίποτα (πράγμα που δεν επιθυμούμε, αφού επιδιώκουμε περαιτέρω ανάπτυξη της αγοράς φωτοβολταϊκών), το 2020 θα έχουμε τουλάχιστον 4 GWp εγκατεστημένων φωτοβολταϊκών (2,2 GWp του ενδεικτικού εθνικού στόχου συν οικιακά συν fast track), ενώ αν η αγορά συνεχίσει με τους σημερινούς ρυθμούς θα ξεπεράσει τα 6 GWp, συν την όποια ισχύ θα έχει εγκατασταθεί για το Πρόγραμμα ΗΛΙΟΣ.
Οι εγκαταστάσεις φωτοβολταϊκών αναμένεται να γνωρίσουν ιδιαίτερη άνθηση ιδιαίτερα μετά το 2015 και σ’ αυτό συνηγορούν δύο βασικές παράμετροι: 
[1]. Το κόστος των φωτοβολταϊκών θα είναι σημαντικά χαμηλότερο από άλλες ανταγωνιστικές τεχνολογίες, και [2]. Η απαιτούμενη ενίσχυση (με τη μορφή επιδότησης της παραγόμενης ηλιακής κιλοβατώρας) θα είναι σημαντικά μικρότερη απ’ ότι σήμερα, δεδομένου ότι θα έχει επιτευχθεί το λεγόμενο grid-parity, η εξίσωση δηλαδή του κόστους της παραγόμενης ηλιακής κιλοβατώρας με τις λιανικές τιμές της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας που αγοράζουν οι καταναλωτές από το δίκτυο.
Αν συνυπολογίσει κανείς και το γεγονός ότι από το 2015 η ενίσχυση των φωτοβολταϊκών θα συσχετίζεται με την Οριακή Τιμή Συστήματος -ΟΤΣ- (συγκεκριμένα η τιμή πώλησης της ηλιακής κιλοβατώρας προβλέπεται να είναι 30% έως 40% μεγαλύτερη από την εκάστοτε ΟΤΣ), η επιβάρυνση για τον Ειδικό Λογαριασμό ΑΠΕ (δηλαδή για τους καταναλωτές) θα είναι πολύ μικρή ακόμη και με μεγάλη διείσδυση νέων φωτοβολταϊκών εγκαταστάσεων. 
Από το 2015 και μετά, η τιμή πώλησης της ηλιακής κιλοβατώρας θα είναι η μικρότερη από όλες τις ΑΠΕ, συνεπώς η περαιτέρω διείσδυση φωτοβολταϊκών στο σύστημα θα μειώνει τη συνολική επιβάρυνση για τους καταναλωτές.
Η μεγάλη διείσδυση των φωτοβολταϊκών, όχι μόνο δεν θα επιβαρύνει τα δημόσια οικονομικά, αλλά θα αποφέρει σημαντικά φορολογικά έσοδα στον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό, πολλαπλάσια της παρεχόμενης ενίσχυσης. Παράλληλα, θα υπάρχουν σημαντικά οφέλη για την κοινωνία από την αποφυγή ανάπτυξης νέων υποδομών συμβατικών μονάδων ηλεκτροπαραγωγής και από το μικρότερο κόστος για αγορά δικαιωμάτων εκπομπών, αλλά και από τη δημιουργία χιλιάδων νέων θέσεων εργασίας. Ενώ λοιπόν από το 2015 και μετά, κάθε κιλοβατώρα που παράγεται από φωτοβολταϊκά θα λαμβάνει ως ενίσχυση 0,03 € πάνω από το κόστος που αντιστοιχεί στην ΟΤΣ, τα αναμενόμενα οφέλη για το δημόσιο και την κοινωνία θα είναι πολλαπλάσια αυτού του ποσού, με άλλα λόγια, το δημόσιο έχει κάθε συμφέρον να προωθήσει την περαιτέρω διείσδυση των φωτοβολταϊκών.
Πρόταση του ΣΕΦ (εδώ και μια τριετία) ήταν να αυξηθεί ο σημερινός ενδεικτικός στόχος για το 2020, και συγκεκριμένα να εγκατασταθεί τουλάχιστον 0,5 kWp για κάθε κάτοικο της χώρας ή περίπου 6 GWp ως το 2020, καλύπτοντας έτσι το 12% της κατανάλωσης ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας. 
Ο στόχος αυτός, που αρχικά χαρακτηρίστηκε ανεδαφικός, φαντάζει σήμερα πολύ συντηρητικός, και οτιδήποτε λιγότερο θα οδηγούσε σε απώλεια θέσεων εργασίας στον κλάδο. Η δυναμική της αγοράς μάλιστα είναι τέτοια, που θα μπορούσε να επιτύχει και το στόχο του Προγράμματος ΗΛΙΟΣ (10 GWp) σε εθνικό επίπεδο, χωρίς δηλαδή εξαγωγές. Μια τέτοια απόφαση πρέπει να ληφθεί άμεσα ώστε να στείλει έγκαιρα τα σωστά μηνύματα στην αγορά. 
Η επανεκτίμηση του στόχου προβλέπεται άλλωστε από τη νομοθεσία να γίνεται ανά διετία, και το 2012 είναι μια χρονιά αναθεώρησης.Ήδη σε ευρωπαϊκό επίπεδο συζητείται η αναθεώρηση του στόχου μείωσης των εκπομπών CO2 ως το 2020 από 20% που είναι σήμερα σε 30% (σε σχέση με τα επίπεδα του 1990). 
Μια τέτοια εξέλιξη θα απαιτήσει και αναθεώρηση προς τα πάνω των στόχων για τη διείσδυση των ΑΠΕ στο ενεργειακό ισοζύγιο. 
Ο ΣΕΦ πιστεύει ότι ο εθνικός στόχος που ετέθη το 2010 για συμμετοχή των ΑΠΕ σε ποσοστό τουλάχιστον 40% στην ακαθάριστη κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας ως το 2020, θα πρέπει να αναθεωρηθεί και το ποσοστό από ΑΠΕ να ανέλθει σε 60%.
Στην προσπάθεια επίτευξης του νέου στόχου για το 2020, τα φωτοβολταϊκά θα μπορούσαν να καλύψουν μερίδιο της τάξης του 40% στο σύνολο των ΑΠΕ, κάτι που θα απαιτήσει την εγκατάσταση τουλάχιστον 10 GWp φωτοβολταϊκών ως το 2020 (η ακαθάριστη κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας το 2020 θα κυμανθεί από 61 έως 69 TWh κάτι που εξαρτάται από τους ρυθμούς ανάπτυξης που θα έχει η χώρα τα επόμενα χρόνια και ο αντίστοιχος στόχος για τα φωτοβολταϊκά κυμαίνεται από 10-11,5 GWp).
Ο παρακάτω πίνακας απεικονίζει την πρόταση του ΣΕΦ για τη διείσδυση των ΑΠΕ στο ενεργειακό ισοζύγιο ως το 2050.Έτος	
Ακαθάριστη κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας (TWh)	
Ποσοστό ΑΠΕ στην ηλεκτροπαραγωγή	
Ποσοστό φωτοβολταϊκών στο σύνολο ΑΠΕ	Εγκατεστημένη ισχύς φωτοβολταϊκών (GWp)
2020	61-69	60%	40%	10-11,5
2035	90	100%	50%	30
2050	100	100%	50%	35
Με την υλοποίηση της πρότασης του ΣΕΦ, όχι μόνο διασφαλίζονται αλλά αυξάνονται οι θέσεις εργασίας στον κλάδο σε μια περίοδο που η ανεργία αποτελεί μείζον πρόβλημα της ελληνικής κοινωνίας. 
Να σημειώσουμε ότι τα φωτοβολταϊκά αποτελούν ήδη σήμερα τον μεγαλύτερο εργοδότη στο χώρο της πράσινης ενέργειας, με σχεδόν 22.000 άμεσες και έμμεσες ισοδύναμες θέσεις πλήρους απασχόλησης και αρκετές εγχώριες μονάδες παραγωγής φωτοβολταϊκών και επικουρικού εξοπλισμού. Η υλοποίηση του νέου στόχου για τα φωτοβολταϊκά ως το 2020 μεταφράζεται σε περίπου 50.000 άμεσες και έμμεσες ισοδύναμες θέσεις εργασίας.
Σε ότι αφορά στη δυνατότητα των δικτύων να εξυπηρετήσουν αυτή την ισχύ, σύμφωνα με τις συντηρητικές εκτιμήσεις της ΔΕΗ, τα σημερινά δίκτυα μπορούν να απορροφήσουν άμεσα ισχύ τουλάχιστον 5 GWp φωτοβολταϊκών, χωρίς να συνυπολογίσουμε τις αναβαθμίσεις και επεκτάσεις που ήδη δρομολογούνται με δαπάνες των ενδιαφερόμενων επενδυτών. 
Σε ότι αφορά στη δυνατότητα διείσδυσης μεγαλύτερης ισχύος μακροπρόθεσμα, η έκθεση θίγει, αν και όχι σε μεγάλη λεπτομέρεια, θέματα όπως η δυνατότητα αποθήκευσης της παραγόμενης από ΑΠΕ ενέργειας ή τη διείσδυση ηλεκτροκίνητων οχημάτων. 
Παρ΄όλες τις αναφορές όμως, θεωρούμε ότι τελικά υποεκτιμώνται οι προοπτικές των τεχνολογιών αυτών. 
Στο θέμα της αποθήκευσης ενέργειας, για παράδειγμα, ενώ γίνεται αναφορά σε συσσωρευτές υψηλής απόδοσης βιομηχανικού τύπου, αφήνεται να εννοηθεί ότι θα αποτελούν μια περιθωριακή μάλλον εφαρμογή. 
Οι διεθνείς τάσεις όμως δείχνουν ότι τα συστήματα αυτά θα έχουν ευρεία εφαρμογή ήδη από την τρέχουσα δεκαετία. Ήδη εξετάζονται σενάρια ενίσχυσης των υπαρχόντων δικτύων με τέτοιους συσσωρευτές στη Γερμανία και θα πρέπει να εξεταστεί σοβαρά αυτή η προοπτική και στη χώρα μας, ξεκινώντας μάλιστα από τα αυτόνομα και αδύναμα δίκτυα των νησιών. 
Επίσης δε γίνεται ουσιαστική αναφορά στις τεχνολογίες υδρογόνου, που θα μπορούσαν να συνδυαστούν άριστα με τις περισσότερες τεχνολογίες ΑΠΕ και ειδικότερα τα φωτοβολταϊκά.
Στη Γερμανία επίσης εξετάζεται ο συνδυασμός γεωθερμικών αντλιών θερμότητας με φωτοβολταϊκά σε κτιριακές εφαρμογές, όπου οι αντλίες θερμότητας, εκτός από την παροχή θέρμανσης και ψύξης, παίζουν και το ρόλο αποθηκευτικού μέσου της ενέργειας που παράγεται από τα φωτοβολταϊκά. 
Μια τέτοια προοπτική θα άνοιγε νέους ορίζοντες στις κτιριακές εφαρμογές ΑΠΕ.Τέλος, επειδή η Ελλάδα δεν σχεδιάζει μόνη της το ενεργειακό μέλλον, αλλά επηρεάζει και επηρεάζεται από τα τεκταινόμενα σε άλλες χώρες, καλό είναι να δούμε τους αντίστοιχους στόχους μιας χώρας με παράδοση στις ΑΠΕ, τη Δανία. 
Η Δανία αξιοποιεί περισσότερο εκείνους τους πόρους που διαθέτει εν αφθονία, δηλαδή τον άνεμο και τη βιομάζα. Η Ελλάδα αντίστοιχα έχει τον ήλιο ως συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα και εκεί θα πρέπει να εστιάσει κατά κύριο λόγο.
ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΔΑΝΙΑ
Εθνικός στόχος για 2020
- 20% ΑΠΕ στην ακαθάριστη τελική κατανάλωση ενέργειας
- τουλάχιστον 40% ΑΠΕ στην ακαθάριστη κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας	- 35% ΑΠΕ στην ακαθάριστη τελική κατανάλωση ενέργειας
- 70% ΑΠΕ στην ακαθάριστη κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας (50% αιολικά +20% άλλες ΑΠΕ)
Εθνικός στόχος για 2050
- 59-71% ΑΠΕ στην ακαθάριστη τελική κατανάλωση ενέργειας
- 80-99% ΑΠΕ στην ακαθάριστη κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας - Όλες οι ενεργειακές ανάγκες της χώρας (ηλεκτρισμός, θερμότητα, βιομηχανία και μεταφορές) θα καλύπτονται με ΑΠΕ ως το 2050
- Όλες ανάγκες της χώρας σε ηλεκτρισμό και θερμότητα θα καλύπτονται με ΑΠΕ ως το 2035
ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΔΑΝΙΑ
Απεξάρτηση από ορυκτά καύσιμα
- Έρευνες για κοιτάσματα πετρελαίου και κατασκευή νέων λιγνιτικών μονάδων σημαίνουν περαιτέρω εξάρτηση από ρυπογόνα ορυκτά καύσιμα	- Απαγόρευση καυστήρων πετρελαίου και φυσικού αερίου σε όλα τα νέα κτίρια από το 2013. Κάλυψη με ΑΠΕ όλων των αναγκών των νέων κτιρίων
- Απόσυρση όλων των υφιστάμενων καυστήρων πετρελαίου το αργότερο ως το 2030
- Κλείσιμο όλων των ανθρακικών σταθμών ως το 2030

----------


## cool11

Αναρωτιέμαι πόση σιγουρια πρεπει να νιωθει ενας κατοχος φωτοβολταικου συστηματος στην ελλαδα, που πωλει το ρευμα του στη δεη, επειτα απο τις τελευταιες πολιτικες και εθνικες εξελιξεις.
Ποσο ανεπηρεαστο ειναι αυτο το πρόγραμμα αραγε?

Αν βγει πρωτο κομμα ο Συριζα, στις προσεχεις εκλογες, οπου αν δεν βάλλει κατά του μνημονιου, σιγουρα θα υπαρξει μια 'συγκρουση' με την ευρωπη, τα 'επιδοτουμενα' φωτοβολταικά, και εννοω οι επιδοτουμενες τιμες αγοράς της κιλοβατωρας-η προωθηση της πρασινης ενεργειας κλπ, δεν θα υπαρξει πρόβλημα και για τους ιδιωτες ηλεκτροπαραγωγους;
Αν η ευρωπη τελικα υλοποιήσει την απειλη της , και κλεισει την κανουλα με τις χρηματικες ροες προς ελλαδα(δόσεις ή όπως αλλιως θελετε πειτε το), ή πάμε σε δραχμή, πόσο 'εκτεθειμενοι' τελικα μπορουν να βρεθουν οι ιδιωτες με τα φωτοβολταικα;
Θα εξακολουθησει η ΔΕΗ να πληρωνει τόσο αυτούς, όσο και το τυχον σχετικο δάνειο της τραπεζας; Και αν ναι, ποσο συχνα, σε τι τιμες κλπ.

Ή θα πουν οι τραπεζες, κοψτε το λαιμο σας ιδιωτες, πληρωνετε απο την τσεπη σας τις δοσεις του δανειου, και η δεη θα πληρωνει όποτε θυμάται και όσο θέλει;

Εκτος κι αν ειναι τοσο διασφαλισμενο το όλο προγραμμα, αν το συμβολαιο ειναι πραγματικά 'εγγυηση' κλπ.


Ειμαστε αρκετοι που σκεφτομασταν σοβαρα την επενδυση, αλλα πλεον ειμαστε χωρις πυξιδα.
Εχουμε αναγκη ενα εξτρα εισοδημα απο φωτοβολταικα, αλλα ομως ολα αυτα φανταζουν καπως.


Περιμενω-ειλικρινα- τεκμηριωμενες αποψεις που να φωτιζουν προς καποια κατευθυνση, να δω πως σκεφτεστε, πως τα βλεπετε, αν ειναι αβασιμες οι ανησυχιες, αν τα οφελη ειναι μεγαλυτερα απο τα ρισκα, πως φαινεται το αμεσο και μεσοπροθεσμο μελλον σε συναρτηση με τα φ/β κλπ.

----------


## konenas

> Περιμενω-ειλικρινα- τεκμηριωμενες αποψεις που να φωτιζουν προς καποια κατευθυνση, να δω πως σκεφτεστε, πως τα βλεπετε, αν ειναι αβασιμες οι ανησυχιες, αν τα οφελη ειναι μεγαλυτερα απο τα ρισκα, πως φαινεται το αμεσο και μεσοπροθεσμο μελλον σε συναρτηση με τα φ/β κλπ.


Πήγαινε να σπείρεις το χωράφι και άσε τα φωτοβολταϊκά.

----------


## Eaglos

Μπαμ μπουμ, άλλη μια γερμανική εταιρία Φ/Β μας χαιρέτησε.
Άντε παιδιά, να τα αγοράσουμε εμείς οι πλούσιου για να σωθούν
οι φτωχοί γερμανοί....

http://www.energypress.gr/news/Nea-h...-sthn-Germania

Επίσης, γερμανική εταιρία κλωστουφαντουργίας σταματά να πληρώνει το "χαράτσι"
υπέρ των ΑΠΕ καθώς πιστεύει ότι είναι αντισυνταγματικό και παράλληλα υποστηρίζει
ότι είναι απαράδεκτο για τις μεσαίες επιχειρήσεις.

http://www.germanenergyblog.de/?p=9334

Τα σπάει η πράσινη απάπτυξη...

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Χωρίς επιδοτήσεις και πρόστιμα στις ανταγωνιστικές τεχνολογίες  τα πάνελ δεν θα έχουν ούτε ...στον ήλιο μοίρα.
Ολα τα επιχειρήματα για τη βιωσιμότητηα και ανταγωνιστικότητα του τους στηρίζονται εν πολλοίς στους *φόρους άνθρακα* (που φορολογούν οι κυρίαρχες πυρηνικές χώρες που τυχαίνει να είναι και εξαγωγείς Φ/Τ πάνελ στις υπόλοιπες "λιγνιτικές") και στις *επιδοτήσεις* των εξαγωγών.
(ιδίως στην ΕΕ που κάνει κουμάντο η Γερμανία)

Σε 5-10 χρόνια έλεω Κίνας θα έχουν πέσει δραματικά οι τιμές και θα αρχίσουν να γίνονται όντως ενδιαφέρουσες οι τεχνολογίες.
Αλλά και πάλι... ποια χώρα θα στηρίξει πάνω από 25% των αναγκών της στα καπρίτσια του ήλιου ή του αέρα...?
Για 50+% ούτε λόγος... 




Off Topic


		Εκτός κι αν απαγορευτούν τα ντους - τα αναμμένα φώτα - τα Α/C και δαιμονοποιηθούν οι οποιεσδήποτε οι συγκεντρώσεις-πάρτυ-έξοδοι μετά τις 9 το βράδυ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Φυσικά το Las Vegas θα πρέπει να καταστραφεί για παραδειγματισμό!  :Laughing: 


 :RTFM:

----------


## nfotis

@Eaglos:
Δεν αποτελεί έκπληξη το 'κανόνι' της Γερμανικής εταιρείας (πριν ένα εξάμηνο περίπου 'έσκασε' μια Αμερικάνικη εταιρεία).
Ο λόγος είναι ότι οι τιμές των φωτοβολταϊκών έπεσαν πολύ ταχύτερα από ότι περίμεναν, με αποτέλεσμα να μην αποσβέσουν τις επενδύσεις που έκαναν στις γραμμές παραγωγής.

Παρόμοια, οι επιδοτήσεις είναι αυτή τη στιγμή πολύ ψηλές για όσους μπαίνουν τώρα να φτιάξουν τέτοια συστήματα (πιό γρήγορα πέφτει το κόστος της επένδυσης). 
Από την άλλη, όσοι επένδυσαν πριν 2-3 χρόνια σε φωτοβολταϊκά (και ξόδεψαν σημαντικά κεφάλαια για αυτά), τι θα τους κάνεις; Θα τους 'κρεμάσεις', επειδή έδωσαν βάση στις υποσχέσεις σου;

Ν.Φ.

----------


## cool11

Πως πανε οι πληρωμες???
http://www.newsit.gr/default.php?pna...40305&catid=39

----------


## narsis

Όλο τον Απρίλιο δεν έγιναν πληρωμές. Αρχές Μαρτίου (4-5 ανάλογα την τράπεζα) έγιναν πληρωμές του Ιανουαρίου 2012. Προς το παρόν δεν έχει υπάρξει άλλη πληρωμή. Γενικά η ΔΕΗ έχει τραβήξει 1-2 μήνες πίσω όλες τις πληρωμές της σε προμηθευτές (κάθε είδους) συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των παραγωγών ΑΠΕ. Οπότε αν και ο πρόεδρος των φ/β έχει τα δίκια του να φωνάζει, το ίδιο δίκιο έχουν και όλοι οι άλλοι προμηθευτές της ΔΕΗ και ακριβώς τα ίδια προβλήματα (ΦΠΑ, πρέπει να είναι φορολογικά/ασφαλιστικά ενήμεροι κτλ.). Οπότε άγνωσται αι βουλαί της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## petasis

Ναι άλλα τις φωνές της ΔΕΗ ότι ο κόσμος δεν πληρώνει λογαριασμούς, ποιος τις ακούει;

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Ναι άλλα τις φωνές της ΔΕΗ ότι ο κόσμος δεν πληρώνει λογαριασμούς, ποιος τις ακούει;


Τώρα το διαπίστωσες φίλε μου οτι στην Ελλάδα αυτή τη στιγμή επικρατεί ένα "αλαλούμ".

Κανένας δεν πληρώνει κανέναν και το πρόβλημα θα εντείνεται, όσο δεν μπαίνει τάξει σ' αυτό το Κράτος που είναι πραγματικά μπάχαλο......

----------


## cool11

Τι γινεται ρε παιδια, τι παιζει με το θεμα?
http://www.24h.gr/section/periballon...ena-tis-agoras
Περιεργα τα βλεπω τα πραγματα.

----------


## button

Ε προφανώς δεν θέλουν ανάπτυξη αν δεν έχουν βάλει χέρι πρώτα , Αντί να λένε ευχαριστώ ...

----------


## sonic

Κάποιος είχε κάνει ένα πολύ καλό σχόλιο στο παρόν θρεντ σχετικά με αυτό. 

Δεν θυμάμαι τι έλεγε ακριβώς, αλλά το νόημα ήταν ότι κάλλιστα μπορεί να κατηγορηθούν αυτοί που επένδυσαν για τα δεινά της ΔΕΗ και το υψηλό κόστος.

----------


## cmaniac

Η τιμή που δίνει η ΔΕΗ ανα κιλοβατώρα είναι πολύ υψηλή και αρκετά περίεργα θεσπισμένη, θα έλεγα..

----------


## cool11

Ενας γνωστος μου που ασχολειται πολυ με το θεμα, μου ειπε οτι αυτα τα δημοσιευματα ειναι κατευθυνομενα, για να αποθαρυνθουν οι ελληνες παραγωγοι, να παψουν να επενδυουν και να ενδιαφερονται, και να μπορεσουν να παρουν τις αδειες για ενα κομματι ψωμι οι γερμανοι.
Δεν ξερω αν αληθευει, ειναι κοντρα σε ολα τα δημοσιευματα που διαβαζουμε, και που μας μεταφερουν μια αναμικτη εικονα, απο τη μια τεραστιο ενδιαφερον απο ελληνες, απο την αλλη τιθενται θεματα οικονομικης φυσεως.

----------


## sonic

Το θέμα είναι ότι χωρίς την επιδότηση της τιμής η επένδυση θα ήταν ασύμφορη, και δεν είμαστε σε καιρούς που "λεφτά υπάρχουν", οπότε υπάρχει βάση.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Ενας γνωστος μου που ασχολειται πολυ με το θεμα, μου ειπε οτι αυτα τα δημοσιευματα ειναι κατευθυνομενα, για να αποθαρυνθουν οι ελληνες παραγωγοι, να παψουν να επενδυουν και να ενδιαφερονται, και να μπορεσουν να παρουν τις αδειες για ενα κομματι ψωμι οι γερμανοι.
> Δεν ξερω αν αληθευει, ειναι κοντρα σε ολα τα δημοσιευματα που διαβαζουμε, και που μας μεταφερουν μια αναμικτη εικονα, απο τη μια τεραστιο ενδιαφερον απο ελληνες, απο την αλλη τιθενται θεματα οικονομικης φυσεως.



Στην Ελλάδα της κατευθυνόμενης-στρατευμένης παό τους σπόνσορες της δημοσιογραφίας και τα  πολλά -ταχαμου ανεξάρτητα- μπλογκ της διαπλοκής, *είναι φυσιολογικό να μην εμπιστεύεται κανείς κανένα*.

Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι όπου υπάρχει καπνός υπάρχει και φωτιά.
Και παρότι κι αυτή η παραδοχή που κάνω, θα πει κάποιος δύσπιστος ότι παραβλέπει τη τακτική των ΜΜΕ του "πες, πες, κάτι θα μείνει", έχει μία γερή δόση αλήθειας. Είναι μεγάλα τα πράσινα συμφέροντα παγκοσμίως πλέον. Το ότι οι εκπρόσωποι αυτών των συμφερόντων ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ξυπνήσανε και προσπαθούν να δημιουργγήσουν νεανικό εύπιστο κοινό με τακτικές υπερευαισθησίας-ενοχών των παιδιών σε περιβαλλοντολογικά θέματα μου δημιουργεί άσχημες σκέψεις...
Το ότι ξεκινήσαν όλα αυτά από βιομηχανικές χώρες που επιβαρύνουν τις αναπτυσσόμενες οικονομίες με φόρους άνθρακα και έτσι τραβάνε χειρόφρενο κα ιέλεγχο ανάπτυξης στις οικονομίες τους κάτι λέει. Ιδιάιτερα μάλιστα ότι όλα ξεκίνησαν από την χώρα που γράφει στα @@ το πρωτόκολλο του Κιότο.

*Spoiler:*









Και ναι αναφέρομαι σε αυτό που ο Αλ Γκορ ξεκίνησε με ντοκυμαντέρ και παναμερικανικές εκδηλώσεις στα παιδικά σχολεία χρησιμοποιώντας *αποδεδειγμένα* πλαστογραφημένα διαγράμματα με κοπτοραπτική που θυμίζει στρατηγικές Nvidia-Ati όταν προμοτάρουν τις κάρτες γραφικών τους...
 :Whistle: 
Ολο αυτό το κακό συναπάντημα που μιλούσε για πλανητική "υπερθέρμανση" και μετά τις επιστημονικές ενδείξεις για πλανητική ψύξη(!) και μάλιστα μη οφειλόμενη στο Co2, το γύρισε με κωλοτούμπες στην αόριστη "κλιματική αλλαγή"....
(για όλες τις ξηρασίες, τις θύελλες, τις κακοκαιρίες, τις κουτσουλιές που λερώνουν τις μπουγάδες. η Πρασία Κοσιώνη την κλιματική αλλαγή κατηγορεί)

----------


## cool11

Τι σημαινει πρακτικα, αυτο που διαβαζω, οτι η δεη εισηγηθηκε στην ΡΑΕ
"την αύξηση του τέλους για τις ανανεώσιμες πηγές από 5,4 ευρώ ανά μεγαβατώρα σε 20 ευρώ, σε όλους τους λογαριασμούς, με τη μορφή ενός ακόμη ειδικού τέλους" ???

Τι σημαινει αυτο για τα οικιακα φωτοβολταικα, τους μικροεπενδυτες, και τις αποδόσεις - εισροες χρηματων?

----------


## narsis

Μάλλον εννοεί ότι το τέλος ΑΠΕ που πληρώνουν όλοι οι καταναλωτές στη ΔΕΗ για την επιδότηση της τιμής αγοράς από ΑΠΕ, θα αυξηθεί (ή τουλάχιστον αυτό ζητάει η ΔΕΗ) από 5,4 ευρώ ανά μεγαβατώρα κατανάλωσης σε 20+ ευρώ. Δηλαδή χοντρικά, πόσο τέλος ΑΠΕ πληρώνεις στο λογαριασμό σου; Τετραπλασίασέ το να δεις τι θα πληρώνεις αν το δεχθεί η ΡΑΕ.
Για τους παραγωγούς αυτό θεωρητικά σημαίνει διασφάλιση των πληρωμών τους (αν και δεν ξέρω αν η ΔΕΗ το τέλος το διαχωρίζει 100% και το χρησιμοποιεί αποκλειστικά και μόνον για πληρωμή των ηλεκτροπαραγωγών).

----------


## maik

> Μάλλον εννοεί ότι το τέλος ΑΠΕ που πληρώνουν όλοι οι καταναλωτές στη ΔΕΗ για την επιδότηση της τιμής αγοράς από ΑΠΕ, θα αυξηθεί (ή τουλάχιστον αυτό ζητάει η ΔΕΗ) από 5,4 ευρώ ανά μεγαβατώρα κατανάλωσης σε 20+ ευρώ. Δηλαδή χοντρικά, πόσο τέλος ΑΠΕ πληρώνεις στο λογαριασμό σου; Τετραπλασίασέ το να δεις τι θα πληρώνεις αν το δεχθεί η ΡΑΕ.
> Για τους παραγωγούς αυτό θεωρητικά σημαίνει διασφάλιση των πληρωμών τους (αν και δεν ξέρω αν η ΔΕΗ το τέλος το διαχωρίζει 100% και το χρησιμοποιεί αποκλειστικά και μόνον για πληρωμή των ηλεκτροπαραγωγών).


Δηλαδη με απλα λογια θα επιδοτω εγω τον  αγροτη που δεν θελει να καλιεργησει και γεμισε τα ευφορα χωραφια του με πανελ. Απο την αλλη θα ακριβοπληρωνω το εισαγομενο σταρι και τις πατατες.
Δυο φορες χαμενος .

----------


## narsis

Είναι λίγο απόλυτο αυτό που λες, αλλά ούτως ή άλλως πληρώνεις εδώ και καιρό τον όποιο κάνει μονάδα ΑΠΕ. Ακόμα και με τις πρόσφατες μειώσεις (αλλά και αυτές που έπονται σύμφωνα με το σχεδιασμό) για αρκετά χρόνια ακόμα η ΔΕΗ αγοράζει το ρεύμα από ΑΠΕ πιο ακριβά από ότι το πληρώνει. Άρα αυτό κάποιοι έμμεσα ή άμεσα το πληρώνουν (και τέλος ΑΠΕ να μην υπήρχε θα γινόταν αύξηση της τιμής ρεύματος καταναλωτή για να καλυφθούν οι ζημιές).
Όπως επίσης πληρώνεις για να έχουν δύσβατες και μη συμφέρουσες περιοχές ρεύμα στην ίδια τιμή με εσένα (η παραγωγή-διανομή ρεύματος είναι σαφώς φθηνότερη στη Αθήνα, στην Πτολεμαϊδα (δίπλα στα εργοστάσια)), παρά σε κάποιο χωριό στην ορεινή Ευρυτανία ή σε κάποιο νησί του Αιγαίου.
Το αν αυτά αξίζουν είναι μεγάλη κουβέντα και οι απόψεις διίστανται (ειδικά για την επιδότηση ΑΠΕ όπως γίνεται από το 2007 στην Ελλάδα).

----------


## maik

Το ζητημα της διανομης ειναι διαφορετικο. Φυσικα πρεπει να συμβαλουμε ολλοι ωστε να υπαρχει ρευμα στο καθε χωριουδακι κοντα ή μακρυα απο τις πηγες παραγωγης.

Για τα χωραφια λεω ομως , τα ευφορα χωραφια που εβγαζαν 2-3 παραγωγες τον χρονο και τωρα τιποτε. Στην Πελλα και στην Ημαθια εχουν ξεριζωσει τις ροδακινιες για να βαλουν πανελ. ΣΤην Πελλοπονησο κανεις πια δεν βαζει πατατες ή καρπουζια.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Δηλαδη με απλα λογια θα επιδοτω εγω τον  αγροτη που δεν θελει να καλιεργησει και γεμισε τα ευφορα χωραφια του με πανελ. Απο την αλλη θα ακριβοπληρωνω το εισαγομενο σταρι και τις πατατες.
> Δυο φορες χαμενος .


Τρεις φορές χαμένος γιατί δεν πρόλαβες να βάλεις έγκαιρα κι εσύ...
Τεσσερις γιατί όταν τα κάνουν ΚΡΑΧ οι επιδοτήσεις των ΑΠΕ όλοι αυτοί οι αγρότες θα βγουνε πάλι με τα τρακτέρ των 100.000€ στους δρομους...
Τόσα χρόνια χωρίς τρακτέρ στην εθνική, ξεχάσαμε πως είναι!

----------


## anon

> Δηλαδη με απλα λογια θα επιδοτω εγω τον  αγροτη που δεν θελει να καλιεργησει και γεμισε τα ευφορα χωραφια του με πανελ. Απο την αλλη θα ακριβοπληρωνω το εισαγομενο σταρι και τις πατατες.
> Δυο φορες χαμενος .


για λίγο καιρό μόνο. Σε λίγο καιρό με τις συνεχείς αυξήσεις του κόστους ρεύματος (πλην ΑΠΕ), και απο την άλλη τις συνεχείς μειώσεις κόστους των ΑΠΕ και κατα συνέπεια την μείωση της επιδότησης (ήδη πλέον για πάνελς 10Kwh σε σκεπές πληρώνεις τα μισά λεφτά απο ότι πριν τρία χρόνια, τα μισά λεφτά!) οι τιμές θα συγκλίνουν. Οπότε δεν θα υπάρχει επιδότηση ΑΠΕ. Πότε θα συμβεί αυτό; Σε 5-10 χρόνια το πολύ.

----------


## frap

> Για τα χωραφια λεω ομως , τα ευφορα χωραφια που εβγαζαν 2-3 παραγωγες τον χρονο και τωρα τιποτε. Στην Πελλα και στην Ημαθια εχουν ξεριζωσει τις ροδακινιες για να βαλουν πανελ. ΣΤην Πελλοπονησο κανεις πια δεν βαζει πατατες ή καρπουζια.


Ναι κι εγώ τις ίδιας άποψης είμαι, αλλά δες το κι από τη μεριά τους: το ροδάκινο πωλούνταν 15-30 λεπτά στο χωράφι και το supermarket παρακάτω το έδινε €1.50-1.80. Εξαιρετικό κέρδος για τον αγρότη....

Βέβαια υπάρχουν και χέρσα χωράφια...

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Το ζητημα της διανομης ειναι διαφορετικο. Φυσικα πρεπει να συμβαλουμε ολλοι ωστε να υπαρχει ρευμα στο καθε χωριουδακι κοντα ή μακρυα απο τις πηγες παραγωγης.
> 
> Σ' αυτό δεν διαφωνώ, γιατί αυτό είναι θέμα αλληλεγγύης 
> 
> Για τα χωραφια λεω ομως , τα ευφορα χωραφια που εβγαζαν 2-3 παραγωγες τον χρονο και τωρα τιποτε. Στην Πελλα και στην Ημαθια εχουν ξεριζωσει τις ροδακινιες για να βαλουν πανελ. ΣΤην Πελλοπονησο κανεις πια δεν βαζει πατατες ή καρπουζια.


Είναι απαράδεκτο για μένα αυτό που γίνεται, να σταματάει η όποια καλλιέργεια για να εγκατασταθούν Φ/Β.

Εγώ πιστεύω οτι με την ίδια λογική που κάποιος Δήμαρχος στην περιοχή της Θεσσαλονίκης, παραχώρησε δωρεάν κάποιες εκτάσεις, για να καλλιεργήσει ο κόσμος οπωροκηπευτικά, έτσι θα έπρεπε και το κράτος να διαθέσει δωρεάν εκτάσεις *σε μη καλλιεργήσιμες περιοχές*, για να επενδύσει ο κόσμος που διαθέτει κάποια χρήματα, σε μονάδες Φ/Β.

----------


## petasis

> Δηλαδη με απλα λογια θα επιδοτω εγω τον  αγροτη που δεν θελει να καλιεργησει και γεμισε τα ευφορα χωραφια του με πανελ. Απο την αλλη θα ακριβοπληρωνω το εισαγομενο σταρι και τις πατατες.
> Δυο φορες χαμενος .


Ναι, άλλα "πράσινα" ανεπτυγμένος...

----------


## konenas

Πρόγραμμα ΗΛΙΟΣ ( Γερμανίας )

----------


## petasis

> Ναι κι εγώ τις ίδιας άποψης είμαι, αλλά δες το κι από τη μεριά τους: το ροδάκινο πωλούνταν 15-30 λεπτά στο χωράφι και το supermarket παρακάτω το έδινε €1.50-1.80. Εξαιρετικό κέρδος για τον αγρότη....
> 
> Βέβαια υπάρχουν και χέρσα χωράφια...


Υπάρχουν και βουνά. Γιατί πρέπει να μπουν στα χωράφια;
Όλο το Θριάσιο πεδίο είναι γεμάτου βουνά που δεν φυτρώνει ούτε θάμνος. Για να μην πω για τις εκτάσεις τις γεμάτης χωματερής των Λιοσίων, που την σκέπασαν με χώμα και θα γίνει "πάρκο".
Αλλά ποιος πολιτικός σκεύτεται λογικά σε αυτή την χώρα...

----------


## konenas

> Υπάρχουν και βουνά. Γιατί πρέπει να μπουν στα χωράφια;
> Όλο το Θριάσιο πεδίο είναι γεμάτου βουνά που δεν φυτρώνει ούτε θάμνος. Για να μην πω για τις εκτάσεις τις γεμάτης χωματερής των Λιοσίων, που την σκέπασαν με χώμα και θα γίνει "πάρκο".
> Αλλά ποιος πολιτικός σκεύτεται λογικά σε αυτή την χώρα...


Αυτοί που ψηφίσαμε ( πληθυντικός ευγένειας ) σκέφτονται σωστά, για τον Ελληνικό λαό που τους έδωσε την ευκαιρία να ξανακάνουν ότι «σωστό» έκαναν τόσα χρόνια.  :Thinking:

----------


## A_gamer

> Ναι, άλλα "πράσινα" ανεπτυγμένος...


Φυσικά.

Αν το θεωρείς "πράσινη" ανάπτυξη που εγκαταλείπονται καλλιέργειες για Φ/Β.

Όχι πως κατηγορώ τους πρώην αγρότες, έχω δουλέψει στα κτήματα του θείου μου και ξέρω ότι οι ιδιοκτήτες βγάζουν λίγα χρήματα. Τους πολιτικούς μας κατηγορώ.

----------


## anon

Μια νέα ανακάλυψη απο πανεπιστήμια του Λος Αντζελες και Σαντα Μπαρμπαρα μας φέρνουν πάνελς που ειναι διαπερατά απο το φώς, σαν γυαλά αλλά ταυτόχρονα και φωτοβολταικά.
Συγκεκριμένα έχουν διαπερατότητα κατα 70% του φωτός, και απόδοση γύρω στο 4%. Η απόδοση μπορεί να φαίνεται πολύ μικρή σε σύγκριση με τα γνωστά πάνελς πυριτίου που έχουν πάνω απο 20% (τα καλά).
Ομως ο στόχος των συγκεκριμένων πάνελς είναι άλλος. Μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν όπου χρησιμοποιούμε κανονικά γυαλά, τζάμια, σε μπαλκονόπορτες, παράθυρα, τζαμένιες οροφές κλπ, και σε συνδιασμό να παράγουν, με λιγοτερη απόδοση έστω, αλλά να παράγουν ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα. Και μάλιστα σε συνδιασμό με ένα χαμηλό κόστος παραγωγής...

Περισσότερα εδώ: 
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/1...rent-computers

----------


## A_gamer

> Μια νέα ανακάλυψη απο πανεπιστήμια του Λος Αντζελες και Σαντα Μπαρμπαρα μας φέρνουν πάνελς που ειναι διαπερατά απο το φώς, σαν γυαλά αλλά ταυτόχρονα και φωτοβολταικά.
> Συγκεκριμένα έχουν διαπερατότητα κατα 70% του φωτός, και απόδοση γύρω στο 4%. Η απόδοση μπορεί να φαίνεται πολύ μικρή σε σύγκριση με τα γνωστά πάνελς πυριτίου που έχουν πάνω απο 20% (τα καλά).
> Ομως ο στόχος των συγκεκριμένων πάνελς είναι άλλος. Μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν όπου χρησιμοποιούμε κανονικά γυαλά, τζάμια, σε μπαλκονόπορτες, παράθυρα, τζαμένιες οροφές κλπ, και σε συνδιασμό να παράγουν, με λιγοτερη απόδοση έστω, αλλά να παράγουν ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα. Και μάλιστα σε συνδιασμό με ένα χαμηλό κόστος παραγωγής...
> 
> Περισσότερα εδώ: 
> http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/1...rent-computers


Πόσο χαμηλό περίπου είναι, δηλαδή, το κόστος παραγωγής;

Γιατί αν οι τιμές τους είναι αρκετά χαμηλές, θα μπορούν να αντικαταστήσουν όλα τα νέα τζάμια σε μπαλκονόπορτες σπιτιών κ.λπ.

----------


## konenas

> Πόσο χαμηλό περίπου είναι, δηλαδή, το κόστος παραγωγής;
> 
> Γιατί αν οι τιμές τους είναι αρκετά χαμηλές, θα μπορούν να αντικαταστήσουν όλα τα νέα τζάμια σε μπαλκονόπορτες σπιτιών κ.λπ.


Λίγο δύσκολο να πέσει πολύ το κόστος. 
Μια εφαρμογή πχ ηλιοροφής αυτοκινήτου είναι εφικτή και με σχετικά μεγάλο κόστος.

----------


## cool11

http://www.24h.gr/section/oikonomia/...tiki-anaptuxis

Να υποθεσω οτι υπάρχει, ή δεν υπαρχει λογος ανησυχιας;

Πολλοι μιλανε για τις 'ισχυρες' συμβασεις, που δεν διαπραγματευονται επ' ουδενι λογο για τα επομενα 25 χρονια.

Εν τελει, πως παει το πραγμα;

----------


## nfotis

Διάβασα σε εφημερίδα προχτές ότι δεν θα δοθούν νέες άδειες προς το παρόν, καθώς το σύστημα έχει 'μπουκώσει' άσχημα 
(και οι ταρίφες είναι πολύ ψηλές, ανεβάζοντας το κόστος για τους τελικούς καταναλωτές).

Δεν ξέρω αν το κράτος 'ψαλιδίσει' τις τιμές στα ήδη υπάρχοντα συμβόλαια, αλλά αν το κάνει θα αποθαρρυνθούν όλοι όσοι προσδοκούσαν ένα καλό έσοδο από τέτοια έργα.

Είναι λεπτή άσκηση ισορροπίας ανάμεσα στο κόστος του τέλους ΑΠΕ και τις τιμές που θέλουν να εξασφαλίσουν οι ιδιοκτήτες για να είναι βιώσιμες οι αντίστοιχες επενδύσεις.

Ν.Φ.

----------


## GREGORY

> Διάβασα σε εφημερίδα προχτές ότι δεν θα δοθούν νέες άδειες προς το παρόν, καθώς το σύστημα έχει 'μπουκώσει' άσχημα 
> (και οι ταρίφες είναι πολύ ψηλές, ανεβάζοντας το κόστος για τους τελικούς καταναλωτές).
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν το κράτος 'ψαλιδίσει' τις τιμές στα ήδη υπάρχοντα συμβόλαια, αλλά αν το κάνει θα αποθαρρυνθούν όλοι όσοι προσδοκούσαν ένα καλό έσοδο από τέτοια έργα.
> 
> Είναι λεπτή άσκηση ισορροπίας ανάμεσα στο κόστος του τέλους ΑΠΕ και τις τιμές που θέλουν να εξασφαλίσουν οι ιδιοκτήτες για να είναι βιώσιμες οι αντίστοιχες επενδύσεις.
> 
> Ν.Φ.


Δεν χρειάζεται πολύ κλικ-κλικ που λέει και η διαφήμιση, από την μια έχουμε τα ορυκτά καύσιμα με τις γνωστές καταστροφικές συνέπειες για τον πλανήτη και από την άλλη η ανεξάντλητη αφθονία των ΑΠΕ, ιδίως ήλιου και αέρα, που αν υπήρχε ισχυρή βούληση και προσανατολισμός προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση, ουσιαστικά θα ήταν λυμένο το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό. Εγώ νομίζω οτι αυτό μας λείπει και τα λεφτά θα είχαν βρεθεί και το κόστος θα έπεφτε και λιγότερη διαδικασία για άδεια θα χρειζόταν κ.λ.π, κ.λ.π, θυμόσαστε παλιά που απαγορευόταν το υγραέριο στα αυτοκίνητα; μήπως τελικά παίζονται άλλα συμφέροντα και όχι το συμφέρον του πλανήτη που τόσο διακαώς διατυμπανίζουμε σε κάθε ευκαιρία και από κάθε θέση;

----------


## anon

Aκριβώς. Για σκεφτείτε ότι υποθετικά μιλώντας αύριο όλοι, μα όλοι, πχ αλλάζουν και παίρνουν ηλεκτρικά αυτοκίνητα. Τι θα γίνει με τα πετρέλαια / βενζινες, όπου τα 2/3 της τιμής που πληρώνουμε είναι φόροι; Απο πού θα βγούν αυτά τα έσοδα που θα εκλείψουν;

----------


## konenas

> Aκριβώς. Για σκεφτείτε ότι υποθετικά μιλώντας αύριο όλοι, μα όλοι, πχ αλλάζουν και παίρνουν ηλεκτρικά αυτοκίνητα. Τι θα γίνει με τα πετρέλαια / βενζινες, όπου τα 2/3 της τιμής που πληρώνουμε είναι φόροι; Απο πού θα βγούν αυτά τα έσοδα που θα εκλείψουν;


Απλά θα βάλουν του φόρους στο ρεύμα ή όπου αλλού βρίσκουν πρόσφορο πχ στο νερό στον αέρα κλπ κλπ

----------


## GREGORY

Εγώ νομίζω οτι μια καλή ιδέα για τα έσοδα είναι να κάνουμε περισσότερο zoom στην φοροδιαφυγή και όλα τα συναφή με αυτή.

----------


## hydra7

> Εγώ νομίζω οτι μια καλή ιδέα για τα έσοδα είναι να κάνουμε περισσότερο zoom στην φοροδιαφυγή και όλα τα συναφή με αυτή.


Αμήν και πότε...
Φίλος μου που ήρθε από Γαλλία ξαφνιάστηκε πολύ που οι τιμές στα καύσιμα είναι μεγαλύτερες από ότι εκεί...

----------


## konenas

Η φοροδιαφυγή βολεύει κάποιους για κάποιο διάστημα.
Δεν είναι λύση.
Λύση είναι να δίνεις φόρους και να παίρνεις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες.

----------


## Tsene

Η Ινδία έσπασε το φράγμα του 1GW στα φωτοβολταϊκά




> Η εγκατεστημένη φωτοβολταϊκή ισχύς στην Ινδία ξεπέρασε το ένα Γιγαβάτ σύμφωνα με στοιχεία του υπουργείου Νέας και Ανανεώσιμης Ενέργειας της χώρας.
> 
> Το 65% της συνολικής εγκατεστημένης ισχύος από φωτοβολταϊκά στην Ινδία βρίσκεται στην επαρχία Γκουχαράτ στα δυτικά της χώρας.
> 
> Η επίτευξη του στόχου του ενός Γιγαβάτ έγινε νωρίτερα από τις προβλέψεις του υπουργείου που ανέμενε 800 Μεγαβάτ στα τέλη του 2012.
> 
> Μέχρι το τέλος του έτους αναμένονται ακόμα 598 Μεγαβάτ από φωτοβολταϊκά.
> 
> Αρωγός στην προσπάθεια ανάπτυξης των φωτοβολταϊκών στην Ινδία έχει σταθεί η κυβέρνηση η οποία θέσπισε πολιτικές προσέλκυσης επενδυτών τόσο εγχώριων όσο και διεθνών.
> ...

----------


## nfotis

Εδώ ταιριάζει και η σημερινή είδηση:

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...178678898.html

έχουν ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥ δρόμο ακόμα...

Ν.Φ.

----------


## konenas

Τι εννοείς;
Η Ινδία είναι η μεγαλύτερη ενεργειακά αναπτυσσόμενη χώρα.
Εκεί πηγαίνουν να αγοράσουν ενέργεια οι κολοσσοί google microsoft.
Ξεπουλάνε την ενέργειά τους σε εξευτελιστικές τιμές και συγχρόνως μετατρέπουν τη χώρα τους σε βασικό πωλητή ενέργειας εκτός των υπηρεσιών.
Αντίθετα από την Κίνα που έχει γίνει η βασική βιομηχανική χώρα, η Ινδία έχει τις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να γίνει η επόμενη παγκόσμια δύναμη.

----------


## ETEOKRITIS02

μα η ινδια ειναι ηδη παγκοσμια δυναμη.

----------


## nfotis

Ναι, και κόπηκε προχτές το ρεύμα στη μισή Ινδία, αφήνοντας 680 εκατομύρια ανθρώπους χωρίς ρεύμα.
Διαβάσατε το link που παράθεσα, ή λέτε για να λέτε;

Παγκόσμια δύναμη, μη χ*σω...

Ν.Φ.

----------


## anon

εδώ ανατινάζονται πυρηνικά εργοστάσια σε χώρα που είναι πρωτοπόρος στην τεχνολογία, παράδειγμα (υποτίθεται) στην ευθιξία, υποδειγμα στην σκληρή δουλειά, και μου μιλάς για τηνΙνδία;;;;;

----------


## cool11

Ti μαθαινω?
Αυξηση στα τιμολογια του ρευματος, γιατι αυξανεται περιπου 50%(!!!!!!) το τελος υπερ ΑΠΕ?
Δηλαδη το οτι βαζουν φωτοβολταϊκά καποιοι, το πληρωνουν οι υπόλοιποι που δεν βαζουν???

- - - Updated - - -

http://news247.gr/eidiseis/oikonomia/akrivoteroi_oi_logariasmoi_ths_deh.1879163.html

http://news247.gr/eidiseis/politiki/xrysh_aygh_o_ellhnas_plhrwnei_xryso_to_hlektriko.1879408.html

Σε αυτη τη χωρα, και τα καλυτερα πραγματα, γινονται με στρεβλο και τρισαθλιο τροπο.

----------


## anon

αυτό ειναι. επιδοματική πολιτική με λεφτά των άλλων. Η' αλλιώς, με ξένα κόλυβα κάνουνε μνημόσυνο.

----------


## hydra7

> μα η ινδια ειναι ηδη παγκοσμια δυναμη.





> Η Ινδία έσπασε το φράγμα του 1GW στα φωτοβολταϊκά


http://www.naftemporiki.gr/photos/sl...w.asp?id=54852

Για αυτήν την χώρα μιλάμε?  :Smile:

----------


## nfotis

Αυτό μου θυμίζει, πόσο έχουν φτάσει οι εγκαταστάσεις φωτοβολταϊκών στη ταπεινή και πτωχή Ελλαδίτσα;

Ν.Φ.

----------


## cool11

Τι τρεχει με το θεμα?

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/pstory.asp?id=2219455

Οι ισχυρες συμβασεις της 25ετιας τι απεγιναν?

----------


## Eaglos

Ότι έγιναν και σε Ισπανία, Ιταλία και προσεχώς και σε άλλες χώρες
που ξυπνάνε και θέλουν φθηνή ενέργεια και όχι να πληρώνουν
αεριτζίδες....

----------


## anon

Eίτε τα πληρώνεις τα φωτοβολταικά και γενικώς ΑΠΕ με αύξηση της τιμή της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας (πέφτει σημαντικά πάντως το κόστος σε σχέση με το παρελθόν, πριν 3 χρόνια ήθελες 40 χιλ για 10άρι πάνελ σήμερα θέλεις λιγότερο απο τα μισά) είτε θα τα πληρώσεις σε πρόστιμα (πρωτόκολλο Κιότο) και σίγουρα με τις συνεχώς αυξανόμενες τιμές των ορυκτών καυσίμων στο μέλλον. Ενώ πριν 10 χρόνια είχε 30 δολλάρια το βαρέλι, σήμερα έχει παγιωθεί ητιμή του πάνω απο τα 100 (τρείς φορές πάνω), και εαν δεν βγούν μεγάλα κοιτάσματα στην φόρα, σίγουρα θα δούμε σύντομα και 200 δολλάρια στο βαρέλι. Τότε θα παρακαλάμε να είχαμε φτιάξει αρκετά φωτοβολταικά.

Πάντως με τις συνεχώς μειούμενες τιμές των πάνελς και τις συνεχώς νέες τεχνολογίες που αυξάνουν την απόδοση, δεν είναι μακριά η μέρα, που θα συμφέρει να βάλεις φωτοβολταικά, απλά και μόνο για να μην πληρώνεις ρεύμα, και όχι να πληρώνεσαι με επιδοματική πολιτική. Αυτό πιστεύω ότι θα συμβεί σύντομα, όταν πιάσουν τους στόχους παραγωγής ενέργειας απο ΑΠΕ προκειμένου να μην πέσει πρόστιμο. Ηδη στις ΗΠΑ έτσι παίζει (tie grid). Δηλαδή έχεις ένα ρολόι, ή δυο, αλλά δεν πληρωνεσαι για την παραγωγή. Απλά μετράνε την κατανάλωση, αφαιρούνε απο όσο κατανάλωσες σε κιλοβατώρες, το πόσο έχεις παραγάγει, και εφόσον είναι πιστωτικές οι κιλοβατώρες (έχεις δώσει περισσότερο ρεύμα απο όσο έχει καταναλώσει) τότε σε πληρώνουν για το επιπλέον ρεύμα που έδωσες, και μαλιστα με τιμές λιανικής, καμμια επιδοματική πολιτική. Εχουν επιδοματική πολιτική στην εγκατάσταση, σε τέτοιο βαθμό που με 8 χιλ ευρώ στήνεις ένα 10αράκι (εδώ έχω βρεί τιμές μέχρι και 17 χιλιάρικα + ΦΠΑ, δηλαδή κάπου στα 21 χιλ σύνολο, σχεδόν τα τριπλάσια).

Το πρόβλημα σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση (εννοώ ελληνική, όχι την αμερικάνικη εκδοχή) είναι ότι μακραίνει πολύ ο χρόνος απόσβεσης.  Ο αμερικάνος, με τα 8 χιλιάρικα (ευρώ, σε δολλάρια μιλάμε για περίπου 10 χιλιάρικα), και εαν υποθέσουμε ότι καταναλώνει πολλά (σαν τυπικός αμερικάνος) δηλαδη έστω 1000 κιλοβατώρες τον μήνα, τότε ουσιαστικά καταναλώνει όσα παράγει στο περίπου. Πόσα θα πλήρωνε εαν δεν είχε φωτοβολταικά; με μέση τιμή 12 σέντς (*)  η ετήσια κατανάλωση ισοδυναμεί με 1440 δολλάρια. Σε 7 χρόνια έχει κάνει απόσβεση. Την ίδια απόσβεση έχει και στην Ελλάδα ο έλληνας που θα βάλει φωτοβολταικα στην στέγη του, με βάση την τρέχουσα επιδοματική πολιτική. Εαν το κράτος επιδοτούσε την τοποθέτηση (και όχι στην παραγωγή), θα είχαμε βασικά το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα αλλά με το πρόβλημα ότι προκαταβολικά θα έπρεπε να δώσει το επίδομα το κράτος, θα εδινε το επίδομα το κράτος (ενω εδώ σιγά σιγά περνάνε το κόστος στον καταναλωτή), και θα ήταν πιο επιρρεπές σε μαμουνιές. Θα έβαζε ο άλλος μαιμού πάνελς, ή ακόμα και χαλασμένα (που μπορεί να μην λειτουργούσαν καν) και θα έπαιρνε το επίδομα. Ενώ τώρα παίρνει μόνο με τη παραγωγή, όσο γράφει το ρολόι. Εβαλες μαιμού μεταχειρισμένα πεθαμενα; Δεν θα βγάλεις φράγκο.

(*) Τοσο βρήκα ότι ειναι η μέση τιμή κιλοβατώρας, εαν και υπάρχουν διακυμάνσεις μεγάλες, μεχρι και 50 σεντς την κιλοβατώρα (Χαβάη).

----------


## GREGORY

Πολύ σωστά και τεκμηριωμένα, απορώ γιατί εδώ δεν μπορούμε να αντιγράψουμε αυτά τα μοντέλα που δουλεύουν, (έχει αποδειχθεί) και ψάχνουμε συνέχεια για πατέντες, γιατί τα πάνελς εδώ να έχουν την διπλάσια τιμή; που 10.000 που 21.000, για την ίδια απόδοση.




> Eίτε τα πληρώνεις τα φωτοβολταικά και γενικώς ΑΠΕ με αύξηση της τιμή της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας (πέφτει σημαντικά πάντως το κόστος σε σχέση με το παρελθόν, πριν 3 χρόνια ήθελες 40 χιλ για 10άρι πάνελ σήμερα θέλεις λιγότερο απο τα μισά) είτε θα τα πληρώσεις σε πρόστιμα (πρωτόκολλο Κιότο) και σίγουρα με τις συνεχώς αυξανόμενες τιμές των ορυκτών καυσίμων στο μέλλον. Ενώ πριν 10 χρόνια είχε 30 δολλάρια το βαρέλι, σήμερα έχει παγιωθεί ητιμή του πάνω απο τα 100 (τρείς φορές πάνω), και εαν δεν βγούν μεγάλα κοιτάσματα στην φόρα, σίγουρα θα δούμε σύντομα και 200 δολλάρια στο βαρέλι. Τότε θα παρακαλάμε να είχαμε φτιάξει αρκετά φωτοβολταικά.
> 
> Πάντως με τις συνεχώς μειούμενες τιμές των πάνελς και τις συνεχώς νέες τεχνολογίες που αυξάνουν την απόδοση, δεν είναι μακριά η μέρα, που θα συμφέρει να βάλεις φωτοβολταικά, απλά και μόνο για να μην πληρώνεις ρεύμα, και όχι να πληρώνεσαι με επιδοματική πολιτική. Αυτό πιστεύω ότι θα συμβεί σύντομα, όταν πιάσουν τους στόχους παραγωγής ενέργειας απο ΑΠΕ προκειμένου να μην πέσει πρόστιμο. Ηδη στις ΗΠΑ έτσι παίζει (tie grid). Δηλαδή έχεις ένα ρολόι, ή δυο, αλλά δεν πληρωνεσαι για την παραγωγή. Απλά μετράνε την κατανάλωση, αφαιρούνε απο όσο κατανάλωσες σε κιλοβατώρες, το πόσο έχεις παραγάγει, και εφόσον είναι πιστωτικές οι κιλοβατώρες (έχεις δώσει περισσότερο ρεύμα απο όσο έχει καταναλώσει) τότε σε πληρώνουν για το επιπλέον ρεύμα που έδωσες, και μαλιστα με τιμές λιανικής, καμμια επιδοματική πολιτική. Εχουν επιδοματική πολιτική στην εγκατάσταση, σε τέτοιο βαθμό που με 8 χιλ ευρώ στήνεις ένα 10αράκι (εδώ έχω βρεί τιμές μέχρι και 17 χιλιάρικα + ΦΠΑ, δηλαδή κάπου στα 21 χιλ σύνολο, σχεδόν τα τριπλάσια).
> 
> Το πρόβλημα σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση (εννοώ ελληνική, όχι την αμερικάνικη εκδοχή) είναι ότι μακραίνει πολύ ο χρόνος απόσβεσης.  Ο αμερικάνος, με τα 8 χιλιάρικα (ευρώ, σε δολλάρια μιλάμε για περίπου 10 χιλιάρικα), και εαν υποθέσουμε ότι καταναλώνει πολλά (σαν τυπικός αμερικάνος) δηλαδη έστω 1000 κιλοβατώρες τον μήνα, τότε ουσιαστικά καταναλώνει όσα παράγει στο περίπου. Πόσα θα πλήρωνε εαν δεν είχε φωτοβολταικά; με μέση τιμή 12 σέντς (*)  η ετήσια κατανάλωση ισοδυναμεί με 1440 δολλάρια. Σε 7 χρόνια έχει κάνει απόσβεση. Την ίδια απόσβεση έχει και στην Ελλάδα ο έλληνας που θα βάλει φωτοβολταικα στην στέγη του, με βάση την τρέχουσα επιδοματική πολιτική. Εαν το κράτος επιδοτούσε την τοποθέτηση (και όχι στην παραγωγή), θα είχαμε βασικά το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα αλλά με το πρόβλημα ότι προκαταβολικά θα έπρεπε να δώσει το επίδομα το κράτος, θα εδινε το επίδομα το κράτος (ενω εδώ σιγά σιγά περνάνε το κόστος στον καταναλωτή), και θα ήταν πιο επιρρεπές σε μαμουνιές. Θα έβαζε ο άλλος μαιμού πάνελς, ή ακόμα και χαλασμένα (που μπορεί να μην λειτουργούσαν καν) και θα έπαιρνε το επίδομα. Ενώ τώρα παίρνει μόνο με τη παραγωγή, όσο γράφει το ρολόι. Εβαλες μαιμού μεταχειρισμένα πεθαμενα; Δεν θα βγάλεις φράγκο.
> 
> (*) Τοσο βρήκα ότι ειναι η μέση τιμή κιλοβατώρας, εαν και υπάρχουν διακυμάνσεις μεγάλες, μεχρι και 50 σεντς την κιλοβατώρα (Χαβάη).

----------


## anon

εμ, δεν ξέρεις; ελληνικό δαιμόνιο!
Εβαλα στον γούγλη
solar panel best price per watt
και απο τις πρώτες επιλογές που μου έβγαλε 
http://www.sunelec.com/

Που έχει για μικρές ποσότητες 1,48 δολλάρια στο βατ
και για μεγάλες ποσότητες <1 δολλάριο στο βάτ.
Ακόμα και με 1,48 στο βατ, σημαίνει ότι στα 10 κιλοβατ είναι 14.800 δολλάρια
δηλαδή σε ευρώ γύρω στα 12,5 χιλιάρικα (μόνο τα πάνελς)
Για ποσότητα (που θα έπαιρνε κάθε σωστός επαγγελματίας), μιλάμε για 10 χιλ δολλάρια
δηλαδή  κάπου 8.500 ευρώ (με 1 δολλάριο στο βατ).
Και έχω δεί τιμές εως και 0,8 δολλάρια στο βατ!!!!
Και όσο πάνε μειώνονται.
Να σκεφτείτε ότι οι μικρότερες τιμές πριν 3-4 χρόνια ήταν στα 4 δολλάρια στο βατ.
Τώρα είναι στο 1/5 !!!!

----------


## sdikr

> εμ, δεν ξέρεις; ελληνικό δαιμόνιο!
> Εβαλα στον γούγλη
> solar panel best price per watt
> και απο τις πρώτες επιλογές που μου έβγαλε 
> http://www.sunelec.com/
> 
> Που έχει για μικρές ποσότητες 1,48 δολλάρια στο βατ
> και για μεγάλες ποσότητες <1 δολλάριο στο βάτ.
> Ακόμα και με 1,48 στο βατ, σημαίνει ότι στα 10 κιλοβατ είναι 14.800 δολλάρια
> ...


Δεν είναι όμως μόνο τα πανελ,  θέλει και άλλα πράγματα,  μετά βάλε δασμούς φπα κλπ και ίσως να μην βγαίνει τόσο τρομερή η διαφορά (10κ με 21κ)

12,5 χιλ δολάρια είναι 10,176.61  ευρώ και όχι 8,5

----------


## anon

> Δεν είναι όμως μόνο τα πανελ,  θέλει και άλλα πράγματα,  μετά βάλε δασμούς φπα κλπ και ίσως να μην βγαίνει τόσο τρομερή η διαφορά (10κ με 21κ)
> 
> 12,5 χιλ δολάρια είναι 10,176.61  ευρώ και όχι 8,5


τα 8.5 χιλ ευρώ τα βγάζω με τιμή πάνελς (χοντρική) στα 10 χιλ δολλάρια. Για την ακρίβεια χοντρική και σε ποσότητα πάνε ακόμη χαμηλότερα, στα 8 χιλ δολλάρια, δηλαδή κάπου στα 6.700 ευρώ (*)... Είπατε τίποτε;

Απο την άλλη, δεν έχεις άδικο, ότι υπάρχουν και άλλα κόστη. Απο όσο διάβασα σε διάφορα άρθρα σχετικά, για μια οικιακή εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταικών, δηλαδή σχετικά μικρή (πχ 10 κιλοβάτ), τα πάνελς αντιπροσωπεύουν περίπου το 60% του συνολικού κόστους. Εχεις επιπλέον κόστος ινβέρτερ (δεν πέφτουν εδώ οι τιμές τουλάχιστον σημαντικά), κόστος απο σύστημα στερέωσης, εγκατάστασης των πάνελς και καλωδίωσης.  Και φυσικά ΦΠΑ.

(*) Μιλάω για συνολική ισχύ 10 κιλοβάτ

----------


## GREGORY

Τελικά μήπως τα φωτοβολταϊκά είναι απλά ένα τραπεζικό προϊόν;

----------


## maik

> Τελικά μήπως τα φωτοβολταϊκά είναι απλά ένα τραπεζικό προϊόν;


Ετσι το εχουν καταντησει, οπως και αλλα πολλα.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Τελικά μήπως τα φωτοβολταϊκά είναι απλά ένα τραπεζικό προϊόν;


Εύστοχο.


Σε περίπου 5-10 χρόνια που θα έχουν γίνει όντως προσιτά τα φωτοβολταϊκά για οικιακή κι όχι μόνο χρήση, αναμένω αντιδράσεις από κυβερνήσεις και ΕΕ.
Αραγε από την επιδότηση μήπως το γυρίσουν στην υπερφορολόγηση?

Ετσι που πάνε τα πράγματα σε 10 χρόνια όλοι θα μπορούν να έχουν εφεδρική ενέργεια, αρκετές ώρες της ημέρας, για όλο τον χρόνο, σε ελκυστικό κόστος. Ηδη από τώρα κάποιοι διαφημίζουν το πακέτο τους για εφεδρική ενέργεια-ασφάλεια στην τηλεόραση.
Μέχρι τότε όνο για πλυντήριο, ηλεκτρική σκούπα και κουζίνα θα χρειάζονται την έξτρα δύναμη της ΔΕΗ (ή του αερίου)

----------


## anon

Τα φωτοβολταικά είναι ήδη ΠΡΟΣΙΤΑ. 
Ας ξεχάσουμε την επιδοματική πώληση ρεύματος απο πάνελς.
Αυτή την στιγμή η ΔΕΗ πουλά το ρεύμα κάπου στα 12 σεντς την κιλοβατώρα, μαζί με ΦΠΑ και τα λοιπά τέλη ρευματος (όχι δηματικά, ΕΡΤ, χαράτσια, τέλος υπερ τελωνειακών κλπ). Και υπόψιν ότι η τιμή ρεύματος συνεχώς ανεβαίνει, και θα ανέβει πολύ ακόμη.
Πόσο κοστίζει το ρεύμα απο πάνελς; Με δεδομένο ότι στα 20 έτη έχουν όλα εγγυημένη απόδοση 80%, ας κάνουμε έναν λογαριασμό πόσο κοστίζει η κιλοβατώρα, με απόσβεση στα 20 χρόνια.
Σήμερα ένα δεκαράκι (10 κιλοβατ ισχύς) κοστίζει κομπλέ με ΦΠΑ κάπου 20 χιλιάρικα.
Το σύστημα αυτό δίνει σε ετήσια βάση, ανάλογα με την περιοχή (άλλο Κρήτη άλλο Γρεβενα), απο 12 έως 14 χιλιάδες κιλοβατώρες. Καινούργιο. Επειδή πέφτει η απόδοση με τον χρόνο, στα 20 χρόνια θα έχει μέση ετήσια απόδοση 90%. Αρα αν πάρουμε το όχι αισιόδοξο 12 χιλιάδες κιλοβατώρες, επι 20 χρονια επι απόδοση 90% έχουμε συνολικά 216000 κιλοβατώρες. 
Εαν κάνουμε διαίρεση με τα 20000 που δώσαμε βγαίνει κόστος ανα κιλοβατώρα 0.09 ευρώ.


Κάποιος θα πεί, ναι ρε φιλαράκι, αλλά τα δίνεις τα 20 χιλ μπροστά για τα επόμενα 20 χρόνια, που εαν ήταν σε τράπεζα θα έπαιρνες και τόκο. Απο την άλλη όμως: α) Δεν είναι μόνο 20 χρόνια η διάρκεια ζωής των πάνελς, απλά στα 20 χρόνια σου δινουν εγγυηση 80%. Αν και δεν έχω δεί εγγύηση για 30 έτη, έστω ότι στα 30 είναι 60%.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι για τα πρώτα 20 έτη έχουμε παραγωγή 216.000 κιλοβατώρες.
Για τα επόμενα 10 έτη, ως τα 30 δηλαδή, έχουμε παραγωγή 12.000 * 10 * ( (80+60)/2)/100 = 120.000 * 0.7 = 84.000 Σύνολο στα 30 έτη, 300 χιλ κιλοβατώρες.
Κόστος κιλοβατώρας, 20.000/300.000 = 0,066 ευρω/κιλοβατώρα ή 6,6 σέντς.
Τα μισά λεφτά απο ότι πληρώνουμε ήδη τώρα.

Μειονεκτήματα. Επένδυση με μακροχρόνια απόσβεση. Στην σημερινή εποχή που έχουμε μάθει στον καταναλωτισμό, και ότι ολα ακόμα και αυτοκίνητα, δεν ξεπερνούν α 10 χρόνια ζωής, είναι δυσκολοχώνευτο τα 30 έτη συνολικής χρήσης / απόσβεσης.

----------


## Tsene

*Φωτοβολταϊκά ...Το μεγάλο κόλπο που οδηγεί στη χρεοκοπία τη ΔΕΗ*

Όταν το 2009 ένας άσχετος ή λιγότερος έξυπνος αλλά όπως αποδείχθηκε κουτοπόνηρος πολιτικός μιλούσε για αναδιαπραγμάτευση του αγωγού Μουργκάς -Αλεξανδρούπολη και πράσινη ανάπτυξη στην κεντρική πλατεία της Λάρισας αγλύκαντοι χωριάτες χειροκροτούσαν ..Μόνο που δεν έβλεπαν το τέλος τους...

Το Μεγάλο κόλπο στήθηκε αριστοτεχνικά με τα φωτοβολταϊκά και μάλιστα ποντάροντας στην ευαισθησία του Έλληνα για το περιβάλλον και την ποιότητα ζωής !

Έτσι μια παρέα έστησε το μεγαλύτερο κόλπο του αιώνα που μπροστά της η αγορά του αιώνα και τα υποβρύχια του Άκη είναι σταγόνα στο Ωκεανό

Ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία με τις άδειες για φωτοβολταϊκά και επένδυσαν αρκετοί αφού οι γυρολόγοι της Μπιρμπίλη με την συνοδεία της Οικογένειας Παπανδρέου είχε προετοιμάσει το έδαφος υποσχέθηκαν εγγυημένη τιμή πώλησης τα 54 σεντς την κιλοβατώρα αγορά όταν η ΔΕΗ πουλούσε στον καταναλωτή 14 σεντ !
Υποσχέθηκαν πλήρη χρηματοδότηση του έργου με τα γνωστά παπαγαλάκια ,γραφεία εγκαταστάσεων φωτοβολταϊκών οι οποίοι σε χρόνο ρεκόρ υποσχέθηκαν γρήγορες διαδικασίες αλλά αυξήθηκε το κόστος εγκατάστασης κατά 100 % των φωτοβολταϊκών αλλά όπως λέγανε τα παπαγαλάκια τι σε νοιάζει τραβάς μια υπερτιμολόγηση και καλύπτεις το κόστος !

Μόνο που κάποιος έπρεπε να πληρώσει αυτό το κόστος η Μπιρμπίλη αφού πέρασε νομοσχέδιο που απαγορεύετε την εξόρυξη λιγνίτη έστειλε και μερικούς δήθεν αγανακτισμένους να φωνάξουν έξω απο τα εργοτάξια της ΔΕΗ και το κόλπο έπιασε !

Τρέχαν όλοι στο κάμπο της Θεσσαλίας να φυτέψουν φωτοβολταϊκά και βουνά της Πίνδου ανεμογεννήτριες
Στο κόλπο νομάρχες ,δήμαρχοι ,δημοτικοί σύμβουλοι έστησαν σε μια νύχτα ετερίες και απλά έπαιρναν την μίζα απο τους Γερμανούς που είχαν την τεχνολογία και την τεχνογνωσία ...Αλλά τώρα ήρθε ή ώρα του λογαριασμού ...45% αύξηση του τέλους για τις ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας στους λογαριασμούς της ΔΕΗ ...Η ΔΕΗ έχει έτοιμα εργοτάξια και φράγματα αλλά δεν της δίνουν το δικαίωμα να παράξει η ίδια ενέργεια ...

Η ΔΕΗ δεν μπορεί βέβαια να αγοράζει με 54 σεντς και να πουλάει με 14 οπότε δύο λύσεις υπάρχουν και θα εφαρμοστούν και οι δύο μείωση της εγγυημένης τιμής στα φωτοβολταϊκά και αύξηση της τιμής του ρεύματος με παράλληλη αύξηση του τέλους για τις ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας πάλι στους λογαριασμούς των νοικοκυριών !
Η Μπιρμπίλη με τον γκόμενο και το τέκνο της στην Ευρώπη με μισθό 8χιλιάδων ευρώ ,ο γκόμενος ο γνωστός που πήρε την μίζα για το C4I και τα κορόιδα να πληρώσουν την νύφη !

Η πρόβλεψη η ΔΕΗ θα σπάσει σε κερδοφόρα και μή και θα πουληθεί ...

Οι Γερμανοί διαμαρτύρονται γιατί οι Κινέζοι έριξαν την αγορά των φωτοβολταϊκών ...κερδισμένοι και αυτοί !
Οι Μόνοι κερδισμένοι είναι οι νομάρχες ,οι δήμαρχοι ,οι σύμβουλοι ,οι τεχνοκράτες των πολιτικών γραφείων και οι μεγάλοι χαμένοι εμείς ...

Για τον αγωγό Μπουργκάς Αλεξανδρούπολη θα πούμε σε λίγο το ότι ο Παπανδρέου κυκλοφορεί ακόμη στην Ελλάδα και ελεύθερος είναι πρόκληση !

Πακέτο μέτρων για την αποκατάσταση της ρευστότητας στην αγορά ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας και τον περιορισμό της επιβάρυνσης των καταναλωτών, ανακοίνωσε το υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος, Ενέργειας και Κλιματικής Αλλαγής.

Με αποφάσεις του υφυπουργού Ασημάκη Παπαγεωργίου, αναστέλλεται η διαδικασία χορήγησης νέων αδειών για φωτοβολταϊκά και μειώνονται δραστικά οι εγγυημένες τιμές απορρόφησης της ενέργειας από φωτοβολταϊκές μονάδες.

Παράλληλα, ενεργοποιείται ο νόμος που προβλέπει απόδοση μέρους του τέλους ΕΡΤ που περιλαμβάνεται στους λογαριασμούς της ΔΕΗ, για την ενίσχυση του λογαριασμού των Ανανεώσιμων Πηγών Ενέργειας (ΑΠΕ).

Η δέσμη μέτρων, σύμφωνα με πηγές του ΥΠΕΚΑ, κρίθηκε αναγκαία προκειμένου να αποφευχθεί μεγαλύτερη αύξηση του τέλους ΑΠΕ που πληρώνουν τα νοικοκυριά και οι επιχειρήσεις μέσω των λογαριασμών ρεύματος.

Οι νέες χρεώσεις για το τέλος ΑΠΕ (ΕΤΜΕΑΡ) που ανακοινώθηκαν την Πέμπτη από τη Ρυθμιστική Αρχή Ενέργειας (ΡΑΕ) είναι αυξημένες μεσοσταθμικά κατά 34% (46% για τα νοικοκυριά), όμως οι ανατιμήσεις θα ήταν πενταπλάσιες αν δεν λαμβάνονταν τα μέτρα αυτά.

Αδειες για φωτοβολταϊκά

Σε ό,τι αφορά την αναστολή της αδειοδοτικής διαδικασίας, η απόφαση προβλέπει ότι δεν θα υποβάλλονται νέα αιτήματα για χορήγηση άδειας παραγωγής και έκδοση προσφοράς σύνδεσης φωτοβολταϊκών, ενώ τα αιτήματα που εκκρεμούν δεν εξετάζονται. Συνεχίζεται, όμως, κανονικά η αδειοδοτική διαδικασία για έργα με άδεια παραγωγής, καθώς και έργα που εξαιρούνται από την υποχρέωση λήψης άδειας παραγωγής και έχουν δεσμευτική προσφορά σύνδεσης. Επίσης εξαιρούνται από την αναστολή τα φωτοβολταϊκά στις στέγες και τα έργα που έως την ημερομηνία της αναστολής είχαν ενταχθεί σε διαδικασία fast track.

Σύμφωνα με τα τελευταία διαθέσιμα στοιχεία, η ισχύς των έργων που συνεχίζουν (δηλαδή δεν υπάγονται στην απόφαση αναστολής) υπολογίζεται σε 5.500 μεγαβάτ (MW), από τα οποία 3.700 MW διαθέτουν άδεια παραγωγής, και 1.800 MW, που εξαιρούνται από την υποχρέωση λήψης άδειας παραγωγής, διαθέτουν δεσμευτική προσφορά σύνδεσης. Με τα μεγέθη αυτά έχουν ήδη υπερκαλυφθεί οι στόχοι για το 2020 και αυτός ήταν ένας από τους λόγους που αποφασίστηκε η αναστολή.

Εγγυημένες τιμές απορρόφησης

Η μείωση της εγγυημένης τιμής απορρόφησης της ενέργειας από φωτοβολταϊκά αποφασίστηκε για να περιοριστεί το έλλειμμα του λογαριασμού των ανανεώσιμων πηγών, που υπερβαίνει τα 300 εκατ. ευρώ. Επισημαίνεται ότι οι τιμές αυτές (feed in tariff) ήταν από τις υψηλότερες στην Ευρώπη, παρά τις μειώσεις που μεσολάβησαν, ενώ ρόλο έπαιξε και το γεγονός ότι το κόστος εγκατάστασης των φωτοβολταϊκών έχει μειωθεί δραστικά τα τελευταία χρόνια λόγω ωρίμανσης της τεχνολογίας. Οι μειώσεις αφορούν τις νεοεισερχόμενες μονάδες, δεν έχουν δηλαδή αναδρομική ισχύ και δεν αφορούν τις ήδη λειτουργούσες.

Οι μειώσεις στις εγγυημένες τιμές αγοράς της ενέργειας από φωτοβολταϊκά φθάνουν μέχρι 46% (οι μεγαλύτερες μειώσεις έγιναν στα φ/β που εγκαθίστανται στις στέγες) και, όπως προέβλεπε ήδη η νομοθεσία, οι τιμές θα βαίνουν μειούμενες τα επόμενα χρόνια. Για την τρέχουσα περίοδο (Αύγουστος 2012), οι τιμές διαμορφώνονται ως εξής:

Για μονάδες ισχύος πάνω από 100 κιλοβάτ στο διασυνδεδεμένο σύστημα, 180 ευρώ ανά μεγαβατώρα (από 271,64).
Για μονάδες κάτω από 100 κιλοβάτ στο διασυνδεδεμένο σύστημα και για μονάδες ανεξαρτήτως ισχύος στο μη διασυνδεδεμένο σύστημα δηλαδή στα νησιά, 225 ευρώ ανά μεγαβατώρα (από 305,6).
Για τα φωτοβολταϊκά στις στέγες η τιμή πέφτει στα 250 ευρώ ανά μεγαβατώρα, από 470,25.
ΕΡΤ για τον λογαριασμό των ΑΠΕ. Τα έσοδα από την παρακράτηση αυτή εκτιμάται ότι θα φθάσουν στα 75 εκατ. ευρώ το χρόνο.

«Σε σημείο κατάρρευσης»

Το ΥΠΕΚΑ στη σχετική ανακοίνωση αφήνει αιχμές για χρόνια προβλήματα και εσφαλμένο σχεδιασμό, επισημαίνοντας:

«Οι στρεβλώσεις στο ρυθμιστικό πλαίσιο, οι κακοί υπολογισμοί, η σημαντική απόκλιση των πραγματικών μεγεθών και των εκτιμήσεων των παραμέτρων που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για τον υπολογισμό του ΕΤΜΕΑΡ, οι οφειλές των εταιρειών Energa και Hellas Power, που παραμένουν σε δεσμευμένους λογαριασμούς και οι καθυστερήσεις χρόνων, έφτασαν σε σημείο κατάρρευσης την αγορά ενέργειας, που θα προκαλούσε ανυπολόγιστες ζημιές στην οικονομία της χώρας. Αρχικοί υπολογισμοί για τη διάσωση της αγοράς οδηγούσαν σε υπέρογκες επιβαρύνσεις των απλών καταναλωτών, οι οποίοι θα καλούνταν για ακόμη μια φορά να σώσουν την κατάσταση με κατακόρυφες αυξήσεις στα τιμολόγια ρεύματος».

http://trikalagr.blogspot.gr

- - - Updated - - -

* «Τσεκούρι» στις εγγυημένες τιμές των φωτοβολταϊκών*

Μειώσεις στις εγγυημένες τιμές των φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων που φτάνουν το 46% για τα οικιακά και αναστολή της έκδοσης νέων αδειών παραγωγής ρεύματος από τον ήλιο, με εξαίρεση τα φωτοβολταϊκά στις στέγες των σπιτιών, ανακοίνωσε ο υφυπουργός ΠΕΚΑ Ασημάκης Παπαγεωργίου.

Η δέσμη αυτών των μέτρων σε συνδυασμό με εκείνο της διάθεσης ποσοστού 25% του ειδικού λογαριασμού της ΕΡΤ για την αγορά των ΑΠΕ εντάσσεται στην προσπάθεια περιορισμού του ελλείμματος στην ηλεκτρική ενέργεια, που απειλεί με κατάρρευση την αγορά.

Πιο συγκεκριμένα, τα μέτρα έχουν ως εξής:

1. Αναστέλλεται προσωρινά η υποβολή νέων αιτημάτων για εγκαταστάσεις φωτοβολταϊκών
Με την αναστολή της αδειοδοτικής διαδικασίας δεν εξετάζονται νέα αιτήματα για χορήγηση άδειας παραγωγής και έκδοση προσφοράς σύνδεσης, καθώς και τα αντίστοιχα αιτήματα που εκκρεμούν. Συνεχίζουν όμως ακωλύτως την αδειοδοτική διαδικασία έργα με άδεια παραγωγής, καθώς και έργα που εξαιρούνται από την υποχρέωση λήψης άδειας παραγωγής και έχουν δεσμευτική προσφορά σύνδεσης. Από τις προβλέψεις της Υ.Α. εξαιρούνται τα Φ/Β στις στέγες και τα έργα που έως την ημερομηνία της αναστολής είχαν ενταχθεί σε διαδικασία fast track.
Σύμφωνα με πρόσφατα στοιχεία (τέλος Ιουνίου 2012) η ισχύς των έργων που συνεχίζουν απρόσκοπτα την εξέλιξη τους (δηλ. δεν υπάγονται στις προβλέψεις της προαναφερθείσας Υ.Α. για την αναστολή της διαδικασίας αδειοδότησης και χορήγησης προσφορών σύνδεσης για Φ/Β σταθμούς) υπολογίζεται περίπου σε 5.500 MW, εκ των οποίων έργα συνολικής ισχύος 3.700 MW διαθέτουν άδεια παραγωγής, ενώ έργα συνολικής ισχύος 1.800 MW, που εξαιρούνται από την υποχρέωση λήψης άδειας παραγωγής, διαθέτουν δεσμευτική προσφορά σύνδεσης. Από τα έργα αυτά περίπου 1.750 MW έχουν υπογράψει σύμβαση πώλησης.

Ταυτόχρονα στο τέλος Ιουνίου 2012 σε κανονική λειτουργία βρίσκονταν 1.015 MW φωτοβολταϊκών εγκαταστάσεων, εκ των οποίων τα 195 MW αφορούσαν σε εγκαταστάσεις του ειδικού προγράμματος Φ/Β στις στέγες.

Η επιδιωκόμενη εγκατεστημένη ισχύς των φωτοβολταϊκών σταθμών (Φ/Β) είναι 1.500 MW για το 2014 και 2.200 MW για το 2020, ενώ η συνολική ισχύς για την οποία έχουν υπογραφεί συμβάσεις πώλησης είναι 2.570 ΜW (εκ των οποίων τα 820 ΜW σε λειτουργία, εκτός των Φ/Β του ειδικού προγράμματος στεγών), ήτοι σημαντικά μεγαλύτερη από την επιδιωκόμενη ισχύ για το έτος 2014 αλλά και μεγαλύτερη από την αντίστοιχη για το έτος 2020

2. Αποφασίζεται μείωση των τιμών για νεοεισερχόμενες Φωτοβολταϊκές εγκαταστάσεις
Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την ευρωπαϊκή εμπειρία, όπως αποτυπώνεται και στη γνωμοδότηση υπ' αριθ. 5/2012 της ΡΑΕ, σε σχέση με τις εγγυημένες τιμές πώλησης ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας από Φ/Β σταθμούς, προκύπτει ότι οι τιμές αυτές στην Ελλάδα, το πρώτο εξάμηνο του 2012, συνέχιζαν να είναι μεταξύ των υψηλότερων στην Ευρώπη. Επιπλέον, η σημαντικά υψηλότερη ηλιοφάνεια στη χώρα μας, συγκριτικά με τις περισσότερες χώρες, οδηγεί σε αρκετά υψηλότερο μεσοσταθμικό έσοδο ανά εγκατεστημένο kW, γεγονός που έχει ως αποτέλεσμα, παρά τις μειώσεις των εγγυημένων τιμών, οι επενδύσεις να αποφέρουν ικανοποιητικά έσοδα.

Σύμφωνα και με στοιχεία από τις τελευταίες γνωμοδοτήσεις της ΡΑΕ το κόστος προμήθειας και εγκατάστασης για την ανάπτυξη φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων, μεταξύ Ιανουαρίου 2012 και Αυγούστου 2012, έχει μειωθεί κατά 14% περίπου για Φ/Β εγκαταστάσεις σε στέγες, κατά 10% περίπου για Φ/Β εγκαταστάσεις έως 100kW και κατά 11% περίπου για Φ/Β εγκαταστάσεις άνω των 100kW.

Επιπλέον, λόγω της ανάγκης να διασφαλιστεί η βιωσιμότητα του μηχανισμού πληρωμής των παραγωγών ΑΠΕ, ώστε να συνεχιστεί απρόσκοπτα τόσο η λειτουργία των εγκατεστημένων μονάδων όσο και η υλοποίηση νέων και λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την κατάσταση της οικονομίας (αυξημένο κόστος δανεισμού, επισφάλειες κτλ) κρίθηκε αναγκαίο να επικαιροποιηθούν οι υφιστάμενες εγγυημένες τιμές πώλησης της Η/Ε από Φ/Β σταθμούς.

3. Αποφασίζεται η διάθεση του 25% του τέλους υπέρ ΕΡΤ για την ενίσχυση του Ειδικού Λογαριασμού
Η Κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση εξασφαλίζει επιπλέον έσοδα για τον Ειδικό Λογαριασμό εφαρμόζοντας για πρώτη φορά το νόμο, που δίνει ακριβώς αυτή τη δυνατότητα.

Εκτιμάται, ότι τα έσοδα από την παρακράτηση υπέρ του Ειδικού Λογαριασμού θα προσεγγίσουν φέτος περίπου τα 75 εκατομμύρια ευρώ. Το ποσοστό της παρακράτησης θα επανεξετάζεται ανά έτος.

Διαβάστε περισσότερα εδώ

Πηγή: Πρώτο Θέμα

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Άρα και εδώ εξαπάτησαν τον κόσμο που έτρεξε να επενδύσει σε Φ/Β και γενικά σε ΑΠΕ.

Ελλάς το μεγαλείο σου!!!!!

----------


## Eaglos

Σε μερικά χρόνια η Ελλάδα θα έχει γίνει ένα σκουπιδότοπος τσιμέντου και πάνελ.
Παράλληλα η Γερμανία συζητά να ανοίξει νέες λιγνιτικές μονάδες γιατί ανάπτυξη
με ακριβό ρεύμα και αστάθεια στο δίκτυο δεν υπάρχει... Κατά τα άλλα Greenpeace, 
Σκαι και λοιπά πληρωμένα παπαγαλάκια συνεχίζουν το παραμύθι για πράσινους 
ανεμιστήρες και πάνελ που βγάζουν χρυσάφι και οι ντόπιοι πολιτικοί βαράνε παλαμάκια. 

Ο κόσμος που εξαπάτησαν ας πρόσεχε (όπως είπε και ο αλήτης ο Σημίτης όταν 
τους έφαγε τις αποταμιεύσεις με το σκάνδαλο του Χρηματιστηρίου). Ας πρόσεχε
επίσης όταν δενόταν χειροπόδαρα για 20-30 χρόνια με στεγαστικό...Όταν σε 
"εγγυημένο" εισόδημα η τράπεζα εξακολουθεί να σου υποθηκεύει το χωράφι
τότε πρέπει να είσαι πολλούς τόνους μ...κας για να προχωρήσεις.

----------


## nfotis

@Eaglos:
Υπόψιν ότι ένας σημαντικός λόγος για τα επερχόμενα λιγνιτικά/λιθάνθρακα εργοστάσια στη Γερμανία είναι το κλείσιμο των πυρηνικών αντιδραστήρων.

Και σίγουρα τα αιολικά (κυρίως) και τα φωτοβολταϊκά (δευτερευόντως) κατάντησαν μια φάμπρικα επιδοτήσεων και 'δώσε κι εμένα μπάρμπα'. Ολη αυτή η μηχανή με το 'τέλος ΑΠΕ' μπορώ να σου πω ότι στήθηκε σε βάρος των καταναλωτών (τουλάχιστον βραχυπρόθεσμα - μακροπρόθεσμα, η ιδέα απεξάρτησης από το εισαγόμενο πετρέλαιο με βρίσκει σύμφωνο)

Προσωπικά προτιμώ τα φωτοβολταϊκά παρά τα αιολικά ως συμπληρωματική πηγή 'peak power', καθώς τυχαίνει να παράγουν τη μεγαλύτερη ισχύ ακριβώς τότε που τη χρειαζόμαστε (καλοκαίρι μεσημέρι)

Όταν βλέπεις τράπεζα να λυσσάει να σου πουλήσει δάνειο, να ξέρεις ότι κάποιο λάκκο έχει η φάβα.

Ν.Φ.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> @Eaglos:
> Υπόψιν ότι ένας σημαντικός λόγος για τα επερχόμενα λιγνιτικά/λιθάνθρακα εργοστάσια στη Γερμανία είναι το κλείσιμο των πυρηνικών αντιδραστήρων.
> 
> Και σίγουρα τα αιολικά (κυρίως) και τα φωτοβολταϊκά (δευτερευόντως) κατάντησαν μια φάμπρικα επιδοτήσεων και 'δώσε κι εμένα μπάρμπα'. Ολη αυτή η μηχανή με το 'τέλος ΑΠΕ' μπορώ να σου πω ότι στήθηκε σε βάρος των καταναλωτών (τουλάχιστον βραχυπρόθεσμα - μακροπρόθεσμα, η ιδέα απεξάρτησης από το εισαγόμενο πετρέλαιο με βρίσκει σύμφωνο)
> 
> Προσωπικά προτιμώ τα φωτοβολταϊκά παρά τα αιολικά ως συμπληρωματική πηγή 'peak power', καθώς τυχαίνει να παράγουν τη μεγαλύτερη ισχύ ακριβώς τότε που τη χρειαζόμαστε (καλοκαίρι μεσημέρι)
> 
> Όταν βλέπεις τράπεζα να λυσσάει να σου πουλήσει δάνειο, να ξέρεις ότι κάποιο λάκκο έχει η φάβα.
> 
> Ν.Φ.


Οι ανεμογεννήτριες έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερη απόδοση από τα Φ/Β, αλλά έχουν κι αυτές τα προβλήματά τους.

Έπειτα δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε οτι αποδίδουν ενέργεια νύχτα μέρα, αρκεί να υπάρχει άνεμος και η Ελλάδα είναι μια Χώρα που έχει αυτό το πλεονέκτημα.

----------


## narsis

Δεν είναι ότι διαφωνώ με το "πνεύμα" της υπόθεσης ότι τα φωτοβολταϊκά είναι και υπερτιμημένα αλλά και (κακώς) η χώρα επικεντρώθηκε σε αυτά κατά 80% σα να μην υπάρχουν κι άλλες ΑΠΕ ή όχι πηγές ενέργειας.
Ωστόσο ανακρίβειες δεν ενισχύουν τα παραπάνω επιχειρήματα, μάλλον τα αποδυναμώνουν. Εξαπάτηση η μείωση τιμών; Γιατί; Δηλαδή έπρεπε να κρατήσουν τις (απαράδεκτα υψηλές κατά τη γνώμη μου) τιμές αγοράς της κιλοβατώρας εσαεί; Μήπως από το 2007 δεν προβλεπόταν η σταδιακή μείωση των τιμών; Επειδή δηλαδη κάποιοι "δέσανε" τις άδειες και δεν υλοποιούν την κατασκευή των πάρκων τους γιατί περίμεναν να πέσουν οι τιμές ή γιατί ήταν "αεριτζήδες" και πλέον τους κακοφαίνεται η μείωση; Άλλωστε η μείωση που αποφασίστηκε απλά να είναι πιο γρήγορη από ότι προβλεπόταν με το προηγούμενο καθεστώς, ΔΕΝ επηρεάζει αυτούς που ήδη είναι παραγωγοί και δίνει ένα περιθώριο να γίνουν παραγωγοί όσοι έχουν ήδη κλείσει τιμή. Απλά πλέον δεν θα τους "περιμένει εσαεί" με κλειδωμένη τιμή. Πράγμα που είναι δίκαιο και σωστό imho.
Επίσης τι θα πει γιατί η τράπεζα βάζει υποθήκη στο χωράφι; Τι σχέση έχει το τι διασφαλίσεις ζητάει ή όχι μια τράπεζα με τη σχέση σου με ΛΑΓΗΕ/ΔΕΣΜΗΕ/ΑΔΔΗΕ ή όπως σκατά το λένε; Δηλαδή αν εσύ είσαι #@$@# και δεν έχεις π.χ. φορολογική ενημερότητα και δεν σε πληρώνουν έχεις την αίσθηση ότι η όποια τράπεζα θα πάρει το 3ο; Πάντως για να ακριβολογούμε, ΔΕΝ βάζουν υποθήκη στο χωράφι. 1ον γιατί τα χωράφια ως συνήθως έχουν απειροελάχιστη αξία 2ον γιατί βάζουν πλασματικό ενέχυρο στον εξοπλισμό που είναι και το μέρος που έχει την αξία και το βάζουν (πέρα από την όποια λογιστική διασφάλιση) για να μην έχεις δικαίωμα να τον πουλήσεις για τη διάρκεια του δανείου.
Just my 2 cents

----------


## anon

Το σωστό θα ήταν επιδότηση με μια τέτοια τιμή ώστε ακόμα και με δάνειο να γίνεται απόσβεση σε συγκεκριμένο αριθμό ετών, πχ 7.
Οπότε ανάλογα με το μέσο όρο των τρέχουσας τιμής εγκατάστασης, και τα τιμολόγια εγκατάστασης (που δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνουν τον μέσο όρο), να βγαίνει η τιμή της επιδότησης, κυμαινόμενη, συνεχώς. Ετσι ο καθένας θα ξέρει ότι ασχέτως κόστους, σε επτά χρόνια σοφαρίζει την επένδυση. Δεν βγάζει τίποτε για 7 έτη.

Για μετά τα 7 έτη η τιμή θα ειναι η τρέχουσα τιμή πώλησης κιλοβατώρας όπως των νεοεισερχόμενων στα φωτοβολταικά.

Δηλαδη. Πριν 5 χρόνια για ένα δεκαράκι ήθελες κάπου 40 χιλιάρικα. Με απόδοση 13000 κιλοβατώρες τον χρονο, σε 7 χρόνια έχεις 85.000 κιλοβατώρες (*). Αρα προκειμένου να αποσβέσεις στα 7 έτη, πρέπει να πληρώνεσαι στα 0,47 ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα. Σε άλλα δύο χρόνια, το 2014 δηλαδή θα έχουν συμπληρωθεί τα 7 έτη. Τότε θα αρχίσει να πληρώνεται με την τρέχουσα (μικρότερη) τιμή πώλησης. Εξάλλου απόσβεση έχει γίνει, ότι παίρνει είναι κέρδος. Εαν λοιπόν υποθέσουμε οτι το 2014 το κόστος για ένα δεκαράκι είναι στα 16.000 ευρώ, αυτό σημαίνει τιμή πώλησης κιλοβατώρας 16/85=0,19 ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα. Αλλοι θα μπορούσαν να πούν ότι μετά την 7ετία, που θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί η απόσβεση, να μην επιδοτείται η τιμή ρεύματος, και να πωλείται σύμφωνα με την μέση τιμή πώλησης παραγωγών ηλεκτρικου ρεύματος.


(*) Εβαλα και απώλειες στα 7 χρόνια, μιας και σταδιακά μειώνεται η παραγωγή των πάνελς.

----------


## GREGORY

Σωστό το σκεπτικό, για να μην εφαρμόζεται όμως, σημαίνει οτι μπαίνουν και άλλοι παράγοντες η παράμετροι στη μέση και τα πράγματα αλλάζουν, αυτό όμως που είναι σίγουρο, είναι οτι το όλο θέμα λειτουργεί πολύ καλά για τις τράπεζες για τις οποίες είναι πρωταρχικά στημένο το σκηνικό.




> Το σωστό θα ήταν επιδότηση με μια τέτοια τιμή ώστε ακόμα και με δάνειο να γίνεται απόσβεση σε συγκεκριμένο αριθμό ετών, πχ 7.
> Οπότε ανάλογα με το μέσο όρο των τρέχουσας τιμής εγκατάστασης, και τα τιμολόγια εγκατάστασης (που δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνουν τον μέσο όρο), να βγαίνει η τιμή της επιδότησης, κυμαινόμενη, συνεχώς. Ετσι ο καθένας θα ξέρει ότι ασχέτως κόστους, σε επτά χρόνια σοφαρίζει την επένδυση. Δεν βγάζει τίποτε για 7 έτη.
> 
> Για μετά τα 7 έτη η τιμή θα ειναι η τρέχουσα τιμή πώλησης κιλοβατώρας όπως των νεοεισερχόμενων στα φωτοβολταικά.
> 
> Δηλαδη. Πριν 5 χρόνια για ένα δεκαράκι ήθελες κάπου 40 χιλιάρικα. Με απόδοση 13000 κιλοβατώρες τον χρονο, σε 7 χρόνια έχεις 85.000 κιλοβατώρες (*). Αρα προκειμένου να αποσβέσεις στα 7 έτη, πρέπει να πληρώνεσαι στα 0,47 ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα. Σε άλλα δύο χρόνια, το 2014 δηλαδή θα έχουν συμπληρωθεί τα 7 έτη. Τότε θα αρχίσει να πληρώνεται με την τρέχουσα (μικρότερη) τιμή πώλησης. Εξάλλου απόσβεση έχει γίνει, ότι παίρνει είναι κέρδος. Εαν λοιπόν υποθέσουμε οτι το 2014 το κόστος για ένα δεκαράκι είναι στα 16.000 ευρώ, αυτό σημαίνει τιμή πώλησης κιλοβατώρας 16/85=0,19 ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα. Αλλοι θα μπορούσαν να πούν ότι μετά την 7ετία, που θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί η απόσβεση, να μην επιδοτείται η τιμή ρεύματος, και να πωλείται σύμφωνα με την μέση τιμή πώλησης παραγωγών ηλεκτρικου ρεύματος.
> 
> 
> (*) Εβαλα και απώλειες στα 7 χρόνια, μιας και σταδιακά μειώνεται η παραγωγή των πάνελς.

----------


## petasis

> Το σωστό θα ήταν επιδότηση με μια τέτοια τιμή ώστε ακόμα και με δάνειο να γίνεται απόσβεση σε συγκεκριμένο αριθμό ετών, πχ 7.
> Οπότε ανάλογα με το μέσο όρο των τρέχουσας τιμής εγκατάστασης, και τα τιμολόγια εγκατάστασης (που δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνουν τον μέσο όρο), να βγαίνει η τιμή της επιδότησης, κυμαινόμενη, συνεχώς. Ετσι ο καθένας θα ξέρει ότι ασχέτως κόστους, σε επτά χρόνια σοφαρίζει την επένδυση. Δεν βγάζει τίποτε για 7 έτη.
> 
> Για μετά τα 7 έτη η τιμή θα ειναι η τρέχουσα τιμή πώλησης κιλοβατώρας όπως των νεοεισερχόμενων στα φωτοβολταικά.
> 
> Δηλαδη. Πριν 5 χρόνια για ένα δεκαράκι ήθελες κάπου 40 χιλιάρικα. Με απόδοση 13000 κιλοβατώρες τον χρονο, σε 7 χρόνια έχεις 85.000 κιλοβατώρες (*). Αρα προκειμένου να αποσβέσεις στα 7 έτη, πρέπει να πληρώνεσαι στα 0,47 ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα. Σε άλλα δύο χρόνια, το 2014 δηλαδή θα έχουν συμπληρωθεί τα 7 έτη. Τότε θα αρχίσει να πληρώνεται με την τρέχουσα (μικρότερη) τιμή πώλησης. Εξάλλου απόσβεση έχει γίνει, ότι παίρνει είναι κέρδος. Εαν λοιπόν υποθέσουμε οτι το 2014 το κόστος για ένα δεκαράκι είναι στα 16.000 ευρώ, αυτό σημαίνει τιμή πώλησης κιλοβατώρας 16/85=0,19 ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα. Αλλοι θα μπορούσαν να πούν ότι μετά την 7ετία, που θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί η απόσβεση, να μην επιδοτείται η τιμή ρεύματος, και να πωλείται σύμφωνα με την μέση τιμή πώλησης παραγωγών ηλεκτρικου ρεύματος.
> 
> 
> (*) Εβαλα και απώλειες στα 7 χρόνια, μιας και σταδιακά μειώνεται η παραγωγή των πάνελς.


Δηλαδή να σε επιδοτήσει το κράτος, για να βγάζεις κέρδος 13 χρόνια;
Γιατί να μην το κάνει αυτό η ΔΕΗ;

----------


## anon

> Δηλαδή να σε επιδοτήσει το κράτος, για να βγάζεις κέρδος 13 χρόνια;
> Γιατί να μην το κάνει αυτό η ΔΕΗ;


Γιατί δεν ανήκουν οι στέγες στην ΔΕΗ.
με το μέτρο αυτό, στήνεις παραγωγή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος, σε κατοικημένες περιοχές, χωρίς έξοδα (και απώλειες) διανομής, και χωρίς "σπατάλη" γόνιμης αγροτικής γής, αντιθέτως χρησιμοποιείται χώρος που κατα τα άλλα είναι "'αχρηστος". Νασαι σίγουρος ότι εαν υπήρχε τρόπος να νοικιάζουν τις στέγες για φωτοβολταικά, θα γινόταν πανικός. Οι τράπεζες πάλι δανειοδοτούν σαν τρελλές, γιατί μέχρι πρότεινος, είχες απόσβεση σε λιγότερο απο 5 χρόνια, τα λεφτά τους εγγυημένα.

----------


## petasis

Και δεν στρώνουν το (άγονο) όρος Αιγάλεω και το Θριάσιο πεδίο; Γιατί να μην έχει η ΔΕΗ ένα μεγάλο φωτοβολταϊκό πάρκο στην χωματερή στα Λιόσια, και πρέπει να είναι σε στέγες ντε και καλά;

----------


## anon

Είπαμε. Οι στέγες ειναι στην κατοικημένη περιοχή και γλυτώνουν το κόστος μεταφοράς / διανομης και τις σχετικές απώλειες (που μπορει να φτάνουν πάνω απο 10%). Παρόλα αυτά είναι σωστή η παρατήρησή σου, ότι θα έπρεπε τα μεγάλα φωτοβολταικά πάρκα να τα κάνουν σε άγονες εκτάσεις, και έχουμε πολλές.

----------


## Eaglos

> Έπειτα δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε οτι αποδίδουν ενέργεια νύχτα μέρα, αρκεί να υπάρχει άνεμος και η Ελλάδα είναι μια Χώρα που έχει αυτό το πλεονέκτημα.


Κάτι σαν το "απεριορίστο internet" αρκεί να μην περάσεις τα 1500Μb όριο... 
Τα αιολικά αποδίδουν όταν φυσάει και  άμα φυσάει και αν τύχει και χρειάζεται 
εκείνη τη στιγμή το δίκτιο την επιπλέον παραγωγή. Αν δεν την χρειάζεται 
απλά σου ψήνουν το δίκτιο και σου προκαλούν αστάθειες. Γενικώς είναι 
γτπ και υπάρχουν μόνο για κάτι μπανανίες σαν την Ελλάδα ή για κάτι 
χώρες που μπορούν να μεταφέρουν το πλέονασμα σε γείτονες με 
μεγάλους υδροταμειευτήρες. Επομένως το "μέρα νύχτα" ρεύμα είναι
παραμύθια για τους ιθαγενείς.

Οι Γερμανοί σκέφτονται ξανά τα λιγνιτικά επειδή ξέρουν ότι για να έχεις 
δυνατή οικονομία χρειάζεσαι φθηνό και σταθερό ρεύμα και όχι επιδοτού-
μενες μαΐμούδες που σου ψήνουν το δίκτιο και ανεβάζουν τις τιμές στο
θεό. Την απάτη των ΑΠΕ την ένιωσαν για τα καλά στο πετσί τους και 
τώρα θα την εξάγουν σε χώρες με πράσινα παπαγαλάκια και 
πουλημένους πολιτκούς.

Τώρα για το κομμάτι των επιδοτήσεων πιστεύω ότι είναι αστείο να μιλάμε
για "επιδοτήσεις" όταν από τη μια άκρη σε επιδοτούν και από την άλλη σε
βάζουν να πληρώνεις των εαυτό σου ακριβαίνοντάς σου το ρεύμα.

----------


## anon

Oι γερμανοί σκεφτονται τα λιγνιτικά, γιατί υπάρχει σοβαρό ρεύμα, και πολιτική δέσμευση, να κλείσουν όλα τα πυρηνικά (ενώ εδώ, που είμαστε κάργα σεισμογενείς, θέλουν να χτίσουν πηρυνικά!). Δεν μπορούν να αντιμετωπίσουν τις ανάγκες άμεσα με ΑΠΕ, γιαυτό η ανάγκη λιγνιτικών μονάδων.
Και η αιολική δεν είναι ΓΤΠ. Ναι μεν έχει το θέμα της μη σταθερής παραγωγής, αλλά σε συνδιασμό και με παραδοσιακές μορφές (λιγνίτης, υδροηλεκτρικά κλπ) μια χαρά μπορει να καλύψει ανάγκες. και έχει μικρότερο κόστος απο όλα πλην των λιγνιτικών.

----------


## Eaglos

Οι ανάγκες για ρεύμα καλύπτονται με απρόσκοπτη, αδιάλειπτη και φθηνή παραγωγή 
βρέξει χιονίσει φυσήξει δεν φυσήξει. Τέτοια παραγωγή δεν δίνουν ούτε τα αιολικά, 
ούτε τα πάνελ γι αυτό υπάρχουν μόνο λόγω επιδότησης, γι αυτό και στη γερμανία
που έχει ένα σκασμό αιολικά δεν μπορεί να βγάλει άκρη.

----------


## A_gamer

> Οι ανάγκες για ρεύμα καλύπτονται με απρόσκοπτη, αδιάλειπτη και φθηνή παραγωγή 
> βρέξει χιονίσει φυσήξει δεν φυσήξει. Τέτοια παραγωγή δεν δίνουν ούτε τα αιολικά, 
> ούτε τα πάνελ γι αυτό υπάρχουν μόνο λόγω επιδότησης, γι αυτό και στη γερμανία
> που έχει ένα σκασμό αιολικά δεν μπορεί να βγάλει άκρη.


Μόνο ένα πράγμα μας σώζει. Η πυρηνική σύντηξη.

Ξέρει κανείς αν έχει προχωρήσει δραστικά η έρευνα για τη σύντηξη; Την τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα, έλεγαν για βιώσιμες λύσεις σε 40+ χρόνια.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Κάτι σαν το "απεριορίστο internet" αρκεί να μην περάσεις τα 1500Μb όριο... 
> Τα αιολικά αποδίδουν όταν φυσάει και  άμα φυσάει και αν τύχει και χρειάζεται 
> εκείνη τη στιγμή το δίκτιο την επιπλέον παραγωγή. Αν δεν την χρειάζεται 
> απλά σου ψήνουν το δίκτιο και σου προκαλούν αστάθειες. Γενικώς είναι 
> γτπ και υπάρχουν μόνο για κάτι μπανανίες σαν την Ελλάδα ή για κάτι 
> χώρες που μπορούν να μεταφέρουν το πλέονασμα σε γείτονες με 
> μεγάλους υδροταμειευτήρες. Επομένως το "μέρα νύχτα" ρεύμα είναι
> παραμύθια για τους ιθαγενείς.


Έτσι κι αλλιώς οι ΑΠΕ δεν μπορούν να καλύψουν το 100% των ενεργειακών αναγκών της Χώρας.

Επομένως, η όποια ποσότητα ενέργειας παράγεται από ανεμογεννήτριες, θα μπορούσε να διατεθεί στους καταναλωτές, μειώνοντας κατά ένα ποσοστό την παραγωγή από κλασικές πηγές παραγωγής ενέργειας, ασχέτως αν είναι μέρα ή νύχτα.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω λοιπόν γιατί η Ελλάδα πρέπει να θεωρηθεί Μπανανία, επειδή θα εγκαταστήσει όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες ΑΠΕ, και θα μειώσει κατά το μεγαλύτερο δυνατό ποσοστό την παραγωγή ενέργειας από τις κλασικές πηγές ενέργειας.

----------


## Tsene

> Μόνο ένα πράγμα μας σώζει. Η πυρηνική σύντηξη.
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς αν έχει προχωρήσει δραστικά η έρευνα για τη σύντηξη; Την τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα, έλεγαν για βιώσιμες λύσεις σε 40+ χρόνια.


ITER

First Plasma is November 2020
Full deuterium-tritium operation is scheduled for March 2027

----------


## agrelaphon

> Κάτι σαν το "απεριορίστο internet" αρκεί να μην περάσεις τα 1500Μb όριο... 
> Τα αιολικά αποδίδουν όταν φυσάει και  άμα φυσάει και αν τύχει και χρειάζεται 
> εκείνη τη στιγμή το δίκτιο την επιπλέον παραγωγή. Αν δεν την χρειάζεται 
> απλά σου ψήνουν το δίκτιο και σου προκαλούν αστάθειες. Γενικώς είναι 
> γτπ και υπάρχουν μόνο για κάτι μπανανίες σαν την Ελλάδα ή για κάτι 
> χώρες που μπορούν να μεταφέρουν το πλέονασμα *σε γείτονες με 
> μεγάλους υδροταμειευτήρες*. Επομένως το "μέρα νύχτα" ρεύμα είναι
> παραμύθια για τους ιθαγενείς.
> ...


Έχουμε κι εμείς απ'αυτούς
http://www.rodacino.gr/article.jsf;j...3989C6EF3&at=1
http://www.mynews.gr/1/1694711/γεμίζ...οσελέμη  :Wink:

----------


## frap

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω λοιπόν γιατί η Ελλάδα πρέπει να θεωρηθεί Μπανανία, επειδή θα εγκαταστήσει όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες ΑΠΕ, και θα μειώσει κατά το μεγαλύτερο δυνατό ποσοστό την παραγωγή ενέργειας από τις κλασικές πηγές ενέργειας.


Δυστυχώς οι ΑΠΕ αυτής της μορφής, δε συνδυάζονται καλά με τα θερμοηλεκτρικές μονάδες που κυρίως έχει η Ελλάδα. Οι θερμοηλεκτρικές μονάδες δίνουν σταθερή παροχή συνεχώς, αλλά δε μπορούν να ανάψουν τη μέρα ή να σβήσουν το βράδυ γιατί έπεσε η κατανάλωση, ιδίως οι λιγνιτικές θέλουν ακόμη και μέρες για να μεταβάλλουν την απόδοσή τους κατά ικανό ποσοστό.

Άνεμος και ΦΒ τα πάνε καλά με τα υδροηλεκτρικά. Τα τελευταία είναι οι μοναδικές μονάδες που μπορείς να τις φέρεις από το 0 στο 100% και αντίστροφα μέσα σε λίγες ώρες. Και είναι και οι μοναδικές στις οποίες μπορείς να αποθηκεύσεις "απεριόριστο" ποσό περισσευούμενης ενέργειας, απλά αντλώντας νερό πίσω στον ταμιευτήρα.

 Τα υδροηλεκτρικά όμως στην Ελλάδα, είναι λίγα και με μικρή συγκριτικά ικανότητα παραγωγής... άρα, ή θα συνεργαστούμε με τους γειτόνους μας με μεγάλες τέτοιες υποδομές και παράλληλα θα φτιάξουμε κι άλλα δικά μας όπου μπορούμε ή ... βράστα με τα απέραντα ΦΒ και αιολικά πάρκα.

Μπανανία είναι όποια χώρα ξοδεύει πόρους επενδύοντας σε μεγαλύτερη ισχύ ΦΒ και αιολικών από αυτή που μπορεί να διαχειριστεί το δίκτυό της ενώ θα μπορούσε να ανακατευθύνει μέρος αυτών των πόρων σε δράσεις που θα αύξαναν το προηγούμενο όριο ισχύος επιτυγχάνοντας καλύτερο τελικό αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## anon

> Δυστυχώς οι ΑΠΕ αυτής της μορφής, δε συνδυάζονται καλά με τα θερμοηλεκτρικές μονάδες που κυρίως έχει η Ελλάδα. Οι θερμοηλεκτρικές μονάδες δίνουν σταθερή παροχή συνεχώς, αλλά δε μπορούν να ανάψουν τη μέρα ή να σβήσουν το βράδυ γιατί έπεσε η κατανάλωση, ιδίως οι λιγνιτικές θέλουν ακόμη και μέρες για να μεταβάλλουν την απόδοσή τους κατά ικανό ποσοστό.
> 
> Άνεμος και ΦΒ τα πάνε καλά με τα υδροηλεκτρικά. Τα τελευταία είναι οι μοναδικές μονάδες που μπορείς να τις φέρεις από το 0 στο 100% και αντίστροφα μέσα σε λίγες ώρες. Και είναι και οι μοναδικές στις οποίες μπορείς να αποθηκεύσεις "απεριόριστο" ποσό περισσευούμενης ενέργειας, απλά αντλώντας νερό πίσω στον ταμιευτήρα.
> 
>  Τα υδροηλεκτρικά όμως στην Ελλάδα, είναι λίγα και με μικρή συγκριτικά ικανότητα παραγωγής... άρα, ή θα συνεργαστούμε με τους γειτόνους μας με μεγάλες τέτοιες υποδομές και παράλληλα θα φτιάξουμε κι άλλα δικά μας όπου μπορούμε ή ... βράστα με τα απέραντα ΦΒ και αιολικά πάρκα.
> 
> Μπανανία είναι όποια χώρα ξοδεύει πόρους επενδύοντας σε μεγαλύτερη ισχύ ΦΒ και αιολικών από αυτή που μπορεί να διαχειριστεί το δίκτυό της ενώ θα μπορούσε να ανακατευθύνει μέρος αυτών των πόρων σε δράσεις που θα αύξαναν το προηγούμενο όριο ισχύος επιτυγχάνοντας καλύτερο τελικό αποτέλεσμα.


Υπάρχει πρόοδος στην αποθήκευση ενέργειας, ειδικά στην τεχνολογία υδρογόνου. Ξέρω ότι χρειάζεται επιπλέον επενδύσεις. Και απο όσο είχα διαβάσει αλλού τα υδρουλεκτρικά φτάνουν στο φούλ απόδοσης σε μερικά λεπτά, όχι ώρες. Και στα λιγνιτικά μπορείς επίσης να έχεις έτοιμα καζάνια ατμού, και να "σηκώσεις" πολύ πιο γρήγορα ενέργεια. Γενικά τις διακυμάνσεις μπορείς να τις αφήσεις σε πιο ακριβές μορφές επίσης (απευθειας καύση LPG που δίνουν πλήρη ισχύ σε μερικά λεπτά ) ενώ η βάση να καλύπτεται απο πιο οικονομικές μορφές.Ξέρω, δεν είναι το κλασσικό σχήμα, χρειάζεται αλλαγες, αλλά το νέο σχήμα είναι πιο αποκεντρωμένο, με παραγωγή σε διάφορα σημεία που εξυπηρετούν περισσότερο τοπικά (άρα δεν παίζει το κόστος μεγάλων γραμμών μεταφοράς) και έχει και περισσότερη αξιοπιστία το νέο σύστημα.

Για τις γεννήτριες καύσης LPG με τουρμπίνες, έχω δεί να χρησιμοποιούν και μεταχειρισμένους κινητήρες αεροσκαφών.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gas_turbine

Eπίσης μάλλον πρέπει να διαβάσετε και αυτό
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_following_power_plant

----------


## frap

Anon, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τόσο να σηκώσεις όσο το να σβήσεις, τα θερμοηλεκτρικά. Για τα υδροηλεκτρικά ήξερα ότι ήταν γρήγορα, αλλά όχι τόσο.

Τεχνολογίες όπως λες υπάρχουν, αλλά εμείς εδώ δεν έχουμε τεχνογνωσία επ' αυτών. Επιπλέον επιβεβαιώνεις περίπου τη σκέψη μου, ό,τι περιγράφεις απαιτεί επενδύσεις... όμως εμείς το budget μας το ρίξαμε όλο στα ΦΒ. Και λέω πως το σχήμα που προκύπτει έτσι που βαδίζουμε δεν είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου αξιόπιστο.

----------


## anon

Hταν σωστή η στρατηγική στόχευση για φωτοβολταικά, παρόλο που είναι πιο ακριβά απο τα αιολικά. Και αυτό γιατί έχουν προβλέψιμη και σταθερή παραγωγή, και μάλιστα τις ωρες που απαιτείται περισσοτερο. Αρα δεν έχουν πρόβλημα προγραμματισμού με τις υπόλοιπες μορφές (βασικά λιγνιτικά), μιας και ακόμα με συννεφιά (που προβλέπεται με αρκετή ακρίβεια απο τις προηγούμενες ημέρες και ακόμα περισσότερο την ίδια μέρα το πρωί) και πάλι παράγουν, απλά μικρότερη, και πάλι, προβλέψιμη, και σταθερή. Αρα δεν νομίζω ότι ήταν λάθος η στρατηγική προς τα ΦΒ, μιας και αυτού του είδους ΑΠΕ, σε αντίθεση με τα αιολικά, δεν απαιτεί άλλες επενδύσεις (αποθήκευσης, παραγωγής για πικάρισμα κλπ) και εντάσσεται άψογα στο δίκτυο παραγωγής και διανομής.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Συμφωνώ σε όλα όσα αναφέρεις και με τη σημερινή δομή της Ελλάδας, σίγουρα τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα δεν αντιμετωπίζονται με τρόπο ορθολογιστικό για να έχουμε θετικά αποτελέσματα.

Η Ελλάδα έχει πρόβλημα ενεργειακό και θα μπορούσε να καταστεί ακόμα και αυτόνομη, αν οργάνωνε σωστά την παραγωγική βάση της ενέργειας.

Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι εκμετάλλευσης των ΑΠΕ, εκτός από τα Φ/Β και τις ανεμογεννήτριες, όπως είναι η γεωθερμία, η ενέργεια από την θάλασσα, η χρήση αντλιών θερμότητας, κ.λ.π. αλλά δεν υπάρχουν οι αντίστοιχες επενδύσεις προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση.

----------


## nfotis

Να σημειώσω ότι τα υδροηλεκτρικά είναι ΠΟΛΥ γρήγορα.
Υπάρχουν συστήματα που πιάνουν το 0-100% της ισχύος μόλις σε ένα λεπτό
(ίσα να ξεπεραστεί η αδράνεια της τουρμπίνας νερού με το άνοιγμα της θυρίδας)

Για τα φωτοβολταϊκά είμαι κι εγώ υπέρμαχος, καθώς είναι ιδανικά για peak power ('ισχύς αιχμής' νομίζω είναι η τοπική μετάφραση; ). Και είναι πολύ προβλέψιμα, και κρατάνε πολλά χρόνια, και κατασκευάζονται κατά ένα μεγάλο μέρος στην Ελλάδα (ουσιαστικά, μόνο τα ηλεκτρονικά των ανορθωτών και οι μηχανισμοί των trackers -αν αποφασίσεις να βάλεις- είναι εισαγόμενα)

Για τα αιολικά, ναι μεν παράγουν μπόλικη ισχύ, αλλά σε τελείως απρόβλεπτες ώρες, και θέλεις αντίστοιχη συμβατική μονάδα back-up για αυτά. Πιό πολύ θα τα έβλεπα ως συμπλήρωμα τον χειμώνα των φωτοβολταϊκών, σε ποσότητα που (θεωρητικά) αναπληρώνει τις απώλειες σε απόδοση - και όχι περισσότερη εγκατεστημένη ισχύ. Ίσως τα αιολικά να αξίζουν σε μεγαλύτερη κλίμακα σε συνδυασμό με ταμιευτήρες νερού για αποθήκευση ενέργειας σε μεγάλο ύψος.

Θα ήθελα να δω μια μονάδα που να χρησιμοποιεί το ρεύμα του νερού στον Εύριπο (ή άλλες περιπτώσεις με προβλέψιμη ροή), εκτιμώ ότι θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμη και σχετικά σταθερή σε παραγωγή.

Ν.Φ.

----------


## petasis

Πληροφοριακά, οι Βέλγοι αντιμετωπίζουν αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα, με την αντίστοιχη εταιρία να βρίσκεται υπό οικονομική κατάρρευση.

----------


## GREGORY

Τώρα που το κόστος εγκατάστασης ανά Kwh έχει πέσει κάπως (τώρα δεν ξέρω αν είναι εις βάρος της ποιότητας των υλικών και της διάρκειας ζωής), ίσως να εξακολουθεί να είναι επικερδής αν όχι ζημιογόνα η "επιχείρηση" αυτή. Βασική προϋπόθεση , όπως λες, να μην έχει παρθεί δάνειο.Αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές συμφωνώ, ΗΤΑΝ.
[QUOTE=konenas;4805376]Τα φωτοβολταϊκά ήταν επικερδή για όσους δεν πήρανε δάνειο. 



> Τα φωτοβολταϊκά ήταν επικερδή για όσους δεν πήρανε δάνειο.

----------


## cranky

*Το θέμα του νήματος, είναι το* *Φωτοβολταϊκό έλλειμμα* (για όσους δεν το πρόσεξαν).

----------


## konenas

Τα φωτοβολταϊκά ήταν επικερδή για όσους δεν πήρανε δάνειο....

----------


## anon

Ανακάλυψαν μέθοδο δημιουργιας κυψελών απο άνθρακα και όχι πυρίτιο! Αυτο ειναι πρωτοποριακό, μιας και η μέθοδος αυτή θαναι πολύ οικονομικοτερη της τρέχουσας. Το μόνο κακό προς το παρόν είναι ότι έχει απόδοση που κυμαίνεται στο 1% (έναντι μέχρι >20% απο κυψέλες πυριτίου) αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί "δεσμεύει" την υπέρυθρη κυρίως ακτινοβολία. Οι επιστήμονες είναι αισιόδοξοι οτι όταν "πιάσουν" και το ορατό φάσμα η απόδοση θα ανέβει σε συγκρίσιμα με τις κυψέλες πυριτίου επίπεδα, οπότε θα μπορεί να βγεί σε βιομηχανική παραγωγή, κατεβάζοντας ακόμα περισσότερο το κόστος των πάνελς.

Πηγή: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...aaa9Mw.twitter

----------


## anon

Στο πανεπιστήμιο του Princeton ανακάλυψαν μια μέθοδο όπου αντί του πλέγματος με οξείδιο του τιτανίου που καλύπτει τις κυψέλες μπορεί να γίνει με χρυσό, σε πάχος μερικά νανόμετρα. Η μέθοδος όχι μόνο είναι πολύ πολύ πιο οικονομική απο την τρέχουσα, αλλά αυξάνει την απόδοση σχεδόν στο τριπλάσιο, μιας και "φυλακίζει" τα φωτόνια πολύ καλύτερα απο την τρέχουσα μέθοδο, τόσο της προσπίπτουσας ακτινοβολίας όσο και της διάχυτης, μιας και το πλέγμα πλέον μπορεί να έχει μια συγκεκριμένη διάταξη και μεγέθη οπών. Στην πράξη κυψέλες με αυτή την μέθοδο δεν αντανακλούν σχεδόν καθόλου φως, είναι "σχεδόν" μαύρες τρύπες για το φώς. Οι επιστήμονες που ανακάλυψαν την διαδικασία αυτή προσδοκούν ότι πολύ σύντομα θα βγεί για εμπορική χρήση, τόσο για τις κλασσικές κυψέλες πυριτίου όσο και για τις κυψέλες απο οργανικά υλικά που μπορεί να αντικαταστήσουν τις κλασσικές κυψέλες πυριτίου, για ακόμη περισσότερη οικονομία στην κατασκευή. Εαν όλα πάνε καλά, σύντομα δηλαδή θα μπορούμε άνετα με τις κλασσικές κυψέλες πυριτίου να ξεπεράσουμε το θεωρητικό όριο απόδοσης 33% και να έχουμε πραγματική απόδοση >60% και αυτό με μικρότερο κόστος, τόσο που πλέον θα είναι οικονομικότερα απο κάθε άλλη πηγή ενέργειας. Ενω δε όταν κυκλοφορήσουν εμπορικά και κυψέλες απο οργανική ύλη, το κόστος των πανελς θα δεί εξαιρετική περαιτέρω μείωση, που θα τα κάνει σχεδόν μονόδρομο στην παραγωγή ενέργειας.

Πηγή: http://www.princeton.edu/main/news/a...ion=topstories

----------


## konenas

Τέλεια νέα!
Εύγε Στέφανε Χου.

----------


## A_gamer

Μη βιάζεστε να χαρείτε, είμαι βέβαιος πως τα τζιμάνια στην Ελλάδα θα φροντίσουν να τα χαντακώσουν με "στρατηγικά" τοποθετημένους φόρους.  :Evil:

----------


## anon

> Μη βιάζεστε να χαρείτε, είμαι βέβαιος πως τα τζιμάνια στην Ελλάδα θα φροντίσουν να τα χαντακώσουν με "στρατηγικά" τοποθετημένους φόρους.


Οι φόροι είναι παγκόσμιο γεγονός. Ειναι βέβαιο ότι εαν τα κράτη αρχίσουν να χάνουν έσοδα απο την διανομή ενέργειας, που ειναι με ορυκτά καύσιμα κυρίως και ηλεκτρική παραγώμενη σε μεγάλες μονάδες και ελεγχόμενη έτσι μέσω του δικτύου διανομής, τότε θα μετακυλίσουν τα χαμένα έσοδα σε άλλες μορφές φόρων και σίγουρα θα φορολογήσουν τις ηλιακές κυψέλες. Προβλέπω δε μια μορφή του στυλ, πόσα τμ κυψέλες έχεις ή τι ισχύος, φάε έναν φόρο τοσο να έχεις.

----------


## konenas

Θυμάμαι που έλεγαν πως τα ορυκτά καύσιμα ήταν σίγουρο πως θα τελειώσουν και εμείς ξέραμε πως είχαμε πετρέλαιο και δεν το εξορύσσαμε γιατί δεν μας συνέφερε τότε.
Το Ελληνικό πρέπει να είναι και το τελευταίο κοίτασμα πετρελαίου. 
Άρα μετά από καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια που θα βγάζουμε εμείς, η ανθρωπότητα θα έχει ήδη μεταφερθεί σε ΑΠΕ και θα μας μείνει το πετρέλαιο αμανάτι.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Θυμάμαι που έλεγαν πως τα ορυκτά καύσιμα ήταν σίγουρο πως θα τελειώσουν και εμείς ξέραμε πως είχαμε πετρέλαιο και δεν το εξορύσσαμε γιατί δεν μας συνέφερε τότε.
> Το Ελληνικό πρέπει να είναι και το τελευταίο κοίτασμα πετρελαίου. 
> Άρα μετά από καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια που θα βγάζουμε εμείς, η ανθρωπότητα θα έχει ήδη μεταφερθεί σε ΑΠΕ και θα μας μείνει το πετρέλαιο αμανάτι.


Είναι όντως έτσι δυστυχώς.....

----------


## konenas

Θα χαλάσουμε και το περιβάλλον μας με γεωτρήσεις κλπ

Συγκριτικά οι Σκουριές θα είναι παράδεισος αν γίνει καμιά στραβή και βέβαια ο τουρισμός θα εξαφανιστεί μαζί μας.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Νέες κινήσεις για αλλαγή των υποχρεώσεων της Ελλάδας να καλύψει το 20% των ενεργειακών αναγκών της με ΑΠΕ, μέχρι το 2020.....

Δείτε το άρθρο:

http://www.econews.gr/2012/12/18/ape...-stoxos-93679/

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Αυτό μάλλον καλή είδηση μου φαίνεται ... λιγότερα έξοδα για αγορές γερμανικών πανελ. 

Θα μας αναγκάζουν να τα προμηθευτούμε μεν αλλα πιθανόν σε χαμηλότερο κόστος-υψηλότερη απόδοση.
Ουφ...


Ο κίνδυνος για μπλακάουτ από πολλές ΑΠΕ, και η ...λύση! 

*Spoiler:*




			Πέμπτη, 27 Δεκεμβρίου 2012
Ο κίνδυνος για μπλακάουτ από πολλές ΑΠΕ, και η ...λύση!

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/...8NE6ZO20121217

Μπορεί να τα ξέρουν αυτά οι "επενδυτές" ή/και η ΡΑΕ,  εγώ δεν έχω ακούσει τίποτα, αλλά να το, για να μην σκούζει κανείς μετά "α! μα! μου!" κλπ. Είναι και σε ιστολόγια που ασχολούνται με ενεργειακά και στα ειδησεογραφικά. Google το "50.2 Hz problem".

Πολλές ΑΠΕ (και ειδικά φ/β που "ανάβουν" όλα μαζί το μεσημεράκι) δημιουργούν υπερπροσφορά ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας που ενδέχεται να συνεπάγεται αύξηση στην συχνότητα πάνω από τα 50 Hz του δικτύου, και όταν η συχνότητα πάει πάνω από 50,2 Hz, "βγαίνουν" αυτόματα και αναγκαστικά από το δίκτυο μονάδες, και αυτό με την σειρά του αποσταθεροποιεί περαιτέρω το δίκτυο με κίνδυνο μπλακάουτ, που μπορεί να έχει (ήδη είχε) διασυνοριακές διαστάσεις


Οι Γερμανοί που κατασκευάζουν και εξάγουν προβλήματα, (για να λύσουν άλλα προβλήματα της δικής τους επινόησης) κατασκευάζουν και λύσεις (τζίροι να γίνονται). Για μόνο €65-€175 εκατομμύρια, αναβαθμίζουν τα φωτοβολταϊκά πανέλα τους για να ελέγξουν το πρόβλημα. Εμείς, και όχι μόνο, το μαθαίνουμε από τις ...εφημερίδες. Μαντέψτε ΠΟΙΟΣ θα πληρώσει, ΠΟΙΟΝ, για την λύση του προβλήματος, που μάς επέβαλαν με νόμο για να λύσουν τα δικά τους προβλήματα.


Αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα, αλλά με χαμηλές συχνότητες (κάτω από 48 Hz) έχουν, φαίνεται και τα αιολικά, χαχαχάααχαχα! Άσε που το βλέπω να έρχεται... Κανιβαλισμός ΑΠΕ εάν τύχει να έχει λιακάδα ΚΑΙ να φυσάει ταυτόχρονα!

Ποιό, ακριβώς, πρόβλημα λύνουν οι ΑΠΕ; Το ανθρωπογενές φαινόμενο που μάλλον δεν υφίσταται;  Και που, αν υφίσταται, οι ΑΠΕ δεν κάνουν απολύτως τίποτα για αυτό;

http://www.rpia.ro/index.php/the-50-...c-power-plants
http://www.ecofys.com/files/files/ec...hz_summary.pdf
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_power_in_Germany
http://www.germanenergyblog.de/?p=11786





Γιάννης κερνάει, Γιάννης πίνει.
Siemens επιδοτεί φωτοβολταικά και τα προβλήματα τους, Siemens τα θεραπεύει!

----------


## A_gamer

> Οι φόροι είναι παγκόσμιο γεγονός. Ειναι βέβαιο ότι εαν τα κράτη αρχίσουν να χάνουν έσοδα απο την διανομή ενέργειας, που ειναι με ορυκτά καύσιμα κυρίως και ηλεκτρική παραγώμενη σε μεγάλες μονάδες και ελεγχόμενη έτσι μέσω του δικτύου διανομής, τότε θα μετακυλίσουν τα χαμένα έσοδα σε άλλες μορφές φόρων και σίγουρα θα φορολογήσουν τις ηλιακές κυψέλες. Προβλέπω δε μια μορφή του στυλ, πόσα τμ κυψέλες έχεις ή τι ισχύος, φάε έναν φόρο τοσο να έχεις.


 Ναι, μόνο που οι κάφροι οι δικοί μας έφτασαν το φυσικό αέριο να είναι ακριβότερο από το πετρέλαιο (!!)... Στα Φ/Β θα κολλήσουν;

 Δε νομίζω πως η κατάσταση εδώ συγκρίνεται με το εξωτερικό.

----------


## cool11

Τι διαβασα σημερα?
Εισφορά 25-30% επί του κύκλου εργασιών στην επαγγελματική ηλεκτροπαραγωγή από φωτοβολταϊκά?

----------


## alfagamma

αυτο ειναι παλιο και ισχυει μονο για τις αδειες που ειναι με τιμη μεχρι 0,33 για τα 100αρια ή 0,29 για >100Kw.. ειναι ενα "χαρατσι" για 2+1 χρονια (ετσι ελπιζουμε)

----------


## vagdsl

Ρίχνοντας μιά ματιά στο τελευταίο Δελτίο ΑΠΕ του ΛΑΓΗΕ φαίνεται πως τους τελευταίους δώδεκα μήνες (11/11-11/12) εγκαταστάθηκαν στη χώρα 850 MW φωτοβολταϊκών.

Tα φωτοβολταϊκά στις στέγες έφτασαν τα 283 MW και τα επαγγελματικά τα 1057 MW. Τα συμβολαιοποιημένα έφτασαν τα 3.447!!!

Να υπενθυμίσω πως ο στόχος της χώρας για το τέλος του 2014 ήταν 1.500 MW φωτοβολταϊκών εκ των οποίων τα 200 θα ήταν οικιακά. Για το 2020 ο στόχος είναι 2.200 MW.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Άρα έχουμε ξεπεράσει κατά πολύ τον στόχο του 2020.

----------


## petasis

Για να μην πω και την υπομονή όλων εμάς που τα πληρώνουμε όλα αυτά...

----------


## konenas

Ακριβώς. Αυτά είναι τα επιπλέον που πληρώνουμε στην ΔΕΗ

----------


## agrelaphon

Aν δεν ήταν τα Φ/Β, θα πληρώναμε το CO2 ...θες ρούφα και τράβα τον, θες τράβα τον και ρούφα  :Wall:

----------


## konenas

Ενώ τώρα βγάζουμε μόνο CO που καίνε τα τζάκια!!!

----------


## petasis

> Aν δεν ήταν τα Φ/Β, θα πληρώναμε το CO2 ...θες ρούφα και τράβα τον, θες τράβα τον και ρούφα


Εκτός του ότι πληρώνουμε και αυτό, βιαστήκαμε να υπογράψουμε την συνθήκη του Κυότο, μην τυχόν και χάσουμε...

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Εκτός του ότι πληρώνουμε και αυτό, βιαστήκαμε να υπογράψουμε την συνθήκη του Κυότο, μην τυχόν και χάσουμε...


Αναμενόμενο.
Από Σιμίτη και μετά, έχουμε να κάνουμε με πρωθυπουργούς τυφλά φερέφωνα της Γερμανίας.
Το μόνο που κάναν/ουν είναι να σκούζουν μπροστά στις κάμερες για "αγώνες" που δίνουνε στα σαλόνια των Βρυξελλών για να ανατροφοδοτούν την εσωτερική κατανάλωση.

----------


## vagdsl

Το πρωτόκολλο του Κυότο υπογράφηκε και από τα τότε 15 μέλη της Ε.Ε. (η χώρα μας ένα εξ αυτών).

Σήμερα, οι δεσμεύσεις του Κυότο (η μείωση,μέχρι το 2020, των εκπομπών CO2 κατά 20%  σε σχέση με τα επίπεδα του 1990) ισχύουν και για τις 27 χώρες της Ε.Ε.

----------


## agrelaphon

> Αναμενόμενο.
> Από Σιμίτη και μετά, έχουμε να κάνουμε με πρωθυπουργούς τυφλά φερέφωνα της Γερμανίας.
> Το μόνο που κάναν/ουν είναι να σκούζουν μπροστά στις κάμερες για "αγώνες" που δίνουνε στα σαλόνια των Βρυξελλών για να ανατροφοδοτούν την εσωτερική κατανάλωση.


Tα θέλουμε και τα παθαίνουμε. Ακόμα θυμάμαι όλοι έσκουζαν και κράζανε τους Αμερικάνννοι, που δεν αναγνώρισαν τη συνθήκη του Κυότο... και πχοιός είναι τέλος πάντων αυτός ο Κυότο και τον πληρώνω τώρα?  :Razz:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς τα πράγματα παιδιά.
Η συμφωνία του Κυότο έγινε για να προστατεύσουμε το περιβάλλον από την μόλυνση που προκαλεί η εκτόξευση ρύπων στην ατμόσφαιρα από διάφορες πηγές, όπως η καύση γαιανθράκων, πετρελαίου, και οτιδήποτε μολύνει το περιβάλλον. 
Κανονικά θα έπρεπε όλοι να υπογράψουν αυτή τη συμφωνία για να μην αναγκαστούμε κάποτε εγκαταλείψουμε αυτόν τον πλανήτη που ονομάζεται ΓΗ.
Κακώς οι Αμερικάνοι και οι Κινέζοι δεν υπέγραψαν αυτή τη συμφωνία, για λόγους καθαρά οικονομικούς, αλλά κάποτε θα το βρουν μπροστά τους και τότε θα τρέχουν και δεν θα φτάνουν.

----------


## konenas

Η Αμερική την υπέγραψε αργότερα επί Ομπάμα
Όμως οι συμφωνίες αυτές έγιναν για να δημιουργήσουν και το κατάπτυστο χρηματιστήριο CO2

----------


## agrelaphon

> Η Αμερική την υπέγραψε αργότερα επί Ομπάμα
> Όμως οι συμφωνίες αυτές έγιναν για να δημιουργήσουν και το κατάπτυστο χρηματιστήριο CO2


Η Αμερική υπέγραψε, χωρίς όμως πρόθεση να επικυρώσει τη συνθήκη (υπέγραψε δηλαδή εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελ@@νη)
Στο δεύτερο σκέλος έτσι είναι. Όλα για τα λεφτά έγιναν και όχι για το περιβάλλον.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Τους Αμερικάνους του ενδιαφέρει μέσω των ΜΚΟ και των think tanks να πείσουν όλους τους άλλους να βαδίσουν στον "σωστό δρόμο" ενώ εκείνοι θα διαλέγουν τον πιο συμφέρον δρόμο... Φρενάρουν τις οικονομίες των άλλων κρατώντας πλήρη ελευθερία επιλογών και κινήσεων για τον εαυτο τους.
Οι φόροι άνθρακα είναι ένα ιδανικό άλλοθι για να ζορίσουν και να ρίξουν την ανταγωνιστικότητα στις αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες.
Στα μπρίκια οι αμερικάνοι δεν κολλάνε

----------


## konenas

> Τους Αμερικάνους του ενδιαφέρει μέσω των ΜΚΟ και των think tanks να πείσουν όλους τους άλλους να βαδίσουν στον "σωστό δρόμο" ενώ εκείνοι θα διαλέγουν τον πιο συμφέρον δρόμο... Φρενάρουν τις οικονομίες των άλλων κρατώντας πλήρη ελευθερία επιλογών και κινήσεων για τον εαυτο τους.
> Οι φόροι άνθρακα είναι ένα ιδανικό άλλοθι για να ζορίσουν και να ρίξουν την ανταγωνιστικότητα στις αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες.
> Στα μπρίκια οι αμερικάνοι δεν κολλάνε


Είναι η υπερδύναμη, ακόμα, και θέλει να παραμείνει.
Φιλοσοφικά, τι θα έκανε η Κίνα ή η Γερμανία αν ήταν μια από αυτές υπερδύναμη;

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Αν αυτό αληθεύει, είναι μια πολύ ευχάριστη είδηση....

http://chrispic-ligapola.blogspot.gr...post_4374.html

----------


## A_gamer

> Αν αυτό αληθεύει, είναι μια πολύ ευχάριστη είδηση....
> 
> http://chrispic-ligapola.blogspot.gr...post_4374.html


Δε νομίζω πως οι ΑΠΕ είναι ο μόνος λόγος που μειώθηκε η παραγωγή από λιγνίτη.  :Whistle:

----------


## anon

> Δε νομίζω πως οι ΑΠΕ είναι ο μόνος λόγος που μειώθηκε η παραγωγή από λιγνίτη.


Kάθε άλλο, φέτος η ανάγκη για ηλεκτρική ενέργεια αυξήθηκε, μιας και πολύς κόσμος το γύρισε για θέρμανση με ηλεκτρικό.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Αν είναι έτσι, τότε πρέπει να τραβήξουμε τα αυτιά του ΑΔΜΗΕ, που βγάζει τέτοιου είδους ανακοινώσεις.

----------


## A_gamer

> Kάθε άλλο, φέτος η ανάγκη για ηλεκτρική ενέργεια αυξήθηκε, μιας και πολύς κόσμος το γύρισε για θέρμανση με ηλεκτρικό.


Α, μάλιστα.

Κατά πόσο αυξήθηκε; (Edit: και αυτοί στους οποίους έκοψαν το ρεύμα δεν αντισταθμίζουν την αύξηση και με το παραπάνω; )

----------


## vagdsl

Ο ΑΔΜΗΕ δημοσιεύει το Δελτίο Ενέργειας που για τον Δεκέμβριο δείχνει πως η ετήσια παραγωγή από λιγνίτη για το 2012 μειώθηκε κατά 0,06% σε σχέση με το 2011 και παραμένει το 50% της παραγόμενης ενέργειας στη χώρα.

Η ζήτηση στο έτος εμφανίζεται μειωμένη κατά 2,34%. Αυτό δεν είναι πραγματικό αλλά προκύπτει από το γεγονός πως τα Φ/Β συνδέονται στο Δίκτυο Διανομής και η παραγωγή τους εμφανίζεται σαν μείωση στη ζήτηση του Συστήματος Μεταφοράς. Πρακτικά η ζήτηση παρέμεινε σταθερή.

Τα στοιχεία για τα Φ/Β υπάρχουν στα Μηνιαία Δελτία ΑΠΕ του ΛΑΓΗΕ.

Το άρθρο, χωρίς να λέει ανακρίβειες, δημιουργεί λάθος εντυπώσεις καθώς γενικεύει και βγάζει συμπεράσματα με δεδομένα μερικών ωρών. Κλασική περίπτωση στρατευμένης δημοσιογραφίας.

----------


## konenas

> Ο ΑΔΜΗΕ δημοσιεύει το Δελτίο Ενέργειας που για τον Δεκέμβριο δείχνει πως η ετήσια παραγωγή από λιγνίτη για το 2012 μειώθηκε κατά 0,06% σε σχέση με το 2011 και παραμένει το 50% της παραγόμενης ενέργειας στη χώρα.
> 
> Η ζήτηση στο έτος εμφανίζεται μειωμένη κατά 2,34%. Αυτό δεν είναι πραγματικό αλλά προκύπτει από το γεγονός πως τα Φ/Β συνδέονται στο Δίκτυο Διανομής και η παραγωγή τους εμφανίζεται σαν μείωση στη ζήτηση του Συστήματος Μεταφοράς. Πρακτικά η ζήτηση παρέμεινε σταθερή.
> 
> Τα στοιχεία για τα Φ/Β υπάρχουν στα Μηνιαία Δελτία ΑΠΕ του ΛΑΓΗΕ.
> 
> Το άρθρο, χωρίς να λέει ανακρίβειες, δημιουργεί λάθος εντυπώσεις καθώς γενικεύει και βγάζει συμπεράσματα με δεδομένα μερικών ωρών. Κλασική περίπτωση στρατευμένης δημοσιογραφίας.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## agrelaphon

> Ο ΑΔΜΗΕ δημοσιεύει το Δελτίο Ενέργειας που για τον Δεκέμβριο δείχνει πως η ετήσια παραγωγή από λιγνίτη για το 2012 μειώθηκε κατά 0,06% σε σχέση με το 2011 και παραμένει το 50% της παραγόμενης ενέργειας στη χώρα.
> 
> Η ζήτηση στο έτος εμφανίζεται μειωμένη κατά 2,34%. Αυτό δεν είναι πραγματικό αλλά προκύπτει από το γεγονός πως τα Φ/Β συνδέονται στο Δίκτυο Διανομής και η παραγωγή τους εμφανίζεται σαν μείωση στη ζήτηση του Συστήματος Μεταφοράς. Πρακτικά η ζήτηση παρέμεινε σταθερή.
> 
> Τα στοιχεία για τα Φ/Β υπάρχουν στα Μηνιαία Δελτία ΑΠΕ του ΛΑΓΗΕ.
> 
> Το άρθρο, χωρίς να λέει ανακρίβειες, δημιουργεί λάθος εντυπώσεις καθώς γενικεύει και βγάζει συμπεράσματα με δεδομένα μερικών ωρών. Κλασική περίπτωση στρατευμένης δημοσιογραφίας.


To άρθρο λέει για "τις τελευταίες μέρες" (ινσάιδ ινφο?  :Razz: ). Τέλως παντων... Στο pdf του ΑΔΜΙΕ για τον Δεκέμβριο έχει μείωση λιγνητικής παραγωγής 11%... http://www.admie.gr/fileadmin/groups..._201212_GR.pdf

Η οποία παραγωγή (11%) καλύφθηκε από ΑΠΕ και υδροηλεκτρικά (και ακόμα δεν μπήκε σε παραγωγή το Υ/Η Αιανής) οπότε η παραγωγή από λιγνήτη λογικά θα μειωθεί ακόμα περισσότερο (άντε μπας και αναπνεύσουμε εδω πέρα  :Mad: )

----------


## vagdsl

> To άρθρο λέει για "τις τελευταίες μέρες" (ινσάιδ ινφο? ). Τέλως παντων... Στο pdf του ΑΔΜΙΕ για τον Δεκέμβριο έχει μείωση λιγνητικής παραγωγής 11%... http://www.admie.gr/fileadmin/groups..._201212_GR.pdf
> 
> Η οποία παραγωγή (11%) καλύφθηκε από ΑΠΕ και υδροηλεκτρικά (και ακόμα δεν μπήκε σε παραγωγή το Υ/Η Αιανής) οπότε η παραγωγή από λιγνήτη λογικά θα μειωθεί ακόμα περισσότερο (άντε μπας και αναπνεύσουμε εδω πέρα )


Αναφέρθηκα στην ετήσια παραγωγή από λιγνίτη η οποία παρέμεινε σταθερή.

Το post σου κινείται στο ίδιο πνεύμα με το άρθρο. Αν ακολουθήσουμε αυτή τη λογική και εκλάβουμε την αύξηση κατά 108% της υδροηλεκτρικής παραγωγής σε σχέση με τον Δεκέμβριο του 2011 σαν μόνιμη κατάσταση τότε μόνο εντυπώσεις δημιουργούμε (που συνήθως είναι το ζητούμενο) παρά ουσιαστική πληροφόρηση παρέχουμε.

Εδώ οι διαχρονικές διακυμάνσεις στις υδατικές εισροές.

Το φράγμα του Ιλαρίωνα είναι ένα μικρό υδροηλεκτρικό που δεν θα παίξει κάποιο ιδιαίτερο ρόλο στο ενεργειακό μείγμα της χώρας.

Τέλος να πω πως δεν μπαίνει θέμα inside information. Στο site του ΑΔΜΗΕ δημοσιεύονται οι παραγωγές όλων των σταθμών κάθε ημέρα για την προηγούμενη.

----------


## agrelaphon

Το άρθρο μιλάει για "τελευταίες μέρες" - εσύ το πας εσκεμένα στο τελευταίο έτος. Ποιός δημιουργεί εντυπώσεις?  :Whistle: 
Για Δεκέμβριο ενώ η συνολική παραγωγή αυξήθηκε (προφωνώς λόγω εγκατάλειψης του πετρελαίου θέρμανσης), η κατανάλωση λιγνίτη μειώθηκε, ας μην επαναλαμβάνουμε τα ποσοστά.
Για μένα το μπότομ λάιν είναι αυτό, δηλαδή η μείωση του λιγνίτη. Αυτό μας καίει εδώ πέρα._

----------


## vagdsl

Από όλα αυτά τα στοιχεία λοιπόν βγάζεις το συμπέρασμα:
*Οι ΑΠΕ βγάζουν τους λιγνίτες της ΔΕΗ στη “σύνταξη”.* (όπως είναι ο τίτλος του άρθρου)
Πάσο.

----------


## agrelaphon

> Από όλα αυτά τα στοιχεία λοιπόν βγάζεις το συμπέρασμα:
> *Οι ΑΠΕ βγάζουν τους λιγνίτες της ΔΕΗ στη “σύνταξη”.* (όπως είναι ο τίτλος του άρθρου)
> Πάσο.


Από όλα αυτά εσύ βάζεις λόγια στο στόμα μου. Εγώ βγάζω το συμπέρασμα οτι είσαι υπέρ του λιγνίτη  :Thumb down:

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Δυστυχώς και αρκετοί κάτοικοι των νησιών που βλέπουν το ρεύμα να κόβετε σε καθημερινή-εβδομαδιαία βάση μέσα στο καταχείμωνο, αρχίζουν να χάνουν την όποια πίστη τους στις ΑΠΕ και να παρακαλάνε να ξαναβάλουν στην ΔΕΗ τις παλιές-καλές (λέμε τώρα) γεννήτριες υδρογονανθράκων που έχουν αποσύρει ή "αντικαταστήσει" με ανεμογεννήτριες.... 

Και δεν μιλάμε για λιγνίτη, μιλάμε για κοστοβόρα-ρυπογόνα υγρά καύσιμα...!

----------


## sonic

Ειδικά στα νησιά δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι οι ανεμογεννήτριες δεν κάνουν δουλειά.

----------


## anon

> Ειδικά στα νησιά δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι οι ανεμογεννήτριες δεν κάνουν δουλειά.


ε, δεν έχει πάντα αέρα, 100%... Αλλά και απο την άλλη, πλέον δεν χρησιμοποιούν ντιζελογεννήτριες. Το έχουν γυρίσει στο φυσικό αέριο. Φαίνεται και απο τις καταστάσεις παραγωγής της ΑΔΜΗΕ.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Σε Λέσβο και Σάμο πάντως οι διακοπές πέφτουν σύννεφο...

Ειδικά στην Λέσβο με ενημέρωσε φίλος ότι οι δεητζήδες κάναν κάποια λαμακία το καλοκαίρι και βραχυκύκλωσαν μία από τις μονάδες παραγωγής με αποτέλεσμα οι διακοπές να είναι από τότε καθημερινές ενώ προβλήματα υπήρχαν και πριν προξενηθεί η βλάβη.
Κανονικά έπρεπε να είχαν κρεμάσει από τις υψικάμινους τις λέρες που επιτρέψαν να καταστραφεί εξοπλισμός εκατομμυριών αλλά αμφιβάλλω αν τους δώσαν έστω προφορική επίπληξη... :Whistle: 
Τα ρίξαν ολα στις κλιματικές συνθήκες και την υγρασία!
Στην υγρασία? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Οι ανεμογεννήτριες Iberdrola που υπάρχουν δεν παράγουν την ελάχιστη απαιτούμενη ενέργεια ούτε για να μην χαλάνε τα τρόφιμα στα ψυγεία... Κι όμως ρίχνουν λεφτά για εκσυγχρονισμό-αντικατάσταση στις υπάρχουσες ανεμογεννήτριες με λιγότερες-ψηλότερες που και πάλι μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν βοηθητικά και μόνο. Αντιθέτως δεν δίνουν χρήματα για αναβάθμιση των δυνατοτήων στο βασικό εργοστάσιο της ΔΕΗ που τροφοδοτεί ενέργεια 365 (λέμε τώρα) κι όχι ανάλογα με τα κέφια του καιρού  εώς x ποσό MW που δεν φτάνει ούτε για τους ανεμιστήρες!
Με ένα γκουγκλάρισμα βλέπω οι έμποροι να τα έχουνε πάρει στην κράνα.

Αν κάποιος θέλει να δει τι γίνεται με τις διακοπές, υπάρχει κι αυτή η σελίδα της ΔΕη που αναγραφει τις προγραμματιζόμενες διακοπες. 
Στην Σάμο έχει προγραμματίσει 6, Δωδεκανήσου 3... :Whistle: 

Η άλλη οικονομική παράμετρος που έμαθα σήμερα είναι ότι επειδή σε κάποια νησιά και ειδικά στην Λήμνο (και μόνο σε αυτήν) σχεδιάζουν να παράγουν εως το 10%(!?) της ενεργειας της χώρας, το ΑΕΠ των νησιών θα ανέβει, τα έσοδα θα πάνε στις πολυεθνικές-ανάδοχους με άμεσο αποτέλεσμα την κατηγοριοποίηση αυτών των νομών ως "πλουσίων" από οικονομικά καθυστερημένοι που είναι τώρα και κατ επέκταση κατακόρυφη μείωση της χρηματοδότησης από τα κρατικά και τα ευρωπαϊκά ταμεία (ενισχύσεις, επιδοτήσεις κλπ).


Το πιο προικισμένο νησί από άποψη διαθεσιμότητας ανέμων είναι η Λήμνος. Αν υπήρχε νησί μετα τον Αη Στρατη και κάποια των 20 κατοίκων που μπορούν να αρκεστούν σε ΑΠΕ είναι η Λήμνος.
Αλλά κι εκεί αμφιβάλλω αν μπορεί ένα αιολικό πάρκο να τροφοδοτήσει οικονομικοτερα σε μακροχρόνιο επίπεδο το μικρό αυτό νησί απ ότι μία συμβατική μονάδα.

Ο υπουργός ενέργειας της Αγγλίας τα χαρακτηρίζει απάτη.
Ακόμη και η πράσινη Siemens αρχίζει να αλλάζει την φιλο-αιολική στάση της...
Κάθε 15-20 χρόνια θα χρειάζονται αλλαγές συστημάτων κι όχι κάθε 25. Αν έχουν και έλληνες συντηρητές μάλλον λιγότερο.
Αυτά τα προσθέτουν στο κόστος όταν φτιάχνουνε γραφήματα?
Α τέλος να αναφέρω ότι μέχρι και οι Οικολόγοι Πράσινοι εκφράζουν την αντίθεση τους με τον τρόπο με τονν οποίο προωθούνται οι ΑΠΕ στα νησιά.
Ακόμη και οι μηχανικοί του ΤΕΕ το ίδιο...
Παρ όλα αυτά οι δημοτικοί σύμβουλοι παίρνουνζητιανεύουν νόμιμα και ηθικά τα δωράκια της ισπανικής εταιρείας.
Η νέα Siemens, λέγεται Iberdrola...


ΥΓ.
Κανονικά έπρεπε να γράφουμε για φωτοβολταϊκά, αλλά ζητάμε επιοίκεια.

----------


## sonic

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να δοκιμάσουν αυτό: http://science.howstuffworks.com/env...ters-duck1.htm αέρα δεν έχουμε πάντα, αλλά από κύμα καλά πάμε.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> The Duck falls under a class of WECs known as terminators. Terminators are oriented perpendicular to the direction of the wave. And, this is appropriate, as the Duck is basically the Schwarzenegger of WECs, destroying the waves it faces, leaving a calmer sea on the other side


 :Razz: 
Καλό...


Κατα τα άλλα τα θαλάσσια ρεύματα στα στενά Χίου, Λέσβου Σάμου είναι ισχυρά.

----------


## anon

Αν και δεν αφορά τα φωτοβολταικά, νέα μελέτη της Bloomberg κατατάσει την αιολική ενέργεια (νέες εγκαταστάσεις) 14% οικονομικότερη απο μια νέα λιγνιτική εγκατάσταση και κατα 18% οικονομικότερο απο μια νέα εγκατάσταση φυσικού αερίου... 
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/02...than_new_coal/

----------


## konenas

Επιμένω πως η εγκατάσταση ανεμογεννητριών μικρής κλίμακας τουλάχιστον σε κάθε αγροτικό σπίτι είναι η καλύτερη λύση από κάθε άποψη.

----------


## anon

> Επιμένω πως η εγκατάσταση ανεμογεννητριών μικρής κλίμακας τουλάχιστον σε κάθε αγροτικό σπίτι είναι η καλύτερη λύση από κάθε άποψη.


Εγώ προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταικών σε κάθε αγροτικό σπίτι (στέγες) ειναι η καλύτερη λύση. Γιατί:
1) Δίνουν με πολύ μικρή απόκλιση (ακόμα και με συννεφιά) ενέργεια πάντα κάθε μέρα, την ημέρα, που ειναι και οι μεγαλύτερες απαιτήσεις
2) Δεν δημιουργούν πρόβλημα χρήσης γής όπως τα φωτοβολταικά ή αιολικά πάρκα 
3) Δημιουργούν κατανεμημένη παραγωγή ενέργειας ώστε να μην χρειάζονται μεγάλες συνδέσεις για την επαρχία. Τοπική παραγωγή/κατανάλωση
4) Δημιουργούν μεγαλύτερη αξιοπιστία μιας και η παραγωγή θα είναι κατανεμημένη σε δεκάδες ή ακόμα καλύτερα εκατοντάδες μικροπαραγωγούς. 
5) Ειναι πλέον οικονομικά βιώσιμη και με κόστος μικρότερο απο αυτό του φυσικού αερίου/πετρελαίου. Συγκεκριμένα έχω υπολογίσει ότι για μια διάρκεια χρήσης περίπου 25 ετών, το κόστος παραγωγής αυτή την στιγμή με μια νέα εγκατάσταση είναι περίπου 6 με 7 λεπτά, και όσο μειώνεται το κόστος των πάνελς, το κόστος κατεβαίνει όλο και πιο πολύ.

----------


## nfotis

Για τις ανεμογεννήτριες είμαι ιδιαίτερα επιφυλακτικός (νομίζω το έχω αναφέρει και παλιότερα).

Θέλεις αντίστοιχη συμβατική παραγωγή ενέργειας ως ρεζέρβα ώστε να μην έχεις αστάθεια στο grid όταν πάψει ο αέρας να φυσάει (αν θυμάμαι καλά, συνιστάται να έχεις *μέχρι* 10% περίπου αιολικά στο ενεργειακό μίγμα σου). Οπότε, αν είναι να φτιάξεις ένα επιπλέον θερμοηλεκτρικό εργοστάσιο 500 MW για εφεδρεία σε 500 MW αιολικών, γιατί να μην φτιάξεις μόνον το πρώτο και να μη ξοδεύεις λεφτά στις ανεμογεννήτριες;

Αν διαβάσετε το http://archaeopteryxgr.blogspot.gr/ , ο τύπος τα χώνει άγρια σε πολλούς που (από ότι φαίνεται) επωφελούνται από την 'οικολογική μόδα' (δείτε π.χ. τα σχόλια στο http://archaeopteryxgr.blogspot.gr/2...g-post_08.html )

Ν.Φ.

----------


## anon

To ότι κάποιοι επωφελούνται απο την οικολογική μόδα, είναι σχετικό. Και με τα πυρηνικά επωφελούνται κάποιοι άλλοι. Με το φυσικο αέριο ή πετρέλαιο κάποιοι τρίτοι και πάει λέγοντας. Δηλαδή τι πάει να πεί επωφελούνται κάποιοι; Ειναι δικιολογία αυτό; Μα φυσικά καποιοι θα επωφεληθούν έναντι άλλων! Το θέμα είναι ένα:

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΘΗΝΟΤΕΡΗ Η ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ;

Και η μελέτη δείχνει ότι ειναι. 
Συμφωνώ ότι η αιολική δεν είναι ενέργεια που μπορείς να βασιστείς εύκολα, ώστε πχ να έχεις το 50% ή παραπάνω απο αυτή. Με δεδομένο την αναξιοπιστία της παραγωγής ότι θα είναι σταθερή, αν και προτιμάται να στήνονται ανεμογεννήτριες σε σημεία όπου υπάρχει με στατιστικά δεδομένα μεγάλή διάρκεια ανέμου. Ειδικά δε εαν τοποθετηθούν μεγάλες ανεμογεννήτριες (των μερικών μεγαβάτ ισχύος), τότε μιλάμε για ιστό που φτάνει τα 100 μέτρα! Στο ύψος αυτό, και ειδικά εαν μιλάμε για κορυφογραμμές, ή νησιά, ο άνεμος είναι σχεδόν συνεχής! Επιπλέον, εμείς στην Ελλάδα έχουμε το προνόμιο, να μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τα υδροηλεκτρικά εργοστάσια για αποθήκευση ισχύος αντιστρέφοντας τα νερά (δηλαδή ανεβάζοντάς τα), όταν υπάρχει πλεόνασμα ενέργειας απο ΑΠΕ (γενικώς). Και αυτό γιατι τα υδροηλεκτρικά μπορούν να ανταποκριθούν σε μεταβολές της ανάγκης ισχύος σε μερικά δεύτερα. Σίγουρα δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο το βάζω ένα εργοστάσιο (λιγνιτικό, φυσικού αερίου ή πυρηνικό) και βαράει και βγάζει συνεχώς τις μεγαβατώρες με σταθερή σχεδόν ροή....

Οπότε ασχέτως τι λένε ορισμένοι, ίσως κολλημενοι, σχετικά με τις ΑΠΕ, θα πρέπει να δούμε το θέμα, καθαρά απο οικονομική σκοπιά.
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΘΗΝΟΤΕΡΗ Η ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΠΕ;

Σε αυτό μπορούμε πλέον να πούμε απερίφραστα, ότι πλέον ΝΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ.

----------


## konenas

ΟΚ. ανον
Αν κάποιος βάλει μικρή ανεμογεννήτρια και φωτοβολταϊκά έχεις πρόβλημα;
Αυτές 
1) δεν έχουν πρόβλημα τοποθέτησης μιας και στηρίζονται σε δική τους ελαφριά κατασκευή, 
2) μπαίνουν και στο χωράφι χωρίς να κόβουν καλλιεργήσιμο χώρο, 
3) δεν έχουν κόστος συντήρησης, 
4) κοστίζουν φθηνά 
5) έχουν μεγάλη διάρκεια ζωής 
6) η παραγωγή θα είναι κατανεμημένη όπως τα 3&4 που γράφεις
7) αποδίδουν τις δύσκολες μέρες, όταν βρέχει και έχει κρύο
και 8) συγχρόνως το ρεύμα του αέρα κατευθύνεται στο χωράφι και έτσι μπορεί να βοηθά στο να μην παγώνουν ευπαθή προϊόντα,.

Αν συνδυαστούν μικρές ανεμογεννήτριες σε σπίτι και χωράφι και φωτοβολταϊκά στις στέγες θα υπάρξει αυτονομία σε ενέργεια για τους αγρότες.

----------


## anon

Δεν διαφωνώ με την χρήση ανεμογεννητριών, αντιθέτως.
Ομως θα πρέπει να διαλύσουμε μερικούς μύθους.

1. Οι ελαφρές όπως λες ανεμογεννήτριες είναι ισχύος < 1κιλοβάτ. Βαριά βαριά 2. Επιπρόσθετα επειδή είναι σε μικρό ιστό, δεν εκμεταλλεύονται τα συνεχή ρεύματα που υπάρχουν σε μεγαλύτερα ύψη (πάνω απο 60-70 μέτρα απο την γή) με αποτέλεσμα να λειτουργούν για ακόμη λιγότερα χρονικά διαστήματα.
2. Το ξεπάγωμα των αγρών δεν το κάνουν ανεμογεννήτριες παραγωγής ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος, αλλά ανεμιστήρες. Εκτός εαν λειτουργείς την ανεμογεννήτρια και σαν ανεμιστήρα για να μην παγώνουν τα χωράφια, μόνο που σαν ανεμιστήρας, καταναλώνει ρεύμα, δεν παράγει.
3. Ηδη πλέον τα φωτοβολταικά ειναι πιο οικονομικά, και προβλέπεται στο μέλλον ναναι ακόμη φθηνότερα. Για παράδειγμα, μονάδα με πάνελς μαζί με ινβέρτερ και τοποθέτηση τα πάντα, ισχύος 10 κιλοβατ, κοστίζει κάπου 16-18 χιλιάδες ευρώ. Mια αντίστοιχη ανεμογεννήτρια ισχύος 10κιλοβατ είναι μια σοβαρη κατασκευή, έχει μια εγγυημένη διάρκεια ζωής πχ 20 έτη, αλλά όχι για πάντα (τίποτε μηχανικό δεν είναι για πάντα, και εαν κρατά σχεδόν για πάντα, αυτό θα γίνεται με τακτική συντήρηση, η οποία δεν είναι τσάμπα)
Σε μια μικρή έρευνα που έκανα για μια ανεμογεννήτρια 10 κιλοβάτ, μαζί με όλα τα παρελκόμενα (όπως σε μια εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταικών όπως ανέφερα πιο πάνω) δηλαδή ιστός, ινβέρτερ, κλπ και χωρίς να λογαριάσουμε το κόστος εγκατάστασης (θεμελίωση κλπ)  έχει πάνω απο 10.000 δολλάρια. Αρα μιλάμε για ίδιο ή πολύ κοντά σε κόστος με τα φωτοβολταικά. Να ξανατονίσω, ότι σε ανεμογεννήτριες συμφέρει όσο πιο μεγάλες γίνεται, για να εκμεταλλεύονται τα συνεχή ρεύματα αέρα που ειναι ψηλά, και να επιτυγχάνουν συνεχη λειτουργία.
4. Ενα σοβαρό μειονέκτημα των ανεμογεννητριών είναι το φορτίο που βάζουν στο δίκτυο ότι μπαίνει "ανώμαλα". Σε αντίθεση με τα φωτοβολταικά που σταδιακά, απο το ξημέρωμα, και προγραμματισμένα, δηλαδή είναι γνωστό ακριβώς πόσο ρεύμα θα πάρουμε στο δίκτυο απο αυτά, οι ανεμογεννήτριες μπορει να δώσουν ρεύμα απότομα στο δίκτυο απο μπουρίνια κλπ απότομα, οπότε το δίκτυο πρέπει να είναι τέτοιο ώστε να μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει τέτοιες απότομες διακυμάνσεις, πράγμα δύσκολο και που απαιτεί επενδύσεις σε αλλαγή του δικτύου και σε συστήματα εξισορρόπησης. Ισως γιαυτό τώρα τελευταία βλέπουμε μια στροφή προς χρήση των ανεμογεννητριών εκτός δικτύου, πχ για παραγωγή ζεστού νερού (τηλεθέρμανση), παραγωγής υδρογόνου, αποθήκευσης ενέργειας και χρήση της απο την "αποθήκη" κλπ.

Μπορείτε να διαβάσετε μερικά απο εδώ:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment/9...to-the-UK.html

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Εγώ προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταικών σε κάθε αγροτικό σπίτι (στέγες) ειναι η καλύτερη λύση. Γιατί:
> 1) Δίνουν με πολύ μικρή απόκλιση (ακόμα και με συννεφιά) ενέργεια πάντα κάθε μέρα, την ημέρα, που ειναι και οι μεγαλύτερες απαιτήσεις
> 2) Δεν δημιουργούν πρόβλημα χρήσης γής όπως τα φωτοβολταικά ή αιολικά πάρκα 
> 3) Δημιουργούν κατανεμημένη παραγωγή ενέργειας ώστε να μην χρειάζονται μεγάλες συνδέσεις για την επαρχία. Τοπική παραγωγή/κατανάλωση
> 4) Δημιουργούν μεγαλύτερη αξιοπιστία μιας και η παραγωγή θα είναι κατανεμημένη σε δεκάδες ή ακόμα καλύτερα εκατοντάδες μικροπαραγωγούς. 
> 5) Ειναι πλέον οικονομικά βιώσιμη και με κόστος μικρότερο απο αυτό του φυσικού αερίου/πετρελαίου. Συγκεκριμένα έχω υπολογίσει ότι για μια διάρκεια χρήσης περίπου 25 ετών, το κόστος παραγωγής αυτή την στιγμή με μια νέα εγκατάσταση είναι περίπου 6 με 7 λεπτά, και όσο μειώνεται το κόστος των πάνελς, το κόστος κατεβαίνει όλο και πιο πολύ.




Σε αυτά που γράφεις επιμέρους συμφωνώ.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι πρέπει ο αγρότης, κάτοικος χωριού-οικισμού να επενδύσει ΤΩΡΑ σε κάτι που θέλει χρήματα άμεσα για να το αποσβέσει μετα από δεκάδες χρόνια.
Εκεί είναι το προβλημα.

Σε 5 χρόνια που θα έχει φύγει(?) η κάψα των Γερμανών να μας προωθούν τις δικές τους ΑΠΕ γιατί ειδικά στα φωτοβολταϊκά θα έχουν κυριαρχήσει οι Κινέζοι, τότε ο συνδυασμός επένδυσης χαμηλού προυπολογισμού, μικρού τεχνολογικού ρίσκου (να  φορτωθείς με  κάτι επι δεκαετίες όταν σε 3 χρόνια θα έχει απαξιωθει τεχνολογικά) και υψηλότερης από την συμερινή απόδοσης θα είναι ελκυστικοί παράγοντες.
Α μη τι άλλο οι μη ενεργοβόρες συσκευές θα μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν.
Ο θερμοσίφωνας θα είναι ηλιακός, ο φούρνος θα είναι αερίου και θα μπορεί ακόμη και σε εξοχικά σπίτια που δεν έχει φτάσει η ΔΕΗ να υπάρχει αυτονομία.

----------


## petasis

> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΘΗΝΟΤΕΡΗ Η ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ;
> 
> Και η μελέτη δείχνει ότι ειναι. 
> 
> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΘΗΝΟΤΕΡΗ Η ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΠΕ;
> 
> Σε αυτό μπορούμε πλέον να πούμε απερίφραστα, ότι πλέον ΝΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ.


Δεν είναι. Το κόστος κατασκευής δεν λέει κάτι, αν δεν λάβεις υπ' οψιν σου την απόδοση. Είναι ανόμοια πράγματα.

- - - Updated - - -

Έχετε σταθεί δίπλα σε ανεμογεννήτρια; Με τον θόρυβο τι θα γίνει;

----------


## anon

> Δεν είναι. Το κόστος κατασκευής δεν λέει κάτι, αν δεν λάβεις υπ' οψιν σου την απόδοση. Είναι ανόμοια πράγματα.



Παρντόν;;;;;;;
Πληρώνω 18000 ευρώ και βάζω φωτοβολταικά ισχύος 10 κιλοβατ.
Αποδίδουν περίπου 14000 κιλοβατώρες σταθερά τον χρόνο.
Βάλε ένα διαστημα χρήσης πχ 30 έτη. Τα πάνελς έχουν εγγύηση (τα περισσότερα) ότι στα 20 έτη θα παράγουν τουλάχιστον (πρόσεξε το τουλαχιστον,  μπορεί ναναι και περισσότερο) 80% της ονομαστικής τους. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι την επαύριο σταματούν να δουλεύουν. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι στα 30 έτη, δίνουν το 60% της ονομαστικής τους.
Σε σταθερές τιμές έχουμε:
για τα πρώτα 20 έτη, μεσο όρο απόδοσης 90%, επι 14.000 κιλοβατώες ήτοι σύνολο 252.000 κιλοβατώρες
για τα επόμενα 10 έτης, μέσος όρος απόδοσης 70% (ξεκινά απο 80% καταλήγει σε 60%) ήτοι συνολο 98.000 κιλοβατώρες. Συνολικά στα 30 έτη, 342.000 κιλοβατώρες.
Τα φωτοβολταικά δεν θέλουν συντήρηση (πλην καθαρίσματος των πάνελς απο βρωμιά / σκονη).
Αρα έχουμε 342.000 κιλοβατώρες, με κόστος 18.000 ευρώ. Ητοι 5,2 λεπτά η κιλοβατώρα.
Απλά πράγματα, υπολογίσημα. Η ισχύς είναι σταθερή με μείωση σε περιόδους βαριάς συννεφιάς.

Εσυ, που βρίσκεις το πρόβλημα; Απλά πετάς ένα ανόμοια; 
Επιχειρήματα παρακαλώ.
Εγώ προσωπικά, είμαι περισσοτερο υπερ των φωτοβολταικών, λόγω της σταθερής και αξιόπιστης / αναμενόμενης απόδοσης κάθε μέρα. Και επειδή είμαστε μια ηλιόλουστη χώρα.





> Έχετε σταθεί δίπλα σε ανεμογεννήτρια; Με τον θόρυβο τι θα γίνει;


Γιαυτό συνήθως οι ανεμογεννήτριες τοποθετούνται όχι κοντά σε κατοικίες. Ουτως ή άλλως οι μεγάλες ανεμογεννήτριες είναι τέτοιες κατασκευές που δεν γίνεται να τοποθετηθούν σε κατοικίσημα μέρα. Εαν το συνδιάσεις ότι είναι καλύτερα να τοποθετούνται σε κορυφογραμμές, νομίζω ότι το θέμα θορύβου ειναι το ελάχιστο που θα πρέπει να μας απασχολεί.

----------


## petasis

Ένα εργοστάσιο λιγνίτη θα είναι 10% ακριβότερο, αλλά θα δίνει ρεύμα το βράδυ, το απόγευμα, το πρωί, σε συννεφιά, σε χιόνι, σε βροχή. Το φωτοβολταϊκό θα δίνει σε σημαντικά πιο περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα της ημέρας. Συνεπώς δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε μόνο το κόστος κατασκευής, αφού η αξιοπιστία δεν είναι συγκρίσιμη.

Η αναφορά μου για τον θόρυβο ήταν για τα λεγόμενα με τις γεννήτριες σε σπίτια και αγροκτήματα. Στις κορυφές των βουνών δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Δείτε κι αυτό σχετικά με τα Φ/Β 

http://chrispic-ligapola.blogspot.gr...mas-afora.html

----------


## agrelaphon

> ...
> Έχετε σταθεί δίπλα σε ανεμογεννήτρια; Με τον θόρυβο τι θα γίνει;


Για τι είδους ανεμογεννήτρια μιλάς? Οι μικρές (οικιακές ας πούμε) δεν βγάζουν θόρυβο
Ξέρεις τι θόρυβο βγάζει ένα εργοστάσιο λιγνήτη?

----------


## vagdsl

Σε συνέχεια κάποιων προηγούμενων post, η έκθεση του ΛΑΓΗΕ με απολογισμό και προβλέψεις για την εξέλιξη του Ειδικού Λογαριασμού ΑΠΕ. 

Η μέση τιμή για μεγάλα Φ/Β ήταν *429 €/MWh* (607 μύρια) και για τα Φ/Β σε στέγες *550 €/MWh* (άλλα 153 μύρια).

Είναι προφανές πως το σύστημα δεν είναι βιώσιμο με τις σημερινές συνθήκες και θα υπάρξει μείωση των ταριφών ακόμη και στις παλαιότερες συμβάσεις των Φ/Β. 

Το σχετικό άρθρο από την Καθημερινή μιλάει για «εθελοντική συναίνεση» των επενδυτών αλλά παράλληλα αναφέρει πως "σε κάθε περίπτωση κύκλοι του ΥΠΕΚΑ τονίζουν ότι το μέτρο θα ληφθεί έστω και μονομερώς".

Προβλέπω επανάσταση των αγανακτισμένων επενδυτών.

Από την έκθεση ακόμη προκύπτει πως τα αιολικά που παρήγαγαν 3.850 GWh (έναντι 1.415+279 των Φ/Β) κόστισαν *92 €/MWh* (355 μύρια).

(Πληροφοριακά η παραγωγή από Φυσικό Αέριο κοστίζει 65-70 €/MWh και από λιγνίτη 35 €/MWh. Τα δικαιώματα για ρύπους προσθέτουν 2.5 €/MWh στο Φ.Α. και 6 €/MWh στο λιγνίτη.)

----------


## petasis

Βγάζουν θόρυβο. Πριν 2 μέρες άκουγα μια μικρή, οικιακή, αθόρυβη από τα 500μ και έψαχνα να δω από που ερχόταν ο μεταβαλλόμενος με τον αέρα θόρυβος.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Σε συνέχεια κάποιων προηγούμενων post, η έκθεση του ΛΑΓΗΕ με απολογισμό και προβλέψεις για την εξέλιξη του Ειδικού Λογαριασμού ΑΠΕ. 
> 
> Η μέση τιμή για μεγάλα Φ/Β ήταν *429 €/MWh* (607 μύρια) και για τα Φ/Β σε στέγες *550 €/MWh* (άλλα 153 μύρια).
> 
> Είναι προφανές πως το σύστημα δεν είναι βιώσιμο με τις σημερινές συνθήκες και θα υπάρξει μείωση των ταριφών ακόμη και στις παλαιότερες συμβάσεις των Φ/Β. 
> 
> Το σχετικό άρθρο από την Καθημερινή μιλάει για «εθελοντική συναίνεση» των επενδυτών αλλά παράλληλα αναφέρει πως "σε κάθε περίπτωση κύκλοι του ΥΠΕΚΑ τονίζουν ότι το μέτρο θα ληφθεί έστω και μονομερώς".
> 
> Προβλέπω επανάσταση των αγανακτισμένων επενδυτών.
> ...



Αν ισχύουν τα παραπάνω νούμερα (από ότι βλέπω τα πήρες από την σελίδα 5 του pdf) απλά WTF!!!

Αν ξανακούσω την θείτσα του econews να χτυπιέται για τις ΑΠΕ που όλοι τις κατατρέχουν και τα κακά πετρελαιϊκά λόμπι τις υποβιβάζουν, θα πέσει πολύ καντήλι.  :Evil:

----------


## agrelaphon

Τα χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα χαλκού, τη συντήριση του δυκτίου, εργολάβοι κτλ που απαιτούνται για τη μεταφορά της ενέργειας από τη λιγνητική παραγωγή είναι μέσα?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Τα χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα χαλκού, τη συντήριση του δυκτίου, εργολάβοι κτλ που απαιτούνται για τη μεταφορά της ενέργειας από τη λιγνητική παραγωγή είναι μέσα?


Μα τα καλώδια χαλκού για τα υπάρχοντα εργαστάσια προυπάρχουν... δεν επιβαρύνουν το κόστος! Συντήρηση απαιτούν όλα τα δίκτυα. Ισα ίσα που τα σκαμπανεβάσματα των ΑΠΕ είναι που απαιτούν πιο ακριβό και πιο σύγχρονο δίκτυο για να διοχετεύεται η απρόβλεπτη και περισσευούμενη ενέργεια. Η ΔΕΗ το έχει το δίκτυο ήδη. Δεν θα βάλουμε στο κόστος και τα χρήματα που πληρώσαμε 30-40 χρόνια πριν για την σύνδεση των λιγνιτικών εργοστασίων με την ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα. Δεν θα φτιάξουμε δίκτυο από το μηδέν.

Για τις ΑΠΕ (ιδίως τις ανεμογεννήτριες) είναι που πρέπει να ανοιχτούν νέοι δρόμοι και να στερεωθούν νέες κολώνες της ΔΕΗ με τα συναφή νέα καλώδια. Συχνά  σε δυσπρόσιτα βουνά που δεν τα πατάνε ούτε κατσίκια...

----------


## vagdsl

Σχετικά με το κόστος των δικτύων:

Οι χρεώσεις για τα δίκτυα ανήκουν στις ρυθμιζόμενες χρεώσεις, καθορίζονται δηλαδή με απόφαση της ΡΑΕ.

Οι χρεώσεις αυτές καταγράφονται επακριβώς στους λογαριασμούς της ΔΕΗ και είναι:
*5,5 €/MWh* για το Σύστημα Μεταφοράς. *20,5 €/MWh* για το Δίκτυο Διανομής.

Το κόστος των δικτύων πληρώνεται από τους καταναλωτές μέσω των προμηθευτών τους. Οι παραγωγοί δεν πληρώνουν για το δίκτυο παρά μόνον το αρχικό κόστος σύνδεσης.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Εγώ πιστεύω οτι η συζήτηση της σύγκρισης των ΑΠΕ με την παραγωγή ενέργειας από λιγνίτη είναι προσχηματική και δεν θα έπρεπε να μας απασχολεί μόνο το κόστος, αλλά και η μόλυνση που προκαλεί ο κάθε τρόπος παραγωγής ενέργειας.
Νομίζω οτι ο λιγνίτης είναι οτι πιο ρυπογόνο για το περιβάλλον.

----------


## nfotis

Να θυμίσω επίσης ότι ο λιγνίτης υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα, ενώ οι άλλες μορφές ενέργειας (φυσικό αέριο, πυρηνικά, πετρέλαιο κτλ.) απαιτούν σεβαστά ποσά συναλλάγματος για να τις εισάγεις.

Παρόμοια, τα αιολικά και (σε λιγότερο βαθμό) τα φωτοβολταϊκά απαιτούν λεφτά για να τα φέρεις από το εξωτερικό.

Ν.Φ.

----------


## anon

> Ένα εργοστάσιο λιγνίτη θα είναι 10% ακριβότερο, αλλά θα δίνει ρεύμα το βράδυ, το απόγευμα, το πρωί, σε συννεφιά, σε χιόνι, σε βροχή. Το φωτοβολταϊκό θα δίνει σε σημαντικά πιο περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα της ημέρας. Συνεπώς δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε μόνο το κόστος κατασκευής, αφού η αξιοπιστία δεν είναι συγκρίσιμη.
> 
> Η αναφορά μου για τον θόρυβο ήταν για τα λεγόμενα με τις γεννήτριες σε σπίτια και αγροκτήματα. Στις κορυφές των βουνών δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.



Tα φωτοβολταικά και οι ανεμογεννήτριες έχουν κόστος εγκατάστασης, αλλα μετά σχεδόν ουδέν. Νιέντε. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. Τα λιγνιτικά έχουν κόστος. Γιατί κοστίζει να βγάζεις τον λιγνίτη, να τον καθαρίζεις, η όλη διαδικασία. Και σε μηχανές, σε ανθρώπους, αναλώσιμα.

Νομίζω ότι είναι τελείως μυωπικό να κοιτά μόνο το κόστος εγκατάστασης σε λιγνιτικά ή πυρηνικά.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν ισχύουν τα παραπάνω νούμερα (από ότι βλέπω τα πήρες από την σελίδα 5 του pdf) απλά WTF!!!
> 
> Αν ξανακούσω την θείτσα του econews να χτυπιέται για τις ΑΠΕ που όλοι τις κατατρέχουν και τα κακά πετρελαιϊκά λόμπι τις υποβιβάζουν, θα πέσει πολύ καντήλι.


Γιατί εξεγείρεσαι; Οι τιμές αυτές είναι οι συμφωνημένες με επιδότηση, και έγιναν για να δωθεί το ανάλογο kickstart στα φωτοβολταικά. Δεν περίμεναν ότι θα πέσουν τόσο πολύ και τόσο γρήγορα οι τιμές των πάνελς. Που θα πέσουν και άλλο, μιας και οι εξελίξεις στο τομέα των φωτοβολταικών τελευταία ειναι μεγάλες.

Αλλο πράγμα πόσο πραγματικά κοστίζει, και απέδειξα με νούμερα ότι μιλάμε για κόστος (όχι τιμή διάθεσης, κόστος μιλάμε) είναι κάπου στα 5 σεντς η κιλοβατώρα. Η' περίπου 50 Ευρώ η μεγαβατώρα....

- - - Updated - - -




> Παρόμοια, τα αιολικά και (σε λιγότερο βαθμό) τα φωτοβολταϊκά απαιτούν λεφτά για να τα φέρεις από το εξωτερικό.
> 
> Ν.Φ.


Ναι, αλλά μια φορά. Σε αντίθεση με τα ορυκτά καύσιμα και πυρηνικα, που πρέπει να αγοράζεις συνέχεια. Και επίσης να ξαναπώ, ήδη μιλάμε για κόστος στα φωτοβολταικά που πλησιάζει το μισό δολλάριο στο βατ!!!! Το 1/8 απο ότι πριν 5 χρόνια!

----------


## petasis

Οκ, αφού είναι οικονομικότερα, δεν χρειάζονται επιδοτήσεις. Θα βγει κέρδος με την τρέχουσα τιμή, που προέρχεται από λιγνίτη. Ε;

----------


## anon

> Οκ, αφού είναι οικονομικότερα, δεν χρειάζονται επιδοτήσεις. Θα βγει κέρδος με την τρέχουσα τιμή, που προέρχεται από λιγνίτη. Ε;


Οταν ξεκίνησε η επιδοματική πολιτική, είχαν πολλαπλάσια τιμή. Ενα δεκάρι (10 κιλοβατ) πριν 5 χρόνια κόστιζε κομπλέ σχεδόν 50 χιλ ευρώ. Σήμερα μιλάμε για 16 με 18 περίπου χιλ. (πάνελς, συστήματα στερέωσης, καλωδιώσεις, ασφάλειες, ινβέρτερ)

Γιαυτό όσοι στήσανε παλιά τα φωτοβολταικά, κανονικά πρεπει να συνεχίσει η επιδοματική πολιτική, όσο είχε προγραμματιστεί. Για τους νέους, μπορεί και πρέπει ναναι μικρότερη η επιδότηση έως ότου σταματήσει τελείως. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι το κέρδος για το κράτος δεν είναι μόνο απο την τιμή, αλλα και απο το γεγονός ότι δεν πληρώνει πρόστιμα λόγω πρωτοκόλλου Κυότο.

Οπότε εαν θέλουμε να συγκρίνουμε με λιγνίτη, θα πρέπει να προσθέσουμε και τα κόστη:
1) Πρωτοκόλλου Κυότο
2) Κόστος καταστροφής περιβάλλοντος. Πχ στα σημεία που έχει ολοκληρωθεί η εξόρυξη πρέπει να γίνει ανάπλαση εδάφους. Στις περιοχές που είναι ιδιαιτερα μολυσμένες απο λιγνιτικά έχουμε έξοδα - κανονικά - διάφορα, όπως ιατρικά απο άτομα που υποφέρουν λόγω μόλυνσης πχ.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Να θυμίσω επίσης ότι ο λιγνίτης υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα, ενώ οι άλλες μορφές ενέργειας (φυσικό αέριο, πυρηνικά, πετρέλαιο κτλ.) απαιτούν σεβαστά ποσά συναλλάγματος για να τις εισάγεις.
> 
> Παρόμοια, τα αιολικά και (σε λιγότερο βαθμό) τα φωτοβολταϊκά απαιτούν λεφτά για να τα φέρεις από το εξωτερικό.
> Ν.Φ.


Θα μπορούσαμε όμως να δημιουργήσουμε μονάδες παραγωγής Φ/Β και ανεμογεννητριών, όπως έχουν κάνει μικρές χώρες στην Ευρώπη (Βλέπε Δανία) και να πουλάμε τέτοια προϊόντα σε όλο τον κόσμο, με οτι αυτό συνεπάγεται, για την ανάπτυξη, θέσεις εργασίας κ.λ.π.

----------


## agrelaphon

> Μα τα καλώδια χαλκού για τα υπάρχοντα εργαστάσια προυπάρχουν... δεν επιβαρύνουν το κόστος! Συντήρηση απαιτούν όλα τα δίκτυα. Ισα ίσα που τα σκαμπανεβάσματα των ΑΠΕ είναι που απαιτούν πιο ακριβό και πιο σύγχρονο δίκτυο για να διοχετεύεται η απρόβλεπτη και περισσευούμενη ενέργεια. Η ΔΕΗ το έχει το δίκτυο ήδη. Δεν θα βάλουμε στο κόστος και τα χρήματα που πληρώσαμε 30-40 χρόνια πριν για την σύνδεση των λιγνιτικών εργοστασίων με την ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα. Δεν θα φτιάξουμε δίκτυο από το μηδέν.
> 
> Για τις ΑΠΕ (ιδίως τις ανεμογεννήτριες) είναι που πρέπει να ανοιχτούν νέοι δρόμοι και να στερεωθούν νέες κολώνες της ΔΕΗ με τα συναφή νέα καλώδια. Συχνά  σε δυσπρόσιτα βουνά που δεν τα πατάνε ούτε κατσίκια...


To κόστος κατασκευής νέου δικτύου για εξυπηρέτηση ΑΠΕ το καλύπτει ο παραγωγός - πάει αυτό.
το δύκτιο μεταφοράς από Κοζάνη - Αθήνα π.χ. μπορεί να προυπήρχε, αλλά οι ανάγκες σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια συνχώς μεγάλωναν και μεγαλώνουν ακόμα. Όταν έχεις τοπική παραγωγή και κατανάλωση γλυτώνεις από χίλια μύρια έξοδα, είτε αυτά είναι σε υλικό, είτε σε ανθρώπινο δυναμικό - εργατοώρες.
Έχουν ήδη "σηκωθεί" 2 ολόκληρα χωριά στο λεκανοπέδιο Κοζάνης - Πτολεμαΐδας και πρέπει να μετεγκατασταθούν και άλλα. Σκέψου τι αποζημειώσεις χρειάστηκαν και θα χρειαστούν για καινούργια οικόπεδα - κατοικίες - χωράφια. Βάλε και τα παράπλευρα κόστη που ανέφεραν οι προλαλήσαντες και σκέψου από την άλλη το "fire and forget" των Φ/Β. Τις συνέπειες στην ανθρώπινη πλευρά της εξόρυξης και χρήσης λιγνήτη (που σημειωταίον είναι κάκιστης ποιότητας στην περιοχή μας) δεν αναφέρω καν, διότι ως γνωστόν άνθρωποι είμαστε και ότι είναι μακρυά από τον ποπό μας δεν μας πολυνοιάζει.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Καλά νέα για την φτηνή κατασκευή Φ/Β εδώ:

http://www.econews.gr/2013/01/29/fot...pyritio-95164/

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Πάντως το Κυότο δεν πρέπει να αποτελεί μόνιμο μπαμπούλα κι άλλοθι, ούτε κι ευαγγέλιο

Επειδή ακούγονται σενάρια ότι μπορεί σε 5-10 χρόνια εν δυνάμει να είμαστε παραγωγοί πετρελαίου αερίου, πρέπει να σκεφτούμε τι έχουν κάνει άλλες ανεπτυγμένες χώρες που σκοπεύουν να εκμεταλλευτούν τα κοιτάσματα υδρογονανθράκων τους.

Οπως ο Καναδάς που αποχώρησε πρόσφατα από την συνθήκη...

*Spoiler:*




			KOΣMOΣ	Hμερομηνία δημοσίευσης: 14-12-11
Ο Καναδάς εγκατέλειψε το Πρωτόκολλο του Κιότο για το κλίμα

Reuters

Οταν οι κανόνες είναι πολύ δεσμευτικοί, απλώς απορρίπτουμε τους κανόνες. Αυτό φαίνεται ότι ήταν το σκεπτικό του Καναδά, που ανακοίνωσε επισήμως την Κυριακή την έξοδό του από το Πρωτόκολλο του Κιότο για τον έλεγχο του φαινομένου του θερμοκηπίου. Οι εκπομπές ρύπων του Καναδά έχουν αυξηθεί κατά 35% σε σχέση με τα επίπεδα του 1990, αύξηση που σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες του Κιότο θα επέβαλε στον Καναδά πρόστιμα της τάξης των 12 δισεκατομμυρίων δολαρίων – ή θα υποχρέωνε τη χώρα να επενδύσει σε εναλλακτικά σχήματα απορρόφησης ρύπων. Ο Καναδάς σκοπεύει να εκμεταλλευθεί το πετρέλαιο που βρίσκεται εγκλωβισμένο σε σχιστολιθικά πετρώματα, διαδικασία που επιβαρύνει το περιβάλλον πολύ περισσότερο από την απλή άντληση πετρελαίου.

«Είναι θλιβερό και αντίθετο με τις προσπάθειες της διεθνούς κοινότητας το να εγκαταλείπει ο Καναδάς το Πρωτόκολλο του Κιότο, τη στιγμή που, όπως όλοι γνωρίζουν, η σύνοδος του Ντέρμπαν κατέγραψε σημαντικές προόδους, εξασφαλίζοντας ότι θα υπάρξει δεύτερη φάση δεσμεύσεων στο πρωτόκολλο», ανακοίνωσε η Κίνα. Η Κίνα εκπέμπει τον μεγαλύτερο όγκο ρύπων από όλες τις χώρες του πλανήτη, αλλά δεν δεσμεύεται από το Πρωτόκολλο του Κιότο, που συντάχθηκε με βάση τα δεδομένα βιομηχανικής ανάπτυξης του 1990. Στο Ντέρμπαν, η Κίνα πέτυχε την παράταση ισχύος του Κιότο ώς το 2017, με αντάλλαγμα να υπάρξει εν συνεχεία δεσμευτική συμφωνία που θα την περιλαμβάνει.
		



Με κόστος 1600++ $ γα φόρους άνθρακα ανα οικογένεια...

*Spoiler:*




			Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΧΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟΧΩΡΕΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΩΣ
Καναδάς: «Αποχαιρετά» το πρωτόκολλο του Κιότο για την κλιματική αλλαγή

Λίγο μετά την λήξη της συνόδου για την κλιματική αλλαγή, ο Καναδάς ανακοίνωσε ότι θα αποσυρθεί και επισήμως από το πρωτόκολλο του Κιότο, με το επιχείρημα ότι είναι ασύμφορο, παρωχημένο και αποτελεί τροχοπέδη για την πρόοδο.
Καναδάς: «Αποχαιρετά» το πρωτόκολλο του Κιότο για την κλιματική αλλαγή

«Το Κιότο για τον Καναδά αποτελεί παρελθόν και ως εκ τούτου επικαλούμαστε το νόμιμο δικαίωμά μας να αποχωρήσουμε» δήλωσε από το Τορόντο, ο καναδός υπουργός περιβάλλοντος Πίτερ Κεντ.

Πρόσθεσε μάλιστα ότι η ανταπόκριση στις απαιτήσεις του πρωτοκόλλου- που υιοθετήθηκε το 1997 στο Κιότο της Ιαπωνίας με στόχο την καταπολέμηση της υπερθέρμανσης του πλανήτη- «θα κόστιζε 13,6 δις δολάρια» στην χώρα του, δηλαδή περίπου «1600 δολάρια για κάθε οικογένεια».

Τόνισε επίσης ότι παρά το προαναφερόμενο κόστος, οι εκπομπές που συμβάλλουν στο φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου θα συνεχίσουν να αυξάνονται αφού οι δυο μεγαλύτεροι ρυπαντές του κόσμου- οι ΗΠΑ και η Κίνα- δεν επηρεάζονται από το πρωτόκολλο.
Ο υπουργός περιβάλλοντος Πίτερ Κεντ.

«Πιστεύουμε ότι μια νέα συμφωνία θα μας επιτρέψει να δημιουργήσουμε θέσεις εργασίας...» δήλωσε ο υπουργός, προκαλώντας την έντονη αντίδραση του Πεκίνου που χαρακτήρισε την απόφαση του Καναδά υπονομευτική των προσπαθειών της διεθνούς κοινότητας.

Οι συζητήσεις για την νέα δεσμευτική συμφωνία για την κλιματική αλλαγή που θα αντικαταστήσει το Κιότο και θα καλύπτει όλες τις χώρες, θα ξεκινήσουν το 2012 και θα λήξουν το 2015. Στόχος είναι η νέα συμφωνία να τεθεί σε εφαρμογή μέχρι το 2020, όπως αποφασίστηκε στη σύνοδο του Ντέρμπαν στη Νότιο Αφρική.
		




Φυσικά και δεν εννοώ ότι θα μπορούσε η Ελλάδα να κάνει ότι κάνει μία ανεξάρτητη και ισχυρή χώρα όπως ο Καναδάς ειδικά όταν είμαστε μνημονιοκρατούμενοι!
Αλλά για την κουβέντα.

----------


## agrelaphon

Βασικά να πούμε, αυτά τα πρόστιμα και πληρωμές που απορρέουν από τη συνθήκη, ο Κυότος τα παίρνει?  :Thinking:

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Είτε ο Κυότος είτε ο Πινόκιος δεν έχει σημασία.

Οι φόροι άνθρακα είναι μία απάτη. Οσοι έχουν την δύναμη και το συμφέρον, τα επιβάλουν σε αυτούς που μπορούν
Άλλα αέρια επηρεάζουν το ίδιο ή περισσότερο το κλίμα και χωρίς να έχουν τις ευεργετικές δυνατότητες του CO2 (ως ένα βαθμό η αύξηση του, ενισχύει την ανάπτυξη στα φυτά).
Αλλά εκείνα δεν φορολογούνται! Ακριβώς επειδή δεν συνδέονται κατ ανάγκην με την ανάσχεση της ανταγωνιστικότητας των αναπτυσσόμενων χωρών ή είναι δυσκολότερο να τα εμπορευτείς/εκτιμήσεις.

----------


## konenas

Ακριβώς.
CO2 το αέριο που από καταστροφικό και χωρίς αξία μιας και βρίσκεται οπουδήποτε και σε μεγάλες ποσότητες, απέκτησε αξία για το 1% των πλουσίων κατοίκων του πλανήτη.
Μια μεγάλη απάτη μιας και έρευνες έδειξαν πως *η αύξησή του στην ατμόσφαιρα έπεται του φαινομένου του θερμοκηπίου κατά μια δεκαετία*, παρά το προκαλεί.
Βρήκαν άλλο ένα τρόπο να τα παίρνουν χοντρά από το 99% χωρίς να κάνουν τίποτα.

----------


## agrelaphon

Το ερώτημά μου παραμένει, σοβαρά τώρα αλλιώς θα το ψάξω στο gooogle

----------


## qwertyuiop

H μεγαλύτερη μούφα για να κινηθεί η αγορά με νέα προϊόντα είναι η οικολογία... 

Κατήργησαν τις λάμπες πυρακτώσεως για να τα κονομάνε οι ελάχιστοι που έχουν την τεχνογνωσία παρασκευής led και οικονομίας. 
Ευνοούν την αγορά και καλά "πράσινων" αυτοκινήτων για να μην πεθάνει η κορεσμένη αγορά του είδους. 

Φωτοβολταϊκά παντού, τη στιγμή που η κατασκευή του πάνελ ρυπαίνει περισσότερο από την απόσβεση που γίνεται όταν λειτουργήσει. Κι αυτό, για να αναθερμανθούν τα δάνεια κλπ και να ενισχυθούν οι 3 μεγάλες βιομηχανίες παραγωγής τους: Κίνα, ΗΠΑ, Γερμανία. 

Και η πιο μεγάλη φούσκα, περιβαλλοντικές οργανώσεις. Εξαφάνιση ειδών και αυξομείωση θερμοκρασίας στη γη γίνεται από ... πάντα. 
Το πρόβλημα (αν υπάρχει) εστιάζεται στη βιομηχανία. Πουθενά αλλού.

----------


## sdikr

> H μεγαλύτερη μούφα για να κινηθεί η αγορά με νέα προϊόντα είναι η οικολογία... 
> 
> Κατήργησαν τις λάμπες πυρακτώσεως για να τα κονομάνε οι ελάχιστοι που έχουν την τεχνογνωσία παρασκευής led και οικονομίας. 
> Ευνοούν την αγορά και καλά "πράσινων" αυτοκινήτων για να μην πεθάνει η κορεσμένη αγορά του είδους. 
> 
> Φωτοβολταϊκά παντού, τη στιγμή που η κατασκευή του πάνελ ρυπαίνει περισσότερο από την απόσβεση που γίνεται όταν λειτουργήσει. Κι αυτό, για να αναθερμανθούν τα δάνεια κλπ και να ενισχυθούν οι 3 μεγάλες βιομηχανίες παραγωγής τους: Κίνα, ΗΠΑ, Γερμανία. 
> 
> Και η πιο μεγάλη φούσκα, περιβαλλοντικές οργανώσεις. Εξαφάνιση ειδών και αυξομείωση θερμοκρασίας στη γη γίνεται από ... πάντα. 
> Το πρόβλημα (αν υπάρχει) εστιάζεται στη βιομηχανία. Πουθενά αλλού.


Οι Κινέζοι τα κάνουν  οπότε τι τεχνογνωσία λες;

----------


## anon

> Φωτοβολταϊκά παντού, τη στιγμή που η κατασκευή του πάνελ ρυπαίνει περισσότερο από την απόσβεση που γίνεται όταν λειτουργήσει.


Κάνα λινκ; Εαν λές όσα φούμαρα περι της ενέργειας που ξοδεύουμε για να κατασκευάσουμε τα πάνελς, τότε αυτό και εαν είναι λαικισμός. Πχ κατασκευάζουμε πάνελς σήμερα, εν ελλάδι, και η ενέργεια που ξοδεύουμε είναι 10% απο ΑΠΕ. Εαν στήνουμε όλα τα πάνελς που κατασκευάζουμε, σε λίγο καιρό, το 50% ή και παραπάνω, πχ το 100% μπορεί ναναι απο ΑΠΕ.... Τι αέρια θερμοκηπίου έχεις τότε;;;;; Πόση ενέργεια καταναλώνεται σε σχέση με την παραγωγή που μπορεί να παράγει ένα πάνελ; Eίναι το λιγότερο γελοία η θέση αυτή. Και γιατί;
Ας κάνουμε έναν απλό υπολογισμό. Τα πάνελς (μόνο τα πάνελς, όχι ινβερτερ, στήσιμο κλπ) για 10κιλοβάτ ισχύ κοστίζουν κάπου 7 χιλ δολλάρια σήμερα. παράγουν 14 χιλ κιλοβατώρες τον χρόνο. με εγγυημένο 80% στα 20 χρόνια, σημαίνει ότι στα 20 χρόνια έχουμε παραγωγή περίπου 250 χιλ κιλοβατώρες. και άλλες 90 χιλ κιλοβατώρες μεχρι τα 30 έτη, σύνολο 340 χιλ κιλοβατώρες. με 7000 δολλάρια κόστος στα πάνελς, σημαίνει ότι η ενέργεια που παράγεται απο πάνελς έχει κόστος 2 σεντς (μόνο τα πάνελς). Και μου λές ότι κοστίζει περισσότερο σε ενέργεια; Δεν στέκει, γιατί δεν έχουμε παραγωγή ενέργειας με 2 σεντς την κιλοβατώρα, είτε λιγνιτική, πυρηνική, οτιδήποτε.

Βέβαια λέγε, λέγε, ποιός ξέρει, θα τσιμπήσουν τα πρόβατα.... Εδώ ακόμα και γερουσιαστής τσίμπησε. Ισως ναχουν δίκιο, εαν μιλάμε για φωτοβολταικά εποχής 1970/1980.... Για σήμερα; Ούτε λόγος.... Εξάλου δεν υπάρχει καμμιά επιστημονική ανακοίνωση για κάτι τετοιο.
Λινκς:
http://www.politifact.com/florida/st...-they-require/
http://askville.amazon.com/energy-pr...uestId=6934317

και εδώ θα δείς το EROEI
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_...nergy_invested

Kαι για να το κάνουμε ξεκάθαρο. Πυρηνική 10, φωτοβολταικά 6.8, όσο μεγαλύτερο τόσο το καλύτερο, αλλά όσο πάει η πυρηνική ακριβαίνει (τα στατιστικά περιλαμβάνουν σταθμούς παλιούς με πολύ μικρότερο κόστος εγκατάστασης απο ότι ένας σημερινός, πχ δείτε το κόστος του νέου πυρηνικού στην Φινλανδία, και δεν περιλαμβάνουν το κόστος decomissioning) και στα φωτοβολταικά συμβαίνει το αντίθετο, ήδη έχει πέσει το κόστος στο μισό (που σημαίνει για να είναι μισό το κόστος, παράγονται με πιο οικονομικές μεθόδους, και στην ενέργεια).

Οπότε όλα αυτά τα περί απαιτούμενης ενέργειας για κατασκευή των πάνελς ίδια ή μεγαλύτερη απο την παραγώμενη ενέργεια τους στην διάρκεια ωφέλιμης ζωης τους, είναι μια απίστευτη ΜΠΟΥΡΔΑ!!!

- - - Updated - - -




> Οι Κινέζοι τα κάνουν  οπότε τι τεχνογνωσία λες;


Οι κινέζοι παράγουν το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό, αλλά δεν είναι οι μόνοι. Ακόμα και στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει εργοστάσιο παραγωγής πάνελς.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Δείτε κι αυτά τα δυο Sites, σχετικά με την κατασκευή Φ/Β...

http://www.sdtv.gr/smf/index.php/topic,32785.0.html

http://www.greenenergyparts.com/inde...500-20000.html

----------


## alfagamma

φίλε μου πρέπει να είσαι αλλού, άλλα γράφει το παλικάρι και άλλα λες εσύ, ξαναδιάβασε τι έγραψε και μετά σκέψου και απάντησε, δεν μίλησε για τιμές αλλά για οικολογία, αυτό μάλλον δεν το έπιασες, και εννοεί (και έχει δίκιο) οτι όσα κερδίζουμε, αν κερδίζουμε (οικολογικά πάντα) από τις ΑΠΕ τα χάνουμε στην παραγωγή των εξαρτημάτων.... όσο για την τεχνογνωσία αναφέρθηκε για τους λαμπτήρες, όχι για τα πανελς

----------


## anon

> φίλε μου πρέπει να είσαι αλλού, άλλα γράφει το παλικάρι και άλλα λες εσύ, ξαναδιάβασε τι έγραψε και μετά σκέψου και απάντησε, δεν μίλησε για τιμές αλλά για οικολογία, αυτό μάλλον δεν το έπιασες, και εννοεί (και έχει δίκιο) οτι όσα κερδίζουμε, αν κερδίζουμε (οικολογικά πάντα) από τις ΑΠΕ τα χάνουμε στην παραγωγή των εξαρτημάτων.... όσο για την τεχνογνωσία αναφέρθηκε για τους λαμπτήρες, όχι για τα πανελς


Εαν μιλάς για τον qwertyuiop, μια χαρα του απάντησα. Θύμα του urban legend, όπως και εσύ άλλωστε, ότι χρειάζεται ΤΟΣΗ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ για να κατασκευάσουμε τις ΑΠΕ, που είναι ίσα ή και λιγότερο απο όσο θα παράγουν. ΕΙΣΤΕ ΘΥΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥΦΑΣ. Διάβασε τι έγραψα, διάβασε και τα λινκ. Απλή λογική σκέψη αρκεί, εκτός των αναφορών (ξεκινώντας απο την wikipedia, ή ψάξε όπου θες με το κλειδί EROEI) με τα κοστολογικά στοιχεία. Δεν μπορεί ναναι φθηνότερο απο το κόστος ενέργειας που καταναλώθηκε, simple economics! 

Κάνε έναν κόπο και διάβασε το
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_...nergy_invested
γιατί μάλλον δεν το κοίταξες καν, αλλιώς δεν θα επέμενες σε ένα τέτοιο χονδροειδέστατο ευφυολόγημα.

Oσο για το θέμα τεχνογνωσία, ήταν απάντηση σε άλλον....


ΥΓ. Και επειδή ίσως δεν κατάλαβες τo simple economics, να το κάνω ταληράκια.
Ενα πάνελ 10κιλοβατ, σε 30 χρόνια βγάζει ενέργεια περίπου 340 χιλ κιλοβατώρες. Εαν κόστισε τόσο σε ενέργεια για να παραχθεί, τότε μόνο απο ενέργεια (και κανένα άλλο κόστος), πόσο θα πρέπει να κοστίζει το δεκαράκι πάνελ αυτό;
απο το http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cost_of...city_by_source για τα κόστη ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας απο διάφορες πηγές, παίρνουμε την περίπτωση πυρηνικής ενέργειας (γιατί ντε και καλά είναι χωρίς αέρια θερμοκηπίου, και οικονομική, ασχέτως εαν παίζει ΜΙΖΕΝΣ). Εχουμε λοιπόν με βάση τον πίνακα
100 λίρες αγγλίας για 1Mwh = 1000Kwh
δηλαδή 120 ευρώ για 1000 Kwh
120 ευρώ επι 340 (χιλιάδες κιλοβατώρες) = 40800 ευρώ
Αρα πρέπει να κόστισε η παραγωγή *ΜΟΝΟ* των πάνελς, *ΜΟΝΟ* σε ενέργεια, καθαρο κόστος χωρίς τα επιπλέον κόστη διανομής και μπλα μπλα που μπαίνουν σε κάθε λογαριασμό (είτε είσαι Ελλάδα είτε είσαι εξωτερικό), 40 χιλιάδες ευρώ, χώρια τα άλλα κόστη, υλικά, εργοστάσια, αποσβέσεις, ανθρώπινο δυναμικό, διανομή, κέρδος - απαραίτητο - τόσο για την παραγωγή όσο και στο δίκτυο διανομείς (εμποροι - μεγαλέμποροι)
ΚΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ. Τα πάνελς, μόνο τα πάνελς, σαν κόστος, είναι κάπου στα 7 με 8 χιλιάδες δολλάρια. Εστω 7 με 8 χιλιάδες ευρώ (παρόλο που είναι λιγότερο σε ευρώ). Ενώ κανονικά με τα επιπλέον κόστη θα έπρεπε να κοστίζουν κάπου στα 80.000 ευρώ (είπαμε μόνο ενέργεια, καθαρη χωρίς κόστης διανομής είναι ήδη στα 40 χιλιάρικα, έτσι δεν είναι; ).... Δεν ξέρω εαν μπόρεσες να ακολουθήσεις, εαν όχι, υπάρχουν και τα σχολεία δεύτερης ευκαιρίας.
http://step.gov.gr/item/index/id/2

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Ενα πάνελ 10κιλοβατ, σε 30 χρόνια βγάζει ενέργεια περίπου 340 χιλ κιλοβατώρες


Εγώ πάντος κρατάω πολλές πισινές για οικονομικούς σχεδιασμούς που εξαρτώνται από την εικαζόμενη μελλοντική απόδοση μίας τεχνολογίας.
Δηλαδή πως για 20 χρόνια η απόδοση θα είναι εγγυημένα 80 ή 90% και τα επόμενα χρόνια θα είναι τουλάχιστον 70-80% κτλ κτλ ...

Είναι πολλές οι δεκαετίες (όχι απλά μερικά χρόνια), πολλά τα χρήματα που πρέπει να επενδυθούν, πολλές οι επενδύσεις που εξαρτώνται από παρόμοιους δείκτες απόδοσης και πινακάκια... :Whistle: 
Ένας δύσπιστος.

----------


## anon

> Εγώ πάντος κρατάω πολλές πισινές για οικονομικούς σχεδιασμούς που εξαρτώνται από την εικαζόμενη μελλοντική απόδοση μίας τεχνολογίας.
> Δηλαδή πως για 20 χρόνια η απόδοση θα είναι εγγυημένα 80 ή 90% και τα επόμενα χρόνια θα είναι τουλάχιστον 70-80% κτλ κτλ ...
> 
> Είναι πολλές οι δεκαετίες (όχι απλά μερικά χρόνια), πολλά τα χρήματα που πρέπει να επενδυθούν, πολλές οι επενδύσεις που εξαρτώνται από παρόμοιους δείκτες απόδοσης και πινακάκια...
> Ένας δύσπιστος.


Eχεις δίκιο να είσαι σκεπτικιστής., και πάντα έτσι πρέπει να είμαστε. Το γεγονός ότι κάποιες τεχνολογίες πάνελ δίνουν εγγύηση πχ 80% απόδοσης στα 20 έτη είναι επειδή δεν είναι κάποια τεχνολογία πρόσφατη, αλλά δοκιμασμένη για πολλά χρόνια. Εχουμε τεχνολογίες πολύ πρόσφατες όπως thin film, αλλά και παλιές όπως μονοκρυσταλλικά που απλά λόγω τεχνολογικών καινοτομιών έχουν γίνει πολύ πιο οικονομικές. μην ξεχνάμε ότι φωτοβολταικά παίζουν εδώ και 40+ χρόνια (δορυφόροι) σε πολύ πιο "δύσκολο" και "απαιτητικό" περιβάλλον εργασίας.

----------


## frap

Νομίζω πως η εγγύηση αφορά το ότι το συγκεκριμένο panel θα θεωρηθεί πως δυσλειτουργεί εάν αποδίδει κάτω του θεωρητικού ποσοστού και άρα η εταιρεία που δίδει την εγγύηση θα αναγκαστεί να το αντικαταστήσει με άλλο.

Οπότε το κοστολόγιο που έχεις Ανον, είναι ορθό μεν, αφορά όμως την οπτική της επένδυσης του παραγωγού ενέργειας. Βέβαια, αυτό δε σημαίνει πως όλα τα πανελς θα αντικατασταθούν εντός του χρόνου εγγύησης. Δεν αποκλείεται όμως ίσως ένα σημαντικό τμήμα αυτών να αντικατασταθεί, εάν υποθέσουμε ότι οι κατασκευαστές στάθμισαν το γεγονός χειρότερα υλικά & μικρότερο κόστος παραγωγής αλλά πληρωμένο με χοντρά €€€€€ *τώρα* και πιθανή επιστροφή στο μέλλον και αντικατάστασή του με νέο με καλά υλικά και επίσης μικρό κόστος παραγωγής αφού η τεχνολογία θα έχει ωριμάσει αρκετά. Επίσης στον υπολογισμό σου δε βάζεις πιθανά περιβαλλοντολογικά κόστη (σε αυτά αναφέρονται τα παιδιά...) που δε προσμετρούνται απαραίτητα σε KWh και €.

Και φυσικά, 20 χρόνια είναι πολλά και μπορεί όταν χρειαστείς την κατασκευάστρια γιατί τα πανελς θα αρχίσουν να σου σκάνε το ένα μετά το άλλο εκείνη να έχει κλείσει προ πολλού, με άλλα λόγια εκείνα έκαναν τη μπάζα κι εσύ έμεινες με τα @@ πανελς.

----------


## anon

> Επίσης στον υπολογισμό σου δε βάζεις πιθανά περιβαλλοντολογικά κόστη (σε αυτά αναφέρονται τα παιδιά...) που δε προσμετρούνται απαραίτητα σε KWh και €.


Επειδή ακούω συνέχεια αυτή την ΜΠΟΥΡΔΑ, παρακαλώ να μας πείς ακριβώς τι εννοείς... Ηδη η π@π@ρι@ περί του ότι τα πάνελς απαιτούν περισσοτερη ή ίση ενέργεια για την κατασκευή τους, απο όση θα προσφέρουν στην ωφέλιμη ζωή τους, αντικρούεται πανυγηρικά και με στοιχεία. Παρακαλώ στοιχεία, όχι γενικόλογες μπούρδες urban legend.

Οσο για το ότι μπορεί να μην κρατήσουν 20 χρόνια, και αυτό ειναι μια εικασία, και η ίδια εικασία μπορεί να ισχύει για οτιδήποτε.... ΑΡΑ. οποιαδήποτε ιστορία, ότι μπορεί να μην κρατήσουν 20 χρόνια και μπλα μπλα μπλα, μπορεί να έχει μια δόση πραγματικότητας, όπως και σε ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ που είναι για τόσο μεγάλη διάρκεια, αλλά δεν παύει ναναι περισσότερο σκεπτικισμός. Και γιατί; Γιατί ήδη έχουμε φωτοβολταικά (όχι τα thin film, αλλα τα μονοκρυσταλλικα και πολυκρυσταλλικά) που τρέχουν στην δεύτερη δεκαετία της ζωής τους, ειδικά στο εξωτερικό (*). Ειναι δοκιμασμένη τεχνολογία. Σκεπτικισμό θα δεχτώ στις καινούργιες τεχνολογίες πάνελς, κυρίως thin film που δεν έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί για τόσα χρόνια, αν και, υπάρχουν οι τεχνολογίες δοκιμής που στρεσαρουν υλικά σε "συμπιεσμένο" χρόνο, προκειμένου να διαπιστωθεί η αξιοπιστία τους, παρα να περιμένουμε να περάσει σε πραγματικές συνθήκες ανάλογο χρονικό διάστημα. Ο σκεπτικισμός, όταν είναι μονόπλευρος, και μόνο προς την μια κατεύθυνση, είναι αν μη τι άλλο, είτε ύποπτος ειτε δείγμα ελεγχόμενου ανθρώπου...

Γιατί να δεχτώ τον σκεπτικισμό ότι δεν θα αντέξουν τα πάνελς 20-30 χρόνια, που σαν σκεπτικισμός έχει λιγότερη βαρύτητα, απο τον σκεπτικισμό ότι οποιοδήποτε πυρηνικό εργοστάσιο νέας τεχνολογίας, τρίτης γενεάς, θα βγεί υπέρογκα ακριβό, ακριβότερο απο κάθε είδους ΑΠΕ, που ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΚΕΠΤΙΚΙΣΜΟΣ, αλλά πραγματικότητα (πχ δέστε στην Φινλανδία, εργοστάσιο olkiluoto) και ότι όταν το καρτελ των πυρηνικών μας πιάσουν απο τα @@ (όλο τον πλανήτη εννοώ), θα μας παίζουν όπως ο ΟΠΕΚ; Αυτό δεν είναι καν σκεπτικισμός, είναι το μόνο πιθανό σενάριο.... Ηδη οι πρώτες εγκαστάσεις πάνελς σε οικιακές στέγες στην ελλάδα έχουν πάει στην δεύτερη πενταετία... Και δεν υπάρχουν αναφορές για μειώσεις απόδοσης πέραν του αναμενόμενου, διαφορετικά θα είχε γίνει πάταγος. Θα μου πείς, νωρίς είναι ακόμα, περίμενε άλλα 10 χρόνια... ΟΚ... Αλλά όπως περιμένεις ότι δεν αλλάζει η απόδοση του επεξεργαστή (εφόσον δεν κάηκε) σε 10 χρόνια, γιατί να αλλάξει του πάνελ; ίδια τεχνολογία είναι.... 

Καλός ειναι ο σκεπτικισμός, αλλά να προσέχουμε που δίνουμε βαρύτητα, μιας και μπορεί απλά να γινόμαστε υποχείρια συμφερόντων που έχουν άλλες ατζέντες, εκτός εαν είμαστε στο πλαίσιο συμφερόντων... Λίγη λογική, απλός κοινούς νούς, αριθμητική δημοτικού, αρκούν και σκεψη, να μην καταπίνουμε αμάσητο, ότι μας σερβίρουν.... Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα πέσεις κάποια φορά θύμα, και εγώ μπορεί να πέσω, αλλά εαν μου ανοίξει κάποιος τα μάτια, με δεδομένα, να δώ την αλήθεια, θα βάλω πίσω τον εγωισμό, να υποστηριζω μια ΜΠΟΥΡΔΑ.

(*) ΕΙδικά εαν μιλάμε για χρήση σε στρατιωτικές, διαστημικές κλπ εφαρμογές, μετράμε πάνω απο 40 χρόνια εμπειρίας στις τεχνολογίες αυτές....

----------


## frap

> Επειδή ακούω συνέχεια αυτή την *ΜΠΟΥΡΔΑ*, παρακαλώ να μας πείς ακριβώς τι εννοείς... Ηδη η *π@π@ρι@* περί του ότι τα πάνελς απαιτούν περισσοτερη ή ίση ενέργεια για την κατασκευή τους, απο όση θα προσφέρουν στην ωφέλιμη ζωή τους, αντικρούεται πανυγηρικά και με στοιχεία. Παρακαλώ στοιχεία, όχι γενικόλογες μπούρδες urban legend.


Καλημέρα και σε σένα.

Δε μίλησα για απαιτούμενη ενέργεια, το ισοζύγιο αυτό είναι προφανώς υπέρ των πανελς. Μίλησα(-νε) για πιθανές περιβαλλοντολογικές επιπτώσεις. Ας πούμε ότι για την παραγωγή 1 πάνελ απορρίπτουμε μόλυβδο κάπου (λέμε τώρα...) ... ή χρησιμοποιούμε κάποιο υλικό που αποβάλλεται από την γραμμή παραγωγής με μορφή ιδιαίτερα τοξικού χημικού. Αυτά δεν είναι στο ενεργειακό ισοζύγιο. 

Δε γνωρίζω τη γραμμή παραγωγής και δε μπορώ να αναφέρω κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Όμως μπορώ να καταλάβω πως όποιος μιλά για τέτοιες επιπτώσεις, αυτό μάλλον έχει στο νου του και εάν εκείνος έχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο να αναφέρει, θα με ενδιέφερε να το μάθω. Τη μαθηματική πλευρά την εξαντλήσαμε θαρρώ.

Και πάλι καλημέρα.

----------


## anon

> Καλημέρα και σε σένα.
> 
> Δε μίλησα για απαιτούμενη ενέργεια, το ισοζύγιο αυτό είναι προφανώς υπέρ των πανελς. Μίλησα(-νε) για πιθανές περιβαλλοντολογικές επιπτώσεις. Ας πούμε ότι για την παραγωγή 1 πάνελ απορρίπτουμε μόλυβδο κάπου (λέμε τώρα...) ... ή χρησιμοποιούμε κάποιο υλικό που αποβάλλεται από την γραμμή παραγωγής με μορφή ιδιαίτερα τοξικού χημικού. Αυτά δεν είναι στο ενεργειακό ισοζύγιο. 
> 
> Δε γνωρίζω τη γραμμή παραγωγής και δε μπορώ να αναφέρω κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Όμως μπορώ να καταλάβω πως όποιος μιλά για τέτοιες επιπτώσεις, αυτό μάλλον έχει στο νου του και εάν εκείνος έχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο να αναφέρει, θα με ενδιέφερε να το μάθω. Τη μαθηματική πλευρά την εξαντλήσαμε θαρρώ.
> 
> Και πάλι καλημέρα.


Mεχρι πριν λίγο είχαμε το ενεργειακό ισοζύγιο. Κυκλοφορεί αυτή η μπούρδα, ότι χρειάζεται περισσότερη ή ίση ενέργεια απο την συνολική που θα παραχθεί απο το πάνελ. ΟΚ με αυτό το urban legend, ελπίζω να τελειώσαμε.

Οσον αφορά πιθανές περιβαλλοντολογικές επιπτώσεις. Μόλυβδος; Δεν περιέχεται. Σίγουρα όμως δεν μπορείς να πετάξεις τα πάνελς στα σκουπίδια έτσι απλά, αν και η κατασκευή του είναι υλικά αδρανή. Πυρίτιο, οξείδιο του τιτανίου, γυαλί κλπ. Αναμένω για το περιβαλλοντολογικό του ισοζύγιο περισσότερα στοιχεία. Ομως όλα όσα αντικαθιστα, είναι πολύ πιο "βρώμικα". Λιγνίτες; Πετρέλαιο; Φυσικό αέριο; Πυρηνική; Μόνο τα νερά (υδροηλεκτρικά) και ανεμογεννήτριες ίσως ναναι "καθαρότερα"... Οι λάμπες οικονομίας και οι μπαταρίες που χρησιμοποιούμε είναι πολύ πιο επικίνδυνα περιβαλλοντολογικά υλικά (οι λάμπες οικονομίες περιέχουν υδράργυρο, οι μπαταρίες κάδμιο κλπ).

----------


## alfagamma

Ωραίες "πιασαρικες" λέξεις... καλή ανάλυση (θεωρητική) το θέμα μας όμως είναι άλλο και πάλι ΔΕΝ το κατάλαβες.
Πόσο ρυπαίνει η παραγωγή των εξαρτημάτων και τι γλιτώνουμε απο την χρήση?
αν αυτό το καταλάβεις περιμένω μια ανάλυση (σε παρακαλώ όμως όπως μιλάς κάθε μέρα, όχι όπως αισθάνεσαι πάνω στο πληκτρολόγιο).

επίσης να επισημάνω ότι ΔΕΝ είμαι άσχετος, ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΖΟΥΜΕ Φ/Β πάρκα και τα πουλάμε (έχουμε και 3-4 δικά μας) και αν πάμε στα οικονομικά που το πας, πες μου σε παρακαλώ σε πόσα χρόνια κάνει απόσβεση κάποιος την κατασκευή ενός πάρκου? ειδικά μετά το "χαράτσι" αλλά και μετά απο όσα ακούγονται (που δυστυχώς θα γίνουν) για μειώσεις στις ταρίφες....

----------


## GREGORY

Συμφωνώ απολύτως, είναι μια απάτη, όπως λέτε, και ένα καθαρά χρηματιστηριακό προϊόν. Πολύ περισσότερο έχει να κάνει με το κέρδος και λιγότερο με την "διάσωση" του πλανήτη.



> Είτε ο Κυότος είτε ο Πινόκιος δεν έχει σημασία.
> 
> Οι φόροι άνθρακα είναι μία απάτη. Οσοι έχουν την δύναμη και το συμφέρον, τα επιβάλουν σε αυτούς που μπορούν
> Άλλα αέρια επηρεάζουν το ίδιο ή περισσότερο το κλίμα και χωρίς να έχουν τις ευεργετικές δυνατότητες του CO2 (ως ένα βαθμό η αύξηση του, ενισχύει την ανάπτυξη στα φυτά).
> Αλλά εκείνα δεν φορολογούνται! Ακριβώς επειδή δεν συνδέονται κατ ανάγκην με την ανάσχεση της ανταγωνιστικότητας των αναπτυσσόμενων χωρών ή είναι δυσκολότερο να τα εμπορευτείς/εκτιμήσεις.

----------


## anon

> Ωραίες "πιασαρικες" λέξεις... καλή ανάλυση (θεωρητική) το θέμα μας όμως είναι άλλο και πάλι ΔΕΝ το κατάλαβες.
> Πόσο ρυπαίνει η παραγωγή των εξαρτημάτων και τι γλιτώνουμε απο την χρήση?
> αν αυτό το καταλάβεις περιμένω μια ανάλυση (σε παρακαλώ όμως όπως μιλάς κάθε μέρα, όχι όπως αισθάνεσαι πάνω στο πληκτρολόγιο).
> 
> επίσης να επισημάνω ότι ΔΕΝ είμαι άσχετος, ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΖΟΥΜΕ Φ/Β πάρκα και τα πουλάμε (έχουμε και 3-4 δικά μας) και αν πάμε στα οικονομικά που το πας, πες μου σε παρακαλώ σε πόσα χρόνια κάνει απόσβεση κάποιος την κατασκευή ενός πάρκου? ειδικά μετά το "χαράτσι" αλλά και μετά απο όσα ακούγονται (που δυστυχώς θα γίνουν) για μειώσεις στις ταρίφες....


H μπουρδολογία συνεχίζεται, και ειναι μπουρδολογία γιατί λείπουν τα επιχειρήματα.
Εγώ σου θέτω το ερώτημα.
Χρειαζόμαστε ενέργεια.
Οι επιλογές μας είναι πετρέλαιο (που συνεχώς ανεβαίνει σε κόστος, και παράγει αέρια), φυσικό αέριο (μια απο τα ίδια), και λιγνίτες (πολύ βρώμα ρε παιδάκι μου, τώρα θέμε δεν θέμε, βάλαμε το κεφάλι μας στο ντορβά του Κυότο, αν έχουν @@ οι κυβερνώντες, ας πουν βγαίνουμε). Απο ΑΠΕ έχουμε υδροηλεκτρικά (δεν μπορείς να χτίζεις συνέχεια φράγματα), ανεμογεννήτριες και φωτοβολταικά. 
Εχουμε και την πυρηνική, που ούτε οικονομική είναι, εαν θες σύγχρονο, ασφαλή (λ'εμε τώρα και κανα αστείο) 3ης ή 4ης γενεάς αντιδραστήρα... Τα έχουμε πει πολλάκις.
Διαλέχτε και πάρτε. Ενέργεια θέλεις, οπότε πόσο ρυπαίνει η παραγωγή εξαρτημάτων και άλλες τέτοιες μπούρδες να τις πείτε στα λιγνιτωρυχεία, ή στην Φουκοσίμα.

Τώρα εαν δεν βγάζεις κέρδος απο φωτοβολταικά, σόρρυ. Εδώ είναι Ελλάδα, με κυβέρνηση που μαμαει και δέρνει (κυριολεκτικά), και θα πάρει ακόμα και απο τον άνεργο φόρο! Και έχεις παράπονο που δεν βγάζεις ικανοποιητικό κέρδος; Να σαι ευχαριστημένος που δεν σου έχουν πάρει και τα σώβρακα.... Αυτά γιατί είμαστε Ελλάδα...

----------


## alfagamma

σου επιστρέφω τους χαρακτηρισμούς και σταματάω εδώ να μιλάω μαζί σου... στο επίπεδό σου ΔΕΝ θα πέσω.

και πολύ ασχολήθηκα....

----------


## konenas

> Χρειαζόμαστε ενέργεια.
> Οι επιλογές μας είναι πετρέλαιο (που συνεχώς ανεβαίνει σε κόστος, και παράγει αέρια), φυσικό αέριο (μια απο τα ίδια), και λιγνίτες (πολύ βρώμα ρε παιδάκι μου, τώρα θέμε δεν θέμε, βάλαμε το κεφάλι μας στο ντορβά του Κυότο, αν έχουν @@ οι κυβερνώντες, ας πουν βγαίνουμε). Απο ΑΠΕ έχουμε υδροηλεκτρικά (δεν μπορείς να χτίζεις συνέχεια φράγματα), ανεμογεννήτριες και φωτοβολταικά.
> Εχουμε και την πυρηνική, που ούτε οικονομική είναι, εαν θες σύγχρονο, ασφαλή (λ'εμε τώρα και κανα αστείο) 3ης ή 4ης γενεάς αντιδραστήρα... Τα έχουμε πει πολλάκις.
> Διαλέχτε και πάρτε.


Το ηπιότερο. 
Μικρές ανεμογεννήτριες στην ύπαιθρο. 
Μικρά φωτοβολταϊκά στις ταράτσες. 
Κυματική ενέργεια στα νησιά. 
Υδροηλεκτρικά βέβαια με μελέτη περιβάλλοντος. 
Φυσικό αέριο και λιγνίτη αναγκαστικά. 
Πετρέλαιο εκεί που δεν γίνεται αλλιώς.
Μηδέν πυρηνική.

----------


## anon

> Το ηπιότερο. 
> Μικρές ανεμογεννήτριες στην ύπαιθρο. 
> Μικρά φωτοβολταϊκά στις ταράτσες. 
> Κυματική ενέργεια στα νησιά. 
> Υδροηλεκτρικά βέβαια με μελέτη περιβάλλοντος. 
> Φυσικό αέριο και λιγνίτη αναγκαστικά. 
> Πετρέλαιο εκεί που δεν γίνεται αλλιώς.
> Μηδέν πυρηνική.


Συμφωνω απολύτως.

οσο για τον φίλο, δεν χαρακτήρισα αυτόν, αλλά τα λεγόμενά του. Ο μόνος χαρακτηρισμός που θέτω σε όσους δεν μπορούν να δεχτούν επιχειρήματα και δέχονται δόγματα, είτε είναι απο θρησκεία, κόμματα, urban legends κλπ είναι ότι πρόκειται περι "προβάτων" (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση) ή ατομων που ειναι στρατευμένοι (αμισθί ή έμμισθοι) σε κάποιες συγκεκριμένες ατζέντες. Αν δεν έχεις επιχειρήματα, λογικό να σταματάς. Θέλει γενναία δόση υπέρβασης, να ξεπεράσεις τον εγωισμό σου, και να παραδεχτείς ότι έσφαλλες και έπεσες θύμα.

----------


## konenas

> οσο για τον φίλο, δεν χαρακτήρισα αυτόν, αλλά τα λεγόμενά του.


Έχεις όμως ένα τρόπο να τα λες γράφεις που εξοργίζεις.

----------


## anon

> Έχεις όμως ένα τρόπο να τα λες γράφεις που εξοργίζεις.


Sorry, αλλά είχα εξοργισθεί ήδη πιο πριν, όταν διαβάζω πράγματα τόσο πασιφανώς λαθεμένα, που σημαίνει ότι διαβάζουν και πιστεύουν άκριτα ότι σερβίρεται, χωρίς να βάλουν λιγάκι το περιεχόμενο του κρανίου να δουλέψει. Δεν χρειάζεται καν να ψάξω για να βρώ ότι είναι απόλυτα λάθος ο ισχυρισμός ότι απαιτείται ισόποση ενέργεια (και κατα συνέπεια, αέρια θερμοκηπίου, γιατι αυτά τα δύο συσχετίζονται πάντα έτσι) για την κατασκευή ενός πάνελ, με όση ενέργεια θα παράγει στην ωφέλιμη ζωή του. Ειναι απλά οικονομικά, απλή αριθμητική δημοτικού, και δυστυχώς εξοργίζομαι, γιατί ως μαθηματικός έχω διαπιστώσει μετα λύπης μου ότι το λιγότερο απο το 50% των αποφοίτων λυκείου δεν γνωρίζουν να κάνουν καν τις στοιχειώδες πράξεις (*) (προσθεση/αφαίρεση/πολλαπλασιασμός/διαίρεση δεκαδικών, κλασμάτων, απλή μέθοδο των τριών κλπ) και ακόμα περισσότερο, να μπορούν να μαθηματικοποιήσουν ένα πρόβλημα, όπως πόσο θα κόστιζε ένα πάνελ, εαν χρειαζόταν τόση ενέργεια για να κατασκευαστεί, όση ενέργεια θα παράγει. Με δεδομένο 30 έτη λειτουργίας, βρήκα με απλούς λογαριασμούς, ότι μιλάμε για 40.000 ευρώ σε ενέργεια κατευθείαν κόστος απο το πυρηνικό εργοστάσιο (χωρίς κέρδος της επιχείρησης ηλεκτρισμού και τα κόστη μεταφοράς και διανομής κλπ). Ακόμη και εαν εικάσουμε ότι δεν λειτουργεί για 30 χρόνια, μιας και πολλοί ειναι σκεπτικιστές, και ας βάλουμε 10 χρόνια (απόλυτα σίγουρο νούμερο και με 90% απόδοση στα 10 χρόνια), έχουμε 10*14.000*0.95 =133 χιλ κιλοβατώρες. Με 120 ευρώ κόστος όπως έγραψα πιο πάνω ενέργειας στις 1000 κιλοβατώρες, ακόμα και για 10 χρόνια, μιλάμε για κόστος, ΚΟΣΤΟΣ, στο πυρηνικό εργοστάσιο, περίπου 16000 ευρώ! Ηδη αγοράζεις πάνελς, ΑΓΟΡΑΖΕΙΣ (που σημαίνει και κέρδος στην παραγωγή και κόστος μεταφοράς/διανομής-εμπόριο) κάπου στα 7 με 8 χιλιάδες ευρώ! Πολύ απλά, ΔΕΝ ΣΤΕΚΕΙ... Ακόμα και εαν θέλαν να πουλάνε με κόστος ή και κάτω του κόστους, είναι τόσο μεγάλες οι διαφορές, που πολύ απλά δεν παίζει...



Off Topic



(*) Το γνωρίζω ως μαθηματικός σε ΕΠΑΛ, όπου γίνεται, τα δυο τελευταία χρόνια, μια αξιολόγηση στα νέα παιδιά της Α λυκείου, για τα βασικές μαθηματικές δεξιότητες (όσα θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζουν μέχρι τότε, μαθηματικά δημοτικού και Γυμνασίου) και ομοίως και στην γλώσσα. Και επειδή τα αποτελέσματα είναι απογοητευτικά, γίνεται ένα δίωρο την εβδομάδα, σαν φροντιστήριο για τα μαθηματικά που θα έπρεπε να ξέρουν και δεν, ξεκινώντας απο το δημοτικό. Δυστυχώς και λόγω αδιαφορίας, αλλά και σοβαρών γνωσιακών κενών, είναι πολύ δύσκολο με ένα διωρο την εβδομάδα να καλύψεις την ύλη τοσων ετών, για να μάθουν πχ να κάνουν διαίρεση, ή να κατανοήσουν την απλή μέθοδο των τριών. Σέβομαι την άποψη, ότι πολλά απο τα μαθηματικά που διδάσκονται τα παιδιά, θα τους είναι "αχρηστα" στην υπόλοιπη ζωή τους, αλλά η δυνατότητα να κάνουν πράξεις, και να κατανοούν ένα απλό πρόβλημα της καθημερινότητας και να το επιλύουν (απλές πράξεις, μέθοδος των τριών, εμβαδά όγκοι), καθώς και η κατανόηση δεδομένων, βασικών στατιστικών, είναι πλέον απαιτητό για την καθημερινότητά μας. Αλλιώς τρώμε στην μάπα ότι μας σερβίρουν, και καταπίνουμε αμάσητο ότιδήποτε λέγεται. Καταπίνοντας αμάσητο και μη μαθαίνοντας, μη έχοντας, την στοιχειώδη ικανότητα, ελέγχου κάποιων στοιχείων που μας σερβίρονται, ουσιαστικά ελεγχόμαστε.
Με εξοργίζει λοιπόν, όταν παραθέτω επιχειρήματα, με νούμερα, με απλη αριθμητική, αποδεικνύοντας κάτι, και ο άλλος, αντί έστω να αντιεπιχειρηματολογήσει, συνεχίζει επειδή πίστεψε ένα ΔΟΓΜΑ. Μια ΜΠΟΥΡΔΑ, που μπορεί να εκστόμησε ακόμη και κάποιος έγκριτος και διάσημος, αλλά δεν παύει να μην μπορεί να σταθεί απέναντι σε επιχειρήματα, εξάλλου αυτός ο "διάσημος" μπορεί να εξυπηρετεί συμφέροντα.

----------


## agrelaphon

> Το ηπιότερο. 
> *Μικρές* ανεμογεννήτριες στην ύπαιθρο. 
> Μικρά φωτοβολταϊκά στις ταράτσες. 
> Κυματική ενέργεια στα νησιά. 
> Υδροηλεκτρικά βέβαια με μελέτη περιβάλλοντος. 
> Φυσικό αέριο και λιγνίτη αναγκαστικά. 
> Πετρέλαιο εκεί που δεν γίνεται αλλιώς.
> Μηδέν πυρηνική.


Oι μεγάλες στα βουνά γιατί σε χαλάνε δηλαδή?

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Δεν γνωρίζω αν ο φίλος μας alfagamma έχει την διάθεση να διαβάσει την συνέχεια αυτής της ενδιαφέρουσας συζήτησης, όμως αυτά που προσπαθεί να περάσει σαν νόημα κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη δεν στέκει.

Πως είναι δυνατόν το κόστος αντιμετώπισης των ρύπων της παραγωγής των Φ/Β να είναι μεγαλύτερο από το όφελος που θα προκύψει από την χρήση αυτών των Φ/Β για την παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, καθ' όλη την διάρκεια της λειτουργίας τους (20 ή 30 χρόνια);;;

Επειδή όμως επισημαίνεις οτι δεν είσαι άσχετος και οτι κατασκευάζεις Φ/Β πάρκα, νομίζω οτι είναι η χειρότερη δυσφήμιση που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος για το προϊόν που εμπορεύεται.

Αυτό πιστεύω εγώ σαν ηλεκτρονικός μηχανικός, χωρίς να θέλω να επιβάλλω καμία από τις παραπάνω σκέψεις μου, απλά εκφράζω την δική μου γνώμη.

----------


## konenas

> Oι μεγάλες στα βουνά γιατί σε χαλάνε δηλαδή?


Βασικά για τον λόγο πως δεν βγάζουν τα λεφτά τους, γιατί έχουν πολύ μεγάλος κόστος αγοράς, εγκατάστασης και λειτουργίας.

----------


## anon

> Βασικά για τον λόγο πως δεν βγάζουν τα λεφτά τους, γιατί έχουν πολύ μεγάλος κόστος αγοράς, εγκατάστασης και λειτουργίας.


Δεν στέκει αυτό που λές. Αντίθετα, όταν αγοράζεις μεγάλες μονάδες το κόστος κατεβαίνει, στα πάνελς (οικονομία κλίμακος).
Εκεί που ανεβαίνει το κόστος, ή μειώνεται το κέρδος αντίστοιχα είναι για τους εξής λόγους:
1) Μικρότερη επιδότηση στην κιλοβατώρα, άρα μικρότερο κέρδος.
2) Εαν βάλεις συστήματα ακολούθησης του ήλιου (για μεγιστοποίηση της απόδοσης), τότε το κόστος ανεβαίνει. Σήμερα, έχει κατέβει το κόστος των πάνελς σημαντικά, που δεν αξίζει να βάλεις τέτοια συστήματα, αυτό είχε σημασία όταν τα πάνελς ήταν πολύ ακριβά. Ηδη η τιμή πώλησης των πάνελς χοντρική έχει πέσει στο μισό δολλάριο το βάτ και πιο κάτω.
3) Σε μεγάλες εγκαταστάσεις έχεις επιπλέον κόστη που δεν υπάρχουν στις οικιακές εγκαταστάσεις. Περίφραξη καλή, συστήματα ασφαλείας, πιθανόν και φύλακα σε 24ωρη βάση (γιατί όλο και θα ρθει κάποιος και θα βουτήξει, εδώ βουτάνε τα καλώδια χαλκού απο τις γραμμές τραίνων!!!!) Επιπλέον ασφάλιση. Ολα αυτά αυξάνουν το κόστος. Οπότε για να μπορεί το κόστος αυτό ναναι "βιώσιμο", πρέπει η μονάδα ναναι πολύ μεγάλη, αλλά οι επαγγελματικές εγκαταστάσεις έχουν όριο αν θυμάμαι καλά τα 150 κιλοβατ. Αυτό σημαίνει σε ετήσια παραγωγή κάπου 210 χιλιάδες κιλοβατώρες περίπου, που σημαίνει δεν μπορούν εύκολα να αντιμετωπιστούν τέτοια κόστη, ειδικά με πολύ μικρότερη επιδότηση στην κιλοβατώρα. ΣΥγκεκριμένα κάπου διάβασα (εαν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με) ότι η τιμή διάθεσης είναι 0,18/Kwh για πάρκα ισχύος >100KW και 0,225/Kwh για πάρκα ισχύος <100KW). Δηλαδή ένα πάρκο ισχύος 150KW, βγάζει σε ετήσια βάση 210.000*0,18 = 37.800 ευρώ. Αυτό το ποσό δεν είναι μεγάλο ώστε να καλύψει πχ μισθό κάποιου φύλακα, ούτε καν security με άμεση ανταπόκριση σε κλήσεις συναγερμού! (μην ξεχνάμε ότι θα βρίσκεται μακριά, εκτός αστικών κέντρων, το πάρκο).

ΥΓ. Η τιμή πώλησης δεν είναι σταθερή, και μειώνεται συνεχώς. Πχ το 2014 σύμφωνα με υπουργική απόφαση, θα είναι κάπου στα 0,14 ευρώ η κιλοβατώρα. Για όσους σκούζουν για την επιδότηση, να πώ ότι, σχεδόν το σύνολο των επιχειρηματικών, βιομηχανικών, επενδύσεων στην Ελλάδα γίνεται με επιδότηση. Στα φωτοβολταικά, και καλά κάνανε, αντί να επιδοτούνε το έργο στην κατασκευή του, επιδοτούν την πώληση του "προιόντος" μεταγενέστερα. Και αυτό γιατι πολύ ξύπνιοι θα παίρνανε επιδότηση να κάνουν πάρκα και μετά τα πάνελς θα βγαίναν "αχρηστα"|, "χαλασμένα" και θα πουλιοντουσαν σε μια μαύρη δευτερογενή αγορά.

----------


## konenas

Μην είσαι στην τσίτα, για ανεμογεννήτριες είπα.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Η εμπειρία της Γερμανίας με τις ΑΠΕ (Kαι γιατί έχουμε ΑΠΕ στην Ελλάδα :Wink: 

Ενδιαφέρουσες λεπτομέρειες είναι ότι:
η Γερμανία άυξησε (!?) την κατανάλωση κάρβουνου 
η Γερμανική WWF πήρε θέση υπέρ των "βρώμικων" συμβατικών μονάδων...!
Οι ΑΠΕ μπορεί να αυξήσουν τις εκπομπές CO2 αντί να τις μειώσουν...
Η βιομηχανία ΑΠΕ απασχολεί 214.000 άτομα στην Γερμανία. Είναι το 35% του τζίρου της Siemens

Θα αρχίσω να βλέπω θετικότερα τις ΑΠΕ και συγκεκριμένα τα φωτοβολταικά μετά από καμία πενταετία που θα έχει ωριμάσει-φτηνήνει η τεχνολογία αρκετά και με προυπόθεση ότι θα είναι κινέζικα(!?)
Δυστυχώς ότι είναι γερμανικό- ή ισπανο-γερμανικό είναι αυτόματα ύποπτο για μίζα συναλλαγή κάτω από το τραπέζι και όλες οι εμπειρικές γνώσεις το επιβεβαιώνουν.
(συμβαίνει με τις μεγαλύτερες ευρωπαϊκές εταιρείες-εργολάβους των ΑΠΕ αυτή την στιγμή στην χώρα)

Δυσπιστία, δυσπιστία, δυσπιστία.

----------


## alfagamma

> Δεν γνωρίζω αν ο φίλος μας alfagamma έχει την διάθεση να διαβάσει την συνέχεια αυτής της ενδιαφέρουσας συζήτησης, όμως αυτά που προσπαθεί να περάσει σαν νόημα κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη δεν στέκει.
> 
> Πως είναι δυνατόν το κόστος αντιμετώπισης των ρύπων της παραγωγής των Φ/Β να είναι μεγαλύτερο από το όφελος που θα προκύψει από την χρήση αυτών των Φ/Β για την παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, καθ' όλη την διάρκεια της λειτουργίας τους (20 ή 30 χρόνια);;;
> 
> Επειδή όμως επισημαίνεις οτι δεν είσαι άσχετος και οτι κατασκευάζεις Φ/Β πάρκα, νομίζω οτι είναι η χειρότερη δυσφήμιση που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος για το προϊόν που εμπορεύεται.
> 
> Αυτό πιστεύω εγώ σαν ηλεκτρονικός μηχανικός, χωρίς να θέλω να επιβάλλω καμία από τις παραπάνω σκέψεις μου, απλά εκφράζω την δική μου γνώμη.


Φίλε μου δεν είμαι εδώ για να διαφημίσω την δουλειά μου ούτε μίλησα ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ για κόστος, αυτό που λέω από την αρχή είναι η ρύπανση στην παραγωγή πανελς και τι γλιτώνουμε με την  χρήση τους για  παραγωγή ρεύματος.
όσο για τα οικονομικά είναι κάτι που ο καθένας μπορεί να υπολογίσει αρκεί να μην είναι στην Ελλάδα  :Smile:  αφού εδώ δεν ξέρουμε τι ξημερώνει αύριο.
από την άλλη δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι μαθηματικός για να απαντήσεις σε 1-2 ερωτήσεις, φτάνει να ξέρεις να διαβάζεις σωστά την ερώτηση... και επειδή είμαι μαθηματικός και εγώ (όλοι εδώ μαζευτήκαμε) να τονίσω ότι για να λύσεις την ευκολότερη ή δυσκολότερη άσκηση πρέπει πρώτα να ξέρεις να διαβάζεις και να καταλαβαίνεις το ζητούμενο...

----------


## agrelaphon

> Φίλε μου δεν είμαι εδώ για να διαφημίσω την δουλειά μου ούτε μίλησα ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ για κόστος, αυτό που λέω από την αρχή είναι η ρύπανση στην παραγωγή πανελς και τι γλιτώνουμε με την  χρήση τους για  παραγωγή ρεύματος.
> όσο για τα οικονομικά είναι κάτι που ο καθένας μπορεί να υπολογίσει αρκεί να μην είναι στην Ελλάδα  αφού εδώ δεν ξέρουμε τι ξημερώνει αύριο.
> από την άλλη δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι μαθηματικός για να απαντήσεις σε 1-2 ερωτήσεις, φτάνει να ξέρεις να διαβάζεις σωστά την ερώτηση... και επειδή είμαι μαθηματικός και εγώ (όλοι εδώ μαζευτήκαμε) να τονίσω ότι για να λύσεις την ευκολότερη ή δυσκολότερη άσκηση πρέπει πρώτα να ξέρεις να διαβάζεις και να καταλαβαίνεις το ζητούμενο...


Επειδή δεν δίνεις λεπτομέρεις θα υποθέσω οτι "ρύπανση στην παραγωγή πάνελς", ενοείς το CO2 που εκλύεται (λόγω εργοστασίων λιγνίτη) για να παραχθούν πάνελ
Το (1) πάνελ θα παράγει ηλεκτρισμό για 30 χρόνια, όποτε έχει ήλιο, συνέχεια, στην Ελλάδα (με δικούς μου - στο γόνατο - υπολογισμούς 5MWh). Λες δηλαδή οτι για την παραγωγή ενός πάνελ χρειάζονται 5MWH+ ?  Απίθανο  :Thinking: 
Επίσης, ενώ λες οτι είσαι μαθηματικός, δεν δίνεις στοιχεία να υποστηρίξεις τις υποθέσεις σου ώστε να φτιάξεις ένα επιχείρημα  :Wink:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Φίλε μου δεν είμαι εδώ για να διαφημίσω την δουλειά μου ούτε μίλησα ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ για κόστος, αυτό που λέω από την αρχή είναι η ρύπανση στην παραγωγή πανελς και τι γλιτώνουμε με την  χρήση τους για  παραγωγή ρεύματος.
> όσο για τα οικονομικά είναι κάτι που ο καθένας μπορεί να υπολογίσει αρκεί να μην είναι στην Ελλάδα  αφού εδώ δεν ξέρουμε τι ξημερώνει αύριο.
> από την άλλη δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι μαθηματικός για να απαντήσεις σε 1-2 ερωτήσεις, φτάνει να ξέρεις να διαβάζεις σωστά την ερώτηση... και επειδή είμαι μαθηματικός και εγώ (όλοι εδώ μαζευτήκαμε) να τονίσω ότι για να λύσεις την ευκολότερη ή δυσκολότερη άσκηση πρέπει πρώτα να ξέρεις να διαβάζεις και να καταλαβαίνεις το ζητούμενο...


Άρα αυτό που λες, είναι οτι η μόλυνση που προκαλείται από την κατασκευή των πάνελς μιας εγκατάστασης Φ/Β είναι μεγαλύτερη από αυτήν που προκαλεί μια μονάδα παραγωγής ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος από λιγνίτη.

Εγώ λοιπόν νομίζω οτι, άσχετα με το κόστος της κάθε μεθόδου παραγωγής ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος, η μόλυνση που θα προκαλέσει μια μονάδα λιγνίτη, για να παράξει την ίδια ποσότητα σε κιλοβατώρες με μια μονάδα Φ/Β, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του κόστους κατασκευής των Φ/Β, θα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη. 
Άρα με τις ποινές που θα κληθούμε να πληρώσουμε για τον λιγνίτη, το κόστος για την παραγωγή της ίδιας ποσότητας KWh θα είναι πολύ υψηλότερο με τον λιγνίτη.

Αυτό είναι και η ουσία της συζήτησης από την αρχή που ξεκίνησε αυτός ο προβληματισμός μεταξύ μας.

----------


## lou.nick

Αρχικά κανένας δεν αναφέρθηκε μόνο στην ενέργεια που δαπανάται για να φτιαχτούν τα φωτοβολταϊκά. Στη διαδικασία παραγωγής υπάρχουν και πολλά παραπροϊόντα που είναι τοξικά κλπ. Με λίγο απλό googling τα βρίσκει κανείς. Αλλά αυτό δεν το υπολογίζει κανείς στις μελέτες κόστους ππου γίνονται εδώ στο forum. Είναι πολύ πιο πολύπλοκο το φαινόμενο από μαθηματικά δημοτικού.

----------


## MNP-10

Καθε μερα διαβαζουμε για εξελιξεις στα πανελ, νεα υλικα, νεες τεχνικες, νεοι τροποι εφαρμογης, αλλα για μπαταριες (το σκελος της αποθηκευσης της ενεργειας ) λιγα πραγματα.

Αν εξελιχθει κατι τετοιο:




...θα μπορουσε ενδεχομενως να μειωσει τα κοστη (one off + εξοδα αντικαταστασης σε βαθος χρονου) αλλα και τον απαιτουμενο χωρο σε σχεση με σημερα. Για να δουμε...

----------


## kover

Πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας για τον Μπιμπα. Δε μπορώ. Θέλω κάποιος του χώρου να σχολιάσει.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας για τον Μπιμπα. Δε μπορώ. Θέλω κάποιος του χώρου να σχολιάσει.



Ομιλος Μπιμπιμπο.


Δεν είμαι του χώρου αλλά με ένα google και εστίαση στα νέα του ομίλου διαπιστώνω πράγματα που "μυρίζουν"...

Αγοράζουν, μεσιτεύουν ημιτελείς κατοικίες ανθρώπων που πήγνα να βάλουν ένα κεραμύδι στο κεφάλι τους και τους έγινε κεραμύδα.
Εχουν όραμα να κάνουν την Ελλάδα ενεργειακό κόμβο της Ευρώπης μέσω του προγραμματος Ηλιος
Επενδύουν και στις μικρές ανεμογεννήτριες και τις προωθούν με επιδοτήσεις ΕΣΠΑ τάζοντας λαγούς με πετραχήλια("για να έχετε *εντελώς δωρεάν* ηλεκτρικό ρέυμα για πάντα")


Το ότι είναι εγχώρια εταιρεία κι απασχολεί υπαλλήλους είναι προτιμότερο από το να παίρνει εργολαβίες η Iberdrola και οι θυγατρικές της Siemens.

----------


## konenas

Αυτό το «Μπίμπας 1,2,3,100 ΕΠΕ» τι είναι; 
Εταιρία για κάθε φωτοβολταϊκό; 
Πολύ περίεργα πράγματα ...

Είναι ο Γιώργος Μπίμπας δικηγόρος - επενδυτής ή είναι άλλοι πίσω του;

----------


## kover

> Το ότι είναι εγχώρια εταιρεία κι απασχολεί υπαλλήλους είναι προτιμότερο από το να παίρνει εργολαβίες η Iberdrola και οι θυγατρικές της Siemens.


Με τσάκισες. Η εικόνα της εταιρείας δείχνει κακοστημένη απάτη.

Το διαφημιστικό τους στη τηλεόραση θυμίζει telemarketing στο Ουζμπεκιστάν (no offence). 

Ένα δελτίο τύπου που διάβασα χτες λέει πως χτίσαν πάρκο 100MW (wtf!) και για φωτογραφία έχει αυτό το πάρκο που είναι στην Αμερική κάπου με τους πύργους συλλογής.

Θέλουν να χτίσουν και άλλα τέτοια πάρκα (wtf δηλαδή) και ζητάνε "επενδυτές" με 50% απόδοση κεφαλαίου το χρόνο!!!!!!!

Το ότι απασχολούν Έλληνες υπαλλήλους sorry δε μου λέει κάτι. Και ο αγαπούλας Έλληνες απασχολούσε- για τα εύκολα για τα ζόρικα είχε Σέρβους.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Το μη χείρον βέλτιστο... Δεν στηρίζω απατεώνες έλληνες έναντι ξένων επενδυτών μόνο και μόνο επειδή απασχολούν μερικές δεκάδες ανθρώπων. Αλλά οπωσδήποτε μία προτίμηση στις εγχώριες εταιρείες καλό είναι να υπάρχει.

Κατα τα άλλα κι εγώ ένιωσα πολύ περίεργα βλέποντας μία τόσο "καινοτόμα εταιρεία" που έχει τόσο μεγάλο "όραμα" και αυτοχαρακτηρίζεται πρωτοπόρα κια ΝΟ1 στν Ελλάδα, να έχει ένα ημιτελές site.

----------


## kover

> Το μη χείρον βέλτιστο... Δεν στηρίζω απατεώνες έλληνες έναντι ξένων επενδυτών μόνο και μόνο επειδή απασχολούν μερικές δεκάδες ανθρώπων. Αλλά οπωσδήποτε μία προτίμηση στις εγχώριες εταιρείες καλό είναι να υπάρχει.
> 
> Κατα τα άλλα κι εγώ ένιωσα πολύ περίεργα βλέποντας μία τόσο "καινοτόμα εταιρεία" που έχει τόσο μεγάλο "όραμα" και αυτοχαρακτηρίζεται πρωτοπόρα κια ΝΟ1 στν Ελλάδα, να έχει ένα ημιτελές site.


Αν ο Μπίμπας δεν είναι απατεώνας, που κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι, τότε θέλει απίστευτα πολύ δουλειά για να φτιάξει την εικόνα της εταιρείας του. Καφετέρια στην άνω ραχούλα έχει πολύ καλύτερη παρουσία του Μπίμπα.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Υπάρχουν εξελίξεις στο θέμα των επενδύσεων σε Φ/Β .....

http://chrispic-ligapola.blogspot.gr...og-post_9.html

----------


## vagdsl

Αυτό που γίνεται με τα Φωτοβολταϊκά στη χώρα μας δεν έχει προηγούμενο. 
Μέσα σε ένα μήνα, τον Ιανουάριο του 2013 εγκαταστάθηκαν άλλα *300 MW*. 

Με βάση το Μηνιαίο Δελτίο Ειδικού Λογαριασμού ΑΠΕ&ΣΗΘΥΑ του ΛΑΓΗΕ η εγκατεστημένη ισχύς των Φ/Β αυξήθηκε από τα *1.424 MW* τον Δεκέμβριο του 2012 στα *1.720 MW* τον Ιανουάριο του 2013.

Η μέση τιμή ήταν *415,7 €/MWh*.

Στο δελτίο ο ΛΑΓΗΕ εκτιμά πως το έλλειμμα του Λογαριασμού θα φτάσει τα *1,3 δις στο τέλος του 2014*.

Συνυπολογίζοντας πως οι συνολικές οφειλές προς τη ΔΕΗ ήδη αγγίζουν τα 1,3 δισ. ευρώ και αυξάνονται διαρκώς, η κατάρρευση της αγοράς ενέργειας είναι θέμα χρόνου. 

Την ίδια στιγμή στην Κύπρο βάζουν Φ/Β με δημόσιο διαγωνισμό και με βάση τα αποτελέσματα προέκυψε τελική τιμή από *74 μέχρι 99 €/MWh*.

----------


## konenas

> Υπάρχουν εξελίξεις στο θέμα των επενδύσεων σε Φ/Β .....
> 
> http://chrispic-ligapola.blogspot.gr...og-post_9.html


 :One thumb up:

----------


## agrelaphon

Ρεκόρ πτώσης της ζήτησης ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας το Φεβρουάριο

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Για ποιους ντόπιους χτυπάει η καμπάνα?


 Ιταλία: Κατάσχεσαν 1,3 δισ.ευρώ από επιχειρηματία που συνεργαζόταν με τη μαφία
ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ: 03/04/2013 14:50 |
Η ιταλική δικαιοσύνη προχώρησε σε κατάσχεση περιουσιακών στοιχείων αξίας 1,3 δισ. ευρώ, που ανήκουν στον επιχειρηματία Βίτο Νικάστρι, γνωστό ως* «βασιλιά της αιολικής ενέργειας»*.


*Spoiler:*




			 Ο Νικάστρι είχε στην ιδιοκτησία του 43 επιχειρήσεις για τη δημιουργία αιολικών πάρκων στη Σικελία. Σύμφωνα με την Διεύθυνση Ερευνών κατά της Μαφίας (Dia) συνεργαζόταν στενότατα με τον «αρχινονό» Ματτέο Μεσσίνα Ντενάρο, τον νέο επικεφαλής της Κόζα Νόστρα που διαδέχθηκε τον Μπερνάρντο Προβεντσάνο.

 «Πρόκειται για τον αδιαμφισβήτητο κυρίαρχο της αγοράς της καθαρής ενέργειας, σε όλες τις πόλεις του μεγαλύτερου νησιού της Ιταλίας», αναφέρει ο ιταλικός Τύπος.

 Σύμφωνα με την Dia, ο Νικάστρι διατηρούσε με την σικελική μαφία «κοινά συμφέροντα και μια μακρά δραστηριότητα αλληλοϋποστήριξης, που αποδεικνύεται και από συγκεκριμένες χάρες».

 Εκτός από τις 43 εταιρίες (που βρίσκονται στην Σικελία, στην Καλαβρία και στην περιφέρεια της Ρώμης) κατασχέθηκαν επίσης άλλα 98 ακίνητα, στα οποία συγκαταλέγονται βίλες, πολυκατοικίες και αποθήκες, καθώς και 55 τραπεζικοί λογαριασμοί. Στην λίστα των αγαθών ιδιοκτησίας του «βασιλιά της αιολικής ενέργειας» συμπεριλαμβάνονται επίσης σκάφη, αγροτεμάχια, επτά ιδιωτικής χρήσης αυτοκίνητα.

 «Με την επιχείρηση αυτή συνεχίζουμε να αποδυναμώνουμε, με καθοριστικό τρόπο, τα κύρια στελέχη του οργανωμένου εγκλήματος. Με την κατάσχεση των μεγάλων περιουσιών κόβουμε τα φτερά των ισχυρών φυγόδικων», δήλωσε ο Αρτούρο Ντε Φελίτσε, επικεφαλής της Διεύθυνσης Ερευνών κατά της Μαφίας.
		




Και στα δικά μας...!
(αμήν και πότε)

----------


## konenas

> Για ποιους ντόπιους χτυπάει η καμπάνα?
> 
> 
>  Ιταλία: Κατάσχεσαν 1,3 δισ.ευρώ από επιχειρηματία που συνεργαζόταν με τη μαφία
> ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ: 03/04/2013 14:50 |
> Η ιταλική δικαιοσύνη προχώρησε σε κατάσχεση περιουσιακών στοιχείων αξίας 1,3 δισ. ευρώ, που ανήκουν στον επιχειρηματία Βίτο Νικάστρι, γνωστό ως* «βασιλιά της αιολικής ενέργειας»*.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> ...


Εκεί υπάρχει DIA εδώ όλοι είναι ΜΑΦΙΑ και πρώτη η δικαιοσύνη

----------


## cool11

Ολο για σκεψεις για μειωσεις των αποδοσεων που δινει η ΔΕΗ στους κατοχους φωτοβολταικων διαβαζω.
Τι ισχυει και τι οχι?

----------


## anon

Είναι βέβαιο οτι θα μειωθούν, και είναι λογικό. Η επιδότηση που έφτανε στο μισό ευρώ την κιλοβατώρα ξεκίνησε επι εποχής που για 10άρι ηλιακό ήθελες 40 χιλιάρικα. Σήμερα θέλεις 17 περίπου χιλιάρικα (και ίσως και λιγότερα), και όσο πάει κατεβαίνει. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε:
1) Οσοι ξεκίνησαν με την όποια επιδότηση, να συνεχίσουν με την ίδια για τουλάχιστον 5-7 χρόνια απο την ημερομηνία έναρξης/ένταξης στο δίκτυο.
2) Η επιδότηση θα υπολογίζεται για απόσβεση σε 6-7 χρόνια του κόστους μιας τυπικής εγκατάστασης. Με δεδομένο ότι σήμερα στήνεις 10άρι με 17 χιλιάρικα, και τα πάνελ (10άρι) βγάζει περίπου κατα μέσο όρο στην πρώτη δεκαετία κάπου 12000 κιλοβατώρες τον χρόνο, σημαίνει, ότι το ρεύμα θα έπρεπε να αγοράζεται σε τιμή (για απόσβεση σε 7 έτη)

12.000*7 = 84.000 κιλοβατώρες
17.000/84.000 = 20,2 λεπτά η κιλοβατώρα
Εαν υπολογίσουμε όμως ότι εκτός απόσβεσης για το ίδιο διάστημα πρέπει ναχει και ένα μικρό κέρδος, ίσο πχ όσο το επιτόκιο καταθέσεων σε κλειστό λογαριασμό, έστω 4%, αυτό μας κάνει 
17.000 * 1,04^7=22.370
οπότε το κόστος κιλοβατώρας πρέπει ναναι σήμερα 22.370/84.000 = 26,63 σεντς η κιλοβατώρα.

3) Μετά το πέρας του χρόνου επιδότησης, η ενέργεια πρέπει να αγοράζεται με την τιμή κόστους / αγοράς ενέργειας που έχει την υψηλότερη τιμή εκτός των περιπτώσεων ΑΠΕ (όπου ΑΠΕ αποκλειστικά μόνον ηλιακά συστήματα, αιολικά συστήματα, υδροηλεκτρικά, παλίροιας, γεωθερμικά). Δηλαδή πχ εαν κοστίζει το ρεύμα απο πετρέλαιο ή φυσικό αέριο στα 19 σεντς η κιλοβατώρα, τόσο να παίρνουν και οι παραγωγοί με φωτοβολταικα, και αυτό για να μην είναι ελκυστικά επίτηδες στο τέλος μη-πράσινες μορφές παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, και μέσω πίεσης για να προτιμούνται εν τέλει οι οικολογικές μορφές που θα είναι αποκλειστικά απο ανανεώσιμες πηγές, και όχι απαραίτητα μη πολύ ρυπογόνες (για να μην βρεθούμε να βαφτίσουμε πράσινη μορφή και το φυσικό αέριο).

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Υπάρχουν τώρα και ανεμογεννήτριες χωρίς έλικες;;;;; 

http://www.econews.gr/2013/04/04/ane...-elikes-98186/

----------


## konenas

> Υπάρχουν τώρα και ανεμογεννήτριες χωρίς έλικες;;;;; 
> 
> http://www.econews.gr/2013/04/04/ane...-elikes-98186/


Απίστευτο!

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Υπάρχουν τώρα και ανεμογεννήτριες χωρίς έλικες;;;;; 
> 
> http://www.econews.gr/2013/04/04/ane...-elikes-98186/



Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα τεχνολογία.
Στα θετικά το χαμηλό κόστος συντήρησης που για τις παραδοσιακές είναι μία αιμορραγία συν το "μικρό" μέγεθος (σαν πενταόροφη πολυκατοικία αν συγκρίνω με το μάτι).
Στα πλην θα είναι σίγουρα το κόστος απόκτησης.
Τουλάχιστο για 10 χρόνια... :Thinking:

----------


## frap

Δε μας λέει τι απόδοση έχει + τι παροχή νερού απαιτεί  :Smile:

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Δε μας λέει τι απόδοση έχει + τι παροχή νερού απαιτεί


αδιάκριτε!

ρωτάνε τέτοια πράγματα?

----------


## konenas

> Δε μας λέει τι απόδοση έχει + τι παροχή νερού απαιτεί


σωστή ερώτηση αλλά δεν έχει βγει ακόμα σε παραγωγή. Είναι σε περίοδο δοκιμής.

----------


## ciaoant1

http://ciaoant1.blogspot.gr/2013/04/part-1.html

----------


## konenas

> http://ciaoant1.blogspot.gr/2013/04/part-1.html


 :One thumb up:

----------


## agrelaphon

M'αρέσει που στα σχόλια λένε και για Βουλγαρία "τα κατάφεραν", λολ λολ και τρολολολ
Kozloduy
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cool11

"εγγυημενες τιμες' για τα φωτοβολταϊκά, έτσι δεν έλεγαν?

----------


## anon

Στο μεταξύ η Δανία έχει ξεπεράσει το 25% της παραγώμενης ηλεκτρικής απο αιολικά πάρκα, και πάει προς το 50%. Σε συνδιασμό μάλιστα με τις γείτονες σκανδιναβικές χώρες Σουηδία και Νορβηγία, που έχουν τεραστια παραγωγή απο υδροηλεκτρικά (50% και σχεδόν 100% αντίστοιχα) θα μοιράζεται την πλεονάζουσα παραγωγή (οπότε αυτές θα κάνουν οικονομία κρατώντας το νερό στους ταμιευτήρες) και θα παίρνει ενέργεια σε περιπτώσεις νηνεμίας ή μεγαλύτερης ανάγκης (δηλαδή θα χρησιμοποιούνται τα υδροηλεκτρικά σαν μπαταρίες).
http://www.forbes.com/sites/peterdet...-slowing-down/

Ομως το πιο εντυπωσιακό νέο που έμαθα είναι ότι οι εταιρίες παραγωγής και διανομής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας στις ΗΠΑ τα βρίσκουν δύσκολα απο την συνεχιζόμενη εγκατάσταση οικιακών φωτοβολταικών. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι στις ΗΠΑ δεν είναι όπως εδώ με επιδότηση η παραγώμενη απο φωτοβολταικά ηλεκτρική ενέργεια. Επιδοτείται απο το κράτος το κόστος εγκατάστασης μόνο. Στην συνέχεια έχεις δύο μετρητές (ή έναν διπλό), που ο ένας μετρητής μετρά πόσο παίρνεις και ο άλλος πόσο δίνεις, και πληρώνεις την διαφορά μόνο. Παρόλα αυτά, ήδη οι ιδιωτικές εταιρίες αρχίζουν να τα βρίσκουν σκούρα.
http://grist.org/article/solar-panel...u-s-utilities/

Και ας σημειωθεί ότι η τεχνολογία φωτοβολταικών γνωρίζει απερίγραπτη εξέλιξη τα τελευταία χρόνια, με συνεχιζομενη δραματική μείωση του κόστους και αύξηση της απόδοσης. Ενώ πριν 5 χρόνια είχαμε κόστος σε πάνελς 4-5 δολλαρια στο βατ, σήμερα μιλάμε για 0,6-0,8 δολλαρια στο βατ!

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Οι ΑΠΕ είναι μια πραγματικότητα και δεν μπορούμε έτσι απλά να τις καταργήσουμε, επειδή κάποιοι θίγονται από αυτή την παραγόμενη ενέργεια.

http://chrispic-ligapola.blogspot.gr...post_8803.html

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Για να επενδύσει ένα κράτος σε ΑΠΕ και ιδίως σε ανεμογεννήτριες (λιγότερο απρόβλεπτα είναι τα φωτοβολταϊκά) προκειμένου να είναι βιώσιμες οι επενδύσεις (προσοχή, όχι συμφέρουσες) πρέπει εκτός από τις επιδοτήσεις και τους φόρους άνθρακα(disavantage των ανταγωνιστικών πηγών ενέργειας), να υπάρχει σταθερή και μακροχρόνια συνεργασία με τις γειτονικές χώρες.

Στις "υποθαλλάσιες" χώρες ανταλλάσουν τα περισσέυματα των ΑΠΕ με υδροηλεκτικό ρεύμα.
Αν δεν τους φτάνει τραβάνε από την Γερμανία.

Εμείς αν αποφασίσουμε να επενδύσουμε στα φωτοβολταϊκά(τα οποία τεχνολογικά εξελίσσονται αλλα κυρίως πέφτει το κόστος απόκτησης τους) θα πρέπει πρωτίστως να σκεφτούμε τις διακρατικές συμφωνίες για την ενέργεια.
Ειδάλλως το περισσευούμενο ρεύμα τι θα το κάνεις? Θα προκαλείς ζημιές στο δίκτυο σου?
Οταν έχεις ελλείψεις τι θα κάνεις? 
Θα βάζεις τιερράστιες εφεδρικές γεννήτριες να καίνε τόνους πετρέλαιο?


Σημαντικό:
Η Βουλγαρία είναι η μόνη ευρωπαϊκή χώρα που γειτνιάζουμε.
Η Αλβανία έχει δίκτυο για τα πανυγήρια απ όσο ξέρω. Πολλά χωριά της έχουν προβλήματα εν έτει 2013.
Για τα Σκόπια δεν ξέρω τι παίζει.
Για συνεργασία με την Ιταλία δνε είμαι σίγουρος, έστω μέσω τρίτων (Αλβανία) δεν είμαι σίγουρος.

Θα χει "γέλιο" σε καμία δεκαετία, το ναυάγιο της ελληνικής οικονομίας, να έχει στα μεγάλα νησιά του Αιγαίου ρεύμα που προέρχεται από μίξη των ΑΠΕ και του ρεύματος από τους μελλοντικούς (ρώσσικους) πυρηνικούς αντιδραστήρες στην Τουρκία...  :Whistle:

----------


## George978

http://www.econews.gr/2013/04/15/fot...ourkia1-98705/

----------


## cool11

> "εγγυημενες τιμες' για τα φωτοβολταϊκά, έτσι δεν έλεγαν?


Μα που πηγαν οι εγγυημενες τιμες?

----------


## anon

> Μα που πηγαν οι εγγυημενες τιμες?


Στις εγγυημενες καταθέσεις  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> Νέο σοκ για χιλιάδες επενδυτές στον κλάδο των φωτοβολταϊκών. Σύμφωνα με ρύθμιση που ήρθε στη Βουλή αυξάνεται το έκτακτο τέλος σε 40% από 37% επί του τζίρου για όσες μονάδες είναι καινούργιες και συγκεκριμένα όσε εγκαταστάθηκαν μετά τις 12 Νοεμβρίου και είναι κάτω από 1 μεγαβάτ.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## qwertyuiop

> Σημαντικό:
> Η Αλβανία έχει δίκτυο για τα πανυγήρια απ όσο ξέρω. Πολλά χωριά της έχουν προβλήματα εν έτει 2013.
> 
> 
> Θα χει "γέλιο" σε καμία δεκαετία, το ναυάγιο της ελληνικής οικονομίας, να έχει στα μεγάλα νησιά του Αιγαίου ρεύμα που προέρχεται από μίξη των ΑΠΕ και του ρεύματος από τους μελλοντικούς (ρώσσικους) πυρηνικούς αντιδραστήρες στην Τουρκία...



H Αλβανία έχει πλεόνασμα ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος και μάλιστα μας πουλάει τα καλοκαίρια. Γι' αυτό φταίνε τα πολλά υδροηλεκτρικά της και η πολύ μειωμένη ζήτηση. Από δίκτυο δε σκαμπάζει πολλά, η αλήθεια είναι. 

Φέτος στη Λέσβο είχαμε διακοπές ρεύματος για 4-5 ώρες ημερισίως στο Πλωμάρι και στο νησί (υποπτεύομαι) γενικότερα, επί μία βδομάδα. 
Ο λόγος; Η υπερβολική υγρασία που έχει η πρωτεύουσα Μυτιλήνη το καλοκαίρι (με 37 βαθμούς και γύρω στο 80-90%, νομίζω ότι είναι από τις πιο απαίσιες καλοκαιρινές πόλεις μαζί με σύσσωμη τη δυτική ελλάδα) προκάλεσε βλάβη στο εργοστάσιο παραγωγής ρεύματος του νησιού. 

Για την αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος, εστάλησαν από την Κρήτη (!!) δύο εφεδρικές γεννήτριες, οι οποίες αποκατέστησαν την παραγωγή σε ένα διήμερο. 
Το ζήτημα είναι πως όταν πήγα μετά στο έταιρό μου χωριό, αυτή τη φορά στην Κρήτη, υπήρχε ωριαία διακοπή ρεύματος τη μέρα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Τουλάχιστον είναι ορεινό και δε χρειαζόταν ρεύμα παρά για το μαγείρεμα και το πότισμα του οροπεδιανού κάμπου, που έτσι κι αλλιώς δε γίνεται μεσημέρι. 

Άντε, να κάνουν οι Τούρκοι καναν αντιδραστήρα, γιατί μόνη εναλλακτική νομίζω είναι να μαυρίσει από φωτοβολταϊκά και να ασπρίσει από ανεμογεννήτριες ολόκληρη η Κρήτη... Και να πεις ότι δεν ήταν αύταρκες το νησί...  :Wink:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> 


Και έπειτα ψάχνουν για ανάπτυξη......

----------


## vagdsl

Δημοσιεύτηκε το Μηνιαίο Στατιστικό Δελτίο ΑΠΕ του ΛΑΓΗΕ του Μαρτίου 2013.

Μερικά στατιστικά:

Η συνολική εγκατεστημένη ισχύς έφτασε τα *2.203* MW (1.862 πάρκα, 341 στέγες). Το σχέδιο του ΥΠΕΚΑ ήταν *1.500* MW στο τέλος του 2014.

Τον τελευταίο μήνα (Μάρτιος 2013) εγκαταστάθηκαν άλλα *260* MW.

Το *πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2013* εγκαταστάθηκε το *35% της συνολικής ισχύος*.

Τους τελευταίους *12 μήνες* εγκαταστάθηκε το *70% της συνολικής ισχύος*.

Είναι τόσο χαμηλό το κόστος των πάνελ πλέον που όσοι είχαν κλείσει τιμές δεν πτοούνται από τις έκτακτες εισφορές.

----------


## konenas

Πράσινη ενέργεια ...
Πράσινα άλογα ... 
Πράσινα δολάρια ...

http://envthink.blogspot.gr/2012/03/i4cense.html

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Κι όμως, η πράσινη ενέργεια δεν είναι πράσινα άλογα.......

http://www.econews.gr/2013/04/09/mik...-alaska-98404/

----------


## konenas

> Κι όμως, η πράσινη ενέργεια δεν είναι πράσινα άλογα.......
> 
> http://www.econews.gr/2013/04/09/mik...-alaska-98404/


Το «πράσινα άλογα» είχε να κάνει με τον πράσινο καβαλάρη, όχι με τα αλογάκια της Παναγιάς. :Smile: 
Ο ΓΑΠ όμως σκέφτεται τα πράσινα δολάρια.




> Εγώ δεν έχω γράψει τόσα για τις μικρές ανεμογεννήτριες;

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Το «πράσινα άλογα» είχε να κάνει με τον πράσινο καβαλάρη, όχι με τα αλογάκια της Παναγιάς.
> Ο ΓΑΠ όμως σκέφτεται τα πράσινα δολάρια.


Σωστός......

----------


## qwertyuiop

Aρκετά ενδιαφέρον φαινόμενο ενεργειακής αυτονομίας στο 100%. 
Με 30.000 ευρώ ξενοιάζεις από όλα, για πολλά - πολλά χρόνια.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Aρκετά ενδιαφέρον φαινόμενο ενεργειακής αυτονομίας στο 100%. 
> Με 30.000 ευρώ ξενοιάζεις από όλα, για πολλά - πολλά χρόνια.



Εχω δει 5 λεπτά και έχω να πω πως ο άνθρωπος φαίνεται να διατηρεί τα χειρότερα κλισέ των πιο σκληροπυρηνικών nerds.  :Razz: 

Εμφανησιακά έχει τα κλασσικά ατημέλητα μαλλιά-γένια ρούχα. (Δεν φοράει όμως πατομπούκαλα αλλά σκουφάκι από το πρατήριο της Shell)
Καλωσορίζει τον δημοσιογράφο στο....  βαθεία κάτω από την γη υπόγειο του!
Το χαρακτηρίζει καταφύγιο...
Διατηρεί τόνους νερού για προμήθειες.
Και μισό τόνο τροφή και σκέφτεται να πάρει άλλον ένα τόνο!
Εχει ρίξει 1 μέτρο μπετό για να γλιτώσει από την εκπομπή στην γήινη ραδιενέργεια.

Post apocalyptic!!!


Φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον πάντως.
Πολυτεχνίτης.

----------


## konenas

Όταν ήταν νέος έκανε την προσπάθεια να ενσωματωθεί αλλά του απέρριψαν την ιδέα ( ηλεκτρικό αυτοκίνητο )
Συμφωνώ ότι είναι φοβερός nerd 
Αν πάρουμε όμως ότι έχει καταφέρει και τα δούμε ξεχωριστά, είναι ευκαιρία για πολλούς να αποκτήσουν αυτονομία 100% χωρίς πολλές γνώσεις μιας και αυτός έχει ήδη κάνει τη δουλειά.

----------


## agrelaphon

> Όταν ήταν νέος έκανε την προσπάθεια να ενσωματωθεί αλλά του απέρριψαν την ιδέα ( ηλεκτρικό αυτοκίνητο )
> Συμφωνώ ότι είναι φοβερός nerd 
> Αν πάρουμε όμως ότι έχει καταφέρει και τα δούμε ξεχωριστά, είναι ευκαιρία για πολλούς να αποκτήσουν αυτονομία 100% χωρίς πολλές γνώσεις μιας και αυτός έχει ήδη κάνει τη δουλειά.


Bασικά να πούμε εγώ σταμάτησα να βλέπω εκεί που άρχισε να λέει για τη ραδιενέργεια.
@κονενας: 100% αυτονομία αυτή τη στιγμή νομίζεις οτι συμφέρει?

----------


## emeliss

> Bασικά να πούμε εγώ σταμάτησα να βλέπω εκεί που άρχισε να λέει για τη ραδιενέργεια.


Δεν είχε άδικο σε αυτό που είπε. Ίσως να είναι υπερβολικό, ίσως και όχι. Αλλά αξίζει να δεις το βιντεάκι.

----------


## alfagamma

προς όσους σταμάτησαν στο 5λεπτο, 10λεπτο ή τέταρτο. καλά έκαναν, δικαίωμα τους, αφού όμως δεν άκουσαν/είδαν τι λέει και τι έκανε τότε δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούν να κρινουν.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

1 μέτρο μετρο είναι πολλά λεφτά ...για να μειώσεις μερικώς την έκθεση σου στη γήινη ακτινοβολία.
Εκτός κι αν περνάει όλη την μέρα του στο σπίτι...

Και προφανώς ο άνθρωπος δεν έχει οικονομικό πρόβλημα κι ούτε ήταν το οικονομικό η αιτία της προσπάθειας του να αυτονομηθεί.
Απλά έχει την όρεξη, το μεράκι, τον χρόνο και τα *παραπανίσια χρήματα* για κάνει πράξη το "κόλλημα" του.

Μισό τόνο τρόφιμα??  :Thinking: 
Και δεν εννοούσε τα κιούπια με το ελαιόλαδο προφανώς ούτε τίποτα σακιά με στάρι!

----------


## konenas

> Bασικά να πούμε εγώ σταμάτησα να βλέπω εκεί που άρχισε να λέει για τη ραδιενέργεια.
> @κονενας: 100% αυτονομία αυτή τη στιγμή νομίζεις οτι συμφέρει?


Συμφέρει μακροπρόθεσμα και μεσοπρόθεσμα εφόσον έχεις τα λεφτά.
Πάντως η ΔΕΗ σκέφτεται να κάνει συνεχείς αυξήσεις οπότε δεν ξέρω πότε θα αρχίσει να συμφέρει και μεσοπρόθεσμα.

Στις φάρμες πάντως συμφέρει.
Στην υπόλοιπη επαρχία που αφήνουν αφύλακτα εργαλεία και τους τα κλέβουν, φαντάζομαι πως δεν θα μπορούν να αφήσουν μπαταρίες κλπ χωρίς σοβαρή φύλαξη οπότε θα κοστίζει αρκετά.

Οι δήμοι όμως θα μπορούσαν να παράγουν ενέργεια και να μειώσουν τα κόστη τους.

----------


## anon

Οι περισσότεροι θέλουν να βλέπουν την εγκατασταση φωτοβολταικών σαν επιχειρηματική επένδυση, οπότε πρέπει να αποσβεσθεί σύντομα. Ηδη τα 5-6 χρόνια για ορισμένους φαντάζουν πολλά!!!

Για να κάνουμε έναν λογαριασμό όμως, πόσο θα μας κόστιζε εαν είχαμε "ανεξαρτητοποιηθεί" απο την ΔΕΗ. Υπόψιν, ότι δημοτικά τέλη δεν τα γλυτώνουμε. Το ΕΤΗΗΔΕ ίσως. Γλυτώνουμε την ΕΡΤ. Και φυσικά το κόστος παραγωγής και διανομής ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος. Ας κάνουμε την υπόθεση ότι χρησιμοποιούμε ηλεκτρικό και για θέρμανση (και ψύξη) μέσω κλιματιστικών/αντλιών θερμότητας μιας και ειναι πιο οικονομικό απο ορυκτά καύσιμα.

Ετσι λοιπόν υπολογίζουμε πρώτα απο όλα τις απαιτήσεις. Εννοείται ότι δεν υπάρχει διασύνδεση με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ με κανένα τρόπο, και η παραγωγή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος δίδεται απευθείας στην κατανάλωση στο σπίτι, και η πλεονάζουσα αποθηκεύεται για τις ώρες που δεν παράγουν τα φωτοβολταικά.
Απο προσωπική εμπειρία, βλέπω ότι 1000 περίπου κιλοβατώρες τον μήνα καλύπτουν κάθε ανάγκη, καθώς και θέρμανση/ψύξη. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ημερησίως μιλάμε για περίπου 33 κιλοβατώρες. Αρα πρέπει τα πάνελς να βγάζουν 33 κιλοβατώρες μινιμουμ. Με 80% στα 20 έτη, και κάπου στα 70% στα 30 και αυτό ειναι το σημαντικό, με ορίζοντα απόσβεσης τα 30 έτη, θα χρειαστούμε πάνελς που να αποδίδουν 47 κιλοβατώρες ημερησίως (αρχικά). Αυτο σημαίνει ότι χρειαζόμαστε πάνελς ισχύος λίγο παραπάνω απο 10 κιλοβάτ, δηλαδή κάπου στα 12,5 κιλοβάτ ισχύ. Αυτό έχει ένα κόστος κατα το 1/4 παραπάνω απο το κλασσικό 10άρκι που τοποθετείται στις στέγες, που είναι σήμερα στις 16 με 17 χιλιάδες (όλα μέσα). Αρα πάμε κάπου στα 20 χιλιάρικα τα πάνελς και ινβέρτερ. 

Θα χρειαστούμε όμως και μπαταρίες. Οι ιδανικές είναι οι νικελίου-σιδήρου, που είναι εξαιρετικά ανθεκτικές για αυτή την δουλειά, και με ορίζοντα ζωής > 30 έτη (σε αντίθεση οι μολύβδου - οξέος βαθιάς φόρτισης δεν θα πάνε πάνω απο 7 έτη). Και αντέχουν και σε βαθιά εκφόρτωση χωρίς βλάβη στοιχείων, οπότε δεν χρειάζεται overprovisioning. Αφού τα πάνελς δίνουν ενέργεια την ημέρα όπου είναι και η μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση (και στην θέρμανση μπορείς να κάνεις το ίδιο, εννοείται ότι έχεις και καλή μόνωση), αρα οι απαιτήσεις ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας απο μπαταρίες κάνουμε την υπόθεση ότι είναι περίπου οι μισές (ή και λιγότερες). Οπότε για περίπου 15 κιλοβατώρες σε μπαταρία νικελίου-σιδήρου (48V/300Ah) έχουμε κόστος 10.000 δολλάρια, δηλαδή κάπου 8200 ευρώ, και βάλε και ένα άλλο τριχίλιορο σε κύκλωμα ινβέρτερ/αποθήκευσης... 

Συνολικό κόστος υλοποίησης ανεξάρτητης χρήσης ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος (και σπάταλης θα έλεγα), κάπου στα 31500 ευρώ.

ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ; 

Για 4000 κιλοβατώρες το τετράμηνο, με την ΔΕΗ, μόνο σε ρεύμα, θα έχουμε ένα κόστος, στο τετράμηνο, με τιμολόγιο Γ1 κάπου 600 ευρώ + 13% ΦΠΑ = 678 ευρω. Μόνο για ρεύμα.
Για το ίδιο διάστημα, αν κάνουμε αναγωγή, θα έχουμε με το δικό μας σύστημα, 262 ευρώ. νο φπα.

Κάποιοι μπορεί να πούν, ναι καλα, αλλά δίνεις τώρα μπραφ 31500 ευρώ, ενώ ρεύμα πληρώνεις λίγο λίγο. Θα μπορούσες λοιπόν να βάλεις τα χρήματα στην τράπεζα, και έτσι να κερδίζεις απο τόκους.
εκανα την προσπάθεια και έφτιαξα ένα εξελόφυλο.
εβαλα το ποσό αυτό, και μάλιστα με επιτόκιο 5%, και με την φανταστική υπόθεση ότι οι τιμές ρεύματος δεν θα αυξηθούν ΠΟΤΕ! (τουλάχιστον για τα 30 έτη που μελετάμε).
Ετσι, με το φανταστικό επιτόκιο 5% και με το ότι δεν αυξάνει ΠΟΤΕ η τιμή του ρεύματος (και ο ΦΠΑ), τα 31500 κεφάλαιο θα μας παρέχουν ρεύμα απο την ΔΕΗ για 36 έτη.
Οπότε ναι, εαν ποντάρουμε στο ότι δεν θα αυξηθούν τα τιμολόγια ρεύματος, ή θα ανακαλυφθεί κάποια μορφή παραγωγής πάφθηνη, τότε ναι, δεν συμφέρει να προχωρήσει κάποιος σε μια τέτοια υλοποίηση. Αλλά επειδή το μόνο βέβαιο είναι ότι θα αυξανονται οι τιμές ρεύματος, ειδικά εαν ιδιωτικοποιηθεί η ΔΕΗ (πάρτε παράδειγμα στην Βουλγαρία προσφατα), τότε μπορούμε να δούμε ότι μια επένδυση φωτοβολταικών αξίζει, αλλά μόνο με μακρυχρόνιο ορίζοντα.
Επίσης μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα φωτοβολταικά δεν σταματάνε να παίζουν και μετά τα 30 έτη, όπως και οι μπαταρίες, απλά πέφτει η απόδοση τους, και πρέπει, ίσως τμηματικά/σταδιακά, να αντικατασταθούν.

Το πρόβλημα είναι κατα την γνώμη μου, ποιανού του περισσεύουν 30 χιλιάρικα, για να κάνει μια τέτοια επένδυση. Εμένα, εαν με περίσσευαν, θα το έκανα. Αλλα δεν με περισσεύουν, και ούτε ακόμα και εαν είχα την δυνατότητα, θα το έκανα με δάνειο.

----------


## cool11

Ελλαδα, μια χωρα σταθεροτητας και αξιοπιστιας, που αξιζει να επενδυσει κι ο μικρος, κι ο μεγαλος

http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...ubid=113029347

Ποιος σοβαρος ανθρωπος θα κανει κατι σοβαρο στην ελλαδα?
Σε τουτο το @@@λο που ζουμε, μονο οι απατεωνες θα παραμεινουν.

----------


## qwertyuiop

> πολύ ενδιαφέροντα πράματα



Αν υποθέσουμε πως ζούμε σε περιοχή που έχει και ηλιοφάνεια και άνεμο 10-15kmh κάθε μέρα από το πρωί ως το απόγευμα για όλο σχεδόν το χρόνο, μπορούμε να εκμεταλλευτούμε τον άνεμο και να μας βγει φθηνότερα;  :Thinking: 

Αν δείτε το βίντεο που παρέθεσα παραπάνω, θα εντοπίσετε ότι και ο άνθρωπος αυτός υπολογίζει το κόστος αυτονομίας με φωτοβολταϊκά σε 30.000 περίπου.

----------


## anon

> Αν υποθέσουμε πως ζούμε σε περιοχή που έχει και ηλιοφάνεια και άνεμο 10-15kmh κάθε μέρα από το πρωί ως το απόγευμα για όλο σχεδόν το χρόνο, μπορούμε να εκμεταλλευτούμε τον άνεμο και να μας βγει φθηνότερα;


Για να βγεί φθηνότερα, θα πρέπει να είναι μικρότερο το κόστος της ανεμογεννήτριας απο ότι των πάνελς. Υπόψιν ότι τα πάνελς για 10 κιλοβάτ ισχύ, που αποδίδει σταθερα, την ημέρα που έχουμε περισσότερη ανάγκη, περίπου 14000 κιλοβατώρες ετησίως με κόστος κάπου 12-14 χιλιάρικα (χωρίς τον ινβέρτερ). 

Πλέον οι ανεμογεννήτριες, σε μικρή ισχύ, μάλλον δεν είναι και τόσο ανταγωνιστικές. Κινέζικη ανεμογεννήτρια των 10κιλοβάτ, κοστίζει (εκεί) στα 8 με 10 χιλιάδες δολλάρια. Βάλε μεταφορικά, δασμούς, και μεγαλύτερο κόστος εγκατάστασης (ιστός, θεμέλια κλπ).

Ειναι καλή όμως σαν λύση γιατί ειδικα τους χειμερινούς μήνες θα έχει συμπληρωματική ενέργεια.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Υπόψιν, ότι *δημοτικά τέλη δεν τα γλυτώνουμε*. Το ΕΤΗΗΔΕ ίσως. Γλυτώνουμε την ΕΡΤ.


Τα δημοτικά  τέλη πως τα στέλνουν?
Κάνοντας εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών ένα καταφύγιο πχ. στον Ολύμπο  ή μία φάρμα στην μέση του πουθενά θα πρέπει να πληρώνει δημοτικά τέλη? Κατά την χορήγηση της άδειας κι έπειτα?

----------


## sdikr

> Τα δημοτικά  τέλη πως τα στέλνουν?
> Κάνοντας εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών ένα καταφύγιο πχ. στον Ολύμπο  ή μία φάρμα στην μέση του πουθενά θα πρέπει να πληρώνει δημοτικά τέλη? Κατά την χορήγηση της άδειας κι έπειτα?


Κάποια στιγμή θα χρειαστεί να πας σε κάποια δημόσια υπηρεσία,  τότε θα το δούνε,  αν και με το έτσι πως πάνε τα πράγματα μάλλον θα σου στείλουν ραβασάκι

----------


## anon

> Κάποια στιγμή θα χρειαστεί να πας σε κάποια δημόσια υπηρεσία,  τότε θα το δούνε,  αν και με το έτσι πως πάνε τα πράγματα μάλλον θα σου στείλουν ραβασάκι


Aκριβώς. Ολα, με τόκους, προσαυξήσεις, πρόστιμα.... Εαν δεν σου έρχονται τα δημοτικά τέλη μέσω ΔΕΗ, επειδή δεν έχεις ρεύμα, καλό ειναι να μην το αφήσεις ατακτοποίητο το θέμα αυτό...

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Aκριβώς. Ολα, με τόκους, προσαυξήσεις, πρόστιμα.... Εαν δεν σου έρχονται τα δημοτικά τέλη μέσω ΔΕΗ, επειδή δεν έχεις ρεύμα, καλό ειναι να μην το αφήσεις ατακτοποίητο το θέμα αυτό...



Στα χωριά και την ύπαιθρο γενικότερα υπάρχουν αρκετά απομακρυσμένα αγροτόσπιτα που είναι κάτι μεταξύ πρόχειρου κοιτώνα και αποθήκης. Επίσης υπάρχουν ημιεγκατελειμένα υπαίθρια σπίτια κατασκεύης του 1950 και πίσω. 
Ποιο είναι λοιπόν το* κριτήριο* βάση του οποίου πρέπει κάποιος να πληρώνει δημοτικά τέλη?

Η κατοίκηση σε ένα οποιδήποτε κτήριο επιφέρει και την επιβολή δημοτικών τελών?
Η αποδοχή της "υπηρεσίας" της παροχής ηλεκτροδότησης (μέσω ΔΕΗ ή ΑΠΕ)? Μήπως κριτήριο είναι η έννοια τους δικαιώματος στην ηλεκτροδότηση εν γένει?
Και τι γίνεται για εκείνους που επι χρόνια την πάλευαν με μικρες γεννήτριες πετρελαίου?

ΥΓ.
Η αγορά πάνελ απαιτεί ειδική άδεια εγκατάστασης? Οπότε αναμένεται κι έλεγχος από αεροφωτογραφίες?

----------


## anon

> Στα χωριά και την ύπαιθρο γενικότερα υπάρχουν αρκετά απομακρυσμένα αγροτόσπιτα που είναι κάτι μεταξύ πρόχειρου κοιτώνα και αποθήκης. Επίσης υπάρχουν ημιεγκατελειμένα υπαίθρια σπίτια κατασκεύης του 1950 και πίσω. 
> Ποιο είναι λοιπόν το* κριτήριο* βάση του οποίου πρέπει κάποιος να πληρώνει δημοτικά τέλη?


Μέχρι πρόσφατα, μάλλον θα μπορούσε να περάσει απαρατήρητο, αν και, όπως λες, σε χωριά, όλοι ξέρουνε όλους, άρα ξέρουνε όλοι ότι το τάδε σπίτι (κοτέτσι) είναι κατοικίσημο. Οπότε πέφτεις στην ευσυνειδησία των εκείθε δημοτικών υπαλλήλων, που σίγουρα ξέρουν τι παίζει.

Τώρα όμως, με το κτηματολόγιο και τις αεροφωτογραφίες, ίσως τα πράγματα ναναι πιο στριμοκωλα. Ισως και πάλι σε αγροτικές περιοχές ναναι πιο εύκολο να σκαπουλάρεις δημοτικά τέλη. Σε αστικές περιοχές, ή σε περιοχές εκτός σχεδίου πόλεως αλλά τουριστικών περιοχών (πχ σχεδόν όλη η Χαλκιδική), ε εκεί δεν θα σε αφήσουν με τίποτε να την σκαπουλάρεις. Και όπως είπα, υπάρχει και το κτηματολόγιο. Θα πρέπει να δηλώσεις την αγροτική περιοχή, και με αεροφωτογραφία. Ε θα φανεί το κτίσμα. Δεν ξέρω εκεί τι θα παίξει.




> Η κατοίκηση σε ένα οποιδήποτε κτήριο επιφέρει και την επιβολή δημοτικών τελών?


Ναι. Εκτός εαν είναι πχ μοναστήρι.  :Razz:  Να μια καλή δικαιολογία.....  :Razz:   :Razz: 




> Η αποδοχή της "υπηρεσίας" της παροχής ηλεκτροδότησης (μέσω ΔΕΗ ή ΑΠΕ)? Μήπως κριτήριο είναι η έννοια τους δικαιώματος στην ηλεκτροδότηση εν γένει?
> Και τι γίνεται για εκείνους που επι χρόνια την πάλευαν με μικρες γεννήτριες πετρελαίου?


Δεν νομίζω. Υπάρχουν πάμπολες περιπτώσεις παροχής σε καθαρά αγροτικής / κτηνοτροφικής εκμετάλλευσης εγκαταστάσεις. Πχ παροχή σε σημείο όπου υπάρχει αντλία άρδευσης. Δεν είναι κατοικίσιμο... Η μπορει σε καμμιά στάνη.




> Η αγορά πάνελ απαιτεί ειδική άδεια εγκατάστασης? Οπότε αναμένεται κι έλεγχος από αεροφωτογραφίες?


Οχι, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Νασαι βέβαιος ότι εαν πολύς κόσμος πάει σε αυτοπαραγωγή και ιδιόχρηση του ρεύματος απο πάνελς, θα δείς την επομένη νόμους που θα αφορούν την υποχρεωτική καταγραφή των πάνελς, και πιθανή φορολόγηση τους, τεκμαρτά. Πχ έχεις τόση επιφάνεια σε πάνελς; Φάε τόσο φόρο ναχεις... Αλλα αυτό θα γίνει όταν πλέον γίνει καθεστώς και δεν μαζεύουν φόρους απο τους συνήθεις τρόπους.

----------


## cool11

Ελεος....

http://news247.gr/eidiseis/oikonomia...s.2223743.html

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Μέχρι πρόσφατα, μάλλον θα μπορούσε να περάσει απαρατήρητο, αν και, όπως λες, σε χωριά, όλοι ξέρουνε όλους, άρα ξέρουνε όλοι ότι το τάδε σπίτι (κοτέτσι) είναι κατοικίσημο. Οπότε πέφτεις στην ευσυνειδησία των εκείθε δημοτικών υπαλλήλων, που σίγουρα ξέρουν τι παίζει.


Οπότε το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι κατοίκησιμο κτήριο συνεπάγεται δημοτικά τέλη.




> Τώρα όμως, με το κτηματολόγιο και τις αεροφωτογραφίες, ίσως τα πράγματα ναναι πιο στριμοκωλα. Ισως και πάλι σε αγροτικές περιοχές ναναι πιο εύκολο να σκαπουλάρεις δημοτικά τέλη. Σε αστικές περιοχές, ή σε περιοχές εκτός σχεδίου πόλεως αλλά τουριστικών περιοχών (πχ σχεδόν όλη η Χαλκιδική), ε εκεί δεν θα σε αφήσουν με τίποτε να την σκαπουλάρεις. Και όπως είπα, υπάρχει και το κτηματολόγιο. Θα πρέπει να δηλώσεις την αγροτική περιοχή, και με αεροφωτογραφία. Ε θα φανεί το κτίσμα. Δεν ξέρω εκεί τι θα παίξει.


Υπάρχουν κάτι εξαιρετικοί ευκάλυπτοι που μεγαλώνουν ταχύτατα και καλύπτουν τα πάντα!  :Razz: 
Στην ανάγκη παραλλαγές σα να αυτές που κάναν οι βρετανοί στα κτήρια τους τον Β' ΠΠ για να γλιτώσουν τους βομβαρδισμούς!
 :Laughing: 




> Ναι. Εκτός εαν είναι πχ μοναστήρι.  Να μια καλή δικαιολογία.....


Ω ναι.. η ναοδομία!!

Αλήθεια παίζει η περίπτωση να κτίσεις εκκλησάκι και να το επεκτείνεις-μετατρέψεις σε άλλο χώρο? Στα χωριά ειδικά υπάρχουν αρκετά κτίσματα που μοιάζουν με σπίτια φτιαγμένα από τουβλάκια. Εχουν χτίσει ένα μικρό νόμιμο κτίσμα. Προσθέσαν άλλο ένα μικρό. Κι άλλο ένα. Κι άλλο. Κι άλλο.
Εκμεταλευόμενοι κάποιο νόμο για τα ελάχιστα τετραγωνικά. Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι και πως αλλα το χω δει 2-3 φορές με τα μάτια μου!
Σε ένα άρθρο εφημερίδας πρόσφατα είχα διαβάσει ότι μία κλασσσική κομπίνα για να παίρνουν ρεύμα οι κάτοχοι αυθαίρετων κτισμάτων: χτίζουν εκκλησάκι και να ζητάν ρεύμα και καλά για τον φωτισμό του. Και παίρνουν το Άγιο φως, το αληθινό!




> Δεν νομίζω. Υπάρχουν πάμπολες περιπτώσεις παροχής σε καθαρά αγροτικής / κτηνοτροφικής εκμετάλλευσης εγκαταστάσεις. Πχ παροχή σε σημείο όπου υπάρχει αντλία άρδευσης. Δεν είναι κατοικίσιμο... Η μπορει σε καμμιά στάνη.


Νομίζω πως το δικαίωμα στην ηλεκτροδότηση αν δεν είναι ήδη καθορισμένο νομικά, θα το ορίσουν.
Με τόσους πολλούς που επιχείρησαν την διακοπή του για να γλιτώσουν το χαράτσι κι ειδικά στην επαρχία.





> Οχι, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Νασαι βέβαιος ότι εαν πολύς κόσμος πάει σε αυτοπαραγωγή και ιδιόχρηση του ρεύματος απο πάνελς, θα δείς την επομένη νόμους που θα αφορούν την υποχρεωτική καταγραφή των πάνελς, και πιθανή φορολόγηση τους, τεκμαρτά. Πχ έχεις τόση επιφάνεια σε πάνελς; Φάε τόσο φόρο ναχεις... Αλλα αυτό θα γίνει όταν πλέον γίνει καθεστώς και δεν μαζεύουν φόρους απο τους συνήθεις τρόπους.


Είμαι σίγουρος.
Οσο επιδοτούνται και προωθούνται από ΕΕ(Γερμανία) και ο Αλαφούζος αλαφιάζεται να μας βάλει ένα πάνελ σε κάθε στέγη-αγροτεμάχιο, δεν πρόκειται να βάλουν χέρι. Το peak αργεί μερικά χρονάκια ακόμη. Αν και με την οικονομική στενότητα και το άδειασμα των κρατικών ταμείων, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. 
Το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει. Ο συνδυασμός της προσπάθειας της ΕΕ(Γερμανίας) να αυξήσει την τιμή του εγχώριου ρεύματος για να ανοίξει χώρος για ανταγωνιστές της ΔΕΗ μαζί με την πτώση τιμής των φωτοβολταικών θα δημιουργήσουν πολλούς νόμιμους φοροφυγάδες.
Φυσικά και το κράτος δεν θα μείνει για καιρό άπραγο και θα τους πελεκήσει εν καιρώ, όσους θέλουνε να αυτονομηθούνε (ενεργειακά)!

----------


## anon

> Είμαι σίγουρος.
> Οσο επιδοτούνται και προωθούνται από ΕΕ(Γερμανία) και ο Αλαφούζος αλαφιάζεται να μας βάλει ένα πάνελ σε κάθε στέγη-αγροτεμάχιο, δεν πρόκειται να βάλουν χέρι. Το peak αργεί μερικά χρονάκια ακόμη. Αν και με την οικονομική στενότητα και το άδειασμα των κρατικών ταμείων, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. 
> Το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει. Ο συνδυασμός της προσπάθειας της ΕΕ(Γερμανίας) να αυξήσει την τιμή του εγχώριου ρεύματος για να ανοίξει χώρος για ανταγωνιστές της ΔΕΗ μαζί με την πτώση τιμής των φωτοβολταικών θα δημιουργήσουν πολλούς νόμιμους φοροφυγάδες.
> Φυσικά και το κράτος δεν θα μείνει για καιρό άπραγο και θα τους πελεκήσει εν καιρώ, όσους θέλουνε να αυτονομηθούνε (ενεργειακά)!


Μην είσαι σίγουρος. Ηδη συζητιέται η επιβολή φόρου στο έσοδο απο τα φωτοβολταικά, που υποτίθεται θα έπρεπε ναναι αφορολόγητο (μιλάμε για οικιακές στέγες). Ηδη έχουμε ξεπεράσει τον στόχο, και είναι βέβαιο, ότι εαν δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα πληρωμής και επιβολής φόρου, έτσι όπως πάει το πράγμα, μέχρι το 2020 πάνω απο το 30% της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας θα βγαίνει απο πάνελ, παρόλες τις μειώσεις τιμών.... Αρα και οι φόροι, προ των πυλών...

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Μην είσαι σίγουρος. Ηδη συζητιέται η επιβολή φόρου στο έσοδο απο τα φωτοβολταικά, που υποτίθεται θα έπρεπε ναναι αφορολόγητο (μιλάμε για οικιακές στέγες). Ηδη έχουμε ξεπεράσει τον στόχο, και είναι βέβαιο, ότι εαν δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα πληρωμής και επιβολής φόρου, έτσι όπως πάει το πράγμα, μέχρι το 2020 πάνω απο το 30% της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας θα βγαίνει απο πάνελ, παρόλες τις μειώσεις τιμών.... Αρα και οι φόροι, προ των πυλών...


Οι φόροι για αυτούς που βγάζουν χρήμα από τα πάνελ είναι σίγουροι και θα επιδεινωθούν.
Για μένα το θέμα είναι ότι από ένα σημείο κι ύστερα θα κοστολογούνται/φορολογούνται τα πάνελ και για ανεξάρτητη χρήση και μόνο για την κατοχή τους. Αυτό προβλέπω.

Παράδειγμα: Ενα ζευγάρι πχ. συνταξιούχων στην Κρήτη, με σπίτι έξω από το σχέδιο πόλεως (99% αυθαίρετο όπως σχεδόν τα μισά κτήρια εντός του Ηρακλείου!) που βγάζει τον ήπιο κρητικό χειμώνα με ξύλα από το κλάδεμα των ελιών και το μόνο που έχει να ξοδεύει σε ρεύμα είναι το ψυγείο και η τηλεόραση, γιατί να μην επιχειρήσει την αυτονομία?
Είναι δυνατό να αφήσει το κράτος έστω και μερικες χιλιάδες να την σκαπουλάρουν από τα πάγια?

----------


## konenas

from our ciaoant1 

Ενεργειακές εξελίξεις - part 3: Τι είναι το fracking; http://ow.ly/2wmMfc

έχει και άλλα parts

----------


## anon

Αποδεδειγμένα, για τους άπιστους "Θωμαδες", η πράσινη ενέργεια απο ΑΠΕ τελικώς βγαίνει οικονομικοτερη απο τις άλλες μορφές ενέργειας (ορυκτά, πυρηνικά) πλην των λιγνιτών που ειναι και οι πιο "βρωμιάρηδες". Οσο και να λέτε για το λόμπυ των φωτοβολταικών, τα νούμερα μιλάνε μόνα τους. Και όσο πάει φθηναίνουν τα φωτοβολταικά. Και μην ξεχνάμε το βιοντίζελ. Με υψηλές τιμές καυσίμων, είναι απόλυτα οικονομικά βιωσιμο η παραγωγή βιοντίζελ, βέβαια σε βάρος της αγροτικής παραγωγής τροφίμων.

----------


## George978

> from our ciaoant1 
> 
> Ενεργειακές εξελίξεις - part 3: Τι είναι το fracking; http://ow.ly/2wmMfc
> 
> έχει και άλλα parts


fracking ειναι οταν προκαλεις τις ρωγμες στο υπεδαφος να "μεγαλωσουν", στα ελληνικα αν θυμαμαι καλα πρεπει να ειναι υδραυλικη ρηγματωση

----------


## konenas

... και σεισμούς ...

----------


## George978

> ... και σεισμούς ...


μικρους, αν και κανεις δεν εγγυαται οτι δεν θα προκαλεσουν και μεγαλυτερους. Μεγαλυτερο προβλημα ειναι η μολυνση του υδροφορου και η διαταραξη/καταστροφη των υπογειων ρευματων.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Ακόμα ένα καινούργιο φασούλι......

http://www.econews.gr/2013/04/19/ili...atismos-98957/

----------


## konenas

Ωραίο, αλλά τι γίνεται το χειμώνα; 
Το βγάζεις;

----------


## famous-walker

> from our ciaoant1 
> 
> Ενεργειακές εξελίξεις - part 3: Τι είναι το fracking; http://ow.ly/2wmMfc
> 
> έχει και άλλα parts


Νομίζω έχει κάνει ένα λάθος ο φίλος μας. Το shale gas είναι φυσικό αέριο και όχι πετρέλαιο.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Ωραίο, αλλά τι γίνεται το χειμώνα; 
> Το βγάζεις;


Όχι βέβαια, απλά το χειμώνα ανάβεις το ενεργειακό σου τζάκι......

----------


## konenas

> Όχι βέβαια, απλά το χειμώνα ανάβεις το ενεργειακό σου τζάκι......


Μάλλον και τις κρύες μέρες του καλοκαιριού το ίδιο θα κάνεις  :Wink:

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Αυτό είναι καινούργιο πάλι.!!!
Έχει και το καλοκαίρι κρύες μέρες;;;;;;; Θα το ψάξω........

----------


## agrelaphon

Tα παιδια μάλλον εννοούνε οτι και το χειμώνα θα φεύγει η ζέστη  :Wink:

----------


## konenas

> Αυτό είναι καινούργιο πάλι.!!!
> Έχει και το καλοκαίρι κρύες μέρες;;;;;;; Θα το ψάξω........


στην Ρόδο, μάλλον όχι. Αλλά στην Θεσσαλονίκη ...

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> στην Ρόδο, μάλλον όχι. Αλλά στην Θεσσαλονίκη ...


Στη Θεσσαλονίκη έχω ζήσει 4 Χρόνια και την ξέρω πολύ καλά. 
Το καλοκαίρι κάναμε μπάνια και ήταν μια χαρά.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Όλο και κάτι καινούργιο εμφανίζεται για τις ΑΠΕ.

http://www.econews.gr/2013/04/24/fot...esearch-99157/

----------


## George978

περι fracking... http://qz.com/80550/water-shortages-...hale-gas-boom/

----------


## nikosl

> Όλο και κάτι καινούργιο εμφανίζεται για τις ΑΠΕ.
> 
> http://www.econews.gr/2013/04/24/fot...esearch-99157/


Πολύ παλιό αυτό. Το χρησιμοποιούν ήδη με κατοπτρα γύρω από έναν ψηλό πύργο που περιέχει κάποιο δυστηκτο άλας.

----------


## anon

> Πολύ παλιό αυτό. Το χρησιμοποιούν ήδη με κατοπτρα γύρω από έναν ψηλό πύργο που περιέχει κάποιο δυστηκτο άλας.


Δεν νομίζω ότι ειναι το ίδιο ακριβώς. Στο κεντρικό σημείο έχει φωτοβολταικό στοιχείο, αλλά το οποίο όμως εκτός απο την απευθείας μετατροπή σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια, η θερμότητα που περισσεύει χρησιμοποιείται με το παλιο κλασσικο παραδοσιακό τρόπο (θερμική->μηχανική->ηλεκτρική).

----------


## George978

> Δεν νομίζω ότι ειναι το ίδιο ακριβώς. Στο κεντρικό σημείο έχει φωτοβολταικό στοιχείο, αλλά το οποίο όμως εκτός απο την απευθείας μετατροπή σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια, η θερμότητα που περισσεύει χρησιμοποιείται με το παλιο κλασσικο παραδοσιακό τρόπο (θερμική->μηχανική->ηλεκτρική).


Δεν περισσευει καμμια θερμοτητα γιατι τα τσιπακια αυτα δεν εκλυουν θερμοτητα κατα τη λειτουργια τους, η θερμοτητα ειναι αυξημενη λογω της συγκεντρωσης των ακτινων πανω σε μια μικρη επιφανεια. Για να μην καουν τα τσιπακια εξαιτιας της υπερ συγκεντρωσης αυτης των ηλιακων ακτινων τα ψυχουν ετσι ωστε να μην καουν και αφετερου να εκμεταλλευτουν και τη θερμοτητα που παγιδευουν.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Δεν νομίζω ότι ειναι το ίδιο ακριβώς. Στο κεντρικό σημείο έχει φωτοβολταικό στοιχείο, αλλά το οποίο όμως εκτός απο την απευθείας μετατροπή σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια, η θερμότητα που περισσεύει χρησιμοποιείται με το παλιο κλασσικο παραδοσιακό τρόπο (θερμική->μηχανική->ηλεκτρική).


Αυτό κατάλαβα κι εγώ....

----------


## anon

> Δεν περισσευει καμμια θερμοτητα γιατι τα τσιπακια αυτα δεν εκλυουν θερμοτητα κατα τη λειτουργια τους, η θερμοτητα ειναι αυξημενη λογω της συγκεντρωσης των ακτινων πανω σε μια μικρη επιφανεια. Για να μην καουν τα τσιπακια εξαιτιας της υπερ συγκεντρωσης αυτης των ηλιακων ακτινων τα ψυχουν ετσι ωστε να μην καουν και αφετερου να εκμεταλλευτουν και τη θερμοτητα που παγιδευουν.


Δεν το απέδωσα καλώς. Μέρος της ενέργειας που προσπίπτει στο στοιχειο μετατρέπεται άμεσα σε ηλεκτρική (φωτοβολταικό φαινόμενο), και η υπόλοιπη σε θερμική, η οποια χρησιμοποιείται με τον παραδοσιακό τρόπο.

----------


## konenas

Τα ίδια λέτε, αφού τα ίδια ακούσαμε.
φως->ηλεκτρική
φως->θερμική μέσω ψύξης->κινητική->ηλεκτρική
Απώλειες 20%

----------


## anon

Aκούω στις ειδήσεις ότι πρόκειτε η ΕΕ να επιβάλει φόρους σε εισαγωγές πάνελς απο Κίνα ύψους περίπου 50%!!!! 

Ο λόγος; Αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός. Μα θα μου πείτε, σχεδόν τα πάντα, μα τα πάντα, παράγονται στην Κίνα. Παίρνεις υποτίθεται γερμανική ηλεκτρονική συσκευή, made in china (ή PLC) γράφει. Φαίνεται όμως ότι τα φωτοβολταικά που έρχονται απο Κίνα, δεν είναι (και αυτό είναι εύκολο να διαπιστωθεί απο τον καθένα) απο κάποια εταιρία με μητρική στην Δύση. Ειναι αμιγώς κινέζικες. Ετσι λοιπόν, αφου είναι αμιγώς κινεζικές, και δεν παίρνουν μερίδιο οι νταβάδες της ευρώπης και των ηπα, θα πρέπει να "προστατευθούμε" απο τις εταιρίες αυτές που θέτουν εκτός ανταγωνισμού της αμιγώς ευρωπαικές και αμερικάνικες επίσης... Σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα, δεν χρειάζεται προστατευτισμός.

Απίστευτη υποκρισία.

----------


## konenas

47% φορολογία στα κινέζικα φωτοβολταϊκά για να μπορέσουν ν επιβιώσουν οι Γερμανικές εταιρείες φωτοβολταϊκών. Επιλεκτικός νεοφιλελευθερισμός? ‏@kanaliotis

Επιβεβαιώνω

----------


## emeliss

Ακολουθούν τις ΗΠΑ (με ένα χρόνο καθυστέρηση).

----------


## qwertyuiop

> (ή PLC)




Off Topic



People's Republic of China. = PRC.  :Smile: 

Tο PL στέκει ως Peoples Liberation Χ, και χρησιμοποιείται για το στρατό και για διάφορες "επαναστατικές" υπηρεσίες.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Ακόμα και αν μας υπόσχονταν οτι δεν θα έμπαινε κανένας φόρος, και οτι θα είχαμε πολλά κέρδη από επενδύσεις σε Φ/Β, ποιος τους πιστεύει πια, μετά από τόσες "κωλοτούμπες" που έχουν κάνει σ' αυτό το θέμα και έχουν κατακλέψει τα χρήματα των ανθρώπων που τους πίστεψαν.

----------


## petasis

Τους πίστεψαν;

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Τους πίστεψαν;


Αν όχι, τότε γιατί επένδυσαν τα χρήματά τους εκεί;;;;;

----------


## petasis

Γιατί το πρόσκαιρο κέρδος ήταν μεγάλο.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Γιατί το πρόσκαιρο κέρδος ήταν μεγάλο.


Άρα το ρίσκαραν και έχασαν......

Γιατί όμως;;;

Διότι απλά το Κράτος είναι "μπαταξής" και τους κορόιδεψε.

----------


## petasis

Δεν έχουν χάσει όλοι. Έχουν;

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Σύμφωνα με τις τελευταίες ανακοινώσεις της Κυβέρνησης, ναι.

Εκτός από την μείωση της τιμής της κιλοβατώρας, που πήγε από 0.48 Ευρώ στα 0.35, τώρα τους παίρνουν και το 40% τόκο από το ετήσιο κέρδος.

Αυτά δεν τους τα είχαν πει πριν επενδύσουν σ' αυτόν τον τομέα!!!

Αντίθετα, εκείνη την εποχή τους έλεγαν ελάτε να επενδύσετε, είναι ελκυστικό και πριμοδοτείται από την Ευρώπη.

----------


## anon

> Άρα το ρίσκαραν και έχασαν......
> 
> Γιατί όμως;;;
> 
> Διότι απλά το Κράτος είναι "μπαταξής" και τους κορόιδεψε.


Το "κράτος" εν προκειμένω είναι σχεδόν όλα τα κράτη.  Η επιβολή φόρου στα κινέζικα πάνελς πάει σαν κοινοτική οδηγία. Η μείωση των επιδοτήσεων έγινε και σε άλλα κράτη, όχι μόνο εδώ. Μιλάμε για πολλούς "μπαταξήδες"

----------


## Κονταξάκης

> Το "κράτος" εν προκειμένω είναι σχεδόν όλα τα κράτη.  Η επιβολή φόρου στα κινέζικα πάνελς πάει σαν κοινοτική οδηγία. Η μείωση των επιδοτήσεων έγινε και σε άλλα κράτη, όχι μόνο εδώ. Μιλάμε για πολλούς "μπαταξήδες"


Συμφωνώ οτι όλοι είναι έτσι, τώρα μπήκαμε κι εμείς (Η Ελλάδα εννοώ) στο κόλπο και κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε....

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτό που συμβαίνει στα Φ/Β δεν είναι μοναδικό.
Τον τελευταίο καιρό όμως έχει παραγίνει το πράμα. 
Μας λένε αγοράστε μεγάλα αυτοκίνητα για να κινηθεί δείθεν η αγορά και μετά μας βάζουν τεκμήρια τσουχτερά για τα μεγάλα κυβικά 
Μας λένε να αγοράσουμε ομόλογα του δημοσίου και μετά μας τα κουρεύουν.
Μας λένε να βάζουμε τα χρήματά μας στις τράπεζες για να βοηθήσουμε την ρευστότητα και μετά μας τα κουρεύουν κι αυτά.
Μας βάζουν να πληρώνουμε χαράτσια για τα σπίτια που με πολύ κόπο αποκτήσαμε, δουλεύοντας και κάνοντας οικονομία σε όλη μας τη ζωή και τώρα καταντήσαμε να λέμε στα παιδιά μας, "κάτσε φρόνιμα, γιατί θα σου γράψω το σπίτι".
Και άλλα πολλά, που για να τα αναφέρω όλα πρέπει να γράψω ολόκληρο βιβλίο.

----------


## anon

> Συμφωνώ οτι όλοι είναι έτσι, τώρα μπήκαμε κι εμείς (Η Ελλάδα εννοώ) στο κόλπο και κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Αυτό που συμβαίνει στα Φ/Β δεν είναι μοναδικό.
> Τον τελευταίο καιρό όμως έχει παραγίνει το πράμα. 
> Μας λένε αγοράστε μεγάλα αυτοκίνητα για να κινηθεί δείθεν η αγορά και μετά μας βάζουν τεκμήρια τσουχτερά για τα μεγάλα κυβικά 
> Μας λένε να αγοράσουμε ομόλογα του δημοσίου και μετά μας τα κουρεύουν.
> Μας λένε να βάζουμε τα χρήματά μας στις τράπεζες για να βοηθήσουμε την ρευστότητα και μετά μας τα κουρεύουν κι αυτά.
> ...



Nα προσθέσω ότι μας λέγανε μάθε παιδί μου γράμματα, και τελικά κάνανε τα πτυχία κωλόχαρτα. Μπορεί αρκετοί να μην τα αξίζουν, ειδικά όσοι αγοράζουν "πτυχία" απο πανεπιστήμια "πιεστήρια" του εξωτερικού (τουλάχιστον για αυτούς που πληρώνουν δίδακτρα), αλλά πολλοί κοπιάσαμε, και αποτέλεσμα ουδέν...

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Nα προσθέσω ότι μας λέγανε μάθε παιδί μου γράμματα, και τελικά κάνανε τα πτυχία κωλόχαρτα. Μπορεί αρκετοί να μην τα αξίζουν, ειδικά όσοι αγοράζουν "πτυχία" απο πανεπιστήμια "πιεστήρια" του εξωτερικού (τουλάχιστον για αυτούς που πληρώνουν δίδακτρα), αλλά πολλοί κοπιάσαμε, και αποτέλεσμα ουδέν...


Καλά και σοτ εσωτερικό  στα φωτοτυπάδικα οι υπάλληλοι καθε εξεταστική πονοκεφαλιάζανε από τους ίδιους και τους ίδιους που ζητούσανε σμικρύνσεις μερικών δεκάδων σελίδων για μόλις 3-5 λεπτά η Α4 την στιγμή που η κάθε Α4 χωρούσε αρκετές σελίδες και με΄τα άρχιζε η κοπτοραπτική κοπτο-συρραπτική... :Whistle:

----------


## George978

> Nα προσθέσω ότι μας λέγανε μάθε παιδί μου γράμματα, και τελικά κάνανε τα πτυχία κωλόχαρτα. Μπορεί αρκετοί να μην τα αξίζουν, ειδικά όσοι αγοράζουν "πτυχία" απο πανεπιστήμια "πιεστήρια" του εξωτερικού (τουλάχιστον για αυτούς που πληρώνουν δίδακτρα), αλλά πολλοί κοπιάσαμε, και αποτέλεσμα ουδέν...


αποτελεσμα εννοεις τις υλικες απολαβες? σε αυτο θα συμφωνησω, οσον αφορα ομως γενικοτερα το αποτελεσμα νομιζω (ελπιζω) οτι υπαρχει μια βελτιωση σε σχεση με την προηγουμενη γενια.

----------


## anon

> αποτελεσμα εννοεις τις υλικες απολαβες? σε αυτο θα συμφωνησω, οσον αφορα ομως γενικοτερα το αποτελεσμα νομιζω (ελπιζω) οτι υπαρχει μια βελτιωση σε σχεση με την προηγουμενη γενια.


απλά ισοπεδώθηκε η διαφορά πτυχιούχων και μη πτυχιούχων, μην πω ότι περισσότερες φορές πλέον οι πτυχιούχοι είναι χειρότερα. Ο λόγος ειναι πολύ απλός, και έχει να κάνει με τον νόμο προσφοράς - ζήτησης. Πριν 30-40 χρόνια ένας γιατρός, ένας μηχανικός έβγαζε πολλαπλάσια απο τον ανιδείκευτο εργάτη, πολλές φορές πολλαπλάσια. Βέβαια μιλάμε επίσης για εποχές που για να πάρεις πτυχίο έφτυνες αίμα. Μετά αυξήθηκαν οι πτυχιούχοι σε απίστευτους αριθμούς, ο κόσμος ήθελε για τα παιδιά του ότι καλύτερο (άρα πτυχία), οπότε έγινε μαζικότατη παραγωγή πτυχιούχων. Μαζικότατη παραγωγή για να μειωθεί το κόστος των πτυχιούχων, και όπως έγινε. Ο νεοδιόριστος εκπαιδευτικός, πτυχιούχος, παίρνει 600 και κάτι μισθό. Ο ανιδείκευτος, κάπου στα 450 (σήμερα). Ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας, που έχει δουλειά όμως, πολύ πολύ περισσότερα. Γνωρίζω κομμώτριες που κλείσανε τα κομμωτήρια τους και δουλεύουν σπίτι, με μικρότερες τιμές, χωρίς παραστατικά, κόστη κλπ, και τελικά βγάζουν τα ίδια και περισσότερα. Ομοίως το σύνολο των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών. Στα παιδιά που έχω στην τάξη, τι παράδειγμα να δώσω για να μάθουν γράμματα; Και μην μου πείτε περι ιδεολογικών της μάθησης, μιας και όλοι κόπτονται περι σύνδεσης της εκπαίδευσης/παιδείας με την αγορά εργασίας.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> απλά ισοπεδώθηκε η διαφορά πτυχιούχων και μη πτυχιούχων, μην πω ότι περισσότερες φορές πλέον οι πτυχιούχοι είναι χειρότερα. Ο λόγος ειναι πολύ απλός, και έχει να κάνει με τον νόμο προσφοράς - ζήτησης. Πριν 30-40 χρόνια ένας γιατρός, ένας μηχανικός έβγαζε πολλαπλάσια απο τον ανιδείκευτο εργάτη, πολλές φορές πολλαπλάσια. Βέβαια μιλάμε επίσης για εποχές που για να πάρεις πτυχίο έφτυνες αίμα. Μετά αυξήθηκαν οι πτυχιούχοι σε απίστευτους αριθμούς, ο κόσμος ήθελε για τα παιδιά του ότι καλύτερο (άρα πτυχία), οπότε έγινε μαζικότατη παραγωγή πτυχιούχων. Μαζικότατη παραγωγή για να μειωθεί το κόστος των πτυχιούχων, και όπως έγινε. Ο νεοδιόριστος εκπαιδευτικός, πτυχιούχος, παίρνει 600 και κάτι μισθό. Ο ανιδείκευτος, κάπου στα 450 (σήμερα). Ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας, που έχει δουλειά όμως, πολύ πολύ περισσότερα. Γνωρίζω κομμώτριες που κλείσανε τα κομμωτήρια τους και δουλεύουν σπίτι, με μικρότερες τιμές, χωρίς παραστατικά, κόστη κλπ, και τελικά βγάζουν τα ίδια και περισσότερα. Ομοίως το σύνολο των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών. Στα παιδιά που έχω στην τάξη, τι παράδειγμα να δώσω για να μάθουν γράμματα; Και μην μου πείτε περι ιδεολογικών της μάθησης, μιας και όλοι κόπτονται περι σύνδεσης της εκπαίδευσης/παιδείας με την αγορά εργασίας.


Πρώτον: Δεν κόπτονται όλοι για σύνδεση της εκπαίδευσης/παιδείας με την αγορά εργασίας. Αν έτσι νομίζεις, αποτελείς ένα ακόμα λάθος παράδειγμα για τα παιδιά της τάξης. Και παρακαλώ μην μπερδεύεις την εκπαίδευση με την παιδεία.

Δεύτερον: Επειδή πολύ αναφέρεις τα χρήματα: έρχονται και παρέρχονται και νάσαι καλά να τα ξανακάνεις, αρκεί να κουβαλάς τον απαραίτητο πολιτισμό στο κεφάλι σου. Αυτά που έχεις στο κεφάλι σου, παρέρχονται μόνο μετά θάνατον.

Τρίτον: Αφού έτσι πιστεύεις, πες τους να γίνουν κομμώτριες. Να υποθέσω ότι κι εσύ το μετάνοιωσες που έγινες δάσκαλος και όχι κομμώτρια?

Δεν πρόκειται να συνεχίσω το post. Απλά αντιδρώ με τέτοιες απόψεις. Εχω δύο παιδιά, το ένα τέλειωσε, το άλλο τελειώνει σχολείο φέτος, και προσπαθώ να τους εμφυσήσω την ομορφιά της μάθησης, είτε είναι μαθηματικά, είτε ακορντεόν και γλώσσες

Και για να είμαι και ontopic, το μυαλό που κουβαλάνε έκανε κάποιους να βάλουν λεφτά στα φωτοβολταϊκά με την λογική " θα κάθομαι και θα εισπράττω", και κάποιοι δεν βάλανε γιατί έχουν ξεκαθαρίσει στη ζωή τους αυτούς που τους πουλάνε ψέμματα και ελπίδες και απλά δεν τους εμπιστεύονται.

----------


## qwertyuiop

> Το μυαλό που κουβαλάνε έκανε κάποιους να βάλουν λεφτά στα φωτοβολταϊκά με την λογική " θα κάθομαι και θα εισπράττω"


Και με τη λογική ότι θα σώσουν το περιβάλλον.  :ROFL:  

Έτσι τους είπε ο Αλαφούζος και η Κοσιώνη.  :One thumb up:

----------


## cool11

offtopic ειμαστε, αλλα ομως, δεν εχει κανεις (ελάχιστοι) την πολυτελεια να σπουδαζει, απλα και μονο για τη χαρα της μαθησης!
Σχεδον παντα, η εκπαιδευση συνδυαζεται ως προαπαιτουμενο για ενα καλο(το κατα δυναμιν) positioning στην αγορα εργασίας.

----------


## George978

> offtopic ειμαστε, αλλα ομως, δεν εχει κανεις (ελάχιστοι) την πολυτελεια να σπουδαζει, απλα και μονο για τη χαρα της μαθησης!
> Σχεδον παντα, η εκπαιδευση συνδυαζεται ως προαπαιτουμενο για ενα καλο(το κατα δυναμιν) positioning στην αγορα εργασίας.


Καλυτερο positioning στην αγορα εργασιας, οταν ομως η αγορα εργασιας εχει προσανατολισμο στην αντιθετη κατευθυνση ή εχει υπερ κορεστει τοτε παει στο καλαθο των αχρηστων. Νομιζω οτι επιστημονικο προσωπικο υψηλης καταρτισης αυτη η χωρα δεν το θελει, ετσι νοιωθω εγω τουλαχιστον. Και εκει που παμε τα τελευταια χρονια, με τον εξευτελισμο μισθων, προβλεπω θα φυγουν και πολλοι περισσοτεροι. 

Παντως ακομα δεν εχω κατασταλαξει, την παιδεια κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη απο το σπιτι την αποκτας. Το σχολειο σου ανοιγει το μυαλο εαν υπαρχουν οι προυποθεσεις αυτο να ανοιξει, και νομιζω οτι απο το σπιτι ξεκινανε ολα.

----------


## cool11

> Καλυτερο positioning στην αγορα εργασιας, οταν ομως η αγορα εργασιας εχει προσανατολισμο στην αντιθετη κατευθυνση ή εχει υπερ κορεστει τοτε παει στο καλαθο των αχρηστων. Νομιζω οτι επιστημονικο προσωπικο υψηλης καταρτισης αυτη η χωρα δεν το θελει, ετσι νοιωθω εγω τουλαχιστον. Και εκει που παμε τα τελευταια χρονια, με τον εξευτελισμο μισθων, προβλεπω θα φυγουν και πολλοι περισσοτεροι. 
> 
> Παντως ακομα δεν εχω κατασταλαξει, την παιδεια κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη απο το σπιτι την αποκτας. Το σχολειο σου ανοιγει το μυαλο εαν υπαρχουν οι προυποθεσεις αυτο να ανοιξει, και νομιζω οτι απο το σπιτι ξεκινανε ολα.


Συμφωνω μαζι σου. Πλεον δεν μιλαω για ελλαδα, εδω παει τελειωσαμε. Θα γινει χωρα ανειδικευτων, και αλλοδαπων, δυστυχως...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Και με τη λογική ότι θα σώσουν το περιβάλλον.  
> 
> Έτσι τους είπε ο Αλαφούζος και η Κοσιώνη.


Πιθανά και κάποιοι άλλοι.

Γιατί αυτοί δεν πουλάνε ψέμματα και ελπίδες?

Αλλά πες, πες, πες, κάτι γίνεται

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Και για να είμαι και ontopic, το μυαλό που κουβαλάνε έκανε κάποιους να βάλουν λεφτά στα φωτοβολταϊκά με την λογική " θα κάθομαι και θα εισπράττω", και κάποιοι δεν βάλανε γιατί έχουν ξεκαθαρίσει στη ζωή τους αυτούς που τους πουλάνε ψέμματα και ελπίδες και απλά δεν τους εμπιστεύονται.




Off Topic



Η νοοτροπία αυτών που νομίζαν πως πιάσαν την καλη κι ότι θα αερίζουν τα @@ τους ενώ το χρήμα θα ρέει στον λογαριασμό τους ώστε βάλαν μέχρι και βύσμα για να εξασφαλίσουν άδεια για Φ/Β είναι Η ΙΔΙΑ νοοτροπία ανεστραμμένη με εκείνη του πολιτικού που έταξε λαγούς με πετραχείλια και μετά κάνει τα ακυρώνει όλα, κάνει τον κινέζο και κόβει μίλια...
Λέγεται αν-αξιοκρατία, ευνοιοκρατία και παρασιτισμός.

Αλλά είπαμε κόρακας κοράκου μάτι δεν βγάζει.
Εκεί στηρίζονται οι πολιτικοί dealers της "πρασινάδας": Οτι έχουν όμηρους της ευνοιοκρατίας τους τους "από κάτω" ώστε ακόμη κι αν τους εξαπατούνε οι πολίτες-πελάτες του θα συνεχίσουν να νιώθουν σκυλάκια του Παβλώφ. Θα κουνάνε την ουρά σε κάθε αναγγελία διορισμών γιατί άθαν ότι το νταλαβέρι με τον β*ο*λευτή είναι η μόνη διέξοδος. Οπότε τελεσίδικα όσο και να γαυγίζουν τα σκυλάκια, δεν πρόκειται να δαγκώσουν πιθανότατα ποτέ...

----------


## Verde

> Aκούω στις ειδήσεις ότι πρόκειτε η ΕΕ να επιβάλει φόρους σε εισαγωγές πάνελς απο Κίνα ύψους περίπου 50%!!!! 
> 
> Ο λόγος; Αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός. Μα θα μου πείτε, σχεδόν τα πάντα, μα τα πάντα, παράγονται στην Κίνα. Παίρνεις υποτίθεται γερμανική ηλεκτρονική συσκευή, made in china (ή PLC) γράφει. Φαίνεται όμως ότι τα φωτοβολταικά που έρχονται απο Κίνα, δεν είναι (και αυτό είναι εύκολο να διαπιστωθεί απο τον καθένα) απο κάποια εταιρία με μητρική στην Δύση. Ειναι αμιγώς κινέζικες. Ετσι λοιπόν, αφου είναι αμιγώς κινεζικές, και δεν παίρνουν μερίδιο οι νταβάδες της ευρώπης και των ηπα, θα πρέπει να "προστατευθούμε" απο τις εταιρίες αυτές που θέτουν εκτός ανταγωνισμού της αμιγώς ευρωπαικές και αμερικάνικες επίσης... Σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα, δεν χρειάζεται προστατευτισμός.
> 
> Απίστευτη υποκρισία.


Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενοι λογοι που γινεται αυτο στα Φωτοβολταικα παντως αποψη μου ειναι οτι αν ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΑ που εισαγονταν απο χωρες εκτος Ε.Ε. (και ειδικα απο Ασια) βαζανε καποιους δασμους αυτομάτως θα ειχαμε τα εξης:
-Επιστροφη της βαριας βιομηχανιας στην Ευρωπη
-Επιστροφη της τεχνογνωσιας στην Ευρωπη
-Παραγωγη σαφως ποιοτικοτερων, ανθεκτικοτερων και ασφαλεστερων προιοντων που θα διαρκουν πιο πολυ κι οχι 1-5 χρονια το πολυ!
-Μειωση της ανεργιας στην Ευρωπη
-Πραγματικη αναπτυξη της οικονομιας (κι οχι στα λογια)

Μακαρι να εμπαιναν δασμοι σε ολα τα αγαθα απο τα τσιμπιδακια μεχρι τα πλοια!
Αλλα αυτο δεν συμφερει τις πολυεθνικες εταιρειες που θελουν να δραστηριοποιουνται σε 3 οικονομιες (ΗΠΑ, ΕΕ, Κινα) ελεγχοντας το 80% της αγορας και παραγοντας μετρια προιοντα απο πολυ φθηνα εργατικα χερια.
και φυσικα ως γνωστον ολοι οι συγχρονοι πολιτικοι αποτελουν πιονια των εταιρειων, ποιος τρελος να αποφασισει κατι τετοιο?? :Sad:

----------


## anon

> Πρώτον: Δεν κόπτονται όλοι για σύνδεση της εκπαίδευσης/παιδείας με την αγορά εργασίας. Αν έτσι νομίζεις, αποτελείς ένα ακόμα λάθος παράδειγμα για τα παιδιά της τάξης. Και παρακαλώ μην μπερδεύεις την εκπαίδευση με την παιδεία.


1. Διάβασε καλύτερα αυτά που έγραψα. Αυτό ειναι το μοτο που κόπτονται οι περισσότεροι, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι το ασπάζομαι αυτό. Το ακούω συνέχεια, και ειναι το Α και το Ω όλων των νεοφιλελεύθερων και δεξιών, η σύνδεση της εκπαίδευσης με την αγορά. Αυτό ειναι μια διαπίστωση. Μάθε να ξεχωρίζεις πότε αναφέρουμε μια διαπίστωση και πότε μια προσωπική άποψη.
2. Και για να μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω απο το δάχτυλό μας, η πλειοψηφία των παιδιών και των γονιών τους συνδέει την εκπαίδευση με την αγορά. Αυτό είναι μια διαπίστωση, επαναλαμβάνω δεν σημαίνει ότι το ασπάζομαι, αλλά το να γυρίζεις την πλάτη σε μια πραγματικότητα, απλά σε κάνει αιθεροβάμων.




> Δεύτερον: Επειδή πολύ αναφέρεις τα χρήματα: έρχονται και παρέρχονται και νάσαι καλά να τα ξανακάνεις, αρκεί να κουβαλάς τον απαραίτητο πολιτισμό στο κεφάλι σου. Αυτά που έχεις στο κεφάλι σου, παρέρχονται μόνο μετά θάνατον.


Οταν παύει να υπάρχει αξιοπρεπής διαβίωση, κατα κανόνα παύει να υπάρχει πολιτισμός. Θα πρέπει να είσαι τουλάχιστον ανιστόρητος, ώστε να μην μπορείς να δεχθείς ότι πολιτισμός και πολιτισμικά αγαθα υπάρχουν όταν υπάρχει το κάτι παραπάνω απο την απλή επιβίωση. Ο Παρθενώνας δεν έγινε απο φτωχούς που δεν είχαν να φάνε, οι εποχές φτώχειας, πείνας, λιμων, επέδειξαν ελάχιστο έως καθόλου πολιτισμό και πολλές φορές βαρβαρότητα. Οταν κάποιος μιλά λοιπόν έτσι αποποιώντας την ανάγκη αξιοπρεπούς διαβίωσης μου θυμίζει την Αντουανέτα, όπου υπο το μένος του πλήθους για ψωμί, πρότεινε αφού δεν έχουν ψωμί, να φάνε παντεσπάνι. 




> Τρίτον: Αφού έτσι πιστεύεις, πες τους να γίνουν κομμώτριες. Να υποθέσω ότι κι εσύ το μετάνοιωσες που έγινες δάσκαλος και όχι κομμώτρια?


Οταν δεν έχω να αγοράσω πολλές φορές και τα απαραίτητα, ναι, νοιώθω και πολύ μαλάκας. Ευτυχώς διατηρώ ακόμα κάποιες ιδέες, ίσως ηλιθιωδώς για ορισμένους, και με κρατάνε. Ομως ειναι γενικό το πλαίσιο μιας τέτοιας αντιμετώπισης. Εαν είσαι ματσό, και δεν έχεις ανάγκη, ΟΚ, μπορείς να το παίζεις άνετος. Ακόμα και στην περίπτωση που έχεις ανάγκη, αλλά οτιδήποτε επηρεάζει μόνο εσένα, και πάλι ΟΚ, μπορείς να το αντιμετωπίσεις. Οταν έχεις άλλους, τα παιδιά σου, να εξαρτώνται απο εσένα, τότε δεν μπορείς να πείς ΟΚ. ΟΚ?




> Δεν πρόκειται να συνεχίσω το post. Απλά αντιδρώ με τέτοιες απόψεις. Εχω δύο παιδιά, το ένα τέλειωσε, το άλλο τελειώνει σχολείο φέτος, και προσπαθώ να τους εμφυσήσω την ομορφιά της μάθησης, είτε είναι μαθηματικά, είτε ακορντεόν και γλώσσες


Μπραβο και καλά κάνεις. Ομως η δική σου κατάσταση δεν είναι ίδια με αλλωνών. Με απλά λόγια, μην κρίνεις εξ ιδίων τα αλλότροια. Δεν έχεις ιδέα τι περνά κάποιος άλλος. Οπότε κάποιες νουθεσίες σαν τις δικές σου μοιάζουν περισσότερο προσβολές.




> Και για να είμαι και ontopic, το μυαλό που κουβαλάνε έκανε κάποιους να βάλουν λεφτά στα φωτοβολταϊκά με την λογική " θα κάθομαι και θα εισπράττω", και κάποιοι δεν βάλανε γιατί έχουν ξεκαθαρίσει στη ζωή τους αυτούς που τους πουλάνε ψέμματα και ελπίδες και απλά δεν τους εμπιστεύονται.


Sorry, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι επιχειρηματικότητα; Μα τι μας λένε περι καπιταλισμού; Γιατί ο κεφαλαιούχος πρέπει να κερδίζει, υπεραξία, μόνο και μόνο επειδή έχει το κεφάλαιο; Βέβαια ξεχνάνε οι "επιχειρηματίες" ότι το επιχειρείν ειναι αυτό που λέει, ρίσκο. Οχι εγγυημένες αποδόσεις.

----------


## konenas

> Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενοι λογοι που γινεται αυτο στα Φωτοβολταικα παντως αποψη μου ειναι οτι αν ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΑ που εισαγονταν απο χωρες εκτος Ε.Ε. (και ειδικα απο Ασια) βαζανε καποιους δασμους αυτομάτως θα ειχαμε τα εξης:
> -Επιστροφη της βαριας βιομηχανιας στην Ευρωπη
> -Επιστροφη της τεχνογνωσιας στην Ευρωπη
> -Παραγωγη σαφως ποιοτικοτερων, ανθεκτικοτερων και ασφαλεστερων προιοντων που θα διαρκουν πιο πολυ κι οχι 1-5 χρονια το πολυ!
> -Μειωση της ανεργιας στην Ευρωπη
> -Πραγματικη αναπτυξη της οικονομιας (κι οχι στα λογια)
> 
> Μακαρι να εμπαιναν δασμοι σε ολα τα αγαθα απο τα τσιμπιδακια μεχρι τα πλοια!
> Αλλα αυτο δεν συμφερει τις πολυεθνικες εταιρειες που θελουν να δραστηριοποιουνται σε 3 οικονομιες (ΗΠΑ, ΕΕ, Κινα) ελεγχοντας το 80% της αγορας και *παραγοντας μετρια προιοντα απο πολυ φθηνα εργατικα χερια.*
> και φυσικα ως γνωστον ολοι οι συγχρονοι πολιτικοι αποτελουν πιονια των εταιρειων, ποιος τρελος να αποφασισει κατι τετοιο??


Παράγονται επίτηδες μέτρια προϊόντα από πολύ φθηνά εργατικά χέρια ώστε να χαλάσουν και να ανακυκλωθούν.
Σε όλη αυτή την διαδικασία κερδίζουν, άρα μεγαλύτερα κέρδη.

Η γνώμη μου είναι πως πρέπει να υπάρξουν προδιαγραφές για το CE που να αφορούν τον τρόπο δημιουργίας των προϊόντων.
Πχ 8ωρη ασφαλισμένη εργασία με σωστές συνθήκες, όχι εργοστάσια που πέφτουν και σκοτώνουν πάνω από 900 άτομα, όχι παιδική εργασία, όχι υπερβάσεις ωραρίου.

----------


## sdikr

> Παράγονται επίτηδες μέτρια προϊόντα από πολύ φθηνά εργατικά χέρια ώστε να χαλάσουν και να ανακυκλωθούν.
> Σε όλη αυτή την διαδικασία κερδίζουν, άρα μεγαλύτερα κέρδη.
> 
> Η γνώμη μου είναι πως πρέπει να υπάρξουν προδιαγραφές για το CE που να αφορούν τον τρόπο δημιουργίας των προϊόντων.
> Πχ 8ωρη ασφαλισμένη εργασία με σωστές συνθήκες, όχι εργοστάσια που πέφτουν και σκοτώνουν πάνω από 900 άτομα, όχι παιδική εργασία, όχι υπερβάσεις ωραρίου.


Ναι και φυσικά να κάνει ο επεξεργαστής μόνο 5$  :Razz: 

Ξέρεις δεν γίνεται κάποιος να πουλάει ακριβά κάτι που κάποιος το πουλάει πολύ φθηνότερα.

Απο την άλλη γιατί όχι,  αν σε όλο τον κόσμο γίνουνε αυτά,  μετά όλοι θα έχουμε δουλειά και θα μπορούμε να αγοράζουμε τα ίδια (μπορεί να είναι λιγότερα αλλά δεν πειράζει).

----------


## konenas

Αν θες προσωπικά αγοράζοντας ένα ζευγάρι αθλητικά παπούτσια 30€ αντί για 15€ (κινέζικα) θα ήταν καλύτερα και θα «ζούσαν» διπλάσιο χρόνο.

Ο επεξεργαστής που σήμερα μου στοιχίζει 50€ θα μου στοίχιζε 100€ και δεν θα αγόραζα υπολογιστή κάθε χρόνο, ούτε θα είχα σμαρτφον 2ο ούτε ταμπλέτα. 

Θα είχα όμως περισσότερα χρήματα γιατί θα είχα καλύτερη δουλειά, μιας και η ανεργία θα ήταν μικρή και έτσι θα αγόραζα και 2ο τηλεφωνάκι.

Δεν είναι πανάκεια να κοστίζουν φθηνά όλα τα πράγματα, αλλά να είναι φθηνά τα πρώτης ανάγκης και να ανακυκλώνεται το χρήμα.

----------


## petasis

> Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενοι λογοι που γινεται αυτο στα Φωτοβολταικα παντως αποψη μου ειναι οτι αν ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΑ που εισαγονταν απο χωρες εκτος Ε.Ε. (και ειδικα απο Ασια) βαζανε καποιους δασμους αυτομάτως θα ειχαμε τα εξης:
> -Επιστροφη της βαριας βιομηχανιας στην Ευρωπη
> -Επιστροφη της τεχνογνωσιας στην Ευρωπη
> -Παραγωγη σαφως ποιοτικοτερων, ανθεκτικοτερων και ασφαλεστερων προιοντων που θα διαρκουν πιο πολυ κι οχι 1-5 χρονια το πολυ!
> -Μειωση της ανεργιας στην Ευρωπη
> -Πραγματικη αναπτυξη της οικονομιας (κι οχι στα λογια)
> 
> Μακαρι να εμπαιναν δασμοι σε ολα τα αγαθα απο τα τσιμπιδακια μεχρι τα πλοια!
> Αλλα αυτο δεν συμφερει τις πολυεθνικες εταιρειες που θελουν να δραστηριοποιουνται σε 3 οικονομιες (ΗΠΑ, ΕΕ, Κινα) ελεγχοντας το 80% της αγορας και παραγοντας μετρια προιοντα απο πολυ φθηνα εργατικα χερια.
> και φυσικα ως γνωστον ολοι οι συγχρονοι πολιτικοι αποτελουν πιονια των εταιρειων, ποιος τρελος να αποφασισει κατι τετοιο??


Εγώ θεωρώ την οποιαδήποτε στρέβλωση της αγοράς *παράνομη*, και καλά θα κάνει η Κίνα αν επιβληθεί κάτι τέτοιο, να προχωρήσει σε αντίποινα.
Δηλαδή ο καπιταλισμός είναι καλός μόνο όταν έχουμε το πάνω χέρι;

----------


## sdikr

> Αν θες προσωπικά αγοράζοντας ένα ζευγάρι αθλητικά παπούτσια 30€ αντί για 15€ (κινέζικα) θα ήταν καλύτερα και θα «ζούσαν» διπλάσιο χρόνο.
> 
> Ο επεξεργαστής που σήμερα μου στοιχίζει 50€ θα μου στοίχιζε 100€ και δεν θα αγόραζα υπολογιστή κάθε χρόνο, ούτε θα είχα σμαρτφον 2ο ούτε ταμπλέτα. 
> 
> Θα είχα όμως περισσότερα χρήματα γιατί θα είχα καλύτερη δουλειά, μιας και η ανεργία θα ήταν μικρή και έτσι θα αγόραζα και 2ο τηλεφωνάκι.
> 
> Δεν είναι πανάκεια να κοστίζουν φθηνά όλα τα πράγματα, αλλά να είναι φθηνά τα πρώτης ανάγκης και να ανακυκλώνεται το χρήμα.


Δεν είναι η διαφορά 15 με 30 είναι 5 με 100  (για τα παπούτσια)  αυτό χωρίς να πιάσουμε το όνομα καν
Ο επεξεργαστής δεν θα ήταν 50 στα 100 αλλά αρκετά παραπάνω,  δεν νομίζω οτι θα πλήρωναν τον κόσμο τόσο παραπάνω

----------


## konenas

> Δεν είναι η διαφορά 15 με 30 είναι 5 με 100  (για τα παπούτσια)  αυτό χωρίς να πιάσουμε το όνομα καν
> Ο επεξεργαστής δεν θα ήταν 50 στα 100 αλλά αρκετά παραπάνω,  δεν νομίζω οτι θα πλήρωναν τον κόσμο τόσο παραπάνω


Τα παραλές.
Ξεχνάς πόσο έκαναν τα πράγματα το 90.

----------


## maik

Ακομα και 0,1 € εχει σημασια οταν μιλαμε για εκατονταδες  χιλιαδες κοματια.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Τι είναι πάλι αυτό με τα ξύλινα Φ/Β, όλο καινοτομίες βλέπουμε στο Internet αλλά 
από υλοποιήσεις ;;;;;;;;

http://www.econews.gr/2013/04/29/xul...oltaika-99398/

----------


## A_gamer

Σαν χαρτί είναι απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα.

----------


## cool11

Ελλαδα, μια χώρα που αξίζει να επενδύσεις:
http://www.skai.gr/news/greece/artic...-se-taratses-/
(με το κρατος σε ρολο μαφιοζου να αιφνιδιαζει και να ξεγελα πολίτες και επενδυτές)

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Ελλαδα, μια χώρα που αξίζει να επενδύσεις:
> http://www.skai.gr/news/greece/artic...-se-taratses-/
> (με το κρατος σε ρολο μαφιοζου να αιφνιδιαζει και να ξεγελα πολίτες και επενδυτές)


Εχουν καταφέρει να εξοργίσουν και τους επενδυτές για τον εμπαιγμό (ο οποίος όμως ήταν αναμενόμενος) όσο και τους πολίτες-πελάτες της ΔΕΗ για τα τέλη ΑΠΕ και τις περεταίρω αυξήσεις στα τιμολόγια..

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Όλο και κάτι καινούργιο έρχεται στον τομέα των Φ/Β.

http://chrispic-ligapola.blogspot.gr...g-post_24.html

----------


## k_b

> να κάνω μία ερώτηση που μπορεί να είναι τελείως ηλίθια?
> υπάρχει κίνδυνος να πέσει η θερμοκρασία της γής απο την αύξηση των φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων?
> αφού η ηλιακή ενέργεια απο θερμική θα μετατρέπεται σε χημική -> ηλεκτρική.
> δηλαδή και αυτή η πηγή ενέργειας έχει κάποιο όριο. 
> δε λέω ότι είναι κακό, το αντίθετο μάλιστα αλλά εάν αυξηθεί το ποσοστό αύξησης ανα έτος περισσότερο κάπου θα πρέπει να μπεί κάποιο όριο


Με την ίδια λογική θα έπρεπ να έχει πέσει εδώ και δεκαετίες λόγω της αστικής δόμησης αφού τα κτήρια αποροφούνε μεγάλο μέρος της ακτινοβολίας και ειδικά αυτά παλιότερης κατασκευής.

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Καλά αυτοί δεν παίζονται!

Τώρα τριπλασιάζουν τους φόρους σε αυτούς που έχουν εγκαταστήσει Φ/Β πάρκα.

http://www.econews.gr/2013/05/20/fwt...-metra-100194/

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Δυο -τρεις μεταρρυθμίσεις ακόμη και προβλέπω να βάζουνε μπουλντόζες οι αγρότες στα χωράφια τους για να τα ξυλώσουνε...




> ενώ από τον Ιούλιο προβλέπεται η αύξηση του τέλους ΑΠΕ κάθε έξι μήνες.


 :What..?:  :Whip:  --->  :Medic:  --->  :bat:

----------


## Eaglos

Λογικές και αναμενόμενες οι εξελίξεις. Στην Ευρώπη κόβουν επιδοτήσεις από την πράσινη απάτη
και στην Ελλάδα ακόμα φανταζόμαστε ότι θα εισπράτουμε από τον καναπέ.

----------


## Protagoras777

Η ΔΕΗ έχει έλλειμα πανω απο 300εκ κάθε χρόνο απο τα Φ/Β. Η απάτη με τα Φ/Β και τα Αιολικά δημιουργήθηκε για να κονομάνε οι Γερμανικοί και οι Κινεζικοι κολοσσοί που κατασκευάζουν αιολικά και Φ/Β ,αλλά και για να πλουτίζουν οι μεγαλοκαρχαριες μας(ΚοπελουζοΜυτιληνιαοι κ.τ.λ). Η μοναδική ΑΠΕ που πραγματικά είναι σχετικά φτηνή και παράγει ενέργεια είναι η Υδροηλεκτρική. Εαν το κράτος μας επένδυε τα δις ευρω που εχει κατασπαταλήσει για να πληρώνει ιδιώτες για τα Φ/Β και τα αιολικά τους, τωρα και το Co2 θα ρίχναμε(που θέλει η ΕΕ) και ''καθαρή'' ενέργεια θα είχαμε.

Δεν είναι επένδυση να παίρνει ο ιδιώτης δάνειο απο την τράπεζα και να τον πληρώνει το κράτος για 25 χρόνια και αυτος να κααααθεται και να τον επιδοτούμε όλοι οι υπόλοιποι

----------


## konenas

> Η ΔΕΗ έχει έλλειμα πανω απο 300εκ κάθε χρόνο απο τα Φ/Β. Η απάτη με τα Φ/Β και τα Αιολικά δημιουργήθηκε για να κονομάνε οι Γερμανικοί και οι Κινεζικοι κολοσσοί που κατασκευάζουν αιολικά και Φ/Β ,αλλά και για να πλουτίζουν οι μεγαλοκαρχαριες μας(ΚοπελουζοΜυτιληνιαοι κ.τ.λ). Η μοναδική ΑΠΕ που πραγματικά είναι σχετικά φτηνή και παράγει ενέργεια είναι η Υδροηλεκτρική. Εαν το κράτος μας επένδυε τα δις ευρω που εχει κατασπαταλήσει για να πληρώνει ιδιώτες για τα Φ/Β και τα αιολικά τους, τωρα και το Co2 θα ρίχναμε(που θέλει η ΕΕ) και ''καθαρή'' ενέργεια θα είχαμε.
> 
> Δεν είναι επένδυση να παίρνει ο ιδιώτης δάνειο απο την τράπεζα και να τον πληρώνει το κράτος για 25 χρόνια και αυτος να κααααθεται και να τον επιδοτούμε όλοι οι υπόλοιποι


Έχεις δίκιο για τα υδροηλεκτρικά φράγματα, αλλά φαγώθηκαν αρκετά λεφτά και εκεί.

Στα φωτοβολταϊκά το κράτος συμπεριφέρθηκε άψογα, για Ελληνικό κράτος. Έκανε αυτό που έκανε πάντα. Κορόιδεψε τις μάζες.
Μαζί με τους τόκους δεν συμφέρει να έχεις φωτοβολταϊκό. 
Αν το χωράφι το είχες σπείρει ρίγανη θα έβγαζες 10πλάσια.

----------


## maik

> Έχεις δίκιο για τα υδροηλεκτρικά φράγματα, αλλά φαγώθηκαν αρκετά λεφτά και εκεί.
> 
> Στα φωτοβολταϊκά το κράτος συμπεριφέρθηκε άψογα, για Ελληνικό κράτος. Έκανε αυτό που έκανε πάντα. Κορόιδεψε τις μάζες.
> Μαζί με τους τόκους δεν συμφέρει να έχεις φωτοβολταϊκό. 
> Αν το χωράφι το είχες σπείρει ρίγανη θα έβγαζες 10πλάσια.


Αντε ομως να πεισεις τον μαγκα καραμπουζουκλη αγροτη που νομιζει οτι θα παιζει ολη μερα κουμαρι στο καφενειο και τα λεφτα θα ερχονται απο τον ουρανο.

----------


## anon

> Αντε ομως να πεισεις τον μαγκα καραμπουζουκλη αγροτη που νομιζει οτι θα παιζει ολη μερα κουμαρι στο καφενειο και τα λεφτα θα ερχονται απο τον ουρανο.


Γιατί ρε παιδιά είναι λάθος αυτό; Δεν σας καταλαβαίνω! Αυτό που θεωρείτε λογικό για κάποιον "επιχειρηματία", για κάποιον "εισοδηματία", γιατί ναναι κακό για κάποιον αγρότη, που αντί να παλεύει με τα χώματα (λέμε τώρα), να κάθετε και να παίρνει φράγκα, ίσως λιγότερα, αλλά ΑΚΟΠΑ; Γιατί ενώ όλοι οι προοδευτικοί άνθρωποι υποστηρίζουν ότι θα πρέπει να μειωθεί η εργασία, οι ώρες εργασίες, θα πρέπει ντε και καλά κάποιοι άλλοι συμπολίτες μας να σκοτώνονται στην δουλειά;;; 

Εχεις κάποια στρέμματα γής, μια επιλογή είναι να τα καλλιεργήσεις (με δικά σου εργατικά ή οικονομικών μεταναστών), μια άλλη επιλογή είναι να τα αξιοποιήσεις σε μια μη αγροτική επένδυση. Θα μπορούσε να είναι μια βιομηχανική μονάδα, θα μπορούσε ναναι ένα φωτοβολταικό πάρκο. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι επενδυτές φωτοβολταικών δεν έχουν πάρει επιδότηση για την κατασκευή του έργου, ενώ η πλειονότητα των ελλήνων επιχειρηματιών (πχ Λαναράς και άλλοι) έχουν στήσει τις επιχειρήσεις τους βασικά με επιδοτήσεις και με υπερτιμολογήσεις στην πλάτη μας, μόνο και μόνο επειδή είχαν τα κατάλληλα κονέ.

Και γιατί λοιπόν να δικαιολογείται, απο όποιον δικαιολογείται, η λογική της επιδότησης δημιουργίας μιας νέας επιχείρησης με τόσο γενναιόδωρο τρόπο, και να πρέπει να ψέγουμε την επιδότηση εκ των υστέρων στις επιχειρηματικές μονάδες παραγωγής ενέργειας απο φωτοβολταικά; Μήπως επειδή φαίνεται άμεσα ότι ο καταναλωτής πληρώνει την επιδότηση στον λογαριασμό του; Γιατί όλοι αυτοί οι επιχειρηματίες (και έχουν το θράσος και μέχρι σήμερα να απαιτούν μέσω ΣΕΒ επιδοτήσεις, για να κάνουν επιχειρήσεις) δεν μας πατάνε οικονομικά, και μάλιστα ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΜΑΥΡΑ, επειδή δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο το σύστημα, αφαιμάζοντας χρήμα απο τα κρατικά ταμεία μέσω επιδοτήσεων, και μέσω φορολογικών ελαφρύνσεων. ΕΠειδή δεν το βλέπουμε άμεσα αυτό σε κάποιον λογαριασμό; (ασχέτως εαν τελικά μας έχει ζημιώσει πολύ πολύ περισσότερο)

Αρα; Εαν θέλουμε ναμαστε σωστοί, ή δίνεις επιδοτήσεις παντού, ή ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ. Η' φορολογείς το ίδιο παντού ή ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ.

Το μόνο που θα μπορούσα να υποστηρίξω ως σωστό είναι ότι πλέον το κόστος φωτοβολταικών έχει πέσει κάπου στο 40% απο ότι πριν 4-5 χρόνια, οπότε λογικά θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσει και η επιδότηση. Ομως όσοι στήσανε φωτοβολταικά πριν 5 χρόνια δεν πληρώσανε με σημερινές τιμές, και η επιδότηση θα πρέπει ναναι τέτοια ώστε να καλύψει και εκείνους που πρώτοι στήσανε τα πανελς. 

Το θέμα εδώ είναι ότι έχουμε ένα κράτος μπατακτσή. Μόλις είδανε ότι πλέον έχουνε υπερκάλυψη των φωτοβολταικών απο τον αρχικό σχεδιασμό, τραβάνε οριζόντιες περικοπές, οριζόντιες φορολογίες.

----------


## konenas

Ο αγρότης χρειάζεται τη γη για να σπείρει και να θερίσει.
Όποιος έχει τη γη για άλλο σκοπό δεν είναι αγρότης. Βιομηχανικές μονάδες χτίζονται στα χωράφια; Μιλάμε για αγρότες - βιομηχάνους; 

Μόνο οι μεγαλοαστοί και οι τσιφλικάδες απέκτησαν γη για φωτοβολταϊκά και αυτοί θα κερδίσουν στην τελική.
Οι αγρότες πιάστηκαν κώτσοι. Πήραν δάνειο και έσπειραν φωτοβολταϊκά για να θερίσουν τρίχες.

----------


## maik

*Να φυτεψεις φωτοβολταικα σε ενα παραγωγικο χωραφι ΔΕΝ ειναι επενδυση*. Και μην πει κανεις οτι επιτρεπονται μονο στα αγονα εδαφη γιατι σιγουρα δεν εχει βγει εκτος πολης τα τελευταια 5 χρονια.
Το οτι θα φορολογουνταν βαρεια καπια στιγμη αυτο ηταν σχεδον δεδομενο.
Ομως οι καλοι μας αγροτες προτιμησαν την ευκολη λυση. Απο την αλλη πλευρα οι ιδιοι μιλανε για κοινωνικο κρατος και αλλα περιεργα κουραφεξαλα. ΠΟιο κοινωνικο κρατος και ποια κοινωνια οταν καταστρεφεις την αγροτικη παραγωγη για να εχεις ευκολα λεφτα;

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Αγρότης είναι αυτός που συμμετέχει στην αγροτική διαδικασία της συγκομιδής και που παράγει αγροτικά προϊόντα.
Είναι εκείνος που το βασικό του εισόδημα προέρχεται από αυτή την ενασχόληση.
Μην τον ταυτίζεται με τον κάτοχο αγροτεμαχίων, μικρών-μεγάλων. 
Εκείνοι είναι ιδιοκτήτες γης-εισοδηματίες που κερδίζαν από την ενοικίαση της γης τους.

Το ποιοι πιάστηκαν κώτσοι εξαρτάται από το κατα πόσον είχε κάποιος κεφάλαιο να το επενδύσει ή πήρε σχεδόν για όλο το κεφάλαιο της επένδυσης "πράσινο δάνειο" για να κάνει κι εκείνος την δική του αρπαχτή. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση πιθανόν να έχει μια επένδυση που δεν απόδωσε τα αναμενόμενα (μικρά κέρδη) ή με κάποια χασούρα.  Στην δεύτερη είναι για να τον κλαίνε οι ρέγγες.

Βάση της μακροχρόνιας εμπειρίας του καθενός έλληνα πολίτη σε σχέση με την "αξιοπιστία" των κρατικών θεσμών και των κυβερνητικών υποσεχέσεων, θα έπρεπε να είναι προετοιμασμένος ότι ΔΕΝ θα έπρεπε να τα παίξει όλα για όλα με τις οικονομίες του (ή ακόμη χειρότερα παίρνοντας δάνεια) για μία αρπαχτή στην οποία θα μετετρεπόταν σε έναν ακόμη αντιπαραγωγικό σταρχιδιστή αεριτζή εισοδηματία...

----------


## anon

> Ο αγρότης χρειάζεται τη γη για να σπείρει και να θερίσει.
> Όποιος έχει τη γη για άλλο σκοπό δεν είναι αγρότης. Βιομηχανικές μονάδες χτίζονται στα χωράφια; Μιλάμε για αγρότες - βιομηχάνους; 
> 
> Μόνο οι μεγαλοαστοί και οι τσιφλικάδες απέκτησαν γη για φωτοβολταϊκά και αυτοί θα κερδίσουν στην τελική.
> Οι αγρότες πιάστηκαν κώτσοι. Πήραν δάνειο και έσπειραν φωτοβολταϊκά για να θερίσουν τρίχες.


Το ότι πιάστηκαν κώτσοι, πιάστηκαν κώτσοι, αυτό όμως δεν αναιρεί το σκεπτικό μου. Πάνε μια βόλτα εξω απο τις πόλεις, εκεί που πριν 20 χρόνια ήταν χωράφια, τώρα έχει βιομηχανικές μονάδες, αποθήκες, χίλια δυο. Πχ δες τα Οινόφυτα. Αρα δεν στέκει ο ισχυρισμός ότι μια έκταση που σήμερα είναι χωράφι, πρέπει ντε και καλά να παραμένει αγρός για αγροτική παραγωγή. Η χρήση αλλάζει κατα πως το θέλει ο ιδιοκτήτης και τον συμφέρει καλύτερα. Εαν με συμφέρει να τον κάνω χαβούζα, χαβούζα θα τον κάνω (εκτός εαν με σταματήσουν οικολογικές οργανώσεις  :Razz:  ).
Kαι ναι, έχει μονάδες, στην μέση του πουθενα. 
Και επειδή κάποιος είναι αγρότης, και αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να πεθάνει αγρότης. ΟΚ;

- - - Updated - - -




> *Να φυτεψεις φωτοβολταικα σε ενα παραγωγικο χωραφι ΔΕΝ ειναι επενδυση*. Και μην πει κανεις οτι επιτρεπονται μονο στα αγονα εδαφη γιατι σιγουρα δεν εχει βγει εκτος πολης τα τελευταια 5 χρονια.
> Το οτι θα φορολογουνταν βαρεια καπια στιγμη αυτο ηταν σχεδον δεδομενο.
> Ομως οι καλοι μας αγροτες προτιμησαν την ευκολη λυση. Απο την αλλη πλευρα οι ιδιοι μιλανε για κοινωνικο κρατος και αλλα περιεργα κουραφεξαλα. ΠΟιο κοινωνικο κρατος και ποια κοινωνια οταν καταστρεφεις την αγροτικη παραγωγη για να εχεις ευκολα λεφτα;


Μην συγχέεις το τι ίσως ειναι σωστό, απο την δική σου άποψη (ίσως και των περισσοτέρων) με το τι κάνει και έχει δικαίωμα να κάνει. Εχει νόμιμο δικαίωμα να το κάνει φωτοβολταικό πάρκο; Υπάρχει νόμος που να απαγορεύει τα φωτοβολταικά σε συγκεκριμένες αγροτικές εκτάσεις; Επίσης μην ξεχνάτε ότι δεν είναι ευκολο να γίνουν μονάδες σε απομακρυσμένη μη γόνιμα εδάφη. Οι λόγοι πολλοί, πχ κόστος μεταφοράς ενέργειας (πρέπει να μπούν κολώνες; ), κόστος επισκεψιμότητας (θα κάνεις 100χλμ να πας να δείς το πάρκο ή να κάνεις συντήρηση; πόσο θα σου κοστίζει επιπλέον η μεγαλύτερη απόσταση; ) και φυσικά ασφάλεια (να κάνουν ντου να πάρουν τα πάνελ, μέχρι να πάρεις χαμπάρι να πας εκεί θα στα έχουν ξηλώσει όλα. Να βάλεις φύλακα; )

Οσο για την αγροτική παραγωγή και την καταστροφή αυτής, άλλοι λόγοι ειναι πολύ πολύ χειρότεροι. Πχ μεγαλύτερη ζημιά έκανε η απαγόρευση παραγωγής ζαχαροτεύτλων. Επίσης θα μπορούσε να μειώσει την επιδότηση στα μεγάλα αγροτικά πάρκα, ούτως ή άλλως τα πάνελς σε στέγες, που δεν προσβάλλουν την αγροτική παραγωγή μπορούν να καλύψουν το σύνολο της απαιτούμενης ηλεκτρικής ενεργειας, μόνο σε στέγες.

----------


## konenas

> Το ότι πιάστηκαν κώτσοι, πιάστηκαν κώτσοι, αυτό όμως δεν αναιρεί το σκεπτικό μου. Πάνε μια βόλτα εξω απο τις πόλεις, εκεί που πριν 20 χρόνια ήταν χωράφια, τώρα έχει βιομηχανικές μονάδες, αποθήκες, χίλια δυο. Πχ δες τα Οινόφυτα. Αρα δεν στέκει ο ισχυρισμός ότι μια έκταση που σήμερα είναι χωράφι, πρέπει ντε και καλά να παραμένει αγρός για αγροτική παραγωγή. *Η χρήση αλλάζει κατα πως το θέλει ο ιδιοκτήτης και τον συμφέρει καλύτερα.* Εαν με συμφέρει να τον κάνω χαβούζα, χαβούζα θα τον κάνω (εκτός εαν με σταματήσουν οικολογικές οργανώσεις  ).
> Kαι ναι, έχει μονάδες, στην μέση του πουθενα. 
> Και επειδή κάποιος είναι αγρότης, και αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να πεθάνει αγρότης. ΟΚ;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Μην συγχέεις το τι ίσως ειναι σωστό, απο την δική σου άποψη (ίσως και των περισσοτέρων) με το τι κάνει και έχει δικαίωμα να κάνει. Εχει νόμιμο δικαίωμα να το κάνει φωτοβολταικό πάρκο; Υπάρχει νόμος που να απαγορεύει τα φωτοβολταικά σε συγκεκριμένες αγροτικές εκτάσεις; Επίσης μην ξεχνάτε ότι δεν είναι ευκολο να γίνουν μονάδες σε απομακρυσμένη μη γόνιμα εδάφη. Οι λόγοι πολλοί, πχ κόστος μεταφοράς ενέργειας (πρέπει να μπούν κολώνες; ), κόστος επισκεψιμότητας (θα κάνεις 100χλμ να πας να δείς το πάρκο ή να κάνεις συντήρηση; πόσο θα σου κοστίζει επιπλέον η μεγαλύτερη απόσταση; ) και φυσικά ασφάλεια (να κάνουν ντου να πάρουν τα πάνελ, μέχρι να πάρεις χαμπάρι να πας εκεί θα στα έχουν ξηλώσει όλα. Να βάλεις φύλακα; )
> ...


Κάνεις λάθος. Οι εκτάσεις που έχουν γίνει εργοστάσια καθορίζονται από νόμο. 
*Δεν μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει ο καθένας το χωράφι του.* 

τα πάνελς σε στέγες, που δεν προσβάλλουν την αγροτική παραγωγή μπορούν να καλύψουν το σύνολο της απαιτούμενης ηλεκτρικής ενεργειας, μόνο σε στέγες.  :One thumb up:

----------


## anon

> Κάνεις λάθος. Οι εκτάσεις που έχουν γίνει εργοστάσια καθορίζονται από νόμο. 
> *Δεν μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει ο καθένας το χωράφι του.* 
> 
> τα πάνελς σε στέγες, που δεν προσβάλλουν την αγροτική παραγωγή μπορούν να καλύψουν το σύνολο της απαιτούμενης ηλεκτρικής ενεργειας, μόνο σε στέγες.


Ακριβώς. Δεν υπάρχει νόμος, ας υπήρχε, να μην τους επέτρεπε σε γόνιμη γή να βάλουν φωτοβολταικά. Και φυσικά και εγώ επιμένω ότι τα φωτοβολταικά σε στέγες, εφόσον γίνουν ευρύτατα σε ΟΛΗ την Ελλάδα, καλύπτουν το ΣΥΝΟΛΟ της απαιτούμενης ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας. Και επιπλέον; Δεν θα βρεθεί κάνας Μυτιληναίος ή άλλος με κονέ, να παίρνει και επιδοτήσεις και λεφτά και λοιπά. Καλύτερα να τα παίρνει ο απλός κοσμάκης.

----------


## konenas

> Ακριβώς. Δεν υπάρχει νόμος, ας υπήρχε, να μην τους επέτρεπε σε γόνιμη γή να βάλουν φωτοβολταικά. Και φυσικά και εγώ επιμένω ότι τα φωτοβολταικά σε στέγες, εφόσον γίνουν ευρύτατα σε ΟΛΗ την Ελλάδα, καλύπτουν το ΣΥΝΟΛΟ της απαιτούμενης ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας. Και επιπλέον; Δεν θα βρεθεί κάνας Μυτιληναίος ή άλλος με κονέ, να παίρνει και επιδοτήσεις και λεφτά και λοιπά. Καλύτερα να τα παίρνει ο απλός κοσμάκης.


Έτσι. Απλά το ξαναλέω υπήρχε νόμος, απλά άλλαξε για να φάνε μερικοί. Ακόμα υπάρχει όμως για εργοστάσια κλπ.

Όσον αφορά τις επιδοτήσεις ξέρεις τη γνώμη μου. Να σταματήσουν άμεσα. Είναι πολιτικά όπλα που μέχρι σήμερα οδήγησαν στην καταστροφή όλων των κλάδων και ωφέλησαν μόνο του ημέτερους ( μόνο μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις και περισσότερο τους κολοσσούς ) Αυτή είναι η ΕΕ, των λίγων και εκλεκτών, όχι των λαών.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Έτσι. Απλά το ξαναλέω υπήρχε νόμος, απλά άλλαξε για να φάνε μερικοί. Ακόμα υπάρχει όμως για εργοστάσια κλπ.
> 
> *Όσον αφορά τις επιδοτήσεις* ξέρεις τη γνώμη μου. Να σταματήσουν άμεσα. *Είναι πολιτικά όπλα που μέχρι σήμερα οδήγησαν στην καταστροφή όλων των κλάδων* και ωφέλησαν μόνο του ημέτερους ( μόνο μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις και περισσότερο τους κολοσσούς ) Αυτή είναι η ΕΕ, των λίγων και εκλεκτών, όχι των λαών.


Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα.

Υπήρχαν εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες άνθρωποι με μικρά ή καθόλου κεφάλαια και χάρις στις επιδοτήσεις πιαστηκαν από κάπου και πετύχανε.
Αυτό όσο αναφορά κυρίως τουριστικές επιχειρήσεις και μικρές εμπορικές. Φυσικά όσοι κάναν τα χαρτιά τους με την βοήθεια του κολλητού - πολιτικού κονέ για να φάνε την επιδότηση και να κλείσουν το μαγαζί με το που έληγε η προθεσμία, ήταν κάμποσοι αλλα αυτό δεν μηδενίζει την *ευεργετική* τους δράση στους υπόλοιπους.

Εκεί που οι επιδοτήσεις ήταν καταστροφικές ήταν κυρίως στην πρωτογενή παραγωγή. Σε αγροτική-κτηνοτροφική παραγωγή οι γερμανοί επιβάλαν τις καλλιέργειες που θέλαν κι απαγορεύαν τις άλλες (είτε ρητά είτε κάνοντας ασύμφορες με το να τους κόβουν τις επιδοτήσεις). Κάναν τους αγρότες-κτηνοτρόφους *αδιάφορους* για την προώθηση των προϊόντων και την βελτίσωη της παραγωγικότητας τους και* νωθρούς* στο να έχουν συμμετοχή στους συνεταιρισμούς (όπου κι εκεί παίχτηκε μεγάλο πανηγύρι αρπαχτής και κλοπής από κομματόσκυλα). Αντί να αγωνιούν αν θα πληρωθούν από το προϊόν τους καθεαυτό,  αγωνιούσαν περισσότερο για το ύψος της επιδότησης. Με βροχές και με χαλάζια δεν τους πολυέκαιγε η καταστροφή των προϊόντων τους γιατί η τιμή τους κατα κανόνα ήταν εξευτελίστική ούτως ή άλλως και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ουτως ή άλλως η παραγωγής τους θα έμενε αδιάθετη ή θα πήγαινε στις χωματερές! Ισα-ίσα που σε κάποιες ακραίες περιπτώσεις τους βόλευε κιόλας μία "βιβλική καταστροφή" γιατί παίρναν έξτρα επιδότηση για τις καταστροφές της παραγωγής  και τα ίδια λεφτά τα οποία ειδάλλως θα έπρεπε να ιδρώσουν και να κουραστούν για να τα βγάλουν συν τα έξοδα πετρελαίων, εργατών, κλπ κλπ.

----------


## konenas

Λάθος. 
*Οι επιδοτήσεις έχουν κάνει κάτι παραπάνω. 
Έχουν διαφθείρει.*
Όλους. Πολιτικό σύστημα, δημόσιους υπάλληλους, επιχειρηματίες, αγρότες κλπ
Η αλλαγή της νοοτροπίας και ο εύκολος πλουτισμός δεν λέγεται βοήθεια.

Οι επιδοτήσεις έπρεπε να ήταν βοήθεια στο στήσιμο μιας επιχείρησης με τεχνογνωσία και δικτύωση. Στην αξιοποίηση του R&D. 
Σε κοινωφελείς επιχειρήσεις κλπ

Γιατί να επιδοτείται ο κάθε μεγάλος επιχειρηματίας για να κρατήσει τους υπαλλήλους του;
Ας τους απολύσει. Χωρίς αυτούς δεν θα έχει επιχείρηση.
Όσους ήθελε τους έχει απολύσει ήδη, γιατί να πληρώνει ο φορολογούμενος τον κάθε επιχειρηματία που δεν πληρώνει και φόρους λόγω offshore;

----------


## George978

> Όσον αφορά τις επιδοτήσεις ξέρεις τη γνώμη μου. Να σταματήσουν άμεσα. Είναι πολιτικά όπλα


Τι λες ρε φιλε, εχεις επαφη με τη πραγματικοτητα? καποιοι φαγανε, παρα πολλοι ωφεληθηκαν ομως.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Λάθος. 
> *Οι επιδοτήσεις έχουν κάνει κάτι παραπάνω. 
> Έχουν διαφθείρει.*
> Όλους. Πολιτικό σύστημα, δημόσιους υπάλληλους, επιχειρηματίες, αγρότες κλπ
> Η αλλαγή της νοοτροπίας και ο εύκολος πλουτισμός δεν λέγεται βοήθεια.
> 
> Οι επιδοτήσεις έπρεπε να ήταν βοήθεια στο στήσιμο μιας επιχείρησης με τεχνογνωσία και δικτύωση. Στην αξιοποίηση του R&D. 
> Σε κοινωφελείς επιχειρήσεις κλπ
> 
> ...


Συμφωνώ.
Επιχειρηματίας με babysitter και backup οικονομικό αρωγό σε κάθε αναποδιά το κράτος είναι μία γελοιότητα.
Είναι σα να ωθείς στον σταρχιδισμό και την αδιαφορία τους εργαζομένους-επιχειρηματιές του κλάδου που βοηθάς.

Αν συνυπολογίσουμε και τον τρόπο με τον οποίο χορηγούνταν οι επιδοτήσεις και "ελέγχονταν" τα τιμολόγια, τα επιδοτούμενα προιόντα ή ο επιδοτούμενος επαγγελματικός εξοπλισμός, κατασκευές...
Το ίδιο μηχάνημα μπορούσε να δανειστεί και να αποδώσει επιδοτήσεις 5-10 φορές ενώ είχε αγοραστεί 1... :Whistle: 


Οι επιδοτήσεις δεν διέφθειραν από μόνες τους.
Προυπήρχε η διαφθορά αλλά οι πασοκικοί-νεοδημοκρατικοί πελατειακοί μηχανισμοί είχαν συμφέρον να την γιγαντώσουν.
Τους συνέφερε να βλέπει ο γιατρός, ο αγρότης, ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας το κομματόσκυλο να παίρνει την επιδότηση χωρίς να κουνηθεί από την θέση του και χωρίς να τηρεί τις προυποθέσεις ενώ εκείνο να τον περνάνε από 40 κύματα και 5000 ελέγχους αν ήταν στην απέξω και να του την κόβουν κιόλα για μ@λ@κίες λόγους που κατεβάζανε από την κράνα τους... 
Ξέρω παραδέιγματα φίλου σε μικρή συνεταιριστική επιχείρηση πληροφορικής που αναγκαστήκαν να προσλάβουν ένα άχρηστο κωλόβυσμα των δημοσίων σχέσεων για πόσους μήνες  για να τους πρωθήσει και να πάρουν την επιδότηση την οποία τους είχαν κόψει για άκυρο λόγο, έτσι γιατί μπορούσαν. Και τα νοίκια κι ο εξοπλισμός να τους βάζουν μήνα με τον μήνα μέσα...
Την ίδια στιγμή την ίδια επιδότηση είχαν δώσει σε έναν άσχετο με το αντικείμενο χομπίστα που είχε τα κονέ κι άνοιξε επιχείρηση μόνος του με εικονικό συνέταιρο. Έκανε την αρπαχτή (σχεδόν 20.000) και γεια σας...
Με το παράδειγμα που έδωσα είναι ολοφάνερο πως όλο και περισσότεροι είχαν* κίνητρο* να μπουν και να συμμετέχουν έστω δια της πλαγίας οδού στο πελατειακό σύστημα προκειμένου να εξυπηρετούνται όπως και ο τάδε διαπλεκόμενος γείτονας. Είναι ακριβώς η ψυχολογική και οικονομική βία του κομματικού καθεστώτος που θέλει όσοι δεν είναι δικοί του να τους κάνει την ζωή και την επιχειρηματικότητα μία κόλαση και να ευλογεί τα δικά του παιδιά...

*Οι επιδοτήσεις γίναν το όχημα και το ιδανικόκομματικό εργαλείο για να κλείσουν στην κομματική φάκα εκατομμύρια συμπολίτες μας επι δεκαετίες.* Επειδή μόνο τα κομματόσκυλα μπορούσαν να δίνουν επιδοτήσεις ακόμη και στις πέτρες αν οι πέτρες είχαν κονέ και να τις κόβουν-αποπληρώνουν σε β' χρόνο σε κάποιον που δεν τους καθόταν στο μάτι.

----------


## konenas

> Τι λες ρε φιλε, εχεις επαφη με τη πραγματικοτητα? καποιοι φαγανε, παρα πολλοι ωφεληθηκαν ομως.


Τρίχες.
Τόσα φάγανε οι "πάρα πολλοί". 
Πάρα πολλά όμως φάγανε οι λίγοι.

----------


## George978

> Τρίχες.
> Τόσα φάγανε οι "πάρα πολλοί". 
> Πάρα πολλά όμως φάγανε οι λίγοι.


αερολογιες, εχεις στοιχεια και μιλας ή ετσι οτι σου κατεβασει λες? και αντε και καλα να πουμε οτι φαγανε πολλα οι λιγοι, για τους πολλους που επωφεληθηκαν θα τους το κοψεις, γιατι ετσι?

----------


## konenas

> αερολογιες, εχεις στοιχεια και μιλας ή ετσι οτι σου κατεβασει λες? και αντε και καλα να πουμε οτι φαγανε πολλα οι λιγοι, για τους πολλους που επωφεληθηκαν θα τους το κοψεις, γιατι ετσι?


Οι επιδοτήσεις είναι εναντίον του καπιταλισμού. 
Βοηθάνε τον αδύναμο εναντίον του δυνατού.
Ακριβώς για αυτό πρέπει να καταργηθούν. Να γιατί.

----------


## George978

i rest my case.-

----------


## alfagamma

εγώ θα πω το ίδιο που λες αλλά λίγο διαφορετικά...
κάποιοι ωφεληθήκαν, παρα πολλοί φάγανε όμως. αν και θα έπρεπε να είναι όπως το λες, οι τράπεζες όμως στην Ελβετία στο Λίχτενσταϊν και στην Κύπρο επιβεβαιώνουν αυτό που γράφω....

----------


## anon

> Λάθος. 
> *Οι επιδοτήσεις έχουν κάνει κάτι παραπάνω. 
> Έχουν διαφθείρει.*
> Όλους. Πολιτικό σύστημα, δημόσιους υπάλληλους, επιχειρηματίες, αγρότες κλπ
> Η αλλαγή της νοοτροπίας και ο εύκολος πλουτισμός δεν λέγεται βοήθεια.
> 
> *Οι επιδοτήσεις έπρεπε να ήταν βοήθεια στο στήσιμο μιας επιχείρησης με τεχνογνωσία και δικτύωση*. Στην αξιοποίηση του R&D. 
> Σε κοινωφελείς επιχειρήσεις κλπ
> 
> ...


 Καπιταλιστικό σύστημα δεν έχουμε;;;;; Ο επιχειρηματίας δεν είναι ο κεφαλαιούχος, που ρισκάρει το κεφάλαιο του;;;; Ετσι δεν μας λένε; Και γιαυτό κερδίζει την υπεραξία; 

Γιατί λοιπόν να ρισκάρει με ξένα λεφτά;;;; Δηλαδή εαν δεν πετύχει, αγύριστα (δεν είναι δάνειο είναι επιδότηση)... Με ξένα κόλυβα μνημόσυνο.... Αυτός δεν είναι καπιταλιστής, αυτός ειναι κλέφτης και λαμόγιο. Μόνο επιχειρηματίας δεν είναι. Οχι φίλε μου. ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΣΗ ΠΑΣΗΣ ΦΥΣΕΩΣ ΕΠΙΔΟΤΗΣΗΣ! Ο καπιταλιστής επιχειρηματίας, εαν θεωρεί ότι μια μπίζνα θα του φέρει λεφτά, να βάλει τα λεφτά του. Η΄να δανειστεί. Οποιας μορφής επιδότηση υπάρχει είναι λαβή για διαφθορά, είναι κονόμα με ξένο χρήμα, χρήμα του λαού, το οποίο δεν το μοιράζεται με τον λαό ο "ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΙΑΣ".... Εαν είναι επιδότηση, τότε ανάλογα με το ύψος της επιδότησης, αντίστοιχο μέρος της επιχείρησης να ανοίκει στο κράτος... Αφού το κράτος δίνει τα λεφτά, σαν συναίτερος! Εχμμμ, όμως δεν θέλουμε το κράτος να κάνει τον επιχειρηματία, έτσι δεν είναι; ΑΡΑ. ΟΧΙ ΕΠΙΔΟΤΗΣΕΙΣ....

----------


## konenas

Επιμένω στα 

Οι επιδοτήσεις έπρεπε να ήταν βοήθεια στο στήσιμο μιας επιχείρησης με τεχνογνωσία και δικτύωση. Στην αξιοποίηση του R&D.
Σε κοινωφελείς επιχειρήσεις κλπ

Το κράτος πρέπει και οφείλει να βοηθήσει και την επιχειρηματικότητα. Έτσι αναπτύσσεις το κράτος σου.
Μόνο που θα πρέπει να μπαίνει και συμμέτοχος στις επιχειρήσεις που θέλει να υφίστανται.
Δεν θέλω να πω περισσότερα, γιατί είναι ένα πρότζεκτ φίλου.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Αντί των επιδοτήσεων με ζεστό χρήμα πιο σωστό θα ήταν να έδινε το κράτος ή η ΕΕ χαμηλότοκα δάνεια για επιχειρήσεις, μικρές ή μεγάλες.Ετσι θα ταν και πιο δύσκολο να νοθευτεί ο ανταγωνισμος (τα κομματόσκυλα να παίρνουν ότι επιδοτήσεις υπάρχουν και σε χρόνο εξπρές και οι "απέξω" να αγανακτούν στην γραφειοκρατία για να τους εγκρίονουν τα χαρτιά)

Ετσι ναι μεν θα ωφελούνταν οι επιχειρηματίες και μικροεπενδυτές αλλά και θα λιγόστευε αυτό που γινόταν με τις επιδοτήσεις: να ανοίγουν επιχειρήσεις φαντάσματα για να φάνε επιδοτήσεις, επιχορηγήσεις κλπ και μετα να βάζουνε λουκέτο...


Ψιλά γράμματα.
Σιγά το κράτος μην ανταγωνιστεί τον Λάτση και τον Σάλλα...
Σιγά μην δαγκώσουν τα τσιράκια του πολιτικού συστήματος το χέρι που τους "ταίζει" τις προεκλογικές τους εκστρατείες!

----------


## vagdsl

Ο ΛΑΓΗΕ εξέδωσε το Δελτίο ΑΠΕ για τον Μάιο.

Εγκαταστάθηκαν άλλα *52 MW* Φ/Β για να φτάσουν συνολικά τα *2.320 MW*.
Τον Μάιο τα Φ/Β κάλυψαν το *7,8%* της κατανάλωσης.

----------


## Eaglos

Την ίδια ώρα, στον πραγματικό κόσμο η φούσκα των ΑΠΕ σκάει (ευτυχώς)
αλλά στην Ελλάδα κάνουμε μπούγκα μπούγκα γύρω από τα πάνελ και τους
ανεμιστήρες....

Στην Ιταλία κόβουν κάμποσα εκατομύρια από τις επιδοτήσεις των παπατζήδων
και τα επιστρέφουν στους καταναλωτές.
http://industrealist.gr/?p=971

Στην Ισπανία (το κατά πολλούς πρώτυπο στις ΑΠΕ) πίνουν πικρό καφεδάκι
καθώς σκάει και εκεί η μούφα των ΑΠΕ οι οποίες υπάρχουν μόνο λόγω των
επιδοτήσεων.

Spain's wind turbine manufacturers are laying off workers and farmers who 
installed solar panels are facing ruin as austerity policies afflict the 
long-coddled green energy sector.

State subsidies to clean energy producers have already fallen by between 
12 and 40 percent on average.

http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/n...r-green-energy

----------


## anon

Oι ΑΠΕ δεν είναι μουφα. Οτι κάνουνε κομπίνες, κάνουν κομπίνες. Αλλά μόνο μούφα δεν είναι. Ειναι πλέον οικονομικότερο το ηλεκτρικό απο φωτοβολταικά ή ανεμογεννήτριες, απο ότι τα πυρηνικά (ναι, ναι, όσο και να σκάνε ορισμένοι, είναι οικονομικότερο, και το λέει ακόμη και το Υπουργείο Ενέργειας των ΗΠΑ, και χωρίς να υπολογίζεται το κόστος decomissioning των πυρηνικών εργοστασίων), είναι φθηνότερο απο το πετρέλαιο και παίζει στήθος με στήθος με το φυσικό αέριο αν δεν το έχει ξεπεράσει ήδη (οι τιμές των πάνελς πέφτουν συνεχώς τα τελευταία χρόνια).

Μάλιστα είναι τόσο ραγδαία η πτώση (απο Κίνα μεριά), που οι ευρωπαικές και γερμανικές εταιρίες έχουν λομπάρει ασύστολα για προστατευτισμό!!!!

Εδώ στην Ευρώπη έπαιξε πολυ με επιδότηση και για να φάνε χοντρά λεφτά οι επιτήδιοι. Στις ΗΠΑ για παράδειγμα δεν έχει τέτοια. Εχει μια επιδότηση στην αρχική εγκατάσταση, σε οικιακούς καταναλωτές, και απο εκεί και πέρα το ρεύμα που παράγεις (για τους οικιακούς πάντα μιλώντας), το ισοσκελίζουν με αυτό που κατανάλωσες σε κιλοβατώρες, και μετά βγαίνει η διαφορά.

Η μόνη οικονομικότερη (ηλεκτρική) ενέργεια είναι απο κάρβουνο, λιγνίτες και φυσικά τα υδροηλεκτρικά (που ειναι ΑΠΕ και αυτά μην το ξεχνάμε).

----------


## konenas

Νομίζω πως στη χώρα μας που έχει πληγεί τόσο από την οικονομική κρίση η εμμονή σε ΑΠΕ και φόρο για το Κιότο είναι πολυτέλεια.

Εξάλλου δεν έχουμε και την τεράστια συμμετοχή στην παγκόσμια μόλυνση μιας και είμαστε μικρό κράτος

----------


## KLG

> Oι ΑΠΕ δεν είναι μουφα. Οτι κάνουνε κομπίνες, κάνουν κομπίνες. Αλλά μόνο μούφα δεν είναι. Ειναι πλέον οικονομικότερο το ηλεκτρικό απο φωτοβολταικά ή ανεμογεννήτριες, απο ότι τα πυρηνικά (ναι, ναι, όσο και να σκάνε ορισμένοι, είναι οικονομικότερο, και το λέει ακόμη και το Υπουργείο Ενέργειας των ΗΠΑ, και χωρίς να υπολογίζεται το κόστος decomissioning των πυρηνικών εργοστασίων), είναι φθηνότερο απο το πετρέλαιο και παίζει στήθος με στήθος με το φυσικό αέριο αν δεν το έχει ξεπεράσει ήδη (οι τιμές των πάνελς πέφτουν συνεχώς τα τελευταία χρόνια).
> 
> Μάλιστα είναι τόσο ραγδαία η πτώση (απο Κίνα μεριά), που οι ευρωπαικές και γερμανικές εταιρίες έχουν λομπάρει ασύστολα για προστατευτισμό!!!!
> 
> Εδώ στην Ευρώπη έπαιξε πολυ με επιδότηση και για να φάνε χοντρά λεφτά οι επιτήδιοι. Στις ΗΠΑ για παράδειγμα δεν έχει τέτοια. Εχει μια επιδότηση στην αρχική εγκατάσταση, σε οικιακούς καταναλωτές, και απο εκεί και πέρα το ρεύμα που παράγεις (για τους οικιακούς πάντα μιλώντας), το ισοσκελίζουν με αυτό που κατανάλωσες σε κιλοβατώρες, και μετά βγαίνει η διαφορά.
> 
> Η μόνη οικονομικότερη (ηλεκτρική) ενέργεια είναι απο κάρβουνο, λιγνίτες και φυσικά τα υδροηλεκτρικά (που ειναι ΑΠΕ και αυτά μην το ξεχνάμε).


Οταν λέει οτι είναι φουσκα εννοεί οτι δεν συμφέρει οικονομικά. Κατα την αποψη του και η υγεία και η παιδεία είναι παρόμοιες φουσκες επειδή χρειάζονται "επιδότηση".

----------


## kontinos

> Οταν λέει οτι είναι φουσκα εννοεί οτι δεν συμφέρει οικονομικά. Κατα την αποψη του και η υγεία και η παιδεία είναι παρόμοιες φουσκες επειδή χρειάζονται "επιδότηση".


Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν αναλαμβανει η ΔΕΗ την επενδυση να βαλει φωτοβολταικα σε ολα τα δημοσια κτηρια, απο σχολεια (εχετε δει τα Πολυκλαδικα στην ηλιουπολη, φουλ ταρατσα, χαμηλα κτηρια), μεχρι ΔΟΥ κτλ. Τοσο δυσκολο ειναι? 
Για τα υδροηλεκτρικα, δεν ξερω ποια ειναι η αποδοση σε μικρης κλιμακας εγκαταστασεις η αν χρειαζονται κλιμακες τυπου Ασουαν, αλλα τα μισα νερα που κατεβαινουν απο την ορεινη Κορινθια πχ. που ξερω, χυνονται ανεκμεταλλευτα στον κορινθιακο. Εκει δεν μπορουσε να παρεμβει? Ειναι τοσα που μπορουν να γινουν.

----------


## anon

> Νομίζω πως στη χώρα μας που έχει πληγεί τόσο από την οικονομική κρίση η εμμονή σε ΑΠΕ και φόρο για το Κιότο είναι πολυτέλεια.
> 
> Εξάλλου δεν έχουμε και την τεράστια συμμετοχή στην παγκόσμια μόλυνση μιας και είμαστε μικρό κράτος


To φόρο Κιότο το υπογράψαμε ως χώρα, και το πληρώνουμε γιαυτο τον λόγο. Οταν λοιπόν θέλει κάποιος να μετρήσει το κόστος ενέργειας, θα πρέπει να λαμβάνει υπόψιν του και αυτό το κόστος. Η αθρόα χρήση φωτοβολταικών, που δίνει ενέργεια κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας όπου και η κατανάλωση είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη, και με σχετικά αξιόπιστο και σταθερό τρόπο (εν αντιθέσει με τις ανεμογεννήτριες) μπορεί να μειώσει σοβαρα τα πρόστιμα Κιότο απο μειωμένη χρήση λιγνιτών κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας.

- - - Updated - - -




> Οταν λέει οτι είναι φουσκα εννοεί οτι δεν συμφέρει οικονομικά. Κατα την αποψη του και η υγεία και η παιδεία είναι παρόμοιες φουσκες επειδή χρειάζονται "επιδότηση".


Μα η πλάκα ειναι ότι δεν χρειάζεται καν επιδότηση. Τα νούμερα μιλάνε απο μόνα τους. Αρκεί να έχεις γνώσεις αριθμητικής έστω δημοτικου.

Και να το επαναλάβω το σενάριο, γιατί πολλοί δεν πείθονται, αλλά τα νούμερα είναι αμειλικτα.
Εχουμε και λέμε. 
Κόστος συνολικό για ένα δεκαράκι, δηλαδή φωτοβολταικά πάνελς ισχύος 10κιλοβατ με όλα, ινβέρτερ, στήσιμο κλπ, γύρω στα 16000 ευρώ με σημερινές τιμές (κοντά στο 1/3 απο ότι πριν 6 περίπου χρόνια).
Απόδοση εγγυημένη 80% στα 20 χρόνια.
Απόδοση σε κιλοβατώρες ετησίως στην Ελλάδα, κατα μέσο όρο (Κρήτη κάτι περισσότερο, Γρεβενά λιγότερο) 14000 κιλοβατώρες.
Αρα σε 20 χρόνια η παραγωγή σε κιλοβατώρες είναι κατα μέσο όρο 90%, ήτοι 20 * 0,9 * 14.000 = 252.000 Κιλοβατώρες.
Ομως δεν τελειώνουν εκεί τα πάνελς, συνεχίζουν να παράγουν με μικρότερη απόδοση.
Ετσι ακόμα και εαν έχουμε μέσο όρο 60% (που ειναι εξαιρετικά απαισιόδοξη πρόβλεψη) για τα επόμενα 10 χρόνια, αυτό σημαίνει άλλες 84.000 κιλοβατώες

Συνολο παραγωγής σε κιλοβατώρες = 336,000 κιλοβατώρες.
με κόστος όπως είπαμε 16.000 ευρώ, αυτό σημαίνει κόστος 4,7 σέντς η κιλοβατώρα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν αναλαμβανει η ΔΕΗ την επενδυση να βαλει φωτοβολταικα σε ολα τα δημοσια κτηρια, απο σχολεια (εχετε δει τα Πολυκλαδικα στην ηλιουπολη, φουλ ταρατσα, χαμηλα κτηρια), μεχρι ΔΟΥ κτλ. Τοσο δυσκολο ειναι? 
> Για τα υδροηλεκτρικα, δεν ξερω ποια ειναι η αποδοση σε μικρης κλιμακας εγκαταστασεις η αν χρειαζονται κλιμακες τυπου Ασουαν, αλλα τα μισα νερα που κατεβαινουν απο την ορεινη Κορινθια πχ. που ξερω, χυνονται ανεκμεταλλευτα στον κορινθιακο. Εκει δεν μπορουσε να παρεμβει? Ειναι τοσα που μπορουν να γινουν.


Συμφωνώ. Αλλά γιατί να το κάνει; Για να πουληθούν όλα κοψοχρονιά σε κάποιους μάγκες ιδιώτες σε ένα δυο χρόνια που θα την ιδιωτικοποιήσουν;

Ομως για να καταλάβετε, η καταναλωθείσα ηλεκτρική ενέργεια για το 2012 ήταν περίπου 50TWh. Αυτό αντιστοιχεί στην παραγωγή (εαν αφήσουμε στην άκρη λίγο το θέμα αποθήκευσης ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας) σε συνολικά 3.500.000 συστήματα των 10κιλοβάτ (οικιακά). Το κόστος αυτών; Οπως είπαμε, με τιμές λιανικής, αυτό αντιστοιχεί σε 56 δις ευρώ. Δηλαδή με 56 δις ευρώ, αλλάζεις όλη την παραγωγή ενέργειας σε ηλιακή.

----------


## konenas

Αν φτάσουμε εκεί : http://www.econews.gr/2013/06/27/fot...a1-mit-102072/  θα βάλω κι εγώ  :One thumb up: 




> Τα νέα φωτοβολταϊκά θα είναι 1000 φορές αποδοτικότερα από τα συμβατικά και πολλές χιλιάδες φορές λεπτότερα, “20 ως 50 φορές λεπτότερα από τα φωτοβολταϊκά thin-film” που είμαστε εις θέση να κατασκευάσουμε σήμερα, λέει ο Γκρόσμαν.


http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/nl400849f

----------


## anon

> Αν φτάσουμε εκεί : http://www.econews.gr/2013/06/27/fot...a1-mit-102072/  θα βάλω κι εγώ 
> 
> 
> http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/nl400849f


Στο άρθρο υπάρχει κάτι που δεν στέκει. Οταν ήδη τα φωτοβολταικά, τα καλύτερρα εξ αυτών έχουν απόδοση 35 με 40 %, πόσο θα γίνει εαν γίνουν 1000 φορές αποδοτικότερα; Θα έχουν απόδοση 35% * 1000 = 35000%! Σούπερ. Ανακαλύψαμε το αεικίνητον. Η προσπέπτουσα ηλιακή ενέργεια θα είναι 100 βάτ, και εκείς θα παίρνουμε 35.000 βάτ (τριαντα πέντε χιλιάδες)!!!!!

----------


## konenas

> “Η τοποθέτηση αλλεπάλληλων στρωμάτων από διαφορετικά υλικά θα μπορούσε να επιτύχει αποδόσεις *ανταγωνιστικές προς αυτές που επιτυγχάνονται με τις συμβατικές τεχνολογίες*” προσθέτει ο Μάρκο Μπερνάρντι, μεταδιδακτορικός ερευνητής στο Τμήμα Επιστήμης Υλικών του MIT.


Αυτό δεν το διάβασες;  :Thinking:

----------


## anon

> Αυτό δεν το διάβασες;


Εγώ διάβασα αυτό "Τα νέα φωτοβολταϊκά θα είναι 1000 φορές αποδοτικότερα από τα συμβατικά..."

----------


## frap

Κάπου ο μεταφραστής έχει κάνει μια πατάτα... το αρχικό κείμενο υπάρχει πουθενά;

----------


## konenas

Δεν το βρήκα αν και έψαξα. Το μόνο που βρήκα ήταν http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/nl400849f που το είχα βάλει πριν.

----------


## zillion

> Μα η πλάκα ειναι ότι δεν χρειάζεται καν επιδότηση. Τα νούμερα μιλάνε απο μόνα τους. Αρκεί να έχεις γνώσεις αριθμητικής έστω δημοτικου.
> 
> Και να το επαναλάβω το σενάριο, γιατί πολλοί δεν πείθονται, αλλά τα νούμερα είναι αμειλικτα.
> Εχουμε και λέμε. 
> Κόστος συνολικό για ένα δεκαράκι, δηλαδή φωτοβολταικά πάνελς ισχύος 10κιλοβατ με όλα, ινβέρτερ, στήσιμο κλπ, γύρω στα 16000 ευρώ με σημερινές τιμές (κοντά στο 1/3 απο ότι πριν 6 περίπου χρόνια).
> Απόδοση εγγυημένη 80% στα 20 χρόνια.
> Απόδοση σε κιλοβατώρες ετησίως στην Ελλάδα, κατα μέσο όρο (Κρήτη κάτι περισσότερο, Γρεβενά λιγότερο) 14000 κιλοβατώρες.
> Αρα σε 20 χρόνια η παραγωγή σε κιλοβατώρες είναι κατα μέσο όρο 90%, ήτοι 20 * 0,9 * 14.000 = 252.000 Κιλοβατώρες.
> Ομως δεν τελειώνουν εκεί τα πάνελς, συνεχίζουν να παράγουν με μικρότερη απόδοση.
> ...


Ξέχασες τον τόκο για την επένδυση των 16.000€  :Razz:  Τέλος πάντων χωρίς τόκο βγαίνουν κόστη περίπου 7,1 cent/kWh για 20 χρόνια,επένδυση 16000€, μέση ετήσια ηλιοφάνεια 1400h, 10kW εγκατεστημένη ισχύ και βαθμό απόδοσης 80%.

Πέρα από τα οικονομικά είναι σωστό ότι και χάριν Κίνας το επενδυτικό κόστος μειωνόταν συνεχώς. Δυστυχώς τα γερμανικά λόμπυ επιβάλλανε προσφάτως δασμούς στα κινέζικα, αλλιώς αυτή η καθοδική πορεία θα συνέχιζε.

----------


## cool11

Ερχεται νεο κουρεμα στις εγγυημενες τιμες των φωτοβολταϊκων?

----------


## Κονταξάκης

Φθηνότερα φωτοβολταϊκά κατά 75%: από το πυρίτιο στον περοβσκίτη

http://www.econews.gr/2013/08/28/fot...vskite-104506/

- - - Updated - - -

Θέρμανση, κόστος ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος και ζεστό νερό.

Δωρεάν και για πάντα

http://www.sunera.gr/page.php?pid=204

----------


## christopheroeo

ενδιαφερον πολυ το site!

----------


## alfagamma

> Θέρμανση, κόστος ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος και ζεστό νερό.
> 
> Δωρεάν και για πάντα
> 
> http://www.sunera.gr/page.php?pid=204


αυτό με την "θέρμανση" πως το πετυχαίνουν? μιλάμε για καλοκαίρι = ηλιοφάνεια ή και για τον χειμώνα με 0 (μηδέν) ήλιο?

----------


## cool11

Ενταξει, ολοκληρωθηκε κι αυτο το εγκλημα, οπως το παρομοιο του χρηματιστηριου, εναντιον των ελληνων πολιτων;
Διαβαζα για τις 'εγγυημενες' τιμες των αγροτων, που τωρα τους εκβιαζουν-εξαναγκαζουν να δεχτούν με το έτσι θελω πολυ χαμηλοτερες τιμες.

Που πηγαν οι 'εγγυημενες' τιμες;
Τα συμβολαια;
Το κράτος-αλ καπόνε τα κουρελίαζει ολα;

----------


## worldver83

Εσείς κάνατε λάθος και καταστρέψατε τα χωράφια σας για να βάλετε φ/β, τώρα σας φταίει το κράτος?

----------


## konenas

> Εσείς κάνατε λάθος και καταστρέψατε τα χωράφια σας για να βάλετε φ/β, τώρα σας φταίει το κράτος?


Δεν είναι τόσο απλό, τα χωράφια τα άφηναν χέρσα όταν μετακόμιζαν στην Αθήνα ή στην πόλη. Μερικά χωράφια όμως ήταν χέρσα έτσι κι αλλιώς.

Σίγουρα όμως υπήρχαν και κάποιοι που σκέφτηκαν το εύκολο κέρδος.

Το κράτος όμως είναι και θα είναι μπαταξής κι ο πολίτης απροστάτευτος

----------


## vasilimertzani

> αυτό με την "θέρμανση" πως το πετυχαίνουν? μιλάμε για καλοκαίρι = ηλιοφάνεια ή και για τον χειμώνα με 0 (μηδέν) ήλιο?


Με 0 ηλιο εχει 0 θερμοτητα.Ειναι ενα συστημα σαν τον ηλιακο θερμοσιφωνα με πολλα κατοπτρα τα οποια ζεσταινουν ενα μεγαλο (αναλογα την μελετη μπορει και 1000λτ) μονωμενο το οποιο με την σειρα του ζεσταινει το σπιτι.
Σου βαζει και αντλια θερμοτητας να δουλευει επικουρικα με τον καυστηρα(σε πολλα κρυα θα δουλευει καυστηρας) και ετσι εχεις μειωμενη καταναλωση.

διαφημιση παπατζα οπως καταλαβες.

----------


## anon

Σε πίνακες απόδοσης έχω δεί ότι η απόδοση ενός ηλιακού πάνελ θέρμανσης νερού έχει απόδοση το πολύ για Ελλάδα κάπου στα 5 KWh ανα τετραγωνικό μέτρο την ημέρα, και αυτό για το καλοκαίρι, για τους χειμερινούς μήνες η απόδοση μπορεί ναναι κάτω απο το μισό αυτού. 
Οπότε για να δούμε εαν μπορεί ένα τέτοιο σύστημα να θερμάνει ένα σπίτι, πολύ απλά βρίσκουμε τις ενεργειακές του ανάγκες θέρμανσης, και υπολογίζουμε πόσα τετραγωνικά μέτρα απο ηλιακά πάνελς χρειαζόμαστε. Εαν το χειμώνα με σχετικά καλή ηλιοφάνεια έχουμε 2,5Kwh/τμ/ημερα και χρειαζόμαστε για θέρμανση 100KWh ημερησίως, αυτό σημαίνει ότι χρειαζόμαστε συνολικά κάπου 40 τμ απο τέτοια ηλιακά πάνελς... Με κόστος που προσεγγίζει αυτό των φωτοβολταικών, προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι για μια επιφάνεια πχ 50 τμ, ίσως ναναι καλύτερα να πας σε φωτοβολταικά. Σίγουρα χρειάζεται μελέτη, και θα πρέπει να ληφθεί υπόψιν ότι ένα τέτοιο σύστημα με τόσες σωληνώσεις κλπ, είναι πιο ευαίσθητο και πιο επιρρεπές σε βλάβες / συντηρήσεις.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Σε πίνακες απόδοσης έχω δεί ότι η απόδοση ενός ηλιακού πάνελ θέρμανσης νερού έχει απόδοση το πολύ για Ελλάδα κάπου στα 5 KWh ανα τετραγωνικό μέτρο την ημέρα, και αυτό για το καλοκαίρι, για τους χειμερινούς μήνες η απόδοση μπορεί ναναι κάτω απο το μισό αυτού. 
> Οπότε για να δούμε εαν μπορεί ένα τέτοιο σύστημα να θερμάνει ένα σπίτι, πολύ απλά βρίσκουμε τις ενεργειακές του ανάγκες θέρμανσης, και υπολογίζουμε πόσα τετραγωνικά μέτρα απο ηλιακά πάνελς χρειαζόμαστε. Εαν το χειμώνα με σχετικά καλή ηλιοφάνεια έχουμε 2,5Kwh/τμ/ημερα και χρειαζόμαστε για θέρμανση 100KWh ημερησίως, αυτό σημαίνει ότι χρειαζόμαστε συνολικά κάπου 40 τμ απο τέτοια ηλιακά πάνελς... Με κόστος που προσεγγίζει αυτό των φωτοβολταικών, προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι για μια επιφάνεια πχ 50 τμ, ίσως ναναι καλύτερα να πας σε φωτοβολταικά. Σίγουρα χρειάζεται μελέτη, και θα πρέπει να ληφθεί υπόψιν ότι ένα τέτοιο σύστημα με τόσες σωληνώσεις κλπ, είναι πιο ευαίσθητο και πιο επιρρεπές σε βλάβες / συντηρήσεις.


αυτο ειναι το λιγοτερο.Το χειροτερο ειναι οτι αυτη την ενεργεια πρεπει να την αποθηκευσεις για το απογευμα και το βραδυ πραγμα αρκετα ενεργοβορο και ακομα ενα την πιθανοτητα να κανεις ενα συστημα με 30000€ και μια μερα με συννεφεια να θες παλτο.

----------


## anon

> αυτο ειναι το λιγοτερο.Το χειροτερο ειναι οτι αυτη την ενεργεια πρεπει να την αποθηκευσεις για το απογευμα και το βραδυ πραγμα αρκετα ενεργοβορο και ακομα ενα την πιθανοτητα να κανεις ενα συστημα με 30000€ και μια μερα με συννεφεια να θες παλτο.


Γιαυτό πιστεύω ότι καλύτερο είναι ένα σύστημα με φωτοβολταικά. Ακόμα και στην περίπτωση που δεν έχεις επιδότηση, και δίνεις το περισσευούμενο ρεύμα στο δίκτυο, πιστώνοντας ενέργεια (κιλοβατώρες), και στο τέλος να χρεώνεσαι μόνο με το χρεωστικό ισοζύγιο απο κιλοβατώρες που προκύπτει (το λεγόμενο tie grid και ειναι το σύστημα που παίζει στις ΗΠΑ), είναι καλύτερο γιατί δεν έχεις ανάγκη αποθήκευσης ενέργειας είτε θερμική (δεξαμενή αποθήκευσης νερού) είτε ηλεκτρική (μπαταρίες) που ειναι και στις δυο περιπτώσεις μεγάλο κόστος.

----------


## BELL

Καλημέρα σας. Έχω την εξής ερώτηση. Θέλω να αξιοποιήσω την σιδηροκατασκευη που σκοπεύω να φτιάξω στην ταράτσα μου με τη χρήση μεταλλικών πανελ,για λόγους μόνωσης,  ώστε να τοποθετήσω και φωτοβολταϊκά πάνελ. Το ύψος της κατασκευής δεν με απασχολεί καθώς θα χρησιμοποιηθει για τον λόγο που προανέφερα. Υπάρχει ανώτατο όριο ύψους που προβλέπεται από το νόμο για τέτοιου είδους κατασκευές και ειδικότερα μπορεί να προκύψει κάποιο κόλλημα από τη ΔΕΗ;

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Καλημέρα σας. Έχω την εξής ερώτηση. Θέλω να αξιοποιήσω την σιδηροκατασκευη που σκοπεύω να φτιάξω στην ταράτσα μου με τη χρήση μεταλλικών πανελ,για λόγους μόνωσης,  ώστε να τοποθετήσω και φωτοβολταϊκά πάνελ. Το ύψος της κατασκευής δεν με απασχολεί καθώς θα χρησιμοποιηθει για τον λόγο που προανέφερα. Υπάρχει ανώτατο όριο ύψους που προβλέπεται από το νόμο για τέτοιου είδους κατασκευές και ειδικότερα μπορεί να προκύψει κάποιο κόλλημα από τη ΔΕΗ;


ναι βεβαια υπαρχει.τα πανελ εχουν ορισμενο υψος που θα τοποθετηθουν.Καλυτερα συμβουλεψου εναν μηχανικο που ασχολειται.

----------


## famous-walker

Ενδιαφέρουσα ανάλυση.


*Spoiler:*




			China Asks: How much will it cost us to make Solar Cheaper than Coal?

June 5, 2014 by Michael Sankowski 


Do you remember when Dr. Evil was going to hold the world ransom for $1,000,000?


This is what we are facing today in Solar – the Dr. Evil ultimatum. The cost to get Solar to coal parity is going to be laughably tiny.

The cost sounds like a lot of money to old people, or to people who haven’t thought it through, or to people who do not know how large world GDP is today and how much we spend on energy already.

But the cost is tiny, and China laughed when they found out the cost.

I’ve been in a twitter argument with Michael Shellenberger. Michael Shellenberger is a sharp guy,so please read what he has to say on Solar. But I think he is missing the big picture about solar. He is:
1.arguing for innovation driven approach to driving solar costs lower
2.arguing for a market driven approach to implementing solar

This is a great approach for something like the a handheld computer like the iPhone, as Steve Jobs found out the hard way with the Newton. But with solar, he’s missing the biggest driver and reason solar is happening today and not 25 years in the future.

Solar is happening right now because China needs Solar to be cheaper than coal in China. Pollution is terrible in China.

Bejing PollutionWe’ve all see the pictures of China’s pollution problem, but here is one just as a fresh reminder of how bad it is there.

China decided back in 2000 they wanted needed to go green due to what was obviously going to be a massive environmental problem. I had friends tell me pollution was a terrible problem for China in the early 2000’s. Everyone in China knew this was a problem that had to get worse because they needed the electricity and energy.

China needed a solution to provide huge amounts of cheap electricity and not cause pollution. There are not many ways to do this. Solar was one possible path to clean and cheap energy way back in 2000, but it was very expensive then, and could not supply much capacity because there were few Solar production facilities.

So the Chinese leadership asked a question:

“How much will it cost to make Solar Cheaper than Coal?

This question has an answer. It turned out to be a dollar value China was willing to pay.

The dollar answer to this question requires knowing a few stylized facts about solar:
1.Solar gets 20% cheaper for every doubling of worldwide installed capacity. This is called Swanson’s Law and has held for at least 40 years.
2.The amount of installed solar is tiny today and was much smaller in the early 2000’s. This means Doubling capacity would cost very little in absolute dollar values in the early days. Even today is quite low. Testing Swanson’s law is “cheap”.
3.Solar plants are extremely quick to develop compared to coal plants, which means the planning and possible cancellation time is very low.
4.The market is willing to pay more for solar than it is for coal.
5.Some increasing portion of the current year cost to test Swanson’s law will be willingly funded by the market because the market will pay more for Solar than it will for coal power.
6.Installation capacity has a high but real upper limit to how much it can grow each year
7.Solar plants have almost 100% of their costs up front, so the financing is an important cost factor.
8.Solar cells last about 30 years, which is longer than the financing term, so the last 10 years are free electricity even if Solar turns out to be a boondoggle during the time you are paying for it.
9.Electrical energy storage costs have their own Swanson’s law.

Analysts at places like McKinsey make models based on observations like this all the time. Industries are given estimated growth rates, and end up with some level of market penetration, with some mitigating factors and limits.

Swanson’s law predicted 20% price declines for every doubling of installed capacity. Since capacity was so low in the early 2000’s, doubling total world capacity a few times would cost just a few billion dollars.

The Chinese leadership turned the model on its head, and asked how much it would cost to get them to get Solar cheaper than coal.

I can imagine the conversation between the Chinese leadership and the engineers who were asking for funding.

“We have a looming environmental problem due to wanting much more electricity.”

“What are some possible solutions?”

“Solar could one day be cheaper and solve both the cost and pollution problems.”

“How much money do you need to find out?”

“A lot, about $10 billion”

At this point the leadership fall on the floor laughing. China is a country where they build entire ghost cities with nobody in them. They build massive public transportation systems in 15 years because they can. Spending $10bn to find out if they can solve both energy and pollution was completely worth it to them.

China found out something even more interesting when they asked this question about the total cost to get Solar to coal parity. The initial, upfront costs to investigating solar would be comically trivial, and they could stop at any time. Finding out if Solar was a possible solution to the energy/pollution problem would be relatively cheap.

I suspect China decided to test Swanson’s law in the 10th plan from 2001-2005. When Swanson’s law held up, they decided to dramatically up production during the 11th plan. This production build out caused the huge price drop in 2008, when the factories built in 2006-2007 began shipping in 2008. Today in the 12th guideline from 2011-2015, China is pushing production to see if they can get cheaper than coal sooner rather than later because pollution is so bad.

Environmentalism is a guiding principle in the 12th guideline – mentioned on page three! The environment is clearly an important part of the Chinese plan – not many ideas are mentioned in the guiding principles, and China takes these principles seriously. Look at how many times sustainable growth is mentioned in the guiding principles.

It turns out Solar will be cheaper than coal for China very, very soon. SunTech estimates Solar will be cost competitive with coal power in China by 2016 and 2017 at the latest. This is in line with what people expect for Solar parity in the United States, given the cost of coal based power.

Still, let’s assume SunTech exaggerating, and the time for Solar/coal parity is really 2018.

Both parts of this assumption are reasonable. Suntech is probably exaggerating the time for Solar to get cost competitive with coal. But it can’t be more than a year or two, because electricity is so much more expensive in China than it is in the United States.

(Aside: Swanson’s law probably needs to be modified a bit. Swanson’s law uses installed capacity as the driver for prices. The driver for solar prices is probably “total potential manufacturing capacity of current solar PV manufacturers”. I am certain someone important in China noticed this by 2008 at the latest.)

Coal power is expensive in China, simply because they need to import coal from Australia. China can’t make the cost of coal lower with cheap wages.

Industrial users in China should pay about 80% more for electricity as similar users do here in the United States. So if unsubsidized Solar is about double the cost of coal here – which we know was true a lifetime year ago – then Solar must be close to coal parity in China today.

It’s important to note electricity prices for China are massively subsidized by the Chinese government even if companies are not paying the cost. Here is a Bloomberg article on this important topic:


“Support to industry totaled about 10 percent of gross domestic product, according to a 2010 study led by Huang Yiping, vice president of the National School of Development at Peking University and former chief Asia economist at Citigroup Inc. That equals about $593 billion.”

So how much was the total cost to China to make Solar Cheaper than their cost for coal power in 2018? It’s going to cost China a total of about a trillion dollars. It will cost China about 2 years of their existing subsidies to make their energy costs cheaper than dirty coal.

China is and was willing to pay this amount to get cheaper, cleaner energy.

Again, remember this $1 trillion was not an all up front cost. China was able to invest about $10 billion over the years 2001-2005 to find out if this could possibly work. China then invested another $100bn to completely dominate the world solar panel market and bring prices close to coal parity in 2006-2010. When Swanson’s law held during this expansion, they decided to go all in, make true parity an explicit goal, and so will spend another $900 billion, for a total of around a trillion dollars.

The total cost to the world is roughly $10 trillion USD. It’s going to take longer to get to coal parity everywhere, so the total amount is going to be high for the entire world. Still, this is a tiny amount of money. That’s right, over the 10 years Solar is getting cheaper than coal, it will cost about 1% of total GDP.

The total cost to the world to get cheaper, clean energy is about 12% of 1 year of GDP. World GDP in 2012 was 84 trillion. During that time, the world will spend about 8-10% of GDP on energy. This ends up being roughly $100 trillion on energy over the same time span.

Here is a link to the spreadsheet I used to get these numbers, called Solar Growth. Note I’ve overestimated China’s investment according to recent figures. Recent figures put it at 20% of the world investment, but I used 40% in this spreadsheet. Lowering the investment to 20% vastly reduces China’s cost calculation.

I don’t have the numbers yet, but it’s pretty clear we’re going to save giant portions of GDP every year by 2030. We’re talking saving 3%+ a year, and growing! This could raise our long term growth rate to 5% or more. (Take that Pikkety! That’s for another post.)

Much of the decline in price was driven by China’s decision, even if the costs are shared globally. You might see a few important things missing in the spreadsheet, which would make the cost actually paid by China far, far lower than $1 trillion.
1.Does not account for foreign income purchasing Chinese Solar panels which would lower the cost to China
2.The sheet assumes the market does not pay anything for Solar power, when the world seems willing to pay a premium for clean energy (Cough, Germany, Cough)
3.Assumed China paid 40% of the world investment in Solar when it is only paying 20%
4.Solar panels last longer than the financing duration, so at some point, solar provides zero cost electricity.

All of these points would reduce China’s paid out cost to get them to cheap, clean energy.

The next 5 year guideline spans from 2016-2020. This is the time frame in which SunTech expects solar to be cheaper than coal in China. I expect another massive buildout for China Solar which greatly exceeds expectations as Solar is economically cheaper than coal for China. Then in 2021-2025, the build will be vast – think Shanghai skyline over 1995-2000

Many people are calling for thousands of coal plants to be built in China in the years from 2020 to 2030. However, if you think about it from the perspective of how China has acted in the past, this does not make much sense. China has shown again and again it is willing to make what appears to be insane levels of investment to achieve goals.

I contend given the current levels of pollution in China, paying a modest premium for energy is completely worth it to them. If Solar ends up being the same cost as coal in just a few years, China will shift over to Solar power in an astonishing way. They will just stop building coal plants, and build an incredible amount of Solar plants instead.

Look at what China did in Shanghai. The city was entirely transformed in 20 years. China put up the equivalent of Chicago in 20 years.

Why would their response to cheap, clean energy be different? It won’t. China had a Dr. Evil moment with Solar, where it was shocked at how little it would cost to get clean energy. They tested Solar and it worked as expected. China is now laughing as they almost certainly preparing to roll out a truly huge amount of solar in the next 10 years.

This is going to drive down Solar prices far more rapidly than anyone expects. They are beginning to put together the information for the next 5 year guideline today and it looks great for Solar. The capacity China will add beginning in 2016 is likely to exceed even the highest estimates, simply because the combination of lower cost and pollution-free energy will be so compelling to China.

----------


## BELL

> ναι βεβαια υπαρχει.τα πανελ εχουν ορισμενο υψος που θα τοποθετηθουν.Καλυτερα συμβουλεψου εναν μηχανικο που ασχολειται.


Περιμενω να μου κλεισει ραντεβου να δει την ταρατσα και την πλακα κυριως της ταρατσας, διοτι ειναι λιγο σκεπτικος για την αντοχη της, λογω παλαιοτητας

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Περιμενω να μου κλεισει ραντεβου να δει την ταρατσα και την πλακα κυριως της ταρατσας, διοτι ειναι λιγο σκεπτικος για την αντοχη της, λογω παλαιοτητας


Εχω την εντυπωση οτι την πλακα πρεπει να την δει πολιτικος μηχανικος,ενω για τα φωτοβολταικα αδειες και τα σχετικα μηχανολος μηχανικος.

----------


## BELL

> Εχω την εντυπωση οτι την πλακα πρεπει να την δει πολιτικος μηχανικος,ενω για τα φωτοβολταικα αδειες και τα σχετικα μηχανολος μηχανικος.


ok σ'ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια :One thumb up:

----------


## BELL

Καλημερα σας. Ειναι δυνατον να μην ξερουν στην πολεοδομια ποσο θα στοιχισει η αδεια για μια σιδηροκατασκευη, για στεγη σε ταρατσα, με ενδεχομενη μελλοντικη χρηση για φωτοβλταικα; Δυο υπαλληλοι μηχανικοι δεν ηξεραν να απαντησουν και παρεπεμψαν σε μηχανικο για να μαθουμε

----------


## pstratos

Τελικά μετά την μείωση στην τιμή αγοράς από τον διαχειριστή φθάσαμε και στο "net-metering" ή εί το λαικότερο "άνευ καστάνιας". Και αναρωτιέμαι "εγώ" ως διαχειριστής: Αν φθάσουμε σε πλήρη επάρκεια ισχύος ώστε κάθε σπίτι να αυτοπαράγει την ενέργεια που χρειάζεται (την ημέρα σπρώχνω ενέργεια στο δύκτιο και το βράδυ τραβάω) οπότε κάθε μέρα ο μετρητής μου δείχνει ένα ωραίο μηδέν ποιος θα πληρώνει το δύκτιο διανομής? Αν κάθε σπίτι - επιχείρηση αυτοπαραγωγός κλπ ουσιαστικά δεν έχει net κατανάλωση ενέργειας --> δεν πληρώνει δύκτιο διανομής αλλά όμως το χρησιμοποιεί ως "μπαταρια" τότε γίνετε μπαταχτσής εις βάρος των άτυχων που δεν έχουν δυνατότητα εγκατάστασης.

Μόλις τώρα θυμήθηκα ένα σχετικό σχόλιο του φίλου mauve εδώ:    http://mauve-gr.blogspot.com/2014/01/blog-post.html

Αλήθεια τι ισχύει σε άλλες χώρες με net-metering?

----------


## Godian

Δε συμφερει για μια χωρα που εχει κριση να βαλει φωτοβολταικα.
1ον μεγαλο κοστος εγκαταστασεις.
2ον μεγαλο κοστος συντηρησεις.
3ον αφου βγαζουν λεφτα με τη ΔΕΗ γιατι να δωσουν τοσα λεφτα για φθηνο ρευμα?  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

Ναι μπορεις. αλλα βαζουν και τρελους φορους και εχει και τρελες κρατησεις. σε λιγο καιρο ετσι οπως παει θα πληρωνεις και παραπανω που εχεις φωτοβολταικα

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Τελικά μετά την μείωση στην τιμή αγοράς από τον διαχειριστή φθάσαμε και στο "net-metering" ή εί το λαικότερο "άνευ καστάνιας". Και αναρωτιέμαι "εγώ" ως διαχειριστής: Αν φθάσουμε σε πλήρη επάρκεια ισχύος ώστε κάθε σπίτι να αυτοπαράγει την ενέργεια που χρειάζεται (την ημέρα σπρώχνω ενέργεια στο δύκτιο και το βράδυ τραβάω) οπότε κάθε μέρα ο μετρητής μου δείχνει ένα ωραίο μηδέν ποιος θα πληρώνει το δύκτιο διανομής? Αν κάθε σπίτι - επιχείρηση αυτοπαραγωγός κλπ ουσιαστικά δεν έχει net κατανάλωση ενέργειας --> δεν πληρώνει δύκτιο διανομής αλλά όμως το χρησιμοποιεί ως "μπαταρια" τότε γίνετε μπαταχτσής εις βάρος των άτυχων που δεν έχουν δυνατότητα εγκατάστασης.
> 
> Μόλις τώρα θυμήθηκα ένα σχετικό σχόλιο του φίλου mauve εδώ:    http://mauve-gr.blogspot.com/2014/01/blog-post.html
> 
> Αλήθεια τι ισχύει σε άλλες χώρες με net-metering?


δεν προκειται να γινει ποτε.Αλλα αν παλι τινει προς τα εκει θα μπουν/βγουν νεοι φοροι οποτε ολοι παλι θα ειναι ευχαριστημενοι.
αν θυμαμαι καλα το δικτυο διανομης το πληρωνεις ουτως η αλλως.

Μια απλη κινηση που μπορουν να κανουν ειναι να αυξησουν το παγιο του ρολογιου που εχεις,αρα να συμπεριλαβουν τα εξοδα.

----------


## maik

> Τελικά μετά την μείωση στην τιμή αγοράς από τον διαχειριστή φθάσαμε και στο "net-metering" ή εί το λαικότερο "άνευ καστάνιας". Και αναρωτιέμαι "εγώ" ως διαχειριστής: Αν φθάσουμε σε πλήρη επάρκεια ισχύος ώστε κάθε σπίτι να αυτοπαράγει την ενέργεια που χρειάζεται (την ημέρα σπρώχνω ενέργεια στο δύκτιο και το βράδυ τραβάω) οπότε κάθε μέρα ο μετρητής μου δείχνει ένα ωραίο μηδέν ποιος θα πληρώνει το δύκτιο διανομής? Αν κάθε σπίτι - επιχείρηση αυτοπαραγωγός κλπ ουσιαστικά δεν έχει net κατανάλωση ενέργειας --> δεν πληρώνει δύκτιο διανομής αλλά όμως το χρησιμοποιεί ως "μπαταρια" τότε γίνετε μπαταχτσής εις βάρος των άτυχων που δεν έχουν δυνατότητα εγκατάστασης.
> 
> Μόλις τώρα θυμήθηκα ένα σχετικό σχόλιο του φίλου mauve εδώ:    http://mauve-gr.blogspot.com/2014/01/blog-post.html
> 
> Αλήθεια τι ισχύει σε άλλες χώρες με net-metering?


Αν εισαι στο μηδεν συνολικα γιατι να μην βαλεις και μερικες ωραιες μπαταριες και να αποκοπεις τελειως απο το δικτυο; Γλυτωνεις εται και ολα τα υπολοιπα ασχετα φεσια που μπαινουν στον λογαριασμο.

----------


## raspoutiv

απέχουμε πολύ από το συγκεκριμένο σημείο
θα μπορούσαμε να το έχουμε σαν εθνικό σχέδιο, και το μειωμένο πια ρεύμα της ΔΕΗ ας πήγαινε στην τελική σε εξαγωγές, αλλά δεν έχουμε σχέδιο για άλλα κι άλλα. εδώ δεν έχουμε σταθερή γραμμή στο Κυπριακό, σιγά μην είχαμε τέτοιο μεγαλεπίβολο σχέδιο στα ενεργειακά. ότι μας πούνε

----------


## famous-walker

Economics: Manufacture renewables to build energy security

----------


## Tiven

> Αν εισαι στο μηδεν συνολικα γιατι να μην βαλεις και μερικες ωραιες μπαταριες και να αποκοπεις τελειως απο το δικτυο; Γλυτωνεις εται και ολα τα υπολοιπα ασχετα φεσια που μπαινουν στον λογαριασμο.


Για μένα ο μόνος λόγος να βάλει Φ/Β κάποιος είναι αυτό ακριβώς που είπες. Έχεις ενέργεια, είσαι ανεξάρτητος.

Βλέπεις κάτι εγκαταστάσεις 5-10KW και πάνω χωρίς μπαταρίες... είναι να μην τρελαίνεσαι;

----------


## sdikr

> Για μένα ο μόνος λόγος να βάλει Φ/Β κάποιος είναι αυτό ακριβώς που είπες. Έχεις ενέργεια, είσαι ανεξάρτητος.
> 
> Βλέπεις κάτι εγκαταστάσεις 5-10KW και πάνω χωρίς μπαταρίες... είναι να μην τρελαίνεσαι;


Κάτσε όταν λέμε γλυτώνεις δεν σημαίνει οτι σου τα χαρίζουν,  κάποια στιγμή θα τα βρεις μαζεμένα μπροστά σου 
Πχ Δημοτικά τέλη, Ερτ, κλπ

----------


## famous-walker

> Economics: Manufacture renewables to build energy security


Αυτό που έχουν κοινό όλες οι χώρες του πίνακα, με την εξαίρεση των ΗΠΑ που τα πράγματα είναι κάπως πιο πολύπλοκα, είναι η ανάγκη για ενεργειακή ασφάλεια.

Φυσικά αν Γερμανία και Κίνα, πχ, τα πάνε καλά σε αυτόν τον τομέα δεν σημαίνει ότι μια απλή "ενθάρρυνση" επενδύσεων χωρίς την παρουσία κάποιων προαπαιτούμενων, φέρνει το "επιθυμητό" αποτέλεσμα όπως δείχνει το παράδειγμα της Ιαπωνίας οπου παράλληλα με την γενναία επιδότηση δεν κατάφερε να διορθώσει το πρόβλημα του αποκεντρωμένου δικτύου και της αδυναμίας του κρατικού μηχανισμού να επιβάλλει τις πολιτικές του στις εταιρίες που είναι υπεύθυνες για το δίκτυο διανομής.

----------


## vagdsl

Οι εγκαταστάσεις Φ/Β στην Ελλάδα ανά μήνα:


Μία ιστορία διαφθοράς, πλεονεξίας και ανικανότητας.

Ειδικά το πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2013, διαδραματίστηκαν απίστευτες σκηνές στην Ελληνική επαρχία, γνωστές και ως "Η μάχη της λάσπης".
(Εγκαταστάτες και επενδυτές πολεμούσαν να πιάσουν τις προθεσμίες μέσα στα λασπωμένα χωράφια.)

----------


## MNP-10

http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/1...y-a-massive-22

----------


## marcus1

> http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/1...y-a-massive-22


Μπορούμε μόνο να υποθέσουμε τα θαύματα που θα βλέπαμε αν οι βλάκες αντί για ταινία Τσάκι Τσαν δοκίμαζαν με Walker : Texas Ranger.

- - - Updated - - -

Eεεεε, δεν θελω να υποτιμησω την σημασια της ειδησης, οποτε να δωσω ενα  :One thumb up:  στα σοβαρα για την αναρτηση.

----------


## konenas

> Μπορούμε μόνο να υποθέσουμε τα θαύματα που θα βλέπαμε αν οι βλάκες αντί για ταινία Τσάκι Τσαν δοκίμαζαν με Walker : Texas Ranger.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Eεεεε, δεν θελω να υποτιμησω την σημασια της ειδησης, οποτε να δωσω ενα  στα σοβαρα για την αναρτηση.


Συμφωνούμε και στα δυο  :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/1...y-a-massive-22


Φοβερή ιδέα!  :One thumb up:

----------


## MNP-10

Και αυτο ειναι ενα μονο pattern... λογικα αμα πειραματιστουν με διαφορα bit patterns επαναλαμβανομενα θα βρουν και πιο αποτελεσματικα απ'αυτο. Αποκλειεται το -κατα τυχη- pattern του blu ray  να ειναι το πιο αποτελεσματικο στην απορροφηση με +22%... αν λοιπον βρουν την ακριβη λογικη με την οποια μεγιστοποιειται το effect, λογικα αυτο θα ανεβει κι'αλλο - ισως να δουμε τιποτα +30/+40% - και παντα με τα ιδια υλικα, οποτε δεν αλλαζει πολυ το κοστος των πανελς... αρα τα πανελ που θα βγουν πχ σε 3-4 χρονια θα ειναι μακραν αποδοτικοτερα σε σχεση με τα σημερινα.

----------


## KLG

Καλη η τεχνολογία των panel, αλλα προχωράμε σε συνδυασμένες λύσεις thermal storage. Είχα διαβάσει καπου για ενα ηλιακό πάρκο που θα δουλευει και τα βράδια. Το έχασα το άρθρο, αλλά νομίζω οτι πρόκειται για αυτό το πάρκο στην Αριζόνα. Φυσικά ο τιτλος "ηλιακή ενέργεια τα βράδια" ήταν κράχτης, αλλά ενα συστήμα αποθηκευσης όπως αυτό που περιγράφει το αρθρο, θα μειώσει το αντίκτυπο που έχει η αβεβαιότητα στις αγορές ενέργειας.

----------


## famous-walker

> Καλη η τεχνολογία των panel, αλλα προχωράμε σε συνδυασμένες λύσεις thermal storage. Είχα διαβάσει καπου για ενα ηλιακό πάρκο που θα δουλευει και τα βράδια. Το έχασα το άρθρο, αλλά νομίζω οτι πρόκειται για αυτό το πάρκο στην Αριζόνα. Φυσικά ο τιτλος "ηλιακή ενέργεια τα βράδια" ήταν κράχτης, αλλά ενα συστήμα αποθηκευσης όπως αυτό που περιγράφει το αρθρο, θα μειώσει το αντίκτυπο που έχει η αβεβαιότητα στις αγορές ενέργειας.


Οι Ισπανοί έχουν μπει δυναμικά και σε CSP (concentrated solar power) και σε thermal storage. Σχεδόν μονοπωλούν την συγκεκριμένη λίστα.

----------


## anon

Η ανάγκη ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας είναι τόσο μεγάλη κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας, δυσανάλογα μεγάλη, ώστε μπορεί κάλλιστα η ηλιακή (πάνελς) να καλυπτει αυτή την διαφορά απο την κατανάλωση που συμβαίνει και νύχτα. Σχεδόν πουθενά δεν έχουμε φτάσει σε μεγάλα ποσοστά, άνω τουτ 50% ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας απο πάνελς.

----------


## MAuVE

Διαβάστε πως οι ντόπιοι κρατικοδίαιτοι γραφειοκράτες μπορούν κάτι απλό και τζάμπα να το κάνουν σύνθετο και δαπανηρό, τόσο στην εγκατάσταση όσο και στην λειτουργία του (τα bold δικά μου).
Χρειάσθηκε βέβαια μία απόφαση του Ευρωπαικού Κοινοβουλίου και αρκετή "δημοσιουπαλληλική σοφία" για να "καταφέρουν" ν' αποφύγουν την απλή και λειτουργική λύση που εφάρμοσαν οι Καναδοί αρκετές δεκαετίες πρίν.
Μετά μας φταίνε οι "τοκογλύφοι των αγορών" για την χρεοκοπία της χώρας.

_Δυνατότητα εγκατάστασης φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων από αυτοπαραγωγούς για την κάλυψη ιδίων αναγκών τους, με εφαρμογή ενεργειακού συμψηφισμού προβλέπει Υπουργική Απόφαση που υπεγράφη σήμερα από τον υφυπουργό Περιβάλλοντος Μάκη Παπαγεωργίου.

Πρόκειται για το σύστημα net metering που θεσμοθετείται στη χώρα μας με στόχο όπως επισημαίνει το ΥΠΕΚΑ ενεργειακή ασφάλεια, αποδοτικότητα, εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας και οικονομικό όφελος για τους αυτοπαραγωγούς.

Ως ενεργειακός συμψηφισμός θεωρείται ο συμψηφισμός της παραγόμενης από το φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα ενέργειας με την καταναλισκόμενη ενέργεια στις εγκαταστάσεις του αυτοπαραγωγού. Στην εγκατάσταση τοποθετείται νέος μετρητής, που θα μετράει όχι μόνο την ενέργεια που καταναλώνει ο παραγωγός αλλά και αυτήν που αποδίδει στο δίκτυο.

Κάθε φορά που θα εκδίδεται εκκαθαριστικός λογαριασμός (δηλαδή κάθε τετράμηνο για οικιακές εγκαταστάσεις), θα γίνεται συμψηφισμός εισροής - εκροής ενέργειας. Αν ο αυτοπαραγωγός έχει καταναλώσει περισσότερη ενέργεια από αυτήν που παρήγαγε, θα πληρώνει τη διαφορά.

Αν έχει περίσσευμα, αυτό θα μεταφέρεται στο επόμενο τετράμηνο. Η εκκαθάριση θα γίνεται κάθε χρόνο, οπότε αν υπάρχει περίσσευμα δεν θα μεταφέρεται στην επόμενη περίοδο.

Η μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη ισχύς των συστημάτων είναι 20 KW ή αν είναι πάνω από 20 KW η ισχύς μπορεί να είναι μέχρι το 50% της συμφωνηθείσας ισχύος κατανάλωσης της παροχής. Τα όρια διαφοροποιούνται για το Μη Διασυνδεδεμένο Σύστημα με ανώτατη ισχύ για τα μεν Μη Διασυνδεδεμένα Νησιά τα 20KW ενώ για την Κρήτη τα 50KW.

Εγκατάσταση αυτοπαραγωγής μπορεί να κάνει οποιοσδήποτε στα σημεία που επιτρέπονται σύμφωνα με τις προβλέψεις του νόμου. (δηλ. δεν περιορίζεται στις στέγες). Οι αυτοπαραγωγοί θα καταβάλλουν ΕΤΜΕΑΡ («τέλος ΑΠΕ») μόνο για την ηλεκτρική ενέργεια που συνολικά απορροφούν από το Δίκτυο ή το Σύστημα.

Αναφερόμενος στο θέμα ο Υπουργός ΠΕΚΑ, Γιάννης Μανιάτης, επεσήμανε : Δημιουργούμε νέες θέσεις εργασίας στον τομέα των ΑΠΕ και συμβάλλουμε αποφασιστικά στη μείωση των ενεργειακών δαπανών για το κάθε ελληνικό νοικοκυριό.
Ταυτόχρονα, στηρίζουμε την ατμομηχανή ανάπτυξης της χώρας μας που είναι ο Τουρισμός, με τη δραστική μείωση του ενεργειακού κόστους που μπορεί πια να υπάρξει σε όλες τις ξενοδοχειακές μονάδες και τα ενοικιαζόμενα δωμάτια της χώρας».

Ο υφυπουργός Μάκης Παπαγεωργίου ανέφερε μεταξύ άλλων: «Με την θέσπιση του net metering δίνεται η δυνατότητα σε πολλούς καταναλωτές, μικρούς αλλά και μεγαλύτερους, οικιακούς αλλά και σε μεσαίες ή μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις να ελαφρύνουν σημαντικά το ενεργειακό τους κόστος.

Παράλληλα, δίνεται ώθηση στις τοπικές οικονομίες με την άμεση αυτή λύση για την ανάπτυξη μικρών φωτοβολταϊκών με μεγάλο όφελος, χωρίς όμως να επιβαρύνονται οι υπόλοιποι καταναλωτές».
_

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Η ανάγκη ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας είναι τόσο μεγάλη κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας, δυσανάλογα μεγάλη, ώστε μπορεί κάλλιστα η ηλιακή (πάνελς) να καλυπτει αυτή την διαφορά απο την κατανάλωση που συμβαίνει και νύχτα. Σχεδόν πουθενά δεν έχουμε φτάσει σε μεγάλα ποσοστά, άνω τουτ 50% ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας απο πάνελς.


Κι ούτε πρόκειται.

Για οικονομικούς και πρακτικούς λόγους, μιας και "τζάμπα" γεύμα ή ρεύμα δεν υπάρχει.

Μακάρι να εξελιχθεί η τεχνολογία τόσο ώστε όλες οι συσκεύες να είναι στο ελάχιστο ενεργοβόρες, ας πούμε στο υποδεκαπλάσιο των σημερινών τιμών. Ευχής έργο θα είναι.
Ακόμη και αν γίνει αυτό, καμία χώρα με βιομηχανία ή χώρα με δυτική "κουλτούρα" υπερκατανάλωσης, δεν είναι δυνατό να συμβαδίσει με εξάρτηση από ηλιακά πάνελ.
Πρέπει να λειτουργεί μία κοινωνία σαν τερμιτοφωλιά, μέγιστη εξοικονόμιση με πολύ κόπο των λιγοστών πόρων ή μάλλον σαν κοτέτσι, δηλαδή ξύπνημα με την πρώτη ηλιακτίδα και ύπνο (σαν τις κότες) με το που πέσει το σκοτάδι.

Κατά τα άλλα κυνηγετικά καταφύγια, κτηνοτρόφοι, υλοτόμοι και αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες των οποίων μέρος του πληθυσμού τους ανακαλύπτει το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα και τις τουαλέτες (είναι πολύ περισσότερα εκατομύρια αν όχι δις απ όσο φαντάζεται ο μέσος "πολιτισμένος" δυτικός) είναι ιδανικοί μεν πελάτες , αλλά ανίκανοι (λόγω μικρού πελατολογίου ή αδυναμίας χρηματοδότησης) να τροφοδοτήσουν μία τόσο βαρειά βιομηχανία. 

Οπότε οι γερμανοδανοισπανοί βιομήχανοι, ψάχνουν ιδανικούς αυτόχειρες πελάτες αλλού, στις γειτονικές τους χώρες...  :Wink:

----------


## vagdsl

Εδώ το ΦΕΚ που μεταξύ άλλων αφορά στο net-metering και εδώ η Υπουργική Απόφαση στην οποία αναφέρεται το άρθρο 14A.

Ένας οικιακός καταναλωτής πληρώνει ανά kWh σε λεπτά:
Ενέργεια 10,25
Μεταφ-Διαν. 2,75
ΥΚΩ 4,49
ΕΤΜΕΑΡ 2,63
ΕΦΚ 0,22
ΦΠΑ 2,64
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ *22,98*

Η απόφαση προβλέπει:
Οι ρυθμιζόμενες μονοπωλιακές χρεώσεις, πλην Υπηρεσιών Κοινής Ωφέλειας (ΥΚΩ) και ΕΤΜΕΑΡ (Χρέωση Χρήσης Συστήματος, Χρέωση Χρήσης Δικτύου, και λοιπές ρυθμιζόμενες χρεώσεις), *επιβάλλονται επί της εισερχόμενης ενέργειας*.

Οι χρεώσεις των ΥΚΩ επιβάλλονται επί της συνολικής πραγματικής κατανάλωσης της εγκατάστασης κατανάλωσης του αυτοπαραγωγού με ενεργειακό συμψηφισμό για την αντίστοιχη περίοδο καταμέτρησης, ήτοι επί του αθροίσματος της εισερχόμενης και της συνολικής παραγόμενης από το φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα ενέργειας από το οποίο αφαιρείται η εξερχόμενη προς το Δίκτυο ενέργεια.
(ακαταλαβίστικο)

Οι λοιπές χρεώσεις (ΕΤΜΕΑΡ, Ειδικός Φόρος Κατανάλωσης, Ειδικό Τέλος 5‰ του ν.2093/1992, ΦΠΑ) υπολογίζονται *όπως κάθε φορά ορίζεται από τις κείμενες διατάξεις*. (WTF??)

Με βάση τα παραπάνω, αν αυτή την kWh την παράγει μόνος του τότε θα πληρώσει:
Ενέργεια 0
Μεταφ-Διαν. 2,75
ΥΚΩ 4,49
ΕΤΜΕΑΡ 2,63
ΕΦΚ 0,22
ΦΠΑ 1,31
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ *11,40*

Γλυτώνει δηλαδή 11,5 λεπτά την kWh, όση ακριβώς είναι η FIT για Φ/Β σήμερα. Μεγαλοφυές!!!

----------


## teodor_ch

Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός
Τα υπόλοιπα νούμερα θα πρέπει να είναι βάση των kwh που αντλήσαμε απο το δίκτυο.
Πώς θα υπολογιστεί η μεταφορά-διανομή για 0 kwh?
Το ίδιο και για τα υπόλοιπα.

Αυτό που βλέπω είναι ένας νέος φόρος τύπου ΕΦΚ (!!) για όσους έχουν netmetering.

----------


## alkis2015

γεια χαρα σε ολους μια ερωτηση .θελω να συνδεσω 2 φωτοβολταικα παραλληλα  το ενα ειναι 130 watt και το αλο 140 watt  ιδια ταση και τα 2 . θα εχω καπιο προβλημα ??  ευχαριστω ...

----------


## Tiven

Πως θα τα συνδέσεις, έτσι απλά στις μπαταρίες;;

Θα ψάξεις για Controller, όταν αποφασίσεις ποιον θα πάρεις τότε βλέπεις πως θα συνδέσεις τα Φ/Β.

----------


## teodor_ch

> Άρθρο 5
> Χρεώσεις
> 1. Ο Προμηθευτής είναι υπεύθυνος για τον υπολογισμό των χρεώσεων της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας σε κάθε εκκαθαριστικό λογαριασμό κατανάλωσης ως ακολούθως:
> 12
> α. Οι ανταγωνιστικές χρεώσεις επιβάλλονται επί της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας που προκύπτει από την διαφορά της εγχυθείσας στο Δίκτυο ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας (εξερχόμενη ενέργεια)* από την απορροφηθείσα από το Δίκτυο ενέργεια*, (εισερχόμενη ενέργεια). Εάν η διαφορά είναι αρνητική, δεν προκύπτει χρεωστέα ενέργεια και η εν λόγω διαφορά πιστώνεται στον επόμενο εκκαθαριστικό λογαριασμό, ως πρόσθετη εξερχόμενη ενέργεια.
> β. Οι ρυθμιζόμενες μονοπωλιακές χρεώσεις, πλην Υπηρεσιών Κοινής Ωφέλειας (ΥΚΩ) και ΕΤΜΕΑΡ (Χρέωση Χρήσης Συστήματος, Χρέωση Χρήσης Δικτύου, και λοιπές ρυθμιζόμενες χρεώσεις), *επιβάλλονται επί της εισερχόμενης ενέργειας.*
> γ. Οι χρεώσεις των ΥΚΩ επιβάλλονται επί της συνολικής πραγματικής κατανάλωσης της εγκατάστασης κατανάλωσης του αυτοπαραγωγού με ενεργειακό συμψηφισμό για την αντίστοιχη περίοδο καταμέτρησης,* ήτοι επί του αθροίσματος της εισερχόμενης και της συνολικής παραγόμενης από το φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα ενέργειας από το οποίο αφαιρείται η εξερχόμενη προς το Δίκτυο ενέργεια.*
> δ. Οι λοιπές χρεώσεις (ΕΤΜΕΑΡ, Ειδικός Φόρος Κατανάλωσης, Ειδικό Τέλος 5‰ του ν.2093/1992, ΦΠΑ) υπολογίζονται όπως κάθε φορά ορίζεται από τις κείμενες διατάξεις.
> 2. Σε περίπτωση κλιμακούμενης χρέωσης των χρεώσεων που προβλέπονται στο τιμολόγιο του αντισυμβαλλόμενου αυτοπαραγωγού, η διενέργεια του ενεργειακού συμψηφισμού πραγματοποιείται έτσι ώστε να οδηγεί στην ελάχιστη δυνατή συνολική χρέωση για τον αυτοπαραγωγό.





Άρα για 

α) = όσο τραβήξουμε απο το δίκτυο ΜΟΝΟ
β) = όσο τραβήξουμε απο το δίκτυο ΜΟΝΟ
γ) = ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ενέργειας που καταναλώσαμε απο οπουδήποτε
δ) ?????


Σωστά?




> Η διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο μετρούμενων ποσοτήτων του δεύτερου μετρητή (Μετρητή 2) (εισερχόμενη μείον εξερχόμενη ενέργεια) αντιστοιχεί στην συμψηφιζόμενη ενέργεια επί της οποίας επιβάλλονται, εφόσον αυτή είναι θετική, οι ανταγωνιστικές χρεώσεις.
> β. Οι ρυθμιζόμενες μονοπωλιακές χρεώσεις πλην ΥΚΩ και ΕΤΜΕΑΡ (Χρέωση Χρήσης Συστήματος, Χρέωση Χρήσης Δικτύου, και λοιπές ρυθμιζόμενες χρεώσεις), επιβάλλονται επί της μετρούμενης από τον δεύτερο μετρητή εισερχόμενης ενέργειας.
> 13
> *γ. Η καταναλισκόμενη ενέργεια, επί της οποίας επιβάλλονται οι χρεώσεις ΥΚΩ, προκύπτει με προσθαφαίρεση των μετρούμενων ποσοτήτων των δύο μετρητών ως εξής:
> Καταναλισκόμενη ενέργεια = Εισερχόμενη – Εξερχόμενη + Παραγόμενη ενέργεια*
> δ. Οι λοιπές χρεώσεις (ΕΤΜΕΑΡ, Ειδικός Φόρος Κατανάλωσης, Ειδικό Τέλος 5‰, ΦΠΑ) υπολογίζονται επί ενέργειας όπως αυτή κάθε φορά ορίζεται από τις κείμενες διατάξεις.


Τί εξίσωση είναι αυτή στο γ?
Κατανάλωση - υπερπαραγωγή + συνολική παραγωγή?

----------


## KLG

Fossil fuel firms accused of renewable lobby takeover to push gas

Οι πετρελαιαδες τα έσκασαν χοντρά και φυτεψαν τους ανθρώπους τους στα ΔΣ των οργανισμών που προωθουν τις ανανεωσιμες... εξ ου και η στροφη προς τον συνδυασμό renewables-gas μεταξυ των άλλων και η μειωση των στόχων 2030. Ωραίος κόσμος, αγγελικά πλασμένος  :Laughing:

----------


## famous-walker

Χαρμόσυνα νέα για Ρωσία (παραγωγή) και Κίνα (τεχνολογία ανανεώσιμων).

----------


## KLG

> Χαρμόσυνα νέα για Ρωσία (παραγωγή) και Κίνα (τεχνολογία ανανεώσιμων).


Ε ναι... δυσαρεστα τα νεα για τους ανθρακωρύχους της Ευρώπης που θα δουν τα ορυχεία να κλείνουν το ενα μετά το άλλο  :Razz:

----------


## famous-walker

> Ε ναι... δυσαρεστα τα νεα για τους ανθρακωρύχους της Ευρώπης που θα δουν τα ορυχεία να κλείνουν το ενα μετά το άλλο


Αναμένεται καμία πλημμύρα;  :Razz:

----------


## jim_nut18

για εναν απλο πολιτη συμφερει το net metering?

----------


## vagdsl

Την Παρασκευή 20/3/2015 θα έχουμε ολική έκλειψη ηλίου.

Θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που τα ηλεκτρικά συστήματα της Ευρώπης θα δοκιμαστούν, εξαιτίας του μεγάλου αριθμού Φωτοβολταϊκών, από μία ταυτόχρονη παν-Ευρωπαϊκή σημαντική μείωση παραγωγής, ενώ θα ακολουθήσει μία ταυτόχρονη παν-Ευρωπαϊκή ακόμη πιο μεγάλη αύξηση.

Εδώ η σχετικά ανακοίνωση του ENTSO-E για το θέμα.

Κι εδώ η ανάλυση, με τη σημείωση: "Expected installed capacity on photovoltaic in Continental Europe on March 2015 in MW. The estimate is based on a linear extrapolation of data for 2012 and 2013"

(Έχει υπερεκτιμήσει τα μεγέθη για την Ελλάδα, εκτιμά 3.850 MW ενώ έχουμε μείνει στα 2.500 MW).

----------


## KLG

> Την Παρασκευή 20/3/2015 θα έχουμε ολική έκλειψη ηλίου.
> 
> Θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που τα ηλεκτρικά συστήματα της Ευρώπης θα δοκιμαστούν, εξαιτίας του μεγάλου αριθμού Φωτοβολταϊκών, από μία ταυτόχρονη παν-Ευρωπαϊκή σημαντική μείωση παραγωγής, ενώ θα ακολουθήσει μία ταυτόχρονη παν-Ευρωπαϊκή ακόμη πιο μεγάλη αύξηση.
> 
> Εδώ η σχετικά ανακοίνωση του ENTSO-E για το θέμα.
> 
> Κι εδώ η ανάλυση, με τη σημείωση: "Expected installed capacity on photovoltaic in Continental Europe on March 2015 in MW. The estimate is based on a linear extrapolation of data for 2012 and 2013"
> 
> (Έχει υπερεκτιμήσει τα μεγέθη για την Ελλάδα, εκτιμά 3.850 MW ενώ έχουμε μείνει στα 2.500 MW).


Φαινεται πως η Γερμανία λειτουργησε καλά... Βεβαια να πουμε οτι τέτοιου είδους φαινόμενα είναι ντετερμινιστικα οπότε και απόλυτα προβλεψιμα. Περισσότερο σαν ασκηση την ειδανε την εκλειψη οι ευρωπαϊκοί TSOs, παρά ουσιαστική πρόκληση.

----------


## vagdsl

> Φαινεται πως η Γερμανία λειτουργησε καλά... Βεβαια να πουμε οτι τέτοιου είδους φαινόμενα είναι ντετερμινιστικα οπότε και απόλυτα προβλεψιμα. Περισσότερο σαν ασκηση την ειδανε την εκλειψη οι ευρωπαϊκοί TSOs, παρά ουσιαστική πρόκληση.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

(Τελικά τα blackouts ποτέ δεν συμβαίνουν όταν τα περιμένεις.)
Σήμερα το πρωί, 2.7 εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι χωρίς ρεύμα στην Ολλανδία.
Ακίνητα τραίνα, αεροπλάνα και τραμ.

----------


## cool11

Tι εγινε;
Που πηγε το 'εγγυημενο' εισοδημα, με βαση τις υπογραφεισες συμφωνιες, απο τα φωτοβολταϊκα;

"Τσεκούρι" 26% στα αγροτικά εισοδήματα του 2014 από φωτοβολταϊκά 
http://www.news.gr/oikonomia/h-tseph...y-2014-ap.html

Οταν το κρατος προσπαθουσε να πεισει τον κοσμο να 'επενδυσει' σε φωτοβολταϊκα, άλλα έλεγαν. Σκισανε τις συμφωνιες;

----------


## anon

> Tι εγινε;
> Που πηγε το 'εγγυημενο' εισοδημα, με βαση τις υπογραφεισες συμφωνιες, απο τα φωτοβολταϊκα;
> 
> "Τσεκούρι" 26% στα αγροτικά εισοδήματα του 2014 από φωτοβολταϊκά 
> http://www.news.gr/oikonomia/h-tseph...y-2014-ap.html
> 
> Οταν το κρατος προσπαθουσε να πεισει τον κοσμο να 'επενδυσει' σε φωτοβολταϊκα, άλλα έλεγαν. Σκισανε τις συμφωνιες;


ξανανοίγω το θέμα αλλά έχουμε σοβαρές εξελίξεις.
Το κόστος παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας έχει πέσει τόσο δραματικά τα τελευταία χρόνια, που πλέον είναι πιο οικονομικό ακόμα και απο το κάρβουνο! Ναι, ακόμα και απο το κάρβουνο.
Μιλάμε για κόστος 2,99 σεντς του δολλαρίου η κιλοβατώρα, κόστος παραγωγής.
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articl...d-set-in-dubai

----------


## frap

εεμμ... προσφορά εργολάβου για project Φ/Β είναι, όχι πραγματικό κόστος. Μπορεί απλά να φαλιρίσουν... ή να πάνε σε διαιτησίες όπως οι εδώ εργολάβοι...

----------


## anon

> εεμμ... προσφορά εργολάβου για project Φ/Β είναι, όχι πραγματικό κόστος. Μπορεί απλά να φαλιρίσουν... ή να πάνε σε διαιτησίες όπως οι εδώ εργολάβοι...


ναι, αλλά όχι Ελλάδα. Ουτως ή άλλως δεν είναι εξωπραγματικό, μιας και αναφέρει το άρθρο ότι πριν κανα εξάμηνο άλλη εγκατάσταση ήταν με κόστος παραγωγής 15% μεγαλύτερο. Η ανάπτυξη στα φωτοβολταικά, μείωση του κόστους κατασκευής τους και αύξηση της απόδοσης, τρέχει με μεγάλους ρυθμούς τα τελευταία χρόνια.

----------


## vagdsl

Εδώ το πιο πρόσφατο δελτίο του ΛΑΓΗΕ με τα στοιχεία του Ειδικού Λογαρισμού ΑΠΕ & ΣΗΘΥΑ.

Μετά από όλες τις μειώσεις που έγιναν στις εγγυημένες τιμές, οι Έλληνες καταναλωτές πληρώνουμε (όσοι ακόμα πληρώνουμε) την παραγωγή φωτοβολταϊκών *28,8 cents/kWh* (288 €/MWh).

Για το 2015 η μέση τιμή της ενέργειας των συμβατικών μονάδων ήταν *5,5 cents/kWh* ενώ τώρα έχει πέσει στα *4,5 cents/kWh*.

Συνολικά για το 2015 πληρώσαμε *1 δις ΕΤΜΕΑΡ* και ο λογαριασμός παραμένει ελλειμματικός.

----------


## anon

και δεν σταματά η εξέλιξη στα φωτοβολταικά!
34,5% απόδοση!
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/05...ng_solar_cell/

απο εκεί που είχαμε το καλύτερο δυνατό γύρω στα 24%, ανέβηκε κατα 10 ποσοστιαίες μονάδες. Εαν δε μπορεί να γίνει στις ήδη υπάρχουσες τιμές, σημαίνει ότι ακόμα και βόρειες χώρες θα μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούν σχετικά αποτελεσματικά πάνελς για ενέργεια.

----------

